# Az evolúció mint előre programozott önpusztítás



## Aerensiniac (2009 Október 14)

Különösebb forrást nem találtam legnagyobb sajnálatomra, de a téma alapjait meg tudom írni. A kihalás elmélet tudtommal Ian Malcolm nevéhez fűződik aki a káosz elméletek területén munkálkodott (ismerős lehet a jurassic parkból). 

Az elmélete szerint ha pusztán a számokra hagyatkozunk akkor: A bolygónkon pillanatnyilag 50 millió különböző faj él. Erről úgy gondoljuk hogy rendkívül nagy mértékű változatosság, mégsem hasonlítható a bolygó múltjához. A tudomány jelen állása szerint körülbelül 50 billió fajnak adott otthont bolygónk ezidáig.
Ez azt jelenti hogy minden ezer fajból csupán egy mardt életben mára. Következés képpen 99.9%a a valaha létezett fajoknak halott.
Ha figyelembe vesszük hogy ebből a számból a tömeges kihalások pusztán 5%ot tesznek ki (Pl dinoszauruszok eltűnése) akkor arra a következtetésre jutunk hogy a kihalás egy folyamat amely mindig jelen van.

Ehhez kapcsolódott a fejlődési séma:
1. "A káosz küszöbétől távol eső konzervatív területen az egyes elemek lassan összeolvadnak, elveszítik egyedi jellegüket."
2. "Az önszerveződés a komplexitás irányába fejlődik, miközben a rendszer a káosz pereme felé halad."
3. "A közbeeső fázisban a viharos gyorsasággal fejlődő komplexitás elrejti a rendszeren belül a bármely pillanatban elszabaduló káosz kockázatát."
4. "A kaotikus küszöbhöz közeledve az egyes elemekben megmutatkoznak a belső konfliktusok. A rendszer instabil, és potenciálisan halálos területre lép."
5. "A káosz küszöbén minden megtörténhet. Nem elhanyagolható az életben maradás kockázata sem."
6. "A különböző területeken egyidejűleg omlik össze a rend. Az életben maradás az egyének és a csoportok számára egyaránt valószínűtlenné válik"
7. "A destruktív elemek eltávolításával esély nyílik a részleges újra stabilizálódásra. Az életben maradás bizonyos mértékben a véletlen szerű események függvénye lesz."

Gyakorlatilag tehát a rendszer sematika azon elvei testesülnek meg itt, melyek szerint minden komplex rendszer egy egyszerűbb rendszerből fejlődött ki. Továbbá minden rendszer elér egy olyan küszöböt (káosz küszöb) a fejlődése során amely után kérlelhetetlenül belső ellentétek alakulnak ki benne.
Ez a későbbiekben a fejlődés előrehaladtával a rendszer széteséséhez vezet és (jobb esetben) újabb egyszerű rendszerek születését eredményezi (rosszabb esetben totális pusztulás).

Az a szép ebben az elméletben hogy metafizikai igazság.
Anyagra épp úgy vonatkozik mint élőlényekre, sőt akár pszichológiára.
Megfigyelhető az emberiség történelmében minden nagyobb összeomlás előtt is, ahogy ma is amikor a bürokráciára gondolunk és azon belül az egyes szerveket ellenőrző szervek, ellenőrző szerveiről beszélünk.
(Tételesen minden egyes szerv működhet tökéletesen. Ha csak kettő tagot nézünk annyit látunk hogy egy szervet ellenőriz egy másik, azonban ahogy haladunk kijjebb és adjuk hozzá a tagokat az információ áramlása "A" szervből mondjuk "K" szervbe hihetetlenül akadozva az optimálistól messze távol elmaradó sebességgel történik ha egyáltalán sikeres.
Kijelenthető hogy bár minden szerv tökéletesen működik és végzi a feladatát, a rendszer egészének teljesítő extrém méretekben rontják. A befektetett energia többszöröse a kinyertnek.)

Egy érdekes mondás miszerint a tervező nem akkor érte el a tökéletességet amikor már nem tud mit hozzáadni a rendszerhez, hanem akkor amikor már nem tud mit elvenni belőle.
Ezzel a hasonlattal pedig ráléptünk a szellemi fejlődés nyomvonalára is.

Szerény véleményem szerint pont ez az amiért a tudomány hosszú távon önpusztító felfogás. A progresszív gondolkodás, miszerint a kérdéseket meg kell válaszolni jobban magában rejti a káosz küszöb elméletét mint bármi más.
Gondoljunk csak bele például hogy mennyi erőt ölt bele a materializmus abba hogy kijelentse nem létezik isten. Ma ott tartunk hogy az egyetlen amit kijelenthetünk hogy soha nem leszünk képesek bizonyítani ezt a kijelentést.
Dimenziók nyíltak meg előttünk, időt és teret két külön fogalomnak soroljuk, és egyre több az olyan jelenség ami nem magyarázható pusztán kémiai folyamatokkal vagy matematikai egyenletekkel.

Minduntalan a buddhizmus jut eszembe amikor ezzel a témával foglalkozom, ahol a cél elérése a 0.

A mai kor és tudomány sokkalta stabilabb lenne mind társadalmi, mind pedig elméleti szempontból ha a kérdéseire nem folyamatosan a választ keresné, hanem megállna hogy megnézze miből származik a kérdés.
Különbségek helyett hasonlóságokat kellene keresnünk.


----------



## ionon (2009 Október 14)

A nulla = 0 nem tökéletes? Rajzolj egyet mitől lesz tökéletes menj képzeletben vagy mikroszkóp segedelmével a mélységébe a nullának mit veszel észre apró jelekből áll és így tevődik egységgé de nem az. Papírtól vagy a tintától lesz tökéletes nem a formavilágától nem nincs tökéletes hisz valamiből mindig áll vagy merül. Térben látod a nullát nem tökéletes mert ha közelebb érsz hozzá elveszted a varázsát mint a nap most szép nulla formája van. Az emberi pillanat az tökéletes ha ki tudod teljesíteni percé órává életté?


----------



## siriusB (2009 Október 14)

Nem a buddhista filozófiához áll a legközelebb azoknak a problémáknak a megoldása, amelyeket felvet ez az elmélet? Illetve meg sem kellene őket oldani, mert nem merülhetnének fel, ha az emberiség nem téveszt utat, nem törekedett volna mindenáron arra, hogy leszakítsa és megkóstolja azt az almát...

Az igaz ugyan, hogy ez egyedül az emberi fajra vonatkozhat, amely mindenképpen kiemelkedik az állatvilágból azokkal a képességekkel, melyeket már megbeszéltünk valamelyik topikban, de mi van az állatokkal? Bennük nincs meg az a képesség, mint bennünk, hogy előrelátóan és tervezetten visszafogják saját evolúciójukat annak érdekében, hogy fajuk tovább fennmaradjon.

Az emberiséget figyelmeztették előre, hogy hová vezet ez az út mégsem volt képes ellenállni a tudomány csábításának. (Már sokszor töprengtem azon, hogy talán a keresztény egyháznak ez lett volna a feladata? Hiszen rendkívül okos emberek voltak a papság soraiban, akik jártasak voltak a különböző tudományágakban. Nem hihetjük, hogy nem voltak azoknak az ismereteknek a birtokában, amellyel elődeik évezredekkel előbb rendelkeztek. Mire volt hát jó például Galilei üldözése...?)

Szerintem azzal, hogy az emberiséget a gondolkodás és előrelátás képességével felruházta az anyatermészet, neki meg lett volna a módja, hogy ezt a programozott evolúciós önpusztítást elkerülje.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Október 14)

ionon írta:


> A nulla = 0 nem tökéletes? Rajzolj egyet mitől lesz tökéletes menj képzeletben vagy mikroszkóp segedelmével a mélységébe a nullának mit veszel észre apró jelekből áll és így tevődik egységgé de nem az. Papírtól vagy a tintától lesz tökéletes nem a formavilágától nem nincs tökéletes hisz valamiből mindig áll vagy merül. Térben látod a nullát nem tökéletes mert ha közelebb érsz hozzá elveszted a varázsát mint a nap most szép nulla formája van. Az emberi pillanat az tökéletes ha ki tudod teljesíteni percé órává életté?



A teória szempontjából az volt a lényeg hogy a legegyszerűbb dolgok a legtökéletesebbek. A buddhizmusban a teremtő erőt, (ugye lényeges hogy a buddhizmusban nincs isten) csak úgy fogadhatjuk be hogy ha meditáció utján elérjük a nullát, azaz megszűnünk létezni mint ego.
Erre példa volt a következő vicc:
Mit kapunk ha egy hordó szennyvízhez teszünk egy kanál bort?
Szennyvizet.
Mit kapunk ha egy hordó borhoz teszünk egy kanál szennyvizet?
Szintén szennyvizet.
Ahhoz hogy befogadhassunk valamit, hogy megélhessünk valamit teljes valójában, először ki kell ürítenünk tudatunk hordóját hogy helyet csinálhassunk annak az egy dolognak.

Személyes és elvont nézeteim szerint ha egyáltalán beszélhetünk olyanról hogy isten akkor ez áll hozzá a legközelebb.
Ha a jóságot vissza csupaszítjuk egyetlen érzéssé, magává a jósággá, amiben nincs akarat sem motiváció sem ego vagy én pusztán és kizárólag ez az egy fogalom: a jóság, akkor megkapjuk azt a fogalmat ami nem mond ellent még a fizikának sem, lévén egy energiáról beszélünk aminek nincs személyisége, és ugyanakkor az aminek a biblia is megírja. Egy teremtő "akarat" amely időtlen. Mindig volt és mindig lesz, minden és mindenki egy benne.

Persze ez csak a személyes nézetem =]


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Október 14)

siriusB írta:


> Nem a buddhista filozófiához áll a legközelebb azoknak a problémáknak a megoldása, amelyeket felvet ez az elmélet? Illetve meg sem kellene őket oldani, mert nem merülhetnének fel, ha az emberiség nem téveszt utat, nem törekedett volna mindenáron arra, hogy leszakítsa és megkóstolja azt az almát...


Szerintem feltétlen. Nagyon sok a mai értékrendünknek homlokegyenest ellentmondó tanítás a buddhizmusban, mégis megkerülhetetlen igazságok vannak benne, és igen tényleg valahol ahhoz áll a legközelebb a megfogalmazás hogy "nem merülhetnének fel ezek a problémák".

Ugyanakkor ez egy nem véletlenül háttérbe szorított tanítás, hiszen az ego feladására helyezi a hangsúlyt. A ma embere pedig erre nehezen rávehető főleg mert minden az egora van kiélezve a világban. Vedd meg az arckrémet "mert megérdemled" alapon.



siriusB írta:


> Az igaz ugyan, hogy ez egyedül az emberi fajra vonatkozhat, amely mindenképpen kiemelkedik az állatvilágból azokkal a képességekkel, melyeket már megbeszéltünk valamelyik topikban, de mi van az állatokkal? Bennük nincs meg az a képesség, mint bennünk, hogy előrelátóan és tervezetten visszafogják saját evolúciójukat annak érdekében, hogy fajuk tovább fennmaradjon.


Nos érdekes kérdés hogy mi a különbség ember és állat között. Még érdekesebb a kérdés ha belekeverjük a reinkarnáció és a karma fogalmakat.

Az emlős állatok és az ember közötti különbség elenyésző.
A kutyában, macskában, lóban vagy bármilyen emlősben sokkal több érzelem figyelhető meg néha mint kedves embertársainkban és nem feltétlen gondolok kopaszra borotvált fél náci agresszorokra, hanem az átlag ember szempontjából is.
Nem tudom melyik költőnk volt mert már elfelejtettem, de volt egy ide kapcsolódó története, miszerint akkor vadászott utoljára mikor sikerült megsebesítenie egy őzet és miután odament a földön fekvő állathoz látta hogy sír. Soha többet nem vadászott.

Ugyanakkor ezen reakciók sokkalta kevésbé figyelhetőek meg hüllőknél.

Összességében azonban ki lehet jelenteni hogy minden élőlény egy ugyanazon szellemi fejlődésen megy át születésétől a haláláig. Felépít egy valóságot, egy értékrendet a születése utáni korai szakaszban, majd ezt megpróbálja egyensúlyban tartani.

Ha szoftverként nézünk a pszichére akkor nagyon érdekes és komplex programot látunk. Egyszerre van teljes kölcsönhatásban külső és belső hatásokkal. De ez megint csak megérne egy teljesen új topicot =]



siriusB írta:


> Az emberiséget figyelmeztették előre, hogy hová vezet ez az út mégsem volt képes ellenállni a tudomány csábításának. (Már sokszor töprengtem azon, hogy talán a keresztény egyháznak ez lett volna a feladata? Hiszen rendkívül okos emberek voltak a papság soraiban, akik jártasak voltak a különböző tudományágakban. Nem hihetjük, hogy nem voltak azoknak az ismereteknek a birtokában, amellyel elődeik évezredekkel előbb rendelkeztek. Mire volt hát jó például Galilei üldözése...?)


Az ember meghasonlik anyag és szellem között. Bizonyos értelemben nincs rossz választás hiszen a nagy körforgás ami kialakult a bolygónkon is az egyensúly egy tökéletes megfelelője.
Azonban minden fejlődés végeredményben egy irányba mutat, vissza a teremtő közegbe amiből kiszakadtunk.

Egyik kedvenc mondásom hogy:
"Az út vége mindig jó. Ha nem jó, az nem a vége."
Egyszerűen szemlélteti hogy bármi történjék is velünk az életben és bármennyi időbe vagy életünkbe is kerüljön, a helyünk ott van ahonnan elindultunk, ahol minden és mindenki egy.



siriusB írta:


> Szerintem azzal, hogy az emberiséget a gondolkodás és előrelátás képességével felruházta az anyatermészet, neki meg lett volna a módja, hogy ezt a programozott evolúciós önpusztítást elkerülje.


Hmm nem feltétlen.
Ha azt nézem akkor a világ amiben élünk kompenzációk és önmagukat ismétlő folyamatok végtelen sora amely folyamatosan az egyensúlyra törekszik.
Az anyatermészet felruházta az embert minden képességgel ami szükséges ahhoz hogy az önpusztítást elkerülje, ugyanakkor ennek az érmének is két oldala van. Épp annyi gyűlöletre és pusztításra vagyunk képesek mint amennyi szeretetre és teremtésre. Ahogy az egyensúly épp megkívánja.
A felvilágosodás ebből a végtelen játékból való kilépés.
Amikor azt mondod hogy az "én" az ego nem létezik, a kör megszakad. Nincs miért törlesztened, nincs miért bosszút állnod vagy elégtételt venned. Nincs semmi ami kényszerítő erőként hatna rád.


----------



## pitti (2009 Október 14)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Ha azt nézem akkor a világ amiben élünk kompenzációk és önmagukat ismétlő folyamatok végtelen sora amely folyamatosan az egyensúlyra törekszik.
> Az anyatermészet felruházta az embert minden képességgel ami szükséges ahhoz hogy az önpusztítást elkerülje, ugyanakkor ennek az érmének is két oldala van. Épp annyi gyűlöletre és pusztításra vagyunk képesek mint amennyi szeretetre és teremtésre. Ahogy az egyensúly épp megkívánja.
> A felvilágosodás ebből a végtelen játékból való kilépés.
> Amikor azt mondod hogy az "én" az ego nem létezik, a kör megszakad. Nincs miért törlesztened, nincs miért bosszút állnod vagy elégtételt venned. Nincs semmi ami kényszerítő erőként hatna rád.


Figyelemre melto gondolatok....


----------



## ionon (2009 Október 15)

Aerensiniac írta:


> A teória szempontjából az volt a lényeg hogy a legegyszerűbb dolgok a legtökéletesebbek. A buddhizmusban a teremtő erőt, (ugye lényeges hogy a buddhizmusban nincs isten) csak úgy fogadhatjuk be hogy ha meditáció utján elérjük a nullát, azaz megszűnünk létezni mint ego.
> Ego megszűnt ott a lélek az még nagyobb Ego így a nulla pontot nem tudod elérni mert valaminek a hatásában mindig ott leszel. Lélek Egon túl vagy sikerült semlegesítened akkor ott a kollektív tudat aminek a hatásában vagy ő sem engedi a nullapont elérésedet mert a közvetlen hatása alatt vagy folytathatom a végtelenségig.
> Erre példa volt a következő vicc:
> Mit kapunk ha egy hordó szennyvízhez teszünk egy kanál bort?
> ...


Jóság nem létezik benned ha nincs gonoszság mert nem vagy értésben rá mi a jóság. Nem a TEREMTŐ attól lesz termésed AKARAT ő a lényeg nem a sallangok amik kísérik időnként. AKARATBAN minden benne van az egész létezésed Egod lelked és a mindenség TUDATOD. Így nullapontban nem tudsz lenni (kivéve ha gyerekként úgy nősz fel nem érintkeztél senkivel és semmivel sem nem ettél nem ittál nem álmodtál ami emberi léptékeink szerint nem is LÉTEZEL akkor ott vagy a nullapontban mert te vagy a NULLAPONT).


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Október 15)

ionon írta:


> Ego megszűnt ott a lélek az még nagyobb Ego így a nulla pontot nem tudod elérni mert valaminek a hatásában mindig ott leszel. Lélek Egon túl vagy sikerült semlegesítened akkor ott a kollektív tudat aminek a hatásában vagy ő sem engedi a nullapont elérésedet mert a közvetlen hatása alatt vagy folytathatom a végtelenségig.



A tökéletes nullát, a nem létezést természetesen nem lehet elérni mert akkor is létezel ha tudatod legutolsó sarkát is kiüríted.
Ugyanakkor az ego feladás az "én" feladása. Ha azt eltűnik nincs olyan hogy "te" így jogosan beszélhetünk nulláról, hiszen nincs olyan személyiség ami definiálható lenne az értékrendje nélkül. Tételesen a személyiség eltűnéséről szól ez a sor.


ionon írta:


> Sajnos nem igaz a GONDOLATODDAL mint tudjuk tiszta vizet tudsz létre hozni.



Gondolattal lehet matériát, sőt akár élőlényt is létrehozni, azonban erre elenyészően kevesek voltak képesek az emberiség történelmében.
Ott van kezdetnek Jézus és milyen érdekes hogy az emberek 99.9%a mindezt legendának vagy vallási hazugságnak tartja. Ha azt mondanád nekik hogy ez pedig igen is lehetséges akkor egyszerűen vallási fanatistának bélyegeznének, meg nem normálisnak.

Akár hogy nézzük ionon, az emberek nem fognak tiszta vizet kapni (főleg nem borból), hiába gondolkoznak róla akármennyit.


ionon írta:


> Itt is tiszta bor lesz amit létre jön ha van GONDOLATOD tiszta.



Mint mondtam, azok akik az emberiség történelmében tételesen képesek voltak az anyagot a tudatukkal formálni legendaként meg isten ként vannak számon tartva. Hiába gondolkozol arról a borról ionon, az ugyan az marad.


ionon írta:


> Jóság nem létezik benned ha nincs gonoszság mert nem vagy értésben rá mi a jóság. Nem a TEREMTŐ attól lesz termésed AKARAT ő a lényeg nem a sallangok amik kísérik időnként. AKARATBAN minden benne van az egész létezésed Egod lelked és a mindenség TUDATOD.


Ez sajnálatos módon nem így működik, pontosan a túl komplexitás szabálya miatt amit próbáltam elmagyarázni ha figyeltél =]

Összességében azonban nem szállok vitába veled ezen a ponton.
Ez egy olyan téma ami az egyéni megtapasztalásrol szól és nem továbbadható egy vita keretében. Túlon túl sok az érzés és az impresszió benne ahhoz hogy átöntsük a logika nyelvére, de még ha így is teszek akkor is mondhatod hogy te másképp gondolod =]

Ezért megkérlek hogy fogadjuk el egymás nézeteit ezen a téren fenntartás nélkül, lévén mindenkinek joga abban hinni amiben szeretne.


----------



## Seth2 (2009 Október 15)

pitti írta:


> Figyelemre melto gondolatok....



Éspedig?


----------



## Jupika2009 (2009 Október 15)

Köszönöm szépen a látogatást, nagyon tetszik a gondolat !


----------



## Seth2 (2009 Október 15)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Ugyanakkor *az ego feladás az "én" feladása. Ha azt eltűnik nincs olyan hogy "te" így jogosan beszélhetünk nulláról, hiszen nincs olyan személyiség ami definiálható lenne az értékrendje nélkül.* Tételesen a személyiség eltűnéséről szól ez a sor.



Bocsi, ha én értem rosszul, de ha a "közhasználatban" levő egora gondolunk, az nem egyenlő a személyiséggel, még ha sokszor annak is látszik. Mikor valakiről azt mondják egoista. Látszólag az dominál, de a személyiség a fizikai testhez rendelt egonál sokkal több. Csak úgy lehet megbeszélni ezeket a dolgokat, ha egy kicsit (nem is kicsit  ) elvonatkoztatunk a hagyományos háromdimenziós gondolkodásmódtól, mégpedig úgy, hogy a valóság sokkal több, mint amit a szűk keresztmetszetű fizikai érzékszerveink közvetítenek nekünk. Aki meg bolondnak néz, az az ő személyes korlátainak ad hangot. E nélkül a megközelítés nélkül nincs fejlődés, és ne is fogjunk hozzá.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Október 15)

Seth2 írta:


> Bocsi, ha én értem rosszul, de ha a "közhasználatban" levő egora gondolunk, az nem egyenlő a személyiséggel, még ha sokszor annak is látszik. Mikor valakiről azt mondják egoista. Látszólag az dominál, de a személyiség a fizikai testhez rendelt egonál sokkal több. Csak úgy lehet megbeszélni ezeket a dolgokat, ha egy kicsit (nem is kicsit  ) elvonatkoztatunk a hagyományos háromdimenziós gondolkodásmódtól, mégpedig úgy, hogy a valóság sokkal több, mint amit a szűk keresztmetszetű fizikai érzékszerveink közvetítenek nekünk. Aki meg bolondnak néz, az az ő személyes korlátainak ad hangot. E nélkül a megközelítés nélkül nincs fejlődés, és ne is fogjunk hozzá.


Bizonyos pontig egyet lehet érteni ezzel a gondolattal, de ez már szerintem csak felesleges bonyolítása a dolgoknak. Bár lehet hogy itt belőlem is csak a korlátoltság beszél lévén nem igazán tudom követni a személyiség alatti személyiség ötletét.

Talán ha részletesebben kifejtenéd hozzá tudnék szólni.


----------



## Seth2 (2009 Október 15)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Bizonyos pontig egyet lehet érteni ezzel a gondolattal, de ez már szerintem csak felesleges bonyolítása a dolgoknak. Bár lehet hogy itt belőlem is csak a korlátoltság beszél lévén nem igazán tudom követni a *személyiség alatti személyiség *ötletét.
> 
> Talán ha részletesebben kifejtenéd hozzá tudnék szólni.



Kedves Aeren. Itt nem korlátoltságról van szó, hanem az ismeretek hiányáról. Ha nem lépsz túl a háromdimenziós nézőponton, akkor tényleg bonyolultnak tűnik a dolog. Lásd a kiemelt, általad írt fogalmat. Ebből még mindíg arra következtetek, hogy úgy gondolod Te is, hogy van lelked,nem pedig, hogy Aki Vagy, annak az önvalódnak van egy fizikai megnyilvánulása. Ha nem a megfelelő irányból közelítesz, mást fogsz érteni az ego fogalma alatt. A fizikai testhez rendelt külső ego feladata a háromdimenziós világban való eligazodás. Olyanná alakul, amilyen a "belső" személyiség. A belső személyiség az igazi önvalód, amit gondolsz magadról, és a körülötted lévő világról. Mikor ebbe a fizikai világba helyezed figyelmed fókuszát, a külső ego "alapjáraton van" . Hogy merre alakul az egyedül, és csakis a Te személyiségeden múlik. Óriási torzítás úgy magyarázni az ego kialakult milyenségét, hogy gyerekkorában az ember milyen külső ingereket kap, mert egyedül a belső személyiségén múlik, hogy "mire kapható". A hagyományos tabula rasa az ego kialakulásának torzított értelmezése.Senki nem indult ennek a síknak tiszta lappal, de oka van a "tudatos felejtésnek".


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Október 16)

Seth2 írta:


> Kedves Aeren. Itt nem korlátoltságról van szó, hanem az ismeretek hiányáról. Ha nem lépsz túl a háromdimenziós nézőponton, akkor tényleg bonyolultnak tűnik a dolog. Lásd a kiemelt, általad írt fogalmat. Ebből még mindíg arra következtetek, hogy úgy gondolod Te is, hogy van lelked,nem pedig, hogy Aki Vagy, annak az önvalódnak van egy fizikai megnyilvánulása. Ha nem a megfelelő irányból közelítesz, mást fogsz érteni az ego fogalma alatt. A fizikai testhez rendelt külső ego feladata a háromdimenziós világban való eligazodás. Olyanná alakul, amilyen a "belső" személyiség. A belső személyiség az igazi önvalód, amit gondolsz magadról, és a körülötted lévő világról. Mikor ebbe a fizikai világba helyezed figyelmed fókuszát, a külső ego "alapjáraton van" . Hogy merre alakul az egyedül, és csakis a Te személyiségeden múlik. Óriási torzítás úgy magyarázni az ego kialakult milyenségét, hogy gyerekkorában az ember milyen külső ingereket kap, mert egyedül a belső személyiségén múlik, hogy "mire kapható". A hagyományos tabula rasa az ego kialakulásának torzított értelmezése.Senki nem indult ennek a síknak tiszta lappal, de oka van a "tudatos felejtésnek".


Elsősorban egyetértek veled abban hogy a fizikai testünk hűen tükrözi szellemi, lelki állapotunk. Ez nem is lehet másként és még csak nem is kell olyan messzire mennünk mint Seth tanításai hiszen a hétköznapi pszichológiai is így tartja.
Bármilyen szemszögből nézem ez igaz.

Másodsorban azonban nem értek egyet a "lélek" fogalommal. Úgy értem a te leírásod sokkal inkább hasonlít ehhez a fogalomhoz mint az én elképzelésem róla.
A problémám ott van hogy szerintem összeegyeztethetetlen a spiritizmus és a materializmus ha abba belekeverjük az egot. Ez egy leképezhetetlen egyenletet alkotna ami épp a kaotikussága miatt képtelen lenne megállni bármelyik oldalon.

Túl sok etikai és egyéb kérdést vet fel az ha az egot halál után játékban hagyjuk. Beszélhetünk tudatosságról, még a személyiséget is megkockáztatom, de az ego ide már nem passzol.
Hogy úgy mondjam az önös érdekek mindig a materiális világhoz fogják láncolni a szellemet, az ego pedig ennek az édesanyja. Amíg képtelenek vagyunk lemondani az önös érdekeinkről, azokat mások érdekei felé priorizáljuk addig a felemelkedés a felsőbb szférákba lehetetlen, ugyanakkor ha megtesszük és lemondunk az érdekeinkről mások javára akkor ott már nem beszélhetünk ego-ról szó szerinti értelemben.

Ha nem így lenne akkor olyan dolgok köszönnének vissza mint a bibliában emlegetett isten amelyik egyik oldalon azt írja hogy a legkedvesebb gyermeke vagy akit azért teremtett hogy boldog legyen az ő jobbján, a következő oldalon pedig már azt részletezi hogy aki vasárnap, az úr pihenőnapján dolgozik azt halállal kell büntetni.
Ez ebben a formában elképzelhetetlen, kaotikus és őrült.

Szerintem keverjük a fogalmakat. Mit értesz pontosan ego alatt?


----------



## jpcika (2009 Október 17)

Míg Seth2 kiküldetésben van, megpróbálok én válaszolni. 



Aerensiniac írta:


> Elsősorban egyetértek veled abban hogy a fizikai testünk hűen tükrözi szellemi, lelki állapotunk. Ez nem is lehet másként és még csak nem is kell olyan messzire mennünk mint Seth tanításai hiszen a hétköznapi pszichológiai is így tartja.
> Bármilyen szemszögből nézem ez igaz.



Igen, csak az nem mindegy, hogy ebből a felismert összefüggésből mire következtetünk.



Aerensiniac írta:


> Másodsorban azonban nem értek egyet a "lélek" fogalommal. Úgy értem a te leírásod sokkal inkább hasonlít ehhez a fogalomhoz mint az én elképzelésem róla.



Ezt nem értem, vagyis nem biztos, hogy jól értem. Nekem ez a kijelentésed arról szól, hogy létezik egy lélek-fogalom, amihez Seth2 leírása jobban hasonlít, mint a Te elképzelésed és ezért nem értesz egyet vele...



Aerensiniac írta:


> A problémám ott van hogy szerintem összeegyeztethetetlen a spiritizmus és a materializmus ha abba belekeverjük az egot. Ez egy leképezhetetlen egyenletet alkotna ami épp a kaotikussága miatt képtelen lenne megállni bármelyik oldalon.



Szerintem a spiritualizmus és a materializmus mindenképpen összeegyeztethetetlen, akár belekeverjük az ego-t, akár nem.



Aerensiniac írta:


> Túl sok etikai és egyéb kérdést vet fel az ha az egot halál után játékban hagyjuk. Beszélhetünk tudatosságról, még a személyiséget is megkockáztatom, de az ego ide már nem passzol.
> Hogy úgy mondjam az önös érdekek mindig a materiális világhoz fogják láncolni a szellemet, az ego pedig ennek az édesanyja. Amíg képtelenek vagyunk lemondani az önös érdekeinkről, azokat mások érdekei felé priorizáljuk addig a felemelkedés a felsőbb szférákba lehetetlen, ugyanakkor ha megtesszük és lemondunk az érdekeinkről mások javára akkor ott már nem beszélhetünk ego-ról szó szerinti értelemben.



Seth2 azt írta, hogy az ego a fizikai világban való eligazodást segíti, s mint ilyen, ehhez a fizikai testhez kötött. Vagyis a születéssel kezd kiépülni az aktuális fizikai test tapasztalatainak megfelelően. Hogy ezek a tapasztalatok milyen ego-t "építenek ki", az részben a születéskor kapott külső struktúrán, nagyobb részben pedig a személyiségen múlik. Ezért lehetséges az, hogy hasonló tapasztalatok egészen más jellemet, cselekedeteket, gondolatokat eredményeznek.A test halálával az ego is megszűnik, viszont a fizikai lét ego-n keresztül megtapasztalt élményeit a személyiség feldolgozza, integrálja - ezzel a személyiség maga is változik, bár azonos marad önmagával.
Én ahhoz tudnám ezt hasonlítani, ahogyan a tükrözött én megjelenik a tudatunkban (amit arról gondolok, hogy mások mit gondolnak rólam). Az ego az, amit a jelenlegi fizikai testemben a személyiségemről gondolok - és ezt is nyilvánítom meg. Vagyis a személyiségnek ez egy új nézőpont, melyben szemlélheti és kipróbálhatja önmagát úgy, hogy közben esetleg olyan késztetésekkel is szembesül, amilyenekkel az ego nélkül nem találkozna.

Az etikai problémák pedig mindenképpen megjelennek, ezek adják az egész reinkarnáció lényegét.



Aerensiniac írta:


> Ha nem így lenne akkor olyan dolgok köszönnének vissza mint a bibliában emlegetett isten amelyik egyik oldalon azt írja hogy a legkedvesebb gyermeke vagy akit azért teremtett hogy boldog legyen az ő jobbján, a következő oldalon pedig már azt részletezi hogy aki vasárnap, az úr pihenőnapján dolgozik azt halállal kell büntetni.
> Ez ebben a formában elképzelhetetlen, kaotikus és őrült.



Ez értelmezési kérdés ismét. A Bibliában sok "fenyegetést" találhatunk, ha szó szerint olvassuk. Ezek azonban nem külső behatásként működnek, hanem a természeti és spirituális törvényeken keresztül - vagyis ezekre hívják fel a figyelmet. Ez a konkrét példa éppen arra, hogy a testnek pihenésre van szüksége, legalább egy nap szükséges a fizikai test regenerálódásához. Együtt jár ez azzal is, hogy a fizikai "tétlenség" idején az ember szükségszerűen a lelki dolgaira irányítja a figyelmét - erre pedig szintén szüksége van.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Október 17)

jpcika írta:


> Szerintem a spiritualizmus és a materializmus mindenképpen összeegyeztethetetlen, akár belekeverjük az ego-t, akár nem.


Hát ez az. Szerintem a spiritizmus és a materializmus semmilyen szinten nem különválasztható sem ebben a világunkban sem az ezt megelőzőben/ezt követőben.

Azt írod hogy a világunkban az ego az eligazodást segíti, ez igaz, ugyanakkor nem fogalmaznék ennyire egyszerűen. Az ego az itteni biológiai rendszer alapfeltétele, mint az egész bioszféra, az egész földi élet biztosítéka.
Az ego könyörtelen korlátokat szab minden élőlényre melyek tudatosan és önként hódolnak be ezeknek hisz még a tulajdon testük is erre készteti őket. Itt vissza köszönnek az ösztönök. Az életben maradási ösztön, az utód képzés ösztöne, a táplálkozás és még sok más. Ha ezek nem lennének vas markú és mégis önként betartott szabályok akkor az egész rendszer szétesne.

Azonban mi ennek a rendeltetése halál után?
Lehet hogy közhelyes dolog, de minek halál után éhség érzet vagy bármi hasonló kényszerítő erő? Minek az uralkodási vágy, vagy annak a szüksége, hogy feljebb kerüljünk a ranglétrán ezáltal is kedvezőbb pozícióba hozva magunkat párválasztásnál? Ez pusztán a biológiai oldal.
Ha reinkarnációval és buddhista szemléletekkel akarjuk magyarázni akkor pontosan ez az. Azok az emberek akik haláluk után is ilyen szinten kötődnek a matériához, a vágyaikhoz, az ego által létrehozott virtuális valósághoz, nem fognak sehova menni, ide jönnek vissza mert ezt akarják, ez az egyetlen forma amiben békét lelnek és ez a helyük. A felemelkedés mindezen dolgoktól való elszakadást jelenti.



jpcika írta:


> Az etikai problémák pedig mindenképpen megjelennek, ezek adják az egész reinkarnáció lényegét.


No, nem. Az etika mint olyan egy emberi fogalom ami közösségekre, csoportokra húzható csak rá. Ha egyetlen egy individuummal számolsz akkor nincs olyan hogy etika hiszen bármit is tesz, nem lesz ellenvélemény ami azt mondaná hogy ez nem etikus. Az a szabály rendszer ami a személyiség fejlődést szabályozza sokkalta egyszerűbb ennél.

Halála után az embert nem a jó isten vagy a bölcsek köre ítéli meg majd százalékolva eldöntik hogy jónak-e vagy rossznak számít az egyén. Erről az ember önmaga dönt (saját sorsáról mint individuális létforma, és épp az individualitás kell hogy kizárja az etika fogalmát). Mi ítéljük meg saját magunkat és mi választjuk az utunk hosszát és irányát, épp ezért nem lehet olyan hogy etika ezen a síkon.
Ha van akkor az már régen rossz, mert az azt jelenti hogy az ego még mindig a gondolkodásunk alapját képezi ez pedig közel sem a felemelkedéshez vezető út vége.



jpcika írta:


> Ez értelmezési kérdés ismét. A Bibliában sok "fenyegetést" találhatunk, ha szó szerint olvassuk. Ezek azonban nem külső behatásként működnek, hanem a természeti és spirituális törvényeken keresztül - vagyis ezekre hívják fel a figyelmet. Ez a konkrét példa éppen arra, hogy a testnek pihenésre van szüksége, legalább egy nap szükséges a fizikai test regenerálódásához. Együtt jár ez azzal is, hogy a fizikai "tétlenség" idején az ember szükségszerűen a lelki dolgaira irányítja a figyelmét - erre pedig szintén szüksége van.


Vitatható de el kell ismernem van igazság ebben a megközelítésben. Ha abból indulok ki hogy az egész szöveg át lett fogalmazva azon célból hogy a népet kordában tartsák, az felett hatalmat gyakoroljanak a papok és a "felsőbb" állami formák akkor ez egy hihető elgondolás.

Ugyanakkor a biblia át van itatva az ilyen megjelenésekkel és nem csak szabályok terén. A bibliai isten egyik pillanatban a teremtés és a jóság eszenciája, a másik pillanatban a következmény, a hibás döntéseket kegyetlenül megtorló pusztítás. Ez vissza köszön az özönvíztől szodoma és gomora történetéig mindenhol és akárhogy is olvasod abból csak igen nagy félrebeszélés árán lehet kihozni azt hogy ez csak figyelmeztetés arra hogy a tetteidnek következményei lesznek.


----------



## jpcika (2009 Október 18)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Hát ez az. Szerintem a spiritizmus és a materializmus semmilyen szinten nem különválasztható sem ebben a világunkban sem az ezt megelőzőben/ezt követőben.



Abban az értelemben valóban nem választható külön, hogy a két fogalom egymás ellentéte. 



Aerensiniac írta:


> Azt írod hogy a világunkban az ego az eligazodást segíti, ez igaz, ugyanakkor nem fogalmaznék ennyire egyszerűen. Az ego az itteni biológiai rendszer alapfeltétele, mint az egész bioszféra, az egész földi élet biztosítéka.
> Az ego könyörtelen korlátokat szab minden élőlényre melyek tudatosan és önként hódolnak be ezeknek hisz még a tulajdon testük is erre készteti őket. Itt vissza köszönnek az ösztönök. Az életben maradási ösztön, az utód képzés ösztöne, a táplálkozás és még sok más. Ha ezek nem lennének vas markú és mégis önként betartott szabályok akkor az egész rendszer szétesne.
> 
> Azonban mi ennek a rendeltetése halál után?
> ...



Éppen azt írtam, hogy az ego-nak nincs a halál után funkciója, és hogy a halállal meg is szűnik. 
Az ego mint kényszerítő erő és mint a szükségletek kielégítését szolgáló motívum a szociológiában valóban elfogadott definíció, nincs is ezzel semmi baj, a Te meghatározásodat eddig is értettem. Csak én nem erről beszéltem.Arra a kérdésedre válaszoltam, hogy mit ért Seth2 az ego fogalma alatt.



Aerensiniac írta:


> No, nem. Az etika mint olyan egy emberi fogalom ami közösségekre, csoportokra húzható csak rá. Ha egyetlen egy individuummal számolsz akkor nincs olyan hogy etika hiszen bármit is tesz, nem lesz ellenvélemény ami azt mondaná hogy ez nem etikus. Az a szabály rendszer ami a személyiség fejlődést szabályozza sokkalta egyszerűbb ennél.
> 
> Halála után az embert nem a jó isten vagy a bölcsek köre ítéli meg majd százalékolva eldöntik hogy jónak-e vagy rossznak számít az egyén. Erről az ember önmaga dönt (saját sorsáról mint individuális létforma, és épp az individualitás kell hogy kizárja az etika fogalmát). Mi ítéljük meg saját magunkat és mi választjuk az utunk hosszát és irányát, épp ezért nem lehet olyan hogy etika ezen a síkon.
> Ha van akkor az már régen rossz, mert az azt jelenti hogy az ego még mindig a gondolkodásunk alapját képezi ez pedig közel sem a felemelkedéshez vezető út vége.



Az ego megszűnik a halál után,de a személyiség nem. És valóban önmaga ítéli meg önmagát, a kozmikus etika alapján - ami valóban messze nem egyezik meg az általában használt "erkölcs" fogalmával.



Aerensiniac írta:


> Vitatható de el kell ismernem van igazság ebben a megközelítésben. Ha abból indulok ki hogy az egész szöveg át lett fogalmazva azon célból hogy a népet kordában tartsák, az felett hatalmat gyakoroljanak a papok és a "felsőbb" állami formák akkor ez egy hihető elgondolás.
> 
> Ugyanakkor a biblia át van itatva az ilyen megjelenésekkel és nem csak szabályok terén. A bibliai isten egyik pillanatban a teremtés és a jóság eszenciája, a másik pillanatban a következmény, a hibás döntéseket kegyetlenül megtorló pusztítás. Ez vissza köszön az özönvíztől szodoma és gomora történetéig mindenhol és akárhogy is olvasod abból csak *igen nagy félrebeszélés árán* lehet kihozni azt hogy ez csak figyelmeztetés arra hogy a tetteidnek következményei lesznek.



Szerintem nem akkora félrebeszélés...Mit gondolsz arról, hogy pl. a "sóbálvánnyá válás" a megmerevedett, változásra képtelen ego jelképe - s mint ilyen, egyúttal a pusztulás szimbóluma?


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Október 18)

jpcika írta:


> Abban az értelemben valóban nem választható külön, hogy a két fogalom egymás ellentéte.


Igen ez az általánosan elfogadott nézet ugyanakkor szerintem téves is. Mi az hogy ellentéte?
Fény a sötétségnek? A sötétség pusztán a fény hiánya.
Élet a halálnak? A halál pusztán az élet hiánya.

A buddhizmusban és egyes hasonló felfogású tanításokban a materia és a spirit közti különbséget mindössze a rezgés mértéke különbözteti meg. Egy ugyanazon skálán vannak, egy ugyan azon teret töltik be és csak ketten alkotnak komplett kört mert rá vannak utalva egymásra ebben a világban. Ez a teljesség.

Épp annyira nem tudod ketté választani ezt a fogalmat mint fényt a sötétségtől, életet a haláltól, mert ha az egyik nincs a másik nem hogy létre sem jöhet de még meg sem jelölhető hiszen nincs mihez viszonyítanunk.

Az "ellentét" szó nem több költői ábrándnál. A világunkban nincsenek igazi ellentétek. Minden és mindenki egy ugyan azon rendszeren belül foglal helyet és körforgásban testesül meg a köztük lévő feszültség. Körforgásban, de semmi képen egymás végleges eltörlésében mint azt az "ellentét" fogalom sugallaná.



jpcika írta:


> Éppen azt írtam, hogy az ego-nak nincs a halál után funkciója, és hogy a halállal meg is szűnik.
> Az ego mint kényszerítő erő és mint a szükségletek kielégítését szolgáló motívum a szociológiában valóban elfogadott definíció, nincs is ezzel semmi baj, a Te meghatározásodat eddig is értettem. Csak én nem erről beszéltem.Arra a kérdésedre válaszoltam, hogy mit ért Seth2 az ego fogalma alatt.


Ebben az esetben valahol csúszik az hogy mit értünk ego alatt, mert úgy tűnik hogy elbeszélünk picit egymás mellett. Kifejtenéd bővebben mit jelent seth tanaiban az ego? (Tudom hogy elírtad egyszer, de a pontos/személyes megközelítésre gondolok. Nekem túlzottan tág abban a megfogalmazásban hogy az evilági életünket segíti.)



jpcika írta:


> Az ego megszűnik a halál után,de a személyiség nem. És valóban önmaga ítéli meg önmagát, a kozmikus etika alapján - ami valóban messze nem egyezik meg az általában használt "erkölcs" fogalmával.


Így, ha két külön fogalomként kezeled a személyiséget és az egot akkor kompromisszum képes az írás. Ugyanakkor mi a véleményed arról a gondolatról hogy a teljes felemelkedés minden személyes jellemvonás elhagyása?



jpcika írta:


> Szerintem nem akkora félrebeszélés...Mit gondolsz arról, hogy pl. a "sóbálvánnyá válás" a megmerevedett, változásra képtelen ego jelképe - s mint ilyen, egyúttal a pusztulás szimbóluma?


Természetesen találó és érdekes szimbólum, és egyben igaz is. Azonban ha így nézzük akkor tényleg nem stimmel az egész biblia hiszen személyekről és azok cselekedeteiről íródott. Tisztában vagyok vele hogy a hangsúly 100%os mértékben a cselekményen és annak ok-okozati összefüggésein van. Mi több ha meg akarjuk érteni a biblia valódi tanításait akkor a személyeket, az embereket és mindent ami (na itt is előjön) az egohoz kötődik figyelmen kívül kell hagynunk és csak a teljes képet szabad néznünk, ahogy egyik cselekedet létrehozza a következményét mint reakciót hasonlóan a newton bölcsője inga sorhoz.

Tisztában vagyok ezzel ugyanakkor meg kell mondanom őszintén a bibliában nem találunk arra utalást hogy ezt így kellene értenünk vagy olvasnunk. Sőt még a sokat emlegetett egyház sem így tanítja hanem a mondandó helyett az isten lényét és ítélkezését teszi központi kérdéssé és hangsúlyossá (belátom hogy ez is annyira túlzott hogy téves és elveszi a figyelmet a tulajdonképpeni mondandóról).

Felmerül tehát a kérdés hogy van-e a bibliának bármilyen igazság alapja vagy tényleg csak teljes egészében alaptalan példa mesék gyűjteménye amelyek alapján megismerhetjük magunkat és a körülöttünk zajló életet?


----------



## redlion (2009 Október 19)

ionon írta:


> Jóság nem létezik benned ha nincs gonoszság mert nem vagy értésben rá mi a jóság.


 Ionon. Ez a húsevő baktériumra is áll, ami felzabálja a testet?



jpcika írta:


> Az ego megszűnik a halál után,de a személyiség nem. És valóban önmaga ítéli meg önmagát, a kozmikus etika alapján - ami valóban messze nem egyezik meg az általában használt "erkölcs" fogalmával.


 
A biblia ténylegesen, amit te személyiségnek irsz, azt hallhatatlan szellemnek tartja. Ami nem semmisül meg. Az ego egy "túlélési" csomag, ami ebben a földi érzékelhető rezgésben segit létezni vagy valamiféle irányt ad.
Bár olvastam, hogy a sok negatív gondolat az egészséges "lelket" pusztítja, a haldokló embernek egyenesen gyilkosa lesz a fortyogó düh, a parttalan bánat. Egy teljes, szép emberi élet után ritka, hogy az ilyen érzelmek véglegesen eluralják az energiarendszert, de aki már korábban is nehezen küzdött meg saját zavaros gondolataival és érzelmeivel, az az utolsó pillanatokban fájdalmasan magára hagyottnak érezheti magát. 

A legborzasztóbb sors, a lélek teljes!? széthullása igazából csak kevéseket érint. Vannak olyan szellemi iskolák, melyek szerint a lélek sohasem pusztul el, sajnos azonban mégis létezik olyan extrém helyzet, amikor a gonoszság szinte felmorzsolja az lelket, és ezek a végleg elveszett lelkek olyan hatalmas mennyiségû feszültséget halmoztak fel életükben (vagy elözö-életeikben), hogy gyakorlatilag önmagukat pusztították el. Számukra ez a "büntetés". Illetve a bibliai pokol.


----------



## jpcika (2009 Október 19)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Igen ez az általánosan elfogadott nézet ugyanakkor szerintem téves is. Mi az hogy ellentéte?
> Fény a sötétségnek? A sötétség pusztán a fény hiánya.
> Élet a halálnak? *A halál pusztán az élet hiánya.*
> 
> ...



Úgy látszik, ezeket a fogalmakat is máshogyan értelmezzük. A spiritualizmus és a materializmus alatt én nem a lélek és az anyag *fogalmát* értem (ezek valóban nem ellentétei egymásnak!), hanem *szemléletmódokat*. Az egyik az anyag, a másik a lélek felől szemléli a világot (tudom, ez elég durva egyszerűsítés). Ez a nézőpont pedig ellentétes.

A halál nem az élet hiánya - sokkal inkább az élet másfajta megnyilvánulása.



Aerensiniac írta:


> Ebben az esetben valahol csúszik az hogy mit értünk ego alatt, mert úgy tűnik hogy elbeszélünk picit egymás mellett. Kifejtenéd bővebben mit jelent seth tanaiban az ego? (Tudom hogy elírtad egyszer, de a pontos/személyes megközelítésre gondolok. Nekem túlzottan tág abban a megfogalmazásban hogy az evilági életünket segíti.)
> 
> 
> Így, ha két külön fogalomként kezeled a személyiséget és az egot akkor kompromisszum képes az írás. Ugyanakkor mi a véleményed arról a gondolatról hogy a teljes felemelkedés minden személyes jellemvonás elhagyása?



Nem gondolom, hogy a felemelkedés a személyesség megszűnését jelentené. Lehet, hogy a fejlődés során eljutunk arra a szintre, ahol már egyre inkább egyetértünk bizonyos közös igazságokban és eszerint cselekszünk, de az erről szóló gondolataink, az ide vezető személyes élményeink, érzéseink, emlékeink alapján továbbra is személyes, egyéni módon éljük ezt meg.




Aerensiniac írta:


> Természetesen találó és érdekes szimbólum, és egyben igaz is. Azonban ha így nézzük akkor tényleg nem stimmel az egész biblia hiszen személyekről és azok cselekedeteiről íródott. Tisztában vagyok vele hogy a hangsúly 100%os mértékben a cselekményen és annak ok-okozati összefüggésein van. Mi több ha meg akarjuk érteni a biblia valódi tanításait akkor a személyeket, az embereket és mindent ami (na itt is előjön) az egohoz kötődik figyelmen kívül kell hagynunk és csak a teljes képet szabad néznünk, ahogy egyik cselekedet létrehozza a következményét mint reakciót hasonlóan a newton bölcsője inga sorhoz.
> 
> Tisztában vagyok ezzel ugyanakkor meg kell mondanom őszintén a bibliában nem találunk arra utalást hogy ezt így kellene értenünk vagy olvasnunk. Sőt még a sokat emlegetett egyház sem így tanítja hanem a mondandó helyett az isten lényét és ítélkezését teszi központi kérdéssé és hangsúlyossá (belátom hogy ez is annyira túlzott hogy téves és elveszi a figyelmet a tulajdonképpeni mondandóról).
> 
> Felmerül tehát a kérdés hogy van-e a bibliának bármilyen igazság alapja vagy tényleg csak teljes egészében alaptalan példa mesék gyűjteménye amelyek alapján megismerhetjük magunkat és a körülöttünk zajló életet?



Úgy gondolom, hogy a Biblia - ahogy más szent írások és tanítások is - mindig az adott korszakban, az adott társadalom által megérthető és elfogadható formában íródtak. Legalábbis eredetileg. Az a forma, ahogyan hozzánk eljut, már többszörösen kiegészített, szerkesztett írás. Szükségszerűen torzult, hiszen a legjobb szándékú fordító is mindenképpen beleteszi a saját értelmezését. Ettől függetlenül ezekben az írásokban fellelhetők bizonyos közös elgondolások - valószínűleg ezek hordozzák az "általánosan érvényes" tartalmakat.
A változtatások ellenére azt gondolom, hogy ezek a szent írások éppen azért maradtak fent és hatnak a mai napig, mert mindig, mindenki "kiolvashat" belőlük valami olyat, ami előrébb viszi a fejlődésben. Mindig, mindenkihez szólnak - és nem kell hozzá "használati utasítás" arra nézve, hogy hogyan olvassuk. Vagy ha igen, akkor legfeljebb annyi: nyitottan.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Október 19)

jpcika írta:


> Úgy látszik, ezeket a fogalmakat is máshogyan értelmezzük. A spiritualizmus és a materializmus alatt én nem a lélek és az anyag *fogalmát* értem (ezek valóban nem ellentétei egymásnak!), hanem *szemléletmódokat*. Az egyik az anyag, a másik a lélek felől szemléli a világot (tudom, ez elég durva egyszerűsítés). Ez a nézőpont pedig ellentétes.
> 
> A halál nem az élet hiánya - sokkal inkább az élet másfajta megnyilvánulása.


Hmm... de ez nem feltétlen igaz ebben a formában.
Példának okáért lehet hogy te is materialista lennél ha nem lennél tisztában seth tanaival.

Úgy értem... az ember mindig a saját tapasztalatai által értelmezi az őt körülvevő világot. Addig amíg egy bizonyos felismerésig nem jut el ő tényleg csak és kizárólag matériát fog látni. Aztán amikor ráébred hogy a matéria képtelen felölelni olyan fogalmakat és érzéseket amik hatására úgy érzi hogy természetével ellentétes módon kell cselekednie, megindul a spiritizmus felé.

Van egy egyszerű buddhista mondás: "A rossz az csak tapasztalatlan jó".
Ezzel a gondolat menettel pedig úgy érzem hogy ugyan oda lyukadunk ki mint a másik megállapításnál hogy az ellentét pusztán látszólagos, mert az teremti meg hogy a materialista oldalon álló fél még nem tapasztalt meg eleget ahhoz hogy el tudjon fogadni egy olyan értékrendet ami nem őt tartja meg a központjában mint individuumot.



jpcika írta:


> Nem gondolom, hogy a felemelkedés a személyesség megszűnését jelentené. Lehet, hogy a fejlődés során eljutunk arra a szintre, ahol már egyre inkább egyetértünk bizonyos közös igazságokban és eszerint cselekszünk, de az erről szóló gondolataink, az ide vezető személyes élményeink, érzéseink, emlékeink alapján továbbra is személyes, egyéni módon éljük ezt meg.


Ez részben igaz. A felemelkedésünk, a tanulás csak egyéni tapasztalatainkon keresztül lehetséges. Ugyanakkor a végső stádiumban (értsd a felemelkedés legvégén) erre semmi szükség nincs.

Megvallom őszintén ezt jobban megfogalmazni nem tudom. Nekem a személyes tapasztalataim ezen a téren egy olyan irányba mutatnak ahol az egyéniségnek, személyiségnek egonak és egyéb hasonló fogalmaknak semmi jelentőségük, mi több hátrányt jelentenek a végső forma elérésben.

Erre is volt egy találó mondás miszerint isten és köztem a szakadékot én jelentem.


jpcika írta:


> Úgy gondolom, hogy a Biblia - ahogy más szent írások és tanítások is - mindig az adott korszakban, az adott társadalom által megérthető és elfogadható formában íródtak. Legalábbis eredetileg. Az a forma, ahogyan hozzánk eljut, már többszörösen kiegészített, szerkesztett írás. Szükségszerűen torzult, hiszen a legjobb szándékú fordító is mindenképpen beleteszi a saját értelmezését. Ettől függetlenül ezekben az írásokban fellelhetők bizonyos közös elgondolások - valószínűleg ezek hordozzák az "általánosan érvényes" tartalmakat.
> A változtatások ellenére azt gondolom, hogy ezek a szent írások éppen azért maradtak fent és hatnak a mai napig, mert mindig, mindenki "kiolvashat" belőlük valami olyat, ami előrébb viszi a fejlődésben. Mindig, mindenkihez szólnak - és nem kell hozzá "használati utasítás" arra nézve, hogy hogyan olvassuk. Vagy ha igen, akkor legfeljebb annyi: nyitottan.


Ezt értem, azonban a kérdés adja magát.
Van valóság alapja a szövegnek vagy nincs?
Bármelyik eshetőséget választjuk az problémák tömkelegét zúdítja a nyakunkba.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Október 19)

redlion írta:


> A legborzasztóbb sors, a lélek teljes!? széthullása igazából csak kevéseket érint. Vannak olyan szellemi iskolák, melyek szerint a lélek sohasem pusztul el, sajnos azonban mégis létezik olyan extrém helyzet, amikor a gonoszság szinte felmorzsolja az lelket, és ezek a végleg elveszett lelkek olyan hatalmas mennyiségû feszültséget halmoztak fel életükben (vagy elözö-életeikben), hogy gyakorlatilag önmagukat pusztították el. Számukra ez a "büntetés". Illetve a bibliai pokol.


Ez egy érdekes koncepció.

Tény hogy ez a kút olyan mély hogy még azok is hátralépnek a szélétől akik megjárták az élet minden poklát. Senki sem akarja tudni milyen mély mert fél hogy nem fog tudni kimászni belőle a végén.
Tulajdonképpen lehetséges, de mint ahogy azt magad is írod ennek egy olyan extrém esetnek kell lennie amibe még belegondolni is szörnyű.


----------



## Seth2 (2009 Október 20)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Hmm... de ez nem feltétlen igaz ebben a formában.
> Példának okáért lehet hogy te is materialista lennél ha nem lennél tisztában seth tanaival.



Hali. Jpcika már azelőtt sem volt materialista, mielőtt megismerkedett Seth tanaival. A materializmus egy hajlam a tagadásra, és az egy helyben toporgásra. A gyökerét elsősorban a félelem adja.



Aerensiniac írta:


> Úgy értem... az ember mindig a saját tapasztalatai által értelmezi az őt körülvevő világot. Addig amíg egy bizonyos felismerésig nem jut el ő tényleg csak és kizárólag matériát fog látni. Aztán amikor ráébred hogy a matéria képtelen felölelni olyan fogalmakat és érzéseket amik hatására úgy érzi hogy természetével ellentétes módon kell cselekednie, megindul a spiritizmus felé.



Vagy pedig a belső félelmei miatt elkezd harcolni még a környezetében változásra serkentő emberekkel is. 



Aerensiniac írta:


> Van egy egyszerű buddhista mondás: "A rossz az csak tapasztalatlan jó".
> Ezzel a gondolat menettel pedig úgy érzem hogy ugyan oda lyukadunk ki mint a másik megállapításnál hogy az ellentét pusztán látszólagos, mert az teremti meg hogy *a materialista oldalon álló fél még nem tapasztalt meg eleget ahhoz hogy el tudjon fogadni egy olyan értékrendet ami nem őt tartja meg a központjában mint individuumot.*



Ez nem állja meg a helyét. Egy régebbi kedves vitapartnerünk is írt a megtapasztalásairól, és mégis utána itt velünk harcolt. Emlékszel? 



Aerensiniac írta:


> Ez részben igaz. A felemelkedésünk, a tanulás csak egyéni tapasztalatainkon keresztül lehetséges. Ugyanakkor a *végső stádiumban* (értsd a felemelkedés legvégén) erre semmi szükség nincs.



Végső stádium? Az mikor van?



Aerensiniac írta:


> Megvallom őszintén ezt jobban megfogalmazni nem tudom. Nekem a személyes tapasztalataim ezen a téren egy olyan irányba mutatnak ahol az egyéniségnek, személyiségnek egonak és egyéb hasonló fogalmaknak semmi jelentőségük, mi több hátrányt jelentenek a végső forma elérésben.



Van egy egyéni hitrendszer, és vannak a Rendszer törvényei, és ez a különbség.



Aerensiniac írta:


> Erre is volt egy találó mondás miszerint isten és köztem a szakadékot én jelentem.



Nekem az a meggyőződésem, hogy Isten és közöttem az összekötő kapocs én vagyok.



Aerensiniac írta:


> Ezt értem, azonban a kérdés adja magát.
> *Van valóság alapja a szövegnek vagy nincs*?
> Bármelyik eshetőséget választjuk az problémák tömkelegét zúdítja a nyakunkba.



Van. Olvastad János mennyei jelenések könyvét? Értelmezd a védikus írások fényében.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Október 20)

Seth2 írta:


> Hali. Jpcika már azelőtt sem volt materialista, mielőtt megismerkedett Seth tanaival. A materializmus egy hajlam a tagadásra, és az egy helyben toporgásra. A gyökerét elsősorban a félelem adja.


Kétlem hogy ez így ebben a formában igaz lenne. A félelem mihez képest? A spiritualisták többsége is fél azonban számukra épp úgy normális ez mint a materialistának.
Ő nem félelemként éli meg.

Ezen felül pusztán azt próbáltam szemléltetni hogy a gondolkodás módod mindenképpen a tapasztalataid folyománya.


Seth2 írta:


> Vagy pedig a belső félelmei miatt elkezd harcolni még a környezetében változásra serkentő emberekkel is.


Ez sem feltétlen jó gondolat.
Egyetlen élőlény sem akar változni ezen a bolygón, mert a változás bizonytalanság, a bizonytalanság pedig kockázat és félelem.
Ha csak úgy poénból "változásra serkentesz" embereket azok ellen fognak állni mi több utálni fognak érte.

A pránanadi egyik alap kitétele hogy soha ne erőltesd másokra a segítséged. Csak és kizárólag akkor segíts ha erre kérnek.



Seth2 írta:


> Ez nem állja meg a helyét. Egy régebbi kedves vitapartnerünk is írt a megtapasztalásairól, és mégis utána itt velünk harcolt. Emlékszel?


Nem értem hogy ez hogyan kapcsolódik ahhoz amit írtam.
A régebbi kedves vitapartnerünk is meg volt róla győződve hogy mi vagyunk deviánsok és ő képviseli a józan észt és mind erkölcsi mind pedig szellemi normákat.
Miért hitte ezt? Mert nincsenek meg neki azok a tapasztalatai amik a gödörből amiben élt kifelé mutattak volna.



Seth2 írta:


> Végső stádium? Az mikor van?


Ne kérdezz olyat amire magadtól is tudod a választ ha belegondolsz picit =]



Seth2 írta:


> Van egy egyéni hitrendszer, és vannak a Rendszer törvényei, és ez a különbség.


Falsch. Ha sikerül egy olyan elméletet alkotnod ami nem áll ellentétben egyetlen életszituációval, rendszer törvénnyel vagy a materialista/spirituális oldallal akkor megérkeztél egy olyan fogalomhoz ami az igazságot már képes felölelni.

Persze ha odáig amortizáljuk le a dolgot hogy nem tudhatom mert még nem haltam meg, igaz. Ugyanakkor ebben az esetben vitázni sem tudunk lévén te sem haltál meg épp ahogy senki más a topicon belül.



Seth2 írta:


> Nekem az a meggyőződésem, hogy Isten és közöttem az összekötő kapocs én vagyok.


Akkor nem érted miről írok, de természetesen elfogadom a gondolkodás módod és hitvilágod feltétel nélkül. Mindenkinek születési joga úgy élni az életét és abban hinni ahogyan/amiben csak akar.



Seth2 írta:


> Van. Olvastad János mennyei jelenések könyvét? Értelmezd a védikus írások fényében.


Ebben az esetben megint visszatérünk a rajtkockához és megkérdezem miért viselkedik a jó isten egy elmebeteg módjára a bibliában =]


----------



## redlion (2009 Október 20)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Erre is volt egy találó mondás miszerint isten és köztem a szakadékot én jelentem.





Seth2 írta:


> Nekem az a meggyőződésem, hogy Isten és közöttem az összekötő kapocs én vagyok.


Addig az elsö megállapitásra szavazok, míg nem tudom teljes bizonyossággal azokat a bizonyos Rendszer (Isten) törvényeit.



Aerensiniac írta:


> Ez egy érdekes koncepció.
> Tény hogy ez a kút olyan mély hogy még azok is hátralépnek a szélétől akik megjárták az élet minden poklát. Senki sem akarja tudni milyen mély mert fél hogy nem fog tudni kimászni belőle a végén.
> Tulajdonképpen lehetséges, de mint ahogy azt magad is írod ennek egy olyan extrém esetnek kell lennie amibe még belegondolni is szörnyű.


Igen, ez az a bizonyos 'kút', amikor a sötétség (nemlét?) visszabámul rád. Szerintem sejthetö, hogy kik azok az ismert emberek a történelem során. Hétköznapi emberekröl nem szól a fáma.
Ezeket az aurakutatás során következtették ki, főleg haldokló és megszülető embereknél, mikor jövünk és elmegyünk.



Seth2 írta:


> Van egy egyéni hitrendszer, és vannak a Rendszer törvényei, és ez a különbség.


Rendszer törvényei, ez az amit szerintem senki nem tud pontosan. Mire gondolsz kedves Seth? A bibliában elvileg le vagyon irva, ha értelmezni tudnánk, ha nem lenne megcsonkitva, átfogalmazva és rosszul forditva. Addig csak valamiféle egyéni mozaikokból összerakott 'logikai' tudáskövecskékre hagyatkozunk, és ez a saját hitrendszerünk alapja.


----------



## Seth2 (2009 Október 20)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Kétlem hogy ez így ebben a formában igaz lenne. A félelem mihez képest? A spiritualisták többsége is fél azonban számukra épp úgy normális ez mint a materialistának.
> Ő nem félelemként éli meg.
> 
> Ezen felül pusztán azt próbáltam szemléltetni hogy *a gondolkodás módod mindenképpen a tapasztalataid folyománya.*



Aki valóban spiritualista nem fél, a félelem a *Hit* hiánya. (és nem belekeverni ebbe a fogalomba a vallást).

A tapasztalataim folyománya...valóban... két előző életemről vannak emlékeim.



Aerensiniac írta:


> Ez sem feltétlen jó gondolat.
> Egyetlen élőlény sem akar változni ezen a bolygón, mert *a változás bizonytalanság, a bizonytalanság pedig kockázat és félelem.*



Na ezzel a gondolatmenettel beteljesíted minden idők materialista gondolkodásmódjának netovábbját.  Mindig mindenki változni akar, különben még mindig a barlangban kucorognánk.

Meg szeretném kérdezni Tőled, nem érzed bizonytalanságban magad, hogy nem postagalambot használsz, hanem a klaviatúrát kopogtatod?



Aerensiniac írta:


> Ha csak úgy poénból "változásra serkentesz" embereket azok ellen fognak állni mi több utálni fognak érte.



Aki úgy érzi, változni akar, ahhoz elérnek a "több ezer éve" ugyanazt tanító gondolatok.



Aerensiniac írta:


> A pránanadi egyik alap kitétele hogy soha ne erőltesd másokra a segítséged. Csak és kizárólag akkor segíts ha erre kérnek.



Ez hogy jön ide? Bocsi, de nem vágom.



Aerensiniac írta:


> Nem értem hogy ez hogyan kapcsolódik ahhoz amit írtam.
> A régebbi kedves vitapartnerünk is meg volt róla győződve hogy mi vagyunk deviánsok és ő képviseli a józan észt és mind erkölcsi mind pedig szellemi normákat.
> Miért hitte ezt? *Mert nincsenek meg neki azok a tapasztalatai amik a gödörből amiben élt kifelé mutattak volna.*



Éppen arról van szó, hogy meg volt neki, csak nem vett tudomást róla.



Aerensiniac írta:


> Ne kérdezz olyat amire magadtól is tudod a választ ha belegondolsz picit =]



Nem Aeren, nem tudom. Mert olyan, hogy vég, nincs.



Aerensiniac írta:


> Falsch. Ha sikerül egy olyan elméletet alkotnod ami nem áll ellentétben egyetlen életszituációval, rendszer törvénnyel vagy a materialista/spirituális oldallal akkor megérkeztél egy olyan fogalomhoz ami az igazságot már képes felölelni.



Töredelmesen bevallom Neked, nem áll szándékomban semmilyen elméletet alkotni, csak egyszerűen visszaemlékszem.



Aerensiniac írta:


> Persze ha odáig amortizáljuk le a dolgot hogy nem tudhatom mert még nem haltam meg, igaz. Ugyanakkor ebben az esetben vitázni sem tudunk lévén *te sem haltál meg épp ahogy senki más a topicon belül.*



Kedves Aeren, ebben nagyon tévedsz. Ha tanulmányoznád a legújabb kutatások eredményeit, tudnád, hogy az Univerzumban minden energia, és minden iszonyatos sebességgel pulzál (ki-be kapcsol), természetesen Te is, mindamellett csak minden első fázisról vagy hajlandó tudomást venni, ami a Te szemszögedből nézve ez a fizikai dimenzió.



Aerensiniac írta:


> Akkor nem érted miről írok, de természetesen elfogadom a gondolkodás módod és hitvilágod feltétel nélkül. Mindenkinek születési joga úgy élni az életét és abban hinni ahogyan/amiben csak akar.



Ismerős a tanítás? : " Hitetek szerint adatik meg néktek".



Aerensiniac írta:


> Ebben az esetben megint visszatérünk a rajtkockához és megkérdezem *miért viselkedik a jó isten egy elmebeteg módjára a bibliában* =]



Hol olvastál ilyen negatív viselkedésről a Könyvben az *Isten *részéről? Csak egyet idézz be kérlek.


----------



## jpcika (2009 Október 20)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Hmm... de ez nem feltétlen igaz ebben a formában.
> Példának okáért lehet hogy te is materialista lennél ha nem lennél tisztában seth tanaival.
> 
> Úgy értem... *az ember mindig a saját tapasztalatai által értelmezi az őt körülvevő világot*. Addig amíg egy bizonyos felismerésig nem jut el ő tényleg csak és kizárólag matériát fog látni. Aztán amikor ráébred hogy a matéria képtelen felölelni olyan fogalmakat és érzéseket amik hatására úgy érzi hogy természetével ellentétes módon kell cselekednie, megindul a spiritizmus felé.



Engem tűzzel-vassal próbáltak materialistának nevelni. Nem sikerült. Mindig tudtam, hogy az úgy nem lehet, ezért is kezdtem filozófiával, antropológiával, szociológiával foglalkozni. Seth tanításai már ismerősek voltak, mielőtt a Seth-írásokat olvastam volna - részleteiben már sokan megírták.

Nem mindenkire igaz, hogy a saját tapasztalatai szerint értelmezi a világot. A gyerekek nem materialistának születnek. Vannak tapasztalataik, a környezetük tanítja meg (el ) őket arra, hogy hogyan értelmezzék. Pl. ha aurát lát, megmagyarázzák neki, hogy csak a fény sütött úgy. Vagy hogy nem szellem volt, hanem csak árnyék. Vagy éppen arra, hogy nem ő a felelős, hanem csak véletlen volt...



Aerensiniac írta:


> Van egy egyszerű buddhista mondás: "A rossz az csak tapasztalatlan jó".
> Ezzel a gondolat menettel pedig úgy érzem hogy ugyan oda lyukadunk ki mint a másik megállapításnál hogy az ellentét pusztán látszólagos, mert az teremti meg hogy a materialista oldalon álló fél még nem tapasztalt meg eleget ahhoz hogy el tudjon fogadni egy olyan értékrendet ami nem őt tartja meg a központjában mint individuumot.



A spirituális értékrend sokkal inkább a középpontjában tartja az individuumot, mint a materialista. Nagyobb a felelőssége, mivel minden, ami lényeges, a személyiségen *belül* zajlik, minden más csak ennek megnyilvánulása.



Aerensiniac írta:


> Ezt értem, azonban a kérdés adja magát.
> Van valóság alapja a szövegnek vagy nincs?
> Bármelyik eshetőséget választjuk az problémák tömkelegét zúdítja a nyakunkba.



Van valóságalapja. De ez sokkal kevésbé lényeges, mint az, hogy mit mond a szöveg Neked.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Október 21)

Seth2 írta:


> Na ezzel a gondolatmenettel beteljesíted minden idők materialista gondolkodásmódjának netovábbját.  Mindig mindenki változni akar, különben még mindig a barlangban kucorognánk.


Ezt te most komolyan gondolod?
Minden az egyensúlyra törekszik és nem a változásra.
Ha az egyensúly fent áll akkor semmilyen élőlény nem fogja azt pusztán unalomból felrúgni.

Ez pszichológiailag épp úgy igaz mint biológiailag.
Egyetlen egy állat sem fog kilépni a csordából mert változásra van szüksége épp ahogy egyetlen egy állat sem fogja otthagyni azt a területet amin biztosítva vannak az életfeltételei csak azért mert már unja.
Evolúciós fejlődés sem fog bekövetkezni ha nincs külső kényszerítő erő.
Ha ez nem így lenne akkor minden élőlény szana-széjjel mutálódna és egyetlen utódjuk sem hasonlítana a szüleikre.

A változás kényszer kérdése. Te sem változol addig amíg nem érzed úgy hogy valami nem stimmel az életedben és ezért változtatnod kell rajta, ergo pontosan addig nem változtatsz amíg nem lép fel benned valamilyen feszültség ami a változásra kényszerít.
Még ebben az esetben is számít a feszültség mértéke, hiszen az élőlények flexibilisek, alkalmazkodnak az új szituációkhoz és megtagadják az addigi rend felrúgását.


----------



## ionon (2009 Október 21)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Ezt te most komolyan gondolod?
> Minden az egyensúlyra törekszik és nem a változásra.
> Ha az egyensúly fent áll akkor semmilyen élőlény nem fogja azt pusztán unalomból felrúgni.
> 
> ...


Szóval állatok vagyunk kik csak csordában tudnak élni a nett csordájában és nem tudjuk itt hagyni vagy másfelé menni csak ha kényszerítve vagyunk (érdekes felvetés). Érdekes te nem a szüleidre hasonlítsz csak a felvett mintára semmi hasonlóságod nincs alap minták vannak nem tudom mennyi itt a földi létben és erre mutálódsz igen mutáns vagy ami néha degeneratív példányokban jelenik meg adott családokban. Vannak rendek nem ismerek egyet sem vannak emberek mohok?
Van egy mondás teljes mértékben egyetértek vele segíts magadon az Isten is megsegít hozzá teszem de neked is kell saját magadon segítened mert alapból nem fog történni semmi sem veled ha nem vagy teljes mértékben benne a dolgokban "ez a te változásod alapja alfája omegája" (enyémnek 100%) ez lenne az evolúció igen.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Október 21)

ionon írta:


> Szóval állatok vagyunk kik csak csordában tudnak élni a nett csordájában és nem tudjuk itt hagyni vagy másfelé menni csak ha kényszerítve vagyunk (érdekes felvetés). Érdekes te nem a szüleidre hasonlítsz csak a felvett mintára semmi hasonlóságod nincs alap minták vannak nem tudom mennyi itt a földi létben és erre mutálódsz igen mutáns vagy ami néha degeneratív példányokban jelenik meg adott családokban. Vannak rendek nem ismerek egyet sem vannak emberek mohok?
> Van egy mondás teljes mértékben egyetértek vele segíts magadon az Isten is megsegít hozzá teszem de neked is kell saját magadon segítened mert alapból nem fog történni semmi sem veled ha nem vagy teljes mértékben benne a dolgokban "ez a te változásod alapja alfája omegája" (enyémnek 100%) ez lenne az evolúció igen.



Pontosan... aki alkalmazkodásra és/vagy változásra képtelen az a természetben egyszerűen elpusztul. Nekünk embereknek hála a túlfejlettségünknek ettől nem kell tartanunk ugyanakkor pont ennek a természetes szelekciónak a hiánya hoz elő egy sor még komplexebb, még rombolóbb problémát.


----------



## jpcika (2009 Október 21)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Ezt te most komolyan gondolod?
> Minden az egyensúlyra törekszik és nem a változásra.
> *Ha az egyensúly fent áll* akkor semmilyen élőlény nem fogja azt pusztán unalomból felrúgni.
> 
> ...



Milyen egyensúlyról beszélsz? Ha egyensúly lenne, kihalna az emberiség, mert senki nem akarna pl. gyereket. Ajánlom figyelmedbe az aláírásomat.
Akkor most a változástól van a feszültség (ahogy az előzőekben írtad), vagy a feszültségtől a változás?
És lehet, hogy az állatok nem lépnek ki a csordából (egyébként ebben sem vagyok biztos), de az ember és az állat között van némi különbség, nem gondolod? 
A Biblia igazság-alapját feszegetted...nem véletlen a történet a jó és a rossz tudásáról. Alaptermészetünk a változás. Az már más kérdés, hogy bizonyos fajta változásoknak ellenáll némelyik ember - de nem magának a változásnak.
Szerintem Te is azért keresel, mert változni akarsz. Hogy ennek a változásnak mi lesz a tartalma és a formája, az már az ego-don és a személyiségeden múlik. Ha valóban spirituálisan gondolkodsz, akkor nincs mitől félned, mindig van lehetőség a "javításra". Ha nem "ebben az életben", akkor a "következőben".


----------



## ionon (2009 Október 21)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Pontosan... aki alkalmazkodásra és/vagy változásra képtelen az a természetben egyszerűen elpusztul. Nekünk embereknek hála a túlfejlettségünknek ettől nem kell tartanunk ugyanakkor pont ennek a természetes szelekciónak a hiánya hoz elő egy sor még komplexebb, még rombolóbb problémát.


Igen a degenerált mutáns embert ki nem jönne létre ha a természeten múlna de ember ebbe is bele avatkozik (mért is nem figyel oda a természeti törvényekre). Igen és nem mert saját magát csak a fanatikusok pusztítják el és előre nem tudható kiből lesz az?


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Október 21)

jpcika írta:


> Milyen egyensúlyról beszélsz? Ha egyensúly lenne, kihalna az emberiség, mert senki nem akarna pl. gyereket. Ajánlom figyelmedbe az aláírásomat.
> Akkor most a változástól van a feszültség (ahogy az előzőekben írtad), vagy a feszültségtől a változás?
> És lehet, hogy az állatok nem lépnek ki a csordából (egyébként ebben sem vagyok biztos), de az ember és az állat között van némi különbség, nem gondolod?
> A Biblia igazság-alapját feszegetted...nem véletlen a történet a jó és a rossz tudásáról. Alaptermészetünk a változás. Az már más kérdés, hogy bizonyos fajta változásoknak ellenáll némelyik ember - de nem magának a változásnak.
> Szerintem Te is azért keresel, mert változni akarsz. Hogy ennek a változásnak mi lesz a tartalma és a formája, az már az ego-don és a személyiségeden múlik. Ha valóban spirituálisan gondolkodsz, akkor nincs mitől félned, mindig van lehetőség a "javításra". Ha nem "ebben az életben", akkor a "következőben".


Bocsánat de ebben nem tudok egyetérteni veled.
Hogy jön ide az gyerek vállalás? Ezt fejtsd ki légyszíves.

Ezen felül te valahol el vagy akadva a gondolat menetemben. Egyetlen egy élőlény sem változás képtelen, mert ami képtelen változni az képtelen alkalmazkodni is, belepusztulna a legkisebb közeg változásba is.
Én sem változás képtelenségről beszélek.

Ugyanakkor az hogy a változás bárminek is az *alap természete *lenne az hibás gondolat. Az emberek és az állatok egyaránt az életösztöneik beteljesítése hajtja.
Ha talál egy olyan élet teret ami teljesíti minden élet feltételeit miért változtatna vagy menne tovább? Abszolút logikátlan a felvetésed.

Gyakorlatilag azt próbálod alátámasztani hogy az embernek alap természete hogy ha nyer egy milliárdot a lottón akkor azt egy az egybe felteszi rulettre mert bár teljes anyag biztonságot nyújt számára a a pénz, az alap természete a változás.

Annyi példával élek amennyit csak szeretnél, mert az amit mondasz ebben a formában logikátlan és öngyilkos viselkedés forma. Mondj egy példát ami úgy érzed hogy alátámasztja a teóriád és elmagyarázom rajta amit mondani próbálok.


----------



## hangya1944 (2009 Október 21)

Azt hiszem, a változás és egyensúly értelmezhető egy rendszerre és a rendszert alkotó egyedekre. A határok megvonása mindenképpen önkényes, egy más felosztásban az egyik rendszert alkotó egyedek lehetnek a rendszerek.

Ha a rendszert külső hatás éri, akkor mindenképpen változni fog, mégpedig olyan irányban, hogy a változás hatását csökkentse. (LeChatelier-Brown elv). Ez nem jelenti azt, hogy a rendszert alkotó egyedek egyöntetűen fognak viselkedni. A rendszeren belül az egyedeket különböző, a rendszeren belülről, de az egyeden kívülről jövő hatások érik. Ezért léteznek olyan egyedek, amelyek a rendszerrel pont ellentétesen, a változás irányában fognak változni, csak sokkal kevesebben, mint a "jó" irányban változók. 

A rendszer egyensúlya előbb, vagy utóbb beáll, ha más hatás nincs. A rendszer egyensúlya sem jelent változatlanságot. Ugyanannyi egyed változik egyik, mint a másik irányba. Egyszerre van jelen a változatlanság és a változás. A rendszer változatlansága az egyedek ellentétes irányú változásainak következtében áll fenn.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Október 21)

hangya1944 írta:


> Azt hiszem, a változás és egyensúly értelmezhető egy rendszerre és a rendszert alkotó egyedekre. A határok megvonása mindenképpen önkényes, egy más felosztásban az egyik rendszert alkotó egyedek lehetnek a rendszerek.


Természetesen.

Az önkényesség azonban az individuum jelleme és nem a rendszer egészéé. Az individuumok a rendszerben mindig a behatásokra reagálnak. Elkerülhetetlen hogy egyes egyedek a "konzervativizmust", az éppen fenn álló rendszert azonosítsák problémával. Eleve ilyen minden egyén amelyet a jelen rendszer kihasznál vagy hátráltat.
Épp ezért ahogy magad is írod ezek az egyedek inkább a változásra törekszenek.

Ugyan akkor ez még mindig csak egy kérdésig vezethető vissza.
Jó nekem/elégedett vagyok a jelen helyzetemben?
Ha igen akkor a változás semmiképp sem szabad akaratából fog bekövetkezni.
Ha nem akkor önként változik.

Azonban mindkét esetben a kényszerűség ténye tagadhatatlan.


----------



## Seth2 (2009 Október 21)

redlion írta:


> Rendszer törvényei, ez az amit szerintem senki nem tud pontosan. Mire gondolsz kedves Seth? A bibliában elvileg le vagyon irva, ha értelmezni tudnánk...



A Biblia:

"Kérjetek és adatik néktek; keressetek és találtok; zörgessetek és megnyittatik néktek.
Mert a ki kér, mind kap; és a ki keres, talál; és a zörgetőnek megnyittatik.
Avagy ki az az ember közületek, a ki, ha az ő fia kenyeret kér tőle, követ ád néki?

Ne aggodalmaskodjatok tehát, és ne mondjátok: Mit együnk? vagy: Mit igyunk? vagy: Mivel ruházkodjunk?
Mert jól tudja a ti mennyei Atyátok, hogy mind ezekre szükségetek van."

Abraham entitáscsoport:

"Mindent, ami az életedben történik, te vonzottad az életedbe. És mindent az a kép vonzott magadhoz, amit a fejedben őrzöl. Amire gondolsz. Hiszen, bármi járjon is a fejedben... azt magadhoz vonzod.
A kvantumfizika csak most kezdi felfedezni a dolgokat. Azt állítja, hogy nem létezik Univerzum az értelem közreműködése nélkül. Az értelem tulajdonképpen megformálja azt, amit érzékelünk. Ha ezt nem érted, az még nem jelenti azt, hogy el is kell vetned."

A Biblia:

"Ne ítéljetek, hogy ne ítéltessetek.Mert a milyen ítélettel ítéltek, olyannal ítéltettek, és a milyen mértékkel mértek, olyannal mérnek néktek."

Abraham entitáscsoport:

"Nem azért vagy itt, hogy a világot olyanná alakítsd, amilyennek látni szeretnéd. Azért vagy itt, hogy olyan világot teremts magad köré, amilyent akarsz, miközben hagyod, hogy a világ mások számára is olyan legyen, ahogy azt ők szeretnék."

A Biblia:

"Azért azt mondom néktek: Ne aggodalmaskodjatok a ti éltetek felől, mit egyetek és mit igyatok; sem a ti testetek felől, mibe öltözködjetek. Avagy nem több-é az élet hogynem az eledel, és a test hogynem az öltözet?"

Abraham entitáscsoport:

"A legtöbb ember saját magát a véges testével azonosítja. De te nem egy véges test vagy. Még a mikroszkóp alatt is energiamezők látszanak.
Ha azt gondoltad eddig, hogy te csupán egy hús-ruha vagy, akkor most gondold át újra. Spirituális lény vagy. Energiamező, ami egy nagyobb energiamezőben működik. Mindannyian kapcsolatban állunk egymással. Csak nem látjuk. Nincs olyan, hogy "ott kint" és "itt bent". Az Univerzumban minden kapcsolatban áll egymással, egy energiamező."

A Biblia:

"Az öltözet felől is mit aggodalmaskodtok? Vegyétek eszetekbe a mező liliomait, mi módon növekednek: nem munkálkodnak és nem fonnak;"

Abraham entitáscsoport:

"Az Univerzum, tegyen bármit, nulla erőfeszítéssel tesz meg. A fű nem feszül meg növekedés közben, erőlködés nélküli. Ilyen csodálatosan van létrehozva."

A Biblia:

"Szeretteim, ne higyjetek minden léleknek, hanem próbáljátok meg a lelkeket, ha Istentől vannak-é; mert sok hamis próféta jött ki a világba."

Seth:

"Az "igazságra" nem úgy találhatunk rá, hogy egyik tanítótól a másik tanítóig, egyik egyháztól a másikig, egyik tudománytól a másikig vándorolunk, hanem úgy, ha önmagunkba tekintünk. A tudat rejtett tudása, "a világmindenség titka" tehát nem ezoterikus igazság, amelyeket el kell rejteni az emberek elől. Ez a tudás éppoly természetes az ember számára, mint a levegő, és éppoly hozzáférhető is, ha őszintén keressük a belső forrás vidékén."

"Legyen szemetek a látásra, és fületek a hallásra."

Segítettem, kedves Redlion? Vagy esetleg töltsek meg oldalakat az "elmúlt évezredek" alatt közöttünk járt Tanítók idézeteivel? Nem, nem ez a topic témája. De azért megjegyzem, a személyes véleményem az, hogy a vita csak egy bizonyos szintig visz előre. Utána egyhelyben való toporgásra kényszerít, mert az energiákat a másik fél gondolataival való szembehelyezkedés köti le, ahelyett, hogy nyitott elmével, együttgondolkodással előre haladnánk. 

A Rendszerünk felépítése és működése nagyon bonyolult, összetett, de a Törvények nagyon egyszerűek és átláthatóak. Minden eszközt megkaptunk ebben a fizikai világban, hogy gyakoroljuk a teremtést.


----------



## redlion (2009 Október 22)

Seth2 írta:


> Vagy esetleg töltsek meg oldalakat az "elmúlt évezredek" alatt közöttünk járt Tanítók idézeteivel? Nem, nem ez a topic témája. De azért megjegyzem, a személyes véleményem az, hogy a vita csak egy bizonyos szintig visz előre. Utána egyhelyben való toporgásra kényszerít, mert az energiákat a másik fél gondolataival való szembehelyezkedés köti le, ahelyett, hogy nyitott elmével, együttgondolkodással előre haladnánk.
> 
> A Rendszerünk felépítése és működése nagyon bonyolult, összetett, de a Törvények nagyon egyszerűek és átláthatóak. Minden eszközt megkaptunk ebben a fizikai világban, hogy gyakoroljuk a teremtést.


A világért se tölts meg oldalakat Seth! 
Írtam azt is "ha nem lenne *megcsonkitva*, *átfogalmazva* és *rosszul forditva*. Addig csak valamiféle egyéni mozaikokból összerakott 'logikai' tudáskövecskékre hagyatkozunk, és ez a saját hitrendszerünk alapja. <!-- / message --><!-- sig -->"

Ismered a bibliát nagyon jól tudod miröl beszélek. 
Vallom azt is hogy ami empirikusan nem találkozik azzal amit elmével jól-rosszul tudunk felfogni, az nem is épül be, akkor az haszontalanul kereng összevissza.
Amit Abraham entitáscsoport-ból idéztél az sokkal érthetöbb, mint a biblia. 

Csöppet sem helyezkedem szembe a te véleményeddel meddö vitát gerjesztve, csak van ami még nem "illeszkedik", talán mert nem is "oda" illik.
Szerintem ezzel a "változunk de hogy és miért" ok-okozat témával épp lehet hogy te toporogsz egy helyben. Ha gondolod többet meg se mukkanok.


----------



## Seth2 (2009 Október 22)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Ezt te most komolyan gondolod?
> Minden az egyensúlyra törekszik és nem a változásra.
> Ha az egyensúly fent áll akkor semmilyen élőlény nem fogja azt pusztán unalomból felrúgni.
> 
> ...



A változásról alkotott nézőpontod (sok más tudattal együtt) nem biztos, hogy egyezik az igazi valóság mibenlétével. Egyszerűen csak nem akarsz tudomást venni róla. Te döntöd el, csakis Te egyedül, hogy hogy éled meg a létezést.

Először is a kiindulópont legyen önmagunk :

"A testben az atomok és a molekulák folyamatosan meghalnak és kicserélődnek. A hormonok állandó mozgásban, *változás*ban vannak. A bőr, a sejtek elektromágneses paraméterei szakadatlanul módosulnak, mozognak, olykor ellenkező előjelűvé *változnak*. A tested fizikai anyaga ebben a pillanatban sok fontos szempontból különbözik az egy perccel ezelőttitől. Ha ugyanolyan folyamatossággal érzékelnéd a testedben végbemenő, állandó *változást*, mint ahogy a látszólagos állandóságát kíséred figyelemmel, elámulnál, hogy valaha is többé-kevésbé állandó, többé-kevésbé összefüggő entitásnak láttad a testet. Még szubjektíven is egy viszonylag stabil, viszonylag állandó tudatos Én ideájára állítod a fókuszt, ilyen ideát teremtesz. Azokat a fogalmakat, gondolatokat, szokásokat hangsúlyozod, amelyekre a 
"mostani" életedből emlékszel; nem veszel tudomást azokról, amelyek valaha "jellemzőek" voltak, de mostanra eltűntek - nem gondolsz arra, hogy a gondolatokat nem tudod megtartani. 
Egy perccel ezelőtti gondolataid - a ti fogalmaitok szerint - szertefoszlottak már. *Igyekszel megtartani egy konstans, viszonylag állandó fizikai és szubjektív Ént, hogy fenntarts egy viszonylag konstans, viszonylag állandó környezetet. A helyzeted tehát megköveteli, hogy az ilyen változásokról ne végy tudomást. Pedig pontosan azok a változások, amelyekkel nem vagy hajlandó foglalkozni, azok segítenének felismerni a valóság igazi mivoltát, az egyéni szubjektivitást és a fizikai környezetet, amely látszólag körülvesz.A személyiség, még az is, amit ismertek belőle, állandóan változik, és nem is mindig úgy, ahogy elvárjátok tőle - sőt, tulajdonképpen többnyire kiszámíthatatlanul. Csökönyösen 
ragaszkodtok ahhoz, hogy a saját viselkedésetekben fellelhető hasonlóságokra koncentráljatok; ezekre építitek fel az elméletet, amely szerint az Én viselkedésminták alapján működik, holott ezeket a mintákat ti ruháztátok rá. Ezek a minták akadályozzák meg, hogy olyannak lássátok az Ént, amilyen valójában. Következésképp ezt a torz nézőpontot kényszerítitek rá a lélek valóságáról alkotott fogalmaitokra is. A lélekről tehát ugyanazon 
téves fogalmakban gondolkodtok, mint amelyeket a halandó Énnel kapcsolatban is használtok. *
Pedig még a halandó Én is sokkal csodálatosabb, varázslatosabb, mint ahogyan érzékelitek, és sokkal több képességgel rendelkezik, mint gondolnátok. Egyelőre még a halandó Énnel kapcsolatban sem értitek az érzékelés igazi mivoltát, a lélek érzékelését így aligha érthetitek meg. Mert a lélek mindenekelőtt érzékel és teremt. Ne feledd: most is lélek vagy.
Fizikai tested is bizonyos formát öltött energiamező. Ha valaki megkérdezi a nevedet, az ajkad kimondja - ám a név nem tartozik a szótagokat kimondó ajkak atomjaihoz és molekuláihoz. A név csak a ti számotokra mond valamit. Nem tudsz a testedben rámutatni az identitásodra. Ha végig tudnál utazni a testeden, nem találnád meg azt a helyet, ahol identitásod lakik, mégis azt mondod: "Ez az én testem" és "Ez az én nevem". 
Ha még te magad sem vagy képes önmagadat a testeden belül megtalálni, akkor hol az identitás, amely a sejteket és a szerveket a sajátjainak tartja? Identitásodnak nyilvánvalóan van valami köze a testedhez, hiszen minden nehézség nélkül meg tudod 
különböztetni a testedet valaki másétól, és könnyen különbséget tudsz tenni önmagad és mondjuk a szék között, amelyen ülsz. 
A lélek identitását nagyobb léptékben ugyanebből a nézőpontból lehet áttekinteni. Az identitás tudja, hogy kicsoda, ráadásul sokkal biztosabban tudja, mint a fizikai tested a maga identitását. De mégis: hol található az elektromágneses energiamezőn belül a lélek identitása? 
Újrateremti önmaga összes többi részét, és megadja nekik az identitást, ami egy a tiéddel. 
És ha megkérdeznéd tőle: "Ki vagy te?" egyszerűen azt felelné: "Én én vagyok" - és ezt helyetted is mondaná. 
A pszichológia fogalmai szerint, ahogy ti ismeritek, a lélek elsődleges, felsőbbrendű identitás, amely önmagában sok más egyéni tudat Gestaltja - egy határtalan Én, amely sokféle 
módon és formában képes kifejezni magát, mégis megőrzi "én vagyok-ságát", még akkor is, ha közben tudja, hogy ez az én vagyok-ság része egy másik én vagyok-ságnak. Biztos vagyok 
benne, hogy ez most felfoghatatlan a számotokra, mégis tény, hogy ez az én vagyok-ság megmarad akkor is, ha közben, képletesen szólva, összeolvad más energiamezőkkel, vagy 
keresztülutazik rajtuk. Más szóval: a lelkek vagy entitások között állandó adok-kapok zajlik, a fejlődés és tágulás lehetőségei határtalanok. A lélek, ismétlem, nem zárt rendszer."

Hogy jön ez a topic témájához? Az alapok nélkül nehéz megérteni,mi zajlik most a világban, és a valószínűsíthető lehetségességek mellett miért látszik ez a végkifejlet.


----------



## Seth2 (2009 Október 22)

redlion írta:


> A világért se tölts meg oldalakat Seth!
> Írtam azt is "ha nem lenne *megcsonkitva*, *átfogalmazva* és *rosszul forditva*. Addig csak valamiféle egyéni mozaikokból összerakott 'logikai' tudáskövecskékre hagyatkozunk, és ez a saját hitrendszerünk alapja. <!-- / message --><!-- sig -->"
> 
> Ismered a bibliát nagyon jól tudod miröl beszélek.
> ...



Egyszerű a dolgod, csak nézz magadba, "befelé" figyelj, és az igazságot világító mérföldkövekként fogod látni. Az előbukkanó ellenvetések az érdekeit védő külső egótól származnak.



redlion írta:


> Csöppet sem helyezkedem szembe a te véleményeddel meddö vitát gerjesztve, csak van ami még nem "illeszkedik", talán mert nem is "oda" illik.



Bocsi, én hibáztam, nem a kettőnk párbeszédére gondoltam.



redlion írta:


> Szerintem ezzel a "változunk de hogy és miért" ok-okozat témával épp lehet hogy te toporogsz egy helyben. Ha gondolod többet meg se mukkanok.



Én tökéletesen értem a miérteket, és nem arra sarkallak, hogy "meg se mukkanj" kiss Szintén bocsánatot kérek, ha félreértetted, az én hibám. Nemrég olyan területen tapasztaltam dolgokat, amik azelőtt elkerülték a figyelmemet. Ha tudnád mi folyik bizonyos mentális területeken....!


----------



## FagyisSzent (2009 Október 22)

Köszi az izgalmas topicot! Még messze vagyok attól, hogy mindent elolvastam volna ezeken az oldalakon, de igyekszem.



Aerensiniac írta:


> Különösebb forrást nem találtam legnagyobb sajnálatomra, de a téma alapjait meg tudom írni. A kihalás elmélet tudtommal Ian Malcolm nevéhez fűződik aki a káosz elméletek területén munkálkodott (ismerős lehet a jurassic parkból).


Csak egy apró korrekció ennél a pontnál. Iam Malcolm alakja fiktiv, igy ő feltétlenül nem a kihaláselmélet proponense. A könyvbeli Ian Malcolm (Michael Crichton: Jurassic Park) alakjához, elméleteihez a hátteret egy Heinz Pagels (mellesleg Elaine Pagelsnek, egyik általam nagyon kedvelt vallástörténésznek a férje volt) nevű amerikai fizikus irásaiból meritette Crichton.



Aerensiniac írta:


> Az elmélete szerint ha pusztán a számokra hagyatkozunk akkor: A bolygónkon pillanatnyilag 50 millió különböző faj él. Erről úgy gondoljuk hogy rendkívül nagy mértékű változatosság, mégsem hasonlítható a bolygó múltjához. A tudomány jelen állása szerint körülbelül 50 billió fajnak adott otthont bolygónk ezidáig.
> Ez azt jelenti hogy minden ezer fajból csupán egy mardt életben mára. Következés képpen 99.9%a a valaha létezett fajoknak halott.
> Ha figyelembe vesszük hogy ebből a számból a tömeges kihalások pusztán 5%ot tesznek ki (Pl dinoszauruszok eltűnése) akkor arra a következtetésre jutunk hogy a kihalás egy folyamat amely mindig jelen van.


Hogy hány faj él jelenleg a földön folytonos vita tárgya. Az 50 millió egy jó átlag, mert a becslések 7 és 100 millió között mozognak. Hogy mennyi halt ki eddig, az meg aztán különösen spekulativ ugyanis nincs meghatározó adat arra, hogy milyen ütemben jelennek meg illetve halnak ki fajok (még abban sincs teljes egyetértés a "természettudósok" között, hogy pontosan mi is a faj - lásd "fajprobléma"). A valaha élt fajok számára vonatkozó becslések 17 millió és 4 millárd között mozognak. Elég tág határok. Az 50 millárd, amit irsz ("50 billió") nem nagyon illik bele az általánosan elfogadott alsó és felső korlátok közé. Komplikálják az ügyet az u.n. Lazarus-taxonok is, azaz kihaltnak vélt fajok újramegjelenése a szinen.

A különböző matematikai modellek szerint:


 egy-egy megjelent faj, nagyon durva általánositás szerint, mintegy 10 millió éven (fajöltő) belül kihalttá válik
 ennek a kipusztulásnak lehet természetes szelekció az oka illetve külső behatás (pl. meteoritbecsapódás okozta tömeges kihalás)
 a földön valaha megjelent fajok csak mintegy egy ezredének utódai élnek ma - ezt Te is irod topicinditódban
 
A fajok keletkezése és kihalása valóban egy mindig jelenlévő folyamat. Akár úgy is gondolhatunk erre, mint ahogy az egyedek esetében is létezik egy természetes születés-fejlődés-leépülés-halál ciklus, úgy a fajok esetében is feltehető hasonló természetes körforgás. Hanem földünk élővilágát a "rendes" szelekción kivül bizonyos rendszerességgel előforduló tömeges kipusztulások is tizedelték. Lehet-e azt mondani, hogy az ilyen kataklizmikus események (kréta időszak vége), amelyek a fajok kb. 35%-át kipusztitották tervezett, "beépitett" események lettek volna, amelyek a nagy születés-fejlődés-leépülés-halál ciklus kiegészitői lennének?


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Október 22)

Seth2 írta:


> A változásról alkotott nézőpontod (sok más tudattal együtt) nem biztos, hogy egyezik az igazi valóság mibenlétével. Egyszerűen csak nem akarsz tudomást venni róla. Te döntöd el, csakis Te egyedül, hogy hogy éled meg a létezést.


Ez ebben a formában egy abszolút helytelenítés ami oda vissza hat.
Ha ezt mondod azzal kijelented hogy bármit látunk bármit hiszünk, bármit érzünk, bármelyik úton haladunk és bármit is teszünk az csak a saját elménk és vágyaink játéka. Csupa illúzió amibe mi csak olyanok vagyunk mint a fáról levert levél amit ide oda dobál a szél.

Ezzel nem csak az lehetséges hogy én gondolom rosszul a dolgot hanem az is hogy te is. Hiszem hogy ez nem igaz.
Ez káosz és őrület ahol minden értékrend a saját valóságát teremti meg. Ez egy olyan világ amiben mások gyötrése és kínzása épp úgy lehet jó mint segíteni vagy biztatni őket.

A mi világunk nem ilyen. Aki ilyennek éli meg az elvesztette a fonalat, a célt ahova indult.


Seth2 írta:


> *Igyekszel megtartani egy konstans, viszonylag állandó fizikai és szubjektív Ént, hogy fenntarts egy viszonylag konstans, viszonylag állandó környezetet. A helyzeted tehát megköveteli, hogy az ilyen változásokról ne végy tudomást. Pedig pontosan azok a változások, amelyekkel nem vagy hajlandó foglalkozni, azok segítenének felismerni a valóság igazi mivoltát, az egyéni szubjektivitást és a fizikai környezetet, amely látszólag körülvesz.A személyiség, még az is, amit ismertek belőle, állandóan változik, és nem is mindig úgy, ahogy elvárjátok tőle - sőt, tulajdonképpen többnyire kiszámíthatatlanul. Csökönyösen
> ragaszkodtok ahhoz, hogy a saját viselkedésetekben fellelhető hasonlóságokra koncentráljatok; ezekre építitek fel az elméletet, amely szerint az Én viselkedésminták alapján működik, holott ezeket a mintákat ti ruháztátok rá. Ezek a minták akadályozzák meg, hogy olyannak lássátok az Ént, amilyen valójában. Következésképp ezt a torz nézőpontot kényszerítitek rá a lélek valóságáról alkotott fogalmaitokra is. A lélekről tehát ugyanazon
> téves fogalmakban gondolkodtok, mint amelyeket a halandó Énnel kapcsolatban is használtok. *


*
*Ezt ebben a formában nem feltétlen tartom igaznak. Sőt talán inkább úgy fogalmaznék hogy teljesen igaz, de én teljesen máshogy is értelmezném.

A változásokkal tisztában lenni nem jelent egyet azonosulni a változásokkal. Ha nem tudsz róluk öntudatlan vagy, azonban ha azonosítod magad velük úgy egyben meg is fosztod magad a konstans értékrendtől amit az élet követ.

Egyszerű példa amit sokat hangoztatok.
Ha a szeretted fejéhez pisztolyt tartanak és azt kérik add át a tárcád cserében az életéért megteszed. Nincs választásod.
A te értelmezésed szerint azonban a változás, a döntés lehetősége végtelen és ebben rejlik az egyén teljes valója.
Ezek szerint megteheted hogy lelöveted a kedvesed egy tárcáért.

Itt pedig egy pici homokszem szorul a fogas kerekek közé:
A teljes döntés szabadság, a teljes szabadság csak az őrülteknek adatik meg akik teljesen szabadok mert nem köti őket semmi, sem a tulajdon érzelmeik sem etika, sem jó vagy rossz.
A totális szabadság. Totális érdektelenség. Totális ego.
Nem érint meg mások sorsa vagy tetteid helyessége, az egyedüli következmények amikkel számolsz azok amik kizárólag rád vannak hatással.


Seth2 írta:


> Pedig még a halandó Én is sokkal csodálatosabb, varázslatosabb, mint ahogyan érzékelitek, és sokkal több képességgel rendelkezik, mint gondolnátok. Egyelőre még a halandó Énnel kapcsolatban sem értitek az érzékelés igazi mivoltát, a lélek érzékelését így aligha érthetitek meg. Mert a lélek mindenekelőtt érzékel és teremt. Ne feledd: most is lélek vagy.
> Fizikai tested is bizonyos formát öltött energiamező. Ha valaki megkérdezi a nevedet, az ajkad kimondja - ám a név nem tartozik a szótagokat kimondó ajkak atomjaihoz és molekuláihoz. A név csak a ti számotokra mond valamit. Nem tudsz a testedben rámutatni az identitásodra. Ha végig tudnál utazni a testeden, nem találnád meg azt a helyet, ahol identitásod lakik, mégis azt mondod: "Ez az én testem" és "Ez az én nevem".
> Ha még te magad sem vagy képes önmagadat a testeden belül megtalálni, akkor hol az identitás, amely a sejteket és a szerveket a sajátjainak tartja? Identitásodnak nyilvánvalóan van valami köze a testedhez, hiszen minden nehézség nélkül meg tudod
> különböztetni a testedet valaki másétól, és könnyen különbséget tudsz tenni önmagad és mondjuk a szék között, amelyen ülsz.
> ...


Erre nem igazán tudok mit mondani.
Azonban ha már a mezők felé toltuk el a tulajdonképpeni mibenvalónkat akkor azzal is tisztában kell lenni hogy mindenki számára lehetséges a ráhangolódás más energia/mágneses mezőkre és ezáltal a velük való egyé válásra.

Megmondom őszintén számomra ez sok ellentmondással jár és nem hiszem hogy azért mert három dimenzióban vagy valami hasonlóban gondolkodnék. Az ének tömörülése disszonancia, egy zaj amiből nem hallatszanak ki az egyes hangok.
Számomra kétséges hogy hogyan lehetne úgy beszélni egyé válásról hogy eközben minden és mindenki megőrzi az eredeti formáját/felépítését. Hol van abban az "egy"?

Legutóbb amikor ehhez hasonló módon érveltem azt mondtad seth hogy túlzottan anyaghoz ragadt a gondolkodás módom. Ugyanakkor itt olyan ellentétek feszülnek amelyek a matéria elhagyásával sem oldódnak meg.

Lehet hogy nincs test, lehet hogy az akarat és a fejlődés/tágulás potenciálja végtelen de minden egyes "mező" egyedi tulajdonságokkal bír. Ha ezeket össze vegyítjük akkor valami olyasmit kapunk mintha a világ összes zenei műfajából egyszerre játszanánk le egy számot.

Mindegy hogy hol de az elméleted valahol az enyémbe torkollik.
Ha ez a sok tudat egyé akar válni akkor azt vagy úgy teszik hogy feladják az ön-ön tulajdonságaikat létrehozva ezáltal egy újat, vagy pedig mindegyikőjüknek az akarata egy irányba kell hogy mutasson és ezért ennek az egy "célnak" a hatása alatt elnyomódnak azok a különbségek amelyek egyébként a különbségeket adja köztük.

Összességében én úgy érzem hogy nem a túlzott materializmus beszél belőlem amikor úgy gondolom hogy "a" nem egyenlő "b"-vel.


----------



## redlion (2009 Október 22)

Seth2 írta:


> Én tökéletesen értem a miérteket, és nem arra sarkallak, hogy "meg se mukkanj" kiss Szintén bocsánatot kérek, ha félreértetted, az én hibám. Nemrég olyan területen tapasztaltam dolgokat, amik azelőtt elkerülték a figyelmemet. Ha tudnád mi folyik bizonyos mentális területeken....!


 Nem tudtam privit küldeni, ezért nyilvánosan megkövetlek, úgy látszik már üldözési mániám (is) van.
"Jerry and Esther Hicks: Új életet kezdhetsz" könyvet keresgélem igéretesnek tartom, ámbár még a Seth könyvvel sem végeztem.


----------



## Herufer (2009 Október 23)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Ez ebben a formában egy abszolút helytelenítés ami oda vissza hat.
> Ha ezt mondod azzal kijelented hogy bármit látunk bármit hiszünk, bármit érzünk, bármelyik úton haladunk és bármit is teszünk az csak a saját elménk és vágyaink játéka. Csupa illúzió amibe mi csak olyanok vagyunk mint a fáról levert levél amit ide oda dobál a szél.
> 
> Ezzel nem csak az lehetséges hogy én gondolom rosszul a dolgot hanem az is hogy te is. Hiszem hogy ez nem igaz.
> Ez káosz és őrület ahol minden értékrend a saját valóságát teremti meg. Ez egy olyan világ amiben mások gyötrése és kínzása épp úgy lehet jó mint segíteni vagy biztatni őket.



Szubjektív idealizmus.....gusztustalan gondolatkör de engem megragadott. Amúgy meglehet, hogy van benne némi igazság. Ha belegondolsz álmodban is tudatodnál vagy de nem tudatosan. Ha pl mint a koalák, naponta kb. 20 órát mozdulatlanul, s az idő nagy részében alvással töltenénk akkor nem logikus h az álom világot hinnénk valóságnak?! Mert ilyen az "én", a csakis "én" aki figyelmét jelenleg ebben a dimenzióban tengeti.
Ha létezik a lélek és ezt valaki alapvetően elfogadja akkor a lélek mint halhatatlan nívó mit keres egy nála alantasabb szinten?! Minek születik le az anyagba és kopik el ha tudja rengeteg fájdalommal és vesződéssel jár?! /Én pl.: emlékszem a születésem pillanatára/ 
Talán mert nem tud szabadulni önmagától ?! És újabb "tört"valóságba taszítja magát, hogy örökkévalóját eltöltse valahol mint pl a Föld?! Mert végül is senki se emléxik mi volt születése előtt. Vagy csak nem akar...


----------



## Herufer (2009 Október 23)

Seth2 igen is jól beszél Aer. a lélek ahogy a védák is írják passzív szemlélődő így konkrét módon nincs befolyással az életedre. A szakadár ego részleges, tört.....nem hallhatatlan mint a lélek ugyebár ezért igyexik ahoz hasonulni. Az emóciókkal és nem a színtiszta érzelmekkel próbálkozik érvényt kifejteni. Ez ahhoz hasonló mintha egy dohos helyre belépsz...egyből megcsapja az orrodat a szag de idővel hozzászokik és normál viszonyszerűen kezeli a szervezeted. Az ego s ilyen. 
Kérdés:
-A test halálával az általunk leélt tudat a lélek "emlékébe épül" vagy manifesztálódik egy új lélekké születve?!-Ha belegondolunk a reinkarnáció során se ugyanaz az ember(ek) voltunk, hanem ugyanolyan eltérő vonásokkal rendelkező személyek mint egy focicsapat. 1 csapat de nem 1 ember. Tehát akkor ki is az ember ha életről-életre váltja az aspektusát?


----------



## jpcika (2009 Október 23)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Bocsánat de ebben nem tudok egyetérteni veled.
> Hogy jön ide az gyerek vállalás? Ezt fejtsd ki légyszíves.



Azt írtad, ha beáll az egyensúly, akkor senki nem akar változni. Erre írtam, hogy ha létezne egyensúly és senki nem akarna változni, akkor senki nem akarna például gyereket. Ha igaz lenne, amit állítasz, akkor ki akarna például felborítani egy egyensúlyban lévő kapcsolatot egy hatalmas változással, mondjuk a gyerekkel?



Aerensiniac írta:


> Ezen felül te valahol el vagy akadva a gondolat menetemben.



Ennek az lehet az oka, hogy a gondolatmeneted körbe-körbe vezet. 



Aerensiniac írta:


> Egyetlen egy élőlény sem változás képtelen, mert ami képtelen változni az képtelen alkalmazkodni is, belepusztulna a legkisebb közeg változásba is.
> Én sem változás képtelenségről beszélek.
> 
> Ugyanakkor az hogy a változás bárminek is az *alap természete *lenne az hibás gondolat. Az emberek és az állatok egyaránt az életösztöneik beteljesítése hajtja.
> Ha talál egy olyan élet teret ami teljesíti minden élet feltételeit miért változtatna vagy menne tovább? Abszolút logikátlan a felvetésed.



Az életösztön beteljesítése (hogy a Te gondolatmenetedben maradjak) az maga az alaptermészet. Önmagadnak mondasz ellent.



Aerensiniac írta:


> Gyakorlatilag azt próbálod alátámasztani hogy az embernek alap természete hogy ha nyer egy milliárdot a lottón akkor azt egy az egybe felteszi rulettre mert bár teljes anyag biztonságot nyújt számára a a pénz, az alap természete a változás.



A pénz önmagában semmit sem nyújt. Önmagában semmi sem nyújt semmit, csak az, amit gondolok a dolgokról. Ha a lottónyeremény ténye nyújtana biztonságot, akkor elég lenne, hogy ott van a számlámon, nem kellene hozzá még az a *változás* is, amit a gondolkodásomban és az életmódomban okoz(hat).



Aerensiniac írta:


> Annyi példával élek amennyit csak szeretnél, mert az amit mondasz ebben a formában logikátlan és öngyilkos viselkedés forma. Mondj egy példát ami úgy érzed hogy alátámasztja a teóriád és elmagyarázom rajta amit mondani próbálok.


Az előbb "bizonyítottad be", hogy az életösztön beteljesítése hajtja az állatokat és az embereket. A beteljesítés: folyamat. A folyamat: változás. Akkor most én vagyok logikátlan, vagy Te tévedtél el a saját gondolatmenetedben?


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Október 23)

Herufer írta:


> Seth2 igen is jól beszél Aer. a lélek ahogy a védák is írják passzív szemlélődő így konkrét módon nincs befolyással az életedre. A szakadár ego részleges, tört.....nem hallhatatlan mint a lélek ugyebár ezért igyexik ahoz hasonulni. Az emóciókkal és nem a színtiszta érzelmekkel próbálkozik érvényt kifejteni. Ez ahhoz hasonló mintha egy dohos helyre belépsz...egyből megcsapja az orrodat a szag de idővel hozzászokik és normál viszonyszerűen kezeli a szervezeted. Az ego s ilyen.


Ez ebben a formában megint csak ellent mond számtalan tanításnak és életszituációnak. A lélek soha semmilyen módon nem lehet passzív szemlélődő ha már egyszer olyan fogalmakat hoztok fel mint a karma vagy a reinkarnáció.

Félreértés ne essék értem a gondolatot.
Tény hogy normális esetben a lélek teljes tudásához nem fér hozzá az ember materiális léte folyamán.

Ugyan akkor már maga a karma arról szól hogy az életünkben elkövetett hibás cselekedeteket újra meg kell élnünk mind addig amíg rá nem jövünk a helyes válaszra.
Ha a lélek teljesen passzív nézelődő lenne akkor ismét csak visszatérnénk a rulett játékhoz merthogy bármi történhetne egy élet alatt. A megvilágosodás kapujában levő lélek átcsapódhat egy kővé épp ahogy a teljesen tapasztalatlan, kaotikus lelkek bevetődhetnének a legmagasabb szintre.

Ez azért nem így megy.
Van egy fokozatosság ahogy az entitás tanul és megtapasztalja a döntései jó és rossz oldalát, az élet vakvágányait és céljait.
Összességében hiába nem fér hozzá az ember a teljes tudásához, az mindig is dominálni fog benne ha máshogy nem hát ösztön szinten.

A lélek soha nem lehet teljesen passzív szemlélő, mert akkor a fejlődése pusztán a véletlen művévé válna.


Herufer írta:


> Kérdés:
> -A test halálával az általunk leélt tudat a lélek "emlékébe épül" vagy manifesztálódik egy új lélekké születve?!-Ha belegondolunk a reinkarnáció során se ugyanaz az ember(ek) voltunk, hanem ugyanolyan eltérő vonásokkal rendelkező személyek mint egy focicsapat. 1 csapat de nem 1 ember. Tehát akkor ki is az ember ha életről-életre váltja az aspektusát?


Nos, először is ez ebben a formában nagyon merev gondolkodás mód.
Elsősorban azért mert úgy gondolom hogy a logikai vonatkoztatás halál után megszűnik és pusztán az érzelmi információ dominál.
Erre példa hogy az aurától kezdve minden biológiai vonatkoztatást az érzelmek befolyásolnak és nem a logika. A logika, a szavak, a gondolatok mint olyan csak a materiális világ leképzése valamivé ami hasonlít az eredendő "nyelvhez" ami közös minden létező entitásban.
Legyen növény, állat, ember, vagy akár egysejtű, ezt az egy nyelvet mindegyik érti mert sejt szinten egy vele. Persze hogy ebben mennyire van nekem igazad és mennyire van neked igazad kérdéses. Ha minden tárgyilagos avagy logikai információ eltűnne akkor az emberek képtelenek lennének felidézni elmúlt életeiket amikre mégis képesek, tehát én sem mondhatom hogy halál után minden tárgyilagos információ elvész.

Ugyanakkor itt is vannak apró összefonódások mint hogy az emberek csak azokat az emlékeket őrzik meg amikhez emocionálisan kötődnek. Amihez nem azt nem. Az egész képnek végső sorban az érzelmek adják az értelmét és a színét.

Másod sorban:
Az aspektus váltás példáját nem egészen értem.
Erről tételesen akkor beszélhetnénk ha a lélek ok-okozati összefüggések nélkül változna meg, hiszen akkor ténylegesen olyan változásról beszélnénk ami idegen az eredeti lélektől avagy entitástól, megkérdőjelezve ezáltal hogy az újonnan kapott lélek kapcsolatban áll-e az eredetivel avagy valami teljesen más lett.

Kétlem hogy ez így működne hiszen minden az életben és azon kívül is a fokozatosságról szól. Okokról és okozatokról. Egyetlen élőlényt sem ismerek ami például szolgálhatna a kaotikusság ilyen mértékére, így úgy gondolom hogy ez helytelen.

Következés képen a lélek változásai követhetőek oda és vissza, amíg pedig ez lehetséges addig egy ugyan azon lélekről beszélünk.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Október 23)

jpcika írta:


> Azt írtad, ha beáll az egyensúly, akkor senki nem akar változni. Erre írtam, hogy ha létezne egyensúly és senki nem akarna változni, akkor senki nem akarna például gyereket. Ha igaz lenne, amit állítasz, akkor ki akarna például felborítani egy egyensúlyban lévő kapcsolatot egy hatalmas változással, mondjuk a gyerekkel?


Már bocsánat de egyre kevésbé értem..
A kapcsolatok lényege a gyerek nemzés.
Még ha kicsavarjuk ezt és átalakítjuk a "lelki társ" fogalmává ahol annyira becsülik egymást a felek hogy nem akarják elrontani ezt egy testi kapcsolattal (na ez mondjuk nem mostanában lesz divat) akkor sem megyünk távolabbra annál a fogalom körnél hogy jó ha van kire támaszkodni. (Magyarán csökkenteni a kiszolgáltatottságot, megerősítést nyerni abban hogy jók vagyunk ahogy vagyunk. Ergo pontosan ellenkezően hat a gyerek nemzés fogalma mint te azt írod. Épp a viharos változásoknak szab határt és ad egy szolid alapot az életedben)

Persze az ember szereti a szüleit is ilyen módon hiszen megvédik őt a valóságtól a kétségektől, mindentől ami igazán romboló hatású lenne a személyiségükre.
Itt is vissza köszön hogy a személyiség nem akar változni.
Gondolj csak bele hogy szinte az összes vallás ünnepli a halált.
A szeretteink egy jobb helyre kerülnek, messze az árnyékvilágtól.

Mi mégis sírunk.
Mégis veszteségként éljük meg ezt.
Kit siratunk?
Azokat akik megbékéltek?
Akik már egy jobb helyre kerültek?

A temetők nem a halottaknak vannak.
A temetők az élőknek vannak, hogy segítsék elviselni a változást ami azzal járt hogy valaki eltűnt az életünkből. Valaki akire mindig számíthattunk. Valaki aki mindig megértett minket és mindig támaszkodhattunk.

Azt kérdezed miért borítaná fel ezt az egyensúlyt egy ember azáltal hogy egy gyerek "csinál" magának? Gondolj csak bele hogy a gyerek "csinálás" mely fázisát éli meg a rendszer felborulásaként?
A szerelmet?
A sexet?
Azt hogy van kire támaszkodni és van kinek támaszt nyújtani?

Ez a példa kör az egyik legérdekesebbek egyike. Próbáld meg eldönteni hogy a lelked, az érzékeid vagy csupán a hormonjaid járatják veled az eszed amikor úgy érzed hogy ez az amit egész életedben akartál.



jpcika írta:


> Ennek az lehet az oka, hogy a gondolatmeneted körbe-körbe vezet.


Van belőle kiút. Gondolom a kihívás a megtalálása.



jpcika írta:


> Az életösztön beteljesítése (hogy a Te gondolatmenetedben maradjak) az maga az alaptermészet. Önmagadnak mondasz ellent.


Két külön dolog barátom. Kevered a materiális fogalmakat a szellemiekkel.



jpcika írta:


> A pénz önmagában semmit sem nyújt. Önmagában semmi sem nyújt semmit, csak az, amit gondolok a dolgokról. Ha a lottónyeremény ténye nyújtana biztonságot, akkor elég lenne, hogy ott van a számlámon, nem kellene hozzá még az a *változás* is, amit a gondolkodásomban és az életmódomban okoz(hat).


okoz*(hat)*
Ez a bizonyos "-hat" a lehetőség avagy a döntés szabadságának a fogalma.
Sok embernek ez már bőven elég és soha nem fog változtatni, mi több ha változtat akkor sem fog soha annyit változtatni hogy ellentmondjon önmagának, mert akkor a változás átmenne önpusztításba.

Persze ezt a kérdést is tovább lehet fonni "a hatalom megront" című fejezetté.


jpcika írta:


> Az előbb "bizonyítottad be", hogy az életösztön beteljesítése hajtja az állatokat és az embereket. A beteljesítés: folyamat. A folyamat: változás. Akkor most én vagyok logikátlan, vagy Te tévedtél el a saját gondolatmenetedben?


A folyamat korlátok között zajlik és fokozatos. Amit te kihagysz az írásaidból az pontosan ez.
A változás és a beteljesítés között a döntés a különbség.
A változásra kényszerítve vagy, a beteljesedés az életed velejárója.
Az egyiket ellenzi az ember természete a másikkal kéz a kézben jár.

Az az igazság hogy gyakorlatilag egy és ugyan azon dologról beszélünk mind a ketten, csak a szavak jelentésein csúszunk el minduntalan.
Kénytelen voltam ezen írásodból leszűrni hogy minden kritikád apró félreértésekből származik amelyek tudatában teljesen jogos is amit írsz.
Sajnálatos módon úgy tűnik hogy maga a társalgás formája a legnagyobb gát egymás megértésében.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Október 23)

FagyisSzent írta:


> Köszi az izgalmas topicot! Még messze vagyok attól, hogy mindent elolvastam volna ezeken az oldalakon, de igyekszem.
> 
> Csak egy apró korrekció ennél a pontnál. Iam Malcolm alakja fiktiv, igy ő feltétlenül nem a kihaláselmélet proponense. A könyvbeli Ian Malcolm (Michael Crichton: Jurassic Park) alakjához, elméleteihez a hátteret egy Heinz Pagels (mellesleg Elaine Pagelsnek, egyik általam nagyon kedvelt vallástörténésznek a férje volt) nevű amerikai fizikus irásaiból meritette Crichton.
> 
> ...


Bocsánatot kérek Fagyi, nem felejtettem el hogy itt vagy csak eléggé megerőltető ennyire mély témákat figyelemmel követni.

Köszönöm a felvilágosítást Heinz Pagelsről és a pontosításokat a számokat illetően, mint mondtam a témában csak nagyon kevés igazi forrást találni így én is csak a blogban találtakra hagyatkoztam.

A kérdésed érdekes azonban ez előre vetíti a kérdést hogy mi a ciklus pontos célja és ki alkotta? Avagy lehetséges-e hogy ennyire véletlennek tűnő események mint egy meteorit röppályájának keresztezése is előre le vannak-e vázolva ebben az önműködő rendszerben.

Gyakorlatilag ez a kérdés már-már a rendszer öntudatosságát sejteti.


----------



## ionon (2009 Október 23)

Seth2 írta:


> A Biblia:
> 
> "Kérjetek és adatik néktek; keressetek és találtok; zörgessetek és megnyittatik néktek.
> Mert a ki kér, mind kap; és a ki keres, talál; és a zörgetőnek megnyittatik.
> ...


Igen a saját dogmáid mindig elsődlegesek a célodban mint megértést kínálsz nekünk. De helyesek célravezetők teljessé válsz tőlük de ki is zársz mást a beszédből mert toporgásra ítéled magadat. Nyitott itt mindenki mindenre és mégsem haladsz? Merd a saját gondolataidat időnként adni.


----------



## rohini (2009 Október 23)

Szeretettel ajanlom a Termeszet IQja cimu konyvet Tasi Istvantol, amerikaban a harom legjobb tudomanyos kiadvany koze kerult iden, gyonyoru, mulatsagos es tanulsagos.


----------



## jpcika (2009 Október 23)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Már bocsánat de egyre kevésbé értem..
> *A kapcsolatok lényege a gyerek nemzés.*
> Még ha kicsavarjuk ezt és átalakítjuk a "lelki társ" fogalmává ahol annyira becsülik egymást a felek hogy nem akarják elrontani ezt egy testi kapcsolattal (na ez mondjuk nem mostanában lesz divat) akkor sem megyünk távolabbra annál a fogalom körnél hogy jó ha van kire támaszkodni. (Magyarán csökkenteni a kiszolgáltatottságot, megerősítést nyerni abban hogy jók vagyunk ahogy vagyunk. Ergo pontosan ellenkezően hat a gyerek nemzés fogalma mint te azt írod. Épp *a viharos változásoknak szab határt* és ad egy szolid alapot az életedben)



Szerintem a kapcsolatok lényege nem a gyereknemzés. Ha ennyi lenne, akkor teljesen mindegy lenne, hogy kitől lesz az embernek gyereke.
A "lelki társ" fogalma és a testi kapcsolat sem zárja ki egymást, sőt...
És persze, hogy jó, ha van kire támaszkodni. De aki ezt kizárólag kívül, valaki másban keresi, az nem is fogja megtalálni.
És a gyereknemzés sokmindenre jó lehet, de hogy "szolid alapnak" nem alkalmas, az biztos. Egy gyerek születése és az utána következő történések - az maga a "viharos változás", amiről azt írod, hogy ezzel tartható kordában. És ezt nem csak a teóriák szintjén gondolom: fölneveltem három gyereket.



Aerensiniac írta:


> Persze az ember szereti a szüleit is ilyen módon hiszen megvédik őt a valóságtól a kétségektől, mindentől ami igazán romboló hatású lenne a személyiségükre.
> Itt is vissza köszön hogy a személyiség nem akar változni.



A szülők nem védenek meg semmitől. Amit tesznek, az az, hogy megpróbálnak a saját valóságukra megtanítani. Ha "szerencséd van", akkor ez a valóság megfelel neked. Ha nem, akkor felnőttként saját magad állsz neki az útkeresésnek. Melyikre tudsz több példát?




Aerensiniac írta:


> Gondolj csak bele hogy szinte az összes vallás ünnepli a halált.
> A szeretteink egy jobb helyre kerülnek, messze az árnyékvilágtól.
> 
> Mi mégis sírunk.
> ...



Ebben igazad van, a temetés és a temetők az élőkről szólnak. Vajon mennyire mély a hite annak a "hívőnek", aki vallása tanításai ellenére siratja önmagát abban, aki meghalt?



Aerensiniac írta:


> Azt kérdezed miért borítaná fel ezt az egyensúlyt egy ember azáltal hogy egy gyerek "csinál" magának? Gondolj csak bele hogy a gyerek "csinálás" mely fázisát éli meg a rendszer felborulásaként?
> A szerelmet?
> A sexet?
> Azt hogy van kire támaszkodni és van kinek támaszt nyújtani?
> ...



Nem válaszoltál a kérdésemre. 
És a "gyerekvállalás" (jaj, de rossz ez a kifejezés! csak kevesen tudják, hogy mibe is kezdenek, amikor gyereket akarnak) nem a szerelem és a szex - hanem minden más, ami utána jön. A felelősség, amit számon kérnek rajtad, vagy te saját magadon; a gyerek személyisége, amihez vajmi kevés közöd van; azok a dolgok, amiket ugyan eszed ágában se volt "akarni", a gyerekeden keresztül mégis közöd lesz hozzá... És azt se felejtsük el, hogy mennyire mást jelent az a fogalom a férfiak és a nők esetében (és most nem terhességre gondolok).
Azt hiszem, az emberek legtöbbje félelemből akar gyereket. És pont azok az indokaik, amiket felsoroltál: a gondoskodás, a lélek, a hormonok...




Aerensiniac írta:


> Két külön dolog barátom. Kevered a materiális fogalmakat a szellemiekkel.



Nem én keverem, hanem Te nem akarod tudni, hogy ez a kettő nem különbözik. Csak a perspektíva más.




Aerensiniac írta:


> A folyamat korlátok között zajlik és fokozatos. Amit te kihagysz az írásaidból az pontosan ez.
> A változás és a beteljesítés között a döntés a különbség.
> A változásra kényszerítve vagy, a beteljesedés az életed velejárója.
> Az egyiket ellenzi az ember természete a másikkal kéz a kézben jár.



Az, hogy *általában *fokozatosan zajlik, nem jelenti azt, hogy ez az egyetlen módja. A változás mindig azonnal történik, ha úgy tetszik, bináris alapon. Vagy _valamit _teszel/gondolsz, vagy _valami mást. _Itt legfeljebb a változás mértéke a különböző - ez pedig az ego-n múlik. A Te tapasztalatod a folyamatosságról szól, az enyém másról. 



Aerensiniac írta:


> Az az igazság hogy gyakorlatilag egy és ugyan azon dologról beszélünk mind a ketten, csak a szavak jelentésein csúszunk el minduntalan.
> Kénytelen voltam ezen írásodból leszűrni hogy minden kritikád apró félreértésekből származik amelyek tudatában teljesen jogos is amit írsz.
> Sajnálatos módon úgy tűnik hogy maga a társalgás formája a legnagyobb gát egymás megértésében.



Amit írok, az nem kritika, csak beszélgetek veled. És valóban máshonnan nézzük a dolgokat. Sokat tudsz a társadalomról, az emberekről, sokmindenben igazad is van - még sincs igazad. 
Arról, hogy hogyan használom a fogalmakat, egy másik topicban már írtam. Akkor arra kértelek, hogy legalább játékból egyszer próbáld ki a "miért nem?" alapállás helyett azt, hogy "miért ne?". Hátha akkor Te is értenél engem, nem csak én téged. Mit veszíthetsz?


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Október 23)

jpcika írta:


> Szerintem a kapcsolatok lényege nem a gyereknemzés. Ha ennyi lenne, akkor teljesen mindegy lenne, hogy kitől lesz az embernek gyereke.
> A "lelki társ" fogalma és a testi kapcsolat sem zárja ki egymást, sőt...
> És persze, hogy jó, ha van kire támaszkodni. De aki ezt kizárólag kívül, valaki másban keresi, az nem is fogja megtalálni.
> És a gyereknemzés sokmindenre jó lehet, de hogy "szolid alapnak" nem alkalmas, az biztos. Egy gyerek születése és az utána következő történések - az maga a "viharos változás", amiről azt írod, hogy ezzel tartható kordában. És ezt nem csak a teóriák szintjén gondolom: fölneveltem három gyereket.


Tehát te nem a saját házadba mész haza minden nap ahol a saját családod többek között a saját gyerekeid fogadnak?
Tehát nem fix pont ez az életedben ami éppen hogy nem változik?
Most ne forgasd ki a szavaim, nem arra gondolok hogy az egész utca és annak minden lakója időben és térben be van fagyasztva.

Nem tudom pontosan hogyan kellene hogy rávezesselek arra hogy hiába van kitéve minden konstans változásnak az életedben mégis vannak dolgok amiket fix pont ként élsz meg.


jpcika írta:


> A szülők nem védenek meg semmitől. Amit tesznek, az az, hogy megpróbálnak a saját valóságukra megtanítani. Ha "szerencséd van", akkor ez a valóság megfelel neked. Ha nem, akkor felnőttként saját magad állsz neki az útkeresésnek. Melyikre tudsz több példát?


A gyerek aki úgy jön a világra hogy arról semmi fogalma szinte az egész értékrendjét a szülőktől veszi át és csak később, fokozatosan teszi hozzá a maga tapasztalatait.

Tehát nem fix pont a szülők az életedben? Nem számíthatsz rájuk?
Van aki nem, de ez a kapcsolat példa értékű. Az ember élete során mindig kialakít ilyen fix pontokat amire alapozhatja a személyiségét.


jpcika írta:


> Nem válaszoltál a kérdésemre.
> És a "gyerekvállalás" (jaj, de rossz ez a kifejezés! csak kevesen tudják, hogy mibe is kezdenek, amikor gyereket akarnak) nem a szerelem és a szex - hanem minden más, ami utána jön. A felelősség, amit számon kérnek rajtad, vagy te saját magadon; a gyerek személyisége, amihez vajmi kevés közöd van; azok a dolgok, amiket ugyan eszed ágában se volt "akarni", a gyerekeden keresztül mégis közöd lesz hozzá... És azt se felejtsük el, hogy mennyire mást jelent az a fogalom a férfiak és a nők esetében (és most nem terhességre gondolok).
> Azt hiszem, az emberek legtöbbje félelemből akar gyereket. És pont azok az indokaik, amiket felsoroltál: a gondoskodás, a lélek, a hormonok...


Az első három bekezdés egészben megválaszolja a kérdésed.
Különbséget lehet tenni a saját döntéseidből születő változásnak és annak amire külsőleg vagy rákényszerülve.



jpcika írta:


> Az, hogy *általában *fokozatosan zajlik, nem jelenti azt, hogy ez az egyetlen módja. A változás mindig azonnal történik, ha úgy tetszik, bináris alapon. Vagy _valamit _teszel/gondolsz, vagy _valami mást. _Itt legfeljebb a változás mértéke a különböző - ez pedig az ego-n múlik. A Te tapasztalatod a folyamatosságról szól, az enyém másról.


A változás sosem történik azonnal, vagy úgy érzed hogy nem töltesz életeket tanulással itt? Kezd túl elvonttá válni a dolog.

A nem fokozatos leckéket amiket az élet ráerőltet az emberre jobb esetben valahogy befogadja rosszabb esetben összetöri az ugrás mértékétől függően. Az egyik tanulságos a másik traumatikus. Szintén különbség.


jpcika írta:


> Amit írok, az nem kritika, csak beszélgetek veled. És valóban máshonnan nézzük a dolgokat. Sokat tudsz a társadalomról, az emberekről, sokmindenben igazad is van - még sincs igazad.
> Arról, hogy hogyan használom a fogalmakat, egy másik topicban már írtam. Akkor arra kértelek, hogy legalább játékból egyszer próbáld ki a "miért nem?" alapállás helyett azt, hogy "miért ne?". Hátha akkor Te is értenél engem, nem csak én téged. Mit veszíthetsz?


A probléma az hogy értelek és a nézőpontunk ugyan az a kérdésről de én a folyamatot vizsgálom és nem a kezdő és végpontot mint azt sokan teszik.

Nem hiszem hogy én volnék az aki nem érti a szavaidat. Többek között azért mert mint mondtam a kép egészét nézve egyetértek veled. Sőt. Azt kell hogy mondjam a kiragadott példáid mind mind életszerűek és valósak azonban a spektrum csak egy részét ölelik fel, mondhatni az érme egyik oldalát.

Az előadás módom tökéletlen és nehezen tudok megmagyarázni dolgokat főleg ilyen és ennyire komplex témában. Én pusztán ennek tudom be hogy nem érted amit mondani próbálok.


----------



## Seth2 (2009 Október 23)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Ez ebben a formában egy abszolút helytelenítés ami oda vissza hat.



Miért is kellene Neked minden más lehetőséget negatívumként értelmezni?



Aerensiniac írta:


> Ha ezt mondod azzal kijelented hogy bármit látunk bármit hiszünk, bármit érzünk, bármelyik úton haladunk és bármit is teszünk az csak a saját elménk és vágyaink játéka.



Figyelmünk fókuszát azért irányítjuk(-ják ) erre a valóságsíkra, hogy vágyainkat anyagi formába öntsük. Ez egy nagyon jó gyakorlóterep. 



Aerensiniac írta:


> Csupa illúzió amibe mi csak olyanok vagyunk mint a fáról levert levél amit ide oda dobál a szél.



Ne keseregj már mindig.Legalább egyszer eljátszhatnál a gondolattal, hogy Te vagy a szél. 



Aerensiniac írta:


> Ezzel nem csak az lehetséges hogy én gondolom rosszul a dolgot hanem az is hogy te is. Hiszem hogy ez nem igaz.
> *Ez káosz és őrület *ahol minden értékrend a saját valóságát teremti meg. *Ez egy olyan világ amiben mások gyötrése és kínzása* épp úgy lehet jó mint segíteni vagy biztatni őket.
> 
> A mi világunk nem ilyen. Aki ilyennek éli meg az elvesztette a fonalat, a célt ahova indult.



Figyeld csak meg a kiemelt gondolataidat. Megkérdezted már magadtól, miért mindig ezek kötnek le?

"Tudod, sokan azt gondolják magukról, hogy áldozatok, és gyakran mutogatnak a múlt eseményeire. Lehet, hogy bántalmazták őket a szüleik, nem működő családban nőttek fel. Ehhez hozzátenném, hogy a pszichológusok többsége azt vallja, hogy a családok majd 85 %-a nem jól működik. Most aztán váratlanul a te eseted nem is olyan egyedi....

Így vagy úgy mindenkinek hasonló a története. Ezért aztán azt kell mondjam: "és akkor mi van?" És az igazi "mi van" arról szól, hogy mi van, amit most megteszel az életedben, most mit választasz? Mert vagy tovább koncentrálsz erre, vagy koncentrálhatsz arra is, hogy mit akarsz.

Amikor az emberek arra koncentrálnak, amit akarnak, akkor, amit nem akarnak, az eltávolodik tőlük. Az egyik oldal kitágul, a másik oldal elsorvad. Azt szeretnénk, hogy egy olyan helyre jussál, ahol elkezdhetsz szabadon gondolkodni, ahol célirányosan irányítod a gondolataidat ahol saját életed teremtője vagy, mert saját gondolataid irányítója vagy." Abraham dogmái.

Én valahogy ezekhez a *dogmákhoz* ragaszkodok. 




Aerensiniac írta:


> Ezt ebben a formában nem feltétlen tartom igaznak. Sőt talán inkább úgy fogalmaznék hogy teljesen igaz, de *én teljesen máshogy is értelmezném*.
> 
> A változásokkal tisztában lenni nem jelent egyet azonosulni a változásokkal. Ha nem tudsz róluk öntudatlan vagy, azonban ha azonosítod magad velük úgy egyben meg is fosztod magad a konstans értékrendtől amit az élet követ.



Ha másként értelmezed, és jó érzés, akkor csináld. Ha mégsem érzed jól magad, akkor azt mondom, szeretsz szenvedni. Te hozod létre a saját megtapasztalásaidat.



Aerensiniac írta:


> Egyszerű példa amit sokat hangoztatok.
> Ha a szeretted fejéhez pisztolyt tartanak és azt kérik add át a tárcád cserében az életéért megteszed. Nincs választásod.
> A te értelmezésed szerint azonban a változás, a döntés lehetősége végtelen és ebben rejlik az egyén teljes valója.
> Ezek szerint megteheted hogy lelöveted a kedvesed egy tárcáért.



Amiről most beszélsz az egy okozat, amit egy ok előzött meg a csoportos teremtésben. Mindig van választási lehetőség. Ha már egyszer belesodortad magad, tanulj belőle. Én tanultam... 



Aerensiniac írta:


> Itt pedig egy pici homokszem szorul a fogas kerekek közé:
> A teljes döntés szabadság, a teljes szabadság csak az őrülteknek adatik meg akik teljesen szabadok mert nem köti őket semmi, sem a tulajdon érzelmeik sem etika, sem jó vagy rossz.
> A totális szabadság. Totális érdektelenség. Totális ego.
> Nem érint meg mások sorsa vagy tetteid helyessége, az egyedüli következmények amikkel számolsz azok amik kizárólag rád vannak hatással.



Akkor mi mindannyian őrültek vagyunk. A negatív jellemzőket Te magad is tapasztalod sok emberben.



Aerensiniac írta:


> Erre nem igazán tudok mit mondani.
> Azonban ha már a mezők felé toltuk el a tulajdonképpeni mibenvalónkat akkor azzal is tisztában kell lenni hogy mindenki számára lehetséges a ráhangolódás más energia/mágneses mezőkre és ezáltal a velük való egyé válásra.
> 
> Megmondom őszintén számomra ez sok ellentmondással jár és nem hiszem hogy azért mert három dimenzióban vagy valami hasonlóban gondolkodnék. Az ének tömörülése disszonancia, egy zaj amiből nem hallatszanak ki az egyes hangok.
> Számomra kétséges hogy hogyan lehetne úgy beszélni egyé válásról hogy eközben minden és mindenki megőrzi az eredeti formáját/felépítését. Hol van abban az "egy"?



Az kelti benned a félelmet, amit most a fizikai síkon tapasztalsz az emberektől. A fenének sem lenne kedve összezárva lenni egy-két figurával...ebből a nézőpontból.



Aerensiniac írta:


> Legutóbb amikor ehhez hasonló módon érveltem azt mondtad seth hogy túlzottan anyaghoz ragadt a gondolkodás módom. Ugyanakkor itt olyan ellentétek feszülnek amelyek a matéria elhagyásával sem oldódnak meg.
> 
> Lehet hogy nincs test, lehet hogy az akarat és a fejlődés/tágulás potenciálja végtelen de minden egyes "mező" egyedi tulajdonságokkal bír. Ha ezeket össze vegyítjük akkor valami olyasmit kapunk mintha a világ összes zenei műfajából egyszerre játszanánk le egy számot.
> 
> ...



Nyugodt lehetsz nem fog köddé válni az identitásod. Sőt, miket beszélek, már meg is történt. Még mindig az alapok miatt vannak kétségeid. Idő nincs. Az idő illúziója úgy keletkezik, hogy a pszichikai impulzusok idegvégződéshez "érkezése" között "kihagyások" vannak.
Bármennyire is hihetetlennek tűnik, a linearitás illúzió, de ha mégis ebből az irányból közelítjük meg : igen, minden egy irányba halad.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Október 23)

Bocsáss meg seth de abban nem vagyok érdekelt hogy azt tárgyaljuk ki hogy én most pesszimistának vagy realistának számítok. Ha "Te vagy a szél" alapú rózsaszín szemüveges konverzációt szeretnél akkor attól tartok hogy arra nem én vagyok a megfelelő személy.

Mindennek megvan a helye. Az optimizmusnak és a realizmusnak egyaránt.
Az én családomban a legszemetebb egyének örök vallása volt az optimizmus az a "*aszok mindenre és mindenkire" alapú gondolkodás mód ami kétségkívül az összes közül a legkényelmesebb is.

Hiszem hogy a dolgok lezárása mindenképpen pozitív dolog. A negatív dolgok csak azt jelzik hogy még nem érkeztünk meg, ugyanakkor nem fogom azt képzelni hogy én vagyok a szél.
A emberiség folyton folyvást ezt képzeli magáról és több kárt tett a bolygónkban, több szenvedést okozott saját magának és a körülötte élő lényeknek mint bármi más ezen a bolygón.

Továbbá leköteleznél ha nem próbálnád rám erőltetni a "félelem" sablont, mert bőven elég xart láttam az életemben már ahhoz hogy a halál legyen az utolsó dolog amit féljek.


----------



## redlion (2009 Október 23)

Aerensiniac írta:


> ...A emberiség .... több kárt tett a bolygónkban, több szenvedést okozott saját magának és a körülötte élő lényeknek mint bármi más ezen a bolygón.


Most offolok, de épp ezt akartam mondani hogy Fagyis kihagyta a felsorolásban a természetes szelekció, vagy meteoritbecsapódás okozta tömeges kihalás mellöl az emberi áldásos tevékenységet, miáltal teljesen megbomlott egy természetes születés-fejlődés-leépülés-halál ciklus.
Az Abraham entitáscsoport erröl mit ír? Szerintem a teremtés "energiamezöjét" ez módosithatja valamely negativ irányban.



Seth2 írta:


> Nyugodt lehetsz nem fog köddé válni az identitásod. Sőt, miket beszélek, már meg is történt. Még mindig az alapok miatt vannak kétségeid. Idő nincs. Az idő illúziója úgy keletkezik, hogy a pszichikai impulzusok idegvégződéshez "érkezése" között "kihagyások" vannak.
> Bármennyire is hihetetlennek tűnik, a linearitás illúzió, de ha mégis ebből az irányból közelítjük meg : igen, minden egy irányba halad.


 
Ez érdekes. A buddhizmusban is valami ehhez hasonló 'időmátrix'-szerüségröl van szó, nem a létezés lineáris módjáról . Kedves Seth kifejtenéd bövebben?


----------



## FagyisSzent (2009 Október 24)

Seth2 írta:


> ...Idő nincs. Az idő illúziója úgy keletkezik, hogy a pszichikai impulzusok idegvégződéshez "érkezése" között "kihagyások" vannak.
> Bármennyire is hihetetlennek tűnik, a linearitás illúzió, de ha mégis ebből az irányból közelítjük meg : igen, minden egy irányba halad.


Bocs egy kicsit nehezen fogom fel ezt itt. Mit kell "kihagyások" alatt érteni, ha nincs idő?


----------



## siriusB (2009 Október 24)

FagyisSzent írta:


> Bocs egy kicsit nehezen fogom fel ezt itt. Mit kell "kihagyások" alatt érteni, ha nincs idő?



Valószínűleg ezt csak akkor tudnánk megérteni, ha képesek lennénk kikapcsolni a bal agyféltekénket vagy egónkat (Tolle). Néha néha pillanatokra sikerül nekem, akkor kapisgálom is , de akkor megint megszólal az a piszok egó és racionálisabb gondolkodásra késztet. Akkor aztán megint nem értem. Valahol ott kell keresni a rejtély kulcsát, hogy a "volt", vagy "lesz" - nincs. A "most" az van. 

A halálközeli élmények között is gyakori motívum az, hogy az idő teljesen megszűnt létezni és minden szinte ugyanazon az idősíkon történt.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Október 24)

siriusB írta:


> Valószínűleg ezt csak akkor tudnánk megérteni, ha képesek lennénk kikapcsolni a bal agyféltekénket vagy egónkat (Tolle). Néha néha pillanatokra sikerül nekem, akkor kapisgálom is , de akkor megint megszólal az a piszok egó és racionálisabb gondolkodásra késztet. Akkor aztán megint nem értem. Valahol ott kell keresni a rejtély kulcsát, hogy a "volt", vagy "lesz" - nincs. A "most" az van.
> 
> A halálközeli élmények között is gyakori motívum az, hogy az idő teljesen megszűnt létezni és minden szinte ugyanazon az idősíkon történt.


Csak teoretikusan, de... ez nem a szemlélőtől függ?
Itt van idő ott nincs. Az egyetlen ami változik a szemlélő, szóval megkockáztatnám hogy nem a kanalat hajlítjuk hanem mi hajlunk.

Így viszont nem feltétlen értelmes az a kijelentés hogy nincs olyan hogy idő.


----------



## Seth2 (2009 Október 24)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Bocsáss meg seth de abban nem vagyok érdekelt hogy azt tárgyaljuk ki hogy én most pesszimistának vagy realistának számítok. Ha "Te vagy a szél" alapú rózsaszín szemüveges konverzációt szeretnél akkor attól tartok hogy arra nem én vagyok a megfelelő személy.



Arra hívtam fel a figyelmedet, hogy többek vagyunk annál, hogy a "szél fújjon ide-oda".



Aerensiniac írta:


> Mindennek megvan a helye. Az optimizmusnak és a realizmusnak egyaránt.
> Az én családomban a legszemetebb egyének örök vallása volt az optimizmus az a "*aszok mindenre és mindenkire" alapú gondolkodás mód ami kétségkívül az összes közül a legkényelmesebb is.



Ha ezt a szemléletet azonosítod azzal, amiről én beszélek, akkor tényleg semmit nem értettél meg a mondanivalómból.



Aerensiniac írta:


> Hiszem hogy a dolgok lezárása mindenképpen pozitív dolog. A negatív dolgok csak azt jelzik hogy még nem érkeztünk meg, ugyanakkor nem fogom azt képzelni hogy én vagyok a szél.
> A emberiség folyton folyvást ezt képzeli magáról és több kárt tett a bolygónkban, több szenvedést okozott saját magának és a körülötte élő lényeknek mint bármi más ezen a bolygón.



Én a figyelmem fókuszát továbbra sem erre fordítom, mert azzal éppen ezt erősíteném. 



Aerensiniac írta:


> Továbbá leköteleznél ha nem próbálnád rám erőltetni a "félelem" sablont, mert bőven elég xart láttam az életemben már ahhoz hogy a halál legyen az utolsó dolog amit féljek.



Kérted, hogy fogalmazzam meg, mi az ego. Ezzel a hozzászólásoddal most megtetted helyettem.

Emlékszel az első párbeszédünkre?



Aerensiniac írta:


> Elkeserítő mekkora egyetértés van mindenben ezen a fórumon
> Még a kritikus topikban sincs semmi összetűzés.
> Érdekes egy hely az biztos.





w1965 írta:


> Szia.
> 
> Az érdemi hozzászólásnak feltétlenül csak a vita lehet az alapja?
> Én nem is igazán tudom,csak úgy kérdem....





Aerensiniac írta:


> Mindenki a legszignifikánsabb tapasztalatához/tapasztalataihoz hasonlít. Abban az esetben azonban amikor egy lélektani témákkal foglalkozó topicban teljes az egyetértés azt a következtetést vonhatja le az ember, hogy a tagok többsége osztozik a tapasztalatok intenzitásán, ám még kirívóbb esetben is képesek egymás véleményét elfogadni, respektálni.
> 
> Így a kérdést talán így válaszolnám meg: *Aki tudja annak nem kell magyarázni, aki pedig még soha nem tapasztalta annak teljesen felesleges.*



Nagyon érdekelt volna, és válaszokat szerettem volna kapni a topic témájával kapcsolatban. Egy beszélgetést vitára alapozni csak veszekedéshez és személyeskedéshez vezethet, lásd a lezárt topicokat.
Én a fejlődést és a tágulást nem ilyen alapokra helyezem, ezért a továbbiakban nem is kívánok részt venni benne. A gondolkodásmódom továbbra sem a tagadás, hanem: *bármi lehetséges.*


----------



## Seth2 (2009 Október 24)

redlion írta:


> Ez érdekes. A buddhizmusban is valami ehhez hasonló 'időmátrix'-szerüségröl van szó, nem a létezés lineáris módjáról . Kedves Seth kifejtenéd bövebben?



Egyszerű szavakkal:
1.Az idő illúzió
2.A fizikai távolság illúzió.
3.A reinkarnáció a tévhitekkel ellentétben nem életetek lineáris egymásutániságából áll, hanem minden létezési sík egyszerre van.Figyelmed fókuszát most erre a fizikai síkra irányítod, ebbe merülsz bele.
4.A kihalt fajok elmélete illúzió, egyszerűen kiesik az érzékelésünk sugarából.
5 Az önpusztítás egy jelenleg is létező valóságsík a végtelen lehetségességek rendszerében, ami elkerülhető pozitív együttgondolkodással. 
6. A tudat teremti az anyagot, és mindenki saját maga irányítja az életét, nem pedig valami "külső" erő szeszélyének van kitéve.

A valóság igazi arculatához a buddhizmus áll a legközelebb.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Október 24)

Kedves Seth, amit mondani próbáltam már előzőleg is az az hogy az a típusu felfogás hogy: "A gondolkodásmódom továbbra sem a tagadás, hanem: *bármi lehetséges."
*Egy olyan dolog amivel semmit nem lehet kezdeni.
Nem hogy vitatkozni nem lehet róla de beszélgetni sem mert épp annyira lehetséges hogy neked van igazad mint nekem, vagy a bolygón élő 6 milliárd ember közül bármelyiknek.

Végeredményben igaz, de aki ezt gondolja az számára az egyetlen nyitott út minden beszélgetésben a sejtelmes hallgatás, hiszen épp annyira nem emelhet szót mások véleménye ellen mint amennyire nem támaszthatja alá sajátját, hisz *bármi lehetséges*.

Igazat adok neked.
Számomra az amiről te beszélsz, a valóság megteremtése pusztán egy töredéke az egész képnek. Egy lépés azon belül ami túl mutat a saját magunk által definiált világon, realitáson, megteremtett valóságokon.
Minden egy irányba fejlődik.
Amennyiben nem tudod hogy mit értek ezen a látszólagos egy irányúságon, úgy nem értesz egyetlen egy szót sem abból amit írtam.

Ettől függetlenül semmi bajom a szempontoddal, csak mint mondtam, semmit sem lehet vele kezdeni, mert az maga a semmi. Az igen és a nem között elhelyezkedő 0.


----------



## siriusB (2009 Október 24)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Csak teoretikusan, de... ez nem a szemlélőtől függ?
> Itt van idő ott nincs. Az egyetlen ami változik a szemlélő, szóval megkockáztatnám hogy nem a kanalat hajlítjuk hanem mi hajlunk.
> 
> Így viszont nem feltétlen értelmes az a kijelentés hogy nincs olyan hogy idő.



 Lehet, hogy van, csak relatív?


----------



## FagyisSzent (2009 Október 24)

siriusB írta:


> Valószínűleg ezt csak akkor tudnánk megérteni, ha képesek lennénk kikapcsolni a bal agyféltekénket vagy egónkat (Tolle). Néha néha pillanatokra sikerül nekem, akkor kapisgálom is , de akkor megint megszólal az a piszok egó és racionálisabb gondolkodásra késztet. Akkor aztán megint nem értem. Valahol ott kell keresni a rejtély kulcsát, hogy a "volt", vagy "lesz" - nincs. A "most" az van.
> 
> A halálközeli élmények között is gyakori motívum az, hogy az idő teljesen megszűnt létezni és minden szinte ugyanazon az idősíkon történt.


Őszintén örülök, hogy úgy véled, időnként sikerül kikapcsolnod logikus gondolkodásodat, és ez által tágabb rálátást és megértést lelsz! Én nem gondolom, hogy az rációt annyira ki kellene kapcsolni. Komoly funkciója van, még ha esetleg kultúránkban túlhangsúlyozott is szerepe az intuícióval szemben. Olvasatomban Tolle is inkább arra akar figyelmeztetni, hogy ha a rációnak túl sok teret engedünk, a valóság megismerhetőségét korlátozzuk. Ezzel én is egyet tudok érteni.

Hanem a gondom azzal, hogy "_Idő nincs. Az idő illúziója úgy keletkezik, hogy a pszichikai impulzusok idegvégződéshez "érkezése" között "kihagyások" vannak_" a következő: Magam részéről remekül el tudom képzelni, amit Te is írsz, hogy _a "volt", vagy "lesz" - nincs. A "most" az van_. De ha CSAK MOST van, akkor mi az értelme a "kihagyásnak" a stimulusok között, hisz az összes MOST ebben a pillanatban történik időkülönbség nélkül? Egyszerre! Azaz nincsenek kihagyások.

"_Mi hát az idő? Ha senki sem kérdezi, tudom; ha kérdik tőlem, s meg akarom magyarázni, nem tudom._" (Szt. Ágoston)

A nincs idő (különben érdekes és szimpatikus) tételtől, ami már az ókot több gondolkodóját foglalkoztatta, viszont már csak egy nagyon pici lépés az, hogy semmi sincs. Seth2 beírása efelé tendál.


----------



## siriusB (2009 Október 25)

"Őszintén örülök, hogy úgy véled, időnként sikerül kikapcsolnod logikus gondolkodásodat, és ez által tágabb rálátást és megértést lelsz!" - :5:

Egyébként ilyesmire gondoltam: (Egy agykutató, aki az agyvérzése miatt kénytelen volt kikapcsolni a bal agyféltekéjét...- magyar felirat, 18 perc de igazán érdekes és jópofa előadás.) 

<object width="446" height="326">




<embed src="http://video.ted.com/assets/player/swf/EmbedPlayer.swf" pluginspace="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" bgcolor="#ffffff" allowfullscreen="true" flashvars="vu=http://video.ted.com/talks/dynamic/JillBolteTaylor_2008-medium.flv&su=http://images.ted.com/images/ted/tedindex/embed-posters/JillBolteTaylor-2008.embed_thumbnail.jpg&vw=432&vh=240&ap=0&ti=229&introDuration=16500&adDuration=4000&postAdDuration=2000&adKeys=talk=jill_bolte_taylor_s_powerful_stroke_of_insight;year=2008;theme=top_10_tedtalks;theme=medicine_without_borders;theme=how_the_mind_works;theme=master_storytellers;event=TED2008;" width="446" height="326"></object>


----------



## siriusB (2009 Október 25)

FagyisSzent írta:


> A nincs idő (különben érdekes és szimpatikus) tételtől, ami már az ókot több gondolkodóját foglalkoztatta, viszont már csak egy nagyon pici lépés az, hogy semmi sincs. Seth2 beírása efelé tendál.



Hát nem így van? Minden atomokból áll, viszont az atom atommagból és elektronokból. Az atommag olyan pici ahhoz képest amekkora teret elfoglal az atom, mint egy 5 emeletes házban egy katicabogár. Szinte semmi más, mint üres tér... Szinte semmi!:lol:

Nincs idő, nincs anyag...akkor mi az ami van?

Jobb lesz, ha abbahagyom az offolást, mert Aeresiniac még képes lesz és nyit nekünk egy újabb topicot...:mrgreen:

Egy kis evolúciós anyag (Tasi István: A természet IQ-ja) azért talán elfér itt.


----------



## Ernoe (2009 Október 25)

*Kedves SiriusB*

Már nagyon elment a kedvem az idejárástol de ezzel a TED-videoval felcsillant egy kis remény.

Már Karinthy Frigyes "Utazás a koponyám körül" cimü könyve belémoltotta azt amit Jill Bolte Taylor
remek elöadása, különösenn az érzésektöl teljes utolso 5 perc, megerösitett bennem:

*Az embernek nincs szüksége a transcendentia, a világgal valo egybeolvadás, *
*a szeretet érzéséhez **vallásra vagy esoterikára !!!*

*Az egyetlen dolog amire szükségünk van az egy agy (különösen a jobb félteke)!*

*Es ezzel mindanyian rendelkezünk. kiss*


----------



## FagyisSzent (2009 Október 25)

siriusB írta:


> Egyébként ilyesmire gondoltam: (Egy agykutató, aki az agyvérzése miatt kénytelen volt kikapcsolni a bal agyféltekéjét...- magyar felirat, 18 perc de igazán érdekes és jópofa előadás.) <object width="446" height="326"></object>


Köszi a videolinket. Nagyon érdekes és fontos előadás. Választásunk van ("Which do you choose? And when?" azaz "Melyiket választod? És mikor?"). Kritikusan fontos felismernünk és elfogadnunk, hogy mindkét típusú megismerésnek megvan a maga szerepe és helye. Mindkettő fejlesztendő. A jobb is a maga intuitív megismerési lehetőségével, amely megadja a tudat kibővítését a közösségi tudat, az érzelmi, az egyetemes felé, és a bal is, ami az egyed identitását adja az itt és mostban, a túlélés pillanatában.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Október 25)

Ernoe írta:


> *Az embernek nincs szüksége a transcendentia, a világgal valo egybeolvadás, **a szeretet érzéséhez **vallásra vagy esoterikára !!!*
> *Az egyetlen dolog amire szükségünk van az egy agy (különösen a jobb félteke)!*
> *Es ezzel mindanyian rendelkezünk. kiss*


Aham... és mivel mindenkinek vagy jobb és bal agyféltekéje áruld már el nekem hogy miért van mégis annyi öngyilkos?
Miért van annyi erőszak a világban?
Miért tombol az önzés, a csicskáztatás?
Miért távolodunk egyre jobban az etikától?
És ha már az etika került szóba miért van az hogy a legetikátlanabb emberek azok akiknek nincs semmi féle vallási hovatartozása?

Nincs szükségünk spiritualitásra sem ezoterikára?
Tudod mit ernoe?
Igazat adok neked!
Nincs rá szükségünk!
És honnan fogja a gyerek megtanulni az etikát, a humanizmust azt mondjad meg nekem? Hogyan lesz belőle egy olyan ember itt a kapitalizmus, az egymás szét tiprása és kihasználása közepén amire azt lehet mondani hogy igen! Látod ő nem a saját céljait tartja szem előtt hanem az egész társadalomét, és nem tipor szét mindenkit csak azért mert megteheti!

Demagóg képmutatás. Ennyi amit az ateizmus fel tud mutatni. Az a bizonyos oldal ami szerint nem kell ide vallás vagy ezoterika, mert itt minden rendben van.

Igaz hogy lassan újra elő jönnek a gettók, a faji gyűlölet, a határon túli feszültségek és még sok minden más. Igaz hogy a vezetőink korruptabbak mint az olasz maffia, és a törvényeket csak a saját hasznukra és a saját zsebeik megtömésére használják, de így van basszus.
Nem kell ide semmilyen ezoterikus baromság mert a világ tökéletes.

Ha legalább azt mondanád hogy nem kellene *HA* átalakítanánk a szociál politikánkat és az oktatást úgy hogy ezeket az értékeket átadjuk a gyerekeinknek mindenféle vallásos csomagolás és idiotizmus nélkül azt mondanám, oké. Van benne igazság.
De amit te vakersz az annyi hogy csessze meg minden vallásos egyén mert nem normális, a világunk tökéletes ők csak deviánsak.

Egyszer élném meg kedves ernoe.
Csak egyetlen egyszer hogy olyan hozzászólást teszel ami nem csak a te, valóságtól elszakadt individualista világod tükrözi, hanem benne van a jelen helyzetünk is.
Csak egyetlen egyszer.


----------



## siriusB (2009 Október 25)

Ernoe írta:


> *Kedves SiriusB*
> 
> Már nagyon elment a kedvem az idejárástol de ezzel a TED-videoval felcsillant egy kis remény.
> 
> ...



Szia Ernő! 
A volt szolgáltatóm jóvoltából (még arra sem képes, hogy kikapcsolja nálam a szolgáltatást...) még mindig itt vagyok.
 
Látod ezért nem unalmas a világ, mert ugyanabból a videóból képesek vagyunk gyökeresen ellentétes következtetéseket levonni!

Éppen arról van szó, hogy az Idő az Anyag tulajdonképpen nem más, mint illúzió, valami, amit mi a Megfigyelők képzelünk el. Ennek az agykutatónak mást mondott a körülötte levő világ, amikor a jobb agyféltekével gondolkodott és mást, amikor a ballal.

Melyik volt az igazi? És miért van ez így? Mi lenne, ha csak a jobb vagy csak a bal agyféltekénk működne?

Mivel az evolúcióról van szó ebben a topicban (azt hiszem most nem a biológiai, hanem inkább a lelki evolúcióról) ezért meg merem említeni, hogy vannak vallások, népcsoportok, ahol a racionális bal agyfélteke mintha sikeresebben el lenne csendesítve: hinduk, buddhisták és van ahol mélyen hallgat a jobb!

Szerintem Ernő, te ebbe az utóbbiba tartozol, egyelőre! De nem látunk a jövőbe. Én a helyedben, már csak kiváncsiság okán megpróbálkoznék egy reinkarnációs utazással egy terapeutával.
Ki tudja, talán még téged is meg tudnának lepni az események...


----------



## siriusB (2009 Október 25)

FagyisSzent írta:


> Köszi a videolinket. Nagyon érdekes és fontos előadás. Választásunk van ("Which do you choose? And when?" azaz "Melyiket választod? És mikor?"). Kritikusan fontos felismernünk és elfogadnunk, hogy mindkét típusú megismerésnek megvan a maga szerepe és helye. Mindkettő fejlesztendő. A jobb is a maga intuitív megismerési lehetőségével, amely megadja a tudat kibővítését a közösségi tudat, az érzelmi, az egyetemes felé, és a bal is, ami az egyed identitását adja az itt és mostban, a túlélés pillanatában.



Szerintem ez az a pont, amikor Aerensiniac topicindítójához kapcsolódhatunk, mert ki mondja meg, hogy egy civilizáció akkor is ilyen gyorsan eljutna-e az önpusztításhoz, ha nem hagyja így elsorvadni a jobb agyféltekéje által rendelkezésére álló lehetőségeit?


----------



## Ernoe (2009 Október 26)

*Kedves Aer.*

Nem tudom, hogy hova akarsz kilyukadni amikor öngyilkosokrol, eröszakrol, hiányzo etikárol irsz?
Aggodsz, hogy a gyrekek nem tanulnak (gondolom Isten) nélkül morált és etikát.
Szidod a kapitalizmust, az individualizmust, a maffiát. A vallást összekevered a humanizmussal.

Nos én ezt ugy látom, hogy *az emberek jol kijöttek több millio éven keresztül* anélkül, hogy
keresztet hordtak volna lánccal a nyakukba, de emlithetném a többi békjot amit istenek formájában
magunkra kényszeritettek az elmult századokba. 

Egy teljesen zavaros világkép amiben hiszel. 
*A privilegizáltak még a mai napig is* Istentöl kapotnak tartják a hatalmukat és a szegénységben 
szenvedöket Istennel tartják kordában. Gondolom voltál már Szrilankán, vagy más távolkeleti országban.

A neurologus hölgy megrázo beszédben elénktárta, hogy a mindent átölelö, kozmikus érzésekhez,
*a szerethez nincs szükségünk fiktiokra.* Mi kell még több?

Ezerszer példáloztam pici gyerekekkel, álatokkal akik minden szociális elönevelés nélkül a másik
segitségére sietnek. Még keresztviz sem kell hozzá. Mindez bennünk van a természettöl fogva.

Az egyik legnagyobb probléma a gondolkodásmododban, hogy az ember "szerepét" rosszul értelmezed.

*Az ember nem a teremtés koronája, az evolutio nem arra megy ki, hogy valamit is tökéletesitsen!*

Ha megnézed a fejlödéstörténet fáját, ott nincs egy egyenes irány az egysejtütöl az emberig.
Az ember nem a "gyöztesek" a sikerrel jártak ágán találhato hanem a permanensen veszitettekén.

Vegyük az átmenetet a vizböl a szárazföld felé:
A "jolsikerült" halak azok még mindig halak, azok nem kényszerültek rá kimászni a vizböl. 
A kevésbé sikeres halak sekély vizbe kerültek és kénytelenek voltak amphibien-né átformálodni, 
hogy elne pusztuljanak. A szerencsétlen kétéltüeknek meg elkellett hagyniuk a vizet és reptilien 
lett belöllük stb...

*Es ezzel ellentétben mit tesznek a baktériumok? Ugyan azt amit korábban.* 

Mindent tuléltek, szaporodtak és eljutottak a világ minden zugban még a Holdra is a hátunkon.
Es még ma is mindenüt hemzsegnek.

Egysejtü organizmusok, amik még egy sejtmaggal sem rendelkeznek amiben egy DNS-t
beletudnának pakolni a legelterjedtebb, a legtöbb fajtával rendelkezö élölények a Földön!

Ha belegondolsz ezek a lények, a kölönleges szaporodási modjukbol eredöen - az anyasejt szétválik
és két egyforma leánysejt lesz belöllük - mégcsak nem is másolatai egy össejtnek hanem ök saját maguk.







Mégegyszer a topik ciméhez szeorosan kapcsolodoan erösen hangoztatom:

*A ma élö egysejtüek nem a többmilliard éves öseiknek a másolatai **hanem Ök maguk személyesen!*

Egy önámitás ha a vallás az embert a teremtés koronájának nevezi.
A legjobb esetben az evolutio zsákutcái vagyunk egy bizonytalan jövövel. 

Most leborulhatunk és megcsokolhatjuk a papucsálatkákat.


----------



## siriusB (2009 Október 26)

Ernoe írta:


> Egy önámitás ha a vallás az embert a teremtés koronájának nevezi.
> A legjobb esetben az evolutio zsákutcái vagyunk egy bizonytalan jövövel.
> 
> Most leborulhatunk és megcsokolhatjuk a papucsálatkákat.



Nem tudom Aeresiniac egyetért-e legalább ezzel a három utolsó mondatoddal, de én igen! :656:


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Október 26)

Ernoe írta:


> *Kedves Aer.*
> Nem tudom, hogy hova akarsz kilyukadni amikor öngyilkosokrol, eröszakrol, hiányzo etikárol irsz?
> Aggodsz, hogy a gyrekek nem tanulnak (gondolom Isten) nélkül morált és etikát.
> Szidod a kapitalizmust, az individualizmust, a maffiát. A vallást összekevered a humanizmussal.



Arra akarok kilyukadni kedves ernoe, hogy te azt mondod hogy az etika és a humanizmus nem ezoterika avagy vallás függő, azonban látod itt példának okáért bukod az ötletedet lévén a vallás volt az etika egyetemes fenntartója évszázadokon keresztül.

A humanizmust pedig nem lehet keverni az egyházzal, mert az orvoslás belőle alakult ki. A herbalizmus és a vidéki rendek kapcsolata szorosan összefonódik és már megbocsáss, nem a tudósok voltak azok akik háborúk közepedte kötözték a sérülteket vagy térdeltek mellettük a haláluk pillanatában.

Arra akarok rámutatni kedves ernoe hogy amit te olyan iszonyatosan szét akarsz választani az egy két évszázaddal ezelőtt még ugyan az volt, úgyhogy a fölényeskedésed, a kijelentéseid hogy az egyiknek semmi köze nincs a másikhoz teljesen megalapozatlanok.



Ernoe írta:


> Nos én ezt ugy látom, hogy *az emberek jol kijöttek több millio éven keresztül* anélkül, hogy keresztet hordtak volna lánccal a nyakukba, de emlithetném a többi békjot amit istenek formájában magunkra kényszeritettek az elmult századokba.



Az emberek több millió éven át megvoltak a kereszténység nélkül. Volt helyette sámánizmus, ember áldozat, hit világ, druidizmus és még sok minden más. Miért a kereszténységet emeled ki?
A vallás egy idős az emberrel.



Ernoe írta:


> Egy teljesen zavaros világkép amiben hiszel.
> *A privilegizáltak még a mai napig is* Istentöl kapotnak tartják a hatalmukat és a szegénységben szenvedöket Istennel tartják kordában. Gondolom voltál már Szrilankán, vagy más távolkeleti országban.


Miért nem mindjárt afganisztánt hozod fel példának, vagy az ókori egyiptomot ahol a fáraó istennek számított?
Bocs ernoe, úgy tudom hogy itt Magyarországon ez a rendszer megszűnt. Sőt. A világ legtöbb részén megszűnt.
Hogy te itt. Nekem és másoknak miért tartasz előadást arról hogy a világ legkaotikusabb országaiban minek hiszik magukat azok akik hatalomra kerültek azt nem tudom. Miért nem Szrilankán téríted akkor a népet?

Az amit te alap szituációnak veszel ma csak a legelmaradottabb népekre és vidékekre jellemző úgyhogy engedelmeddel megfordítom a saját szavaid és én mondom hogy nem tudom milyen teljesen zavaros világképben hiszel.



Ernoe írta:


> A neurologus hölgy megrázo beszédben elénktárta, hogy a mindent átölelö, kozmikus érzésekhez, *a szerethez nincs szükségünk fiktiokra.* Mi kell még több?



A neurológus hölgy megrázó beszédében többek között azt részletezte hogy a két agyfélteke egyszerre dolgoz fel információt.
Még most sem egészen értem hogy miért akarsz olyan dologgal érvelni ami az agy meghibásodására alapozik.
Hiszen akkor ha épp a jobb agyfélteke csattanik el, akkor a világ máris csak és kizárólag a logikából áll. Ajánlom az esőember című filmet kedves ernoe.



Ernoe írta:


> Ezerszer példáloztam pici gyerekekkel, álatokkal akik minden szociális elönevelés nélkül a másik segitségére sietnek. Még keresztviz sem kell hozzá. Mindez bennünk van a természettöl fogva.


 Javíts ki ha tévedek de úgy hiszem senki nem mondta hogy nincs.
Bennünk van többek között a gyilkolás és a pusztítás ösztönével együtt is. Én is tudok neked felhozni olyan 4 éves gyereket aki kővel dobálja a fehér embereket és ha rászólsz négyéves létére olyan kitaposom a beled te g**i szöveget vág le hogy lemerevedsz.
Látod ő sem kapott szentelt vizet, mégis megy neki.
Akkor ezzel mit is bizonyítottunk?



Ernoe írta:


> Az egyik legnagyobb probléma a gondolkodásmododban, hogy az ember "szerepét" rosszul értelmezed.
> 
> *Az ember nem a teremtés koronája, az evolutio nem arra megy ki, hogy valamit is tökéletesitsen!*
> 
> ...


Ezzel tökéletesen egyet tudok érteni kedves ernoe.
Hangsúlyozom. Nekem pusztán azzal van bajom hogy elvontan nyilatkozol bármikor kerül szóba a vallás.

Értem a kitételed miszerint az ember képes pozitív viselkedésre mindenféle vallási dolog nélkül. Ugyanakkor hol tanítanak pozitív viselkedésre ma?
Hol tanul a gyerek ma etikát, szeretet, megbecsülést?
Hol szembesül olyan gondolatokkal, értékrendekkel mint a 10 parancsolat?

Nekem nem azzal van a bajom hogy azt mondod, hogy nincs szükségünk mindezekhez papokra, Jézusra vagy fiktív lényekre.
Ha jelen pillanatban, ha kivennénk a vallást a köztudatból egy az egyben akkor először lenne egy káosz mert mindenki azt csinálna amit akar utána meg újra megalapulna egy vallási rendszer.

Ez az ember természete ernoe.
Ha nem ez lenne akkor az ásatásokon nem találnának folyamatosan rituális vagy a hitvilághoz kapcsolódó emlékeket.

Ettől függetlenül mint mondtam egyetértek veled.
Ideális esetben nem lenne szükség a vallásra. Ideális eset pedig az amikor van ami átvegye a vallás szerepét az ember életében még akkor is ha teljesen semleges avagy tudományos szempontból teszi azt. Azonban ilyen a mai napig nincs.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Október 26)

Ernoe írta:


> Egy önámitás ha a vallás az embert a teremtés koronájának nevezi. A legjobb esetben az evolutio zsákutcái vagyunk egy bizonytalan jövövel.
> 
> Most leborulhatunk és megcsokolhatjuk a papucsálatkákat.


Ezzel pedig én is száz százalékig egyetértek.


----------



## FagyisSzent (2009 Október 26)

Ernoe írta:


> Nos én ezt ugy látom, hogy *az emberek jol kijöttek több millio éven keresztül* anélkül, hogy keresztet hordtak volna lánccal a nyakukba, de emlithetném a többi békjot amit istenek formájában magunkra kényszeritettek az elmult századokba.


Három észrevétel. 1) A vallásos világnézet még mindig nem azonos a kereszténységgel. Ezt valahogy mindig hozod. 2) Az emberek egyáltalán nem jöttek ki jól egymással több millió éven keresztül. Ellentétek, háborúságok végigkisérték az emberi csoportok "fejlődését". 3) A történelem nagy kisérletező műhelye eléggé nyilvánvalóvá tette, hogy vallás elvétele a néptől egyáltalán nem teszi őt békésebbé, kiegyensúlyozottabbá, felvilágosultabbá.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Október 26)

FagyisSzent írta:


> Három észrevétel. 1) A vallásos világnézet még mindig nem azonos a kereszténységgel. Ezt valahogy mindig hozod. 2) Az emberek egyáltalán nem jöttek ki jól egymással több millió éven keresztül. Ellentétek, háborúságok végigkisérték az emberi csoportok "fejlődését". 3) A történelem nagy kisérletező műhelye eléggé nyilvánvalóvá tette, hogy vallás elvétele a néptől egyáltalán nem teszi őt békésebbé, kiegyensúlyozottabbá, felvilágosultabbá.


Egen. Köszönöm, sikerült sokkal rövidebben, tömörebben és érthetőbben megfogalmaznod a problémámat.


----------



## FagyisSzent (2009 Október 27)

Ernoe írta:


> A privilegizáltak még a mai napig is Istentöl kapotnak tartják a hatalmukat és a szegénységben szenvedöket Istennel tartják kordában. Gondolom voltál már Szrilankán, vagy más távolkeleti országban.


Sri Lanka lakossága javarészt a théraváda (az idősebbek útja) más néven hinájána buddhizmust követi. Ez pedig nem ismeri, de legalábbis teljesen lényegtelennek tekinti ezt a bizonyos teremtő, beavatkozó, az embereket "kordában tartó" Isten fogalmat.


----------



## Ernoe (2009 Október 28)

*kedves Aer.*

Kösz, hogy az irásomat hosszan analizáltad. Tegnap én is hasonlo terjedelemmel probáltam 
válaszolni de a bolond száitogép, internet elnyelte az egészet, nem küldte át.
Most frusztráltan megprobálom távirati stilusban összeszedni.

*Humanizmus.* A humanizmus tipikus példája az idegen tollakkal valo ékeskedésnek.
A humanizmus abbol a "romlott" Romábol ered amit a kereszténység eröszakkal leváltott.

Constantin egy véres csatában alkalmazta elöször a keresztet mint háborus szimbolumot.
A csapatai kisebbségben voltak ezért egy uj mágikus szimbolumot a keresztett használta
az ellenség ilyesztgetéséhez, igy váltotta le a halat a kereszt.

Az iskoláknak a humán és reál osztályokra valo felosztása azt a látszatot kelti mindha a latin nyelv,
Cicero olvasása az "elitek", a nemesebb, emberibb csapathoz tartozna. 
E mögött azonban semmi más nem áll, mint a népnek a butántartása azáltal, hogy a liturgia, az oktatás
egy idegen nyelven folyt. Hogy milyen vehemensen reagált Roma a "szentirás" leforditására azt látjuk
*a többszázéves háborukbol*. 

Az egyik legismertebb humanista Boccaccio volt, vagy a magyar Janos Pannonius de öket nem látom
a templomok ablakain intarziaként.

*Herbalizmus, csatatéri felcserség*. Hát ezt a vallással egy legzetvétellel kimondani egy önmegeröszakolás.

Az evangelikus lelkészek álldották meg az atombombát amit a vizbüvész Emoto hazájára dobtak 
az amerikaiak. Minden háborut valamilyen vallási szimbolummal diszitet zászlo kisért.

Nézd meg a mai osztrák hadsereg katonai zászlaját életnagyságu Mariahimézesk diszitik.
Az osztrák hadseregben szolgálo moszlem katonák csak addig egyenranguak a keresztény
kameradokkal amig elnem jön az este. Aztán ki-ki megy a saját körletébe aludni. 
"Krisztusban kedves testvéreim, nem Mohamedben!" (Persze vica versa.)







Majd folytatom.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Október 28)

Kedves ernoe
Érdekes szemszögből vizsgálja az írásod a vallás szerepét a háborúkban, ugyanakkor kétlem hogy a vallás mint fogalom felelősségre vonható lenne értük (vannak kivételek természetesen).

A háborúk az emberiség történelmében szinte minden kultúrában megtalálhatóak, függetlenül azok szociológiai avagy technikai fejlettségétől. Az erőszak az emberek vérében van. Ölni lehet épp úgy védekezésből és félelemből mint támadásból és gyűlöletből.
De
A háborúk nép tömegekről szólnak és nem egyes emberekről, így az egyéni ösztönök a háttérbe szorulnak és előre tolul a csorda szellem. Ez pedig tetten érhető abban hogy mindig van valaki aki ösztönzi avagy uszítja a népet, és ezért nem tudok veled teljes egészében egyetérteni hogy a vallások szerepe lenne a háború.

A vallás minden háborúban csak eszköz. Valami amit a vezetőség fel használhat a nép manipulálására.
Ha egy normális embert aki semmi késztetést nem érez arra hogy valakiért vagy valamiért embereket öljön egy csatatéren gyilkoló géppé akarsz változtatni, adj neki valamit amit félthet.
Adj neki hitet, adj neki családot, földet, szabadságot, bármit ami csak a sajátja. Ezután hitesd el vele hogy az ellenségeid jogtalanul és ok nélkül meg akarják őt fosztani mindettől. Hogy a szeretteit és minden mást el akarnak törölni.

Az emberek többsége erre természetesen fog reagálni és megvédi ami az övé, lelkiismeret furdalás nélkül. A rendszerben fennmaradó 5-10% amelyik képes felfogni hogy ők egy hatalmi játszma áldozatai és nem a szeretteikért vagy a hazájukért dobják el az életüket hanem az uralkodó osztály kényelméért avagy sérelmeiért pedig el vannak hallgattatva és nyilvánosan hazaárulónak, csövesnek és egyéb dolgoknak lesznek beállítva.

Nem kell messzire menni.
A második világháborúból még épp elég relikvia maradt fenn.
Amerika ebben is az élen jár, ő már magát az államot is a vallás részévé tette hiszen isten áldja amerikát, mintha a bibliát valaha is érdekelték volna a határok és a nemzetiségek.

A háború szemfényvesztés.
A háború az ember tömegek megcsalása és átverése.
A háború az emberiség ellen elkövetett bűnök egyik létező legnagyobbika, amikor az embereket megtévesztve haragot és gyűlöletet szítanak.


----------



## Ernoe (2009 Október 29)

*Kedves Aer*

A keresztény egyházi mozgalmaknak a "herbariára" valo hatása valoban figyelemremélto.
A gyogyszeresüvegeken még a mai napig is a templomlovagok jelvénye szimbolizálja a halálthozo mérget.
Ilyen zászlok alatt mentek "pogányt" öldökölni a szentföldre. 







Ha egy falat kenyérért megy a harc akkor megértem a háborut de ha egy nemlétezö, 
képzeletbeli lény "parancsára" öldökölnek az vérengzés, az embertelen, az természetellenes.

A vallás nem eszköz a háboruban hanem a cél. Például a keresztény "kultura" elterjesztése.

*A kereszténység egy misszionárus vallás, az emberek egy isteni megbizást követnek a hit terjesztésével.*

Nemrég, Erfuhrtban, a reformatio napján, leöntötte magát benzinnel egy nyugalmazott pap, ezzel tiltakozva a konkurens 
vallás (Islam) terjeszkedése ellen. Miközben meggyujtotta magát felkiáltott: "Jézus és Oszkar" 
Ezzel utalva egymásik paptársára aki pár évvel elötte égette el magát nyilvánosan,
"a sötétség és világosság" között folyo küzdelme ellen protestálva.

Az ember (de egy élölény sem) egy gyilkolo masina. 
Ezt a tévhitet csak a vallás terjeszti,* hogy legitimálja a létezését.*

"Könyörögj érettünk bünösökért" adjuk a még nem iskolásköteles gyermekek szájába.


----------



## elke (2009 Október 29)

Ernő,
Mi van a kereszténység előtti háborúkkal? Mert voltak....
És mit gondolsz a kereszténység utáni háborúkról? Mert voltak....


----------



## FagyisSzent (2009 Október 29)

Ernoe írta:


> ...A gyogyszeresüvegeken még a mai napig is a templomlovagok jelvénye szimbolizálja a halálthozo mérget.
> Ilyen zászlok alatt mentek "pogányt" öldökölni a szentföldre.


Ez egy a kismillió alternatív "elmélet" közül, amik nulla vagy ahhoz rettenetesen közeli bizonyítékra építenek, ezzel szemben nagyon szívesen fürdőznek bizonyos népszerű politikai, ideológiai, illetve marketing irányzatok (jövedelmező) hullámaiban. Childress elmélete elég messze áll attól, hogy több legyen puszta spekulációnál.

A Jolly Rogert (koponya és lábszárcsontok a zászlón) 1687-ben használták először. 

De ezt a csontot már egyszer...mintha...


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Október 29)

Ernoe írta:


> A vallás nem eszköz a háboruban hanem a cél. Például a keresztény "kultura" elterjesztése.
> 
> *A kereszténység egy misszionárus vallás, az emberek egy isteni megbizást követnek a hit terjesztésével.*


Helyes.
Akkor mondd meg hogy nekem pl miért teljesen mindegy hogy te milyen vallású vagy? Katolikus keresztény vagyok papír szerint. Édesanyám is, édes apám is, mint ahogy a családomban bárki. Mégsem érdekel egyikünket sem hogy kinek mi a vallása és hogy hogyan vehetnénk rá őket arra hogy legyenek katolikus keresztények.

Hogyan lehet ez? Hogyan lehet hogy a fórumon sem akar senki megtéríteni sem engem sem téged?

Ernoe, amit írtál pusztán alá támasztja amit mondtam.
A vallás, és különösen a kereszténység a hatalom eszköze.
Szerinted miért terjesztették el olyan nagy eltökéltséggel? Szívjóságból?
A gyarmatokon gyakorlatilag a globalizáció és a pszichológia tökéletes megtestesítője volt a misszionárius. Egyszerre biztosította hogy az őslakosság integrálódik a társadalmukba és hogy elhiteti velük hogy ezt önként teszik.
Vajon miért?
Mert ez isten akarata?
Erősen kétlem.

Egyébként csatlakozom az utolsó két hozzászólóhoz.


----------



## Ernoe (2009 Október 30)

> Katolikus keresztény vagyok papír szerint. Édesanyám is, édes apám is, mint ahogy a családomban bárki. Mégsem érdekel egyikünket sem hogy kinek mi a vallása és hogy hogyan vehetnénk rá őket arra hogy legyenek katolikus keresztények.


*Kedves Aer.*

Egyre többet hallani idösebb emberektöl olyat, hogy "aztán mindenkinek kikellett menni az udvarra és ott feleskedtek bennünket Szálasira. De én csak az ajkamat mozgattam, nem mondtam semmit." 

Vagy a másik mutatja nekem a tagsági bélyegekkel, 20 éven keresztül teleragasztott kommunista pártkönyvét és azzal büszkélkedik, hogy ennek ellenére "templomban házasodtam." Halleluja.

Mit jelent az, hogy csak papiron keresztény? Tolom a szekeret és nem nézem merre?

A következö videon mutatott jelenet nem számit ritkaságnak.
Egy 67 éves magát "szentnek" nevezö ember hittéritö uton egy német "Dönner-laden"-ban.
(Dönner az lapos kenyérbe ágyazott grillezett husdarabok szosszal, hagymával, salátával)
Az egyik fiatalember felveti neki, hogy 67-éves kora elenére még egyetlen egy követöje sincs, ezzel ellentétben Jézus és Mohamed 30 éves korára többszázezer hivöre tett szert.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/jQvpU8jCbmg&hl=de&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/jQvpU8jCbmg&hl=de&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
 
"En nem magamtol jövök ide," moondja az öreg ember "*nekem küldetésem van!" *
Hogymikor indulsz te és a szüleid hittéritö utra az csak az idö kérdése.

A tartozkodás valoszinüleg arra vezethetö vissza, hogy eddig nem volt idötök végigolvasni a vallási tanokat. 


Méghogy nincs misszionálás magyarországon, nézz csak be az internetbe vagy kapcsold be vasárnap a TV-t

En nem vagyok ellene ha résztvesztek pénzes nyugati misszionárusok által rendezett happeningeken, megismertek egy-pár embert akitöl épitési-megbizást, vagy más üzleti kapcsolatot amivel foglalkoztok, szereztek magatoknak *de a gyerekeket ne örjitsétek meg.*

<EMBED src=http://www.youtube.com/v/tESItJXWuv0&hl=de&fs=1& width=425 height=344 type=application/x-shockwave-flash allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></EMBED>

<EMBED src=http://www.youtube.com/v/SRqPPC2fCe8&hl=de&fs=1& width=425 height=344 type=application/x-shockwave-flash allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></EMBED>





> Mi van a kereszténység előtti háborúkkal? Mert voltak....





> És mit gondolsz a kereszténység utáni háborúkról? Mert voltak...


*Kedves elke*

*Ha az emberek rationálisan viselkednének a konfliktusok megoldásánál* akkor soha nem lenne háboru.

Háborut mindig "felsöbb" parancsra, "megsértett" ideállok, büszkeség érdekében folytattak az emberek.

Milyen kereszténység utáni háboru? Ha jol tudom már 2,5 milliárdan vannak.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y7XrP9AhTZk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SRqPPC2fCe8


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Október 30)

Kedves ernoe
Megint nem igazán tudom hogy mit írjak mert sikerült ismét el löknöd magadtól a valóságot. Mit jelent az hogy papíron? Nem tudom kedves ernoe, lévén akkor sem volt fogalmam róla amikor két évesen meg kereszteltek.

Te hogy látod ernoe? Két évesen amikor keresztelni akartak szájon rúgtad a a papot és négykézláb kimenekültél a templomból miközben azt gagyogtad magad elé hogy nem vállalsz színt olyan praktikákkal amelyeket ember életek kioltására használtak fel?

Esetleg úgy érzed hogy úgy kellene vezekelnie mindenkinek hogy lelöveti magát? Bocs de ennek a nagy lendületű előadásnak melyik részén maradt le a racionalitás? Szerinted amikor feleskették az embereket Szálasira mindenkinek le kellett volna lövetnie magát abban bízva hogy a következőre talán már nem marad töltény?

Ne röhögtess ernoe...
Egy nagy tény van itt. Hogy senkit nem érdekel milyen hitű vagy.
Nevetségesnek tartom hogy belöksz egy videót arról ahogy egy bácsika hittérítőst játszik és azt sugallod hogy ez a bizonyíték arra hogy minden keresztény ugyan ilyen.
Egen? Magyarországon a népesség 74%a (2001es adat) keresztény.
Ez kb 7 és fél millió embert jelent kedves ernoe.
Na most hol van ez a hét és fél millió ember?
Feltételezem ha ennyi ember neki áll mászkálni városról városra országról országra térítés céljából akkor ez egy feltűnő jelenség lenne, ennek ellenére nem hallani a dologról. Hogy lehet?


Van egy jobb kérdésem kedves ernoe.
Van egy ismerősöm aki szerint minden keresztény szemét.
Megkérdem tőle miért? Azt mondja mert kirabolták és felgyújtották a házát, és az a mocsok keresztény volt.

Most körülbelül ilyen a te érvelésed is, amikor *csak Magyarországon *7 és fél millió emberre húzol rá valamit egy youtube-os videó alapján.

Gondold át újra legyél olyan kedves.
Ezúttal ha lehet épp ésszel és nem habzó szájjal.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Október 30)

Ernoe írta:


> *Ha az emberek rationálisan viselkednének a konfliktusok megoldásánál* akkor soha nem lenne háboru.


Egen és ha az ember pl delfin lenne akkor nem tudna atom bombát építeni.

Tehát az ember honnan is fog megtanulni racionálisan viselkedni?
Az óvoda fog rá megtanítani?
Esetleg az iskola ahol ma már azt sem lehet eldönteni hogy a diák követett el erőszakot a tanáron vagy fordítva?
Esetleg a hadsereg ahol addig ordítanak veled amíg meg nem tanulod hogy a parancsot kérdés nélkül kell végre hajtanod?
Esetleg a munkahelyed ahol az erős marad a gyenge hullik?
Netán az állam fogja megtanítani rá aminek az az érdeke hogy manipulálható maradj?
Esetleg a szülei fogják rá megtanítani akik bevállaltak mindent az eddig felsoroltakból csak azért hogy felnevelhessék őt?



FagyisSzent írta:


> 3) A történelem nagy kisérletező műhelye eléggé nyilvánvalóvá tette, hogy vallás elvétele a néptől egyáltalán nem teszi őt békésebbé, kiegyensúlyozottabbá, felvilágosultabbá.


Ennyit tudok hozzá adni ernoe.


----------



## Ernoe (2009 Október 30)

*Kedves Aer.*

Azt mondod a lakosok 70%-a keresztény. Mit jelent ez? Tudják az emberek miröl van szo?

Fogadok egy 10.-része nem tudná neked megmondani mikor metélték körül Jezus fütyijét, 
pedig minden évben hangosan megünnepli az egész világ. 
Tudom, Jezus éppugy nem tudott védekezni ellene mint ahogy te a keresztviz ellen.
Tudtad te, hogy kezdetben a keresztények is levágták a fitymájukat? 
Vagy, hogy a traditiokat örzö családok, mind az angol királyi ház, még mindig ápolja ezeket a szokásokat.?








Biztos nem azon lepödött meg prince Charles felesége Camilla ezen a képen. 

A hittéritö bácsi a török teázoban *egy egyéni aktio de nem egyedüli eset.*

*Erdekes, hogy a gyerekeket manipulálo videora felsem figyeltél.*

*A TV-ben láthato, csodákat futoszallagon produkálo istentiszteletekröl még nem is hallottál? *

Meglepö. Azt hittem a nállunk minden héten rendszeresen futo istentiszteletek nemcsak
a németországban élö magyarok és oroszok kedvéért vannak több nyelven kisugározva.







Nemrég Bécsböl Hegyeshalom felé majdnem visszafordultam mert autok százai huztak el mellettem 
a belsö visszapillantotükrökön sulyos rozsafüzérekkel. Nem volt nállam a védöoltási igazolvány.

Késöbb kiderült, hogy valahol Bécs mellett egy autoszentelés volt ahol gratisz Kristofelusz plakátokat osztogattak.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Október 30)

Nem értem mi a konklúzió kedves ernoe.
Az hogy te vallásosabb vagy mint én?
Esetleg az hogy most meg pontosan azt próbálod nekem elmagyarázni amit előzőleg *én* írtam neked? Ezek az emberek nem érdekeltek még a saját vallásukban sem, nem hogy a tiédben.

Baromi nagy felfedezés ernoe. Tényleg. Mindenesetre nekem nem kell elmagyaráznod mert 2 oldal óta ezzel érvelek a te "minden keresztény hittérítő" alapú remek szösszeneteid ellen.

Tedd rendbe a gondolataid. Megint semmi értelme nincs annak amit írsz mert annyira próbálsz ellentmondani nekem.


----------



## Ernoe (2009 Október 30)

> Nem értem mi a konklúzió kedves ernoe. Az hogy te vallásosabb vagy mint én?


*Nem kedves Aer.*

Itt csak arrol van szo, hogy a vallásos ideologiák (tök mindegy minek hivják benne a teremtöt) 
- nem alkalmasak a világ megismerésére, 
- az emberi kapcsolatoknak a konfliktus nélküli szabályozására , 
- praktikusan egy boldog jelen és reményteli jövö kialakitására. 

Idelye lenne az emberiségenk a meséket oda tenni ahova valok még akkor is ha illuziok mennek ezáltal tönkre. 

Soknak nehéz belenyugodnia abba, 
- hogy mi egy véletlentöl irányitott fejlödés szüleményei vagyunk és nem a teremtés koronái, 
- hogy nem vagyunk mosogépek akik "valamire" lettek létrehozva, 

nem nekünk embereknek, sokkal "nehezebb" de emberhez méltobb, 
nekünk nemcsak az utat kell bejárnunk nekünk még az irányt és a célt is magunknak kell megalkotni. 







Szerintem a 21. század embere ehez megérett. Vagy nem?


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Október 31)

Ernoe írta:


> Itt csak arrol van szo, hogy a vallásos ideologiák (tök mindegy minek hivják benne a teremtöt)
> - nem alkalmasak a világ megismerésére,
> - az emberi kapcsolatoknak a konfliktus nélküli szabályozására ,
> - praktikusan egy boldog jelen és reményteli jövö kialakitására.
> ...


Na most bármennyire hihetetlen ernoe, de egyetértek veled.
Azonban fenn marad itt egy kérdés: a hogyan.

Tudod nem minden ember van azon a szinten. Nem mindenki hajlandó, nem mindenki képes a sorsát a saját kezébe venni avagy a tetteiért felelősséget vállalni.
Ennek milliónyi oka lehet, kezdve a tragédiáktól a becstelen szülőkig vagy egyszerűen biológiai elváltozások miatt.

Azt írod hogy az embernek be kellene már érnie a 21. századra és azt mondania mint Arthurnak egyszer régen hogy "Nincs szükségem a mennyországodra sem pedig az engedélyedre. A mi utópiánk a földön van." de nézz csak körbe.
Szerinted a vallás az ami vissza tart minket ettől ernoe?
A vallás csak egy ürügy. Valami a mivel takarózni lehet. Ha elveszed a takarót mi fog változni? Szerinted azok akiknek nem volt gerince hirtelen növesztenek egyet? A vakok megtanulnak látni, a bénák járni? Mindenki egycsapásra tökéletes, becsületes, példa értékű ember lesz?

Oh nem ernoe. Ez naivitás.
Egyet értek veled. A 21. század embere megérett már erre, sőt.
Az ember már nagyon régen megérett rá hogy félre tegye az ösztöneit és elővegye a racionalitását. Szép lenne egy olyan világban élni ahol mindenki képes felelős döntéseket hozni, példa értékű életet él és a közösségért legalább annyira dolgozik mint a saját családjáért.

Lehet hogy pusztán a realizmus mondatja velem, de...
Ez soha nem fog megtörténni, és ez nem a vallás hibája. Aki takarózni akar, menekülni, hárítani, csalni, hazudni, minél egyszerűbb életet élni mások kárára, annak semmit nem fog jelenteni ha a vallás eltűnik. Lesz más.


----------



## Whitee (2009 Október 31)

Sziasztok!
Jézust körülmetélték?Ez jó...már csak azért is,mert Jézus nem volt zsidó(pont)!
A kereszténységben,mint a legtöbb vallásban(és beszéljünk itt csak a főbb vallásokról)az a legnagyobb baj,hogy nem a Szeretetet tűzi ki mondanivalójául,hanem a megfélemlítést isokol,ördög,és hasonló ember által kitalált agyrémek.
Az Ősvallásban,ahonnan indult az egész(egy Isten) Hit,a teljességre törekedett,a SZERETET-re,ami a legfontosabb!Aztán jöttek a szakadozások...ez inkább a mérleghez hasonlít,mert elvettek valamit,aztán hozzáadtak valami mást.
pl? lett a pokol,hogy az emberek féljenek
gyorsan kivették a reinkarnációt-szintén azért,hogy az emberek féljenek...és sorolhatnám.
Szinte elenyésző azon emberek száma(fanatizmusoktól kivéve),akik egy kis beszélgetés után ne kételkednének a vallásuk némely dolgában.
És akkor amikor kivették az ATYA mellől az ANYÁt,és lett helyette a "szentlélek",akkor az embereket olyan Valakitől fosztottak meg,Aki benne van a Szentháromságban!
Ha valaki ezzel vitatkozni szeretne,attól csak egyet kérdeznék(és kérdezze meg magától,)mielőtt nekiáll vitatkozni:
Isten,aki végtelenül Jóságos,a mi Teremtőnk,minden jót megadott nekünk,sőt csak Jót adott nekünk,akkor ki hinné el Róla,egy olyan undorító helyet hozzon létre,mint a pokol?
A rosszért mi emberek vagyunk felelősek!-ezt senki ne feledje!
Gondoljunk csak arra,hogy milyen volt a Föld,és milyen most?
Háború,pusztítás...és had ne soroljam mit tettünk!
Ezen kellene elgondolkodni!
ez csak látszat,mert minden SZERETETből és FÉNYből áll!


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Október 31)

Whitee írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Jézust körülmetélték?Ez jó...már csak azért is,mert Jézus nem volt zsidó(pont)!
> A kereszténységben,mint a legtöbb vallásban(és beszéljünk itt csak a főbb vallásokról)az a legnagyobb baj,hogy nem a Szeretetet tűzi ki mondanivalójául,hanem a megfélemlítést isokol,ördög,és hasonló ember által kitalált agyrémek.
> Az Ősvallásban,ahonnan indult az egész(egy Isten) Hit,a teljességre törekedett,a SZERETET-re,ami a legfontosabb!Aztán jöttek a szakadozások...ez inkább a mérleghez hasonlít,mert elvettek valamit,aztán hozzáadtak valami mást.
> ...



Nos, Istennel kapcsolatban én szeretnék pártatlan maradni, mert számomra a személyisége teljesen ellentmondásos. Részemről képtelen vagyok benne hinni legalábbis úgy ahogy azt a bibliában megfogalmazták.

Ugyanakkor a vallásokat illetően sokban egyezik a véleményünk.
A vallások lényege minden esetben az élet beteljesülése egy érzés által.
Hogy ez az érzés mi az vallásról vallásra változik de mindegy hogy a Vikingek büszkeségét vagy a kereszténység alázatosságát vesszük, a lényeg az érzelmeken van és nem a szabályokon.

Abban a pillanatban amikor egy vallás áthelyezi a hangsúlyt a materiális értékrendre, szabályokat alkot, terjeszkedni akar, pénz kérdés lesz, megfélemlít és még sorolhatnám... egyszerűen megbukott.
Ebből a szempontból a kereszténység már réges régen idejét múlt és korrupt vallás.


----------



## FagyisSzent (2009 November 2)

Whitee írta:


> Jézust körülmetélték?Ez jó...már csak azért is,mert Jézus nem volt zsidó(pont)!


Biztos, hogy Te ugyanarra a Jézusra gondolsz, aki a kereszténység központi alakja?


----------



## siriusB (2009 November 2)

Függetlenül attól, hogy Jézus származásáról beszélnénk, az tény, hogy József fiaként nevelte és azt, hogy József zsidó volt ki vitatja? 

El lehet képzelni, hogy egy zsidó apa nem metélteti körül a fiát?


----------



## Ernoe (2009 November 2)

> Jézust körülmetélték?Ez jó...már csak azért is,mert Jézus nem volt zsidó(pont)!



*Kedves Whitee*

Nemcsak Jézus volt körülmetélve hanem vele együtt a 12 apostol is. 

Jézus fitymája állitolag három templomnak van a birtokában. 
Az olaszországban örzött darabka tavaj furcsa modon eltüntt, a rendörség a plébánost gyanusitja,
Az erekjét odaigérték egy tudományos vizsgálatra de az utolso éjjel lába kellt. 
A másik két kuriozumot két délnémet Templom örzi a gyerekekre valo tekintettel diszkreten.

Nem véletlenül van 8 nap karácsony és ujév között. 

*"Az Ur körülmetélésének ünnepét",* a festum circumcisionis-t, *az év elsö napján ünnepli a világ.*

Ahogy az evangelista Lukacs 2,21 irja, ekkor kapta Jezus a nevét. Az Isteni elöirásrol Mozesnál olvashatsz.








Az istenhitek alapja az ismeretek hiánya és a félelem. 
A tizparancsolat átadásánál a nép nem akarja Istent látni mert félnek a "tekintetétöl".
Mozest küldik a köddel fedett Istennel "tárgyalni".

*A rationalizmus elsö jele*, hogy a többisten helyett csak egyett kezdtek szolgálni az emberek.
Logikus, hogy olcsobb egy istennek adozni mind egy csomonak.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 2)

És akkor mondja valaki hogy ernoe nem hívő.


----------



## Whitee (2009 November 2)

Sziasztok!
és íme látom,hogy Mindenki elhiszi azt,amit olvas,függetlenül attól,hogy az van ráírva:"Szentírás"?!
(Kedves Fagyisszent!Igen Jézus a kereszténység-nem a rómaié!!!!!-fő alakja,ha valamelyik kisajátítja,akkor ott kezdődik a bibi!)
Az Ószövetség teljes mértékben a zsidók történelme/története,aki a magáénak tekinti egészségére.
És mi van a Korán-nal vagy más vallás "Szent" könyveivel?
Hallott már valaki a Holt tengeri tekercsekről?
Nos ebben a tekercsekben elég sok minden van,amit a Bibliába is benne foglaltatik.Akkor kérdem én:miért csak a római pápa legbelsőbb emberei vizsgálhatták-fordították le?Másokat miért nem engednek a közelébe?
Mint mondtam a lélekvándorlás is az Ősvallásunk része volt.
Bár mindenki abban hisz,meg azt hisz,amit akar-ez csupán egyéni vélemény,ami nem embertől való!


----------



## Whitee (2009 November 2)

Kedves Ernő!
Az öncsonkítás egy beteg elme szüleménye!
A félelem,meg letaglózza az embert,bár szintén emberi "találmány"!El kell oda jutni,hogy a félelmeken felülkerekedjenek az emberek!
Már írtam egyszer,de ismételni tudom magam,mert nagyon fontos!:
Ki az,aki a Jó Istenből/től olyat feltételez,mint a csonkítás,vagy véráldozat,meg hasonló emberi agyszülemények?
Aki hisz,az szívével higgyen,ne csonkítással,meg agyament badarságokkal!
A szeretet mindenek előtt!


----------



## FagyisSzent (2009 November 2)

siriusB írta:


> Függetlenül attól, hogy Jézus származásáról beszélnénk, az tény, hogy József fiaként nevelte és azt, hogy József zsidó volt ki vitatja?


Attól függ, kit kérdezel meg. Az Evangéliumok szerint igenis zsidó volt. Ha Badinyi Jós Ferencet illetve gondolatainak követőit kérdezed, Jézus nem zsidó, hanem pártus származású volt (szerinte Jézus anyja Adiabene Mária pártus királyi hercegnő volt és apja József is pártus volt). Amennyiben ez az erősen vitatott tétel igaz, és mivel a zsidóság származását anyai ágon vezeti, Jézus sem bizonyulna zsidónak, mégha József az is volt és fiaként nevelte. Legalábbis Badinyi Jós Ferenc és követői szerint. Meg Whitee szerint, bár tőle még hallottam a geneológiai áttekintést.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 2)

Tudjátok, Alvin és Mókusoknak van az a száma hogy Jézusnak volt-e szakálla.
Valahogy mindig ez ugrik be amikor Jézus személyét olyan marhaságok kereszttűzébe állítják mint a körülmetélés.

Edit:
<object width="425" height="344">


<embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/GPOn68Lgep0&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></object>


----------



## FagyisSzent (2009 November 2)

Whitee írta:


> és íme látom,hogy Mindenki elhiszi azt,amit olvas,függetlenül attól,hogy az van ráírva:"Szentírás"?!


Ha alaposabban elolvasod, ki mit is irkál itt, láthatod, hogy elég kevesen veszik készpénznek, amit a Biblia ir. Szóval nem igazán értem, mit is állitasz?



Whitee írta:


> (Kedves Fagyisszent!Igen Jézus a kereszténység-nem a rómaié!!!!!-fő alakja,ha valamelyik kisajátítja,akkor ott kezdődik a bibi!)


Bocs, de nem pontosan értem, mit is állitasz itt, és miért nekem szegezed? Tudtommal sem éber sem alvó állapotomban nem állitottam (de mások sem errefelé), hogy akár Jézus, akár a kereszténység "a rómaié". Igy aztán egy kicsit megint tanácstalan vagyok gondodat illetően.



Whitee írta:


> Az Ószövetség teljes mértékben a zsidók történelme/története,aki a magáénak tekinti egészségére.
> És mi van a Korán-nal vagy más vallás "Szent" könyveivel?
> Hallott már valaki a Holt tengeri tekercsekről?
> Nos ebben a tekercsekben elég sok minden van,amit a Bibliába is benne foglaltatik.Akkor kérdem én:miért csak a római pápa legbelsőbb emberei vizsgálhatták-fordították le?Másokat miért nem engednek a közelébe?


Itt úgy látom, elég sok állitás zsúfolódott össze. Az Ószövetség (Tanakh) nem a zsidók történelme teljes mértékben, hanem nagyon sok mitosz, legenda is foglaltatik benne nem beszélve szerelmes költeményekről és profetikus látomásokról.

Igen, mi van a Koránnal?

Szerintem itt gyakorlatilag mindenki hallott a Holt-tengeri tekercsekről. Több topicban már sokszor foglalkoztunk velük. Te most milyen szempontból emlited itt "Az evolúció mint előre programozott önpusztítás" témában? Abban viszont teljesen igazad van, hogy a tekercsekben sok minden benne van, ami a Bibliában is (gyakorlatilag a teljes Ószövetség előkerült héber nyelven). Ezen kivül apokrif iratokat és pszeudepigrafákat tartalmaznak. Ami a pápai vonatkozást illeti, sajnos a bulvársajtó terméke ez a nézet. A tekercsek a Kings College és a Haifai Egyetem kezelésében vannak, korábban a jeruzsálemi Rockefeller Múzeuméban, nem pedig a Vatikánéban. Nem látszik ez alátámasztani, hogy a pápa bármiféle exkluzivitással birna a terkecsek felett. A tekercsek tartalma pedig annyira "titkos", hogy nemrég kiadták őket egy csodálatos faximile kiadásban (ha van 60 ezer dollárod, meg is vehetsz egy kópiát a jeruzsálemi Dead Sea Scrolls Foundationtól, ha még van nekik), valamint nyilvánosan elérhetők lesznek az internet jóvoltából mindeki számára, aki látni is akarja őket, nem pedig csak az összeesküvéses elméleteket hajéandó elhinni igaznak. Magyarul is számos könyv jelent meg a tekercsek tartalmával (pl. Fröhlich Ida: A qumráni szövegek magyarul, Szent István Társulat, 2000 - de persze mivel ez egy katolikus kiadó, biztos csak valami csalás lehet a dolog mögött... akkor olvasd Vermes Géza: A qumráni közösség és a holt-tengeri tekercsek története, Budapest, Osiris, 1998 vagy Amuszin, I. D.: A holt-tengeri tekercsek és a qumráni közösség, Budapest, Gondolat Kiadó, 1986)


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 2)

Whitee barátunk (ha jól értettem) az ellen rohant ki egy kissé, hogy azok az értékek, írások, tanítások (stb) amelyek jelen pillanatban egy-egy vallás tulajdonát képezik az emberiség érdekeit kellene hogy szolgálják és nem a vallásokat amelyek élősködnek rajtuk.

A tanítások az emberiségé kellene hogy legyenek és nem egymással acsarkodó, abból üzletet csináló felekezeteké.


----------



## FagyisSzent (2009 November 2)

Aerensiniac írta:


> A tanítások az emberiségé kellene hogy legyenek és nem egymással acsarkodó, abból üzletet csináló felekezeteké.


\\m/


----------



## Tman (2009 November 3)

Érdekes az egész felvetés és gondolat. A Jurassic park kicsit fura ámde zseniális matematikusa bennem is felkeltette az érdeklődés szikráit.
Az biztos, hogy a fajoknak van egy életciklusa és általában az enyészet martalékai lehetnek az idők változásával, s persze vannak olyan élőlények melyek több 100 millió évekig változatlanul megőrizték formájukat életmódjukat (pl. Cápák).
Mindenesetre van azért alapja a kérdésfelvetésének.


----------



## Whitee (2009 November 3)

Látom Aer megértette mit is írtam,jó az összegzés!
Köszi,hogy valaki meg-nem félreért!


----------



## FagyisSzent (2009 November 3)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Whitee barátunk (ha jól értettem) az ellen rohant ki egy kissé, hogy azok az értékek, írások, tanítások (stb) amelyek jelen pillanatban egy-egy vallás tulajdonát képezik az emberiség érdekeit kellene hogy szolgálják és nem a vallásokat amelyek élősködnek rajtuk.
> 
> A tanítások az emberiségé kellene hogy legyenek és nem egymással acsarkodó, abból üzletet csináló felekezeteké.


Köszi a fordítást!  Eztán majd mindíg megvárom a Te interpretációdat.  Köszi!


----------



## siriusB (2009 November 3)

FagyisSzent írta:


> Attól függ, kit kérdezel meg. Az Evangéliumok szerint igenis zsidó volt. Ha Badinyi Jós Ferencet illetve gondolatainak követőit kérdezed, Jézus nem zsidó, hanem pártus származású volt (szerinte Jézus anyja Adiabene Mária pártus királyi hercegnő volt és apja József is pártus volt). Amennyiben ez az erősen vitatott tétel igaz, és mivel a zsidóság származását anyai ágon vezeti, Jézus sem bizonyulna zsidónak, mégha József az is volt és fiaként nevelte. Legalábbis Badinyi Jós Ferenc és követői szerint. Meg Whitee szerint, bár tőle még hallottam a geneológiai áttekintést.



Na, eddig legalább Józsefben biztos voltam, mivel ő ugye "Dávid házából való" - ezek szerint erre sem vehetek mérget? 

Mária vonatkozásában sok mindent el tudok képzelni, amit Badinyi ír, mert a Biblia nagyon szűkszavú ezen a téren. Viszont Jézus nem ok nélkül csak a zsidók között térített ...


----------



## Whitee (2009 November 4)

Jézus nem "csak" a zsidók között térített!(szerintem),megint mert ezt írták?


----------



## FagyisSzent (2009 November 4)

siriusB írta:


> Na, eddig legalább Józsefben biztos voltam, mivel ő ugye "Dávid házából való" - ezek szerint erre sem vehetek mérget?
> 
> Mária vonatkozásában sok mindent el tudok képzelni, amit Badinyi ír, mert a Biblia nagyon szűkszavú ezen a téren. Viszont Jézus nem ok nélkül csak a zsidók között térített ...


Szerintem mérget venni semmire sem érdemes!  A Biblia valóban nagyon szűkszavú Mária származását illetően. A kor számára általában nem volt fontos a nő származása. A felada az utódok világra hozása és felnevelése volt. (Sokan még ma is így gondolkodnak.) A Biblia szűksavúságát viszont a mai kor bő spekulációval egészíti ki.


----------



## siriusB (2009 November 4)

Whitee írta:


> Jézus nem "csak" a zsidók között térített!(szerintem),megint mert ezt írták?



Nem állítom, hogy szakértő lennék, mert idő hiányában olvasgatok ezt is azt is, de belemélyedni képtelenség mindenbe, ami az embert érdekli. Én úgy tudom, hogy Pál kezdett el téríteni a "pogányok" között. Nem emlékszem, hogy a gnosztikus iratokban olvastam volna mást. És te?


----------



## siriusB (2009 November 4)

FagyisSzent írta:


> Szerintem mérget venni semmire sem érdemes!  A Biblia valóban nagyon szűkszavú Mária származását illetően. A kor számára általában nem volt fontos a nő származása. A felada az utódok világra hozása és felnevelése volt. (Sokan még ma is így gondolkodnak.) A Biblia szűksavúságát viszont a mai kor bő spekulációval egészíti ki.



Ez megint olyan dolog, hogy egyáltalán nem biztos. Lehetséges, hogy a későbbiekben veszítették el a nők valahol a befolyásukat, sőt a keresztény egyházban erre különös hangsúlyt fektettek. Szerintem, ha módjuk lett volna rá, még azt is letagadták volna, hogy Jézus anyja nő volt. :lol: Bár Jézusnak is voltak ezzel kapcsolatban furcsa mondatai, melyeket máig sem értek, viszont Mária Magdolnát egyenrangúnak tartotta magával. 

Na, mindegy. Bocs az offért, de Whitee felcsigázott...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2009 November 4)

siriusB írta:


> Ez megint olyan dolog, hogy egyáltalán nem biztos. Lehetséges, hogy a későbbiekben veszítették el a nők valahol a befolyásukat, sőt a keresztény egyházban erre különös hangsúlyt fektettek.


Sok száz éves hagyomány, hogy a Lukács által közölt genealógiai felsorolás valójában Mária származásáról szól. De ez még ennyi sok év után is nyitott vita.


siriusB írta:


> Szerintem, ha módjuk lett volna rá, még azt is letagadták volna, hogy Jézus anyja nő volt. :lol:...


Nem erős ez egy kicsit?


----------



## FagyisSzent (2009 November 4)

Whitee írta:


> Jézus nem "csak" a zsidók között térített!(szerintem),megint mert ezt írták?


Szerinted hol "téritett"?


----------



## Ernoe (2009 November 5)

> Ki az,aki a Jó Istenből/től olyat feltételez,mint a csonkítás,vagy véráldozat,meg hasonló emberi agyszülemények?
> Aki hisz,az szívével higgyen,ne csonkítással,meg agyament badarságokkal!
> A szeretet mindenek előtt!


*Kedves White*

Teljes mértékben igazat adok neked. 
Még anyival kiegésziteném, hogy se jo-se rosz-isten, sem tojástolyo husvéti nyuszi nem létezik. 

Bevándorlo öseink a zsido Krisztus nélkül összefolyaták a vérüket és ezt vérszerzödésnek nevezték, 
ma elmegy az ember egy jegyzöhöz ha megállapodást köt a másikkal.

Egymásban kell hinnünk, es egymás hasznára kell az életet irányitani.

*"A szabat van az emberekért és nem az emberek vannak a szabatért."*

Ez az egyetlen gondolat amit átlehet venni Jezus állitolagos mondásaibol.
De ezt nem szokták a templomokban predikálni mert oda lenne a dogmarendszer.


----------



## siriusB (2009 November 5)

FagyisSzent írta:


> Nem erős ez egy kicsit?



De! :656:


----------



## Whitee (2009 November 5)

Az embereknek először magukat kell legyőzniük(Ego-ego).aztán elfogadniuk egymást,mert csak akkor lehet teljes az Isteni megnyilvánulás.
"Csak Fény és semmi más!"
Egyébként Jézusnak sok olyan mondata volt,ami érdekes,csak nincsen benne a Bibliában :S
Van például az esszénus béke evangélium,amiben érdekes dolgok vannak!-bár ez itten nem a reklám helye!
Jézus hol térített?
Ajajj ez elég könnyű kérdés!
-Az emberek között!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ha valaki azt állítja,hogy a zsidók között csak,az már fajítélet nem?
Egyébként innen ered szerintem a fajgyűlölet!Elég durván hangzik,de csak gondoljunk bele:Kóser,csak a zsidók között...stb nem fura?


----------



## siriusB (2009 November 5)

Whitee írta:


> Az embereknek először magukat kell legyőzniük(Ego-ego).aztán elfogadniuk egymást,mert csak akkor lehet teljes az Isteni megnyilvánulás.
> "Csak Fény és semmi más!"
> Egyébként Jézusnak sok olyan mondata volt,ami érdekes,csak nincsen benne a Bibliában :S
> Van például az esszénus béke evangélium,amiben érdekes dolgok vannak!-bár ez itten nem a reklám helye!
> ...



Én ezt nem így látom. Szerintem őket kellett meggyőznie arról, hogy nem a helyes úton járnak, nem a "pogányokat" és azért, mert közülük való volt. Ebben nincs semmi rasszizmus.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 5)

ernoe írta:


> *kedves white*
> 
> teljes mértékben igazat adok neked.
> még anyival kiegésziteném, hogy se jo-se rosz-isten, sem tojástolyo husvéti nyuszi nem létezik.
> ...


............................................________
....................................,.-‘”...................``~.,
.............................,.-”...................................“-.,
.........................,/...............................................”:,
.....................,?......................................................\,
.................../...........................................................,}
................./......................................................,:`^`..}
.............../...................................................,:”........./
..............?.....__.........................................:`.........../
............./__.(.....“~-,_..............................,:`........../
.........../(_....”~,_........“~,_....................,:`........_/
..........{.._$;_......”=,_.......“-,_.......,.-~-,},.~”;/....}
...........((.....*~_.......”=-._......“;,,./`..../”............../
...,,,___.\`~,......“~.,....................`.....}............../
............(....`=-,,.......`........................(......;_,,-”
............/.`~,......`-...............................\....../\
.............\`~.*-,.....................................|,./.....\,__
,,_..........}.>-._\...................................|..............`=~-,
.....`=~-,_\_......`\,.................................\
...................`=~-,,.\,...............................\
................................`:,,...........................`\..............__
.....................................`=-,...................,%`>--==``
........................................_\..........._,-%.......`\
...................................,<`.._|_,-&``................`\


----------



## Whitee (2009 November 6)

Ha nem rasszizmus,akkor beskatulyázás,vagy részrehajlás,de mindaddig elbeszélünk egymás mellett,míg szerintem nem volt Zsidó Jézus,más szerint meg igen!


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 6)

Ebben Whitee-val értek egyet.
Jézus nem a zsidókat jött "megváltani" hanem az embereket.
Ez nem olyan dolog mint Sztálin esetében az egyetlen nagy orosz nemzet vagy Hitlernél a tiszta vérű germán lakosság vagy az übermensch.

Azok a hitek, vallások, világnézetek vagy bármi más ami ennyire felszínes dolgok alapján osztja meg az embereket mint hogy ki hova született, már eleve egy fogyatékosoknak készült manipulatív irányító csomag és nem több.


----------



## siriusB (2009 November 6)

Nem megváltásról volt szó szerintem, hanem arról, hogy Pál volt az első, aki a nem zsidók közé is elment téríteni. Jézus pedig a zsidók közt élt és biztos nem ok nélkül történt mindaz, ami a Bibliában írva vagyon. Azaz a mai értelemben véve előfordulhat, hogy Mária nem volt zsidó és akkor értelemszerűen Jézus sem, de mivel József fiaként nevelte születése pillanatától, ezért elképzelhetetlen, hogy ne tették volna meg vele azt, mint minden zsidó kisfiúval 8 napos korában.

Erről beszéltünk, nem a megváltásról (ami aztán végképp értelmezhetetlen annak, aki a papi dogmákat nem tartja magára nézve kötelezőnek....)


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 6)

Őszintén szólva a térítés szó sem megfelelő ha már itt tartunk.
A térítés mint olyan a misszionárius munkákkal függ össze. A Jézusi tanítások azonban tanítások és nem többek.

Richard Bach - Minden és mindenki Egy című könyvében fogalmazta ezt meg tökéletesen az öreg remete történetével. Ha van pár percetek ajánlom olvassátok el.
<center>
</center>
<center><table style="border-collapse: collapse;" width="90%" border="0" cellpadding="5" cellspacing="5"><tbody><tr><td width="100%">
Hang nélkül, füst nélkül lángoló napszínű oszlop lüktetett a talaj fölött, egy méterre se az öregtől. 
- ... és add a világnak úgy, amiképpen néked adatott – hangzott egy szelíd hang a fényből -, add mindeneknek, kik vágyják az igazságot, honnan jövénk, mi létünk értelme, s mely irányt követendjünk útban örökkévaló otthonunkba. 
Pár méterre a remetétől megtorpantunk, lenyűgözött a látvány. Életemben egyetlenegyszer láttam ilyen ragyogást, évekkel korábban. Akkor kápráztatott el egy véletlen felvillanása annak, amit még a mai napig is csak úgy tudok megfogalmazni: szeretet. Ez a fény itt, ami most láttunk, ugyanolyan volt, olyan sugárzó, hogy mellette a világ lábjegyzetté töpörödött, jelentéktelen, mellékes megjegyzéssé. 
A következő pillanatban a fény eltűnt. Ahol láttuk, most a földön aranyszín lapok hevertek, szépen formált betűkkel teleírt kézirat. 
A remete némán, csukott szemmel térdelt, nem vett tudomást rólunk. 
Leslie odalépett, lenyúlt a fénylő lapokért, felszedte őket.... 
Azt hittük, rúnákat vagy hieroglifákat fogunk látni, de angol szavak álltak a kéziratban. Hát persze, gondoltam. Az öreg franciául olvasná őket, egy perzsa meg farsziul. Így kell lennie ennek a megvilágosodással – nem a nyelv számít, csupán az, hogy a gondolatok kapcsolatba kerülhessenek egymással. 
_Fény-teremtmények vagytok, _olvastuk_. Fényből érkeztek, fénybe fogtok távozni, és minden lépéseteket örök létezésetek fénye kíséri. _
Leslie lapozott. 
_Saját választásotok szerint tartózkodtok most egy magatok teremtette világban. ami szívetek vágya, az válik valóra, és amilyenekké lenni törekedtek, olyanokká lesztek. _
_Ne féljetek, ne rettentsen benneteket a sötétség, puszta látszat az, sem a gonoszság, csalóka látomás az, sem a halál, üres köpeny az. Csupán ti állítottátok magatok elé mindezeket próbatételekként. Fenőköveknek választottátok őket, általuk élesítitek, edzitek szellemeteket. tudnotok kell, hogy mindig és mindenhol veletek van a szeretet valósága, és gyarapodó tudásotokat használva bármelyik pillanatban hatalmatokban áll változtatni a világotokon. _
És így folytatódott, sok száz oldalon át. Döbbenten lapozgattuk, bele-beleolvastunk. 
_Formákat teremtő élet vagytok. Kard vagy az évek terhe éppúgy nem okozhatja halálotokat, mintha egy szobából egy másikba mennétek át. Minden egyes szobában újabb mondanivalót tanultok, hogy mondhassátok, minden egyes átjáróban újabb dalt, hogy dalolhassátok. _
Leslie rám nézett, csillogott a szeme. Ha ez az írás így hat ránk, huszadik századi emberekre, micsoda hatása lenne azokra, akik ebben a században élnek, hányadik is lehet ... a tizenkettedik! 
Megint a kéziratba mélyedtünk. semmi rituális szöveg, sehol semmi szertartásrend, sehol egyetlen átok, könyörgés tüzes mennykövekért az ellenség fejére, elpusztításukért, egyetlen katasztrófa-beígérés sem a hitetleneknek, sehol egy könyörtelen Attila-isten. Említés sem tétetik templomokról, papokról, rabbikról vagy gyülekezetekről, zsolozsmákról, miseruhákról, megszentelt ünnepekről. Ez az írás szeretettől áthatott belső énünknek szólt, csak ennek a belső lénynek. 
Ha ezek a gondolatok ebben a században elterjednek, gondoltam, és ráébresztik az embereket, hogy felül lehet emelkedni hiteken, felismerik a szeretet hatalmát és nem lesz többé rettegés. Kimaradhat a sötét középkor a történelemből! 
Az öregember kinyitotta a szemét, most meglátott bennünket, de félelem nélkül nézett ránk, mintha már végig elolvasta volna a kéziratot. Rám pillantott, aztán a tekintete hosszan elidőzött Leslie-n. 
- Én Jean-Paul Le Clerc vagyok – szólalt meg. Ti meg angyalok. 
Meglepetésünkben megnémultunk, az öreg pedig vidáman elnevette magát. – Láttátok a Fényt? – kérdezte. 
- Itt az üzenet – nyújtotta feléje a feleségem a kéziratot. 
- A megvilágosító sugalmazás, igen. – Úgy hajolt meg Leslie előtt, mintha emlékezne rá, mintha legalábbis Leslie biztosan angyal volna. – Aki kész olvasni, megtudja belőle az igazságot, aki megfogadja, életet ad annak. Gyermek voltam, amikor a Fény megígérte, hogy azon a napon, amikor ti megjelentek, megkapom a kéziratot. megvénültem mire csakugyan megérkeztetek, és megjött az írás is. 
- Meg fogja változtatni a világot – mondtam. 
Furcsán nézett rám. – Nem. 
- De hát azért kaptad őket... 
- Próbatételként kaptam – felelte. 
- Próbatételként? 
- Messze földeket bejártam – nézett ránk -, százféle hit írásait tanulmányoztam Kínától a magas északi tájakig. És a sok olvasás ellenére megtanultam egyet-mást. Minden vallás fényárban kezdődik. De a fényt csak a szívek őrzik tartósan. Pergamenlapok nem képesek megőrizni. 
- De hát itt vannak, a kezedben tartod őket... – mondtam. - Olvasd! Gyönyörű! 
- Amit a kezemben tartok, az csupán pergamen – felelte. - Ha ezeket a szavakat a világ tudomására hozod, azok, akik már ismerik a bennük foglalt igazságokat, örömmel és megértéssel fogadják majd. Csakhogy mielőtt útjukra bocsátanánk ezeket a lapokat, nevet kell adnunk nekik. És ez a vesztüket fogja okozni. 
- Ha egy szépséges dolognak nevet adunk, ezzel a vesztét okozzuk? 
Meglepetten nézett rám. – Nem, a dolgokat elnevezni általában nem rejt veszélyeket. De ha ezeknek az eszméknek nevet adunk, ezzel új vallást alapítunk. 
- Miért? 
Mosolyogva kezembe nyomta a kéziratot. – neked adom...? – kérdően pillantott rám. 
- Richard. 
- Én ezeket a lapokat, amelyeket magától a Szeretet Fényétől kaptam, ezennel neked adom, Richard. Akarod-e te is továbbadni, a világnak, az embereknek, akik vágynak rá, hogy megismerjék, amit e lapok tudatnak, nekik, akik nem részesülhettek a kegyben, hogy itt legyenek, amikor a megvilágosító sugalmazás érkezett? Vagy meg akarod tartani őket egyedül magadnak? 
- Természetesen tovább akarom adni Őket! 
- És milyen nevet fogsz adni az adományodnak? 
Vajon hová akar kilyukadni, csodálkoztam. – Fontos ez? 
- Ha te nem adsz neki nevet, majd adnak mások. Úgy fogják hívni: _Richard könyve_. 
- Értem. Jó. Elnevezhetem bárminek..., mondjuk, Lapoknak. 
- És gondozni is fogod majd a _Lapoka_t? Vagy elnézed, hogy mások szerkesztgessék, amit nem értenek, megváltoztassák, kihagyják belőle, ami nem tetszik? 
- Dehogy! Egyetlen szót sem szabad megváltoztatni! Hiszen a Fénytől valók! Semmi változtatás nem lesz! 
- Biztos vagy benne? Egy-két sort se fognak megváltoztatni, ha alapos ok van rá? “Ezt így nem fogják megérteni”, “Ezzel megsérthetünk valakit”, “Az üzenet nem világos”? 
- Nincs változtatás! 
Kérdően felhúzta a szemöldökét. – És ugyan ki vagy te, hogy ennek érvényt is szerezhess? 
- Itt voltam, amikor az üzenet érkezett – vágtam rá. – A saját szememmel láttam, ahogy a kézirat megjelent! 
- Szóval – mondta lassan – te lettél A Lapok őrizője? 
- Nem feltétlenül kell nekem lennem. Ha megígéri, hogy nem változtat az üzeneten, akárki is lehet. 
- De valakiből csak lesz A Lapok őrizője? 
- Lehet. Gondolom, igen. 
- És ezzel létrejött a laphívők rendje. Mindazok, akik az életük árán is meg akarnak óvni egy gondolatrendszert, óhatatlanul a rend tagjává lesznek. Csakhogy minden új rend, minden új szervezet változás. Változás, mely világunk eddigi rendjének végét jelenti. 
- A Lapokon semmi nincs, ami bárkit vagy bármit fenyegetne – mondtam. – Szeretetet hirdetnek meg szabadságot. 
- A szeretet meg a szabadság a félelem meg az elnyomás végét jelenti. 
- Hát persze – vágtam rá ingerülten. Mire akar ez a vénember kilyukadni? És Leslie miért nem szól egy szót sem? Ő nem úgy látná, hogy ez... 
- Akik hasznot húznak a félelemből meg az elnyomásból – mondta Le Clerc -, gondolod, ők is örülnek majd a Lapoknak? 
- Azt nem hiszem, de csak nem hagyhatjuk, hogy ez a ... Fény ... kárba vesszen? 
- Ígéred, hogy óvni fogod a Fényt? – kérdezte az öreg. 
- Természetesen! 
- És a többi laphívő, a barátaid, ők is óvni fogják? 
- Igen. 
- És ha a félelem és az elnyomatás haszonélvezői meggyőzik a királyt, hogy országa vesztére törtök, ha megrohanják a házatokat, ha karddal rontanak rátok, akkor hogyan fogjátok megvédeni a lapokat? 
- Elmenekülök előlük! Megmentem a Lapokat! 
- És ha üldöznek, elfognak, sarokba szorítanak? 
- Ha harcolnom kell értük, hát harcolni fogok – fogadkoztam nekihevülten. – Létezik fontosabb is az életnél. Vannak eszmék, amelyekért érdemes akár meghalni is. 
Az öregember nagyot sóhajtott. – És így kezdődik majd a Nagy Lapvédő Háború – mondta szomorúan. – Vértek és kardok, pajzsok és lobogók, paripák és gyújtogatás, vértől csatakos utcák. A háború hosszú lesz és pusztító. Lelkes hívők ezrei fognak csatlakozni hozzátok, mit ezrek, tízezrek! Harcra készek, erősek, merészek. Ám a Lapok eszméin felbőszül minden uralkodó, aki megfélemlítés és szellemi sötétség által tartja fenn a hatalmát. Tízezrek támadnak majd rátok. 
Végre derengeni kezdett, mit is akar mondani nekem Le Clerc. 
- Hogy megismerjenek benneteket – folytatta -, és ti is felismerhessétek egymást, szükségetek lesz egy jelképre. Mit fogtok jelképül választani? Mi leng majd a lobogótokon? 
Nőtt bennem az aggodalom, de még nem adtam fel. 
- A Fény jelét – vágtam rá. – A láng. 
- És így leend – mondta, mintha egy még megíratlan történelemkönyvből olvasna fel hangosan -, hogy Frankhon földjén összecsap A Láng Jele A Kereszt Jelével, és a Láng kerekedik felül, dicső győzelmet arat, és a Kereszt városaiból néhányat porrá éget. Hanem azután a Kereszt szövetkezik a Félholddal, és egyesült seregeit özönölnek délről és keletről és északról is, százezer állig felfegyverzett harcos tör rátok, nyolcvanezretekre. 
Álljon meg a menet, akartam közbeszólni. Már tudtam, mi következik. 
- És a Kereszt minden egyes meggyilkolt katonájáért és a Félhold minden egyes lemészárolt harcosáért, akiket a nagyszerű ajándék védelmében megöltetek, száz ember gyűlöl meg benneteket. Apjuk, anyjuk, feleségük, lányaik, fiaik és barátaik, mind gyűlölni fogják a lapvédőket és a nyomorult Lapokat, hiszen szeretteiknek meg kellett halniuk miattuk, és minden lapvédő gyűlölni fog minden keresztényt meg minden átkozott Keresztet, minden mohamedánt meg minden átkozott Félholdat, mivel azok meg az ő szeretteik pusztulásának okozói. 
- Nem! – kiáltottam. Igaz volt minden szava. 
- És a Nagy Háború idején oltárok épülnek, katedrálisok égretörő tornyai emelkednek majd a Lapok tiszteletére. Akik fejlődésre, a megismeréssel járó megértésre vágytak, azon veszik majd észre magukat, hogy újabb babonaságok, újabb tiltások kötik gúzsba szellemüket: Harangok és jelképek, előírásos mozdulatok és kántálás, szertartások, imák, ornátusok, tömjénfüst meg perselyekbe hullajtott aranypénzek. Arany, még pompásabb templomokra, arany a kardokra, a nem hívőket megtéríteni, a lelküket megmenteni. 
- És arra is kell majd arany, Lapok első őrizője, hogy ha meghalsz, megformálják belőle a képmásodat. Hatalmas szobrokat, óriási freskókat, festményeket kell alkotni, hogy a halhatatlan művészet őrizze e magasztos pillanat emlékét... 

_Nem_! gondoltam. Lehetetlen! 
Csakhogy nem lehetetlen volt, hanem elkerülhetetlen. 
- Ha ezeket a lapokat a világ tudomására hozod, újabb hatalmas vallás támad, újabb papság, újabb Mi és újabb Ők, újabb gyilkos ellentét. Mához száz évre milliónyi áldozata lesz e szavaknak, amelyeket most a kezünkben tartunk; mához ezer évre sokszor tízmilliónyi. És mindez ezek miatt a lapok miatt. 
Az öregember hangjában nem csengett keserűség, sem cinizmust, sem elkeseredést nem lehetett benne felfedezni. Okulva azon, amit egy hosszú létidő során tanult, Jean-Paul Le Clerc bölcs nyugalommal egyszerűen tudomásul vette a tényeket. 
Leslie megborzongott. 
- Tegyem rád a zekémet? - kérdeztem. 
- Nem, köszönöm – mondta. – Nem a hidegtől van. 
- Nem, nem a hidegtől – bólintott Le Clerc. Lehajolt a tűzhöz, felvett egy üszkös gallyat és az aranyszín lapokhoz érintette. – Mindjárt megmelegszel. 
- Ne! – elrántottam a lapokat. - Elégetnéd az igazságot? 
- Az igazságot nem lehet elégetni. Bárki, aki keresi, mindig fellelheti – felelte az öregember. – Csak ezeket a lapokat lehet elégetni. Rajtatok áll, választhattok. Akarjátok, hogy a laphit legyen a következő vallás a világon? – Elmosolyodott. – ti lehetnétek az új egyház első szentjei... 
Leslie-re néztem, a bennem támadt rémületet láttam az ő szemében is. 
Kivette az öreg kezéből az izzó fadarabot, és a kézirat sarkaihoz érintette. A gally parazsa hirtelen vakító fehér nap-virággá nyílt, elejtettük a kéziratot, lángolva hullt a földre. Pár pillanatig égett még, aztán hamuvá szürkült. 
Az öregember megkönnyebbülten sóhajtott fel. – Áldott nap ez a mai! Milyen ritkán is adódik alkalom, hogy megmentsük a világot egy új vallástól! 
Aztán reménykedő mosollyal a feleségemre nézett. – Most megmentettük, ugye? 
Leslie visszamosolygott rá. – Megmentettük, Jean-Paul Le Clerc. Egyetlen hang nincs a történelemben a laphívőkről vagy a háborújukról. 
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </center>​


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 6)

– Áldott nap ez a mai! Milyen ritkán is adódik alkalom, hogy megmentsük a világot egy új vallástól!


----------



## Whitee (2009 November 7)

Szerintem Pál apostol egy kitalált személy....tipikus megtestesítője a rosszból jóvá válás példájára,mi másra találták volna ki?
Wass Albertnek volt egy jó(na több is)könyve,amiben leírta,hogy amikor valaki valami rosszat tesz valakivel,annak lehet az unokája fogja a vérét kívánni azért a sérelemért!Elgondolkodtató...néha a zsidók a mai napig üldöztetettnek érzik magukat,mikor "ők" a "kiválasztottak",és ők azok akik világuralomra törnek...nem semmi.
Ha azt vesszük az egész világ hisz valakiben/miben!
Igen az ateista is..abban,hogy nincs semmi,így a semmiben!Az egész nézőpont kérdése.
De tényleg meg kellene békülni az embereknek egymással!
A gyűlölet-------->Gyűlik és Öl,de nem azt akire irányul,hanem akiből jön!
Békesség!


----------



## siriusB (2009 November 7)

Itt sem lehet általánosítani, mert épp a minap olvastam az egyik tekintélyes és ismert idős zsidó embertől (hülye fejemmel most a neve nem ugrik be), hogy nem helyes azt állítani, hogy a zsidó nép a "kiválasztott" nép, a többiek közül kiemelt Isten szemében. Isten az emberek összességének az istene, nem egy népé, hanem minden emberé.

Mint említettem, ezt nem egy muszlim, vagy keresztény mondta.

Egyébként is az ilyen ellenségeskedést szító kijelentéseknek a hangsúlyozására mindig valamiféle hatalmi elit fekszik rá. Nem szabad bedőlnünk neki.


----------



## FagyisSzent (2009 November 12)

Whitee írta:


> Szerintem Pál apostol egy kitalált személy....tipikus megtestesítője a rosszból jóvá válás példájára,mi másra találták volna ki?
> ...
> Ha azt vesszük az egész világ hisz valakiben/miben!


És ki találta ki Pál apostolt?


----------



## Attila-55 (2009 November 13)

Ez nekem nagyon tetszett! Köszönöm!


----------



## Ernoe (2009 November 13)

> ...épp a minap olvastam az egyik tekintélyes és ismert idős zsidó embertől (hülye fejemmel most a neve nem ugrik be), hogy nem helyes azt állítani, hogy *a zsidó nép a "kiválasztott" nép*, a többiek közül kiemelt....



*Kedves SiriusB*

Köztudott, hogy én mit tartok az Istenekröl és a vallásokrol de amit itt olvasok az tök logikátlan. 

Nekem is az az érzésem, hogy *nem a zsidok számára fontos*, hogy öket Isten kiválasztott népének tekintse a világ 
hanem a "szentestében" valo hivöknek. 

*A kiválasztás nélkül ugyanis nincsen messiásvárás, "az Ige beteljesedése".* 
Jezus a véletlen szüleménye lenne. Nem lenne több mint egy vándorprédikátor, egy szektavezetö mint a Bhagwan.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 14)

Ernoe írta:


> Köztudott, hogy én mit tartok az Istenekröl és a vallásokrol de amit itt olvasok az tök logikátlan.
> Nekem is az az érzésem, hogy *nem a zsidok számára fontos*, hogy öket Isten kiválasztott népének tekintse a világ hanem a "szentestében" valo hivöknek.
> *A kiválasztás nélkül ugyanis nincsen messiásvárás, "az Ige beteljesedése".*
> Jezus a véletlen szüleménye lenne. Nem lenne több mint egy vándorprédikátor, egy szektavezetö mint a Bhagwan.


Megint fordítva nézed a képletet kedves Ernoe.
Ha létezik egyáltalán olyan hogy messiás akkor szerintem teljesen természetes hogy azt megpróbálják egyes népcsoportok kisajátítani.
A zsidóság esetében ez duplán ironikus, ha azt nézzük hogy gyakorlatilag ők végezték ki.


----------



## ppsk (2009 November 14)

A zsidókkal nem az a baj, hogy a Tóra azt mondja, hogy ők a kiválasztott nép. 3-4000 évvel ezelőtt minden nép vallása, mítosza ezt mondta. Ezzel nincs is semmi baj. Azzal viszont már van, hogy azóta eltelt 3-4000 év, szinte mindenki leszokott erről a felsőbbrendűség érzésről (vagy legalábbis az egészséges szintre szorította azt). A zsidóknál látszólag lassúbb ez a folyamat, ezzel (kívülállóknak) nem lehet mit kezdeni. Mindenesetre azért egy kicsit igyekezhetnének...


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 15)

ppsk írta:


> A zsidókkal nem az a baj, hogy a Tóra azt mondja, hogy ők a kiválasztott nép. 3-4000 évvel ezelőtt minden nép vallása, mítosza ezt mondta. Ezzel nincs is semmi baj. Azzal viszont már van, hogy azóta eltelt 3-4000 év, szinte mindenki leszokott erről a felsőbbrendűség érzésről (vagy legalábbis az egészséges szintre szorította azt). A zsidóknál látszólag lassúbb ez a folyamat, ezzel (kívülállóknak) nem lehet mit kezdeni. Mindenesetre azért egy kicsit igyekezhetnének...


Hááát... fene se tudja.
A fanatikusok minden vallásban ilyenek, van ahol több van ahol kevesebb, de azért vannak. A zsidóságot illetően viszont senki nincs tisztában ennek a mértékével, mert ez a szám háborúsdis, még a kapitalizmust is átszövő vallási egyveleg elég drasztikus és veszélyes képet fest róluk.

Az egészben a lehetőség az ijesztő, hogy esetleg annak a sok összeesküvés elméletnek van alapja, lévén egyszer-kétszer nagyon gyanús összhang van a realitás és ezen földtől elszakadt teóriáknak.

A legjobb messziről elkerülni az egészet.


----------



## FagyisSzent (2009 November 15)

Javasolnám, hogy térjünk vissza a topic eredeti vonalához. Emlékeztetőül, a téma "*Az evolúció mint előre programozott önpusztítás*". Köszi.


----------



## pitti (2009 November 15)

ppsk írta:


> A zsidókkal nem az a baj, hogy a Tóra azt mondja, hogy ők a kiválasztott nép. 3-4000 évvel ezelőtt minden nép vallása, mítosza ezt mondta. Ezzel nincs is semmi baj. Azzal viszont már van, hogy azóta eltelt 3-4000 év, szinte mindenki leszokott erről a felsőbbrendűség érzésről (vagy legalábbis az egészséges szintre szorította azt). A zsidóknál látszólag lassúbb ez a folyamat, ezzel (kívülállóknak) nem lehet mit kezdeni. Mindenesetre azért egy kicsit igyekezhetnének...


Elnezest kivanok, de te olvastad a Torat?
Ha igen akkor lennel szives engem errol a "kivalasztott nep" dologrol felvilagositani?
Ki valasztotta ki oket?
Miert valasztotta ki oket?
Es Ok mit mondanak errol?


----------



## dani miki (2009 November 15)

Eredeti szerző *ppsk* 

 
_A zsidókkal nem az a baj, hogy a Tóra azt mondja, hogy ők a kiválasztott nép. 3-4000 évvel ezelőtt minden nép vallása, mítosza ezt mondta. Ezzel nincs is semmi baj. Azzal viszont már van, hogy azóta eltelt 3-4000 év, szinte mindenki leszokott erről a felsőbbrendűség érzésről (vagy legalábbis az egészséges szintre szorította azt). A zsidóknál látszólag lassúbb ez a folyamat, ezzel (kívülállóknak) nem lehet mit kezdeni. Mindenesetre azért egy kicsit igyekezhetnének...





csak kérdezném: a magyaroknak 3-4000 évekkel milyen vallása vagy mítosza írta hogy: ők a kiválasztott.

sőt a zsidókon kívül senki.

















































































_


----------



## siriusB (2009 November 15)

Nincs a zsidókkal semmi baj. Minden népnek ilyen következetesen kellene képviselni a saját érdekeit, minden népnek ilyen összetartóan kellene viselkedni és minden népnek így kellene védenie állampolgárait vagy a saját fajtáját (például nekünk magyaroknak is).

Ha így tennénk, ahelyett, hogy mindent elkövetünk hogy gyűlölködést szítsunk és megosszuk a társadalmunkat, akkor nem a békát néznénk alulról...:mrgreen:


----------



## Ernoe (2009 November 15)

> Megint fordítva nézed a képletet kedves Ernoe.
> Ha létezik egyáltalán olyan hogy messiás akkor szerintem teljesen természetes hogy azt megpróbálják egyes népcsoportok kisajátítani.
> A zsidóság esetében ez duplán ironikus, ha azt nézzük hogy gyakorlatilag ők végezték ki.


*Kedves Aer.*

Erdekes, hogy abban a témában rendelkezel a legnagyobb deficittel amit védeni szándékozol. 

Nekem atheistának kell elmagyaráznom mit tanit a theismus.

Elöszöris Jezus semmi szerepet nem játszik a zsido vallásban mégcsak a traditioban sem.
A zsidok soha nem fesziteték volna keresztre Jezust, az egy tipikus Romai kivégzési modszer. 
Ök maximum megkövezték volna de egész biztos nem husvétkor és pénteken. 
Azonkivül a megkövezéshez sok emberr kell de ha jol tudom Jézus popularitásnak örvendett, 
temetöket támasztott fel, lepratelepeket tett feleslegessé na és nem utolsosorban a csodálatos 
kenyér és borszaporitással belopta magát az emberek szivébe. 

Ha valakinek érdeke lett volna Jézus halála akor az Jézus volt maga, hiszen ezért jött a Födre, 
ahogy a "megujjitott szövetség" irja, hogy megmutassa, hogy "fellehet támadni". 

De ha már az átváltoztatásoknál vagyunk feltünik nekem, hogy Jezus vizböl csinált bort, 
a követöi pedig szakadatlan probálkoznak borbol vért varázsolmi minden szentmise alkalmával. 
Nem érdekes?

De maradjunk a “kiválasztásnál” mert ez jol mutatja, hogy mire jok a vallások: csak ellenségeskedésre.

A legnagyobb világvallás, a kereszténység az irigységre lett alapitva. 
Es ez egy olyan massziv bázis amin 2,5 milliárd jol megveti a lábát. 

Mi az hogy "uj szövetség"? Mi az, hogy Korán? 
Semmi más mint egy nemlétezö alfa-emberke kegyeibe valo kapaszkodás. 
A nemlétezö alfa-emberke megigéri egy népnek, hogy nem hagyja öket elveszni és ha 
bajba lessznek küld egy megmentöt. Ennek fejében egy csomo “kötelesség” betartását kényszeriti a népre. 

Jozsefnek még sikerül egy tál lencséért megvenni az eöjogokat, Szt. Péter és utodai ehez egy gorombább 
utat választanak söt irásba foglalva is “kiforgatják az örökösöket” egy “Uj Testamentumot” egy “Uj szerzödést” 
kötnek az állitolagos alfa-emberkével és a volt örökösöket kikiáltják Istengyilkosnak. 
A Korán meg nem más mint egy közvetlen összetüzés ezzel a “régi szerzödést” tartalmazo könyvvel. 
“Ezek azt mondják,… az igazság viszont a következö." Ez a stilusa az egész könyvnek. 

Akaratlanul felmerül bennem a kérdés, miért éppen a Vatikán-állam aki még nem ratifikálta az emberi jogok törvényét
és miért éppen ez az Istenállam nem akarja Izraelt elismerni? 

Ugy látszik az a darabka föld is ahol Jezus születt és élt tárgya az örökösödési pernek. 


> Hááát... fene se tudja.
> A fanatikusok minden vallásban ilyenek, van ahol több van ahol kevesebb, de azért vannak.
> A zsidóságot illetően viszont senki nincs tisztában ennek a mértékével, mert ez a szám háborúsdis,
> még a kapitalizmust is átszövő vallási egyveleg elég drasztikus és veszélyes képet fest róluk.
> ...


 
Elöbb informálodi, utána gondolni és azután itélni kedves Aer.

Olvassál már bele az elmult evezredek történelmébe, *kik voltak a nagy háboruskodok*, elnyomok? 
A zsidok biztos, hogy nem.

En csak Egyiptomot látok ahol a zsidok rabszolgák voltak. Nagy-Sándorokrol olvasok, Nagy Romai Birodalom-rol, 
Spanyol-Portugál Királyságokrol, államokrol akik kereszteshadjáratokkal szétkergették és üldözték a "kiválasztott népet".
Az ujvilágot kolonializálták keresztényi megbizásbol. Mind-Dynastiát, Mogul-birodalmat, Hindu államokat, a Ozman birodalmat. 
Es a végül a nazi Drittes Reich-ot ami "Endlösung", végsö megoldás cimszo alatt, *népirtásba kezdett ipari modszerekkel!*

Akikröl te megvetöen beszélsz azok világszerte elismert magyar tudosok, nobeldijasok, filmrendezök, irok akikre büszkék vagyunk, 
vagy kevésbé ismert egyszerü szorgalmas emberek szétszorva a világba ahol éppen otthonra leltek.

Borsod-Abaúj-Zemplén-megye nagyobb mit az a pici terület amit ez a történelmileg jelentös nép magának követel,
amiért küzd a holocaust ota, és ezt te "világuralomra valo törekvésnek" nevezed!


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 15)

Bocs ernoe, de nem feltétlen vagyok kíváncsi a "mi lett volna ha" felkiáltású elméleti hittanórádra. Az utóbbi időben erősen kevered az elméleteidet a valósággal, ezzel komoly gátakat szabva annak hogy bárki is megpróbáljon válaszolni az írásodra.

Persze nem mintha zavarna hogy épkézláb választ nem lehet adni az írásaidra, csak amikor olyan dolgokra lyukadunk ki mint hogy nem a Zsidók feszítették meg Jézust hanem a rómaiak, mert a keresztre feszítés római "divat", akkor én is lehúzom a rolót.
Ha vissza emlékszel ezt már párszor eljátszottuk többek között akkor amikor azt bizonygattad hogy az első élőlény úgy jött létre hogy a világra szarta magát.


----------



## Ernoe (2009 November 15)

> Ha vissza emlékszel ezt már párszor eljátszottuk többek között akkor amikor azt bizonygattad hogy az első élőlény úgy jött létre hogy a világra szarta magát.


*Nézd Aer.*

A modortalansággal járo tudatlanságod nem tudott engem kihozni a sodrombol de lassan az az érzésem, hogy egy becstelen emberrel van dolgom.

Ilyenekkel meg csak kényszerböl állok szoba. 

Lehet, hogy nem tehetsz rolla, kemény öklü volt a papád. (te irtad, hogy az öklével az arcodba csapott.). Jobbulást kivánok. Amen.







Itt látod a "vérengzö zsidokat" akik Jezust leveszik a keresztröl. 
Judásnak megkellett csokolnia Jézust, hogy a romai katonák nehogy összekeverjék egy tanitvánnyal.
Ha egy nyelvet beszéltek volna akkor erre nem lett volna szükség, nemde?
Még az Ujszövetség is arrol ir, hogy a katonák "kockát vetettek", hogy melyiküké legyen Jezus ruhája.
Ha zsidok feszitették volna keresztre akkor a levételi-engedélyt a keresztfárol nem a romaiaknál kérvényezték volna meg.
............
De minek is sorolom, ugysem tudod követni...


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 15)

Látod ernoe, senki nem kényszerít rá hogy szóba állj velem ugyanakkor arra is kitértünk már hogy a becstelen szó nem hangzik túl hitelesen egy olyan ember szájából aki a saját maga fantáziálása alapján ítéli el ember társait, aki szerint az állatok pusztán szexuális segéd eszközök, a gyerekek pedig nyugodtan bevonhatók a szexbe lévén az egy egyszerű szociális interakció.

Sajnálom ha annyira személyesen érintett a válaszom, hogy ellentámadásra késztet, ugyanakkor már ezen is túlestünk párszor. Mióta találkoztunk ezen a fórumon csak annyira kértelek hogy hagyd el a demagógiát és ép ész érvekkel beszélgess.
Erre te a mai napig nem vagy hajlandó, mi több még élvezed is a kialakult szituációt így sem módomban sem pedig szándékomban nem áll a válaszaim nyers stílusán változtatni.


----------



## Ernoe (2009 November 15)

Aer. azért vagy egy becstelen ember mert: 

*tudatossan és ismételten olyan kijelentéseket adsz a számba amit én nem mondtam és ez rágalmazás.*

En nem szolitottam fel soha senkit pedofil cselekedetekre. 
Es követelem, hogy ilyen vádakat többé nem irsz!

De itt ügye anonym mindent szabad.

A privát életben már a kádi elé citáltalak volna!


----------



## ppsk (2009 November 15)

pitti írta:


> Elnezest kivanok, de te olvastad a Torat?



Pár évvel ezelőtt átfutottam, szóval a kérdésedre igennel kell válaszolnom, de azt azért hozzátenném, hogy egyáltalán nem vagyok egy nagy Biblia-ismerő.



pitti írta:


> Ha igen akkor lennel szives engem errol a "kivalasztott nep" dologrol felvilagositani?
> Ki valasztotta ki oket?
> Miert valasztotta ki oket?



Mint mondtam, ez minden mitológiában benne van ez a kiválasztott nép státus. Hol jobban előjön ez, hol kevésbé. Teszem azt, a germán mitológiában csak nyomokban fedezhető fel, addig a héber mitológiában ez lényegesen jobban előtérbe kerül (mikor Isten szövetséget köt a zsidókkal).Mint mondtam, ezzel nincsen semmi baj (remélem ez nem érződött ki az előző hsz-emból). A "miért pont ők" kérdést könnyű megválaszolni. Azért "pont ők", mert ők írták a saját mitológiájukat. 

Őseink mitológiáját pedig alig ismerjük, csupán nyomai maradtak. 



pitti írta:


> Es Ok mit mondanak errol?



Erről egymásnak teljesen ellentmondó nyilatkozatokat olvastam zsidóktól.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 15)

Ernoe írta:


> Aer. azért vagy egy becstelen ember mert:
> *tudatossan és ismételten olyan kijelentéseket adsz a számba amit én nem mondtam és ez rágalmazás.*
> 
> En nem szolitottam fel soha senkit pedofil cselekedetekre.
> ...


Látod aki hülyeségeket beszél azt hülyének nézik.

Kedves ernoe, a hozzászólásaid (ha csak nem törölted ki őket) ott vannak a homoszexuális topicban. Ha gondolod és ettől jobban érzed magad akkor beidézhetem őket annak érdekében hogy mások el tudják dönteni hogy rágalmazok-e.
Ha úgy érzed pontosítani szeretnél az írásaidon mert még a legjobb esetben is félreérthetőek, akkor tedd meg és ne velem szórakozz.


----------



## siriusB (2009 November 15)

Egyáltalán először jó volna, ha tudnánk, hogy *mire* választotta ki Isten Izraelt? Az a szó, hogy "kiválasztott" elég sok mindent lefedhet, szerintem nézőpont kérdése csak.

Eddig a "kiválasztottságuk" elég sok szenvedést hozott nekik a történelem folyamán. Én most sem szeretnék a helyükben "kiválasztott" lenni, hogy őszinte legyek. Jó nekem itt ebben a kis kárpátmedencei gödörben és szegénységben. Itt legalább nem robbantják fel alattam a buszt és nem kell 3 méteres falakkal elhatárolódnom másoktól.... bár ahogy a mai hírekben olvastam, hamarosan mi is megérhetjük ezt

Azért megszólalt bennem a kisördög, szívesen meghallgatnám, hogy is volt az, amikor "Isten" Mózesnek ezt mondta.  Szóról szóra ám!:K:


----------



## ppsk (2009 November 15)

Egy valamit szögezzünk le: a zsidók kiválasztása egy *mítosz*. Ugyanolyan mítosz, mint Emese álma, a Ragnarök, a Kalevala, stb. Ekként is kéne kezelni. Annyi a különbség, hogy a zsidók és keresztények (továbbá asszem a muzulmánok, de ebben nem vagyok teljesen biztos) ebben hisznek, illetve a zsidóknál ez az egyik alap.


----------



## ppsk (2009 November 15)

siriusB írta:


> Én most sem szeretnék a helyükben "kiválasztott" lenni, hogy őszinte legyek. Jó nekem itt ebben a kis kárpátmedencei gödörben és szegénységben. Itt legalább nem robbantják fel alattam a buszt és nem kell 3 méteres falakkal elhatárolódnom másoktól.... bár ahogy a mai hírekben olvastam, hamarosan mi is megérhetjük ezt



Én sem szeretnék iskolába menet vagy ott esetleg a kórházban rakétától széttépettetni. Esetleg *minden nap kilométereket gyalogolni* a vízért. Esetleg magas betonfalakkal *körbekerített gettókban éhezni*. Vagy átélni ahogy *elveszik a földemet és házamat* (a *hazámról* nem is beszélve...) aztán a családommal együtt a sivatagba vagy egy *gettóba deportálnak*. S ha ezek után azt merem mondani, hogy egy *tudatos népirtás*, egy *Holocaust* áldozata vagyok, akkor még én vagyok a rossz...

(A megvastagított kifejezések ismerősek lehetnek egy másik nép történelméből is...)

Mindenesetre ez már nagyon off, szóval ebbe inkább ne menjünk bele, mert felesleges vitába torkollna, amiből csak harag lesz, az meg sosem jó. Csupán a tisztánlátás kedvéért vettem mégis a bátorságot ezeket leírni.


----------



## FagyisSzent (2009 November 15)

"_Néktek pedig mondom: Ti örökölni fogjátok az ő földüket, mert én néktek adom azt örökségül, azt a tejjel és mézzel folyó földet. Én vagyok az Úr, a ti Istenetek, a ki kiválasztottalak titeket a népek közül._" (3Móz 20,24)

"_Mert az Úrnak, a te Istenednek szent népe vagy te; téged választott az Úr, a te Istened, hogy saját népe légy néki, minden nép közül e föld színén.
Nem azért szeretett titeket az Úr, sem nem azért választott titeket, hogy minden népnél többen volnátok; mert ti minden népnél kevesebben vagytok;...
De megfizet azoknak személy szerint, a kik őt gyűlölik, elvesztvén őket; nem késlekedik az ellen, a ki gyűlöli őt, megfizet annak személy szerint._.._
Áldottabb lészesz minden népnél; nem lészen közötted magtalan férfi és asszony, sem barmaid között meddő._.._
És megemészted mind a népeket, a melyeket néked ád az Úr, a te Istened; ne kedvezzen a te szemed nékik, és ne tiszteld az ő isteneit; mert tőr gyanánt volna az néked....__
Ne félj tőlök; emlékezzél meg csak azokról, a miket cselekedett az Úr, a te Istened a Faraóval és mind az égyiptombeliekkel: 
A nagy kisértésekről, a melyeket láttak a te szemeid, és a jelekről és csudákról; az erős kézről, és a kinyujtott karról, a melylyel kihozott téged az Úr, a te Istened! 
Így cselekeszik az Úr, a te Istened minden néppel, a melytől te félsz.
Sőt még a darázsokat is rájok bocsátja az Úr, a te Istened mind addig, míglen elvesznek azok is, a kik megmaradtak, és a kik elrejtőztek te előled.
Ne rettenj meg azok előtt, mert közötted van az Úr, a te Istened, nagy és rettenetes Isten!
És lassan-lassan kiűzi az Úr, a te Istened e népeket te előled. Nem lehet őket hirtelen kipusztítanod, hogy a mezei vadak meg ne sokasodjanak ellened!
De az Úr, a te Istened elődbe veti őket, és nagy romlással rontja meg őket, míglen elvesznek.
Az ő királyaikat is kezedbe adja, hogy eltöröljed az ő nevöket az ég alól; senki ellened nem állhat, míglen elveszted őket._" (5Móz 7,6-24)

Miért is probléma a zsidóság saját kiválasztottságába vetett hite, amikor az evolúcióról, mint előre programozott önpusztításról szól a téma?

Szerintem továbbra is el kellene hagyni ezt a mellékvágányt.


----------



## siriusB (2009 November 15)

FagyisSzent írta:


> Miért is probléma a zsidóság saját kiválasztottságába vetett hite, amikor az evolúcióról, mint előre programozott önpusztításról szól a téma?
> 
> Szerintem továbbra is el kellene hagyni ezt a mellékvágányt.



*Mert mi az evolúció?* Kiválasztódás, kiválasztottság...

Még hogy nem illik ide a téma! Mi lehet a következménye egy olyan fennen hirdetett kinyilatkoztatásnak, hogy  "Isten felemelt ma téged, hogy kiválasztott népe legyél... és az összes népek fölé helyezett."

A következménye az lett, mint ami ennek a topiknak a címe: *Az evolúció, mint előre programozott önpusztítás.
*


----------



## Ernoe (2009 November 15)

> Egyáltalán először jó volna, ha tudnánk, hogy *mire* választotta ki Isten Izraelt? Az a szó, hogy "kiválasztott" elég sok mindent lefedhet, szerintem nézőpont kérdése csak.


 
*Kedves SiriusB*

Ne csinálj már ugy mindha lenne egy Isten aki igéreteket adna itt emberkéknek vagy népeknek. 

Az egész egy vicc, az isten földi helytartojával Romával és a mögötte levö államaparátussal.

Egy nemlétezö lénynek, egy un. Istennek lehet diplomatiailag elismert országa és ugyanakkor egy létezö, 
kézzel foghato néptöl megtagadjuk ezt? 

Ha azután mennénk ami a "Szentkönyvekben" van, függetlenül attol, hogy Budhizmus, keresztény mythologia 
vagy Korán akkor mindenkinek agyonkéne ütnie a másikat, 
*csak megkell találni a rendes idézetet hozzá a vastag könyvben.*

Röviden, hogy más vallásod van az azt jelenti, hogy máshova kerülsz a tulvilágon. 
Ha nem vagy keresztény akkor a pokolba, ha nem vagy Mohamedán akkor diszno vagy majom lesz belölled.
Ilyen sületlenségeket felnött emberektöl. 

Paul Spiegel, a Zentralrats der Juden in Deutschland volt elnöke irja a "Was ist Koscher" cimü könyvében a
zsido vallásrol és a zsido életröl, hogy mit is jelent a "kiválasztott nép" megnevezés a zsidok számára.

Az nem más mint *egy vigasz, hogy az ember ne adja fel *a nehézségekkel járo küzdelmet az életben.

Nem kell kétségbeesni, ha minden szakad akkor jön egy megmentöt, Maschiach aki segiteni fog.
Es jön a jolismert példa, ha háromszor egymásután senki sem tartja meg a szabatot vagy akkor ha
háromszor egymás után mindenki megtartja a szabatot, számithatunk egy megváltoval. 

*Nevetséges ahogy irigykedni tudnak az emberek *
*egy nemlétezö lénytöl kapott nemlétezö válveregetés miatt. *








"Néha kérdezem magam, hogy én vagyok?"


----------



## siriusB (2009 November 15)

Nekem Klaus Matefi tetszik e tárgyban, bár nem kértem tőle engedélyt, hogy idézhetem-e...

[FONT=Verdana, Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]*"Elhatároztam, hogy ezt a kérdést megpróbálom pártatlanul megoldani.

Már az elején két lehetöség adódik, melyek külön-külön is több lehetöséget rejtenek magukban:

1, a vallások csak mesés legendák, melyek kizárólagosan csak a népek befolyásolására, kézbentartására hivatottak

a, nem létezik kiválasztottság, hisz olyan Isten se létezik amiröl szó van
b, a természet törvényeit veszi a "kiválasztottság" alapjául
c, önkiválasztás saját, jól átgondolt és megszerkesztett törvényeken keresztül

2, van Isten és olyan, ahogyan azt az egyes vallások részletezik
a, van kiválasztottság:
- az Ószövetség szerint a zsidó nép
- az Újszövetség szerint :

Máté evangéliuma
21,42. Monda nékik Jézus: Sohasem olvastátok-é az írásokban: A mely követ az építõk megvetettek, az lett a szegletnek feje; az Úrtól lett ez, és csodálatos a mi szemeink elõtt.
21,43. Annakokáért mondom néktek, hogy elvétetik tõletek az Istennek országa, és oly népnek adatik, a mely megtermi annak gyümölcsét.

- a Szent Korona Tana és az Arvisura szerint a magyarság
- más nép a kiválasztott
- mindenki kiválasztott
- csak személyi kiválasztottság létezik
- különbözö kiválasztottság létezik

b, nincsen kiválasztottság*[/FONT]"


----------



## siriusB (2009 November 15)

Szia Ernő!

Egyszerre írtunk jóformán, úgyhogy a felvetésedre a válaszom az, amit beidéztem.

Lejjebb pedig írtam, hogy szívesen meghallgatnám, hogy mit mondott "Isten" valójában Mózesnek! Mert az egy dolog, amit beleírtak a Bibliába vagy a Tórába, vagy amit Mózes mondott a népnek, amikor lejött a hegyről. De hogy a hegyen mit mondtak neki... és Ki mondta.....!


----------



## FagyisSzent (2009 November 16)

Ernoe írta:


> Ne csinálj már ugy mindha lenne egy Isten aki igéreteket adna itt emberkéknek vagy népeknek.
> 
> Az egész egy vicc, az isten földi helytartojával Romával és a mögötte levö államaparátussal.


Érdekes, hogy a Tóra kijelentéseiért is Rómát szapulod... 



Ernoe írta:


> ...Paul Spiegel, a Zentralrats der Juden in Deutschland volt elnöke irja a "Was ist Koscher" cimü könyvében a
> zsido vallásrol és a zsido életröl, hogy mit is jelent a "kiválasztott nép" megnevezés a zsidok számára.
> 
> Az nem más mint *egy vigasz, hogy az ember ne adja fel *a nehézségekkel járo küzdelmet az életben.


Ha Paul Spiegelt, vagy bármely más saját hitével komolyan foglalkozó zsidó embert MA megkérdezel arról, mit is kellene a kiválasztottságon érteni, nyilvánvalaóan valami hasonlót fog válaszolni a fenti idézethez. A kiválasztottság értelmezése komoly változásokon ment keresztül az évezredek során. Erről maga a Tanakh ad csodálatos áttekintést. A Holocaust óta a kiválasztottság intellektuális megközelítése valóban olyasmi mint, amit Spiegel ír.



Ernoe írta:


> ...*Nevetséges ahogy irigykedni tudnak az emberek **egy nemlétezö lénytöl kapott nemlétezö válveregetés miatt. *


Ugyan miért feltételezed, hogy irigykedik valaki?


----------



## b.p. (2009 November 16)

siriusB írta:


> Egyáltalán először jó volna, ha tudnánk, hogy *mire* választotta ki Isten Izraelt? Az a szó, hogy "kiválasztott" elég sok mindent lefedhet, szerintem nézőpont kérdése csak.
> 
> .................
> Azért megszólalt bennem a kisördög, szívesen meghallgatnám, hogy is volt az, amikor "Isten" Mózesnek ezt mondta.  Szóról szóra ám!:K:


 

Isten üzenete angyal által Ábrahámnak, amikor az Izsákot fel akarta áldozni:


> Magamra esküszöm- ez az Úr szava - hogy mivel ezt tetted és egyetlen fiadat sem tagadtad meg tőlem, gazdagon megáldalak.
> Utódaidat megsokasítom, mint az ég csillagait, és mint a tengerpart fövényét, utódaid elfoglalják majd az ellenség kapuját.
> Utódaid által nyer áldást a föld minden népe, mivel hallgattál a szavamra.


Teremtés 22. 16-18.


A Sinai hegynél Mózesnek:


> Ha tehát hallgattok szavamra, és megtartjátok szövetségemet, akkor az összes népek között különleges tulajdonommá teszlek benneteket, hiszen az egész föld az enyém. Papi királyságom és szent népem lesztek.


Kivonulás 19. 5-6.


A Biblia, amiből kimásoltam: Szent István Társulat kiadása (5. kiadás) Budapest, 1987.

Lehet értelmezni...


----------



## Ernoe (2009 November 16)

> Ugyan miért feltételezed, hogy irigykedik valaki?


*Kedves Fagyis*

A sötét középkor ami itt lejátszodik a szemünk elött 2009-ben.
Az inquisitio is mindig azzal vádolta az álldozatait, hogy "titokzatos hatalmakkal" (ördög) kötöttek szerzödést.

Ez egy nyilvánvalo féltékenység a vallásos emberektöl, akik attol tartanak, hogy a másiknak sikerült 
az istenhez közelebb kerülni. Ez olyan mind amikor a háremben rivalizálnak a hölgyek.

Az irigység "bün" ezért szivesebben fellengzösöknek nevezik a zsidokat. Nem akarják Jézust elismerni! 

Miért olyan fontos a keresztényeknek Jezus nevelöapjábol, Jozsefböl *egy "kiválasztottat", *David 
családjábol származot csinálni? Még akkor is ha Jozsef nem cserélt DNA-t Mariával.










> Érdekes, hogy a Tóra kijelentéseiért is Rómát szapulod...


 
Roma egyszerüen nevetséges, mert egy diplomatiai státussal rendelkezö állam ugyanakkor Izraelt nem
ismeri el hivatalossan.

De különbenis *a butaság csimboraszoja*, hogy Romában diplomatának számito pirosharisnyás biborosok és a Pápa 
állitja ki a vizumot a menyországba jutni kivánoknak. Es ez igy van ma is nemcsak a bucsulevelek idelyén.

Ugy tesznek mindha direkt drotjuk lenne egy mindenhato lényhez és erre sok egyszerü ember rábukik.


----------



## ppsk (2009 November 16)

Már nem azért, de honnan veszed azt a baromságot, hogy a Vatikán nem ismeri el Izrael létezését???? Várom a forrásaidat (szerintem egy Kuruc.info színvonalú szennylap lehet...) 

Nem tudom mennyire ismered ki magadat a nemzetközi jogban, de ha egy ország vezetője (itt a Pápa) elmegy egy másik országba (itt Izraelbe) akkor azonnal adódik, hogy elismeri az adott államot. S ha nem csal az emlékezetem, akkor a Pápa volt már egy párszor Izraelben...

Arra is jó volna ha hoznál idézetet, kedves Ernoe, hogy itt, ezen a fórumon ki is vonta kétségbe Izrael létezésének a jogosságát???


----------



## siriusB (2009 November 16)

b.p. írta:


> Isten üzenete angyal által Ábrahámnak, amikor az Izsákot fel akarta áldozni:
> Teremtés 22. 16-18.
> 
> 
> ...



Drága B.P.! Amit én erre válaszolnék legszívesebben. te azt nagyon utálnád! 

Ezért csupán annyit, hogy én nem Mózest, nem Ábrahámot, hanem azt az "Istent" vagy "Angyalt" szeretném hallani, aki ezt mondta. Remélem megbocsátja nekem az én Istenem(aki nem az, aki két kísérővel sétált Ábrahám elé...:mrgreen, hogy ilyesmit beszélek...:656:

 Ha Ernőnek azt a sok randaságot megbocsátotta, amit eddig összeirkált, meg a fotóit, amiket ide bemásolt....Akkor talán nekem is.

Különösen Ábrahám története tetszik, ahogy megjelenik az Úr 2 kísérőjével. Szinte látom a lelki szemeim előtt, ahogy egy civilizáció elől elzárt térségben leszáll egy helikopter.... na nem folytatom inkább.

Ernő folyton szegény pápát ostorozza, meg a keresztrefeszítésen háborog, de még egyszer sem hallottam tőle, hogy Ábrahámon felháborodott volna, aki saját fia torkát készült átmetszeni és hogy nem tette meg az nem rajta múlott...

.


----------



## kolonte (2009 November 16)

siriusB írta:


> .... én nem Mózest, nem Ábrahámot, hanem azt az "Istent" vagy "Angyalt" szeretném hallani, aki ezt mondta.


Ezzel vagyunk páran, ennek ellenére a zsidó-keresztény kultúrán létrejött Európában a választott nép jelző, akkor is
első értelmezésben az ószövetségi zsidóságot
másodikra pedig a kereszténységet jelenti.



Ernoe írta:


> ...De különbenis *a butaság csimboraszoja*, hogy Romában diplomatának számito pirosharisnyás biborosok és a Pápa állitja ki a vizumot a menyországba jutni kivánoknak. ...


Ernoe, mitöl ilyen nagy a te haragod? Bántott téged valaki?


----------



## siriusB (2009 November 16)

kolonte írta:


> Ernoe, mitöl ilyen nagy a te haragod? Bántott téged valaki?



Húú, ezt a kérdést én ismeretségünk során már legalább ötször feltettem Ernőnek. Mégpedig azért, mert nem volt olyan téma Ernő által látogatott topikok között, ahol ne Jézus önfeláldozó keresztre feszítésénél, a pápa és a katolikus egyház bűneinél kötöttünk volna ki.

A válasza, meglásd az lesz, hogy személyesen neki semmi baja, de....
és innen megint jönnek a randa illusztrációk és a bírálatok a kereszténység felé.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 16)

Mindenki jobban jár ha nem veszi komolyan ernoe egyetlen írását sem... tapasztalatból mondom...

Egyébként hogyan lyukadtunk ki a Zsidóságnál ennek a témának kapcsán?


----------



## FagyisSzent (2009 November 16)

Aerensiniac írta:


> ...Egyébként hogyan lyukadtunk ki a Zsidóságnál ennek a témának kapcsán?


Emlékeztető


FagyisSzent írta:


> Javasolnám, hogy térjünk vissza a topic eredeti vonalához. Emlékeztetőül, a téma "*Az evolúció mint előre programozott önpusztítás*". Köszi.


----------



## kolonte (2009 November 16)

FagyisSzent írta:


> Javasolnám, hogy térjünk vissza a topic eredeti vonalához. Emlékeztetőül, a téma "*Az evolúció mint előre programozott önpusztítás*". Köszi.



Én üdvözlöm kezdeményezésed, bár pontosan ellenkezőleg gondolom. Szabad ebben a topicban opponálni is, vagy csak együttérzően erősíteni a felvetéssel azonosan gondolkodást?


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 16)

kolonte írta:


> Én üdvözlöm kezdeményezésed, bár pontosan ellenkezőleg gondolom. Szabad ebben a topicban opponálni is, vagy csak együttérzően erősíteni a felvetéssel azonosan gondolkodást?


Na jó, de ehhez mi köze van a zsidóságnak?
Egyébként kétlem hogy ki lehetne jelenteni hogy az állítás hamis, hiszen rendszertani alaptörvényről beszélünk. A komplex rendszerekben mind több és több olyan jellemző halmozódik fel ami bár a munkáját tökéletesen ellátja, a rendszer egészét nézve szükségtelen és csak felesleges energiát vesz el.
Ez a túl komplexé válás pillanatában olyan méreteket ölt, hogy a rendszer gyakorlatilag képtelenné válik az önfenntartásra, így magába omlik össze.

Ez megfigyelhető szociális, evolúciós és még nagyon sok más szinten is.


----------



## Ernoe (2009 November 16)

> Már nem azért, de honnan veszed azt a baromságot, hogy a Vatikán nem ismeri el Izrael létezését???? Várom a forrásaidat (szerintem egy Kuruc.info színvonalú szennylap lehet...)


*Kedves ppsk*

Igazad van *a Vatikán 1994-ben felvette a diplomátiai kapcsolatokat* Izraellel.

Orjási! A kronologiai sorrend felelevenitése kedvéért, 
Nicolae Causescu 1989-ben vesztette el a hatalmát. 
Németország ebben az idöben már 5 éve élvezte az egyesülést... 








*Valoszinüleg a hippimozgalom vezette* a Pápát 1965-ban oda, hogy végre törölt néhány sort olyan dokumentumokbol (Nostra aete) ahol a zsidok "Istengyilkosoknak" vannak titulálva.







Két évvel késöbb, 1958-ban Johannes Paul XXIII. már hajlando volt a husvéti beszédböl kiszedte a "hütlen zsidok" megbélyegzést. 

*Az elsö Vatikáni kisérlet Izrael diplomatiai elismeréséhez* onnan ered, hogy 1977-ben elcsiptek az Izraeliek egy Püspökurat (Hilarion Capucci-t) aki fegyvereket csempészet aterroristák számára. 
Ezzel indult meg tulajdonképpen az elsö hivatalos levelezés az Istenállam Vatikán és a Szentföld-Izrael között.







Ratzinger, vagy ahogy most elöléptetve hivják, XVI. Benedikt ujra engedélyezte azt a nagypénteki beszédet amiben felszolitja a zsidokat a megtéréshez.

Hogy most ne essen le az ember a székröl.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 16)

Milyen meglepő hogy ennyi dokumentum létezett a Vatikánban valamiről ami állításod szerint, szerintük nem létezett. 

Megint gyors talpaló demagógiából.


----------



## kolonte (2009 November 16)

Aerensiniac írta:


> ...Na jó, de ehhez mi köze van a zsidóságnak?....


Semmi!


Aerensiniac írta:


> ...Egyébként kétlem hogy ki lehetne jelenteni hogy az állítás hamis, hiszen rendszertani alaptörvényről beszélünk...


Rendben, akkor nem szólok hozzá.


----------



## kolonte (2009 November 16)

Aerensiniac írta:


> ...Megint gyors talpaló demagógiából....



De nem csak demagógiából, hanem tárgyi tévedések sokaságából is. A nagy pufogtatók írásainak amúgy mindíg is ez a gyengéje. Még ha valamiben igazuk is lenne, azt is valódi "szarvashibákkal" teszik elfogadhatatlanná. 
Ernoe ennek a tipusnak mondhatni díszpéldánya. 
Erről szólt a vicc régen: Igaz volt, hogy valami történt Moszkvában. A tévedés pedig az, hogy nem osztogattak, hanem fosztogattak.


----------



## pitti (2009 November 16)

Ernoe írta:


> Orjási! A kronologiai sorrend felelevenitése kedvéért,
> Nicolae Causescu 1989-ben vesztette el a hatalmát.
> Németország ebben az idöben már 5 éve élvezte az egyesülést...
> 
> Hogy most ne essen le az ember a székröl.


En leestem. Nem vagyok egy matematika szakos de ha levonok 5 evet 1989-bol akkor 1984-et kapok. 
En az 1984-85 beli Nemetorszagban tartozkodasom soran nem eszleltem az egyesulest...ha ugyanarrol az egyesulesrol beszelunk.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 16)

kolonte írta:


> Rendben, akkor nem szólok hozzá.


Még véletlenül se hallgass rám amikor olyasmit találok sugallni hogy ez a dolog cáfolhatatlan, de mégis hogyan cáfolnád?
Tudomásom szerint ez egy alaptétel (ami persze előrevetíti hogy lehet hogy közel sem tudok eleget a dologról), de ha feltudnád vázolni az elképzelésed a máshogyan szerveződő rendszerekről szívesen meghallgatnám.


----------



## siriusB (2009 November 17)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Na jó, de ehhez mi köze van a zsidóságnak?
> Egyébként kétlem hogy ki lehetne jelenteni hogy az állítás hamis, hiszen rendszertani alaptörvényről beszélünk. A komplex rendszerekben mind több és több olyan jellemző halmozódik fel ami bár a munkáját tökéletesen ellátja, a rendszer egészét nézve szükségtelen és csak felesleges energiát vesz el.
> Ez a túl komplexé válás pillanatában olyan méreteket ölt, hogy a rendszer gyakorlatilag képtelenné válik az önfenntartásra, így magába omlik össze.
> 
> Ez megfigyelhető szociális, evolúciós és még nagyon sok más szinten is.



Persze, ne offoljunk, a "kiválasztottságról" (is) van egy másik topik. EZ és
EZ


----------



## Ernoe (2009 November 17)

> En leestem. Nem vagyok egy matematika szakos de ha levonok 5 evet 1989-bol akkor 1984-et kapok.
> En az 1984-85 beli Nemetorszagban tartozkodasom soran nem eszleltem az egyesulest...ha ugyanarrol az egyesulesrol beszelunk


*Kedves Pitti* 

Nem az a fontos, hogy nem vetted észre mi történt 20 évvel ezelött hanem az, 
hogy felfogd, hogy a 20. századrol beszéltem.

"Unter der Deutschen Wiedervereinigung versteht man den Prozess der Jahre 1989 und 1990, der zum Beitritt der Deutschen Demokratischen Republik (DDR) zur Bundesrepublik Deutschland (BRD)"

Egy szégyen, hogy a 20. században még a szoszékröl lehetett zsidok ellen szito imákat recitálni. 

Hogy egy fiktiv figurának, egy koboldnak lehet völkerrechtlich, nemzetjogilag elismert állama és ugyanez 
akadályokat állit, egy "hus és vér" népnek.

Mi az a Vatikán? Egy hierarchikusan felépitett hatalom ami 2,5 milliárd taggal számtalan államot az államban dirigál.

Itt Németországban nem épithetnek sok helyen Mecsetet az mohamedánok mert állitolag "Irányito központként" müködnek. 

Hát hogyan nevezzük a diplomatiai védettséggel rendelkezö kardinálokat akiket az adofizetök pénzéböl fizetnek, 
tekintet nélkül attol, hogy hivövagyvagy sem. 

Vallás az privát dolog akkor fizesse a kardinálokat az aki vallásos. Fizesse a theoloiai tanszékeket az aki vallásos ecetera.

A félreértések elkerülése véget én nemcsak a keresztény vallásra haragszom csak ök üllnek a legtöbbet a nyakamon. 

Már itt lenne az ideje valami ujat kitalálni a vallások helyett. 

*Valamit amit mindenki akceptálni tud, ami nem elválassza az embereket, *
*ami nem a másik ellen heccel hanem egyesit.*


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 17)

Ernoe írta:


> *Valamit amit mindenki akceptálni tud, ami nem elválassza az embereket, **ami nem a másik ellen heccel hanem egyesit*


Amíg az embernek van mit a magáénak mondania addig midig lesznek különbségek amik elválasztanak minket egymástól. Nem kivétel ez alól a tudomány sem.

Ha közös dolgokat akar keresni az ember akkor nem előre kell néznie hanem hátra.


----------



## Ernoe (2009 November 18)

> Ha közös dolgokat akar keresni az ember akkor nem előre kell néznie hanem hátra.


*Kedves Aer.*

Hát bizony itt végre igazad van, 
*nem az önámitásban, egy "halál utáni életben", Krisztusban kell **keresni az összekötö kapcsot *
*hanem az evolutioban aminek a gyermekei vagyunk az összes élölénnyel **egyetemben.*

*Ezt viszont a topik cimével megprobálod diszkriminálni*, a gonosz, gonosz evolutio, ez a részeges Darwin
az oka, hogy az embereknek megkell halniuk.

*Az Istenek örök életet kinálnak*, Jézust azonban mégis 30 évesen "magához szolitotta" az Atya. 

Akkor inkább az evolutio és egy anyagilag fejlett ország ahol az átlagéletkor ennek a többszöröse. 
De mi is lenne, ha örökké élnénk?

Az emberek ugy 7 évente elválnak. Ha az ükapám nem hallt volna meg és idöskorára is olyan elöszeretettel
házasodott volna akkor ma a félvilág a rokonom lenne.

Es mi van a természetes elkopással?

Az egyik nagybátyámnak kilötték az elsö világháboruban a szemét. A lábát elvesztette mert nem látta
az üveg szemével a bekanyarodo autot. A kezét eltörte, le kellett vágni mert kicsuszott a manko a 
kezéböl és leesett a lépcsön. Ott feküdt 3 napig mert nem tudott segitségért kiabálni, hiányzott az ujja
amivel befoghatta volna a gigáján levö lyukat, amit az orvosok a sok cigarette okozta rák miatt furtak
a torkán, hogy levegöt kapjon. 

Késöbb kiderült, hogy a kicsuszás oka az "utolso kenet" alkalmával kifolyt olaj volt de azt eltussolták.


----------



## FagyisSzent (2009 November 18)

kolonte írta:


> Én üdvözlöm kezdeményezésed, bár pontosan ellenkezőleg gondolom. Szabad ebben a topicban opponálni is, vagy csak együttérzően erősíteni a felvetéssel azonosan gondolkodást?


Természetesen opponálni szabad, sőt, mindenkinek természetes joga. Amivel a gondom van (láthatóan nem teljesen alaptalanul) nem is ez, hanem hogy amint a zsidó-keresztény téma előkerül, a topic minőségi zuhanásba kezd, amikor is egyre inkább az indulatok jutnak csak szóhoz.



Ernoe írta:


> ...Igazad van a Vatikán 1994-ben felvette a diplomátiai kapcsolatokat Izraellel.
> Orjási! A kronologiai sorrend felelevenitése kedvéért,
> Nicolae Causescu 1989-ben vesztette el a hatalmát.
> Németország ebben az idöben már 5 éve élvezte az egyesülést...


Németország újraegyesítésére 1990 október 3.-án lerült sor. NEM 1984-ben. Az egy Orwell könyv címe...
Szóval mindegy, hogy amit eddig mondtál nem volt igaz, a lényeg ugyanaz: neked igazad van. 



Ernoe írta:


> ...Valoszinüleg a hippimozgalom vezette a Pápát 1965-ban oda, hogy végre törölt néhány sort olyan dokumentumokbol (Nostra aete) ahol a zsidok "Istengyilkosoknak" vannak titulálva.


Tűnődöm, mi az ördög, ami mindig rávesz arra, hogy a lehető legmegvetőbben nyilatkozz a keresztényekről? Saját népedről ha igy szólna valaki, mit válaszolnál?
Bizonyos vallások, azok híveinek pocskondiázása nyilván a felvilágosult elme legnemesebb bizonyitéka...



Ernoe írta:


> ...Hogy most ne essen le az ember a székröl.


Hogy ki, mitől esik le egy székről az az illető személyes magánügye. Van, aki a pálinkától.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 18)

Kedves ernoe ha benned és ember társaid-, testvéreid-, szeretteid-, gyermekeid-ban az egyetlen közös dolog az az evolúció akkor baromira tudlak sajnálni érte, bár ugyanakkor az is igaz hogy van ebben valami szomorú igazság is mert néha nekem is úgy tűnik hogy valami egészen mástól származhatsz le mint az emberi faj többi példánya.

Felesleges mélyebben belemennem ennek fejtegetésébe hiszen megérteni épp annyira nem akarod mint amennyire nem is vagy képes rá. Tudatosságról, materializmusról, ateizmusról beszélsz ennek ellenére mindenhova te magad rángatod be istent meg Jézust mint valami megszállott félőrült. Neked most is teljesen egyértelmű hogy egy rendszertani alapszabály kapcsán csak is Jézusról, istenről meg a pápáról lehet szó. Hát ernoe, akkor menj a legközelebbi templomba és tárgyald ki az ottani pappal mint minden rendes fanatikus félőrült.


----------



## Ernoe (2009 November 18)

*Kedves Fagyis*

Erdekes, hogy másokkal egyetemben csak az évszámokon lovagolsz, azon, hogy a fal ledöntésétöl vagy a parlamenti 
szerzödéstöl számoljuk Németország egyesülését. 

Mi itt Németország egyesülésének 20 évforduloját néhány napja ünnepeltük. 

A probléma magja, hogy én több mint heccelönek tartom ha a 20. században, a Pétersdom elött, a 2.5 milliárd ember 
vezére, nagypénteki imája alkalmával "Jezusgyilkos zsidokro" recitál, még akkor is ha csak latinul.

A számokhoz csak annyit, hogy elolvastad magadat, valoszinüleg a téma elterelése végett.
Vatikán 94-ben ismerte el Izraelt, Causescu 1989 és a fal-ledöntés dátuma csak az orientálodáshoz irtam.
 



> Tűnődöm, mi az ördög, ami mindig rávesz arra, hogy a lehető legmegvetőbben nyilatkozz a keresztényekről?
> Saját népedről ha igy szólna valaki, mit válaszolnál?





> Bizonyos vallások, azok híveinek pocskondiázása nyilván a felvilágosult elme legnemesebb bizonyitéka...


 
Miaz, hogy saját népedröl? Gondolod hallomásbol ismerem a vallásos praktikákat?
Ha a kritikámat pocskondirozásnak tartod akkor kérlek ott javitsál ki és ne a számoknál. 

Olvazsd el elöször a "Tridanti misét", biztos van még egy eldugott Missale Romanum-od.
Ott megtalálod a fejezeteket a "megvakitott népröl" akik Chrisztust nem akarják elismerni.


----------



## ppsk (2009 November 18)

Ernoe írta:


> *Valamit amit mindenki akceptálni tud, ami nem elválassza az embereket, *
> *ami nem a másik ellen heccel hanem egyesit.*



A kereszténység pont ilyen: születhetsz bárhol, lehet a bőröd színe fekete, fehér vagy sárga, lehetsz gazdag vagy szegény , munkás, paraszt vagy értelmiségi; a kereszténység segít!!!! Még neked is segít, csakhogy ehhez le kellene vetkőznöd az előítéleteidet, kicsit megértőbbnek kellene lenned s oda kellene figyelned a másikra. (De mivel az emberek többsége önző, kapzsi, önhitt, kicsinyes, önámító, makacs, túlságosan büszke és zárkózott - pont mint te - ezért soha nem lesz olyan "eszme", amit mindenki el tudna fogadni).

Egyetlen egy esetben fog az emberiség egyesülni: ha egy külső ellenséggel (ufók) fog harcban állni. Addig semeddig. Vagy tán akkor se. De akkor meg is érdemeljük.


----------



## ppsk (2009 November 18)

Ernoe írta:


> *Valamit amit mindenki akceptálni tud, ami nem elválassza az embereket, *
> *ami nem a másik ellen heccel hanem egyesit.*



A kereszténység pont ilyen: születhetsz bárhol, lehet a bőröd színe fekete, fehér vagy sárga, lehetsz gazdag vagy szegény , munkás, paraszt vagy értelmiségi; a kereszténység segít!!!! Még neked is segít, csakhogy ehhez le kellene vetkőznöd az előítéleteidet, kicsit megértőbbnek kellene lenned s oda kellene figyelned a másikra. (De mivel az emberek többsége önző, kapzsi, önhitt, kicsinyes, önámító, makacs, túlságosan büszke és zárkózott - pont mint te - ezért soha nem lesz olyan "eszme", amit mindenki el tudna fogadni).

Egyetlen egy esetben fog az emberiség egyesülni: ha egy külső ellenséggel (ufók) fog harcban állni. Addig semeddig. Vagy tán akkor se. De akkor meg is érdemeljük.


----------



## FagyisSzent (2009 November 19)

Szia Ernoe!



Ernoe írta:


> Erdekes, hogy másokkal egyetemben csak az évszámokon lovagolsz, azon, hogy a fal ledöntésétöl vagy a parlamenti
> szerzödéstöl számoljuk Németország egyesülését.


Nem az évszámokon lovagolok, hanem az állitások valóságán. Viszont újraolvastam hozzászólásodat, és azt kell mondjam, legalább kétféle olvasata van: az egyik szerint Németország 1989-ben, Ceaucescu hatalomvesztésekor már 4 éve újraegyesitett volt - ez nyilvánvalóan nem igaz. A másik szerint "_a Vatikán 1994-ben felvette a diplomátiai kapcsolatokat Izraellel..._ [itt most kihagyok egy pár sort]_ ...Németország ebben az idöben már 5 éve élvezte az egyesülést_", ami közel jár az igazsághoz, mert ha ugyan nem is az egyesülés (hisz 1990 szeptember 20.ig a két Németország nem is volt szuverén állam!), de a Berlini fal lerombolásának 20. évfordulóját ünnepelte a német nép októberben. Az (újra) egyesült Németország továbbra is 1990-ben jött létre, mint azt te is tökéletesen kell hogy tudd ha ott élsz. Szóval, az egyik olvasat szerint egyáltalán nem, a másik szerint viszont majdnem igazad volt. Ez utóbbi szerint valóban félreértettelek. 



Ernoe írta:


> ...A probléma magja, hogy én több mint heccelönek tartom ha a 20. században, a Pétersdom elött, a 2.5 milliárd ember vezére, nagypénteki imája alkalmával "Jezusgyilkos zsidokro" recitál, még akkor is ha csak latinul.


Ha már pontosítottál, akkor én is hadd pontosítsalak. A nagypénteki szertartás szövege nem tartalmaz ilyen kifejezést. 1955-ig valóban használta a _perfidi _(hitetlen) szót, azóta azt sem. Ha megtennéd mindnyájunk felvilágosítása érdekében, hogy szó szerint idézed, mi is az, amit szerinted a pápa magában mormol a bajusza alatt, leköteleznél. :22:



Ernoe írta:


> ...A számokhoz csak annyit, hogy elolvastad magadat, valoszinüleg a téma elterelése végett.


A téma, amitől állitólag el akarlak terelni "_Az evolúció mint előre programozott önpusztítás_". Szóval a német egyesülés, a Caucescura való hivatkozás meg a pápára vonatkozó "felvilágosult" megjegyzéseid nyilván kapcsolódnak... :shock:



Ernoe írta:


> ...Ha a kritikámat pocskondirozásnak tartod akkor kérlek ott javitsál ki és ne a számoknál.


Csak azt mondd meg, melyikkel kezdjem? Amúgy ugye olvasod a hozzászólásokat? :..:



Ernoe írta:


> ...biztos van még egy eldugott Missale Romanum-od.


Nincs. Mire alapozod ezt a nyilván tudományos feltételezést? Csak nem arra, hogy nem esek hasra a géniusz hatalmától, amikor szidod a keresztényeket mindenféle jobb esetben ideje múlt, rosszabb esetben egyáltalán nem igaz megjegyzésekkel? Nem kell varrónőnek lenni ahhoz, hogy valaki meglássa lyukas egy zokni...


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 19)

Ernoe írta:


> Ha a kritikámat pocskondirozásnak tartod akkor kérlek ott javitsál ki és ne a számoknál.


Megtették már párszor kedves ernoe. Érdekelt? Nem.
Akkor meg minek is kéred erre? Ja igen, mert megint fogytán vannak az ép ész érvek...


----------



## dani miki (2009 November 20)

ppsk írta:


> Egy valamit szögezzünk le: a zsidók kiválasztása egy *mítosz*. Ugyanolyan mítosz, mint Emese álma, a Ragnarök, a Kalevala, stb. Ekként is kéne kezelni. Annyi a különbség, hogy a zsidók és keresztények (továbbá asszem a muzulmánok, de ebben nem vagyok teljesen biztos) ebben hisznek, illetve a zsidóknál ez az egyik alap.



szia PPSK.érdekesek az írásaid 
1:Emese álma és a (zsidó mítosz) közt jó párszáz év van.
2:Emese, aki a turulmadátol esett teherbe,(vajon melyik mítoszban ismerősek ?)
3: Az egyik mítosz vallássá alakult .és több száz millióan hisznek benne.


----------



## Ernoe (2009 November 24)

> Ha már pontosítottál, akkor én is hadd pontosítsalak. A nagypénteki szertartás szövege nem tartalmaz ilyen kifejezést. 1955-ig valóban használta a _perfidi _(hitetlen) szót, azóta azt sem.


*Kedves FagyisSzent*

Ha mindahányan utánanézünk a latin szotárban (Akademia Kiado, Bp. 1992, oldal 265.) akkor ott az áll, hogy
perfidia, -ae --> *szoszegés, hütlenség*.

Es pont ebben az értelemben volt használva:
"perfidi iudaei", a "hütlen zsidok akik megszegték a szerzödést Istennel."







*http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/4/4a/«_Oremus_et_pro_perfidis_Judaeis_».jpg*


*Enélkül a mondat nélkül nincs értelme az evangeliumot "Ujszövetségnek" nevezni!*
Csürhetjük csavarhatjuk ahogy akarjuk! Ez tény.

De nem akarok ezen lovagolni. 
Nyiltan kimondom, hogy *a katholikus egyház nagyon röstelli ezt a dolgot* és már 1938-ban
amikor látni lehetett hova vezet Németországban a nácik zsidogyülölete voltak merész papok akik
gramatikai trükkökkel *a "szoszegésböl" "hütlenséget" fabrikáltak*. 

A mondat azonban nagyon brizáns és helytelennek tartom, hogy az uj Pápa köti az ebet a karohoz 
és megint használni kivánja ezt az imát, még akkor is ha "javitott" formában. 

Szeretném a sok félreértést oldalra sodorni, a mondanivalom célja nem a vallásoknak a pocskondirozása, 
én egyszerüen arra törekszem, hogy meggyözzelek benneteket a vallások szükségtelenségéröl.

Az érvelés közben akaratlanul oda csuszik az ember, hogy a vallások makulátlanságát kétségbe vonja.


----------



## FagyisSzent (2009 November 25)

Kedves Ernoe!

Ahogy már számtalanszor eddigi (majdnem) párbeszédünkben, ismét sikerült bizonyitani, hogy a tév- illetve félismeretek a jó szándék hiányában micsoda félreértések és indulatok forrásai lehetnek. Ez itt csak egy újabb példa. Kár, hogy nem sikerül ezen a szinten továbblépni.

Hadd idézzelek onnan, ahonnan ez a kis minibeszélgetés elindult.



Ernoe írta:


> A probléma magja, hogy én több mint heccelönek tartom ha a 20. században, a Pétersdom elött, a 2.5 milliárd ember vezére, nagypénteki imája alkalmával "Jezusgyilkos zsidokro" recitál, még akkor is ha csak latinul.


 Ezzel szemben én megjegyeztem, hogy ez nem igaz. Továbbra is tartom, hogy a nagypénteki liturgiának egyetlen olyan mondata sincs, ami "_Jezusgyilkos zsidokro_" szólna. Idézem most magamat.


FagyisSzent írta:


> A nagypénteki szertartás szövege nem tartalmaz ilyen kifejezést. 1955-ig valóban használta a perfidi (hitetlen) szót, azóta azt sem. Ha megtennéd mindnyájunk felvilágosítása érdekében, hogy szó szerint idézed, mi is az, amit szerinted a pápa magában mormol a bajusza alatt, leköteleznél....


 Erre te most jössz ezzel:


Ernoe írta:


> Ha mindahányan utánanézünk a latin szotárban (Akademia Kiado, Bp. 1992, oldal 265.) akkor ott az áll, hogy
> perfidia, -ae --> szoszegés, hütlenség.
> Es pont ebben az értelemben volt használva:
> "perfidi iudaei", a "hütlen zsidok akik megszegték a szerzödést Istennel."....


Szóval a helyzet az, hogy a "Oremus et pro perfidis Judaeis..." (eredeti értelmében "És imádkozzunk a hitetlen zsidókért is...", a századok során a perfidis szó értelme eltolódott az árulók felé, igy a mondat modern értelmezése "És imádkozzunk az áruló zsidókért is...", egyértelműen sérti az ember fülét) mondat már rég nincs a missaléban. Most sincs, és eztán sem várható, hogy belekerülne megint.

A nevezetes kifejezés, XVI. Benedek pápa szövegmódosításának vonatkozó része, amit ugyan nyilván nem olvastál, de ami most mégis nemes szemöldököd felvonására késztet teljes egészében igy hangzik: "Imádkozzunk a zsidókért is. A mi Urunk Istenünk világosítsa meg szívüket, hogy ismerjék el Jézus Krisztust, minden ember Üdvözítõjét. Mindenható, Örök Isten, Te, aki azt akarod, hogy minden ember üdvözöljön és eljusson az igazság megismerésére, add meg kegyesen, hogy belépve egyházad népeinek teljességébe, egész Izrael üdvözöljön." A zsidóság nyilván nem fog egyetérteni azzal a pápai vággyal, hogy Isten valamiképp segitse őket Jézus messiásként való elismeréhez. Ez természetes reakció, hisz senki sem örül, ha azt mondják neki, változtassa meg hitét. Én sem örülnék. Ami viszont nem természetes, hogy olyan szövegeket teszel ide, mint állitólag hivatalosakat, amiket minden másnak lehet mondani, de igaznak nem. És egy büdös szó nincs benne "_Jezusgyilkos zsidokro_". De marha jól hangzik, irjuk hát be gyorsan. Hátha valaki elhiszi...

Javasolnám tisztelettel, hogy mielőtt beirkálsz mindenféle indulatpropagandát, légy szives legalább nézz utána, miről is akarsz irni. A párbeszéd úgy sokkal könnyebben mehetne.



Ernoe írta:


> Szeretném a sok félreértést oldalra sodorni, a mondanivalom célja nem a vallásoknak a pocskondirozása,
> én egyszerüen arra törekszem, hogy meggyözzelek benneteket a vallások szükségtelenségéröl.


Akkor talán javasolhatnám, hogy erről irj?


----------



## Ernoe (2009 November 25)

*Kedves FagyisSzent*
Kérlek ne hozzál ki a sodrombol. Nem akarok itt olajat önteni az egyébként is feszült helyzetre.
A kétezer éves antiszemitizmusért a keresztény vallás a felelös!
Ezt nem lehez egy nyelvtani trükkel, (idézlek: "a mondat modern értelmezése") elfelejtetni.
Egyébbként is azt hittem a latin egy halott nyelv amit nem változtat meg az idö!

Megértem, hogy te és sok mai egyházképviselö más beállitottságu és a "normalizálás" irányába
dolgoznak. En történelmi tényröl beszélek és arrol amit a 2000 év belénk és a liturgiába plantált,
amitöl nehéz megtisztitani a világot.

Ajánlom *látogassál el a Wittenbergi templomba*, ahol egy köbevágott kocát fogsz látni,
ami alatt malacok és zsidok fekszenek és szopnak. A diszno mögött egy rabbi áll aki 
felemeli az állat jobb lábát és a balkezével magárahuzza ennek a nemiszervét, elörehajol
és szorgalmassan tanulmányozza a koca alatt a talmudot.

*Kulturdenkmal!?* Emlékmü, ahol minden nap keresztény hivök imátkoznak. 21. század!

Nem szivesen teszem, hogy ilyen dolgokra felhivom a figyelmedet de ezek már a tudatalattiak, 
csak érezzük az ellenszenvet és ha nem bányászuk ki az okát nem várhato gyogyulás.

Azt mondod, manapság nem tartja senki a zsidokat "Jézusgyilkosnak." Ok. Nem is lehet mert 
tarthatatlan. Mégis olvasom itt a topikban, hogy a többségnek fingja sincs arrol, hogy maga Jezus
zsido volt!

Honnan tudnák például, hogy (a te szavaiddal élve, "a mondat modern értelmezése") értelmében
a "Lavabo inter innocentes manus meas", a "Mosom kezeimet ....", amit az oltár jobboldalán
mormol a pap miközben a ministráns vizet önt az ujjaira, ujabban nem Pilátustol származik
hanem egy "tiszálkodási szertartás" ösi zsido szokásbol?

Apropo, érdekes, hogy a pap nem az ostyaevés elött, hanem utána mossa meg a kezét.


----------



## redlion (2009 November 25)

Ernoe írta:


> Megértem, hogy te és sok mai egyházképviselö más beállitottságu és a "normalizálás" irányába
> dolgoznak. En történelmi tényröl beszélek és arrol amit a 2000 év belénk és a liturgiába plantált,
> amitöl nehéz megtisztitani a világot.
> 
> ...


Azért nem egészen! A kiváltó okok évszázadok óta érlelődtek (már 1054-ben az egyházszakadáskor). A reneszánsz pápák életmódja, stílusa, az avignoni kettős pápaság, a hármaspápaság ellentmondásai, az egyházi adók, a pazarló és fényűző egyház, a nepotizmus (=a pápa rokonainak hivatalok odaadása) a pápaság tekintélyvesztését eredményezte. 
Luther Márton városa, Wittenberg, amely templom főkapujára a reformáció nagykövete eredetileg kitűzte 95 tézisét tartalmazó írását. (hétéves háborúban a templom berendezésével együtt leégett). 
Luthert dühitette, hogy a római Szent Péter templomot a Johann Tetzel által árusított búcsúcédulákból építették fel, és Biblia olvasása közben kezdett el azon gondolkozni, hogy igaz ember hitből él, nem cselekedetből, búcsúcédulából. Ember és Isten között nincs közbenjáró, bármikor fordulhatunk Isten felé. Ennyi.

Ernoe ez nem jó példa.


----------



## bexzy (2009 November 25)

Jó nagyon az oldal grt mindenkinek


----------



## Ernoe (2009 November 25)

Nem tudom mit akarsz ezzel mondani *kedves Redlion?*

Ha te tudsz leégett templomokrol ahol a "Judensau", "Diszno-zsido-reliefek tüz, vagy háborus károk közepette 
tönkrementek akkor ezzel csak növeled az ismereteim szerint létezö motivumok számát.

*Ezek a motivumok nemcsak Wittenbergben* tarkitották a templomokat, városfalakat, városkapukat, középületeket
hanem megtalálod az Erfurti Domban, a Magdeburgi Domban, a Kölni-Dom korusán, a Regensburgi-Domon stb...

En nem egy egyedi darabrol beszélek kedves, én "keresztény traditiorol" szoltam!

Nagyon helyéntalálonak tartom, hogy disztantirozod magadat ezektöl az emlékmüvektöl!


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 25)

Csak egy dolgot szeretnék benyögni ide az ernoe által felvonultatott világ-összeesküvéses antiszemitizmus ellen:
A példád kedves ernoe miszerint "És imádkozzunk a hitetlen zsidókért is..." tökéletes példája annak hogy mennyire kezdesz alul maradni az értő olvasásban.

Sikerült megértened ezt a kereken 3 szavas idézetet?
Csak azért kérdem, mert ellentétben veled nem arra szólít fel hogy kövezzék meg a zsidókat hanem hogy imádkozzanak értük. Innentől pedig számomra csak annyi jön le hogy az antiszemitizmus nem a kereszténység hanem az olyan emberek számlájára írható akiknek még az olvasás sem megy igazán így például a sajátodra.

Erre remek példa hogy miután behurcoltad a topicba a kereszténységet és a zsidókat, miután kirobbantottad ezt a vitát, azt írod hogy:


> Nem akarok itt olajat önteni az egyébként is feszült helyzetre.


 jópofán mivel a feszült helyzetért eleve csak és kizárólag te vagy a felelős.
Éppen ezért bátorkodnálak megkérni hogy ejtsd a témát vagy kénytelen leszek kitöröltetni az összes olyan hozzászólásod ami csak nyomokban is tartalmaz utalást bármilyen vallásra vagy népre.
Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Ernoe (2009 November 25)

Kedves Aer.

Lehetséges lenne, hogy a jövöben, a rollam alkotott véleményedet egy privát üzenetben
közölnéd velem és ide csak a tárgyhoz tartozo részt tennéd be?

Gondolom a többséget nem igen érdekli, hogy mennyire tudsz hülyézni.

Ha pedig hangsulyt fektetsz arra, hogy a anyilvánosság elött lecsesszél, akkor még 
mindig megvan a lehetöséged arra egyetlen mondattal a hozzászolásod alá irni:

"Ernöt lebasztam! "

Megértésedet elöre is köszönöm valamenyi olvaso nevében.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 25)

Ernoe írta:


> Kedves Aer.
> 
> Lehetséges lenne, hogy a jövöben, a rollam alkotott véleményedet egy privát üzenetben
> közölnéd velem és ide csak a tárgyhoz tartozo részt tennéd be?
> ...


Bocsánat ha félreérthető lettem volna de úgy érzem hogy kapcsolódik a témához hogy nem megy az értő olvasás kedves ernoe és ezért az "imádkozzunk" szavat olyan dolgokkal azonosítod mint az antiszemitizmus, megkövezés, utálat, undor, stb. majd ezen felindulva másokat különböző titulusokkal látsz el a hitük miatt.

Tovább szerintem az is a témához kapcsolódik... ja nem bocsánat. Épp hogy nem kapcsolódik, hogy a saját devianciád húzod bele az olyan topicokba mint példának okáért ez hiszen máskülönben nem az antiszemitizmusról beszélnél amikor a téma az *evolúció*.

Nőj fel és útközben tanulj meg olvasni és értelmes ember módjára gondolkodni/érvelni. Megértésed előre is köszönöm minden olvasó nevében.


----------



## Ernoe (2009 November 25)

Akárhogy iparkodsz *kedves Aer.*

azzal nem segitesz senkinek ha az igasságot a szünyegalá sepred.

Ezért van, hogy a fiatalok semmit sem tudnak a multrol mert a kellemetlent elhallgatjuk.




http://www.christen-und-juden.de/images/judensau2.gif







Sajnálom de ha turistaként mindenki megnézheti akkor itt is szörnyülködhetünk.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 25)

Ernoe írta:


> Akárhogy iparkodsz *kedves Aer.*
> 
> azzal nem segitesz senkinek ha az igasságot a szünyegalá sepred.
> 
> Ezért van, hogy a fiatalok semmit sem tudnak a multrol mert a kellemetlent elhallgatjuk.


Engedj meg akkor egy ellenkérdést ernoe. Azzal segítek hogy ha olyan embereket zaklatok ezzel a kérdéssel akiktől ez az egész távol esik?
Azzal segítek hogy ha ezeket az embereket antiszemitának kiáltom ki csak azért mert mondjuk keresztények?
Azzal segítek ha minden topicot ilyen mentalitású kérdésekkel cseszek szét csak azért mert jó magam nem tudok rendre térni felette?
Esetleg azzal segítek ha még arra se veszem a fáradtságot hogy a példáimban felhasznált idézeteket még csak el sem olvasom?

Furcsa egy fogalmad van a "segítésről" kedves ernoe.
Én itt nem látok semmit csak indulat szítást, azonban nem értem hogy az mióta pozitív dolog? Vagy lehet hogy csak neked az mert lét elemed?


----------



## Ernoe (2009 November 25)

*Kedves Aer.*

Nem kell neked a FagyisSzentet és Redliont a védelmedbe venni, én régebben ismerem öket mind te.
En tudom, hogy tiszteséges emberek, és mi csak beszélgetünk itt.

A zsidokat nem én kevertem ebben a topikba hanem olyanok akik azt sem tudták, hogy Jézus 
jomaga zsido volt.

Nem csoda ha a fiatalokat ismeretek hiányában könnyen félrelehet vezetni.
A vallásrol fogalmuk sincs csak az ezoterikát fujják, egy kurz-változás a börzén és máris nekiesnek a 
zsido szomszéduknak, utálnak valakit és azt sem veszik észre, hogy ezt az anyatejjel szivták magukba. 

Vegyél részt egy templomlátogatáson Németországban, ha az idegenvezetö érzi, hogy 
"magunk között vagyunk" akkor rögtön megmutatja neked hol van a "Saujude-fresko" a falon.


----------



## FagyisSzent (2009 November 25)

Csak úgy véletlenül eszembe jutott Rejtő Jenő _A láthatatlan légió_jából az alábbi klasszikus rész...



> - Én - sóhajtotta megtörten -, és akkor gondoltam, hogy mi az magának a hadseregével az én atyámat kiszabadítani. Mit számított volna Julius Caesamak, ha megkérik, hogy menjen fel egy szőlődombra, amikor ő az Alpokon is átkelt.
> - Az Hannibál volt.
> - Mindegy. A fő, hogy angol volt és férfi.
> A lord kimerülten suttogta:
> ...



Mondom, csak úgy eszembe jutott...


----------



## ppsk (2009 November 25)

Ernoe írta:


> A zsidokat nem én kevertem ebben a topikba hanem olyanok akik azt sem tudták, hogy Jézus
> jomaga zsido volt.



Megkérdezhetném, hogy honnan vetted azt a bődületes baromságot, hogy Jézus zsidó volt???? Jézus kb annyira volt zsidó, amennyire Adolf árja. Tehát semennyire. Arámi bevándorlók leszármazottja volt kérlek alássan. 



Ernoe írta:


> és máris nekiesnek a zsido szomszéduknak, utálnak valakit és azt sem veszik észre, hogy ezt az anyatejjel szivták magukba.


 
Ha az antiszemitizmusért 100%-ban a keresztények a felelősek - ahogyan azt te állítod - akkor miért utálják a zsidókat olyan tipikusan ősi, echte keresztény országokban, mint pl. Thaiföld, Kína, Vietnam vagy Indonézia???? (az arab államokról nem is beszélve...)



Ernoe írta:


> Vegyél részt egy templomlátogatáson Németországban, ha az idegenvezetö érzi, hogy
> "magunk között vagyunk" akkor rögtön megmutatja neked hol van a "Saujude-fresko" a falon.



Nem értem ezzel mi bajod van. Ez is a kultúra része. Annyira még te sem lehetsz barom hogy elvárnád, a PC nevében képrombolást hajtsunk végre a XXI. században????


----------



## Ernoe (2009 November 25)

> hogy honnan vetted azt a bődületes baromságot, hogy Jézus zsidó volt????


*Kedves ppsk*

Ebben az állitolagos tévedésben él a fél világ. Elöször ott kell megyözömunkát végezzél.
Már elöre élvezem, hogy az idén elfog maradni a karácsony, Jézus bizonytalan származása miatt. 




> Ha az antiszemitizmusért 100%-ban a keresztények a felelősek - ahogyan azt te állítod - akkor miért utálják a zsidókat olyan tipikusan ősi, echte keresztény országokban, mint pl. Thaiföld, Kína, Vietnam vagy Indonézia???? (az arab államokról nem is beszélve...)


Nehéz elképzelnem, hogy az általad felsorolt többmilliárd lelket számolo országban egy a világban szétszort nép, 
akinek a szelektálásához a naciknak körzöt, vonalzot és besugokat kellett igénybevenniük személyes 
élményeik lettek volna zsidokkal. 

De a kereszten függö, zsidok álltal meggyilkolt Jezus képe az egy jo public relations a gyülölet szitásához. 




> Nem értem ezzel mi bajod van. Ez is a kultúra része.


 
Hát ez az én problémám, *egy "kultura része"* . Erre a részre nincs szüksége a világnak.

Köszönöm a hozzászolásodat már majdnem elhittem a Fagyisnak, hogy megváltozott a világ.


----------



## ppsk (2009 November 25)

Ernoe írta:


> *Kedves ppsk*
> 
> Ebben az állitolagos tévedésben él a fél világ. Elöször ott kell megyözömunkát végezzél.
> Már elöre élvezem, hogy az idén elfog maradni a karácsony, Jézus bizonytalan származása miatt.



Valszeg nem fog elmaradni.



Ernoe írta:


> Nehéz elképzelnem, hogy az általad felsorolt többmilliárd lelket számolo országban egy a világban szétszort nép,
> akinek a szelektálásához a naciknak körzöt, vonalzot és besugokat kellett igénybevenniük személyes
> élményeik lettek volna zsidokkal. De a kereszten függö, zsidok álltal meggyilkolt Jezus képe az egy jo public relations a gyülölet szitásához.



Nos, ez egy nagyon jó kérdés, hogy teszem azt Kínában miért utálják a zsidókat. Maguk a zsidók is meg vannak döbbenve, hogy mi állhat a háttérben. 
Mindenesetre Kínában nem jöhet szóba okként a kereszténység. Bő 60 éve tiltott vallás a kereszténység, irtják is szegényeket szép számmal (na nem mintha sokat kellett volna...). Szóval valami más lehet az oka... S ha Kínában más az oka az antiszemitizmusnak, akkor lehet, hogy Európában sem csak a kereszténység az antiszemitizmus alapja... No persze ehhez gondolkodni is kellene...



Ernoe írta:


> Hát ez az én problémám, *egy "kultura része"* . Erre a részre nincs szüksége a világnak.
> Köszönöm a hozzászolásodat már majdnem elhittem a Fagyisnak, hogy megváltozott a világ.



Először is: nem EGY hanem A kultúránk része! Ha erőszakkal belenyúlunk a kultúránkba, az onnantól kezdve nem a MI kultúránk, hanem csak az ÉN kultúrám. Amivel mások nem tudnak azonosulni. Mondok egy példát: (sajnos nem a legjobb, de te a történelemnek csak ezt a részét ismered, azt is hiányosan) a nácik is belenyúltak a kultúrába, aztán nézd meg mi lett belőle. Ha most, a kurvanagy tolerancia jegyében nyúlnánk bele a kultúrába, annak ugyanúgy "bakancsban menetelés" és gázkamrák lennének az eredményei. A kultúrát nem lehet csak úgy, önkéntesen alakítgatni. A kultúra évszázadok alatt formálódik. Ha ebbe belenyúlunk, abból csak baj lesz.


----------



## Ernoe (2009 November 25)

> Nos, ez egy nagyon jó kérdés, hogy teszem azt Kínában miért utálják a zsidókat.


*Kedves ppsk*

Söt tovább kérdezhetünk. Mire alapozod, hogy utálják öket? Söt láttak e már zsidot? ....... 
Itt Németországban a 0,08 milliard lakos közül alig vannak akik személyesen ismernének egy zsidot, 
akkor hogyan nézhet ez ki Kinában 1,3 milliard lakosnál.

Lehet, hogy az Einsteint nem értik meg .. 

Számomra megfoghatatlan amit mondasz, hiszen a zsidoknak soha nem volt egy akkora országuk hatalmuk
mind a Görög Romai Birodalom, Mongolia, Nagy Sándor, Napoleon... sose veszélyeztették a Ming-Dynasztiát stb..

Egyre jobban megerösödik bennem a gondolat, hogy bizonyára tévedsz, vagy pedig egy irrationális fenomainnal
van dolgunk. 




> Először is: nem EGY hanem A kultúránk része! Ha erőszakkal belenyúlunk a kultúránkba, az onnantól kezdve nem a MI kultúránk, hanem csak az ÉN kultúrám. Amivel mások nem tudnak azonosulni. Mondok egy példát: (sajnos nem a legjobb, de te a történelemnek csak ezt a részét ismered, azt is hiányosan) a nácik is belenyúltak a kultúrába, aztán nézd meg mi lett belőle.
> Ha most, a kurvanagy tolerancia jegyében nyúlnánk bele a kultúrába, annak ugyanúgy "bakancsban menetelés" és gázkamrák lennének az eredményei. A kultúrát nem lehet csak úgy, önkéntesen alakítgatni. A kultúra évszázadok alatt formálódik. Ha ebbe belenyúlunk, abból csak baj lesz


Ezt nem értem teljesen de azzal egyetérthetsz, hogy az ellenségeskedés szitása 
*az nem egy **tevékenység amit "kultiválnunk" kell.* 

Jo, a nácik nem csinálnak titkot abbol, hogy az eröszakra épitenek de a kereszténység berkeibe ez 
egy kicsit ellentmondásos lenne.


----------



## ppsk (2009 November 25)

Ernoe írta:


> Mire alapozod, hogy utálják öket?


 
Egy pár évvel ezelőtti izraeli cikkre/tanulmányra. Igyekszem megkeresni, de ez eltarthat egy darabig, míg sikerül linkelnem. 
 



Ernoe írta:


> Ezt nem értem teljesen de azzal egyetérthetsz, hogy az ellenségeskedés szitása
> *az nem egy **tevékenység amit "kultiválnunk" kell.*
> 
> Jo, a nácik nem csinálnak titkot abbol, hogy az eröszakra épitenek de a kereszténység berkeibe ez
> egy kicsit ellentmondásos lenne.



Amikor létrejött a kereszténység az egyfelől új kultúra létrejöttét jelentette. Ugyanakkor nem volt teljesen új: a kereszténységben élt tovább a zsidó, görög, római kultúra, illetve kisebb nemzeti kultúrák. A többi kultúra nem kiirtódott, inkább elfelejtődött. Aztán jött a kereszténység kettészakadása: nyugaton a római, keleten a görög (később szláv) kultúra volt nagyobb hatással. Főleg nyugaton volt igaz, hogy a kultúra a vallással együtt fejlődött, változott évszázadokon át. Nem egy személy változtatgatta kedve szerint, hanem folyamatosan alakult. A világ más részein persze ez másképp alakult. Észak-Amerikában és Ausztráliában, ahol egy döntően reformált keresztény irányzat nagyon sokáig teljesen elkülönülve fejlődött az őslakosoktól és mind a mai napig nem különült el élesen az európai kultúrkörtől, addig Közép- és Dél-Amerikában egyfelől az őslakosság kipusztult (járványok irtották ki őket nem papok!), másrészről az Afrikából behurcolt és az Európából betelepült lakosság olyan új kultúrkört hozott létre, amelynek az európai kereszténység csupán (igaz, meghatározó) alapja. Erre már nagy hatással volt az indián és afrikai kultúra is. Míg az afrikai kereszténység viszonylagosan újkeletű, és a jelek szerint betagozódott a helyi kultúrába. 
Sokan szidják a kereszténységet, de ha nem lenne, e nélkül elképzelhetetlen lenne az európai integráció, nem mondaná senki, hogy ő európai.


----------



## Ernoe (2009 November 25)

> Egy pár évvel ezelőtti izraeli cikkre/tanulmányra. Igyekszem megkeresni, de ez eltarthat egy darabig, míg sikerül linkelnem.



*Kedves ppsk*

Számitok rá!



> Sokan szidják a kereszténységet, de ha nem lenne, e nélkül elképzelhetetlen lenne az európai integráció, nem mondaná senki, hogy ő európai.


 
Ilyen gondolatok nem gyötörnek engemet. Nem lehet tudni, hogy mi lenne ha minden másképp lenne.

Egy biztos, hogy *humanizmus, jolét, függetlenség, szabadság csak jolétben lehetséges*
*és ez kognitiv gondolkodás, emberi kooperalás nélkül nem elérhetö.*

A vallások pedig finoman mondva ennek az elörehaladásnak a kerékkötöi.
Ha csak egy tehetetlenségröl lenne szo nem jajognék.

Konkrétan, 
A gondolkodásnak az utjában áll ha "Isteni parancsok" befolyásolják az életünket
ha a féltékeny, "Istenek" miatt nem tudnak az emberek kijönni egymással.

Mellesleg a Bibliában nem az áll, hogy csak egy Isten van hanem az, hogy 
"En vagyok a Te urad Istened..." "Es csak engem imádj!" a világért sem egy másikat. 

Es ez volt és még ma is ez az oka sok, sok gyilkos háborunak, kompromisszumokat nem megengedö vitának.


----------



## ppsk (2009 November 25)

Ernoe írta:


> Egy biztos, hogy *humanizmus, jolét, függetlenség, szabadság csak jolétben lehetséges*
> *és ez kognitiv gondolkodás, emberi kooperalás nélkül nem elérhetö.*


Valóban, a jólétet nehezen lehetne elképzelni jólét nélkül 
 



Ernoe írta:


> A vallások pedig finoman mondva ennek az elörehaladásnak a kerékkötöi.
> Ha csak egy tehetetlenségröl lenne szo nem jajognék.
> Konkrétan,
> A gondolkodásnak az utjában áll ha "Isteni parancsok" befolyásolják az életünket
> ha a féltékeny, "Istenek" miatt nem tudnak az emberek kijönni egymással.





Tehát ha egy üzletember megöli a rivális üzletembert, az szerinted simán elfogadható, hiszen így a gyilkos üzletember gazdagabb lesz?? Nem véletlenül vannak az isteni törvények - ezek szabják meg gondolkodásunkat, cselekedeteinket. Hát persze hogy gátolnak minket! De gondolj bele, milyen förtelmes lenne a világ ezek nélkül a parancsok nélkül: bárki megölhetne, vagy kirabolhatna téged és elvehetné asszonyodat, hisz neki jobb lenne. De te is simán végezhetnél szüleiddel, ha már eléggé kiszipolyoztad őket (na ehhez még passzolna is a régi Stewie-s avatarod ). De nem tudnál úgy eljutni a riválisod meggyilkolásához, hogy útközben ne ütköznél folyamatosan szexelő emberekbe. Hmmmm, igazán csodálatos világ lenne...




Ernoe írta:


> Es ez volt és még ma is ez az oka sok, sok gyilkos háborunak, kompromisszumokat nem megengedö vitának.



Lehet, hogy ez a cassus beli, de a valódi ok a legritkább esetben a vallás (egyedül talán a korai arab hódításoknak volt igazán ez a célja).


----------



## Ernoe (2009 November 25)

*Hallo ppsk.*




> Valóban, a jólétet nehezen lehetne elképzelni jólét nélkül


Shit, elirtam magamat már nem javitom ki. 



> Nem véletlenül vannak az isteni törvények - ezek szabják meg


Látod ez az amiröl fontos lenne diskurálni. 

Miért van, hogy az alapvetö erkölcsi és ethikai kérdésekben az emberek világnézetüktöl függetlenül egyetértenek?

Nem ismerek egyetlen egy esetet sem ahol egy állatfaj kiirtotta volna a másikat.
Az ösember is kijött vallás nélkül és tulélték egymás "gyalázatosságait".
Miért kéne a 21. század emberének, aki képes a viselkedését tudatosan irányitani egy mesefigurára hallgatni?

Egyébbként is csak *egy kis része az emberiségnek hisz abba,* hogy a szentirásokat valaki diktálta volna az égböl.

Szerintem te csak kivonatokat ismersz a tizparancsolatbol és a vele összekötött szörnyüségeket nem ismered.

Többször mondtam már, hogy ...

*De azt hiszem a legjobb lenne ha erröl egy uj topikot nyitnék.* 
.


----------



## ppsk (2009 November 25)

1. Az ősembernek volt vallása.
2. Pontosan ismerem a 10 parancsolatot, s azt is, hogy milyen szörnyűségeket követtek el ennek szellemében. Lehet túlságosan is. Legalábbis a mai önkéntes "mainstream" történészeknél biztosan jobban. Ma divatos az egyházat szidni, meg annak rémtetteivel riogatni, anélkül hogy tudnánk, az adott esetben mi is volt az események valódi mozgatórugója. Két példát hoznék fel: a keresztes háborúkat és az indiánok kiirtását. A keresztes háborúk sokszor elhangzott (itt a canadahunon is) rengeteg téveszme, holott ha figyeltek volna a középiskolában, pontosan tudnák, hogy mi is volt a fő indíték (ugyanis nagyon pontosan és részletesen tanítják). A másik tévhit, miszerint a Közép- és Dél-Amerikai indiánokat azért irtották ki, mert nem voltak keresztények (ez is elhangzott már itt). Pedig ez baromság. Valójában az európaiak által behurcolt betegségek végeztek többségükkel, ehhez járult hozzá a gyakorlatilag rabszolgaság - amely ellen a helyi katolikus egyház számos alkalommal igyekezett fellépni, dehát a pénz meg a tőke akkor is nagyobb szentség volt, mint az ember.

"Miért van, hogy az alapvetö erkölcsi és ethikai kérdésekben az emberek világnézetüktöl függetlenül egyetértenek?"

Na igen, ez egy fontos kérdés. Nekem erről meg van a kis elméletem, amit most itt meg is osztanák. Az ugye egyértelmű, hogy valamikor réges-régen az emberek az ősközösségben éltek. Ekkor alakultak ki azok az alapvető igények, amelyek a 10 parancsolatban is megfogalmazódnak: ne lopj, ne ölj, ne kívánd a másét, ne hazudj és az ősök tisztelet (akkor még csak az anya tiszteletét). Bárhová megyünk a világon, ezek mindenhol azonosak. Hogy miért alakultak ki??? Véleményem szerint azért, mert már egyfelől túl voltak egy bizonyos szintű anarchián (márha létezett az egyáltalán), már van egy bizonyos rendszer. Nos, ezek a törvények ezt a rendszert stabilizálja. Tehát, ha ezek nincsenek, akkor nincs rend sem, tehát bekövetkezik az anarchia. Azt meg már az ősember sem szerette volna. Ahogy aztán egyre inkább eltávolodtak az emberek az ősközösségtől, ezek a törvények kiegészültek, picit módosultak, de maga az alaplényeg megmaradt. S nem mellesleg minden mai törvény ezekre lehet visszavezetni.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 25)

Ernoe írta:


> Nem kell neked a FagyisSzentet és Redliont a védelmedbe venni, én régebben ismerem öket mind te.
> En tudom, hogy tiszteséges emberek, és mi csak beszélgetünk itt.


Mmm gratulálok, kapsz 10 pontot a kérdésem megkerülésére (fogytán az ép ész válaszok szindróma), de áruld már el hogy miből gondolod hogy én védem őket?
Nem hiszem hogy védelemre szorulnak, főleg nem a te teljesen paradox, demagóg érveiddel szemben.

Nézd el nekem hogy a jóérzés mondatja velem hogy nem vagy normális amikor abból következtetsz arra hogy minden keresztény antiszemita, hogy a bibliában le van írva hogy imádkozzanak a zsidókért.


----------



## Ernoe (2009 November 27)

> Nem véletlenül vannak az isteni törvények - ezek szabják meg gondolkodásunkat, cselekedeteinket.
> De gondolj bele, milyen förtelmes lenne a világ ezek nélkül a parancsok nélkül:
> bárki megölhetne, vagy kirabolhatna téged és elvehetné asszonyodat


*Kedves ppsk*

Hidd el nekem, hogy a békés egymásmellettéléshez nincs a világnak (az emberiségnek) szüksége Istenekre, parancsokra fenyegetésekre. 

Az emberiség tulélését azzal magyarázod, hogy 



> Az ősembernek volt vallása...




Mit jelent az, hogy volt vallása? Azt, hogy elásta a halottait egy gödörbe? Micsoda nagy teljesitmény! 

Hány "primitiv" állat van aki állandoan elás valamit és képes többezer rejtekhelyre emlékezni anélkül, hogy kereszttel megjelölné.

*A tizparancsolat 33%-a azzal foglalkozik*,* hogy utáljad a többi Istent.*

Mert a szentirásban nem az áll, hogy "Rajtam kivül nincs más Isten!" hanem az, hogy "En vagyok a te Urad..."
Es az áll, hogy "ha engem megcsalsz, más istenekre hallgatsz akkor borzasztoan elruházlak"
Ez a tulajdonbavétel tükrözödik aztán abba, hogy az emberek megölik azt aki a "szerelmüket" nem viszonozza.

De még egy csomo más büncselekmény is szalonképes lesz álltala.

Sajnos most nem tudom tovább folytatni, csak gondolatként megemliteném, 
*hogy egyetlen egy állam sincs ahol a törvénykönyvet Isteni parancsolatokbol vezetnék le!*
Ahol pedig ezt megprobálják (Islám) ott borzaszto nagy embertelenségek történnek.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 27)

Ernoe írta:


> Hidd el nekem, hogy a békés egymásmellettéléshez nincs a világnak (az emberiségnek) szüksége Istenekre, *parancsokra*, *fenyegetésekre*.


Így van, a polgári büntető könyv avagy a mindenkori törvények is csak dísznek vannak. Rendőrség, katonaság, titkos szolgálatok, fegyverek teljes arzenálja... mind mind olyan dolog ami csak a fantáziájában él a sok embernek aki semmi mást nem akar mint egymás mellet élni békességben.

Gratulálok ehhez az intellektuális remekműhöz.



Ernoe írta:


> Az emberiség tulélését azzal magyarázod, hogy
> Mit jelent az, hogy volt vallása? Azt, hogy elásta a halottait egy gödörbe? Micsoda nagy teljesitmény!



Történelem könyv kedves ernoe, történelem könyv. Majd ha sikerült az általános iskolás tananyaggal megbírkóznod próbálkozhatsz olyan témákkal is mint archeológia avagy régészet.

Addig felesleges a témába belemenni amíg nem vagy tudatában hogy mekkora hülyeséget mondtál most.


Ernoe írta:


> Hány "primitiv" állat van aki állandoan elás valamit és képes többezer rejtekhelyre emlékezni anélkül, hogy kereszttel megjelölné.


És hány olyan van amelyik csak maximum 3 napig emlékszik rá!



Ernoe írta:


> *hogy egyetlen egy állam sincs ahol a törvénykönyvet Isteni parancsolatokbol vezetnék le!*
> Ahol pedig ezt megprobálják (Islám) ott borzaszto nagy embertelenségek történnek.


Idézetek pár az emberi jogok legnagyobb mérföldköveinek tekintett írásaiból:
Aranybulla: _„A Szentháromság és oszolhatlan egység nevében."
Magna Charta: _"KNOW THAT BEFORE GOD", "FIRST, THAT WE HAVE GRANTED TO GOD", stb stb stb.
Függetlenségi nyilatkozat: "[...] Laws of Nature and of Nature's God entitle them, a decent respect to the opinions of mankind requires that they should declare the causes which impel them to the separation."
Twelve Articles of the Black Forest: Nem kommentálom, kb az egész istenről szól.

Stb

Kedves ernoe, az isten mint fogalom elhagyása az 1800as évektől kezdődött és a mai napig tart, azonban azt állítani hogy 1800 év gyakorlatának semmi hatása nincs az elmúlt 200 évre és annak munkásságára olyan szűk látókörűségre és demagógiára utal ami még tőled is szokatlan.

Szokatlan de persze nem meglepő. A tudomány, az ép ész érvek és a tények nevében bevállalható hogy a tényeket és az ép ész érveket messze elkerüljük és csak fröcsögjünk, mert attól lesz jobb a világ. Ha másra nem hát erre megtanítottál mindenkit aki veled szóba áll.


----------



## ppsk (2009 November 27)

Ernoe írta:


> *Kedves ppsk*
> Hidd el nekem, hogy a békés egymásmellettéléshez nincs a világnak (az emberiségnek) szüksége Istenekre, parancsokra fenyegetésekre.



Először is, bizonyítsd. Ha be tudod nekem bizonyítani konkrétan, hogy az ember azután is "jó" tud maradni, miután minden közszolgáltatást, ellenőrzést megvonunk tőle, akkor én hiszek neked (ugyanakkor elvárom azt is, hogy amennyiben én tudom bizonyítani az állításomat, akkor adj hitelt a szavamnak - mert én konkrét történelmi eseménnyel tudom bizonyítani, hogy bizony, kitört a baszott nagy anarchia, pedig akkor csak a kontroll szűnt meg az emberek felett, gyakorlatilag minden más szolgáltatás ugyanolyan színvonalon ment tovább). 



Ernoe írta:


> Az emberiség tulélését azzal magyarázod, hogy Mit jelent az, hogy volt vallása? Azt, hogy elásta a halottait egy gödörbe? Micsoda nagy teljesitmény!



Egyáltalán nem magyaráztam a vallással az ember túlélését, egyszerűen a tudtodra adtam (ha már az általános illetve középsulis tanár elfelejtette) egy roppant egyszerű, millió módon bizonyított tényt. 



Ernoe írta:


> Hány "primitiv" állat van aki állandoan elás valamit és képes többezer rejtekhelyre emlékezni anélkül, hogy kereszttel megjelölné.


 
Szép. Szóval mindenki állat szerinted, aki nem keresztel jelöli a halottaikat??? És még én vagyok a rasszista meg a ki tudja még mi, te meg most állatoztál le vagy 4 milliárd embert. Szép. Adolf hozzád képest kutya fasza.



Ernoe írta:


> *A tizparancsolat 33%-a azzal foglalkozik*,* hogy utáljad a többi Istent.*
> 
> Mert a szentirásban nem az áll, hogy "Rajtam kivül nincs más Isten!" hanem az, hogy "En vagyok a te Urad..."
> Es az áll, hogy "ha engem megcsalsz, más istenekre hallgatsz akkor borzasztoan elruházlak"
> Ez a tulajdonbavétel tükrözödik aztán abba, hogy az emberek megölik azt aki a "szerelmüket" nem viszonozza.


 
Mindezt gyönyörűen és egyszerűen meg tudnám magyarázni, ha egy kicsit is ismernéd a zsidó nép korai történelmét. De mivel nem ismered (meg szerintem el se hinnéd), hát bele se kezdek.



Ernoe írta:


> De még egy csomo más büncselekmény is szalonképes lesz álltala.



Dettó ugyanez az állapot.



Ernoe írta:


> Sajnos most nem tudom tovább folytatni, csak gondolatként megemliteném,
> *hogy egyetlen egy állam sincs ahol a törvénykönyvet Isteni parancsolatokbol vezetnék le!*
> Ahol pedig ezt megprobálják (Islám) ott borzaszto nagy embertelenségek történnek.



Csak gondolatként megemlíteném, hogy egyetlen egy olyan állam sincs ahol a törvényeket nem Isteni parancsolatokból vezették volna le (ha csak közvetett módon is). Ezzel most egy "kicsit" mellé nyúltál barátom


----------



## Ernoe (2009 November 27)

*A feltámadás és a szüznemzés mellett az egyik legnagyobb hülyités, hogy vallás nélkül nincs moral.*

Ezzel nem akarom a bibliaszerkesztök teljesitményét csorbitani, természetesen egy csodálatra mélto
teljesitmény, hogy képesek voltak többezer évvel ezelött a viselkedés essentiáját megfogalmazni és
papirra vetni. 

De az Isten szerelmére, azota már eltelt néhány ezer év! 

Ha minden gondolatunkért ami a tudatunkban megfogamzik az isten lenne a felelös akkor Einstein és a hozzá
hasonlok lennének a szocsövek. 

Az erkölcsnek az istennel valo magyarázata automatikusan inplementálja az ördögöt, 
és bennünket ezen két hatalom játékszerévé degradál.

Ez csak a felelöséget maguktol szivesen elháritoknak egy jo modell.



> Rendőrség, katonaság, titkos szolgálatok, fegyverek teljes arzenálja... mind mind olyan dolog ami csak a fantáziájában él a sok embernek aki semmi mást nem akar mint egymás mellet élni békességben.
> 
> Idézetek pár az emberi jogok legnagyobb mérföldköveinek tekintett írásaiból:


*Kedves Aer.*

En inkább alkotmányhü rendörséget kivánok mint szeszélyes istenek által küldött bosszuállo arch-angyalokat.

Nagyon szép, hogy az Aranybullában és a Magna Cartában megtaláltad az Isten nevét.
Szeretnélek figyelmeztetni arra, hogy *az Isten nevét még gyakrabban megtalálod az ezt *
*megelözö papirokban*.

Magyarul az Aranybullában kevesebb az Istenre valo hitakozás mint az ezt megelözö állapotokat parafálo szerzödésekben. 

Ezért is beszélünk itt liberalizálodásrol. 

Az uralkodok hatalmukat korábban az Istentöl kapott ajándék meséjével cementezték, és ezeken
a törvények csonkitott az Aranybulla és a Magna Carta. Ez baklövés volt kedves Aer. 





> Először is, bizonyítsd. Ha be tudod nekem bizonyítani konkrétan, hogy az ember azután is "jó" tud maradni, miután minden közszolgáltatást, ellenőrzést megvonunk tőle, akkor


*Kedves ppsk*

Láttad a történelembe, hogy mire képes a nép ha összefog. (Hogy Dozsa György vagy vérnélküli kelet-nyugati konfliktus mindegy.)

Soha de soha nem volt a világon több "fogdmeg" mind bünözö! 

Mindig több Mutter Theresa van mint Alcapone. De még a legmegvetemültebb bünözö is a gyerekének egy másik életformát kiván.

Nézd meg a teheneket a legelön, minden féle istenhit nélkül, baromira békések.
A legveszélyesebb oroszlán sem öldököl maga körül és nem azért mert keresztények vannak vele a colosseumban összezárva.



> Mindezt gyönyörűen és egyszerűen meg tudnám magyarázni, ha egy kicsit is ismernéd a zsidó nép korai történelmét. De mivel nem ismered (meg szerintem el se hinnéd), hát bele se kezdek.
> 
> Csak gondolatként megemlíteném, hogy egyetlen egy olyan állam sincs ahol a törvényeket nem Isteni parancsolatokból vezették volna le (ha csak közvetett módon is). Ezzel most egy "kicsit" mellé nyúltál barátom


Nem tudom mit akarsz megmagyarázni. Nekem semmi bajom nincs a népeknek a historiájával.

Az állitásod azonban rögtön tarthatatlaná válik ha kétségbevonjuk a földönkivüli létezését, 
ha megkérdöjelezzük, hogy az emberek maguktol is képtelenek rájönni arra, hogy mi jo nekik és mi rossz.

Minden viselkedésmod aminek az okára csak Isteni felelet van az inhumán és a másik ember ellen irányul.
Azok amiket pedig jozan ésszel megtudunk magyarázni, beláthatoak pedig nem igényelnek további megokolást 
(Az Isten is igy gondolná..... stb..)


----------



## ppsk (2009 November 27)

Kedves Ernoe!

Látom, hogy rendkívül hiszel abban, hogy az ember jó, jobbítható, s mindezt önakaratából még hajlandó is erre. 

Sajnos nagyon naiv vagy. Az ember nagyon nem ilyen. Az ember "ördögi" lény. Undorító, önző, szadista, kegyetlen, élvhajhász, buta, befolyásolható az ember, állatabb az állatnál. 

Tudtommal a történelemtudomány egyetlen egy olyan esetet tart számon, amikor bekövetkezett az"anarchia", megszűntek a törvények (legalábbis az emberek ezt értették), s azt mondták az embereknek, hogy gyerekek szabadok vagytok, minden közös, vegyetek belőle annyit, de csak annyit amennyi szükséges, s "eljő a szép új világ"...
Ha nem is ezekkel a szavakkal, de hasonló megfogalmazás jutott el az emberekhez a Nagy Októberi Szocialista Forradalom után 1-2 nappal. Nos, kedves Ernoe, mit gondolsz, meddig tartott a teljes szabadság???
Kemény egy hétvégééig. Nagyon-nagyon hamar pofára estek az álmodozó, naiv bolsevik filozófusok. Egy világ omlott össze bennük. Miért??? Egy hétvége alatt az orosz munkások csaknem nagyobb (anyagi) kárt okoztak az országnak, mint az elmúlt három év összes háborús pusztításai!
Olyan szinten szétlopták az országot, hogy mi azt 7 év balliberális kormányzás után se tudnánk elképzelni!!! A gyárak kongtak az ürességtől, tonnás gépeket loptak el, vidéken nem maradt gabona, élelmiszer, fűtőanyag, semmi!!!! Mindösszesen egy hétvége alatt!
A rendteremtéshez egy Cseka kellett, egyes orosz becslések szerint több tízezernyi statáriális kivégzés, házkutatások, miegymás, hogy helyreálljon a rend, s visszakerítsék az államtól ellopott vagyon egy (amúgy jelentős) részét (az egymástól ellopott vagyont megbecsülni sem tudták, meg nagy ívben le is szarták).

Ma a helyzet semmit sem javult, sőt, merem állítani, romlott. A mai emberben már egyáltalán nincsenek meg azok belenevelt szabályok, nincs meg a rend, ami anno még meg volt az orosz munkásparasztban. Ma, amikor mindennek a fokmérője a pénz, az ember még többet venne, mindent igyekezne magáévá tenni. 

Ezek alapján mondom én azt néked hogy az emberiség - egy filmből vett szófordulattal élve - szar, szemét, szar alakokból áll.


----------



## Ernoe (2009 November 27)

> Az ember nagyon nem ilyen. Az ember "ördögi" lény. Undorító, önző, szadista, kegyetlen, élvhajhász, buta, befolyásolható az ember, állatabb az állatnál.


 
Az Isten szemében! De ennek a létezése szerencsére csak egy mese, egy thriller. 

Ezt azért mondod, mert jön az advent aztán a Jézuska? Te egy vallási fanatikus lehetsz.
.


> A rendteremtéshez egy Cseka kellett, egyes orosz becslések szerint több tízezernyi statáriális kivégzés, házkutatások, miegymás, hogy helyreálljon a rend,
> s visszakerítsék az államtól ellopott vagyon egy (amúgy jelentős) részét (az egymástól ellopott vagyont megbecsülni sem tudták, meg nagy ívben le is szarták


Es honnan jöttek ezek a "rendfenttarto erök"? A mennyekböl? :99:

A nacionalszocializmus idején Németország 90%-a volt keresztény. 
Berlin bevételénél 300 000 orosz katona vesztette az életét. Ahogy te nevezed az "anarchista ördögemberek" fiai.

Az ember jo és rossz egyidöbben, egy személyben. Ugy mind a szentháromság.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 27)

Ernoe írta:


> En inkább alkotmányhü rendörséget kivánok mint szeszélyes istenek által küldött bosszuállo arch-angyalokat.


Kedves ernoe most akkor döntsd el hogy kellenek e szabályok vagy nem. Kellenek e kényszerítő eszközök, eszmék, felfogások vagy sem, mert amíg a vallásról van szó addig azzal érvelsz hogy nem kell semmi mert az emberek minden nélkül képesek meglenni egymás mellet békességben ami megjegyzem katasztrofális baromság.

De amint a civilizációba lépünk a mondataid mintha semmilyen alapot nem kapnának lévén teljes egészében ki vagyunk szolgáltatva az éppen hatalmon lévő ideológiának, törvényeknek, szabályoknak, kényszerítő paragrafusoknak.

Az egészhez pedig csak annyit raksz hozzá hogy neked inkább a rendőrség mint valami istenség. Hát erre meg csak annyit lehet mondani hogy ízlések és pofonok kedves ernoe. Sajnálom hogy csalódás számodra hogy a világ nem a te személyes ízlésed szerint forog


----------



## Ernoe (2009 November 27)

> Kedves ernoe most akkor döntsd el hogy kellenek e szabályok vagy nem.
> Kellenek e kényszerítő eszközök, eszmék, felfogások vagy sem, mert amíg a vallásról van szó addig azzal érvelsz hogy ....


*Kedves Aer.*

hányszor hangoztassam, hogy ma több ember él a Földön mind amennyi ezidáig létezett.

Ennyi embernek egy ilyen örülten komplikált együttmüködésben élni természetesen csak ugy lehet
ha játékszabájokat vezetünk be és ahoz tartjuk magunkat.

A hangsuly azonban a célirányosságon és a belátáson van. 

A vallás pedig "parancsokrol" beszél. Nem a belátásra hanem az autoritásra apellál és szörnyü büntetéseket helyez kilátásba.

Ezért mondom, hogy *a parancsok helyett "ajánlásokat" kell keresni* (mint a buddhisták) amiket
az emberek többsége eltud fogadni.

Gondolom a te szomszédod nemcsak azért él még mert nem merted öt eddig a büntetés terhe miatt agyonütni.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 27)

Ernoe írta:


> hányszor hangoztassam, hogy ma több ember él a Földön mind amennyi ezidáig létezett.
> 
> Ennyi embernek egy ilyen örülten komplikált együttmüködésben élni természetesen csak ugy lehet
> ha játékszabájokat vezetünk be és ahoz tartjuk magunkat.
> ...


Na és megint ferdítesz kedves barátom. A törvények, a mindenkori ideológia HOL apellál a belátásra vagy az "ajánlásra"?

Felétek a törvények "ajánlások" hogy vagy megfogadod vagy nem? Próbáld ki ernoe basszus. Meglátjuk hogy a törvény parancs-e vagy ajánlás, próbálj meg mondjuk kikérni pá ezer eurót a bankból egy stukkerral a kezedben. Ha ezt zokszó és következmény nélkül engedik akkor igazat adok és odaköltözök hozzátok, ha nem akkor megint nem gondoltad végig mit írsz.

Nincs itt semmilyen belátás barátom, gondold át újra amit írtál aztán fussál neki még egyszer, mert még mindig csak ott tartunk hogy neked más az izlésed és azt akarod hgoy a világ ahhoz igazodjon.


----------



## Ernoe (2009 November 28)

> Próbáld ki ernoe basszus. Meglátjuk hogy a törvény parancs-e vagy ajánlás, próbálj meg mondjuk kikérni pá ezer eurót a bankból egy stukkerral a kezedben. Ha ezt zokszó és következmény nélkül engedik akkor igazat adok és odaköltözök hozzátok, ha nem akkor megint nem gondoltad végig mit írsz.



*Kedves Aer.*

Jo példa a bankrablás mint isteni parancs. 
Ha jol emlékszem Jézus, Isten fia pont azért lett letartoztatva a romai katonáktol 
mert feldulta a pénzváltok asztalait és nem azért mert meggyogyitotta a bénákat. 
Ha lapozol egy kicsit NPD oldalakon akkor megtudod miért kedvelik ök a Jézust.








A nézetkülönbség kettönk között abban rejlik, hogy szerintem az erkölcs nem egy
Atyauristentöl átlátszatlan ködben átnyujtott lista amihez tartanunk kell magunkat
hanem a természetben rejlö, általunk megfogalmazhato, beláthato viselkedési forma.

Az én kutyám ugy beleharapna a fenekedbe ha megprobálnád elvenni tölle a kajáját mint 
a csoda, pedig nem járt hittanra. Es ezt tudja a macskánk is pedig garantáltan atheista.

Erdekes, hogy te csak azokat a "parancsokat" emeled ki az "Isten listájárol" amivel
mindenki egyettért és elhallgatod azokat amik viszályokat szitanak, amiket tulzásnak
talál az egész emberiség. 

Egy demokratikus államban ratifikált törvények hosszu utat járnak meg mindaddig amig 
ellesznek fogadva. *A törvények egy konsens (megállapodás) eredményei és nem diktátok!*

Ez a különbség az "Isteni-parancsok" és a társadalmat összefogo törvények között. 

Sematikusan igy néz ki.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 28)

Nem kedves ernoe, a nézetkülönbség kettőnk között a szabad értelmezésedből adódik, hogy bármit írok/írnak te azt úgy csavarod ki ahogy akarod.

Többször elhangzott hogy sem az etika sem pedig az erkölcs nem isteni találmány amivel tökéletesen egyet is értek, azonban ha követem a logikád és máról holnapra eltűnne minden vallás szerinted mi lenne?
Érvelésed alapján beköszöntene az utópia mert mindenki békében megférne a másik mellett. A betegek meggyógyulnának, a halottak felkelnének és még sorolhatnám. Beszélgetésünk során próbáltam megtudni hogy ezt mire alapozod. A mai napig nem tudom.

Attól még hogy az etika/erkölcs nem valami isten találmánya a mai világban *semmi* nem kötelez annak megtanulására, megélésére, alkalmazására, követésére.
Mi tanítja a gyereket az etikára?
Talán a katonaság?
Az iskola?
A korrupt kormány?
Az egymás eltiprását fennhangon hirdető kapitalizmus?
Mi ernoe?
Szerinted ha a vallások megszűnnének minden újszülött etika 2.0 chippel jönne a világra vagy mi a fészkes fene? Segíts megértenem legyél kedves, mert semmi értelme nincs a gondolat menetednek.


----------



## Ernoe (2009 November 28)

> Attól még hogy az etika/erkölcs nem valami isten találmánya a mai világban *semmi* nem kötelez annak megtanulására, megélésére, alkalmazására, követésére. *Mi tanítja a gyereket az etikára?*





> Talán a katonaság? Az iskola? A korrupt kormány? Az egymás eltiprását fennhangon hirdető kapitalizmus?
> Mi ernoe?


*Kedves Aer.*

Akár milyen meglepö is ez a számodra: *senki! *
*Az erkölcs* benne van minden élölényben*.*

Az én kutyám nem ismeri a tizparancsolatot és mégis távoltartja a tolvajt a háztol.






Nem mondta neki senki. Egyszerüen magátol jött rá, hogy mi illik és mi nem.
Ehez nem kellenek szoknyás bácsik akik elnassolják a kisfiukat.
Megfélemlitik öket, hogy leszárad a kezük.....

Ha a feleség elakar menni a szomszéddal akkor azt nem tudod egy paranccsal vagy
paragráfussal visszatartani.....

A vallásos mythologiák nem zavarnak ha arra használjuk öket amire valok,
de nagyon veszélyesek ha emiatt emberek a levegöbe-robbantják magukat és embertársukat.

Ameddig a vallást az életünk-magjának tekintjük, ami szerint orientálodunk addig nem tudok aludni.
A szeptember 11.-ének az árnyéka még nem tünt el, az inkqusitio gyujtotta tuzek hamuja még nagyon meleg.


----------



## ppsk (2009 November 28)

Néhány hozzáfűznivaló az elmúlt néhány hsz-hez:
1. Az utolsó tegnapi hsz-em hova lett?????

2. Kedves Ernoe, Aer arra kíváncsi, hogy mégis mi alapján jutottál arra a megállapításra, hogy az ember születésénél fogva pikk-pakk erkölcsös.

3. Mivel tudod ezt alátámasztani???? Kíváncsian várom a tudományos-történelmi bizonyítékokat, mert amiket én mondtam nyilván nem volt elég jó neked s tudsz annál jobbat, konkrétabbat mondani. (ja és még valami az előző hszmre adott reagálásodra: egy diszlexiás gyerek is jobb értőolvasó, mint te, annyi különbséggel, hogy a gyerekbe sokkal-sokkal kevesebb gyűlölet szorult, mint beléd)


----------



## redlion (2009 November 28)

Ernoe írta:


> Nem tudom mit akarsz ezzel mondani *kedves Redlion?*
> ....
> *Ezek a motivumok nemcsak Wittenbergben* tarkitották a templomokat, városfalakat, városkapukat, középületeket
> hanem megtalálod az Erfurti Domban, a Magdeburgi Domban, a Kölni-Dom korusán, a Regensburgi-Domon stb...
> ...


Kedves Ernoe! 
Valóban távol tartom magam ezektöl a dolgoktól. A múlt álságossága miatt: ugyanis a disznó a gonosz, a tisztátalanság, a mértéktelenség, a dőzsölés, a kicsapongás és a harag szimbóluma, és a 13. századtól a zsidóságot jelképezi. MERT a zsidókat diszkriminálták, elkülönítve éltek és jogaikat erősen korlátozták. A földesurak -szükség szerint- külön adót vetettek ki rájuk, vagy kiutasították őket tartományukból. Emiatt kénytelenek voltak más helyre menekülni. 
Saját földet nem vásárolhattak, ezért kénytelenek voltak kereskedelemmel és *bank*i ügyletekkel foglalkozni. Ügyesek voltak, valamit valamiért: nesze neked: Morganok, Rothschildek stb. Övék lesz az egész világ, lásd pénzoligarchiák.



Ernoe írta:


> Gondolom a te szomszédod nemcsak azért él még mert nem merted öt eddig a büntetés terhe miatt agyonütni.


Attól függ melyikre gondolsz?  Ami az isteni lelkemet, ha úgy tetszik lelkiismeretemet terhelné meg, vagy a sittre? Megsúgom, csak az egyik számit nálam.



Ernoe írta:


> *Az erkölcs* benne van minden élölényben*.*
> Az én kutyám nem ismeri a tizparancsolatot és mégis távoltartja a tolvajt a háztol.
> Nem mondta neki senki. Egyszerüen magátol jött rá, hogy mi illik és mi nem.


A házad a kutya háza is (remélem nem forditva), ezért védi meg ösztönböl. Ugyanis az ösztön genetikailag programozott, a tanulás által kevéssé módosítható. Az erkölcs olyan tanult ! elvek összessége, amelyek a helyes és helytelen, a társadalmi jó és rossz megkülönböztetését segítik a cselekvés szintjén. Ergo a békésen legelésző, ózon-lyuggasztót eregető marháknak semmi erkölcse nincs, dolga se nagyon.



Ernoe írta:


> A vallásos mythologiák nem zavarnak ha arra használjuk öket amire valok,
> de nagyon veszélyesek ha emiatt emberek a levegöbe-robbantják magukat és embertársukat.
> 
> Ameddig a vallást az életünk-magjának tekintjük, ami szerint orientálodunk addig nem tudok aludni.
> A szeptember 11.-ének az árnyéka még nem tünt el, az inkqusitio gyujtotta tuzek hamuja még nagyon meleg.


Atyám...ez egy olan, de olan szép mondat!
Kérlek Ernoe, a HIT-tel élőket NE vegyítsd össze az oszama nevü szoknyás féreggel és elv-társaival, mert sokaknak kinyilik ám a bicska a zsebükben.
És az ún. történelmi egyházakkal sem.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 28)

Ernoe írta:


> Akár milyen meglepö is ez a számodra: *senki! *
> *Az erkölcs* benne van minden élölényben*.*


Kedves ernoe.
*Komoly* fogalom zavarban vagy.
A természetben sehol nem fogsz erkölcsöt találni. Tudod miért?
Mert a természetben a egyensúly uralkodik. Egy oroszlánnak nincs lehetősége eldönteni hogy csak egy zsákmány állatot ejt el vagy előkapja a kalasnyikovot aztán lekaszálja az egész csordát szórakozásból.
Az oroszlán csak egy állatot fog elejteni hogy az éhségét csillapíthassa, majd ha evett már képtelenné válik a vadászatra.

Az esőerdőben a ha kidűl egy fa és a napfény megérinti a talajt a lombkorona helyén a csemeték egymással versenyt futva kapaszkodnak a megüresedett hely felé, melyek közül csak egy lesz képes betölteni azt, halálra ítélve ezzel a többit.

Nem egy anya állat megöli a kölykét azért hogy a másiknak enni adhasson, mert ha nem tenné elpusztulna mindegyik.

Az amit te etikának hiszel kedves ernoe, nem több mint az életben maradás ösztöne, a kegyetlen szabály miszerint csak a legéletképesebbek maradnak életben, a többiek hullái pedig a dobogót szolgálják a cél elérése érdekében.

Amerre nézel csak vér és halál és ez az ára annak hogy azok akik élnek fenn tudjanak maradni. Az etika a halállal egyenlő a természetben kedves ernoe. Amikor úgy döntesz hogy megkíméled a kölyköd és inkább elpusztultok mind, amikor a fa megáll a növekedésben hogy a mögötte lévőt előre engedje, amikor az oroszlán inkább éhen hal mintsem hogy kárt tegyen a zsákmányában.

Az emberek pedig kedves ernoe... az emberek pedig csupán a rákja ennek a világnak, mert miközben etikáról, életről, szabadságról, jogokról vitáznak letarolnak és megmérgeznek maguk körül mindent.



Ernoe írta:


> Az én kutyám nem ismeri a tizparancsolatot és mégis távoltartja a tolvajt a háztol.



A te kutyádnak fogalma sincs a jogviszonyról avagy a tulajdon fogalmáról amit a házad is képez. A te kutyád pusztán a területét, a falkáját védi ami egyben a túlélésének záloga is. Ez ösztön kedves ernoe és nem etika.

*Ahhoz hogy az emberre vonatkozhasson a természet egyensúly által fenntartott látszat "etikája" nem a vallást hanem pont a tudományt kellene feladnia*, a lét biztonságot, a védettséget, és újra napról napra, küzdve bizonytalanságban élve vergődnie.
Halászháló helyett amivel kifoghatja a tó negyedét puszta kézzel küzdenie.
Puska helyett kővel és dárdával vadászni vadakra.
Stb. és még ekkor sem lesz béke soha. Aki nem hunyászkodik meg azt megölik, az erős pedig mindent visz, nőket, kaját, életet, és a kar hatalma nem etika kedves ernoe.

Ebben a témában olyan magasan vagy elszállva mint a hetedik mennyország. A valóság és a tények helyett olyan dologban hiszel ami az esti mesék csodás rózsaszín világát idézi, hogy a róka sajtot lop és beszélget a hollóval, majd a kapzsisága miatt elveszejtve az ebédjét depresszióba esik.

Nem ártana felnőni.


----------



## Ernoe (2009 November 28)

> 2. Kedves Ernoe, Aer arra kíváncsi, hogy mégis mi alapján jutottál arra a megállapításra, hogy az ember születésénél fogva pikk-pakk erkölcsös.




*Kedves pps*

A "pikk-pakk" erkölcsös alatt valoszinüleg "makulátlanságot" értesz. 
A félreértések kedvéért, *az erkölcs szerintem nem más mint az élölényekbe beépitett iránytü *
amit ugyan könnyen meglehet zavarni de ujra being a helyes irányba.

De az emberek többsége, és ezt állitom neked teljes bizonyossággal a legtöbb cselekedetében erkölcsösen
ethikailag korrektül viselkedik. 

Miböl lehet ezt leszürni. *Nagyon egyszerü. 6,2 milliárdan vagyunk! *




> 3. Mivel tudod ezt alátámasztani???? Kíváncsian várom a tudományos-történelmi bizonyítékokat, mert amiket én mondtam nyilván nem volt elég jó neked s tudsz annál jobbat, konkrétabbat mondani. (ja és még valami az előző hszmre adott reagálásodra: egy diszlexiás gyerek is jobb értőolvasó, mint te, annyi különbséggel, hogy a gyerekbe sokkal-sokkal kevesebb gyűlölet szorult, mint beléd)


Honnan veszed, hogy én gyülöllek téged? Es mit kell alátámasszak? kiss


----------



## Ernoe (2009 November 28)

> Ügyesek voltak, valamit valamiért: nesze neked: Morganok, Rothschildek stb. Övék lesz az egész világ, lásd pénzoligarchiák.



*Kedves Redlion*

Már megint összerádulok ha a zsidokat pénzoligarchiával, világuralmi törekvésekkel vádolod.
Vehetnék más népcsoportokat is de ha már a kereszténység kéznél van vegyük öket.







Itt van ez a Sevillai Chatedrális oltára 20 tonna indián-aranybol amihez vér tapad, és ez nem az egyetlen 
ilyen jellegü intézmény ami az egész világot "misszionálo" Vatikán államhoz tarozik. 
A Pápának 2,5 milliárd alatvaloja van és egy hierarchikusan összefogott szervezet. 

A zsidoság egy teljesen decentralizált, talán 15 millio lelket számolo embersereg akiket csak a szabat 
megünneplése és a holokauszt rémsége köt össze. A katholikus egyháznak több temploma van mint
zsido az egész világon. Ebböl láthatnád, hogy kinek nagyott és koncentráltabb a befolyása a világra.




> Ugyanis az ösztön genetikailag programozott, a tanulás által kevéssé módosítható.
> *Az erkölcs olyan tanult ! elvek összessége*, amelyek a helyes és helytelen, a társadalmi jó és rossz megkülönböztetését segítik a cselekvés szintjén.
> Ergo a békésen legelésző, ózon-lyuggasztót eregető marháknak semmi erkölcse nincs, dolga se nagyon.




Ne tegyünk ugy mindha az állatok nem lennének tanulékonyak, mindha robotok lennének.

De egy másik fontos dologra szeretném felhivni a figyelmedet, 
Az állatok azért nem tanulnak annyit mind az ember mert ök mindent tudnak amire szükségük van.

A gyereknek muszály 9 honap mulva kibulyni az anyábol, holott még "nincs kész" mert különben 
nem férne ki a szük medencecsont miatt. Az ember-állat felett kell a leghosszabban anyáskodni.

Minek figyeljük mi férfiak a nök popoját? Hogy a baby kényelmesen kiférjen.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 28)

Ernoe írta:


> De az emberek többsége, és ezt állitom neked teljes bizonyossággal a legtöbb cselekedetében erkölcsösen
> ethikailag korrektül viselkedik.


Kedves ernoe
Új fogalom: Gettó és Gettósodás
Nézz utána légy oly szíves mert egy ma is létező fogalom és alapból dönti meg ezt a rózsa virágos fantáziádat. Az emberek a gettókban egymás züllöttségét és erkölcsi normáit veszik át, lopást, csalást, hazudozást épp úgy mint pedofíliát vagy kötetlen, mindent elsöprő erőszakot.

Tényleg jó lenne ha legalább valami kicsi fogalmad lenne arról hogy miről írsz mert kb köszönő viszonyban sincs az elméleted a realitással.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 November 29)

Sziasztok!
Közbeszólhatok? Az ember valóban nem születik alapból erkölcsi érzékkel, de születik valami mással: lelkiismerettel.
Ahogy felcseperedünk, dönthetünk, hogy követjük-e a szavát, vagy elhallgattatjuk, vagy hagyjuk megtéveszteni, akár ki is irthatjuk, de eredetileg mindenkiben megvan.
Többek között ez is megkülönbözteti az embert az állattól. Szerintem.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 29)

Jaszladany írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Közbeszólhatok? Az ember valóban nem születik alapból erkölcsi érzékkel, de születik valami mással: lelkiismerettel.
> Ahogy felcseperedünk, dönthetünk, hogy követjük-e a szavát, vagy elhallgattatjuk, vagy hagyjuk megtéveszteni, akár ki is irthatjuk, de eredetileg mindenkiben megvan.
> Többek között ez is megkülönbözteti az embert az állattól. Szerintem.


Ez egy remek érv és igazat adok neked. Azonban engedd meg hogy megemlítsem, a lelkiismeret is alá van rendelve az alkalmazkodás képességének.
Elismerem a tudat alatti létezését és még a lelkiismeret példáddal is egyetértek, *de*. Ezek a dolgok másodlagosak és mindig alá vannak rendelve a biológiai ösztönöknek és különösen igaz ez gyerekkorban.
Egy felnőtt megtagadhatja egy saját ösztöneit elvből puszta akarattal. Egy gyerek nem, mert nincsenek elvei.
Ha a gyerek egy olyan világban nől fel ahol az erőst követik a gyengét pedig cikizik és meg rugdalják, vagy ha a szülők csak simán tesznek a gyerekre és csak olyankor veszik elő amikor valami hülyeséget csinált hogy helyre pofozgassák kicsit, annak a gyereknek 0 lelkiismerete lesz.

Minden ember olyan amilyenné a környezete teszi.
A gyerek ennek az iskola példája. Nem tud különbséget tenni jó és rossz között, nem ítél, nem ért, csupán érez. Érzi mi a jó mi a rossz. Ha a lelkiismeretére hallgat és jót tesz, de ezért a környezete megbünteti (kicikizik, csesztetik, bántalmazzák, stb) akkor nagyon gyorsan meg fogja tanulni hogy ha jót cselekszik azzal a saját életét veszélyezteti.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 November 29)

Én pedig úgy gondolom, hogy az embert nem az ösztön, hanem az énközpontúság és az önzés irányítja. Születésünktől fogva arra törekszünk, hogy a saját érdekeinket érvényesítsük másokkal szemben. Ez irányítja a tetteinket. Ez nem ösztön, ez önzés, amit tudatosan választunk.
És akármilyen környezetben vagy kultúrában nevelődik is valaki, akkor is tudja, amikor olyasmit tesz mással, amit magának nem kívánna. Ez a lelkiismereti törvény, ami minden emberben ott van. Ebből pontosan tudja, mikor tesz gonoszt, a gyerek is, a felnőtt is. Az ösztönre hivatkozás csak kifogás.
Az ember önző és irgalmatlan természetétől fogva. Van aki felismeri ezt, és bűntudata van, ha rosszat tesz, ezért igyekszik a lelkiismeretére hallgatva jó lenni, és van, aki elhallgattatja a lelkiismeretét, és kifogásokat keres. Az ösztönnek szerintem ehhez nincs köze. Az állat, aki ösztönnel van "beprogramozva", nem dönthet; az ember viszont igen.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 29)

Ebben az esetben még meg kell ismerned jó pár dolgot.
Születésünktől fogva semmire nem törekszünk, mert a születés mint tabula rasa megfoszt minket minden tudásunktól. Nem erőltethetünk rá másokra semmit ami nincs meg bennünk.
Nem tudom hogy van-e gyereked vagy foglalkoztál-e már csecsemőkkel, de elhiheted hogy lépésről lépésre alkaluk ki bennük hogy kik ők és hogy mit is akarnak. Ebben pedig gyökeres szerepet játszik a nevelés és/vagy hogy milyen hatások érik őket.

Kutyából nem lesz szalonna tartja a mondás. Putriból sem jönnek elő állam fők, vagy ha tárgyilagosabbak vagyunk akkor bármelyik szociológust megkérdezhetjük arról hogy mennyire jellemző hogy gyerekek átveszik a szüleik értékrendjét és/vagy hogyan reagálnak életükben a gyerekkori traumákra.

Egyébként nem tudom mikor lett ennyire népszerű az az ötlet hogy már születésünktől fogva minden tudásnak birtokában vagyunk és az életünk során semmit nem tanulunk.
Ha ezt párna kicsit átgondolnák vagy ne adj isten vissza emlékeznének a saját tapasztalataikra ameddig tudnak, nem születnének ekkora félreértések.
És igen. Az ember állat is egyben, nem isten vagy valami "izé" ami minden felett áll. Mint ilyen ösztön lény is egyben. Sokaknak meg kellene tanulnia megalázkodni a tény előtt hogy nem a világ közepe vagyunk. Talán akkor kevesebb szenvedést és kárt okoznak a puszta létünk ennek a bolygónak.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 November 29)

Kedves Aerensiniac, vagy nem jól fogalmaztam, vagy nem figyelmesen olvastad, amit írtam. Egy szóval sem mondtam, hogy bármilyen tudásnak is birtokában vagyunk a születésünk pillanatában. Azt mondtam, születésünktől fogva önzők vagyunk, azaz önző természettel, hajlammal születünk. Persze ezt a csecsemő még nem tudja kifejezésre juttatni, de mivel van gyerekem, láttam, hogy bizony, még se beszélni, se járni nem tud, de már kitépi a másik kezéből azt a játékot, amit magának akar. Még alig totyog, de már félrelöki a másikat, ha az útját keresztezi, ha úgy érzi hátrányba kerül miatta. Aki testvéreket nevel, mint én, az láthatja, hogy szinte az első perctől folyik a vérre menő érdekérvényesítés közöttük. Ezt nem kell tanulniuk, ez velük születik. Amit tanulniuk kell, az a másik figyelembe vétele, saját érdekeik háttérbe szorítása, lemondás a másik javára, stb. 
Abban igazad van, hogy a gyereket a család, a környezet neveli, ami vagy erősíti benne az alapból önző természetet, vagy igyekszik őt a másik embert tisztelő egyénné nevelni.
Sajnálom, de nem értek veled egyet abban, hogy az ember állat, ezért én másképp közelítem meg ezt a témát.


----------



## lindike19 (2009 November 29)

Jó a téma.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 29)

Jaszladany írta:


> Persze ezt a csecsemő még nem tudja kifejezésre juttatni, de mivel van gyerekem, láttam, hogy bizony, még se beszélni, se járni nem tud, de már kitépi a másik kezéből azt a játékot, amit magának akar. Még alig totyog, de már félrelöki a másikat, ha az útját keresztezi, ha úgy érzi hátrányba kerül miatta.


Ugyan ezt megfigyelheted a kutyáidnál vagy bármely más állatnál/állat kölyköknél.
Innentől választhatsz hogy azt fogadod el hogy állatoknak teljesen ugyan olyan létező érzelmi világa van mint az embernek, vagy:
Az ember épp ugyan olyan ösztön lény mint bármely más állat (de még talán növény is) a földön.

Ezt lehet kerülgetni mint a forró kását de hidd el nekem hogy a felsőbbrendűségi komplexus ami az embereket jellemzi teljesen alaptalan.


Jaszladany írta:


> Abban igazad van, hogy a gyereket a család, a környezet neveli, ami vagy erősíti benne az alapból önző természetet, vagy igyekszik őt a másik embert tisztelő egyénné nevelni.
> Sajnálom, de nem értek veled egyet abban, hogy az ember állat, ezért én másképp közelítem meg ezt a témát.


Mint mondtam a te döntésed hogy milyen szemszögből egyenlőek az állatok az emberrel érzelmi szinten.

Azonban ezt elutasítani nem lehet.
Jobban mondva lehet csak az vagy csőlátás vagy pedig tudatlanság. Az embert övező misztikum és felsőbbrendűség pedig egy baromság.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 November 29)

Igen, mint említettem, más-más szempontból közelítjük meg a témát. Ami szerintem önzés, az a Te felfogásodban túlélési ösztön.
De ha ennyire azonos alapra helyezed az embert az állattal, akkor mivel magyarázod az ember lelkiismeretét? Ez honnan jött be az evolúció során?
Az állatnak miért nincs ilyen? Honnan a jó és a rossz fogalma?
Ha ösztön motiválja az ember tetteit, van-e szabad akarata vele szemben? Ha van, az állatnak miért nincs? Ha nincs, miért vonható érte felelősségre? És az állat miért nem?
(és miért nem jelenik meg az én avatarom itten?)
Szia Lindike, kapcsolódj be!


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 29)

Van egy lényeges különbség ember és állat között ez pedig az amit a fajunk nemes egyszerűséggel intelligenciának nevez. Hogy ez áldás vagy átok nem annyira nyilvánvaló miután bele mélyedtünk a kérdésbe, lévén ez az ami kiszakít minket a többi állathoz hasonló "öntudatlanságból".

A lelkiismeret pedig ennek a folyománya lévén kiléptünk a természet diktálta szabályokból.
Nem kell küzdenünk az életben maradásért, szaporodásért, ételért, területért. Kivontuk magunkat az állati ösztönök legfontosabb és legelemibb problémái alól és ezzel lehetővé tettük hogy megférjünk egymás mellett. (Jelzem hogy még a tudomány szerint sem volt ez mindig így és mi épp olyan állati módon viselkedtünk mint bármely élőlény ezen a bolygón, rákényszerülve sok mindenre az életben maradásáért.)

Azonban ez ismételten ugyan így, ugyan ebben a formában megfigyelhető más állatoknál is. Ha a területért, táplálékért, szaporodásért való harcot kiiktatjuk akkor meglepő hogy mennyire meg tudnak férni egymás mellett.






Hasonló dolog a maugli szindróma ahol állatok nevelnek fel ember gyereket. Ez a történelem során nem egyszer került feljegyzésre és még ma is fel-fel tűnik pár rövid cikk képében.

Ha az élőlények nincsenek rákényszerítve akkor nem bántják egymást, lévén a természetben sem sportból ölik egymást, hanem azért mert csak így maradhatnak életben.
A lelkiismeret olyan szabadság a természetben ami az életedbe kerül, pontosan ezért olyan nehezen megfigyelhető. Azonban teremtsd meg ugyanazokat az élet feltételeket mint ami az ember számára áll rendelkezésre és voila: mindenkinek egyszerre lelkiismerete lett. Nem ölik egymást halomra, megférnek egymás mellett.


----------



## ppsk (2009 November 29)

Én annyival egészíteném ki Aer gondolatait, hogy bár ilyen szintre jutottunk, hogy gyakorlatilag nincs mitől félni, mi emberek mégis ugyanúgy állat módjára viselkedünk. Hiába mond ellent a racionalizmusnak, emberek kedvtelésből ölnek állatokat, de saját fajtársaikat is. Kérdem én, mikor tesz ilyet egy állat??? Soha!!!

Nem az az egyetlen ok, amiért e bolygó uraivá vált a homo spaiens sapiens nevű állat, mert intelligensebb lett volna, hanem azért mert intelligenciájához szadizmus és akaraterő is társult. 

Ezek után teljesen nyilvánvaló számomra, hogy az ember erkölcsi értelemben sokkalta az állatok alatt áll. De embertársaink erkölcsét nem lehet egy univerzális, minden földi élőlényre alkalmazható mércével mérni, mert annyira lesújtó eredményeket kapnánk, hogy azokat lehetetlen lenne összehasonlítani. De valamilyen szinten muszály - másnem magunkban - rangsorolni a többi embert, s ezt nem tudjuk másképp megtenni, mint saját törvényeink, erkölcseink által szabott szabályok alapján. Így már meg tudjuk különböztetni a jót, a kevésbé jót és a rosszat az egészen szarházitól. Ez azonban annyira egyedi, hogy szintén nem alkalmas arra, hogy az emberek nagy tömegei számára haszbálható legyen. Hiszen függ attól, hogy milyen rasszba tartozik, milyen nemzetiségű, vallású, rangú, vagyonú, erkölcsű, nemű és korú. Sőt, az se mindegy, hogy ezeket hogyan rangsorolja az illető. Hát nincs semmi, ami alapján egyetemlegesen el tudnánk dönteni, hogy ki jó és ki rossz??? Amiket az előbb felsoroltam egyetlen egy közös nevező van, ha csak közvetett is: a vallás!!!! Ugyanis a vallások döntő többsége ugyanazokat a dolgokat tartja pozitívnak illetve negatívnak, még ha másképp is magyarázzák ennek okait. Legyél keresztény, sintoista, muzulmán, zsidó, hindu vagy buddhista, meg tudod mondani, hogy ki a jó és ki a rossz. Teszem azt, Teréz anyát ugyanúgy elismerik a muzulmánok, keresztények, hinduk és buddhisták, mindenki.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 November 29)

Egyelőre Aernek:
Ugye, nem azt akarod mondani, hogy az állatnak nincs intelligenciája? Egyes állatok az intelligencia-teszt próbákon 8 éves gyermekek szintjén teljesítenek, láttam a tévében. Sőt jobban. A gyerek mégis különbséget tud tenni a jó és a rossz között, (már 8 éves kor alatt is), az állat meg nem. A jó és a rossz közötti különbségtétel, vagy a lelkiismeret nem lehet az intelligencia következménye, mert ha így lenne, a kevésbé intelligens embernek csekély lelkiismerete lenne, (vagy nem is lenne), míg az intelligens ember nagyon mély lelkiismerettel rendelkezne. Csakhogy sokszor a legintelligensebb emberek a legaljasabb gazfickók (lásd náci tisztek), és a legegyszerűbbek a legemberségesebbek. Tehát nincs összefüggés az intelligencia fejlettsége és a lelkiismeret között.

És milyen tudományos bizonyíték van arra, hogy volt idő, amikor az embernek nem volt lelkiismerete? 

Nem tudom, Te milyen állatokat szemléltél, de nekem eltérő a tapasztalatom. Az állati ösztönök működnek, akár szükség van rájuk, akár nincs. Nem lehet őket semmilyen ideális körülménnyel kiiktatni. Az én macskám pl. akkor is elkapja a kismadarat az itatónál, ha előtte degeszre zabáltattam. És a kutya akkor is megkergeti a macskát, ha nem akarja megenni. Lódul utána habozás nélkül, alig lehet róla leszoktatni. Vadászösztön, ugye. 
A természetben azért nem figyelhető meg a lelkiismeret, mert az állatnak akkor sincs olyan, ha ideálisak az életfeltételei. Az ösztön viszont minden életfeltétel mellett működik.
Miért nem ismered el, hogy az embernek nem csak ismerete van a jó és a rossz fogalmáról, de dönthet is, hogy melyiket választja?
Az állatnak semmi fogalma sincs erről, és döntési lehetősége sincs. Ha akarja, ha nem, azt teszi, amit az ösztöne diktál.
Az ember nem lehet egyenesági leszármazottja az állatnak, mert óriási szakadék van a kettő között. Folytonosságról szó sincs. Egészen más kategória a kettő. 
De nem csak a lelkiismeret eredete ködös. Ugyanilyen nyugtalanító kérdés, hogy honnan vannak az ösztönök, akár az állatban, akár az emberben. Mert ez is olyan beprogramozott valaminek tűnik, akárcsak a genetikai kódok.Márpedig információ nem keletkezik a semmiből, ugye?


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 29)

Jaszladany írta:


> Egyelőre Aernek:
> Ugye, nem azt akarod mondani, hogy az állatnak nincs intelligenciája? Egyes állatok az intelligencia-teszt próbákon 8 éves gyermekek szintjén teljesítenek, láttam a tévében. Sőt jobban. A gyerek mégis különbséget tud tenni a jó és a rossz között, (már 8 éves kor alatt is), az állat meg nem.


Ne haragudj de ez baromság. A jó/rossz a neveléssel együtt alakul ki épp ahogy az erkölcs is. Vannak olyan emberek akiknek a szeme se rebben ha ölniük kell, nem azért mert betegek hanem mert olyan környéken nőttek fel. Van aki ezzel ellentétben már a vér látványától vagy egy keményebben fellépő másik embertől is elájul.

Tényleg ne haragudj, de ez így ebben a formában elég korlátolt elképzelés. Emberből ugyan úgy lehet gátlástalan gyilkológépet nevelni mint állatból. Ez nem faji kérdés.



Jaszladany írta:


> A jó és a rossz közötti különbségtétel, vagy a lelkiismeret nem lehet az intelligencia következménye, mert ha így lenne, a kevésbé intelligens embernek csekély lelkiismerete lenne, (vagy nem is lenne), míg az intelligens ember nagyon mély lelkiismerettel rendelkezne. Csakhogy sokszor a legintelligensebb emberek a legaljasabb gazfickók (lásd náci tisztek), és a legegyszerűbbek a legemberségesebbek. Tehát nincs összefüggés az intelligencia fejlettsége és a lelkiismeret között.


Nem figyelsz. Nem az intelligencia folyománya a "lelkiismeretes" viselkedés hanem az intelligencia által megteremtett élettér-é. Az hogy nem verjük ki egymást az otthonainkból a létbiztonságnak köszönhető, hogy sem területtért, sem táplálékért nem kell egymással harcolnunk.

Megnézheted pl dél afrikát ahol ez nincs meg, mindennaposak a gyilkosságok, csak az erős marad életben, az erkölcs 0, stb.



Jaszladany írta:


> És milyen tudományos bizonyíték van arra, hogy volt idő, amikor az embernek nem volt lelkiismerete?


Evolúció, tudod általános iskolás tananyag. Ősember?



Jaszladany írta:


> Nem tudom, Te milyen állatokat szemléltél, de nekem eltérő a tapasztalatom. Az állati ösztönök működnek, akár szükség van rájuk, akár nincs. Nem lehet őket semmilyen ideális körülménnyel kiiktatni. Az én macskám pl. akkor is elkapja a kismadarat az itatónál, ha előtte degeszre zabáltattam. És a kutya akkor is megkergeti a macskát, ha nem akarja megenni. Lódul utána habozás nélkül, alig lehet róla leszoktatni. Vadászösztön, ugye.


1. Ez nem az én megfigyelésem ez bizonyított tudományos tény. Ha tényleg úgy látod szükségesnek és minden szavamat bizonyítanom kell akkor elkezdek neked cikkeket linkelni.
2. A terelő kutya sem tépi szét az állatokat amiket terelnie kell. Parancsra cselekszik, stb. Ugyan ezt olyan vadállatoknál is meg lehet mint sólymok, görények, krokodilok, stb stb stb stb stb



Jaszladany írta:


> A természetben azért nem figyelhető meg a lelkiismeret, mert az állatnak akkor sincs olyan, ha ideálisak az életfeltételei. Az ösztön viszont minden életfeltétel mellett működik.


Figyelj:
<object width="425" height="344">


<embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/bicIwwQhNtc&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></object>​
Érdekes, nem? Hozzáteszem vad példányról volt szó amit az orvvadászoktól mentett meg épp a képen látható hölgy, nem idomított cirkuszi kis cicáról.

Az írásod további részéről pedig csak annyit hogy az állatok év milliók alatt fejlesztették ki a túlélési stratégiáikat, még maga az ember is 10-20 000 év alatt "civilizálódott" úgy ahogy. Elég nagy dőreség lenne elvárni hogy az életösztönüket és vele mindent feladjanak a vadállatok csak mert te oda tartod a kezed nekik.

Ellenben szinte minden állat megszelídíthető. Érdekes nem?
Ha annyira ösztön lények lennének akkor nem lehetne őket emberhez szoktatni semmilyen módszerrel, ezzel szemben szinte minden állat szelídíthető, miért is?
Azért mert minden élőlény érzi ha szeretik és nem fenyegetik, még a növények is (szintén bizonyított).


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 November 29)

Én nem beszéltem faji dolgokról. A nevelés hatását sem vontam kétségbe.
De azt kétségbe vonom, hogy az ideális élettér kiiktatná az ösztönöket, és lelkiismeretet hozna létre az emberben. Ha így lenne, a fejlett jóléti államokban nem lenne bűnözés.
Attól még hogy az evolúció iskolai tananyag, nem tudományosabb mint a kreácionista felfogás. Ez is hit, az is hit. Az evolúcionista nézetnek pedig fogalma sincs arról, hogy "honnan ember és meddig állat", hogy Pajort idézzem. 
Nem kell ám mindent beszivornyázni, amit az iskolába tanítanak. Sokszor átírták már a tankönyveket. Én nem vagyok evolucionista, ezért más nézőpontból ítélem meg a dolgokat. 
Sajnos nem tudok beidézni, mert így is folyton ledob ez a masina, de ezt nem értettem:
"az állatok év milliók alatt fejlesztették ki a túlélési stratégiáikat, még maga az ember is 10-20 000 év alatt "civilizálódott" úgy ahogy. Elég nagy dőreség lenne elvárni hogy az életösztönüket és vele mindent feladjanak a vadállatok csak mert te oda tartod a kezed nekik."
Miért vártam én, hogy feladják az életösztönüket? Éppen azt írtam, hogy nincs ilyen választási lehetőségük.

És nem mondtam azt sem, hogy az állatok nem taníthatók vagy idomíthatók az ösztöneik mellett. Hiszen intelligens lények. A kutyát is le lehet szoktatni a macskaűzésről. Hát hogy minden állat szelídíthető, ezt még nem próbáltam, és kérdés, hogy milyen mértékig. Nem egy eset van, amikor sok éves idomítás dacára bizony az oroszlán szétmarcangolja az idomítóját. Szerintem a vadállat mindig vadállat marad, de tény, hogy sok viselkedési formát át lehet kódolni benne szoktatással.
De hogy miért tűnik el az üzenetem, aztán meg miért jön elő, ez is nagy talány. Most elküldöm a válaszom ppks-nek még egyszer, mert eltűnt.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 November 29)

Szia, ppsk!
Akárhol él az ember, akármilyen kultúrában, akkor is tudja, mi az, amit nem szeretne, ha vele tennének. Ebből könnyen rájöhet, hogy nem jó, ha ő mégis azt teszi mással. Mindjárt tudja, mi a jó és mi a rossz.
Miért mondod, hogy az emberek állat módjára viselkednek, amikor magad mondod, hogy az állat nem viselkedik úgy, mint az ember?
Van nagyon aljas ember, és van nagyon jó. Szept. 11. is példa erre, láttam, hogy valaki említette itt a fórumon. Vannak ördögi emberek, ilyenek, akik nekimentek a repülővel a toronynak (mindegy miért), és vannak angyali emberek, a tűzoltók, akik rohantak fel segíteni a toronyba, ahonnan fejvesztve menekült mindenki. 

Mint látod, az ember két véglet tud lenni, és ezek közül egyik sem jellemző az állatra.
(Miért rak be ikont ez a progi, holott én nem rakok be? Nem boldogulok vele.)
<o></o>


----------



## ppsk (2009 November 29)

Jaszladany írta:


> Szia, ppsk!
> Akárhol él az ember, akármilyen kultúrában, akkor is tudja, mi az, amit nem szeretne, ha vele tennének. Ebből könnyen rájöhet, hogy nem jó, ha ő mégis azt teszi mással. Mindjárt tudja, mi a jó és mi a rossz.



Ezzel azért vitatkoznék. Lehet ugyanis, hogy ha két különböző történelmű nemzet fia találkozik egymással, és teszem azt kicsit elfajul a dolog, elkezdenek verekedni. Az egyiknek teljesen természetes, hogy miután padlóra kerül, tovább rugdossák, míg a másik megelégszik annyival, hogy kiüsse ellenfelét. Lehet kicsit erőltetett a példa, de valódi - s számos más esetre is igaz. Ha akarod, több történelmi példával alá tudom támasztani. 



Jaszladany írta:


> Miért mondod, hogy az emberek állat módjára viselkednek, amikor magad mondod, hogy az állat nem viselkedik úgy, mint az ember?



Kérdésed abszolút jogos. A válaszom a következő: nem tudtam jobb szót, ami kifejezné az emberi állatságot, mint maga az állat szó. Az ember állatabb az állatnál.



Jaszladany írta:


> Van nagyon aljas ember, és van nagyon jó. Szept. 11. is példa erre, láttam, hogy valaki említette itt a fórumon. Vannak ördögi emberek, ilyenek, akik nekimentek a repülővel a toronynak (mindegy miért), és vannak angyali emberek, a tűzoltók, akik rohantak fel segíteni a toronyba, ahonnan fejvesztve menekült mindenki.



Az ember néha nagyon hősies tud lenni. Egyetlen pillanatra. Egyetlen pillanatban ki tud tűnni a tömegből. Egyetlen pillanatban. De előtte és utána ő is csak átlagos ember (épp ezért belőlük hős, mert egészen addig átlagos emberek voltak!). Az átlagemberre pediglen minden igaz, amit korábban mondtam az emberről. Te és én is átlagemberek vagyunk - más kérdés, hogy a megfelelő pillanatban tudnánk-e hőssé válni. Bízzunk benne, erre sosem fog sor kerülni. De be kell látnunk valamit: az ember velejéig gonosz lény és csak nagyon kevesen tudnak tökéletesen jók lenni. Be kell ismernünk magunkban, hogy nem vagyunk jók. Ez egy nyilvánvaló trauma, amit fel kell dolgozni. De ha feldolgoztuk, akkor ennek tudatában, erre a tudásra tudatosan építve egy jobb világot lehet teremteni. Ám ennek legfőbb akadálya az önáltatás. Lépten-nyomon hazudunk magunknak, hogy nem vagyunk mi vagy ők rosszak, csak az élet teremtette ilyenné... NEM!!! Az élet csak előhozta belőle az állatot, ami mindannyiunkban ott rejtőzik. 

<o></o>


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 29)

Leírod hogy az ember rendelkezik lelkiismerettel az állat nem, de utána azt is hogy még a jóléti államokban is van bűnözés.
Leírod hogy a neveltetést nem vonod kétségbe de azt már igen hogy a környezet bármilyen hatással lenne a személyiségre legyen az állati vagy emberi.
Leírod hogy nincs választási lehetőségük, aztán mögé hogy azt nem mondtad hogy nem idomíthatóak.
Leírod hogy számodra a kreacionizmus magyarán a repülő spagetti szörny értelmesebb dolog mint az evolúció elmélet aminek részletei tudományosan igazolva vannak kísérletek által.

Komolyan ne vedd személyes sértésnek amikor azt mondom hogy ha te tényleg nem látod az ellentmondásokat az írásodban akkor baromi elvakult egy egyén vagy.
A kreacionalizmussal érvelni meg ne is haragudj de kb olyan hogy "mert csak és kész" te így gondolod és az felül ír tapasztalatot, nézeteket, tényeket még a jó atya úr istent is.

Tárgyaljuk ki lépésről lépésre? Rendben.


Jaszladany írta:


> Én nem beszéltem faji dolgokról. A nevelés hatását sem vontam kétségbe.
> De azt kétségbe vonom, hogy az ideális élettér kiiktatná az ösztönöket, és lelkiismeretet hozna létre az emberben. Ha így lenne, a fejlett jóléti államokban nem lenne bűnözés.


 Remek érv csak baromira idióta dolog New Yorkot, Szomáliához vagy Nigériához hasonlítani. Továbbá a jóléti államokban is léteznek nyomornegyedek amik akármennyire is vannak egy jóléti államon bellül bizony néha még Szomáliát is meghaladó erkölcsi és etikai fertőt terjesztenek.
Ezzel pedig már ki is van rántva az az érv a lábad alól hogy a környezet nem változtatja az egyént ami megjegyzem hogy nem az evolúció hanem *az élet* egyik alapfogalma, mert az alkalmazkodás képtelen (értsd a környezetéhez alkalmazkodni képtelen) élőlények kihalnak.



Jaszladany írta:


> Attól még hogy az evolúció iskolai tananyag, nem tudományosabb mint a kreácionista felfogás. Ez is hit, az is hit. Az evolúcionista nézetnek pedig fogalma sincs arról, hogy "honnan ember és meddig állat", hogy Pajort idézzem.
> Nem kell ám mindent beszivornyázni, amit az iskolába tanítanak. Sokszor átírták már a tankönyveket. Én nem vagyok evolucionista, ezért más nézőpontból ítélem meg a dolgokat.


Ezzel nem lehet mit kezdeni mert ez nem érv.
Azt mondani hogy "lehet ám hogy nincs igazad" két élű dolog, mert ennyi erővel lehet hogy pont neked nincs igazad főleg annak fényében hogy annyira hülye példával élsz mint a kreacionalizmus ami gyakorlatilag egy félig retardált 8 éves szellemi szintjével érvel, hogy "höö kitaláltam valamit, innentől fogva az a jó isten és te nem tudod meg magyarázni nekem hogy nem".



Jaszladany írta:


> Sajnos nem tudok beidézni, mert így is folyton ledob ez a masina, de ezt nem értettem:
> "az állatok év milliók alatt fejlesztették ki a túlélési stratégiáikat, még maga az ember is 10-20 000 év alatt "civilizálódott" úgy ahogy. Elég nagy dőreség lenne elvárni hogy az életösztönüket és vele mindent feladjanak a vadállatok csak mert te oda tartod a kezed nekik."
> Miért vártam én, hogy feladják az életösztönüket? Éppen azt írtam, hogy nincs ilyen választási lehetőségük.


Leírod hogy nincs ilyen választási lehetőségük, de azzal nincs semmi gondod hogy meg lehet szelídíteni őket, ami a részedről totális és 100%os ellentmondás ismételten.
Ha vadállatnak nem lenne döntése, nem lenne képes alkalmazkodni az új szituációhoz akkor *nem lehetne megszelídíteni sem.* aztán pedig hogy:


Jaszladany írta:


> És nem mondtam azt sem, hogy az állatok nem taníthatók vagy idomíthatók az ösztöneik mellett. Hiszen intelligens lények. A kutyát is le lehet szoktatni a macskaűzésről.


Na akkor most mi van?
Te le tudod szoktatni a kutyádat egy elemi ösztönéről?
Gratulálok, akkor saját magad vágtad ketté azon kijelentéseid hogy:
- kétségbe vonom, hogy az ideális élettér kiiktatná az ösztönöket
- Miért vártam én, hogy feladják az életösztönüket? Éppen azt írtam, hogy nincs ilyen választási lehetőségük.


Ismételten kérlek ne haragudj, de had kérdezzem meg nyíltan hogy ez számodra valami elvi kérdés amiben ha törik ha szakad neked lesz igazad, mert máshogy képtelen vagy elképzelni az életet?
Ugyanis ebben az esetben semmi gond, de értelmetlen a beszélgetést tovább folytatni hiszen se objektív nem vagy sem pedig érdekelt abban hogy átgondold az érvelésed totális ellentmondásait.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 November 30)

Kedves Aer!
Lehet, hogy ez Tomboló, de azért dühöngened nem kéne. Beszélgetni jöttem, nem veszekedni. Sértegetsz, közben folyton félreolvasod, amit írok. Kevesebb indulattal, talán jobban tudnál figyelni.
Egy szóval sem mondtam, hogy a lelkiismeret meggátolja az embert a bűnözésben, csak azt, hogy az ember ebből tudhatja, mikor követ el bűnt.
Azt mondtam, hogy a környezet és a neveltetés igenis hatással van az ember személyiségére.
Azt mondtam, hogy az állat idomítható, és ösztönös viselkedése részben átkódolható, de nincs belső iránytűje a jó és a rossz megkülönböztetésére, mint az embernek. Még egyszer mondom, ez nem jelenti azt, hogy az ember eszerint is cselekszik.
És szerintem az evolúció az, ami kitalált dolog, amit semmilyen tudományos érv nem támaszt alá, nemhogy kísérlet. Sőt, minden eddigi ismeretünk cáfol.
Én meg azon vagyok megütközve, hogy hogyan lehet az evolúcióban hinni. Mert ahhoz aztán igazán nagy hit kell, hogy elfogadd, az egész mindenség csakúgy a semmiből lett, az élet élettelenből alakult ki, a világ a káoszból a rendezettség felé halad, az állatfajok kialakulnak egymásból, stb.
Gratulálok, neked sokkal nagyobb hited van, mint nekem, ha ilyenekben tudsz hinni.
Te ebben hiszel, én meg másban. Én tiszteletben tartom a Te hitedet, Te is tartsd tiszteletben az enyémet. Megoszthatjuk egymással a nézeteinket, de ha ideges vagy, ne válaszolj a beírásomra. Úgyis írogatok, amíg meg nem lesz a 20, mert le akarom tölteni Mezey Máriát. Mást meg nem írhatok, mint amit gondolok.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 November 30)

Kedves ppsk!
Ha valakinek jó az, hogy rugdossák, akkor igazad van. Hiheti, hogy ez a másiknak is jó. De azért legyünk őszinték, ez nem túl általános.
Egyetértek veled, az ember alaptermészetében gonosz. De lám, mégis meg-megcsillan néha egyesekben valami a tökéletesből, amikor képes kockáztatni és feláldozni az életét a másik emberért. Igazad van, nem sokan vannak ilyenek. De azért akadnak. És talán csak a helyzet hozza ki belőlük, de ez mit sem von le emberi értékükből.
Ezért mondom, hogy az ember természete két véglet között terjed a hősiestől a velejéig gonoszig. És persze vannak köztes állapotúak, akik ugyan nem tudnak hősök lenni, nem is jó emberek, (az ember tényleg nem jó) de igyekeznek az élni és élni hagyni törvénye szerint élni. Azért reménykedjünk, hogy ezek vannak többen, és nem a nagyon elvetemült gonoszok.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 30)

Jaszladany írta:


> Kedves Aer!
> Lehet, hogy ez Tomboló, de azért dühöngened nem kéne. Beszélgetni jöttem, nem veszekedni. Sértegetsz, közben folyton félreolvasod, amit írok. Kevesebb indulattal, talán jobban tudnál figyelni.
> Egy szóval sem mondtam, hogy a lelkiismeret meggátolja az embert a bűnözésben, csak azt, hogy az ember ebből tudhatja, mikor követ el bűnt.
> Azt mondtam, hogy a környezet és a neveltetés igenis hatással van az ember személyiségére.
> ...


Megbocsáss de én semmit nem magyarázok félre. Az írásaidban az ellentmondások tömkelege halmozódik amit azzal rendezel le kreacionista módon hogy "én ezt találtam ki, tartsd tiszteletben mert megmagyarázni úgyse tudod hiszen nem hagyom".

Ennek példája hogy azt írod hogy *szerinted* evolúció egy kitaláció és nem igazolja semmi. Ennyi erővel a föld meg lapos és a naprendszer közepe. Szegény Darwin aki csak az életét fektette az alapok megírásába most biztosan forog a sírjában.
Azt már csak halkan jegyzem meg hogy ha ezek, többek között a rendszer sematikával egyetemben iskolai tananyag de ha jól emlékszem erre meg az volt a reakciód hogy miért érdekelne téged hogy mit tanítanak az iskolában hiszen a tankönyveket sem egyszer írták már ár. Akkor ne vedd sértésnek, jártál te egyáltalán iskolába?

Ezen felül, tökéletesen és teljesen igazat adok neked hogy *nagyon* bunkó vagyok, de ha az egyetlen és kizárólagos érved a nézeteid mellett hogy tartsam azokat tiszteletben mert azok a tieid akkor felesleges fórumra járnod mert ilyen érvelésre a templom való és nem egy közösségi portál.
Ezzel pedig a bunkóság mellé behúzom a taplóságot is, utólag is bocsánatot kérek de nem szeretem amikor meg akarják magyarázni hogy a döglött tehén alszik.
Ezzel ki is léptem kettőnk párbeszédéből, elnézést.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 30)

Az egészben az bánt a legjobban hogy egészen pontosan az ilyen fél f***ról vett "miért kéne nekem iskolába járni" benyögések alapján van a mai napig szívnyugalommal eltűrve az állatkínzás az élet minden területén.

Ugyan hiszen az állat csak állat, nekünk van *lelkiismeretünk*!!!!!!!!44444444! wtf zomg hax! Ami természetesen nyugodtan tűri hogy szét csesszünk egy egész bolygót, ipari méretekben öljük az élőlényeket, mosó szert, sampont és szappant teszteljünk rajtuk, vagdaljuk össze az agyát hogy kiderüljön mi történik.
<object classid="clsid:d27cdb6e-ae6d-11cf-96b8-444553540000" codebase="http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab#version=6,0,40,0" width="460" height="385"> 





<embed flashvars="vID=ab479436b2&autostart=false" src="http://files.indavideo.hu/player/gup.swf" quality="high" bgcolor="#666666" name="guPlayer-ab479436b2" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" width="460" align="middle" height="385"></object>

Hát egészségünkre.
Ha valamivel jellemezni kellene az emberiséget az egy dolog biztos nem lenne. Az pedig a lelkiismeret.
Bár az is biztos hogy iskola hiányában nekem is nyugodt lenne, hiszen a legmélyrehatóbb érv amit feltudok hozni az az hogy "kitaláltam valamit, tartsd tiszteletben".

Jó8, mentem elmélkedni hogy miért nem fojtottam még vízbe magam. Lelkiismeret basszus.... lelkiismeret... az...​


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 30)

Még egy dolog Jaszladány: bocs. Tényleg nem veled van a bajom, csak sikerült tipikusan egy olyan sztereotípiát a felszínre hoznod ami őszintén elgondolkodtat rajta hogy hogyan lehet az emberiségnek még ahhoz is pofája hogy egyáltalán megszólaljon.

Őszintén elnézésedet kérem, mert tényleg nem te vagy az akivel bajom van.
A videót pedig ajánlom.... kapcsolódik a lelkiismerethez is és... hm... "Tanulságos".


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 November 30)

Te nem velem vitatkozol Aer, hanem a saját lidércnyomásaiddal. Csupa olyat írsz, amit én egyáltalán nem írtam. 

Mondjuk, én nem mondanám senki meggyőződésére, hogy baromság, és hogy csak ő találta ki, amíg nem tudom mire alapozza. 
Én elég szkeptikus lévén csak azt fogadom el, aminek magam néztem utána pro és kontra. Bár van diplomám, engem nyugodtan lehülyézhetsz, nem tartom magam nagyon okosnak, de kattints pl. ide: http://www.creationresearch.org/
itt egy olyan társaság honlapja van, aminek több mint 700 tudós a tagja világszerte, akik a teremtés-tan mellett teszik le a voksukat. 700 tudóst azért én nem hülyéznék le csípőből.
De megértelek: a teremtés-tan egyetlen alternatívája az evolúció, nem csoda, ha ragaszkodsz hozzá foggal-körömmel.

Lépj ki nyugodtan ebből a csevejből, és fortyogj tovább magadban.


----------



## Seth2 (2009 November 30)

"Biztonságos univerzum? Tényleg létezne ilyesmi gyakorlati fogalmak szerint a Bomba korában?

Mármost, ilyen vagy olyan mértékben, de mindannyian hisztek abban, hogy az univerzum nem biztonságos, és hogy ennélfogva védelmi berendezéseket kell állítanotok ellene. Mármost, az egyvonalú, hivatalos, számotokra ismerős tudat így szól: ’A világ nem biztonságos. Nem bízhatok benne. Nem bízhatok a tapasztalás körülményeiben sem, és a saját létezésem körülményeiben sem. Nem bízhatok magamban. Ránézhetek egy mókusra, és örvendezhetek, de nem nézhetek magamra örvendezéssel, mert lám, tele vagyok romlottsággal, bizonyos mértékben gonosz vagyok, és el kell rejtenem magam. Nemcsak mint önmagam vagyok gonosz, hanem romlott és selejtes fajból származom, apám is, anyám is romlott előttem, s én magam elé, a jövőbe küldöm ezeket a tragikus fogyatékosságokat; s ennélfogva meg kell védenem magam, és védelmi berendezéseket kell állítanom, amiképp csak képes vagyok rá, hogy megvédjem magam egy olyan univerzumban, amiben nem tudok bízni, és hogy megvédjem magam egy olyan szelftől, ami gonosz és selejtes.

Teljes civilizációtok és világotok van, ami ezekre a hitekre épült, melyeket az imént adtam meg nektek: hogy az univerzum nem biztonságos; hogy olyan ellenségektől kell megvédenetek magatokat, akik kívülről érkeznek; s – ami a legrosszabb – olyan ellenségektől, akik belül vannak. Így hát csakugyan kényelmetlenül érzitek magatokat, és saját korlátokat emeltek, s amilyen gyorsan és ahogyan csak tudtok, úgy futtok az ellenségek elől, akik egy egyvonalú, hivatalos fajtájú tudat eredményei.

Amíg hiszel abban, hogy olyan univerzumban tartózkodsz, ami fenyegetést jelent, meg kell védened magad tőle. Amíg hiszel abban, hogy a szelf selejtes, hogy a faj átkozott és gonosz, önmagadtól is meg kell védened magad, és hát hogyan bízhatsz akkor a psziché hangjában?

Amikor pedig azt mondom neked: ’Légy spontán’, hogyan is merészelnéd megtenni ezt a lépést, amikor a spontaneitás nyilvánvalóan táptalaja az összes kéjvágynak, az összes szenvedélynek, az összes gyilkosságnak és az összes gyűlöletnek, melyek számodra egészen nyilvánvalóan bennerejlők az emberi szívben? Így hát ezt mondod: ’Megpróbálok spontán lenni, de hogyan lehetek? Hiszem, hogy én jó vagyok, de hogyan lehetek jó, amikor olyan fajból származom, ami gonosz?’

Megpróbálod állítani: ’Az univerzum biztonságos’, de aztán megnézed a televízióban a híradót, vagy elolvasod az újságod, és így szólsz: ’Micsoda hazugság ez? Hogyan lehet az univerzum biztonságos, amikor általános gyilkolászásról, háborúról, csalásról és kapzsiságról olvasok? Hogyan lehetek önmagam, hiszen ha önmagam vagyok, nem az lesz-e, hogy csak még több olyan iszonyatot szabadítok a világra, amit a környezetemben látok; hiszen az emberi természet biztosan nem tud megváltozni, az emberi természet pedig gonosz. Nézd, milyen gonoszul bánt eddig a bolygóval, melyben létezésemet bírom; azután mondd, Seth, hogy legyek spontán. Mit kérsz hát tőlem, és hogyan bízhatok így ebben a kontextusban saját pszichém autoritásában, mondván: „Márpedig én jó vagyok?”’

A hivatalos tudati vonal egy világot formál maga köré, s te észleled és megtapasztalod azt a világot, az pedig mindig azoknak a hiteknek az eredményeit mutatja majd neked, melyek bennerejlőek a hivatalos tudati vonalban. Míg e hivatalos tudati vonalnak szenteled magad, mindig ugyanolyannak látszik a világ: gonosznak, katasztrofálisnak, kárhozatra ítéltnek, akár nukleáris pusztítás, akár egy lényegi isten nagyobb ítélete révén következik ez be.

Amíg hisztek az agresszióban és a haderőben, ebben az országban, olyan személyeket választatok meg, akik hisznek az agresszióban és a haderőben, és akik reagálnak rá, s így tesznek az emberek az összes többi nemzetben is. Sajnálatos módon egyenlőségjelet tesztek agresszió és erő közé, így hát féltek békés embert megválasztani. És az összes többi ország ugyanígy érez, úgyhogy ők is félnek békés embert – akármilyen eszközzel – hatalomra helyezni. Világhelyzetetek tehát egyéni hiteitek eredménye en masse.

Mármost, amikor egyénileg hisztek a békében, és amikor már nem hisztek abban, hogy a jó gyenge, a gonosz pedig erős, akkor, ami az országot illeti, olyan embereket helyeztek majd hatalomra, akik hisznek a béke aktív természetében. És, ismétlem, nincs más válasz."


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 30)

Jaszladany írta:


> Mondjuk, én nem mondanám senki meggyőződésére, hogy baromság, és hogy csak ő találta ki, amíg nem tudom mire alapozza.
> Én elég szkeptikus lévén csak azt fogadom el, aminek magam néztem utána pro és kontra. Bár van diplomám, engem nyugodtan lehülyézhetsz, nem tartom magam nagyon okosnak, de kattints pl. ide: http://www.creationresearch.org/
> itt egy olyan társaság honlapja van, aminek több mint 700 tudós a tagja világszerte, akik a teremtés-tan mellett teszik le a voksukat. 700 tudóst azért én nem hülyéznék le csípőből.







Tudtad hogy a kreativitás helyettesítheti az ép észt ha elég karizma társul hozzá?
Ha már te is adtál egy linket, én is adok neked:
http://hu.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flat_Earth_Society
Egy az 1800as években alapult csoportról van szó amely a mai napig él és tevékenykedik. Hivatásának azt vállalta fel hogy bebizonyítsa hogy a föld lapos és minden amit tudunk csupán fabrikáció amit a kormányaink el akarnak hitetni velünk.

Kedves Jaszladany
Hinni valamiben egy dolog. Lemondani az ép észről a hitünk kedvéért egy másik. Engem nem hat meg 700 tudós aki azt hirdeti hogy a jó isten teremtette meg a világot. Ennél milliószorta durvább dolgokat tudok neked mutatni 10 avagy 100x ekkora támogatottsággal.

De mint mondtam én hittel nem vitatkozom. Érvekkel, elgondolásokkal, logikával azzal lehet. Hittel soha sem mert aki nem érdekelt abban hogy másként lássa a világot mint ahogy ő azt elképzelte annak felesleges bármit mondani.​


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 November 30)

A Te általad mutatandó dolgokat is elismert tudósok támogatják? 
Aer, senki nem gátol meg abban, hogy azzal meggyőződéssel élj, mindenki hülye, csak Te nem. Egyedül Te tudod frankót! Legyen a Te hited szerint!

Azt mondod, "Érvekkel, elgondolásokkal, logikával" lehet vitatkozni... de eddig egy pillanatig sem voltál kíváncsi az én érveimre, elgondolásaimra vagy logikámra a meggyőződésem mellett. Élből feltételezed, hogy nincsenek. Milyen alapon?

Azért említettem a fenti tudósokat, mert az evolúció állításai mellett geológiai, antropológiai, stb. bizonyítékokat sorakoztatnak fel. És lám-lám, a geológusok, antropológusok egy része mégis a másik felfogást látja bizonyítottnak. Te pedig feltételezed, hogy ezek a tudósok csak képzelegnek, ahelyett, hogy utána néznél, vajon hogy lehet, hogy akik ezzel foglalkoznak, nem is akármilyen szinten, az általad megkérdőjelezhetetlen bizonyítékok ellenére elvetik az evolúciót? Vajon milyen érvek alapján? Ez téged nem érdekel. Félresöpröd azzal, hogy baromság. Azok a tudósok, egyetemi tanárok meg gyengeelméjűek. 
Neked nem csak nagy hited van, de nagy önbizalmad is.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 30)

Így van, csak én tudom a frankót és mindenki hülye csak én nem...
Ez még ha igaz is lenne akkor is csak annyit jelentene hogy aberrált vagyok a világon élő többi emberhez képest. Hülye vagy hülye vagyok, ez itt a kérdés. Szerintem hülye. Szerinted?

Az érveid megpróbáltam meghallgatni, de miután odáig mentél el hogy téged nem érdekel más véleménye mert te ebben hiszel és ezt tartsam tiszteletben feleslegesnek tartottam a további huzavonát.
A véleményed tiszteletben tartom de egyet nem vagyok képes vele érteni, ezért próbálok minél távolabb kerülni tőle.

Azzal is tisztában vagyok hogy csak bele képzelek az írásaidba egy másik, bár nagyon hasonló attitűdű, mégis teljesen más ember fajtát. Te nem vétettél senkinek, ezért elnézésed kérem a kirohanásomért... de hanyagoljuk a szembesítést... túl különbözőek a nézőpontjaink.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 November 30)

Közben azért tisztázzuk:
A teremtés-hit nem feltétlenül azonos a keresztény istenhittel. Van, aki egy felsőbb intelligenciában hisz, feltételez egy értelmes alkotót, de számára ez nem a Genezis teremtő Istene. Én most elsősorban nem teológiai kérdést feszegetek, hanem kétféle nézőpontot állítok szembe.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 November 30)

Idézz már be egyetlen érvet, amit a teremtés-tan mellett mondtam. Amit megpróbáltál meghallgatni. Mert az etikai kérdéseken már rég túl vagyunk.
Te nem is feltételezed azt, hogy a kreácionizmusnak vannak érvei, hisz többször is hangoztatod, hogy ez "csak hit", érvek és logika nélkül. Megkérdeztem, hogy ezt milyen alapon gondolod.
És azt is beidézhetnéd, hol mondtam, hogy nem érdekel más véleménye. Az, hogy tartsuk tiszteletben egymás véleményét, arra vonatkozott, hogy ne nevezzük élből baromságnak, ahogy Te tetted. Ez inkább a te részedről jelent érdektelenséget. Nem beszélhetnénk úgy egymás nézetéről, hogy közben tiszteljük azt?
Mondtam én, hogy a Te meggyőzésed baromság? Csak azt mondtam, nekem nehéz lenne elhinni.
Amit meg neked nehéz elhinni, az rögtön "baromság".
Attól még, hogy Te nem ismered a másik oldal érveit, attól még lehetnek érvei.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 30)

Jaszladany írta:


> Idézz már be egyetlen érvet, amit a teremtés-tan mellett mondtam. Amit megpróbáltál meghallgatni. Mert az etikai kérdéseken már rég túl vagyunk.
> Te nem is feltételezed azt, hogy a kreácionizmusnak vannak érvei, hisz többször is hangoztatod, hogy ez "csak hit", érvek és logika nélkül. Megkérdeztem, hogy ezt milyen alapon gondolod.
> És azt is beidézhetnéd, hol mondtam, hogy nem érdekel más véleménye. Az, hogy tartsuk tiszteletben egymás véleményét, arra vonatkozott, hogy ne nevezzük élből baromságnak, ahogy Te tetted. Ez inkább a te részedről jelent érdektelenséget. Nem beszélhetnénk úgy egymás nézetéről, hogy közben tiszteljük azt?
> Mondtam én, hogy a Te meggyőzésed baromság? Csak azt mondtam, nekem nehéz lenne elhinni.
> ...


Egy hegy tetején ~2000 éves fa roncsokat találtak a közelmúltban. Ez egyesek számára a mindent elsöprő bizonyíték hogy Mózes is létezett és a bárkáján minden állatfajból vitt egyet.

Egy röpke pillanatig sem vonom kétségbe hogy vannak érveid. Én azt vonom kétségbe hogy ezeket az érveket mennyire befolyásolja a hited/az ahhoz való ragaszkodás és mennyire az ép ész/logika.
Csak aprócska csúsztatások kellenek, úgy is ki lehet csavarni valamit hogy minden pillanatban csak egy milliomod fokot ferdítünk rajta, nem kell mindjárt 180°os ellentéttel számolni. A 700 tudósod és a kreacionisták is ebbe a kategóriába tartoznak, mert mi a francot is jelenthetne egy a bibliával egyidős fa szerkezet egy hegy tetején mint azt hogy a bolygó összes állat és rovar faja rátelepíthető egy bárkára.

De azt mondjad meg hogy minek magyarázzam én ezt neked?
Higgy amiben akarsz engem meg hagyjál békén, én nem foglak semmiről győzködni ami ellentétes a te hitvilágoddal.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 November 30)

Békén hagylak, Te reagáltál a beírásomra. Nem csak neked szólt az.
Nem is értem, minek fórumozol, ha ennyire idegesít mások eltérő véleménye.
Fogalmad sincs az érveimről, de azt tudod, hogy ezek a hitem miatt csakis logikátlanok lehetnek. Mintha a Te evolucionista meggyőződésed nem hiten alapulna. 
Amúgy nem értem, hogy jön ide Noé bárkája.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 30)

Nem érted... azt hiszem itt kezdődik a baj...


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 November 30)

A teremtés kontra evolúcióról volt szó. Az özönvíz legfeljebb akkor jöhet ide, ha a fosszíliák kerülnek szóba. De a bárkának ahhoz sincs köze.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 1)

Már megválaszoltam a kérdésed
http://canadahun.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1804990&postcount=249

Noé bárkája és a 2000 éves roncsok csak példa arra hogy az ember azt lát a tényekben amit akar, és aszerint értelmezi őket. A realitás a pártatlanságban rejtőzik és abban hogy ne hagyd hogy a saját érzelmeid befolyásoljanak a világképed kialakításában. Én pusztán annyit mondtam hogy ennek a képességnek az érvelésed totális módon a hiányán van és a tények értelmezését a hited befolyásolja....


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 1)

Melyik érvelésem?


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 1)

Jaszladany írta:


> Melyik érvelésem?


Most idézzek be amit eddig írtál...?
Esetleg azt próbálod tudtomra adni hogy ész érveket nem csak és kizárólag a meggyőződésed használtad eddig a kettőnk beszélgetésében?

Ellenkező esetben nem igazán értem a kérdésedet.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 1)

Nem tudsz beidézni, mert sehol sem érveltem a kreácionizmus mellett, (mondjuk nem is akarok, de nem azért, mert nem tudnék).
Én csak annyit mondtam, hogy én meg ezt a nézetet tartom megalapozottnak, sőt, megalapozottabbnak, mint az evolúciós tant.
Te viszont folyton azzal vádolsz, hogy én csak azért vagyok meggyőződve erről, mert ezt akarom hinni, észtől és tényektől függetlenül.
Kedves Aer, megnyugtatlak, hogy nem így van.
Én ugyanúgy a tudományra, a tapasztalatra, és az objektív ismereteinkre alapozom a meggyőződésemet, mint Te. És nem csak a hitre. Szeretném, ha ezt végre megértenéd, és nem beszélnénk el folyton egymás mellett, hisz olyan érdekes lehetne a társalgásunk, közben meg folyton azon vitatkozunk, hogy ki kit értett félre.

Te indítottad ezt az evolúciós topicot, és a blogodban is láttam, hogy érdekel ez a téma. Akkor miért nem örülsz inkább, hogy idetévedt valaki, aki a másik nézetet vallja, és megoszthatjuk a látásainkat egymással? Én egyfolytában próbálok veled társalogni maximális tisztelettel, mert látom, hogy értelmes, gondolkodó ember vagy, de Te folyton letámadsz, hogy én nem használom az eszemet, csak a vakhit vezet, és valami agymosott idióta vagyok. Miért állsz így hozzám?

Úgy érdekesebb lenne, ha én is harcos evolúcionista volnék, és bólogatnék a beírásaidra, hogy igen, igen, úgy úgy, persze, persze... Állati unalmas lenne, nem?


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 1)

Nos....
1. Nem vagyok evolucionista. Pontosan és tökéletesen tisztában vagyok vele hogy az evolúció *elmélet* még a legjobb esetben is hiányos, és ezt még a saját alkotója is kihangsúlyozta.
Ugyanakkor: A kreacionalizmus a lehető legrothadtabb példa volt amivel csak élhettél volna. Az egyetlen dolog amiről a kreacionalisták híresek voltak eddig az a repülő spagetti szörny és ne haragudj de fogalmam sincs hogy ez mögött mennyi munka és tudományos adat áll, azonban abban biztos vagyok hogy milliószorta kevesebb mint az evolúciós elmélet mögött.

2. Ahhoz hogy kölcsönös beszélgetés alakuljon ki kettőnk között mind a kettőnknek engednie kell a maga igazából valamennyit. Az eddigi írásaidban ennek nyomát sem láttam, mert folyamatosan kész tények elé állítottál hogy mi létezik és mi nem. Teszed mindezt úgy hogy az elméleteid nem bontod ki, nem támasztod alá, csak azt mondod hogy higgyem el hogy a te gondolkodásod is tudományos alapokon nyugszik és hogy nekem nincs igazam. Ezt megfejeled azzal hogy amikor a tudományokról beszélsz a repülő spagetti szörnyet hozod be példának a kreacionalisták képében.
Ne haragudj ha ezen a ponton elszálltak a biztosítékaim.

3. Nyitott és kíváncsi vagyok meghallgatni az érveid amíg azokat következetesen, demagógia nélkül ki tudod bontani és fel tudod vázolni. Ezen a fórumon Diogenes 44 és Ernoe után akik számára az ép gondolkodás annyit jelent hogy "bármi amit ők magukban elképzelnek" kicsit érzékenyen reagálok az olyan emberekre akik következetesség nélkül akarják megmagyarázni nekem hogy nincs igazam mert repülő spagetti szörny azt csá.

Lehet hogy a rossz szóhasználat vezetett idáig, de ebben az esetben tessék.
Fejtsd ki az elméleted töviről hegyire. Meghallgatom.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 1)

Nem tudom, mi az a repülő spagetti szörny. Biztos hogy ugyanarról beszélünk?
Lehet, hogy nem is ugyanazt értjük kreácionizmus alatt?
Esküszöm, nem tudom, miért szállt el az agyad ettől.

Nem ismerem a két fórumozót, még csak pár napja vagyok itt. Talán három?
Milyen kész tények elé állítottalak, mire gondolsz? Eddig csak a lelkiismerettel kapcsolatban fejtettem ki a véleményem, és mindig hozzátettem, hogy ez az én véleményem. Vártam a tiédet, de csak az enyémet facsargattad.
Látod azt se tudom, mi a véleményed az evolúcióról, pedig két napja gyötörjük itt egymást. Miért nem azt fejtegeted inkább. Érdekelne. Ha nem vagy evolucionista, akkor mit vallasz a dolgok keletkezéséről?
Ha ettől megpuhulsz, legyen igazad: Jó, nincs mindenkinek lelkiismerete. Ezen ne múljon.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 2)

A Flying Spagetti Monster a kreacionisták egyik úgymond mentsvára, amely paradox módon pont az egyház és a vallások kigúnyolására jött létre, de ma már ott tart hogy külön vallásként van jegyezve és egyházat alapított FSM néven.




​
Érvelésük szerint ha isten léte nem bizonyítható de ettől még mások hisznek benne akkor ők miért ne hihetnének egy repülő spagetti szörnyben?

Az evolúció pedig az ami, egy elmélet amelynek bár vannak tényszerű alapjai mint az öröklődés és a fajfejlődés, a múltról szinte semmit nem tud mondani, pusztán feltételezi hogy a jelen állapotunk a majmok egyik rendkívül egyedi fejlődéséből alakult ki.
Ennek alátámasztását Darwin a fosszíliákban kereste, azonban mint azt ő maga is hangsúlyozta ahhoz hogy az elmélete bizonyítható legyen, több ezer olyan fosszíliára lenne szükség amely a fejlődésünk egyes szakaszait mutatja. Ezen fosszíliák tetemes része a mai napig nem található meg, többek között az ember és a majom közti legendás kapocs sem.

A rendszert az evolúció elmélet jól ábrázolja, azonban annak múltjára miszerint az ember a majmoktól származik vajmi kevés rá látása van, éppen ezért én magam sem veszem fekete fehér törvényszerűségnek.
Sőt, hogy őszinték legyünk mára már több olyan kisebb nagyobb kutatási eredmény előkerült ami már önmagában felrúgja ezt az elméletet. Gondolok itt olyan dolgokra mint például hogy a DNSünk szerint egyetlen anyától származunk és ez a kedves hölgy sem élt régebben 10000 évnél.

Az amit ma a gyerekeknek tényként tanítanak az iskolákon még a mai napig sem több puszta elméletnél. Meglehet hogy sok igazság van bennük, de a teljes bizonyítottságtól olyan messze járnak mint a föld a csillagoktól.
Maga az ősleves és az élettelen anyagból *véletlenül* kialakuló élet elmélete is egy elég meredek baromság amit ép ész ember soha nem venne ténynek, főleg annak fényében hogy a témában még a legsikeresebb kísérletek is csak odáig jutottak hogy sikerült szerves anyagot szintetizálniuk ami ugye körülbelül a nesze semmi fogd meg jól kategória.


----------



## pitti (2009 December 2)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Az egyetlen dolog amiről a kreacionalisták híresek voltak eddig az a repülő spagetti szörny és ne haragudj de fogalmam sincs hogy ez mögött mennyi munka és tudományos adat áll, azonban abban biztos vagyok hogy milliószorta kevesebb mint az evolúciós elmélet mögött.


Aere, mar napok ota olvasom a kettotok kozotti vitat es meg kell hogy mondjam, baromira meg vagyok lepodve a hozzaszolasaidon. Tisztara olyan mintha az Ernoet olvasnam.
A fent idezett beszolasod eszmeletlen informacio hianyrol tanuskodik. Valamint merevsegrol amivel eddig teged igazan nem lehetett vadolni. Mi tortent?
En pontosan tudom, hogy mi a velemenyed az evolucios elmeletrol. Akkor viszont mi van a fent emlitett beszolasod mogott? Probalom megerteni de igy palinka hianyaban baromi nehez.
Az hogy ellent mondunk csak az ellent mondas kedveert eddig az Ernoe kivaltsaga volt....
Te mivel tamasztod ala a Jaszladany ellen felhozott kifogasaidat? Direkt nem irtam az "erveidet" kifejezest, miutan semmifele ervelest nem olvastam toled, viszont te megkovetelted az ervelest, logikat es tenyeket a vita partnertol.
Nem akarok nagykepunek tunni, de meg kell hogy kerdezzem milyen szinten erted az angol nyelvet? Ezt azert kerdezem mert ide pillanatok alatt be tudok masolni videokat angolul hires tudosoktol akik a kreacionalizmus mellett teszik le a voksukat, tehat az Ernoe fele hiteltelenites nem igazan dolgozik.


----------



## Ernoe (2009 December 2)

> A Flying Spagetti Monster a kreacionisták egyik úgymond mentsvára, amely paradox módon pont az egyház és a vallások kigúnyolására jött létre, de ma már ott tart hogy külön vallásként van jegyezve és egyházat alapított FSM néven.
> 
> Érvelésük szerint ha isten léte nem bizonyítható de ettől még mások hisznek benne akkor ők miért ne hihetnének egy repülő spagetti szörnyben?




*Kedves Aer.*

Gyakran voltam már mérges rád de észérvekkel mindig legyürtem az indulataimat.
De megérte, mert *ennyire azt hiszem még senki sem blamálta magát* itt a forumon mind te.

A "Spaghetti Monster a kreacionisták mentsvára" ! :656: :656: :656:

Ments meg isten a kárörömtöl. Már régen nem nevettem ekkorát. 







Kedves Jászladány

Délután elmesélem neked a Spaghettit ha nem elöz meg engem addig valaki. 
De az Aer. most ugy látszik a kabarettnek dolgozik.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 2)

pitti írta:


> Aere, mar napok ota olvasom a kettotok kozotti vitat es meg kell hogy mondjam, baromira meg vagyok lepodve a hozzaszolasaidon. Tisztara olyan mintha az Ernoet olvasnam.
> A fent idezett beszolasod eszmeletlen informacio hianyrol tanuskodik. Valamint merevsegrol amivel eddig teged igazan nem lehetett vadolni. Mi tortent?
> En pontosan tudom, hogy mi a velemenyed az evolucios elmeletrol. Akkor viszont mi van a fent emlitett beszolasod mogott? Probalom megerteni de igy palinka hianyaban baromi nehez.
> Az hogy ellent mondunk csak az ellent mondas kedveert eddig az Ernoe kivaltsaga volt....
> ...


Tisztában vagyok vele pitti, azonban a pillanat hevében tényleg az indulatom volt a fontosabb és nem a téma részletes kitárgyalása.
Azonban ettől függetlenül te is tudod a véleményem a témában.

A kreacionalizmus egyike a több ezres ha nem tízeres elméleteknek a világ, az élet, az ember kialakulására, azonban pontosan azért beszélünk elméletekről mert ezeknek a bizonyíthatósága 0 közeli.
Most itt nyithatunk egy nagy börzét vagy kirakodó vásárt arról hogy ki miben hisz. Van aki a kreacionalizmusban, van aki az evolúció elméletben, van aki a repülő marha hús golyókban és még sorolhatnánk, előbbre azonban egyikkel sem jutunk.

Ha a véleményemet kérded akkor a rejtély kulcsa nem az előre-ben van hanem a hátrá-ban, ahol mindezek a sajátos és egyedi elképzelések összefutnak, mert legyenek bármennyire különbözőek vagy egyes esetekben retardáltak az alapjuk közös.

Ettől függetlenül persze igazad van neked is és Jászladánynak is, az én érveim épp annyira bizonyíthatatlanok mint bárki másé, ezt nem is vitatom és tisztában vagyok vele hogy elragadott a hév.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 2)

Ernoe írta:


> Gyakran voltam már mérges rád de észérvekkel mindig legyürtem az indulataimat. De megérte, mert *ennyire azt hiszem még senki sem blamálta magát* itt a forumon mind te.
> 
> A "Spaghetti Monster a kreacionisták mentsvára" ! :656: :656: :656:
> 
> Ments meg isten a kárörömtöl. Már régen nem nevettem ekkorát.


Te meg az ész érvek kedves ernoe erre tényleg csak az együtt érző mosolyomat adhatom.
Megsimogatom a fejed és megvárom az előadásod én is, hátha sikerül a párhónap agyi inaktivitás és kutya maszturbáció után valami értelmeset is produkálnod. Most már ideje lenne =]


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 2)

Aertől: (így idézek, így nekem egyszerűbb)
"A kreacionalizmus egyike a több ezres ha nem tízeres elméleteknek a világ, az élet, az ember kialakulására, azonban pontosan azért beszélünk elméletekről mert ezeknek a bizonyíthatósága 0 közeli."...

Több ezer elmélet, ha jól olvasom, ugye?... Sőt, tízezer! Na ez engem nagyon érdekelne.
Szóval van a kreácionizmus, ami azt vallja, hogy az univerzum és az élet egy felsőbb intelligencia alkotó vagy teremtő tevékenysége által jött létre.

Van az evolúció, melynek az alaptétele az, hogy az univerzum és az élet megjelenéséhez nem volt szükség semmiféle felsőbb intelligenciára, a dolgok valahogy maguktól, fizikai, kémiai meg mittudoménmilyen folyamatok lévén jöttek létre.

Na most mit mond a többi ezer elmélet? Mi a többi alternatíva?
Tényleg nem tudom.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 2)

De jó, hogy itt vagy pitti!

Vedd már át tőlem egy kicsit a placcot, mert dolgoznom kéne, és amúgy se jutok dűlőre ezekkel a fiúkkal.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 2)

Ernoe:
"Kedves Jászladány

Délután elmesélem neked a Spaghettit ha nem elöz meg engem addig valaki. 
De az Aer. most ugy látszik a kabarettnek dolgozik. "

Köszi kedves Ernoe, de inkább az Árgyélus királyfiról mesélj nekem, annak legalább van valóságtartama.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 2)

Jaszladany írta:


> Aertől: (így idézek, így nekem egyszerűbb)
> "A kreacionalizmus egyike a több ezres ha nem tízeres elméleteknek a világ, az élet, az ember kialakulására, azonban pontosan azért beszélünk elméletekről mert ezeknek a bizonyíthatósága 0 közeli."...
> 
> Több ezer elmélet, ha jól olvasom, ugye?... Sőt, tízezer! Na ez engem nagyon érdekelne.
> ...


Ez a két főág. A materializmus és a spiritualizmus azonban ez csak a között tesz különbséget hogy felsőbb lénytől avagy beavatkozás nélkül jöttünk-e létre.*
Ezen belül* ezrével tornyosulnak a kisebb nagyobb különbségekre építő nézetek, vélemények, elméletek, stb stb stb.


----------



## Ernoe (2009 December 2)

*Na Kedves Jaszladály*

ha a Pittitöl várod a felvilágositást a "Repüllö Spaghetti-Monsterröl" akkor a kecskére van bizva a káposzta. 

A Pitti egy megrögzött Intelligent Designer-hivö, az Aer. meg megprobálta az elöbb *ezt a vallásparodiát, 
*amit egy fizikus pont azért gondolt ki, hogy az ID-t és a kreationizmust a maga abszurditásában nevetségessé 
tegyen, egy kreationista álláspontként neked eladni. 

Ennél nagyobb bakot nem lehet löni.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 2)

Pittitől nem azt vártam, hogy magyaráz nekem bármit is, hanem azt, hogy vegye át tőlem a beszélgetés fonalát. 

Kár, hogy nincs időm böngészni a neten az Oparin kísérlet karikatúrája után, azon meg egy tudós-képű fickó van millió kémcsővel, laboróriummal miegyébbel, és Oparint ábrázolja, amint kínkeservesen kikotyvasztja aminosavat, ami már szerinte nagy lépés az élet létrehozáshoz, és a rajz alá az van írva: Na ugye, hogy nem kell intelligencia az élet létrehozásához!

Az ilyen karikatúrás érvelés nem visz sehová, lehet idézni milliót.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 2)

Aertől:
_"Ez a két főág. A materializmus és a spiritualizmus azonban ez csak a között tesz különbséget hogy felsőbb lénytől avagy beavatkozás nélkül jöttünk-e létre.*
Ezen belül* ezrével tornyosulnak a kisebb nagyobb különbségekre építő nézetek, vélemények, elméletek, stb stb stb."_

Nem ezt mondtad.
_"A kreacionalizmus egyike a több ezres ha nem tízeres elméleteknek a világ, az élet, az ember kialakulására..."_
Ezt mondtad. Nem azt, hogy a kreacionizmuson és az evolúción *belül *vannak azok az elméletek, hanem hogy a kreacionizmus is egyike ezeknek.

Tehát Te is elismered, hogy *csak két* alternatíva van. Te mind a kettőt támadod. Vajha nem csak a vitatkozás kedvéért vagy csak itt akkor?
Van akkor egyáltalán saját felfogásod a kérdésről?


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 2)

Jaszladany írta:


> _"A kreacionalizmus egyike a több ezres ha nem tízeres elméleteknek a világ, az élet, az ember kialakulására..."_
> Ezt mondtad. Nem azt, hogy a kreacionizmuson és az evolúción *belül *vannak azok az elméletek, hanem hogy a kreacionizmus is egyike ezeknek.


A kreacionalizmus a spiritualizmus alá esik, míg az evolúció elmélet a materialistáké. Gondoltam különbséget tudsz tenni a kettő között. Ha esetleg mégsem akkor jelezzed és megpróbálom annyira szájbarágós kis iskolás módon előadni amennyire csak tudom -.-



Jaszladany írta:


> Tehát Te is elismered, hogy *csak két* alternatíva van. Te mind a kettőt támadod. Vajha nem csak a vitatkozás kedvéért vagy csak itt akkor?
> Van akkor egyáltalán saját felfogásod a kérdésről?


Nem csak két alternatíva van, vannak teljesen szélsőségesek is amik például az ufókkal kezdődnek, de vegyük a dualizmust inkább ennek a példájának.

A kérdésről pedig van saját felfogásom, de minek mondjak bármit ha már azt sem tudjuk eldönteni egymás írásában hogy ki mit jelentett ki amikor leírta hogy ennek meg annak több jelentése van, csak aztán kiderül hogy nincs.

Szerintem felesleges, szerinted?
Ha komolyan beszélgetni akarsz akkor szállj ki a nyakamból és fejtsd ki a saját érvelésed. Engem is az húzott fel hogy egészen eddig csak annyit írtál le hogy "csak azért mert nem azt csá".
Szívesen meghallgatnám magát a világnézeted is amennyiben azt el tudod magyarázni, demagógia nélkül ki tudod bontani.


----------



## pitti (2009 December 2)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Ugyanakkor: A kreacionalizmus a lehető legrothadtabb példa volt amivel csak élhettél volna. Az egyetlen dolog amiről a kreacionalisták híresek voltak eddig az a repülő spagetti szörny és ne haragudj de fogalmam sincs hogy ez mögött mennyi munka és tudományos adat áll, azonban abban biztos vagyok hogy milliószorta kevesebb mint az evolúciós elmélet mögött.


<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8"><meta name="ProgId" content="Word.Document"><meta name="Generator" content="Microsoft Word 11"><meta name="Originator" content="Microsoft Word 11"><link rel="File-List" href="file:///C:%5CUsers%5CUser%5CAppData%5CLocal%5CTemp%5Cmsohtml1%5C01%5Cclip_filelist.xml"><o:smarttagtype namespaceuri="urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" name="place"></o:smarttagtype><o:smarttagtype namespaceuri="urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" name="City"></o:smarttagtype><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" LatentStyleCount="156"> </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if !mso]><object classid="clsid:38481807-CA0E-42D2-BF39-B33AF135CC4D" id=ieooui></object> <style> st1\:*{behavior:url(#ieooui) } </style> <![endif]--><style> <!-- /* Font Definitions */ @font-face {font-family:Wingdings; panose-1:5 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0; mso-font-charset:2; mso-generic-font-family:auto; mso-font-pitch:variable; mso-font-signature:0 268435456 0 0 -2147483648 0;} /* Style Definitions */ p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal {mso-style-parent:""; margin:0cm; margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:12.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";} @page Section1 {size:612.0pt 792.0pt; margin:72.0pt 90.0pt 72.0pt 90.0pt; mso-header-margin:35.4pt; mso-footer-margin:35.4pt; mso-paper-source:0;} div.Section1 {page:Section1;} /* List Definitions */ @list l0 {mso-list-id:532421190; mso-list-type:hybrid; mso-list-template-ids:-147129450 24159558 269025283 269025285 269025281 269025283 269025285 269025281 269025283 269025285;} @list l0:level1 {mso-level-start-at:0; mso-level-number-format:bullet; mso-level-text:-; mso-level-tab-stop:36.0pt; mso-level-number-position:left; text-indent:-18.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";} ol {margin-bottom:0cm;} ul {margin-bottom:0cm;} --> </style><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable {mso-style-name:"Table Normal"; mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; mso-style-noshow:yes; mso-style-parent:""; mso-padding-alt:0cm 5.4pt 0cm 5.4pt; mso-para-margin:0cm; mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:10.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-ansi-language:#0400; mso-fareast-language:#0400; mso-bidi-language:#0400;} </style> <![endif]--> Aere, Mar kerdeztem, hogy hogyan allsz angol nyelvbol. Ennek az az oka, hogy a ervek amiket en lekutattam ugy a Darwinizmusrol mint az Intelligens Tervezesrol angolul vannak.
Ha megy a nyelv, szivesen utanna keresek megint es beteszem a relevans informaciot. Ha nem megy a nyelv akkor ennek termeszetesen semmi ertelme, cask idopocsekolas.
Ez a vita is idopocsekolas, mert nem lehet valamin vitatkozni ahol az egyik felnek nincs meg ugyanaz az informacioja ami a masiknak meg van.
Ez csak kinlodas lenne. 
Arra sajnos sem idom sem energiam, hogy megprobaljak tolmacsolni.
<o> </o>
Hogy roviden leirjam (megint) hogy en miert hajlok az Intelligens Tervezes elmelete fele az a kovetkezo:
<o> </o>
<!--[if !supportLists]-->-[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]<!--[endif]-->meg a leg elvetemultebb Darwinistak sem mondjak hogy az evolucio bizonyitott teny (hallod Ernoe?)
<!--[if !supportLists]-->-[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]<!--[endif]--><st1:city w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">Darwin</st1lace></st1:city> maga jelentette ki hogy sokkal tobb atmeneti (fajok kozotti atmenet) fosszilianak kell lennie mint vegleges fajnak. Ha ezt nem talaljak akkor maga az elmelet osszeomlott.
<!--[if !supportLists]-->-[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]<!--[endif]-->Az elmult 150 ev kutatasai utan sem all ilyen fosszilia lelet a rendelkezesunkre.
<!--[if !supportLists]-->-[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]<!--[endif]-->Az evolucios elmelet alapja a termeszetes kivalasztodas tenye volt, kesobb a genek felfedezese utan (ez nem Darwintol jott) az evolucionistak behoztak a gen mutaciot a termeszetes kivalasztodas melle kiegeszitesnek.
<!--[if !supportLists]-->-[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]<!--[endif]-->A mai genetika mar tudja, hogy mutacio a DNS lancolat egy reszenek letorese vagy hibas atorokitese (rossz kopia) miatt jon letre, de nem tesz hozza a meglevo gen allomanyhoz, tehat nem tortenhet faji atmenet ebbol az okbol.
<!--[if !supportLists]-->-[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]<!--[endif]-->A genetikai kod vedi a faji valtozatlansagot nem pedig promotolja a faji atmentet.
<!--[if !supportLists]-->-[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]<!--[endif]-->A genetikai kod olyan hihetetlenul precizen van “megirva” amire a termeszetben eddig nem talaltak indokot.
<!--[if !supportLists]-->-[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]<!--[endif]-->Kulombozo aminosavak aktivalodasa vagy deaktivalodasa hozza letre a fajon beluli variacot a kornyezeti behatasok altal. 
<!--[if !supportLists]-->-[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]<!--[endif]-->Ez baromi erdekes, mert a gen lancolat ezek szerint mar elore tartalmaz olyan informaciot ami az adott esetben nem szukseges, de szukseg szerint alktivalodhat vagy deaktivalodhat. Szamomra ez egyertelmuen TERVEZES.
<o> </o>
A fent emlitett dolgok egyike sem az en fejemben avagy hitemben alakult ki hanem hosszu evek tudomanyos kutatasainak az eredmenye. Ezenkivul az ide leirt listam nem teljes, csak nincs tobb idom.
<o> </o>
Had hozzak egy szamitogepes peldat. Ha az Excel fajlod kodjabol kitorolsz egy reszt attol meg nem kapsz egy Word fajlt hanem csak egy hibas mukodeskeptelen Excel fajlod lesz. 
Ha megnezed az Excel fajlod kodjat akkor egyertelmuen egy Intelligens Tervezore gondolsz aki ezt a kodot megirta.
Sok genetikus amikor megnezi a genetikai kodot akkor egy Intelligens Tervezo munkajat latja. Es egyre tobben lesznek.
<o> </o>
En nem mondom, hogy az Intelligens Tervezes a tuti valasz, talan van egy harmadik valasz is aminek vagyunk ismereteben, de a Darwinizmus ma HALOTT.


----------



## Ernoe (2009 December 2)

Ha megy a nyelv, szivesen utanna keresek megint es beteszem a relevans informaciot. 
Ha nem megy a nyelv akkor ennek termeszetesen semmi ertelme, cask idopocsekolas.

Ez a vita is idopocsekolas, mert nem lehet valamin vitatkozni ahol az egyik felnek nincs 
meg ugyanaz az informacioja ami a masiknak meg van.

Ez csak kinlodas lenne. 
Arra sajnos sem idom sem energiam, hogy megprobaljak tolmacsolni.


Hogy roviden leirjam (megint) hogy en miert hajlok az Intelligens Tervezes elmelete fele az a kovetkezo:

- meg a leg elvetemultebb Darwinistak sem mondjak hogy az evolucio bizonyitott teny (hallod Ernoe?)
- maga jelentette ki hogy sokkal tobb atmeneti (fajok kozotti atmenet) fosszilianak kell lennie mint vegleges fajnak. Ha ezt nem talaljak akkor maga az elmelet osszeomlott.
- Az elmult 150 ev kutatasai utan sem all ilyen fosszilia lelet a rendelkezesunkre.

Az evolucios elmelet alapja a termeszetes kivalasztodas tenye volt, kesobb a genek felfedezese utan 
(ez nem Darwintol jott) az evolucionistak behoztak a gen mutaciot a termeszetes kivalasztodas melle 
kiegeszitesnek.

A mai genetika mar tudja, hogy mutacio a DNS lancolat egy reszenek letorese vagy hibas atorokitese 
(rossz kopia) miatt jon letre, de nem tesz hozza a meglevo gen allomanyhoz, tehat nem tortenhet faji 
atmenet ebbol az okbol.

A genetikai kod vedi a faji valtozatlansagot nem pedig promotolja a faji atmentet.

A genetikai kod olyan hihetetlenul precizen van "megirva" amire a termeszetben eddig nem talaltak indokot.

Kulombozo aminosavak aktivalodasa vagy deaktivalodasa hozza letre a fajon beluli variacot a kornyezeti behatasok altal. 

Ez baromi erdekes, mert a gen lancolat ezek szerint mar elore tartalmaz olyan informaciot ami az adott esetben nem szukseges, de szukseg szerint alktivalodhat vagy deaktivalodhat. 
Szamomra ez egyertelmuen TERVEZES.

A fent emlitett dolgok egyike sem az en fejemben avagy hitemben alakult ki hanem hosszu evek tudomanyos kutatasainak az eredmenye. 

Ezenkivul az ide leirt listam nem teljes, csak nincs tobb idom.

Had hozzak egy szamitogepes peldat. Ha az Excel fajlod kodjabol kitorolsz egy reszt attol meg nem kapsz egy Word fajlt hanem csak egy hibas mukodeskeptelen Excel fajlod lesz. 

Ha megnezed az Excel fajlod kodjat akkor egyertelmuen egy Intelligens Tervezore gondolsz aki ezt a kodot megirta.

Sok genetikus amikor megnezi a genetikai kodot akkor egy Intelligens Tervezo munkajat latja. 
Es egyre tobben lesznek.

En nem mondom, hogy az Intelligens Tervezes a tuti valasz, talan van egy harmadik valasz is aminek vagyunk ismereteben, de a Darwinizmus ma HALOTT. 



*Pitti, utolagos engedélyeddel formatirozva, Ernöe*


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 2)

Aertől:
_"Szívesen meghallgatnám magát a világnézeted is amennyiben azt el tudod magyarázni, demagógia nélkül ki tudod bontani."

_Na akkor ezt már elkezdtük a másik topicon.
_"Nem csak két alternatíva van, vannak teljesen szélsőségesek is amik például az ufókkal kezdődnek,"_

Csak két alternatíva van, 1. valaki megcsinálta a világot, 2. nem csinálta senki, csak lett.
Ha UFÓ-k csináltak minket, akkor az 1-es kategóriába tartoznak.
Ha UFÓ-któl származunk, akkor visszakerültél az előző 2 alternatívához: az UFÓ-kat csinálta valaki, 2. Az UFÓ-k csakúgy lettek.
Tologathatod a problémát ide-oda, más bolygóra, személytelen teremtőre, de mindenhogy csak ehhez a két alternatívához lyukadsz ki.
Vagy tessék... Mondj egy harmadikat!


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 2)

Szerintem térjünk vissza erre a topicra, ne menjen ugyanaz a téma két helyen.
És itt tudok csatlakozni pitti beírásához (272-es beírás), aki jó néhány kitűnő érvet felsorakoztatott a kreacionizmus mellett, többek között a genetikai kódokra is kitért, amit a másik topicban én is említettem.
Így a többire nekem már nem kell kitérnem.
Pitti minden sorával egyetértek, úgyhogy Aer, sorold az érveit az enyémek közé, mert az övéit én már nem írom le.

Viszont ha akarod, folytatom továbbiakkal.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 2)

Akkor én ezen a ponton lepasszolom annak fejtegetését hogy az ufók érdekes módon pont az általad emlegetett fizikai szabályokat hágják át folyamatosan, mégis léteznek. Ha ebbe belemennénk megint nem jutnánk sehova.

Akkor vedd harmadik lehetőségnek a dualizmust amiben szinten érdekes teóriák tömörülnek.
Élet energia elméletek, gaea tézis, string elmélet, stb.
Nem zárja ki a designer lehetőségét azonban annak személyét drámaian más alapokra helyezi. Nem designert lát benne hanem valamit ami fizikai törvényszerűségek mentén létezik példának okáért energiát.
Ide kapcsolódik a quantum fizika is ahol már nagyon érdekes dogok történnek és a fizika szabályait meghazudtoló érdekességek történnek.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 2)

Írtam egy választ a másik topicba ami hál isten valahogy elveszett...
Most inkább nem írom meg az egészet újra de a dualizmust illetően csak annyit:
Nem értek egyet a vagy igaz vagy hamis nézeteddel.
Az emberek számára ezek a dolgok annyira hétköznapiak, annyira axiómák hogy nem is figyelnek rájuk, de mi a helyzet velünk?

Ha meg akarok emelni egy poharat akkor elég hozzá csak a tudatom ala spiritualizmus vagy kell hozzá a kezem is ala materializmus? Persze fordítva is álla kérdés: Mit csinálna a kezem, a testem az akaratom, a tudatom nélkül?

Ezt játszhatjuk nagyobban is a teremtés kapcsán:
A materializmus azt állítja hogy az anyagból minden magyarázható, ennek ellenére soha nem sikerült élettelen anyagból élőt előcsalogatnia.
A spiritualizmus állítja hogy minden a szellemből magyarázható ennek ellenére a szellem önmagában... az mi? Semmi. Nem véletlen beszélünk szellem világról ezeknek a dolgoknak a kapcsán lévén közük sincs a világunkhoz.

Csak a két fogalom együttese alkothatja azt a világot és vele az élet fogalmát amiben élünk.
Tudat és test együtt. Külön külön mindkettő valami teljesen más dolog.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 2)

A test-lélek témakör nem tartozik a teremtés kontra evolúció témájához. Szerintem egyelőre maradjunk még az utóbbinál.
A harmadik alternatívád nem világos a számomra. Kifejeznéd egyszerűbben? 1. Intelligens alkotó, 2. Magától előállt, 3. ???

Ha szerinted a fizikai törvényszerűségek nem érvek, akkor folytassuk biológiaiakkal, ha már a genetikához jutottam, és itt ismét csatlakozom pittihez is.

<link rel="File-List" href="file:///C:/DOCUME%7E1/Szilvi/LOCALS%7E1/Temp/msoclip1/01/clip_filelist.xml"><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:HyphenationZone>21</w:HyphenationZone> <woNotOptimizeForBrowser/> </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><style> <!-- /* Style Definitions */ p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal {mso-style-parent:""; margin:0cm; margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:12.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";} h4 {margin-right:0cm; mso-margin-top-alt:auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt:auto; margin-left:0cm; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; mso-outline-level:4; font-size:12.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman";} @page Section1 {size:595.3pt 841.9pt; margin:70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt; mso-header-margin:35.4pt; mso-footer-margin:35.4pt; mso-paper-source:0;} div.Section1 {page:Section1;} --> </style> A genetikai információ eredete
A nukleinsavak (DNS, RNS, mRNS, tRNS3) hordozzák az organizmus genetikai információit, amelyeknek alapján alkotóelemeinek szervezett rendje kialakul. Mint ahogyan a rövid és hosszú jelek adott sorrendjét a morze-kód alkalmazásával le lehet fordítani, a sejtben található nukleinsavak láncán a négy bázis meghatározott sorrendje a különféle enzimek (proteinek) gyártásához szükséges információkat tárolja. A sorrendnek pontosnak kell lennie, és ehhez tervre van szükség. A kód információkat tárol. Ez intelligenciát feltételez. A nukleinsavak nem jöhettek létre véletlenül. Az élőlényekben rejlő információ a Teremtő létezésének legvitathatatlanabb bizonyítéka. Norbert Wiener, a kibernetika és az információelmélet atyja szerint az információ nem anyagi természetű dolog, annak ellenére sem, hogy anyagi természetű eszközök közvetítik. "Az információ az információ, nem anyag és nem energia. Egyetlen materialista szemléletű gondolkodásmód sem élheti túl a mai időket, ha ezt figyelmen kívül hagyja.
<!--[if !supportEmptyParas]--> 

<link rel="File-List" href="file:///C:/DOCUME%7E1/Szilvi/LOCALS%7E1/Temp/msoclip1/01/clip_filelist.xml"><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:HyphenationZone>21</w:HyphenationZone> <woNotOptimizeForBrowser/> </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><style> <!-- /* Style Definitions */ p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal {mso-style-parent:""; margin:0cm; margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:12.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";} h4 {margin-right:0cm; mso-margin-top-alt:auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt:auto; margin-left:0cm; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; mso-outline-level:4; font-size:12.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman";} @page Section1 {size:595.3pt 841.9pt; margin:70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt; mso-header-margin:35.4pt; mso-footer-margin:35.4pt; mso-paper-source:0;} div.Section1 {page:Section1;} --> </style> Az evolucionisták legfőbb fegyvere, hogy a populáció génváltozása végbe mehet több millió év alatt, de ennek ellenére még sem találnak olyan jelenséget, amikor vadi új gén keletkezne, sőt a pont a géneken belüli mutációk akadályozzák meg azt, hogy egyáltalán ilyen gén keletkezzen. Ez az evolúció-modell logikai töréspontja.
<!--[if !supportEmptyParas]--> <!--[endif]--><o></o>

<link rel="File-List" href="file:///C:/DOCUME%7E1/Szilvi/LOCALS%7E1/Temp/msoclip1/01/clip_filelist.xml"><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:HyphenationZone>21</w:HyphenationZone> <woNotOptimizeForBrowser/> </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><style> <!-- /* Style Definitions */ p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal {mso-style-parent:""; margin:0cm; margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:12.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";} h4 {margin-right:0cm; mso-margin-top-alt:auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt:auto; margin-left:0cm; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; mso-outline-level:4; font-size:12.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman";} @page Section1 {size:612.0pt 792.0pt; margin:70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt; mso-header-margin:35.4pt; mso-footer-margin:35.4pt; mso-paper-source:0;} div.Section1 {page:Section1;} -->*</style>


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 3)

További genetikai érvek:

Az evolucionisták még ma is az evolúciós fejlődés bizonyítékaiként próbálják feltüntetni a fajon belüli variánsokat. Tudományos tény azonban, hogy a fajon belüli változatosság nem evolúciós fejlődés eredménye. A természetben például teljesen mindegy, hogy hány kutyafaj létezik, attól azok mindegyike kutya marad. Egészen bizonyos, hogy nem fog egy fajból egy másik faj kialakulni. ​ Az evolucionisták viszont saját elméletüket próbálják igazolni ezzel a változatossággal. Jóllehet egy-egy variáns nem bizonyít fejlődést, hiszen a már meglévő genetikai kód eltérő kombinációjából áll és nem eredményez új tulajdonságot a genetikai kódban.
A variáns mindig a genetikai kód határain belül mozog. Ez a határ a "génállomány". Az élőlények génállományán belüli összes tulajdonság a variálódásnak köszönhetően különféle formákban jelenhet meg. Egy hüllőfajon belül például előfordulhat, hogy az egyik egyed hosszabb farkú vagy rövidebb lábú, mint a másik. Hiszen a rövid illetve a hosszabb lábra vonatkozó információ is benne van a hüllők génállományában. Ellenben a variálódás nem vezet szárny- és tollnövekedéshez, vagy az anyagcserefolyamatok megváltozásához és nem alakítja az állatot madárrá. Ilyen változáshoz az élőlény genetikai állományának bővülésére lenne szükség, erről azonban a variánsok esetén nem beszélhetünk.


A probléma a következő: korlátlanul változnak-e az élőlények. A fajok mindig állandóak. Mint tudjuk, a tenyésztők egy bizonyos ponton megrekednek, akár új növényfajta, akár új állatfaj kitenyésztésével próbálkoznak, sőt, e próbálkozások mindig visszafajzanak az eredeti formákhoz. Több évszázados kísérletezés után sem sikerült fekete tulipánt vagy kék rózsát előállítaniuk.Ami pedig az állatokat illeti, Luther Burbank, aki a világ egyik legnagyobb szaktekintélyének számít, így vélekedik: "Egy élőlény fejlődési lehetősége korlátozott. És ennek a törvénynek megfelelően, bizonyos határokon belül minden egyes élőlény változatlan."A dániai tudós W.L. Johannsen pedig így nyilatkozik a témát illetően: A variánsok, amelyekre Darwin minden erejével támaszkodik, valójában egy bizonyos pontnál megrekednek, vagyis a 'folyamatos változás' elmarad(nem fejlődnek tovább)


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 3)

Fogadjuk el mégis egy pillanatra azt a valószínűtlen dolgot, hogy az élet véletlenszerűen jött létre. Tételezzük fel, hogy több millió évvel ezelőtt létrejött egy sejt, amelynek minden összetevője megfelelő volt az élethez, és valahogyan "életre kelt". Az evolúciós elmélet azonban így is megbukik: ha ez sejt életképes is lenne egy ideig, végül elpusztul, s ezután az élet megszűnik, minden a régi állapotához tér vissza. Hiszen ez a kezdetleges sejt, mely nem rendelkezik genetikai rendszerrel, osztódásra képtelen, ezáltal halálával a folytonosság és az élet megszünik. A genetikai rendszer nem csupán a DNS-ből áll. Ezen kívül szükség van azokra az enzimekre is, amelyek átírják a DNS kódját, továbbá a DNS-darabról (génről) a sejtmagban átírással létrejövő hírvivőre, más néven messenger RNS-re (mRNS), valamint a rákapcsolódó sejtalkotóra, a riboszómára, ezen kívül a riboszómák termelődéséhez szükséges aminosavakat hordozó RNS-re és még számtalan egyéb rendkívül összetett enzimre, amely köztes feladatokat lát el. Ráadásul ennek a környezetnek biztosítania kell minden szükséges nyersanyagot és energiát, minden oldalról elszigeteltnek és teljes mértékben ellenőrzöttnek kell lennie, ez a miliő pedig csakis egy olyan helyen valósulhat meg, mint amilyen a sejt... 
Vagyis egy szerves anyag csak abban az esetben képes szaporodni, ha az összes sejtalkotóval együtt, tökéletes sejtekből épül fel. Ez pedig azt jelenti, hogy a Földön megjelenő első sejt, rendkívül bonyolult felépítésével, hirtelen, egyetlen pillanat alatt jött létre.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 3)

Az evolucionisták nemhogy a sejt, de a sejt építőköveinek kialakulását sem tudják megmagyarázni. Természetes körülmények között a sejtek építőkövéül szolgáló több ezer komplex fehérje egyike sem jöhetett létre.
A proteinek vagy fehérjék óriásmolekulák, amelyek aminosavaknak nevezett kisebb egységekből állnak, amelyek adott sorrendben, meghatározott mennyiségben és szerkezetben kapcsolódnak egymáshoz. Ezek a molekulák szolgálnak az élő sejt építőköveiként. A legegyszerűbb 50 fajta aminosavból épül fel, de van olyan is, amely több ezerből. 
A legfontosabb tény: egyetlen egy aminosav hiánya, hozzáadása vagy kicserélése a fehérjeszerkezetben a proteinből használhatatlan molekulahalmazt csinál. Minden aminosavnak a megfelelő mennyiségben, a megfelelő helyen kell jelen lennie. Az evolúció elmélete, amely szerint az élet véletlenül alakult ki, kétségbeesik ettől a ténytől, hiszen túl csodálatos ahhoz, hogy a véletlennel magyarázni lehetne. (Továbbá az elmélet nem képes megmagyarázni az aminosavak "véletlenszerű kialakulását" sem).

A tényt, hogy a fehérjeszerkezet egyáltalán nem lehet véletlen eredménye, könnyen alátámaszthatjuk egy egyszerű valószínűség-számítási példával, amelyet bárki megérthet.
Egy átlagos fehérjemolekula 288 aminosavból áll, amelyek 12 különböző típusba tartozhatnak. Ezeket 10<sup>300</sup> féleképpen lehet sorba rendezni (ez egy csillagászati nagyságrendű szám, ahol az egyest háromszáz nulla követi). Az összes lehetséges sorrendből csak egyetlen egy adja a kívánt molekulát. Az összes többi olyan aminosav-lánc, amelyek teljesen hasznavehetetlenek, sőt, akár károsak is az élő szervezet számára.

Más szavakkal szólva, egyetlen fehérjemolekula kialakulásának az esélye 1 a 10<sup>300</sup>-hoz. Az, hogy a való életben ez az egy eset véletlenül bekövetkezzék, gyakorlatilag lehetetlen. (A matematikában az 1 a 10<sup>50</sup>-nél kisebb valószínűséget "zéró valószínűségnek" nevezik.) 
Mi több, a 288 aminosavból álló molekula viszonylag szerény méretű a több ezer aminosavból álló "óriásokhoz" képest. Ha hasonló számításokat alkalmazunk ezekre az óriásmolekulákra, akkor még a "lehetetlen" szót sem érezzük elégségesnek.
Ha egy lépéssel továbbmegyünk az élet kialakulásában, láthatjuk, hogy egyetlen fehérje önmagában semmit sem jelent. A valaha is felfedezett egyik legkisebb baktérium, a Mycoplasma hominis H39, hatszáz különböző fehérjét tartalmaz. Ebben az esetben az előbb említett valószínűség-számítást, amelyet egyetlen fehérjére végeztünk, mind a hatszáz különböző proteinre alkalmazni kellene. Az eredmény még a lehetetlenség fogalmát is messze felülmúlja.

Remélem, mára elég az érveimből Aer, holnap folytatom.


----------



## pitti (2009 December 3)

Jaszladany írta:


> Fogadjuk el mégis egy pillanatra azt a valószínűtlen dolgot, hogy az élet véletlenszerűen jött létre. Tételezzük fel, hogy több millió évvel ezelőtt létrejött egy sejt, amelynek minden összetevője megfelelő volt az élethez, és valahogyan "életre kelt". Az evolúciós elmélet azonban így is megbukik: ha ez sejt életképes is lenne egy ideig, végül elpusztul, s ezután az élet megszűnik, minden a régi állapotához tér vissza. Hiszen ez a kezdetleges sejt, mely nem rendelkezik genetikai rendszerrel, osztódásra képtelen, ezáltal halálával a folytonosság és az élet megszünik. A genetikai rendszer nem csupán a DNS-ből áll. Ezen kívül szükség van azokra az enzimekre is, amelyek átírják a DNS kódját, továbbá a DNS-darabról (génről) a sejtmagban átírással létrejövő hírvivőre, más néven messenger RNS-re (mRNS), valamint a rákapcsolódó sejtalkotóra, a riboszómára, ezen kívül a riboszómák termelődéséhez szükséges aminosavakat hordozó RNS-re és még számtalan egyéb rendkívül összetett enzimre, amely köztes feladatokat lát el. Ráadásul ennek a környezetnek biztosítania kell minden szükséges nyersanyagot és energiát, minden oldalról elszigeteltnek és teljes mértékben ellenőrzöttnek kell lennie, ez a miliő pedig csakis egy olyan helyen valósulhat meg, mint amilyen a sejt...
> Vagyis egy szerves anyag csak abban az esetben képes szaporodni, ha az összes sejtalkotóval együtt, tökéletes sejtekből épül fel. Ez pedig azt jelenti, hogy a Földön megjelenő első sejt, rendkívül bonyolult felépítésével, hirtelen, egyetlen pillanat alatt jött létre.


Aere, Ernoe,
Kivancsian varom a valaszotokat. Most mar nem mondhatod hogy a Jaszladany a hit alapjan itel.
Ez eleg konkretum volt.
Mi a ti konkretumotok?!!:34:


----------



## Ernoe (2009 December 3)

Gondolom akik a nyilvánosság elött veszekedtek azoknak a nyilvánosság elött illik kibékülniük. kiss

*Kedves Aer.*

Szerintem felnöttek vagyunk ahoz eléggé, hogy a nézetkülönbbségeket egymás között megoldjuk. 

Nincs nekünk itt szükségünk Moderatorokra, békebirokra.

En ugy gondolom, hogy a topik nem hivatott a résztvevök személyiségének a megitélésére. 
Ha erre menne ki a játék akkor mindenki családi képekkel, részletes életrajzzal, hivatalos iskolai bizonyitványokkal léphetne csak be.

Mi itt fantázianeveket használunk, hogy az elöéletünk ne befolyásolja a másikat, hogy ne kelljen mindig perfektnek, mindenben kompetenseknek lennünk mint a valos életben. Ennek ellenére a sértegetéseknek semmi helye. 

A viták nagy része amiben résztveszek, világszemlélettel kapcsolatos. Tudom, hogy ezen kaparni érzelmeket vált ki. 
De hidd el, hogy ez soha nem ellened, vagy a nézeteket hordo személy ellen irányul. 
Minden elmélet csak anyira jo amenyi kritikát megtud állni. 

Valakit megvádolni azzal, hogy pedofil az nem vicc, az nem "buziság" az büntetendö cselekmény.

Ha nem védekeznék ellene akkor azzal beismernék valamit ami nonszensz. 

Nállunk németországban a biztonsági hivatalok átfésülik az internetadatokat és bizonyos szavakra reagálnak. Mit gondolsz ha én ilyen megjegyzéseket állandoan lenyelek.

Nagyon sok kedves és szimpatikus tag van itt a forumon. 
Volt már részem egyiket másikat személyesen is megismernem és akár hiszed akár nem annak ellenére, hogy a világrol alkotott képünk teljesen különbözö, az eltérés nagyobb mint a tied és az enyém között, mégis remekül kijövünk egymással mert a vitáink tárgyilagosak.

Néha "kényes" támákat is feszegetek a forumon mert látom, hogy az elöitéleteinket csak diszkusszio utján tudjuk leépiteni. Ide tartozik a szexualitás, vallás és rasszizmus. Itt sokaknak nehéz objektivnek maradni.

En látogatok idegennyelvü topikokat és mondhatom ott sokkal kompaktabbak a beszélgetések. 
Ott nem használnak az emberek olyan sok kötöszot, mondatot mint mi. Sertésre kevesebb alkalom.

Na jo nekünk külföldönélöknek a magyar nyelv gyakorlása is egy ok az itteni beszélgetésre. 
Mit gondolsz hányszor kell utánanéznünk, vagy miért használunk odanemillö kifejezést, mert már vagy nem tudjuk, vagy nem ismerjük öket magyarul.

Szeretném jo lenne ha te is egyetértenél azzal, hogy a jövöben nagyobb tekintettel kell lennünk egymásra.

Ha ugy érzed a jövöben, hogy eltévesztettem a hangot akkor küldj egy mailt és beszéljük ki magunkat. 

Ugy látszik a vitakultura még nem az erösségünk, de ha a szönyegalá sepertük volna akkor a változás reménye is odalene.

Baráti szerettel kiss

Ernoe


----------



## Melitta (2009 December 3)

:656:
Aki ezt a megallodast megszegi az A Négy Vidám Halottmosó Kocsmaba ‎ a sontesbe befizet $5.oo

es Mira keseru vizet fog kapni frocs helyet.:,,:


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 3)

Volt a példád a programokkal Jászladány még az előző topicban, miszerint egy komplex számítógép program sem lép elő a semmiből, és ezzel reagálnék is a kérdésedre.
Alap esetben ez teljesen igaz. Ugyanakkor van itt egy változó ami alaposan megkeveri a lapokat. Az intelligencia avagy a tanulás képessége.

Ha innen nézzük a dolgokat nem biztos hogy szükséges volt egy rendkívül komplex programmal elő állni, csupán egy egyszerűvel ami képes a tanulásra és az alkalmazkodásra. Ebből az okból kifolyólag én megkérdőjelezem hogy az élet mindig ugyan olyan komplex volt mint amilyen az ma. Ezt szerintem ez közel sem olyan nyilvánvaló mint ahogy azt egyesek gondolják.

Természetesen ezzel még nincs megválaszolva hogy akkor vajon ki írta az első egyszerű programot. Ez egy jó kérdés amire én csak annyit mondok hogy senkinek sincs semmi fogalma róla, csak elképzelése. Ugyanakkor itt válaszolnék a másik kérdésedre amit a 3. lehetőségről tettél fel.
Az első válasz lehetőség ugye a teremtés, miszerint mi gyakorlatilag tervezve lettünk.
A második válasz lehetőség a természeti törvényszerűség, magyarul a materialista elmélet.

Amit én írtam hogy a kettő nem biztos hogy külön választható, és több koncepcióban ez meg is látszik. A quantum fizika és quantum elméletek ezen a téren nagyon érdekes eredményeket nyújtanak. Vehetjük például Michio Kaku szavait a string elmélettel kapcsolatban: "And we now belive that the mind of god... the mind of god is music, resonating through 10 dimensional hyper space."

A teremtés elméletek többsége, legyen az vallásos szempontú vagy logikai mint az ID, úgy tekint a teremtőre mint individuális személyre vagy magasabb szintű élőlényre.
Az általam említett 3. lehetőségben az fogalmazódik meg hogy nem személy, de még csak nem is élőlény a teremtő hanem egy metafizikai törvényszerűség, valami ami ellent mond a fizikának mert nem élettelen anyagként hanem teljesen öntörvényűen viselkedik, de nem is egy személy ami akarattal vagy tudattal rendelkezne. Példa erre nagyon sok vonatkozásban van többek között a kelta elgondolásokban is miszerint az élet előtt és a halál után minden élőlény "lelke" vagyis az energia ami az anyagot maga alá rendeli és élőlénnyé formálja vissza tér abba a "tóba" amiből kiszakadt.
Hasonló elgondolások fel-fel bukkannak sok nép hagyomány és hitvilágában így például a buddhista és indiaiban is.

Végeredményben egyszerű kérdés.
Mennyire beszélhetünk Intelligent Designról ha a designernek tudata sincs a hagyományos értelemben? Nincs öntudatánál, nem ír szabályokat és nem kísérletezik a bolygón, és mennyire evolúcióról ha maga a fejlődés is csak ennek hatására indul be?
Ha "isten" csak egy végtelen mennyiségű "teremtő energia" ami pusztán az élettelen anyagot befolyásolja, akkor hol kezdődik a spiritualizmus és hol a materializmus, hol kezdődik az ID és hol az evolúció elmélet?


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 3)

Ernoe írta:


> Ha ugy érzed a jövöben, hogy eltévesztettem a hangot akkor küldj egy mailt és beszéljük ki magunkat.
> 
> Ugy látszik a vitakultura még nem az erösségünk, de ha a szönyegalá sepertük volna akkor a változás reménye is odalene.


Rendben... bár alapvetően kétségeim vannak az eredményt illetően mert teljesen más értékvilágunk van, azt el fogadom hogy ettől még nem kell egymással mosnunk a padlót.

Egy próbával nem vesztünk semmit...


----------



## Ernoe (2009 December 3)

> Az evolúció állítása szerint az egyik faj a másikból fejlődik ki, azaz a fejlettebb fajok a fejletlenekből álltak elő.
> A baktériumok mutációja, akárcsak a vírusoké, vagy bármely más élőlényeké nem evolúció. Az újabban és újabban megjelenő rezisztens baktériumok, akik már vidáman becumizzák a permetszert, még mindig csak baktériumok. Az influenza vírus legyen az sertés-, madár- akármilyeninfluenza vírus, mutálódhat a végtelenségig, még mindig csak vírus.



*Kedves Jaszladany,* remélem nem zavarok

Az evolutio szemszögéböl nézve *a "fejletlen" és "fejlett*" egészen mást jelent mint a hétköznapi szohasználatban. 
A hétköznapi szohasználat a teremtéselmélet terminologiáját használja.
A majom fejlettebb mit a vizilo, a madár fejletteb mint a cserebogár.

Az evolutio képviselöi inkább *komplexebb vagy egyszerübb* lényekröl beszélnek.
A fejlödés ugyanis mehet elöre és hátra is. Az uszonyokbol keletkeztek a lábak és a szárnyak. Az ember farka ha ugy tetszik visszafejlödött. De még van egy csomo, az emberi stadium elötti elödeinktöl örökölt szervünk ami "visszafejlödött".

Minden ujszülött embrio végigfut egy leröviditett evolutiot.

Az, hogy egy bakteriumbol nem lessz elefánt az érthetö. Ahoz sokkal többmindennek kell történnie. 
Ha a bakterium a gyapotföldeken zabája a leveleket az nem kedvezö körülmény a sejlkolloniák létrejöttéhez.
*Nemcsak a körülmények mások* hanem a bakteriumok is különböznek a többmillio évvel ezelöttitöl.
Látod, hogy az egyik nyártol a másikig képesek mutálni. Es hányszor mutáltak már az elmult evmiliardok alatt?




> Ismered a kísérleteket a muslicákkal. Majd beleszakadtak a tudósok, hogy másik fajt hozzanak belőle létre, de mutálhatták szegényeket orrba szájba, lehetett belőlük pettyes muslica, háromszárnyú muslica, lábasfejű muslica, fejemnagyságú muslica, de még mindig csak muslica. Sehogy se akart a kis szemtelenekből légy, méhecske, vagy cserebogár lenni.


 
A muslica mögött pontosan anyi fejlödés van mint az ember mögött. *Idöben.*

A generatiok számát tekintve azonban sokkal de sokkal több generatiot futottak be mint az általad "fejletnek" nevezett ember.

*A generatiok száma növeli a stabilitást.*

Azokon már majdnem mindent kiprobált a természet. Hogy ugy mondjam olyanok mind a kezdetben szögletes kö ami a számtalan görülés közepette gömb alaku lesz. Es ök már gömbölyüek egy ideje, és azok is maradnak.
Mégis van a nuslicáknak rengeteg családjuk (rendszertani értelemben)




> De ameddig új faj nem áll elő a mutáció vagy bármi útján, addig nem beszélhetünk evolúcióról.


Ez ügye csak definitio kérdése.

*Az ördög tudja, hogy hova megy az utazás. *
Valoszinüleg látszik azonban, hogy az organizátio szempontjábol "fejlettebb" lények rövidebb jövövel rendelkeznek. 
Szo szerint, nekünk még megkell mutatnunk, hogy ki az életképessebb, a Neandervölgyi ösember vagy a homo sapiens.

Egy naiv elképzelés, hogy az álatkertekben uj fajoknak kéne keletkezniük.
Lehet, hogy kimerültek a fajkialakulás lehetöségei a bioszferában. 

Mélytengerekben szinte minden megpillantott élölény egy addig ismeretlen fajt képvisel.

*Nagy biologiai változások nem is tudnak létrejönni* ebben az oxigéndus légkörben.
Az oxigén mindent megrozsdásit, mindent megzabál. Majd ha megínt a fejünkre esik egy meteor, minden felszinen levö élet kimulik (a növények termelik az oxigént) akkor majd elöbujnak ujra a földben levö "életcsirák" és elkezdenek valami ujjat.

En is hallottam egy története ahol az egyszerü orosz katona a "civilizátioval" elöször találkozva felszolitotta az orásmestert, hogy csináljon egy vekkerböl néhány karorát. 

Ez természetesen csak ugy lehet, hogy elöször beolvasszuk az anyagot.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 3)

Aertől:
_"Ebből az okból kifolyólag én megkérdőjelezem hogy az élet mindig ugyan olyan komplex volt mint amilyen az ma. Ezt szerintem ez közel sem olyan nyilvánvaló mint ahogy azt egyesek gondolják."

_Láthatod, hogy már egy sejt is túl komplex ahhoz, hogy magától létrejöjjön, nem hogy egy élőlény.

_"Az általam említett 3. lehetőségben az fogalmazódik meg hogy nem személy, de még csak nem is élőlény a teremtő hanem egy metafizikai törvényszerűség... de nem is egy személy ami akarattal vagy tudattal rendelkezne."
<!--[if !supportLineBreakNewLine]-->
<!--[endif]--><o></o>_A személytelen teremtő nem 3. alternatíva, az még mindig a 2. kategóriába, a teremtésbe tartozik.
De az intelligenciát elég nehéz kizárni a dologból. Ahhoz képest, hogy tudat nélküli törvényszerűség, Mr. Metafizika elég bonyolult programokat írt, ami a DNS kódokat illeti. Szeretnék én ilyen tudat nélküli lenni, és közben ilyen programokat írni, mert nekem még tudattal se megy, de az a baj, hogy a nálam sokkal okosabb és tanultabb tudós koponyáknak sem.

_"Ha "isten" csak egy végtelen mennyiségű "teremtő energia"…
_akkor hogyan jöttek létre a DNS kódok? Mert a szervetlen anyagnak tudvalevően nincs célkitűzése, programja elképzelése, nyelve, rendszere, gépezete, terve, és az a sanda gyanúm, hogy a "teremtő energiának" sincs. Az evolúciós és a tudatlan energia szemlélet esetén is az a gond, hogy a szervetlen anyagoknak már az élet megjelenése előtt kellett nyújtaniuk ezeket az információkat, ezt a rendszert és az élet célszerűségét.
De ennél is nagyobb probléma a genetikai kód fordítási mechanizmusának eredete. A kód értelmetlen, ha nem fordítják le. A sejtek fordítógépezete legalább 50 makromolekulásris alkatrészt tartalmaz_, _melyek maguk is a DNS-ben vannak kódolva. Tehát nem csak az információt tárolja a DNS, hanem annak fordítási mechanizmusához is tartalmaz kódokat.Hát ha ez egy tudat nélküli energia műve... Legyen a te hited szerint.De az energiával is gond van, mert az se keletkezik magától. Ez meg a termodinamika első törvénye, az energia-megmaradás törvénye, ugye, amely kimondja, hogy energiát nem lehet a semmiből előállítani, hozzáteszem, pláne nem keletkezik a semmiből. Ugyanúgy nem, ahogy információ sem keletkezik a semmiből, még az sem, ami a génekben kódolva van.


----------



## Ernoe (2009 December 3)

> Ismered a kísérleteket a muslicákkal. Majd beleszakadtak a tudósok, hogy másik fajt hozzanak belőle létre, de mutálhatták szegényeket orrba szájba, lehetett belőlük pettyes muslica, háromszárnyú muslica, lábasfejű muslica, fejemnagyságú muslica, de még mindig csak muslica. Sehogy se akart a kis szemtelenekből légy, méhecske, vagy cserebogár lenni


 
*Kedves Jaszladány* 

Mivel magyarázod ezt a sok hasonloságot az állatvilágban?


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 3)

Tőled:
_"Az uszonyokbol keletkeztek a lábak és a szárnyak. Az ember farka ha ugy tetszik visszafejlödött. De még van egy csomo, az emberi stadium elötti elödeinktöl örökölt szervünk ami "visszafejlödött".

_Kérlek, lapozz egyet vissza a 279-es beírásomhoz, mert ott erre már válaszoltam.
Ahhoz, hogy egy fajon ilyen változások jöjjenek létre, a genetikai kódjaikban kellene új információnak megjelennie, ilyen azonban soha nem jelenik meg. Minden változás a már meglévő genetikai kód határain belül mozog, de nem jön létre új tulajdonság a genetikai kódban. Ehhez bővíteni kellene az élőlény genetikai állományát, de ki tudna új információt hozzáírni? Még intelligencia sem tud, nemhogy a vak véletlen.

_"De még van egy csomo, az emberi stadium elötti elödeinktöl örökölt szervünk ami "visszafejlödött"._

A tudomány és a biológia mai ismeretei már eljutottak oda, hogy egyetlen ilyen szervünk sincs. Ez a tévedés hiányos információkon alapult. Ahogy bővültek (a biológia terén szerzett) ismereteink, úgy rövidült meg az elsorvadt szervek listája... A tudomány előrehaladtával kiderült, hogy ezen szervek mindegyike igen fontos funkciót lát el a testben. A vakbélről például megtudtuk, hogy a nyirokrendszerhez tartozik és valójában a testbe kerülő baktériumokkal veszi fel a küzdelmet. Ezt a tényt egy 1997-es orvostudományi kiadványban így olvashatjuk: "A test egyéb szervei, a csecsemőmirigy_, _a máj, a lép, a vakbél és a csontvelő a nyirokrendszer részét képezik, melyek a test gyulladása esetén szintén részt vesznek a küzdelemben."
Felfedezték, hogy a mandula, mely szintén a listán szerepelt, főként az érett kor eléréséig, fontos szerepet játszik a torokgyulladásokkal szembeni védelemben. Kiderült, hogy a gerincvelő végét alkotó *farkcsont* a medencecsont környéki csontokat erősíti és támasztja meg, illetve kisebb izmok támaszpontja. A rákövetkező években fény derült arra is, hogy a *csecsemőmirigy* (tímusz) a T-sejtek serkentésével a test immunrendszerét hozza működésbe; az *agyalapi mirigy* alapvető hormonok termeléséért felelős; a *pajzsszövet* a csecsemők és kisgyermekek kiegyensúlyozott növekedését biztosítja; a *hipofízis* pedig számos hormonmirigy helyes működését tartja ellenőrzése alatt. Kiderült, hogy a szem félhold alakú kitüremkedései, amelyeket Darwin "elsorvadt szerveknek" minősített, a szem tisztulását és nedvesedését segítik elő.
Erről ennyit.

_"Minden ujszülött embrio végigfut egy leröviditett evolutiot."_

Ennél a megjegyzésednél komolyan felmerült bennem, hogy csak ugratsz, mert ez ún. biogenetikai törvény már felállítása után néhány hónappal megdőlt, azt hittem, már senki sem veszi komolyan. Na mindegy, válaszolok. Természetesen minden gerinces állat valamelyest hasonlít egymásra embrionális 
fejlődésük kezdeti szakaszán. De a gerinces embriók nem egyik állatból a másikba alakulnak fejlődésük során, hanem a kezdeti hasonlóságtól fokozatosan távolodnak el. Gondoljunk bele, hogy mekkora veszteség és hátrány lenne egy ilyen feltételezett fejlődési soron átmenni! Mind időben, energiában, genetikai információban, stb. Ezt még egy evolucionista sem 
gondolhatja komolyan! De természetesen ez az elmélet egy jó magyarázat az abortuszra is, hiszen ekkor még csak egy halat, vagy majmot ölsz meg! 
Az apró emberi embrió nyakának első részén egy redőzés látható, amit az 
evolucionista félrevezetés miatt kopoltyúívnek is neveztek el. Azonban ez koránt sem az. A különböző redőkből fejlődnek ki az alsó álkapocs, a nyelv, csecsemőmirigy, középfül csatorna stb. Egyáltalán nem evolúciós maradvány. Mindemellett ezek a területek nem mutatnak semmiféle kopoltyúszerű aktivitást, mint ahogy egyáltalán nem is jelenik meg kopoltyú az emberi embrióban. Nem része génjeinknek. 
Az apró emberi embriónak kis farka van. Mit öbb azt mondják, hogy nekünk 
felnőtteknek is a gerincünk hosszabb, mint kéne, ami bizonyíték a farokra. Ezt az elméletet egy megfelelő fenékreeséssel tesztelhetjük. Ha eltaláljuk a "csökevényes farkot", akkor nem bírunk felállni, vagy egyáltalán mozogni. Miért? Mert rengeteg kulcsfontosságú izom tapad hozzá, ami többek közt az egyenesen járásunkhoz szükséges. Az embriónak ez azért hosszabb, mert még nem fejlődött hozzá az izomzat.
Az apró emberi embrió alatt egy kis zacskó található. Sokan azt mondják, hogy ez olyan, mint a kiscsirke petehártyája. Azonban a csirkének ez táplálékforrás, míg az embernél egészen más szerepe van, még ha első ránézésre hasonlít is. Ebben a kis "szatyorban" termelődnek az első vörösvérsejtek, ami beindítják a csontvelő képződést, ami később a vörösvérsejteket fogja termelni. legkézenfekvőbb ezt egy olyan "toldalékkal" megoldani, ami később probléma nélkül leválasztható az embrioról. Ez is tervezésre utal.
Elég ennyi erről az embrió témáról?

Enroe, én senkit nem akarok meggyőzni semmiről, legfeljebb gondolkodásra és felülvizsgálatra szeretném biztatni. Nem kell mindent becumizni, amit tanítanak nekünk, utána kell nézni a dolgoknak. 

Ami pedig az egyik fajból másikba való átalakulást illeti:
Tudjuk, hogy a genetikai információt DNS molekulákon keresztül örökítik az 
élőlények nemzedékről nemzedékre. A DNS stabil molekula, a másolása precízen megy végbe. Másolás közben azonban, általában külső tényezők hatására, történhetnek hibák. Többféle ilyen másolási hiba történhet. Ezeket a hibákat nevezzük mutációknak. Fel kell ismernünk, hogy ezek a hibák véletlen helyen és véletlen módon keletkeznek. Az evolúció elmélete azt állítja, hogy ezek a mutációk, vagyis a jól értelmezhető genetikai kód véletlen 
hibái új értelmezhető információhoz vezethetnek, mely egyre összetettebb élőlényeket hoztak létre. Akik ebben hisznek valószínűleg nem értik, hogy a rendezetlenségre törekvés elve az információra is vonatkozik. Újra leírom: *Új értelmes, értelmezhető információ nem keletkezhet véletlen folyamatok során.* Ráadásul úgy kell pl. az elmélet szerint egy pikkelyből tollnak kialakulnia, hogy az információ változás közben mindvégig értelmezhető, legyártható és funkcionális alakzatoknak kell létrejönniük. Ellenkező esetben az állat elvesztheti külső védőrétegét. A véletlen folyamatok végeredményeként létrejött toll pedig aerodinamikailag tökéletes, 
kifejezetten repülésre kifejlesztett mérnöki munka, amely optimálisan könnyű és tisztítható.
Oda jutottunk, hogy azt állíthatjuk, hogy a meglévő értelmes DNS kódolást a mutáció csak elronthat! Vagyis csökkenni fog a DNS értelmezhető része. Buldózerrel pedig nem tudunk új házat építeni! 
A megfigyelések ezt nagymértékben alátámasztják. Az elmúlt 150 évben nem sikerült olyan mutációt megfigyelnünk, ami növelte volna az információ tartalmat, ami komplexebb, bonyolultabb szerkezeteket hozott volna létre. Az igen kedvező szaporítási és életciklus tulajdonságai miatt gyakran végeznek tömeges kísérleteket muslincákon. Mára más milliónyi mutáns muslincát hoztak létre a világ számos laboratóriumában. A mutációk során számos torzszülött élőlény jött létre, számos tulajdonságukat vesztették el a mutánsok, azonban 
bármiféle új testrész, szervezet létrejöttét még soha senki sem jelentette. Őszintébbek által nyiltan elismert tény, hogy még soha senki nem csinált mást légyből, mint legyet, még akkor is ha az eredeti fajjal nem tudott szaporodni.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 3)

Enroe:
_"Mivel magyarázod ezt a sok hasonloságot az állatvilágban?"
_
Funkcionális hasonlósággal. Mivel az én felfogásom szerint a fenti végtagokat ill. szerveket egy intelligens teremtő hozta létre, nyilvánvaló, hogy hasonló funkciójú szerveket hasonlóra teremtett. A szem is rendkívül hasonló sok élőlénynél, stb.

A világon semmi bizonyíték nincs arra, hogy az állatoknak ezen szervei egymásból alakultak volna ki, és mint fentebb kifejtettem, a genetika kifejezetten cáfolja ennek lehetőségét.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 3)

Jaszladany írta:


> Láthatod, hogy már egy sejt is túl komplex ahhoz, hogy magától létrejöjjön, nem hogy egy élőlény.


Mi a bizonyíték arra hogy az élet sejt szinten kezdődött?
Akár ID akár evolúció elmélet, csináltak vagy csináltuk magunkat, mi bizonyítja hogy a legelső élőlény is kész sejtként jött a világra?



Jaszladany írta:


> A személytelen teremtő nem 3. alternatíva, az még mindig a 2. kategóriába, a teremtésbe tartozik.


Tényleg? Ez érdekes, tehát akkor ez alapján a kémiai reakciók mint személytelen teremtő, mint természeti törvényszerűség is a 2. kategóriába tartoznak?
Tehát akkor az 1. kategória is a másodikba tartozik?
Szerintem itt van egy csúszás, az intelligent designben mid a két szó előre megfontolt, akarattal történő teremtést jelöl. Hol jön ez létre egy metafizikai törvény vagy egy energia esetén?



Jaszladany írta:


> De az intelligenciát elég nehéz kizárni a dologból. Ahhoz képest, hogy tudat nélküli törvényszerűség, Mr. Metafizika elég bonyolult programokat írt, ami a DNS kódokat illeti. Szeretnék én ilyen tudat nélküli lenni, és közben ilyen programokat írni, mert nekem még tudattal se megy, de az a baj, hogy a nálam sokkal okosabb és tanultabb tudós koponyáknak sem.


Falsh, ezzel újra vissza mentünk a topic elejére miszerint mi bizonyítja hogy az élet azonnal complex formában jelent meg és nem egyszerűbből fejlődött ki?



Jaszladany írta:


> akkor hogyan jöttek létre a DNS kódok? Mert a szervetlen anyagnak tudvalevően nincs célkitűzése, programja elképzelése, nyelve, rendszere, gépezete, terve, és az a sanda gyanúm, hogy a "teremtő energiának" sincs. Az evolúciós és a tudatlan energia szemlélet esetén is az a gond, hogy a szervetlen anyagoknak már az élet megjelenése előtt kellett nyújtaniuk ezeket az információkat, ezt a rendszert és az élet célszerűségét.
> De ennél is nagyobb probléma a genetikai kód fordítási mechanizmusának eredete. A kód értelmetlen, ha nem fordítják le. A sejtek fordítógépezete legalább 50 makromolekulásris alkatrészt tartalmaz_, _melyek maguk is a DNS-ben vannak kódolva. Tehát nem csak az információt tárolja a DNS, hanem annak fordítási mechanizmusához is tartalmaz kódokat.Hát ha ez egy tudat nélküli energia műve... Legyen a te hited szerint.De az energiával is gond van, mert az se keletkezik magától. Ez meg a termodinamika első törvénye, az energia-megmaradás törvénye, ugye, amely kimondja, hogy energiát nem lehet a semmiből előállítani, hozzáteszem, pláne nem keletkezik a semmiből. Ugyanúgy nem, ahogy információ sem keletkezik a semmiből, még az sem, ami a génekben kódolva van.


Lásd feljebb.
Mi bizonyítja hogy az ember és minden élőlény tip-top a mai formájában és komplexitásában jelent meg a földön?


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 3)

Mondjuk most eszembe jutott hogy azt mondtad mind az evolúció mind pedig az ID ellen harcolok... de ha egyszer kérdéseim vannak?
Ha az evolúció vádolható azzal hogy képtelen bizonyítani az állítását akkor szerintem az ID is. Míg az evolúció képtelen bizonyítani hogy az élet egyszerűbb formákból fejlődött ki addig szerintem az ID sem képes annak bizonyítására hogy mindez nem fejlődött hanem egyszerre jelent meg.

Persze az ID esetén is adott egy poénosan paradox kérdés: hogyan jött létre a a leges legelső teremtő? Hiszen ha azzal érvelünk hogy minden arra utal hogy minket létrehoztak, akkor mi történik abban az esetben ha ezt a lehetőséget elvesszük és a legelsőre kérdezünk rá aki előtt nem volt senki és így nem is teremthette senki?


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 3)

Miért nézett be ide Melitta, és linkelte be a szabályzatot?


----------



## pitti (2009 December 3)

Jaszladany írta:


> *Új értelmes, értelmezhető információ nem keletkezhet véletlen folyamatok során.*
> Az elmúlt 150 évben nem sikerült olyan mutációt megfigyelnünk, ami növelte volna az információ tartalmat, ami komplexebb, bonyolultabb szerkezeteket hozott volna létre.


Lattam egy felvetelt ahol a Mr. Dawkinsnak (az egyik leg csokonyosebb darwinista tudos) feltettek a kerdest, hogy ugyan mondjon egy olyan esetet ahol a genmutacio hozzatett volna a meglevo gen allomanyhoz. A szerencsetlen csak elvorosodve hapogott.

Jaszladany, nem kellek en ide segiccsegnek eleg jol tudod te kezelni ezeket az elvetemulteket.:mrgreen::222:


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 3)

Kedves Pitti, mindig jól jön a támogatás.


----------



## Ernoe (2009 December 3)

*Kedves Jaszladány*




> Kérlek, lapozz egyet vissza a 279-es beírásomhoz, mert ott erre már válaszoltam


 
Van még valami más érved is mert ahogy látod a lábak a svábbogártol, a tetün és vakondon keresztül, a kenguru és ember lábához is hasonlok.
Mi pedig csak nem vagyunk svábbogarak.

En csak ezt találtam:


> Tudományos tény azonban, hogy a fajon belüli változatosság nem evolúciós fejlődés eredménye.
> A természetben például teljesen mindegy, hogy hány kutyafaj létezik, attól azok mindegyike kutya marad.
> Egészen bizonyos, hogy nem fog egy fajból egy másik faj kialakulni.













> A tudomány és a biológia mai ismeretei már eljutottak oda, hogy egyetlen ilyen szervünk sincs.


Es a rudimentek, pl. a visszaképzödött lábai a na hogy mondják magyarul, Blindschleiche amit az emberek mindig agyonütnek az erdöben, mert kigyonak képzelik, ja "lábatlan-gyik"?

Vagy az atavizmus, (korábbi fejlödési fokozatok amik embrio állapotban, vagy betegség miatt kifejlödnek.) farokkal rendelkezö emberek?







Tudjátok hány féle élölény él a Földön és azokat mind egy "okos lény" hozta létre, hogy elküldhesse a fiát a reality-show-ba, hogy keresztre feszitsék és átélhesse az "emerlevést" és a meghalást? *Ne haragudj de ez abszurd.*

Boncolhatjuk itt az érveidet *de szerintem* *egyszerübb lenne **ha rögtön ezt a bazi-intelligens *
*designert kezdenénk keresni* és nem a kézimunkájával foglalkoznánk.
az csak nem tud ugy elbujni mint egy code a DNA-ban. 

Nem is értem, hogy minek foglalkozunk ilyen bagatel dolgokkal mint élet, kutya macska.
Ha már beidéztétek az informatioelméletet akkor tudatába kéne legyetek annak, hogy egy lény aki
anyi informatioval rendelkezik, hogy kiokoskodhat egy elölényt akkor annak bazi nagynak kell lennie!

Ez nem vicc.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 3)

pitti írta:


> Lattam egy felvetelt ahol a Mr. Dawkinsnak (az egyik leg csokonyosebb darwinista tudos) feltettek a kerdest, hogy ugyan mondjon egy olyan esetet ahol a genmutacio hozzatett volna a meglevo gen allomanyhoz. A szerencsetlen csak elvorosodve hapogott.


Ez most a részedről volt ernoe stílusú pitti ;]
Én úgy látom hogy a dolog még mindig kettőn áll. A másikra mutogatni hogy nem tud válaszolni egy kérdésre miközben te körülbelül ugyan annyira nem vagy képben a témában azért eléggé gyerekes dolog nem?

De vissza térve a kérdésemre Jászladány. A kreacionistáknál hogyan van megválaszolva a legelső teremtő kérdése, ez most érdekel mert ez egy olyan kérdés amin eléggé könnyen utolérhető hogy hit vagy számok állnak-e a háttérben.
Plusz a kíváncsiság természetesen mert erről még nem hallottam álláspontot.

Persze azt sem értem hogy miért van elvből elvetve az egyszerűbb rendszerből való fejlődés lehetősége holott kétlem hogy bármilyen megdönthetetlen bizonyíték lenne arra hogy a fajok csak úgy a semmiből léptek elő készen.
Ez már csak azért is meredek kijelentés, mert azért mégis csak előkerültek dolgok az anyaföldből amik tételesen bizonyították hogy azért voltak előttünk is élőlények amik valahogy eltűntek.
Ami meg hátramaradt utánuk az arra engedett következtetni hogy átmentek más fajokba vagy formákba, hogy ez tényleg így történt-e vagy sem azt senki nem tudja, azonban az mégis egy érdekes elképzelés hogy valami őrült szaladgált körbe a földtekén egy szikével meg egy adag orvosi cérnával és vitt véghez apró változtatásokat. Aztán amikor körbe ért akkor megint egy sor apró változtatást eszközölt.

1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8 vajon mi a számsor következő eleme?
Trükkös kérdés mert vagy 9 vagy azt mondom hogy 9 tagonként kap +-/*X-et a sorozat.
Azonban az ember először mégis arra gondol hogy a 9 lesz a következő elem, nem? Szerintem ilyen az evolúció elmélet is valahol. Nem biztos hogy igaz, de nagy hirtelen, első ránézésre ez tűnt logikusnak.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 3)

Aerttől:
_"de ha egyszer kérdéseim vannak?_"

Szuper! Legyenek is! És ne higgy el senkinek semmit, nekem sem! Csak azt fogadd el, amiről magad győződtél meg!

_"Mi a bizonyíték arra hogy az élet sejt szinten kezdődött?"

_Szerintem semmi,de ezt Ernoe-től kell kérdezned, mert ezt ő állítja az evolúció oldalán.

_"Szerintem itt van egy csúszás, az intelligent designben mid a két szó előre megfontolt, akarattal történő teremtést jelöl. Hol jön ez létre egy metafizikai törvény vagy egy energia esetén?"_

Sehol. Ebben az esetben viszont a másik alternatívához tartozik, azaz alkotó és tervező nélkül, véletlenül jött létre minden, magától. Még mindig nem 3. alternatíva, próbálkozz még egy kicsit.

_"Míg az evolúció képtelen bizonyítani hogy az élet egyszerűbb formákból fejlődött ki addig szerintem az ID sem képes annak bizonyítására hogy mindez nem fejlődött hanem egyszerre jelent meg."

_Mindkét elméletnek vannak olyan állításai, amely a tudomány mai ismeretei által ellenőrizhetők, és vannak, amik mindkettő esetében már a hit kategóriájába tartoznak. A világ vagy az élet létrejötténél senki sem volt jelen, és mivel a tudomány sem tudja modellezni vagy megismételni az eseményeket, nos igen... az ilyen kérdésekben mind az evolúció, mind az ID a hitre támaszkodik.
Ámde... közvetett bizonyítékok itt is fellelhetők. Egy sor olyan dolog van, aminek egyszerre kellett megjelennie más dolgokkal együtt. Itt van például a proteinek és az enzimek problémája. A sejten belül nukleinsavak őrzik az enzimek kódját, viszont a nukleinsavakat az enzimek állítják elő, hihetetlen gyorsasággal és pontossággal. Az első sejtnek nem csak nukleinsavval kellett rendelkeznie, hanem azokkal az enzimekkel is, amelyek egymással összehangolva végzik a DNS előállítását. A proteinek nem jöhetnek létre a DNS nélkül, de a DNS sem jöhet létre proteinek nélkül. Tipikus "tyúk-tojás probléma". Melyik volt előbb, a proteinek, vagy a DNS?

Vagy vegyük például a méh és a virágok esetét. Ha ezek egymástól függetlenül, hosszú idő alatt fejlődtek ki, nehéz magyarázni azt, hogy egy kezdeti, egyszerű virágú állapotból kiindulva miként jött létre lépésről-lépésre pl. a bangóvirág, a különböző bangófajok virágainak specifikus jellegei (bonyolult szerves vegyületekkel) úgy, hogy a virágzási ideje össze van hangolva a megfelelő beporzó életével, s mindezek lépésről-lépésre, tehát a folyamat során mindvégig teljes összerendezettségben jöttek létre (ugyanis minden egyes lépésnek életképesnek, s a korábbi állapotoknál tökéletesebbnek kell lennie ahhoz, hogy a természetes szelekció ebben az irányban működhessen). Ha valóban a véletlen játszotta volna a fő szerepet, akkor maga lenne a kolosszális mértékű valószínűtlenség, hogy mindez ráadásul a megfelelő rovarfajok evolúciójával (a rovarok érzékelési képességének, „ízlésének”, feromon-jelzőrendszerének, éves életciklusának alakulásával stb.) párhuzamosan történjen. A beporzás ugyanis csak akkor mehet végbe, ha annak minden feltétele teljesül, s csak az az orchidea járulhat hozzá a még alkalmasabbak kiválasztódásához, amelyik sikeresen magot érlelt. 
És megkérdem azt is, hogyan szaporodott ez a virág, ha a méhek csak évmilliókkal később jelentek meg? Hogyan hangolódott így össze a fejlődésük?
Nekem ez azt mutatja, hogy nem csak hirtelen, de egyszerre, vagy csak rövid időeltéréssel kellett megjelenniük.

A kőzetekben megtalált fosszíliák, melyeket Pitti is említett, ugyancsak azt bizonyítják, hogy a fajok hirtelen, szinte egyik pillanatról a másikra jelentek meg a földön. Ezt ma már az evolucionisták is elismerik. Ahogy Pitti írja: nyoma sincs bennük a fajok közötti átmeneti lényeknek.

És ha csak józan logikával belegondolsz: vegyünk pl. egy halat, ami az evolúció szerint szárazföldi állattá alakult. Megválaszolatlan a kérdés, hogy mi késztette arra, hogy az ideális életteréből, amire szervezete tökéletesen megfelelt, ahol táplálékot talált, stb. a szárazra jöjjön, de tegyük fel, hogy kijött. Végig gondoltad már, milyen változásnak kellett rajta *egyidejűleg *végbe mennie, hogy életképes legyen a szárazon? Át kell alakulni a teljes csontozatának, hisz a vízen kívül jobban hat rá a gravitáció, magyarul nehezebb a teste. A teljes légzőrendszerének. A szemének és minden érzékszervének!!! A végtagjainak. Az emésztőrendszerének, hisz mással fog táplálkozni, stb.
És hangsúlyozom: ezeknek egyidejűleg kell végbe menniük! Különben azonnal elpusztul, amint kijön a vízből. Nem tud üldögélni a parton, és megvárni, amíg a lába után kifejlődik a tüdeje is és a többi szerve. A vízben viszont minek fejlődnének ki ezek?
De ezeket a kérdéseket felteheted minden más átalakulás esetében is.
Ítéld meg Te, hogy szerinted egyszerre kellett-e megjelennie az élőlényeknek, vagy lassú átalakulással.

_"...hogyan jött létre a a leges legelső teremtő?_"

Ez egy nagyon jó, és jogos kérdés. Reményeim szerint egyszer majd alkalmunk lesz megkérdezni tőle.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 3)

Aerttől:
_"Ez már csak azért is meredek kijelentés, mert azért mégis csak előkerültek dolgok az anyaföldből amik tételesen bizonyították hogy azért voltak előttünk is élőlények amik valahogy eltűntek."_

Előkerültek, bár nem a földből, hanem a kőzetekből, de ez részletkérdés, ahogy az is, hogy tényleg előttünk voltak-e, a lényeg, hogy eltűntek, csakhogy ezek a fajok ugyanúgy "véglények" voltak, mint a ma élő fajok, azaz nem képezték semelyik két faj közötti átmenetet. Legalábbis semmilyen bizonyíték nincs arra, hogy képezték volna. A fosszíliák ugyanis semmit sem mondanak a beléjük kövült lények rokoni kapcsolatáról.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 3)

Ernoe:
_"Es a rudimentek, pl. a visszaképzödött lábai a na hogy mondják magyarul, Blindschleiche amit az emberek mindig agyonütnek az erdöben, mert kigyonak képzelik, ja "lábatlan-gyik"?"_

Mindegy, hogy lábas vagy lábatlan, ha ugyanaz a gyík. Nem lett másik faj belőle, csak nincs szegénynek lába.
De már erről is írtam, ahogy a lábakról is. Fajon belül széles variánsok léteznek, és képesek alkalmazkodni a környezetük megváltozásához. Ha tegyük fel egy gyík hosszú lábbal nem tud jól haladni a közegében, így kevésbé tud táplálékot szerezni, a rövid lábú meg jobban, akkor a rövid lábú fog könnyebben életben maradni és tovább szaporodni, tehát idővel csak rövid lábú egyedekkel fogunk találkozni, akár egészen csökevényessel is. Ilyen szelekció persze, hogy létezik. De az még attól ugyanaz a gyíkfaj.
Ezt a szelekciót alkalmazzák az állattenyésztők. Rövid lábú kutyát akartak, hát az egyre rövidebb lábú kutyákat tenyésztették tovább, míg elő nem állt a Basset Hound, ami már majdhogynem a hasán csúszik. De attól még kutya.

_"Boncolhatjuk itt az érveidet *de szerintem* *egyszerübb lenne **ha rögtön ezt a bazi-intelligens *
*designert kezdenénk keresni* és nem a kézimunkájával foglalkoznánk._"

Így van, egyszerűbb lenne. Keresd őt.
De amíg megtalálod, addig is megismerheted őt az alkotásaiból, ahogy minden művész az alkotásaiban fejezi ki magát, így azok sok mindent elmondanak róla.
Persze, ha azt állítjuk, hogy pl. egy festmény magától állt elő, és azt boncolgatjuk, hogyan szerveződtek ilyen ábrává a különböző színű festékanyagok, akkor soha sem fogjuk sem megismerni, sem megtalálni a művészt.

_"egy lény aki anyi informatioval rendelkezik, hogy kiokoskodhat egy elölényt akkor annak bazi nagynak kell lennie!"_

Ezt nagyon telibe találtad Ernoe. Bazi nagy!!!


----------



## pitti (2009 December 3)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Ez most a részedről volt ernoe stílusú pitti ;]
> Én úgy látom hogy a dolog még mindig kettőn áll. A másikra mutogatni hogy nem tud válaszolni egy kérdésre miközben te körülbelül ugyan annyira nem vagy képben a témában azért eléggé gyerekes dolog nem?


Ajjaj Aere ez gyenge probalkozas voot.:4:
Figyejj en biztos vagyok benne hogy tudod ki az a Dawkins, de a tobbiek kedveert ide teszem a wikipedia forditott leirasat. Jo?
http://translate.google.com/translate?u=http%3A//en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Richard_Dawkins&hl=en&langpair=auto|hu&tbb=1&ie=UTF-8



> A kreacionistáknál hogyan van megválaszolva a legelső teremtő kérdése, ez most érdekel mert ez egy olyan kérdés amin eléggé könnyen utolérhető hogy hit vagy számok állnak-e a háttérben.
> Plusz a kíváncsiság természetesen mert erről még nem hallottam álláspontot.


Ha azokrol a tudosokrol beszelsz akik az Intelligens Tervezes elmeletet hirdetik (nem feltetlenu egyenlo az ugynevezett kreacionalistakkal) akkor azt kell hogy mondjam, hogy a sajat bevallasuk szerint a Tervezo szemelye nem tartozik a kutataskorukbe. Magyaran nem erre koncentrifugalnak.8)


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 3)

pitti írta:


> Ajjaj Aere ez gyenge probalkozas voot.:4:
> Figyejj en biztos vagyok benne hogy tudod ki az a Dawkins, de a tobbiek kedveert ide teszem a wikipedia forditott leirasat. Jo?
> http://translate.google.com/translate?u=http%3A//en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Richard_Dawkins&hl=en&langpair=auto|hu&tbb=1&ie=UTF-8


És még ha a jó isten is az a bizonyos dawkings vagy dawkins, attól lesz valaki okosabb hogy röhög azon hogy a másik nem tud válaszolni valamire amiről ő magának is ugyan annyi fogalma van?
Ez most a te részedről demagógia.
Kiröhögni valakit ki lehet, de ha azt úgy teszed hogy pont ugyan annyit tudsz letenni az asztalra mint ő vagy még annyit se úgy azért már kínos, nem?



pitti írta:


> Ha azokrol a tudosokrol beszelsz akik az Intelligens Tervezes elmeletet hirdetik (nem feltetlenu egyenlo az ugynevezett kreacionalistakkal) akkor azt kell hogy mondjam, hogy a sajat bevallasuk szerint a Tervezo szemelye nem tartozik a kutataskorukbe. Magyaran nem erre koncentrifugalnak.8)


Ejnye ejnye ejnye...
Tehát a kreacionistáknak csak és kizárólag a kreációt bizonygatják, a kreátor léte, származása, a tulajdonképpeni lényege az egésznek már nem érdekes. Hát ez azért így tényleg eléggé kényelmes dolog.

Olyan ez mintha azt mondanám


K = a+b+c = b(1+cos




)+c(1+cos



) Ahol a K mondjuk egyenlő "a"val mert azt szúrtam ki az egyenletből elsőre. Akkora hülyeséget nem mondhattam hiszen "a" is az egyenlet része, de a többi meg nem is érdekes, minek számolgassak.


----------



## pitti (2009 December 3)

Aerensiniac írta:


> És még ha a jó isten is az a bizonyos dawkings vagy dawkins, attól lesz valaki okosabb hogy röhög azon hogy a másik nem tud válaszolni valamire amiről ő magának is ugyan annyi fogalma van?
> Ez most a te részedről demagógia.
> Kiröhögni valakit ki lehet, de ha azt úgy teszed hogy pont ugyan annyit tudsz letenni az asztalra mint ő vagy még annyit se úgy azért már kínos, nem?
> 
> ...


Haat Aere ez szep voot. Ne haraguggy ha nem allok oda vitazni veled. Nem eri meg.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 3)

Jaszladany írta:


> Sehol. Ebben az esetben viszont a másik alternatívához tartozik, azaz alkotó és tervező nélkül, véletlenül jött létre minden, magától. Még mindig nem 3. alternatíva, próbálkozz még egy kicsit.


Mmm...
Most meg a ló másik oldalára estél át, hiszen ha nem létezne ez a bizonyos energia akkor nem mehetne végbe a teremtés sem. Lehet hogy durva példa, de olyan ez mintha lenne egy autód csavarokra szedve, amit aztán gépek pakolnak össze. Nem mondhatod hogy az autó magától rakódott össze, de azt sem hogy a gépek jó előre eltervezték hogy majd ők össze raknak valamit ami jelen pillanatban még vita tárgya, aztán végül autó lett belőle.



Jaszladany írta:


> Ez egy nagyon jó, és jogos kérdés. Reményeim szerint egyszer majd alkalmunk lesz megkérdezni tőle.


Pont a dolog lényege veszik el :/

Mindazonáltal passz. Mint mondtad én mind a két elméletben találok kivetni valót amikre bunkó módon fel is hívom a figyelmet. Az én külön bejáratú 3. lehetőségem sem mindenható, mert vagy igaz vagy nem pont úgy ahogy a másik kettő.
Vagy bizonyítják valamelyiket vagy nem.

Végeredményben én is csak annyit tudok mondani hogy remélem majd egyszer alkalmunk nyílik megkérdezni tőle.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 3)

pitti írta:


> Haat Aere ez szep voot. Ne haraguggy ha nem allok oda vitazni veled. Nem eri meg.


Na de most komolyan pitti, te sem gondolhatod komolyan hogy az lesz a kreacionisták legnagyobb érve a creátor mellett hogy dawkins bevörösödött.

Az evolúció elmélet hiányos, aki ezt nem képes belátni, legyen az bármilyen "Dawkins", szűk látókörű és még csak távolról sem nevezhető objektívnek a témában. Mint ilyen teljesen felesleges is hiszen az objektivitásával pont azt vesztette el ami képessé tenné az elmélet tovább fejlesztésére.
Ami pedig nem hajlik az törik.

A másik viszont az hogy abból nem tudok engedni hogy senkinek nem dolga vizsgálni a creátor mibenlétét miközben pont az ő, a környezetre gyakorolt "hatását" vizsgáljuk. Ennél kényelmesebb felfogás valószínűleg nincs is.
Megmondom őszintén ez a válaszod rendesen letaglózott és fogalmam sincs hogy most mire fel sértődsz meg és hátrálsz ki a beszélgetésből.


----------



## pitti (2009 December 3)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Na de most komolyan pitti, te sem gondolhatod komolyan hogy az lesz a kreacionisták legnagyobb érve a creátor mellett hogy dawkins bevörösödött.
> 
> Az evolúció elmélet hiányos, aki ezt nem képes belátni, legyen az bármilyen "Dawkins", szűk látókörű és még csak távolról sem nevezhető objektívnek a témában. Mint ilyen teljesen felesleges is hiszen az objektivitásával pont azt vesztette el ami képessé tenné az elmélet tovább fejlesztésére.
> Ami pedig nem hajlik az törik.
> ...


Aere, a szoforgatas egy nagyon trukkos dolog es tenyleg kell hozza intelligencia, de ez nem igazan az en teruletem.8)


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 3)

pitti írta:


> Aere, a szoforgatas egy nagyon trukkos dolog es tenyleg kell hozza intelligencia, de ez nem igazan az en teruletem.8)


._.
Komolyan néha az az érzésem hogy szándékosan kelted bennem az érzést hogy hülye vagyok. Magyarázd meg nekem hogy mit számít valakinek a véleménye aki megtagad minden tényt ami a saját gondolataival ellent mond?
Ha Dawkins prof. képtelen belátni a tényt hogy az elmélete közel sem magyaráz meg mindent akkor több mint alkalmatlan a témában való bármilyen megnyilvánulásra.

Tehát összességében mennyivel jutott előbbre az egész elmélet ezáltal? Mert szerintem semmivel...

Tényleg nem értem hogy most miért csinálsz úgy mintha kiforgatnám a szavaid és megpróbálnálak idiótaként beállítani... Lehet hogy vannak rossz napjaim, óráim vagy perceim, de még mindig nem vagyok Diogenes.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 4)

Na mára megyek aludni, itt van fiúk egy kis sör, az lenyugtatja a kedélyeket!


----------



## pitti (2009 December 4)

Aerensiniac írta:


> ._.
> 
> Komolyan néha az az érzésem hogy szándékosan kelted bennem az érzést hogy hülye vagyok. Magyarázd meg nekem hogy mit számít valakinek a véleménye aki megtagad minden tényt ami a saját gondolataival ellent mond?
> Ha Dawkins prof. képtelen belátni a tényt hogy az elmélete közel sem magyaráz meg mindent akkor több mint alkalmatlan a témában való bármilyen megnyilvánulásra.
> ...



Aere, most komolyan... te egy ertelmes ember vagy es ragyogoan el lehetne beszelgetni veled mert ugynevezett inquiring elmed van. Sajnos neha fitogtatnod kell az egyebkent tenyleg gyors gondolkodasodat, szo csavarassal es latszolagos felreertelmezesekkel, hogy a vita partnered fole emelkedhess.
Nem kellene inkabb azt a ragyogo elmedet konstruktiv beszelgetesre hasznalni ahelyett hogy latszolagos folenyt probalj kovacsolni? :4:


> Na de most komolyan pitti, te sem gondolhatod komolyan hogy az lesz a kreacionisták legnagyobb érve a creátor mellett hogy dawkins bevörösödött.


Itt egy ragyogo pelda....te sem nezel engem olyan hulyenek, hogy azt hiszem ez a tuti bizonyitek!!!


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 4)

Nekem ez magas... Akkor minek említesz valamit amit te sem veszel komolyan...
De bocs... semmilyen színen nem állt szándékomban hülyének nézni, ilyen a stílusom...


----------



## Ernoe (2009 December 4)

> Az evolucionisták nemhogy a sejt, de a sejt építőköveinek kialakulását sem tudják megmagyarázni. Természetes körülmények között a sejtek építőkövéül szolgáló több ezer komplex fehérje egyike sem jöhetett létre.


*Kedves Jászladány*

Szerintem ezt már letárgyaltuk, monomereket játszva elötudunk állitan. 
Elég ha Miller-re emlékeztetlek. Ha hiányosnak tartod kiegészitem. 




> A tényt, hogy a fehérjeszerkezet egyáltalán nem lehet véletlen eredménye, könnyen alátámaszthatjuk egy egyszerű valószínűség-számítási példával, amelyet bárki megérthet. Egy átlagos fehérjemolekula 288 aminosavból áll, amelyek 12 különböző típusba tartozhatnak. Ezeket 10<SUP>300 </SUP>féleképpen lehet sorba rendezni (ez egy csillagászati nagyságrendű szám, ahol az egyest háromszáz nulla követi). Az összes lehetséges sorrendből csak egyetlen egy adja a kívánt molekulát. Az összes többi olyan aminosav-lánc, amelyek teljesen hasznavehetetlenek, sőt, akár károsak is az élő szervezet számára.<SUP>
> 
> </SUP>Más szavakkal szólva, egyetlen fehérjemolekula kialakulásának az esélye 1 a 10300-hoz. Az, hogy a való életben ez az egy eset véletlenül bekövetkezzék, gyakorlatilag lehetetlen. (A matematikában az 1 a 1050-nél kisebb valószínűséget "zéró valószínűségnek" nevezik.) Mi több, a 288 aminosavból álló molekula viszonylag szerény méretű a több ezer aminosavból álló "óriásokhoz" képest. Ha hasonló számításokat alkalmazunk ezekre az óriásmolekulákra, akkor még a "lehetetlen" szót sem érezzük elégségesnek.
> Ha egy lépéssel továbbmegyünk az élet kialakulásában, láthatjuk, hogy egyetlen fehérje önmagában semmit sem jelent. A valaha is felfedezett egyik legkisebb baktérium, a Mycoplasma hominis H39, hatszáz különböző fehérjét tartalmaz. Ebben az esetben az előbb említett valószínűség-számítást, amelyet egyetlen fehérjére végeztünk, mind a hatszáz különböző proteinre alkalmazni kellene. Az eredmény még a lehetetlenség fogalmát is messze felülmúlja.


*Miröl is van szo?*

Az ID-képviselöi több ilyen waloszinütlenséget reprezentálni akaro esetet emlitenek, 
(Coli-bakterium mozgásszerve, a Cytochrom enzymet képzo proteinláncok stb.) 
mindha nem lett volna alkalmuk az ilyen számitások relevantiáját kétségbevono elméleteket 
olvasniuk, amik már generatiok ota ismertek.

Ahogy mutatod, a példák során szépen szoroznak hatványoznak az urak *csak hogy *
*elfeledjük az elöfeltételeket *amik az efajta számitásbol jövö következtetéseket megengednének.

Az elemiiskolás kémiaismeretekböl is kitünik, hogy *az atomok molekulák nem billiardgolyokés kockák* amik "szanaszét hevernek" hanem meghatározott elhelyezkedéseket elönybe részesitenek. 
Maga ez leredukálja a "lehetséges" esetek számát enorm. 

Továbbá, mondhatjuk, hogy *az evolutio nem céloz meg semmiféle irányt*, ami felé haladni akarna;
A trück szemmel láthatoan abbol áll, hogy te mondod meg honnan hová akar menni a fejlödés! 

Ez olyan mint amikor Moricka többet sporolt volna ha az iskolábol hazafele ha nem a busz 
hanem a taxi után futott volna.

Az organizmus számára *elég egy "tetszöleges"* tulélési lehetöség. 

Az egyes konfigurátiok lehetetlenségével szemben ott áll a lehetséges alternativák örült nagy száma 
ami ezt feloldja.

Es végül ne feledjük, hogy komplex rendszerek mint az evolutio *nemcsak a véletlen elöirásait *
*követik* hanem rendszersajátos törvények, faktorok is kanalizálják, irányitják. 

(Lázsd elsö mondatom, vagy gondolj bele, hogy a hoviharok a szaharában ritkábbak 
mint egy meleghullám a sarkvidéken!)

*Nemlineáris rendszerek* leirásához nem lehet a "fej vagy iráson alapulo" modszereket alkalmazni 
mert a rendszer sajáttörvényei örülten befolyásolják a kombinatorikailag lehetséges esetek számát.

Nagyon örülök neki, hogy békés hangon, és tárgyilagosan tudunk beszélni.

Igérem állást fogok foglalni az összes érved mellet vagy ellen. 
Ennyivel tartozom a "felvilágosodás" szellemének. De félek, hogy megint sok lud disznot gyöz.

A Pittinek szereném mondani, hogy 
örüljünk neki, hogy az enzymek (Ferment) csak-csak létrejöttek különben nem tudnánk pálikát fözni.

Hogy a bor és a pálinka Isten adománya azt nem vitatom, csak az enzymek....???


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 4)

Ernoe-től:
_"Nagyon örülök neki, hogy békés hangon, és tárgyilagosan tudunk beszélni._"

Ennek én is őszintén örülök, miért is veszekednénk, hisz nem múlik ezen semmi. Ezt a kérdést nem mi fogjuk itt eldönteni, nem is akarjuk, igaz? Én még csak vitának sem tekintem a beszélgetésünket, pusztán eszmecserének, amelyben egymás mellé tehetjük az érveinket, hogy melyikünk mi alapján hisz abban, amiben hisz.

Ismerem Miller kísérletét, de még utána olyan sok dolgot említettél, hogy előbb hadd maradjak Millernél. Azoknak, akik nem tudják miről van szó:
1953-ban Miller, egy amerikai vegyész, 60000 Volt feszültséget bocsátott víz, metán, hidrogén és ammónia forrásban lévő keverékébe. Ez egy redukáló légkörnek felelt meg. A kísérlet eredménye valami kátrányos ragacs lett, amely gyorsan bomlásnak indult abban az energiadús környezetben, amelyben létrejött. Miller úgynevezett hidegcsapda alkalmazásával elkülönítette ezt az anyagot, hogy a kísérlet körülményei ne gyakoroljanak rá további káros hatást. Ebből a ragacsból ki tudta választani a legegyszerűbb aminosavakat: glicint és alanint. A bonyolultabb aminosavak, amelyek a proteinek kialakulásához szükségesek, nem jöttek létre ebben a kísérletben. Ezenkívül létrejöttek olyan aminosavak is, amelyek egyáltalán nem szerepelnek a proteinekben. Ezeket az eredményeket nagy hűhóval az abiogenezis1 bizonyítékaként harangozták be. Más kutatók is elvégezték ennek a kísérletnek a változatait, amelynek eredményeként néhány más egyszerű molekula is létrejött, amelyeket az élet építőköveinek neveztek el. Szükségtelen megjegyezni, hogy ezekről az egyszerű aminosavakat tartalmazó ragacsos keverékekről nagyon gyorsan kiderült, hogy a legegyszerűbb proteineket sem képesek létrehozni, amelyek viszont még ennél is távolabb vannak a legegyszerűbb egysejtű élőlénytől, attól a sok ezernyi összetett enzimtől és nukleinsavtól, amelyek egymással összehangolva működnek.

És itt eljutottunk egyik kedvenc témámhoz, a "balkezes" L-aminosavak és a "jobbkezes" D-cukrok kiválasztódásához.
A glicin kivételével minden aminosav tartalmaz egy aszimmetrikus szénatomot, amely lehetővé teszi, hogy két optikailag aktív, a fény rezgési síkját balra vagy jobbra forgató, "balkezes" vagy L, és "jobbkezes" vagy D változatban létezzenek. Az optikailag nem aktív alapanyag felhasználásával laboratóriumban előállított aminosavak a balos és jobbos racém2 módosulatok egyenlő arányú keverékét alkotják, vagyis fele jobbos, fele balos aminosavból áll. Ennek az az oka, hogy a balos és jobbos formák létrejöttének valószínűsége azonos. 
A természetben azonban csak a balos formákat találjuk meg. Ezért van az, hogy a laboratóriumi kísérletek nem képesek utánozni az élet létrejöttének feltételezett módját. Az a tény, hogy az élőlényekben található aminosavak egytől egyig L-aminosavak, a proteineknek egy olyan háromdimenziós (spirális vagy redőzött) láncstruktúrát biztosít, amelyeknek alakja működésük szempontjából alapvetően fontos. Ha csak egyetlen jobbos kerülne közéjük, felborulna az egész struktúra, ami az élőlény szempontjából végzetes lenne.
Ám annak valószínűsége, hogy akár egy rövid lánc is csupa L-aminosavból alakul ki, elenyészően csekély. Ehhez hasonlóan a szénhidrátokban és a nukleinsavakban található cukrok is tartalmaznak aszimmetrikus szénatomot, de a természetben valamennyi cukor D-cukor. A vegyészeknek eddig nem sikerült megtalálniuk ennek a szelektivitásnak a magyarázatát.
Annál is inkább nem, mivel mind a balos, mind a jobbos aminosavnak ugyanaz a kémiai összetétele, tehát a tudósoknak fogalmuk sincs, milyen mechanizmus különbözteti meg a kettőt, és teszi lehetővé, hogy az élőlényekben csak balos aminosavak alkossák a fehérjéket.

Na most lerövidítem és leegyszerűsítem, ha emiatt pontatlan lennék, elnézést, de próbálom a lényeget érthetően:
Tehát: az élettelen szerves anyagok fele fele arányban tartalmaznak balos és jobbos aminosavakat, míg az élőkben csak balos fordul elő.
Ám abban a pillanatban, hogy egy élőlény elpusztul, a benne lévő aminosavak elkezdenek ismét visszaállni a fele-fele balos-jobbos arányra, ami az élettelen szerves anyagra jellemző. Többek között ennek a segítségével lehet megállapítani a halál beálltának időpontját; tudniillik az arányból, amilyen mértékben az aminosavak a fele-fele állapothoz közelítenek.
Na most: Laboratóriumi körülmények között, komoly technikai felszereléssel szét lehet választani egy keverékben a balos és jobbos aminosavakat, és létre lehet hozni csak balos vegyületet DE... amint ezt a vegyületet magára hagyják, és az állapot mesterséges fenntartását megszüntetik, a vegyület ismét visszaalakul fele-fele arányú vegyületté. *Tehát magától nem marad meg a homogén, csak balos aminosavakból álló állapot. *
Gondolkodjunk el ezen!: Ha a balos és jobbos aminosavakat csak komoly tudással és apparátussal lehet elkülöníteni, majd a homogén csak balos állapotot ugyanígy csakis a tudomány és a technika eszközeivel lehet fenntartani (különben magától visszaalakul a vegyes arány), akkor felmerül a kérdés: Ki tartja fenn a szervezetünkben ezt az állapotot? Ki tartja fenn minden egyes élőlény szervezetében?

Ugyanis amint abbahagyja ennek az állapotnak a fenntartását, az élőlény elpusztul.

Majd rátérek a többi felvetésedre is.


----------



## Ernoe (2009 December 4)

> Funkcionális hasonlósággal. Mivel az én felfogásom szerint a fenti végtagokat ill. szerveket egy intelligens teremtő hozta létre, nyilvánvaló, hogy hasonló funkciójú szerveket hasonlóra teremtett. A szem is rendkívül hasonló sok élőlénynél, stb


*Kedves Jászladány*

Azt mondod "intelligens teremtö".

En rengeteg példát tudok neked felhozni ahol a teremtmények valahogy félresikerültek.
Gondoljunk csak ar albatroszra aki ugyan gyönyörüen tud repülni de fel és leszállásnál néha a lábát is eltöri.

Ezt biztos nem a mi mulattatásunkra teremtette igy az intelligens tervezö. 

Az ID-elméletben én nem látok mást mint egy ösrégi emberi elképzelést amitöl sokan nem tudnak megszabadulni.
Az általam sokat kritizált keresztény katholikus és evangelikus egyház (a zsidok egyébbként sem) nem
osszák a véleményüket veletek mert tanultak a Galilei-Syndrombol és nem akarnak egy Darwin-syndromba esni.




> En nem mondom, hogy az Intelligens Tervezes a tuti valasz, talan van egy harmadik valasz is aminek vagyunk ismereteben, de a Darwinizmus ma HALOTT.


*Kedves Pitti*

Az evolutio nem azért napjaink orjási témája mert a teremtésben hivök egy ujabb kereszteshadjáratra indultak
és a felvilágosodás várai védelemre szorulnak hanem azért mert a genkutatás, a biologia ujabb ismeretekkel,
ajándékozta meg a tudományt, különös tekintettel az öröklödés elmélet területén.

Nem pietätböl nevezzük 2009-at Darwin évének hanem azért mert az ö gondolata 
még soha nem volt ilyen aktuális mint ma. 

Kétségkivül van egy csomo teljesen meglepö folyamat a genek molekuláris viselkedésében 
de ne feledjük *hogy ezek az utobbi években lettek felismerve. *

*Szerintem teljesen elhamarkodott* ezeknek a lyukaknak a tömitésére ujra egy Istent 
leráncigálni az égböl. Várd ki azt a pár évet, a canadahun még megfogja élni a joslatom.


----------



## Ernoe (2009 December 4)

> Én még csak vitának sem tekintem a beszélgetésünket, pusztán eszmecserének, amelyben egymás mellé tehetjük az érveinket, hogy melyikünk mi alapján hisz abban, amiben hisz.


*Kedves Jászladány*

En is igy állok hozzá, ezért most elöször elmegyek ebédelni, és bio-joghurtot választok deszertnek
hogy jollegyek polarizálval. 

Egyébbként köszi a mindanyiunk számára tanulságos magyarázatot.



> Ki tartja fenn a szervezetünkben ezt az állapotot?


Egy kérdés mielött az én versiomra kitérnék: 

*Hogyan merült fel benned*, hogy személyesnévmással "ki-vel" tegyed fel a kérdést?

Honnan veszed, hogy egy "személy", egy "tudatos akarat", egy "tett" van a dolog mögött? 
Nekem ilyen nem ugrik be.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 4)

Jaszladany írta:


> Ki tartja fenn a szervezetünkben ezt az állapotot? Ki tartja fenn minden egyes élőlény szervezetében


De ugye abban egyetértünk hogy már maga az élet egy olyan állapot ami "fenntartásra" szorul mert az élettelen világban elképzelhetetlen.
Más:
Balos aminosavak vissza állása... gondolom van egy olyan állapot az idő elteltével amikor beteljesedik a vissza állás, vagyis a fele-fele arány helyreáll.
Ez mennyi idő elteltével történik meg? Gondolom miután megtörtént ez a mérési módszer már nem megbízható.


----------



## pitti (2009 December 4)

Ernoe írta:


> *Kedves Pitti*
> 
> Az evolutio nem azért napjaink orjási témája mert a teremtésben hivök egy ujabb kereszteshadjáratra indultak
> és a felvilágosodás várai védelemre szorulnak hanem azért mert *a genkutatás, a biologia ujabb ismeretekkel,**
> ...


Koszonom Ernoe. Pontosan errol van szo! Ezek az ujabb ismeretek azok amik ma lehetetlenne teszik az evolucios elmeletet.kiss


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 4)

Aertől:
_"Gondolom miután megtörtént ez a mérési módszer már nem megbízható."_

Így van Aer, ha visszaállt a fele-fele arány ez a módszer már nem megbízható. Akkor már nem lehet órára pontosan megállapítani, mikor állt be a halál, (de ebben a témában nem vagyok spíler).

És igen, teljesen egyetértek veled, az élet egy olyan állapot, ami fenntartásra szorul, éppen ezt támasztja alá az aminosavak példája, amiről írtam.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 4)

Enroe-tól:
_"*Hogyan merült fel benned*, hogy személyesnévmással "ki-vel" tegyed fel a kérdést?
Honnan veszed, hogy egy "személy", egy "tudatos akarat", egy "tett" van a dolog mögött? 
Nekem ilyen nem ugrik be."

_Azért használtam ezt a személyes névmást, mert mint említettem: a tapasztalat, és a tudományos laboratóriumi kísérletek azt *igazolták*, hogy az aminosavak önmaguktól, véletlenszerűen nem rendeződnek úgy, hogy egy szerves anyag csak balos aminosavakból álljon. Nincs ami különválassza őket, mert nincs mi alapján, hisz csakis optikailag különböznek egymástól (Nagy pofon ez az élet véletlenszerű kialakulásának.)
Ezt egy intelligenciának kell szelektálni... Plusz: miután szelektálta őket, a csak balos keverékben külső beavatkozással, magas szintű ismerettel és technikával, folyamatosan fenn kell tartania ezt a homogén állapotot, mert amint kikapcsolja a szerkezetét, és otthagyja, az egész matéria visszaalakul fele-fele arányú cuccá.
Nyilván rengeteg kísérlettel próbálkoztak a vegyészek, hogy ez az állapot magától is fenn maradjon, de nem marad fenn. Ha pedig intelligenciára van szükség ahhoz, hogy fenntartsuk, akkor én úgy érzem, ennek az intelligenciának a birtokosát én joggal illetem "ki" névmással.
_
_Talán neked azért nem ez ugrik be, mert alapból kizáród a teremtő intelligencia létét. Szerintem aki ezt nem zárja ki élből, és nyitottan vizsgálja az érveket, annak beugrik ez a lehetőség.

Na majd folytatom, de közben én is ezerfelé futkosok.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 4)

Ezzel ebben a formában nem tudok egyet érteni hiszen minden reprodukció, minden szaporodás alkalmával ezek a folyamatok végbe mennek designer vagy külső intelligencia nélkül.
Ergo maga a test mint élőlény képes ezen folyamatot reprodukálni, minden öntudatot, minden intelligenciát nélkülözve.

A hogyan az már egy sokkalta érdekesebb kérdés.
Hiszen még a biológiai anyag sem képes összetartani magát "tulajdonosa" akarata ellenére.
Bár kicsit off, gondoljunk bele abba az egyszerű ténybe amit az orvos tudomány is kénytelen volt elismerni, miszerint a beteg ember életképességét nagyban befolyásolja élni akarása, pszichológiai állapota.

Minduntalan beleszaladunk abba a furcsa ténybe hogy ami nem akar eléggé élni az nem is fog, designer ide, designer oda, komplex szervezet ide, komplex szervezet oda.

Az emberi test nem egy gép ami óramű pontossággal ketyeg és csak arra megy amerre a programozása viszi. Mint minden biológiai életforma, a test képtelen a benne lakozó tudat nélkül vagy azzal ellentétesen cselekedni. Milyen érdekes nem?
Ha a tudat rossz akkor az szétroncsolja ezeket a csodálatosan pontos és kölcsönösen működő fogaskerekeket.

Az olyan dolgok mint a placebo effektus komoly pofont jelentenek minden olyan nézőpontnak vagy nézetnek amelyik a testet számokkal és egyenletekkel, kémiával és fizikával próbálja megközelíteni. Az aminosavak témában nem vagyok bennfentes, de az tény hogy ma a földön egyetlen egy élőlény sincs amelyik rászorulna erre a feltételezett designerre ha szaporodni kíván.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 December 4)

Jaszladany írta:


> Enroe-tól:
> _"*Hogyan merült fel benned*, hogy személyesnévmással "ki-vel" tegyed fel a kérdést?
> Honnan veszed, hogy egy "személy", egy "tudatos akarat", egy "tett" van a dolog mögött?
> Nekem ilyen nem ugrik be."
> ...



Kedves Jaszladany,

Betenned a linkeket a cikkekhez es a konyvhoz amibol idezel? Talan egyszerubb lenne a beszelgetes, ha egyszerre olvasna el akit erdekel, mint sok apro reszletekben. Altalaban nem hasznalunk egyes szam elso szemelyt amikor idezunk valahonnan.
Koszi.


----------



## pitti (2009 December 4)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Ezzel ebben a formában nem tudok egyet érteni hiszen minden reprodukció, minden szaporodás alkalmával ezek a folyamatok végbe mennek designer vagy külső intelligencia nélkül.
> Ergo maga a test mint élőlény képes ezen folyamatot reprodukálni, minden öntudatot, minden intelligenciát nélkülözve.
> 
> .


En ezt ugy latom, hogy a szaporodas nem mas mint az a bizonyos intelligencia altal megirt kod at copiazasa a kovetkezo generaciora.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 4)

pitti írta:


> En ezt ugy latom, hogy a szaporodas nem mas mint az a bizonyos intelligencia altal megirt kod at copiazasa a kovetkezo generaciora.


Igen, de a folyamat a teremtő nélkül megy végbe, nem?
Végeredményben önműködésről beszélünk, még akkor is ha "megírtak" bennünket.

Ez a tény pedig nem hanyagolható, hiszen pont ez miatt nem derül ki hogy van-e teremtő vagy nincs. A rendszer magára hagyva is működni látszik.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 4)

Gyöngyi54:
_"Kedves Jaszladany,
_ 
_Betenned a linkeket a cikkekhez es a konyvhoz amibol idezel? Talan egyszerubb lenne a beszelgetes, ha egyszerre olvasna el akit erdekel, mint sok apro reszletekben. Altalaban nem hasznalunk egyes szam elso szemelyt amikor idezunk valahonnan.
Koszi"

_Kedves Gyöngyi, amelyik bejegyzésemhez ezt az üzenetet írtad, azt speciel nem idéztem, saját megfogalmazás. Ahol idézek, azt is jobbára saját megfogalmazásomba szőttem bele, de a pontosabb szóhasználat érdekében felhasználom a szakszövegeket.
Bár ezekről a tudományos tényekről ismereteim vannak, a szabatosabb és pontosabb megfogalmazás érdekében, ha lehet, szívesebben idézem a szakszövegeket. De minek linkeljek ide egy egész könyvet, mikor csak egyes kérdésekre akarok válaszolni? 
Dr. Werner Gitt, Josh McDowell és Don Stewart könyveit nem tudom belinkelni, mert nekem csak nyomtatott változatban vannak meg, de ami a netről van, idelinkelhetem neked. A tapasztalatom azonban az, hogy linket kevésbé olvas az ember, pláne nem több oldalas tanulmányt, hogy valamely kérdésére választ kapjon. 
A fenti viszont nem idézet. Néhány éve részt vettem Jim McKay ausztrál geológus professzor előadásain az Eltén, a szóban forgó információt ott hallottam először. Azóta más forrásokban is rábukkantam, de ebben a bejegyzésben úgy írtam le ezt a tudományos tényt, ahogy a professzortól emlékeztem rá. Tehát jogos az egyes szám első személy.
Prof. MacKay-ről egyébként sok helyen találni infót a neten, sőt a Youtube-on is fenn van, ha tudtok angolul.


----------



## pitti (2009 December 4)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Igen, de a folyamat a teremtő nélkül megy végbe, nem?
> Végeredményben önműködésről beszélünk, még akkor is ha "megírtak" bennünket.
> 
> Ez a tény pedig nem hanyagolható, hiszen pont ez miatt nem derül ki hogy van-e teremtő vagy nincs. A rendszer magára hagyva is működni látszik.


Persze ebben igazad van hogy onmukodo. Ha utanna gondolok a Bill Gates sem all ott minden Windows rendszer copizasakor, hanem onmukodore irta meg.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 4)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Igen, de a folyamat a teremtő nélkül megy végbe, nem?
> Végeredményben önműködésről beszélünk, még akkor is ha "megírtak" bennünket.
> 
> Ez a tény pedig nem hanyagolható, hiszen pont ez miatt nem derül ki hogy van-e teremtő vagy nincs. A rendszer magára hagyva is működni látszik.



Én ezt pontosan ugyanúgy látom, mint Pitti. Minden kódolva van a génekben, és minden élőlény annak alapján reprodukálja magát.

Elvileg igazad van Aer, ha egyszer megírtak egy programot, a rendszer önműködően is "lefuttathatná" azt, tehát "magára hagyva" is működhetne, mint pl. a mosógép (persze ez rossz példa, a mosógép nem reprodukálja magát, de lefuttatja magától a belőtt programot.)

Madách is így gondolta: 
"Be van fejezve a nagy mű, igen. 
A gép forog, az alkotó pihen." (az irodalom kedvéért)
Ám ahogy az aminosavak példája is mutatja, a jelek arra utalnak, hogy az alkotó nem csak létrehozta és beindította ezt rendszert, de fenn is tartja, tehát nem hagyta magára.

De szuverén jogod, hogy Madách-csal érts egyet.

Viszont a mosógép programját is betáplálta valaki a gépbe. Nem mondhatjuk, hogy: lám, működik magától is a mosógép, mi a bizonyíték arra, hogy valaki is beprogramozta?
Hát épp az a bizonyíték, hogy működik, nem?


----------



## pitti (2009 December 4)

Jaszladany írta:


> Ám ahogy az aminosavak példája is mutatja, a jelek arra utalnak, hogy az alkotó nem csak létrehozta és beindította ezt rendszert, de fenn is tartja, tehát nem hagyta magára.


Es akkor itt most az Aere megkerdezheti, hogy milyen modon tartja fenn az alkoto a rendszert (ez lenne az en kerdesem is).
Erre a valszom az lenne, hogy ez a lelek feladata de akkor a metafizikai topikban kellene folytatnunk arrol nem is beszelve, hogy kihivnank magunk ellen az Ernoe osszes haragjat...8)


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 4)

Jó, nem kell elmagyaráznotok hogy ettől még lehet teremtő mert tudom hogy lehet, én csak azt próbálom mondani hogy az önműködés ténye miatt szabadon mondhatom akár azt is hogy nincs, hiszen a rendszer nem szorul a teremtő folyamatos pátyolgatására hanem önállóan működik.

Pont ezért kétlem hogy az aminosavaknál tetten lehetne érni a különbséget az evolúció elmélet és a creation között.

Akárhogy nézzük, minduntalan a legelső élőlényhez csapódunk vissza és a legelső creátorhoz. Pont ezért nem tudom elfogadni pittinek azt az érvelését hogy a kérdés szempontjából semmit nem számít a creátor avagy az első creátor kiléte, hiszen csak és kizárólag az számít.

Ha minket egy intelligens életforma teremtett akkor az evolúció elmélet csak átlép őrá, hogy: vajon őt is teremtették vagy magától jött létre? Ha teremtették akkor az ő teremtőjét vajon teremtették vagy magától jött létre, és ez megy addig amíg el nem érünk a leges legelső élőlényhez vagy teremtőhöz akinél aztán végre valahára tényleg feltehetjük a kérdést hogy mi az élet bölcsője, ő hogyan lett?


----------



## Seth2 (2009 December 4)

pitti írta:


> Es akkor itt most az Aere megkerdezheti, hogy milyen modon tartja fenn az alkoto a rendszert (ez lenne az en kerdesem is).
> Erre a valszom az lenne, hogy ez a lelek feladata de akkor a metafizikai topikban kellene folytatnunk arrol nem is beszelve, hogy kihivnank magunk ellen az Ernoe osszes haragjat...8)



Pedig már kezdtem örülni, hogy ebbe az irányba alakul a beszélgetés.


----------



## Seth2 (2009 December 4)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Ha minket egy intelligens életforma teremtett akkor az evolúció elmélet csak átlép őrá, hogy: vajon őt is teremtették vagy magától jött létre? Ha teremtették akkor az ő teremtőjét vajon teremtették vagy magától jött létre, és ez megy addig amíg el nem érünk a leges legelső élőlényhez vagy teremtőhöz akinél aztán végre valahára tényleg feltehetjük a kérdést hogy mi az élet bölcsője, ő hogyan lett?



Tudnotok kell, hogy két teremtésről van szó. Nem mindegy melyikről beszél az ember.
Az egyik a mentális entitás, maga a tudat. A másik a fizikai test.
Jeles írónk Nemere István a másodikat feszegette kedvenc kezdő olvasmányomban : A rejtélyes elődök-ben.


----------



## pitti (2009 December 4)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Ha minket egy intelligens életforma teremtett akkor az evolúció elmélet csak átlép őrá, hogy: vajon őt is teremtették vagy magától jött létre? Ha teremtették akkor az ő teremtőjét vajon teremtették vagy magától jött létre, és ez megy addig amíg el nem érünk a leges legelső élőlényhez vagy teremtőhöz akinél aztán végre valahára tényleg feltehetjük a kérdést hogy mi az élet bölcsője, ő hogyan lett?


En artatlan vagyok ebben, sot van alibim is.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 4)

pitti írta:


> Es akkor itt most az Aere megkerdezheti, hogy milyen modon tartja fenn az alkoto a rendszert (ez lenne az en kerdesem is).
> Erre a valszom az lenne, hogy ez a lelek feladata de akkor a metafizikai topikban kellene folytatnunk arrol nem is beszelve, hogy kihivnank magunk ellen az Ernoe osszes haragjat...8)



Csatlakozom a kérdésetekhez. Én is kíváncsi lennék rá, hogyan tartja fenn.
Egy választ ugyan találtam: "Hatalma szavával..."

De ezzel már valóban átkerülünk a metafizika vagy a teológia területére.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 4)

Aerensiniac;
_"Jó, nem kell elmagyaráznotok hogy ettől még lehet teremtő mert tudom hogy lehet, én csak azt próbálom mondani hogy az önműködés ténye miatt szabadon mondhatom akár azt is hogy nincs, hiszen a rendszer nem szorul a teremtő folyamatos pátyolgatására hanem önállóan működik."
_ 
Rendben, de ha nincs teremtő, mi indította el az egész rendszert? És főleg: mi hozta létre egyáltalán? Honnan az információ, ami alapján működik? Ez a kérdés újra és újra itt dörömböl:
Ha nincs intelligens teremtő, honnan ez a mérhetetlen információmennyiség? Méghozzá zseniális módon, molekulában tárolva?

Az ember számára pl. kb. 50 000 különböző protein kémiai szerkezetét és előállítási eljárását kell kódolni. Sok más adat mellett ez csak töredéke a DNS molekulában tárolt információnak. A DNS molekulában találjuk a létező legnagyobb információsűrűséget. Olyan tárolási eljárás ez, amely elmegy a fizikai lehetőségek határáig, vagyis a molekulákig. Senki sem képes rá, hogy ezt a molekuláris tárolási technikát utánozza.
Ha összehasonlítjuk a számítástechnikában használt információtárolást a teremtésben realizálttal, alapvető különbséget vehetünk észre. A DNS molekulában térbeli (három dimenziós) technikával van dolgunk, míg az összes műszaki megoldás kétdimenziós (síkbeli). A chipeken végrehajtott miniatűrizálásnak korlátai vannak, míg Teremtő a lehető legkisebb egységet alkalmazza: a molekulát!

Gyöngyinek: Forrás: Dr. Werner Gitt: Logosz vagy káosz,
szabadon idézve, és a számokkal való szemléltetéseket kihagytam, pedig döbbenetesek.


----------



## Ernoe (2009 December 4)

> Koszonom Ernoe. Pontosan errol van szo! Ezek az ujabb ismeretek azok amik ma lehetetlenne teszik az evolucios elmeletet


*Kedves Pitti*

Legyél egy picit türelmes, az evolutioselmélet hézagmentes rekonstruálása a hiányzo fosziliák, 
a Föld 3,8 milliárd evvel ezelötti geokémiai állapotának preciz ismeretene nélkül nem megy ez 
egyik naprol a másikra. De amiota nem köti a kezünket a tüzzel vassal ránkkényszeritett vallásosság
azota nagyon sokat megtudtunk az élet eredetéröl. Es ez több mint ami a bibliában áll. Ne fékezz!

A legjobb lenne ha visszajönnél europába mert amerika nagyon rosz hatással van rád.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 4)

Az előbb sikerült beidéznem, aztán meg nem. Hiába, selejtes mellékterméke vagyok én az evolúciónak, ha még ebben is antitalentumnak bizonyulok.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 4)

Jaszladany írta:


> Csatlakozom a kérdésetekhez. Én is kíváncsi lennék rá, hogyan tartja fenn.
> Egy választ ugyan találtam: "Hatalma szavával..."
> De ezzel már valóban átkerülünk a metafizika vagy a teológia területére.


Vagy éppen a quantum fizikáéra.
Tény hogy a tudat, avagy az akarat egy nagyon érdekes dolog ami furcsa és meglepő dolgokra kényszeríti az amúgy fizikai törvényszerűségek mentén működő élettelen, de még az élő világot is.

Bedobok akkor én egy elméletet.
Legyen ez az energia mondjuk a "jó", egy pozitív, teremtő energia.
Ha mentálisan avagy pszichológiailag nézzük élhetünk akár a "remény" szóval is, de végeredményben ugyan oda jutunk. Az ember képtelen reménytelenségben létezni ami ugye ennek az energiának a hiánya.

Más szemszögből: Az élőlények ön-ön maguknak állítják elő a működésükhöz szükséges energiát, mind testileg, mind pedig lelkileg. A "jó" fogalma egy olyan rendszert jelöl amely több energiát termel mint amennyit felhasznál, vagyis 100% felett termel.
A jó cselekedetek, a jóság is ebben nyilvánulnak meg.
Egy önzetlen, őszinte mosoly, egy ölelés, segítség nyújtás... csupa olyan dolog amely ad és nem vesz. Ezzel ellentétben a negatív rendszerek olyan rendszert képviselnek amelyek elnyelnek, melyek rászorulnak arra hogy másoktól vonjanak el energiát, lévén képtelenek ön-ön magukat egyedül fenntartani.

Ha ezt beforgatjuk az életképesség nyelvére akkor a "jó" kategóriába eső rendszereket nem zavarja ha magukra hagyják őket, a "rossz" kategóriába esőket viszont igen, lévén ilyen helyzetben kényszerű változáson esnek át.
Vagy megtanulják fenntartani magukat, vagy összeomlanak és bele pusztulnak.

Persze ennek nem sok köze van a teremtéshez, de ha valaki kicsit is empatikus természetű akkor érti mire gondolok. Az ember két síkon létezik. Testben és lélekben.
Ez az a tény amellyel az orvostudománynak sokáig komoly problémája volt. Hogy a tudat, a lelki állapot nagyon komolyan képes kihatni a testre, és épp így a test betegsége is megállásra kényszeríti a tudatot, arra hogy nézzen körbe mert elszaladt vele a ló és ezzel a teste már képtelen lépést tartani.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 4)

Jaszladany írta:


> Rendben, de ha nincs teremtő, mi indította el az egész rendszert? És főleg: mi hozta létre egyáltalán? Honnan az információ, ami alapján működik? Ez a kérdés újra és újra itt dörömböl:
> Ha nincs intelligens teremtő, honnan ez a mérhetetlen információmennyiség? Méghozzá zseniális módon, molekulában tárolva?


Csak ismételni tudom magam.
A rendszer sematika mentén ez egyáltalán nem lehetetlen.
Még a lökött professzorunk murphy is megmondta hogy minden komplex rendszer egyszerűbb rendszerekből fejlődött ki. Az a komplex rendszer amelynek létrejöttét nem előzte meg egyszerű rendszer csak az esetek nagyon kis százalékában működik és akkor is döbbenetesen rossz hatásfokkal.

Persze elfogadom hogy ha rossz hatásfokú rendszerek tömkelegét engedik szabadon a bolygón, hála a természetes szelekciónak azok előbb vagy utóbb alkalmazkodnak a bolygó adottságaihoz. Ugyanakkor ez viszont már az evolúció elméletét támasztaná alá.

Ténynek veszem hogy a bolygót benépesítő élőlények igenis képesek az alkalmazkodásra. Ez az élet egyik alapfeltétele. Ha képtelenek lennének rá, akkor az első globális méretű változás kiirtana mindent a bolygón az A betűtől egészen Z-ig bezárólag.
Lévén állítólag az élet megélt már pár globális katasztrófát ezen a bolygón úgy hiszem ennek a lehetőségét kizárhatjuk.
Ergo ha elfogadjuk az alkalmazkodás tényét akkor azt is kénytelenek vagyunk elfogadni hogy a DNS bizony folyamatosan változik. Minden egyes generáció alkalmával elenyésző azonban kimutatható százalékú módosulás történik.

Márpedig ha elfogadjuk hogy a DNS folyamatosan változik, nem nehéz kitalálni hogy mi történik idővel. Mi is "Változunk"


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 4)

Ernoe kedves, még tartozom neked néhány válasszal:

_"Az elemiiskolás kémiaismeretekböl is kitünik, hogy *az atomok molekulák nem billiardgolyokés kockák* amik "szanaszét hevernek" hanem meghatározott elhelyezkedéseket elönybe részesitenek. 
Maga ez leredukálja a "lehetséges" esetek számát enorm."

_Az igaz, hogy csak egy kód létezik. Minden élőlény azonos kód szerint funkciónál. Csupán egy kód létezik, függetlenül attól, hogy baktériumsejtről, körtefáról, halról, lóról, vagy emberről van szó. Minden sejtben ugyanaz a bonyolult gépezet tevékenykedik, hogy a DNS-ben kódolt utasításokat a különböző anyagok készítésére lefordítsa. Bámulatos, hogy csak egy kódhozzárendelés létezik.* 
Csakhogy ez semmiképpen sem az az egyetlen lehetséges genetikai kód. *Sok más éppen ilyen jó kód azonos célhoz vezetne.
Ha a 20 aminosavat a 64 triplettel teljesen szabadon kombinálnánk, legalább <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8"><meta name="ProgId" content="Word.Document"><meta name="Generator" content="Microsoft Word 9"><meta name="Originator" content="Microsoft Word 9"><link rel="File-List" href="file:///C:/DOCUME%7E1/Szilvi/LOCALS%7E1/Temp/msoclip1/01/clip_filelist.xml"><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:HyphenationZone>21</w:HyphenationZone> <woNotOptimizeForBrowser/> </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><style> <!-- /* Style Definitions */ p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal {mso-style-parent:""; margin:0cm; margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:12.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";} @page Section1 {size:612.0pt 792.0pt; margin:70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt; mso-header-margin:35.4pt; mso-footer-margin:35.4pt; mso-paper-source:0;} div.Section1 {page:Section1;} --> </style><meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8"><meta name="ProgId" content="Word.Document"><meta name="Generator" content="Microsoft Word 9"><meta name="Originator" content="Microsoft Word 9"><link rel="File-List" href="file:///C:/DOCUME%7E1/Szilvi/LOCALS%7E1/Temp/msoclip1/01/clip_filelist.xml"><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:HyphenationZone>21</w:HyphenationZone> <woNotOptimizeForBrowser/> </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><style> <!-- /* Style Definitions */ p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal {mso-style-parent:""; margin:0cm; margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:12.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";} @page Section1 {size:612.0pt 792.0pt; margin:70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt; mso-header-margin:35.4pt; mso-footer-margin:35.4pt; mso-paper-source:0;} div.Section1 {page:Section1;} --> </style>[FONT=&quot]10<sup>36 </sup>számú különböző kód volna lehetséges. Hogyan van az, hogy ebből a csillagászati magas számból csak egyetlenegy, méghozzá a legoptimálisabb valósult meg? Ha ez a véletlen műve volt, miért nincs sok rendszer különféle kóddal?
[/FONT]


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 4)

Aer:
_"Márpedig ha elfogadjuk hogy a DNS folyamatosan változik, nem nehéz kitalálni hogy mi történik idővel. Mi is "Változunk" _

Ha elfogadjuk...
Most már úgy látom, körbe-körbe forgunk.
Már leírtam: minden eddigi megfigyelésünk és a genetika azt bizonyítja, hogy nincs információ bővülés a genetikai állományon belül, mivel információ nem keletkezik magától. Amíg nem tartalmazza a gyík génje azt a kódot, hogy tolla nőjön, nem fog tolla nőni, akárhogy szeretne repülni, alkalmazkodni, vagy mutálódni.
Mondjam el újra: információ nem keletkezik semmiből, nem keletkezik sem mutáció, sem alkalmazkodás útján. A mutáció legfeljebb információvesztés eredményezhet, semmiképpen sem hoz be új információt.


----------



## redlion (2009 December 4)

Ernoe írta:


> En rengeteg példát tudok neked felhozni ahol a teremtmények valahogy félresikerültek.
> Gondoljunk csak ar albatroszra aki ugyan gyönyörüen tud repülni de fel és leszállásnál néha a lábát is eltöri.
> 
> Ezt biztos nem a mi mulattatásunkra teremtette igy az intelligens tervezö.
> ...


 




Komolyan Ernoe, nem gondoltam hogy igy megtudsz nevettetni.
De... miért gondolog hogy tökéletesre vagyunk "tervezve"?
Az intelligent designer tökéletes világa egy badarság, a tökéletes nincs mozgásban, nem dinamikus, nem változik, nem él, ergó a világ az egyensúlyra törekszik.
A fizika egyik legalapvetőbb törvénye, ami szerint minden elem egyensúlyi állapotban érzi jól magát, akkor a legideálisabbak a tulajdonságai. Mi több, amennyiben ez az egyensúly felborul, energiabefektetéssel törekszik arra, hogy ezt az egyensúlyt visszaállítsa. 

Ernoe a te imádott evoluciódban sokkal több lyuk létezik...talán mert nincs is ott semmi? 



Eredendöen hibás.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 4)

Jaszladany írta:


> Ha a 20 aminosavat a 64 triplettel teljesen szabadon kombinálnánk, legalább <link rel="File-List" href="file:///C:/DOCUME%7E1/Szilvi/LOCALS%7E1/Temp/msoclip1/01/clip_filelist.xml"><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:HyphenationZone>21</w:HyphenationZone> <woNotOptimizeForBrowser/> </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><style> <!-- /* Style Definitions */ p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal {mso-style-parent:""; margin:0cm; margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:12.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";} @page Section1 {size:612.0pt 792.0pt; margin:70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt; mso-header-margin:35.4pt; mso-footer-margin:35.4pt; mso-paper-source:0;} div.Section1 {page:Section1;} --> </style><link rel="File-List" href="file:///C:/DOCUME%7E1/Szilvi/LOCALS%7E1/Temp/msoclip1/01/clip_filelist.xml"><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:HyphenationZone>21</w:HyphenationZone> <woNotOptimizeForBrowser/> </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><style> <!-- /* Style Definitions */ p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal {mso-style-parent:""; margin:0cm; margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:12.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";} @page Section1 {size:612.0pt 792.0pt; margin:70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt; mso-header-margin:35.4pt; mso-footer-margin:35.4pt; mso-paper-source:0;} div.Section1 {page:Section1;} --> </style>[FONT=&quot]10<sup>36 </sup>számú különböző kód volna lehetséges. Hogyan van az, hogy ebből a csillagászati magas számból csak egyetlenegy, méghozzá a legoptimálisabb valósult meg? Ha ez a véletlen műve volt, miért nincs sok rendszer különféle kóddal?[/FONT]


Erre azt hiszem az én hozzászólásomban megtalálod a választ.
Ez természetes szelekció. Csak a legdinamikusabban alkalmazkodó DNS láncok öröklődnek tovább a következő generációba.

Ez az élőlények alkalmazkodásának alapja. Ez a DNS lánc "optimalizálásának" folyamata.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 4)

redlion írta:


> Komolyan Ernoe, nem gondoltam hogy igy megtudsz nevettetni.
> De... miért gondolog hogy tökéletesre vagyunk "tervezve"?
> Az intelligent designer tökéletes világa egy badarság, a tökéletes nincs mozgásban, nem dinamikus, nem változik, nem él, ergó a világ az egyensúlyra törekszik.
> A fizika egyik legalapvetőbb törvénye, ami szerint minden elem egyensúlyi állapotban érzi jól magát, akkor a legideálisabbak a tulajdonságai. Mi több, amennyiben ez az egyensúly felborul, energiabefektetéssel törekszik arra, hogy ezt az egyensúlyt visszaállítsa.



Igen, ez a szép megfogalmazása a dolgoknak. A tökéletesség az az egyensúly.
Nem akkor beszélünk tökélyről amikor valami annyira ellenálló, erős és öntörvényű hogy bármikor felrúghatja az egyensúlyt, a szabályokat, a fél univerzumot, és még a halálra is csípőből tesz, hanem akkor amikor felismerjük hogy a világunkban pusztítás és teremtés harmóniában van egymás mellett. Két dolog ami egymás ellentéte és folyamatosan egymásnak feszül, képes megmaradni egy rendszeren belül anélkül hogy egymást kiegyenlítve semmivé roppanna össze.

Igaz hogy mi a kis élőlények olyanok vagyunk e két fogalom között mint a fogaskerekek közé szorult porszemek, amik mindent eltudnak képzelni csak azt nem hogy ez a szenvedéssel teli létezés a tökéletesség, de ha teszünk egy lépést kifelé és a teljes képet nézzük, akkor egy csodálatos dologra kapunk rálátást.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 4)

Aer:
_"Még a lökött professzorunk murphy is megmondta hogy minden komplex rendszer egyszerűbb rendszerekből fejlődött ki."_

Hogy lökött volt, az hagyján, de nem hallott a termodinamika második törvényéről sem. Erről is írtam már. Ennek alapján nem az egyszerű rendszer halad a komplex felé, hanem a komplex az egyszerű felé, ugyanis szép lassan minden anyagi rendszer leépül, elöregszik, leáll, tönkremegy, elemeire bomlik stb. Ez fizikai törvény, de magad is láthatod, ha körülnézel.
Ha kinn hagysz a szabadban egy autót, az nem fényesedik ki, nem újul meg, nem dukkózódik újra, hanem szépen berozsdásodik, elkorrodál, szétesik, elemeire hull, és a komplex autódból egy használhatatlan, egyszerű roncshalom marad.
Ha akarod, ragaszkodj az ellenkezőjéhez, de az én 20 éves Ladám ezt csinálja  Pedig úgy szeretném, hogy Murphy-nek legyen igaza, és néhány hónap múlva egy új Lada álljon a házam előtt!


----------



## redlion (2009 December 4)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Igen, ez a szép megfogalmazása a dolgoknak. A tökéletesség az az egyensúly.
> ...
> Igaz hogy mi a kis élőlények olyanok vagyunk e két fogalom között mint a fogaskerekek közé szorult porszemek, amik mindent eltudnak képzelni csak azt nem hogy ez a szenvedéssel teli létezés a tökéletesség, de ha teszünk egy lépést kifelé és a teljes képet nézzük, akkor egy csodálatos dologra kapunk rálátást.


Az a furcsa hogy én ezt már mintha irtam volna valahol, és azt biztosan tudom, hogy ott sem jutottunk semmiféle konszenzusra.



No ilyenkor érzem hogy morzsolódok mint egy búzaszem két malomkö között, azért is nem irogatok én már be, csak olvasgatlak titeket.. és látom hogy egy jottányit sem haladunk elöre.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 4)

Jaszladany írta:


> Már leírtam: minden eddigi megfigyelésünk és a genetika azt bizonyítja, hogy nincs információ bővülés a genetikai állományon belül, mivel információ nem keletkezik magától. Amíg nem tartalmazza a gyík génje azt a kódot, hogy tolla nőjön, nem fog tolla nőni, akárhogy szeretne repülni, alkalmazkodni, vagy mutálódni.
> Mondjam el újra: információ nem keletkezik semmiből, nem keletkezik sem mutáció, sem alkalmazkodás útján. A mutáció legfeljebb információvesztés eredményezhet, semmiképpen sem hoz be új információt.


Na-na, menjünk csak lépésről lépésre, jó?
Elfogadod annak a tényét hogy a természetes szelekció, miszerint csak a legerősebb és a legéletképesebb párosodhat létezik?
Szerintem ebben nincs kivetnivaló, mert egyetlen állat sem fogja feladni a párosodás lehetőségét szívjóságból, és vérre menő csatát fog vívni annak jogáért.

Na most akkor ezzel együtt következik az is hogy csak a legéletképesebb információk öröklődnek, nem?

Ezen a ponton pedig hiába mondja azt bárki hogy a tudománynak röpke 100 vagy 200 év alatt nem sikerült megfigyelnie ahogy egy fajból hirtelen másik faj lesz, a puszta ténye a DNS ilyen módú változásának azt jelenti hogy a folyamat lehetséges és valós dolog.

Éltél a muslincás példával. Na most szerintem tök mindegy hány millió éven át pároztatod a muslincákat egymással ha nincsenek rákényszerítve a változásra.
Még a barom állat-kísérlet mániás tudós társulatoknak is a legidiótább rétege kell ahhoz hogy olyan elmélettel álljanak elő miszerint ha elég sokat pároztatják a muslincákat akkor egyszer csak denevér lesz belőlük.

Kérdem én, miért menne végbe egy ilyen változás külső kényszerítő erő nélkül?
Semmilyen élőlény nincs ezen a földön amelyik feladná a létbiztonságát. Ki volt az az igen intellektuális aki úgy gondolta hogy majd pont ennek az eszenciája, a DNS fog elkezdeni véletlenszerűen tovább fejlődni?

Vannak olyan kísérletek amelyeknek az egyetlen végeredménye az hogy a kíséretet végző személyek hülyék. A muslincázás jó példa erre.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 4)

Ernoe:
_"Gondoljunk csak ar albatroszra aki ugyan gyönyörüen tud repülni de fel és leszállásnál néha a lábát is eltöri._"

Az albatroszok életük 92%-át a tengeren töltik, és háromujjú úszóhártyás lábukkal a vízre szállnak le. Nem tudom, valóban eltörik-e a lábukat a szárazföldre landolásnál, erről még nem hallottam, de igen ritkán landolhatnak a szárazon.
Viszont lássunk néhány tényt arról, milyen "tökéletlen" teremtmények.

A költöző madarak, különféle "repülési technikákat" alkalmazva a legminimálisabbra csökkentik az általuk felhasznált energiát. Az egyik ilyen repülési technika az albatrosz esetén figyelhető meg. Szárnyuk fesztávolsága eléri a 3,5 métert. Az albatroszok legjellegzetesebb tulajdonsága repülési stílusuk: szárnycsapás nélkül órákig képesek szállni. Feszesen kitárják szárnyaikat és a szél felhasználásával lebegnek a levegőben.
Nem kis erőkifejés szükségeltetik ahhoz, hogy egy madár 3 és fél méteres szárnyait feszesen tudja tartani. Az albatroszok azonban órákig képesek ebben a pozícióban maradni. Ez annak köszönhető, hogy jellegzetes anatómiai felépítéssel születtek. Repülés közben az albatrosz szárnya egyfajta akadály alá kerül. Emiatt egyáltalán nem tud izomerőt kifejteni. A szárnyakat csak az izomrétegek tartják meg, ami repülés közben nagy könnyebbséget jelent. Így a repülés közben a felhasznált energia is csökken. Az albatrosz ugyanis nem pazarol energiát, hiszen nem verdes és nem fejt ki erőt ahhoz, hogy szárnyait kiterjesztve tartsa. A szél hasznosítása órákon át, korlátlan energiaforrást jelent a számára. Például egy 10 kilós albatrosz napi 1000 km megtétele után is csak 1%-ot veszít testsúlyából. Ez nagyon kevés. Az emberek, az albatrosz kecses repülési technikáját utánozták, amikor elkészítették a vitorlázó repülőgépeket.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 4)

Aer:
_"Na most akkor ezzel együtt következik az is hogy csak a legéletképesebb információk öröklődnek, nem?"_

Nem, kedves Aer, nem csak azok. Minden információ átöröklődik. 
Hacsak nem sérül a gén, de ez esetben többnyire életképtelen, vagy gyenge egyed jön létre, és nem életrevalóbb, amire utalni próbálsz. Gondolj csak a down szindrómára és hasonló difikre, amiket génhiba okoz.

Hogyne, van természetes szelekció *egy fajon belül!*
Akárhány évmillióig szelektálod őket, amíg nem írsz be új kódot a génállományukba, nem fognak eltérni előző fajtársaiktól, pláne nem lesz új faj belőlük, hányszor mondjam!


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 4)

Jaszladany írta:


> Aer:
> _"Még a lökött professzorunk murphy is megmondta hogy minden komplex rendszer egyszerűbb rendszerekből fejlődött ki."_
> 
> Hogy lökött volt, az hagyján, de nem hallott a termodinamika második törvényéről sem. Erről is írtam már. Ennek alapján nem az egyszerű rendszer halad a komplex felé, hanem a komplex az egyszerű felé, ugyanis szép lassan minden anyagi rendszer leépül, elöregszik, leáll, tönkremegy, elemeire bomlik stb. Ez fizikai törvény, de magad is láthatod, ha körülnézel.
> ...


Individuális szinten igaz a termodinamika második törvénye, azonban mi itt rendszerekről beszélünk, mi több ön-fenntartó folyamatokról amelyek folyamatosan megújulnak és változnak.

A termodinamikának ezen törvénye nem alkalmazható egy fajra, hiszen amíg van születés, addig a faj nem amortizálódik le. Ha ez nem így lenne akkor már réges régen kipusztultunk volna.

Épp ezt fejtegettem eredetileg a topic elején. Az evolúció (már ha ugye elismerjük) az egy progresszív dolog. A faj mind több és több szituációhoz alkalmazkodik az életben maradáshoz, mire a ragadozók mind újabb és újabb módokat dolgoznak ki azok megkerülésére. Ezáltal kölcsönösen fejlesztik egymást.
Azonban a fejlődés egy idő után elér egy kaotikus szintet ahol a rendszeren belül megjelenik az önellentmondás.

Mondok erre a rendszertani elméletre egy jó magyar példát: A BKV.
A BKV szó szerint kénytelen volt megszüntetni komplett autóbusz vonalakat és járatokat azért hogy az igazgatók fizetését fedezni tudja amelyek ugye azért kapják a bérüket hogy a vonalakat bővítsék, a szolgáltatást kiterjesszék és minél profitábilisabbá tegyék.
Totális önellentmondás, pedig alapjában véve nincs hiba a képletben.

A rendszer elkezdi önmagát felemészteni azért hogy életben maradhasson. Szétszakadozik, összeomlik és ismét egy kisebb, egyszerű rendszerként kezd el működni aminek a hatásfoka megfelelő. (ellenkező esetben elpusztul)


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 5)

Jaszladany írta:


> Nem, kedves Aer, nem csak azok. Minden információ átöröklődik.
> Hacsak nem sérül a gén, de ez esetben többnyire életképtelen, vagy gyenge egyed jön létre, és nem életrevalóbb, amire utalni próbálsz. Gondolj csak a down szindrómára és hasonló difikre, amiket génhiba okoz.


Ezzel visszatérünk a természetes szelekcióhoz miszerint életképtelen állatok nem párosodhatnak. Ha egy DNS olyan zsákutcába torkollik mint a Downs szindróma akkor az zsákutca is marad és ez az ág elhal.



Jaszladany írta:


> Hogyne, van természetes szelekció *egy fajon belül!*
> Akárhány évmillióig szelektálod őket, amíg nem írsz be új kódot a génállományukba, nem fognak eltérni előző fajtársaiktól, pláne nem lesz új faj belőlük, hányszor mondjam!


Na most ezen a ponton több fatális tévedés áll fent.
Egyrészt te alábecsülöd az élőlények élni akarását. Ha nem túl drasztikus a változás bármely élőlény átvészeli azt pusztán élni akarással, és a testük kénytelen kellet alkalmazkodni fog az új szituációhoz. Ez hosszú távon maga után vonja a dns változását is.

Ez pedig a második probléma. Ha egy faj alkalmazkodik akkor a gén állománya is változni fog, ezzel egyidejűleg pedig a kinézete, szerkezete is változhat.

Úgy látszik nem értetted meg a muslincás példámat.
Egy faj ami nincs kitéve olyan hatásoknak amik rákényszerítik az alkalmazkodásra, a változásra, soha a büdös életben nem is fog változni.
Amikor pedig kijelented hogy ebben az epochban nem sikerült megfigyelni olyan dolgot hogy egy fajból más faj lett volna, nem veszed figyelembe hogy semmi nem is késztette őket erre.

Mondok neked valamit. Most a föld egy újabb globális katasztrófa előtt áll. Egyesek globális felmelegedésről beszélnek, mások egy új jégkorszakról, de akárhogy is nézed most változás következik.
Na és itt jön a poén.
Már most megfigyelnek olyan apróságokat mint hogy a túlzott meleg hatására a hím oroszlánok kopaszodnak és a sörényük nem fejlődik ki rendesen.

Parancsolj. Most teljesül a kényszeredett változás kritériuma.
Az állatok és növények kénytelenek lesznek alkalmazkodni ha életben akarnak maradni, és most elő lehet venni a noteszt meg a jegyzettömböt, mert a dolog nem fog kopasz oroszlánoknál megállni.
Ha megfigyeléseket akarsz arról hogyan megy végbe egy faj szintű átalakulás akkor remek korba születtél. Ha valamikor hát most tényleg lehetőséged nyílik arra hogy tanulmányozd mennyire életképes és hajlékony a földi élet.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 5)

Aer:
_"Éltél a muslincás példával. Na most szerintem tök mindegy hány millió éven át pároztatod a muslincákat egymással ha nincsenek rákényszerítve a változásra."

_Nyugodt lehetsz, azok az idióta tudósok, akik azért gyötörték ezzel szegény muslicákat, hogy az evolúciót bizonyítsák, biztos hogy rákényszerítették csóró legyecskéket a változásra.
Visszatérve az előzőre az információval kapcsolatban van egy olyan gyanúm, hogy nem ugyanazt értjük információ alatt.Mielőtt elbeszélnénk egymás mellett: Ha információ alatt azt érted, hogy az a hím oroszlán szaporodik tovább, amelyiknek dúsabb a sörénye, akkor igazad van. Az fog, mert a gyér sörényű oroszlán nyaka sérülékenyebb, így alulmarad a bunyóban.Tehát frankó dús sörényű oroszlánokat lehet látni a Serengetiben.De ha azt érted információ alatt, hogy a sörényes hímoroszlán hőgutát kap az afrikai melegben, ezért napernyőt kezd növeszteni a koponyájából a feje fölé, majd ezt örökíti tovább, akkor nem tudok egyetérteni veled, mivel a fejből kinövő napernyő információját nem tartalmazza az oroszlán génállománya, és amíg bele nem írja valaki, soha nem fogja azt sem kinöveszteni, sem örökíteni.

Tisztában vagyok vele, hogy lökött példa, de szemléltetésnek talán jó.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 5)

Aer:
_"A termodinamikának ezen törvénye nem alkalmazható egy fajra, hiszen amíg van születés, addig a faj nem amortizálódik le. Ha ez nem így lenne akkor már réges régen kipusztultunk volna."_

Igazad van, nem is fajra alkalmazzák, én sem arra értettem, hanem az élő szervezet létrejöttére, amint már írtam. Tehát erre:
Az evolúció elmélete azt állítja, hogy a rendezetlen, szétszórt és élettelen atomok és molekulák spontán egyesültek egy adott időben egy bizonyos sorrendben, és rendkívül bonyolult molekulákat hoztak létre, mint például a fehérjék, a DNS és az RNS, amelyek pedig még bonyolultabb szerkezetbe rendeződve élőlényekké egyesültek. Az evolúciós elmélet szerint ez a feltételezett folyamat, amely minden lépésében rendezettebb, szervezettebb és bonyolultabb szerkezetet eredményez, önmagától és természetes körülmények között ment végbe.
Ez az, aminek ellentmond a termodinamika 2. törvénye.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 5)

Aer:
_"Ezzel visszatérünk a természetes szelekcióhoz miszerint életképtelen állatok nem párosodhatnak. Ha egy DNS olyan zsákutcába torkollik mint a Downs szindróma akkor az zsákutca is marad és ez az ág elhal."

_Így van.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 5)

Aer:
_"Ez pedig a második probléma. Ha egy faj alkalmazkodik akkor a gén állománya is változni fog, ezzel egyidejűleg pedig a kinézete, szerkezete is változhat._"

Szimpatikus gondolat, csak az a baj, hogy a genetika nem bizonyítja. A genetikai ismeretek alapján (minden olvasatomban) mindig csak a meglévő génállomány öröklődik.
Hol olvastad ezt?


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 5)

Aer:
"_Már most megfigyelnek olyan apróságokat mint hogy a túlzott meleg hatására a hím oroszlánok kopaszodnak és a sörényük nem fejlődik ki rendesen."

_Nem hallottam az oroszlánok kopaszodásáról, de mivel ismereteim szerint a sörény egymás éles agyaraitól védi meg őket, amikor pankrációt vívnak a területért vagy a nőstényért, sörény nélkül feltehetően szét fogják csócsálni egymás nyakát.Akkor pedig nem fog tovább kopaszodni az oroszlán, mert hímek nélkül szépen kihal.Persze ez csak egy teória.De tegyük fel, hogy csupa pacifista hímoroszlán születik, és többet nem bunyóznak egymással, szépen megosztoznak a lányokon, a zebrákon, stb., tehát nem áll fenn a fenti veszély. Lehet, hogy a végén úgy fognak kinézni, mint a kínai meztelen kutya, de még akkor is csak oroszlánok maradnak.Nem lesz belőlük új faj_, _ahogy a meztelen kutya is csak kutya.


----------



## pitti (2009 December 5)

Jaszladany írta:


> Aer:
> "_Már most megfigyelnek olyan apróságokat mint hogy a túlzott meleg hatására a hím oroszlánok kopaszodnak és a sörényük nem fejlődik ki rendesen."
> 
> _Nem hallottam az oroszlánok kopaszodásáról, de mivel ismereteim szerint a sörény egymás éles agyaraitól védi meg őket, amikor pankrációt vívnak a területért vagy a nőstényért, sörény nélkül feltehetően szét fogják csócsálni egymás nyakát.Akkor pedig nem fog tovább kopaszodni az oroszlán, mert hímek nélkül szépen kihal.Persze ez csak egy teória.De tegyük fel, hogy csupa pacifista hímoroszlán születik, és többet nem bunyóznak egymással, szépen megosztoznak a lányokon, a zebrákon, stb., tehát nem áll fenn a fenti veszély. Lehet, hogy a végén úgy fognak kinézni, mint a kínai meztelen kutya, de még akkor is csak oroszlánok maradnak.Nem lesz belőlük új faj_, _ahogy a meztelen kutya is csak kutya.


:mrgreen: Eddig gondukottam, hogy ezt hogy mongyam meg az Aerenek anelkul hogy beletaposnek a lelkivilagaba. Koszi.


----------



## pitti (2009 December 5)

Ernoe írta:


> *Kedves Pitti*
> 
> Legyél egy picit türelmes, az evolutioselmélet hézagmentes rekonstruálása a hiányzo fosziliák,
> a Föld 3,8 milliárd evvel ezelötti geokémiai állapotának preciz ismeretene nélkül nem megy ez
> egyik naprol a másikra.


Ernoe, en turelmesen varok. Nem adom fel a csuggedest. Mar csak ropke 150-200 ev es az evolucio bizonyitani fogja onmagat.
Miutan mas nem birja bizonyitani.....


----------



## pitti (2009 December 5)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Vagy éppen a quantum fizikáéra.
> Tény hogy a tudat, avagy az akarat egy nagyon érdekes dolog ami furcsa és meglepő dolgokra kényszeríti az amúgy fizikai törvényszerűségek mentén működő élettelen, de még az élő világot is.
> 
> Bedobok akkor én egy elméletet.
> ...


Aere, remelem tudataban vagy hogy mennyire belenyultal az ezoterika egyik leg alapvetobb tanitasaba!
Pontosan, illetve nagyreszt ahogy leirod. En csak annyiban modositanek, nem "jo" vagy "rossz" hanem pozitiv es negativ. Ez csupan annyit jelent, hogy ellentetes.
Ket ellentetes energia oszlop, ami a kozepso neutralis energia oszlop letrejottere iranyul.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 5)

Jaszladany írta:


> Aer:
> "_Már most megfigyelnek olyan apróságokat mint hogy a túlzott meleg hatására a hím oroszlánok kopaszodnak és a sörényük nem fejlődik ki rendesen."
> 
> _Nem hallottam az oroszlánok kopaszodásáról, de mivel ismereteim szerint a sörény egymás éles agyaraitól védi meg őket, amikor pankrációt vívnak a területért vagy a nőstényért, sörény nélkül feltehetően szét fogják csócsálni egymás nyakát.Akkor pedig nem fog tovább kopaszodni az oroszlán, mert hímek nélkül szépen kihal.Persze ez csak egy teória.De tegyük fel, hogy csupa pacifista hímoroszlán születik, és többet nem bunyóznak egymással, szépen megosztoznak a lányokon, a zebrákon, stb., tehát nem áll fenn a fenti veszély. Lehet, hogy a végén úgy fognak kinézni, mint a kínai meztelen kutya, de még akkor is csak oroszlánok maradnak.Nem lesz belőlük új faj_, _ahogy a meztelen kutya is csak kutya.


Tegyük fel hogy beledöglik a melegbe az össze hímoroszlán még mielőtt pankrációzhatna. Szerintem itt a prioritás átrendeződik. 

Egyébként a sörény mint egymás foga illetve karma elleni védelem elég meredek teória. Valamilyen szinten biztosan véd is, de ha néztél már két oroszlánt harcolni akkor tudod hogy a csapások jó 80%a a fejet és nem a nyakat éri.
A karmok miatt ha lehet akkor kerülik az "ölelkezést".

Az utolsó mondatod viszont azért picit demagóg.
Ennyi erővel akkor is oroszlán lesz ha 6 lábat meg 4 szárnyat növeszt, csak új fajta "upgradelt" oroszlán lesz. Attól még oroszlánnak fogjuk hívni így is úgy is.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 5)

pitti írta:


> Aere, remelem tudataban vagy hogy mennyire belenyultal az ezoterika egyik leg alapvetobb tanitasaba!
> Pontosan, illetve nagyreszt ahogy leirod. En csak annyiban modositanek, nem "jo" vagy "rossz" hanem pozitiv es negativ. Ez csupan annyit jelent, hogy ellentetes.
> Ket ellentetes energia oszlop, ami a kozepso neutralis energia oszlop letrejottere iranyul.


Nem vagyok otthon az ezoterikában és megvallom hősiesen nem egészen értem amit le írtál.
Ugyanakkor az is igaz hogy ha belegondolok hogy több szempontból is lehet nézni ezt az állítást.

Eredetileg azt akartam írni hogy a példámban a negatív energia mint elnyelő szerepelt, azaz nem mint valami hanem pont annak a hiánya, épp ahogy a sötétség a fény hiánya.
Azonban ha kicsit jobban belegondolok akkor lehet ilyen mondjuk az ártó szándék, a düh és a hasonló érzelmek kapcsán amelyek igenis energiát képviselnek...

Kicsit furcsa egy felállás. A negatív fogalom egyszer elnyelőként egyszer pedig sugárzóként működik, vagy csak a szemléletem rossz? Hmm... passz.
A semleges oszloppal kapcsolatban azonban kételkedem. A pozitív és negatív töltések általában az egymásnak feszülő ellentétek miatt elkezdenek "kavarogni" hasonlóan a yin-yang ábrához. Mivel egymást ledönteni nem tudják, az energiának más formában kell levezetődnie.

Ki tudod talán valamivel részletesebben és szemléltetőbben bontani ezt a dolgot? Kezdek elveszni a részletekben.


----------



## pitti (2009 December 5)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Nem vagyok otthon az ezoterikában és megvallom hősiesen nem egészen értem amit le írtál.
> Ugyanakkor az is igaz hogy ha belegondolok hogy több szempontból is lehet nézni ezt az állítást.


Aere, ne nezd le magadat, eljutottal oda, hogy feltedd a helyes kerdest. Ez az amit a Kabbalah mar tobb mint 2500 eve tanit.



> Eredetileg azt akartam írni hogy a példámban a negatív energia mint elnyelő szerepelt, azaz nem mint valami hanem pont annak a hiánya, épp ahogy a sötétség a fény hiánya.
> Azonban ha kicsit jobban belegondolok akkor lehet ilyen mondjuk az ártó szándék, a düh és a hasonló érzelmek kapcsán amelyek igenis energiát képviselnek...


Pontosan. Minden energia!!! Feher vagy voros (direkt nem akartam pozitiv vagy negativ megjelolest hasznalni mert az eleve erzelmi hatast valt ki, es ennek semmi koze az erzelmekhez).

Nagyon jol latod "az energia mint elnyelo" es a masik energia mint "adakozo". Pozitiv es negativ polus metafizikai szinten.



> A semleges oszloppal kapcsolatban azonban kételkedem. A pozitív és negatív töltések általában az egymásnak feszülő ellentétek miatt elkezdenek "kavarogni" hasonlóan a yin-yang ábrához. Mivel egymást ledönteni nem tudják, az energiának más formában kell levezetődnie.


Ne ketelkeggy, jo uton, avagy gondolat meneten vagy.
A lelek, avagy mi magunk azon dolgozunk ebben a foldi inkarnacioban, hogy a pozitiv es negativ energiakat kiegyensulyozzuk egy semleges energia oszlopba, avagy egyensulyba hozzuk. Ennek a legrovidebb es leg hatasosabb modja a "szeretet" ami a leg magasabb frekvencian rezgo energia.

De ahogy mondtam, ez mar off topik es nem igazan van koze az evoluciohoz.


----------



## Ernoe (2009 December 5)

*Kedves Jaszladány*, levagyok maradva, most kelltem



> 1953-ban Miller, egy amerikai vegyész, 60000 Volt feszültséget bocsátott víz, metán, hidrogén


Miller borzasztoan egyszerü kisérletét az egész világon, számtalan laboratorium és szakértö 
megismételte és egyetlen egy sem fulladt kudarcba. (Ez nem Mazauro Emoto eset)

Ezután véghezvitték a kisérleteket különbözö kiindulási anyagokkal és energiaforrásokkal.

Az eredmény mindig azonos volt: a csomo véletlen kötödés mellett aminosavak, cukor, purin
és egy csomo másfajta molekola keletkezett. Jolmegjegyzem egyszerü lombikban létre lehetett
hozni abiotikusan elöállitott adenosintriphosphatot amit a biokemikusok röviditve csak ATP-nek
neveznek és a legfontosabb energiaforrása a földön élö sejteknem.

A hétköznapi ember által alig kimondhato nevekkel nem akarok senkit befolyásolni ezért mondom
kérdezzétek meg a nagyszüleiteket ha véletlenül nem magatok is azok közé tartoztok, hogy Elvis
üvöltött a csöves rádiobol, a lenyalthaju fans hátsozsebéböl meg *szarufésü *olálkodott mert nem
volt még "müanyag". Az iskolában favonalzoval kapták a körmöst mert még nem volt müanyagvonalzo.








De egyáltalán a szerves és szervetlen kémiát világok választották el. A villanydrotok gumival voltak isolálva, csak bakelit volt. "Ez müanyag, aki megismeri megszeret!" szolt késöbb a reklám.

*Es hol vagyunk most?* Nézzetek magatokkörül. Megsem tudjuk nevezni azt a sokféle anyagot
ami körülvesz bennünket. 

Röviden: lassan a testtel ne essünk a Galilei-syndromba, egy két év és...

*Az élö anyag asszimetriájához*. Itt nem egy uj felfedezésröl van szo!

Sok nagy gondolkodo már korábban azon a véleményen volt, hogy az élet nem más mind asszimetria, 
a szimetria unalmas. Sok festmény asszimetrikus. Thomas Mann (ha már Emoto szobajött) utálta a 
hopelyheket a szimetrikus hatszög voltuk miatt.

*De nemcsak az aminosavra jellemzö az "optikai aktivitás" hanem más anyagokra is.*
Cukor, keményitö,fehérje, gelatin, a vérzést meggátlo fibrin, cellulos. stb....

Amikor a hozzászolásodat végigolvastam az evéshez rögtön egy pohár vörösbort ittam,
hogy bebizonyitsam az ember nem "csavarhuzo", egy csomo anyag az élölényekben, 
erre a másik meg arra forgatja a fényrezgések sikját.

*A polarizálás iránya pedig megváltoztathato *egyszerü melegitéssel. (csak nem birjuk ki)
Egy kicsit mysztikus, mert ugy látszik, hogy bizonyos anyagok (kristályok, szerves vegyületek) 
ezt a tulajdonság rögtön az atomi kapcsolatok létrejöttekor megkapják.

Ezt a titokzatos jelenség *Louis Pasteurt *"kozmikus okokkal" magyarázta és nem akarta elhinni, 
hogy két anyag, ami között csak ez a "pici" különbbség van, hogy az egyik jobbra a másik balra
polarizálja a fényt minden más hatásában azonos lenne.

A fejébe szedte, hogy utánamegy a dolognak és otthagyta a kémiát és átpártolt a biologiához.
Pasteur rájött, hogy *erjedéssel szétlehet választani* a vegyesen polarizálo anyagot, ami végül
a penicilinhez vezetett és lehetövé tette a veszetség gyogyitását.

De nem utolsosorban modernizálta a sörfözés technikáját. 

Csak azért vesztegetek anyi szot Pasteurre mert egyszer valamelyikötök megemlitette, hogy
nagyon vallásos volt. Ez igy igaz de amit én rajta szimpatikusnak tartok az az objektivitása.
Egy igazi tudoshoz illöen* "Az Istent mindig letette a labor-ajto elött" *

Annak ellenére, hogy az élet mutatta asszimetriát "kozmikus okokban" látta soha, de soha
nem probálta meg Istent ezért felelössé tenni!

Egyébbként ez a jelenség nem állitja a világot a fejetetejére: *minden fizikus tudja, *
*hogy a világ balkezes*. Erre utal a myon-ok szétesése ahol a paritásmegmaradás
törvénye valamilyen oknál fogva nem érvényes. (Nemrég megprobálta ezt megmagyarázni
és kapott érte egy nobeldijat, a neve nem ugrik be.)

*egy pár off:*
Erdekes, hogy ilyen isomerek (jobb, vagy balraforgatok) különbözöképpen hatnak.
Az egyiknek van szaga, a másiknak nincs; az egyik erösen mérgezö a másik nem;
az egyiknek ilyen ize van a másiknak olya; 

A táplálékkiegészitö- és az ezoterikapiac csak ugy hemzseg kinálatokkal..... 

Figyelem, az ember szervezetének szüksége van ilyen és olyan polarizálo anyagokra!

Egy érdekesség: a komlo balrol jobb fele, a bab meg jobbrol balfele kuszik fel a botra;


----------



## Ernoe (2009 December 5)

> Hogy lökött volt, az hagyján, de nem hallott a termodinamika második törvényéről sem. Erről is írtam már.


 
Nem hiszem, hogy lépést tudok veletek tartani mert én nem föállásban vagyok itt ti pedig vagy 
harmincan öntitek az érveket amihez szivesen hozzászolnék. 

Egyszer itt a labda egyszer ott. Amig beütök két ujjal egy szöveget már máshol vagytok.

De azért majd néha kicsipek egy két gondolatot, küszködöm tovább...

Apropo thermodynamika, és az "élet assymetriája". Hát bizony az optikailag inaktiv anyagok,
maga a szimetria hord magában valamit a letargiát keltö höhalál-elméletböl.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 5)

Egyébként a kopaszodó oroszlánokat nem egy portál említi, olvashatsz róla pl itt.
A cikk érdekes módon még arról is említést tesz, hogy ezek az oroszlánok viselkedésükben is eltérést mutatnak az eredeti "nem kopasz" ághoz képest.


----------



## Seth2 (2009 December 5)

pitti írta:


> Ne ketelkeggy, jo uton, avagy gondolat meneten vagy.
> A lelek, avagy mi magunk azon dolgozunk ebben a foldi inkarnacioban, hogy a pozitiv es negativ energiakat kiegyensulyozzuk egy semleges energia oszlopba, avagy egyensulyba hozzuk. Ennek a legrovidebb es leg hatasosabb modja a "szeretet" ami a leg magasabb frekvencian rezgo energia.



Tehát az érzelem is energia, mégpedig a legerőteljesebb változásokat előidéző energia.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 5)

Aer:
_"Egyébként a sörény mint egymás foga illetve karma elleni védelem elég meredek teória. Valamilyen szinten biztosan véd is, de ha néztél már két oroszlánt harcolni akkor tudod hogy a csapások jó 80%a a fejet és nem a nyakat éri.
A karmok miatt ha lehet akkor kerülik az "ölelkezést".

Az utolsó mondatod viszont azért picit demagóg.
Ennyi erővel akkor is oroszlán lesz ha 6 lábat meg 4 szárnyat növeszt, csak új fajta "upgradelt" oroszlán lesz. Attól még oroszlánnak fogjuk hívni így is úgy is."_ 

A sörény célján nem vitatkozok, mert nem értek az oroszlánokhoz. Biztos hogy csapkodnak, hisz a macska is csapkod meg karmol is, de én a filmeken azt láttam, hogy bizony rendesen elkapják egymás nyakát.
Akárcsak a kutya. Borzasztóan el tudja kapni a másik nyakát, el sem akarja engedni. Jól belemélyeszti a fogát. Nekem régebben skót juhászom volt. (Imádnivalóak.) A skót juhász gyenge fizikumú kutya, de hatalmas fehér "gallérja" van. Ezért az én skótom, ha véletlenül bunyózott, sosem tudta erősebb kutya legyőzni, csak a sörényébe harapott. Kijött egy kis szőr, de sose volt sebes a nyaka, míg a kopómnál rögtön ott maradtak a fognyomok. Talán a hím farkasnak is ezért van meglehetősen vastag szőr a nyakán, de ezt az egészet csak mellékesen mondtam.

Hát szokott kikelni négylábú csirke, meg kacsa is, előfordul kétfejű borjú is, meg ilyesmi (szegények), de azok még mindig az adott fajon belül vannak, és ezt a csökött tulajdonságukat nem örökítik tovább, már csak azért sem, mert el sem jutnak az ivarérett korig. Ugyanis ezek a plusz végtagok és fejek egyáltalán nem válnak előnyére az egyednek.
Akármi is nő ki az oroszlánból vagy más állatból, ha a genetikai állománya ugyanaz, oroszlán marad.
Lehet, hogy ez demagóg gondolat, de igaz.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 5)

Ernoe:
_"Csak azért vesztegetek anyi szot Pasteurre mert egyszer valamelyikötök megemlitette, hogy nagyon vallásos volt. Ez igy igaz de amit én rajta szimpatikusnak tartok az az objektivitása. Egy igazi tudoshoz illöen* "Az Istent mindig letette a labor-ajto elött"

*_Idézd ezt ide Pasteurtól légyszí!!!!
Különben nem írhatsz le ilyet sem Pasteur, sem más hívő tudós nevében!
Sok idézetet olvastam már tőle, de ezt még sose. A teológián lépten-nyomon idézik Pasteurt, mert igenis elkötelezett istenhívő volt, aki jól ismerte a Bibliát, de sose olvastam tőle, hogy ezt figyelmen kívül kellett volna hagynia!

Olvastam és hallgattam istenhívő tudósokat, biológusokat, fizikusokat, kémikusokat, geológusokat, stb. de egyiktől sem hallottam, hogy tudományos területükön félre kellene tenniük Istent a kutatásaiknál. 
Ha Pasteur így tett volna, ahogy írod, még ma is ott tartana a tudomány, hogy a kukacok a rothadó húsban jönnek létre, a tetvek meg a büdös zokniban.
Pasteur azért tudott ezen túl lépni, mert kutatásaihoz nem abból indult ki, hogy az élet magától keletkezik a húsban vagy a zokniban, amit az evolúció állított.

Az aminosavakra inkább nem reagálnék, bár még oldalakon át lehetne pro és kontra érveket hozni, ne rakjuk vele tele a topicot, úgyhogy szerintem léphetünk tovább.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 5)

Jaszladany írta:


> Hát szokott kikelni négylábú csirke, meg kacsa is, előfordul kétfejű borjú is, meg ilyesmi (szegények), de azok még mindig az adott fajon belül vannak, és ezt a csökött tulajdonságukat nem örökítik tovább, már csak azért sem, mert el sem jutnak az ivarérett korig. Ugyanis ezek a plusz végtagok és fejek egyáltalán nem válnak előnyére az egyednek.
> Akármi is nő ki az oroszlánból vagy más állatból, ha a genetikai állománya ugyanaz, oroszlán marad.
> Lehet, hogy ez demagóg gondolat, de igaz.


Ebben az esetben viszont az egész eszmecsere felesleges.
Hogyha azt mondod hogy hiába megy át egy oroszlán polipba és növeszt 38 csápot attól még oroszlán marad akkor most szerinted milyen érvet lehet ezzel szembe állítani?

Te azt kéred számon hogy miért nem változik a dns mondjuk 70%ban és lesz egy kutyából űrutazásra képes nullpont energiával működő szénszálas kacsa egyetlen generáció alatt.

Ez nem valós elgondolás mert ilyen soha nem lesz az élővilágban semmilyen vonatkozásban. Minden változás legyen az testi vagy lelki, fokozatos mert épp úgy ahogy nem várhatod el egy 4 évestől hogy tartson el egy családot úgy egy oroszlántól sem hogy növesszen kopoltyút 10 másodperc alatt ha víz alá nyomod a fejét.

Kopasz és nem kopasz oroszlán; kettő, három vagy akár négy fejű tehén, hiába tehén ha a génállománya már nem ugyan az mint az eredetié, hanem meglehetősen látványosan és viszonylag nagy mértékben* változott*.
Azt az érvelést te sem gondolhatod komolyan hogy azért nincs semmi az evolúciós elméletben, mert egy faj nem megy át egy másik, teljesen más életkörülményeket favorizáló fajba máról holnapra.


----------



## Ernoe (2009 December 5)

*Kedves Jaszladány*

Ha jol emlékszem az "ajtoelött letett" istenes mondatot idézöjelbe tettem 
mert nem töllem hanem Jacques Nicolle-nek a "La Symetrie" (Paris 1957) 
cimü müvéböl van. 

Söt *még cifrabb idézeteket* is lehet ott találni ahol Pasteur mondja, hogy 
"Nemcsak hiszem, hogy a szerves és szervetlen világ között levö korlát áttörhetö, 
hanem én voltam az elsö aki ennek az kisérleti feltételeit megadtam, ami nézeteim
szerint alkalmas lenne ennek a soromponak a felszámolására."

Ezt te erölteted ki belöllem, én nem akarok ezen a tekintély sikon érvelni 
mert akkor holnap a biblia lesz a soron. 

Csak egy szo *az albatroszok ügyetlenségéhez*. Azzal védekezel hogy sokat repül.... 
Hát kérlek *ha én egy porraloltot hoznék a piacra* ami évekig a falon log
és csak azt a 2 percet tölti streikolással amikor tüzet kéne vele oldani akkor ugy a 
fenekembe rugna a világ, hogy csak na. 







Annyit dobáloztok a thermodinamika 2. fötételével. 
Hol sérti meg az élet ezt? Hol van ott a zárt rendszer?

Ne haragudj de az nem tudományos ha minden "aproság" láttán 
leráncigálunk egy Istent az égböl. Pasteur és Darwin nem ilyenek voltak.


----------



## redlion (2009 December 5)

Annyi tudományos mizériát irtok be hogy újra be kell üljek az iskolapadba. 



Ernoe írta:


> Ne haragudj de az nem tudományos ha minden "aproság" láttán
> leráncigálunk egy Istent az égböl. Pasteur és Darwin nem ilyenek voltak.


Ernoe! 
Mégis te vagy az aki túlbonyolitod a dolgokat egy felesleges csavarással.
Pedig Isaac Newton szerint:
“Az első korty a tudomány poharából ateistává tesz.
A pohár alján pedig ott van az Isten!”


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 5)

Aer, azt írtam:
_"ha a genetikai állománya ugyanaz" 

_akkor marad oroszlán.
Ha nem ugyanaz, akkor természetesen már nem oroszlán. És többé nem is tud szaporodni az oroszlánnal.
De az, hogy ilyesminek az előfordulása egyáltalán lehetséges, a tudomány, a genetika - a mai állása szerint - nem támasztja alá.
Hangsúlyozom, nem arról beszélek, hogy ilyet eddig nem figyeltek meg, mert akkor jössz az évmilliókkal. Azt mondom, hogy annak alapján, amit eddig az öröklődéstan, a genetika ismer, ilyen genetikai állománybővülés nem fordulhat elő.
Persze, lehet, hogy Ernoe-nek van igaza, és a jövő hétre kiderül, hogy mégis. Bírom Ernoe optimizmusát, minden lehetséges, csak ki kell várni. Hát ezzel nem lehet vitázni, várni kell.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 5)

Jaszladany írta:


> Aer, azt írtam:
> _"ha a genetikai állománya ugyanaz"
> 
> _akkor marad oroszlán.
> ...



Jó, ezen már átmentünk párszor, de ezek szerint nem nyilvánvaló hogy mi számít "ugyan azon" genetikai állománynak.
A dns ha már 2%ban változik akkor ember helyett akár delfin is lehetsz, így adja magát a kérdés hogy egészen pontosan meddig számít két dns egyező genetikai állományúnak?

Vannak olyan fajok a földön amelyek jó ha 1%ban térnek el egymástól és mégis teljesen különböző fajnak vannak besorolva, így őszintén megmondom nem tudom pontosan hány százaléktól tekintesz valamit különböző genetikai állományúnak.
A dns minden öröklődés alkalmával változik, lehet hogy ez csak ezredekben vagy tízezredekben mérhető változás, de folyamatosan jelen van és generációról generációra változtatja a génkészletet.

Nem tudok egyetérteni azzal a felfogással hogy ha egy faj növeszt két plusz lábat attól még ugyan az a faj marad csak két plusz lábbal. Ez ebben a formában meglehetősen demagóg dolog. A változás végbe ment és biológiailag is meglátszik. Hiába marad ugyan az a faj, ez már tételes bizonyítéka annak hogy a fajok képesek változni, vagy rosszul mondom?


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 5)

Redlion sziiiiaaaa!

Ez nagyon jó! Mr. Newton was great!


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 5)

Aer:

_"Nem tudok egyetérteni azzal a felfogással hogy ha egy faj növeszt két plusz lábat attól még ugyan az a faj marad csak két plusz lábbal. Ez ebben a formában meglehetősen demagóg dolog. A változás végbe ment és biológiailag is meglátszik."

_Jó, akkor higgy abban, hogy ha a négylábú csirkét továbbtenyészted, egyszer macska lesz belőle vagy kutya, hát most mit mondjak erre.
De ha csirke marad, már az is jó, mert négy combja lenne, és tekintve, hogy sokan a csirkéből csak a combot szeretik, nagyot lehetne egy ilyen újfajta csirkével szakítani. Nem is tudom, miért nem tenyésztették már ki.
Ha egyszer nem akarod elfogadni, hogy minden faj csak a saját faján belül mutat variánsokat, és a genetikai korlát nem engedi, hogy más fajjá alakuljon át öröklődés útján, akkor nem érvelek tovább. 1% vagy akárhány %, ami más faj, az más faj.
Minden faj önmagát reprodukálja. Csak olyan tulajdonságokat örökít, ami megvan a génjeiben. Lehet, hogy egyes tulajdonságok generációkon át nem jönnek elő, de akkor is ott vannak, és nem újonnan keletkeztek. Újra mondom: új információ nem keletkezik. Minden faj abból dolgozik, ami már megvan a génjeiben.
De ne fogadd el, higgy abban, hogy egyszer csak megjelenik a DNS-ében a semmiből egy teljesen új információ, csak mert túl hideg lett, vagy meleg, vagy nyirkos, vagy akármilyen a környezete. Hát kifejleszti a DNS-e az információt, vagy nem tudom, hogy gondolod, rád bízom.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 December 5)

Jaszladany írta:


> Gyöngyi54:
> _"Kedves Jaszladany,
> _
> _Betenned a linkeket a cikkekhez es a konyvhoz amibol idezel? Talan egyszerubb lenne a beszelgetes, ha egyszerre olvasna el akit erdekel, mint sok apro reszletekben. Altalaban nem hasznalunk egyes szam elso szemelyt amikor idezunk valahonnan.
> ...



A megjegyzesem lenyege, inkabb az volt, hogy, amikor valaki annyira szoszeruen idez mint peldaul Te tetted, akkor semmibol nem all megjelolni hogy kitol vagy honnan. Altalaban mindenki jobban olvasott es tajekozottabb azokban a temakban ami Ot jobban erdekli. Nem arra gondoltam, hogy attol, beideztel, az nem lehet a Te velemenyed is.
Tulajdonkeppen ettol lehet egy tema, mondjuk ugy,hogy tanulsagos, mert valaki felhivja a figyelmet olyan konyvekre cikkekre amit masok nem olvastak. En igy latom.
Ezekrol a hsz.-rol beszeltem.

(#313) 
http://ontologia.virtus.hu/?id=detailed_article&aid=68310

#281

http://www.harunyahya.com/other/hu/books/evolucio/evolucio_12.php


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 December 5)

Idézet:
Eredeti szerző Ernoe 
Kedves Pitti

Legyél egy picit türelmes, az evolutioselmélet hézagmentes rekonstruálása a hiányzo fosziliák, 
a Föld 3,8 milliárd evvel ezelötti geokémiai állapotának preciz ismeretene nélkül nem megy ez 
egyik naprol a másikra. 




pitti írta:


> Ernoe, en turelmesen varok. Nem adom fel a csuggedest. Mar csak ropke 150-200 ev es az evolucio bizonyitani fogja onmagat.
> Miutan mas nem birja bizonyitani.....



Par napja lattam egy videot amit talan erdekesnek talaltok.

A Grand Canyont a Colorado folyó több mint 6 millió év alatt hozta létre es 1.83 km mely.
Kb. 2 cm = 1000 ev 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DrLtGDc2724


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 5)

<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8"><meta name="ProgId" content="Word.Document"><meta name="Generator" content="Microsoft Word 9"><meta name="Originator" content="Microsoft Word 9"><link rel="File-List" href="file:///C:/DOCUME%7E1/Szilvi/LOCALS%7E1/Temp/msoclip1/01/clip_filelist.xml"><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:HyphenationZone>21</w:HyphenationZone> <woNotOptimizeForBrowser/> </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><style> <!-- /* Style Definitions */ p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal {mso-style-parent:""; margin:0cm; margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:12.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";} @page Section1 {size:595.3pt 841.9pt; margin:70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt; mso-header-margin:35.4pt; mso-footer-margin:35.4pt; mso-paper-source:0;} div.Section1 {page:Section1;} --> </style> Ernoe, tudom, hogy az idézet nem tőled van, és nem is azon akadtam fenn, hanem azon, hogy "_Egy igazi tudoshoz illöen* ". 
*_Ha ez sem tőled van, akkor nem neked szól a fennakadásom.
Mert ez nekem azt sugallta, hogy aki hívő, az nem lehet igazi tudós, ha a szakterületén figyelembe veszi a hitét. Ez elég sértőn hangzik szerintem.

Az albatroszokról pedig nem azt írtam, hogy túl sokat repülnek, hanem hogy az életüket leginkább a vízen töltik. Nyilván sokkal ügyesebben landolnak a vízen, mint a szárazon.
A fóka is esetlenül vonszolja magát a szárazon, mondhatnád, hogy milyen tökéletlen teremtés, még járni se tud, de nézd csak meg, hogy mozog a vízben! 

Az aminosavakhoz még egy rövid kiegészítés. Az írod:


"_Miller borzasztoan egyszerü kisérletét az egész világon, számtalan laboratorium és szakértö __
megismételte és egyetlen egy sem fulladt kudarcba."

_Igazad van, a kísérletet azóta számtalanszor megismételték, és sikerült is aminosavakat előállítani (hogy ezek mennyire voltak alkalmasak a proteinek felépítésére, az más kérdés).
Csakhogy... az összes kísérletben egyaránt létrejöttek balra és jobbra forgató aminosavak. Még soha nem sikerült kizárólag balra forgató aminosavakat előállítani.
(Márpedig az evolúció szerint ilyennek kellett előállnia, ráadásul véletlenül, önmagától, mert az élő szervezetek fehérjéiben csak olyanok lehetnek.)

Ezt a tudományos tényt szintén Jim McKay-től hallottam először az ELTÉ-n.
Amúgy Te hogyan gondolkodol az olyan tudósokról, akik az evolúciós "bizonyítékok" dacára mégis a teremtés vallják?

Bevallom, én kezdetben azt se tudtam, hogy vannak ilyen tudósok. Én is az evolúción nevelkedtem, akárcsak Te. Én is készpénznek vettem, akárcsak Te. 
És igencsak elcsodálkoztam, amikor megtudtam, hogy egy neves geológus professzor a teremtés mellett tör lándzsát. Pedig ő bizonyára sokkal inkább otthon van a fosszíliák, a földtani korok, a kőzetek világában, mint Te vagy én. Azt gondoltam, egy geológus csakis evolucionista lehet. Hisz olyan meggyőzőek a geológiai bizonyítékok.
Mit gondolsz arról, hogy ezek közül a tudósok közül nem is kevesen mégis a teremtés mellett állnak? Mert nekem pl. Dr. Jim McKay-ről egyáltalán nem az volt a benyomásom, hogy kinn hagyja az ajtó előtt a hitét, amíg dolgozik. Sőt, a teremtés alapján sokkal logikusabb magyarázatokat talált a szakterületén felmerülő kérésekre, mint az evolúció alapján.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 5)

Gyöngyi:
_"Tulajdonkeppen ettol lehet egy tema, mondjuk ugy,hogy tanulsagos, mert valaki felhivja a figyelmet olyan konyvekre cikkekre amit masok nem olvastak._"

Igazad van Gyöngyi, de ahogy látom, néha még azt is felületesen és gyorsan olvassák el a kedves fórumtársak, amit ideírok. Akkor hogyan várjam el tőlük hogy elolvassanak egy egész, több oldalas site-ot? Amit idelinkeltél, az is legalább 20 oldalas, bár nagyon jó. Javaslom mindenkinek! Én örülök a legjobban, ha elolvassák.

Gondolom, senkiben sem merült fel, hogy egyszerre biológus, kémikus, genetikus, fizikus vagyok. Nem vagyok egyik sem. Érveket sorolok, aminek ha van megfelelőbb megfogalmazása, mint ahogy én fogalmaznám, pláne számadatokkal, akkor segítségül hívom. Ha nincs ilyen megfogalmazás, leírom saját szavaimmal. Az érveken van a hangsúly, amik nyilván nem az én kutatásaim eredményei, de engem meggyőztek, és szeretném, ha megismernék azok, akiket ez a téma érdekel.
Teremtés mellett érvelő site-okat pedig rengeteget lehet találni, de itt konkrét kérdésekre igyekeztem válaszolni.
Persze megtehettem volna, hogy mindjárt az elején megadok tíz-húsz linket meg könyvcímeket a kétkedőknek, és azt mondom, olvassátok el, én ezekkel értek egyet, és kész. Lehet, hogy igazad van, és elég ennyit tenni; mindenki csak benyom egy-egy linket, biztos nagy időmegtakarítás.

Tessék, itt egy link a Grand Canyonra:

http://www.pardi.ro/evkiado/kk/kk15.html


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 5)

Hála istennek megint elveszett egy hozzászólásom... már nagyon kezdem unni amit a szerver művel.

Röviden tömören csak annyit hogy nem értem mégis mi a fene alapján használod a variáció szót. A dns milliárdos nagyságrendű bázispárt tartalmaz, miből sikerült levonni azt a következtetést hogy ezeknek a variációjából nem lehet valami olyat kihozni ami semmilyen módon nem jellemző az adott fajra? Vedd a majmokat, az emberhez viszonyítva a különbség 1 és 1.5 százalék között mozog, mégis teljesen más fajként vannak számon tartva.

Mégis miből sikerült arra következtetned hogy toldozgatni foldozgatni kell a dns-t ahelyett hogy csak simán variálnánk? Ha tovább megyek, miből sikerült azt a következtetést levonnod hogy a dns képtelen a méretét változtatni ha arra szükség van?

Akkor ott még nem is tartunk hogy azt írod hogy hiába változik valami attól még ugyan az a faj lesz. Ki mondta hogy nem?
De teszem azt ha az oroszlán előbb eldobja a sörényét utána meg pikkelyeket növeszt és meglátod akkor kapásból jön a "teljesen új fajt fedeztünk fel" duma, holott az csak egy sima oroszlán. Ez nem érvelés. Ennyi erővel minden élet a földön egy ugyan azon faj, csak máshogy alkalmazkodtak az életkörülményekhez.

Az utóbbi pár hozzászólásból csak az derült ki hogy teljesen más a szemléletünk az élet és a dns fundamentális alapjait nézve. Te valami merev, óramű pontosságú rendszert látsz ami képtelen működni a saját paraméterein kívül. Ezzel szemben én egy olyan képlékeny kódot amely még a legabszurdabb életkörülményeknek is képes megfelelni, legyen az egy sivatag vagy az óceán mélye.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 5)

Aer:
_"Az utóbbi pár hozzászólásból csak az derült ki hogy teljesen más a szemléletünk az élet és a dns fundamentális alapjait nézve."

_Biztos, hogy így van, hisz éppen ezért kezdtünk el beszélgetni, nem?
Mindenben más a szemléletünk, de ez nem baj. Mert különben miről beszélgetnénk.
De Gyöngyi révén tovább léptem a Grand Canyon irányába. Eddig az örökléstani érveimet soroltam neked, folytatom a geológiaival. Egyáltalán nem várom, hogy egyetérts velem, sem az előzőben, sem ebben.
Csak annyit várok, hogy lásd: nem azért állok a kreacionizmus oldalán, "mert csak, és csá". Akár igazam van, akár nincs, érveim akkor is vannak.
Íme néhány a geológia területéről: (megpróbálok képet betenni, bár ezt még sose csináltam) (Amúgy a progitól én is megőszülök)






Egy több méteres fatörzs fosszíliája, mely az állítólagos évmilliók alatt lerakódott kőzetrétegeket szeli keresztül. Ajjaj! Hát ez meg hogyan lehet?






További képek:
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8"><meta name="ProgId" content="Word.Document"><meta name="Generator" content="Microsoft Word 9"><meta name="Originator" content="Microsoft Word 9"><link rel="File-List" href="file:///C:/DOCUME%7E1/Szilvi/LOCALS%7E1/Temp/msoclip1/01/clip_filelist.xml"><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:HyphenationZone>21</w:HyphenationZone> <woNotOptimizeForBrowser/> </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><style> <!-- /* Style Definitions */ p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal {mso-style-parent:""; margin:0cm; margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:12.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";} a:link, span.MsoHyperlink {color:blue; text-decoration:underline; text-underline:single;} a:visited, span.MsoHyperlinkFollowed {colorurple; text-decoration:underline; text-underline:single;} @page Section1 {size:612.0pt 792.0pt; margin:70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt; mso-header-margin:35.4pt; mso-footer-margin:35.4pt; mso-paper-source:0;} div.Section1 {page:Section1;} --> </style>[FONT=&quot]http://ianjuby.org/jogginsb.html[/FONT]

(Így már jó, Gyöngyi?)


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 5)

Érveid vannak de ettől még nem tudom elképzelni hogy mi az ami azt mondatja veled hogy a dns képtelen ön-ön magától pusztán a környezeti hatásokra reagálva változni.
Ezt bizonyítja a kopasz oroszlánok esete is, és ne úgy legyen de ha a globális katasztrófa bekövetkezik akkor nem ez lesz az egyetlen ilyen dolog.

Fogalmam sincs hogy mire alapozod azt hogy a dns egy totálisan merev valami. Ez számomra teljesen elképzelhetetlen.

A kép pedig érdekes, de te is tudod hogy egy tucat méréssel meg lehet állapítani a kőzetek korát. Minél lejjebb megyünk annál régebbi lesz ez az eredmény.
Persze ettől még jó kérdés hogy az a fa hogyan került oda és pont úgy.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 5)

Aer:
_"Fogalmam sincs hogy mire alapozod azt hogy a dns egy totálisan merev valami."_

Már leírtam Aer kedves. A genetika ismereteire alapozom. Ahogy már leírtam (de többet nem írom le): Minden faj DNS-ében molekulárisan van tárolva a fajra vonatkozó minden információ. (Számomra szellemi vakságnak tűnik, hogy hiába hangsúlyozom ezerszer az _információ _szót, Ernoe is, Te is önszerveződésről meg ilyesmiről beszéltek. Információ nem szerveződik ön.)
Elmondtam már, de elmondom ezerszer is, hátha egyszer bemegy: Egy megírt program van a DNS-ben, amit senki és semmi nem tud felülírni, átkódolni, kiegészíteni. Amíg ez így van, tetszik nem tetszik, a DNS _merev_, vagy inkább olyan merevlemez, amiről se törölni, se ráírni nem tudsz információt. Lezárt CD.
Csak lejátszani lehet, változtatni rajta nem. 
Ezt nem én találtam ki, ezt a genetikával foglalkozó tudósok tapasztalták így. Ők is próbálták bizonyítani, hogy nem így van (muslicák, stb.) de eddig nem sikerül bebizonyítani az ellenkezőjét. Jelenleg ez van.

Tehát fa-fosszíliák. Nem csak erről az egy fáról van szó. 
Szerte a világon találtak ilyen ún. polystrate fossil-t, amely több állítólagos földtörténeti kort jelző rétegen halad keresztül. Sőt egész erdőket találtak így, az Egyesült Államoktól Kanadáig, Angliáig, Franciaországig, Németországig, Ausztráliáig. A felszíni szénbányákat megnyitva kerültek elő tömegével.
És tudod, mi a különös? Ezek az óriás ősfenyők, stb.-k nincsenek a földbe gyökerezve. Nem ott nőttek, ahol állnak.
Mint a képeken is látszik, a hatalmas fatörzsek ki vannak tépve a földből gyökerestül, és függőlegesen állva, vagy megdőlve "lebegnek" az egykori talaj felett.
Ráadásul sokszor olyan fafajok, amelyek az adott földrészen soha elő sem fordultak. És könyörtelenül keresztülhatolnak az állítólagosan több millió éven át lerakódott kőzetrétegeken, fittyet hányva az evolúciónak. (Nézd meg ezeket, nem tudom bemásolni, túl nagy képek)

http://i488.photobucket.com/albums/rr242/archiesmomsplace/5894polystrate4_lge.jpg
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/4586539


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 5)

Jaszladany írta:


> Már leírtam Aer kedves. A genetika ismereteire alapozom. Ahogy már leírtam (de többet nem írom le): Minden faj DNS-ében molekulárisan van tárolva a fajra vonatkozó minden információ. (Számomra szellemi vakságnak tűnik, hogy hiába hangsúlyozom ezerszer az _információ _szót, Ernoe is, Te is önszerveződésről meg ilyesmiről beszéltek. Információ nem szerveződik ön.)
> Elmondtam már, de elmondom ezerszer is, hátha egyszer bemegy: Egy megírt program van a DNS-ben, amit senki és semmi nem tud felülírni, átkódolni, kiegészíteni. Amíg ez így van, tetszik nem tetszik, a DNS _merev_, vagy inkább olyan merevlemez, amiről se törölni, se ráírni nem tudsz információt. Lezárt CD.
> Csak lejátszani lehet, változtatni rajta nem.
> Ezt nem én találtam ki, ezt a genetikával foglalkozó tudósok tapasztalták így. Ők is próbálták bizonyítani, hogy nem így van (muslicák, stb.) de eddig nem sikerül bebizonyítani az ellenkezőjét. Jelenleg ez van.


Ezt tökéletesen képes voltam megérteni, azt nem értem hogy milyen genetikai ismeretekről beszélsz amikor ezt mondod, mert egyetlen olyan tanulmányról sincs tudomásom ami a dns-t egy változás képtelen valamiként mutatja be. Sőt, a témában foglalatoskodó emberek egyikénél sem merültek fel olyan dolgok miszerint a dns egy "csak olvasható lezárt cd lemez" lenne.

Te azt írod hogy nincsen bizonyítva hogy a dns képes lenne a változásra, holott ehhez még csak jártasnak sem kell leni a szakmában hiszen már önmagában az olyan fogalmak mint a természetes szelekció vagy a faji diverzitás ezt igazolja, sőt az életről mint fogalomról szóló összes létező tudásunk ezt igazolja.

Ezért is kérdem hogy milyen ismeretekről beszélünk, mert tudtommal ilyen ismeretek a mai genetikai standarban sehol nem szerepelnek.
Amikor valaki olyan kijelentéseket tesz amelyek ellent mondanak mindennek, nem csak elméletben, de még a gyakorlati életben is akkor az ember kénytelen kelletlen arra gyanakodik hogy a másik szűk látókörűen kezeli a kérdést.
Pont ilyen érzésem van nekem is amikor elérkezünk odáig hogy hiába nől az oroszlánnak 48 csápja és megy le a víz alá élni polip módjára attól még szerinted oroszlán marad.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 5)

Jaszladany írta:


> Tehát fa-fosszíliák. Nem csak erről az egy fáról van szó.
> Szerte a világon találtak ilyen ún. polystrate fossil-t, amely több állítólagos földtörténeti kort jelző rétegen halad keresztül. Sőt egész erdőket találtak így, az Egyesült Államoktól Kanadáig, Angliáig, Franciaországig, Németországig, Ausztráliáig. A felszíni szénbányákat megnyitva kerültek elő tömegével.
> És tudod, mi a különös? Ezek az óriás ősfenyők, stb.-k nincsenek a földbe gyökerezve. Nem ott nőttek, ahol állnak.
> Mint a képeken is látszik, a hatalmas fatörzsek ki vannak tépve a földből gyökerestül, és függőlegesen állva, vagy megdőlve "lebegnek" az egykori talaj felett.
> Ráadásul sokszor olyan fafajok, amelyek az adott földrészen soha elő sem fordultak. És könyörtelenül keresztülhatolnak az állítólagosan több millió éven át lerakódott kőzetrétegeken, fittyet hányva az evolúciónak. (Nézd meg ezeket, nem tudom bemásolni, túl nagy képek)


Jelenthet természeti katasztrófát ahol a föld hirtelen rakódott le, vagy valamilyen élőlény "munkáját". Nem tudom hogy vannak-e erre plauzibilis magyarázatok.

Az értelmes avagy az olyan élet jelenlétére utaló jeleknek amelyek nem az adott korba illenek, avagy az adott kor elméleti fejlettségét nézve lehetetlennek kikiáltott dolgoknak se vége se hossza. Mehetünk a kristálykoponyáktól elkezdve az olyan leletekig amelyek épp hogy nem az emberiség történelme elé nyúlnak.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 5)

Aer:
_"Pont ilyen érzésem van nekem is amikor elérkezünk odáig hogy hiába nől az oroszlánnak 48 csápja és megy le a víz alá élni polip módjára attól még szerinted oroszlán marad. "_

Nem baj Aer, nekem van türelmem. Tehát:

"A természetes kiválasztódás azt jelenti, hogy egy populáción belül általában azoknak az egyedeknek van a legtöbb utódjuk, amelyek az adott környezethez jobban illõ öröklõdõ tulajdonságokkal, azaz génekkel rendelkeznek. Ezeknek az egyedeknek tehát fajtársaikénál több esélyük van arra, hogy génjeiket átadják a következõ generációnak. Az elõnyös gének a generációk során egyre nagyobb gyakorisággal fordulnak elõ, míg a kevésbé elõnyösek gyakorlatilag eltûnnek. Ez a folyamat azt eredményezi, hogy az adott populáció „alkalmazkodik" a környezethez és egyre életképesebb lesz, génállománya azonban egyre korlátozottabb. 
Darwin a természetes kiválasztódást teremtõ folyamatnak vélte, amely új tulajdonságokat hoz létre, sõt, hosszú távon akár teljesen új élõlényeket is, és bármeddig folytatódhat. Ez nem igaz, mivel a természetes kiválasztódás csak „kigyomlálja" a kevésbé alkalmas egyedeket és génjeiket. _Csak a meglévõ tulajdonságok közül tud választani, újak létrehozására nem képes. Genetikai információt töröl, új információt létrehozni nem tud, pedig arra szükség lenne az evolúcióhoz._
Sem a természetes kiválasztódásról, sem pedig egyetlenegy más folyamatról nem derült ki eddig, hogy újfajta élõlényeket hozna létre. _"_


_Forrás:http://auranka.hu/ezoteria/887-a-termeszetes-kivalasztodas.html
_ 
Olvasd el, érdekes. Vagy ezt:

http://ertem.hu/content/view/147/16/

Én ezt fogadom el. Te meg ne fogadd el.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 5)

Aer:

_"Jelenthet természeti katasztrófát ahol a föld hirtelen rakódott le..."_

Jól gondolod, azt jelenti. Csak mivel ez az egész világon megtalálható furcsaság, ennek nyilvánvalóan igen nagy katasztrófának kellett lennie.

Elmesélem, mit mondott el ehhez a geológus prof.
Sokáig a geológusok sem találtak magyarázatot ezeknek a leleteknek a létrejöttére. De lám, az élet segítségükre sietett:
1980-ban kitört a Mount St. Helen's vulkán (USA, Washington állam). Innentől idézem:

"A csúcs közelében lassanként 100 m magasra duzzadó púp jelent meg, a felnyomuló magma miatt, ami a főkráter felé nem talált magának utat. 
1980.  május 18-án reggel következett be a kitörés. A magmapúp fülsüketítő zajjal kirobbant, ami a levegőbe repített az eredeti kúp tetejéből 400 m-t. Ez a robbanás alig bocsátott ki lávát, viszont óriási hamufelhő keletkezett, ami kb. 23 kilométerre tört fel. A kitöréskor fejlődött hő miatt a hegyet borító hó és jég megolvadt, és árvízként zúdult le a hegyről, mintegy 300 km/h-s sebességgel. Ez az ár gyökerestül kicsavarta a fákat, és sodorta tovább magával, ami vulkáni hamuval és iszappal keveredve zúdult tovább."
http://library.thinkquest.org/03oct/00421/szent_helen_k.htm

Folytatom:
A hamuval kevert iszapos ár a hegy oldaláról az egész erdőséget gyökerestül mindenestül belesodorta a völgyben elterülő Spirit tóba. 
A fatörzsek eleinte úszkáltak a víz felszínén, mígnem lassan megtelítődtek vízzel, aminek következtében a gyökér felé eső széles aljuk nehezebb lett, mint a vékonyabb tetejük. A nehezebb végük lesüllyedt, és a fák függőleges pozíciót vettek fel a vízben. Így lebegtek a tó felszínén az aljukkal lefelé. Ez a látvány szöget ütött a geológusok fejébe a fafosszílliákat illetően.

Természetesen a vízben a farönkök hamar elkorhadnak, és nem sok marad belőlük, tehát nincsenek évmillióik az úszkálásra. A vízbe kerülésük után rövid idővel be kell, hogy fedje egy jókora iszapréteg az egész úszkáló kompániát, és jó nagy nyomással rájuk kell telepednie, aztán a felső agyagrétegeknek meg mittudomén milyen rétegeknek el kell zárniuk a levegőt, így a rönkök konzerválódnak, és mint a tapasztalat mutatja, megkövesednek, azaz szén lesz belőlük. 
Eddig mondhatod, hogy hisz az evolúció is ezt tanítja.
Igen, de a bibi ott van, hogy - mint a képek is mutatják -, a farönkök 10-20 néhol 30 méter hosszúságban (jó nagy fák voltak) állnak belekövesedve a talajrétegekbe, amik az evolúció szerint több millió év során ülepedtek le. Ugyanis szerintük a szénnek ennyi idő kellett a kialakuláshoz. De úgy tűnik, ezek a fák erről nem hallottak semmit.
Azzal a ténnyel, hogy a prekambriumtól a paleocén korszakig (cirka 500 millió év) ezek a fák vertikálisan keresztbe állnak a földtörténeti korokon, alaposan keresztbe tesznek az evolúció-tan évmilliókkal való hókuszpókuszának.
Pedig ha nincsenek évmilliók nagy baj van... Mikor alakultak át akkor a fajok egyikből a másikba??
Hogy a kiskésit ezeknek a fránya fáknak!


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 5)

Gyöngyi, remélem, most már elégedett vagy!


----------



## pitti (2009 December 5)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Jó, ezen már átmentünk párszor, de ezek szerint nem nyilvánvaló hogy mi számít "ugyan azon" genetikai állománynak.
> A dns ha már 2%ban változik akkor ember helyett akár delfin is lehetsz, így adja magát a kérdés hogy egészen pontosan meddig számít két dns egyező genetikai állományúnak?
> 
> Vannak olyan fajok a földön amelyek jó ha 1%ban térnek el egymástól és mégis teljesen különböző fajnak vannak besorolva, így őszintén megmondom nem tudom pontosan hány százaléktól tekintesz valamit különböző genetikai állományúnak.
> ...


Aere nem lehecc ennyire ertetlen. A csimpanz es az ember kozott kb. 5% az elteres, de ez az 5% azt jelenti, hogy 150 millio DNA par eltero!!!
A test funkcio az emlosoknel szinte ugyanaz, keringes, nyirok, csontozat, erhalozat, stb, stb.....


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 6)

Így van Pitti, igen!!! \\m/


----------



## Ernoe (2009 December 6)

> Pedig Isaac Newton szerint: "Az első korty a tudomány poharából ateistává tesz. A pohár alján pedig ott van az Isten!"


*Kedves Redlion*

Mindenkinek joga van tévedi egyszer-kétszer az életben, különössen ha 
sok más értelmess dologgal ajándékozta a világot. 
Newton tudományos törekvései, épp ugy mint Darwiné stb, kezdetben arra irányultak, 
hogy isten létét megerösitsék. 

A nagyságuk abban rejlik, hogy munkájuk során az értelmet, a logikát az istenvilágok 
hamis illuzioja elé helyezték.




> Persze, lehet, hogy Ernoe-nek van igaza, és a jövő hétre kiderül, hogy mégis. Bírom Ernoe optimizmusát, minden lehetséges, csak ki kell várni. Hát ezzel nem lehet vitázni, várni kell.


*Kedves Jaszladány*

Egyszer már felsoroltam, hogy *hányszáz millio lényröl és hány milliárd évröl *akarjátok elszámoltatni az evolutiot. Ti teremtéshivök "gyorsabbak" vagytok, ti csak a nyitott kérdések után 
vadásztok aztán zsupsz elöhuzzátok az ingujbol az intelligens alkotot, beteszitek a lyukba és máris Halleluja.

Ez olyan mindha* valaki kételkedne a matematikában *mert még nem találtuk meg az összes primszámot. 

Semmi okunk nincs az evolutioba kételkednünk! 
Az evolutiot nem lehet anélkül megcáfolni, hogy az összes tudományágat amira támaszkodik 
kétségbe vonnánk. 
*Darwin elmélete megváltoztatta a világrol alkotott nézetünket. *
*Az ember nem áll többé az élö világ középpontjában és nem is vagyonk a fejlödés célja*.




> Elmondtam már, de elmondom ezerszer is, hátha egyszer bemegy: Egy megírt program van a DNS-ben, amit senki és semmi nem tud felülírni, átkódolni, kiegészíteni. Amíg ez így van, tetszik nem tetszik, a DNS _merev_,


 
Méghogy a DNA stabil, ha igy lenne akkor nem szaladgálnának a kismamák az elövizsgálatokra.
Egy altato-pille és máris karnélküli gyerekek jönnek a világra. 
Egy rádioaktiv isotop a buzaföld közepén és körbe, körbe mutáns buzafajok jönnek létre.

*Kedves Pitti*

A mikrobiologia ujjabb ismeretei nemhogy aláásnák hanem megerösitik az evolutios elképzeléseket.
Még akkor is ha itt ott korrigálni kell a részleteket.

Ma például tudjuk, hogy a DNA ugyan örzi az öröklödéshez szükséges informatiokat 
de *csak ugy mind egy leirt szöveg (text*).

A reprodukálásnál azonban *az informátio kiolvasása a döntö*. 
Ez az oka annak, hogy a leletek néha egy ugrásszerü "génváltozást"
mutatnak mindha Isten ujja, vagy a Spaghetti-Monszter karja belenyult volna a fejlödésbe.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 6)

Jaszladany írta:


> _Csak a meglévõ tulajdonságok közül tud választani, újak létrehozására nem képes. Genetikai információt töröl, új információt létrehozni nem tud, pedig arra szükség lenne az evolúcióhoz._
> Sem a természetes kiválasztódásról, sem pedig egyetlenegy más folyamatról nem derült ki eddig, hogy újfajta élõlényeket hozna létre. _"_


1. Leírod hogy


> Ezeknek az egyedeknek tehát fajtársaikénál több esélyük van arra, hogy génjeiket átadják a következõ generációnak. Az elõnyös gének a generációk során egyre nagyobb gyakorisággal fordulnak elõ, míg a kevésbé elõnyösek gyakorlatilag eltûnnek. Ez a folyamat azt eredményezi, hogy az adott populáció „alkalmazkodik" a környezethez és egyre életképesebb lesz, génállománya azonban egyre korlátozottabb.


 Na most szerinted az alkalmazkodás miből áll? Komolyan kérdezem, mert itt a kedves hölgy vagy úr leírja az evolúció elméletet betűről betűre és a végén kijelenti hogy pontosan ezért nem érvényes. Most vagy nem érti amit leírt vagy hót hülye hozzá, harmadik lehetőséget nem nagyon látok.

Az élőlények alkalmazkodása pontosan a fizikai alkalmazkodásból áll, márpedig hogy ha leírod hogy a környezet és a dns változása szoros összhangban áll akkor megint csak fogalmam sincs miről beszélünk, mert te magad írod le hogy igenis képes új információ létrejönni a már meglévő kombinálásával.
Ezzel pedig el is jutottunk a tulajdonképpeni problémához:

2. "A már meglévő genetikai információ":
Folyamatosan azzal érvelsz hogy csak a meglévő genetikai információ variálható, azonban eddig a pillanatig senki nem válaszolta meg hogy mi az a meglévő genetikai információ. A DNS-nek iszonyatos méretű területei inaktívak, megint mások folyamatos ismétlődésekből állnak, látszólag minden ok vagy haszon nélkül.

Ha még mindig nem lenne érthető hogy mire gondolok akkor megpróbálom szemléltetni:





Minden egyes szög egy dns bázispárt jelképez, amelyek a nyomás hatására mozdulnak el, alkalmazkodnak, idomulnak. Ergo van egy teljesen képlékeny kódunk ami bizonyos keretek között bármilyen formát képes felvenni. Na most ezen belül árulja már el nekem valaki: mi az hogy meglévő?
Éppen aktív? Lehet hogy 5 perc múlva már passzív lesz, és akkor mi van? A kapcsoló mindkét állapotában jelen van, nincs olyan hogy meglévő vagy nem meglévő csak aktív vagy inaktív.




Teljesen ugyan az a kód csak más formában, más feltételekhez idomulva.

A kód maga lehetőséget ad szinte bármire, a lehető legbanálisabb marhaság egy ilyen fogalom vagy dolog kapcsán "meglévő" információról beszélni, hiszen mindig pont abban a formában nyilvánul meg amire a természet rákényszeríti.

Pontosan olyan dolog ez mintha azt firtatnád hogy egy pohár víz csak egy formát tud felvenni, mert másik formába lehetetlen átönteni hiszen ahhoz teljesen új információnak kell keletkeznie.
Csak azt tudom mondani hogy ha te magad leírod hogy az élőlények alkalmazkodnak, változnak, a genetikai állományukat cserélik, örökítik, akkor nem tudom mi alapján teszed a mondat végére hogy "éppen ezért képtelenek átváltozni".

Persze ettől függetlenül oké. Te hidd azt, én hiszem ezt.​


----------



## pitti (2009 December 6)

Ernoe írta:


> *Kedves Pitti*
> 
> A mikrobiologia ujjabb ismeretei nemhogy aláásnák hanem megerösitik az evolutios elképzeléseket.
> Még akkor is ha itt ott korrigálni kell a részleteket.
> ...


Igazan Ernoe? 
En akkor nagyon megkoszonnem, ha betenned ide a mikro biologia ujabb ismereteit az evolucios elkepzelesekkel kapcsolatban, hogy ne maraggyak sotetben.
Azonkivul kiegeszithetned az ugrasszeru genvaltozasok peldajaval es azzal, hogy ("tudjuk, hogy a DNA ugyan örzi az öröklödéshez szükséges informatiokat de *csak ugy mind egy leirt szöveg (text*).) 
ezt a kijelentesedet honnan "tudjuk".


----------



## pitti (2009 December 6)

Ernoe írta:


> Semmi okunk nincs az evolutioba kételkednünk!
> Az evolutiot nem lehet anélkül megcáfolni, hogy az összes tudományágat amira támaszkodik
> kétségbe vonnánk.


Ernoe kedves, a problema az hogy nem kell cafolnunk a tudomany agakat amire az evolucio tamaszkodik, miutan ezek a tudomany agak cafoljak az evoluciot.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 6)

pitti írta:


> Aere nem lehecc ennyire ertetlen. A csimpanz es az ember kozott kb. 5% az elteres, de ez az 5% azt jelenti, hogy 150 millio DNA par eltero!!!
> A test funkcio az emlosoknel szinte ugyanaz, keringes, nyirok, csontozat, erhalozat, stb, stb.....


Gyakorlatilag mind a ketten azt magyarázzátok nekem hogy egy pohár víz képtelen felvenni bármilyen alakot mert már felvette a pohárét.

Előttetek van a példa hogy a bolygó összes élőlénye ugyan azon kód alapján működik mégis totálisan különböznek egymástól, ebből le lehetne vonni a következtetést hogy a kód képes bármilyen formát felvenni.

Ennek ellenére folyamatosan azzal jöttök hogy még senki nem látta ahogy ezt a pohár vizet átöntik valamilyen más formájú tároló edénybe, ezért valószínűleg nem is lehetséges, hiszen a pohár formája le van tárolva a vízbe és a víz csak a már meglévő formák alapján képes újat felvenni...


----------



## pitti (2009 December 6)

Aere, te froclizol minket. En nem fogok neked sose magyarazni egy pohar vizet, maximum palinkat vagy sort.
Ertsd mar meg, hogy nincsenek fajok kozotti atmeneti fossziliak! (ha csak az Ernoe nem talal egyet a Kaiser Strassen) Pont. Darwin szerint ez megdontotte az evolucios elmeletet.
Draga jo Darwin atyanknak csak elhihettyuk, nem?
Van fajon beluli variacio attol fuggoen, hogy egyes gen szekvenciak activizalodnak vagy deaktivizalodnak, de a melytengeri meduzabol nem lett koszali sas.
Na. 
En asszem itt befelyezem mert ennek mar tenyleg semmi ertelme.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 6)

pitti írta:


> Ertsd mar meg, hogy nincsenek fajok kozotti atmeneti fossziliak!


Tökéletesen értem pitti és egyet is értek ezzel, én csak a DNS-el kapcsolatos érvelésetekkel nem értek egyet ugyanis vissza felé magyarázzátok a dolgokat.
Nincsenek fosszíliák ezért úgy gondoljátok hogy a dns képtelen ilyen formában változni holott ez nem igaz. Az hogy miért nem változik ilyen formában az egy jó kérdés.

Értsd meg hogy én baromira nem az evolúció elmélet mellett érvelek, engem csak az zavar hogy miután megdöntitek az evolúció elméletet utána olyan érvelésbe kezdtek amely épp úgy hibás mint maga az evolúció elmélet. Ennyi.

Én pusztán annyit találtam mondani hogy attól még hogy igazatok van, a miért-re adott válaszotok közel sem biztos hogy pontos, de tényleg csak ennyi. Én is tökéletesen értem hogy nincs semmilyen bizonyítékunk ami fajok közti átmenet elméletét igazolná.


----------



## Ernoe (2009 December 6)

> Igazan Ernoe?





> En akkor nagyon megkoszonnem, ha betenned ide a mikro biologia ujabb ismereteit az evolucios elkepzelesekkel kapcsolatban, hogy ne maraggyak sotetben.
> Azonkivul kiegeszithetned az ugrasszeru genvaltozasok peldajaval es azzal, hogy ("tudjuk, hogy a DNA ugyan örzi az öröklödéshez szükséges informatiokat de *csak ugy mind egy leirt szöveg (text*).)
> ezt a kijelentesedet honnan "tudjuk".


*Kedves Pitti*

Erdekes, hogy mindig olyan vizekre csalod az olvasokat ahol a legtöbbje nincs igazán otthon.
Igy aztán sokmindent belehet mesélni. Az evolutio lényegének megértéséhez nincsen szükség
molekulárbiologiára! 

En most iszom az elsö kávémat nem fogok neked Dendogrammokrol beszélni. A topikrésztvevök
ismereteiben sokkal elementárisabb helyeken is találhatunk hiányosságokat. Beleértve magamat. 

Azt, hogy az élövilág rokonságban van egymással nem Darwin fedezte fel, ö csak bizonyitékokat
hozott fel ennek a ténynek az alátámasztására és ugyanezt teszik a mai uj tudományágak egy még
precizebb formába. Itt folyik a vita. *Itt vannak az elképzelések között ellentmondások* de ez nem
meglepö végülis nem hittanorán vagyunk.

Viccelödtök rajta, hogy "idöt kérek" a mélyebb "titkok" megértéséhez, ez csak arrol árulkodik
hogy a dolog komplexitását még nem fogtátok fel. Néhány éve még nem volt meg a lehetöség
a génekkel kapcsolatos örült adatmenyiségnek a kiértékeléséhez nem azért mert hülyék vagyunk.
A genom egy négybetüs ABC-ben irott könyv, a "sors könyve" ahogy szokták nevezni, amelynek 
tárolására önmagában egy 1,5 GB MemoryStick-re van szükség. Az extrapolátiot rátok hagyom. 

Szerinem nem megoldás ha megfutamodunk a további kutatásoktol és a megértés helyett átadjuk
a szerepet egy földöntuli lénynek. *Imával, gyertyagyujtogatással *nem fogjuk tudni az emberiség
jolétét, (egyáltalán "existentiáját") sokáig fenttartani.

A kérdésedre: 
Hozzád is eljutott talán, hogy az élölények sokkal több génnel rendelkeznek mint nemrég gondoltuk, 
és az öröklödés több mint a gének összessége. A DNA-ban tárolt informatio nem egy 1:1 ben készült
másolata a szervezetünknek hanem ebböl csak bizonyos "megjelölt" részek kerülnek a forditogépbe. 
Röviden a gorilla jobban hasonlit ránk mint a csimpász, ez utobbival mégis több közös génünk van.







A rokonság felismeréséhez nem kell genetika, elég a képre ránézni. 

Csodálom, hogy az együgyü "kreationisták" jobban hisznek áltudományos következtetésekben
mint a saját szemüknek.


----------



## bluelaser (2009 December 6)

Egy vita során v.ki azt mondta nekem, h. az evolúció az mindig pozitív irányú folyamat...
...hát nem tudom...
Az ember érzékszervei szerintem nem pozitiv irányba "fejlődtek"


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 6)

bluelaser:
_"Egy vita során v.ki azt mondta nekem, h. az evolúció az mindig pozitív irányú folyamat...
...hát nem tudom...
Az ember érzékszervei szerintem nem pozitiv irányba "fejlődtek"_

A cápa, aki állítólag a halak között is az egyik legkezdetlegesebb, kilométerekről kiszagolja a vért a vízben. A kutya szaglása 40-szer jobb az emberénél, a hallása 16-szor. És akkor nem szóltunk a sas látásáról és más ragadozók hiperérzékeiről, olyanokról, amik nekünk egyáltalán nincsenek is. 
Ennek alapján a mi érzékszerveink bizony rendesen visszafejlődtek.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 6)

Ernoe:
_"A rokonság felismeréséhez nem kell genetika, elég a képre ránézni."

_Ernoe, kávézzál szépen, de közben ne akarj kábítani minket!_
_Az evolúcionisták is elismerik, hogy egy csomó hasonlóságnak semmi köze a rokonsághoz._
_Madarak - denevérek,
Kutyafélék - erszényes farkas
Hangyász - vakond stb.

Íme egy idézet egy értelmes, gondolkodó embertől:
"Jó, jó, de azért a csimpánz mégiscsak hasonlít az emberre? 

Valóban hasonlít, de csak annyira, ahogy ezt _a konvergencia__ törvénye megszabja._ Ezt a szót látszólagos hasonlóságnak fordíthatjuk. Nézz csak rá egy delfinre és egy cápára! Ugye hasonlítanak egymásra? Pedig az egyik hal, a másik pedig melegvérű emlősállat! Mégis „hasonlítanak” egymásra, mert torpedóalakjuk a legalkalmasabb forma ragadozó életmódjukhoz.

Jöjjünk közelebb a messze tengerektől ide, a kertek aljára! Nézz meg egy házi nyulat és egy mezei nyulat! Ugye édestestvéreknek látod őket? Tapsifülű, nagy testű rágcsáló mind a kettő! _Hanem ez a hasonlóság is csak látszólagos,_ mert _az üregi nyúl_ – a házi nyúl vadon élő alakja –_ a föld alá építi fészkét, hat-nyolc csupasz és vak kölyöknek_ (balra) _ad életet, a mezei nyúl pedig a földre ellik, csak három-négy fia van, ezek pedig szőrösen, nyitott szemmel születnek és néhány napos korukban önállóan esznek!_




Mivel a lovat és a szamarat eredményesen pároztathatja az, akinek öszvérre van szüksége, akadnak, akik a házi nyulat mezei nyúllal(jobbra) párosítanák vérfrissítés homályos gondolatával. Egy ilyen kísérletnek csak egy – szomorú – következménye lehet: a mezei kivégzi a házinyuszit. Tarkóharapással öli meg… _Mert ez a két élőlény csak látszólag hasonlít… _

Nos, lássuk végre a medvét! Azaz a majmot. 

A konvergencia törvénye szabja meg az ember és az emberszabású majmok – _nagyon felületes_ – hasonlóságát, mert az ember is _erdei lény_. A síkságokat csak lóhátra ülve hódíthatta meg, teve nélkül nem boldogulna a sivatagokban – de a sivatagokban is egy-egy erdő – az oázisok – jelentik az életet. Mondanom se kell, hogy a havas hegyoldalakban, vagy a mocsarakban semmi keresnivalónk. Tehát az erdő, az erdő adta táplálék határozta meg az ember és a majom – nagyon felületes – hasonlóságát. 

A darwinisták, de későbbi követőik is hangoztatják, hogy a majmok nem az ember ősei – csak az őseik voltak közösek –, de mindent elkövetnek, hogy olvasóikat más belátásra bírják. Íme egy kép T. H. _Huxley_ könyvéből. Címe: _Az ember helye a természetben_.







Még azt a kis, ölbe vehető gibbont is odaállítják a sorba legnagyobbnak, hogy azt a képtelenséget képpel bizonyítsák! 

_Fejlődési sor!_ Íme, itt van a gibbon, az orangután, a csimpánz, a gorilla és az ember csontváza. Én viszont hozzáteszem, hogy _ezek az élőlények most, a mi jelenünkben élnek, tehát nem „fejlődhettek” egymásból._ Ugyanígy közölhetnék egy macska, egy leopárd és egy oroszlán képét, senki se hinné el, hogy a macskából fejlődött ki a leopárdon át az oroszlán, akkor se, ha a macska képét az ötszörösére nagyítják…
Huxley óta sok víz lefolyt a Themzén és a Dunán, de a harmadik évezred küszöbén kiadott tankönyvben nem szégyellte a tankönyv írója, hogy ilyen „fejlődési sorral” érveljen: 

„Íme, gyerekek, jól figyeljetek, itt van a gorilla, a hegyi gorilla és az ember talpa!” 

Persze, hogy ezek az élőlények is most, a jelenben élnek velünk együtt, tehát nem fejlődhettek egymásból. És ez már a 13. kiadás!"

http://evolucioshipotezis.blogspot.com/
(nehogy kikapjak Gyöngyitől)


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 6)

Na de majomkodjunk még egy kicsit Ernoe.
Ugyanonnan:
"Látod, kedves Öcsém! A butaság, a vakság és a hazugság uralja napjainkban is az Ember származásának filozófiáját. Kutatók figyelik hajnaltól késő estig esztendők, évtizedek óta a csimpánzokat és a többi emberszabású majmot, de senki sem veszi észre, hogy köztük és köztünk sokkal nagyobb különbség van, mint amit a mezei és a házi nyúl között láthattunk. Igaz, csupa olyan dologról van szó, amiről nem „illik” beszélni. Pedig három olyan tulajdonságunk van, ami kizárja rokonságunkat az emberszabású majmokkal:
*1. A hányás*. Akárhogy kerülgetem, csak le kellett írnom ezt a csúnya szót.

A hányás fontos védekező eleme az ember szervezetének, amellyel a gyomorba került emészthetetlen, túl sok, vagy éppen mérgező anyagot eltávolítja.Az alkoholmérgezett ember kihányja gyomortartalmát, a gombamérgezés is hányással – hánytatással – folyik le, akárcsak a fagylaltmérgezés, vagy ha valaki „telezabálja” magát valami nehéz, zsíros étellel.

A majom nem tud hányni. Nem is fog „odafejlődni”, hiszen a nála „fejletlenebb” kutya, macska is kihányja az emészthetetlen vagy mérgező gyomortartalmat.


*2. Az izzadás.* Ez hőháztartásunk nagyon fontos része. Az izzadással, állandó párologtatással szabályozzuk hőmérsékletünket, hogy testünk Celsius szerint mért ideális hőfokon maradjon: 36,5 fokon. Harmincnyolc fokon már betegek vagyunk, a negyven fok már életveszélyt jelent, de akkor is fenyeget a halál, ha harminchat fok alá hűlnénk!
Hűvös szél kerekedik, megborzongunk, mert verejtékmirigyeink összehúzódnak. Tomboló nyári hőségben szinte fürdünk az izzadságban: verejtékmirigyeink kitágulnak, folytonos párologtatással tartják testhőmérsékletünket az ideális 36,5 fokon.

_A majom azonban nem izzad_!

*3. Testünk idegrendszere háromféle mozgást irányít:
*_a) Akaratunktól független mozgások:_ dobog a szívünk, dolgozik a vesénk, stb...
_b) Akaratunktól függő mozgások:_ megyünk, sétálunk, futunk, stb.
_) Akaratunktól félig függő mozgások._ _Ezek a legfontosabbak mostani beszélgetésünkhöz_.

„Farkasszemet” nézhetünk valakivel, de előbb-utóbb pislognunk kell, hiszen ha időnként nem pislognánk, kiszáradna szemgolyónk; megvakulnánk. Lélegzetünket is visszatarthatjuk néhány másodpercre, fél percre, de levegőt kell vennünk, különben megfulladnánk!

_Székletünket, vizeletünket is visszatarthatjuk ideig-óráig. Ez az a tulajdonságunk, amely végképp megkülönbözteti az Embert a majomtól!
_
A majom ugyanis akaratától függetlenül akkor üríti székletét vagy vizeletét, amikor vastagbele utolsó traktusa, vagy a hólyagja megtelik. _Záróizmai akaratától függetlenül működnek_

Nem is kell magyaráznom, kedves Öcsém, hogy _a három biológiai eltérés közül a harmadik is elegendő ahhoz, hogy kimondjuk:_



*A majmokkal semmiféle rokonságban nem vagyunk, biológiai másságuk lehetetlenné teszi, hogy a majmok elinduljanak az emberré válás útján, vagy hogy „unokatestvéreinknek” nevezzük őket.*

Majd „kifejlődik” ez a tulajdonságuk? Ugyan, kedves Öcsém! A majmoknál „fejletlenebb” kutya, vagy a macska is szobatiszta! Ez nem fejlődés kérdése. A hörcsög „csak egy butuska rágcsáló” a mi – szubjektív – megítélésünk szerint, agyának teljesítménye nem is hasonlítható egy kutya vagy egy csimpánz agyának teljesítményéhez. Hanem ennek a butuska rágcsálónak összkomfortos lakása van! Szobatiszta! Ás magának egy jól kibélelt hálóhelyiséget, egy éléskamrát, amit feltölt télire való eleséggel: búzával, árpával – és ás egy illemhelyet!"


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 December 6)

Először is: most nem olvastam hosszan vissza az előzményekben.
Másodszor: nem vagyok sem hívő, sem vallásos.
Harmadszor: A bibliát cirka 6-7 évig olvastam, újból és újból újra kezdve.
Végül kezdtem érteni azt, amire Däniken is utal az írásaiban.
A genetikát valamikor a biblia keletkezése óta ill. előtt kódolgatták belénk.
Valójában egy genetikai kísérlet végeredményei vagyunk, amit a biblia is igen riportszerűen közöl, azok számára, akiknek "van szemük a látáshoz, és van fülük a halláshoz".

Amikor "Isten" különös lényeket teremtett, majd hirtelen szeszélye folytán kiírtotta őket.
Hát nem érdekes?
Nem jött be a kísérleti alany, csináljunk újat !
Voltak óriások, voltak törpék, de egyik se bizonyúlt a megfelelőnek.
Azután jött az életkor.
Ameddig el nem érték a megfelelő számot, igencsak hosszúra kódolták.
Később szükség lett a módosításra, valahogy tizedelni kellett a szaporulatot.
A továbbiakra gondolom, nem kell magyarázat.
Az "alkotóink" valahogy eltűntek félúton, mert valószínű, hogy nem a mostani fajta volt a végcéljuk !


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 6)

Aer:
_"Az élőlények alkalmazkodása pontosan a fizikai alkalmazkodásból áll, márpedig hogy ha leírod hogy a környezet és a dns változása szoros összhangban áll akkor megint csak fogalmam sincs miről beszélünk, mert te magad írod le hogy igenis képes új információ létrejönni a már meglévő kombinálásával."

_Aer kedves, egyszerűen nem tudom elhinni, hogy nem tudod, mi a különbség a fejlődés és az alkalmazkodás (kifejezés) között.
Az első szerint új faj jön létre (ez az ami nem bizonyított)
a másodikban a fajon belül változnak meg bizonyos tulajdonságok (ez tény)
de: *fajon belül*, a már meglévő genetikai állományból.
Olyan új információ nem tud a meglévők kombinációiból sem létrejönni, hogy új faj álljon elő. Ezt nem én állítom. Az eddigi genetikai kísérletek ezt igazolják.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 6)

Jaszladany írta:


> Jöjjünk közelebb a messze tengerektől ide, a kertek aljára! Nézz meg egy házi nyulat és egy mezei nyulat! Ugye édestestvéreknek látod őket? Tapsifülű, nagy testű rágcsáló mind a kettő! _Hanem ez a hasonlóság is csak látszólagos,_ mert _az üregi nyúl_ – a házi nyúl vadon élő alakja –_ a föld alá építi fészkét, hat-nyolc csupasz és vak kölyöknek_ (balra) _ad életet, a mezei nyúl pedig a földre ellik, csak három-négy fia van, ezek pedig szőrösen, nyitott szemmel születnek és néhány napos korukban önállóan esznek!_


Csak egy dolgot szeretnék végre letisztázni. Azt ugye képes vagy jó magad is belátni hogy amit így leírsz az gyakorlatilag annyira kétélű dolog hogy az embernek arról sincs fogalma hogy most harakirit akarsz végrehajtani magadon vagy az ellenfeled próbálod megvágni.

A leírásod tökéletes példája az evolúció elméletnek, *de* ha úgy akarjuk értelmezni akkor a kreacionalizmusnak is, és pontosan ez a lényeg. Nem a vitathatatlan tények vívnak itt csatát hanem szempontok, és pont ezért vagyok néha úgy lemerevedve, hogy az emberek miért akarnak ilyen dolgokat minden erővel különválasztani, holott teljesen lehetetlen.


Jaszladany írta:


> Aer kedves, egyszerűen nem tudom elhinni, hogy nem tudod, mi a különbség a fejlődés és az alkalmazkodás (kifejezés) között.
> Az első szerint új faj jön létre (ez az ami nem bizonyított)
> a másodikban a fajon belül változnak meg bizonyos tulajdonságok (ez tény)
> de: *fajon belül*, a már meglévő genetikai állományból.
> Olyan új információ nem tud a meglévők kombinációiból sem létrejönni, hogy új faj álljon elő. Ezt nem én állítom. Az eddigi genetikai kísérletek ezt igazolják.


Egen, azonban te képtelen vagy párhuzamot vonni a két fogalom között...
A fejlődés csak alkalmazkodás hatására jön létre hiszen maga az alkalmazkodás ténye mutatja hogy van olyan külső erő ami fejlődésre, tovább lépésre készteti az adott fajt.
Persze ha csak nem arra hivatkozunk hogy jönnek az ufók és a földön minden egyes létező élőlényt újrahangolják ami persze nem lehetetlen. Ezen ne múljon.


----------



## Ernoe (2009 December 6)

> A darwinisták, de későbbi követőik is hangoztatják, hogy a majmok nem az ember ősei


*Kedves Jászladány*

Az állitás miszerint "az ember a majmokbol származik" az mindigis egy tipikus vallásos 
emberekböl kiindulo, "rágalmazás", diszkriminálása volt az evolutio követöi ellen.

*A vallásos ember ugyanis nem képes elviselni*, hogy nincs privilegizált helyzetben, 
mi is csak állatok, egyszerü mesztelen majmokhoz hasonlo lények vagyunk. 

Szimpatikus, hogy felsorolod az elölények közötti különbbségeket de ez nem érv
az élö világ rokonsága ellen. Mondom nem kivánok résztvenni áltudományos szemfény-
vesztésekbe. 

*Fogadok veled és a Pittivel*, hogy egy perces élö beszélgetés után a vékonyan magatokrakent
természettudományos maszk leválik. En sem vagyok szakértö a számtalan a részterületen. kiss

Nem lehet, hogy *az egyik pillanatban érvként hozod fel, *hogy minden élö aminosav optikailag
aktiv utána azt kezded el mesélni, hogy az élölényeknek semmi köze egymáshoz.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 6)

Aer:
_"A leírásod tökéletes példája az evolúció elméletnek, *de* ha úgy akarjuk értelmezni akkor a kreacionalizmusnak is, és pontosan ez a lényeg. Nem a vitathatatlan tények vívnak itt csatát hanem szempontok, és pont ezért vagyok néha úgy lemerevedve, hogy az emberek miért akarnak ilyen dolgokat minden erővel különválasztani, holott teljesen lehetetlen"

_Ezt nagyon jól látod Aer, most tényleg eltaláltad szarva közt a tőgyit.
Valóban_, _sok esetben ugyanazt a dolgot egyaránt felhasználhatja bizonyítékul mind az evolucionizmus, mind a teremtés. Mindkettőnek van rá magyarázata, és sokszor mindkét magyarázat megfelelőnek tűnik, ezért a vita meg eldönthetetlennek. Hisz attól függően, melyik nézetet vallod, arra fogod bizonyítéknak látni például a fenti nyulak esetét is.
Ha nem így lenne, nem lennének tudósok mindkét oldal mellett.
Amiért mégis érdemes eszmecserét folytatnunk, azok az apró kis részletek, amik esetleg egyik vagy a másik elméletet megbillenthetik.
Én megbillentem az evolucionizmust, Ernoe meg próbálja visszabillenteni, és kibillenteni a teremtést, közben szórakoztató diskurzust folytatunk. Nagyon jó kis topicot nyitottál, elvagyunk itt vele.


----------



## elke (2009 December 6)

Ugye vigyáztok Jászladányra Fiuk?


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 6)

bluelaser írta:


> Egy vita során v.ki azt mondta nekem, h. az evolúció az mindig pozitív irányú folyamat...
> ...hát nem tudom...
> Az ember érzékszervei szerintem nem pozitiv irányba "fejlődtek"


Nem tudom ki mondta ezt neked de finoman szólva sem lehetett képben a témát illetően.
A természetben minden az egyensúlyra törekszik és akár kreacionista, akár evolúciós nézeteket vallunk ez egy közös pont mindkettőben.

Nézd meg a lábujjaid. Nem használod, visszafejlődik. Nézd meg a struccot, földi madár a lábai megerősödtek, a szárnyai elcsökevényesedtek.
A kutyát a szaglása, hallása tartja életben ezért az fejlődött. Az embert az agya, épp ezért az is fejlődött, nem pedig a többi érzékszerve.

Az ember ezen a téren egy katasztrófa. Mindene biztosítva van, még a seggét se kell megemelnie, ma már gondolkodnia se nagyon kell mert a számítógépek leveszik a válláról ezt a terhet... ne csodálkozzunk rajta ha a totális életképtelenség és az elcsökevényesedés felé vesszük az irányt minden szempontból, és akkor az olyan dolgokról nem is beszéltünk mint az antibiotikumok amivel a saját immun rendszerekről is levesszük a terhet, de a vírusokat amiket ölünk velük olyan drámai mértékben fejlesztjük hogy nem egy olyan törzs kialakult már ami az antibiotikumból táplálkozik.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 6)

elke írta:


> Ugye vigyáztok Jászladányra Fiuk?


Nehéz eldönteni hogy ő vigyáz-e ránk vagy mi ő rá, de vagy így vagy úgy biztosan.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 6)

Ernoe:
_"Nem lehet, hogy *az egyik pillanatban érvként hozod fel, *hogy minden élö aminosav optikailag
aktiv utána azt kezded el mesélni, hogy az élölényeknek semmi köze egymáshoz."
_ 
 <!-- / message --> <!-- sig --> Ernoe, ebben nincs semmi furcsaság, hiszen én azon az alapon állok, hogy az intelligens teremtő ugyanazokat az alapanyagolat (pl. aminosavakat) használta minden élőlény megteremtésénél. Tehát a molekuláris azonosság az én felfogásom szerint nem az élőlények közti rokonságon alapul, mint nálad, (mármint nem azon, hogy egymásból fejlődtek ki) hanem az intelligens tervező alkotott meg minden élőlényt ugyanazzal a jól bevált módszerrel.



_"Egyszer már felsoroltam, hogy *hányszáz millio lényröl és hány milliárd évröl *akarjátok elszámoltatni az evolutiot."

_Eszemben sincs elszámoltatni az evolúciót olyasmiről, ami sosem létezett. Az évmilliók kényszerűen szükségesek az evolúció-elmélethez, ezért lettek kitalálva. Miután kigondolták, hogy a fajok egymásból fejlődtek ki (azért szögezzük le, hogy ezt a teóriát nem Darwin vetette fel először), hamar rájöttek, hogy ez nem mehet egyik napról a másikra. Hát kellett hozzá az ellenőrizhetetlen, követhetetlen zsonglőrködés a képtelen évmilliókkal, évmilliárdokkal, ember nem tudja már követni, mekkora számoknál tartanak, mert időről időre változtatják őket.

Valójában elég megdönteni ezt az évmilliós hókuszpókuszt, és az összes DNS, aminosav, meg egyéb viták feleslegesek. Az egész gondosan felépített struktúra összeomlik úgy, ahogy van. Évmilliók nélkül nincs evolúció, ezért aztán az évmilliók meg a földtörténeti korok borzasztó sulykolva vannak kisgyerekkortól kezdve mindenkiben. Tisztában vagyok tehát vele, mekkora megütközést okoz az evolúción nevelkedett elméknek az a kijelentésem, hogy sajnos: nincsenek évmilliók.

Szóval mi van a több millió éven át lerakódott talajrétegeket átszelő fatörzsekkel?
Mert még egy pár hasonló kérdésem a témában.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 6)

Köszi a törődést, Elke! kiss


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 December 6)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Az ember ezen a téren egy katasztrófa. Mindene biztosítva van, még a seggét se kell megemelnie, ma már gondolkodnia se nagyon kell mert a számítógépek leveszik a válláról ezt a terhet... ne csodálkozzunk rajta ha a totális életképtelenség és az elcsökevényesedés felé vesszük az irányt ....
> 
> Na látod !
> Valahol innentől kellene indulni a témának.
> ...


----------



## elke (2009 December 6)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Nehéz eldönteni hogy ő vigyáz-e ránk vagy mi ő rá, de vagy így vagy úgy biztosan.


 
kiss Nem elfilozófálni, vigyázni rá!!!


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 6)

Aer:
_"A kutyát a szaglása, hallása tartja életben ezért az fejlődött. Az embert az agya, épp ezért az is fejlődött, nem pedig a többi érzékszerve."

_Tudtam, hogy ezzel fogsz érvelni. De a kutyának és a többi állatnak miért nem az agya fejlődött inkább, miért az orra meg a füle?


----------



## elke (2009 December 6)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Aerensiniac írta:
> 
> 
> > Az ember ezen a téren egy katasztrófa. Mindene biztosítva van, még a seggét se kell megemelnie, ma már gondolkodnia se nagyon kell mert a számítógépek leveszik a válláról ezt a terhet... ne csodálkozzunk rajta ha a totális életképtelenség és az elcsökevényesedés felé vesszük az irányt ....
> ...


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 6)

Zsuzsanna:
_"Miért hunyászkodik, alázkodik meg több milliárd ember néhány ezer szarházi elmebeteg előtt ?
Talán nem ártana ezen meditálgatni !"

_Nem ártana, hozz létre rá topicot.


----------



## Ernoe (2009 December 6)

> Amikor "Isten" különös lényeket teremtett, majd hirtelen szeszélye folytán kiírtotta őket.





> Hát nem érdekes?


*Kedves Zsuzsanna03,* 

teljesen igazad van kiss

*Kedves Jászladány*

Lehet, hogy a öröklödés, az élet keletkezése más utat futott be mind azt az evolutio felismeröi
az elsö pillanatban vélni találták, mégis a kreationizmus és az Intelligenter Design 
*egy teljesen a légbölkapott elmélet*.

Maga a Vatikán mondja, hogy "Evolution és Biblia összepasszolnak", tehát a többmilliárd keresztény
is logikusabbnak találja az evolutiot mind az ID-t. 

Képzeljünk el egy intelligens tervezöt aki elöször pusziédes reptilieneket hoz a világra aztán 
küld egy meteort a fejükre, hogy legyen a teremtés koronájának hajtoanyaga az autoba. 

De sorolhatnánk ezt a sok értelmetlenséget a végtelenségig.







........... "Itt történik a csoda" .................
"En ugy gondolom, hogy* itt a második lépésben* ados vagy a részletekkel"


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 6)

Jaszladany írta:


> Aer:
> _"A kutyát a szaglása, hallása tartja életben ezért az fejlődött. Az embert az agya, épp ezért az is fejlődött, nem pedig a többi érzékszerve."
> 
> _Tudtam, hogy ezzel fogsz érvelni. De a kutyának és a többi állatnak miért nem az agya fejlődött inkább, miért az orra meg a füle?


Prior egyensúly. Ha megnézzük az emberi faj adottságait eleve kevés lehetőséggel tudunk csak számolni. A fizikai kondíciója, felépítése még a legjobb pillanatban sem éri el azon ragadozók legrosszabb pillanatait amelyek vadásznak rá.

Sebessége alacsony, fizikai védelme alacsony, mozgékonysága, reakció ideje alacsony, természetes fegyverarzenálja szinte nonegzisztens. Ha ezeket a dolgokat mind összeadod rájössz hogy az embernek hiába javult volna a hallása, látása vagy szaglása, a ragadozót hiába hallotta, látta vagy érezte volna előbb, a veszély tudatától függetlenül semmilyen esélye nem lett volna a védekezésre még csoportban sem.

Az ember egyetlen esélye a túlélésre az volt hogy megszegi a játékszabályokat amelyek a természetet alakítják. Ezt meg is tettük méghozzá úgy hogy teljes lendülettel estünk pofára a ló másik oldalán lévén ma az emberiség legnagyobb ellensége önmaga.

Homo homini lupus est... ember embernek farkasa


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 6)

Ernoe:_
*"Kedves Jászladány*

Lehet, hogy a öröklödés, az élet keletkezése más utat futott be mind azt az evolutio felismeröi
az elsö pillanatban vélni találták, mégis a kreationizmus és az Intelligenter Design 
*egy teljesen a légbölkapott elmélet*.

_Véleményem szerint pedig az evolúció egy légből kapott elmélet, amit pusztán azért találtak ki, hogy az intelligens tervezőt kizárják, és legyen alternatívája a teremtésnek. Ilyen megjegyzéseket én is tudok tenni, ezzel nem jutunk előre. Tényeket, Ernoe, tényeket.


_Maga a Vatikán mondja, hogy "Evolution és Biblia összepasszolnak", tehát a többmilliárd keresztény is logikusabbnak találja az evolutiot mind az ID-t. :wink:

_Szerintem ez nem tartozik ide közvetlenül, és nem is lehet érv az evolucionizmus mellett. Hisz ateista létedre mióta tekintély előtted a Biblia és az egyház álláspontja? Ha pedig tekintély előtted, legyen tekintély akkor is, ha a teremtést támogatja. Szóval messzire visz ez.
Kicsit off-ba tévedtünk, de ha már szóba hoztad_, _szeretnék tisztázni néhány dolgot:_
_
Láttam a topic elején, hogy szidtátok a Vatikánt és a katolicizmust, emlegetve a Közép-Amerikai indiánok kiirtását, az inkvizíciót stb. A Holocaust idején meg a fasisztákat támogatták. Most mégis mérvadóknak számítanak ebben a kérdésben?
Erre is külön topicot lehetne nyitni, de nem akarom bántani a mai katolikusokat, mert nem teszek egyenlőségjelet a mai katolikusok és a középkori egyház közé, de annyit tudni kell: A Katolikus egyház álláspontja sosem tükrözte valamennyi keresztény véleményét. 
Pontosítom: sosem tükrözte a bibliai alapokon álló kereszténység véleményét. Ha így lett volna, nem jött volna létre a reformáció, nem jöttek volna létre a mai kisegyházak, szabadegyházak, stb.

És legyetek tisztában azzal is: azokon a máglyákon, amiket a topic elején emlegettetek, többségében éppen azokat a keresztényeket égették el eretnekként, akik a bibliai kijelentésekhez ragaszkodtak inkább, és nem az egyház dogmáihoz, mert hogy a kettő egyáltalán nem esett egybe. Diocletianus, Néró, és a többi keresztényüldöző római császárok összesen nem pusztítottak el annyi keresztényt, mint a középkori katolikus egyház, sőt, a számok ezerszeres különbséget mutatnak.
Azok a haladó szellemű középkori tudósok pedig, mint Galilei is, akiket a nézetei miatt üldözött vagy megölt az egyház, egyáltalán nem a bibliai kijelentésekkel kerültek szembe, hanem az egyház dogmáival. Pl. A Biblia sehol sem állítja, hogy a föld lapos, sőt, az egyik legrégibb könyvében az áll, hogy a föld gömbölyű, és nem tartja semmi egy üres térben, stb. de az egyháznak sosem az volt a mérvadó, mit mond a Biblia: hanem az, hogy mit mond a pápa és a hagyomány. Ez pedig ma is így van, kérdezzétek meg bármelyik katolikus papot.

A katolikus egyház eleinte foggal körömmel küzdött az evolúció ellen, aztán bekebelezte azt, mint sok más nem biblikus nézetet. Nekik belefér. A középkorban évszázadokon át elzárták a Bibliát az emberek elől, és tűzzel-vassal üldözték azokat, akik birtokolták, másolták és terjesztették, mint pl. a valdenseket, albigenseket, anabaptistákat, stb. Ilyesmiért kellett azoknak a keresztényeknek máglyákon égniük.
Az egyház nem akarta, hogy bárki is felismerje, mennyire különbözik az egyház tanítása a Bibliától, sőt ellentétes azzal.

Pechjükre Luther katolikus teológusként hozzájutott a Bibliához, és nyakukra is hozta a reformációt. Ám a protestáns egyházak, bár sokat visszaállítottak a bibliai alapokból, ugyanúgy dogmákat állítottak fel, mint a katolikusok, majd elhagyták Luther Sola Scriptura elvét. Ettől egyébként már maga Luther is eltávolodott a maga idejében, Kálvin meg simán elégette Servétust a bibliai nézeteiért. Tehát ők is félretették a Bibliát, így ma nekik is belefér az evolúció.

Ami a lényeg: a mai, bibliai alapokon álló kereszténység egyöntetűen elveti az evolúciót, mint összeegyeztethetetlent a bibliai kijelentésekkel.
Ma már senki sem zárja el tőlünk a Bibliát, tehát lehetőséged van magadnak ellenőrizni, összeegyeztethető-e vele az evolúció vagy sem. Ne a pápára hagyatkozz, hanem magad nézz utána a kérdésnek.
Elárulom, szó sincs arról, hogy több milliárd keresztény az evolúciót vallaná; ami azt illeti, csupán egymilliárd keresztényről beszél a statisztika, de ennek csak egy része katolikus vagy protestáns.
Viszont ha többséget keresünk, akkor már idecitálhatjuk a muszlimokat, akiknek a Koránja szintén nem támogatja az evolúciót, ők pedig egymilliárdnál is többen vannak. És ugyancsak egymilliárdnál több hindu van meg buddhista, akik szintén tagadják az evolúciót. A természeti népekről nem is beszélve.
Tehát kedves Ernoe, mi vagyunk többen. De mondd meg nekem, mióta érv az egy elmélet mellett, hogy többen támogatják? Az igazság akkor is igazság, ha csak egyvalaki hiszi el, vagy akár senki se. Sőt, általában az igazság oldalán állnak kevesebben, lásd Galilei.
De ez szerintem itt off téma, a Bibliát és a keresztényeket pedig inkább hagyjuk ki ebből, bár, mivel teológiát végeztem, ebben a témában vagyok leginkább otthon. Tehát szívesen beszélgetek bárkivel a Bibliáról, és arról, hogy mit támogat, vagy mit nem, de ez nem az a topic.
Most szorítkozzunk inkább a tudomány és a tapasztalat tényeire a teremtés kontra evolúcióval kapcsolatban,.

_"Képzeljünk el egy intelligens tervezöt aki elöször pusziédes reptilieneket hoz a világra aztán 
küld egy meteort a fejükre, hogy legyen a teremtés koronájának hajtoanyaga az autoba. :sad:
De sorolhatnánk ezt a sok értelmetlenséget a végtelenségig."_ 

Ernoe, a fentieket a te elméleted állítja, én sosem mondtam, hogy a teremtés gyíkokkal kezdődött, sem azt, hogy meteorbecsapódás történt volna, amitől kipusztultak, meg ilyesmi. Ez az evolúció tanítása, nem a teremtésé, bocsi!


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 6)

Aer:

_"Ha megnézzük az emberi faj adottságait eleve kevés lehetőséggel tudunk csak számolni. A fizikai kondíciója, felépítése még a legjobb pillanatban sem éri el azon ragadozók legrosszabb pillanatait amelyek vadásznak rá."

_Ha a mostani állapotot tekintjük, igazad van. Az ember túlélésére egyetlen fegyvere az agya.
Na de ha eredetileg nem ember volt, hanem valami majomféle, hogy a csodába élt túl? Ha akkor még nem volt ennyi agya? Csak annyi mint ma egy majomnak.

Ha pedig megvoltak a túléléshez azok az eszközei, amik ma egy majomnak vannak, mi a csodáért kellett neki ész? Ha pedig kellett neki, miért nem kell a mai majomnak is több ész a túléléshez?
És a kutyának (meg a többi állatnak) miért nem volt előnyösebb agyat növeszteni, mint agyarat?


----------



## Ernoe (2009 December 6)

> Véleményem szerint pedig az evolúció egy légből kapott elmélet, amit pusztán azért találtak ki, hogy az intelligens tervezőt kizárják, és legyen alternatívája a teremtésnek. Ilyen megjegyzéseket én is tudok tenni, ezzel nem jutunk előre. Tényeket, Ernoe, tényeket.


 
*Kedves Jaszladány*

Ne haragudj de teljesen logikátlan amit mondasz, mert a hasonlatosságoknak a felismerése
olyan régi, hogy *már az öskulturák *abbol indultak ki, hogy mi az álatokkal rokonok vagyunk.

*A monotheismus ezután jött és szétválasztotta az embert az állattol*.

Darwin és az összes tudományág nem apriori jött a gondolatra, hogy mi mégiscsak állatok
vagyunk, ök csak meghajoltak az észérvek elött.







Az Intelligent Designer, (erösen az az érzésem, hogy te ennek az irányzatnak az áldozata vagy),
nem bizonyit semmit. 

Semmit de semmit! Ès *ezért vonta meg töllük az amerikai törvényhozás *a "tudomány" tollával 
valo ékeskedést.

Ti csak loholtok a tudomány peremén, ahol komplikált kérdéseket kontraverz tárgyalnak a tudosok
és be-be kiabáljátok "Itt, itt! Itt nyult bele a csodatevö!" Ugy ahogy az elöbbi ábrán mutattam.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 6)

Jaszladany írta:


> Ha a mostani állapotot tekintjük, igazad van. Az ember túlélésére egyetlen fegyvere az agya.
> Na de ha eredetileg nem ember volt, hanem valami majomféle, hogy a csodába élt túl? Ha akkor még nem volt ennyi agya? Csak annyi mint ma egy majomnak.


Ma is vannak majmok amelyek más módját választották a túlélésnek. Gorillák, csimpánzok, makákók... közel sem egyformák. Egyik a méretre, erőre, brutalitásra ad, másik a mozgékonyságra és a fára mászásra, harmadik a mozgékonyságra, van amelyik pedig egész érdekes módon az eszköz használó készségét fejleszti.

Azonban ha az emberszabásúakat nézed vagy a homo sapiens ágára tartozó majmokat akkor észreveheted hogy egyik hasonló jellemzőt se mutatják. Magyarán az ember őse egy földhöz ragadt védekezés képtelen evolúciós zsákutca volt amely a csodával határos hogy túlélt.



Jaszladany írta:


> Ha pedig megvoltak a túléléshez azok az eszközei, amik ma egy majomnak vannak, mi a csodáért kellett neki ész? Ha pedig kellett neki, miért nem kell a mai majomnak is több ész a túléléshez?
> És a kutyának (meg a többi állatnak) miért nem volt előnyösebb agyat növeszteni, mint agyarat?


Mint említettem amennyire ez meghatározható az emberi evolúciós ág (homo erectus, homo habilis, homo sapiens, stb) már eleve nem rendelkezett azokkal az eszközökkel amelyek egy majomnak a rendelkezésére állnak a túléléshez.
Ha megkérdezed hogy miért, ki tudja? Ehhez meg kellene tudnod mondani hogy milyen volt az életerük akkoriban, milyen állatok vadásztak rájuk és milyen módon szerezték a táplálékukat... megannyi részlet aminek bármelyike magyarázhatja a kérdésed csak ugye hiszem ha akarom módon dől el ez is. Azonban ettől még a lehetőség nyitva van és valid válasz lehet mindegyik.

A következő kérdésed miszerint miért nem kell a mai majmoknak több ész a túléléshez szintén a környezetükben keresendő.
Mivel a gorilláknak az élőhelyeiken egyetlen állat sem elég hülye ahhoz hogy neki menjen egy csoportnak, feltételezhetjük hogy nincs szükségük több agyra ahhoz hogy életben maradjanak.
Mivel a csimpánzoknak az élőhelyeiken egyetlen állat sem elég hülye ahhoz hogy ágról ágra ugráljon utánuk, feltételezhetjük hogy nekik sincs szükségük több agyra amíg elég gyorsak.
A kutyára szintén ez a válaszom... a környezet szabja meg az életfeltételeket. Aki képtelen alkalmazkodni az meghal. Továbbá ez az egész folyamat semmilyen szinten nem követi a tudatos avagy "irányított" fejlődés elméletét, hiszen akkor mára már minden élőlény legalább az ember szintjén lenne intelligenciában.

Az a fene nagy igazság hogy semmi nem utal a fajok fejlődésén belül arra hogy azt bárki tervezgetné... a fajok a környezetükre reagálnak és ahhoz alkalmazkodnak, ezzel pedig kb mindent elmondtuk arról hogy miért nem tudjuk a kedvenc könyvünket kitárgyalni a kutyánkkal.


----------



## redlion (2009 December 6)

Ernoe írta:


> mi is csak állatok, egyszerü mesztelen majmokhoz hasonlo lények vagyunk.


 
Ernoe, te igen, én nem.





Engem a hányás tökéletesen meggyözött.



zsuzsanna03 írta:


> A gond, hogy megint visszakanyarodunk a politikához, a polotikusok és a multik összefonódásához, akik a kis személyes luxusuk miatt nagyívben tesznek az emberiség,és a Föld sorsára, fennmaradására.
> Ez nem csupán "helyi" probléma !
> Ameddig a világ összes országa, embere össze nem fog ezek ellen a paraziták ellen, az egyetlen dolgunk, hogy meditáljunk a Föld pusztulásán.
> Addig is egy szűk réteg luxusban él, míg a világ lakosságának túlnyomó része csak vegetál.
> ...


 


Jaszladany írta:


> Nem ártana, hozz létre rá topicot.


Néhány ezer? KEVESEBB! Egyik kedvenc témám!
Nem kell van ilyen: világnézet II
vagy A természet furcsa játékai


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 December 6)

Jaszladany írta:


> Gyöngyi, remélem, most már elégedett vagy!



Oh, nem csak en, az egesz csalad extazisba van, hogy megtanultal beidezni.:ugras::ugras::ugras:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vMW9tcgBCoQ&feature=player_embedded#at=68


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 6)

Ernoe:
_"Ne haragudj de teljesen logikátlan amit mondasz, mert a hasonlatosságoknak a felismerése
olyan régi, hogy *már az öskulturák *abbol indultak ki, hogy mi az álatokkal rokonok vagyunk."
_
Sok dologban tájékozatlan vagyok, bizonyára ezért nem tudok egyetlen olyan őskultúráról sem, amelyik azt vallaná, hogy az állatokból fejlődtek ki.A rokonság alatt szerintem max. azt értik, amit az indiánok: legfeljebb az állat szellemével éreznek rokonságot_, _hisz mindegyiküket ugyanaz a Szellem Atya teremtette._
_ 
_*"A monotheismus ezután jött és szétválasztotta az embert az állattol*.
Darwin és az összes tudományág nem apriori jött a gondolatra, hogy mi mégiscsak állatok
vagyunk, ök csak meghajoltak az észérvek elött."_ 

A monoteizmus ugyanazt vallja, mint az indiánok. Ugyanaz a teremtő Szellem lehelt életet az állatba is, mint az emberbe. De az indián se nyilazta volna le a bölényt, ha nem érezte volna úgy, hogy neki azt a Nagy Szellem megengedi. Tehát nyilván felsőbbnek gondolta magát a bölénynél. Aztán bocsánatot kért a szellemétől.
A teremtés-hit fölébe emeli az embert az állatnak, mint aki felelős az állatvilágért. *Viszont nem emeli fölébe a másik embernek.*

Míg az evolúció-tan alapján nyilván vannak fejlett emberek (übermensch), és vannak a törzsfejlődésnek még alacsonyabb fokán álló emberfajtái, akik még félig állatok. Ezek pl. az Észak-Amerikai indiánok, akiket ezért nem volt bűn kiirtani, és a földjüket elvenni. És az afrikai feketék, akik nyilván a törzsfejlődés alacsonyabb szintjén állnak, szintén még félig állatok, tehát csak rabszolgáknak valók.
Sőt, a logika alapján vannak kihalásra ítélt, félresikerült oldalági emberfajták, akiket nyugodtan ki lehet irtani, úgyis kihalnának, mint pl. az ausztrál őslakosok. Na meg a zsidók. Vesszen a férgese!
Íme az evolúció csodálatos fajelmélete.
És milyen jó mentség az abortuszra is. Soha azelőtt nem pusztítottak el annyi magzatot, mint az evolúció diadalra jutása óta. Tapsoljunk neki!
Végre egy elmélet, ami helyreteszi az embert az élővilágban. Erkölcsi felelősség nélküli, állati lény, persze néhány übermensch kivételével.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 6)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Oh, nem csak en, az egesz csalad extazisba van, hogy megtanultal beidezni.:ugras::ugras::ugras:
> 
> Na, ennek örülök!
> És a Grand Canyonos linkemet elolvastad?


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 6)

Aer:
_"Magyarán az ember őse egy földhöz ragadt védekezés képtelen evolúciós zsákutca volt amely a csodával határos hogy túlélt."

_Erre mondom azt, hogy mindenki abban hisz, amiben akar. A lányom pl. abban, hogy vannak repülő pónik. Ez csak egy elmélet kedves Aer, de ha neked ez a szimpi, valljad ezt.
Magad is azt írod, hogy ennek az elméletnek az alapján az embernek ma nem uralkodó fajnak kellene lennie a földön, hanem ki kellett volna halnia. Hogy miért nem halt ki mégse? Hát "csak"...
Mert most ehhez a válaszhoz folyamodtál, ugye tudod?

Érdekes az eszmefuttatásod, de a logika mégis azt diktálja:
Ha megvoltak az életben maradáshoz a feltételei annak az ősmajomnak, mi kényszerítette ilyen nagy mértékű továbbfejlődésre, aminek nyomát se látjuk más állatokon?
Ha nem voltak meg, miért nem halt ki?

_"a fajok a környezetükre reagálnak és ahhoz alkalmazkodnak,"

_Ezt nem is vonom kétségbe. Azt vonom kétségbe, hogy a környezetnek olyan frenetikus hatása lenne, aminek következtében a papucsállatkából ember lesz, az állatka genetikai kódjának alapos kibővítésével.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 6)

Jaszladany írta:


> Erre mondom azt, hogy mindenki abban hisz, amiben akar. A lányom pl. abban, hogy vannak repülő pónik. Ez csak egy elmélet kedves Aer, de ha neked ez a szimpi, valljad ezt.


Ez az elmélet plauzibilis és egymásba fonódó részekből áll, kicsit sértőnek találom ezt repülő pónikhoz hasonlítani különösen azután hogy szerinted ha egy oroszlánból polip lesz az attól még oroszlán marad.
Persze ugyan így vissza tudom adni a labdát én is. Mindenki abban hisz amiben akar.



Jaszladany írta:


> Magad is azt írod, hogy ennek az elméletnek az alapján az embernek ma nem uralkodó fajnak kellene lennie a földön, hanem ki kellett volna halnia. Hogy miért nem halt ki mégse? Hát "csak"...
> Mert most ehhez a válaszhoz folyamodtál, ugye tudod?


Sajnálom Jászladány de nem. Külön kihangsúlyoztam neked hogy ahhoz hogy a "miért-et" megállapíthassuk pontos képünk kellene hogy legyen az akkori fajok életkörülményeiről, a bolygó ökoszisztémájáról, klímájáról, magyarán mindenről ami a fajra mint "kényszerítő hatás" hathat.
Ezeknek az adatoknak akár minimális mennyisége is választ adhatnak a miért-re, azonban látod most a szememre veted hogy ezt nem tudom bizonyítani ezért az egész teóriám annyit ér hogy "mert én azt mondtam hogy csak és kész".

Most erre mit mondjak? Te feltételezed hogy van kreátor. Ha van kreátor akkor hívd ide. Nem tudod? Hát akkor a te teóriád is csak azért van mert csak.
Ez egyrészt igazságtalan, másrészt demagóg dolog, ne dobáljuk egymást óvodás szintű dolgokkal.



Jaszladany írta:


> Érdekes az eszmefuttatásod, de a logika mégis azt diktálja:
> Ha megvoltak az életben maradáshoz a feltételei annak az ősmajomnak, mi kényszerítette ilyen nagy mértékű továbbfejlődésre, aminek nyomát se látjuk más állatokon?
> Ha nem voltak meg, miért nem halt ki?


Már megválaszoltam ezt a kérdésed. Továbbá megint egy kis csúsztatás: azt írod hogy "Ha megvoltak az életben maradáshoz a feltételei" holott én végig azt írtam hogy nem voltak meg mert másképp baromság lenne fejlődésről beszélnünk.
A fejlődés csak kényszerítő erő hatására következik be. Úgy hiszem te sem gondolod komolyan hogy az állatok majd ahhoz fognak alkalmazkodni ami nincs is és ezáltal a nagy semmiből elő bukkanik valami ami a nagy semmihez alkalmazkodva fejlődött ki.



Jaszladany írta:


> Ezt nem is vonom kétségbe. Azt vonom kétségbe, hogy a környezetnek olyan frenetikus hatása lenne, aminek következtében a papucsállatkából ember lesz, az állatka genetikai kódjának alapos kibővítésével.


Ha elismered hogy a fajok a környezet hatására változnak akkor nem értem miről akarsz beszélni.

Egy papucs állatkából vagy lesz ember vagy nem. Ne nézz rám mert én sem láttam még egysejtűből tehenet előugrani, és arról sincs semmi fogalmam mi történhetett az elmúlt 10-20 billió évben a földön, napra pontosan.
Ugyanakkor tény hogy az élőlények a bolygón alkalmazkodnak a környezetükhöz, erre te megkérded tőlem hogy lehet-e ez a hatás olyan mértékű hogy arra kényszerít egy tüdővel lélegző főemlőst hogy lemenjen a vízbe és kopoltyúra váltson. Hát mit tudom én? Úgy nézek én ki mint aki a kísérlet kedvéért földet közelebb tudja tolni a naphoz hogy az élőlények rajta kénytelenek legyenek a föld/víz-alá menekülni?

Nem él ember ezen a földön aki megtudná mondani hogy mi történt az elmúlt akárhány billió évben percre pontosan és eközben végig sorolná hogy (*ha*) létezett ez a papucsállatka akkor hány féle mennyiségű és minőségű hatásnak, kényszerítő erőnek volt kitéve, *de* mivel arról sincsen semmi fogalmunk hogy egy élő szervezet milyen mértékben és folyamatossággal képes alkalmazkodni, elég durva dolognak tartom hogy egyesek helyből levonják a következtetést hogy áááááááá olyan nincs. Te például honnan tudod hogy az élőlények milyen mértékben képesek alkalmazkodni? Itt voltál az elmúlt 10 billió évben?

Félre ne érts mert nem sértegetni akarlak, de szerintem mind a kettőnk teóriájából hiányoznak a kézzel fogható bizonyítékok, így baromi igazságtalan dolognak gondolom az azzal való érvelést hogy ha nem tudok valamit bizonyítani akkor álomvilágban élek és csak azért hiszek benne mert csak.
Ha nem így lenne akkor nem teóriának hívnák ezeket a dolgokat hanem tényeknek és nem beszélgetnénk róluk itt.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 6)

Aer:
_"Ez az elmélet plauzibilis és egymásba fonódó részekből áll, kicsit sértőnek találom ezt repülő pónikhoz."
_
Igazad van, bocsánat... Csak olyan meseszerűnek tűnik, de tisztában vagyok vele, hogy másnak meg az én meggyőződésem tűnik meseszerűnek.


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 December 6)

Jaszladany írta:


> Zsuzsanna:
> _"Miért hunyászkodik, alázkodik meg több milliárd ember néhány ezer szarházi elmebeteg előtt ?_
> _Talán nem ártana ezen meditálgatni !"_
> 
> Nem ártana, hozz létre rá topicot.


 
*****


Nem hinném, hogy ezt a gondot egy topik indítása megoldaná.
Ahogy annak idején leigázták, leölték Amerika őslakosságát a piac a terület és egyéb értékek megszerzése miatt, ma ugyanaz a folyamat zajlik, és a világ népei -tisztelet néhány kivételnek - önként, dalolva és birkamód mennek a vágóhídra.
Lásd a magyar ipart, mezőgazdaságot.
A világhírű magyar termék azonnal rossz lett, ahogy a xarba, bocs: az EU-ba beléptünk.
Azóta vesszük, esszük a valóban trutymó szemetet, amit annak idején a kutyáknak vettünk.
A világ többi részén mesterségesen generált éhinséget és terméketlenséget idéznek elő a meteorológiai megfigyelésnek álcázott  *HAARP PROJECT-el.*
Ártatlan emberek millióit gyilkolják a nem létező ""terrorveszélyre" hívatkozva.
És a többi hazugság, hazugság hátán !
Talán ettől kellene előbb megszabadítani az embereket, és mindent tűzzel-vassal írtani, üldözni, ami a tömeges agymosást, lehülyítést szolgálja.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 6)

Aer:
_"Egy papucs állatkából vagy lesz ember vagy nem. Ne nézz rám mert én sem láttam még egysejtűből tehenet előugrani, és arról sincs semmi fogalmam mi történhetett az elmúlt 10-20 billió évben a földön, napra pontosan.
Ugyanakkor tény hogy az élőlények a bolygón alkalmazkodnak a környezetükhöz, erre te megkérded tőlem hogy lehet-e ez a hatás olyan mértékű hogy arra kényszerít egy tüdővel lélegző főemlőst hogy lemenjen a vízbe és kopoltyúra váltson. Hát mit tudom én? Úgy nézek én ki mint aki a kísérlet kedvéért földet közelebb tudja tolni a naphoz hogy az élőlények rajta kénytelenek legyenek a föld/víz-alá menekülni?"

_Nem tudja senki, kedves Aer.Csak gondolják, hogy így volt._
"Nem él ember ezen a földön aki megtudná mondani hogy mi történt az elmúlt akárhány billió évben percre pontosan és eközben végig sorolná hogy (*ha*) létezett ez a papucsállatka akkor hány féle mennyiségű és minőségű hatásnak, kényszerítő erőnek volt kitéve, *de* mivel arról sincsen semmi fogalmunk hogy egy élő szervezet milyen mértékben és folyamatossággal képes alkalmazkodni, elég durva dolognak tartom hogy egyesek helyből levonják a következtetést hogy áááááááá olyan nincs. Te például honnan tudod hogy az élőlények milyen mértékben képesek alkalmazkodni? Itt voltál az elmúlt 10 billió évben?"

_Igazad van, nem voltam itt, és senki sem volt itt, de az én meggyőződésem szerint nem is volt elmúlt 10 billió év.
_
Félre ne érts mert nem sértegetni akarlak, de szerintem mind a kettőnk teóriájából hiányoznak a kézzel fogható bizonyítékok, így baromi igazságtalan dolognak gondolom az azzal való érvelést hogy ha nem tudok valamit bizonyítani akkor álomvilágban élek és csak azért hiszek benne mert csak.
Ha nem így lenne akkor nem teóriának hívnák ezeket a dolgokat hanem tényeknek és nem beszélgetnénk róluk itt.

_Igazad van, ami teória az teória, a tény pedig tény. Amikről pedig az imént szót ejtettünk, (a fajok kialakulása stb.) valóban csak teóriák. Tiszteletben tartom a tiédet, és többet nem fogom meseszerűnek nevezni.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 6)

Jaszladany írta:


> Oh, nem csak en, az egesz csalad extazisba van, hogy megtanultal beidezni.:ugras::ugras::ugras:
> 
> Na, ennek örülök!
> És a Grand Canyonos linkemet elolvastad?


Megint elfelejtetted bezárni a mondatot [/quote]-vel :idea:


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 6)

Zsuzsanna, hogy jön ez az evolúcióhoz?


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 6)

Aer, továbbra sem tudok beidézni innen a fórumról, Gyöngyi szerintem úgy érti a beidézést, hogy linkelek.
Nekem nem lesz ilyen keret vagy mi, mint nektek.


----------



## Ernoe (2009 December 6)

_



A teremtés-hit fölébe emeli az embert az állatnak, mint aki felelős az állatvilágért. 

Kattints a kibontásához...

_*Kedves Jászladány*

Még 30 éve sincs, hogy az állatvédelmi-törvényeket beiktatták németországban.
Azidáig az állat egy "dolog" wolt és mindenki azt csinált vele amit akart.

A "Schüttzenverein-ok", magyarul vadászegyesületek ugyanazok az emberek akik az 
Urnapi körmeneten a zászlokat viszik, tenyésztik a fácánt, hogy lelöhessék.
A bikaviadalok a mai napig is a 70-évekig "vallásállamban" élö Spanyolok
kendvenc szorakozása. Az angol uriemberek meg rokavadászatra járnak aminek
a tetöpntja, hogy a kutyák széttépik a rokát. .....
_



Viszont nem emeli fölébe a másik embernek

Kattints a kibontásához...

_Azért ugy másfél évezredig elviselték a rabszolgatartást, azért Luther csak 
heccelt hogy "gyujcsátok fel a zsidok" házait mert olyan csökönyössek, hogy 
nem akarják Jézust elismerni. 

Es nem utolsosorban emlékeztetlek arra, hogy a "felebarát" alatt a szomszédot,
a rokont (a feleség szobol ez jol érzödik) értették, a hitetlenek kivoltak zárva.
_



Sok dologban tájékozatlan vagyok, bizonyára ezért nem tudok egyetlen olyan őskultúráról sem, amelyik 

Kattints a kibontásához...

_Nem akarlak terhelni de a Buddhizmus állandoan arrol beszél, hogy ha rossz 
vagy akkor csusomásoként jössz a világra. Figyelem, nem "egy csuszomászoként" 
hanem "te csuszomászo".
_



Míg az evolúció-tan alapján nyilván vannak fejlett emberek (übermensch), és vannak a törzsfejlődésnek még alacsonyabb fokán álló emberfajtái, akik még félig állatok. Ezek pl. az Észak-Amerikai indiánok, 

Kattints a kibontásához...

_Sületlenség, az ilyen értelmezés csak a vallásos talajon burjánzott. 
A vallásos emberek még *most sem mindig hajlandok odafigyelni mit is tanit az 
evolutio*, még te is, ugy pár oldallal odébb azzal érveltél, hogy a majmok 
seholsem váltak embereké az állatkertben.

Az evolutio és a humanizmus kéz a kézben jár, mert aki tudja magárol, 
hogy nem különbb mint más állat az nem lesz raszista.

_



És az afrikai feketék, akik nyilván a törzsfejlődés alacsonyabb szintjén állnak, szintén még félig állatok, tehát csak rabszolgáknak valók.
Sőt, a logika alapján vannak kihalásra ítélt, félresikerült oldalági emberfajták, akiket nyugodtan ki lehet irtani, úgyis kihalnának, mint pl. az ausztrál őslakosok. Na meg a zsidók. Vesszen a férgese! Íme az evolúció csodálatos fajelmélete.

Kattints a kibontásához...

_A nationalszocializmus minden féle befolyást a szolgálatába állitott, 
nemcsak a biologiai fejlödés történetet. 
Ugy a vallást, mind a természettudományokat söt az okkultizmust.
_



És milyen jó mentség az abortuszra is. Soha azelőtt nem pusztítottak el annyi magzatot, mint az evolúció diadalra jutása óta. Tapsoljunk neki!
Végre egy elmélet, ami helyreteszi az embert az élővilágban. Erkölcsi felelősség nélküli, állati lény, persze néhány übermensch kivételével. 

Kattints a kibontásához...

_Már megint tulzásba mégy. Hány ezerszer kell mondjam, hogy az ember megjelenése 
ota összesen nem élt még anyi ember mint most!
Korábban nem kellett abortusz, a gyerekek meghaltak maguktol muttival együtt a szüléskor.
Korábban már tizenéves korban férhezadták a lányokat es gyerekfejjel mamák lehettek.
Korábban minden ember nemibeteg volt, többé vagy kevésbé. 
Es nem utolsosorban mind rosszulfejlett-rosszultáplált volt mert az agrártudományok 
hiányolták az evolutio által nyert eredményeket.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 6)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Nem hinném, hogy ezt a gondot egy topik indítása megoldaná.
> Ahogy annak idején leigázták, leölték Amerika őslakosságát a piac a terület és egyéb értékek megszerzése miatt, ma ugyanaz a folyamat zajlik, és a világ népei -tisztelet néhány kivételnek - önként, dalolva és birkamód mennek a vágóhídra.
> Lásd a magyar ipart, mezőgazdaságot.
> A világhírű magyar termék azonnal rossz lett, ahogy a xarba, bocs: az EU-ba beléptünk.
> ...


A "birka" jelző megint egy érdekes dolog. Szeretném felhasználni egy saját elméletemhez, miszerint az emberi elme és személyiség sokban hasonlít a fizikális folyamatokhoz, legyen az evolúció elmélet vagy szimpla fizika.

Egészen pontosan azt találom érdekesnek ebben hogy ha elfogadjuk az érvelést miszerint egyetlen élőlény sem változik biológiailag ok nélkül, akkor nagyon szépen meghúzhatjuk a párhuzamot azzal a ténnyel hogy semmilyen állat sem adja fel a szokásait, élet vitelét, "ego"-ját ha arra nincs rákényszerítve.

Pontosan ez köszön vissza amikor "birka" természetet emlegetünk. Tele a hasunk, kényelmesen ülünk, van tető a fejünk fölött, minden oké. Miért érdekelne bárkit is hogy Amerika vagy bármelyik állam gyakorlatilag nyílt terrorizmus keretében írt ki milliókat, rohan le országokat?

Persze van még egy nagyon csúnya dolog is ebben, lévén a hatalom nem csak ebben a formában manipulál minket. Azok akik tényleg felemelik a hangjukat az igazság nevében azokat nevetségessé teszik. Ha tenni is mer az igazság nevében akkor szétverik lévén a közbiztonságot fenyegette. Mindezt a nép nevében természetesen.

Demokrácia van emberek, de ez csak addig érvényes amíg önként birka módjára viselkedtek. A demokráciát megkérdőjelezni már nem hogy jogotok nincs de a kommunizmust megszégyenítő gyorsasággal és kegyetlenséggel fognak benneteket szana-széjjel verni.


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 December 6)

Jaszladany írta:


> Zsuzsanna, hogy jön ez az evolúcióhoz?


 

A válaszomban beidéztem, amire válaszoltam !!!
Éppen Neked !


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 6)

Jaszladany írta:


> Aer, továbbra sem tudok beidézni innen a fórumról, Gyöngyi szerintem úgy érti a beidézést, hogy linkelek.
> Nekem nem lesz ilyen keret vagy mi, mint nektek.


Kapcsos zárójel? [ <- ilyen?
Nem tudom hogy milyen billentyűzeted van, de a magyar billentyűzeten az F és a G gombok kellenek hozzá. Tartsd nyomva az AltGr nevű billentyűt ami a space-től (a szóköz, a billentyűzet leghosszabb gombja) jobbra található és eközben nyomd meg az F-et a "[-hez" a G-t A "]-hez".


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 6)

Ernoe:
"_Még 30 éve sincs, hogy az állatvédelmi-törvényeket beiktatták németországban.
Azidáig az állat egy "dolog" wolt és mindenki azt csinált vele amit akart."...

_Nem idézek ide tőled mindent, mert most az egyszer majdnem mindenben egyetértek veled.
Az ember visszaél azzal a helyzettel, hogy fölötte áll az állatnak, és arra használja fel, amikről Te is írsz. Korántsem tölti be azt a szerepet, amire a teremtés predesztinálta.
Abszolút így van, és nagyon szomorú. Ennek nem a teremtés-tan az oka, annak inkább pozitív irányba kellene hatnia, hisz az embernek tisztelnie kellene a Teremtője minden teremtményét. Hogy mégsem így van, annak az ember önző és gonosz természete az oka.
De ettől még a tény tény marad: az ember fölötte áll az állatnak. 

Lutherrel kapcsolatban is igazad van. Említettem, hogy a reformáció is elhagyta a bibliai alapokat, és nagyon sok hibát, sőt bűnt követett el. Többek között épp oly antiszemita volt, mint a katolikus egyház.
Abban is igazad van, hogy az antiszemitizmus nem a darwinizmus folyománya, ahogy más népek kiirtása, vagy a rabszolgaság sem az, én úgy értettem, hogy igazolást nyújt ezekhez, csak nem fejtettem ki bővebben.
Persze igazad van, ha nem a darwinizmusban, akkor másban keres igazolást az ember hataloméhsége és pénzsóvársága. És valóban, a vallást is felhasználja erre, vagy úgy, hogy elzárja a Bibliát, vagy úgy, hogy kiforgatja és félremagyarázza.

Mindenesetre az evolúció és a humanizmus együttműködését kicsit furcsállom, mert nehezen látok humanizmust egy olyan elméletben, ahol az erősebb eltapossa, kiszorítja vagy kiszelektálja a gyengébbet, de te biztos nem így értetted.

Az abortusszal kapcsolatban nem értek mindenben egyet veled, és fenntartom, hogy az evolúciós tanítás valamelyest enyhíti a nők bűntudatát, mert egy nő sosem azért veteti el a gyerekét, mivel tekintettel van a túlnépesedésre. És igazolást ad az abortuszt végző orvosnak is.
De amúgy ezzel is biztos sarkítottam, mert a nők többségének egy abortusz esetén, akár ebihal az még a pocakjában, akár nem, sokszor életre szóló bűntudata marad. Ezt tehát teljesen úgysem lehet kiölni.

Na és mi van a fa-fosszíliákkal? Abban még kíváncsi lennék az evolúciós magyarázatra. Tényleg nem tudom.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 6)

Aer, köszi, megpróbálom.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 6)

Zsuzsanna, mindenben egyetértek veled, csak nehezen tudom az összefüggéseket követni, bocsi.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 6)

Jaszladany írta:


> Mindenesetre az evolúció és a humanizmus együttműködését kicsit furcsállom, mert nehezen látok humanizmust egy olyan elméletben, ahol az erősebb eltapossa, kiszorítja vagy kiszelektálja a gyengébbet, de te biztos nem így értetted.


Ez is egy érdekes téma. Érdekes módon a természetben a halál nem jelent olyan drámai dolgot mint az emberi civilizációban. Tulajdonképpen ha erre a kérdésre vetődik a téma meg se tudnám mondani hogy honnan van az embernek ez az iszonyatos fóbiája a haláltól, ami elől inhumán, etikátlan és őrült dolgokba menekül.

Ma már ott tart az orvos tudomány hogy emberek szerveit transzplantálja, darabokra szed, összerak egyéneket. Azokat is életbe tartja akik soha nem lesznek életképesek, azokat is életben tartja akiknek soha nem lesz alkalmuk többé teljes életet élni.
Elnézve azokat a marhaságokat mint ami annak a kómás nőnek az esetében történt hogy a politikusok közölték hogy az orvos aki 20 vagy hány év után le meri kapcsolni az őt éltető gépekről annak elintézik hogy sehol ne kapjon munkát, aztán a spontánt tüntetés amelynek résztvevői nem akarták elengedni a mentőt, olyan táblákkal felfegyverkezve hogy ébredj fel mert meg akarnak ölni...

Az egészben szinte az ember az ami a legkevésbé számít.
Valaki egyszer azt kérdezte hogy mit ér az életünk ha feladjuk érte azt ami emberré tesz minket?
Ma kár őssejt terápiáról filozofálnak az orvosok amiket halott magzatokból akarnak kinyerni és más állatokban akarnak szerveket növeszteni hibrideket, kimérákat előállítva....

A halálfélelem egy természetes dolog, azonban az amit az ember csinál az túl megy minden határon, és akkor még csak maradandót se alkot, mert akit így össze foltozgatnak az előbb vagy utóbb de mindenképpen meghal.
Én soha nem engedném ezt magamon... ha eljött az idő akkor eljött. Nem aláznám meg sem magamat sem pedig mondjuk a donort azzal hogy a szétcincált testével próbálok magamnak még időt szerezni ebben a világban...

Persze ugyanakkor én nem osztoztam ezen a halál fóbián soha életemben. Így nehezen is képzelem el azt az embert aki szétszedeti a testét meg összerakatja azt csak azért hogy fiatalabbnak tűnjön vagy pedig hogy pár évvel tovább húzza... azt sem értem hogy ha az élethez feltétlen jogunk van akkor hogyan lehet az hogy a halálhoz nincs.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 6)

Aer:
_"Érdekes módon a természetben a halál nem jelent olyan drámai dolgot mint az emberi civilizációban. Tulajdonképpen ha erre a kérdésre vetődik a téma meg se tudnám mondani hogy honnan van az embernek ez az iszonyatos fóbiája a haláltól, ami elől inhumán, etikátlan és őrült dolgokba menekül."

_Talán mert az ember fel tudja fogni a halál mibenlétét, az állat pedig nem. Tapasztaltam, hogy az állatnak is van valamilyen felfogása a halálról, de ez nem olyan szintű mint az emberé.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 6)

Hmm... érdekes elképzelés. Ha abból indulunk ki hogy az ember öntudata fejlettebb mint az állatoké valószínűleg egyértelműen több a "vesztenivalója" is.
Igen azt hiszem ez egy plauzibilis magyarázat.
A miért-et meg felesleges megkérdeznem, úgy érzem hogy nem szeretném tudni a választ erre a kérdésre.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 6)

Megfigyeltem, hogy ha kutyasétáltatás közben a kutyám valamilyen állat tetemére bukkan, valami jellegzetes távolságtartással szagolja meg. Olyan sajátos ilyenkor a testtartása, a viselkedése, hogy ha nem látom is mit szagol, akkor is biztosan tudom, hogy tetemet talált. 
Hiába húsevő ragadozó, nem valami kaját vagy ilyesmit lát a tetemben... Ha kinevetsz is, én akkor is állítom: a kutya érzékeli a halált; és bármilyen furcsa, valami óvatos elhúzódásra készteti.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 6)

Minden élőlényben közös az ismeretlentől való félelem.


----------



## Ernoe (2009 December 7)

> Mindenesetre az evolúció és a humanizmus együttműködését kicsit furcsállom, mert nehezen látok humanizmust egy olyan elméletben, ahol az erősebb eltapossa, kiszorítja vagy kiszelektálja a gyengébbet, de te biztos nem így értetted.


*Kedves Jaszladány*

Ami az "erösebb kutya közösül" slogent illeti az épp ugy nem Darwin vagy az evolutio gondolatát valoban felfogo emberektöl ered mint a majomtol valo zármazás

En kiismerem magamat klerikális körökben, tudom, hogy a majommal, és a szexualis hátrányoshelyzetüség propagandájával lehetet a nyájat a legjobban távoltartani az "istentelen" evolutiotol.

Nem nehéz kitalálni, hogy mit fog választani magának az egyszerü ember, ha alternativaként az "Isten képét és hasonlatosságát" vagy a majommal valo rokonságot kinálod neki. 




> Az abortusszal kapcsolatban nem értek mindenben egyet veled, és fenntartom, hogy az evolúciós tanítás valamelyest enyhíti a nők bűntudatát, mert egy nő sosem azért veteti el a gyerekét, mivel tekintettel van a túlnépesedésre. És igazolást ad az abortuszt végző orvosnak is.
> De amúgy ezzel is biztos sarkítottam, mert a nők többségének egy abortusz esetén, akár ebihal az még a pocakjában, akár nem, sokszor életre szóló bűntudata marad. Ezt tehát teljesen úgysem lehet kiölni.



Erdekes, hogy nö létedre hogyan vélekedsz a saját nemedröl. En nem tudom elképzelni, hogy egy személy örömmel és alaptalanul végrehajtatna magán egy mütétet, még akkor is ha ambulant.

Ezzel ellentétben sok esetet ismerek ahol istenveréssel fenyegetve olyan büntudatot keltettek nökben hogy életük végéig nem heverték ki. 

Tipikus példa volt nemrég egy 9-éves délamerikai kislány esete akit az anyjával együtt kiközösitettek a katholikus egyházbol mert terhes volt az apjátol és az anya hozzájárult a mütéthet. A papa továbbra is magához veheti az oltáriszentséget, ö nem lett "gyilkos"


----------



## pitti (2009 December 7)

Ernoe írta:


> Tipikus példa volt nemrég egy 9-éves délamerikai kislány esete akit az anyjával együtt kiközösitettek a katholikus egyházbol mert terhes volt az apjátol és az anya hozzájárult a mütéthet. A papa továbbra is magához veheti az oltáriszentséget, ö nem lett "gyilkos"


Es ez hogyan bizonyiccsa az evoluciot?


----------



## Ernoe (2009 December 7)

> Es ez hogyan bizonyiccsa az evoluciot?


 
Gondolom ha az egészet elolvasod megérted miröl van szo. :``:.


----------



## pitti (2009 December 7)

Ernoe írta:


> Gondolom ha az egészet elolvasod megérted miröl van szo. :``:.


Ernoe, nagyon optimista vagy az en megertesemet illetoleg!!


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 7)

Ernoe:
 _*[Kedves Jaszladány*__

Erdekes, hogy nö létedre hogyan vélekedsz a saját nemedröl. En nem tudom elképzelni, hogy egy személy örömmel és alaptalanul végrehajtatna magán egy mütétet, még akkor is ha ambulant.]_

Semmi ilyesmit nem mondtam, valamit félreértettél.

_[Ezzel ellentétben sok esetet ismerek ahol istenveréssel fenyegetve olyan büntudatot keltettek nökben hogy életük végéig nem heverték ki.]_

Egy tanárnőm mondta egyszer: két dologért képes bármire a nő: hogy legyen gyereke, és hogy ne legyen gyereke. Ha nem akar gyereket, úgyis elveteti, akármivel riogatják. Ennek ellenére mélyen a szívében ott lesz a bűntudat, akár istenhívő, akár nem, mert ebben az esetben a lelkiismeretet nagyon nehéz elhallgattatni. 


_[Tipikus példa volt nemrég egy 9-éves délamerikai kislány esete akit az anyjával együtt kiközösitettek a katholikus egyházbol mert terhes volt az apjátol és az anya hozzájárult a mütéthet. A papa továbbra is magához veheti az oltáriszentséget, ö nem lett "gyilkos"]
_ 
Én annyi mindenben nem értek egyet a katolikus egyházzal, hogy nem mondhatom katolikusnak magam, még ha annak is kereszteltek.
Ne menjünk most bele szerintem az abortuszvitába, de hogy lásd, a katolikusok mennyire nem a Bibliát veszik alapul: a Biblia szigorúan elítél minden vérfertőző kapcsolatot, ennyi idős gyerek esetében pedig nemi erőszak is, tehát pláne, ezért az apát is minimum ki kellett volna közösíteni. De legalább a világi törvények biztos elítélték.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 7)

Látod, Aer, hiába teszek én be akármilyen zárójelet, nekem nem idézi be. Ez a progi utál engem!:555:


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 7)

*Kedves Ernoe,* visszatérnék az evolúciós témára.
Ezzel az evolúció-humanizmussal kapcsolatban eszembe jutott egy érdekes dolog, ami szintén érvem az evolúcióval szemben.

Darwin elmélete azt feltételezi, hogy az életért és a társakért folyó küzdelem az ugyanazon fajhoz tartozó egyedek között a legerősebb. Ezt a versenyt az evolúció hajtóerejének tekintik. Ám kivételesen ritka a halálos végű küzdelem két azonos fajhoz tartozó állat esetén.
Ha könyörtelen kiszorítósdi folyik az azonos fajon belüli egyedek között, mi a magyarázat arra, hogy pl. egymást figyelmeztetik a veszélyre?
Ha a kertünkben sétál a macska, a rigó éktelen csivitelésbe kezd, és jelzi a többieknek a macsekot. A nyulak dobbantanak a talajra, ha veszély jön. A lovak, zebrák, tulkok úgy legelnek, hogy közben egyikük mindig ügyeletes figyelő... és jelzi, ha futni kell. A madarak, fókák, majmok szintén őröket állítanak. A juhok, a zergék dobognak, sípolnak. Ez nem tűnik heves küzdelemnek.

Maga Darwin írja (itt van előttem, de nem idézem pontosan):

Az állatok fontos szolgálatokat is nyújtanak egymásnak: így a farkas és más ragadozók csoportban vadásznak, segítenek egymásnak a zsákmány elejtésében. A pelikánok egyetértésben halásznak. A páviánok együtt görgetik el a köveket, hogy rovarokat találjanak, és megosztoznak a zsákmányon.

A csoportban élő állatok kölcsönösen védik egymást. A bölények, bivalyok, gnúk, elefántok stb. középre terelik a borjakat, míg ők kívül védekeznek.

Darwin megemlít egy példát, amikor a hegyre felmenő páviánok visszamásztak a fiatalabbakhoz, akiket közben megtámadtak a kutyák. És az idősebbek elkergették a kutyákat. Egy kicsi, aki teljesen lemaradt, hangos segélykiáltással hívta a többieket, mire egy hősies öreg lemászott érte a hegyről és biztonságba vezette. (Ennyi Darwintól)

A legmegdöbbentőbb jelenet, amit eddig egy dokufilmben láttam a kafferbivalyok esete volt. A csordából elkaptak egy bivalyt az oroszlánok (4-5 jól fejlett macsek) és leterítették. A többi bivaly, úgy 6-8 állat menekült, de távolabb megálltak, és visszafordultak.
A leterített bivalyt már ellepték az oroszlánok. Aztán a többi bivaly egyszer csak egy összehangolt támadással nekirontott az oroszlánoknak. Szó szerint elkergették őket a földön fekvő bivalyról.
Nézegették a sebesült társat, orrukkal böködték.

De a bivaly már nem mozdult. A többiek egy ideig még próbálkoztak életre kelteni, de halottnak látszott.
Akkor a bivalyok tovább bandukoltak. Egyszer csak mégis feléledt a földön fekvő bivaly és utánuk bődült.
Erre megint visszafordultak. Az egyik odajött a sebesült bivalyhoz, és addig bökdöste, taszigálta, amíg lábra segítette. Amaz felkelt, és elballagott együtt a csordával.

Ha nem a saját szememmel látom, sosem hiszem el.
Szóval hol van itt a fajokon belüli ádáz kiszorítósdi?

Lehet, hogy az erősebb kutya példája nem az evolúcionstáktól ered, de ők hirdetik. Biztos van benne igazság, de a jelek arra vallanak, hogy azért a gyengébb egyednek is jut élettér. Részt kap a zsákmányból, és ha odébb áll néhány kilométerrel, még feleséget is találhat magának. A küzdelem egyáltalán nem olyan heves, hogy támogassa az evolúciót.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 7)

Jaszladany írta:


> Látod, Aer, hiába teszek én be akármilyen zárójelet, nekem nem idézi be. Ez a progi utál engem!:555:


Mert nem úgy kell kitenni =]
Csak annyit csinálj hogy beírod kapcsos zárójellelQUOTE)
Utána be írod *azt amit idézni akarsz* és végül lezárod azzal hogy (/QUOTE) szintén kapcsos zárójellel a normál helyett .
A lényeg hogy a két quote között amit írtál az lesz idézetként kiemelve.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 7)

Aer, köszi, úgy is próbáltam!
Erre berakta ezekkel a quote-okkal együtt. Az előbb a filmes topicban írtam egyet, oda meg sikerült beidézni. Hát én ezt nem értem. Mindegy, azért valahogy majd elboldogulok.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 7)

Folytatom az érveimet *kedves Aer*, kíváncsi vagy még rájuk? Mert akkor nem hagylak unatkozni.

Haladnék tovább a fa-fosszíliákkal megkezdett évmilliók témájában, amire Ernoe-nak eddig még nem volt ideje reagálni.

Belinkeltem a Grand Canyonról szóló érdekes cikket, de szerintem Gyöngyin kívül senki sem olvasta el, amit nagyon megértek. Én is fórumot akarok itt olvasni, nem weboldalakat.

Tehát feldobom az új témát: mennyi az univerzum, a nap és a föld életkora?

Egy rövid idézet.
"Már a múlt században (XIX.) felismerték, hogy a Nap nem fedezheti kisugárzott energiáját kémiai égéssel. A fizikus Lord Kelvin kiszámította, hogy a Nap egészének gravitációs összehúzódásából felszabadítható energia is csak pár tízezer évre lenne elegendő."

Kelvin mérési adatait azonban éppen egyidőben publikálták a Darwin elméletének térhódításával.
Minthogy ezek pontos fizikai méréseken alapultak, és csupán néhány feltevést igényeltek, így megcáfolhatatlannak látszottak, és habár vonakodva, de széles körben elfogadták a geológusok. Azonban Darwin, és növekvő létszámú evolucionista palentológusokból és biológusokból álló tábora nem tudta elfogadni a Kelvin által meghatározott rövid időtartamot, mivel az ő elméletükhöz jóval nagyobb mértékű időtartamra volt szükség. A Kelvin által közzétett geológiai idő drasztikus lecsökkenése egyértelműen a természetes kiválasztódás általi evolúció elvetését követelte.

Darwinnak be kellett ismernie, hogy Kelvin adatai félelmetes akadályt jelentenek a természetes kiválasztódás számára. Kihagyta hát a hosszú időintervallumokra való konkrét hivatkozásokat, és megpróbált kompromisszumot találni a korábbi rendkívül lassú evolúció dolgában. Röviden: A teljes elmélete megingott azáltal, hogy megpróbált igazodni Jenkins és Kelvin érveihez. 
_(Szintén idézet Don L. Eicher könyvéből )_ 

Persze az evolucióhoz minden áron ragaszkodókat Kelvin állításai nem zavarták. Egyszerűen félresöpörték a neves fizikus méréseit.
Folytatom!


----------



## Ernoe (2009 December 7)

*Kedves Jászladány*

Darwin nem volt soha atyauristen, öis mint minden ember mondott az életében találot és néha tévedett. Ez természetes.

Egy jo példa rá, hogy amikor Darwin az élet kialakulásán morfondirozott, Kelvin felvetette neki, hogy 
a Földön nem lehet élet már többmillio éves mert a Nap már rég kihült volna. . 
Erdekes, hogy késöbb az unokája rehabilitálta a nagyapját és presentálta a tudományos
akadémia elött, hogy a Napon nem erdök égnek hanem az energia forrása a magfuzio.

Darwin érdeme, hogy ö megteremtette a bázist amin keresztül megismertük az ember eredetét.

Ugyanakkor lehetövé tette, hogy megszabaduljunk a változatlan fajokat teremtö istenek mytoszátol.

Ez nemcsak a tudosok számára egy ok az ünneplésére hanem minden ember számára.

Most sajnos elkell utazzak és január elejéig nem leszek, ezért ha megengeded kidomboritom a lényeget.

Darwin evolutioselmélete megváltoztatta a világképünket.
Az ember nem áll többé az élövilág középpontjában és a fejlödés célja sem az ember.
Egy kicsit mind amikor Kopernikus megmutatta, hogy nem a Föld a világ középpontja, a világmindenség nem miértünk vannak.

Az evolutio az egyetlen bázis, a minek alapján, manapság, az élö organizmusok anatomiája, viselkedése, ökologiája...stb logikussan elmagyarázhato és megérthetö.

Az evolutios-elmélet már 150 éve állja a tesztek sorozatát, kiséleti és megfigyelési szinten, tehát semmi okunk nincsen benne kételkedni.

Az evolutiot még a katolikus egyház is elismerte nyilvánosan 1996-ban, és ezt II. Pál Pápa hozta nyilvánosságra.

Egy tanulmány szerint (Miller, 2006) az emberek 65%-a elismeri az evolutiot mind tudományos tényt, és csak 25% aki ezt nem látja be.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 7)

Jaszladany írta:


> "Már a múlt században (XIX.) felismerték, hogy a Nap nem fedezheti kisugárzott energiáját kémiai égéssel. A fizikus Lord Kelvin kiszámította, hogy a Nap egészének gravitációs összehúzódásából felszabadítható energia is csak pár tízezer évre lenne elegendő."


Nos ez egy érdekes elmélet ugyanakkor adja magát a kérdés hogy akkor mégis hogyan lehetséges hogy annyi féle mérési módszer mégis év milliókban méri az eltelt időt?

A nap gravitációs tere és öntömege szintén egy érdekes téma azonban a csillagászat talán még sokkal inkább elméletek gyűjtő brosúrája mint az evolúció. Itt legalább a foszíliák mintáival foglalkozhatunk mint tényszerű dologgal, azonban a napból kétlem hogy sikerült volna bárkinek mintát vennie.

Na persze ez most jó vicc, mert az ember minduntalan csak azzal képes védekezni hogy "nem tudhatjuk". Azonban valószínűtlennek tűnik hogy a csillagok élet idő tartalma pusztán pár ezer évet öleljen fel.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 7)

Ernoe írta:


> *Kedves Jászladány*
> *
> Ugyanakkor lehetövé tette, hogy megszabaduljunk a változatlan fajokat teremtö istenek mytoszátol.
> 
> ...




Kedves Ernoe, őszintén sajnálom, hogy elmész, nagyon fogsz hiányozni.

Igazoltál engem, miszerint az evolúció kitalálásának a célja Isten kizárása a világunkból. Alterantívát nyújt az istenhittel szemben, ezért akik nem akarják elfogadni egy teremtő létét, foggal körömmel ragaszkodnak hozzá. 

Az evolúció magyarázatai az ökológiára teljesen tévútra visznek. Néha megdöbbenek, hogy a szimpla tapasztalattal ellentétben is ragaszkodnak a teóriájukhoz, az ellentmondások felett pedig simán elsiklanak.

Az evolúció állításai 150 éve sorozatban megdőlnek, ahogy a tudomány újabb és újabb felfedezésekre jut.
Az evolució egy *elmélet*, ahogy Aer is helyesen nevezi, és sosem volt tudományos tény!

A bibliaalapú kereszténység sosem ismerte el az evolúciót és nem is ismerheti el, mert nem lehet egyidejűleg igaz a Biblia beszámolója az élet létrejöttéről, és az evolúció is. A két állítás ellentétes egymással.

Egy állítás igazára sosem bizonyíték az, hogy hányan vallják. Lásd Kopernikusz példáját, akit Te hoztál fel.

Úgy látom Ernoe, nem a teremtéssel van neked igazából problémád, hanem a Teremtővel! Sebaj, majd megoldódik.
Addig is jó utat!


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 7)

Kedves Aer, már nagyon kellene dolgoznom, de akkor még gyorsan folytatom, mert Ernoe is magfúziót emleget a Nappal kapcsolatban:

Radioaktivitás 1896-os felfedezése után a geológusok hamar megkezdték a Föld életkorának meghatározását. A rádioaktivitás azt mutatta, hogy a föld több milliárd éves. Ha a föld ilyen öreg, akkor a Napnak is ilyen idősnek kell lennie. Ez a következő problémát vetette fel a tudósok számára: kellett találniuk valamilyen energiaforrást, amely lehetővé teszi a Nap számára, hogy folyamatosan süssön mintegy 4,5 milliárd éven keresztül. Úgy vélték, hogy a hidrogénfúzió, - ugyanaz a folyamat, mint ami a hidrogénbombában játszódik le, - biztosítja a nap energiáját. Attól az időtől kezdve azt tanították, hogy a nap nem más, mint egy hatalmas hidrogénbomba.

Csakhogy Ernoe egy kicsit le van maradva.

Ugyanis amikor két hidrogénatom fúzionál, egyesül, és hélium keletkezik, egy szubatomi részecske szabadul fel, aminek a neve neutrínó. Nem könnyű neutrínókat detektálni, de ha a műszereket bányák mélyén helyezik el, mégis észlelhető néhány. Az érzékelt neutrínók száma mindössze havonta négy, vagyis mintegy tizedrésze annak, amit detektálni kellene, ha a Nap belsejében hidrogénfúzió menne végbe. Ez azt jelenti, hogy a Nap energiája nem nukleáris fúzióból származik. Miből nyeri hát az energiáját?

1979-ben J.A. Eddy és A.A. Boornazian úgy vélekedtek, hogy a Nap zsugorodott, legalábbis az elmúlt 400 év során. Dunham és mások hasonló méréseket végeztek, és ők is úgy találták, hogy a Nap zsugorodik. Ha ez igaz, akkor talán a Nap mégsem olyan öreg, mint ahogy tanítják, továbbá a legfrissebb tények alátámasztják Helmholtz és Kelvin álláspontját, amely szerint a Naprendszerünk fiatal.
_(Idézve Josh McDowelltől)_

A minap néztem a Spektrumon a Mindent látó Hubble c. sorozatot.
A tudósok számítgatják az Univerzum és a csillagok életkorát, és lám lám, mit mondanak a filmen: egyes csillagok életkora öregebb, mint az Univerzum életkora. Hát ez meg hogy lehet? Csodálkoztak ők is, de választ nem adtak rá.


----------



## Ernoe (2009 December 7)

> Igazoltál engem, miszerint az evolúció kitalálásának a célja Isten kizárása a világunkból.


Ugyan *kedves Jaszladány*, miért ferdited el a dolgot. 

Pár oldallal elöbb egyértelmüen megirtam, hogy Darwin, Newton, Pasteur mind Istent keresték, 
öt akarták igazolni, hogy az ellenkezöjét érték el az öket az egész életükben bántotta.

Bekellj ismerjed, hogy *a természettudományok sokkal elegánsabb és logikusabb magyarázatokat *
*adnak a világ rejtélyeire mint légbölkapott lénynek által okozott befolyásokkal dolgozni. *

Nállam a mythologia egy külön helyet foglal el a könyvespolcon.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 7)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Nos ez egy érdekes elmélet ugyanakkor adja magát a kérdés hogy akkor mégis hogyan lehetséges hogy annyi féle mérési módszer mégis év milliókban méri az eltelt időt?
> 
> ...Azonban valószínűtlennek tűnik hogy a csillagok élet idő tartalma pusztán pár ezer évet öleljen fel.



(Na mit szólsz, kezd menni a beidézés! Köszike! :ugras

Teljesen jogos a felvetésed, nem is akarok felette átsiklani. Lépten-nyomon azt halljuk, hogy a különböző kormeghatározási módszerek ennyi meg annyi milliárd, millió éveket mutatnak, és ezeket a számokat tényként kezelik.

De most egy kicsit vonatkoztass el ettől, bármilyen nehéz is, és koncentráljunk a valóságos tényekre.
Ezeket a kormeghatározásokat még azok is megbízhatatlannak tartják, akik végzik. Könyvekben és a neten is biztos találni egy csomó infót az urániummal, a kárlium-argonnal, a C14-es, szénizótopos meg mit tudom milyen módszerekkel történő kormeghatározásokról. Én is csak könyvekből ismerem őket, nem vagyok ezeknek a szakembere, de annyit tudok:
Mindegyiknél hiányoznak bizonyos adatok ahhoz, hogy egy-egy kőzet, vagy kövület korát meg lehessen határozni. Több adat, amiket felhasználnak a kormeghatározáshoz, csak feltételezésen alapulnak. 
Sok helyet venne igénybe, hogy leírjam a kormeghatározásos módszerekkel kapcsolatos problémákat, ezért inkább Gyöngyi tanácsát követem, és adok hozzá egy linket, ahol részletesen olvashatsz erről:

http://www.christiananswers.net/hungarian/q-aig/aig-c007h.html

Ha ezt átböngészted, tovább haladok néhány érdekes, és elgondolkodtató tényre a föld korával kacsolatban.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 7)

Ernoe írta:


> Ugyan *kedves Jaszladány*, miért ferdited el a dolgot.
> 
> Pár oldallal elöbb egyértelmüen megirtam, hogy Darwin, Newton, Pasteur mind Istent keresték,
> öt akarták igazolni, hogy az ellenkezöjét érték el az öket az egész életükben bántotta.
> ...



Ernoe, ez meddő vita. A fenti állítások csak a Te állításaid. Te így gondolod, és én ezt elfogadom. 
A tudósok nevében nagyon szeretsz beszélni, ami nem szép Tőled, lévén, hogy ők nincsenek itt a fórumon, hogy korrigálhassanak.

Én meg úgy gondolom, Neked kellene beismerned, hogy az egész evolúció-elmélet egy agyszülemény, ami téves megfigyeléseken alapul, ráadásul már rég nem abban a formájában létezik, ahogy Darwin eredetileg kitalálta. És igenis boldogan belekapaszkodnak az ateisták. Tedd csak nyugodtan át a mitológia-polcodra.
A magyarázatai és a következtetései tévútra vezetnek, figyelmen kívül hagyja a tapasztalati és a tudományos tényeket (lásd Kelvin számításai), és rengeteg dologra egyáltalán nincs magyarázata, mint ahogy a fa-fosszíliákra sincsen, aminek a kérdését elegánsan kikerülted.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 7)

Érdekes felvetés de megmondom neked őszintén ez már az összeesküvés elméleteket súrolja. Mindazonáltal azt teljes biztonsággal kijelenthetem hogy ha a dolog úgy lenne ahogy mondod akkor se tudnánk róla semmit, mert a kedves jótékony vezetőink megkímélnének bennünket az ilyen sokkhatás szerű élményektől. Ezzel kapcsolatban mondtam az egyik haveromnak hogy sose félj az aszteroidáktól mert úgyis csak akkor fogsz tudomást szerezni róluk amikor már látod közeledni a lökéshullámot. Ha tudtak róla, ha nem, mi leszünk az utolsók akik megtudják.

Én hiába valónak tartom az ezzel való foglalatoskodást, mert ha igazad is van akkor se lesz senki az ég adta világon aki hinne neked, csak leköpködnek meg hülyének titulálnak aztán főhet a fejed mint a hús a kuktában. Felesleges.

Inkább foglalkozok már akkor a többé kevésbé sikertelenül elhallgatott furcsaságokkal mint mondjuk a kristály koponyák amelyek felépítésére szinte semmilyen magyarázat nincs lévén a korban amikor készültek lehetetlen lett volna előállítani.
Vagy esetleg itt vannak a Klerksdrop fém golyók amelyek 2.8 millió évet kóstálnak és egyértelműen meg vannak munkálva. A poén ugye az hogy a homo sapiens keletkezését még a legdurvább számítások is maximum 200.000 évvel ezelöttre teszik.


----------



## redlion (2009 December 7)

Jaszladany írta:


> A minap néztem a Spektrumon a Mindent látó Hubble c. sorozatot.
> A tudósok számítgatják az Univerzum és a csillagok életkorát, és lám lám, mit mondanak a filmen: egyes csillagok *életkora öregebb*, mint az *Univerzum életkora*. Hát ez meg hogy lehet? Csodálkoztak ők is, de választ nem adtak rá.


 


Ernoe írta:


> Bekellj ismerjed, hogy *a természettudományok sokkal elegánsabb és logikusabb magyarázatokat *
> *adnak a világ rejtélyeire mint légbölkapott lénynek által okozott befolyásokkal dolgozni. *


Esküszöm addig nem megyek a teremtömhöz, mig erre meg nem tudom az IGAZ és hiteles választ. Úgy elegánsan logikusan, ahogy te gondolod Ernö. Csak az a baj, ha Ernoe a másikkal disputál, egyik sem érti, hogy amaz miről is prédikál. Nem látott _elefántot_, így értetlenül bírál!

Kedves Jászladány! Már egy ideje a közismert példázat a vakok esete az elefánttal jár az eszemben.
(Egyszer odavezettek néhány vakot egy elefánthoz, és megkérdezték tőlük, milyen az elefánt. Egyik vak sem volt képes leírni az elefánt valódi alakját.)
A történetben a vakok csak az adottságaik szűk korlátai között voltak képesek az elefánt érzékelésére, a zavaros korlátolt (logikus?) elme, amely csak a viszonylagos látszatigazságot látja, képtelen a dolgok igaz természetének megértésére.



Aerensiniac írta:


> Inkább foglalkozok már akkor a többé kevésbé sikertelenül elhallgatott furcsaságokkal mint mondjuk a kristály koponyák amelyek felépítésére szinte semmilyen magyarázat nincs lévén a korban amikor készültek lehetetlen lett volna előállítani.
> Vagy esetleg itt vannak a Klerksdrop fém golyók amelyek 2.8 millió évet kóstálnak és egyértelműen meg vannak munkálva. A poén ugye az hogy a homo sapiens keletkezését még a legdurvább számítások is maximum 200.000 évvel ezelöttre teszik.


 
Akkor kezdjük, mert ez sokkalta jobban érdekel, mint egy majomszármazékos evolúció tudományos fantazmagóra körébe tartozó süketség és bolondság.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 7)

redlion írta:


> Akkor kezdjük, mert ez sokkalta jobban érdekel, mint egy majomszármazékos evolúció tudományos fantazmagóra körébe tartozó süketség és bolondság.


Naaaa... azért egy ilyen kihangoztatással tényleg csak annyi jön le hogy soha nem sikerült megérteni az összefüggéseket az elméletben. Pedig hidd el nekem hogy van, mert az emberek többsége a mai napig nem szereti ha hülyének nézik, éppen ezért ha ANNYIRA szar lenne ez az elmélet akkor már az egyetemen szétszednék a diákok a tanárral együtt. A tudós társadalmat meg ne is említsük.

Az emberi szellem képtelen színtiszta hazugsággal dolgozni. Amíg egy hamis érvelésben nem látjuk meg az igazságot ami alapján létrejött, addig a kérdést sem érthetjük meg.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 7)

A kormeghatározást a kristálykoponyák esetében is fogadd szkeptikusan.

Én nem beszélek összeesküvés elméletről, csak tényekről, amelyeket valahogy nem vernek nagydobra. Mint a talajrétegeken át megkövesedett erdőket sem, amik megtalálhatók szerte a világon. Állandóan hallasz jégkorszakról, de egy világméretű áradást a mítosz kategóriába sorolnak.
Pedig ezek a megkövesedett erdők ordítják erről a bizonyítékot. És hatalmas árnak kellett lennie, amely ezeket az óriási fákat milliónyi tömegben sodorta egyik kontinenstől a másikig, és amely 20-30 méteres vagy nagyobb fákat is simán beborított.
Nem szólnak neked azokról a tömegsírokról sem, melyekben állatok milliónyinak megkövesedett maradványait találták, a csúszómászóktól az emlősökig. Ezek is különböző élőhelyekről származtak, valahogy azonban tömegével sodródtak egy helyre. És a tetemeik azért maradtak meg megkövesedett formában, mert elpusztulásuk után azonnal beborította őket valami gigantikus iszapréteg. Ilyen hatalmas állattemetők szintén tömegével találhatók minden földrészen. Ugye nem beszélnek róluk a biológia órákon?

A fosszíliákat előszeretettel mutogatják millió éveket emlegetve, de azt a nyilvánvaló tényt sosem teszik hozzá, hogy fosszília nem keletkezhet másképp, csak ha az élőlényt közvetlenül a pusztulás után beborítja egy iszapréteg. Máskülönben a teteme elbomlik, vagy megeszik a dögevők. Hogy lehet, hogy ilyen sok fosszília van? Miért nem bomlott el ilyen sok állattetem?
És azt sem szokták hangoztatni, hogy a millió éves fosszíliák nagy százalékban ugyanazoknak a fajoknak a maradványai, amelyek ma is ugyanabban a formában megtalálhatók a földön. 

"Néhány azon (állítólagosan) több millió éves fosszíliák közül, amelyek semmiben sem különböznek a mai fajoktól. Ezek az élőlény maradványok egyértelmű bizonyítékai annak, hogy nem fejlődés eredményei, és soha nem mentek át evolúciós fejlődésen. 
 <table width="90%" align="center" border="0"><tbody><tr><td width="18%" bgcolor="#000000" height="93">





</td> <td width="53%" height="93">vadméh maradványa, amely semmiben sem különbözik egy mai vadméhtől.​</td> <td width="29%" bgcolor="#000000" height="93">

</td> </tr> <tr> <td width="18%" bgcolor="#000000" height="86">




</td> <td width="53%" height="86">A mai szitakötő és fosszíliája teljesen megegyezik.​</td> <td width="29%" bgcolor="#000000" height="86">

</td> </tr> <tr> <td width="18%" bgcolor="#000000" height="106">




</td> <td width="53%" height="106">Az itt látható tengeri csillag foszilia semmiben sem különbözik a fenti tengeri csillagtól, mely napjainkban él.​</td> <td width="29%" bgcolor="#000000" height="106">

</td> </tr> <tr> <td width="18%" bgcolor="#000000" height="28">




</td> <td width="53%" height="28">Fent egy teknősbéka látható, mely semmit sem változott az idők során, ​</td> <td width="29%" bgcolor="#000000" height="28">

</td> </tr> <tr> <td width="18%" bgcolor="#000000" height="15">





</td> <td width="53%" height="15">Egy apró tengeri rák fosziliája és napjaink tengeri rákjai: semmiféle különbség nincsen közöttük​</td> <td width="29%" bgcolor="#000000" height="15">

</td> </tr> <tr> <td width="18%" bgcolor="#000000" height="84">




</td> <td width="53%" height="84">Ha összehasonlítunk egy hangya fosziliát egy napjainkban élő hangyával, nyilvánvaló, hogy a hangyák sem mentek át evolúciós fejlődésen.​</td> <td width="29%" bgcolor="#000000" height="84">

</td> </tr> </tbody></table> A régészeti leletek hiányosságai nem magyarázhatók azzal, hogy még nem került elő kellő számú maradvány, de egy nap majd elő fog. Az amerikai régész, R. Wesson, 1991-ben kiadott, _A természetes kiválasztódáson túl _című könyvében megjegyzi, hogy "a régészeti leletek hiányossága valós jelenség":
<table width="90%" align="center" border="0"> <tbody><tr> <td bgcolor="#000000">



</td> <td>Egy szöcske ugyanúgy néz ki, mint egy mai sáska. Vagyis semmiféle változáson nem ment át.​</td>  <td bgcolor="#000000">

</td> </tr> <tr> <td bgcolor="#000000">

</td> <td>A gekkó maradványa is azt bizonyítja, hogy az előlények semmiféle evolúciós fejlődésen nem mentek át.​</td> <td bgcolor="#000000">

</td> </tr> <tr> <td bgcolor="#000000">

</td> <td>Amint látszik, egy béka fosziliája ugyanúgy néz ki, mint egy mai béka.​</td> <td bgcolor="#000000">

</td> </tr> <tr> <td bgcolor="#000000">

</td> <td>A tengerek egyik legveszélyesebb élőlénye, a cápa és (állítólag) 400 millió éves maradványa világosan mutatja, hogy a cápák semmilyen evolúciós fejlődésen nem mentek keresztül​</td> <td bgcolor="#000000">



</td> </tr> </tbody></table> A régészeti leletek hiányossága tehát valós tény. Igencsak figyelemre méltó, hogy hiányzik bármiféle olyan lelet, ami alátámasztaná a fajok egymásból való kialakulását. 
http://www.azevolucioscsalas.com/fosilevrimred.php
Erre mondta Jim McKay: Lehet, hogy az evolúció létezik, de ezek az állatok nem hallottak róla.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 7)

Értem én Jászladány azonban nem kellene elsiklani afölött a tény fölött hogy van egy szisztéma ami a dolgok mondjuk 70-80%át magyarázza.
Vannak alóla kivételek amelyek megkérdőjelezik a helyességét, azonban az még mindig tény hogy maga az elmélet helyesnek bizonyul az esetek túlnyomó részében.

Szerintem akkor lenne jó a hozzáállásunk a dologhoz hogy ha nem azon dolgoznánk hogy szétverjük a másik elméletét amiben ha tetszik hanem van nagyon sok igazság, hanem továbbfejlesszük, kiegészítsük azt, még ha azáltal is hogy elötte szét kell cincálnunk.

De most komolyan, azt a kreacionisták közül se gondolhatja senki komolyan hogy az evolúció elmélet úgy ahogy van egy baromság. Aki ezt gondolja az vagy elfogult vagy pedig fogalma sincs róla hogy miről beszél.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 7)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Szerintem akkor lenne jó a hozzáállásunk a dologhoz hogy ha nem azon dolgoznánk hogy szétverjük a másik elméletét amiben ha tetszik hanem van nagyon sok igazság, hanem továbbfejlesszük, kiegészítsük azt, még ha azáltal is hogy elötte szét kell cincálnunk.



Tartozom neked egy bocsánatkéréssel, amiért azt mondtam, mind a két elméletet támadod. Most már látom, hogy nem támadod őket, hanem egyik igazáról sem vagy meggyőződve, és mindkettővel kapcsolatban kételyeid vannak. Ezért merülnek fel benned kérdések,
és én nagyon becsülöm benned, hogy egyik teóriát sem veszed be csakúgy, gondolkodás nélkül.

Én nem akarom szétverni senki elméletét, csupán sorolom az érveimet, miért állok én a kreácionizmus oldalán. Mivel két ellentétes nézetről van szó, nehéz úgy érvelnem, hogy közben ne mondjak ellene a másiknak. Erről nem én tehetek.
Továbbfejleszteni és kiegészíteni sajnos nem tudom az evolúciós nézetet, mivel sehol sem találkozik a két elmélet. 

Érveket kértél, sőt érdekességeket, mindössze annyit tehetek, hogy ezekkel megismertetlek. Szerintem amiket mondok, elég érdekesek.
Ha még nem unod, itt van pl. a Hold kora is. Ez is érdekes.
A Hold kora az evolucionisták szerint megegyezik a Föld korával, tehát több mint 4 milliárd éves.
Amikor az amerikaiak az Apolló 11 holdra szállását tervezték, az evolucionista meggyőződés alapján úgy gondolták, a Hold felszínét akár több méter vastag kozmikus por is fedheti, hisz a Holdnak nincs légköre, ami ennek a lerakódását az évmilliárdok során megakadályozta volna. 
Ezért a Holdra leszálló űrszondát jó hosszú lábakkal, széles talpakkal, a holdjárót meg széles kerekekkel tervezték meg.
Amikor a szonda leszállt a Hold felszínére, és Armstrong kilépett a Holdra, mit gondolsz, milyen vastag porréteget talált ott?
1 centimétert!











Ez nem érdekes?


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 7)

Még egy, nem éppen agyonreklámozott tény!
Emberi és dinoszaurusz lábnyom egymás mellett ugyanabban a kőzetben.












Emberi lábnyomok keresztezik a dinoszaurusz lábnyomokat. 
Ezek a leletek a Paluxy folyó medréből kerültek elő, Texasban.
A tény, hogy a lábnyom az agyagos talajon csak rövid ideig marad meg bizonyítja, hogy az ember és a dinoszaurusz rövid időeltéréssel járt ezen a helyen, majd a nyomaikat betemette az iszap, és a alatta a talaj megkövesedett, megőrizve a lábnyomokat.
Felhívom a figyelmedet arra, hogy az emberi lábnyom teljesen megfelel a mai ember lábnyomának, bár állítólag nagyobb. De semmiképpen nem majomszerű!
Na most mi van azzal, hogy a dinók 65 millió évvel az ember előtt éltek?
Ez is érdekes, nem?


----------



## Ernoe (2009 December 8)

_



Ernoe, ez meddő vita. A fenti állítások csak a Te állításaid. Te így gondolod, és én ezt elfogadom. A tudósok nevében nagyon szeretsz beszélni, ami nem szép Tőled, lévén, hogy ők nincsenek itt a fórumon, hogy korrigálhassanak.

Kattints a kibontásához...

_*Kedves Jászladány*

En idéztem neked egyértelmü mondatokat Pasteurtöl, számtalant állásfoglalást Einsteintol és kritikusaito, Darwin története magáért beszél (a felesége ugy félte Darwin ´"istentelen" kutatásait, hogy félelmében elszaladt tölle)

*Ha a keresztények Istenének földi helytartoja* (II. Paul) 1996-ban kimerte jelenteni, hogy az egyház nem kételkedik az evolutioselméletben, ök csak a "mindenséget" látják isten teremtményének, akkor nem értem mire alapozod azt a kökorszaki állitást, hogy az isten a fajokat külön teremtette és állandoan a geneinken keresztül manipulál bennünket.

Ha egy intelligens teremtmény müvei lennénk akkor mond meg kérlek mi célbol ez a játék?
Mi haszna lenne egy mindenhatonak abbol, hogy itt az emberek millioi éhenhalnak?
Hogy háboruk, katasztofák, tizedelnek bennünket? 
Hogy bezárjuk a tyukokat, egy A4-es papirnyi tereületre és bestiálisan lemészároljuk öket?
.....................
Ehez nem kell szines tollal, komplikált biologiával, szociális viselkedéssel megáldani a tyukokat!
Ehez elég lenne egy zacsko az emberek pofája elé amiböl az élelmiszer folyik. 

*De anyi esze nem volt a "teremtönek" mert ö ügye "vért" akar látni, küzdelmet... *

Ugyan már, teljesen elkeseritesz. Olyan értelmes lány vagy és ilyen logikátlanságokban hiszel

Nem tudom, hogy te hol élsz, *valoszinüleg Texasban egy babtista farmon.*

Itt europában mint a vizcsapbol folynak a televizioban a tudományos müsorok amik még egy gyerek számára is kétségtelenül igazolják a fejlödéstörténetet. 




> Amikor a szonda leszállt a Hold felszínére, és Armstrong kilépett a Holdra, mit gondolsz, milyen vastag porréteget talált ott? 1 centimétert!


*Öntsél ki az egy tálba jo sok lisztet,* aztán állitsál bele egy babát, utána pedog egy kalapácsot. Mit gondolsz melyik fog mélyebben lesülyedni?

Ha az érzékeid nem magyarázzák meg a különbözöféleképpen mért "lisztreteg" vastagságát akkor szivesen elmagyarázza neked akárki.

*Apropo, neutrinok,* 
Nem 4 neutrino találja el az embert másodpercenként hanem minden négyzetcentiméterre, másodpercenként 10 a 13-on (100 000 000 000 000) neutrino halad át. 

Es ezt nem a Bibliábol tudjuk hanem azokbol az elméletekböl amik az evolutiot alátámsztják.

Nem értem, hogy ilyesmivel érvelsz és akkor megvagy lepve, hogy a DNA-ban levvö milliardnyi atombol egyik-másik, az évmilliardok alatt *egy spontán-zerfall (szétesés)* álldozata lesz. Csak a fejemet tudom rázni.



> Emberi lábnyomok keresztezik a dinoszaurusz lábnyomokat.
> Ezek a leletek a Paluxy folyó medréből kerültek elő, Texasban.


Oh mein gott! A You Tube-n megtalálsz egy videot ahol egy "predikátor" ezeket a lábnyomokat "megtalálta" 

Többezer önkéntes ID-hivöt toborzott össze akik a saját pénzükböl ástak ott össze vissza, mert egyiknek sem volt archeologus kiképzése, azzal a céllal "Ha itt egy emberi lábnyomra bukanunk akkor megdölt az evolutio"

Es valoban találtak egy emberi lábnyomot *ami véletlenül 43-as* méretü volt és pont az egyik önkéntes-archeologus lábnyomával volt azonos. 

Micsoda véletlen. quod erat demonstrandum, a világ 6500 éves!

Kerlek menekülj ettöl a szektátol, te egy olyan értelmes kislány vagy, ne hagyd magad megörjiteni. kiss


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 8)

Ernoe írta:


> *Kedves Jászladány*
> 
> *Ha a keresztények Istenének földi helytartoja* (II. Paul) 1996-ban kimerte jelenteni, hogy az egyház nem kételkedik az evolutioselméletben, ök csak a "mindenséget" látják isten teremtményének, akkor nem értem mire alapozod azt a kökorszaki állitást, hogy az isten a fajokat külön teremtette és állandoan a geneinken keresztül manipulál bennünket.Kerlek menekülj ettöl a szektátol, te egy olyan értelmes kislány vagy, ne hagyd magad megörjiteni. kiss



Kedves Ernoe!
Azt a "kőkorszaki" állítást, hogy Isten a fajokat külön teremtette, a biológia, a paleontológia, és a genetika is alátámasztja. Nincs a fajok között semmilyen átmenet. (Lásd a fosszíliákat is feljebb.)
Génmanipulációról pedig Te beszélsz, és az evolúció, én egyfolytában azt mondom, hogy a genetikai kód nem változik olyan mértékben, ami lehetővé tenné az egyik fajból a másikba való átmenetet. Az evolúció manipulál a génekkel, nem a teremtés-tan.
Ha pedig már kijelentésről van szó, számomra a Biblia fölötte áll a pápai dogmáknak. Kicsit ellentmondásosnak tartom, hogy egy olyan egyház szava neked mérvadó, aki nem ítéli el a 9 éves lányát megerőszakoló apát. Mindig a magad érveihez ráncigálod elő a katolikusokat. Legyél kicsit következetesebb!



Ernoe írta:


> Ha egy intelligens teremtmény müvei lennénk akkor mond meg kérlek mi célbol ez a játék?
> Mi haszna lenne egy mindenhatonak abbol, hogy itt az emberek millioi éhenhalnak?
> Hogy háboruk, katasztofák, tizedelnek bennünket?
> Hogy bezárjuk a tyukokat, egy A4-es papirnyi tereületre és bestiálisan lemészároljuk öket?
> ...



Miért vagyunk a földön, miért van rossz a világban, stb., jó kérdések, de nem tartoznak ide. Már csak ezek az érveid maradtak? Valld be nyíltan, hogy ezek miatt nem akarod elfogadni a teremtést, hozhatok én ide akármilyen érvet! Látod, engem ilyen filozófiai kérdések nem tartanak vissza attól, hogy megtudjam az igazságot.



Ernoe írta:


> Nem tudom, hogy te hol élsz, *valoszinüleg Texasban egy babtista farmon.*
> 
> Itt europában mint a vizcsapbol folynak a televizioban a tudományos müsorok amik még egy gyerek számára is kétségtelenül igazolják a fejlödéstörténetet.



Pontosan tudom, mivel tömik a fejünket, de azért néha nem ártana gondolkodásra is használnunk.



Ernoe írta:


> *Öntsél ki az egy tálba jo sok lisztet,* aztán állitsál bele egy babát, utána pedog egy kalapácsot. Mit gondolsz melyik fog mélyebben lesülyedni?
> 
> Ha az érzékeid nem magyarázzák meg a különbözöféleképpen mért "lisztreteg" vastagságát akkor szivesen elmagyarázza neked akárki.Kerlek menekülj ettöl a szektátol, te egy olyan értelmes kislány vagy, ne hagyd magad megörjiteni. kiss



Ezzel nem adtál magyarázatot arra, miért nincs a Holdon vastag kozmikus porréteg.



Ernoe írta:


> *Apropo, neutrinok,*
> Nem 4 neutrino találja el az embert másodpercenként hanem minden négyzetcentiméterre, másodpercenként 10 a 13-on (100 000 000 000 000) neutrino halad át.
> 
> Es ezt nem a Bibliábol tudjuk hanem azokbol az elméletekböl amik az evolutiot alátámsztják.Kerlek menekülj ettöl a szektátol, te egy olyan értelmes kislány vagy, ne hagyd magad megörjiteni. kiss



Ernoe, már senki sem tartja a Napot hidrogénbombának. Nem tudom, mennyi idős lehetsz, de az a gyanúm, kábé velem egykorú, mert még az én fejemet is ezekkel a téveszmékkel tömték, a magzat törzsfejlődési szakaszaival meg a hasonló butaságokkal, amiket már rég el is felejtettek, Te pedig még mindig ezekkel az érvekkel jössz.



Ernoe írta:


> Nem értem, hogy ilyesmivel érvelsz és akkor megvagy lepve, hogy a DNA-ban levvö milliardnyi atombol egyik-másik, az évmilliardok alatt *egy spontán-zerfall (szétesés)* álldozata lesz. Csak a fejemet tudom rázni.



Sajnálom, de ha egy olyan tökéletes és komplex szerkezetet látok, mint egy molekula, én értelmes tervezőt és alkotót sejtek mögötte. Mint ahogy itt van ez a monitor és a számítógép az asztalomon, ezekről sem feltételezem, hogy maguktól jöttek létre. De Te feltételezzed, ki tiltja meg?



Ernoe írta:


> Oh mein gott! A You Tube-n megtalálsz egy videot ahol egy "predikátor" ezeket a lábnyomokat "megtalálta"
> 
> Többezer önkéntes ID-hivöt toborzott össze akik a saját pénzükböl ástak ott össze vissza, mert egyiknek sem volt archeologus kiképzése, azzal a céllal "Ha itt egy emberi lábnyomra bukanunk akkor megdölt az evolutio"
> 
> ...



Tudom, hogy sok hoax kering a neten, de ez speciel nem az. Ha az lenne, nem témáznának rajta evolucionista tudósok a National Geographic honlapján. A Nat. Geo. az evolúcionisták szócsöve. Neki már csak hiszel!

http://ngccommunity.nationalgeographic.com/ngcblogs/inside-ngc/2009/02/discussion-on-evolution-a-conversation-on-darwins-legacy.html

Itt Dr. Peters elismeri a lábnyomok hitelességét, és magyarázatot keres. Az szóba se kerül, hogy hamisítványok lennének.
"I find interesting the fact that prehistoric animals such as mastedons were contemporary with Native Americans; and they went extinct only a few thousand years ago. I kinda like the Paluxy River bed in Texas. Here in lime stone one can discern what looks like human footprints in proximity to sauropod footprints. Now, more than one interpration is given of these footprints, to be sure. Yet, one might surmise: if the climate north of Texas (Utah, Montana) became uninhabitalbe due to the ice age, perhaps large creatures migrated south to Texas in order to collect profits from oil revenues. Perhaps some survived long enough to walk with humans."

Read more: http://ngccommunity.nationalgeograp...ersation-on-darwins-legacy.html#ixzz0Z5K1W7Xx
​
Gondolod, hogy beidézek egy hoaxot? Nincs szükségem rá.
Ha hamisítvány lenne, nem lett volna téma az ELTÉN sem. Ez is egyike a világon található megmagyarázhatatlan furcsaságoknak, ami után Aer érdeklődik.
Mint ez a faragott kő Perúból, ún. Ica-kövek közül, melyeken dinókat ábrázoltak és kb. 500-1500 évesre becsülik őket.






Persze neked minden hamisítvány és hazugság, ami nem egyezik a meggyőződéseddel. Azért ragaszkodsz az evolúcióhoz, mert ahhoz akarsz ragaszkodni. Homokba dugod a fejed, és negyven éve megdőlt téveszmékbe kapaszkodsz, csak mert neked nem kell a teremtő. Én elfogadom ezt, és elfogadja Ő is, azért hagyja, hogy az emberek sok sületlenséget találjanak ki maguknak. 

De mi van a fa-fosszíliákkal? Erre mi az evolúciós magyarázat? És a milliónyi különböző fajú állatok temetőjére? És hogy lehet, hogy az alsóbb ún. régebbi talajrétegekben gerinces állatok fosszíliái is megtalálhatók, holott ezek állítólag csak millió évekkel később jöttek létre? Ezekre mi a magyarázatod?
Várom, mert vannak még kérdéseim!


----------



## Ernoe (2009 December 8)

*Kedves Jászladány* 

Mivel holnaptol valoban nem vagyok ezért még sebtében néhány gondolat az általad támogatot sarok felé.

*A hiányzo fosszilákhoz *csak anyit, hogy vannak emberek akik nem ismerik a nagyapjukat de mégsem kételkednek benne, hogy létezett. A Föld az nem egy archivum, egy elékkönyv ahol mindenböl egy példány meglesz örizve az utokor számára.

A köolaj, földgáz, szénlelöhelyek tanuskodnak a földtörténetében többször létrejött borzaszto katastrofákrol, még csoda, 
hogy valami is megmaradt. Tegyél ki egy halott egeret a kertbe, egy év mulva nem marad belölle semmi. 

*A természeti törvények nagyonis irányitani tudják a fejlödést *láthatod abbol is, hogy nincsenek 4 méteres bogarak, vagy négyszögletes cápák, vagy repülö fokák.
*Ha egy intelliget alkoto csinálta volna *a világot akkor nem találnánk anyi kihalt fajt akik nyilvánvaloan a fejlödés zsákutcái voltak, hanem inkább egy szakbarbárra kéne gondolnunk aki barkácsol. 

*A fajok 99% a kihalt*. Képzelj el egy produktiot ahol enyi selejt keletkezik! Azt nem illeti az intelligens jelzö.

Vagy *vegyük az "értelmes" embert *aki a környezetét tönkreteszi és egy csomo állatfajt kipusztit, közvetlen vagy közvetett.

Egy örült vicces példa: A legmagányosabb élölény egy orjásteknös a Galapagos szigeteken akinek a párját a tudosok megölték mert megakarták nézni mi van a gyomrában. Az soha nem tud többet szaporodni.

*Nemcsak a élölényeket* pusztitjuk el magunk körül hanem a nyersanagokat is rablogazdálkodással elpusztitjuk.

Az* hogy nem minde struktura magyarázhato meg *alkalmazkodással az nem jelent semmit. Ezt még Darwin is tudta.
A modern evolutionsbiologiábol tudjuk, hogy az organizmusok aktiv rendszerek és nem pedig extrém eröknek a játékszerei. Örökké és tetszés szerint nem tudnak alkalmazkodni a külvilágra, de képesek forditva is hatni (aktiv) a környezetükre. 
(A biosferát a benne levö lények határozzák meg, a lények meg reagálnak az öket körülvevö világra.)

Végül, tathatatlan az az állitás "*az evolutio nem tudja megmagyarázni az ember szellemi képességeit?" 
*Ezis téves és Darwin már erre is rámutatott, hogy komplex psichologiai és menthalis jelenségek az evolutio folyamán lassan jötek létreés nem az égböl pottyantak.
A tudományágak legkülönbözöbb ágai, mint megismeréselmélet, evolutionspsychologia és szocialbiologia, szolgálnak vitathatatlan, kisérletileg is bizonyithato érveket az emberi szellemiség kialakulásához.

A gunyos megjegyzés, hogy *"Darwin elmélete nem tudja az evolutio összes problémáját megoldani"* ugyancsak egy fraze, Newton sem tudta a fizika valamenyi problémáját megoldani.

Darwin ota a biologiai evolutio számtalan ismerettel gazdagitotta az evolutiorol alkotott képünket és állandoan kiegészitete és kikerekiti ezt.

A biologiai evolutio egy rohano lépésekkel elöremenö tudományág ami sorozatosan szolgátatja a részeredményeket 

Végül valami vicces a csökönyös kreationistákrol

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/a96_F8_fjhI&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/a96_F8_fjhI&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 8)

Ernoe írta:


> *Kedves Jászladány*
> 
> *A hiányzo fosszilákhoz *csak anyit, hogy vannak emberek akik nem ismerik a nagyapjukat de mégsem kételkednek benne, hogy létezett. A Föld az nem egy archivum, egy elékkönyv ahol mindenböl egy példány meglesz örizve az utokor számára.



Ez szerinted válasz arra, hogy a milliónyi fosszíliában egyetlen átmeneti élőlényt sem találtak, aki épp két faj között jár? Pedig ezeknek kéne többnek lennie, gondold csak el: 20%-ban gyíkból madár, 40%-ban gyíkból madár, 60%-ban gyíkból madár, 20%-ban halból emlős, 40%-ban halból emlős, stb. Ha az átmenet lassan zajlott le, sokkal több átmeneti élőlénynek kellene lennie, mint véglénynek, de nem csak a fosszíliákban nincsenek, napjainkban sincsenek! Egyáltalán sehol sincsenek, de Te makacsul hiszel abban, hogy vannak. Ezzel még szegény Darwinnak is ellene mondasz, hisz ő maga mondta, hogy ha nem találnak ilyeneket, az elmélete téves.
 



Ernoe írta:


> A köolaj, földgáz, szénlelöhelyek tanuskodnak a földtörténetében többször létrejött borzaszto katastrofákrol, még csoda,
> hogy valami is megmaradt. Tegyél ki egy halott egeret a kertbe, egy év mulva nem marad belölle semmi.



Ugyanazt mondod, amit én. Egy borzasztó katasztrófáról tanúskodnak. Mégpedig egy borzasztó áradásról, ami tövestől csavarta ki az erdőket és sodort növényt állatot nagy kupacokba; ami képlékennyé áztatta fel a talajt, és ezzel aztán beborította az egész elpusztult kompániát. Így lett nekünk olajunk meg szenünk.
Ez pedig hirtelen történt, annyira, hogy ennek a szegény heringnek lenyelnie se volt ideje a zsákmányát.





 
*
*


Ernoe írta:


> *A természeti törvények nagyonis irányitani tudják a fejlödést *láthatod abbol is, hogy nincsenek 4 méteres bogarak, vagy négyszögletes cápák, vagy repülö fokák.
> *Ha egy intelliget alkoto csinálta volna *a világot akkor nem találnánk anyi kihalt fajt akik nyilvánvaloan a fejlödés zsákutcái voltak, hanem inkább egy szakbarbárra kéne gondolnunk aki barkácsol.
> 
> *A fajok 99% a kihalt*. Képzelj el egy produktiot ahol enyi selejt keletkezik! Azt nem illeti az intelligens jelzö.



Ezeket csak Te nevezed a fejlődés zsákutcáinak. Én meg azt mondom, a fajkihalás nyilvánvaló következménye egy akkora globális katasztrófának, amiről az előbb beszéltünk. Nyilvánvaló, hogy egy ilyen katasztrófa következtében megváltozott a föld klímája, faunája, flórája akármije, amihez egyes fajok már nem voltak képesek alkalmazkodni. A dínóknak sem kellett pl. meteor becsapódás, (aminek sehol sincs nyoma a földön) elég volt, ha lehűlt pár fokkal a klíma, hiszen hüllőkről van szó.
Aztán amibe az ember belenyúlt, az más tészta. Ez a fajkihalás most is zajlik, pedig nem selejtes fajokról van szó, csak olyanokról, akik nem tudnak alkalmazkodni az ember által átalakított környezethez. A 90%-os adatot nem tudom honnan veszed, de nem vitatkozom vele.



Ernoe írta:


> Vagy *vegyük az "értelmes" embert *aki a környezetét tönkreteszi és egy csomo állatfajt kipusztit, közvetlen vagy közvetett.
> 
> Egy örült vicces példa: A legmagányosabb élölény egy orjásteknös a Galapagos szigeteken akinek a párját a tudosok megölték mert megakarták nézni mi van a gyomrában. Az soha nem tud többet szaporodni.
> 
> *Nemcsak a élölényeket* pusztitjuk el magunk körül hanem a nyersanagokat is rablogazdálkodással elpusztitjuk.



Akkor tessék, magad magyarázod a fajkihalást. Ez nem természetes szelekció eredménye, nem is selejtség kérdése, hanem az emberi tevékenységé.



Ernoe írta:


> Az* hogy nem minde struktura magyarázhato meg *alkalmazkodással az nem jelent semmit. Ezt még Darwin is tudta.
> A modern evolutionsbiologiábol tudjuk, hogy az organizmusok aktiv rendszerek és nem pedig extrém eröknek a játékszerei. Örökké és tetszés szerint nem tudnak alkalmazkodni a külvilágra, de képesek forditva is hatni (aktiv) a környezetükre.
> (A biosferát a benne levö lények határozzák meg, a lények meg reagálnak az öket körülvevö világra.)



Ugye ez nem a fa-fosszíliákra magyarázat?
 



Ernoe írta:


> Végül, tathatatlan az az állitás "*az evolutio nem tudja megmagyarázni az ember szellemi képességeit?"
> *Ezis téves és Darwin már erre is rámutatott, hogy komplex psichologiai és menthalis jelenségek az evolutio folyamán lassan jötek létreés nem az égböl pottyantak.
> A tudományágak legkülönbözöbb ágai, mint megismeréselmélet, evolutionspsychologia és szocialbiologia, szolgálnak vitathatatlan, kisérletileg is bizonyithato érveket az emberi szellemiség kialakulásához.



Biztos meg tudja. Nem kétlem én, hogy az evolúció sok mindent meg tud magyarázni. A kérdés csak az, hogy ezek a magyarázatok mennyire fedik a valóságot.
 



Ernoe írta:


> A gunyos megjegyzés, hogy *"Darwin elmélete nem tudja az evolutio összes problémáját megoldani"*




Hát átmeneti fosszíliákat nem talált, az biztos. Ez bizony nagy problémája neki.




Ernoe írta:


> Darwin ota a biologiai evolutio számtalan ismerettel gazdagitotta az evolutiorol alkotott képünket és állandoan kiegészitete és kikerekiti ezt.
> 
> A biologiai evolutio egy rohano lépésekkel elöremenö tudományág ami sorozatosan szolgátatja a részeredményeket


 
De még mennyire szolgáltatja, lásd a fosszíliákat, melyeket fentebb bemásoltam, és amelyeken nyoma sincs evolúciós fejlődésnek.
Ez megint csak a Te szép reményeid közé tartozik Ernoe, ami az elkövetkezendő 4-5 évben majd megvalósul. Ki fogom várni.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 8)

Érdekesség Aernek, hogy ő se unatkozzon:






Ha ezek a rétegek több millió év alatt rakódtak le, hogy gyűrődhettek így meg?


----------



## najahuha (2009 December 8)

.


Az ma már a tudomány számára nem tabutéma, hogy nagy valószínűséggel a Földre az életet meteorok hozták. A csillagászatban az élet hordozóinak elsődlegesen az üstökösök fagyott koszos jegét tartják, amik nagy távolságokra szállítják az élet apró "tokozódott magvait" ..


Nem tudom, ZECHARIN SITCHIN volt-e már:

http://integrativmedicina.hu/scifi/erd_1_01.html


.


----------



## Ernoe (2009 December 8)

_



És az evolúciót nem csak a keresztények tagadják.

Kattints a kibontásához...

_*Kedves Jaszladány*

Hát épp ez az, a keresztények nem tagadják az evolutiot, ök csak a "lélekre" vetik ki a hálojukat.
Olyan területeket ahol észérvek szükségesek átadják a természettudományoknak.
Ök nem a "fizikai" világ után érdeklödne kanem a "methafizikai" iránt (ehez nemakarok szolni)
_



Miért vagyunk a földön, miért van rossz a világban, stb., jó kérdések, de nem tartoznak ide. Már csak ezek az érveid maradtak? Valld be nyíltan, hogy ezek miatt nem akarod elfogadni a teremtést, hozhatok én ide akármilyen érvet! Látod, engem ilyen filozófiai kérdések nem tartanak vissza attól, hogy megtudjam az igazságot.

Kattints a kibontásához...

_Ne haragudj, de a teremtöt, tervezöt te vezetted be az elméletbe. 
Az evolutio kijön egy teremtö fogalma nélkül. 
Te mondod pár sorral késöbb, hogy "én értelmes tervezőt és alkotót sejtek mögötte." ami megköveteli, hogy megmagyarázd: Mitöl értelmes ez az alkoto? Mit akart ezzel a tevékenységével? Miért a sok zsákutca az evolutioba? Ha valaki a fejére áll az még nem jelenti azt, hogy értelmes!
_



Pontosan tudom, mivel tömik a fejünket, de azért néha nem ártana gondolkodásra is használnunk.

Kattints a kibontásához...

_Hol van ott a gondolkodás ha minden nyitott kérdéshez lerángatsz egy "deus ex machinat" ahelyett, hogy tovább kutatnál?



> Ezzel nem adtál magyarázatot arra, miért nincs a Holdon vastag kozmikus porréteg.


Látod ez is egy tipikus kreationista állásfoglalás a 90-es évekböl.

Az Apollo misziok elött már egy csomo orosz és amerikai szonda volt a Holdon amik lemérték, hogy mekkora cipöre van szokségük az ürhajosoknak, hogy ne nagyon "sülyedjenek" le. Enyit a lisztröl. Ha most a kisérletet grizzel és keményitövel megismétled (az elözö durva az utobbi finomszemcsés) akkor felfog tünni neked, hogy a finomszemcsés porban kevésbé sülyed el egyazon tárgy. Más példa bicikli a finomszemcsés vagy durvaszemcsés tengeri strandon. A finomszemcsésen vidáman biciklizhetsz.

Itt oldalakat irhatnék a finomszemcsés üvegszerü regolithrol, ahogy a hold-port nevezik, de csak táviratistilusban. A Hold által magáhozvonzott világür-por akkora sebességgel csapodik a felszinre, hogy az anyag megolvad, összeragad és lehül. A Hold felületén a porréteg 2 és 8 méter között van és nem 1 cm. Néhány helyen 15 métert is eléri. Amstrong lábnyoma valoszinöleg még láthato. 
_



Ernoe, már senki sem tartja a Napot hidrogénbombának

Kattints a kibontásához...

_


> .


</I>
A Nap csak azért keveredett a beszélgetésbe mert a kreationisták szerint "egy erdötüz a Napban" nem tarthat többmilliárd évig, de ezt már Darwin idejében kiszámolták a fizikusok. 
Hogy mi minden játszodik le a Nap belsejében azt nem tudjuk pontosan de az minden kétséget kizárt, hogy magfuzio játszodik le a felületén és a rendelkezésre állo energiakészlet nem mond ellen annak, hogy a Nap többmillioszor 6500 évvel ezelött is létezett. 
A teremtés napját utánakell számitsátok, valahogy ellentmond a megfigyeléseknek.
_



Sajnálom, de ha egy olyan tökéletes és komplex szerkezetet látok, mint egy molekula, én értelmes tervezőt és alkotót sejtek mögötte. Mint ahogy itt van ez a monitor és a számítógép az asztalomon, ezekről sem feltételezem, hogy maguktól jöttek létre. De Te feltételezzed, ki tiltja 

Kattints a kibontásához...

_Ha jol emlékszem, az utobbi döben ritkánlátott kedves Sirius már megfogalmazta egyszer:
A világrol alkotott elképzeléseink a mindenkori gondolkodásmodot tükrözik és ezért mindig sokkal többet árulnak el a társadalomrol mint az universumrol magárol.

A régi görögök számára, akik az életjelenségeket elsöként szisztematikus vizsgálat alá vették, és teleologikus szemszögböl nézték, *a világ egy orjási organizmus *volt. 

Azok számára akik a geometriát tartották a legfontosabb diszciplinának, azok az univerzumban egy tökéletesen *harmonikus formát *véltek felfedezni.

Késöbb amikor az oramüvek, az ingamechanizmus létrejött, a Newtoni *mechanikus világszemlélet *uralta az elképzeléseket. Ezrek kutattak a "kozmikus oramüves" után.
Az ipari forradalmak idelyén az emberek a világot *egy gözgéphez* hasonlitották. A természettudományos és filozofiai kérdések a thermodynamikátol befolyásolva a "világ végsö sorsárol" felé fordultak, ez a masináknak, a gépeknek a pecsétjét hordja magán.

Napjainkat a számitogép van a soron és ezért sokan ezt tekintik az összes lehetséges gondolkodásmod non-plus ultrájának. 
A *"teremtö" egy programmozo *aki aminosavakbol DNA-kat horgol hobbybol mint egy nagymama."
_



Persze neked minden hamisítvány és hazugság, ami nem egyezik a meggyőződéseddel. 

Kattints a kibontásához...


_En láttam az ásatásokrol készült felvételeket, az ugy nézett ki mint nállunk az árleszállitáskor a szuprmáktban.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 8)

najahuha írta:


> .
> 
> 
> Az ma már a tudomány számára nem tabutéma, hogy nagy valószínűséggel a Földre az életet meteorok hozták. A csillagászatban az élet hordozóinak elsődlegesen az üstökösök fagyott koszos jegét tartják, amik nagy távolságokra szállítják az élet apró "tokozódott magvait" ..
> ...



Nem volt még. 
Nincs semmi baj azzal, ha azt vallod, hogy az életet a földre meteorok hozták, csak nem léptünk vele előre semmit. Ezzel csupán annyi történt, hogy áthelyezted az élet keletkezésének kérdését egy másik bolygóra, a világűr keletkezése pedig ugyanúgy megoldatlan marad.


----------



## Ernoe (2009 December 8)

> Ez szerinted válasz arra, hogy a milliónyi fosszíliában egyetlen átmeneti élőlényt sem találtak, aki épp két faj között jár? Pedig ezeknek kéne többnek lennie, gondold csak el: 20%-ban gyíkból madár, 40%-ban gyíkból madár, 60%- .................


*Kedves Jászladány*

A számitásaidat nem tudom követni de ha belegondolsz, hogy az "átmeneti" fajokra épp az volt a jellemzö, hogy nem sokáig éltek akkor világos, hogy a "sikeressebb" fajtábol több exemplar létezett. 
Azonkivül köztudott, hogy "ügyetlen", beteg állatok hamarabb a táplálkozási lánc részesei lesznek mint az egészségesebb, ügyesebb példányok. 
A beteg, vagy külsöben megváltozott álatok még a saját fajuk is kiközösiti, praktikusan agyonütik és felzabálják ötet. Ez jellemzö a béke szimbolumára, a galambokra is. 
Nem akarom mégegyszer a kétfejü csecsemöt bejátszani mert megrázo. Másfélfejü átmenet egész biztosan kevesebb létezik. Söt a kétfejü gyereket sem szokták koporsoban eltemetni hanem elégették mert az ördög müvének tekinteték.

A délamerikai öserdökben azért kevés a humusz mert alig esik le valami a fárol máris megemészti a természet. Még a mai napig is igy van.



> Ugyanazt mondod, amit én. Egy borzasztó katasztrófáról tanúskodnak. Mégpedig egy borzasztó áradásról, ami tövestől csavarta ki az erdőket és sodort növényt állatot nagy kupacokba; ami képlékennyé áztatta fel a talajt, és ezzel aztán beborította az egész elpusztult kompániát. Így lett nekünk olajunk meg szenünk.





> Ez pedig hirtelen történt, annyira, hogy ennek a szegény heringnek lenyelnie se volt ideje a zsákmányát.


Ha most az özönvizre célzol, ami a kreationista elmélet pillére, akkor kikell ábrándicsalak. 
Gondolj bele, hogy milyen forronak kellett lennie a Földnek ahoz, hogy az összes tenger, és folyo elöször átment felhöbe? Mert ügye nem lavorral öntötte az Isten a vizet az égböl, a Föld vizmenyisége nem növekedett meg. 



> Ezeket csak Te nevezed a fejlődés zsákutcáinak. Én meg azt mondom, a fajkihalás nyilvánvaló következménye egy akkora globális katasztrófának, amiről az előbb beszéltünk. Nyilvánvaló, hogy egy ilyen katasztrófa következtében ...... A 90%-os adatot nem tudom honnan veszed, de nem vitatkozom vele.


En zsákutcának azokat a fajokat nevezem akik nem voltak képesek alkalmazkodi az universumban szokásos változásokhoz. 
Lehet, hogy mi is ehez a fajtához tartozunk, ne örüljönk tul korán. 
A Neandertaler mindenesetre hosszabban létezett a Földön mint mi eddig.



> Akkor tessék, magad magyarázod a fajkihalást. Ez nem természetes szelekció eredménye, nem is selejtség kérdése, hanem az emberi tevékenységé. /QUOTE]





> Mondom a vizözön nem képes kiirtani az összes állatot, arra még az okosabb elsöálldozásra elökészülö gyerekek sem veszik be.
> Egyébbként ha ugy 1000 méter alá mész a tengerben ott minden megpillantott élölény egy ismeretlen faj.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ernoe (2009 December 8)

> Az ma már a tudomány számára nem tabutéma, hogy nagy valószínűséggel a Földre az életet meteorok hozták.



*Kedves najahuha*

Nincs kizárva. Már meteorokban is találtak monomereket. 
Ez csak azt bizonyitja, hogy az élet épitökövei mégsem olyan nagy hiánycikket képeznek az universumban mint a kreationisták predikálnak.

Egyel kevesebb feladat az Isten számára. kiss


----------



## pitti (2009 December 8)

Ernoe írta:


> A számitásaidat nem tudom követni de ha belegondolsz, hogy az "átmeneti" fajokra épp az volt a jellemzö, hogy nem sokáig éltek akkor világos, hogy a "sikeressebb" fajtábol több exemplar létezett.


Ajjaj Ernoe, kezdesz panikolni. Darwin atyank pont az ellenkezojet jelentette ki.:111:


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 8)

Ernoe írta:


> _
> _*Kedves Jaszladány*
> 
> Hát épp ez az, a keresztények nem tagadják az evolutiot, ök csak a "lélekre" vetik ki a hálojukat.
> ...



Jaj, drága Ernoe! Kivel fogok én vitatkozni, ha Te elmész!
És ki fog beszélni a nevemben, mint a néhai, neves tudósok nevében, ha Te nem leszel! Te már csak tudod, milyenek a keresztények, és mi érdekli őket! 
 _
_


Ernoe írta:


> _
> _Ne haragudj, de a teremtöt, tervezöt te vezetted be az elméletbe.
> Az evolutio kijön egy teremtö fogalma nélkül.
> Te mondod pár sorral késöbb, hogy "én értelmes tervezőt és alkotót sejtek mögötte." ami megköveteli, hogy megmagyarázd: Mitöl értelmes ez az alkoto? Mit akart ezzel a tevékenységével? Miért a sok zsákutca az evolutioba? Ha valaki a fejére áll az még nem jelenti azt, hogy értelmes!



Kedves tőled, hogy ilyen sokat feltételezel rólam. Én vezettem be?
A viccelődést félretéve, én nem vezettem be senkit és semmit. Csak megkérdőjeleztem az evolúció állításait. Tehetek én róla, hogy ezzel automatikusan egy teremtő felé mutat a nyíl? Aer szerint több alternatíva van, hát akkor gondolj más alternatívára, ne a teremtésre. Én csak annyit mondok, hogy szerintem az evolúció állításai hamisak. 


Ernoe írta:


> _
> _Hol van ott a gondolkodás ha minden nyitott kérdéshez lerángatsz egy "deus ex machinat" ahelyett, hogy tovább kutatnál?
> 
> Látod ez is egy tipikus kreationista állásfoglalás a 90-es évekböl.



Szerintem elég bizonyítékot soroltam fel arra, hogy mélyen belekutattam a dolgokba, ahogy elnézem, sok helyen mélyebben és naprakészebben, mint Te.
 



Ernoe írta:


> _
> _Az Apollo misziok elött már egy csomo orosz és amerikai szonda volt a Holdon amik lemérték, hogy mekkora cipöre van szokségük az ürhajosoknak, hogy ne nagyon "sülyedjenek" le. Enyit a lisztröl. Ha most a kisérletet grizzel és keményitövel megismétled (az elözö durva az utobbi finomszemcsés) akkor felfog tünni neked, hogy a finomszemcsés porban kevésbé sülyed el egyazon tárgy. Más példa bicikli a finomszemcsés vagy durvaszemcsés tengeri strandon. A finomszemcsésen vidáman biciklizhetsz.
> 
> Itt oldalakat irhatnék a finomszemcsés üvegszerü regolithrol, ahogy a hold-port nevezik, de csak táviratistilusban. A Hold által magáhozvonzott világür-por akkora sebességgel csapodik a felszinre, hogy az anyag megolvad, összeragad és lehül. A Hold felületén a porréteg 2 és 8 méter között van és nem 1 cm. Néhány helyen 15 métert is eléri. Amstrong lábnyoma valoszinöleg még láthato.




Íme az origo idei cikke a holdraszállás évfordulójára:

http://www.origo.hu/tudomany/vilagur/20090707-holdraszallasnegyven-eve-lepett-eloszor-ember-a-holdra.html?pIdx=1

Ebben pedig azt olvassuk:
"...Ezt követően kellett kitűzni a zászlót. A rúd leszúrása azonban nehéz volt: a felső vékony és laza réteg nem tartotta meg, mélyebben pedig már kemény volt az anyag."

Szóval hol volt az a 6-8 méter porréteg? Mert hogy abba bizonyára nem okozott volna problémát beleszúrni a zászlót. Ha csak fél méter vastag lett volna, szerintem már abban is megállt volna ez a kis a zászló







Mindegy milyen szemcsés "homok" van a Holdon, alig vastagabb a rétege, mint 1 cm, ez a képeken is jól látszik. Alatta pedig kemény talaj van, amit, mint tudjuk, nehéz volt átfúrni.
(A tengerparti homok valahogy nem így néz ki, pedig az sincs 6-8 méter, és a kisfiam simán alagutat ásott benne.)




Ernoe írta:


> _
> _A Nap csak azért keveredett a beszélgetésbe mert a kreationisták szerint "egy erdötüz a Napban" nem tarthat többmilliárd évig, de ezt már Darwin idejében kiszámolták a fizikusok.
> Hogy mi minden játszodik le a Nap belsejében azt nem tudjuk pontosan de az minden kétséget kizárt, hogy magfuzio játszodik le a felületén és a rendelkezésre állo energiakészlet nem mond ellen annak, hogy a Nap többmillioszor 6500 évvel ezelött is létezett.
> A teremtés napját utánakell számitsátok, valahogy ellentmond a megfigyeléseknek.




Én attól tartok, itt is Neked kellene jobban utánanézni és utánaszámolni a dolgoknak. Nem mondom el újra: az az elmélet, hogy a Nap egy atomreaktor, már megbukott. Kelvin pedig semmiféle erdőtűzről nem beszélt, csak számolt, mégpedig pontosan.
Te még Darwinnál is elszántabb vagy híve vagy ennek az elméletnek, mert Darwin legalább elfogadta Kelvin számításait, és az elméletét próbálta meg az objektív számításokhoz igazítani, nem pedig megfordítva.



Ernoe írta:


> Ha jol emlékszem, az utobbi döben ritkánlátott kedves Sirius már megfogalmazta egyszer:
> A világrol alkotott elképzeléseink a mindenkori gondolkodásmodot tükrözik és ezért mindig sokkal többet árulnak el a társadalomrol mint az universumrol magárol.




 Így van. De ezt ne felejtsd el az evolucionistákra is vonatkoztatni.




Ernoe írta:


> Késöbb amikor az oramüvek, az ingamechanizmus létrejött, a Newtoni *mechanikus világszemlélet *uralta az elképzeléseket. Ezrek kutattak a "kozmikus oramüves" után.



Még így is logikusabban gondolkodtak, mint sok mai ember.

Kedves Ernoe, lehet, hogy az én meggyőződésem, miszerint egy intelligens tervező alkotott minket, meseszerűnek tűnik.
De belegondoltál már, hogy a Te meggyőződésed mit állít?
Azt, hogy a *semmiből lettünk*. Ráadásul magától és véletlenül, de ez már csak hab a tortán.

Ernoe, nem kell ide termodinamika, meg mindenféle fizikai törvény, hogy bizonyítsuk: semmiből nem lesz valami!
Te azonban makacsul állítod: az ember a semmiből lett, az egész mindenséggel együtt, csak egy kis idő kellett hozzá.
Ez aztán a *HIT*! Sok keresztény irigyelhet érte!


----------



## Ernoe (2009 December 8)

> Ajjaj Ernoe, kezdesz panikolni. Darwin atyank pont az ellenkezojet jelentette ki.


*Kedves Pitti*

Az alkalmazkodás és a fajok közötti átmenet az két dolog. 

A fajok közötti átmenet az a világrajövéssel lezárodik.

Hogy megszinesedik egy madárnak a tolla, hogy az ember meghonosit egy álatot az generatiokba kerül.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 8)

Ernoe írta:


> *Kedves najahuha*
> 
> Nincs kizárva. Már meteorokban is találtak monomereket.
> Ez csak azt bizonyitja, hogy az élet épitökövei mégsem olyan nagy hiánycikket képeznek az universumban mint a kreationisták predikálnak.
> ...



Szóval...
Ha az élet építőkövei meteorokon vannak, és úgy kerültek a földre, akkor ez már azt bizonyítja, hogy az életet nem hozta létre senki?
Ez hogy jött neked ki?

(Különben mindegy, hisz ez is csak egy teória, de jó nagyokat facsarsz a logikán!)


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 8)

Ernoe írta:


> *Kedves Jászladány*
> 
> A számitásaidat nem tudom követni de ha belegondolsz, hogy az "átmeneti" fajokra épp az volt a jellemzö, hogy nem sokáig éltek akkor világos, hogy a "sikeressebb" fajtábol több exemplar létezett.



Nincsenek átmeneti fajok, Ernoe! Ordítsam, hogy megértsd? NINCSENEK!!!
Minden, amit velük kapcsolatban gondolsz, csak fantazmagória, és feltevés, mert jelenleg még nyomukat se láttuk, se megkövesedve, sem sehogy. Addig, míg létezésük nem bizonyított, ne kezeld őket tényként, csak feltételezésként!



Ernoe írta:


> Azonkivül köztudott, hogy "ügyetlen", beteg állatok hamarabb a táplálkozási lánc részesei lesznek mint az egészségesebb, ügyesebb példányok.
> A beteg, vagy külsöben megváltozott álatok még a saját fajuk is kiközösiti, praktikusan agyonütik és felzabálják ötet. Ez jellemzö a béke szimbolumára, a galambokra is.



Olvass vissza oda, ahol leírtam, Darwin szerint hogyan segítik egymást az állatok egy fajon belül, ha a másik fiatalabb, vagy gyengébb. Egyes fajokból ne általánosíts, minden állat különböző.



Ernoe írta:


> Ha most az özönvizre célzol, ami a kreationista elmélet pillére, akkor kikell ábrándicsalak.
> Gondolj bele, hogy milyen forronak kellett lennie a Földnek ahoz, hogy az összes tenger, és folyo elöször átment felhöbe? Mert ügye nem lavorral öntötte az Isten a vizet az égböl, a Föld vizmenyisége nem növekedett meg.



Kedves Ernoe, az özönvíz nem eső volt. Nem a föld felszínén lévő vízmennyiség párolgott el és csapódott le újra. Látom nem sokat tudsz erről, de ez most nem téma. A lényeg, hogy a fosszíliák tanúbizonysága szerint volt egy világméretű áradás.



Ernoe írta:


> Mondom a vizözön nem képes kiirtani az összes állatot, arra még az okosabb elsöálldozásra elökészülö gyerekek sem veszik be.



Te már csak tudod, képes-e kiirtani, Te biztos láttál ilyet. Ez a legérdekesebb az evolucionistákban, ahogy kész tényként kezelnek minden feltételezést, kritika és (bocs) gondolkodás nélkül.
Egyetértünk abban, hogy egy elpusztult élőlényből nem lesz fosszília, hiszen a teteme sokkal hamarabb elbomlik. A föld mégis tele van elpusztult élőlények fosszíliáival, akik, - sok fosszília bizonysága szerint - nem végelgyengülésben múltak ki (lásd a hering képét). Sokakon még látszik a haláltusa is. És sok millió ilyen van. (átmeneti lény mégsincs köztük) Ezek hogyan keletkeztek, és miben pusztultak el az állatok tömegével?




Ernoe írta:


> Anyira, hogy per pillanat nincs jobb elmélet nálluk.
> Mondtam már, hogy Newton még Einstein után is egy használhato elmélet.
> Egy biztos semmi szükségszerüséget nem látok abba, hogy a teremtö Istent fogalmát bekéne vezessünk.
> 
> *A különbbség a kettönk között* valoban az, hogy te Isten "nyomát" szeretnéd minden eszközzel bebizonyitani, az evolutio kutatoi számára pedig tök mindegy mi jön ki. Fontos, hogy ne hagyjuk el következetes gondolkodást.



Nem Ernoe, ebben tévedsz. Te vagy az, aki nyilvánvaló tényeket félresöpör, hogy az intelligens tervezést ne kelljen elfogadnia. 



Ernoe írta:


> Az emberi ismeretek egyre nönek, az eszközök aivel az adatok ilyen örült menyisége kiértékelhetö lassan a rendelkezésünkreáll.



Éppen Te hagyod el a következetes gondolkodást, amit pedig nem tudsz megmagyarázni, arra azt mondod: majd 4-5 év múlva lesz rá magyarázat. Bizakodjál Ernoe, csak ezt tudom mondani. 150 éve nem jutottak előre az evolúcióval, de Te azért csak bizakodjál!


----------



## Ernoe (2009 December 8)

> Te már csak tudod, milyenek a keresztények, és mi érdekli őket!


*Kedves Jászladány*
Ha nekem nem hiszel csld ide a FagyisSzentet, vele is szoktam vitázni. 
Ö is elismeri az evolutiot de nem lenne ellene ha a vita végén rábukkanánk egy teremtöre.



> Csak megkérdőjeleztem az evolúció állításait. Tehetek én róla, hogy ezzel automatikusan egy teremtő felé mutat a nyíl?


A kritikus érvek mind rendben vannak. Nincs amit nem szabadna megkérdöjelezni.
De a nyilat amiröl beszélsz még nem láttam. 

Csak visszafelé mutogatsz elmult evezredek homályába.



> Szerintem elég bizonyítékot soroltam fel arra, hogy mélyen belekutattam a dolgokba, ahogy elnézem, sok helyen mélyebben és naprakészebben, mint Te.


Ne haragudj de ha nem is léteznének feleletek a kételyeidre még akkor is hiányzik az utolso "lépcsöfok" a nyitott kérdés és az isten között. 

Ha olyan preciz vagy a fajok családfáját érintve akkor egy akkora ugrást a fejlödésben 
Isten-Ember kénytelen vagy pontositani. Hogy született ez meg az agyadban? 
Nem volt véletlen egy pap a közelben? 




> "...Ezt követően kellett kitűzni a zászlót. A rúd leszúrása azonban nehéz volt: a felső vékony és laza réteg nem tartotta meg, mélyebben pedig már kemény volt az anyag."


Most mit akarsz ezzel bizonyitani? 
Mondtam, hogy a felszine keményebb mint az ember a porbol gondolná.
A por olyan finom, hogy ezért a cipöjüket is ledobták, féltek, hogy belélegzik. 
Es finom poron lehet szaladgálni.

Ha ez valoban egy probléma a megértésnél, akkor meny el egy "gyerekparadicsomba" ahol a gyerekek golyoban játszanak és probáld ki. Aztán ülj le egy timéteres homokozoba. Hol sülyedsz le mélyebbre?









> Én attól tartok, itt is Neked kellene jobban utánanézni és utánaszámolni a dolgoknak. Nem mondom el újra: az az elmélet, hogy a Nap egy atomreaktor, már megbukott. Kelvin pedig semmiféle erdőtűzről nem beszélt, csak számolt, mégpedig pontosan.


Ugyan már akkor mi történik a Nap felületén ha nem magfuzio. 
Ne haragudj deha nem mondod meg mit akarsz akkor azt hiszem, hogy a Luciferre gondoltál.




> Kedves Ernoe, lehet, hogy az én meggyőződésem, miszerint egy intelligens tervező alkotott minket, meseszerűnek tűnik.





> De belegondoltál már, hogy a Te meggyőződésed mit állít?
> Azt, hogy a *semmiből lettünk*. Ráadásul magától és véletlenül, de ez már csak hab a tortán.
> 
> Ernoe, nem kell ide termodinamika, meg mindenféle fizikai törvény, hogy bizonyítsuk: semmiből nem lesz valami!


Kedves Jaszladány

*Az evolutio nem akarja megmagyarázni a létezés okát,* azon csak rágodjon a vallás. 
*Számomra a létezés egy tény,* ezen nincs mit feszegetni. 

Ami engem érdekel, hogy "hogyan" müködik és 
*én ugy látom, h**ogy a világ fair,* nem létezik egy megvesztegethetö, hiu isten akit megváltoztatja a kedvemért a természeti törvényeket ha én egy rozsafüzért mormolok, vagyha világákiáltom naponta ötször, hogy "ö a legnagyobb" .

*Ugyanakkor nem hiszem, hogy a világnak valami értelme is lenne *
*azon kivül amit mi az életünknek adunk.*

Es ezeket a nézeteimet bizonyitják a megfigyelések. 
Az egyik belölle az evolutio elmélete.


----------



## Ernoe (2009 December 8)

> Szóval...
> Ha az élet építőkövei meteorokon vannak, és úgy kerültek a földre, *akkor ez már azt bizonyítja, hogy az életet nem hozta létre senki? *Ez hogy jött neked ki?



*Kedves Jászladány*

Visszakérdezhetek, hol mondtam én a vastagonnyomtatottat? Sehol.

En csak azt mondtam, ha a fehérjék már az égböl hullanak akkor bizonyára több 
van belöllük mint amenyire elöször gondoltunk.

Talán mégiscsak összeált az a DNS magátol.


----------



## Ernoe (2009 December 8)

> Éppen Te hagyod el a következetes gondolkodást, amit pedig nem tudsz megmagyarázni, arra azt mondod: majd 4-5 év múlva lesz rá magyarázat. Bizakodjál Ernoe, csak ezt tudom mondani. 150 éve nem jutottak előre az evolúcióval, de Te azért csak bizakodjál!


*Kedves Jászladány*

Méghogy nem jutott elöre az evolutio

Ha már a Pápa is elismeri azt amiért még nemrég máglyahalál járt,
akkor én azt csak elörelépésnek nevezném. kiss

De most valoban pakolnom kell. 

Szép karácsonyt, BUEK minden hivönek és hitetlennek kiss

Ernoe


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 8)

Jó utat, Ernoe! Isten óvjon!   :..:


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 8)

*Hadd osszam meg azzal, aki nem ismerné:

"A hangya nem lát, csak egy emberarasznyira.

Tavasz volt Rómában. A nap megmelegítette a falak déli oldalát. A kertekben piroslott a mandulafa virága. A bogarak előjöttek a föld alól.
Szent Péter temploma alján hangyanép nyüzsgött ki egy földalatti repedésből: apró fekete hangyák, amilyen legtöbb van a világon.
Egyik csoport a másik után jött. Ásítoztak, nyújtózkodtak. Némelyek megálltak a napfényben és melegítették a hátukat. Mások vidáman beszélgetve haladtak tovább a verőfényben.
- Új korszak virradt reánk - mondotta az egyik. - Itt telepedjünk meg e meleg kősziklák között. Itt a mi nemzetségünknek a legalkalmasabb ország.
Az öregek bágyadtak voltak a téli nagy alvástól. Szemük még nem szokta meg az erős napfényt. Azonban a fiatalok vígan mászkáltak ide-oda.
- Gyerünk fel a magasba! - mondotta egy fiatal hangya, akit az életerő legjobban mozgatott.
És megindult fölfelé az alapkövön. Mikor a nagy márványnak a felső széléhez érkezett, elcsodálkozott az egyenes vonalon.
- Lelkemre mondom - kiáltott a társainak -, ezt a kősziklát nem a természet alkotta!
Azok is odaérkeztek és bámulva vizsgálták a nagy márványkocka egyenes vonalát, s a másik márványt, amely ezen feküdt.
- Valóban - mondották -, a véletlenség nem alkot kőben ily hosszú egyenes vonalat.
A tudás vágya további vizsgálódásra indította őket. Ismét új meg új négyszögletű követ találtak.
- Ez a végtelen magasság rakva van! - mondotta az egyik. - De ki rakhatta? Miért rakhatta? Micsoda őrült gondolat ekkora köveket egymásra rakni, holott a természet maga nyit repedéseket, amelyekben mindenki meghúzódhatik.
- Céltalan alkotás - mondotta a másik a fejét rázva.
- De csak láthatnánk, hogy hol a vége!
- Végtelen ez - mondotta ismét a másik. 
Új hangyák jöttek és részt vettek a vitában.
- Az igaz, hogy csodálatos kőhalmazat - szólt egy fiatal, - de hogyan keletkezhetett volna másképpen, mint a természet játékából!
- De hátha van nálunknál nagyobb hangya is - vélte egy gondolkodó. - Hátha van akkora, hogy milliószorta nagyobb, erősebb és eszesebb, mint mink vagyunk!
A HANGYÁK KINEVETTÉK."

A hangya nem lát, csak egy emberarasznyira.
Az ember nem lát, csak egy istenarasznyira. 

(Gárdonyi Géza: Mese a hangyáról)
*


----------



## najahuha (2009 December 8)

Jaszladany írta:


> Nem volt még.
> Nincs semmi baj azzal, ha azt vallod, hogy az életet a földre meteorok hozták, csak nem léptünk vele előre semmit. Ezzel csupán annyi történt, hogy áthelyezted az élet keletkezésének kérdését egy másik bolygóra, a világűr keletkezése pedig ugyanúgy megoldatlan marad.



Nem én vallom, hanem ez a Tudományos élet egyik jelentős helyet elfoglaló föltételezése. Márpedig ha részben is így van, akkor az azt jelenti, hogy legalább a Tejút hatókörzetében az ÉLET hordozói a GÉNek (DNS), amely minden élőlény sajátja. Ennek egyik változata a PÁNSPERMIA (a világűr tele zárványosított őscsírákkal, amelyek csak arra várnak, hogy megfelelő csírázási feltételekhez jussanak - Ne felejtsük el: a lótuszt miért is tisztelik olyannyira ? Mert a mandulányi magja több ezer év után is csíraképes, kibírja a 100 fokos meleget és a 100 fokos hideget) . Ugyanakkor ez még mindig nem ad magyarázatot arra, hogyan lesz egy ANYAGból ÉLŐ (=önmagát reprodukáló, önmagában energiát fölhasználó). 
Ma a nanotechnológia küszöbén eljutottunk oda, hogy jóval nagyobb hangsúlyt fektessünk azokra a kutatásokra, amelyek szerint az ANYAG sem más, mint az energia egy különleges formája, hiszen ha az anyag szerkezetét atomi szinten vizsgáljuk, mást sem találunk, mint REZGÉST és HULLÁMOKat..( Ezt használja ki részben az orvosi MRI vagy a PET...) Ilyen értelemben pedig az élő anyaga sem különbözik, maximum az összetétel aránya más, elvégre nem homogén szerkezetekről van már szó, és a MŰKÖDÉS már alapvető dolgokat megkövetel: mint motor és az energiaellátó rendszerek, valamint ezek irányítását végző érzékelők és kontrollálók...

Visszatérve a DNS-re, a meteorokra és Sitchinre (aki nem tesz mást, mint egy az egyben értelmezi a Bibliát) : Gyakorlatilag ő nem állít mást, mint azt, hogy a Földön egyfajta kísérleti állatkertet hoztak létre az emberi formájú idegenek, akik nyilvánvalóan a maguk DNS-t ültették be a kísérleti állatokba, amik a ma lévő állatvilág alapját képezték... Ezért hasonló bizonyos százalékban valamennyi DNS, és ezért lehet levezetni belőle egy evolúciós elméletet is levezetni. Mert elméletileg ez is, az is megtörténhetett. 

Ha a világűr keletkezésének kérdése is beletartozik, az túl tág lenne már a magyarázatokra.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 8)

Összegezve egy ponton egyet értek ernoe kritikájával az ID-t illetően. A természetben nyoma sincs annak hogy (ha elismerjük a létezést) a creátor olyannak akart megalkotni mindent amilyen ma.
Tényleg iszonyatos mennyiségű halál vezetett ahhoz a ponthoz ahol ma állunk, akár 20 millió évre tekintünk vissza, akár csak 20 ezerre. Az egyetlen dolog ami változik a hulla hegy mérete.

Nagyon úgy tűnik hogy a teremtőnk semmi maradandót nem akart alkotni és bár elismerem hogy csodálatos és perfekt az önfenntartó rendszer amit amit alkotott, nehezen tudom összeegyeztetni az olyan gondolatok mint hogy "isten minden teremtményét szereti" azzal hogy megeteti őket egymással, vagy amolyan egál módon "vagy életben marad vagy nem" stílusban dobálja le őket az anya földre.

Egyébként ez az egyik dolog amiért képtelen vagyok a legtöbb olyan vallással mint a biblia kijönni, mert lehetetlen a benne leírt istenképet értelmezni. Egyszer vízbe folyt mindent a földön, másszor városokat bombáz szanaszét, ez mellett pedig agyba főbe van hangoztatva hogy ő az esszenciális jónak a megtestesülése amelynek szeretetét minden élőlény élvezi.

Ha bibliát megmutatnánk egy pszichológusnak hogy mondja már meg emberi mércével mi az az isten igen pszichopata egy kép jönne ki a végén.


----------



## najahuha (2009 December 8)

Ernoe írta:


> *Kedves najahuha*
> 
> Nincs kizárva. Már meteorokban is találtak monomereket.
> Ez csak azt bizonyitja, hogy az élet épitökövei mégsem olyan nagy hiánycikket képeznek az universumban mint a kreationisták predikálnak.
> ...



Igen. De ugye ez még mindig nem ad feleletet arra, hogy ezek az építőkövek, amelyek az ÉLET hordozói, hogyan is jöttek létre, és miként kerültek a világűrbe szanaszét?

Melyik az a pont, ahol az ANYAG már ÉLŐvé válik ? Milyen előzetes rendezőelv szükséges ahhoz, hogy az anyag eljuthasson erre a pontra ?

Belegondoltunk-e gyakran abba az ősi mondásba, hogy tényleg PORból vagyunk, csillagporból, és ugyanoda térünk vissza ?

És akkor mi van az energiamegmaradás törvényével ? 

Milyen törvények szerint mozgatja GONDOLATI úton, egyszerű koncentrációval gépi karját és ujjait a beteg ?

Idáig eljutni vajon evolúciós dolog-e ? Vagy azért ebbe be is segítettek kívülről ?
( Nem ördögtől való a kérdés: ha mi földiek létezünk, evolúció vagy teremtés ide vagy oda, a több milliárdos galaktikák végtelenében kizárólagos, hogy a Föld hordozna életet. )
.


----------



## najahuha (2009 December 8)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Összegezve egy ponton egyet értek ernoe kritikájával az ID-t illetően. A természetben nyoma sincs annak hogy (ha elismerjük a létezést) a creátor olyannak akart megalkotni mindent amilyen ma.
> Tényleg iszonyatos mennyiségű halál vezetett ahhoz a ponthoz ahol ma állunk, akár 20 millió évre tekintünk vissza, akár csak 20 ezerre. Az egyetlen dolog ami változik a hulla hegy mérete.
> 
> Nagyon úgy tűnik hogy a teremtőnk semmi maradandót nem akart alkotni és bár elismerem hogy csodálatos és perfekt az önfenntartó rendszer amit amit alkotott, nehezen tudom összeegyeztetni az olyan gondolatok mint hogy "isten minden teremtményét szereti" azzal hogy megeteti őket egymással, vagy amolyan egál módon "vagy életben marad vagy nem" stílusban dobálja le őket az anya földre.
> ...




Kedves Aerensiniac !

A halálhoz kapcsolódóan: Ma a régészet azt tanítja, hogy csak a Kárpát-medencében mindezidáig kb. 400 MILLIÓ emberi holttest porlad.....

Az a gyanúm, hogy a Biblia tekintetében összekeverted az Ószövetség "kiválasztott nép !!! bosszúálló istenét" az Újszövetség budhista típusú szeretet istenével.....

Feltétlen ajánlom a Sitchin anyagot elolvasni.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 8)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Összegezve egy ponton egyet értek ernoe kritikájával az ID-t illetően. A természetben nyoma sincs annak hogy (ha elismerjük a létezést) a creátor olyannak akart megalkotni mindent amilyen ma.



Biztos, hogy nem ilyennek akarta megalkotni.



Aerensiniac írta:


> Nagyon úgy tűnik hogy a teremtőnk semmi maradandót nem akart alkotni és bár elismerem hogy csodálatos és perfekt az önfenntartó rendszer amit amit alkotott, nehezen tudom összeegyeztetni az olyan gondolatok mint hogy "isten minden teremtményét szereti" azzal hogy megeteti őket egymással, vagy amolyan egál módon "vagy életben marad vagy nem" stílusban dobálja le őket az anya földre.



Az előbb mondtad, hogy nem ezt akarta, tehá nyilván nem is Ő teszi ezeket.



Aerensiniac írta:


> Egyébként ez az egyik dolog amiért képtelen vagyok a legtöbb olyan vallással mint a biblia kijönni, mert lehetetlen a benne leírt istenképet értelmezni. Egyszer vízbe folyt mindent a földön, másszor városokat bombáz szanaszét, ez mellett pedig agyba főbe van hangoztatva hogy ő az esszenciális jónak a megtestesülése amelynek szeretetét minden élőlény élvezi.
> 
> Ha bibliát megmutatnánk egy pszichológusnak hogy mondja már meg emberi mércével mi az az isten igen pszichopata egy kép jönne ki a végén.



Ezzel már áttévedsz a teológia, filozófia, stb. területére. Eddig tudományok, tapasztalatok, megfigyelések síkján társalogtunk. Az, hogy teremtve vagyunk-e vagy magunktól jöttünk létre (a semmiből), nem függ attól, hogy nekünk szimpatikus-e egy teremtőről szóló elgondolás vagy sem.
A Biblia, és a bibliai istenkép más lapra tartozik, és erről a téma egészen más irányba visz. És van egy olyan gyanúm, hogy nem magad tanulmányoztad a Bibliát, hanem annak alapján ítéled meg, amiket másoktól hallottál róla.


----------



## siriusB (2009 December 8)

najahuha írta:


> Igen. De ugye ez még mindig nem ad feleletet arra, hogy ezek az építőkövek, amelyek az ÉLET hordozói, hogyan is jöttek létre, és miként kerültek a világűrbe szanaszét?
> 
> *Melyik az a pont, ahol az ANYAG már ÉLŐvé válik ?* Milyen előzetes rendezőelv szükséges ahhoz, hogy az anyag eljuthasson erre a pontra ?
> 
> ...



Néha-néha benézek ide is, mert ezt a témát már annyiszor és oly mélyen kitárgyaltuk Ernővel, Aerensiniac-kal és a többiekkel. Örülök, hogy ide is benéztél kedves Najahuha, de készülj fel itt is szükségeltetik a türelem. (Bár a másik topikból úgy tapasztalom, van neked belőle néhány mázsa )


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 8)

najahuha írta:


> Kedves Aerensiniac !
> Az a gyanúm, hogy a Biblia tekintetében összekeverted az Ószövetség "kiválasztott nép !!! bosszúálló istenét" az Újszövetség budhista típusú szeretet istenével.....



Az a gyanúm itt vannak némi ismeretbeli hiányosságok, kedves najahuha!

De az viszont igaz, hogy az anyag nem más, mint sűrített energia.


----------



## pitti (2009 December 8)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Összegezve egy ponton egyet értek ernoe kritikájával az ID-t illetően. A természetben nyoma sincs annak hogy (ha elismerjük a létezést) a creátor olyannak akart megalkotni mindent amilyen ma.
> Tényleg iszonyatos mennyiségű halál vezetett ahhoz a ponthoz ahol ma állunk, akár 20 millió évre tekintünk vissza, akár csak 20 ezerre. Az egyetlen dolog ami változik a hulla hegy mérete.
> 
> Nagyon úgy tűnik hogy a teremtőnk semmi maradandót nem akart alkotni és bár elismerem hogy csodálatos és perfekt az önfenntartó rendszer amit amit alkotott, nehezen tudom összeegyeztetni az olyan gondolatok mint hogy "isten minden teremtményét szereti" azzal hogy megeteti őket egymással, vagy amolyan egál módon "vagy életben marad vagy nem" stílusban dobálja le őket az anya földre.
> ...


Aere ha igy folytatod szet lesztek ultetve az Ernoevel. Nagyon eltanultad a vita stilusat.
Miert keverjuk mar megint az ID-t a bibliai Istvannal?


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 8)

najahuha írta:


> Az a gyanúm, hogy a Biblia tekintetében összekeverted az Ószövetség "kiválasztott nép !!! bosszúálló istenét" az Újszövetség budhista típusú szeretet istenével.....


Nem igazán. Persze ki tudja, nem vagyok otthon minden bibliában. Sajnos szinte minden kiadás különbözik valamiben a másiktól és a szóhasználat is problémát okozhat.

Ugyanakkor nem egy és nem kettő probléma van magával a bibliai istenképpel.



Jaszladany írta:


> Biztos, hogy nem ilyennek akarta megalkotni.


Ez viszont ebben a formában tényleg komoly problémát vet fel.
Ugyanis ha nem ilyennek akarta megalkotni akkor nem tudta hogy mit csinál. Ha nem tudta hogy mit csinál akkor eleve nagyon messze van a mindenható fogalmától.

Azonban lévén a bioszféránk, az egész bolygó és az összes élőlénye önfenntartó rendszer szerint működik, nem mondhatjuk hogy nem tudta mit csinál.

Ez sokkal inkább az "oda cseszem azt majd el lesz valahogy" kategória, ha meg nem akkor nem volt méltó hozzám.


----------



## najahuha (2009 December 8)

Jaszladany írta:


> Az a gyanúm itt vannak némi ismeretbeli hiányosságok, kedves najahuha!
> 
> De az viszont igaz, hogy az anyag nem más, mint sűrített energia.



Kedves Jaszladany !

Kérhetném az ismeretbeli hiányosságokat megnevezni ?



Az anyagra vonatkozóan: azt olvastam ,gyakorlatilag az atomi részecskék mérete és távolsága egymástól arányaiban nagyobb, mint egy naprendszerben a nap és a bolygók távolsága.... 
mellékesen jegyzem meg: amikor bárki is valami örökmozgót akar megvalósítani, gyakorlatilag ezt a láthatatlan de mindent átszövő energiát csapolja meg .....
Emellett létezik az energiának egy olyan típusa, ami messze gyorsabb mint a FÉNY. Nem tudni róla sokat, de létezésére közvetett bizonyítékok vannak, ráadásul nem elektromos és nem is mágneses. Az egyik kísérletben egy anyanyúl 6 kölykét elvitték a Föld hat pontjára, az anyanyulat pedig bezárták egy ólomkamrába, ahová és ahonnan semmi, a mai tudomány által mérhető és beazonosítható jel nem közlekedhetett. Az anyanyúlra mérőműszereket szereltek.
Amikor a kölykeit a világ más más pontján meghatározott időpontban megölték, a műszerek a másodperc tört része alatt jeleztek. Lehet, hogy mindez már a világegyetemet 75 %-ban kitöltő "sötét" energia része lehet ?

.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 8)

pitti írta:


> Aere ha igy folytatod szet lesztek ultetve az Ernoevel. Nagyon eltanultad a vita stilusat.
> Miert keverjuk mar megint az ID-t a bibliai Istvannal?


Azért pitti mert nekem tök mindegy hogy milyen creátorral hozakodsz elő, a bolygónk úgy ahogy van eleve ellentmond annak a feltételezésnek hogy ezt valaki olyan csinálta akit nem kötött sem az idő sem a tér szabályai.

Az Istvánt emeltem ki mert ő a legnépszerűbb, de mehetünk Jehován át Vishnu-hoz, Thor-hoz, Apophiszhez vagy akár Tiamathoz nekem mindegy.
A végeredmény egy olyan rendszer amit az anyag és a fizika diktál, nem pedig a mindenható aki teremtette azt. Itt lent az élet egy örök harc a túlélésért és a szaporodásért, és teljesen mindegy hogy milyen tuti creátort nézek valahogy egyik sem illik igazán ehhez a világhoz.

Ne érts félre, én ezen a ponton csak a "mindenható" és "isten" féle dolgot kritizálom, mert ha ennek a világnak a teremtője mindenható volt akkor vagy szadista is volt egyben vagy pedig csak simán retardált.

Elfogadható a külső teremtő elmélete, de a vallás mentén?
Isten és a mindenható mentén?
Hát nem éppen.
Akkor már inkább egy túlbuzgó ufó csapat amelyik kíváncsi volt arra hogy mi lesz belőlünk ha magunkra hagynak picit.


----------



## najahuha (2009 December 8)

siriusB írta:


> Néha-néha benézek ide is, mert ezt a témát már annyiszor és oly mélyen kitárgyaltuk Ernővel, Aerensiniac-kal és a többiekkel. Örülök, hogy ide is benéztél kedves Najahuha, de készülj fel itt is szükségeltetik a türelem. (Bár a másik topikból úgy tapasztalom, van neked belőle néhány mázsa )



Megtisztelő. Részemről a szerencse, hogy rábukkantam a fórumra.
Szeretem az ismereteimet bővíteni.

Az előzményben hibát vétettem, a mondat így helyes:

( Nem ördögtől való a kérdés: ha mi földiek létezünk, evolúció vagy teremtés ide vagy oda, a több milliárdos galaktikák végtelenében kizárólagos, hogy CSAK EGYEDÜL a Föld hordozna életet. )


.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 8)

najahuha írta:


> Kedves Jaszladany !
> 
> Kérhetném az ismeretbeli hiányosságokat megnevezni ?
> 
> ...



Az anyaggal kapcsolatos nézeteddel egyetértek, de a nyúlhoz nem tudok hozzászólni.

Ismeretbeli hiányosságokat a Bibliára értem. Az Ó- és Újszövetség Istene egy és ugyanaz, de ez nem bibliai topic.


----------



## najahuha (2009 December 8)

Kedves Aerensiniac !



> Azért pitti mert nekem tök mindegy hogy milyen creátorral hozakodsz elő, a bolygónk úgy ahogy van eleve ellentmond annak a feltételezésnek hogy ezt valaki olyan csinálta akit nem kötött sem az idő sem a tér szabályai.
> 
> Az Istvánt emeltem ki mert ő a legnépszerűbb, de mehetünk Jehován át Vishnu-hoz, Thor-hoz, Apophiszhez vagy akár Tiamathoz nekem mindegy.
> A végeredmény egy olyan rendszer amit az anyag és a fizika diktál, nem pedig a mindenható aki teremtette azt. Itt lent az élet egy örök harc a túlélésért és a szaporodásért, és teljesen mindegy hogy milyen tuti creátort nézek valahogy egyik sem illik igazán ehhez a világhoz.
> ...


----------



## najahuha (2009 December 8)

Jaszladany írta:


> Az anyaggal kapcsolatos nézeteddel egyetértek, de a nyúlhoz nem tudok hozzászólni.
> 
> Ismeretbeli hiányosságokat a Bibliára értem. Az Ó- és Újszövetség Istene egy és ugyanaz, de ez nem bibliai topic.




Kedves Jaszladany !

Sokan gondolják úgy, hogy az Ószövetség és az Újszövetség istene egy és ugyanazon isten. Azt hinni egy dolog, de vallástörténetileg sajnos két külön isten, jóllehet mindkettőben a monoteizmus az alap. Az ószövetségben gyakorlatilag az egyiptomi egyistenhit és a sumer EMÚMA ELIS köszön vissza mint nemzetkreáló politikai tényező, az újszövetségben viszont a Zoroasterizmus, és az ázsiai FÉNYhit. ( Majd persze kigyomlálva belőlük minden arianismusra és manicheizmusra utaló elemet.)
Lásd még a QUMRAN-i tekercsek..
No de tényleg nem Bibliai vonulat az itteni. Be is fejezem.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 8)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Azért pitti mert nekem tök mindegy hogy milyen creátorral hozakodsz elő, a bolygónk úgy ahogy van eleve ellentmond annak a feltételezésnek hogy ezt valaki olyan csinálta akit nem kötött sem az idő sem a tér szabályai.
> 
> Az Istvánt emeltem ki mert ő a legnépszerűbb, de mehetünk Jehován át Vishnu-hoz, Thor-hoz, Apophiszhez vagy akár Tiamathoz nekem mindegy.
> A végeredmény egy olyan rendszer amit az anyag és a fizika diktál, nem pedig a mindenható aki teremtette azt. Itt lent az élet egy örök harc a túlélésért és a szaporodásért, és teljesen mindegy hogy milyen tuti creátort nézek valahogy egyik sem illik igazán ehhez a világhoz.
> ...



Kedves Aer, jogos lenne a felvetésed, ha ez a világ ilyennek lett volna teremtve, mint amilyennek ismerjük. De nem ilyennek lett.
Kicsit olyan ez, mintha egy kislurkó kap az apukájától egy villanyvasutat, aztán kizárja aput a szobából, neki ne adjon tanácsokat a játékhoz, persze rosszul használja, jól szétbarmolja, darabokra töri az egészet, azután hisztizik, milyen gonosz az ő apukája, amiért ilyen vacakot adott neki.

De ez már megint filozófia, pedig még annyi tényszerű érvem van!


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 8)

najahuha írta:


> Kedves Jaszladany !
> 
> Sokan gondolják úgy, hogy az Ószövetség és az Újszövetség istene egy és ugyanazon isten. Azt hinni egy dolog, de vallástörténetileg sajnos két külön isten, jóllehet mindkettőben a monoteizmus az alap. Az ószövetségben gyakorlatilag az egyiptomi egyistenhit és a sumer EMÚMA ELIS köszön vissza mint nemzetkreáló politikai tényező, az újszövetségben viszont a Zoroasterizmus, és az ázsiai FÉNYhit. ( Majd persze kigyomlálva belőlük minden arianismusra és manicheizmusra utaló elemet.)
> Lásd még a QUMRAN-i tekercsek..
> No de tényleg nem Bibliai vonulat az itteni. Be is fejezem.



Kezdünk nagyon off-ok lenni!
Ugye nem állítod, hogy az apostolok egy másik Istent hirdettek? Ezek hithű ószövetségi emberek voltak, najahuha!

Valami szörnyű kutyulékokat keversz hozzá a Bibliához, amit, ahogy látom, igen kevéssé ismersz. Huh, micsoda turmix! És vajon mit akarsz Qumrannal? Talán jobb lenne ezt priviben folytatni, ha tényleg érdekel a téma, ne offoljuk szét ezt a jó kis topicot.


----------



## najahuha (2009 December 9)

Jaszladany írta:


> Kezdünk nagyon off-ok lenni!
> Ugye nem állítod, hogy az apostolok egy másik Istent hirdettek? Ezek hithű ószövetségi emberek voltak, najahuha!
> 
> Valami szörnyű kutyulékokat keversz hozzá a Bibliához, amit, ahogy látom, igen kevéssé ismersz. Huh, micsoda turmix! És vajon mit akarsz Qumrannal? Talán jobb lenne ezt priviben folytatni, ha tényleg érdekel a téma, ne offoljuk szét ezt a jó kis topicot.



Kedves Jaszladany !

Valóban nem ide való, így nem is akarok belemenni ennek részletezésébe. No de azért mégis: már hogy lettek volna az apostolok Ó-szövetségiek ?? Ráadásul meg még hithűek ?? Akkor mivégre is követték volna Jézust ? Aki hithű, az nem követ olyasvalakit, akit "az ószövetségi hitében hű társai" kivégeztetnek.

No de tényleg ennyi. Vagy egy másik topikban folytathatjuk.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 9)

Jaszladany írta:


> Kedves Aer, jogos lenne a felvetésed, ha ez a világ ilyennek lett volna teremtve, mint amilyennek ismerjük. De nem ilyennek lett.
> Kicsit olyan ez, mintha egy kislurkó kap az apukájától egy villanyvasutat, aztán kizárja aput a szobából, neki ne adjon tanácsokat a játékhoz, persze rosszul használja, jól szétbarmolja, darabokra töri az egészet, azután hisztizik, milyen gonosz az ő apukája, amiért ilyen vacakot adott neki.
> 
> De ez már megint filozófia, pedig még annyi tényszerű érvem van!


Akkor viszont már megint ön ellent mondásnál vagyunk...
Ha az önfenntartó rendszer (pusztán biológiai és fizikai oldalról nézve) amiben élünk nem a teremtőnk műve, mert "szét barmolta önmagát" akkor ezzel vissza térünk a rajt kockához hogy van valami ami változásra kényszeríti az egészet és változik is. Nem akarom azt mondani hogy evolúció mert hátha meg leszek verve hogy körbe járatom a témát, azonban szerintem az ötlet hogy valamit ilyen szinten barmoljunk szét eléggé nagy lélegzetű.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 9)

najahuha írta:


> Kedves Jaszladany !
> 
> Valóban nem ide való, így nem is akarok belemenni ennek részletezésébe. No de azért mégis: már hogy lettek volna az apostolok Ó-szövetségiek ?? Ráadásul meg még hithűek ?? Akkor mivégre is követték volna Jézust ? Aki hithű, az nem követ olyasvalakit, akit "az ószövetségi hitében hű társai" kivégeztetnek.
> 
> No de tényleg ennyi. Vagy egy másik topikban folytathatjuk.



Márpedig olyat követtek, kedves najahuha.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 9)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Akkor viszont már megint ön ellent mondásnál vagyunk...
> Ha az önfenntartó rendszer (pusztán biológiai és fizikai oldalról nézve) amiben élünk nem a teremtőnk műve, mert "szét barmolta önmagát" akkor ezzel vissza térünk a rajt kockához hogy van valami ami változásra kényszeríti az egészet és változik is. Nem akarom azt mondani hogy evolúció mert hátha meg leszek verve hogy körbe járatom a témát, azonban szerintem az ötlet hogy valamit ilyen szinten barmoljunk szét eléggé nagy lélegzetű.



Én nem beszéltem önfenntartó rendszerről. A példám kicsit gyenge és sarkított, elismerem, hisz (felfogásom szerint) jelenleg is a teremtő tartja fenn az életet ezen a bolygón. Erre hoztam fel az aminosavak esetét. 
De a pusztulás, az éhínség és minden egyéb negatív dolog, amit eddig emlegettetek, nem a teremtéssel jött be. Csak ez már a teológia területe, amiben nincsenek benne az évmilliók meg evolúciós küzdelem a létért, stb.
Én csak azt akartam példázni, hogy egy olyan világban, ahol az emberek kizárják a teremtőjüket az életükből, nem lehet a teremtőn számon kérni, ha rosszul mennek a dolgok.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 9)

Tehát az eddigieket összefoglalva: (tudományosan)

Az evolúciós felfogás szerint a semmiből, hogy-hogy nem, egyszer csak keletkezett (de jó hogy van ilyen szavunk!) egy sűrű energia. Az a tény, hogy energia sosem keletkezik a semmiből, és egy ilyen ön-keletkezés ellene mond minden eddigi tapasztalatunknak és tudományos ismeretünknek, az mit sem számít! Attól még ez az elmélet nagyon tudományos! Tehát létrejött az energia a semmiből.
(Vajon milyen hókuszpókusszal varázsolhatnék én is egy kis energiát a Ladámba, hogy ne kéne tankolnom!)

Bár a semmiből jött, ez az energia nem volt semmi, mert olyan de olyan sűrű volt, hogy egy kis golflabdányi helyen elfért benne az egész univerzum. Hogy miféle tér vette körül ebben a golflabdányi állapotában, majd pár év múlva kiderítik az evolúcionista tudósok.

És akkor egyszer csak bang! Ez a kis golflabda csakúgy magától felrobbant! Igaz, hogy fizikai ismereteink szerint semmiféle mozdulatlan dolog nem mozdul meg addig, míg meg nem mozdítja valami, vagy legalábbis fel nem robbantja, de ez nem számít. Attól ez az elmélet még nagyon tudományos!
(Csak ez a nagy fotel itt mellettem fel ne robbanjon egyszer!)

Szóval ez a semmiből keletkezett, de nagyon sűrű golflabdányi energia szétrobbant a semmiben, és lett belőle millió fényévre terjedő gázfelhő (jó nagy robbanás volt a semmi hatására). Aztán ez a milliónyi fényévekre szétterjedt gázfelhő por lett, aztán a por összetapadozott, és anyag lett belőle (összefelé ment nem széjjel).

Innentől kezdve többet nem robbant szét az energia, hanem golyókba rendezve magát anyaggá sűrűsödött. Közben ezek a golyók saját maguktól igyekeztek matematikailag pontosan kiszámított pályákra rendeződni, nem ám csakúgy összevissza száguldozni, mint egy jól kivitelezett robbanás után illik. És láss csodát, az irtózatos robbanás következtében létrehoztak egy óramű pontossággal járó, mindent szépen a helyén tartó, rendezett univerzumot. Wow!
(Vajon ha én felrobbantanám a Ladámat, nem állna össze belőle egy Jaguár?).

Bár eddigi fizikai tapasztalataink szerint a robbanás általában szétrepít mindent, és jó nagy rumlit hoz létre, ebben az esetben nem ez történt. Itt nem csak a bolygók, az anyag is szépen összerendeződött, sőt, olyan szépen, hogy egyszer csak életre kelt! Igaz, hogy eddigi tudományos ismereteink szerint magától minden inkább szétesik, semmint összeállna, és az is igaz, hogy élettelenből még sosem jött létre élő, de nem baj. Azért ez az elmélet még nagyon tudományos.

Ez az élő anyag aztán rendezgette, építgette magát egyre bonyolultabb organizmussá - ami ezek után már nem is meglepő -, mígnem állatokká, majd végül emberré önszerveződött össze.
Ezt pedig mi sem bizonyítja jobban, mint az, hogy itt vagyunk mi, emberek, ennek az ön-összerendeződésnek az ékes bizonyítékai, akik minderre a folyamatra ügyesen rájöttünk. Maga az a tény, hogy itt vagyunk, félresöpör minden fizikai, biológiai, kémiai, stb. ellenvetést.

Ez pedig nem mese! Semmiből energia, az energiából anyag, az anyagból élet, ebből pedig ember... Semmiből ember! Ez az evolúció! Ez tudomány!


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 9)

Az összegzésed gyenge pontja az idő faktor Jászladány.
Ugyanis az emberiségnek meglehetősen korlátolt fogalma van arról hogy mi játszód hat le 200 milliárd év alatt egy olyan környezetben ahol az anyag képviseli az egyetlen energia formát.

Ezen felül kritizálod az anyag "csomósodását".
Az űrben az anyagra nem hat semmilyen erő, sem gravitációs, sem súrlódási, sem pedig bármilyen más. Ha egy ilyen térben egy porszem mellé oda teszek egy másik porszemet akkor többé kevésbé az egyetlen energia ami befolyásolni fogja őket az a tömegvonzás. Aztán minél több porszem tapad össze annál nagyobb lesz ez az erő.

Ez elemi fizika... Nem feltétlen kell olyan cinikusan mellé állni a dolognak és máris nem tűnik olyan nagy hülyeségnek. Persze ha úgy akarjuk érteni hogy a semmiből egyszer csak ember lett akkor hülyeség az egész.

Az emberi agy épp úgy mint az általad emlegetett DNS képtelen új információ létrehozására, csak a meglévő kombinálásával, továbbfejlesztésével képes a külvilág tudatára adni az önmaga által gyűjtött tapasztalatokat.
Így ha két ember átmegy ugyan azon az eseményen, akkor is máshogy fog bennük tudatosulni. Hiába látták ugyan azt, hiába tapasztalták ugyan azt, a tudatuk a saját tapasztalataik alapján értelmez mindent.

Ha hagyjuk hogy a saját érzéseink, elvárásaink, előítéleteink befolyásoljanak minket egy kérdés eldöntésében akkor sok mindent kaphatunk de reális, tárgyilagos állásfoglalást biztosan nem.
Egy időben én is éltem olyan szellemi életet aminek során isten tapasztalásaim voltak, azonban én ezt soha nem tartottam többre mint a béke, a megértés, az egymás iránti szeretetre való vágyamnak megtestesülését. Nem mentem színpadra játszani a megváltót, mert bármennyire is csodálatos tapasztalataim voltak, tisztában voltam vele hogy olyan ez mint amikor a tükörbe világítok a lámpával és annak a fényében szemlélem saját magamat.

Van aki így, van aki úgy... az azonban biztos hogy a mai köztiszteletnek örvendő elméletek egyike sem képes magyarázni a létezést annak minden formájában és idejében.

Egyébként ha egyvalamit megtanultam akkor az tényleg az hogy "boldogok a tudatlanok", mert aki válaszokat keres az örök életében boldogtalan marad.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 9)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Az összegzésed gyenge pontja az idő faktor Jászladány.
> Ugyanis az emberiségnek meglehetősen korlátolt fogalma van arról hogy mi játszód hat le 200 milliárd év alatt egy olyan környezetben ahol az anyag képviseli az egyetlen energia formát.



Mivel rövid összegzés volt, nem akartam az időre külön kitérni, de rendben van... ha beleszövünk 200 milliárd évet, akkor a béka királyfivá változásáról szóló mese tudományos ténnyé változik.



Aerensiniac írta:


> Ezen felül kritizálod az anyag "csomósodását".
> Az űrben az anyagra nem hat semmilyen erő, sem gravitációs, sem súrlódási, sem pedig bármilyen más. Ha egy ilyen térben egy porszem mellé oda teszek egy másik porszemet akkor többé kevésbé az egyetlen energia ami befolyásolni fogja őket az a tömegvonzás. Aztán minél több porszem tapad össze annál nagyobb lesz ez az erő.



Hatnak ott mindenféle erők, mágneses erők, tömegvonzás, stb. na de ahhoz előbb az anyagnak létre kellett jönnie, amiből ez az erő kijön. Az anyaghoz meg energiának kellett létrejönnie. De hát van, mint látjuk, tehát létrejött. Nyilván semmiből, mert miből másból?



Aerensiniac írta:


> Ez elemi fizika... Nem feltétlen kell olyan cinikusan mellé állni a dolognak és máris nem tűnik olyan nagy hülyeségnek. Persze ha úgy akarjuk érteni hogy a semmiből egyszer csak ember lett akkor hülyeség az egész.



Hogy lehet ezt másképp érteni, Aer?



Aerensiniac írta:


> Ha hagyjuk hogy a saját érzéseink, elvárásaink, előítéleteink befolyásoljanak minket egy kérdés eldöntésében akkor sok mindent kaphatunk de reális, tárgyilagos állásfoglalást biztosan nem.



Abszolút igaz. Jó sok tudományos tényt kell figyemen kívül hagyni (ezek közül csak néhányat említettem) ahhoz, hogy az ember érzelmileg az evolúcióhoz kötődhessen.



Aerensiniac írta:


> Egy időben én is éltem olyan szellemi életet aminek során isten tapasztalásaim voltak, azonban én ezt soha nem tartottam többre mint a béke, a megértés, az egymás iránti szeretetre való vágyamnak megtestesülését.



Biztos igazad is volt.



Aerensiniac írta:


> Van aki így, van aki úgy... az azonban biztos hogy a mai köztiszteletnek örvendő elméletek egyike sem képes magyarázni a létezést annak minden formájában és idejében.



Ezzel is egyetértek.



Aerensiniac írta:


> Egyébként ha egyvalamit megtanultam akkor az tényleg az hogy "boldogok a tudatlanok", mert aki válaszokat keres az örök életében boldogtalan marad.



Ezzel már nem teljesen értek egyet, de sejtem, hogy Te hogyan érted.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 9)

Jaszladany írta:


> Mivel rövid összegzés volt, nem akartam az időre külön kitérni, de rendben van... ha beleszövünk 200 milliárd évet, akkor a béka királyfivá változásáról szóló mese tudományos ténnyé változik.


Látod éppen ez az.
Aki azt mondja hogy tény az már eleve hazudik.
Épp olyan ez mint akik le hülyézik az ufó kutatókat, hogy ufók nincsenek. Ilyenkor csak annyit szoktam mondani hogy de jó lehet neked hogy az összes létező univerzum összes bolygóján és azoknak holdjain is jártál hogy ilyen über frankó kijelentéseket tehetsz hogy te aztán tudod hogy sehol nincs élet a világűrben pláne nem nálunk fejlettebb.

Ez az evolúció témában dettó ugyan ez. Én bírom az olyan embereket akik azt állítják hogy az elmúlt 200 milliárd évet itt töltötték figyelve ahogy mindez kialakul egy marék porból, de ha lehet akkor csak távolról. Úgy 20-30km távolságból bírom őket.

De hozzá teszem ez fordítva is igaz. Aki azt mondja hogy ő a jó istennel beszélgetve döntötte el 10 ezer évvel ezelőtt hogy hogyan nézzen ki ez a világ és azóta itt lézeng bizonygatva hogy az evolúció elmélet egy baromság, az se feltétlen normális.



Jaszladany írta:


> Hatnak ott mindenféle erők, mágneses erők, tömegvonzás, stb. na de ahhoz előbb az anyagnak létre kellett jönnie, amiből ez az erő kijön. Az anyaghoz meg energiának kellett létrejönnie. De hát van, mint látjuk, tehát létrejött. Nyilván semmiből, mert miből másból?


Erre most mit mondjak?
Azonban nem értem hogy mennyivel tudományosabb azt mondani hogy isten unatkozott ezért a világűrbe tüsszentette az univerzumokat.

Erről az egyszeri vicc jut az eszembe hogy mennyi az esélye annak hogy egy csapat repülő rózsaszín elefánt repüljön el az ablakod előtt.
50/50 - vagy igen, vagy nem


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 9)

Van itt még néhány érdekes felvetés, amin el lehet gondolkodni:

Ismert tény, hogy a világ népessége jelenleg több, mint 6 milliárd.
Tudjuk, hogy 1985-ben még csak 5 milliárd volt, 1977-ben 4 milliárd, 62-ben 3, 30-ban 2, míg 1800-ban már csak 1 milliárd.
A népesség számáról nem csak az elmúlt 200 évből, hanem a régmúlt korokból is vannak adataink, hisz az egykori uralkodók is tartottak időről időre népszámlálásokat, hogy megtudják az adófizetők számát, vagy hogy hány fegyverfogható férfit lehet hadba állítani, stb. 2000 évvel ezelőtt, Krisztus korában, pl. cirka 250 millió volt a föld népessége a becslések szerint.
Demográfusok, beleszámítva a háborúkat, járványokat stb. a rendelkezésükre álló adatok, és genetikai kutatások alapján kiszámolták, hogyan alakul a demográfiai mutató visszafelé. Számításaikkal arra a meglepő eredményre jutottak, hogy i.e. 3000 körül elfogy a föld népessége.
Nem kell az ő számításaikat elfogadnod, számolgathatsz magad is. De akárhogy osztasz-szorzol, az fog kijönni, hogy az általunk ismert népességi adatok, és a népszaporulat alapján az emberiség semmiképp nem lehet több millió éve a földön. Ha akár több tízezer éve szaporodnánk, már sokkal-sokkal többen kellene, hogy legyünk.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 9)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Látod éppen ez az.
> Aki azt mondja hogy tény az már eleve hazudik.



Igazad van, mindkét elmélet, elmélet, ezzel már egyetértettem.



Aerensiniac írta:


> Azonban nem értem hogy mennyivel tudományosabb azt mondani hogy isten unatkozott ezért a világűrbe tüsszentette az univerzumokat.



Semmivel sem tudományosabb. Én nem is nevezem annak. Én csak azért figurázom ki az evolúció képtelen állításait, mert azt igenis tényekként kezelik, mint Ernoe is, és nem elméletként, ahogy Te.
Én nem mondom, hogy a teremtés tudományos tény, mert tudományos ténynek csak azt lehet nevezni, ami megfigyelhető, mérhető, kísérletekkel modellezhető, kiszámítható, stb.
Soha senki nem látta, sem laboratóriumban meg nem ismételte, hogy valami teremtés útján előállt, vagy hogy az egyik fajból egy másik kialakult, ez utóbbit mégis tudományos ténynek nevezik. Ha nem annak tartanák, nem tanítanák az iskolákban, nem lenne benne a tankönyvekben, nem harsogná a média, nem lenne kiindulási alap a kutatásokhoz, stb.
Ha nézem a Nat. Geo-t, lépten-nyomon határozott kijelentéseket hallok, hogy "ennyi milliárd éve..." "amikor a gekkó szárnyai kialakultak..." és hasonlókat. Ezt tényként közlik, nem azt mondják, hogy "egyesek szerint", vagy "elméletben". És bosszant, hogy miért akarják ezt nekem tuti tényként beadni.

Ezért mondtam Neked, hogy az evolúció ugyanúgy hiten alapul, mint a teremtés. A tudománynak egyikhez sincs köze. A tudomány tényeket állapít meg, optimális esetben ezektől az elméletektől függetlenül, és az eredményeit összevetheted az elméletekkel, melyiket támassza alá, vagy melyiket cáfolja.
De maga az elmélet sosem tudományos. Az csak egy feltevés. Ez a teremtésre is ugyanúgy igaz.


----------



## najahuha (2009 December 10)

Jaszladany írta:


> Van itt még néhány érdekes felvetés, amin el lehet gondolkodni:
> 
> Ismert tény, hogy a világ népessége jelenleg több, mint 6 milliárd.
> Tudjuk, hogy 1985-ben még csak 5 milliárd volt, 1977-ben 4 milliárd, 62-ben 3, 30-ban 2, míg 1800-ban már csak 1 milliárd.
> ...



Kedves Jaszladany !

A demográfusok főleg statisztikai alapon dolgoznak, ráadásul olyan szétaprózódott formában ( szociológia alapú demográfus, műszaki alapú demográfus, orvos alapú demográfus stb.), hogy gyakorlatilag egymással is ellentmondásba kerülnek. 

Mindezen legújabbkori demográfusainknak a legnagyobb hibája, hogy egyáltalán NEM KÉPESEK a MÚLT természetösszhangú eszével és tudásával gondolkozni.

Az ausztrál abo-k már 40 ezer éve élnek meglehetősen zárt világukban, amit egyedül a FEHÉR ember volt képes FÖLBORÍTANI alig egy évtized leforgása alatt. ( Úgyszintén az Amazonas vagy a indonéz szigetvilág rejtett őskorszintű kis közösségei) 
Mindazon ősnépek, akik a természettel összhangban élnek, az ősi természetes fönnmaradási ciklusuk érdekében alapos és kidolgozott ( majdnem ösztönszintű !!) szaporodási módszerrel élnek. Nagyon igaz, hogy e módszer rettentően instabil, mert ki van téve a természet mindenkori hatásainak, de éppen ez a tartós FÖNNmaradás és a természet szerinti ( csak annyit veszek el a természettől, amennyi a legszükségesebb, és csak annyit, hogy a természet azt pótolni tudja) életvitel lehetősége.
Mindezen módszerek az életük olyan része, amely egyben a VALLÁSUK is.
( Lásd még ide C.G.JUNG: Föld és Lélek)

Ugyanígy a sztyeppe ősnépei is, akiknél a fönnmaradás egy kellő mérhetőségű lélekszám: se kisebb - mert akkor elveszik, fölmorzsolódik a közösség (nagycsalád, nemzetség, törzs) egy másikban, se nagyobb, mert akkor meg szétszakad , vagy költöznie kell egy nagyobb élettérbe.

Ugyanez figyelhető meg Afrikában a világ életükben marhalegeltetéssel foglalkozó maszájok között, akik a fehérek megjelenéséig békések voltak egymással, önmaguk számára optimálisan kijelölték a legelőket és az általa létrehozott életalap szabta meg és szabályozta fönnmaradásukat... Mára a fehérek annyi legelőt vettek el tőlük, hogy életterük beszűkült, így kénytelenek lettek egymással harcba szállni a legelőkért.
Nem ugyanez volt megfigyelhető Amerika esetén az indiánokkal ?
( Főleg attól az időtől kezdve, amikor az európaiak becipelték a lovakat, és megtanították az indiánokat lovagolni, majd a spanyolok PÉNZ fejében skalpolni..) 


Összefoglalva: 

Az ősidőkben a demográfiai mutatókban nem voltak nagy kilengések, csupán a WÜRMöt követő időszakban lódult meg, amikor a népek kiáramlottak a természet (növények és állatok) által belakott területekre is. Természetesen a Fekete tenger katasztrófája dominószerűen átrendezte az életkörülményeket, ezért milliók kényszerültek új élettér után nézni. Az élettér utáni keresés elhozta a HÁBORúkat is. ( A szűk helyre bezárt élőlényeknél ha a populáció túl magas /a személyes szférájukba -- kb 1 méter és 30 cm közötti tér, szocializációtól függően--- folyamatosan belépnek/ ,akkor agresszió lép föl.

Mindösszesen tehát: a Földön több tízezer éve aránylag egy állandó HOMO SAPIENS populációval szükséges számolni. Mindezeket a legújabb haplokutatások is bizonyítják.


.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 10)

Kedves najahuha, ez nagyon szép levezetés.
Nem vagyok demográfus, és matekból sem vagyok valami jó. Ám kicsit nehéz elképzelnem, hogy azokban a birodalmakban, országokban stb. ahonnan vannak népszámlálási adataink, mindenhol szaporodott a népesség, kizárólag a természeti népek, akikről valóban nincs sok adat, nem szaporodtak. 
Tehát ők eljutottak egy bizonyos népesség létszámig, és onnan kezdve ragaszkodtak a 2 gyerekes családmodellhez, hogy mi okból, azt pontosan nem lehet tudni, mert hisz Amerikában is annyi bölény volt a fehér ember megjelenése előtt, hogy bőven eltartott volna tízszer annyi indiánt is, és más kontinens őslakossága is olyan kislétszámú volt, hogy hetekig kóborolhatott az ember a szavannán, anélkül hogy egy teremtett lélekkel találkozott volna, de ők megrögzötten vigyáztak arra, mégpedig sok tízezer éven át, hogy létszámuk állandó maradjon. Ezt akarod mondani?

És vajon hogyan kivitelezték ez? Mert fogamzásgátlójuk ugye még nem volt. Ahány kultúrát csak ismerünk, az ősiket is beleértve, a gyerek mindegyikben áldásnak számított. Segítségnek a család és a törzs megélhetéséhez, megvédéséhez, fennmaradásához. A nők tehát egymás után szülték a gyerekeket, mondjuk, más választásuk nem is igen volt. Persze volt csecsemőhalandóság, de ha 14-ből a csak a fele megmaradt, már az se rossz demográfiai mutató.
Ám az általad említett tudósok szerint millió évekig tartotta magát a 2 gyerekes családmodell, (ennyinek kellett lenni, ha állandó népességgel számolunk) aztán úgy 5-6 ezer évvel ezelőtt az emberek valamiért meggondolták magukat, és szaporodni kezdtek, kivéve a természeti népeket.
Csak akkor nem értem, hogy most miért olyan nagy a népszaporulat Afrikában, Ázsiában, és más területeken. Mikor és miért kezdtek el így szaporodni? Most miért nem ragaszkodnak a szaporulat kordában tartásához? (Kivéve a kínaiakat, de még ők is szépen szaporodnak.)


----------



## najahuha (2009 December 10)

Jaszladany írta:


> Kedves najahuha, ez nagyon szép levezetés.
> Nem vagyok demográfus, és matekból sem vagyok valami jó. Ám kicsit nehéz elképzelnem, hogy azokban a birodalmakban, országokban stb. ahonnan vannak népszámlálási adataink, mindenhol szaporodott a népesség, kizárólag a természeti népek, akikről valóban nincs sok adat, nem szaprodtak.
> Tehát ők eljutottak egy bizonyos népesség létszámig, és onnan kezdve ragaszkodtak a 2 gyerekes családmodellhez, hogy mi okból, azt pontosan nem lehet tudni, mert hisz Amerikában is annyi bölény volt a fehér ember megjelenése előtt, hogy bőven eltartott volna tízszer annyi indiánt is, és más kontinens őslakossága is olyan kislétszámú volt, hogy hetekig kóborolhatott az ember a szavannán, anélkül hogy egy teremtett lélekkel találkozott volna, de ők megrögzötten vigyáztak arra, hogy létszámuk tízezer éveken át állandó maradjon. Ezt akarod mondani?
> Csak akkor nem értem, hogy most miért olyan nagy a népszaporulat Afrikában, Ázsiában, és más területeken. Most miért nem ragaszkodnak a szaporulat kordában tartásához? (Kivéve a kínaiakat, de még ők is szépen szaporodnak.)



Kedves Jaszladany !

Nos a magad hozzászólása is igazolja az állítást: nyilván, ahol már BIRODALMAK épülnek ki, ott expanzió történik a társadalom minden szintjén: hiszen a gazdaságkoncentráció városodást indít be, ez pedig népességvándorlást, majd a gazdaság szerkezetétől függően populációrobbanást. Ha egy birodalom kiépül, nyilván a belé annektált területek lakosságával is egycsapásra megnő a számolható létszám...... stb...

A TERMÉSZETTEL összhangban élő népeknél ott vannak a természetes "fogamzásgátlók".
Ne feledjük, a teleologikus gondolkodás nem kizárólag a modern kor emberének tulajdonsága, hanem magáé a Homo Sapiensé.

Nem tudhatjuk, hogy az amerikai indiánok nem jutottak volna-e el arra a teljes belakási szintre. Ugyanakkor jelentős különbséget kell tennünk társadalom és kultúr antropológiai szinten a halászó/gyűjtögető, a vadászó , legeltető állattartó és a kizárólag földművelő népsűrűség között. ( Lásd erről akár Krantz amerikai antropológus 1988-as munkáját.) Visszatérve az indiánokra: ők nem földművelők voltak, hanem halászó/gyüjtőgető és vadászók, ehhez viszont jóval nagyobb élettér szükségeltetik. A földművelés ad lehetőséget a részben állandó letelepedésre - esetleg generációnként egy 10-20 km-es vándorlással az új földek feltörése, vagy az erdőégetéses földművelés érdekében. ( A baltikumba is így jutottak a finnugor rokonoknak tartottak a legújabb finn és észt kutatások szerint már Kr.e. 5000 környékén...) .
A vadászó/legeltető állattartás egyfajta fönnhatósági is egyben, hiszen ez a fajta életvitel nem zárja ki sem a gyüjtögető, sem a földművelő formát, csak jóval nagyobb területet ölel föl, ezáltal több eltérő gyüjtögető vagy földművelő népek is belekerülhetnek hatósugarába. ( lásd SZKÍTÁK, HUNok, TURKok , KÖK-türkök....)

Elöljáróban csak annyit, hogy MEGBÍZHATÓ népességadatok a világra vonatkozóan csupán 200 évre visszamenőleg állnak rendelkezésre. Ezekből messzemenő demográfiai irányokat , főleg a történelmi múltba nem lehet tenni. 

AFRIKA:

Élettérkoncentrációk történtek, hiszen a mai Szahara valamikor egy zöld fűben gazdag ligetes szavanna volt (ennek megfelelője Ázsiában az erdős sztyeppe és sztyeppe).
Oka az éghajlatváltozás. Persze az éghajlat mindig változik, de az extrém helyzeteknek extrém vonzatai lesznek.
( Lásd akár a mait: Olaszország déli részén már olyan pókok jelentek meg állandó jelleggel, amelyek eddig kizárólag Észak-Afrikára voltak jellemzőek. Úgyszintén a rovarok. Úgyszintén a növényzet. Ma már egyértelmű, hogy Európa növénytakaró határa kb. 20 km-t tolódott északra. Ez magával hozza az ezekhez kapcsolódó állatfajok megjelenését, ez magával hozza az eleddig itt nem általános betegségek aktiválódását. 

Afrika esetén a gyarmatosítók gyakorlatilag városítottak, így a lakosság a GYEREKmunka révén próbált jobb megélhetéshez jutni.

Ázsiában Kína , India úgyszintén. Ahol a gyerek nem más, mint KISméretű felnőtt, és szimpla munkaeszköz, ott sok gyerek születik. ( Lásd még ide DICKENS munkáit, vagy akár Vicltor Hugo Nyomorultak munkáját. kordokumentumok...)

Ma a tudomány azt tartja, hogy Kr.e. a népesség megduplázódásához kb. 3 -4 ezer év kellett, Kr. születése idején kb. 1000 év, 1600-ig alig változott a sok háború és a betegségek okán - jelentős népmozgások, népességátrendeződés stb...-

1560-1850 közötti 200 évben megduplázódott, 
1850-1950 közötti 100 évben megduplázódott
1950-1985 közötti 35 évben megduplázódott. ( 2050-re 9 milliárdot emlegetnek.)


.


----------



## najahuha (2009 December 10)

Jaszladany írta:


> Kedves najahuha, ez nagyon szép levezetés.
> Nem vagyok demográfus, és matekból sem vagyok valami jó. Ám kicsit nehéz elképzelnem, hogy azokban a birodalmakban, országokban stb. ahonnan vannak népszámlálási adataink, mindenhol szaporodott a népesség, kizárólag a természeti népek, akikről valóban nincs sok adat, nem szaprodtak.
> Tehát ők eljutottak egy bizonyos népesség létszámig, és onnan kezdve ragaszkodtak a 2 gyerekes családmodellhez, hogy mi okból, azt pontosan nem lehet tudni, mert hisz Amerikában is annyi bölény volt a fehér ember megjelenése előtt, hogy bőven eltartott volna tízszer annyi indiánt is, és más kontinens őslakossága is olyan kislétszámú volt, hogy hetekig kóborolhatott az ember a szavannán, anélkül hogy egy teremtett lélekkel találkozott volna, de ők megrögzötten vigyáztak arra, hogy létszámuk tízezer éveken át állandó maradjon. Ezt akarod mondani?
> Csak akkor nem értem, hogy most miért olyan nagy a népszaporulat Afrikában, Ázsiában, és más területeken. Most miért nem ragaszkodnak a szaporulat kordában tartásához? (Kivéve a kínaiakat, de még ők is szépen szaporodnak.)



Kedves Jaszladany !

Nos a magad hozzászólása is igazolja az állítást: nyilván, ahol már BIRODALMAK épülnek ki, ott expanzió történik a társadalom minden szintjén: hiszen a gazdaságkoncentráció városodást indít be, ez pedig népességvándorlást, majd a gazdaság szerkezetétől függően populációrobbanást. Ha egy birodalom kiépül, nyilván a belé annektált területek lakosságával is egycsapásra megnő a számolható létszám...... stb...

A TERMÉSZETTEL összhangban élő népeknél ott vannak a természetes "fogamzásgátlók".
Ne feledjük, a teleologikus gondolkodás nem kizárólag a modern kor emberének tulajdonsága, hanem magáé a Homo Sapiensé.


Ami a fogamzásgátlást illeti, azért a természeti népek is ismerik ám a "naptármódszert"..... Ráadásul ők természetközelségüknél fögva gyakorlatilag naponta szembesültek a párzás / szülés tényével.

Nem tudhatjuk, hogy az amerikai indiánok nem jutottak volna-e el arra a teljes belakási szintre. Ugyanakkor jelentős különbséget kell tennünk társadalom és kultúr antropológiai szinten a halászó/gyűjtögető, a vadászó , legeltető állattartó és a kizárólag földművelő népsűrűség között. ( Lásd erről akár Krantz amerikai antropológus 1988-as munkáját.) Visszatérve az indiánokra: ők nem földművelők voltak, hanem halászó/gyüjtőgető és vadászók, ehhez viszont jóval nagyobb élettér szükségeltetik. A földművelés ad lehetőséget a részben állandó letelepedésre - esetleg generációnként egy 10-20 km-es vándorlással az új földek feltörése, vagy az erdőégetéses földművelés érdekében. ( A baltikumba is így jutottak a finnugor rokonoknak tartottak a legújabb finn és észt kutatások szerint már Kr.e. 5000 környékén...) .
A vadászó/legeltető állattartás egyfajta fönnhatósági is egyben, hiszen ez a fajta életvitel nem zárja ki sem a gyüjtögető, sem a földművelő formát, csak jóval nagyobb területet ölel föl, ezáltal több eltérő gyüjtögető vagy földművelő népek is belekerülhetnek hatósugarába. ( lásd SZKÍTÁK, HUNok, TURKok , KÖK-türkök....)

Elöljáróban csak annyit, hogy MEGBÍZHATÓ népességadatok a világra vonatkozóan csupán 200 évre visszamenőleg állnak rendelkezésre. Ezekből messzemenő demográfiai irányokat , főleg a történelmi múltba nem lehet tenni. 

AFRIKA:

Élettérkoncentrációk történtek, hiszen a mai Szahara valamikor egy zöld fűben gazdag ligetes szavanna volt (ennek megfelelője Ázsiában az erdős sztyeppe és sztyeppe).
Oka az éghajlatváltozás. Persze az éghajlat mindig változik, de az extrém helyzeteknek extrém vonzatai lesznek.
( Lásd akár a mait: Olaszország déli részén már olyan pókok jelentek meg állandó jelleggel, amelyek eddig kizárólag Észak-Afrikára voltak jellemzőek. Úgyszintén a rovarok. Úgyszintén a növényzet. Ma már egyértelmű, hogy Európa növénytakaró határa kb. 20 km-t tolódott északra. Ez magával hozza az ezekhez kapcsolódó állatfajok megjelenését, ez magával hozza az eleddig itt nem általános betegségek aktiválódását. 

Afrika esetén a gyarmatosítók gyakorlatilag városítottak, így a lakosság a GYEREKmunka révén próbált jobb megélhetéshez jutni.

Ázsiában Kína , India úgyszintén. Ahol a gyerek nem más, mint KISméretű felnőtt, és szimpla munkaeszköz, ott sok gyerek születik. ( Lásd még ide DICKENS munkáit, vagy akár Vicltor Hugo Nyomorultak munkáját. kordokumentumok...)

Ma a tudomány azt tartja, hogy Kr.e. a népesség megduplázódásához kb. 3 -4 ezer év kellett, Kr. születése idején kb. 1000 év, 1600-ig alig változott a sok háború és a betegségek okán - jelentős népmozgások, népességátrendeződés stb...-

1560-1850 közötti 200 évben megduplázódott, 
1850-1950 közötti 100 évben megduplázódott
1950-1985 közötti 35 évben megduplázódott. ( 2050-re 9 milliárdot emlegetnek.)


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 10)

najahuha írta:


> Kedves Jaszladany !
> 
> Nos a magad hozzászólása is igazolja az állítást: nyilván, ahol már BIRODALMAK épülnek ki, ott expanzió történik a társadalom minden szintjén: hiszen a gazdaságkoncentráció városodást indít be, ez pedig népességvándorlást, majd a gazdaság szerkezetétől függően populációrobbanást. Ha egy birodalom kiépül, nyilván a belé annektált területek lakosságával is egycsapásra megnő a számolható létszám...... stb...



Különös, most mégis az a tapasztalat, hogy minél fejlettebb egy ország, annál kevésbé szaporodik. Lásd Nyugat-Európa jóléti államai. 



najahuha írta:


> A TERMÉSZETTEL összhangban élő népeknél ott vannak a természetes "fogamzásgátlók".
> Ne feledjük, a teleologikus gondolkodás nem kizárólag a modern kor emberének tulajdonsága, hanem magáé a Homo Sapiensé.



Ezzel nem adtál magyarázatot arra, miért gátolnák a fogamzásukat a természeti népek. A sok gyerek erősebb törzset jelentett, több vadászó és harcos kezet. Az indiánoknál is minél népesebb volt egy törzs, annál erősebb volt. Miért fogták volna vissza a szaporodásukat, nem értem.
Egy nőnek a természeti népeknél is csak az jelentett biztosítékot arra, hogy mindig lesz, aki gondoskodik róla, ha fiai voltak. A férj eleshetett a harcban, érhette bármi baj, és az egyedül maradt nő kiszolgáltatott lett, főleg, ha már idősebb volt. Nyilvánvalóan az volt hát a célja, hogy minél több fia legyen.



najahuha írta:


> Elöljáróban csak annyit, hogy MEGBÍZHATÓ népességadatok a világra vonatkozóan csupán 200 évre visszamenőleg állnak rendelkezésre. Ezekből messzemenő demográfiai irányokat , főleg a történelmi múltba nem lehet tenni.



Krisztus születésekor is pl. népszámlálás volt az akkori civilizált világban, a Római Birodalomban. Nem hiszem, hogy százmilliós tévedésekbe esnének a demográfusok, ha ehhez hozzábecsülnek bizonyos számú természeti népet, a kínaiak pedig szintén számolták magukat.




najahuha írta:


> Afrika esetén a gyarmatosítók gyakorlatilag városítottak, így a lakosság a GYEREKmunka révén próbált jobb megélhetéshez jutni.



Kizártnak tartom, hogy ezért szaporodnának ma. Nem adja el mindenki a gyerekét!



najahuha írta:


> Ázsiában Kína , India úgyszintén. Ahol a gyerek nem más, mint KISméretű felnőtt, és szimpla munkaeszköz, ott sok gyerek születik. ( Lásd még ide DICKENS munkáit, vagy akár Vicltor Hugo Nyomorultak munkáját. kordokumentumok...)



Itt is kizárt. Kínának és Indiának a kultúrájában gyökerezik a családcentrikusság, mindig is nagy volt a népszaporulatuk.
Kizártnak tartom, hogy csak pár ezer éve kezdtek szaporodni, addig meg stagnált volna a létszámuk sok tízezer éven át. Ellentmond a kultúrájuknak.



najahuha írta:


> 1560-1850 közötti 200 évben megduplázódott,
> 1850-1950 közötti 100 évben megduplázódott
> 1950-1985 közötti 35 évben megduplázódott. ( 2050-re 9 milliárdot emlegetnek.)



Na látod, hát miért ne lehetne ugyanilyen szépen kiszámolni visszafelé is. Előre megbízhatóak a számítások, visszafelé nem?


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 10)

Ha a népességszaporulatot már kitárgyaltuk, egy másik elgondolkodtató tényt említenék az evolúciós évmilliókkal szemben
az eróziót.
Kutatók megmérték a folyók torkolatánál az üledék mennyiségét az egész kontinensen, majd megbecsülték, hogy mennyi az évente szállított vízmennyiség. E két adat ismeretében meghatározható, hogy mennyi homok és föld kerül a tengerbe. Ez pedig lehetővé teszi az eróziós sebesség meghatározását.
Evolúcionista tudósok is elismerik, hogy hacsak nem újul meg a felszín újra és újra, a kontinensek régen elkoptak volna, egyenlővé lettek volna a tengerszinttel; a jelen mértékű erózió mintegy 10-20 millió év alatt elvégezné ezt a munkát.
A felszín "megújulására" azonban nincs bizonyíték, csak feltételezni kell az evolúcióhoz. Ugyanis ha a föld tényleg olyan idős lenne, mint az evolúcionisták állítják, akkor a kontinensek, (melyek jelenleg átlag 875 méter magasak) már tengerszint magasságra csökkentek volna le.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 10)

Ezt az utolsó pontot nem értem jászladány.
Az erózió nem tüntet el anyagot ,csupán átalakítja és "elhordja".
A felszín megújulása pedig egy nagyon egyszerű biológiai folyamat megfigyelheted egy erdő talaján épp úgy mint bárhol máshol ahol van növényzet.

Kifejtenéd picit bővebben, mert attól tartok hogy nem egészen értem ezt.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 10)

Erózió nem tüntet el semmit.
Ahogy az esővíz keresztülszivárog a talajon az alatta lévő kőzet felé, vegyi anyagokat mos ki a talajból, ami aztán szétmorzsolja a kőzetet különböző kémiai összetevőkre. Ezekből lesz később a termőföld. Ám míg a jelenlegi talaj alatt keletkezésben van az új, az esővíz elhordja a jelenlegi talajt, amint a dombos részről leereszkedve patakokba folyik. Onnan azután a termőföld az árral a tengerbe kerül, ahol a tenger fenekére lerakódik.
Tehát nem eltűnik, hanem belemosódik a tengerbe.
Megfelelően hosszú idő elteltével a hegyek és a síkságok, az egész kontinens a tenger szintjével lenne egyenlővé.
Ennek az eróziónak a sebességét határozzák meg a fenti módszerrel.

Többféle eredmény van, az egyik szerint 2,4 cm-t, egy másik szerint 6 cm-t alacsonyodnak a kontinensek 1000 évenként. Ezt persze nem érzékeljük, de attól még mérhető tény.

Ha a kontinensek csak 2,4 cm-rel alacsonyodnak 1000 évenként, akkor az óceánok medre 340 millió év alatt megtelne üledékkel.

Geológiai feljegyzések azt jelzik, hogy ez sohasem történt meg a múltban, és semmi sem utal arra, hogy a geológiailag belátható időben bekövetkezne. A mai méréseken alapuló adatok azonban azt jelzik, hogy az óceánmedrek a mai üledékképződési sebességgel több, mint tízszer megtelhettek a múlt során.
Még ha megújulna is a felszín olyan mértékben, hogy a kontinensek magassága állandó marad, hol van az óceánokban az a rengeteg üledék, amivel tízszer meg kellett volna telniük a 4,5 milliárd év során?


----------



## najahuha (2009 December 10)

Jaszladany írta:


> Különös, most mégis az a tapasztalat, hogy minél fejlettebb egy ország, annál kevésbé szaporodik. Lásd Nyugat-Európa jóléti államai.
> 
> Ezzel nem adtál magyarázatot arra, miért gátolnák a fogamzásukat a természeti népek. A sok gyerek erősebb törzset jelentett, több vadászó és harcos kezet. Az indiánoknál is minél népesebb volt egy törzs, annál erősebb volt. Miért fogták volna vissza a szaporodásukat, nem értem.
> Egy nőnek a természeti népeknél is csak az jelentett biztosítékot arra, hogy mindig lesz, aki gondoskodik róla, ha fiai voltak. A férj eleshetett a harcban, érhette bármi baj, és az egyedül maradt nő kiszolgáltatott lett, főleg, ha már idősebb volt. Nyilvánvalóan az volt hát a célja, hogy minél több fia legyen.
> ...



Kedves Jaszladany !

Nos éppen ezért csalóka mindenféle statisztika. Legtöbbször pont a lényeget takarja el.
Ha megnéznéd az EU statisztikáját, láthatnád, hogy a népesség emelkedik.
De vajon hogyan is ?
Hát úgy, hogy részben igazad van: a JÓMÓDÚAK ( kutatások bizonyítják) kevesebb gyereket vállalnak, mondván, inkább annak az egynek (vagy jobb esetben annak a kettőnek) a jövőjét biztosítják magasabb színvonalon, mintsem hogy legalább a reprodukciós szint fölé lépjenek. Ennek pedig a jövőbeni hatása az etnikai összetétel komoly megváltozása. ( Lásd még ide vonatkozóan HUNTINGTON szociológiai kutatásait, az ÚJ világrendről..)
Washington lakosságának 85 %-a afroamerikai.
Los Angeles lakosságának 48 %-a spanyolajkú, akik többsége már nem is óhajt angolul megtanulni, így tervben van, hogy spanyol nyelvű igazgatási táblákat is ki kell helyezni. Ugyanez a helyzet Floridában, ahol meg a kubaiak koncentrálódnak.
Nem "jobb a helyzet Londonban sem, ahol a lakosság 40 %-a nem is brit, max. brit gyarmatbeli.
De mondhatnám Greater Manchestert is a maga 2,8 millió lakosával) benne olyan bolygótelepülésekkel, ahol a nem britek aránya 10-25 %.
Csak Bolton City-ben (Greater Manchester része, kb. 180 ezer lakos) van 4 mecset, 2 hindu templom.

Hogy Európa lakossága nem fogy, az ezen etnikumoknak tudható be.
Németországban ma kb. 4 milliós török népesség él, akik 95 %-a muzulmán.
Az Európai Unióban élő muzulmánok száma 15 millió.
(Nyugat-Európa legnagyobb mecsetje jelenleg London délnyugati külvárosában, Mordenben található, 2003-ban nyitották meg. Az épület három termével 10 ezer hívő befogadására alkalmas, és a kortárs építészet egyik remekművének tartják. London egy másik külvárosában, közel a 2012-es olimpia helyszínéhez, még nagyobb mecset létrehozását tervezik, mely 40 ezer iszlám hívő befogadására lenne alkalmas. A futurisztikus, háromemeletes épület – melynek formája egy arab betű lesz – megnyitását az olimpiai játékok idejére próbálják ütemezni. A mecset mellett közvetlenül egy 12 ezer férőhelyes vallási központ lenne. Az építés kezdeményezői azt remélik, hogy a mecset és környező épületek összesen 70 ezer ember befogadására lesznek alkalmasak. A kelet-londoni épülettömb a legnagyobb vallási épület lenne Nagy-Britanniában. Összehasonlításul: a legnagyobb keresztény imahely az országban a liverpooli anglikán katedrális, mely háromezer férőhelyes. A „mega-mecset” építésének egyesek erőteljes szimbolikus jelentéstartalmat tulajdonítanak: az öt év múlva esedékes olimpiai játékok során, amikor például a megnyitó ünnepség alatt légi felvételek láthatók az olimpiai stadionról, akkor a képernyőkön nem azok a templomok fognak látszani, melyek a nemzet történelmét meghatározták, hanem a gigantikus mecset. )
 
Szóval így működik a társadalmi "evolúció":
"...míg Te építed a demokráciát, és előnyöket adsz egy kisebbségnek annak kisebbsége okán, addig ezt az adott kisebbség ki is használja, és megpróbál többség lenni. Természetesen onnantól az ő játékszabályai lesznek a mérvadóak, és rendszerint széttárják a karjukat, amikor a kezdeti demokráciára esetleg figyelmeztetnék őket..."

Miért jöhet ez létre ?

Mert a jómód egyben szétzilálja a közösségépítést, INDIVIDUUM-izálja az embert, pedig a közösség az adott társadalom fönnmaradásának és tartós működésének a záloga.
És ez bizony nem csak az embereknél van így, hanem minden , aránylag bonyolult társadalmat építő élőlényeknél: legyenek azok hangyák, méhek, farkasok, szurikáták, vagy akár gombák, korallok hálózata stb...



> Ezzel nem adtál magyarázatot arra, miért gátolnák a fogamzásukat a természeti népek. A sok gyerek erősebb törzset jelentett, több vadászó és harcos kezet. Az indiánoknál is minél népesebb volt egy törzs, annál erősebb volt. Miért fogták volna vissza a szaporodásukat, nem értem.



Ezért emeltem ki, hogy KÉNYES egyensúly. Lehet, hogy innen nézve a MÉG TÖBB gyerek jelentené az erősebbet, de nem egészen így van ott, ahol a MEGÉLHETÉS nem olyan előre tervezhető, mint a hűtőgép korszakában....
A jól táplált és egészséges törzs erősebb volt, mint a létszámában több, de betegebb törzs.



> Egy nőnek a természeti népeknél is csak az jelentett biztosítékot arra, hogy mindig lesz, aki gondoskodik róla, ha fiai voltak. A férj eleshetett a harcban, érhette bármi baj, és az egyedül maradt nő kiszolgáltatott lett, főleg, ha már idősebb volt. Nyilvánvalóan az volt hát a célja, hogy minél több fia legyen.



Adott etnikuma válogatja, hogy így volt-e. Számos olyan természeti nép él még ma is háborítatlanul, ahol matriarchátus van, és nagyon jól működik....

Van olyan, hogy a közösség élve maradt tagjai fizetnek a harcban elesett után a családnak.

Van olyan ( lásd a sztyeppei népeket, köztük a magyarokat), ahol a harcban elesettnek testvére, vagy férfi rokona veszi feleségül az özvegyet.
A megoldások száma végtelen.

Általában a dolog úgy szokott kinézni (ösztönszinten !!) : a férfinek az az érdeke, hogy minél több utóda legyen bárhol és bárkitől, egy nőnek pedig az a célja, hogy a lehető legtöbb olyan utóda legyen, aki a legegészségesebb és a társadalom legmagasabb szintjeire vigye, emiatt pedig lehet hogy csak egy gyereket vállal be....



> Krisztus születésekor is pl. népszámlálás volt az akkori civilizált világban, a Római Birodalomban. Nem hiszem, hogy százmilliós tévedésekbe esnének a demográfusok, ha ehhez hozzábecsülnek bizonyos számú természeti népet, a kínaiak pedig szintén számolták magukat.



A tudomány állítja magáról, hogy hivatalosan 200 évvel visszamenőlegesen tud hitelt érdemlően kalkulálni. A többi spekuláció.



> Kizártnak tartom, hogy ezért szaporodnának ma. Nem adja el mindenki a gyerekét!



Szeretnék egy rövid történetet elmondani:
A világ kakaóbab termelésének több mint a felét Elefántcsontpart adja. Az elején minden jól ment, az állam jócskán dotálta a termelést, így nagyjából mindenkinek volt munkája. A világbank nem nézte ezt jó szemmel, így rávette az országot, hogy ha megszünteti a dotált termesztést, akkor elengedi az állam adósságát. Hossza huzavona után Elefántcsontpart belement. Az állam adósságát leírták, a kakaóbab viszont elvesztette a támogatást. Ezáltal a nemzetközi piac olyan alacsonyra nyomta le az árakat, hogy ma GYEREKEKKEL kénytelenek dolgoztatni, mert olyan alacsony béreket tudnak fizetni, van úgy hogy semmit. A felnőtt munkanélküliség pedig az egekbe kúszott. Ma az ország államadóssága az életbentartáshoz felvett kölcsönök miatt kétszerese a világbankakció előttinek. 
Ugyanez történik Indiában és Kínában is: gyerekmunka. 12-16 éves gyerekek robotolnak, és gyártják mondjuk az egyre silányabb NIKE cipőket... Amerikában már egyetlen gyára sincs... ( Lásd Michael Moore vonatkozó filmjét..)



> Itt is kizárt. Kínának és Indiának a kultúrájában gyökerezik a családcentrikusság, mindig is nagy volt a népszaporulatuk.
> Kizártnak tartom, hogy csak pár ezer éve kezdtek szaporodni, addig meg stagnált volna a létszámuk sok tízezer éven át. Ellentmond a kultúrájuknak.



Azért még nem a klasszikus nyulak szaporodási metódussal kellene számolni. Ne feledjük például a halandóságot és a várható élettartamot. Míg nálunk az átlagos élettartam fehér férfinél 68 év ( 7 évvel lemaradva az EU átlagtól), addig egy honi cigány férfi esetén ez 58 év. Ugyanez a tendencia Indiában is. Sőt, ott a várható élettartam 52 -55 év. Ez persze nem jelenti azt, hogy ne élne olyan, aki eljut a 70 - 80 éves korig. Igen, csak a nagy átlagban ez rendkívül ritka.

A családcentrikusságból fakadó nagyobb népszaporulat önmagában még soha nem okozott robbanásszerű túlszaporulatot. Ehhez mindig kell még valami más is, valami külső hatás.



> Na látod, hát miért ne lehetne ugyanilyen szépen kiszámolni visszafelé is. Előre megbízhatóak a számítások, visszafelé nem?



Ami a távoli jövőt illeti, egyáltalán nem biztos. Volt egy szovjet író a 70-es években (sajnos most nem tudom a nevét hirtelen), annak a könyve : "2000 és azután", abban számos olyan 70-es évekbeli víziót fölsorol a mai korunkra vonatkozóan, többek között a népességet. Hát bizony meglehtősen mellélőttek a 70-es évek demográfusai.. Pedig még óriási háborúk és pusztító betegségek sem tomboltak (leszámítva talán a dél-indiai szökőárt..)


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 11)

Kedves najahuha!

Én nem egyes régiókra gondoltam a népszaporulat számításánál, hanem a föld népességére. Ilyen szempontból mindegy, hogy melyik népcsoport hol szaporodik, növeli a föld népességét.
Nem nagyon jutunk előre, mert én továbbra is kétlem, hogy a természeti népek születésszabályozással élnének. Beteg törzs meg szerintem nem sokáig létezett.
A nők mindig is kiszolgáltatottak voltak a régi kultúrákban, (és a közelmúltban is.) Az általad említett megoldások az egyedül maradt nő védelmére nem voltak általánosak. Nem véletlen, hogy a mózesi törvényekbe be kellett iktatni, hogy a fivér vegye feleségül a testvére özvegyét. Ha ez általános gyakorlat lett volna, nem kellett volna törvénybe foglalni. És nem emlegetné annyit ez a törvény az árváknak és az özvegyeknek a védelmét. Egy lapra tartoztak.
Persze előfordult egyes természeti törzseknél is az özvegyek védelme, de leginkább szűk törzsi határokon belül. Társadalmi szinten erre nemigen gondoltak.
A matriachátus rendkívül ritka jelenség. A családfő szinte minden kultúrában férfi, és ha nem volt egy özvegynek fia, komoly egzisztenciális gondba került.
Gyerekmunkáról sajnos tudok, de nem hiszem, hogy az indiaiak és a kínaiak ezért lennének immár 1-1 milliárdan. Továbbra sem hiszem, hogy valaki ezért akar gyereket, még ha előfordul is.
És nehezen hiszem, hogy az emberiség évmilliókig egyáltalán nem szaporodott, hanem stagnált, majd egyszer csak néhány ezer évvel ezelőtt gondolt egyet, szaporodásnak indult. Én azt tartom valószínűnek, hogy egy népszaporulatot, megközelítő becsléssel persze, igenis vissza lehet számolni, különösen, ha vannak hozzávetőleges, hanem is pontos adataink és becsléseink az időszakonkénti népességről.


----------



## najahuha (2009 December 11)

Jaszladany írta:


> Kedves najahuha!
> 
> Én nem egyes régiókra gondoltam a népszaporulat számításánál, hanem a föld népességére. Ilyen szempontból mindegy, hogy melyik népcsoport hol szaporodik, növeli a föld népességét.
> Nem nagyon jutunk előre, mert én továbbra is kétlem, hogy a természeti népek születésszabályozással élnének. Beteg törzs meg szerintem nem sokáig létezett.
> ...


 
Kedves Jaszladany !

Én is erről beszéltem egész eddig. Újra csak azt mondhatom, ha mindig exponenciális populációnövekménnyel számolnánk, akkor már a nyulak szintjén lennénk. ( Hogy még sincsenek olyan sokan a nyulak, az éppen a természet önbeszabályozó mechanizmusán múlott.)
Itt van a fekete és a vörös mókus esete.
Európa őslakója a fekete mókus. Amerika megszállása után becipelték Európába az ottani őslakos vörös mókust. Olyan betegségeket hozott magával, amelyek a helyi fekete mókust megtizedelte, ezáltal a vörös mókus élettere megnőtt, így ma minden 10 mókusból csak 1 az eredeti fekete színű őslakos, a többi vörös. Nem lett több mókus , mert a természetes szelekció elrendezte...
Ausztrália megszállásakor sem tobzódtak a bennszülöttek, hanem ÖSSZHANGBAN éltek a természettel, és nagyon is tudták, mi az a határ, ami még nem megy a populáció eltarthatóságának rovására.

A természeti születésszabályozások tekintetében szakanyagot kell olvasni, ( itt a merev kétkedés nem segít !) és akkor rádöbbenhetünk, hogy mindaz, amit ma kitaláltak a születésszabályozásra (leszámítva persze a MODERN technikai és mesterséges KEMIKÁL eszközöket) a régiek MINDENT, hangsúlyozom MINDENT tudtak ! Persze nem egyforma tudásmélységben, de a maguk szintjén eleget.

Csak a keresztény eszmetörténet hiteti el velünk, hogy a NŐK a régmúltban alávetettek voltak. Soha annyi antropomorf kegytárgy, női idol és TERMÉKENYSÉGI szimbólum nem került elő, mint éppen azokból a korokból. Jól példázza ezt a FÖLDANYA kifejezés is....No meg a keleti kultúrák hagyatéka.
A nyugati világ , a patriarchátus megjelenése szorította háttérbe a nőket, és bizonyos vallási fanatizmusok fosztották meg őket az egyenjogúságtól.
Csak emlékeztetőül: A kimmerek, szkíták, majd hunok és a többi utánuk jövők nemzedékeiben a nők megbecsült tagok voltak: Ruházatuk megegyezett a férfiakéval, ugyanúgy kellett a lovat megülni, nemegy NAGYASSZONY volt köztük (számos halomsír maradt utánuk !) , és a szarmaták kapcsán emlegetnek AMAZONOKAT , akik egyenrangú női harcosok voltak.

Számos mai nyugati ország - főleg a déliek - látens MATRIARCHÁTUSban élnek: a NAGYMAMA a főnök. Ő fogja össze a családot/nagycsaládot, az ő végső szava a döntő.

A MÓZESI törvények ÁTVÉTELEK, és az alkalomra formázottak.

Ahogy látom, túl kiélezed a dolgokat, és olybá tűnik, mintha Mózes törvényein kívül nem is létezhetett volna más , ehhez hasonló és jóval ősibb törvény. Pedig nagyonis létezett. Azokat nem Mózes találta ki, csak leírta éppen annak a népnek, akiket ezen törvény szerint akart egységbe SZERVEZNI.

A patriarchális társadalmi berendezkedés alig 5000 éves ! Előtte MIND MATRIARCHÁLIS volt többször 5 ezer éven át !!
Csak mert ma ebben élünk, és az írott történelem ezt tartalmazza, még nem jelenti, hogy a népek össztörténelmében ez létezett csupán.

A gyerekvállalásnak több oka van. Van aki szeretetből, van aki számításból.

Aki számításból, annál nagyonis a gyerek által megtermelt haszon számít.
( Ma a világon 27 millió ember van kényszermunkára fogva, ebből 24 millió Ázsiában. Számos fiút csak azért műttetnek át hermafriditává, hogy így több pénz tudjon szerezni a család számára.....Nem akarok ezekbe részletesebben belemenni. Összesen a világon a 15 éven aluli gyerekek 250 milliója robotol szünnap nélkül, napi 10-12 órában., felénél a család tudtával és beleegyezésével. )


Mint jeleztem: a népességrobbanást mindig valami esemény előz meg:

természeti katasztrófa következtében vándorlás, népességkoncentráció
gazdasági fölemelkedés
valamilyen állami intézkedés ( lásd a magyar viszonylatban RATKÓ-gyerekek...)
technikai megoldás elterjedése
kiegyensúlyozott élelmiszertermelés ( télen és kora tavasszal is van kellő mennyiségű táplálék..)

Van egy vizsgálat ( egyrészt a KÖRMENDI NÖVEKEDÉSVIZSGÁLAT, ami a világon abból egyedülálló, hogy már 80 éve folyamatosan mérnek benne) , ami kimutatta, hogy a mai fiatalok magassága hogyan változott, ugyanakkor a VÁZ és izomzat nem kellően követte a hatalmas energiabevitelt, miközben a társadalom egészéne egészséges mozgása megcsappant. Így aztán a túlsúly komoly váz és izületi problémákat idéz elő. Ez az egyik legnagyobb kihívása a következő nemzedéknek, ugyanis ezek az idült betegséghez vezető szimptómák komoly terhet jelentenek a társadalomnak...)


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 11)

Jó, felőlem maradj az eredeti álláspontodnál: az emberiség csak 4-5 ezer éve kezdett szaporodni, addig pedig, százmillió éven át, valami minimális létszámon éldegélt, ügyelve arra, nehogy egyetlen fővel is többen legyenek.
Az ember, tudomásom szerint a tápláléklánc csúcsán van, tehát nincs természetes ellensége, mint a nyulaknak, ami kordában tartaná a létszámát. (Mielőtt ebbe belekötnél: biológiailag persze sok állat örömmel megflamózna minket, de az esze folytán /ahogy Aer is írta/ az ember képes megvédeni magát, sőt a vadállatok félnek tőle.)
A világon minden élőlény szaporodik, ha kedvezőek az életfeltételei, ha van elég táplálék, stb. De az ember számára évmilliókon át nem volt elég kedvező az életfeltétel (általunk nem ismert okokból) ahhoz, hogy szaporodjon, ezért a nők sok százezer éven keresztül fogamzásgátlót használtak minden kultúrában, és nem szültek kettőnél több gyereket.
Értem.


----------



## jpcika (2009 December 11)

Jaszladany írta:


> Ez pedig nem mese! Semmiből energia, az energiából anyag, az anyagból élet, ebből pedig ember... Semmiből ember! Ez az evolúció! Ez tudomány!



A tudomány mindig arra törekszik, hogy érthetővé tegye az érthetetlent, uralhatóvá tegye az addig uralhatatlant. Deheroizál. Mikor kezdtünk "sokat tudni" az anyagról, természetes, hogy az anyag alapú világmindenséget tettük paradigmává, úgy gondolván, hogy akkor majd uralhatjuk is.
Ha majd "sokat tudunk" az energiáról, akkor nézőpontot váltunk, és a "semmiből anyag" modell helyett a tudomány a "semmiből energia" elméletet fogja tanítani.
Ha eljutunk odáig, hogy önmagunkat is megismerjük, akkor majd felteheti a tudomány azt a kérdést is, hogy "mi lenne, ha az energia nem a semmiből jönne?"
Ha a "tudományra" várunk, jó sokáig elemezgethetjük még az evolúció hiányzó láncszemeit - már ha erre akarjuk pazarolni a nem a semmiből keletkezett energiánkat.


----------



## najahuha (2009 December 11)

Jaszladany írta:


> Jó, felőlem maradj az eredeti álláspontodnál: az emberiség csak 4-5 ezer éve kezdett szaporodni, addig pedig, százmillió éven át, valami minimális létszámon éldegélt, ügyelve arra, nehogy egyetlen fővel is többen legyenek.
> Az ember, tudomásom szerint a tápláléklánc csúcsán van, tehát nincs természetes ellensége, mint a nyulaknak, ami kordában tartaná a létszámát. (Mielőtt ebbe belekötnél: biológiailag persze sok állat örömmel megflamózna minket, de az esze folytán /ahogy Aer is írta/ az ember képes megvédeni magát, sőt a vadállatok félnek tőle.)
> A világon minden élőlény szaporodik, ha kedvezőek az életfeltételei, ha van elég táplálék, stb. De az ember számára évmilliókon át nem volt elég kedvező az életfeltétel (általunk nem ismert okokból) ahhoz, hogy szaporodjon, ezért a nők sok százezer éven keresztül fogamzásgátlót használtak minden kultúrában, és nem szültek kettőnél több gyereket.
> Értem.



Kedves Jaszladany !

Nem az én álláspontom, hanem az a TÉNYekre fölsorakoztatott logikai levezetés.
Az ősembert a Homo atecessor, Homo heidelbergensis, Homo rhodesiensis és a neandervölgyi ember képviselték. A 2006-os genetikai vizsgálatok szerint a Homo sapiens és a H. neanderthalis kb 370 000 éve már nem él együtt, de kb. 706 000 éve még közös ősük van.

A mádosik bekezdésedből újfent az derül ki, hogy megint a MÁBól indulsz ki, abból, hogy az ember a soha le nem győzhető és mindiglen is a tápláléklánc csúcsán álló egyed volt.. Pedig hogy idáig jusson, nagy árat és sok utat kellett bejárnia mind térben, mind időben.

Jelzem: egy állítást elutasítani csak úgy, hogy nem fogadom el, de semmifajta OK-OKOZATI levezethetőségű magyarázatot nem raksz a helyére nem egy súlycsoport: az egyik a tudomány ( itt = a megismerés empírikus volta) segítségével próbálja megérteni a környezetet, a másik csupán filozófiai síkon, mindenfajta objektív felelősségvállalás nélkül. Te jelen esetben ez utóbbit képviseled.
Félreértés ne essék, én magam messze nem vagyok a totális EVOLÚCIÓ híve, ugyanakkor az evolúciós elméletben vannak nagyonis megvizsgálandó és elgondolkoztató elemek, amelyeket szimpla teoretikussággal már nem elégséges kimagyarázni.

Újra csak azt mondhatom, tessék megnézni akár a 100 évvel ezelőtti falusi életet: a nap 60 %-a csak arra ment el, hogy megtermeljék önnön élelmüket.
Ugyanez vonatkozik a természeti népekre is: minél kietlenebbnek tűnik számunkra a táj, annál több az élelemszerzés napi aránya.


.


----------



## najahuha (2009 December 11)

Jaszladany írta:


> Erózió nem tüntet el semmit.
> Ahogy az esővíz keresztülszivárog a talajon az alatta lévő kőzet felé, vegyi anyagokat mos ki a talajból, ami aztán szétmorzsolja a kőzetet különböző kémiai összetevőkre. Ezekből lesz később a termőföld. Ám míg a jelenlegi talaj alatt keletkezésben van az új, az esővíz elhordja a jelenlegi talajt, amint a dombos részről leereszkedve patakokba folyik. Onnan azután a termőföld az árral a tengerbe kerül, ahol a tenger fenekére lerakódik.
> Tehát nem eltűnik, hanem belemosódik a tengerbe.
> Megfelelően hosszú idő elteltével a hegyek és a síkságok, az egész kontinens a tenger szintjével lenne egyenlővé.
> ...



A dolgok , a nagyvilág eseményei nem LINEÁRISAK, hanem CIKLIKUSAK ! Csak az írott történelem óta tartják abban az illúzióban magukat az emberek, hogy minden fölfűzhető egy idősíkra, és onnantól csak a fejlődés van.

(Egyébként is: NINCS FEJLŐDÉS ! Változás van ! A kettő között óriási a különbség.
Mert mit is jelent fejlődni ? Hogy a következő generáció KEVESEBB energiaráfordítással, OPTIMÁLISABB életvitellel gyakorlatilag EGÉSZSÉGESEBB egyedeket és ezáltal egészségesebb társadalmat épít magának. Ez a fejlődés.
Minden más csak változás, aminek nyilván van haszna, de mindig valaki vagy valami más rovására , amiről sokan nem óhajtanak tudomást szerezni... Ez olyan, mint aki szereti és naponta eszi a rántott csirkét, de hallani sem akar arról hogyan nevelik, hogyan ölik meg, és hogyan dolgozzák föl, és mi minden megy veszendőbe belőle....)

Talán hallottatok már a ciklikus Mágneses sarokcserékről ?
Talán hallottatok arról, hogy ebben is egy ciklus vége felé járunk ?
Talán arról is, hogy a JÉGkorszakok is egy ciklus szerint működnek ....
És arról is, hogy a fölmelegedéseket aztán erős lehülések követik, és újra elindul a jégképződés ?

Talán arról is, hogy ha az Antarktisz jégtakarója végleg elolvadna, az egyrész az óceánok kb. 100 méteres szintemelkedését jelentené ( Elöntené a mai civilizáció LEGNÉPESEBB !!! területeit !, Az emberiség 3/5-ét érintené ! A Kárpát-medencét illetően a DUNA nem tudja elfolyni, így idővel föltöltődne a medence édesvízzel, míg egyszer csak össze nem kapcsolódna az Andriával, ami a víz sósodását eredményezné, miközben az óceánok sótartalma a jelentős édesvízkeveredés miatt lecsökkenne, ezáltal a pólusokon hamarabb indulna a jegesedés.... Újra kezdődik minden előlről...
Attól, hogy az Antarktiszi jégtakaró elolvadna, az Antarktisz masszívuma a kb. 3000 méter vastag jégterjelés megszünte miatt kb. 250--300 méter magasra kiemelkedne a mai környezetéből, ezáltal kiváltva a Föld súlypontjának elcsúszását, ami egyúttal a Föld tengelyferdeségét is megváltoztatja, megváltoztatja a forgást és még számos dologra lesz kihatással.


Az eróziókhoz kapcsolódóan:


http://fold1.ftt.uni-miskolc.hu/~foldshe/foldal03.htm


.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 11)

Nagyon érdekes weboldal az erózióról és az üledékképződésről, de még minidg nem tudom, hol van az a rengeteg üledék a tengerekből, ami állítólag 4,5 milliárd év alatt lerakódott oda. A ciklikussággal nehéz magyarázni a hiányát, hisz ami oda egyszer lerakódott, aligha tért vissza korábbi helyére, hogy aztán elölről kezdje az utazást a tenger felé.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 11)

Ha pedig már az eróziónál tartunk, hadd térjek vissza egy pillanatra a Grand Canyonhoz.
Ha a kőzetrétegek évmilliók alatt, lassan rakódtak le, hol van közülük a megkövesedett humuszréteg? (Mert a tengerben, mint látjuk, nincsen. )
Miért nincs nyoma a kőzetrétegek között az eróziónak?




 E két geológiai réteg lerakódása között nem telhetett el hosszú idő, mivel különben a réteghatáron eróziós nyomoknak kellene lenniük (nyíl). A Coconino-homokkő (fent) és a Hermit-pala (lent) közötti határról vagy érintkezési helyről van szó a Grand Canyonban (Arizona) található Grandview-Trail mellett. E rétegek lerakódása között állítólag 10 millió év vagy annál is több idő telt el.​


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 11)

Most már tényleg elég olyan kérdést halmoztunk fel amire senkinek nincs válasza hogy létrehozhatunk egy külön szektát... a baj pont az hogy mivel senki nem tud választ adni rájuk gyakorlatilag semmit nem bizonyítanak senki teóriájában.

Nem térhetnénk át valamire amiről el is tudjuk dönteni hogy mit is látunk? :<


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 11)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Most már tényleg elég olyan kérdést halmoztunk fel amire senkinek nincs válasza hogy létrehozhatunk egy külön szektát... a baj pont az hogy mivel senki nem tud választ adni rájuk gyakorlatilag semmit nem bizonyítanak senki teóriájában.
> 
> Nem térhetnénk át valamire amiről el is tudjuk dönteni hogy mit is látunk? :<



Jó, akkor abbahagyom. De remélem, most már nem mondod azt, hogy nincsenek érveim.
Amúgy nekem a fenti kérdésekre vannak válaszaim... az evolúció az, aminek nincsenek válaszai ezekre. A föld sokkal fiatalabb, mint ahogy azt az evolúció-tan állítja. Ez a válaszom, ebből kell kiindulni. Erre pedig nem mondhatod, hogy nem bizonyít semmit. Már hogyne bizonyítana? Igenis bizonyítékot jelent az én teóriám mellett. Ha nincsenek évmilliók, evolúció sincsen.
Persze ezt senkinek sem kötelező elfogadni, kereshet más magyarázatokat.

Térjünk át más témára, benne vagyok.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 11)

Jászladány.... felsoroltál egy csomó kivételt amitől egycsapásra megfeledkeztünk arról hogy van viszont egy baromi nagy adag dolog ami alátámasztja az evolúció elméletet.

Most hogyan döntse el bárki hogy a te kivételeid vagy az amúgy "bejáratott" elmélet az igazi? Jó vannak kivételek, jó lehet hogy az evolúció elmélet sem úgy van ahogy van, de most komolyan. Az egyed fejlődés, a faj fejlődés terén, mindenben ami a mában játszódik, az evolúció elmélet egy viszonylag alapos és jó ötlet. Az hogy visszafelé az időben már nem annyira értelmes egy dolog, de ettől még nos untalan oda lyukadunk ki hogy egyik sem bizonyítható.

Elfogadom hogy nem hiszel az evolúció elméletben, sőt. Én sem tartom meggyőzőnek, de azt mondani hogy volt "valami" ami létrehozta mindezt körülbelül azzal határos hogy "történt valami" és lettünk mi.
Ez kb ugyan annyi mint amit te az evolúció elméletben sérelmeztél, hogy a semmi egyszer csak felrobbant aztán emberek lettek belőle. Semmivel sem plauzibilisebb az a feltételezés hogy egyszer csak jött valaki vagy valami és csinált valamit valamiért ezért lettünk mi valaminek.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 11)

najahuha írta:


> Kedves Jaszladany !
> 
> Nem az én álláspontom, hanem az a TÉNYekre fölsorakoztatott logikai levezetés.
> Az ősembert a Homo atecessor, Homo heidelbergensis, Homo rhodesiensis és a neandervölgyi ember képviselték. A 2006-os genetikai vizsgálatok szerint a Homo sapiens és a H. neanderthalis kb 370 000 éve már nem él együtt, de kb. 706 000 éve még közös ősük van..



Genetikai vizsgálatok... Najahuha, te mindent megflamózol?
Az egész majomember-cirkusz egy mese. Neandervölgyi ősember... Már régóta rendelkezésünkre állnak olyan leletek, amik azt bizonyítják, hogy az ún. ősemberek épp olyan intelligencia szinten álltak mint mi. (Szerszámok, temetkezési szokások, stb.) Nyilván simán egy természeti törzs néhány ezer éves lakhelyére bukkannak ilyenkor.
Ha az evolucionisták találtak egy zápfogat, mindjárt szobortak róla egy félig-majom félig ember, szőrös kis szörnyet, ráadásul nőnek ábrázolták. Az ősanya... na persze. Aztán telerakták vele tankönyveket.
És mint látod... nincs több százezer év a föld korában. Sajnálom, de engem a geológiai, antropológiai, genetikai és egyéb bizonyítékok épp az ellenkezőjéről győznek meg, mint Téged. 



najahuha írta:


> A mádosik bekezdésedből újfent az derül ki, hogy megint a MÁBól indulsz ki, abból, hogy az ember a soha le nem győzhető és mindiglen is a tápláléklánc csúcsán álló egyed volt.. Pedig hogy idáig jusson, nagy árat és sok utat kellett bejárnia mind térben, mind időben.



Abból indulok ki. Nincs bizonyíték az ellenkezőjére, amit Te olyan határozottan állítasz.



najahuha írta:


> Jelzem: egy állítást elutasítani csak úgy, hogy nem fogadom el, de semmifajta OK-OKOZATI levezethetőségű magyarázatot nem raksz a helyére nem egy súlycsoport: az egyik a tudomány ( itt = a megismerés empírikus volta) segítségével próbálja megérteni a környezetet, a másik csupán filozófiai síkon,
> mindenfajta objektív felelősségvállalás nélkül. Te jelen esetben ez utóbbit képviseled.



Olvass egy kicsit vissza! Már vagy 30 oldalon keresztül sorolom a genetikai, biológiai, fizikai, genetikai, geológiai stb. érveimet szegény Aernek (mint látod, már megunta) a saját álláspontom mellett. Ezek tudtommal a tudományok kategóriájába tartoznak.
Most nem kezdem el neked újra bizonygatni, hogy nem csupán a hit talaján állok, objektív észérvek nélkül. Ha visszalapozol, megtalálod ezeket az érveket.




najahuha írta:


> Újra csak azt mondhatom, tessék megnézni akár a 100 évvel ezelőtti falusi életet: a nap 60 %-a csak arra ment el, hogy megtermeljék önnön élelmüket.
> Ugyanez vonatkozik a természeti népekre is: minél kietlenebbnek tűnik számunkra a táj, annál több az élelemszerzés napi aránya.



Igen, én is úgy gondolom, hogy a 100 évvel ezelőtti falusi élet hasonlatos a természeti népek életéhez. Egy családban tíznél is több gyermek volt (nagymamámék pl. 13-an voltak testvérek, abból 2-en meghaltak csecsemőként, és dédanyám 52 éves koráig egyfolytában szült. Nagyapámék 7-en voltak testvérek, ez nem számított soknak akkoriban.)
Sok hírességünk sokadik gyerekként született. Arany János pl. tizedik gyerek volt (pedig nemesi család).

Mivel nyugdíj és társadalombiztosítás nem volt, az ember idősebb korában csak a gyerekeire számíthatott.
Nem 60% hanem akár 100%-a is a napjuknak, az energiájuknak, az élelem megtermelésére vagy megszerzésére ment el, főleg nyári időszakban. És minél több gyerek volt, annál több segítség volt.
A megélhetés egyáltalán nem szólt bele a gyerekek számába, nem is szólhatott, mert ellentétben a Te elképzeléseddel, nem létezett fogamzásgátlás. A nők addig szültek, amíg szülőképesek voltak, vagy amíg bele nem haltak (40%-os halandóságról is beszélnek a szülés vagy szülési szövődmények következtében.)
Másfelől 100 évvel ezelőtt fordítva gondolkodtak az emberek: a gyerekekben nem visszahúzó tényezőt láttak az anyagi helyzetüket illetően, hanem éppen ellenkezőleg: megélhetést, sőt, a család felemelkedésének lehetőségét.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 11)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Jászladány.... felsoroltál egy csomó kivételt amitől egycsapásra megfeledkeztünk arról hogy van viszont egy baromi nagy adag dolog ami alátámasztja az evolúció elméletet.



Sajnálom, engem a másik oldal bizonyítékai győztek meg.



Aerensiniac írta:


> Most hogyan döntse el bárki hogy a te kivételeid vagy az amúgy "bejáratott" elmélet az igazi? Jó vannak kivételek, jó lehet hogy az evolúció elmélet sem úgy van ahogy van, de most komolyan. Az egyed fejlődés, a faj fejlődés terén, mindenben ami a mában játszódik, az evolúció elmélet egy viszonylag alapos és jó ötlet. Az hogy visszafelé az időben már nem annyira értelmes egy dolog, de ettől még nos untalan oda lyukadunk ki hogy egyik sem bizonyítható.



Ezt mindenkinek magának kell eldöntenie. Ezért mondtam neked, hogy mindennek magad nézz utána, és magad dönts, melyik a meggyőzőbb. Számomra némelyik kreácionista érv önmagában is elég meggyőző bizonyíték.
Én csak azt szerettem volna, hogy megismerd a kreácinonista érveket is (ennél még sokkal több van), ne csak az evolúciójét. A többi a Te dolgod.



Aerensiniac írta:


> Elfogadom hogy nem hiszel az evolúció elméletben, sőt. Én sem tartom meggyőzőnek, de azt mondani hogy volt "valami" ami létrehozta mindezt körülbelül azzal határos hogy "történt valami" és lettünk mi.
> Ez kb ugyan annyi mint amit te az evolúció elméletben sérelmeztél, hogy a semmi egyszer csak felrobbant aztán emberek lettek belőle. Semmivel sem plauzibilisebb az a feltételezés hogy egyszer csak jött valaki vagy valami és csinált valamit valamiért ezért lettünk mi valaminek.



Hát nem biztos, hogy nem plauzilisebb. Olyat, hogy jött valaki, és csinált valamit valamiért, olyat már láttunk, sőt látunk nap mint nap. Általában ez a módja a világunkban, hogy valami létrejöjjön, összeálljon, felépüljön. Olyat viszont, hogy valami teljesen magától jöjjön létre, ami azelőtt nyomokban se volt, olyat még sose láttunk, és nem is valószínű, hogy fogunk.
A tapasztalataink alapján mégis csak az előző verzió a hihetőbb.... Szerintem.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 11)

najahuha írta:


> Kedves Jaszladany !
> 
> Én is erről beszéltem egész eddig. Újra csak azt mondhatom, ha mindig exponenciális populációnövekménnyel számolnánk, akkor már a nyulak szintjén lennénk. ( Hogy még sincsenek olyan sokan a nyulak, az éppen a természet önbeszabályozó mechanizmusán múlott.)



Erre még egy szó erejéig visszatérnék... Így van, ha százmillió éve élne a földön az emberiség, már a nyulak szintjén lenne számszerűleg... azaz el sem férnénk itt. De nem a természet önszabályozó mechanizmusán múlott, hogy nem így van (nem azért, mert a kardfogú tigrisek kordában tartották az ember túlszaporodását, hisz a kardfogú tigrist az ember simán kiirtotta, és nem is azon, hogy a nők fogamzásgátlottak,) hanem azon múlott, hogy az emberiség nem százmillió éve él a földön. Sokkal rövidebb ideje, épp azóta, mióta az exponenciális populációnövekedés mostanra elérte a 6 milliárdot.


----------



## pitti (2009 December 11)

Aerensiniac írta:


> van viszont egy baromi nagy adag dolog ami alátámasztja az evolúció elméletet.


Na vegre Aere egy targyilagos, tenyszeru megallapitas!! Mintha Ernoet hallottam volna.
Most gyorsan tegyel be ide abbol a "nagy adag dologbol ami alatamasztja az evolucio elmeletet" egy parat mert szeretnek en is jol informalt lenni.


----------



## najahuha (2009 December 11)

Jaszladany írta:


> Nagyon érdekes weboldal az erózióról és az üledékképződésről, de még minidg nem tudom, hol van az a rengeteg üledék a tengerekből, ami állítólag 4,5 milliárd év alatt lerakódott oda. A ciklikussággal nehéz magyarázni a hiányát, hisz ami oda egyszer lerakódott, aligha tért vissza korábbi helyére, hogy aztán elölről kezdje az utazást a tenger felé.




Kedves Jaszladány !

Ha igazad lenne, akkor vajon a Hévizi tó fönnállása óta miért nem tudott föltöltődni az általad említett lerakódások okán ??
( A Hévizi tó 38 méter mély, és kb. 150 méter átmérőjű...)

Az üledékképződést nem úgy kell elképzelni, mint egy egyenlően beterítő hóesést, hanem inkább mint egy hófúvást: emitt semmi, amott nyakig érő...

Csak megemlíteném, hogy a Kárpát medence azért az egyik legoptimálisabb TERMŐFÖLD, mert alapjában tengeri üledék a mostani talaja. ( 200 millió évvel ezelőtti tengeré / triász kor..)
A pliocénban (12 millió éve) kiemelkedő Kárpátok elzárta a pontuszi tengeri kapcsolat, így a medence édesvízi beltenger lett / Pannon tenger/ . Ebből az aránylag sekély tengerből a mai középhegységeink szigetként emelkedtek ki. Mialatt a tengerfenék süllyedt, azon időben 200-300 méter vastag üledékréteg rakódott le, eközben az édesvízi "tenger" fokozatosan száradt, és időközben vulkánok törtek ki ( tanuhegyek - Ság, Somló, Balatonfelvidék, Balatonperem: Szigliget, Badacsony stb..) . A vulkáni utóműködések a hévizek.... Izland és Új Zéland után a legnagyobb ilyen a világon... Arról nem is beszélve, hogy itt a litoszféra (= földkéreg) vagy 3-5 kilométerrel vékonyabb, mint általában máshol a világon....

Ráadásul a belső áramlások - A Kárpát-medencében a lefolyás iránya szerint általában DÉL felé ! - az üledéket lassan DÉL felé szállították a folyók.

Még egy példa: bizonyára még emlékszel tanulmányaidból a TÖLCSÉR és a DELTA torkolatokra.

Hol alakultak ki a legnagyobb civilizációk ?

A DELTA torkolatokban: ott, ahol a tengerbe ömlő folyó több ágra szakad, és termékeny szigeteket hoz létre, ráadásul ezeket a szigeteket folyamatosan ÉPÍTI a folyóban hozott hordalékkal....
Így történt, hogy mára azok a sumér városok, amik egykor a tenger partjára épültek, a romjai ma jóval 150 kilométerrel beljebb találhatóak...

Ugyanígy a Fekete tenger partvonala: Az egykori beltenger jóval kisebb volt - Kr.e. 5000 környékén volt a katasztrófa, amikor a földközi természetes gát átszakadt, és a valamikori édesvizi tó sós tengerré keveredett, elárasztva a partmenti településeket vagy másfél kilométer kiterjedésben és vagy 100 méter mély vízréteggel, egy ÖZÖNVÍZ emlékké érlelve az emberiségben ... ( A víz alatti régészet megtalálta e partmenti települések nyomait, házak maradványait, cserépmaradványokat stb.....)

De szólhatnék a Kanári szigetek MASPALOMAS homokdünéiről, amit az Afrikai szél szállított évezredeken át, és halmozott föl....

Szólhatnánk arról, hogy nagyjából tízévente eltűnik egy sziget, de tízévente meg is jelenik egy a Csendes Óceánban, mint ahogy a szétmálló ősi vulkanikus tengeri hegyek lemállása után atollok keletkeznek, amit aztán birtokba vesznek a korallok... No persze hogy a természeti egyensúly megmaradjon, ezeket a korallokat meg folyamatosan koptatják a papagájhalak: a tengerpartok homokrétegeinek 80 %-át gyakorlatilag ezen papagájhalak által megrágott és apróra örölt korallok teszik ki....

Összehasonlításul megemlíthetném mondjuk a Liverpool-Manchester-Leeds-től északra eső területet: az már erősen lekoptatot réteg, pedig nem is magas: alig van termőrétege, így csak a legelni való fű nő meg ott... MIért ? Mert ez a rész a jégkorszakban lassan mozgó/ csúszó gleccserek birodalma volt...
A DOVERi magasfalat nem kizárólag a tenger mállasztó munkája tette ilyenné, hanem az, hogy a szigetekről eltünő több kilométer vastag jégpáncél terhétől megszabadulva a földkéreg 100-200 métert megemelkedett....

.


----------



## najahuha (2009 December 11)

Jaszladany írta:


> Ha pedig már az eróziónál tartunk, hadd térjek vissza egy pillanatra a Grand Canyonhoz.
> Ha a kőzetrétegek évmilliók alatt, lassan rakódtak le, hol van közülük a megkövesedett humuszréteg? (Mert a tengerben, mint látjuk, nincsen. )
> Miért nincs nyoma a kőzetrétegek között az eróziónak?
> 
> ...




A közetrétegek látszólagos vastagsága nem mond semmit, ugyanis minél lejjebb van és minél puhább, annál jobban összenyomódott a fölötte lévő tehertől.... MAgyarán az is fontos, hogy milyen keménységű anyagok egymásutániságáról van szó.

Az üledékképződésen túl még tektonikai mozgások is közrejátszanak. Van olyan keresztmetszetű lerakódás, amely a tektonikai mozgás következtében függőleges elrendezésű lett....

Ami a humuszréteget illeti, abban általában sok a szerves anyag, azok rendszerint összepréselődnek, illetve fölbomlanak a nagy nyomás következtében, lásd akár kőolaj, földgáz, kén, metán stb...


----------



## najahuha (2009 December 12)

Jaszladany írta:


> Genetikai vizsgálatok... Najahuha, te mindent megflamózol?



Mi az a "megflamózni" ?




> Az egész majomember-cirkusz egy mese



Annyira azért nem mesésebb, mint hogy ISTEN a SAJÁT képére teremtette az embert. 
Mert ha a teremtéselméletet vesszük logikai górcső alá, akkor bizony az isten is két lábon járó, orrot , fület és szemet viselő lény, akinek még két kezének is kellett lenni....
Mert vajon ha mégsem evolúció, akkor már miért hogy a főemlősök állnak mégis a Homo sapienshez mind fölépítésben, mint szocializáció és egyéb tekintetében ? Nem tudott erről isten ?
( 2 lábbal, 4 kézzel és szárnyakkal még előnyösebb lett volna embernek lenni, arról nem is beszélve, hogy ha nyúl vagy papagáj típusú szemünk lenne, akkor a fejünk elfordítása nélkül is látnánk a hátunk mögé......)

No itt jön a képbe SITCHIN ! Ajánlottam a könyvét elolvasni.

Részben kielégíti a teremtéstörténetesek igényét és az evolucionistákét is.

Éppen annyi genetikai azonosság van a majomban és az emberben, ami Sitchint alátámasztja.....



> . Neandervölgyi ősember... Már régóta rendelkezésünkre állnak olyan leletek, amik azt bizonyítják, hogy az ún. ősemberek épp olyan intelligencia szinten álltak mint mi. (Szerszámok, temetkezési szokások, stb.) Nyilván simán egy természeti törzs néhány ezer éves lakhelyére bukkannak ilyenkor.



Ha a tudomány módszertanai vannak megkérdőjelezve általad, vajon akkor milyen alapon nem kérdőjelezhetőek meg a Biblia tételei ? Hiszen az abban foglaltak döntően HITen alapulóak, a benne foglalt teremtéstörténet pedig már bizonyítottan LÉTEZŐ MÁS , ŐSIBB NÉPEKNÉL IS !!! ( Sumer, Fönícia, Kánaán, Egyiptom).
Magyarán a bibliai teremtéstörténet más népektől "LENYÚLT" őstörténet.... ( mint mondjuk a szlovák történelem nagyobb része valójában a magyar történelem, hiszen külön szlovák nép nem létezett, tehát a frissen létrejött szlovák nemzetnek kell egy saját történelem: összeszedi és kisajátítja azoktól, akik mellett és akikkel együtt élt...)



> Ha az evolucionisták találtak egy zápfogat, mindjárt szobortak róla egy félig-majom félig ember, szőrös kis szörnyet, ráadásul nőnek ábrázolták. Az ősanya... na persze. Aztán telerakták vele tankönyveket.



Igen, vannak ilyen kilengések, de sajnos ettől még a valóság valóság marad a maga temérdek bizonyítékával, bármennyire is fájjon még nekem is.



> És mint látod... nincs több százezer év a föld korában. Sajnálom, de engem a geológiai, antropológiai, genetikai és egyéb bizonyítékok épp az ellenkezőjéről győznek meg, mint Téged.



Nem látom. Csak azt ne mondd, hogy számodra még mindig a Nap kering a Föld körül.....



> Abból indulok ki. Nincs bizonyíték az ellenkezőjére, amit Te olyan határozottan állítasz.



Ezt nem tudom, most mire vonatkozik.....



> Olvass egy kicsit vissza! Már vagy 30 oldalon keresztül sorolom a genetikai, biológiai, fizikai, genetikai, geológiai stb. érveimet szegény Aernek (mint látod, már megunta) a saját álláspontom mellett. Ezek tudtommal a tudományok kategóriájába tartoznak.
> Most nem kezdem el neked újra bizonygatni, hogy nem csupán a hit talaján állok, objektív észérvek nélkül. Ha visszalapozol, megtalálod ezeket az érveket.



Bár az iménti mondataid nem erről adnak bizonyságot, mindenképpen utánanézek.




> Igen, én is úgy gondolom, hogy a 100 évvel ezelőtti falusi élet hasonlatos a természeti népek életéhez. Egy családban tíznél is több gyermek volt (nagymamámék pl. 13-an voltak testvérek, abból 2-en meghaltak csecsemőként, és dédanyám 52 éves koráig egyfolytában szült. Nagyapámék 7-en voltak testvérek, ez nem számított soknak akkoriban.)
> Sok hírességünk sokadik gyerekként született. Arany János pl. tizedik gyerek volt (pedig nemesi család).



Egyetértek.



> Mivel nyugdíj és társadalombiztosítás nem volt, az ember idősebb korában csak a gyerekeire számíthatott.
> Nem 60% hanem akár 100%-a is a napjuknak, az energiájuknak, az élelem megtermelésére vagy megszerzésére ment el, főleg nyári időszakban. És minél több gyerek volt, annál több segítség volt.
> A megélhetés egyáltalán nem szólt bele a gyerekek számába, nem is szólhatott, mert ellentétben a Te elképzeléseddel, nem létezett fogamzásgátlás. A nők addig szültek, amíg szülőképesek voltak, vagy amíg bele nem haltak (40%-os halandóságról is beszélnek a szülés vagy szülési szövődmények következtében.)
> Másfelől 100 évvel ezelőtt fordítva gondolkodtak az emberek: a gyerekekben nem visszahúzó tényezőt láttak az anyagi helyzetüket illetően, hanem éppen ellenkezőleg: megélhetést, sőt, a család felemelkedésének lehetőségét.




Attól, hogy Te nem tudsz róla, még bizony nagyon is létezett a fogamzásgátlás. ( Már az ókorban is használtak óvszert, Európában is kb. 400 évvel ezelőtt már csináltak disznóhólyagból...hadd ne soroljam a többit)

Egyébként egyetértek utolsó mondatoddal, elvégre én is ezt mondtam.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 12)

Jaszladany írta:


> Ezért mondtam neked, hogy mindennek magad nézz utána, és magad dönts, melyik a meggyőzőbb.


Szerintem aki ebben a témában képes dönteni az már eleve elvesztette a fonalat, akármennyire hülyén is hangzik ez így, hiszen válaszaink nincsenek, csak jó sok kérdés. Abból meg azt rakok össze magamnak amit akarok.

Éppen ezért is van hogy magam is utána néztem dolgoknak, magamnak is van egy elmélete, és magam is hiszem hogy a rendelkezésre álló információból megítélve az a logikus végkövetkeztetés, *de* a hangsúly sajnos minden egyes pillanatban azon van hogy a *rendelkezésre álló információból*.

A végeredmény nekem is kijött, ettől még nem tudok semmi biztosat.
Éppen ezért bár átfogó ismereteim vannak az élet fogalmáról és isten ötletét nem tartom valószínűnek mégis mindig arra gondolok hogy ha a színe elé kerülök akkor megkérem hogy hagyjon már békén a 24. órában ha az előző 23 nem érdekelte.

Hogy röviden tömören összegezzük a topicot annyi jött ki hogy nem tudunk semmit. Mindenki feltételezésekre alapoz és bár ebben vannak tényszerű bizonyítékok amik a feltételezések alapjául szolgálnak, a teljes magyarázattól iszonyatos messze állnak... végeredményben tényleg döntse el mindenki maga miben hisz... remélhetőleg mostanra már mindenkit elbizonytalanítottunk eléggé ahhoz hogy inkább tagadja hogy bármi létezett volna a születése előtt.


----------



## najahuha (2009 December 12)

Jaszladany írta:


> Erre még egy szó erejéig visszatérnék... Így van, ha százmillió éve élne a földön az emberiség, már a nyulak szintjén lenne számszerűleg... azaz el sem férnénk itt. De nem a természet önszabályozó mechanizmusán múlott, hogy nem így van (nem azért, mert a kardfogú tigrisek kordában tartották az ember túlszaporodását, hisz a kardfogú tigrist az ember simán kiirtotta, és nem is azon, hogy a nők fogamzásgátlottak,) hanem azon múlott, hogy az emberiség nem százmillió éve él a földön. Sokkal rövidebb ideje, épp azóta, mióta az exponenciális populációnövekedés mostanra elérte a 6 milliárdot.




Kedves Jaszladany !

Nem kell százmillió évekre visszamenni embert keresni, mert a HOMO ERECTUS kb. 1,5 millió éve jelent meg és kb. 200 ezer évvel ezelőtt tünt el...

Ezek már részben letelepedett emberek voltak, mert már voltak emberbolháik...( Hogyan ? Úgy, hogy a csontjaik mellett találtak bolha Az emberszabásúaknak nincsenek bolháik, mert ők minden éjjel máshol raknak fészket...

Már másfél millió évvel ezelőtt ismerte a tüzet.

.
De újra csak ajánlom SITCHINt.

.

És módosításul, mert később jutott eszembe:

Az egyház és az aktuális tudományok kapcsolatára, amit 
hótolóeffektusnak szokás nevezni .(részletesebben a "Vallás és az Agresszió" címűben) 
aminek lényege *II. János Pál pápa kiadott enciklikájának pápa általi magyarázata:* "...Ha mindkettő - a Szentírás és a Természet is az Istentől származik, és mindkettő 
ugyanannak a valóságnak két különböző kifejezése, mindkettő igaz, akkor nem lehet köztük ellentmondás. Ezért a bibliaértelmezők feladata, hogy azok megfeleljenek a 
természetes tényeknek, amelyeket igazoltak a megfigyelések és bizonyítékok..."
Vagyis az egyház mindaddig tartja magát egy általa jónak vélt tézishez, amíg a tudomány mást nem bizonyított róla. Utána rögtön jöhet a "magától értetődő" értelmezés, miszerint ez 
már kezdettől fogva meg volt írva a Bibliában, csak rosszul értelmezték egyesek. Alapvetően tehát megtartotta és megengedi a dogmatizmust önmagának, de mindenki mástól a legkritikusabb módszerekkel elvárja a tudományos/empírikus (netán bármikor megismételhető, rekonstruálható) bizonyításokat és bizonyítékokat.


.


----------



## Metafizikus (2009 December 12)

Kedves Gyöngyi!

Örömmel láttam, hogy 12.05-én rám hivatkoztál "ontologia.virtus.hu". Ezt a cikket valóban én írtam, és nagyon nagy megtiszteltetés számomra, hogy "20 éves debreceni magyarként" ezt kellett megélnem. Mert valóban ma lettem 20. Köszönöm a kedvességet és az érdeklődést!

Tisztelelettel: Metafizikus


----------



## najahuha (2009 December 12)

"..1984-ben a New York Times két szerkesztőségi cikkben a Time magazin pedig címlap történetben foglalkozott a Nemezis-hipotézissel. Két évtizede sincs tehát, hogy először vetették fel tudósok annak lehetőségét, hogy Napunk kettőscsillag, kísérője az üstökösfelhő megbolygatásával pusztulást hozó Nemezis, egy vörös vagy barna törpecsillag. Erre a következtetésre az ősmaradványok elemzésével jutottak. Elméletük megfogalmazásában korábbi, hasonló felvetések is szerepet játszottak. Összefüggést találtak a nagyarányú fajkihalások és az adott földtörténeti rétegek magas iridiumtartalma között. Az irídium ritka fém, a meteoritokban azonban jelentős mennyiségben található.
David Raup és John Sepkowski Jr. Az utóbbi 250 millió évet átfogó földtörténeti leleteket tanulmányozta alaposan. Azt találták, hogy az irídium mennyisége az egyes rétegekben jelentősen emelkedik nagyjából minden 26. millió év tájékán. Találtak egy jellemző 30 millió éves ciklust is, bár nem annyira éleset. (Ez arra utalna, hogy a Nap nem is kettős, hanem sokkal inkább hármas rendszer. ) A csillag a nevét a Nature egyik szerkesztőjétől kapta: Nemezis.




A Jupiterbe csapódó üstökösdarabok akkora lökéshullám-felhőket keltettek, mint a Föld átmérője.​ Az elméletet természetesen sokan bírálták, igyekeztek mindenféle más megoldást találni a ciklikus fajkipusztulásra. Próbálkozásaik azonban már eleve kudarcra voltak ítélve a szilárd bizonyítékok miatt. Az ellenzők csupán egyetlen megfontolandó érvet vetettek fel: a Nemezist látni kellene. Azonban a Kígyótartó csillagkép felől Naprendszerünk belső tere felé sűrű kozmikus felhő tart, ha pedig a Nemezis éppen ebben az irányban tartózkodik, akkor fénye elnyelődik.
Napközeli pontján fél fényévre közelíthet meg bennünket, hogy aztán 3 fényévre is eltávolodjon. Mivel a legutóbbi nagy kipusztulás nagyjából 13 millió éve volt, adódik a feltevés, jelenleg pályájának legtávolabbi pontján rója körét. Átmérője 100.000 km-nél nagyobb lehet, tömege a Napénak 5-10%-a. Rendelkezhet saját bolygórendszerrel is, melyen minden további nélkül élet is kifejlődhetett, hiszen a vörös törpecsillagok rendkívül hosszú ideig sugároznak egyenletes teljesítménnyel. Természetesen akár intelligens élet is. A látogatók a Nemezis bolygóiról is érkezhetnek (világos bőr, átlátszatlan fekete szemüveg). 

*Marduk csillaga – a Nibiru*​ 
Bizonyított tény tehát, hogy a Nemezis rendszeresen „világvégét” okoz. Jelenleg szerencsére nem kell tartanunk tőle, hiszen messze jár. A mérések az utóbbi években finomodtak és az egész Földre kiterjedtek. Ha az írásos emlékek túlnyomó többsége meg is semmisült, a népek emlékezete, rajzaik megőrizte történelmüket. Az események alapos megismeréséből levonható következtetések nem jeleznek rózsás jövőképet. Ahogy azt már Szolón révén a szaiszi papoktól is tudhatjuk, az emberi faj többször pusztult már ki szinte az utolsó szálig. És ha eddig így volt, ezután sem lesz másként. A kérdés az: tudunk-e valami kézzelfoghatót mondani közeli jövőnkkel kapcsolatban, magyarán: lesz-e a közeljövőben világvége?
.........
A Nemezis tehát nem jelent ránk jelenleg veszélyt. A kérdés most úgy szól, ismerünk-e olyan égitestet, netán többet is, amely elnyúlt ellipszispályán keringve akár a Kuiper-öv, akár a Mars és a Jupiter között húzódó kisbolygó-öv égitestjeinek pályáját megbolygatva a Föld felé térítheti őket? A válasz ismét csak: igen. Sőt, jó néhányukat már sikerült lefényképezni is.
1981-ben, az USA-ban számos napilap közölte különböző tudósok véleményét a Plútón túl keringő óriásbolygó létezésével kapcsolatban. A NASA 1982-ben tanulmányt készített, ahol pontos számításokat és igen precíz elemzést találhatunk. Nevezett mű megtalálható a NASA Astrophysical Data System - 1988AJ.....96.1476H kódjelzés alatt. Pontos képletet találhatunk a Planet X, azaz a tizedik bolygó legvalószínűbb feltalálási helyére vonatkozóan - R.S. Harrington munkája nyomán. Mindössze egy évvel később bocsátották fel az IRAS (infravörös távcsővel felszerelt csillagászati mesterséges holdat) és szinte azonnal meg is találta a 10. bolygót. A Washington Post mindjárt le is közölte a hírt, az IRAS holdat vezérlő tudóscsoport vezető csillagászát megszólaltatva. Kijelentését idézve_: „…egy nagyjából Jupiter nagyságú, Naprendszerünkhöz tartozó bolygó (jellemzőiben tökéletesen megfelelve az ősi iratokban fennmaradt adatoknak) felfedezéséről számolhatok be. Jelenleg az Orion csillagkép irányában tartózkodik. Az IRAS hold szinte abban a pillanatban megtalálta, mihelyt fő műszerét a korábban meghatározott irányba fordítottuk. Létezéséről és pontos helyéről már hosszú évek óta tudtunk, most technikai megerősítésre is szükségünk volt. Amit mondok azt a lehető leghatározottabban alátámasztják a mérések, és a legteljesebb mértékben biztosíthatom önöket arról, hogy megfelel a valóságnak. Ellenőrizhetik. Próbálkozások történtek arra vonatkozóan, hogy mindezeket a tényeket letagadják, s ezáltal meghamisítsák a történelmet.”_
A Planet X mozgását két csillag határozza meg: a Nap és a Nemezis. A jelenlegi legkorszerűbb távcsövek használatával bizonyosnak tűnik, hogy 2003. tavaszán, május végén vagy június elején, a Jupiter pályáján is belül kerülve, Naprendszerünk belső térségébe hatol. A NASA 1995-ben készített jelentése szerint elképzelhető, hogy sokkal inkább barna törpéről, mint bolygóról van szó, hiszen nagy érzékenységű műszerek segítségével sikerült érzékelnie a mágneses terét. 
A helyzetet tovább bonyolította, hogy mindeközben a Plútón túl már kb. 400 égitestet fedeztek fel, s csak töredéküknek sikerült a pályáját legalább hozzávetőleges pontossággal meghatározni. Ami viszont feltűnő, hogy igen tekintélyes méretű égitesteket is találtak, többek közt a valaha felfedezett legnagyobb kisbolygót, a 2001 KX76-et. A Planet X mellett akár tucatnyi égitest is Naprendszerünk belső tere felé mozoghat. Elkövetkezett a bőség zavara. 
Fontos hangsúlyozni: rendkívüli nehézségekbe ütközik az ekkora távolságra lévő égitestek tömegének, átmérőjének, sűrűségének és pályájának meghatározása. Furcsa mód, a NASA mindig is kereste a 10. bolygót, csak éppenséggel nem volt hozzá műszere, hogy meg is találja. A Planet X-nek nevezett objektum felfedezése akár véletlen is lehetett, volt már ilyesmire példa, hogy az egyik nagybolygó helyét tévesen számolták ki, aztán mégis ott volt, ahol nem lett volna szabad lennie. Elképzelhető, hogy szándékosan kuszálták össze a híreket, hogy eltereljék a figyelmet a lényegről. Ez sem újkeletű módszer. Hirtelen azzal találtuk szembe magunkat, hogy már nemcsak egy 10. bolygó van, de akár több száz is. Tessék, lehet válogatni! De vajon melyik az igazi?
A kérdést úgy is módosíthatjuk, hogy mivel egyes népek történelmi hagyományaiban, „mondáiban” említést tesznek ilyen égitestről, akkor fel tudjuk ismerni egyáltalán? Nem árulok el titkot, a válasz ismét igen, meg is nevezik Marduk csillaga, más néven Nibiru. És hogyan ismerjük fel? Onnan, hogy Marduk csillaga vörös. Az összes Plútón túl felfedezett égitest fénye fehér. De van egy kivétel: és ez a Nibiru.




A Nibiru felfedezését biztosító képlet.​  A NASA 1982-ben igen precíz elemzést készített az ősi sumer-magyar szövegekben leírt, a NASA által Planet-X-nek nevezett, Nibiru pontos helyzetére vonatkozóan. Az Infravörös távcsővel felszerelt csillagászati mesterséges hold, az IRAS, a pályára állítását követően szinte azonnal meg is találta az előre kiszámított helyen, mint ahogy erről be is számoltak akkoriban. Azóta azonban a helyzet megváltozott, a hírek és álhírek összevisszaságában szinte lehetetlen rátalálni az igazságra.

 Mielőtt a régészeti leleteket ismertetem fontos megjegyezni, hogy a sumér-magyarok által leírt égitestet a legtöbben számos holddal rendelkező bolygóként azonosítják. A lehetősége azonban annak is fennáll, hogy a Nibiru nem bolygó, hanem barna törpecsillag, hét kísérővel. Ha ez utóbbi feltételezést fogadjuk el – márpedig a NASA mérései erre utalnak -, akkor könnyebben értelmezhető az égitest napközelben megfigyelt jelentős sebessége, a leírt gravitációs hatásai (áradások, földrengések), erős mágneses tere, hirtelen felfénylései, mélyvörös színe.
 



Nippurban talált pecséthenger. Földművesek figyelik az égen nappal is látható Nibirut.
 A mezopotámiai szövegek nem győzik hangsúlyozni az égitest jelentős fényességét, kiemelni, hogy az még nappal is megfigyelhető: „látható napkeltekor és napnyugtakor tűnik el”. Egy Nippurban talált pecséthengeren (1. ábra) egy csoport földművest ábrázolnak amint feltekintenek a kereszttel jelölt 12. bolygóra (Zecharia Sitchin ismert műveiben ezen a néven hivatkozik rá). Az égitest több okból is kaphatta ezt a jelet. Talán azért, mert gyűrűrendszere van, s a megfigyelők éppen oldalról láttak rá. Ha pedig az „istenek” is innen jöttek, akkor célszerű volt a bolygó jelével azonosítani őket, a kereszt jel tehát így vonulhatott be a legtöbb nép ábrázolásába „Isten” jeleként..."




 A Nibiru legutolsó átmenete egy törökországi hatalmas kőfaragványon, a Nimrud-táblán is látható (4-5. ábra.) Az Oroszlán csillagkép felett három bolygó, a csillagképtől jobbra a Nibiru. Az átmenet időpontjára csak találgatások lehetnek, hiszen az adott bolygóegyüttállás nagyjából ötven évenként előfordul. 


*A Nephilimek*​ ​  De kik is azok a Nephilimek, akik nevét a legtöbb Biblia-fordító „óriásnak” értelmezi, „égből jött lakók” helyett? ​  Mózes első könyvében a következőket olvashatjuk a Vízözön biblikus változatában: ​ „Abban az időben, amikor az istenfiak bementek az emberek lányaihoz, és azok gyermekeket szültek nekik – sőt még azután is – óriások (Nephilimek) éltek a Földön. Ők azok a vitézkedők, akik ősidőktől fogva hírnevesek voltak.” ​  A sok ezer évvel korábbi sumér-magyar táblák tömege említi a Vízözönt. Az egyik, Úr-Ninurtáról szóló így beszél:​ ​ _„Azon a napon, a hajdankor hajnalán, azon az éjjelen, a hajdankor éjjelén, abban az évben, a hajdankor távoli évében, amikor a Vízözön eláradt a Földön.”_​ ​  A földlakókat figyelmeztették a közelgõ Vízözönre. A veszélyt felismerõk nem lehettek mások, mint a Nephilimek, akik aztán el is menekülhettek a Földrõl. De honnan tudták a Nephilimek, hogy mikor indul pusztító útjára a Vízözön?.."

 *Marduk*

A babiloni panteon központi istensége, Babilon város főistene. Első írásos említése 4500 évvel ezelőttről ismert. Babilon védőisteneként már a III. Úr-i dinasztia (Kr.e. 22. sz.) alatt megemlítik. Központi istenséggé Babilonnak az I. Babiloni dinasztia (Kr.e. 16. sz.) alatti felemelkedése során lett, amikor is felvette más, főleg sumer-magyar (a sumer-magyar nyelvazonosság bizonyított!) istenek vonásait és jelzőit. Már Hammurápi törvénykönyvének bevezetőjében, mint Ea elsőszülött fiának Anu és Enlil átadják neki az emberek fölötti hatalmat, és minden égi isten fölé emelik. Számos átvett epithetonja és tulajdonsága között az Enkitől és Aszalluhitól származók vannak túlsúlyban, amelyek Marduk bölcsességét, gyógyító-tudományát, igézőerejét hangsúlyozzák. Megkapja a víz és a növények istenének funkcióját is. Utu istentől, akit olykor fivérének mondanak, rászáll az „Istenek Bírája” cím. Fő epitheonjai: „Istenek Ura”, „Istenek Atyja”. Felesége Szarpánítu, fia Nabu. Fő temploma az Észagila (Babilon főtemploma, ahol az „isten megszabja a sorsot”. (Mitológiai Enciklopédia)


.
​


----------



## siriusB (2009 December 12)

400 éve, hogy Giordani Brunót máglyán égették el amiért azt merészelte állítani, hogy nem a Föld a Világmindenség közepe...
Ma a tudósok azon törik a fejüket, hogy miképp lehetne az emberiség számára lakhatóvá tenni a Marsot, arra az esetre, ha majd el kell hagynia a Földet.

200 év telt el azóta, hogy az orvoslás jószerint nem ismert más hatásos gyógymódot, mit azt, hogy "eret vágjon" szerencsétlen páciensén, bármi is volt a baja.
Ma szinte semmi nem akadályozna meg egy megfelelően képzett tudós orvost abban, hogy egy emberi sejtből klónokat hozzon létre, vagy a már teljesen feltérképezett emberi genomba való beavatkozással különböző tulajdonságok hangsúlyozásával egy teljesen újfajta emberi lényt hozzon létre.

Ennek ismeretében, kérdezem: meddig tartható még fenn az a dölyfös kinyilatkoztatás, hogy az ember teremtésében nem vehetett részt egy nálunk fejlettebb intelligenciájú "teremtő", vagy az, hogy a földi élet bizonyosan itt a Földön keletkezett és a világ összes mítosza, miszerint a csillagokból jöttünk (mi, vagy a bennünket teremtő istenek) csak fantazmagória?


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 12)

siriusB írta:


> Ennek ismeretében, kérdezem: meddig tartható még fenn az a dölyfös kinyilatkoztatás, hogy az ember teremtésében nem vehetett részt egy nálunk fejlettebb intelligenciájú "teremtő", vagy az, hogy a földi élet bizonyosan itt a Földön keletkezett és a világ összes mítosza, miszerint a csillagokból jöttünk (mi, vagy a bennünket teremtő istenek) csak fantazmagória?


Addig amíg nincs rá tényszerű bizonyíték csak úgy mint az említett példákban?
Úgy értem valószínűleg nem folytatnánk erről elmélyült eszmecserét ha a megoldás már meglenne. Viszont addig? Tény hogy az "elnyomott" érvek és érdekességek alapvetően vonzzák azokat az embereket akiknek a világképe és/vagy hite másként képzeli el a világot, de ettől még nem történik előrelépés sehol.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 12)

najahuha írta:


> Kedves Jaszladány !
> 
> Ha igazad lenne, akkor vajon a Hévizi tó fönnállása óta miért nem tudott föltöltődni az általad említett lerakódások okán ??
> ( A Hévizi tó 38 méter mély, és kb. 150 méter átmérőjű...)
> .



Én is ezt kérdezem. Miért nem töltődött fel?
A válasz egyszerű... mert nem százakárhány millió éves, azért nem töltődött fel.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 12)

Ez a bizonyos "erózió" elmélet amit újfent tárgyalunk kb annyira pontos mint egy baltával történő sebészi beavatkozás.
Hány paramétertől függ az erózió mértéke? Függ a talaj anyagától, az időjárás jelenségektől, a légkör a víz összetételétől, a helyi élővilágtól, a növény takaró eloszlásától, a humusz termelődésének mértékétől, a tektonikus mozgástól (mert ugye a hegyek nőhetnek is), a földrengések gyakoriságától és még sorolhatnám.

Ezt annyival lerendezni hogy a földnek mindenhol laposnak kéne lennie ha X millió éves lenne egy szakbarbárság.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 12)

najahuha írta:


> Mi az a "megflamózni" ?



Megflamózni = megenni. Bocsánat a zsargonért.



najahuha írta:


> Annyira azért nem mesésebb, mint hogy ISTEN a SAJÁT képére teremtette az embert.
> Mert ha a teremtéselméletet vesszük logikai górcső alá, akkor bizony az isten is két lábon járó, orrot , fület és szemet viselő lény, akinek még két kezének is kellett lenni....



Most nem egyelőre a teremtés kontra evolúcióról diskurálunk, nem a Biblia kontra evolúcióról. Ezért nem reagáltam eddig a bibliai teremtőről szóló megjegyzésekre. Kreácionista lehet valaki a Bibliától függetlenül is.
Mivel én bibliai alapon vagyok kreácionista, egy fél mondat erejéig reagálok erre, de tényleg csak egy fél mondatig.
A Biblia azt írja Jézus Krisztusról:
"A ki képe a láthatatlan Istennek, minden teremtménynek előtte született;" (Kol. 1,15.)
"A ki az ő (Isten) dicsőségének visszatükröződése, és az ő (Isten) valóságának képmása" (Zsid. 1,3.)
Tehát erre a képmásra lettünk mi teremtve.

A Katolikus Egyház álláspontját pedig már szintén kitárgyaltuk Ernoe-vel.



najahuha írta:


> Mert vajon ha mégsem evolúció, akkor már miért hogy a főemlősök állnak mégis a Homo sapienshez mind fölépítésben, mint szocializáció és egyéb tekintetében ? Nem tudott erről isten ?



Miért bizonyít bármiféle hasonlóság rokonságot? Ezt már kitárgyaltuk Ernoe-vel (madarak- denevérek, stb.)



najahuha írta:


> ( 2 lábbal, 4 kézzel és szárnyakkal még előnyösebb lett volna embernek lenni, arról nem is beszélve, hogy ha nyúl vagy papagáj típusú szemünk lenne, akkor a fejünk elfordítása nélkül is látnánk a hátunk mögé......)



Viszont nem látnánk jól előre. Félre kellene fordítani a fejünket, amíg eszünk, mint a tyúknak. Szárnyunk ugyan nincs, de vegülis a repülőgépek tökéletesen helyettesítik.




najahuha írta:


> No itt jön a képbe SITCHIN ! Ajánlottam a könyvét elolvasni.
> 
> Részben kielégíti a teremtéstörténetesek igényét és az evolucionistákét is.



Biztos nagyon okos ember, de az én igényemet tökéletesen kielégíti a Biblia, nem csak részben.



najahuha írta:


> Éppen annyi genetikai azonosság van a majomban és az emberben, ami Sitchint alátámasztja.....



Lapozz vissza, ehhez már Pittinek is volt egy remek, megsemmisítő beírása. És a majommal való rokonság is ki lett már tárgyalva.




najahuha írta:


> Ha a tudomány módszertanai vannak megkérdőjelezve általad, vajon akkor milyen alapon nem kérdőjelezhetőek meg a Biblia tételei ? Hiszen az abban foglaltak döntően HITen alapulóak, a benne foglalt teremtéstörténet pedig már bizonyítottan LÉTEZŐ MÁS , ŐSIBB NÉPEKNÉL IS !!! ( Sumer, Fönícia, Kánaán, Egyiptom).
> Magyarán a bibliai teremtéstörténet más népektől "LENYÚLT" őstörténet.... ( mint mondjuk a szlovák történelem nagyobb része valójában a magyar történelem, hiszen külön szlovák nép nem létezett, tehát a frissen létrejött szlovák nemzetnek kell egy saját történelem: összeszedi és kisajátítja azoktól, akik mellett és akikkel együtt élt...)



Ne bántsd a szlovákokat, mert a férjem félig az.
Mióta cáfolja egy állítás az igazságát az, ha más népeknél is megtalálható? Honnan tudod, melyik melyiktől vette át?
Az özönvíz pl. minden népcsoportnál, minden kontinensen megtalálható, az indiánoktól az afrikai és ausztrál bennszülöttekig, a legrégibb kultúrákig visszamenően. Ez szerintem inkább az özönvíz megtörténtét igazolja, semmint cáfolná azt. (Ha csak a Fekete tenger környéki gátszakadás volt az özönvíz, honnan tudnak róla az indiánok és az ausztrál bennszülöttek?)
Ha minden népnél ugyanaz a teremtéstörténet van, ez sem véletlen.



najahuha írta:


> Igen, vannak ilyen kilengések, de sajnos ettől még a valóság valóság marad a maga temérdek bizonyítékával, bármennyire is fájjon még nekem is.



Amiket Te "kilengéseknek" nevezel, az a Te "valóságod" komplett cáfolatai.




najahuha írta:


> Nem látom. Csak azt ne mondd, hogy számodra még mindig a Nap kering a Föld körül.....



Akik ezt annak idején bevették, ugyanúgy a kor "tudósainak" hittek minden kritika nélkül, ahogy most Te.



najahuha írta:


> Attól, hogy Te nem tudsz róla, még bizony nagyon is létezett a fogamzásgátlás. ( Már az ókorban is használtak óvszert, Európában is kb. 400 évvel ezelőtt már csináltak disznóhólyagból...hadd ne soroljam a többit)



Természetesen tudok ezekről a módszerekről, de ne akard már nekem azt mondani, hogy ezek a módszerek olyan elterjedtek voltak, mint a mai fogamzásgátló tabletták!
És az általánosan elterjedt sokgyerekes családmodell, amik létezésével Te is egyetértesz, arról tanúskodik, hogy ezek a módszerek vagy hatástalanok voltak, vagy csak igen ritkán alkalmazták őket. A lényeg, hogy amire Te hivatkozol, hogy az emberiség százmillió évekig nem szaporodott, hanem megállt egy bizonyos létszámon, egyszerűen elképzelhetetlen.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 12)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Ez a bizonyos "erózió" elmélet amit újfent tárgyalunk kb annyira pontos mint egy baltával történő sebészi beavatkozás.
> Hány paramétertől függ az erózió mértéke? Függ a talaj anyagától, az időjárás jelenségektől, a légkör a víz összetételétől, a helyi élővilágtól, a növény takaró eloszlásától, a humusz termelődésének mértékétől, a tektonikus mozgástól (mert ugye a hegyek nőhetnek is), a földrengések gyakoriságától és még sorolhatnám.
> 
> Ezt annyival lerendezni hogy a földnek mindenhol laposnak kéne lennie ha X millió éves lenne egy szakbarbárság.



Nyugtasd magad ezzel Aer. De néha azért gondolj arra: ha egy bizonyos folyamat mérhető, akkor abból az idő és a folyamat függvényében matematikai képlet állítható fel, aminek segítségével objektív eredményeket lehet kapni. Ha az idő vonatkozásában több milliárd éves szorzóval számolunk a föld korát illetően, akkor bizony ilyen vad eredmények jönnek ki. Más dolgok esetében is, nem csak az erózióval kapcsolatban.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 12)

najahuha írta:


> A közetrétegek látszólagos vastagsága nem mond semmit, ugyanis minél lejjebb van és minél puhább, annál jobban összenyomódott a fölötte lévő tehertől.... MAgyarán az is fontos, hogy milyen keménységű anyagok egymásutániságáról van szó.



Azért akármennyire nyomódott össze, ha a két kőzet lerakódása között több millió év van, akkor egy kis humusznak összenyomódva is kellene lennie közöttük.



najahuha írta:


> Az üledékképződésen túl még tektonikai mozgások is közrejátszanak. Van olyan keresztmetszetű lerakódás, amely a tektonikai mozgás következtében függőleges elrendezésű lett....



Itt most konkrétan a Grand Canyonról van szó, ott erről nem beszélnek.



najahuha írta:


> Ami a humuszréteget illeti, abban általában sok a szerves anyag, azok rendszerint összepréselődnek, illetve fölbomlanak a nagy nyomás következtében, lásd akár kőolaj, földgáz, kén, metán stb...



A kőolaj, a földgáz, a szén elpusztult növényi és állati eredetű ásványok, amennyire én tudom. A termőtalaj más dolog. Annak bizony ott kellene lennie nagy nyomás alatt is, pláne, ha volt több millió éve lerakódni oda.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 12)

Jaszladany írta:


> Nyugtasd magad ezzel Aer. De néha azért gondolj arra: ha egy bizonyos folyamat mérhető, akkor abból az idő és a folyamat függvényében matematikai képlet állítható fel, aminek segítségével objektív eredményeket lehet kapni. Ha az idő vonatkozásában több milliárd éves szorzóval számolunk a föld korát illetően, akkor bizony ilyen vad eredmények jönnek ki. Más dolgok esetében is, nem csak az erózióval kapcsolatban.


Ne haragudj de miért kellene nyugtatnom magam?
Egy bizonyos folyamat mérhető, tökéletesen igazad van csak hogy amint eljutunk odáig hogy idő és folyamat függvényében matematikai képlet állítható fel, akkor ott van vagy fél millió változó amivel számolni kell.
Amit te írtál gyakorlatilag odáig vitte le ezt az egészet hogy 1-1=0, mert hogy vannak hegyek amik kopnak és ezeknek már el kellett volna kopniuk ergo mindennek síknak kellene lennie.

Tektonikus mozgás, a bolygó domborzatáért felelős egyik legelemibb erő.
A tavak önálló víz ellátási rendszere és még sok más.
Mi az hogy "nyugtatgatom" magam? Azt akarod esetleg mondani hogy mindez nem létezik?


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 13)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Ne haragudj de miért kellene nyugtatnom magam?
> Egy bizonyos folyamat mérhető, tökéletesen igazad van csak hogy amint eljutunk odáig hogy idő és folyamat függvényében matematikai képlet állítható fel, akkor ott van vagy fél millió változó amivel számolni kell.
> Amit te írtál gyakorlatilag odáig vitte le ezt az egészet hogy 1-1=0, mert hogy vannak hegyek amik kopnak és ezeknek már el kellett volna kopniuk ergo mindennek síknak kellene lennie.
> 
> ...



Nyugtatod magad, hogy nem lehet igazam. Mert ha valamiben igazam van, az nyugtalanító. Én megértem, felborítana mindent, amit eddig ismertél tanultál, stb. 
Pedig szerintem Te is érted miről beszélek. Akármilyen földmozgásokat is veszünk figyelembe, az erózió létező és mérhető dolog. Nem én találtam ki, nálam sokkal okosabbak méregették ezt meg. Az ő számításaik hozták ki azt az eredményt, hogy sokkal de sokkal több üledéknek kellene már lennie az erózió következtében a több milliárd év alatt, mint amennyi ma van. Ennek alapján pedig sokkal kevesebb domborzatnak kellene lennie a föld színén. Emelkednek ki szigetek, hegyek, ilyesmi, de azért nem az az általános, hogy a hegyek nőnének. Mondjuk pl. a Himalája igen, ha igaz, de pl, a Bükk szerintem nem. Lehet akármilyen talajmozgás, földmozgás akármi. Ez akkor is tény: nincs elég üledék a 4 milliárd évhez.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 13)

Ne már... ez ebben a formában olyan fölényeskedő, hogy én csak azért beszélek mert arra van szükségem hogy nyugtatgassam magam.
Mintha bármi múlna rajta. Ezen felül nem tudom mit számolgattak azok akikre hivatkozol, mikor tektonikusan aktív talajon egyetlen földrengés átrendezheti a teljes domborzatot, több méteres különbséget létrehozva.

Hivatkozhatunk tanulmányokra folyamatosan, de amikor szélsőséges hangot üt meg az elméletek folyása akkor nincs értelme az egésznek. Ott van a flat earth society amely azóta gyűjt tanulmányokat a föld laposságáról, hogy megalapult.
Biztos nekik is vannak logikus érveik, csak éppen úgy kezdődik az egész hogy "mindenki hazudik aki azt mondja hogy a föld gömbölyű".

Ne haragudj, de egy tanulmány megírásához nem kell semmi, még ész se.
Egy ilyen tanulmány publikáláshoz sem kell több mint egyetlen idióta bulvár lap amelyik kitalált hírekkel csinál magának példány számot.
Egy olyan tanulmányhoz ami tényleg a lejátszódó folyamatokat követi figyelemmel változóról változóra, már sokkal több kell, csak sajnos az ilyenek olyan ritkák mint a fehér holló.


----------



## pitti (2009 December 13)

Jaszladany írta:


> Lehet akármilyen talajmozgás, földmozgás akármi. Ez akkor is tény: nincs elég üledék a 4 milliárd évhez.


En aszondom, hogy a 6,000 eves foldtortenet piszkosul idegen szamomra, de telleg vannak igen furcsa dolgok.
A Budaorsi fennsikon voltam katona es amikor loveszarkot kollott asni ebed helyett akkor baromi furcsa volt, hogy a kb. 4 centis talaj reteg alatt azonnal kemeny tengeri kagylo lerakodas volt. Meg fel lehetett ismerni a kagylo hejakat. Piszokul meg kellett izzadni mire leastunk masfel metert.
Ez ket dologra enged kovetkeztetni:
1, a budaorsi fennsik valamikor tenger fenek volt
2, olyan baromi regen nem lehetett miutan csak kb. 4 centi talaj reteg volt folotte.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 13)

najahuha írta:


> Talán hallottatok már a ciklikus Mágneses sarokcserékről ?
> .



Hallottunk.
Ezt most idézem, hogy pontos legyen a megfogalmazás, de lerövidítve:
A Föld mágneses mezeje első közelítésre nagyon hasonlít egy rúdmágnes mezejéhez. Két pólus figyelhető meg (pl. egy iránytű segítségével), az Északi és a Déli. Az ilyen mezőt dipólus, azaz két pólusú mezőnek hívjuk. 
Ha azonban a Föld mágneses mezejét részletesebben megvizsgáljuk, azt észleljük, hogy a dipólus mezőn túl annál jóval kisebb energiájú több pólusú mezőket is észlelünk. Egy négy pólusú mezőt úgy szemléltethetünk, ha négy rúdmágnest egy négyzetben rakunk ki. Egy 8 pólusút úgy, ha 12 mágnes rudat raknánk ki egy kockába, és így tovább...

Első ránézésre is elgondolkodtató kell lennie egy ember számára, aki elfogadja, hogy a Föld életkora 4-5 milliárd év, hogy hogyan lehetséges ennyi ideig fenntartani egy ilyen nagy energiákat igénylő jelenséget...
Ezért az evolúcionisták kidolgozták a dinamo-elméletet.
A dinamó hatás feltételeként a következő pontokat szokás megfogalmazni: folyékony vezető mag, nagy forgási sebesség. Ehhez persze hozzá kell tennünk a külső mágneses tér jelenlétét, amit nem szabad evidensnek venni. A dinamó elmélet matematikai-fizikai alapja így az ún. magnetohidrodinamika. Tehát elektromágneses törvényeket (Maxwell egyenletek) áramlástani ismeretekkel párosítják. Az egyenletek tanulsága az, hogy a dinamóhatás fenntartása, csak különleges esetekben lehetséges, ami még bonyolultabbá teszi az elméletet. 

Az egyik legkézenfekvőbb megoldás, hogy a dinamóhatást termikus konvekció, azaz a hőmérséklet különbségek (mivel a mag forró, a köppeny, ill. a légkör sokkal hidegebb) miatti áramlás tartja fenn. Ennek legkidolgozottabb modellje a Busse-féle dinamómodell. De ennek is számos nagy problémája van: csak szabályos és tengelyirányú mágneses teret magyaráz (márpedig több bolygónak a dipólus tere közel sem esik egybe a forgási tengellyel), nem magyarázza a pólusfordulást, stb. 
Milyen eredményeket ért el a modell? Bagenal a Physics World 1989 októberi számában így fogalmaz: "azt gondolhatnád, hogy mostanra feladtunk minden próbálkozást a bolygók mágneses terének meghatározásában, miután Naprendszerünk közel minden bolygójánál tévedtünk." 
És ez a valóság, a dinamó elmélet nem volt képes megmagyarázni a Merkúr, a Hold, a Mars, majd az Uránusz és Neptunusz mágneses terét sem... 

Az első meglepő mérési eredményeket Keith McDonald és Robert Gunst a 60-as évek végén mutatták be. Munkájukban 1835-1965-ig vizsgálták a mágneses mező változását, mely ez idő alatt 8%-al csökkent. Ez a kép nem illett az evolúcionista elképzelésekbe. A kezdeti vitákat követően az International Association of Geomagnetism and Aeronomy (IAGA) (Nemzetközi Geomágnesesség és Légkörtani Szövetség) 1968-tól szabványosította a Föld mágneses modellét, majd 1970-től kezdve 5 évenként a világ minden tájáról mérési adatokkal határozta meg a Föld mágneses mezejének skalárpotenciáljait a 10. harmónikusig! Az így kapott táblázat ingyen letölthető az internetről. 1970 és 2000 között így elég pontos adataink vannak, hogy megalapozott következtetéseket vonjunk le.

A korábbi (1970 előtti) eredmények felhasználásával, ill. az 1970-2000 közötti eredményekből adódik, hogy a XX. század folyamán a Föld mágneses mezejének teljes, megfigyelhető energiája 2.6%-al csökkent.
Az eredmények azt mutatják, hogy a Föld mágneses energiája folyamatosan csökken, de mai értéke akkora, hogy a mágneses mező kora nem lehet túl nagy, mindössze néhányszor tízezer év. A későbbiekben látni fogjuk, hogy milyen hatások csökkentik ezt az energiát. Ezzel az eredménnyel azonban nyilvánvaló, hogy a Föld belsejében nem egy folyamatosan fenntartott folyamat, hanem egy lecsengő folyamat zajlik.

* A Hold*
Az Apollo15 a következő adatot mérte a Hold esetében:

<center>M < 1.3 x 10<sup>15</sup> J/T</center> Továbbá a visszahozott kőzetdarabok arról adnak bizonyságot, hogy a hold mágneses momentuma volt már legalább 6.3 x 10<sup>21</sup> J/T. Ez komoly problémát jelent az evolucionista elképzeléseknek ugyanis, ez azt mutatja, hogy most is van mágneses mezeje a Holdnak, ugyanakkor ez korábban igen jelentős volt, jelentős dinamónak kellett működnie. Azonban minden elgondolás szerint nem jöhetett létre dinamó a Holdban, egyrészt mert lassú a forgása, kicsi a magja, és a jelenlegi modellek szerint a Hold korai időszakában sem lehetett a Hold magja folyékony. Ezt a problémát a Hold mágneses rejtélyének hívják. 



Dr. Russel Humphreys, fizikus, 1984-ben állította fel a Biblián alapuló kreácionista elméletét égitestek mágneses mezejéről. Elméletét ismert mágnesesmezőkre építette, megmagyarázva problémás elemeket, és előrejelezte az Uránusz és a Neptunusz mágneses mezejének erejét, figyelembe véve az elmúlt 6000 év történéseit. Előrejelzéseit a Voyager igazolta az evolucionista előrejelzésekkel szemben. 
Eredeti 1984-es cikk: http://www.creationresearch.org/crsq/articles/21/21_3/21_3.html
 Elrejelzések igazolása 1990-ből:  http://www.icr.org/pubs/imp/imp-203.htm 
Humphreys az elméletét a Bibliára alapozta. A Biblia azt mondja, hogy Isten mindent vízből teremtett (2Péter 3:5). Továbbá a Biblia tanúsága szerint a teremtés kb. 6000 évvel ezelőtt történt. Ezekből az adatokból kiindulva végezte számításait. A vízmolekuláknak van saját kis mágneses mezejük. Isten ezeket a teremtéskor úgy rendezhette, hogy létrehozták a bolygó mágneses mezejét. Ezután Isten átváltoztathatta a vizet kedve szerinti anyagokra, amelyekből ma áll a Föld és a többi bolygó. Humphreys ennek alapján számította ki a Föld és a többi bolygó teremtéskori mágneses mezejét, és annak csökkenését az elmúlt 6000 év alatt, amely számításokhoz csak a bolygó tömege és a mai összetétele szükséges. Előre kiszámolta két bolygó akkor még nem ismert mágneses mezejének erejét. A néhány évvel későbbi mérések pedig igazolták számításait, és így az elmélet helyességét is. 

Ez az elmélet képes megmagyarázni az összes megmért égitest mágneses mezejének tulajdonságait, szemben az evolucionista elméletekkel. Ebből is látszik, hogy a megfigyelt mágneses mezők mindenképp a 6000 évvel ezelőtti teremtést bizonyítják.

(Számítási adatokkal együtt és részletesebben:
http://www.freeweb.hu/teremtes/ttk2003/bolygomagnes.html)


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 13)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Ne már... ez ebben a formában olyan fölényeskedő, hogy én csak azért beszélek mert arra van szükségem hogy nyugtatgassam magam.
> Mintha bármi múlna rajta. Ezen felül nem tudom mit számolgattak azok akikre hivatkozol, mikor tektonikusan aktív talajon egyetlen földrengés átrendezheti a teljes domborzatot, több méteres különbséget létrehozva.



Elnézést, nem állt szándékomban fölényeskedni.
A Grand Canyonban nem volt földrengés. Legalábbis olyan, ami a több millió éves kőzetlerakódást olyan szinten megbolygatta volna, hogy eltűnjön akár több méter humuszréteg, biztosan nem volt. Annak bizonyára nyoma lenne.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 13)

Na jó... én erre nem tudok végeredményben mit mondani. Ha az urak megmérték és számokkal tudják igazolni hogy az bizony úgy van ahogy ők mondják akkor evolúciós elmélet ide, evolúciós elmélet oda, a kollegáiknak is el kell fogadniuk az eredményeiket.
Ez nem történt még meg, miért? Tudom hogy itt faktor hogy egyes tudósok csökönyös barmok és akkor se engednének az igazukból ha a szemük előtt dőlne meg, de ezzel nem érvelhetek minden egyes tanulmány esetében.

Ha van valami mögötte akkor azt gondolom komoly érvek/ellenérvek után tették le a kispadra vagy vették fel.


----------



## najahuha (2009 December 13)

Jaszladany írta:


> Megflamózni = megenni. Bocsánat a zsargonért.



Értem.



> Most nem egyelőre a teremtés kontra evolúcióról diskurálunk, nem a Biblia kontra evolúcióról. Ezért nem reagáltam eddig a bibliai teremtőről szóló megjegyzésekre. Kreácionista lehet valaki a Bibliától függetlenül is.
> Mivel én bibliai alapon vagyok kreácionista, egy fél mondat erejéig reagálok erre, de tényleg csak egy fél mondatig.
> A Biblia azt írja Jézus Krisztusról:
> "A ki képe a láthatatlan Istennek, minden teremtménynek előtte született;" (Kol. 1,15.)
> ...



Nincs más kreacionista alap, mint a Bibliai. Az más dolog, hogy a lehújabbak azt hiszik - az idő távolsága miatt -, hogy gyakorlatilag ők nem a bibliai értelemben azok. Minden kreacionista alapnak a Biblia alapozta meg a nézetét. ( Az meg, hogy a bibliai nézeteknek mik az ősibb alapjai, még mélyebb múltba vezetne vissza. Új téma lenne.)

Sajnos a bibliai idézetek dodonaiak: ahány ember, annyiféleképpen értelmezhetőek. Sőt: koronként változóan.




> A Katolikus Egyház álláspontját pedig már szintén kitárgyaltuk Ernoe-vel.



Majd próbálok utánanézni.




> Miért bizonyít bármiféle hasonlóság rokonságot? Ezt már kitárgyaltuk Ernoe-vel (madarak- denevérek, stb.)



Nem tudom, mire alapozódott a rokonság, és mire annak elvetése, így nem tudom megítélni.
Ami a madarak és a denevérek közti kapcsot illeti: ( Mert NEM ROKONSÁGról van szó ! Téves interpretáció, aki egyáltalán rokonságot említ) az főleg a genetikai közeg.




> Viszont nem látnánk jól előre. Félre kellene fordítani a fejünket, amíg eszünk, mint a tyúknak. Szárnyunk ugyan nincs, de vegülis a repülőgépek tökéletesen helyettesítik.



Én a nyulról és a papagájról beszéltem. Ezek mindenfele jól látnak a fejük elfordítása nélkül. A tyúk itt szóba se jött. ( mint a többi --- főleg nem ragadozó --- madár sem. Ugyanis azok valóban a középső sávban, közvetlenül előttük és mögöttük nem látnak...)




> Biztos nagyon okos ember, de az én igényemet tökéletesen kielégíti a Biblia, nem csak részben.



Nagy hiba hitéleten kívüli dolgokban is rá hagyatkozni.



> Lapozz vissza, ehhez már Pittinek is volt egy remek, megsemmisítő beírása. És a majommal való rokonság is ki lett már tárgyalva.



Megpróbálom.




> Ne bántsd a szlovákokat, mert a férjem félig az.



Az igazság senkinek nem fájhat. Ha meg mégis, méltósággal kell elviselni.



> Mióta cáfolja egy állítás az igazságát az, ha más népeknél is megtalálható? Honnan tudod, melyik melyiktől vette át?



Nos a zsidók vették át, és a magukévé tették.
Ezt már régen bizonyították a forráselemzések.




> Az özönvíz pl. minden népcsoportnál, minden kontinensen megtalálható, az indiánoktól az afrikai és ausztrál bennszülöttekig, a legrégibb kultúrákig visszamenően. Ez szerintem inkább az özönvíz megtörténtét igazolja, semmint cáfolná azt. (Ha csak a Fekete tenger környéki gátszakadás volt az özönvíz, honnan tudnak róla az indiánok és az ausztrál bennszülöttek?)



Én sem mondok mást.
Ugyanakkor: 

1. A népek mindegyike nem ugyanarról az özönvízről beszél.
2. Minden nép ugyanarról az özönvízről beszél, mert minden néphez eljutottak az özönvízet megtapasztaló, túlélő menekülők.



> Ha minden népnél ugyanaz a teremtéstörténet van, ez sem véletlen.



Na látod. Ez azt támasztja alá, hogy a Biblia csak egyes népeknél elsőszámú, más népeknél más az elsőszámú. Ráadásul teljesen más a szövegkörnyezet. Egyértelműen az adott nép vallási beágyazódásának függvényében. 



> Amiket Te "kilengéseknek" nevezel, az a Te "valóságod" komplett cáfolatai.



Téves olvasat. Nem függnek össze. 



> Akik ezt annak idején bevették, ugyanúgy a kor "tudósainak" hittek minden kritika nélkül, ahogy most Te.



Fordítva ! Ugyanis annakidején a kor tudósai maguk a keresztény papság volt. Hiszen a tudást ők birtokolták, és ők hagyományozták. De ugye jött a reneszánsz, és a görögök által fölhalmozott keleti ismeret arab közvetítéssel újra utat tört magának a polgári világban..



> Természetesen tudok ezekről a módszerekről, de ne akard már nekem azt mondani, hogy ezek a módszerek olyan elterjedtek voltak, mint a mai fogamzásgátló tabletták!



Nem értem, miért kellene bármit is mindig a mával összehasonlítani ? Nagy hiba úgyis, hogy minden múltbéli dolgot a ma eszével próbálunk megmagyarázni.



> És az általánosan elterjedt sokgyerekes családmodell, amik létezésével Te is egyetértesz, arról tanúskodik, hogy ezek a módszerek vagy hatástalanok voltak, vagy csak igen ritkán alkalmazták őket. A lényeg, hogy amire Te hivatkozol, hogy az emberiség százmillió évekig nem szaporodott, hanem megállt egy bizonyos létszámon, egyszerűen elképzelhetetlen.



Bele kell törődnöd, hogy amikor kellett, alkalmazták. És amit jeleztem, csak az egyik módszer volt a sok közül. 

Másrészről: jeleztem: az emberiség jelenléte maximum 1,5 millió éves, tehát egyáltalán nem beszéltem ember vonatkozásában százmillió évekről.

Fogadókészség híján nehézkes megértetni a populációdinamika alapjait, amelyek kellően empirikusak, és modellezettek. 

Újra csak azt mondhatom - függetlenül a fölhozott sokgyerekes családmodelltől --, hogy az egyre növekvő átlagéletkor is közrejátszik a Föld nagyütemű túlszaporodásában. 

MIért lenne elképzelhetetlen a csökkenés ?

Hát a természeti népek nem fogynak ?
Hát az AUTOCHTON népek nem fogynak ? Dehogynem. 

( Emlékezz az őshonos fekete mókus és a betelepített vörös mókus arányára...)


----------



## najahuha (2009 December 13)

Jaszladany írta:


> Azért akármennyire nyomódott össze, ha a két kőzet lerakódása között több millió év van, akkor egy kis humusznak összenyomódva is kellene lennie közöttük.
> Itt most konkrétan a Grand Canyonról van szó, ott erről nem beszélnek.
> A kőolaj, a földgáz, a szén elpusztult növényi és állati eredetű ásványok, amennyire én tudom. A termőtalaj más dolog. Annak bizony ott kellene lennie nagy nyomás alatt is, pláne, ha volt több millió éve lerakódni oda.




HUMUSZ:

(lat.) a. m. televény, a talajnak azon barna v. fekete szinü alkatrésze, mely korhadásba átment szerves, azaz növényi és állati anyagokból keletkezik s melynek összetétele a felbontó szerves anyag minősége s a korhadás foka szerint nagyon eltérő. (l. Huminanyagok). A H. képződéséhez bizonyos feltételek szükségesek, nevezetesen levegő, nedvesség és meleg, melyek behatása alatt és valószinüleg bizonyos alsórendü szerveztek (hasadó gombák) közremüködése mellett, melegfejlődéssel járó lassu égés vagyis oxidáció következik be. Ezen humifikáció-nak nevezett folyamatnál szénsav, viz és ammoniák képződik a szerves anyagból, mely fokozatosan megbarnulva súlyából folyton veszít s végre eltünése után kevés hamut hagy hátra.


----------



## najahuha (2009 December 13)

Kedves Jaszladany !

Számtalan ilyen munkát olvastam. Az efajta levezetéseknek egyetlen problémájuk, hogy egyfolytában LINEÁRISAN mozogva próbálnak igazolni, eljutván azokhoz a tényleg képtelen értékekhez, amik valóban irreálisak a fönnálló rendszer igazolásához. De hát éppen ez a céljuk vele.

Ha az elméletük megkívánná, még a Földet is visszahelyeznék a naprendszer középpontjába, és azt is elhitetnék, hogy valójában párhuzamosan halad a Nap meg a Föld egy végtelen űrbéli egyenesen...

Ennél azért egy kicsivel több komolyságot feltételeztem......





[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*A földmágnesesség jelentősége*
[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]A Föld mágnesességének legnagyobb jelentősége az élet szempontjából van, hiszen ez a mágneses pajzs védi meg a bolygó élőlényeit a világűrből érkező részecskesugárzástól, mint a kozmikus sugárzás, napszél, stb. Ezek a kozmikus sugárzások az élet szempontjából kritikusak, mert részben kiolthatják az élet bizonyos területeit, illetve ami túlél, az mutálódik, új fajok jönnek létre.A föld mágnesességét már i.e. 4-6.000 évvel is ismerték, a sumer leírások részletesen és pontosan taglalják. A sumer társadalom bukásával elfelejtődött ez a tudás is. Nagy Sándor az utolsó, aki egyesítette Mezopotámia népét, már nem ismerte a jelenséget, pedig tanítója Arisztotelész tudott róla. Az újra felfedés a Krisztus születése körüli időkre tehető, ekkor a Kínaiak kezdték használni, majd tőlük elterjedt az arabok révén. [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Mágneses pólusváltás*
A mágneses pólusok folyamatosan változtatják a helyüket. Ez egy természetes jelenség. A kőzetminták ezt a folyamatot igazolják. Azonban az utóbbi években lényegesen felgyorsult a pólusvándorlás. Az elmúl 150 év alatt 1.100 km-t haladt Kanadától Szibéria irányába. 
A Föld mágneses ereje csökken, az elmúlt 200 évben kb. 10%-al. (ezer évvel ezelőtt 1,5-szöröse volt a mai értéknek) A mágneses tér folyamatosan csökken. Ez azért nagyon fontos, mert például a csontszövet stabilitását nagyban befolyásolja a mágneses tér erőssége. Ha tehát csökken a tér, gyakoribb lesz a csontritkulás. Lassan kezd érthetővé válni, hogy miért szenved sok kisgyerek csontritkulástól. Később ahogy nőnek a gyerekek és a nem megfelelő táplálkozás miatt elsavasodnak (üdítők, édességek, fehér cukor, fehér liszt, elektroszmog, stb.) tovább fokozódik a csontritkulás, hiszen ahhoz, hogy a szervezet életben maradjon, kalciumot kell kioldjon a csontokból. [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]De ez már egy másik történet.
A mágneses pólusváltás mindig összefügg a dimenzióváltással.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*A dimenzióváltás fogalma*
Első lépésként mindig meggyengül a mágneses mező, vándorolnak a pólusok. Előfordul, hogy a mágneses mezők összezavarodnak. A repülőtereken nemrég világszerte át kellett állítani a mágneses műszereket a térképek használhatósága miatt. Az állatvilág, mely a mágneses vonalakat követi, gyakran eltéved, így nem találnak haza a madarak, a tengeri állatok pedig kiúsznak a partra a mélytenger helyett. Változhat a Föld alap rezonancia frekvenciája, a Schumann hullámok frekvenciája, és egyéb energia átalakulások is zajlanak. 

Sok német és orosz tanulmány foglalkozik a témával, és kiemelten Gregg Barden.

A legfontosabb azonban, az a hatás, amit a geomágneses mezők gyakorolnak az emberi tudatra. Az első orosz asztronauták, akik két hétnél több ideig tartózkodtak az űrben, azaz a földi rezgéseket nem érezték, egyszerűen megőrültek. Azóta mind az orosz, mind az amerikai űrhajósok mesterségesen gerjesztett Schumann hullámok hatókörében élnek az űrben. Amikor a geomágneses mezők értéke nulla, akkor az emberi agyban tárolt információ megszűnik létezni. Ez teljesen hasonló azzal, mint amikor a számítógép memóriája csak akkor tárol információt és dolgozik vele, ha áramot kap. Ha lekapcsoljuk az áramot, minden törlődik a műveleti memóriából. Ez az agy információtároló képessége miatt van, azaz felépítése igényli a külső, földi teret.A dimenzióváltás és a hozzá kapcsolódó pólusváltás előtt a bolygó civilizációja hanyatlásnak indul, sokszor megmagyarázhatatlan okok miatt. Ez a hanyatlás nagyon mély. Időtartama néhány hónaptól, két évig szokott tartani. A dimenzióváltásról részletes leírásokkal szolgál Thoth, illetve több indián törzs (pl. pueblo indián), illetve a sámán világ. 

Közvetlenül a dimenzióváltás előtt néhány órával, a két dimenzió egymásba csúszik. Ilyenkor megjelenik valami szokatlan forma, szín, amit nem tudunk értelmezni. Nem őrültünk meg, hanem egy másik dimenziót látunk a miénkben.
Fontos megjegyezni, hogy ilyenkor minden szintetikus anyag szétesik atomjaira. Csak a természetes anyagok maradnak meg. Érdemes emiatt kimenni a szabadba, hiszen minden ami mű, az eltűnik. Most már érthető, hogy a több százezer vagy millió éves Gízai piramisok, a Titicaca tó dokkolói 4.000 méter magasan miért kőből készültek. Azok a civilizációk nem olyan primitívek, hogy „csak” kőből tudnak építkezni, hanem olyan okosak, hogy tudják, a dimenzióváltást a természetes kő biztosan túléli.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Edgar Cayce a téma egyik szakértője, illetve Thoth smaragdtáblái több nagy civilizáció, hasonló módon történő „eltűnéséről” beszélnek. Ehhez hasonlóak a Titicaca tavon található sziget indián törzseinek rituáléi. Ide járnak a nagy feltalálók, hogy kozmikusan feltöltődjenek, mielőtt nagy dolgokat „feltalálnak”. Most már az is érthető, hogy a nagyon régi civilizációk modern nyomai miért nem léteznek. Az Föld olyan mint egy nagy homokozó. Egy adott pillanatban elsimítják a homokot, ilyenkor eltűnnek a nyomok. Egy, két komolyabb kőalkotás marad meg mint örök mementó.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Dimenzióváltás idején hatalmas üresség lesz úrrá a Földön. Sötét üresség. Ez azonban egyáltalán nem félelmetes. Inkább érdekes. Vannak olyan meditációs technikák, melyekkel át lehet ezt élni. Egyáltalán nem rossz. Fontos, hogy tudatosak legyünk. Ez az üresség 1-2-3 napig tarthat. Az egyik indián törzs két és fél napról számol be az utolsó ilyen váltás előtt. Naptárjukban kettő és fél fekete kő szerepel az egyébként csupa fehér kőből álló idősorban. 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]A dimenzióváltás után egy új világban találjuk magunkat. Fontos, hogy tudjuk itt a gondolatunk teremt. Érdemes vele szórakozni. Úgy igazítjuk testünket, ahogy akarjuk. Ha valamire gondolunk, az megvalósul, megteremtődik. Ekkor megértjük, hogy a TUDAT TEREMET. Ez így van a harmadik dimenzióban is, de nem akarjuk elhinni, mert elhitetik velünk, hogy ez baromság. Mi pedig mint jó birkák, elhisszük. [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Ennek az új dimenziónak van egy komoly hátránya is. Mivel jelenlegi tudatunkat magunkkal visszük, félelmeink életre kelnek. Lásd Gömb c. film.
Ha el kezdünk félni, hogy valaki meg fog támadni minket, akkor meg is fog. Gondolunk egy fegyverre és ott lesz a kezünkben. Azonban szokásos földi félelmeink alapján tudjuk, hogy az ellenfél ügyesebb, erősebb, stb. Előbb vagy utóbb összehozzuk, hogy megöletjük magunkat. 
Az új dimenzióban való túléléshez tudni kell, hogy a világegyetemben minden ember alkotta scifi filmtől eltérően nem a harc és a halál a domináns, hanem a szeretet.[/FONT]
.


----------



## egerke1 (2009 December 13)

érdekes


----------



## siriusB (2009 December 13)

Jaszladany írta:


> Biztos nagyon okos ember, de az én igényemet tökéletesen kielégíti a Biblia, nem csak részben.




Látom elég széleskörű a műveltséged, de azért szeretnélek megkérdezni, hogy ismered-e a Biblia eredetét. Nem a keresztény dogmákra gondolok...


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 13)

siriusB írta:


> Látom elég széleskörű a műveltséged, de azért szeretnélek megkérdezni, hogy ismered-e a Biblia eredetét. Nem a keresztény dogmákra gondolok...



Ismerem a Biblia eredetét... de a műveltségemet én nem tartom széleskörűnek.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 13)

Jaszladany írta:


> Ismerem a Biblia eredetét... de a műveltségemet én nem tartom széleskörűnek.


Ebben az esetben paradoxon amikor konklúziókat vonsz le, nem?


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 13)

Kedves Najahuha, nagyon érdekes a föld mágnesességéről szóló fejtegetésed, de ez még nem cáfolja a tényt: a föld mágnesessége csökken, és az ezen alapuló számítások alapján a föld nem lehet több milliárd éves. Nekem ez jutott eszembe a mágneses témáról.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 13)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Ebben az esetben paradoxon amikor konklúziókat vonsz le, nem?



Nem én vonom le a konklúziókat. Én csak ismerem ezeket a véleményeket, amelyek az adott szakterület tudósaitól származnak, amiket itt elétek tárok, mert ti talán nem, vagy nem jól ismeritek azokat. Mivel az evolúcióval szembeni érveket nem szokták az emberek orrára kötni.
Én ismerem mind a két oldal érveit. De számomra a kreácionista tudósok érvei a meggyőzőek, ennyi az egész.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 13)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Na jó... én erre nem tudok végeredményben mit mondani. Ha az urak megmérték és számokkal tudják igazolni hogy az bizony úgy van ahogy ők mondják akkor evolúciós elmélet ide, evolúciós elmélet oda, a kollegáiknak is el kell fogadniuk az eredményeiket.
> Ez nem történt még meg, miért? Tudom hogy itt faktor hogy egyes tudósok csökönyös barmok és akkor se engednének az igazukból ha a szemük előtt dőlne meg, de ezzel nem érvelhetek minden egyes tanulmány esetében.
> 
> Ha van valami mögötte akkor azt gondolom komoly érvek/ellenérvek után tették le a kispadra vagy vették fel.



Ezt vica-versa lehet nézni. Ha az evolúció annyira tuti, akkor a kreácionista tudósok, miért nem fogadják el az eredményeit? Miért látnak cáfolatokat a saját szakterületükön?

Az ellenérveknek komolyaknak kell lenniük, különben nem zajlana a két nézet között ilyen parázs vita. Ebből következik, hogy kreácionizmus se olyan könnyen lesöpörhető az asztalról.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 13)

najahuha írta:


> Nincs más kreacionista alap, mint a Bibliai. Az más dolog, hogy a lehújabbak azt hiszik - az idő távolsága miatt -, hogy gyakorlatilag ők nem a bibliai értelemben azok. Minden kreacionista alapnak a Biblia alapozta meg a nézetét. ( Az meg, hogy a bibliai nézeteknek mik az ősibb alapjai, még mélyebb múltba vezetne vissza. Új téma lenne.)



Ezzel magadnak mondasz ellent, hisz Te írtad, hogy teremtéstörténet más népek kultúrájában is megvan, akiknek nincs közül a Bibliához.
Az indiánok is a teremtésben hisznek. A sámánista vallások is. Ezek hitvilágának nem a Biblia az alapjuk. És ma is vannak mozgalmak, akik nem bibliai alapon kreácionisták:
pl.: http://ertem.hu




najahuha írta:


> Sajnos a bibliai idézetek dodonaiak: ahány ember, annyiféleképpen értelmezhetőek. Sőt: koronként változóan.



Ezt csak Te gondolod így, kedves Najahuha. A bibliai tanok fő vonalaiban az egész kereszténység egyetért. Azokat nem lehet többféleképpen értelmezni. Ha lehetne, nem kellett volna a katolikus egyháznak évszázadokig elzárnia az emberek elől a Bibliát. Amint az emberek hozzájutottak, rögtön észrevették az egyház ferdítéseit (lásd reformáció).




najahuha írta:


> Én a nyulról és a papagájról beszéltem. Ezek mindenfele jól látnak a fejük elfordítása nélkül. A tyúk itt szóba se jött. ( mint a többi --- főleg nem ragadozó --- madár sem. Ugyanis azok valóban a középső sávban, közvetlenül előttük és mögöttük nem látnak...)



A széles látótér nyilván a ragadozók időben való észlelésében segít. A ragadozók viszont előre látnak jól, nekik arra van szükségük. Ebből következik, hogy az ember nem menekülésre lett tervezve.




najahuha írta:


> Nos a zsidók vették át, és a magukévé tették.
> Ezt már régen bizonyították a forráselemzések.



Számos törvényük nyomokban sincs meg a környező népeknél, és nem is lehet. A forráselemzések önmagukban nem bizonyító erejűek, ahány elemzés, annyi eredmény, az előzetes teóriáknak megfelelően.



najahuha írta:


> Na látod. Ez azt támasztja alá, hogy a Biblia csak egyes népeknél elsőszámú, más népeknél más az elsőszámú. Ráadásul teljesen más a szövegkörnyezet. Egyértelműen az adott nép vallási beágyazódásának függvényében.



Senki sem állította, hogy a Biblia minden népnél szent könyv.



najahuha írta:


> Fordítva ! Ugyanis annakidején a kor tudósai maguk a keresztény papság volt. Hiszen a tudást ők birtokolták, és ők hagyományozták. De ugye jött a reneszánsz, és a görögök által fölhalmozott keleti ismeret arab közvetítéssel újra utat tört magának a polgári világban..



A kor "keresztény" papsága nem volt bibliai értelemben keresztény. Az egyház volt a hatalom birtokosa, ő határozta meg az ideológiát, ám az ideológiájának köze nem volt a Bibliához. De már erről is írtam.
Az ókori görög filozófia akkor már rég benne volt az egyházi tanokban.
Az egyház diktatórikus uralmat gyakorolt, aminek az ideológiáját a saját érdeke szerint dolgozta ki (pl. bűnbánó cédulák stb.), csakúgy, ahogy a hatalom mai birtokosai teszik. Nyilván ma is vannak olyan hatalmi tényezők, akiknek érdekük, hogy az embereket az evolúcióval kábítsák. Ez olyan agit-prop. szinten megy, hogy az már bosszantó. Sokszor rég megdőlt teóriákat tálalnak konkrét tényekként, vagy egyáltalán nem bizonyított dolgokat állítanak bizonyítottnak, és a varázsszó, ami ellen nem lehet érvelni, persze mindenhol az: ez tudomány!


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 13)

A teóriának ez az állandó "tény"-ként való beállítása az, ami a nagy átverés kategóriájába tartozik. Íme egy interjúrészlet Dr. Werner Gitt fizikussal, aki szintén erre hívja fel a figyelmet, igaz egy más témában, a csillagászat területén:

*Kérdés: *Professzor úr, bár az ősrobbanás-elmélet népszerű, Ön mégis úgy gondolja, hogy a világ keletkezésének e magyarázatából hiányoznak az érvek. 
*Dr. Gitt:* Igen, ez így van. Az elmélet egyik gyakran emlegetett bizonyítéka az úgynevezett „sötét anyag”. Azonban amiről azt gondolták, hogy alátámasztja az elméletet, inkább ellenérvnek bizonyult. Az ősrobbanás-hipotézis hívei maguk is elismerik, hogy a galaxisok (csillagrendszerek) keletkezése nem magyarázható az univerzum ehhez rendelkezésre álló tömegéből. Hogy ne kerüljenek összeütközésbe az ismert természeti törvényekkel, feltételeznek egy képzeletbeli sötét anyagot, mely ennél kb. tízszer nagyobb mennyiségben van jelen. Ezt a szükséges anyagot azonban sohasem észlelték. Puszta feltételezés, mely nélkül a modell összeomlana. Bár sohasem látták vagy mérték meg, mégis nevet adtak neki: sötét anyag (dark matter). Sajnálatos módon egyszerűen posztulálják (adott tényként kezelik). Ezt a feltevést azonban semmilyen mérési érték nem valószínűsíti. Az ősrobbanás-elmélet tehát tudományosan nagyon is bizonytalan lábakon áll."

De azért adott tényként kezelik... Mindent adott tényként kezelnek: az évmilliárdokat, az ősrobbanást, a fajok átmeneteit, a majommal való rokonságot, meg az összes bizonyíthatatlan maszlagot, amik nem tények, csak *feltételezések!*
Ezt kéne belátnotok! Higgyetek benne, de ne higgyétek el, hogy tudományos tények azok, amiben hisztek!

(Teljes interjú: http://www.pardi.ro/evkiado/wgitt/io/ioff.html )


----------



## najahuha (2009 December 13)

Jaszladany írta:


> Kedves Najahuha, nagyon érdekes a föld mágnesességéről szóló fejtegetésed, de ez még nem cáfolja a tényt: a föld mágnesessége csökken, és az ezen alapuló számítások alapján a föld nem lehet több milliárd éves. Nekem ez jutott eszembe a mágneses témáról.



Kedves Jaszladany !

Visszautalnék az 564-es hozzászólásomra:

"...Számtalan ilyen munkát olvastam. *Az efajta levezetéseknek egyetlen problémájuk, hogy egyfolytában LINEÁRISAN mozogva próbálnak igazolni, eljutván azokhoz a tényleg képtelen értékekhez, amik valóban irreálisak a fönnálló rendszer igazolásához. De hát éppen ez a céljuk vele.*.."


----------



## najahuha (2009 December 13)

Jaszladany írta:


> A teóriának ez az állandó "tény"-ként való beállítása az, ami a nagy átverés kategóriájába tartozik. Íme egy interjúrészlet Dr. Werner Gitt fizikussal, aki szintén erre hívja fel a figyelmet, igaz egy más témában, a csillagászat területén:
> 
> *Kérdés: *Professzor úr, bár az ősrobbanás-elmélet népszerű, Ön mégis úgy gondolja, hogy a világ keletkezésének e magyarázatából hiányoznak az érvek.
> *Dr. Gitt:* Igen, ez így van. Az elmélet egyik gyakran emlegetett bizonyítéka az úgynevezett „sötét anyag”. Azonban amiről azt gondolták, hogy alátámasztja az elméletet, inkább ellenérvnek bizonyult. Az ősrobbanás-hipotézis hívei maguk is elismerik, hogy a galaxisok (csillagrendszerek) keletkezése nem magyarázható az univerzum ehhez rendelkezésre álló tömegéből. Hogy ne kerüljenek összeütközésbe az ismert természeti törvényekkel, feltételeznek egy képzeletbeli sötét anyagot, mely ennél kb. tízszer nagyobb mennyiségben van jelen. Ezt a szükséges anyagot azonban sohasem észlelték. Puszta feltételezés, mely nélkül a modell összeomlana. Bár sohasem látták vagy mérték meg, mégis nevet adtak neki: sötét anyag (dark matter). Sajnálatos módon egyszerűen posztulálják (adott tényként kezelik). Ezt a feltevést azonban semmilyen mérési érték nem valószínűsíti. Az ősrobbanás-elmélet tehát tudományosan nagyon is bizonytalan lábakon áll."
> ...




Ami Werner Gitt FIZIKUSSÁGÁT illeti, nagy tévedés.

MÉRNÖKI (GÉPÉSZmérnöki) végzettsége van. Azért ez jóval messzebb áll attól a csillagászati és fizikai ismerettől, mint amit ma a jelzett tudományok megkövetelnek, hovatovább attól, hogy nevezett egyén fizikusként, nota bene elismert CSILLAGÁSZként tündököljön, függetlenül attól, hogy vannak jó és vizsgálni szükséges meglátásai. ( Ugyanez vonatkozik akár EGELY GYÖRGYre is. Gépészmérnök végzettsége van, tehát nem kimondottan az az alapkutató fizikus, még ha van affinitása az elméleti fizika iránt...)


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 13)

Jaszladany írta:


> Ezt vica-versa lehet nézni. Ha az evolúció annyira tuti, akkor a kreácionista tudósok, miért nem fogadják el az eredményeit? Miért látnak cáfolatokat a saját szakterületükön?
> 
> Az ellenérveknek komolyaknak kell lenniük, különben nem zajlana a két nézet között ilyen parázs vita. Ebből következik, hogy kreácionizmus se olyan könnyen lesöpörhető az asztalról.


Ne haragudj de ha annyira leegyszerűsítjük a dolgokat mint az eróziónál akkor természetes hogy parázs vita van és nem a tényekből hanem azoknak hiányából adódóan.

A baj pontosan az hogy a kérdésben csak minden létező adat összesítése után lehetne állást foglalni és ebben egyáltalán nincs senkinek a segítségére a demagóg érvelés, sőt... az emberek többsége ha demagógiát érez a szemben álló fél érvelésében egyszerűen elzárkózik attól, mondhatni a hülyeség ellen egésze egyszerűen komplett kiközösítéssel reagálnak.

Ez nem azért van mert az emberek egyszerűen le akarják szólni amiben a másik hisz. A dolog sokkalta prózaibb, annyi hogy automatikusan védekező állásba állnak ha olyan dologgal kerülnek szembe ami ellent mond a saját tapasztalataiknak, így egyben életüknek és egojuknak.
Hidd el nekem ha egy kreacionista tudós le ül, kiszámolja az összes lehetséges valószínűséget beleértve ezt a dolgot , és utána mindenféle körítés, lenézés, hülyézés, nélkül benyújtja az akkor az emberek a tárgyilagosság miatt nem fognak ellenállni neki, sőt képesek normálisan kibeszélni a számítási problémákat, elméleteket.

Azonban amíg úgy beszélgetünk hogy van akinek a biblia, egy példa meséket gyűjtő képes könyv már önmagában elég arra hogy tudja az evolúció elmélet helytelenségét, addig semmi jót ne várjunk a témától.
Az hogy ki milyen könyvben hisz a saját kizárólagos magánügye. Nem azért mert ez olyan mint a szexualitás kérdése, hanem azért mert ez mások számára lehet hogy teljesen felfoghatatlan, érthetetlen, demagóg marhaság, amitől teljes mértékben elzárkóznak.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 13)

Amit Werner Gitt mondott igaz, ez a lényeg.
Többre jutnál, ha Sitchin helyett őt olvasnád. Biztos több a fizikai ismerete.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 13)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Az hogy ki milyen könyvben hisz a saját kizárólagos magánügye. Nem azért mert ez olyan mint a szexualitás kérdése, hanem azért mert ez mások számára lehet hogy teljesen felfoghatatlan, érthetetlen, demagóg marhaság, amitől teljes mértékben elzárkóznak.



Sajnálom... Nekem meg a semmiből előálló ember a demagóg marhaság, mert ez a lényege az egész evolúciónak, akárhogy csűritek csavarjátok.
Valóban felfoghatatlan és érthetetlen, hogy lehet ezt a sületlenséget elhinni, és még tudományosnak is nevezni.
Nincs az a tudomány, ami bebizonyítja, hogy a semmiből, véletlenszerűen, magától bármi is előállna, nemhogy egy élőlényt! Ez aztán nem mese, ugye? Csiribú-csiribá... hopp, egy homo sapiens! Gratulálok a hitetekhez!


----------



## pitti (2009 December 13)

Jaszladany írta:


> Nincs az a tudomány, ami bebizonyítja, hogy a semmiből, véletlenszerűen, magától bármi is előállna, nemhogy egy élőlényt! Ez aztán nem mese, ugye? Csiribú-csiribá... hopp, egy homo sapiens! Gratulálok a hitetekhez!


Az nem ugy volt. Ugyanis a melytengeri csoves liliom megunta hogy mindig halat kell enni es mar nagyon vagyott egy szelet rantott husra. Gyorsan elhatarozta hogy termeszetesen ki fog valasztodni es igy lett belole pincer a hortobagyi csardaban. Na.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 13)

pitti írta:


> Az nem ugy volt. Ugyanis a melytengeri csoves liliom megunta hogy mindig halat kell enni es mar nagyon vagyott egy szelet rantott husra. Gyorsan elhatarozta hogy termeszetesen ki fog valasztodni es igy lett belole pincer a hortobagyi csardaban. Na.



Így már logikus és érthető.


----------



## najahuha (2009 December 13)

Jaszladany írta:


> Amit Werner Gitt mondott igaz, ez a lényeg.
> Többre jutnál, ha Sitchin helyett őt olvasnád. Biztos több a fizikai ismerete.



Kedves Jaszladany !

Meg fogom tenni.

Bár én meg mondhatom azt: Te is többre jutnál, ha SITCHINt olvasnál. Csak annyit, hogy ő meg történész, ráadásul a KÖZEL-KELET szakértője, így az ősi iratokat is képes olvasni.

Ettől még ex catedra kijelenteni, hogy KI által mondott dolog igaz, ( csak mert mondjuk annak mondandója áll közelebb hozzánk) nem tudományos vita alapja. Ugyanis nem személyesen mi döntjük el azt, hanem az idő, a tapasztalat és a megismételhetőség.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 December 13)

Metafizikus írta:


> Kedves Gyöngyi!
> 
> Örömmel láttam, hogy 12.05-én rám hivatkoztál "ontologia.virtus.hu". Ezt a cikket valóban én írtam, és nagyon nagy megtiszteltetés számomra, hogy "20 éves debreceni magyarként" ezt kellett megélnem. Mert valóban ma lettem 20. Köszönöm a kedvességet és az érdeklődést!
> 
> Tisztelelettel: Metafizikus



Akkor, Boldog Szuletesnapot !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=htb-O1yvv7E&feature=fvsre3

Mondjuk az igazsag, hogy nem en ideztelek, hanem Jaszladany  en csak betettem a cikkedet......mert igy szokas, amikor idezunk valakitol.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 13)

najahuha írta:


> Kedves Jaszladany !
> 
> Meg fogom tenni.
> 
> ...




Úgy értettem, a mi vitánkhoz talán Werner Gitt írásai a hasznosabbak. Filozófiai síkon bizonyára Sitchin munkáit érdemesebb böngészni.


----------



## siriusB (2009 December 13)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Akkor, Boldog Szuletesnapot !
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=htb-O1yvv7E&feature=fvsre3
> 
> Mondjuk az igazsag, hogy nem en ideztelek, hanem Jaszladany  en csak betettem a cikkedet......mert igy szokas, amikor idezunk valakitol.




Akkor mégsem hülyültem meg teljesen.  Beleőszültem, mert fél napig kerestem, hogy miről lehet szó! (Ezért mondják, hogy aki kíváncsi hamar megöregszik:mrgreen:?)


----------



## elke (2009 December 13)

De jó mostanság olvasni titeket, folytassátok csak vigyázzatok egymásra. Bocsi én közben csemegézek


----------



## siriusB (2009 December 13)

Jaszladany írta:


> Úgy értettem, a mi vitánkhoz talán Werner Gitt írásai a hasznosabbak. Filozófiai síkon bizonyára Sitchin munkáit érdemesebb böngészni.



Igen én is ezért kérdeztelek a Bibliával kapcsolatban. Nem szégyen Sitchin munkásságát ismerni és nem is árt tudni mik az "alapok" ha a Biblia elegendő neked ahhoz, hogy a elfogadd a kreacionizmus gondolatait. A Sitchint lenézők soha nem azt vitatják, hogy Sitchin rosszul fejtett meg valamit az agyagtáblán. Ez túl fáradságos lenne...:mrgreen:. Nem ok nélkül vannak olvasatlan agyagtáblák ezrei múzeumok pincéiben.


----------



## pitti (2009 December 13)

Jaszladany írta:


> Filozófiai síkon bizonyára Sitchin munkáit érdemesebb böngészni.


Minden sikon erdemes Sitchin munkait bongeszni. A Sumer forditasai ragyogo megvilagitasba teszik az O-Testamentumot.
Az Uj-Testamentumban nem bizok miota a Justicianus elvtars belekotort es kiradirozta a reinkarnaciot.


----------



## elke (2009 December 13)

pitti írta:


> Minden sikon erdemes Sitchin munkait bongeszni. A Sumer forditasai ragyogo megvilagitasba teszik az O-Testamentumot.
> Az Uj-Testamentumban nem bizok miota a Justicianus elvtars belekotort es kiradirozta a reinkarnaciot.


 
Igaz, ez a reinkarnációs radir menet engem is zavar.


----------



## siriusB (2009 December 13)

najahuha írta:


> Ami Werner Gitt FIZIKUSSÁGÁT illeti, nagy tévedés.
> 
> MÉRNÖKI (GÉPÉSZmérnöki) végzettsége van. Azért ez jóval messzebb áll attól a csillagászati és fizikai ismerettől, mint amit ma a jelzett tudományok megkövetelnek, hovatovább attól, hogy nevezett egyén fizikusként, nota bene elismert CSILLAGÁSZként tündököljön, függetlenül attól, hogy vannak jó és vizsgálni szükséges meglátásai. ( Ugyanez vonatkozik akár EGELY GYÖRGYre is. Gépészmérnök végzettsége van, tehát nem kimondottan az az alapkutató fizikus, még ha van affinitása az elméleti fizika iránt...)



Ez nekem egy kicsit olyan, mint amikor öntelt tudósok ahelyett, hogy valamely gondolat helyességéről vagy helytelenségéről vitatkoznának, azt kifogásolják, hogy nem elég "pedigrés" az akinek az agyából kipattant. 

Egyébként pedig Warner Gitt éppen azért nem volna számomra száz százalékig megbízható, mert túlságosan elkötelezte magát egy vallás mellett. Ez soha nem vezethet jóra, amikor az egész emberiséget érintő hipotézisekről van szó.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 December 13)

Jaszladany írta:


> Aer:
> _"Az utóbbi pár hozzászólásból csak az derült ki hogy teljesen más a szemléletünk az élet és a dns fundamentális alapjait nézve."
> 
> _Biztos, hogy így van, hisz éppen ezért kezdtünk el beszélgetni, nem?
> ...




Erdekes, hogy pont Joggins hozod fel peldanak , pont ahol megtalaltak legkorábbi ismert hüllőt az élet történetében . ( a megkovesedett fak belsejeben) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7dCVMeYNDlU

http://www.jogginsfossilcliffs.net/
http://www.jogginsfossilcliffs.net/cliffs/

Joggins a Fundy-obol partjan van. Majdnem a szemben a Hopewell-rocks-al. Ami arrol hires, hogy ott merheto a
a vilagon a legmagasabb apály- és a dagályszintek közötti különbség. Kb. 14 m, (100 milliárd tonna víz) naponta ketszer. ( kitudja miota?? )

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9V2Q3CqVyHc&feature=related

Ezt talan megmagyarazza, hogy miert kovesedett meg par fa gyokerrel felfele.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 13)

Jaszladany írta:


> Sajnálom... Nekem meg a semmiből előálló ember a demagóg marhaság, mert ez a lényege az egész evolúciónak, akárhogy csűritek csavarjátok.
> Valóban felfoghatatlan és érthetetlen, hogy lehet ezt a sületlenséget elhinni, és még tudományosnak is nevezni.
> Nincs az a tudomány, ami bebizonyítja, hogy a semmiből, véletlenszerűen, magától bármi is előállna, nemhogy egy élőlényt! Ez aztán nem mese, ugye? Csiribú-csiribá... hopp, egy homo sapiens! Gratulálok a hitetekhez!


Köszönöm jászladány, mert ugye te aki az evolúciót úgy vázolod hogy volt valami ami felrobbant és sok kicsi valami lett belőle, a sok kicsi valamiből meg élőlények tényleg többet tettél le az asztalra azzal hogy azt mondtad: volt valami azt lettünk mi.
2000%os többlet információ komolyan, ha ennél meggyőzőbben fejtenénk ki a dolgot akkor az már szó szerint a teret is görbítené a meggyőzőerejével.

Ez teljes egészében a régi barátom Digoenes nótája ahol amikor megkérdem hogy mégis miért lenne az evolúció bizonyított, azt mondja mert találtunk rá tételesen vagy fél millió példát hogy a biblia hülyeségeket beszél.
Mondom neki, és te diogenes, az hogy a biblia (lehet) hogy hülyeségeket beszél, hol bizonyítja az evolúció elméletet?
Hát az már tök mindegy, a biblia akkor is hülyeségeket beszél.
Remek, gratulálok. Kiástunk az evolúció elméletből egy halom problémát, majd lezártuk a témát azzal hogy ez 100% biztonsággal azt jelenti hogy történt "valami" ami nem biztos hogy ugyan az a "valami" amit az evolúcionisták hirdetnek.

Aztán akkor egyesek csodálkoznak azon hogy miért van parázs vita az egyes nézeteket vallók között.


----------



## siriusB (2009 December 13)

pitti írta:


> Minden sikon erdemes Sitchin munkait bongeszni. A Sumer forditasai ragyogo megvilagitasba teszik az O-Testamentumot.
> Az Uj-Testamentumban nem bizok miota a Justicianus elvtars belekotort es kiradirozta a reinkarnaciot.



Jó neked! Nekem már kétszáz évvel azelőtt gyanús volt a dolog, amikor egy olyan császár vette a "szárnya alá" az egyházalapítókat, aki még csak meg sem volt keresztelve.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 13)

pitti írta:


> Minden sikon erdemes Sitchin munkait bongeszni. A Sumer forditasai ragyogo megvilagitasba teszik az O-Testamentumot.
> Az Uj-Testamentumban nem bizok miota a Justicianus elvtars belekotort es kiradirozta a reinkarnaciot.




Melyik Justicianus, Pitti? És milyen reinkarnációt, honnan?
Homályosíts fel légyszí, bár kicsit offolunk.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 13)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Köszönöm jászladány, mert ugye te aki az evolúciót úgy vázolod hogy volt valami ami felrobbant és sok kicsi valami lett belőle, a sok kicsi valamiből meg élőlények tényleg többet tettél le az asztalra azzal hogy azt mondtad: volt valami azt lettünk mi.
> 2000%os többlet információ komolyan, ha ennél meggyőzőbben fejtenénk ki a dolgot akkor az már szó szerint a teret is görbítené a meggyőzőerejével.
> 
> Ez teljes egészében a régi barátom Digoenes nótája ahol amikor megkérdem hogy mégis miért lenne az evolúció bizonyított, azt mondja mert találtunk rá tételesen vagy fél millió példát hogy a biblia hülyeségeket beszél.
> ...




Én csak érveket soroltam fel, miért nem hiszek az evolúcióban. Azt mondtad, hozzam az érveimet, én meg hoztam. Más célom nem volt.
Miért, hová kellene kilyukadnunk?


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 13)

Jaszladany írta:


> Én csak érveket soroltam fel, miért nem hiszek az evolúcióban. Azt mondtad, hozzam az érveimet, én meg hoztam. Más célom nem volt.
> Miért, hová kellene kilyukadnunk?


Nem is azzal van a bajom hogy miben hiszel, hanem azzal hogy képes vagy másokra rávágni az ajtót azzal hogy semmiből ember holott te ugyan ezt mondod csak pepitában.

Ez amolyan bagoly mondja verébnek szituáció, nem?
Ettől függetlenül természetesen értem az érveidet és érdekeseknek is találom őket, ugyanakkor hiányolom belőlük a magyarázatot. Példának okáért tényleg kíváncsian meghallgatnék pár teóriát a megkövesedett fákat illetően, mert tény hogy abszolút nem illenek képbe.


----------



## siriusB (2009 December 13)

Jaszladany írta:


> Melyik Justicianus, Pitti? És milyen reinkarnációt, honnan?
> Homályosíts fel légyszí, bár kicsit offolunk.



Kedves Jászladány! Ezekből a kérdésekből látszik, hogy miért mondtad: _ "az én igényemet tökéletesen kielégíti a Biblia, nem csak részben"_.  Ne haragudj, nem sértésnek szántam, de ezen a téren valóban nem ártana egy kicsit körülnézni...kiss


----------



## pitti (2009 December 13)

Jaszladany írta:


> Melyik Justicianus, Pitti? És milyen reinkarnációt, honnan?
> Homályosíts fel légyszí, bár kicsit offolunk.


Ja ez offolas. Valahol ezt mar targyaltuk, de nem emlexek melyik topikban.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 13)

siriusB írta:


> Kedves Jászladány! Ezekből a kérdésekből látszik, hogy miért mondtad: _ "az én igényemet tökéletesen kielégíti a Biblia, nem csak részben"_.  Ne haragudj, nem sértésnek szántam, de ezen a téren valóban nem ártana egy kicsit körülnézni...kiss



Ezt arra értettem, hogy nincs szükségem Biblián kívüli, a Biblia nézeteitől idegen, vagy azokkal ellentétes tanokra és forrásokra ahhoz, hogy megértsem a Biblia üzenetét. Mert itt megint csak egyéni döntés kérdése, hogy ki melyiket fogadja el. 

A reinkarnáció pedig teljesen idegen a Bibliától. Ezért kérdeztem rá Pitti megjegyzésére.
Arra is van millió érvem, hogy az Újszövetségbe soha senki nem "nyúlt bele", sem Nagy Konstanin, sem Justitianus, és az úsz. iratok úgy vannak a kezünkben ma, ahogy annak idején az apostolok megírták őket. 
Talán Tischendorf munkásságának köszönhetünk a legtöbbet ebben a témában: (Itt találtam róla linket)
http://biblia.hu/bevez/uszkezir.htm

A kanonizálás körüli érvekről és ellenérvekről is tudok, mielőtt bárki azon problémázna, hogy melyik írás került bele, és melyik nem.
De hát ez nem bibliai topic.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 13)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Nem is azzal van a bajom hogy miben hiszel, hanem azzal hogy képes vagy másokra rávágni az ajtót azzal hogy semmiből ember holott te ugyan ezt mondod csak pepitában.
> 
> Ez amolyan bagoly mondja verébnek szituáció, nem?
> Ettől függetlenül természetesen értem az érveidet és érdekeseknek is találom őket, ugyanakkor hiányolom belőlük a magyarázatot. Példának okáért tényleg kíváncsian meghallgatnék pár teóriát a megkövesedett fákat illetően, mert tény hogy abszolút nem illenek képbe.



Nem ugyanazt mondom. Az a felfogás, amit én támogatok, a teremtés - pontosabban a bibliai teremtés -, nem állítja, hogy az ember, vagy bármi a semmiből lett.
Azt mondja, hogy " ami látható a láthatatlanból állt elő". (Zsid. 11,3.)
Nem a semmiből.
Ez pedig igaz. Minden, amit látsz, valójában energia. Ha az atomot szanaszét bontják, a végén energia marad. Nem is kevés. Az energia láthatatlan? Igen. A látható ebből áll? Igen.

Nyilvánvaló, hogy energia nem keletkezik semmiből, tehát jogosan feltételezem, hogy ezzel az energiával kezdettől rendelkezett a teremtő. Tisztában vagyok vele, hogy így a kérdést áttoltam a teremtőre, és bizonyára csak Ő tudná megmondani, honnan vette az energiát, és veszi a mai napig, de legalább nem mondom azt, hogy a semmiből lett minden, ami van.

Az általam felvetett érveket az evolúció megkérdőjelezésének szántam, és nagy részére az evolúciónak nincsenek rá magyarázataira, mint a megkövesedett fákra sincs, és a meghajlott nagy kiterjedésű kőzetekre sincs, de a teremtésnek vannak rá magyarázatai.
A fákkal kapcsolatban írtam a St. Helens vulkán kitöréséről, amikor az erdőt - egymillió fát -, a kitörés következtében keletkezett ár lesodort a hegyoldalról a Spirit tóba, tövestül kicsavarva őket. Az esemény több szempontból jól modellezte, mi történhetett az özönvíz idején a fákkal, az üledékkel, stb-vel. Íme még egy cikk:

*[SIZE=+1]"A süllyedő fatönkök úgy néznek ki, mint nagyon öreg erdők- csupán tíz év alatt.[/SIZE]* A nagy kitörés napján egymillió fa került a Spirit tóba. Amint egyik év jött a másik után, vízzel átitatódtak és az aljra süllyedtek függőleges pozícióban, és gyökereiket nagyon gyorsan elfedte a folyamatos lerakódás. Így ez a látvány azt a látszatot kelti, hogy a fák kinőttek és elhaltak. Olyan, mintha egyik erdő a másik erdő tetején lenne. Hasonló képződmények más helyeken is találhatók, köztük a Yellowstone Nemzeti Parkban a Specimen hegygerincen. A geológusok erdőket találtak itt, amelyek 27 különböző rétegben „gyökereztek” meg a hegygerincen és azt a következtetést vonták le, hogy 27 egymást követő erdőt láthatnak. A Specimen hegygerincnél található magyarázó tábla kifejezte tévedésüket. Ezt olvashatjuk: „Eltemetve a vulkanikus sziklák közé, amely alkotja a hegyet, tulajdonképpen 27 különböző kövületréteg van, amely 50 millió évvel ezelőtt élte virágkorát.” 
Ma már tudjuk az igazságot. A tudósok megértették, hogy a Lélek tó jelenség megmagyarázza a Specimen hegygerincet is. A fák a tavon úsztak, vízzel telítődtek és az aljra süllyedtek egy bizonyos idő alatt. Így azt a benyomást keltik, hogy több erdő látható, amely egyik a másik tetejére nőtt. Az 50 millió évre becsült alakulás csupán néhány év alatt létrejöhetett hozzáadva még azt az időt, amely szükséges volt a fatönkök megkövüléséhez. Így nem kapunk többet, mint 100-1000 év." 

Idézet innen: http://www.creationism.org/hungarian/7wonders_hu.htm

A fák nagy része ma már méterekre bele van süppedve a Spirit tó iszapos aljába.
A világ több részén található, talajrétegeket átszelő, megkövesedett erdőkre az egyetlen magyarázat: egy világméretű áradás.
Ennek következtében a fák belesüppedtek a víz alatti iszapos talajba, illetve a gigantikus üledék meglehetősen gyorsan betemette őket, mielőtt azok elkorhadhattak volna. Semmiképpen sem évmilliók alatt. Ezután a fák megkövesedtek.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 13)

Jaszladany írta:


> Arra is van millió érvem, hogy az Újszövetségbe soha senki nem "nyúlt bele", sem Nagy Konstanin, sem Justitianus, és az úsz.


Egy 2000 éves szólánc... talán ismered a játékot.
Enyhén szólva is kétesnek találom ezen kijelentésed...


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 13)

És hogy mit modellezett még a St. Helen's, akinek esetleg nincs ideje böngészni a site-ot, bár érdemes.

*[SIZE=+1]A kőzetrétegek három óra alatt alakultak ki.[/SIZE]* 1980 június 12-én egy harmadik kitörés 7,62m rétegződést hozott létre, amely lenyűgözte a geológusokat. Úgy vélték, hogy az egymást követő rétegek kialakulásához hosszú időszakokra van szükség. Ebben az esetben 100 réteg halmozódott fel az éjszaka óráiban, 9 és 12 között. Mialatt egy keskeny füstfelhő gyorsan felszállt kilenc mérföldre a hegy fölé, a piroklasztit áraknak egymást követő hullámai elkezdtek összecsapni a kráterből valamint az északi lejtőn lefele, mindenik egy újabb réteget hagyva maga után. Megmérve azok vastagságát a hüvelyk töredékrészétől több mint egy méterig, mindeniknek csupán néhány másodpercre, vagy néhány percre volt szüksége, hogy kialakuljon Steven Austin geológus ezeket a piroklasztit hullámokat úgy írta le, mint a talajt átölelő, folyékonnyá tevő, féktelen vulkántörmelék iszapja. Ez hurrikán sebességgel folyt le a hegy ormán és 538 C fokos üledéket hagyott maga után. Egyesek azt várhatták el, hogy mindenik üledék homogenizálódik és teljesen összekeveredik. Említésre méltóan ezek a nagy sebességű vörös és forró hamunak valamint tajtékkőnek/habkőnek az iszapjai jól meghatározható rétegekben különültek el. Az ilyen jellemzők azokat a törvényeket követik, amelyek megfigyelhetők voltak a laboratóriumokban is. 
A Grand Kanyon Tapeats Standstonjain hasonló vékony rétegek jelennek meg. A hagyományos bölcsesség azt mondja, hogy azok hosszú időszakon át tartó lassú és folyamatos lerakódás által keletkeztek. Úgy a gáz általi iszap, amely a Szt Helén hegy kőzetrétegeit alkotta, mint a víz általi iszap, amely a Trapeats kőzetrétegeit alkotta, ugyanannak a fizikai törvénynek tudható be. A vulkán megmutatta, hogy hasonló változások nagyon gyorsan jöhetnek létre. Egy globális özönvíz nagyon rövid idő alatt alkothatta meg a Tapeatst.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 13)

Jaszladany írta:


> Nem ugyanazt mondom. Az a felfogás, amit én támogatok, a teremtés - pontosabban a bibliai teremtés -, nem állítja, hogy az ember, vagy bármi a semmiből lett.
> Azt mondja, hogy " ami látható a láthatatlanból állt elő". (Zsid. 11,3.)
> Nem a semmiből.
> Ez pedig igaz. Minden, ami látsz, valójában energia. Ha az atomot szanaszét bontják, a végén energia marad. Nem is kevés. Az energia láthatatlan? Igen. A látható ebből áll? Igen.


Nem akarlak provokálni de mint racionális ember gondolom te is belátod hogy ezt úgy értelmezem ahogy csak akarom...
Azért láthatatlan mert átlátszó, mert nincs fizikai teste, mert másik dimenzióban van, szabad szemmel nem látható, vagy csak sötétben nem látható, esetleg csukott szemmel nem látható, a mérete miatt nem látható és még sorolhatnám ameddig akarom...

Az evolúció elméletben sem állított senki olyat hogy a semmiből jött létre az ember és ezt te is tudod. Ne egrecírozzuk egymást azzal hogy kiforgatjuk egymás szavait.



Jaszladany írta:


> És hogy mit modellezett még a St. Helen's, akinek esetleg nincs ideje böngészni a site-ot, bár érdemes.
> 
> *[SIZE=+1]A kőzetrétegek három óra alatt alakultak ki.[/SIZE]* 1980 június 12-én egy harmadik kitörés 7,62m rétegződést hozott létre, amely lenyűgözte a geológusokat. Úgy vélték, hogy az egymást követő rétegek kialakulásához hosszú időszakokra van szükség. Ebben az esetben 100 réteg halmozódott fel az éjszaka óráiban, 9 és 12 között. Mialatt egy keskeny füstfelhő gyorsan felszállt kilenc mérföldre a hegy fölé, a piroklasztit áraknak egymást követő hullámai elkezdtek összecsapni a kráterből valamint az északi lejtőn lefele, mindenik egy újabb réteget hagyva maga után. Megmérve azok vastagságát a hüvelyk töredékrészétől több mint egy méterig, mindeniknek csupán néhány másodpercre, vagy néhány percre volt szüksége, hogy kialakuljon Steven Austin geológus ezeket a piroklasztit hullámokat úgy írta le, mint a talajt átölelő, folyékonnyá tevő, féktelen vulkántörmelék iszapja. Ez hurrikán sebességgel folyt le a hegy ormán és 538 C fokos üledéket hagyott maga után. Egyesek azt várhatták el, hogy mindenik üledék homogenizálódik és teljesen összekeveredik. Említésre méltóan ezek a nagy sebességű vörös és forró hamunak valamint tajtékkőnek/habkőnek az iszapjai jól meghatározható rétegekben különültek el. Az ilyen jellemzők azokat a törvényeket követik, amelyek megfigyelhetők voltak a laboratóriumokban is.
> A Grand Kanyon Tapeats Standstonjain hasonló vékony rétegek jelennek meg. A hagyományos bölcsesség azt mondja, hogy azok hosszú időszakon át tartó lassú és folyamatos lerakódás által keletkeztek. Úgy a gáz általi iszap, amely a Szt Helén hegy kőzetrétegeit alkotta, mint a víz általi iszap, amely a Trapeats kőzetrétegeit alkotta, ugyanannak a fizikai törvénynek tudható be. A vulkán megmutatta, hogy hasonló változások nagyon gyorsan jöhetnek létre. Egy globális özönvíz nagyon rövid idő alatt alkothatta meg a Tapeatst.


Érdekes de miért nem pl az északi sarki hórétegekkel érvelsz ahol a rétegek kialakulása folyamatos és arányos?
Kivételek mindenhol...


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 13)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Egy 2000 éves szólánc... talán ismered a játékot.
> Enyhén szólva is kétesnek találom ezen kijelentésed...



Nem olvastad el a linket, ugye? http://biblia.hu/bevez/uszkezir.htm

Nem baj, röviden elmondom, miről van szó, és mire alapozom a kijelentésemet. Bár már láthatnád, hogy nem teszek kijelentéseket a levegőbe. Most más kérdés, elfogadod-e az érveimet, vagy se, de *vannak* érveim. Ebben a témában is vannak, és bár ez a téma nem tartozik ide, ez a Te topicod, és ha feljogosítasz rá, akkor offolok.

Szóval: Az Újszövetség ősi kéziratainak felkutatásában, az ősi szövegek kiadásában és kiértékelésében nagy és tiszteletre méltó munkát végzett a XIX. században Konstantin Tischendorf (1815-1874), a Lipcsei Egyetem tanára, aki nagy kitartással kereste a Biblia ősi kéziratait. Szilárdan hitt a Biblia ihletettségében és hitelességében. Miután reménytelenül kísérletezett azzal, hogy kutatásaihoz rendelkezésére bocsássák a Codex Vaticanust, a Közel-Keletre utazott. 1844-ben izgalmas módon fedezte fel az egyik legősibb, legfontosabb újszövetségi kéziratot, a Codex Sinaiticust. A Sínai-hegyi Szent Katalin kolostorban talált rá, egy kosárban a tüzelésre szánt papírok között. Ma is tisztelettel és nagyra értékelve tekinthetünk Tischendorf munkásságára...

"Élete feladatának tartotta a legrégibb létező újszövetségi kézirat felkutatását és kiadását… Szeme világát sem kímélve dolgozott… Tischendorf több mint száz könyvet adott ki élete folyamán, melyek közül sok pusztán a Biblia szövegének közzététele. Elégedetten tekinthetett vissza munkájára…, sikerült meggyőzni kora kritikus szemléletű teológusait, hogy az Újszövetség szövege több bizalmat érdemel, mint amennyire korábban méltatták. 1874-ben halt meg, vakon… Tischendorf munkássága az apostolok halála és a korai kéziratok közötti űrt *kb.* *kétszáz évre csökkentette*…"
(Siegfried Horn: i. m., 39-40. l.) 

Vastagon szedtem, hogy mi Tischendor munkásságának a jelentősége. Tehát: kutatásainak köszönhetően az eredeti apostoli iratok (Kr.u 40 és 100 között) és a legrégibb ránk maradt másolat között az eltelt idő mindössze 200 év.
Ha idetesszük még az 1920-ban felfedezett Rylands papiruszt, mely Kr. u. 125 körül keletkezett, (János evangéliumának töredékét tartalmazza), akkor az idő lecsökken egyetlen generációra, mivel János apostol Kr.u. 90 körül halt meg.
(És ide tartoznak még a Chester Beatty papiruszok (3. század)
A lényeg, hogy elenyésző az idő az eredeti kéziratok keletkezése és a legrégebbi fennmaradt másolatok között. (A mai Újszövetség szövege pedig megegyezik ezeknek a korai másolatoknak a szövegével.) Olyannyira csekély idő az eredeti irat és a legrégibb másolatok között, hogy a fennmaradt másolatok elkészülése idején még éltek olyan keresztények, akik az eredeti szövegeket is olvasták. Igen nehéz lett volna hát ebben a rövid időszakban hamisítani vagy megmásítani ezeket az iratokat.

A kedves fórumtársaink említették Nagy Konstantint (Kr.u. 272-337) és Justinianust (Kr. u. 527-565) mint lehetséges "belenyúlókat" az Újszövetségbe, de mivel a legrégebbi másolatunk korábbi, mint ahogy ezek a császárok éltek, semmiképpen sem "nyúlhattak" bele a szövegbe.

Mindenképpen egyedülálló, hogy ilyen rövid az eltelt idő az eredeti iratok keletkezése, és a legrégebbi másolatok között. Összehasonlításul:
"Homérosz kb. Kr. e. 900-ban írta meg az Iliászt és a legkorábbi fennmaradt másolat Kr. e. 400-ból származik. Az időeltérés tehát 500 év.
Más ókori klasszikus szerzők művei még kisebb példányszámú másolatban maradtak fent, és az eredeti és a legkorábbi másolat között eltelt időköz átlagosan 1000 év!"

http://turmix.virtus.hu/?id=detailed_article&aid=75196

Minden okom megvan tehát arra, hogy a kezemben lévő Újszövetség szövegét azonosnak tartsam a 2000 évvel ezelőtt keletkezett eredeti iratokéval.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 14)

> az eltelt idő "mindössze" 200 év


A kódex életkorát még az eredeti oldal szerint is pusztán a kézírás és a szövegértés alapján határozták meg, de rendben. Ne ebbe kössünk bele.
Elhiszem hogy 200-300 év kevésnek számít 1800-al szemben de talán gondold át hogy az mégis hány generációt ölel fel. Továbbá az ~1600 éves Codex Sinaiticust a mai napig rekonstruálás alatt áll, és nem tudom hogy a puszta léte hogyan zárhatja ki a "belenyúlást" a későbbi iratokba.
Létezik, ergo? Mi garantálja hogy ha én veszek egy újszövetséget a könyvesboltban akkor az a Codex Sinaiticust eredeti 100%os másolata lesz? Mert szerintem semmi.

Továbbá vitathatatlan tény hogy Konstantin idejében a biblia szanaszét lett cenzúrázva és ez a fajta progresszív "magyarázás" az idő előrehaladtával csak fokozódott, lezüllesztve az eredeti szöveget azzá ami, egy beazonosíthatatlan közel 2000 éves mesés könyvé amiről még a jó isten se tudja talán megmondani eredetileg hogy hogyan nézett ki.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 14)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Érdekes de miért nem pl az északi sarki hórétegekkel érvelsz ahol a rétegek kialakulása folyamatos és arányos?
> Kivételek mindenhol...



Hmm... Sarki hórétegek. Lássuk:

"A jég okozta geológiai képződmények nagy része még mindig
éles, és alig észlelhető rajtuk erózió, ami arra enged következtetni, hogy a jégkorszak nemrégen lehetett. Továbbá a bizonyítékok erősen abba az irányba mutatnak, hogy egyetlen jégkorszak volt.
A jégréteg kialakulásának sebességét jól szemlélteti a Grön-
landon kényszerleszállást végrehajtott második világháborús amerikai harci repülőgépekből álló kötelék esete, amit 50 év
elteltével mintegy 75 m vastag jégréteg alól kellett kiemelni.
Az átlag jégképződési sebesség a fentiekből számítva 1,5 m/év.
Grönland jegének átlagos vastagsága 1.200 m, ami azt jelenti,
hogy kialakulásához a fenti sebesség mellett kevesebb, mint
1.000 évre volt szükség!
Ha ez így van, akkor a sark-köri fúrásokkal kiemelt jégminták
több százezer évesként való értelmezése helytelen, különösen,
ha figyelembe vesszük, hogy az özönvíz a Bibliában leírtak
szerint megtörtént. Vardiman szerint a jégfúrás-mintákból
származó leletek csak akkor támasztják alá a hosszú korsza-
kokat, ha tudatosan beléjük magyarázzák."

<cite>www.bibliaszov.hu/index.php?option=com_docman&task=doc..</cite>

Visszatérve a semmiből emberre, ha nem ezt mondja az evolúció, akkor szerinted mit mond? Honnan lett az anyag ennek az elméletnek az alapján? És főleg... honnan az energia?


----------



## pitti (2009 December 14)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Az evolúció elméletben sem állított senki olyat hogy a semmiből jött létre az ember és ezt te is tudod. Ne egrecírozzuk egymást azzal hogy kiforgatjuk egymás szavait.


Aere szerintem te forgacc ki szavakat. Sot mondatokat. Szerintem huzzal bele mert ez igy nagyon vesztesre all...
Talan hozhatnal erveket az evolucio mellett hogy ellensulyozd a Jaszladany erveit az evolucio ellen. En ilyen erveknek meg a nyomat sem olvastam toled. Ennyire vaksi nem lehetek.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 14)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Elhiszem hogy 200-300 év kevésnek számít 1800-al szemben de talán gondold át hogy az hány generációt ölel fel. Továbbá az 1600 éves Codex Sinaiticust a mai napig rekonstruálás alatt áll, és nem tudom hogy a puszta léte hogyan zárhatja ki a "belenyúlást" a későbbi iratokba.
> Létezik, ergo? Mi garantálja hogy ha én veszek egy újszövetséget a könyvesboltban akkor az a Codex Sinaiticust eredeti 100%os másolata lesz? Mert szerintem semmi.
> 
> Továbbá vitathatatlan tény hogy Konstantin idejében a biblia szana széjjel lett cenzúrázva és ez a fajta progresszív "magyarázás" az idő előrehaladtával csak fokozódott, lezüllesztve az eredeti szöveget azzá ami, egy beazonosíthatatlan közel 2000 éves mesés könyvé amiről még a jóisten se tudja talán megmondani eredetileg hogy hogyan nézett ki.




Kedves Aer, már nagyon késő van, és lehet, hogy én írok kevésbé érthetően. Mégegyszer... az eredeti irat keletkezése és a legrégebbi irat közötti alig 90 ! év (Rylands) alatt nem történt hamisítás. És a 200 évvel későbbi másolatokban sem, hiszen akkor még a keresztények kincsekként őrizték és másolták az apostoli leveleket, ismerték az eredetiket, stb.
Na most... ha ezek között a korai másolatok szövege és az én mai Újszövetségem szövege között nincs eltérés... akkor mondd meg nekem, hol van hamisítás!?

A császárok sem írkáltak bele a Bibliába, mert a későbbi kódexek szövegei is megegyeznek az első másolatokéval.
Codex Vaticanus, Kr. u. 340
Codex Arexandrinus, Kr. u. 400
_Codex Empharemi_ Syri rescriptus Kr. u. V. század, stb.

A Codex Sinaiticus (kr. u. 4. század) szövege, amennyire én tudom, már kiadásra került, és bárki számára elérhető. Nem olvastam a kódexet, de tudnék róla, ha nem lenne ugyanaz a szövege. A rekonstruálás egészen biztosan nem szövegátírást jelent.
A kódexekben vannak elveszett szövegrészek, de ami megvan, az egyezik a mai Bibliával. Elhiheted nekem, ebből diplomáztam.

Hogy az iratok korát hogyan határozzák meg, arra most már nagyon késő van. De egyet mondhatok: senki nem kérdőjelezi meg semelyik oldalról ezeknek az iratoknak a keletkezési idejét. Ebben látod, nincs vita a szakértők között.


----------



## najahuha (2009 December 14)

Hát akkor nekifutok a harmadszori beírásnak......az előző kettő ugyanis elveszett a nagy virtualitásban....


Kedves Jaszladany !




Jaszladany írta:


> Ezzel magadnak mondasz ellent, hisz Te írtad, hogy teremtéstörténet más népek kultúrájában is megvan, akiknek nincs közül a Bibliához.
> 
> 
> > Éppen fordítva. Engemet igazolnak.
> ...


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 14)

pitti írta:


> Aere szerintem te forgacc ki szavakat. Sot mondatokat. Szerintem huzzal bele mert ez igy nagyon vesztesre all...
> Talan hozhatnal erveket az evolucio mellett hogy ellensulyozd a Jaszladany erveit az evolucio ellen. En ilyen erveknek meg a nyomat sem olvastam toled. Ennyire vaksi nem lehetek.


Pitti, mit is kellene ellensúlyoznom?
Jászladány felsorolt egy csomó problémát az evolúciós elmélettel kapcsolatban. És?
Nem tudom mikor lettél rajongója öreg Diogenes barátunk érvelésének, miszerint ha én hibát találok a beszélgető partnerem érvelésében az automatikusan azt jelenti hogy az én érveim igazak, még akkor is ha rózsaszín elefántokról szólnak.

Ne nézz hülyének jó? =]
Én elhiszem hogy tombol a hű de nagyon hinni akarok mozgalom, de az hogy az evolúciós elméletből kiemeltek egy csomó hibát még a legjobb esetben is csak annyit jelent hogy az elmélet rossz, nem azt hogy van creátor.

A topicban én a creátorról nem sokat olvastam, ellenben arról igen hogy az evolúciós elmélet mennyire hamis. Nem látom be hogy ez milyen úton lenne egyértelmű bizonyíték bármilyen felsőbb életforma létezésére.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 14)

Egyébként meg én leírtam amennyit akartam az evolúció elméletről.
A mában tökéletesen működik a faji szelekció és az öröklődési vonal mentén. Az hogy ezt az elméletet túlkapás millió évekre visszamenőleg alkalmazni egy dolog. Ennek ellenére Jászladány most már ott tart hogy nem is volt elmúlt akárhány millió év csak pár ezer.

Demagógiát én is tudok alkalmazni. Ha van creátor hozd ide azt kérdezzük meg a dologról, ha nem megy akkor meg miről beszélünk?


----------



## najahuha (2009 December 14)

siriusB írta:


> Ez nekem egy kicsit olyan, mint amikor öntelt tudósok ahelyett, hogy valamely gondolat helyességéről vagy helytelenségéről vitatkoznának, azt kifogásolják, hogy nem elég "pedigrés" az akinek az agyából kipattant.
> 
> Egyébként pedig Warner Gitt éppen azért nem volna számomra száz százalékig megbízható, mert túlságosan elkötelezte magát egy vallás mellett. Ez soha nem vezethet jóra, amikor az egész emberiséget érintő hipotézisekről van szó.



Kedves siriusB !

A hivatkozott hozzászólásommal arra utaltam, hogy GITT nem koncepcióból beszél, hanem kicsemegéz. Miért ezt teszi ? mert nem csillagász és nem fizikus. Ő ezen tudományágak szakmai tekintélyvesztése nélkül vagdalkozhat bármivel, hiszen nem az ő asztala.....


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 14)

najahuha írta:


> Kedves Jaszladany !
> 
> Még szép,hogy nem a Biblia az alapjuk, hiszen ezen népek teremtéstörténete ősibb, mint a Bibliáé. Pont fordítva: az ezen ősi teremtéselméletek adják a bibliai Genezist. Persze a bibliai már összeszedettebb, hiszen volt mihez nyúlnia: ott volt az Uruk ötödik királyságából ( Kr.e. 3. évezred közepéről) a GILGAMES eposz, illetve az erre épülő akkád ENÚMA ELIS a 2. évezred második feléből....Ez utóbbihoz képest ÁBRAHÁM (A bálványimádó Tháré (vagy _Terach_) fia volt, Nákhor és Hárán testvére. A zsidó hagyomány szerint ő az egyistenhit megalapítója) is csupán 500 évvel később született !!!
> És azért azt sem szabadna feledni, hogy Ábrahámot az izraelitákon túl az iszlám és a Bahá'í vallás is ősatyaként tisztel.



Nem tudom, hol itt az ellentmondás. A Teremtő megteremtette az embert, ennek a története generációkról generációkra szállt a népek között, akárcsak az özönvízé, míg végül Mózes leírta.
Nem feledtük el, hogy Ábrahámot más vallások is tisztelik.



najahuha írta:


> Még szép, hogy legalább a fő vonalakban egyetértés van, hiszen ha nem lenne, akkor még nagyobb lenne a szakadék a felekezetek között. ( A Júdaizmusból így is kivált már egyszer...) Sajnos a többféle értelmezés TÉNY. Ez egyértelműen bizonyítható több évszázadra visszamenőlegesen az egyházi értelmező iratokból, és mindabból a történelmi kronológiából, ahogy az egész egyházi ünnepi rendszer is fölépül, és gyakorlatilag ráépül az eleddig több évezredes , "PAGAN"-nak /IDEGEN-nek/ tartott népi szokásokra, hagyományokra, mint akár a téli napforduló, a FÉNY újjászületésének ünnepe, vagy akár a HÉT BOLDOGasszony és a HÉT KISasszony hagyománya, amelyet a MÁRIA kultusszal helyettesített be az egyház majd 300 évvel Jézus halála után. ( Efezusi zsinat, Kr.u. 431, Mária istenanya.. Mária mennybemenetelének dogmáját meg 1950-ben hirdette ki "ex cathedra" XII. Pius.)



Ne keverjük a Katolikus Egyházat a kereszténységgel. Olyannyira nem egy kettő, hogy a középkori Katolikus Egyház üldözte a kereszténységet, tiltotta és büntette a Biblia olvasását, de erről már írtam.
Később a reformáció ezeket, amikről írtál, mind kigyomlálta, de még így sok nem biblikus dolgot meghagyott.




najahuha írta:


> Fordított logika.
> Elég nagy hiba egy "tervezőtől", ha a művét /fizikai/ magára hagyja, de nem kalkulálja bele a tervezésébe a menekülés esélyét.....



Ha magára hagyta volna, már nem lennénk itt, kedves Najahuha, ez a helyzet. 



najahuha írta:


> / Kísérlet: Grönlandon elengedtek vagy 50 sima európai mezei - szürkés- nyulat. 2-3 generáció után fehér foltok jelentek meg a bundájukon, majd a soronkövetkező generációkban egyre több,mígnem az egész populáció hófehér nyúl lett, alkalmazkodva a grönlandi állandó havas környezethez. /



Ezt is kitárgyaltuk már: fehér nyulak, tarka nyulak, rózsaszín nyulak... felőlem akár szárnyas nyulak is lehetnek, ha a genetikai állományuk szerint még mindig csak nyulak. Ez nem bizonyít mást, minthogy egy fajon belül az egyedek alkalmazkodóképesek a genetikai korlátaikon belül. Ezt senki sem vitatja. A fajok közötti átlépés az, amit vitatok. Hogy pl. a nyúlból sarki róka lesz, vagy fóka, mert úgy könnyebb életben maradnia. Akár még jegesmedve is. Ez a vicc kategóriájába tartozik, de az evolúció ezt tanítja, nem a nyulak kifehéredését, amiről Te írtál.




najahuha írta:


> Abban igazad van, hogy számos törvények nyomokban sincs meg a környező népeknél, csak hogy nem mindegy mely korokat nézzük, és mely környező népeket. Én ilyen esetben mindig a velük szorosan együtt élőket értem.



Arra a korra, és azokra a környező népekre gondoltam, amikor Mózes leírta a törvényeket. Mivel ebben a korban csak az izraeliták voltak monoteisták, ezek a törvények már alapból sem hasonlíthattak a környező népek törvényeire.



najahuha írta:


> Ez is azt bizonyítja, hogy csak a kereszténységen belül érvényesek állításai. Mindazok , amelyek azon kívül is, azok nem a Biblia érdemei, hanem alapvetően az emberiség kollektív erkölcsi és vallási tanai szerte a világon.



Ezt vitatom. A Bibliában olyan szellemi törvényszerűségek vannak lefektetve, amik egyetemesen érvényesek, nem csak a kereszténységen belül, mint pl.: ki mint vet, úgy arat. 
Az emberiség kollektív erkölcsi tanai pedig szerte a világon annyira különbözőek, hogy ezt kizárólag pozitívan értékelni elég nehéz. Pl. az emberáldozat is simán belefért.
Már kitárgyaltuk, hogy pusztán a lelkiismereti törvényre hagyatkozva nem jutott volna messzire az emberiség. Jobb azt írott törvénybe lefektetni, és szankcionálni. Mózes ezt tette.
És azért ne feledjük el, hogy a Mózesi törvények nem csupán rendelkezések voltak, hanem előremutató kijelentések, ún. előképek, és próféciák is egyben. Ilyen törvénye nem volt egyetlen népek sem! Ezért mondta Jézus, hogy a törvényből egy ióta vagy egy pontocska el nem múlik, míg minden be nem teljesedik. Mondj még egy törvényt, ami "beteljesedhet". Csak jövendölés teljesedhet be. És ezeknek a próféciáknak nagy része már beteljesedett.



najahuha írta:


> Hát mi volt, ha nem az ? Nos a magam részéről eleitől állítom, hogy attól a perctől pecsételődött meg a kereszténység mint vallás sorsa, amikor ideológiai alapú államvallássá tették, és onnantól az egyeduralkodó világnézetként pont az általa elítélt eszközökkel írtott minden rajta kívülit.



Itt megint kutyulod a kereszténységet a Katolikus Egyházzal. A katolicizmus csak egyik irányzata a kereszténységnek, ami éppen nem bibliai alapokon áll, hanem a pápai dogmákon, és a hagyományokon. De már ezt is leírtam, kicsit olvass vissza.



najahuha írta:


> Már ami a kereszténység eszmerendszerébe beleillett. minden más az enyészeté lett.



Itt a görög filozófiákról beszéltünk, amik belekerültek katolikus tanok közé, de ne mondd már, hogy az enyészeté lett Arisztotelész, Platón, Diogenész (nem akit Aer emleget, hanem a hordós), és mások. Az ő nézeteikből a Katolikus Egyház átvett egyes tanokat (pl. a test és lélek különválasztása, stb,), de megtehette, hiszen nem bibliai alapokon állt, ezért nem is számított, hogy ezek a tanok beilleszthetők-e a bibliai tanokba, vagy éppen ellentmondanak neki. 
A századok során számtalan dogmát (és úgy van, pogány ünnepeket is) épített a tanai közé a Katolikus Egyház, miközben a Bibliát csaknem teljesen elhagyta. Nem fért ugyanis össze a dogmáival.
Ezért került sor a reformációra, de már erről is írtam.




najahuha írta:


> A kereszténység nevében véghezvitt tettekre nincs mentség, nincs megbocsátás. Főleg nem a mindkét oldalon megáldott fegyverekre!



Megint a Katolikus Egyházról beszélsz, nem a kereszténységről.
Bizony nincs rá mentség. Meg arra több millió máglyára sincs mentség, amelyeken keresztényeket égettek el, mint eretnekeket, csak mert ragaszkodtak a bibliai tanokhoz az egyház dogmáival szemben.
Felmerül bennem kérdés: Mit értesz Te "keresztény" szó, vagy "kereszténység" alatt?
Mert eddig úgy tűnik egyértelműen és kizárólag a középkori Katolikus Egyházat.
A keresztény szó jelentése: Krisztuskövető, krisztusi, Krisztushoz hasonló.
Ez aligha mondható el a középkori Katolikus Egyházról. Tehát akkor vagy pontos, ha nem nevezed kereszténynek.





najahuha írta:


> Az evolúciót ne keverjük ide. Ha van is valamifajta evolúciós folyamat, amire korrekt tények állnak bizonyítékul, az egész törzsfejlődés teória már tényleg labilis alapokon áll.
> 
> A magam meglátása szerint részben mindenkinek igaza van:
> 
> ...



Ó, ezen már régen túl vagyunk, kedves Najahuha! Kicsit lapozz vissza! Annyi mindenben tájékozott vagy, és naprakész, úgy látszik ennél a blődlinél valahogy leragadtál. Ezek az ebihalak szerencsére már eltűntek a tankönyvekből is, pedig mindig az oktatási rendszer reagál utoljára. Az orvostanhallgatók hamarabb elfelejtették ezt a nagy bakit. Ma már senki sem tartja a magzat méhen belüli fejlődését a törzsfejlődés szakaszainak.


----------



## najahuha (2009 December 14)

Jaszladany írta:


> Úgy értettem, a mi vitánkhoz talán Werner Gitt írásai a hasznosabbak. Filozófiai síkon bizonyára Sitchin munkáit érdemesebb böngészni.



Kedves Jaszladany !

Valóban ??

Egyszerű paraszti észjárással is megmondható, hogy mi a BIBI GITT hasznosságában:

Ezt írja GITT:

"...*Miért veszélyes az evolúciós elmélet? ** 
 Nemcsak egy hamis világszemléletet nyújt nekünk, hanem reménytelenségbe vezet bennünket, ahogyan azt Jean Paul német író találóan fogalmazta: "Nincs Isten...minden dermedt néma semmi! Hideg, örök kényszerűség! Őrült véletlen...Mindenki mennyire egyedül létezik a világmindenség tágas kriptájában!"
Az evolúciós elmélet azt állítja, hogy meg tudja magyarázni ezt a világot Teremtő nélkül. Az embereket következésképpen az ateizmushoz vezeti, de Jézus bizonyságtétele szerint az ateizmussal a Pokolba jutunk: "...aki pedig nem hisz, elkárhozik" (Márk 16:16). Néhányan megkísérlik azt, hogy az evolúciót Isten munkamódszerének magyarázzák. Azonban ha Isten evolúció által teremtett volna, akkor
* nem lett volna első emberpár; 
* bűn sem lett volna, mert az "agresszió az a lendkerék, amely az evolúciót serkenti" (Joachim Illies);
* Isten a halált a teremtés eszközeként használta volna;
* az Úr Jézus által elvégzett váltságmű elveszítené megalapozottságát. Az Úr Jézust a Biblia a bűnös Ádámmal szembe állítva "az utolsó Ádám"-nak nevezi (1Kor 15:45). Ezek az állítások bizonyítják, hogy az úgynevezett "teista evolúció" a Bibliát alapjaiban megrendíti, és ezzel elveti. Ezért ezt a hamis elméletet a leghatározottabban vissza kell utasítanunk. *...."


Ez nem OK-OKOZATI összefüggés, hanem PREKONCEPCIONÁLIS elutasítás egy bigottság érdekében. És ennek a bigottságnak esnek áldozatul nagyon sokan a vallás oldaláról.

Félreértés ne essék: én nem a tiszta érzeteken alapuló HITet, és az arra épülő vallást ( értelmezésemben ma minden ősi és mai HIT egy MÍTOSZ, ennek vallásba öltött formája pedig maga a RÍTUSok) kárhoztatom, mert igenis az emberiségnek erre mindig is szüksége volt, főleg azért is, mert valóban létezik az EGY ÉLŐ IGAZ ISTEN.

Ugyanakkor GITT összehablatyol mindent, és olyan dolgokkal vagdalkozik, amiknek semmi de semmi köze az evolúcióhoz. Gyanítom, még arról sincs fogalma, a tudomány hogyan is definiálja magát az evolúciót.

Való igaz, hogy az evolúciónak többféle elmélete van: a monisztikus, a pluralisztikus (ide tartozik Darwin) , a SZINTETIKUS.
Mindezek fölött megkülönböztethető a mikroevolúció és a makroevolúció.
Mikroevolúció a fajon belüli mutációk sora ( lásd a vírusok esetét... Érthetetlen számomra a napjaink H1N1 mizériája, jóllehet ugyanez az A vírus mutáns volt már jelen az 1918-as spanyolnáthában is, - azért spanyolnátha, mert Európaszerte a spynolok vezettek a halálozásról statisztikát,a többi ország elhallgatta -, és már a 90-es évek elején is alkalmaztak rá védőoltást. Gyanítható, ma a gazdasági és a haszonérdek fölülír minden józan észt és főleg erkölcsöt. )


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 14)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Egyébként meg én leírtam amennyit akartam az evolúció elméletről.
> A mában tökéletesen működik a faji szelekció és az öröklődési vonal mentén. Az hogy ezt az elméletet túlkapás millió évekre visszamenőleg alkalmazni egy dolog. Ennek ellenére Jászladány most már ott tart hogy nem is volt elmúlt akárhány millió év csak pár ezer.
> 
> Demagógiát én is tudok alkalmazni. Ha van creátor hozd ide azt kérdezzük meg a dologról, ha nem megy akkor meg miről beszélünk?



Nem én tartok ott! Én nem tartok sehol!
Én csak mutatok Neked tényeket, aztán hogy Te abból mit szűrsz le, az a Te dolgod.
Átmehet egy fatörzs több millió éves kőzetrétegeken? Nem mehet át. Mit vonsz le ebből? Nem azt, hogy a kőzetrétegek nem lehetnek több millió évesek? Hát vonj le mást, szabad!

Miről akarod megkérdezni a kreátort? Hogy ő alkotott-e minket?
Nekem nem kell megkérdeznem a Lada gyárban, hogy ők gyártották-e az autómat. Anélkül is tudom, hogy nem magától keletkezett a kertemben.
Látsz egy komplett, tökéletes felépítésű sejtet, ami úgy működik, mint egy kombinát, arra meg azt mondod, ez magától lett. Szerintem inkább ez a demagógia.


----------



## najahuha (2009 December 14)

Visszatérve GITT-re:


A magam részéről egyáltalán nem tartom Istentől elrugaszkodottnak az evolúciós folyamatot. Sőt ! Éppen ebben mutatkozik ki Isten mindenekfölöttisége és nagyszerűsége. Ez nem panteizmus, mert nem magát istent gondolom mindenben jelenlévőnek, hanem az isteni akaratot és munkát... Akként, mint ahogy minden ember tényleg csillagporból van: olyan atomi részekből, amik fölépítik a világmindenséget. Legalábbis a fizikai síkon mindenképpen.
A lélek az más világ, de e két világ az emberben találkozik össze.
.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 14)

najahuha írta:


> Kedves Jaszladany !
> 
> Valóban ??
> 
> ...



Kedves najahuha!

Az oldal, ahonnan ezt kiragadtad, megtért keresztényekhez szól. http://www.vargamakai.com/weg_teremto.html 
Werner Gitt-nek ez az írása tehát nem általában az emberekhez szól, hogy vessék el az evolúció tant, hanem azokhoz, akik a Bibliához akarnak ragaszkodni.
Az előző cím így hangzik: Mit kaptunk Jézus Krisztusban?
Majd így folytatja: Megismertük Jézus Krisztust, mint minden dolgok teremtőjét. (Ez nem ateistákhoz szól.)
Nyilvánvaló, hogy ha valaki elfogadja Jézust minden dolgok teremtőjének, akkor Jézus személyisége, jelleme nem egyeztethető össze az evolúció tanaival, ami szerint pusztuláson és halálokon, a gyengébbek kiszelektálásával vezet az út a fejlődéshez. Ez abszolút idegen a bibliai teremtő szellemiségétől, Jézus szeretet-központúságától.
Ezért írja Gitt, hogy a Biblia nem egyeztethető össze az evolúcióval, ezt pedig nem nevezheted bigottságnak. Ez tény.

Aer is többször megemlítette, miféle teremtő az, aki ilyen sok halál útján hoz létre egy világot, vagy hozza létre az embert. És igaza van, nem lehet összeegyeztetni az Istenről alkotott képünkkel az evolúciót, még annak se, aki egyébként nem hívő.

Hivatkoztatok arra, hogy a Katolikus Egyház elfogadja az evolúció-tant, (egyébként a Református is). Ebben a szövegrészben, amit összefüggéseiből kiragadtál, Gitt arról beszél a keresztényeknek, miért nem egyeztethető össze az evolúció a Bibliával (akár elfogadja egy felekezet, akár nem).

Aki a Bibliában hisz, az nem hihet ugyanakkor az evolúcióban is. Ráadásul nyugodtan hihet a teremtésben anélkül, hogy szembekerülne tudományos érvekkel, mert azok sokkal inkább a teremtést támasztják alá, mint az evolúciót. Gitt erről is sokat írt, de amint látom, nem vagy jártas azokban a dolgokban, amikben ő otthonosan mozog.
Ez az idézet tehát nem neked, vagy más evolúcionistának szól... hanem azoknak, akik megpróbálják a Bibliát összeegyeztetni az evolúcióval. Gitt egyértelműen leszögezi: nem lehet együtt a kettő. Az egyiket vagy a másikat el kell vetni, mert ellentétesek egymással.
Ez az összefüggéséből kiragadott oldal mutatja, hogy nem túlzottan ismered, és semmiképpen nem érted Gitt munkáit.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 14)

najahuha írta:


> Visszatérve GITT-re:
> 
> 
> A magam részéről egyáltalán nem tartom Istentől elrugaszkodottnak az evolúciós folyamatot. Sőt ! Éppen ebben mutatkozik ki Isten mindenekfölöttisége és nagyszerűsége. Ez nem panteizmus, mert nem magát istent gondolom mindenben jelenlévőnek, hanem az isteni akaratot és munkát... Akként, mint ahogy minden ember tényleg csillagporból van: olyan atomi részekből, amik fölépítik a világmindenséget. Legalábbis a fizikai síkon mindenképpen.
> ...



Nem tudom, Te milyen Istenben hiszel. De azt tudom, hogy nekem a Te Istened nem kell. Akinek a nagyszerűsége abban mutatkozik meg, ami körülöttünk a világban zajlik, abban, hogy a gyenge, a kevésbé életrevaló elpusztul, hogy hullahegyek kísérik az emberiséget az évezredeken keresztül (ahogy Aer mondta), hát én ebből nem kérek. Akkor Aernek van igaza, már inkább az evolúció, mint egy ilyen Isten a nyakunkon!

Senkit sem akarok téríteni, vagy ilyesmi, de már annyiszor elhangzott kérdés a Teremtővel kapcsolatban, és ha már témánál vagyunk, akkor elmondom:
Az én Istenem természetével egyáltalán nem egyeztethető össze az evolúció, ebben abszolút egyetértek Dr. Gitt-tel.
A Biblia Istenének mindenek felettisége és nagyszerűsége abban mutatkozik meg, hogy mindazok ellenére is szereti, és nem hagyta el az embert, amit az ember itt művel a földön, ami pedig a gondjaira lett bízva. Minden, amit Isten eredetileg teremtett, az *JÓ *volt. Nem volt belekalkulálva sem a halál, sem a szenvedés.
Az embernek azonban döntési lehetősége volt, mint ahogy van ma is. Ő pedig szembefordult a teremtőjével, elárulta, elhagyta, kizárta az életéből, és helyette más isteneket talált ki magának, olyanokat, mint amilyenben Te is hiszel.
És ezeknek a hamis isteneknek a nevében gyilkol, pusztít, rombol, fosztogat egyfolytában azóta is. Aztán már istenek se kellettek, a materializmus is megfelelt vallásnak, élén az evolúcióval. Mindegy, milyen blődli, csak a Teremtőről elterelje a figyelmet, mert különben be kéne ismerni, hogy milyen szörnyűségeket művelünk.

Az az Isten, akiben én hiszek, mégse hagyta magára az embert. Kezdettől megígérte, hogy lesz megoldása a számára, adni fog lehetőséget a visszatérésre Hozzá. Legalábbis azok számára, akik vissza akarnak térni. Ezért jött el Krisztusban, (ahogy megígérte).
Krisztusban maga a Teremtő testesült meg. Krisztus és a Teremtő egy és ugyanaz.
Ha tudni akarod, ki a Teremtőd, milyen a valódi Isten, az igazi, az élő, nem az, akit Te képzelsz el magadnak, akkor Jézusra nézz: Ő az.

Akkora szeretet volt benne, hogy ezért az önző, romlott, csak gonoszra képes emberiségért odaadta az életét. Mert valakinek vezekelni kellett mindazért a bűnért, ami az első embertől fogva mindmáig megtörtént. Ezért kaphatunk bűnbocsánatot, és térhetünk vissza a Teremtőhöz. Ő pedig arra vágyott, hogy visszatérjünk Hozzá.
Ha a bűn büntetlen maradna, igazságtalan Istenünk lenne. Mert "ítélet Istene (is) az Úr". De ha mind elpusztulnánk, ahogy érdemeljük, szeretetlen Istenünk lenne.
Ezért a halálos ítéletetet Ő maga vállalta magára helyettünk: a Teremtőnk... Krisztusban. 
Így elégtételt kapott az igazságszolgáltatás... És megismerhettük Isten végtelen szeretetét is...
amibe nem fér bele az evolúció. Isten az élet forrása, Ő maga az élet. A halál nem tőle származik. A halál abból fakad, hogy elszakadtunk az élet forrásától, a Teremtőtől. És leginkább Ő szeretné, ha visszatérnénk Hozzá, hogy életünk legyen!

Tisztában vagyok vele, hogy ez sok gondolatot vet fel, és nem könnyű megérteni. Szeretem azt a példázatot, amivel a megváltást ábrázolni szokták:
Egy ikerpár esetével, két fiúval, szokták példázni, akik közül az egyik züllött életet élt, a másik pedig bűntelent. Egy napon a rosszabbik fivér gyilkosságba keveredett. Hazarohant, a ruhája véres volt, és könyörgött a testvérének, hogy rejtse el, mert üldözik a poroszlók.
Akkor a jó fivér elrejtette a gyilkos fivért, és már dörömböltek az ajtón, amikor magára kapta a testvére véres ruháját.
A törvényszolgák berontottak, és azonnal elfogták az ártatlan testvért. Amikor a gyilkosságért halára ítélték, nem mondott a bírónak semmit. A kivégzés előtt egy papírt kért, és ráírt egy üzenetet a testvérének. Kérte, hogy a halála után adják át neki.
Ezután kivégezték.
Egy poroszló elvitte az üzenetet az otthon lapuló testvérnek, aki mit sem tudott a fivére haláláról. Alig mert ajtót nyitni. Átvette az üzenetet, és a papíron ez állt: Ma helyetted halok meg. Élj úgy, mintha én élnék helyetted.
A gyilkos fivér mélyen megrendült. Szabad volt, többé nem üldözte senki. De attól a naptól képtelen volt, a régi, züllött életét folytatni. Úgy élt, mintha a testvére élt volna. Csak azt tette, amit a testvére tett volna. Úgy beszélt, úgy gondolkodott, ahogy a testvére tette volna. És tökéletesen megváltozott.

Ez a lényege Krisztus áldozatának értünk. Ez az evangélium.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 14)

Jaszladany írta:


> Nem én tartok ott! Én nem tartok sehol!
> Én csak mutatok Neked tényeket, aztán hogy Te abból mit szűrsz le, az a Te dolgod.
> Átmehet egy fatörzs több millió éves kőzetrétegeken? Nem mehet át. Mit vonsz le ebből? Nem azt, hogy a kőzetrétegek nem lehetnek több millió évesek? Hát vonj le mást, szabad!


Párszor már kérdeztem hogy ez vajon hogyan lehetséges, de senki nem méltatott válaszra, pedig amúgy érdekelne a dolog. =]



Jaszladany írta:


> Miről akarod megkérdezni a kreátort? Hogy ő alkotott-e minket?
> Nekem nem kell megkérdeznem a Lada gyárban, hogy ők gyártották-e az autómat. Anélkül is tudom, hogy nem magától keletkezett a kertemben.
> Látsz egy komplett, tökéletes felépítésű sejtet, ami úgy működik, mint egy kombinát, arra meg azt mondod, ez magától lett. Szerintem inkább ez a demagógia.


Mint említettem az élőlények reprodukálják magukat mindenféle creátori segítség nélkül, akkor ez azt jelenti hogy mi vagyunk a jó isten? Ha be megyek a lada gyárba megtudok kérdezni bárkit hogy itt gyártják e a kocsikat, ellenben te meg tudsz kérdezni egy gépsort hogy ki állította össze? Mert szerintem nem.

Van egy működő rendszer, te azt feltételezed hogy az magától nem jöhetett létre, én meg azt mondom hogy tied a pálya, bizonyítsd be. Hosszasan érvelsz azzal hogy a kocsik nem nőnek a kertbe, budiba, sivatagban, víz alatt, holdon, vákumban és még vagy fél millió helyen, de az a fránya nagy helyzet hogy ettől még egy tized lépéssel sem vagyunk közelebb ahhoz hogy akkor viszont hol nőlnek és ki növeszti őket.

Én is be tudok dobálni ala diogenes különböző bibliai idézeteket amik a komplett hülyeség és a kemény drog függőség közti hajszálvékony vonalon egyensúlyoznak, de ettől még egy kicsit se bizonyítottam hogy isten nem létezik. Én elhiszem neked hogy az evolúció elmélet nem fedi a valóságot, de hogy ez kapásból azt jelentené hogy van isten az akárhogy csavargatod akkor is demagógia marad.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 14)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Párszor már kérdeztem hogy ez vajon hogyan lehetséges, de senki nem méltatott válaszra, pedig amúgy érdekelne a dolog. =]



De hisz már többször leírtam, hogy a fák az özönvíz során kerültek ebben a pozícióban a még felázott, képlékeny talajba, belesüllyedtek, plusz az üledék befedte őket, aztán megkövesedett az üledék a fákkal együtt. Ezt modellezi a St Helen's vulkán kitörésekor a Spirit tóba sodródott fák esete.
Miért mondod, hogy nem válaszolok?



Aerensiniac írta:


> Mint említettem az élőlények reprodukálják magukat mindenféle creátori segítség nélkül, akkor ez azt jelenti hogy mi vagyunk a jó isten?



A reprodukáláshoz nem kell közvetlen kreátori segítség, de valakinek el kellett indítania a folyamatot! A reprodukció szóban benne van, hogy egy produkciót ismétel. Ezt a produkciót egy teremtőnek kellett létrehoznia, aztán az már ismétli önmagát, persze.



Aerensiniac írta:


> Ha be megyek a lada gyárba megtudok kérdezni bárkit hogy itt gyártják e a kocsikat, ellenben te meg tudsz kérdezni egy gépsort hogy ki állította össze? Mert szerintem nem.



Hát nincs olyan ember, aki a gépsort kérdezné meg a szerelő helyett. Miért kérdezném a gépsort, nem értem.



Aerensiniac írta:


> Van egy működő rendszer, te azt feltételezed hogy az magától nem jöhetett létre, én meg azt mondom hogy tied a pálya, bizonyítsd be. Hosszasan érvelsz azzal hogy a kocsik nem nőnek a kertbe, budiba, sivatagban, víz alatt, holdon, vákumban és még vagy fél millió helyen, de az a fránya nagy helyzet hogy ettől még egy tized lépéssel sem vagyunk közelebb ahhoz hogy akkor viszont hol nőlnek és ki növeszti őket.



Minden dolgot, amit magad körül látsz, valaki megtervezett, és létrehozott. Ez ugyanúgy igaz az élőlényekre, mint a tárgyakra. Hogy ki a teremtő, az más lapra tartozik. Ez már filozófiai, vagy teológiai kérdés. Szerintem a Biblia Istene, akiről az imént Najahuhának írtam. Egy muszlim szerint Allah; egy indián szerint a Szellem Atya, a hinduk szerint meg Visnu, Síva, meg ki is a harmadik? Brahmá vagy Brahman, mindegy. Ott van 800 millió isten. Szóval attól függ, ki miben nőtt fel, vagy mit választ.



Aerensiniac írta:


> Én is be tudok dobálni ala diogenes különböző bibliai idézeteket amik a komplett hülyeség és a kemény drog függőség közti hajszálvékony vonalon egyensúlyoznak, de ettől még egy kicsit se bizonyítottam hogy isten nem létezik. Én elhiszem neked hogy az evolúció elmélet nem fedi a valóságot, de hogy ez kapásból azt jelentené hogy van isten az akárhogy csavargatod akkor is demagógia marad.



Most elérkeztünk a kezdeti kiindulópontunkhoz. Hány alternatíva van... szerintem kettő, szerinted több.
Szerintem, ha valami nem magától keletkezett, akkor létrehozta valaki. És ha valami létezik, de nem hozta létre senki, akkor magától lett. Bár ezt még megfogalmazni is furcsa. (Talán természeti képződmények, de az anyagukat azoknak is létre kellett hozni.)
Én több alternatívát nem tudok. Önmagától... vagy valakitől.
Az általad említett köztes alternatívák is végül mind visszavezethetők voltak e kettő valamelyikére.
Hidd el, Aer, ha lenne harmadik alternatíva, annak már lennének hívei.
Következésképpen: ha az evolúció nem igaz, akkor teremtve vagyunk. Akkor pedig teremtő is létezik. Te azt mondod, ez demagógia... én azt mondom: logika.


----------



## najahuha (2009 December 14)

Kedves Jaszladany !





Jaszladany írta:


> Nem tudom, Te milyen Istenben hiszel. De azt tudom, hogy nekem a Te Istened nem kell.
> 
> 
> > Szomorú ezt hallani, ugyanis én úgy TUDom és VALLom, hogy csak EGY ÉLO IGAZ isten van.
> ...


----------



## najahuha (2009 December 14)

Kedves Jaszladany !





Jaszladany írta:


> Nem tudom, Te milyen Istenben hiszel. De azt tudom, hogy nekem a Te Istened nem kell.
> 
> 
> > Szomorú ezt hallani, ugyanis én úgy TUDom és VALLom, hogy csak EGY ÉLO IGAZ isten van.
> ...


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 14)

Jaszladany írta:


> Következésképpen: ha az evolúció nem igaz, akkor teremtve vagyunk. Akkor pedig teremtő is létezik. Te azt mondod, ez demagógia... én azt mondom: logika.


Ez nem logika kedves jászladány hanem hit.
Hit abban hogy semmi más lehetséges válasz nem létezhet attól függetlenül hogy egy fia konkrétum sincs a kezünkben.
Ezzel pedig vissza is érkeztünk a kettőnk beszélgetésének legelejére hogy a hittel vitatkozni nem lehet mert az nem logikai érveken alapul.

Azonban ettől függetlenül inkább pittinek írtam, hogy nincsen mi ellen érvelnem mert csak teóriákról beszélgetünk. Attól hogy Jászladány vagy a második vagy a harmadik, tételesen bebizonyítja hogy az evolúció elmélet egy baromság, még egy lépéssel közelebb sem vagyunk a teremtőhöz vagy a teremtéshez. 
A senkinek nem tisztje hogy vizsgálja a teremtő miben létét típusú rendkívül kényelmes állásfoglalás pedig csak ara jó hogy háromszor aláhúzzuk hogy a creacionistáknak épp úgy halvány lila fingjuk sincs a teremtésről mint bárki másnak a bolygón. Ezt pedig csak tetőzi hogy abban áll az egész kreacionizmus fogalma hogy két kézzel ütik az evolúciós elméletet, mert ha az megdől akkor kizárásos alapon csak ők nyerhetnek.

Van akinek ez elég, de engedelmetekkel én azt mondanám hogy van akit pedig a válaszok érdekelnek és nem a kérdések. Épp ezért hidegen hagy hogy a kreacionalizmus kontra evolúció pankrátor meccset ki nyeri, mert válaszokat úgyse kapunk belőle.


----------



## najahuha (2009 December 14)

Jaszladany írta:


> Kedves najahuha!
> 
> Az oldal, ahonnan ezt kiragadtad, megtért keresztényekhez szól. http://www.vargamakai.com/weg_teremto.html
> Werner Gitt-nek ez az írása tehát nem általában az emberekhez szól, hogy vessék el az evolúció tant, hanem azokhoz, akik a Bibliához akarnak ragaszkodni.
> ...



Rendben. Tehát akkor ez hitéleti propaganda GITT részéről. ( Csak mellékesen jegyzem meg, én a csendes de kitartó és következetes PÉLDAmutatást többre tartom.)



> Nyilvánvaló, hogy ha valaki elfogadja Jézust minden dolgok teremtojének, akkor Jézus személyisége, jelleme nem egyeztetheto össze az evolúció tanaival, ami szerint pusztuláson és halálokon, a gyengébbek kiszelektálásával vezet az út a fejlodéshez. Ez abszolút idegen a bibliai teremto szellemiségétol, Jézus szeretet-központúságától.
> Ezért írja Gitt, hogy a Biblia nem egyeztetheto össze az evolúcióval, ezt pedig nem nevezheted bigottságnak. Ez tény.



Sajnos itt olyan ismerethalmaz keveredésről van szó, hogy jobb, ha nem mondok erre semmit.....
Éppen ezen keredés utal a bigottságra, ahol már az önkrontroll sem igazán működik.



> Aer is többször megemlítette, miféle teremto az, aki ilyen sok halál útján hoz létre egy világot, vagy hozza létre az embert. És igaza van, nem lehet összeegyeztetni az Istenrol alkotott képünkkel az evolúciót, még annak se, aki egyébként nem hívo.



Nem függ össze a kettő.




> Hivatkoztatok arra, hogy a Katolikus Egyház elfogadja az evolúció-tant, (egyébként a Református is). Ebben a szövegrészben, amit összefüggéseibol kiragadtál, Gitt arról beszél a keresztényeknek, miért nem egyeztetheto össze az evolúció a Bibliával (akár elfogadja egy felekezet, akár nem).



Összeegyeztethető. Mint ahogy az EUKLIDÉSZI világkép nagyszerűen beleilleszthető - mert egy nagyobb komplexum része ! - a BOLYAI féle NEM-Euklidészi világképbe...
( Ahol is igenis létezik olyan háromszög, amiknek minden oldala egyenlő, és minden szöge derékszög, csak ugye ezt még SUMERban ismerték, de az őket leigázók már nem, így aztán feledésbe merült az ismeret mindmáig...)

Az evolúció itt működik a szemünk előtt. Persze aki mást vár: színes szélesvásznú és izgalmas kalandfilmet, az nagyot csalódik..... 
Elég legyen mondjuk az ÖSZVÉRt említenem ( jóllehet, ő szaporodásképtelen: a szamár 31 pár kromoszómájával szemben áll a ló 32 koromszómája..De az élőlények alacsonyabb szintjén ez szó szerint folyományos....)




> Aki a Bibliában hisz, az nem hihet ugyanakkor az evolúcióban is. Ráadásul nyugodtan hihet a teremtésben anélkül, hogy szembekerülne tudományos érvekkel, mert azok sokkal inkább a teremtést támasztják alá, mint az evolúciót. Gitt errol is sokat írt, de amint látom, nem vagy jártas azokban a dolgokban, amikben o otthonosan mozog.



Aki bigottan hisz a Bibliában, annak nem is szükséges ilyen kérdésekkel foglalkoznia.
Aki meg nem, annak talán van egy józan és pártatlan - a saját előítéletei ellenében is !! - egészséges kritikai szemlélete.




> Ez az idézet tehát nem neked, vagy más evolúcionistának szól... hanem azoknak, akik megpróbálják a Bibliát összeegyeztetni az evolúcióval. Gitt egyértelmuen leszögezi: nem lehet együtt a ketto. Az egyiket vagy a másikat el kell vetni, mert ellentétesek egymással.
> Ez az összefüggésébol kiragadott oldal mutatja, hogy nem túlzottan ismered, és semmiképpen nem érted Gitt munkáit.



Gitt rosszul közelíti meg a dolgokat.

Elolvastam a GITT: Teremtés + Evolúció ? című munkáját, gyakorlatilag semmi konkrétumot és TÁRGYI alátámasztást nem tartalmaz tudományfilozófiai kérdéseken túl, ami természetes, hiszen a tudomány / = a MEGISMERÉS folyamata !!! / sem egycsapásra tudja a föltoluló kérdésekre megadni a választ. ( Abba most nem megyek bele, hogy a magam részéről ezt a tudományos nyomulást mennyire elutasítom, mert állítom, hogy a tudomány sajnos tesz annyi kárt és alkot kétszer annyi megoldandó feladatot, mint amennyi boldogulást teremt az emberiség számára. De ez egy másik kérdéskör. Ez azonban nem azt jelenti, hogy a tudomány adott vizsgálatainak , eredményeinek VALÓSÁGbeli leképezése helytelen lenne. 

Sőt !
Minél többször olvasom GITT-et ( rágom a GITT-et /sic!/ ) , annál jobban közelít SITCHIN megoldásához.


----------



## najahuha (2009 December 14)

Jaszladany írta:


> Kedves najahuha!
> 
> Az oldal, ahonnan ezt kiragadtad, megtért keresztényekhez szól. http://www.vargamakai.com/weg_teremto.html
> Werner Gitt-nek ez az írása tehát nem általában az emberekhez szól, hogy vessék el az evolúció tant, hanem azokhoz, akik a Bibliához akarnak ragaszkodni.
> ...


 


Kedves Jaszladany !

Kiegészítésképpen:

Az ÉRVELÉSben nem megengedett, hogy kétféle legyen, egy csak egy szűk rétegnek, egy pedig másoknak....

Amire hivatkozol, valójában az maga a GITT féle prekoncepció alapja, hiszen az alapkérdése az:

"MIÉRT VESZÉLYES az evolúciós elmélet ?"

Én is föltehetném a kérdést:


Miért is veszélyes ilyen kérdéseket egyáltalán föltenni ??

1.) Azért, mert eleve a KIREKESZTŐ magatartást tartalmazza. A vagyunk mi, a "megvilágosodottak", és vannak, akik nem, akiket meg kell még világosítani..... / Nem mintha a meg-VILÁGosodás nem egy jóval ősibb ősnyelvi kifejezés lenne, ahogy akár az ISTEN szó etimológiája.../....

2.) Azért, mert mint jeleztem, hitbéli prekoncepciót próbál az elutasítás módszerével igazolni, úgy, hogy gyakorlatilag az éppen aktuális tudományhatárok által generált kérdésekbe kapaszkodik bele.
De mint idéztem Pál pápát: a bibliamagyarázók dolga a tudományt követni, és az aktuálisan bizonyított és a paradigmákban kiérlelt nézeteket a maguk javára úgy beépíteni, hogy azok a Bibliából magától értetődőek legyenek.
Magyarán a Bibliát minden kor a maga szájíze és érdeke szerint értelmezi.

Már a GITT-i bevezető első részével vitatkozni kell, ugyanis logikai levezetése korlátolt, és egyoldalú.

Ezt írja:

"_...Helytelenül beszél a számítógépgyártó a számítógépek fejlődéséről, hiszen a mai nagyteljesítményű rendszerek intenzív kutatómunka és zseniális felfedezőszellem eredményei . Világos célkitűzéssel tervezték, szerkesztették, és gyártották ezeket.; tehát semmiképpen sem fejlődés eredményei..._."


Elég nagy hiba ilyesféle nyilatkozás egy informatikustól. Olybá tűnik, mintha elfelejtené GITT, hogy milyen változáson ment keresztül a számítástechnika a HOLLERITH lyukkártyától, a FERRITGYÜRÜS memórián ( volt vagy 6 szekrényi !) 
számítógépeken át a nanotechnológiai megoldásokig.
Hogy ez ne lenne egy fejlődés ? Naná hogy az ! Főleg azért is, mert ha GITT vette volna a fáradságot ezen tárgyi anyagok mögötti ismereteket megnézni, akkor rájöhetett volna arra az információtechnológiai fejlődésre, amiben egyik a másikból következik. Tehát hiába van egy nagyszerű elgondolás, ha nem áll rendelkezésre az azt megvalósítható technológia, mert még nem találták ki teszem azt annak előállításához szükséges energiaelőállítást, vagy éppen annak kívánalmaihoz szükséges mikropontosságot...Ehhez a szó szoros értelemben egy mesterséges struktúrát kell fölépíteni, ami a piramiselv szerint épül föl. Annyiban különbözik a természeti struktúráktól, hogy azok ÖNtanulóak, szemben az emberalkotta dolgokkal, amikben az egyre bonyolultság egyre nagyobb gát is: hiszen ebben bármi kis hiba az egészet megbénítja.

Szóval nincs igaza GITTnek, mindazok ellenére, hogy az általa fölvetett kérdések JOGOSAK.



.


----------



## najahuha (2009 December 14)

Jaszladany írta:


> Nem tudom, hol itt az ellentmondás. A Teremtő megteremtette az embert, ennek a története generációkról generációkra szállt a népek között, akárcsak az özönvízé, míg végül Mózes leírta.
> Nem feledtük el, hogy Ábrahámot más vallások is tisztelik.



Éppen ez az. A Biblia csak egy a sok közül. Jelentősége csak a maga által határolt környezetben kiemelkedő.
Magyarán nem maga a Biblia a kinyilatkoztatás, hanem a Biblia alapjainak emlékezete.



> Ne keverjük a Katolikus Egyházat a kereszténységgel. Olyannyira nem egy kettő, hogy a középkori Katolikus Egyház üldözte a kereszténységet, tiltotta és büntette a Biblia olvasását, de erről már írtam.
> Később a reformáció ezeket, amikről írtál, mind kigyomlálta, de még így sok nem biblikus dolgot meghagyott.



Az egy dolog, hogy kigyomlálta. No de mikor indult a kreszténység, és mikor is gyomláltak és hányszor ?? Na most ha már gyomlálni kell, akkor sajnos ez azt is mutatja, hogy már az ősidőkben is kellett gyomlálni..... És bizony van úgy, hogy sok kontár nem a gyomot szedi, hanem pont a nemesebbjét.....





> Ha magára hagyta volna, már nem lennénk itt, kedves Najahuha, ez a helyzet.



Lásd ehhez a GITT-hez írtakat.



> Ezt is kitárgyaltuk már: fehér nyulak, tarka nyulak, rózsaszín nyulak... felőlem akár szárnyas nyulak is lehetnek, ha a genetikai állományuk szerint még mindig csak nyulak. Ez nem bizonyít mást, minthogy egy fajon belül az egyedek alkalmazkodóképesek a genetikai korlátaikon belül. Ezt senki sem vitatja. A fajok közötti átlépés az, amit vitatok. Hogy pl. a nyúlból sarki róka lesz, vagy fóka, mert úgy könnyebb életben maradnia. Akár még jegesmedve is. Ez a vicc kategóriájába tartozik, de az evolúció ezt tanítja, nem a nyulak kifehéredését, amiről Te írtál.



Akkor gyakorlatilag ebben egyetértünk. Tehát korlátozottan már bizonyítható az evolúció: fajon belül működik.
( Vagyis Isten PROTOTÍPUSokat teremtett ? ( Elfogadom.)

Hát akkor ugrás SITCHINre. ( Elfogadom ezt az elméletet.)



> Arra a korra, és azokra a környező népekre gondoltam, amikor Mózes leírta a törvényeket. Mivel ebben a korban csak az izraeliták voltak monoteisták, ezek a törvények már alapból sem hasonlíthattak a környező népek törvényeire.



Egyáltalán nem csak az izraeliták voltak monoteisták. Tizezer évre visszamenőlegesen léteznek adatok Indiában az egyistenhitre. Ahogy EGYIPTOMban is Mózest megelőzően létezett. ( Napisten, csak amit mások többistenként látnak benne, az az egyetlen NAP mint FÉNY megnyilvánulási formái...)



> Ezt vitatom. A Bibliában olyan szellemi törvényszerűségek vannak lefektetve, amik egyetemesen érvényesek, nem csak a kereszténységen belül, mint pl.: ki mint vet, úgy arat.
> Az emberiség kollektív erkölcsi tanai pedig szerte a világon annyira különbözőek, hogy ezt kizárólag pozitívan értékelni elég nehéz. Pl. az emberáldozat is simán belefért.



Az egyetemességek nem a Bibliából következőek, hanem fordítva: a Biblia lejegyzi ezeket az egyetemességeket, néhol pedig kisajátítja az izraelitáknak.
Ha konkrétan nem is emberáldozat - bár erre való isteni próbatétel is szerepel !, tehát nem állt távol a zsidóktól sem !, van elég szörnyűség, ami Palesztina , Kánaán stb. elfoglalását illeti, méghozzá ISTENI parancsra, az ő istenük segédletével!



> Már kitárgyaltuk, hogy pusztán a lelkiismereti törvényre hagyatkozva nem jutott volna messzire az emberiség. Jobb azt írott törvénybe lefektetni, és szankcionálni. Mózes ezt tette.



Na látod. Ez is eltávolodást jelent az igazi istentől....



> És azért ne feledjük el, hogy a Mózesi törvények nem csupán rendelkezések voltak, hanem előremutató kijelentések, ún. előképek, és próféciák is egyben. Ilyen törvénye nem volt egyetlen népek sem! Ezért mondta Jézus, hogy a törvényből egy ióta vagy egy pontocska el nem múlik, míg minden be nem teljesedik. Mondj még egy törvényt, ami "beteljesedhet". Csak jövendölés teljesedhet be. És ezeknek a próféciáknak nagy része már beteljesedett.



Az a gond, hogy abban az időben és földrajzi helyen a környék tele volt olyan kultúrákkal, amikben próféták éltek. 




> Itt megint kutyulod a kereszténységet a Katolikus Egyházzal. A katolicizmus csak egyik irányzata a kereszténységnek, ami éppen nem bibliai alapokon áll, hanem a pápai dogmákon, és a hagyományokon. De már ezt is leírtam, kicsit olvass vissza.



Én is leírtam. Mikor indult a kereszténység és mikor reformálták ? 
A közben eltelt idő bizony ----- bárhogy fáj: evolucionista !!- közös a gyökér, közös a bűnökkel terhelődés ..... ( Ez egy kicsit olyan: mint az MSZP: ők már nem az MSZMP utódja, megtagadják annak üzelmeit, de azért a teljes vagyon és a személyzet valahogy folytonos maradt...)



> Itt a görög filozófiákról beszéltünk, amik belekerültek katolikus tanok közé, de ne mondd már, hogy az enyészeté lett Arisztotelész, Platón, Diogenész (nem akit Aer emleget, hanem a hordós), és mások. Az ő nézeteikből a Katolikus Egyház átvett egyes tanokat (pl. a test és lélek különválasztása, stb,), de megtehette, hiszen nem bibliai alapokon állt, ezért nem is számított, hogy ezek a tanok beilleszthetők-e a bibliai tanokba, vagy éppen ellentmondanak neki.
> A századok során számtalan dogmát (és úgy van, pogány ünnepeket is) épített a tanai közé a Katolikus Egyház, miközben a Bibliát csaknem teljesen elhagyta. Nem fért ugyanis össze a dogmáival.
> Ezért került sor a reformációra, de már erről is írtam.



Mondod Te. A katolikusok meg mást mondanak......




> Megint a Katolikus Egyházról beszélsz, nem a kereszténységről.
> Bizony nincs rá mentség. Meg arra több millió máglyára sincs mentség, amelyeken keresztényeket égettek el, mint eretnekeket, csak mert ragaszkodtak a bibliai tanokhoz az egyház dogmáival szemben.
> Felmerül bennem kérdés: Mit értesz Te "keresztény" szó, vagy "kereszténység" alatt?



kereszténység alatt mindazt az örökséget értem, ami a SAUL-PÁL óta ránk maradt.
És ebben bizony a katholicizmus , mint az EGYETEMESSÉG nem elhanyagolható, még ha a legnagyobb tévutakra is vezetődött.....



> Mert eddig úgy tűnik egyértelműen és kizárólag a középkori Katolikus Egyházat.
> A keresztény szó jelentése: Krisztuskövető, krisztusi, Krisztushoz hasonló.
> Ez aligha mondható el a középkori Katolikus Egyházról. Tehát akkor vagy pontos, ha nem nevezed kereszténynek.



A SAUL-PÁLista vallás valóban Krisztuskövető / ideológiai mártír !!/, ellenben egyáltalán NEM JÉZUSkövető !





> Ó, ezen már régen túl vagyunk, kedves Najahuha! Kicsit lapozz vissza! Annyi mindenben tájékozott vagy, és naprakész, úgy látszik ennél a blődlinél valahogy leragadtál. Ezek az ebihalak szerencsére már eltűntek a tankönyvekből is, pedig mindig az oktatási rendszer reagál utoljára. Az orvostanhallgatók hamarabb elfelejtették ezt a nagy bakit. Ma már senki sem tartja a magzat méhen belüli fejlődését a törzsfejlődés szakaszainak.



Látom, felületesen olvastad el a kép alatti szöveget.

De ami rosszabb, nem is értetted meg, miért is raktam ide.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 14)

najahuha írta:


> Kedves Jaszladany !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 14)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Ez nem logika kedves jászladány hanem hit.



Hit és logika... nem zárja ki egymást. Jó esetben.



Aerensiniac írta:


> Hit abban hogy semmi más lehetséges válasz nem létezhet attól függetlenül hogy egy fia konkrétum sincs a kezünkben.
> Ezzel pedig vissza is érkeztünk a kettőnk beszélgetésének legelejére hogy a hittel vitatkozni nem lehet mert az nem logikai érveken alapul.



Ne kezd megint, egy csomó konkrétumot felsoroltam már!
Mindebből arra a következtetésre jutottál, hogy én csak hit alapján vagyok kreácionista? Hol voltál eddig?




Aerensiniac írta:


> Azonban ettől függetlenül inkább pittinek írtam, hogy nincsen mi ellen érvelnem mert csak teóriákról beszélgetünk. Attól hogy Jászladány vagy a második vagy a harmadik, tételesen bebizonyítja hogy az evolúció elmélet egy baromság, még egy lépéssel közelebb sem vagyunk a teremtőhöz vagy a teremtéshez.



Már hogyne lennénk!?




Aerensiniac írta:


> A senkinek nem tisztje hogy vizsgálja a teremtő miben létét típusú rendkívül kényelmes állásfoglalás pedig csak ara jó hogy háromszor aláhúzzuk hogy a creacionistáknak épp úgy halvány lila fingjuk sincs a teremtésről mint bárki másnak a bolygón. Ezt pedig csak tetőzi hogy abban áll az egész kreacionizmus fogalma hogy két kézzel ütik az evolúciós elméletet, mert ha az megdől akkor kizárásos alapon csak ők nyerhetnek.



Miért? Nem?



Aerensiniac írta:


> Van akinek ez elég, de engedelmetekkel én azt mondanám hogy van akit pedig a válaszok érdekelnek és nem a kérdések. Épp ezért hidegen hagy hogy a kreacionalizmus kontra evolúció pankrátor meccset ki nyeri, mert válaszokat úgyse kapunk belőle.



Mire akarsz válaszokat, kedves Aer? Eddig érveket kértél, hoztam. Most mi a probléma?


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 14)

najahuha írta:


> Rendben. Tehát akkor ez hitéleti propaganda GITT részéről. ( Csak mellékesen jegyzem meg, én a csendes de kitartó és következetes PÉLDAmutatást többre tartom.)



Nem propaganda, hanem tanítás. Szép a példamutatás, de ahhoz, hogy egy keresztény jól ismerje a bibliai tanokat, ahhoz nem elég. Ahhoz tanítás kell.
Az én gyerekkori tanítóm nagyon jó és példamutató ember volt, de ettől én még nem tanultam volna meg olvasni és írni.




najahuha írta:


> Sajnos itt olyan ismerethalmaz keveredésről van szó, hogy jobb, ha nem mondok erre semmit.....
> Éppen ezen keredés utal a bigottságra, ahol már az önkrontroll sem igazán működik.



Hát ha Te össze tudod egyeztetni a Bibliát az evolúcióval, akkor nem tudom, milyen Bibliád van. Biztos nem az említett kódexeken alapul. Ha neked a hatnapos teremtés vagy az évmilliók ugyanaz... Ha az, hogy a fajok egymásból alakultak ki, vagy fajok szerint lettek megteremtve, az neked ugyanaz... hát akkor egyeztessél.




najahuha írta:


> Az evolúció itt működik a szemünk előtt. Persze aki mást vár: színes szélesvásznú és izgalmas kalandfilmet, az nagyot csalódik.....
> Elég legyen mondjuk az ÖSZVÉRt említenem ( jóllehet, ő szaporodásképtelen: a szamár 31 pár kromoszómájával szemben áll a ló 32 koromszómája..De az élőlények alacsonyabb szintjén ez szó szerint folyományos....)



Olyan élőlény hozol fel az evolúció mellett, amelyik szaporodásképtelen? Hogy lesz abból továbbfejlődés, kedves najahuha?




najahuha írta:


> Gitt rosszul közelíti meg a dolgokat.



Szerinted.



najahuha írta:


> Elolvastam a GITT: Teremtés + Evolúció ? című munkáját, gyakorlatilag semmi konkrétumot és TÁRGYI alátámasztást nem tartalmaz tudományfilozófiai kérdéseken túl, ami természetes, hiszen a tudomány / = a MEGISMERÉS folyamata !!! / sem egycsapásra tudja a föltoluló kérdésekre megadni a választ. ( Abba most nem megyek bele, hogy a magam részéről ezt a tudományos nyomulást mennyire elutasítom, mert állítom, hogy a tudomány sajnos tesz annyi kárt és alkot kétszer annyi megoldandó feladatot, mint amennyi boldogulást teremt az emberiség számára. De ez egy másik kérdéskör. Ez azonban nem azt jelenti, hogy a tudomány adott vizsgálatainak , eredményeinek VALÓSÁGbeli leképezése helytelen lenne.



Én meg egy csomó konkrétumot találtam benne. Fel is soroltam itt már néhányat.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 14)

najahuha írta:


> Kedves Jaszladany !
> 
> Kiegészítésképpen:
> 
> Az ÉRVELÉSben nem megengedett, hogy kétféle legyen, egy csak egy szűk rétegnek, egy pedig másoknak.... .



Azért nem szól neked, mert minek? Úgyis így reagálsz rá. Egy keresztény egészen másképp fogadja ezt az érvelést. Ettől függetlenül nincs elzárva tőled sem. Fenn van a neten. 



najahuha írta:


> Amire hivatkozol, valójában az maga a GITT féle prekoncepció alapja, hiszen az alapkérdése az:
> 
> "MIÉRT VESZÉLYES az evolúciós elmélet ?"
> 
> ...




Hát vitatkozzál Gitt-tel. Nem én írtam ezt a cikket. Én csak egyetértek vele. Elolvasom, mint bármely más elmélkedést, megvizsgálom, és ami hasznos, azt megtartom belőle magamnak. Gitt is ember, senki nem mondta, hogy tévedhetetlen, de a jó gondolatokat át lehet venni tőle.
Te tarthatod őt komplett idiótának, az a Te dolgod. Biztosan jobban értesz a szakterületéhez.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 14)

najahuha írta:


> Éppen ez az. A Biblia csak egy a sok közül. Jelentősége csak a maga által határolt környezetben kiemelkedő.
> Magyarán nem maga a Biblia a kinyilatkoztatás, hanem a Biblia alapjainak emlékezete.



Isten tehát kijelentett egy emlékezetet. Nagyon értelmes. Ebből igazán megtudhatjuk, kicsoda Isten, és hogyan viszonyul az emberhez.




najahuha írta:


> Az egy dolog, hogy kigyomlálta. No de mikor indult a kreszténység, és mikor is gyomláltak és hányszor ?? Na most ha már gyomlálni kell, akkor sajnos ez azt is mutatja, hogy már az ősidőkben is kellett gyomlálni..... És bizony van úgy, hogy sok kontár nem a gyomot szedi, hanem pont a nemesebbjét.....



A reformáció nem a Bibliából gyomlált, hanem azokat a nem biblikus tanokat vetette el, amiket a katolikus egyház kreált magának a Bibliától függetlenül.
Nem tudom, miről beszélsz. A bibliai szövegek nem változtak az idők során. Ma is ugyanazt olvassuk, amit az apostolok leírtak. Erről tegnap már írtam. Az Ószövetségre ez pláne igaz, különösen a Holt-tengeri tekercsek megtalálása óta. Te jöttél Qumránnal.




najahuha írta:


> Akkor gyakorlatilag ebben egyetértünk. Tehát korlátozottan már bizonyítható az evolúció: fajon belül működik.



Fajon belül nincs evolúció najahuha. Eddig az egyik fajból a másikba való átmenetekről beszéltünk, ezt neveztük evolúciónak. Amiről te beszélsz, az alkalmazkodás.
Nem ugyanaz.



najahuha írta:


> Egyáltalán nem csak az izraeliták voltak monoteisták. Tizezer évre visszamenőlegesen léteznek adatok Indiában az egyistenhitre. Ahogy EGYIPTOMban is Mózest megelőzően létezett. ( Napisten, csak amit mások többistenként látnak benne, az az egyetlen NAP mint FÉNY megnyilvánulási formái...)



Ja persze, kiválaszthattál a 800 millióból egyet, és az lett a háziistened. Holnap meg egy másik. Az Egyiptomiaknál hol Napisten volt a befutó, hol meg Anubisz, hol meg egy harmadik, attól függően, hogy az épp ügyeletes fáraó melyiket tartotta szerencsésebbnek. Hát ha ez monoteizmus... egészen mást értünk szerintem a kifejezéseken.



najahuha írta:


> Az egyetemességek nem a Bibliából következőek, hanem fordítva: a Biblia lejegyzi ezeket az egyetemességeket, néhol pedig kisajátítja az izraelitáknak.
> Ha konkrétan nem is emberáldozat - bár erre való isteni próbatétel is szerepel !, tehát nem állt távol a zsidóktól sem !, van elég szörnyűség, ami Palesztina , Kánaán stb. elfoglalását illeti, méghozzá ISTENI parancsra, az ő istenük segédletével!



Kutyulsz már ide mindent megint!



najahuha írta:


> Az a gond, hogy abban az időben és földrajzi helyen a környék tele volt olyan kultúrákkal, amikben próféták éltek.



Volt sok próféta, persze. Izraelben is sok volt. Amikor Akháb király meg akarta tudakolni, megnyerik-e a csatát, négyszáz próféta mondta neki, hogy hogyne! Naná, hogy megnyeri. Csak Mikeás mondta, hogy jól el fogják porolni. Meg is haragudott érte Akháb. De Mikeásnak lett igaza. 
Mindegy hány próféta volt, igazi próféta ez a 400-ból 1 arány lehetett, jó esetben. Beteljesedett próféciák csak a Bibliában vannak feljegyezve. Ilyenek egyetlen más vallásban vagy szent könyvben sincsenek.

Volt sok próféta, vallásalapító, tanító, stb. nem kétséges.

De egyetlen egy sincs, akinek a születésétől a haláláig előre meg lett volna jövendölve az egész élete, több száz évvel a megszületése előtt, a legapróbb részletekig, úgy mint Jézusnak.
Csak Jézusról több mint 330 prófécia található az Ószövetségben. Egytől egyig mind beteljesedett Jézus életében.
Ennek nem tudsz melléállítani semmilyen kollektív emléket, hagyományt, szent könyvet, filozófiát.
Szóval felejtsük el a többi maszlagot.




najahuha írta:


> kereszténység alatt mindazt az örökséget értem, ami a SAUL-PÁL óta ránk maradt.



Kereszténység alatt azt kell érteni, amit a szó jelent: Christianos - krisztusi 
Minden más belemagyarázás.




najahuha írta:


> A SAUL-PÁLista vallás valóban Krisztuskövető / ideológiai mártír !!/, ellenben egyáltalán NEM JÉZUSkövető !



Ez meg egy nagy butaság, úgy ahogy van, már bocsánat. 
Kíváncsi lennék, szerinted mi a különbség Jézus és Krisztus között (még leírni is furcsa).


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 14)

Jaszladany írta:


> Miért? Nem?


Nem. Gyakorlatilag az egész dolog az evolúció elmélet földbedöngölésére megy ki, méghozzá olyan szinten hogy a teremtő, a teremtés teljesen másodlagos helyre szorul vissza.

Ha a meccsnek vége akkor (maximum) annyit sikerült bebizonyítani hogy az evolúció elmélet egy baromság (rosszabb esetben hogy mind a két fél mentális problémákkal küszköd), és ennek a grandiózus végeredménynek köszönhetően mennyivel is jutottunk közelebb a teremtésünk megismeréséhez? Semmivel, mert az egész dolog nem arról szólt hanem a szálka keresésről az evolúcióban.


Jaszladany írta:


> Mire akarsz válaszokat, kedves Aer? Eddig érveket kértél, hoztam. Most mi a probléma?


Igen, érveket kértem.
Csak tudod két féle módja van az érvelésnek. Az egyik amikor a vita tárgyát hozzuk előtérbe és hogy mindenki tanulhasson belőle szemléltetjük a dolgot. A másik hogy addig csesztetem a szemben álló felet amíg az vagy fel nem adja vagy ki nem kel magából.
Mint valószínűleg feltűnt egy olyan vitában ami érdekel is ha lehet az első megoldást szeretem.

Mindezt csak azért írom mert pitti az orrom alá dörgölte hogy tőlem érvet még nem látott, közvetlen miután hogy ő leírja hogy a teremtő miben léte részlet kérdés és a kreacionalizmusnak nem tisztje azt vizsgálni.
Szeretném tudni hogy mire szeretne tőlem érvet látni mert én abszolúte nem vagyok érdekelt a sárdobálásban, hogy az egyik azt hiszi a semmiből lettünk a másik meg hogy nem semmiből *csak* "láááthatatlanból".

A beszélgetés elején úgy tűnt hogy érdekes téma lesz azonban megakadtunk a ki állít nagyobb hülyeségeket szinten aminek a teremtéshez baromi kevés köze van.
Persze ha csak nem azt akarjuk szemléltetni hogy az se egészen normális aki az emberi fajt megteremtette.


----------



## pitti (2009 December 14)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Mindezt csak azért írom mert pitti az orrom alá dörgölte hogy tőlem érvet még nem látott, közvetlen miután hogy ő leírja hogy a teremtő miben léte részlet kérdés és a kreacionalizmusnak nem tisztje azt vizsgálni.
> Szeretném tudni hogy mire szeretne tőlem érvet látni mert én abszolúte nem vagyok érdekelt a sárdobálásban, hogy az egyik azt hiszi a semmiből lettünk a másik meg hogy nem semmiből *csak* "láááthatatlanból".


Aere marha sokat tanultal Ernoetol. Eloszor is kiforgatod a szavaimat. En azt irtam (talan nem ezekkel a szavakkal) hogy azok a tudosok akik az ID-vel foglalkoznak nem tartjak a feladatuknak a Tervezo kiletenek a megallapitasat. Nem az a celjuk.
Erveket a te allaspontod tisztazasa erdekeben remeltem toled, vagy a masik allaspontjanak a megdontesere.
Ezzel szemben csak annyit hallok (olvasok) toled, hogy az ID "baromsag" meg "hit". Ez rendben is lenne, ha felhoznal a "baromsag" es "hit" ellen erveket.
Avagy kijelentsd hogy ez es ez a te allaspontod es akkor varjuk az erveket annak az alatamasztasara.
Igy erthetobb?


----------



## siriusB (2009 December 14)

Kedves Jászladány! Hiába mondod, hogy az off, ha a Biblia szóba kerül, ha egyszer te abból indulsz ki, amikor a kreacionista elméletet mellett foglalsz állást. Pedig szerintem - és úgy érzem ezzel nem vagyok egyedül - éppen ezért nem tudsz Aerensiniacnak meggyőző érvvel szolgálni. Az ugyanis nem érv, amit az Ószövetségből tanultál, mert az Ószövetség a sumer eredettörténetből származik és ugyancsak nem érv az amit az Újszövetségből tanultál, mert hiszed vagy sem az amit ott olvasol bizony nagyon hiányos. Pitti által hiányolt reinkarnáció csak egy szelete annak, ami nincs benn az Újszövetségben, pedig benn lehetne. Arról már nem is beszélek, amit Jézus nevében elkövetett az egyháza. Éppen a valahol általad említett háborúzó, egymást gyilkoló, elfajzott emberiség kapott e téren szép adag példamutatást attól az egyháztól, aki Jézus követőjének tartja magát...


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 14)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Nem. Gyakorlatilag az egész dolog az evolúció elmélet földbedöngölésére megy ki, méghozzá olyan szinten hogy a teremtő, a teremtés teljesen másodlagos helyre szorul vissza.



Ha az egyiket földbe döngölöd, a másik jut érvényre. Miért lesz másodlagos, nem értem



Aerensiniac írta:


> Ha a meccsnek vége akkor (maximum) annyit sikerült bebizonyítani hogy az evolúció elmélet egy baromság (rosszabb esetben hogy mind a két fél mentális problémákkal küszköd), és ennek a grandiózus végeredménynek köszönhetően mennyivel is jutottunk közelebb a teremtésünk megismeréséhez? Semmivel, mert az egész dolog nem arról szólt hanem a szálka keresésről az evolúcióban.



A teremtésünket már nem lehet tudományos érvekkel megismerni. Ezekkel az érvekkel csak addig lehet eljutni, hogy teremtés vagy evolúció.




Aerensiniac írta:


> Igen, érveket kértem.
> Csak tudod két féle módja van az érvelésnek. Az egyik amikor a vita tárgyát hozzuk előtérbe és hogy mindenki tanulhasson belőle szemléltetjük a dolgot. A másik hogy addig csesztetem a szemben álló felet amíg az vagy fel nem adja vagy ki nem kel magából.
> Mint valószínűleg feltűnt egy olyan vitában ami érdekel is ha lehet az első megoldást szeretem.
> .



Mivel csesztettelek? Nem azt akartad tudni, miért a kreácionizmus pártján állok, és nem az evolúciójén? Csupán ezeket az okokat soroltam.



Aerensiniac írta:


> Mindezt csak azért írom mert pitti az orrom alá dörgölte hogy tőlem érvet még nem látott, közvetlen miután hogy ő leírja hogy a teremtő miben léte részlet kérdés és a kreacionalizmusnak nem tisztje azt vizsgálni.
> Szeretném tudni hogy mire szeretne tőlem érvet látni mert én abszolúte nem vagyok érdekelt a sárdobálásban, hogy az egyik azt hiszi a semmiből lettünk a másik meg hogy nem semmiből *csak* "láááthatatlanból".



Nem kell érveket hoznod. Én elsoroltam az érveimet, ennyi az egész. Nem szántam sárdobálásnak, vita is inkább csak Ernoe-vel lett belőle. Amúgy én elég jól ismerem az evolúció érveit, én is azt tanultam az iskolában.



Aerensiniac írta:


> A beszélgetés elején úgy tűnt hogy érdekes téma lesz azonban megakadtunk a ki állít nagyobb hülyeségeket szinten aminek a teremtéshez baromi kevés köze van.
> Persze ha csak nem azt akarjuk szemléltetni hogy az se egészen normális aki az emberi fajt megteremtette.



Ezt nem tudom, én nem így láttam. Érvek és ellenérvek ütköztek. Ezt lehet úgyis felfogni, hogy mindenki hülyeséget állít a másik véleménye szerint, de minek. Ha nem értünk egyet, természetes, hogy mindenki a maga meggyőződését tartja helyesnek, különben nem lenne róla meggyőződve. Emiatt nem kell lelombozódni.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 14)

siriusB írta:


> Kedves Jászladány! Hiába mondod, hogy az off, ha a Biblia szóba kerül, ha egyszer te abból indulsz ki, amikor a kreacionista elméletet mellett foglalsz állást. Pedig szerintem - és úgy érzem ezzel nem vagyok egyedül - éppen ezért nem tudsz Aerensiniacnak meggyőző érvvel szolgálni. Az ugyanis nem érv, amit az Ószövetségből tanultál, mert az Ószövetség a sumer eredettörténetből származik és ugyancsak nem érv az amit az Újszövetségből tanultál, mert hiszed vagy sem az amit ott olvasol bizony nagyon hiányos. Pitti által hiányolt reinkarnáció csak egy szelete annak, ami nincs benn az Újszövetségben, pedig benn lehetne. Arról már nem is beszélek, amit Jézus nevében elkövetett az egyháza. Éppen a valahol általad említett háborúzó, egymást gyilkoló, elfajzott emberiség kapott e téren szép adag példamutatást attól az egyháztól, aki Jézus követőjének tartja magát...



Annak, hogy teremtés vagy evolúció útján kerültünk-e ide erre a földre, nincs köze a Bibliához. És én a teremtés mellett nem is bibliai alapon érveltem.
A Biblia-témát najahuha hozta be, nekem nem is állt szándékomban rá kitérni. Nézd végig az érveimet, amiket Aernek felhoztam, egyik sem bibliai alapú.

A többi dologra, amit írtál az Ószövetségről vagy az Újszövetségről meg az egyházról már megírtam a véleményemet. Sem az Ó- sem az Újszövetséggel nem érveltem a kreacionizmus mellett. Nem tudom, najahuha is és te hogyan olvastok... minden tizedik sort? Vagy szelektíven? Vagy egyáltalán ezt a topicot?
Leírok egy oldalt, és mintha ott se lenne... Előhozakodsz megint ugyanazzal. Szerintem froclizol, hogy Pitti szóhasználatával éljek. Nem baj, nem írom le újra. Őrizgesd csak magadnak a kis téveszméidet, ha ez boldoggá tesz, és fáraszt utána nézni egy kicsit a dolgoknak. Persze meglehet, hogy szándékosan nem nézel utána, hisz akkor mi lenne a kedvenc eszméiddel?


----------



## pitti (2009 December 15)

Jaszladany írta:


> A többi dologra, amit írtál az Ószövetségről vagy az Újszövetségről meg az egyházról már megírtam a véleményemet. Sem az Ó- sem az Újszövetséggel nem érveltem a kreacionizmus mellett. Nem tudom, najahuha is és te hogyan olvastok... minden tizedik sort? Vagy szelektíven? Vagy egyáltalán ezt a topicot?
> Leírok egy oldalt, és mintha ott se lenne... Előhozakodsz megint ugyanazzal. Szerintem froclizol, hogy Pitti szóhasználatával éljek. Nem baj, nem írom le újra. Őrizgesd csak magadnak a kis téveszméidet, ha ez boldoggá tesz, és fáraszt utána nézni egy kicsit a dolgoknak. Persze meglehet, hogy szándékosan nem nézel utána, hisz akkor mi lenne a kedvenc eszméiddel?


Ez igy van. A Jaszladany ide beirt szamtalan tudomanyos felfedezest es kutatasi eredmenyt a nezete alatamasztrasara. 
Ezt egyesek ugyesen atleptek, marginalizaltak, es tovabbi bizonyitekokat kovetelnek.

Kezdem elszegyelni magamat az intelligencia neveben.....:8:


----------



## siriusB (2009 December 15)

Jaszladany írta:


> Nem tudom, najahuha is és te hogyan olvastok... minden tizedik sort? Vagy szelektíven? Vagy egyáltalán ezt a topicot?





pitti írta:


> Ez igy van. A Jaszladany ide beirt szamtalan tudomanyos felfedezest es kutatasi eredmenyt a nezete alatamasztrasara.
> Ezt egyesek ugyesen atleptek, marginalizaltak, es tovabbi bizonyitekokat kovetelnek.
> 
> Kezdem elszegyelni magamat az intelligencia neveben.....:8:



Bocsánat, félek, hogy teljesen igazatok van. Borzasztó kevés az időm, mostanság, pedig nagyon szeretném követni a témát. Ez az oka, hogy tényleg minden tizedik sort olvasok el."Villámolvasás".:mrgreen: Ígérem ezentúl hallgatok, mint a sír!kiss

Utoljára csak annyit szeretnék kérdezni tőletek, hogy a Teremtés véleményetek és a kreacionisták véleménye szerint hogy ment végbe? Tényleg "sárból" alkotta az embert isten, majd lelket lehelt belé? Mert akkor megint csak ott vagyunk, hogy az élettelen anyagból keletkezett, azaz teremtetett az élet. Persze, a Teremtő számára nincs lehetetlen...


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 15)

pitti írta:


> Ez igy van. A Jaszladany ide beirt szamtalan tudomanyos felfedezest es kutatasi eredmenyt a nezete alatamasztrasara.
> Ezt egyesek ugyesen atleptek, marginalizaltak, es tovabbi bizonyitekokat kovetelnek.
> 
> Kezdem elszegyelni magamat az intelligencia neveben.....:8:




Köszönöm Pitti, örülök, hogy Te is így látod.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 15)

siriusB írta:


> Bocsánat, félek, hogy teljesen igazatok van. Borzasztó kevés az időm, mostanság, pedig nagyon szeretném követni a témát. Ez az oka, hogy tényleg minden tizedik sort olvasok el."Villámolvasás".:mrgreen: Ígérem ezentúl hallgatok, mint a sír!kiss



Kedves SiriusB, nem kell hallgatnod, írjál nyugodtan. Majd szólok, ha volt már egy téma.



siriusB írta:


> Utoljára csak annyit szeretnék kérdezni tőletek, hogy a Teremtés véleményetek és a kreacionisták véleménye szerint hogy ment végbe? Tényleg "sárból" alkotta az embert isten, majd lelket lehelt belé? Mert akkor megint csak ott vagyunk, hogy az élettelen anyagból keletkezett, azaz teremtetett az élet. Persze, a Teremtő számára nincs lehetetlen...



Csak a saját nevemben beszélhetek, Pitti helyett nem mondhatok véleményt.

Amit én elfogadok ebben a kérdésben, az a bibliai leírás:
"1Móz. 2.7.:
Azután megformálta az ÚRisten az embert a föld porából, és élet leheletét lehelte orrába. Így lett az ember élőlénnyé."

Ez nem azt mondja, hogy az élettelen anyagból keletkezett vagy teremtetett az élet, hanem hogy Isten életre keltette az élettelen anyagot, a saját életét lehelve belé. Az élet tehát élőtől származik, nem élettelen anyagból.

Két tapasztalati tény: 
1. az anyagnak nincs élete önmagában. Ha az élet elszáll, csak élettelen anyag marad az élőlényből. Hiába van meg egy halott testben minden, ami az élethez kell, ha meghalt, nem tudjuk életre kelteni. Az élet tehát valahonnan máshonnan jön, nem az anyagból. (A klinikai halál még visszafordítható állapot, de nem sokáig. Pedig a test anyaga később is ugyanaz. Felmerül bennem a kérdés: Ha egy komplett élőlényt, aki meghalt, modern orvosi eszközökkel sem tudunk életre kelteni, hogy tudott volna akkor magától életre kelni egy élettelen kis anyaghalmaz?)

(Csak egy közbevetett példa: a búzaszemet már annyiszor alkotó elemeire bontották. Pontosan tudják miből áll, milyen anyagból mennyi van benne, és ezekből tökéletesen össze is tudnak rakni egy búzaszemet. De az az előállított búzaszem sosem csirázik ki.)

2. tény: Az ember testének kémiai összetétele megegyezik a föld kémiai összetételével. (Ez azért négyezer évvel ezelőtt, amikor ezt leírták, nem volt olyan evidens. Nem létezett szerves kémia, meg ilyesmi.)


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 15)

Aerensiniac írta:


> ... a másik meg hogy nem semmiből *csak* "láááthatatlanból".



De hát nem így van, kedves Aer? 
Nem minden, amit magad körül látsz, elemeire bomolva pusztán sűrített energia? A mi testünk is abból áll. 
Én döbbentem meg a legjobban, amikor először hallottam, hogy az atom nagy része üres, és ha teljesen szétbontják az atommagot, a protonokat, stb., nem marad már, csak láthatatlan energia.
Azért ez sem olyan evidens, hogy évezredekkel ezelőtt ilyet leírjanak. Értelmezheted, ahogy akarod, de a megállapítás akkor is igaz: láthatatlanból van, ami látható.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 15)

siriusB írta:


> ... reinkarnáció csak egy szelete annak, ami nincs benn az Újszövetségben, pedig benn lehetne.



Kedves SirusB, úgy érzem ezzel a reinkarnáció-dologgal mégis adósod vagyok.
A 603-as bejegyzésemet, ha megnézed, ott leírtam, miért nem lehetett semmilyen betoldás vagy radírozás az Újszövetségben. A modern régészeti kutatások ma ezt már teljesen kizárják, nem is érv már bibliakritikusok körében a Bibliával szemben.

De nem írtam arról, hogy logikai alapon miért nem lehetett benne a Bibliában.
A Biblia az első betűjétől az utolsóig, tökéletes logikai egységet alkot. Bár különböző emberek írták, különböző korokban és különböző helyeken, ráadásul évezredeken át, az egész mégis annyira egységes, annyira megkomponált, olyan zseniálisan felépített, hogy akárki elolvassa, látja, ez egyetlen szerző műve.
Könyvről könyvre, lépésről lépésre bontakozik ki benne az isteni megváltás terve, aminek a bűnért járó ítélet, és az attól való megmenekülés módja, a helyettes áldozat áll a középpontjában. Egyértelmű üzenete, hogy ha nincs bűnért való áldozat, (azaz megváltás), az emberekre ítélet vár. Nincs több élet, nincs többszöri születés, sem többszöri halál. Ezt olvassuk:

"És amint elrendeltetett, hogy az emberek egyszer meghaljanak, azután pedig ítélet következik,
úgy Krisztus is egyszer áldoztatott fel, hogy sokak bűnét elvegye;" (Zsid. 9.27-28.)

Tehát a Biblia álláspontja: az emberek egyszer halnak meg, és utána ítélet következik. Az ítélet alól pedig egyedül Krisztus helyettes áldozata nyújt menekülést.
Ezzel tökéletes összhangban van az Ószövetség üzenete is: erről beszél Mózes törvénye, az összes könyvön végighúzódó állatáldozatok, amelyek mind a Messiás helyettes áldozatára mutattak. 

A reinkarnáció tana szerint életek sokasága során fokozatosan jobb ember leszel, majd végül eléred a Nirvánát.
Itt a halál csak átmenet egyik életből a másikba, nincs ítélet, legfeljebb alacsonyabb szintre kerülsz, ha az előző életedben rendetlen voltál; nincs megváltás, hisz magadat váltod meg az életeid során történő lassú megtisztulással. Nincs bűnért való áldozat, hisz magad vezekelsz a bűneidért a következő életedben.

Mint látod, a reinkarnáció dióhéjban is tökéletesen ellentmond a Biblia tanításainak.
Ezért nem "lehetne benne" a Bibliában a reinkarnáció.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 15)

pitti írta:


> Aere marha sokat tanultal Ernoetol. Eloszor is kiforgatod a szavaimat. En azt irtam (talan nem ezekkel a szavakkal) hogy azok a tudosok akik az ID-vel foglalkoznak nem tartjak a feladatuknak a Tervezo kiletenek a megallapitasat. Nem az a celjuk.
> Erveket a te allaspontod tisztazasa erdekeben remeltem toled, vagy a masik allaspontjanak a megdontesere.
> Ezzel szemben csak annyit hallok (olvasok) toled, hogy az ID "baromsag" meg "hit". Ez rendben is lenne, ha felhoznal a "baromsag" es "hit" ellen erveket.
> Avagy kijelentsd hogy ez es ez a te allaspontod es akkor varjuk az erveket annak az alatamasztasara.
> Igy erthetobb?


Nem pitti, nem feltétlen érthetőbb hogy mit kellene az ellen felhoznom ha valakinek a biblia is elég ahhoz hogy tudja hogy az evolúció egy baromság.
Esetleg támadnom kellene az épelméjűségét?
Remélem hogy nem arra célozgatsz hogy az evolúció mellett kellene érveket felsorakoztatnom és be kellene szállnom az adok kapok meccsbe, mert hidegen hagy. Vagy lehet valami információt megtudni itt vagy nem. Az hogy ki mennyire tudja szétszedni a másik elméletét olyan szinten nem érdekel hogy öröm nézni.

Meghallgattam egy csomó érvet jászladány részéről hogy miért is rossz elgondolás az evolúció. Elfogadom. Legyen az evolúció rossz, de akkor most mi van? Megtudtam bármennyivel is többet a teremtésről vagy a creátorról?

Azt mondod hogy "nem tartjak a feladatuknak a Tervezo kiletenek a megallapitasat. Nem az a celjuk." Hanem mi a céljuk? az evolúció megdöntése? Ez a kreacionalizmus? Tök úgy néz ki mint az ateizmus csak éppen inverzben, komolyan. Ez se tesz le az asztalra semmi érdemit, hanem kimerül abban hogy neki ugrik a másik érveinek aztán szétcincálja őket.

Ha komolyan nem érted hogy mi a problémám akkor hagyjuk a dolgot, mert én a te szavaidat nem forgatom sehova, csak éppen baromira nem érdekel hogy az evolúció kontra ID meccset ki nyeri, lévén egyetlen egy lépéssel sem kerülünk közelebb a téma tulajdonképpeni magjához, a teremtőhöz.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 15)

Jaszladany írta:


> A teremtésünket már nem lehet tudományos érvekkel megismerni. Ezekkel az érvekkel csak addig lehet eljutni, hogy teremtés vagy evolúció.


Ergo a teljes diszkusszió értelmetlen, mert vagy így, vagy úgy de nem a tények csapnak össze benne hanem egy korlátolt faj korlátolt elképzelései arról hogy hogyan jöhetett létre.

Pontosan ezt mondtam Jászladány és nem többet.
Én nem rendelkezek fél könyvtárnyi lexikális tudással a témában így egyszerű paraszti ésszel a gyakorlatot vizsgálom és nem az elméletet.
Márpedig ebben az elméleti csatározásban minden gyakorlati példa arra van ellőve hogy a másiknak ellentmondjunk, nem pedig arra hogy a teremtést közelebbről megismerjük.

Azt mondtad hogy a teremtésünket ennél jobban nem lehet megismerni, mert vagy evolúció, vagy ID. Azonban mivel egyik sem ad semmilyen kerek perec választ, azaz mind a kettő elemi hiányosságokkal küszköd, a teljes dolog értelmét veszti.

Vagy le tudunk tenni valamit az asztalra ami képes felölelni a teremtést vagy pedig nem. Ebben az evolúció megbukott, az ID pedig még csak nem is érdekelt benne, mert csak annyit akar hogy ismerje el mindenki hogy teremtve lettünk. Az hogy hogyan, miért, ki vagy miáltal, milyen célból, stb stb stb már teljesen mindegy számára.
Én speciel pont ezekre a kérdésekre keresem a választ és nem arra hogy Darwin avagy a 12 apostol volt-e a tutibb.
Ezt mindenki döntse el saját maga úgy ahogy csak akarja.


----------



## najahuha (2009 December 15)

najahuha írta:


> Kedves Jaszladany !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 15)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Nem pitti, nem feltétlen érthetőbb hogy mit kellene az ellen felhoznom ha valakinek a biblia is elég ahhoz hogy tudja hogy az evolúció egy baromság.



Miért mondod, hogy nekem a Biblia is elég? Az érveim közül egy sem a Biblián alapult. Szimpla tényeken, kísérleteken és megfigyeléseken alapult a genetika, a biológia és a geológia területéről. Én nem a Bibliával érveltem.



Aerensiniac írta:


> Ha komolyan nem érted hogy mi a problémám akkor hagyjuk a dolgot, mert én a te szavaidat nem forgatom sehova, csak éppen baromira nem érdekel hogy az evolúció kontra ID meccset ki nyeri, lévén egyetlen egy lépéssel sem kerülünk közelebb a téma tulajdonképpeni magjához, a teremtőhöz.



Én értem, hogy mi a problémád. De a tudomány területéről át kell lépned a teológia területére, ha azt akarod kikutatni, melyik vallás mögött áll az igazi teremtő, vagy áll-e valamelyik mögött egyáltalán. Mert a dolog innen már a teológia témakörébe tartozik.
Minden vallás azt mondja, hogy nála van Isten kijelentése. Bonyolult kérdés, mert itt már több alternatíva van, nem csak kettő. De azért vannak fogódzók.
Viszont a tudományok segítségével ezt a kérdést nem lehet eldönteni.


----------



## siriusB (2009 December 15)

najahuha írta:


> Idézet:
> Eredeti szerzo najahuha Üzenet megjelenítése
> 
> A SAUL-PÁLista vallás valóban Krisztusköveto / ideológiai mártír !!/, ellenben egyáltalán NEM JÉZUSköveto !
> ...



Tényleg nehéz követni benneteket. Ezt most ki mondja kinek? Mármint, hogy ez butaság?:shock:


----------



## Hakima (2009 December 15)

najahuha
Állandó Tag

Státusz: Nem elérhető
Üzenet: 44
Regisztrált:: Dec 2009
Hol: Szombathely / Manchester

Ma, 02:31 PM


najahuha írta:


> Kedves Jaszladany !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## siriusB (2009 December 15)

Aerensiniac írta:


> csak éppen baromira nem érdekel hogy az evolúció kontra ID meccset ki nyeri, lévén egyetlen egy lépéssel sem kerülünk közelebb a téma tulajdonképpeni magjához, a teremtőhöz.



Szerintem senki nem fog nyerni, mert sem egyiket sem a másikat nem lehet bizonyítani. Mind a két oldalon tekintélyes tudósok bizonygatják az igazukat (igaz, az evolúció mellett pillanatnyilag nagyobb a tolongás, mert odaállni nem annyira kockázatos, mint a krecionisták mellé ). Megpróbálták ugyan bizonyítani az élet "véletlen" keletkezését is mindenféle, a természetben soha elő nem forduló körülmények között, de csak a legprimitívebb szinten.

Úgyhogy szerintem Pitti nem igazságos veled szemben, ha tőled várja a bizonyítékokat az evolúcióra. Ha az elmúlt csaknem 200 év alatt nem sikerült előbányászni azt a rengeteg átmeneti fajt, aminek léteznie kellett, akkor ez neked sem fog sikerülni.

A másik oldal, azaz a kreacionistákkal is az a gond, hogy már eleve a Teremtés és a Teremtő kilétében is nehéz dűlőre jutni. A védikus tanok és a maják vallása szerint többszörös teremtés volt (lehet, hogy másutt is, én csak ezt a kettőt ismerem). 

Azaz ez is csak hit kérdése és szerintem az evolúció is. 

Nagyon nem érdemes egymás torkának esni és a lekezelő megnyilvánulások is teljesen feleslegesek.

Amikor nagyon nagyon okos tudósok nem tudnak ebben a kérdésben dűlőre jutni, akkor mi itt hogy tudnánk bizonyítékokat felsorakoztatni.

Igazából csak arra tudunk példkat felhozni, hogy a *másik* oldalnak miért *nincs* igaza. Arra, hogy nekünk *miért van* igazunk, arra nem tudunk meggyőző érvekkel előállni.

Hogy őszinte legyek én is csak arra tudnék példákat, hogy miért nincs igaza az evolucionistáknak az élet keletkezésével kapcsolatban és miért nincs igaza (persze csak szerintem ) annak, aki szerint a Teremtő az embert a föld porából teremtette, és élet leheletét lehelte orrába.

Bár ez utóbbi közelebb áll az én _hitemhez_, csak azt nem tudom miért nem lehet ezt úgy _lefordítani_, hogy az, egy mai ember számára is elfogadható legyen, akkor is, ha tegyük fel nem vallásos. Jászladány azért megpróbálkozott ezzel, amikor azt írta, hogy az élő szervezet olyan anyagokból áll, amelyek megegyeznek a föld kémiai összetételével. Például a vérünkben a só aránya olyan, mint a tengervízben. 

Bizonyítani persze ezt sem lehet. Majd talán megtudjuk, amikor a földi pályafutásunk véget ér. (azt is, hogy van-e reinkarnáció )


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 15)

najahuha írta:


> ( a kereszténység evolúciója.......)



Nem akarok kukacoskodni, de az általad idemásolt fa nem a kereszténység evolúciója, mivel az evolúció a fejletlenebb formából a fejlettebbe való átmenetet jelenti, erről pedig itt szó sincs. A fa csupán azt ábrázolja, hogyan váltak ki egyes csoportok egymásból.



najahuha írta:


> Szomorú ezt hallani, ugyanis én úgy TUDom és VALLom, hogy csak EGY ÉLO IGAZ isten van.



Írhatnál valamit erről az egy igaz Istenről, akiben Te hiszel.



najahuha írta:


> Valóban nincs ma már a Bibliának erőfölénye, de a gondolkodás alapjaira nagyon rányomta a bélyegét.



Bárcsak jobban rányomta volna. Ott, ahol igazán a Bibliát követték, emberi életek fordultak pozitív irányba, és jellemek lettek jobbá. Ilyen pozitív átváltoztató ereje egyetlen más könyvnek sincs.



najahuha írta:


> Idézet:
> De ugye ahogy láthatjuk az ószövetségi isten meglehtosen rapszódikus, ha kell, tud ordibálni Mózessel és bárkivel, és még fenyegetni is képes..... Hát így állunk, még az isten lehet tökéletes......
> 
> Lásd akár Károlyi Biblia:
> ...



Látom. Miért nem idézed ide?
1 Móz. 3.14-24
És monda az Úr Isten a kígyónak: Mivelhogy ezt cselekedted, átkozott légy minden barom és minden mezei vad között; hasadon járj, és port egyél életed minden napjaiban.
*És ellenségeskedést szerzek közötted és az asszony között, a te magod között, és az ő magva között: az neked fejedre tapos, te pedig annak sarkát mardosod.*
Az asszonynak monda: Felette igen megsokasítom viselősséged fájdalmait, fájdalommal szűlsz magzatokat; és epekedel a te férjed után, ő pedig uralkodik te rajtad.
Az embernek pedig monda: Mivelhogy hallgattál a te feleséged szavára, és ettél arról a fáról, a melyről azt parancsoltam, hogy ne egyél arról: Átkozott legyen a föld te miattad, fáradságos munkával élj belőle életednek minden napjaiban.
Töviset és bogácskórót teremjen tenéked; s egyed a mezőnek fűvét.
Orczád verítékével egyed a te kenyeredet, míglen visszatérsz a földbe, mert abból vétettél: mert por vagy te s ismét porrá leszesz.
Nevezte vala pedig Ádám az ő feleségét Évának, mivelhogy ő lett anyja minden élőnek.
És csinála az Úr Isten Ádámnak és az ő feleségének bőr ruhákat, és felöltözteté őket.
És monda az Úr Isten: Ímé az ember olyanná lett, mint mi közűlünk egy, jót és gonoszt tudván. Most tehát, hogy ki ne nyújtsa kezét, hogy szakaszszon az élet fájáról is, hogy egyék, s örökké éljen:
Kiküldé őt az Úr Isten az Éden kertjéből, hogy mívelje a földet, a melyből vétetett vala.
És kiűzé az embert, és oda helyezteté az Éden kertjének keleti oldala felől a Kerúbokat és a villogó pallos lángját, hogy őrizzék az élet fájának útját."

Íme az idézet, amire hivatkozol. A vastagbetűs részt én emeltem ki, mint rendkívül fontos kijelentést: ezt hívják ősevangéliumnak.
Ez az első ígéret a Messiás eljövetelére: arra, hogy el fog jönni valaki, aki a gonosz fejére tapos, azaz legyőzi azt, bár az megmarja a sarkát, tehát ártani fog neki (Golgota.) És megtudjuk azt is, hogy a Messiás *csak* *az asszony magva* lesz, férfié nem. Tehát szűztől fog születni csoda útján. Ezt az ismertető jelet próféciában később is megismétli majd a Biblia.
Maga a teljes rész ítéletet mond ki az emberre az Istentől való elfordulásáért, az árulásáért, a törvényszegéséért. Itt nem csak egy tiltott gyümölcsről volt szó, sokkal többről.
Ebből a részből tudjuk meg, honnan ered a fájdalommal való szülés; a férfi uralkodása a nő felett; a nő romantikus, ám sokszor egyoldalú vágyódása; hogy miért teher a munka; miért vannak gyomok, és miért nőnek úgyis, ha senki sem veti el őket... rengeteg információ. És megtudjuk azt is, hogy ezek eredetileg nem így voltak. Mindez az Istentől való elszakadás következménye, a bűn következménye. Ezt a Biblia úgy nevezi: átok.
A kígyó pedig, aki a Sátán megszemélyesítése, port fog enni. Az ember pedig miből van? Porból. 
Megsemmisítő ítélet ez az emberen, de Isten nem hagyja, hogy az ember végleg kétségbeessen. Ott van benne a vigasztalás, a reménysugár. Lesz ebből szabadulás. Eljön majd az asszony magva, aki a kígyó fejére tapos, és elveszi az átkot. Sokba került Istennek, de teljesítette az ígéretét

De hol ordibál itt Isten, kedves najahuha? Hol rapszódikus? Hisz még ekkor is gondol arra, hogy az embernek legyen reménye.

1 Móz. 1.6
"És monda Isten: Legyen mennyezet a víz között, a mely elválaszsza a vizeket a vizektől.
Teremté tehát Isten a mennyezetet, és elválasztá a mennyezet alatt való vizeket, a mennyezet felett való vizektől. És úgy lőn."

Ebből is sokat megtudunk. Tehát volt egy vízburok felettünk is, és nem csak a földön voltak vizek. Ernoe hozta fel, hogy honnan esett az a sok víz a vízözön idején. Ő úgy gondolta, jogosan, hogy nem eshetett több víz, mint amennyi eleve a földön volt.
Túl azon, hogy felfakadtak a "föld mélységei" is, tehát ott is voltak vizek, ez a mennyezet felett levő víztömeg is lezuhant.
Sok tudós egyetért abban, hogy volt idő, amikor a földön mindenhol trópusi éghajlat uralkodott, még a sarkokon is. Szibériában is találtak pl. trópusi növények fosszíliáit, (és egy jégbe fagyott mammutnak is ilyen növények voltak a gyomrában.)
A teória szerint földön egységesen kb. 28 fok lehetett, és nem voltak évszakok. A nap sugarai szórtan jutottak be, nem égettek, és rendkívül magas volt a páratartalom, annyira, hogy nem kellett eső. Ebben a klímában az élet hihetetlenül burjánzott. A fosszíliák elképesztő méretű pálmaleveleket és hasonlókat őriztek meg. Hatalmas szitakötőket és más óriási rovarokat. Bőven volt tápláléka akkora hüllőknek, mint a dinoszaurusz, akik ebben a klímában, és az állandó meleg tóvizekben vidáman elvoltak.
A tudósok szerint ez a klíma akkor változott a maihoz hasonlóvá, amikor ez a vízburok a vízözön idején összeomlott, és lezuhant. Ez persze csak teória, de sok érdekes tény támasztja alá.

Ezzel a résszel mi a gondod, kedves najahuha? Itt se ordibál Isten.
Én még arra se tudok példát, hogy akár csak kiáltott volna.




najahuha írta:


> Na látod. Egy dogmarendszert helyezel az első helyre, kiemeled, KIVÉTELEZETTnek és MEGMÁSÍTHATATlannak, EGYEDÜLI IGAZSÁGnak állítod be ---- minden mást meg turmixnak nevezel...
> KETTŐS MÉRCE ! ( lásd akár a kereszténység családfáját....)



Ha a Bibliát dogmarendszernek tartod, az a Te dolgod. Ha filozófiákat ollózol innen onnan össze, azt én turmixnak nevezem.



najahuha írta:


> Hibás párhuzam ! Te kevered az anyagi -- biológiai származtatást - egy szellemi / lelki kapcsolatrendszerrel, struktúrával.



Nem én állítom párhuzamba, hanem a Biblia. János apostol mondja:
"Szeretteim, most Isten gyermekei vagyunk," I. Ján. 3,2.



najahuha írta:


> Lásd egyrészt az előzőeket, másrészt még emberi vonatkozásban is ellent kell mondanom neked: ugyanis a felnőttkori cselekedeink döntő része a gyerekkor milyenségén döl el.
> Amit Te mondtál, az is evolucionális tulajdonság.



Ha neked lenne igazad, mindenkinek a szülei felelnének a tetteiért. Jobbára öreg szülék ülnének a börtönökben. Ez nonszensz. Isten felelősségre vonja az embert a tettéért, tehát mindenki felelős azért, amit tesz.



najahuha írta:


> Én mondjuk konkrétan a mindkét oldalon MEGÁLDOTT fegyverekre gondoltam... De ezt már többször leírtam ....



Soha, egy keresztény sem áldott meg egyetlen fegyvert sem, mert Jézus nem tett ilyet. Keresztény pedig az, aki Jézus követője.



najahuha írta:


> Idézet:
> Eredeti szerzo najahuha Üzenet megjelenítése
> Istennek nincsenek VÁGYAI....... A Vágy egyébként is a bunök egyike.....
> Hm... A tékozló fiú példázatában Jézus az atyát úgy írja le, mint aki annyira várta vissza a fiát, hogy "távolról meglátta ot". Tehát figyelte a jöttét. És elébe futott! Nem is ment, hanem futott a fia elé. Nem mondod, hogy nem vágyott a fia után... És ezt a példázatot Jézus Istenrol mondta.
> ...



A Biblia beszél szimbólumokban is, és beszél konkrétan is. Maga a Biblia határozza meg, mikor melyiket alkalmazza, és akkor azt úgy kell értelmezni. Jézus példázatokban beszélt, és ezek egyik szereplője sokszor Isten volt: pl. a szőlőmívesek példázatában a gazda, az adós szolga példázatában az úr, a mennyegzőt tartó király példázatában a király, stb. Ezeket a szimbólumokat maga Jézus magyarázza meg, de a szőlőmíveseket pl. a farizeusok magyarázat nélkül is simán megértették. Dühösek is voltak érte.

A hatnapos teremtésről egy szóval sem mondja a Biblia, hogy szimbólum lenne. Nagyon is konkrét: "és lőn este, és lőn reggel, második nap."
Milyen este és reggel között telik el több száz millió év?
Amúgy ekkor teremtette meg Isten az időt is, valamint az egy napos, azaz 24 órás időegységet is. Azután már ez a 24 órás intervallum ismétlődik újra és újra mind a mai napig. 
Hogy lehetne ezt másképp értelmezni?



najahuha írta:


> Na látod. Ettől inkább földi, mint "égi".
> És éppen ettől nincs köze az ószövetségi dolgoknak Jézushoz: az ószövetségi istennek Jézus Atyjához.
> Lásd akár Bírák Könyve 1: 1-36 (Károlyi)



Az egész Ószövetség Jézusról szól, kedves Najahuha. Ezt maga Jézus mondja:
Ján. 5.39
"Tudakozzátok az írásokat, mert azt hiszitek, hogy azokban van a ti örök életetek; és ezek azok, a melyek bizonyságot tesznek rólam;"

Sőt Jézus maga az Ószövetség:
"Ján. 1.14
"És az Íge testté lett és lakozék mi közöttünk (és láttuk az ő dicsőségét, mint az Atya egyszülöttjének dicsőségét), a ki teljes vala kegyelemmel és igazsággal."

A Bírák könyvét nem idézem ide, mert hosszú. Izrael honfoglalásáról szól, amikor bevonult Kánaán földjére, és elfoglalta azt. Az a problémád, hogy ki kellett irtani az ott élő népeket?
Már mondtam: "S azért vár az Úr, hogy könyörüljön rajtatok, és azért felséges ő, hogy megkegyelmezzen néktek, mert az *ítélet Istene* az Úr;" (Ésa 30.18.)

Igen, Isten szeretet, és kegyelmes is, ugyanakkor az "ítélet Istene" is, mert igazságos. Sokáig "vár", "hosszan tűr", de egyszer lejár az idő, és jön az ítélet. A kánaáni népek megtérésére több mint 400 évig várt. Kánaánban élt és vándorolt Ábrahám, majd a fia Izsák, és később Jákob is. Ők több, mint 200 éven át hirdették Isten ismeretét a bálványimádó kánaáni népek között. A kánaániták láthatták az életüket. Szövetségeket is kötöttek velük, mert látták, hogy áldás kíséri őket. Ezután 400 év türelmi időt kaptak a kánaáni népek, hogy elvessék a bálványimádást, az emberáldozatokat, a gyermekáldozatokat (!), a vad szertartásaikkal járó utálatos dolgokat.
Nem hagyták abba. És jött az ítélet. Izrael hajtotta végre, mert Isten azt akarta, hogy lássák, milyen következményekkel jár, ha ugyanazokat a bűnöket művelik, mint az előttük levő népek.
Sokszor ugyanazt művelték, és akkor rájuk is eljött az ítélet. Ezért kerültek fogságba, majd szétszóratásba.
Isten nem kivételez, és a türelmi időszak egyszer lejár.
Ezt Jézus is hirdette:
"Luk. 13.5
Nem, mondom néktek: sőt inkább, ha meg nem tértek, mindnyájan hasonlóképen elvesztek."
Mát. 8.12
Ez ország fiai pedig kivettetnek a külső sötétségre; holott lészen sírás és fogaknak csikorgatása."




najahuha írta:


> Éppen ez az. Ebből is látszik, hogy a Júdaizmusból kiváló kereszténység az "újszövetsége" révén milyen ÚJ keleti vallásokból merített. Többek között a szüntelen megújuló FÉNY tanát.



Az Újszövetség kizárólag az Ószövetségen alapul.




najahuha írta:


> Sajnálattal látom, hogy a Biblia értelmezése esetleges: esetenként konkrétan értelmezett, lásd a HATNAPOS teremtést, esetenként meg amit éppen kiolvasnak a sorokból, a kor kívánalmainak megfelelően.
> El kellene dönteni, hogy a Biblia most akkor KVÁZI szöveg, EGY az EGYBeni, vagy felekezetenként és koronként bárki úgy értelmezi sorait, ahogy akarja.....



Lásd a hatnapos teremtést fentebb. A Biblia mindenhol egyértelműen jelzi, hol kell szimbolikusan értelmezni és hol pedig szó szerint. A szimbolizmushoz pedig magyarázattal szolgál.



najahuha írta:


> A magam hozzáállása jelen esetben az a pozíció, hogy Egy az egyben olvasom, és azt értelmezem egy az egyben, ami oda le van írva. Se többet, se kevesebbet. De főleg nem úgy, hogy egyáltalán a mára értelmezzem.



Úgy értelmezd, ahogy a Biblia önmagát magyarázza és értelmezi.




najahuha írta:


> ( Nem egyedi eset: végülis a méhek társadalma sem nagyon különbözik: szaporodásképtelen (nőivarú) dolgozók és hímivarúak. Ahhoz, hogy petét lerakó királynő jöjjön létre, az egyik kiválasztott dolgozó lárváját etetik speciális méhpempővel...)



A méhekről már én is írtam, ha visszakeresel. Az evolúció élő cáfolatai. Nem létezik megporzás méhek nélkül, tehát nem létezhettek virágok évmilliókig a méhek előtt. Az pedig, hogy egyszerre fejlődtek ki, egymással összhangban, évmilliókon át, egyszerűen képtelenség.




najahuha írta:


> Hibás értelmezés. Nem ezt mondtam. Azt mondtam, hogy az isteni kinyilatkoztatásokat többgenerációs emlékezetfoszlányokból jegyezték le. Ezek az emlékezetek a Biblia alapja. Se több, se kevesebb. Minden más a magyarázók bővítménye. Ez persze most sem jelenti azt, hogy ne fogadnám el.



Ha így olvasod, sosem fogod megérteni.
A Biblia egy beszélő könyv. De nem szól akárkihez. "Akinek van füle a hallásra, hallja." Nem mindegy, milyen prekoncepcióval ülsz le hozzá.



najahuha írta:


> Statikus álláspont. Ellentmond a valóságnak. Úgy állítod be a reformációt, mintha annak gyökere , ELŐZMÉNYE nem maga a (reformációig !) vagy EZER évnyi keresztényi egyház, a KATOLIKUSság ( = EGYETEMESSÉG !!) lenne, és nem annak egyik ága lenne. Aki ezen történelmi tényeket letagadja, és azt állítja, hogy ezen előzményekhez nem kapcsolódnak, az hiteltelenné válik.



A reformáció nem a katolicizmus egyik ága! Luther visszatért a Bibliai alapokhoz, és erre igyekezett építeni. Többé kevésbé sikerült neki.
Olvass egy kis egyháztörténelmet is.




najahuha írta:


> Hogy mást ne mondjak:
> Ki igazolja a görög eredeti nyelvű anyag hiteles fordítását, amikor a Miatyánk legújabb , a GÖRÖG helyességű SZÓ szerinti fordítás így hangzik:
> 
> 
> ...



Ezt nem tudom, hogy hoztad a reformációhoz, de nem számít. A Biblia a bűnök megbocsátását máshol is tartozás elengedésével állítja párhuzamba, mert a kettő ugyanaz a kifejezés. Lásd az adós szolga példázatát, akinek tízezer tálentumot enged el az ura, ő viszont egy csekély összegnyi tartozásért (100 dénár) börtönbe vetteti a szolgatársát. Az ura ezt megtudván újfent követeli rajta a tartozását.
Jézus ezt így összegzi:
"Mát. 18.35
Ekképen cselekszik az én mennyei Atyám is veletek, ha szivetekből meg nem bocsátjátok, kiki az ő atyjafiának, az ő vétkeiket."

Tehát a tartozás elengedése és a megbocsátás azonos fogalmak... nincs más értelmezés, csak más kifejezéssel történt fordítása ugyanannak a dolognak.



najahuha írta:


> Ez a természetes szelekciónak nevezett folyamat az adott környezethez való alkalmazkodáshoz, adaptációhoz vezet, mely az élolényeket bizonyos ökológiai fülkébe igazítja, s mely végso soron új fajok kialakulását eredményezheti...."



Eredményezheti, de nem teszi. Tehát ez a teória hamis.



najahuha írta:


> Az ősibb szövegekben (túlnyomóan hitpael igetörzsben) a nabi'-k tevékenységét kísérő eksztatikus állapothoz kapcsolódik, s így jelentése "eksztázisba, révületbe esni, őrjöngeni" (1Sám 10,5.11; 19,18). Az Ószövetség más kifejezéseket is használ a prófétaság jelenségére: hozeh (2Sám 24,11 stb.) és ro'eh (1Sám 9,9.11.18.19 stb.), jelentésük látnok. Mindkettőt a prófétaság vizionárius jellegéből eredeztetjük.
> Káldea is tele jó és kevésbé jó prófétákkal. Elég legyen csak a három



1 Sám. 10.5
"Azután eljutsz az Isten hegyére, hol a Filiszteusok előőrsei vannak. Mikor pedig bemégy oda a városba, a próféták seregével fogsz találkozni, kik a hegyről jőnek le, előttök lant, dob, síp és hárfa lesz, és ők magok prófétálnak.
Akkor az Úrnak lelke reád fog szállani, és velök együtt prófétálni fogsz, és más emberré leszesz."

Itt nincs szó révületről. A bibliai próféták teljesen más alapon prófétáltak, mint más népek "varázslói".
Mondj még egy vallást, amelynek a szent könyve próféciákat tartalmaz, amik be is teljesedtek. És aminek olyan alapítója van, akinek egész életét előre megprófétálták.
 



najahuha írta:


> Ha így lenne, ahogy állítod, akkor a mai zsidóság is elfogadná minden további nélkül Jézust, mint Messiást. Csak hogy nem így van. Ezáltal egyértelmű, hogy az Ószövetség Jézusra vonatkozó próféciái értelmezhetőek BÁRHOGY, úgy Jézusra, mint ahogy nem. Vagyis az ószövetségi próféciák nem egyértelműsíthetőek Jézusra. Azok későbbi korok érdek szerinti magyarázatai. Szintúgy Mária dolgai és egyebek.



Jézus nem így gondolta.
Ján. 15.22
Ha nem jöttem volna és nem beszéltem volna nékik, nem volna bűnük: de most nincs mivel menteniök az ő bűnöket.
Monda nékik Jézus: Ha vakok volnátok, nem volna bűnötök; ámde azt mondjátok, hogy látunk: azért a ti bűnötök megmarad. (Ján. 9.41.)
Nikodémus, aki farizeus volt, pedig azt mondta: "Mester, *tudjuk*, hogy Istentől jöttél tanítóul; (Ján. 3.2)

Tehát a zsidók felismerték Jézusban a Messiást; csak nem kellett nekik. És nem kell ma sem. De nem lesz így mindig a próféciák szerint. Zak 12.10:
"A Dávid házára és Jeruzsálem lakosaira pedig kiöntöm a kegyelemnek és könyörületességnek lelkét, és reám tekintenek, a kit átszegeztek, és siratják őt, a mint siratják az egyetlen fiút..."

Ez az utalás a keresztre feszítésre több mint 400 évvel Krisztus születése előtt íródott, amikor még a zsidók számára ismeretlen volt ez a kivégzési mód.
(Egyébként Dávid próféciájában is megtalálható: "átlyukasztották kezeimet és lábaimat." (Zsolt 22,27) Dávid az egész keresztre feszítést leírja Krisztus születése előtt 1000 évvel, köztük azt is, hogy a Messiás ruháin megosztoznak, köpönyegére sorsot vetnek, stb. a legkisebb részletekig.)



najahuha írta:


> A magam részéről a Biblia vitatémát lezártam



Szerintem is zárjuk le, vagy folytassuk priviben.


----------



## pitti (2009 December 15)

Jaszladany írta:


> Mint látod, a reinkarnáció dióhéjban is tökéletesen ellentmond a Biblia tanításainak.
> Ezért nem "lehetne benne" a Bibliában a reinkarnáció.


Had forditsam en ezt meg Jaszladany. Miutan a reinkarnacio manapsag mar ragyogoan dokumentalt, a teny hogy nincs a bibliaban, hiteltelenne teszi a bibliat.


----------



## pitti (2009 December 15)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Ha komolyan nem érted hogy mi a problémám akkor hagyjuk a dolgot, mert én a te szavaidat nem forgatom sehova, csak éppen baromira nem érdekel hogy az evolúció kontra ID meccset ki nyeri, lévén egyetlen egy lépéssel sem kerülünk közelebb a téma tulajdonképpeni magjához, a teremtőhöz.


Jovanna Aere, ertem en hogy mi a problemad, csak ezzel elore kellene ugranunk par szaz oldalt a beszelgetesben.
Eloszor azt kellene tisztazni hogy van-e ID. Ha idaig eljutottunk akkor johet a kerdes, hogy MIERT? 
Aztan ha abban is meg birunk egyezni akkor johet a "ki a felelos erte elvtarsak"?


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 15)

siriusB írta:


> Igazából csak arra tudunk példkat felhozni, hogy a *másik* oldalnak miért *nincs* igaza. Arra, hogy nekünk *miért van* igazunk, arra nem tudunk meggyőző érvekkel előállni.



Igazad van Sirius. Azért nehéz úgy érvelni, hogy miért van nekünk igazunk, mert ugyanazokat az érveket használja fel a másik oldal is a maga igazához.
Amiben én tervezettséget látok, ők a véletlen összjátékait, amiben zseniális alkotót, ők kényszerű alkalmazkodást. Mindkét fél szinte ugyanazokat a példákat hozza fel alátámasztásul a maga igaza mellett. 
Tehát marad a "miért nincs igaza" megoldás.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 15)

pitti írta:


> Had forditsam en ezt meg Jaszladany. Miutan a reinkarnacio manapsag mar ragyogoan dokumentalt, a teny hogy nincs a bibliaban, hiteltelenne teszi a bibliat.



Hú, ezt el kellett olvasnom egy párszor, mire megérettem.
Jó logika.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 15)

siriusB írta:


> Tényleg nehéz követni benneteket. Ezt most ki mondja kinek? Mármint, hogy ez butaság?:shock:



 Igen, kicsit összekavarodtunk már najahuhával.

A saulos mondat az övé, a butaság az enyém.


----------



## pitti (2009 December 15)

Jaszladany írta:


> Hú, ezt el kellett olvasnom egy párszor, mire megérettem.
> Jó logika.


Orvendek. Ha mar itt tartunk usgyi vagjunk bele a MIERT kerdesebe, az Aere majd folzarkozik kesobb.
Tehat tetelezzuk fel a fizikai vilag teremteset. A kerdes, hogy miert lett teremtve.
Az en szamomra szimpatikus es logikus feltetelezes hogy lelek fejlodesenek az elso allomasa avagy iskolaja a materialis let megtapasztalasa. Itt tokeletesen beleillik a kepbe a reinkarnacio, hogy a leleknek ki kell jarnia (tobb eleten keresztul) ezt az iskolat mielott magasabb osztalyba lephet.
Te hogyan gondolod?


----------



## siriusB (2009 December 15)

Bocsánat Pitti, hogy belekotty, de akkor neked inkább a védikus teremtéselméletet ajánlanám. 

Szerintük létezik egy örökké létező mindenható lény, akinek az akarata hozta létre az anyagi világot, az elemeket és az univerzumot. Ez volt az *első* teremtés.

A *második* pedig az, amikor az előre eltervezett élőlényeket megteremtette.

Ami engem is megfogott náluk, az az, hogy szerintük a teremtésben az embernél magasabb rendű lények is közreműködtek. Szerintük a világmindenség gömb felépítésű, a felső régióban olyan félisteni lények élnek, akik különleges képességekkel rendelkeznek. A világmindenség alacsonyabb szintjein levő bolygókat ők népesítik be. Az élőlények testét (miénket is) "tudatszikrák" - *lelkek* - foglalják el és ez az ami élővé tesz bennünket. 

_"A lelkek egyik testből a másikba vándorolva egyre fejlettebb tudatszintre kerülnek, mígnem elérik az emberi létformát. A védikus megközelítés szerint tehát a testtípusok adottak, nem egymásból fejlődnek ki. Valójában nem a testek változnak, hanem az anyagtalan lelkek vándorolnak keresztül a különböző testeken, amit *“spirituális evolúciónak”* nevezhetünk. (Tasi István)

_Őszintén szólva ezzel én nem tudnék vitába szállni, mert emberek milliói tapasztaltak meg olyan transzcendentális élményeket, amelyek ezt alátámasztják. 

Persze ez sem bizonyíték, főleg nem az egy materialistának.


----------



## pitti (2009 December 15)

siriusB írta:


> Bocsánat Pitti, hogy belekotty, de akkor neked inkább a védikus teremtéselméletet ajánlanám.
> 
> Szerintük létezik egy örökké létező mindenható lény, akinek az akarata hozta létre az anyagi világot, az elemeket és az univerzumot. Ez volt az *első* teremtés.
> 
> ...


Ez erdekes. Majd utanna nezek. A Tasi egyebkent egy ertelmes fej.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 15)

pitti írta:


> Orvendek. Ha mar itt tartunk usgyi vagjunk bele a MIERT kerdesebe, az Aere majd folzarkozik kesobb.
> Tehat tetelezzuk fel a fizikai vilag teremteset. A kerdes, hogy miert lett teremtve.
> Az en szamomra szimpatikus es logikus feltetelezes hogy lelek fejlodesenek az elso allomasa avagy iskolaja a materialis let megtapasztalasa. Itt tokeletesen beleillik a kepbe a reinkarnacio, hogy a leleknek ki kell jarnia (tobb eleten keresztul) ezt az iskolat mielott magasabb osztalyba lephet.
> Te hogyan gondolod?



Hát bevallom, nekem ez a lélekvándorlásos dolog elég idegen, a kifejezéseivel sem vagyok teljesen tisztában. Materiális lét azt jelenti, amiben most vagyunk? Testi? És milyen lét van még? Valami testetlen? Nem igazán ismerem ezt a filozófiát.
Viszont a logikáján már sokszor töprengtem a reinkarnációnak. Ha a "léleknek ki kell jarnia (több életen keresztül) ezt az iskolát (a materialista létre célzol, ugye?) mielőtt magasabb osztályba léphet" ahogy írod, akkor ez azt jelenti, hogy az ember szerencsés esetben életről életre fejlődik?
De mitől? Hogyan?
Hogyan tanulok az előző életem bűneiből vagy hibáiból, ha egyáltalán nem emlékszem az előző életemre sem, nemhogy a bűneimre? Akkor hogyan fejlődök? Állandóan el fogom követni ugyanazokat a hibákat, hisz a természetem ugyanaz marad, nem? Az mitől változna?
Kicsit olyan ez nekem (anélkül hogy elviccelném a témát), mint az a memória törlő masina a MIB c. filmből, amit két rendőr megtalál, nézegetik, és az egyik megkérdezi: Jé, mi ez?
Mire a másik: Nem tudom, próbáljuk ki.
A rendőr megnyomja a gombot rajta, mire rögtön elfelejtik, mi történt egy perccel azelőtt, és a rendőr megint megkérdi: Jé, mi ez? Mire a másik: Nem tudom, próbáljuk ki. 
Újra megnyomja a gombot, és kezdődik elölről: Jé, mi ez?
Nem tudom próbáljuk ki.... stb. végtelen ideig.
Szóval mi garantálja, hogy nem minden életemben ugyanazok a hibák ismétlődnek?

A másik kérdés, ami felvetődött már bennem: ha az ember életről életre javul, ahogy pl. Buddha tanítja, mígnem olyan tökéletes lesz, hogy eljut végső állomásához, a Nirvánához, akkor miért nem találkoztam én soha olyan emberrel, aki annyira tökéletes, hogy már a Nirvána előtt áll?
Vagy olyannal, aki legalább már közel van hozzá?
Akkor miért nem tökéletesedik az emberiség? Miért tűnik úgy, hogy inkább rosszabbodik?

Jézus azt mondja az utolsó időkre, hogy a "gonoszság megsokasodik és a szeretet sokakban meghidegül". Nekem inkább ez a tendencia tűnik valósnak.

Biztos vannak ezekre a kérdésekre megfelelő válaszok, de én nem foglalkoztam behatóan a reinkarnáció tanával.
Én egyáltalán nem hiszek benne, de azért elgondolkodni lehet rajta.
Szóval mi a másik lét a materiális után? Mi a felsőbb osztály?


----------



## najahuha (2009 December 15)

Egyszer már betettem őket, de visszhang nélkül maradtak.


----------



## najahuha (2009 December 16)

Kedves Jaszladany !





Jaszladany írta:


> Hát bevallom, nekem ez a lélekvándorlásos dolog elég idegen, a kifejezéseivel sem vagyok teljesen tisztában. Materiális lét azt jelenti, amiben most vagyunk? Testi? És milyen lét van még? Valami testetlen? Nem igazán ismerem ezt a filozófiát.
> Viszont a logikáján már sokszor töprengtem a reinkarnációnak. Ha a "léleknek ki kell jarnia (több életen keresztül) ezt az iskolát (a materialista létre célzol, ugye?) mielőtt magasabb osztályba léphet" ahogy írod, akkor ez azt jelenti, hogy az ember szerencsés esetben életről életre fejlődik?
> De mitől? Hogyan?
> Hogyan tanulok az előző életem bűneiből vagy hibáiból, ha egyáltalán nem emlékszem az előző életemre sem, nemhogy a bűneimre? Akkor hogyan fejlődök? Állandóan el fogom követni ugyanazokat a hibákat, hisz a természetem ugyanaz marad, nem? Az mitől változna?
> ...


 

A lélekvándorlás a KARMA-ra épít. Az újjászületések sorozata mindaddig folytatódik, amíg az egyre tökéletesebb életek során az egyén meg nem szabadul a karmájától, és el nem éri a nirvána állapotát.

A _karma_ törvénye szerint _minden cselekedetünk egy annak megfelelő következménnyel jár_, illetve _minden, ami történik a világban, az maga egy következmény_, vagyis valamilyen oknak az okozata. A karma tágabb értelemben cselekedet, tett, mű. Minden tényezőre vonatkozik, ami a világban történik, és következménnyel jár. Vonatkozik az akciókra, reakciókra, általában a világ törvényei által irányított aktív természeti folyamatokra, eseményekre, az élettelen létezők hatásaira, az emberi és állati cselekvésre, de az embernél fejlettebb, magasabb szinten álló lények, istenek, szellemek megnyilatkozásaira is. Minden aktivitás, azaz ok okozatot szül, és minden ok előzőleg létrejött okozatból eredeztethető. Így jön létre az ok-okozati összefüggések végtelen hálózata.


A _karmát_ nem szabad összekeverni a _sorssal_, de az _eleve elrendeléssel_, és az _újraszületés tanával_ sem. Ezek mindegyike önmagában más jelentéssel bír, bár az újraszületés tanának fontos része a _karma_.

A karma törvénye nem jelent eleve elrendeltetést, sem véletlenek sorozatát, hiszen az embernek saját szabadságából eredően mindig lehetősége van befolyásolnia a sorsát.
(Bűneink jóvátételét, belátásunkat, erkölcsi alapállásunkat nem tudnánk kiteljesíteni a szabad akarat lehetősége nélkül.)

A cselekedetek függetlenek attól, hogy tudatosan vagy akaratlanul hajtották végre őket, hiszen az akaratlanul végrehajtott cselekedet is következménnyel jár.

A karma buddhista felfogása azonban a hindu értelmezéstől némileg eltér. Buddha tanításában a karma annyiban keletkezik és fejti ki hatását, amennyiben tetten érhető a szándék, amellyel elkövették.


Az orosz kutató, P. K. Anohin vizsgálatai alapján arra a megállapításra jutott, hogy az emberi szervezetben vannak bizonyos néma gének. Ezek, bár a genetikai információ átörökítésében nem vesznek részt, egyáltalán nem inaktívak. Épp ellenkezőleg, tárolják azokat az információkat, melyeket az ember jelenlegi és korábbi élete során elraktározott. A néma gének a test minden területén megtalálhatóak, létezésüket pedig az úgynevezett ismeretlen ismerősök jelenség bizonyítja. Biztosan veled is előfordult már, hogy találkoztál egy idegennel, akivel kapcsolatban az első kézfogáskor az az érzésed támadt, hogy már jó ideje ismeritek egymást. Ezt a jelenséget azzal magyarázzák, hogy a testedben lévő néma gének felismerik az idegent, akivel előző életed során már kapcsolatban álltál.

Déja vu jelenség

A francia kifejezés Emile Boirac nevéhez fűződik, jelentése: már láttam. Ezt a jelenséget már valószínűleg te is megtapasztalhattad. Ha déja vu-d van, úgy érzed, hogy a szituáció, melyben benne vagy, már megtörtént veled, vagy a hely, ahol először jársz, nem ismeretlen számodra, ráadásul néha még azt is tudod, mi lesz a következő történés. Egyes elméletek szerint a deja vu jóval több egy különös érzésnél, funkciója van. Szerepe, hogy az ismerős szituációban ne kövesd el azt a hibát, amit előző életedben már megtettél. Tehát a jelenségnek egyfajta vészcsengő szerepe van, mellyel elkerülheted a karmádat. Ugyanakkor arra utal, hogy a lélekvándorlás létező dolog.

Tudományos bizonyíték

Dr. Ian Stevenson, a Virginiai Egyetem Pszichiátriai Tanszékének vezetője komoly tudományos kutatással igyekezett bizonyítani a reinkarnáció létezését. Már a '60-as években felfigyelt arra a jelenségre, hogy a gyermekek időnként képesek egészen pontosan visszaemlékezni az előző életükben történt eseményekre. Ezt természetesen lehetne az élénk fantáziavilággal magyarázni, ám Dr. Stevenson kutatásai alapján úgy tűnik, ennél többről van szó. Elsősorban azért vizsgált gyermekeket, mert az ő elbeszéléseiket hitelesebbnek tartotta, hiszen olvasmányaik még nem befolyásolhatták élményeiket. A professzor ezer lélekvándorlással kapcsolatos esetet vizsgált meg. A gyermekek igen pontos beszámolói alapján felkereste az elhunyt személyek rokonait, és sok esetben közvetlen összefüggéseket talált a gyermekek emlékei, valamint az elhunyt élete között.

A modern világban természetesen minden olyan dolgot kétkedve fogadunk, ami szabad szemmel nem látható, amire nincs tudományos magyarázat. Érdemes azonban pusztán abba belegondolni, hogy milyen sokáig nem fogadta el az orvostudomány a pszichoszomatikus betegségek létezését. Annak ellenére, hogy már Hippokratész is tudta, a lelki események hatással vannak a testre, csak alig néhány évtizeddel ezelőtt nyert mindez tudományos bizonyítékot. A lélek a testtel szemben egyszerűen azért szorul háttérbe, mert egy kevésbé szemmel látható oldala az emberi létnek. Ám azért, mert a civilizált ember gyakran nem lát tovább az orránál, még nem biztos, hogy az élet azon dolgai, melyek nem kézzelfoghatóak, nem is léteznek.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 16)

najahuha írta:


> najahuha írta:
> 
> 
> > Vagyis az ószövetségi próféciák nem egyértelműsíthetőek Jézusra.
> ...


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 16)

najahuha írta:


> Kedves Jaszladany !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Értem. Köszönöm.


----------



## pitti (2009 December 16)

Jaszladany,
A kerdeseid tokeletesek.
Ahelyett, hogy megprobaljak a kerdeseidre valaszolni talan eloszor menjunk vissza a kezdethez. En ugy erzem a najahuha egy kicsit elore rohant a valasszal aminek a megertesehez szerintem nincs meg az alapod. Ezt a kerdeseid alapjan mondom.
<o></o>
Azt hiszem eljutottunk oda, hogy feltegyuk a millio forintos kerdeseket.
<o></o>
Amit eddig olvastam toled azt bizonyitja, hogy abszolut logikus, inquiring (megkerdojelezo?) elmed van. Ebbol sose aggy le. 
A teremtes kontra evoluciot ezzel a logikus gondolkodassal es elemzessel vezetted le.
Azert irom ezeket mert ugy latom hivo is vagy, es a hit foleg a vak hit a tudas adaz ellensege es amit irok nem feltetlenul fog a hiteddel egyezni. Viszont ellent mondani sem fog neki csak ki fogja egesziteni.
<o></o>
Egy “igaz” hivonek a reinkarnacio kerdese legalabb olyan tabu es heretizmus mint az ugynevezett gnosztikus irasok. MIERT?
Ha valaki megerti a reinkarnacio lenyeget annak tobbe nincs szuksege az egyhaz kozremukodesere az egyen es a teremto kozott, ezaltal az egyhaz hatalma ugyanolyan mertekben tunik el ahogy a “hivok” megertik a MIERT-et.
<o></o>
Egy kisgyerek az oruletbe tudja kergetni a szuleit mert mindig felteszi a kerdest MIERT?
Szoval tegyuk batran fel….
<o></o>
MIERT teremtette a teremto a fizikai vilag egyetemet? Egyebkent ma mar parhuzamos vilag egyetemekrol beszelnelk a tudosok, es 8-10 dimenziorol.
Mindennek meg van az oka. Nincs okozat ok nelkul es nincs ok ami ne vonna okozatot maga utan.
<o></o>
A kovetkezokben nyilvan megegyezunk:
- teremtes volt, tehat valaki teremtett
- az emberi test rendelkezik egy lelekkel
- a test halala utan a lelek egy mas vilagba/dimenzioba kerul
<o></o>
Ezekutan batran kerdezzuk meg, mi az oka a teremtesnek? MIERT lett teremtve a fizikai vilag egyetem???? 
<o></o>
*Mi a lenyege a lelek tesbe koltozesenek? MIERT?*


----------



## Herufer (2009 December 16)

najahuha írta:


> Déja vu jelenség
> 
> A francia kifejezés Emile Boirac nevéhez fűződik, jelentése: már láttam. Ezt a jelenséget már valószínűleg te is megtapasztalhattad. Ha déja vu-d van, úgy érzed, hogy a szituáció, melyben benne vagy, már megtörtént veled, vagy a hely, ahol először jársz, nem ismeretlen számodra, ráadásul néha még azt is tudod, mi lesz a következő történés. Egyes elméletek szerint a deja vu jóval több egy különös érzésnél, funkciója van. Szerepe, hogy az ismerős szituációban ne kövesd el azt a hibát, amit előző életedben már megtettél. Tehát a jelenségnek egyfajta vészcsengő szerepe van, mellyel elkerülheted a karmádat. Ugyanakkor arra utal, hogy a lélekvándorlás létező dolog.



Hello mindenkinek, rég jártam itt :] !!!
Mond csak najahuha, szerinted mi a helyzet a gyakori deja vu-vel?!

Pár napja beszélgettem egy másik közösségi oldalon erről egy lánnyal aki hasonló helyzetben van mint én. A deja vu-k annyira felfokozódnak egy esemény kapcsán, hogy akár 1 hétig eltarthatnak. A feltett kérdéseimre az alábbi választ írta:

"Globális tudatmező<o>></o>>

A kollektív tudattalan egész planétánkat behálózó tudatmező, amelyben osztozik minden, a Földre leszületett lélek. A kollektív tudattalanban zajlanak a háromdimenziós (fizikai) külvilágra ható események "nyers változatai". Emberek találkoznak itt össze és együttműködnek a rezonancia elve alapján. Innen vonzunk be az életünkbe embereket és eseményeket. Álmunkban ebbe a tudatmunkába kapunk betekintést.<o>></o>>

<o>></o>>
<o>>
Véletlenek<o>></o>>

Késleltetés áll fenn az idea és a fizikai megvalósulás között. Amíg az álom, illetve a kollektív tudattalan szintjén létezik egy esemény, addig "source event2-nek (eseményforrásnak) hívjuk. Ez az elsődleges létezés, mert az emberi lét a nem tisztán fizikai orientáltságú benső énbol, a hallhatatlan, időn kívüli lélekből virágzik ki, és valósítja meg magát háromdimenziós formában. Tudati eseményekről, lelki történésekről beszélünk, ez az asztrális szint. Ezekből magasodnak ki a nappali életben az objektív tudatosság szintjén bekövetkező események. Valóra válnak, fizikai történésekké lesznek. Itt gyökereznek a szinkronicitások is, azok a bizonyos gyanúsan sokatmondó "véletlenek", amelyeken magunk is fennakadunk, észreveszünk. <o>></o>>

</o>> 
Álom<o>></o>>

Amikor álmodunk, tudattalanunk aktivizálódik, pontosabban: tudati fókuszunk egy másik dimenzióra irányul, ami nem teljesen fizikai szerveződésű valóság. Az álommunka nem pusztán személyes lelki jólétünk eszköze. Értesülhetünk benne távol lévő hozzátartozónk hogyléte felől. Ilyenkor a "tudattengerben" valóban találkozunk az illetővel. Lehet, hogy nálais képződött erre utaló álomélmény, bár nem szükségszerű, hiszen az álmok mindig csak utólagos fordításai, leképződései a kulisszák mögött történteknek, hogy a nappali tudat legalább megközelítőleg megérthesse, mi megy végbe ott. Aki gyakorlott álmodó, sűrűn tapasztalhatja, hogy éjszaka akár 4-5 álmot is lát. Megeshet, hogy mindegyik más jellegű.



Előrelátás<o>></o>>

A telepátia jelen idejű, csak éppen téren áthatoló. Ahhol a távolbalátás véget ér, ott kezdődik az előrelátás. "A tudattalanban hosszú távon előre készülődik a jövendő, és ezért tisztán látó emberek jó előre kitalálhatják." (Jung) Az álmoknak létezik egy nagyon intenzív kollektív szintje, ahhol a lehetséges jövőbeli történésekkel foglalkozunk. Az egyéni pszihé önmeghaladó képességei kerülnek itt alkalmazásra, ahhol együttes erővel választjuk ki a jövő mindannyiunkat érinto tendenciáit. Ha halovány emlékezettel bírunk ebbéli tevékenységünkről, akkor keletkezik a nappali életben a déjá vu érzése. Mertjogy előfordulhat, hogy betekintést nyerünk a folyton változó jövő éppen lehetséges verziójába.<o>></o>>

 
Ami számít, a lelki tartalmak. A tudat képességei."

Kicsit sci-fi beütése van de sajnos ezt a kollektív mezőt/azshara mezejét már volt szerencsém átrágni. Számtalan könyvet végig olvastam és a tudomány az anyag lebontásában a sötét anyagra és sötét energiára jutottak de ez is csak "hézag" elmélet mivel képtelenek kideríteni a legkisebb összetevőt. Amíg ezek 50-100 éves bizonyított tényeken alapulnak addig az indiai Upanisádok már 5000+ éve lejegyezték (!!!). Akasha-t a modern fizika fogalmai szerinti kvantumvákuummal (Dirac-tengerrel) azonosítható.





Egyszóval a látható és érzékelhető világ egy mögötte rejlő nagyobb világ "porszeme"....elképzelni is hihetetlen. De a kérdés, hogy ha a reinkarnáció igaz, márpedig az és az azshara is, ami lehetséges akkor mi van azon túl? 2 világ között van vagy az lenne a "mennyország/nirvána"?!


----------



## Herufer (2009 December 16)

pitti írta:


> *Mi a lenyege a lelek tesbe koltozesenek? MIERT?*



Ha "Isten" a saját képmására teremtette az embert akkor 2 dolgot kell összevonni, az alkotás (örömét legyen az képi,hang alapú) és a nemzés örömét, hogy "életet" lehelsz és megörvendezel amikor a teremtményed megszületik. A fizikai világ pedig a játszótér ahol a leszületők megtapasztalhatják magukat, átélik magukat és ha felnőnek visszatérnek. A kérdés milyen közegbe, hogy hol és milyen is azaz "ott" .


----------



## najahuha (2009 December 16)

Kedves Herufer !

A DEJA VU-k kapcsán számos kutató azt mondja, hogy az agy ilyen pillanatokban átkapcsol REM fázisba ( normális alvás alatt ez kb. 5-6 alkalom, a többi NREM), noha a szervezet éber állapotban van.

Az már bizonyított, hogy az agyban van egy olyan blokkoló, amely az alváskor föllépő ÁLOMképekben a cselekvésre utaló mozzanatokat nem hajtatja végre a szervezettel - hiszen egyébként az alvásnak és a pihenésnek az egyik feladata hogy a szervezetet elernyessze, az izomzat és minden szerv pihenjen, felfrissüljön stb...-, így ugye amikor az álomban futunk, attól a testünk alig mozdul... Ha ez az agyi gátló nem jól működik , akkor jelentkezik akár az alvajárás. Ilyenkor nagyobbrészt a tudatalatti a cselekvés kontrollja. Számos ilyan embert vizsgáltak már. Vannak olyanok köztük, akik rendesen főznek maguknak, kést használnak, megfürödnek, noha nincsenek a hétköznapi tudati állapotukban, és persze másnap, éber állapotukban nem is fognak ezekre a dolgaikra emlékezni...
Akinek van kutyája, annál egészen szembeötlően láthatja ezeket a jeleket. Amikor a kutya elaludt, van egy időszak, amikor a légzése mély, lassú és darabos lesz, majd álmában ugat, vicsorog, nyüszít, és rendszerint fut: ilyenkor a lábai imitálják a futást, már amennyire mondjuk oldalt fekve és ernyedten ezt lehet...

Az már ugye köztudott, hogy az alvás (különösen a REM fázis) és az álom az éberségben megszerzett információk ( valamennyi érzékszerven --- fény, hang, szag, tapintás, íz, --- összegyűlt) földolgozása, a tudatalattival való összevetése ,újrarendezése, a tudatalatti raktárba elhelyezése. Ilyenkor történik például az, hogy a test , mivel valamennyi sejt rendelkezik saját rezgéssel, ezek bármifajta meghibásodás -- betegség ! - esetén jelzéseket képesek továbbítani a magasabb szervi egységek felé, amik kapcsolatban állnak e tudatalattival, és ott jelzések indikálódnak , amiknek szerepe az éber állapotot is értesíteni ezekről a belső gondokról. Ha az éber ember elnyomja ezeket a jelzéseket, akkor bizony önmaga soha nem jön rá a saját bajára, hiszen nem törődik vele. Már csak akkor, amikor a betegség észrevehető tünetei is megjelentek.

Az egyre gyakoribb DEJA VU is figyelmeztetés: 
lassabbítani kell a fizikai élettempót, és többet kell a belső ÉN-re ( ez a tudatalatti és a kollektív közti HÍD is egyben) összpontosítani.


----------



## siriusB (2009 December 16)

Jaszladany írta:


> A másik kérdés, ami felvetődött már bennem: ha az ember életről életre javul, ahogy pl. Buddha tanítja, mígnem olyan tökéletes lesz, hogy eljut végső állomásához, a Nirvánához, akkor miért nem találkoztam én soha olyan emberrel, aki annyira tökéletes, hogy már a Nirvána előtt áll?
> Vagy olyannal, aki legalább már közel van hozzá?
> Akkor miért nem tökéletesedik az emberiség? Miért tűnik úgy, hogy inkább rosszabbodik?
> 
> Jézus azt mondja az utolsó időkre, hogy a "gonoszság megsokasodik és a szeretet sokakban meghidegül". Nekem inkább ez a tendencia tűnik valósnak.



Jézus ilyen megvilágosult ember volt és rajta kívül még sokan mások. Ma is vannak ilyenek, de velük nem találkozhatsz egy internetes topikban vagy a boltban.  Ilyen lehetett Gandhi, Teréz anya és sorolhatnám. Ilyen lehet (talán ) a "kis Buddha" - nem tudom hallottál-e róla - és lehetnek ilyenek a Földön még sok ezren. Ők nem a mi általunk használt mátrixban közlekednek, ezért aztán nem találkozhatunk velük.

Amit Jézus mondott az utolsó időkre, az valóban feltűnően megmutatkozik, ebben igazad van.

*Bocsánat, hogy itt én is színezek egy kicsit, de így egyszerűbb.:*



Jaszladany írta:


> [
> (Abszolút a teljesség igénye nélkül, mivel 300-nál több prófécia van, csak néhány példa
> 
> A Messiás fellépésének pontos ideje:
> ...



Az is meg volt írva, hogy a Messiás szamár háton fog érkezni és íme, Jézus valóban szamár hátán érkezett a városba. 

Tényleg nem szeretnélek hitedben megbántani, de valóban csak te látod ezt ennyire egyértelműnek, mert nagyon vallásos vagy. Ez nem baj, persze, mert ugye a mennyek országa mindenkinek hite szerint adatik meg, te biztos jól jársz majd a messze jövőben (feltéve persze, hogy nem követsz el olyan bűnöket, amelyekért majd bűnhődnöd kell a tisztítótűzben). 

Bár rossz nyelvek szerint a pápák is elcsodálkoznak amikor Szent Péter megmutatja nekik az utat a Pokolba...:mrgreen:



pitti írta:


> <o></o>
> *MIERT *teremtette a teremto a fizikai vilag egyetemet? Egyebkent ma mar* parhuzamos vilag egyetemekrol beszelnelk a tudosok, es 8-10 dimenziorol.*
> 
> <o></o>
> *Mi a lenyege a lelek tesbe koltozesenek? MIERT?*



Pontosan 11 dimenzióról, nem tudom ezt hogy számolták ki?:roll:

Az utolsó kérdésedre van a topikhoz illő evolúciós magyarázat, de annak átgondolását a keresztény hit nem tolerálja, ezért erre majd csak bibliai idézetekkel lehet válaszolni.


----------



## najahuha (2009 December 16)

pitti írta:


> <o></o>
> 
> Ezekutan batran kerdezzuk meg, mi az oka a teremtesnek? MIERT lett teremtve a fizikai vilag egyetem????
> <o></o>
> *Mi a lenyege a lelek tesbe koltozesenek? MIERT?*




Kedves pitti !


Ennek egy előkérdése lehetne az, hogy vajon a lélek csak az 

(1.) emberbe költözik-e, vagy valóban

(2.) minden élőlénybe ?

Mert ugye a MIÉRT-re adandó válasznál sem mindegy, hogy ez vagy az.....

Ráadásul ugye nekem például az a kérdésem is lenne: ha nincs lélekvándorlás, akkor hol voltak az 1. pont szerint azok a lelkek, akik nem tudtak még az emberekbe költözni, hiszen Krisztus születésekor kb. 200 milliónyian éltek emberek a Földön, ma meg 6 milliárdan.......



A magam részéről a MIÉRTre az egyik elfogadható elgondolás lenne , hogy az anyagi forma biztosítja a lélek rezgésének egyenletes szintentartását, egyfajta energiablokk, "fűtőelem", elvégre jól tudjuk, hogy az anyagba milyen hatalmas energiák vannak összesűrítve. Bár már írtam, az anyag sűrűsége is viszonylagos: a bennük lévő összetevők (protonok, elektronok, kvarkok stb.) méretéhez képest a köztük lévő távolság aránya vagy másfélszeres, mint a csillagászatban a naprendszerek összetevőinek egymáshoz viszonyított távolsága...
Vagyis az anyagi összetevők méretéhez képest az anyagban legalább másfélszer nagyobb energia összpontosul... ( Mondhatnám olyan mint egy spirál rugó: minél jobban összenyomjuk, annál nagyobb benne a feszültség....)


----------



## siriusB (2009 December 16)

najahuha írta:


> Kedves pitti !
> 
> 
> Ennek egy előkérdése lehetne az, hogy vajon a lélek csak az
> ...



Ha valaki nem menekül sikítva amikor arról hall, hogy milyen élményei vannak némelyeknek, akik a klinikai halál állapotából visszatérnek az életbe a modern orvostudománynak és a Mindenhatónak köszönhetően, annak nem kérdés hogy hol vannak azok a bizonyos "tudatszikrák" - lelkek, amikor éppen nincs számukra birtokolható test.

(Mellékesen megjegyzem, hogy itt a fórumon is vannak többen, akiknek része volt ilyen élményben, a legkülönösebb talán "Zentai" nevű fórumtársunké ebben a tárgyban.)


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 16)

pitti írta:


> Jaszladany,
> Viszont ellent mondani sem fog neki csak ki fogja egesziteni.
> <o></o>



Köszönöm az elismerésed, érdekesek a nézeteid, de elöljáróban néhány dolgot hadd igazítsak ki.
Nem gondolnám, hogy nem mond ellent a hitemnek, mivel a Biblia alapján hiszek Istenben, és korábban kifejtettem, hogy a bibliai tanításokkal ellentétes a reinkarnáció. Ettől függetlenül szívesen meghallgatom másoknak a hitét is, és elgondolkodom rajta.



pitti írta:


> Jaszladany,
> Egy “igaz” hivonek a reinkarnacio kerdese legalabb olyan tabu es heretizmus mint az ugynevezett gnosztikus irasok. MIERT?
> Ha valaki megerti a reinkarnacio lenyeget annak tobbe nincs szuksege az egyhaz kozremukodesere az egyen es a teremto kozott, ezaltal az egyhaz hatalma ugyanolyan mertekben tunik el ahogy a “hivok” megertik a MIERT-et.
> <o></o>



Amennyire én tudom, az "igaz" hívők (keresztényekre gondolunk, ugye?) azért nem foglalkoznak a reinkarnációval, mert ellentétes a Biblia tanításával.
Egy kereszténynek nincs szüksége semmilyen közreműködőre a Teremtője és közte, közvetlen kapcsolata van vele, mint nekem is.
Az egyház más okból van, más a feladata, nem a közvetítés (már az igazira gondolok, nem egy hierarchikus felekezetre, amelyek valóban arra törekszenek.)



pitti írta:


> MIERT teremtette a teremto a fizikai vilag egyetemet? Egyebkent ma mar parhuzamos vilag egyetemekrol beszelnelk a tudosok, es 8-10 dimenziorol.
> Mindennek meg van az oka. Nincs okozat ok nelkul es nincs ok ami ne vonna okozatot maga utan.
> <o></o>



Így van. És szerintem is több dimenzió van, de csak egy negyedikben vagyok biztos.



pitti írta:


> A kovetkezokben nyilvan megegyezunk:
> - teremtes volt, tehat valaki teremtett
> - az emberi test rendelkezik egy lelekkel
> - a test halala utan a lelek egy mas vilagba/dimenzioba kerul
> <o></o>



Az első kettővel egyetértek, ám ez utóbbiról nem vagyok teljesen meggyőződve, igaz, nem vagyok meggyőződve az ellenkezőjéről sem. Erősen hajlok arra, hogy nem létezik emberi lélek test nélkül, de mondom, ebben a keresztények között is különbözőségek vannak. Többségük persze vallja a lélek külön életét a halál után, de ebben szerintem erősen érvényesül a görög filozófia hatása. Én csak azt látom, hogy a Bibliában mindenki testben támadt fel, így Jézus is. 

Ismerem a jelenségeket a "lelkekkel" de azokat a Biblia másképp magyarázza, mint más tanok, pl. a reinkarnáció. A Bibliában nem kószálnak halottak lelkei. Két kivételes esetben jelenik meg halott a Bibliában. Sámuel az egyik, de egy erősen negatív esemény kapcsán, és Mózes a megdicsőülés hegyén, de ott inkább egy másik dimenzió nyílik meg, és abba látnak bele az apostolok, mint hajdan Elizeus szolgája, Géházi. 
Viszont mindkét esetben valószínűsíthető, hogy ezek a halottak testben jelentek meg, hisz az apostolok Mózest együtt látták Illéssel, amint beszélgetnek, Illés pedig nem volt halott. A leírás nem tesz különbséget, hogy Mózes csak lélek lett volna, Illés pedig nem.



pitti írta:


> Ezekutan batran kerdezzuk meg, mi az oka a teremtesnek? MIERT lett teremtve a fizikai vilag egyetem????
> <o></o>
> *Mi a lenyege a lelek tesbe koltozesenek? MIERT?*



Nagyon jogos kérdések, és bevallom, a reinkarnáció válaszait nem ismerem rájuk. A születés előtti lélek létezését nem tanítja a Biblia, szerinte az emberi lélek a fogantatáskor jön létre.
A Biblia alapján az a lélek, aki testbe akar költözni, nem emberi lélek, hanem démoni. Ők valóban testet keresnek, ezért kérik Jézust, miután kiűzte őket a gadarénai megszállottból, hogy hadd menjenek a disznónyájba. 
Jézus többször is utal rá, hogy a démonok testeket keresnek maguknak, amikbe beköltözhetnek.
„Amikor a tisztátalan lélek kimegy az emberből, víz nélküli helyeken bolyong, nyugalmat keres, de nem talál.
Akkor így szól: Visszatérek házamba, ahonnan kijöttem. Amikor odaér, gazdátlanul, kiseperve és felékesítve találja az
Akkor elmegy, vesz maga mellé másik hét magánál is gonoszabb lelket; bemennek, és ott laknak, és annak az embernek az utóbbi állapota rosszabb lesz az előbbinél. Ez történik majd ezzel a gonosz nemzedékkel is.” (Máté 12,43-45.)

A Biblia csak ilyen "lélekvándorlásról" beszél; a gonosz lelkekéről, de ezek nem halott emberek lelkei, hanem bukott angyalok, azaz démonok, akik soha nem is rendelkeztek saját testtel.

Arra, hogy miért lett teremtve a világegyetem, és miért lettünk mi, a reinkarnáció válaszait nem ismerem, de a Bibliáét igen.
A Biblia szerint a teremtés középpontjában az ember áll, tehát a világmindenség, a föld, és minden egyéb az emberért lett teremtve, hogy otthont adjon az embernek, és gyönyörűséget találjon benne. Az állatok azért, hogy társai legyenek az embernek.
Az ember pedig azért, hogy kapcsolatban legyen Istennel. Tehát az Istennel való kapcsolatra teremtette Isten az embert. 
Mégpedig baráti kapcsolatra. Bensőséges viszonyra. Szeretet-közösségre.
Ez a Biblia válasza a "miért"-re.
Ezt bizonyítja az is, hogy most itt beszélgetünk. Az Istennel való kapcsolatra lettünk teremtve, ezért, ha nem vagyunk vele kapcsolatban, hiányérzetünk van. Keresni kezdünk, be akarjuk tölteni ezt a hiányt. Erről szól ez a társalgás is, nem? A keresésről.

Keresztény mondás, hogy Isten mindenkiben elhelyezett egy "űrt". Ennek az üressége nyomasztja az embert, és megpróbálja mindenfélével betölteni: különféle elméletekkel, vallásokkal, tudománnyal, munkával, hobbival, vagy pénzzel, értéktárgyakkal, házzal, autóval, szerelemmel... satöbbivel. Csakhogy ennek az űrnek Jézus alakja van. Ezért semmi és senki más nem tudja kielégítően és maradéktalanul betölteni, csak egyedül Jézus.
Ez a keresztények felfogása.


----------



## najahuha (2009 December 16)

siriusB írta:


> Pontosan 11 dimenzióról, nem tudom ezt hogy számolták ki?:roll:




Kedves siriusB !

Jó volna megegyeznünk a dimenzió fogalmáról, mert ez a szó is olyan általános lett az elkülönülő ismeretirányzatokban, hogy csak na.
Mást ért alatta a matematika, mást a téridőfizika, mást a HÚRELMÉLET (Te innen vetted a számot), mást a fraktáldimenzióelmélet, mást a játékelmélet......

A mai fizikai valóságunk alapján a tapasztalat (gyakorlati) azt mutatja, hogy minél nagyobb az energia sűrűsége, annál nagyobb a frekvencia (hullámozgó elektromos és mágneses tér) . (A frekvencia számunkra egy mérőskálán elhelyezhető mutató, ezzel könnyebb azonosítani adott energiát) Minél magasabb a frekvencia, annál több INFORMÁCIÓ tárolható és továbbítható rajta.

Lásd akár a 
hosszúhullámok: nagyon rossz minőségű rádióadás
középhullám: egész jó minőségű rádióadások
rövidhullám: aránylag jó minőségű rádióadások
ultrarövidhullám: sztereő rádióadások, az adással egyidőben kísérő szöveges információk jelenhetnek meg egy kis monitoron ( éppen milyen zeneszám megy, ghova lehet telefonálni, mi a neve az adott rádiónak...) vagy éppen gyenge minőségű TV adások
deciméteres hullám: mobiltelefon, digitális tv
centiméteres, milliméteres hullámok: távközlés, műholdak, rádiócsillagászat
mikrohullám: a mikrosütő ( NEM VESZÉLYTELEN !!) , radarok
Terahertzes hullám: analizálók, orvosi KÉPALKOTÓ vizsgálók ( NEM VESZÉLYTELEN !) 
Infravörös.... ( részben HŐsugárzás, közeli infrában: adatátvitel..)


*LÁTHATÓ FÉNY*

Vörös
Narancs
Sárga
Zöld
Kék
Ibolya ( Blue-Ray DVD lemezek )

Ultraibolya ( fertőtlenítés, UV-fény )

Röntgen

GAMMA

NPE ( NullpontEnergia) (Azért nevezzük ezt az energiát nullpontenergiának, mivel az abszolút nullfokra lehűtött anyag esetén is megmarad ez az energia. Az NPE jelen van a vákuumban, homogén (egységes) és izotróp (minden irányban egyenlő) valamint mindenütt megtalálható. Egy adott frekvenciájú energia intenzitása a frekvencia köbével arányos. Következésképpen a frekvencia növekedésével az energia a végtelenségig növekedhet. Az NPE bevezetésével az abszolút nullafokos hőmérsékletű vákuum már nem jelenti az elektromágneses energia megszűnését.)

Ha azt nézem, voltaképpen az itt fölsorol hullámhosszok mindegyike egy külön dimenzió.

Mint kitűnik, a szemünk által befogadható és földolgozható tartomány az egészből egy meglehetősen kicsi szelet. ( egy kicsivel nagyobb mint 1,6 elektronVolt, kevesebb mint 3,3 eV. ez már Ultraibolya szint)

.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 16)

siriusB írta:


> Jézus ilyen megvilágosult ember volt és rajta kívül még sokan mások. Ma is vannak ilyenek, de velük nem találkozhatsz egy internetes topikban vagy a boltban.  Ilyen lehetett Gandhi, Teréz anya és sorolhatnám. Ilyen lehet (talán ) a "kis Buddha" - nem tudom hallottál-e róla - és lehetnek ilyenek a Földön még sok ezren. Ők nem a mi általunk használt mátrixban közlekednek, ezért aztán nem találkozhatunk velük.



Nem vonom kétségbe ezeknek az embereknek az emberi nagyságát, de aligha állíthatók egy sorba Jézussal. Ők nem mondtak ilyeneket magukról: 

„Én vagyok a feltámadás és az élet, aki hisz énbennem, ha meghal is, él; és aki él, és hisz énbennem, az nem hal meg soha." (Ján11,25.)

„Én vagyok az út, az igazság és az élet; senki sem mehet az Atyához, csakis énáltalam." (Ján. 14.6)

"Senki sem jöhet énhozzám, ha nem vonzza őt az Atya, aki elküldött engem. Én pedig feltámasztom az utolsó napon." (Jn. 6.44)

"Én és az Atya egy vagyunk.” (Jn. 10.30)

"a ki engem látott, látta az Atyát;" (Ján. 14.9)

"Bizony, bizony mondom néktek, hogy a ki az én beszédemet hallja és hisz annak, a ki engem elbocsátott, örök élete van; és nem megy a kárhozatra, hanem általment a halálból az életre." (Ján. 5.24)

"Mert a miként az Atyának élete van önmagában, akként adta a Fiúnak is, hogy élete legyen önmagában:" (Ján. 5.26)

"Bizony, bizony mondom néktek: Mielőtt Ábrahám lett, én vagyok." (Ján 8.58.)

Kedves Sirius! Ilyen kijelentéseket soha senki nem tett sem Jézus előtt, sem azóta. Jézust nem sorolhatod a fenti "jó emberek" kategóriájába. Aki ilyeneket mond, az vagy *igazat *beszél, és *Isten*, (akkor nem az a kategória) vagy *csaló*, (akkor viszont nem jó ember), vagy *őrült* (akkor megint csak nem lehet odaállítani.) Rajtad a áll a döntés, hogy melyiknek tartod Jézust, de a "jó ember" lehetőségét nem hagyta nyitva a számunkra.



siriusB írta:


> Az is meg volt írva, hogy a Messiás szamár háton fog érkezni és íme, Jézus valóban szamár hátán érkezett a városba.
> .



Így van, az is meg volt írva, és az is, hogy mikor. Említettem, hogy ez messze nem az összes prófécia.




siriusB írta:


> Tényleg nem szeretnélek hitedben megbántani, de valóban csak te látod ezt ennyire egyértelműnek, mert nagyon vallásos vagy.



Ne minden tizedik sort olvasd! Elmondtam, hogy ezekre a próféciákra hivatkoznak az *evangéliumok*! Tehát nem én látom ezeket egyértelműnek, hanem az evangéliumok szerzői, az apostolok, és az akkori zsidó emberek jó része. Ugyanis ők lettek az első keresztények. Sok mai zsidó is messiás-hívő, épp ezeknek a próféciáknak az alapján.



siriusB írta:


> Ez nem baj, persze, mert ugye a mennyek országa mindenkinek hite szerint adatik meg, te biztos jól jársz majd a messze jövőben (feltéve persze, hogy nem követsz el olyan bűnöket, amelyekért majd bűnhődnöd kell a tisztítótűzben).
> 
> Bár rossz nyelvek szerint a pápák is elcsodálkoznak amikor Szent Péter megmutatja nekik az utat a Pokolba...:mrgreen:



Nem tudom, mi lesz a pápákkal, de a tisztítótűz nincs benne a Bibliában.

Szóval tehát kinek tartod Te Jézust?


----------



## atyo13 (2009 December 16)

*Evolűció irodalmilag.*

Az evolóció maga a genezisnek a második kötete, mely meghatározza az élőket, és eldönti valami miatt, hogy mi történik.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 16)

SiriusB írta:


> A Messiás fellépésének pontos ideje:
> A zsidók tehát tudták, hogy az időt Artexerxes rendeltétől kell számolniuk, amelynek kiadását dátumra pontosan tudták (Kr. e 445. Niszán hónap). Innen 483 évet kellett tehát számolniuk a Messiásig.
> Ezért volt olyan nagy messianisztikus várakozás Jézus idejében.
> Jézus pontosan 483 év múlva, i.u. 32. Niszán hónapjában vonult be Jeruzsálembe. Néhány nappal később megfeszítették, kiirtatott, ahogy a próféciában áll; halálakor mindenki elhagyta. 40 év múlva pedig a "következőfejedelem népe", a rómaiak, lerombolták a szent helyet (a templomot és elpusztították Jeruzsálemet.)
> ...



Ezt nem mondhatod komolyan! 
Jézus ismerte ezt az idői próféciát, tehát úgy rendezte, hogy ez előtt nem sokkal szülessen meg, persze a júdeai Betlehemben, persze miután a szülei elmenekítik onnan, Heródes megölesse ott a csecsemőket (erről is van prófécia), éppen annyi idős legyen ekkor, 30 év körüli, ahogy a próféciák jövendölik, (a teljesség igénye nélkül) szóval mindezt így rendezte, és bevonult Jeruzsálembe.



SiriusB írta:


> A Messiás Izrael 12 törzse közül Júdától fog származni: Kr. e. 1690
> 1 Móz. 49.10
> 
> Dávidtól fog származni: Jeremiás 23,5. Kr. e. 600
> ...



Most velem vitatkozol, vagy a Bibliával?
A Biblia teljesen egyértelmű abban, hogy Jézus Dávidtól származott. A zsidóknál mindenkinek volt nemzetségtáblája. Ezt pontosan vezették, mivel élesen elkülönültek a környező népektől, és pl. származás alapján határozták meg azt is, ki lehet pap, ki nem. Ha Jézusnak nem lett volna nemzetségtáblája, vagy nem Dávidtól származott volna, a zsidók már az elején elvetették volna, nem is foglalkoztak volna vele.
Mária is és József is Dávidtól származott, hiszen amikor a népszámlálásnál az összeíráshoz mindenkinek a származási helyére kellett menni, hogy összeírják, Mária és József ezért mentek Betlehembe, Dávid városába. 

"Felméne pedig József is Galileából, Názáret városából Júdeába,a Dávid városába, mely Bethlehemnek neveztetik, mivelhogy a *Dávid házából és háznépe közül való volt*;
Hogy beirattassék Máriával, a ki néki jegyeztetett feleségül, és várandós vala." (Luk. 2.4)

Az általad említett jeruzsálemi bevonulásnál ezt kiabálják neki:
"Az előtte és utána menő sokaság pedig kiált vala, mondván: Hozsánna a *Dávid fiának*!" (Mát. 21.9)

Szerinted persze ők is tévedtek. 
A papok felháborodtak ezen, de nem azért, mert Jézus nem volt Dávid fia, hanem azért, mert a "Dávid fia" megnevezés a Messiásra vonatkozott.
Erre utalt a vak Bartimeus is, amikor így kiáltott Jézus után:
"És a mikor meghallá, hogy ez a Názáreti Jézus, kezde kiáltani, mondván: Jézus, *Dávidnak Fia*, könyörülj rajtam!" (Márk. 10.47)

Szerinted persze ő is tévedett. És a két vak is egy másik esetben:

"És mikor Jézus tovább ment onnét, két vak követé őt, kiáltozva és ezt mondva: Könyörülj rajtunk, *Dávidnak fia*!"
(Mát. 9.27)

Szóval nézz utána ennek egy kicsit jobban. Ha meg elveted a Biblia tanúságtételét, és a magad elgondolásához ragaszkodsz, az a szíved joga.




SiriusB írta:


> A köznép is tudta ezt; János evangéliumában ezt mondják:
> Ján. 7.42
> "Nem az írás mondta-é, hogy a Dávid magvából, és Bethlehemből, ama városból jön el a Krisztus, a hol Dávid vala?"
> 
> *Ez meg végképp nem igaz (mármint hogy Dávid magvából), azért nem kellene a biológiát teljesen a szemétbe dobni.:wink:*



Akkor mondd meg a Biblia szerzőjének, hogy Te ezt jobban tudod.
Ha pedig az a problémád, hogy "fiának" nevezi a Biblia a későbbi leszármazottat is, (nyilván nem a fia volt Dávidnak, hanem késői unokája) akkor tanulmányozd az adott kort és kultúrkört. A zsidók a késői leszármazottat is az illető "fiának" nevezték, vagy a leszármazottakat "fiainak". Ez nem rokoni állapotot jelentett, hanem leszármazást.
Ezért nevezi a Biblia az izraelitákat Izrael fiainak (vagy Ábrahám fiainak), holott nyilván nem mind a "fiai" szó szerint, de mind a leszármazottai.
Más népeket is meghatároz az ősatyjuk szerint: pl. Moáb fiai, Gileád fiai, Amálek fiai, stb.



SiriusB írta:


> A Messiást Názáretinek fogják nevezni: Zakariás 6,12. Kr. e. 520.
> "És szólj néki, mondván: Ezt mondja a Seregeknek Ura, mondván: Ímé, egy férfiú, a neve Csemete,"
> 
> A csemete helyén a héberben "cémach" áll, máshol ugyanez a szó a Messiásra vonatkoztatva "nécer"-ként szerepel (vesszőszál). Ezzel cseng össze a Názáreti megnevezés.
> ...



Mondtam már, hogy olvass egy kicsit vissza. A katolikus egyháznak egyáltalán nem *elemi, létérdeke, hogy mindenki mindent úgy higgyen el, ahogy az le van írva, *kivéve, ha nem a pápai dogmákra célzol a leírás alatt.
A középkori egyház évszázadokig elzárta a Bibliát, tiltotta az olvasását és a terjesztését, (halálbüntetéssel sújtva) nehogy kiderüljön, hogy az egyház mást hirdet, mint ami abban áll.
Ma már nem tudja a katolikus egyház elzárni a Bibliát, de az a véleménye, hogy abból csak rossz származik, ha a hívek olvassák. Ezt csak bízzák a papokra.
Számunkra a mérvadó nem a Szentírás, a hittételeik nem azon alapulnak, hanem a pápai dogmákon és a hagyományon.
Kérdezd meg akármelyik katolikus papot, ezt fogja mondani. Én is tőlük hallottam először.

Azt viszont nem hiszem, hogy a korabeli zsidók tévedtek volna a prófécia-magyarázatokat illetően, akár a Názáreti névvel kapcsolatban is. Máté evangéliumában ez áll:

"És oda jutván, lakozék Názáret nevű városban, hogy beteljesedjék, a mit a próféták mondottak, hogy názáretinek fog neveztetni." (Mát. 2.23)

Szóval Mátéval vitatkozzál, ő értelmezte így, meg a többi korabeli apostollal és kereszténnyel, akik ezt egyértelműen Jézusra vonatkoztatták.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 16)

atyo13 írta:


> Az evolóció maga a genezisnek a második kötete, mely meghatározza az élőket, és eldönti valami miatt, hogy mi történik.



A Genezisnek nincs második kötete. Az egyetlen könyv.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 16)

najahuha írta:


> Kedves pitti !
> 
> 
> Ennek egy előkérdése lehetne az, hogy vajon a lélek csak az
> ...



Csatlakoznék najahuha kérdéséhez, azzal kis változtatással: Ha *van* lélekvándorlás, akkor hol voltak a még testet nem öltött lelkek ezidáig? És honnan jönnek az újak ezután? Mivel ahogy najahuha írja, egyre többen vagyunk.


----------



## atapata (2009 December 16)

Jaszladany írta:


> A Genezisnek nincs második kötete. Az egyetlen könyv.


 
Atyo13 a második fejezetre gondolhatott.

<LI sizcache="0" sizset="5">1–11. fejezet: Bibliai őstörténet 

1,1–2,4a: Első teremtéstörténet
2,4b–2,25: Második teremtéstörténet
3. fejezet: A bűnbeesés története
4. fejezet: A bűn növekedése a történelemben
5. fejezet: A vízözön előtti ősatyák nemzetségtáblája
6–9. fejezet: A vízözön és Noé története
10. fejezet: A népek táblája
11,1–9: A bábeli torony
11,10–32: A vízözön utáni ősatyák nemzetségtáblája
<LI sizcache="0" sizset="6">12–36. fejezet: Pátriárkák története


----------



## najahuha (2009 December 16)

A lélekvándorlás a vallásokban

*Kereszténység:* A vallásos nyugati emberek körében a Biblia a legolvasottabb és leggyakrabban idézett könyv. Bár a Szentírás nem sok példát említ a lélekvándorlásra, de több keresztény tanító gondolataiban is egyik fő alapelem. Ilyen pl. Origenész, aki a korai egyház legjelesebb tudósa. Így ír: "A gonoszra való hajlam miatt egyes lelkek testet öltenek, először emberit, majd oktalan szenvedélyeik miatt emberlétük kiszabott idejének letöltése után különféle állatokká változnak, melyekből lesüllyedhetnek a növényi élet szintjére. Ebből az állapotból ugyanazokon a szinteken keresztül újra felemelkednek és visszahelyeztetnek mennybéli helyükre." Bár ma már nehezen bizonyítható, de sok minden szól amellett, hogy Krisztus idejében és még utána is nagyon sokáig a lélekvándorlásban való hit magától értetődő volt. Aztán elérkezet Jusztinián császár uralma, aki az 553-ban megrendezett ökomenikus zsinaton elérte, hogy töröljék a Bibliából az erre utaló részeket. "Átkozott legyen az, aki a lelkek mesébe illő előéletét bizonygatja, és mindazt, ami ebből következik: az irtóztató átalakulást!" dörgedezett Jusztitián.
A nagy tisztogatás nem sikeredett tökéletesre, mert így is van utalás a lélekvándorlásra. Például mindegyik evangélistánál megtalálhatjuk azt a történetet Keresztelő Szent Jánossal kapcsolatban. És elméne Jézus és az ő tanítványai Filippi falvaiba: és útközben megkérdé az ő tanítványait, mondván nékik: Kinek mondanak engem az emberek? Ők, pedig felelének: Keresztelő Jánosnak, és némelyek Illyésnek, némelyek pedig egynek a proféták közül." (Márk) Máténál a következőket olvashatjuk: "Miért mondják hát az írástudók, hogy előbb Illyésnek kell eljönnie? Illyés bizony eljő előbb, és mindent helyre állít. De mondom néktek, hogy Illyés már eljött, és nem ismerék meg őt. Mert a próféták mindannyian és a törvény Jánosig profétáltak vala. És ha be akarjátok venni, Illyés ő, aki eljövendő vala. Akinek van füle a hallásra, hallja." Ugye érdemes elgondolkodni azon, hogy akár az egyszerű emberek, akár az írástudók, miért foglalkoznának valakinek a visszatértével, ha nem volna előttük világos a lélekvándorlás tudománya. János evangéliumában olvashatunk arról az emberről, aki születésétől kezdve vak volt. "Mester, ki vétkezett, ez-é, vagy ennek szülei, hogy vakon született? Sem ez nem vétkezett, sem ennek szülei, hanem, hogy nyilvánvalókká legyenek benne az Isten dolgai." Gondoljunk csak bele, hogyan juthatna bárkinek is az az eszébe kérdés gyanánt, hogy a születésétől fogva vak emberrel kapcsolatban az ő esetleges vétkéről érdeklődjék, ha nem világos számára egy előző életben elkövetett bűn lehetősége? Ez teljességgel értelmetlen lenne. Látható, hogy a tanítványok kérdésében benne rejlik a korábbi életek lehetősége. Maga Jézus sem vonja kétségbe a kérdés jogosságát, csak a válaszában egy harmadik aspektust mutat fel, mely nem volt benne a kérdésben.
A keresztényi élet valódi természetéhez szétválaszthatatlanul hozzátartozik az az érzés, hogy a kötelező tanítások és dogmák mellett az egyén a saját útját járja. Ezt igazolja az is, hogy Jézus baráti körét már akkor sem az írástudók alkották.


*Mohamedán:*


A Korán azt írja: "Halott voltál, és Ő életre keltett. Halálodat is Ő fogja okozni, majd ismét életre kelt, s végül Magához vesz téged." Az iszlámon belül különösen a szufik hisznek abban, hogy a halál nem veszteség, mert a halhatatlan lélek folyamatosan vándorol különböző testeken át. Rumi a híres szufi költő írja: 
Meghaltam, mint ásvány és növény lettem
Meghaltam, mint növény és állattá váltam
Meghaltam, mint állat és ember vagyok.
Miért kellene félnem? Mikor váltam kevesebbé a haláltól?

*Zsidóság:*

A kabalisztikában sok ismeret található a múlt és jövőbeli életekről, melyek sok héber tudós szerint az írások mögött elrejtett bölcsességet jelentik. A kabalasztikus írások egyik alapkönyvében, a Zohárban ez áll: "A lelkeknek vissza kell térniük a legfelsőbb létbe, ahonnan származnak. De ennek végrehajtásához minden tökéletességet ki kell fejleszteniük, melynek csírája el van ültetve bennük, s ha ezt az állapotot egy élet leforgása alatt nem tudják elérni, akkor egy újat kell kezdeniük, majd megint egy újat és így tovább egészen addig, amíg el nem érik azt az állapotot, mely alkalmassá teszi őket az Istennel való újraegyesülésre." Az ókori zsidók hite szerint Mózes Ábelnek, Ádám fiának a reinkarnációja volt. Messiásuk, pedig maga Ádám, aki egyszer már eljött Dávidként.


.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 16)

atapata írta:


> Atyo13 a második fejezetre gondolhatott.
> 
> <li sizcache="0" sizset="5">1–11. fejezet: Bibliai őstörténet
> 
> ...


<li sizcache="0" sizset="6">
<li sizcache="0" sizset="6">
<li sizcache="0" sizset="6">Szia Ata! Rendben, így már értem. De a második fejezetben sincs benne az evolúció.


----------



## siriusB (2009 December 16)

najahuha írta:


> Mint kitűnik, a szemünk által befogadható és földolgozható tartomány az egészből egy meglehetősen kicsi szelet. ( egy kicsivel nagyobb mint 1,6 elektronVolt, kevesebb mint 3,3 eV. ez már Ultraibolya szint)
> 
> .



Köszönöm. Ne haragudj, ha nem az egész válaszodat idézem be, ez csak az átláthatóság kedvéért történik.

Ez az utolsó bekezdés nagyon fontos, mert éppen ennek ismeretében lehet azt kijelenteni, hogy mekkorát tévednek azok a materialisták (pl. Ernő barátunk) akik határozottan állítják, hogy csupán "agyrém" minden amit néhány érzékenyebb ember lát és tapasztal, csupán azért, mert a jelenleg elfogadott természettudományos elméletekkel ellentétes... (lehet, hogy ők már túljutottak a most ezoterikus körökben oly divatos dimenzióváltáson? )


----------



## siriusB (2009 December 16)

Jaszladany írta:


> Nem tudom, mi lesz a pápákkal, de a tisztítótűz nincs benne a Bibliában.
> 
> Szóval tehát kinek tartod Te Jézust?



Akkor ezek szerint engem jól átvertek a hittanórán. Én azt hittem, hogy minden, amit ott tanítottak nekem, benn van a Bibliában! Lehet, hogy csak ijesztgetni akart a plébános bácsi?  (Nagy csibész volt, úgy káromkodott a focimeccseken, mint egy kocsis és megkörnyékezett minden csinosabb templomlátogató asszonyságot...)

Én Jézust csodálom és hiszek abban, hogy minden szó amit ő kimondott igaz volt! Abban is hiszek, hogy Ő fenn van az "Égben" és vár ránk. Sőt én még sokkal többet is hiszek róla, mint amit az evangéliumokban megtalálsz.

Én azt is hiszem, hogy mindent elmondott, amit csak elmondhatott abban a korban és azoknak az embereknek, akik körülvették.

Más kérdés, hogy ők ebből mit fogtak fel és a Pál (aki még csak nem is ismerte személyesen Jézust!) által alapított egyház mit szándékozott belőle kihozni...

Gondolom azt te is tudod, hogy még a keresztény egyházak sem ugyanazt hiszik Jézusról? Van aki simán Tanítónak tiszteli, van aki nem fogadja el a feltámadását és van aki nem fogadja el istenségét.


----------



## najahuha (2009 December 16)

A *purgatórium* (vagy _tisztítótűz_, _tisztítóhely_, vö. lat. purificatio = megtisztulás) a katolikus egyház tanításában azok ideiglenes helye vagy állapota, akik a megszentelő kegyelem állapotában haltak meg, de még tisztulásra van szükségük ahhoz, hogy beléphessenek a mennyei boldogságba. 
Néhány más keresztény felekezet szintén állítja a tökéletesedés lehetőségét a lélek spirituális állapotában a halál után. A keleti ortodox kereszténység vallja, hogy a halottak lelkeinek állapotában változás történhet az élők imái és az isteni Liturgia felajánlása által. A judaizmus szintén hisz a halál utáni megtisztulás lehetőségében, és még a „tisztítótűz” szót is használják, hogy a GyEHENNA jelentését visszaadják. Azonban a lélek halál utáni „megtisztulásának” lehetőségét a többi vallás hagyományaiban kifejezetten tagadják.
A római katolicizmus az egyetlen keresztény vallás, amely azt tanítja a tisztítóhelyről szóló hittételében, hogy az egy olyan „hely” vagy „állapot”, amelyet bizonyos lelkek tapasztalhatnak meg a halál után.


1999-ben II. János Pál azt nyilatkozta, hogy a purgatórium kifejezés nem helyet jelöl, hanem „a lét egy állapotát”.
Legutoljára 2007-ben XVI. Benedek foglalkozott ezzel 2. Enciklikájában. Abban megerősíti, hogy van Pokol és Purgatórium. ( Nem csodálkozom amúgy, elvégre e pápa Ratzinger-ként még a legfőbb inkvizítori szék tulajdonosa volt.. Csak ugye ezt már nem inkvizíciónak hívják, hanem Hittani Szent Kongregációnak...)



Általánosságban a protestáns közösségek nem fogadják el a purgatórium tanítását, bár maga LUTHER a 95 tételében és a Johann Eckkel folytatott vita idején még nem tagadta, de később fokozatosan elszakadt a tantól. A protestantizmus egyik központi elve a „sola Scriptura” („csak a Szentírás”), miszerint csak olyan tanítást lehet elfogadni, ami kifejezetten megtalálható a Szentírásban. Az általános protestáns nézet az, hogy a Biblia nem ad kétségtelen, világos tanítást a purgatóriumról, ezért el kell azt vetni, mint a Bibliának ellentmondó hitet. A protestantizmus másik tétele a „sola fide” („csak a hit”). Míg a katolikus tanítás szerint az üdvösséghez a hit és a kegyelem mellett jócselekedetekkel is hozzá kell járulni, a protestáns hit-fogalom és kegyelem-fogalom szerint a kegyelem totális hitet és szeretetet eredményez, az pedig már nem tesz szükségessé semmiféle tisztulást, hanem a mennyországra jogosít. Ez is kiváltotta és megindokolta a tagadást. De a gyakorlati megfontolások is mindig az előtérben álltak: a reformátorok ki akarták irtani a „tisztítótűzbe beüzletelést”, a „tisztítótűz-misék országos vásárát” és más kétséges szokásokat. A protestáns kegyelemtanból eredően Luther haszontalannak tartotta a halottakért szóló imákat is, mindazonáltal a PHILIPP MELANCHTHON által írt Apologia, azaz az ágostai hitvallás védelme a következőt állítja: „Epiphanius arról tesz bizonyságot, hogy Aërius a holtakért való imádságokat haszontalanoknak tekintette. Ezt rója meg nála. Mi nem tartunk Aëriusszal”
Egyes protestánsok úgy tartják, hogy az ember csak a feltámadás után lép a boldogságba vagy a gyötrelembe, és addig a lélek egy közbenső állapotban tudatában van leendő sorsáról. Mások azt tartják, hogy a halál és a test feltámadása közötti közbenső állapotban a lélek öntudatlanul alszik.



A judaizmusban a GYEHENNA egy tisztító hely, ahol – néhány hagyomány szerint – a legtöbb bűnös éveket tölt el kiszabadulásuk előtt. „Az embereknek három kategóriája van; a teljesen istenfélők és a főbűnösök nem tisztulnak, csak azok, akik e két osztály között vannak."


Az ISZLÁMban szintén néhány muszlim úgy gondol a pokolra, mint ami néhány bűnösnek csak ideiglenes, másoknak pedig örökös büntető helye. A pokolra ítéltekért egyes hagyományok szerint rokonaik és vallásuk "prófétája" (például Mohamed, Jézus) közbenjárhat, akár sikerrel is.




.


----------



## najahuha (2009 December 16)

siriusB írta:


> Köszönöm. Ne haragudj, ha nem az egész válaszodat idézem be, ez csak az átláthatóság kedvéért történik.
> 
> Ez az utolsó bekezdés nagyon fontos, mert éppen ennek ismeretében lehet azt kijelenteni, hogy mekkorát tévednek azok a materialisták (pl. Ernő barátunk) akik határozottan állítják, hogy csupán "agyrém" minden amit néhány érzékenyebb ember lát és tapasztal, csupán azért, mert a jelenleg elfogadott természettudományos elméletekkel ellentétes... (lehet, hogy ők már túljutottak a most ezoterikus körökben oly divatos dimenzióváltáson? )



A természettudomány a dolgok után kullog, hiszen a föltett szándéka a dolgok olyan típusú megértése, ami TAPASZTALATI, MODELLEZHETŐ, MEGISMÉTELHETŐ , és persze ami nem ilyen , azt a fönálló kutatási eszközeivel nem tudja beilleszteni...
No de így volt régen is, amíg nem tudták, hogy a levegő köröttünk azért a semminél több, hiszen nagyon ritka eloszlású gázburok stb, addig bizony más irányú volt a kora tudományos vélekedése.

De mondhatnék mai problémát is:


Mindenki láthatja, hogy a szárnyas rovarok milyen jól tudnak repülni . Ezt olyan természetesnek is gondoljuk, még tudományosan is megmagyarázhatóak (levegő, felhajtóerő stb...)
Csak ugye hogyan lehetséges az, hogy ezeket repülő rovarokat ha beletesszük egy vákuumközegbe, akkor is röpképesek maradnak, mintha mi sem történt volna... 
A magam részéről azt tartom, hogy minden lénynek vannak olyan eleve rejtett tartalékai is, amelyeket csak a végső esetben --- és netán a lehető legnagyobb energiaráfordítással - képes használni, nem egyszer önmaga meglepetésére is....


----------



## siriusB (2009 December 16)

Kedves Jászladány! 

Kezdesz mérges lenni és én nagyon nem szeretnék itt provokálni, ezért előrebocsátom, hogy én nem haragszom senkire, aki szó szerint értelmezi a Bibliát (persze nem mindig, mert amikor az érdek úgy kívánja akkor a Csemetéből is Messiás lesz...). Te se haragudj rám, ha én egészen másképp látom azt ami 2000 évvel ezelőtt történt. Ismerem a Bibliát, bár idézni nem nagyon tudnék belőle, de ismerem azt az irodalmat is, ami nincs benn a Bibliában.

Ezek ismeretében vontam le magamnak következtetéseket és lehet, hogy tévedek! Nem hiszem magamról, hogy tévedhetetlen vagyok. 

Tudod úgy van ez, mint az evolúció és a kreacionizmus. Az igazság valahol a félúton lehet, de valószínűleg nem érjük meg hogy bebizonyosodjon, hogy a félúton hol van az az Igazság. Majd a "tudatszikráink" talán megtudják.

*És most zöldezzünk egy kicsit:*



Jaszladany írta:


> Ezt nem mondhatod komolyan!
> Jézus ismerte ezt az idői próféciát, tehát úgy rendezte, hogy ez előtt nem sokkal szülessen meg, persze a júdeai Betlehemben, persze miután a szülei elmenekítik onnan, Heródes megölesse ott a csecsemőket (erről is van prófécia), éppen annyi idős legyen ekkor, 30 év körüli, ahogy a próféciák jövendölik, (a teljesség igénye nélkül) szóval mindezt így rendezte, és bevonult Jeruzsálembe.
> 
> *Ugye nem ő egy szem maga született akkor Betlehemben? Elég sokan voltak, mert mint tudjuk Heródes rendesen vérengzett... Erre mondanák a materialisták, hogy véletlen.
> ...



A hozzászólásod többi részét azért nem idézem be mert nem releváns a fentiek értelmében és egyébként is úgy érzem, ekkor már nagyon dühös voltál. 

Ne mérgelődj, nekem nincs veled bajom. Nagyon tetszik ahogy érvelsz és én már "látok" (tudod, mint Cayce) és egyszer még te is egy kicsit másképp látod majd ezeket a kérdéseket és nem leszel ennyire "kérlelhetetlen". Az ismereteid bővülnek az idő múlásával és lehet, hogy gondolkodóba esel.... Velem is ez történt.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 16)

najahuha írta:


> Aztán elérkezet Jusztinián császár uralma, aki az 553-ban megrendezett ökomenikus zsinaton elérte, hogy töröljék a Bibliából az erre utaló részeket.
> .



Najahuha, ezt direkt csinálod? Kitől idézed ezt? Akárkitől is szedted, fogalma sincs a régészeti leletekről, pedig ezek már nem is mai keletűek. Na mindegy, leírom újra:

Az Újszövetség legrégebbi kéziratainak többsége kr. u. III. századból származnak, de akad közöttük II. századi is (Rylands papirusz, Chester Beatty papiruszok, stb.)
A Kódex Sinaiticus felfedézése óta pedig már egyetlen bibliakritikus sem érvel olyan sületlenséggel, hogy a Bibliába bárki is betoldott volna, vagy törölt volna belőle. Ez a kézirat ugyanis Kr.u *IV. századból* származik és a teljes Újszövetséget tartalmazza, ugyanabban a formában, ahogy ma is ismerjük.
És nincs benne a reinkarnáció.
Justitianus a VI. században élt, áruld már el, hogyan változtatott volna a Biblián, ha a jóval korábbi kéziratok tanúsága szerint nincs bennük változtatás?
Azt hittem ezen már túl vagyunk.



najahuha írta:


> A nagy tisztogatás nem sikeredett tökéletesre, mert így is van utalás a lélekvándorlásra. Például mindegyik evangélistánál megtalálhatjuk azt a történetet Keresztelő Szent Jánossal kapcsolatban. És elméne Jézus és az ő tanítványai Filippi falvaiba: és útközben megkérdé az ő tanítványait, mondván nékik: Kinek mondanak engem az emberek? Ők, pedig felelének: Keresztelő Jánosnak, és némelyek Illyésnek, némelyek pedig egynek a proféták közül." (Márk) Máténál a következőket olvashatjuk: "Miért mondják hát az írástudók, hogy előbb Illyésnek kell eljönnie? Illyés bizony eljő előbb, és mindent helyre állít. De mondom néktek, hogy Illyés már eljött, és nem ismerék meg őt. Mert a próféták mindannyian és a törvény Jánosig profétáltak vala. És ha be akarjátok venni, Illyés ő, aki eljövendő vala. Akinek van füle a hallásra, hallja." Ugye érdemes elgondolkodni azon, hogy akár az egyszerű emberek, akár az írástudók, miért foglalkoznának valakinek a visszatértével, ha nem volna előttük világos a lélekvándorlás tudománya.



Hát nincs sok értelme ezen elmélkedni a Bibliával kapcsolatban. A Biblia teljes logikája ellentmond a lélekvándorlásnak, mint már ezt is leírtam, és megindokoltam, hogy miért. Az általad idézett részeknek semmi köze a lélekvándorláshoz.
Azért gondolták némelyek Jézust Keresztelő Jánosnak, mert Heródes, miután Jánost lefejeztette, és hallott Jézusról, azt mondta a szolgáinak:
"Ez ama Keresztelő János; ő támadt fel a halálból, és azért működnek benne az erők." (Máté 14.2)

Nem azt mondta, hogy Keresztelő János másik testben született újjá, hisz mindössze néhány hónappal azelőtt fejeztette le! Azt, mondta, hogy feltámadt! Ez nem lélekvándorlás!

Az Illésre utalás ószövetségi próféciára vonatkozik:
"Ímé, én elküldöm néktek Illyést, a prófétát, mielőtt eljön az Úrnak nagy és félelmetes napja." (Malak. 4.5) (A Messiás útját készíti elő.)

Jézus valóban Keresztelő Jánosra vonatkoztatja ezt a próféciát, hisz János volt a Messiás előhírnöke, de semmiképpen sem utalhatott lélekvándolásre, mivel Illés sosem halt meg! Illés élve elragadtatott, akárcsak Énók.

"2 Kir. 2.10
És ő monda (Illés Elizeusnak): Nehéz dolgot kértél; mégis, ha majd meglátándasz engem, mikor tőled *elragadtatom*, meglesz, a mit kérsz: ha pedig meg nem látándasz, nem lesz meg.
És lőn, a mikor menének és menvén beszélgetének, ímé egy tüzes szekér tüzes lovakkal elválasztá őket egymástól. És *felméne Illés* a szélvészben az *égbe*."

Mindegy, hogy elhiszed-e ezt a beszámolót vagy se, biztos lehetsz benne, hogy a Jézus korabeli zsidók elhitték, és Jézus is élőnek gondolta Illést. Illés tehát nem volt halott sem a zsidók, sem Jézus felfogása szerint. 
Ezért ezekbe a részekbe belemagyarázni a lélekvándorlást igen nagy tévedés és tudatlanság!




najahuha írta:


> János evangéliumában olvashatunk arról az emberről, aki születésétől kezdve vak volt. "Mester, ki vétkezett, ez-é, vagy ennek szülei, hogy vakon született? Sem ez nem vétkezett, sem ennek szülei, hanem, hogy nyilvánvalókká legyenek benne az Isten dolgai." Gondoljunk csak bele, hogyan juthatna bárkinek is az az eszébe kérdés gyanánt, hogy a születésétől fogva vak emberrel kapcsolatban az ő esetleges vétkéről érdeklődjék, ha nem világos számára egy előző életben elkövetett bűn lehetősége? Ez teljességgel értelmetlen lenne. Látható, hogy a tanítványok kérdésében benne rejlik a korábbi életek lehetősége.



Fel sem merült a reinkarnáció a tanítványokban. Nem azt kérdezik, azért vak-e, mert az előző életében ezt vagy azt csinálta? Az kérdezik, hogy a saját vétke, vagy a szülei vétkei miatt ilyen szerencsétlen.
Ezzel pedig nem reinkarnációra, hanem egy Ószövetségi kijelentésre utaltak, ahol azt mondja Isten:
" Mert én, az Úr a te Istened, féltőn-szerető Isten vagyok, a ki megbüntetem az atyák vétkét a fiakban, harmad és negyediziglen, a kik engem gyűlölnek." (Móz. 20.5)

Vannak olyan vétkek, amik átkot hoznak generációkon át a leszármazottakra is. 
Mikor pl. Saul király legyilkoltatta a Gibeonitákat, ez a bűn olyan súlyos volt, hogy Saul halála után még tíz fiának is meg kellett bűnhődnie miatta.
Tetszik, nem tetszik ez van. Erre utaltak az apostolok, nem pedig reinkarnációra.



najahuha írta:


> Maga Jézus sem vonja kétségbe a kérdés jogosságát, csak a válaszában egy harmadik aspektust mutat fel, mely nem volt benne a kérdésben.



Így van, az ószövetségi törvény miatt nem vonja kétségbe. Tudja, hogy a tanítványok arra gondoltak. A generációs átkot azonban Jézus ugyanúgy elvette, mint minden átkot, tehát egyedül Ő meg tudja törni.



najahuha írta:


> A keresztényi élet valódi természetéhez szétválaszthatatlanul hozzátartozik az az érzés, hogy a kötelező tanítások és dogmák mellett az egyén a saját útját járja. Ezt igazolja az is, hogy Jézus baráti körét már akkor sem az írástudók alkották.



Ez hogy jön ide egyáltalán! De főleg... hogy jött össze logikailag...!!!?
Tehát azt mondod, hogy az írástudók (akik ugyan nem voltak keresztények, pedig a bevezetőben azokról van szó), a maguk útját akarták járni, ezért nem voltak Jézus követői, míg Jézus baráti köre nem akarta a saját útját járni.
Ergo... keresztények azok, akik a saját útjukat járják, és nem tartoznak Jézus baráti köréhez, ahogy az írástudók sem tartoztak oda.
De most tényleg, hogy jött ez ki neked?

Amúgy nem is igaz, mert Nikodémus és Arimateai József is Jézus baráti köréhez tartozott, pedig ők írástudók voltak.
És azt olvassuk:
"Mindazáltal a főemberek közül is sokan hivének ő benne: de a farizeusok miatt nem vallák be, hogy ki ne rekesztessenek a gyülekezetből:" (Ján. 12.42)
De mindegy.

Hogy Jézus baráti körét kik alkották, azt Ő maga mondta:
"Ti az én barátaim vagytok, ha azokat cselekszitek, a miket én parancsolok néktek." Ján. 15.14
Aki azt cselekszi, amit Jézus mond, azaz Krisztust követi, az tartozik Jézus baráti köréhez, akár írástudó, akár nem. Lehet, hogy ez nem mindig "saját" út, de tudva azt, hogy az én utam néha hova és mire vezetett, én sokkal inkább járnám a Krisztus útját, mint a magamét. Ez nem kötelező, szabadon választott út. Ezért nincs benne a "valódi" természetemben, hogy a magam útját járjam. Próbáltam azt is, elég volt belőle.

A többi vallással kapcsolatban nem tudok hozzászólni a reinkarnációhoz, de mennyit kell még bizonygatnom, hogy a reinkarnáció és a Biblia összeegyeztethetetlen? Tényleg ilyen nehéz megérteni, vagy én magyarázom rosszul?


----------



## najahuha (2009 December 16)

Az indiánfőnök jóslatai  *Környezetvédelem 1854ben: a washingtoni "nagy fehér főnök" ajánlatot tett, indián földeket akart venni, megígérve, hgy létrehoznak egy "rezervátumot a bennszülött lakosság számára. (részletek)*
A seattle-i indián főnök kérése, amelyet egészében közzé tettek, úgy hangzik, mint a legszebb és legmélyebb nyilatkozat, amit vala is tettek a környezetről.


"Tudjuk, hogy a fehér ember nem érti a mi életmódunkat. Nem tud különbséget tenni az egyik kődarab és a másik között, idegen vagy kívülálló, aki az éjszakából jön, és elveszi a földet, amire szüksége van.
. A föld nem a nővére, hanem az ellensége, és ha egyszer meghódította, követi az útját, otthagyja az apái sírját anélkül, hogy törődne vele. Elrabolja a földet a fiaitól. Semmi nem számít. Az apái sírja, a fiai öröksége el vannak felejtve. Úgy bánik az anyjával, a földel, és fivérével, az égbolttal, mint tárgyakkal, amelyeket megvesznek, kihasználnak és eladnak, mint a birkákat, vagy színes gyöngyöket.

Az étvágya felfalja a földet, és másoknak csak egy sivatagot hagy. Nem érti, mert a mi életmódunk más, mint az Önöké. Városaik puszta látása bánatot okoz a rézbőrűek szemeinek. De talán legyen, mert a rézbőrű vadember, és nem ért semmit. Nincs egy nyugodt hely a fehér ember városaiban, nincs egy hely, ahol hallani lehet, hogyan nőnek ki a fák levelei tavasszal, és hogyan csapkodnak a szárnyaikkal a rovarok. De talán ennek így kell lennie, mert egy vadember nem ért semmit. A lárma mintha megsebezné a füleinket. És, mindezek után, mire szolgál az élet, ha az ember nem hallgathatja a chotacabras (aguaita¬caminos) magányos üvöltését, sem a békák éjszakai társalgását egy tó partján?

Rézbőrű vagyok, és nem értek semmit. Mi jobban szeretjük a szél lágy susogását egy tó felszínén, meg ugyanannak a déli esőtől megtisztult vagy fenyőaromával illatosított szélnek a szagát. A levegő felbecsülhetetlenül értékes a rézbőrű számára, és mindannyian osztozunk a leheletben, az állat, a fa, az ember, mind ugyanazt a levegőt lélegezzük. Úgy tűnik, a fehér ember nincs tudatában a levegőnek, amit belélegez; ahogyan a napok óta agonizáló haldokló sem érzi a bűzt.

. De ha eladjuk a földjeinket, emlékezni kell arra, hogy számunkra a levegő felbecsülhetetlen, hogy a levegő megosztja a szellemét az élettel, amit fenntart. A szél, amely a nagyapáinkat az élet első leheletét adta, megkapja az utolsó sóhajtásaikat is. És ha eladjuk a földjeinket, Önöknek azokat meg kell őrizniük, mint egy különálló és szent dolgot, mint olyan helyet, ahol a fehér ember megízlelheti a mezők virágaitól megillatosított szelet.

Ezért gondolkozunk az ajánlatukon, hogy meg akarják venni a földjeinket. Ha úgy döntünk, hogy eladjuk, feltételeket szabnék: A fehér embernek úgy kell bánnia e föld állataival, mint a fivéreivel. Vadember vagyok, és nem értem a másféle életmódot. Láttam ezer meg ezer bivalyt megrohadni a réteken, lelőtték őket, mert a fehér ember vasutat akar építeni. Vadember vagyok, és nem értem, hogy lehet egy füstölgő gép fontosabb, mint a bivaly, akit mi csak azért ölünk meg, hogy életben maradjunk. Mivé lesz az ember állatok nélkül? Ha mindet kiirtják, az ember nagy lelki magányosságban fog meghalni; mert az, ami az állatokkal történik, az fog történni az emberrel is. Minden összekapcsolódik. Meg kell tanítaniuk a fiaiknak, hogy a föld, amire rálépnek, a mi nagyapáink hamvai. Tanítsák meg a fiaiknak, hogy ez a föld meggazdagodott a felebarátaink életével, hogy tudják tisztelni. Tanítsák meg nekik, hogy mi azt tanítottuk a mieinknek, hogy a föld a mi anyánk. Minden, ami a földdel történik, meg fog történni a föld fiaival. Ha az emberek a földre köpnek, magukra köpnek."


----------



## najahuha (2009 December 16)

http://nagyonjo.com/rumitamas/phpfusion/news.php


.


----------



## siriusB (2009 December 16)

Még ezt az idézetet beteszem Jézus családfájáról, remélem nem leszek kiátkozva a végkövetkeztetésem után :

<table width="530" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr> <td height="25">
</td> </tr> <tr> <td>http://www.kereszteny.hu/biblia/showbible.php<table width="100%"><tbody><tr><td align="right">
</td></tr></tbody></table><center>*Jézus ősei: <sup>1</sup>Jézus Krisztus, Dávid fiának, Ábrahám fiának nemzetségtáblája.*<sup>
</sup>
<sup>
</sup>
<sup>
</sup>
<sup>2</sup>Ábrahám nemzette Izsákot, Izsák nemzette Jákobot, Jákob nemzette Júdát és testvéreit. <sup>3</sup>Júdának született Perec és Szerach, Támártól. Perec nemzette Hecromot, Hecrom nemzette Aramot. <sup>4</sup>Aram nemzette Aminadabot, Aminadab nemzette Nachsont, Nachson nemzette Salmont. <sup>5</sup>Salmonnak született Boász, Ráchábtól. Boásznak született Jobed, Ruttól. Jobed nemzette Izájt, <sup>6</sup>Izáj nemzette Dávid királyt. Dávidnak született Salamon, Urija feleségétől. <sup>7</sup>Salamon nemzette Rechabeámot, Rechabeám nemzette Abiját, Abija nemzette Azát. <sup>8</sup>Aza nemzette Jozafátot, Jozafát nemzette Jorámot, Jorám nemzette Uziját. <sup>9</sup>Uzija nemzette Jotámot, Jotám nemzette Acházt, Acház nemzette Hiszkiját. <sup>10</sup>Hiszkija nemzette Manasszét, Manassze nemzette Amont, Amon nemzette Joziját. <sup>11</sup>Jozija nemzette Jechonját és testvéreit - a Babilonba való elhurcoláskor. <sup>12</sup>A Babilonba hurcolás után: Jechonja nemzette Sealtielt, Sealtiel nemzette Zerubbábelt. <sup>13</sup>Zerubbábel nemzette Abihudot, Abihud nemzette Eljakimot. Eljakim nemzette Acort. <sup>14</sup>Acor nemzette Cádokot, Cádok nemzette Achimot, Achim nemzette Eliudot. <sup>15</sup>Eliud nemzette Eleazárt, Eleazár nemzette Mattant, Mattan nemzette Jákobot. <sup>16</sup>Jákob nemzette Józsefet, Máriának a férjét, aki a Krisztusnak nevezett Jézust szülte. <sup>17</sup>Így a nemzedékek száma: Ábrahámtól Dávidig tizennégy nemzedék, Dávidtól a Babilonba való elhurcolásig tizennégy nemzedék, és a Babilonba való elhurcolástól Krisztusig tizennégy nemzedék.​</center>​</td></tr></tbody></table>

*Na de ki nemzette Máriát? Az egyetlen embert, aki biztos Jézus vér szerinti szülei közül! (Most nem írnék arról semmit, hogy vajon ki lehetett a "Szentlélek", mert akkor az életben nem állsz szóba velem...) Mint tudjuk a zsidóknál egyébként is anyai ágon öröklődik a származás.


*


----------



## najahuha (2009 December 16)

> A többi vallással kapcsolatban nem tudok hozzászólni a reinkarnációhoz, de mennyit kell még bizonygatnom, hogy a reinkarnáció és a Biblia összeegyeztethetetlen? Tényleg ilyen nehéz megérteni, vagy én magyarázom rosszul?




Kedves Jaszladany !

Nos ez is azt bizonyítja, hogy a BIBLIAnak több olvasata van.

És mint számosan jelezték, kifejtették ( többek között egyfolytában utaltam magam is rá), 

NEM LÉTEZIK ma olyan valaki, aki eldönthetné, hogy melyik olvasat a helyes.
Természetesen mindenkinek a magáé. De ez önmagában nem elég. Azzal, hogy Te azt mondod, hogy a TE által képviselt az igaz, készséggel el is fogadnám, ha más nem erősködne, hogy az övé igazabb..... Tekintettel arra, hogy EGZAKT mérce nincs, így csak a HIT szintje marad. ( De hát ennek is van pszichológiája...)

Dönthetek még úgy is, hogy mindkettő verzióból alkotok egy harmadikat.......vagy éppen elvetem mindkettőt: attól függően, hogy mennyit kívánok elfogadni a racionalitásokból és mennyit az egyelőre racionálisba nem vonhatóból. Sőt, alapból mondhatom, hogy a dolgok megismeréséhez adott arányban szükséges ez is az is...

Mert bizony egy váltig racionális ember is élheti a földi életét úgy, hogy díszére válna bármelyik hitéleti elvárásnak, ( ezt hívják egyszerűbben az örök erkölcsnek..), illetve egy hitet valló is élhet hitelvekkel ellentétesen....


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 16)

siriusB írta:


> Kedves Jászladány!
> 
> Kezdesz mérges lenni és én nagyon nem szeretnék itt provokálni, ezért előrebocsátom, hogy én nem haragszom senkire, aki szó szerint értelmezi a Bibliát (persze nem mindig, mert amikor az érdek úgy kívánja akkor a Csemetéből is Messiás lesz...). Te se haragudj rám, ha én egészen másképp látom azt ami 2000 évvel ezelőtt történt. Ismerem a Bibliát, bár idézni nem nagyon tudnék belőle, de ismerem azt az irodalmat is, ami nincs benn a Bibliában.



Hm... miért gondolod, hogy mérges vagyok? Inkább csak sietek és kapkodva írok, mert közben ezer dologban szaladgálok.
Ezért szoktam füstölögni, ha újra ugyanazt kell leírnom ugyanazokra az érvekre, máskülönben nincs bennem semmilyen harag. Miért is lenne?

De azt mégsem hiszem, hogy komolyan gondolod, hogy mind a 330 próféciát Jézus tudatosan töltötte be?
Biztos, hogy voltak olyan próféciák, amit tudatosan és szándékosan teljesített. De ezek a többi próféciával együttesen alkotják a messiási próféciákat, azoknak pedig szerintem legalább a fele nem tölthető be szándékosan.
Hogy kitől származzon, mikor szülessen, hol szülessen, szűztől szülessen, elmenekítsék Egyiptomba, majd hazatérjen, elutasítsák, megvessék, gúnyolják, és azért az se semmi, betölteni olyan próféciákat, hogy a vakok szemeit megnyitni, a süketek fülét megnyitni, a bénák ugrándozzanak, stb.
Hogy egy barátja árulja el 30 ezüstért, amit nem is Júdás határozott meg, a papok ajánlották fel neki az összeget.
Hogy Júdás visszavigye a pénzt, és azon megvegyék a fazekas mezejét. Hogy Júdás megölje magát.
Jézus a halála körülményeit sem rendezhette el, hisz nem intézhette úgy, hogy Barabást válasszák, ne őt, hogy egyáltalán keresztre feszítsék, meg is kövezhették volna.
Hogy ne törjék meg a lábszárcsontjait, mint a latroknak.
Hogy a köpenyére sorsot vessenek, hogy egy gazdag ember sírjába tegyék.

Kedves Siruis, ezek mindegyike beteljesedett Jézus életében, nem mondhatod, hogy ezt mind ő intézte így, mert történetesen Betlehemben született, ahol akkoriban sokan születtek.


siriusB írta:


> * Ő meg is tett mindent azért, hogy megváltsa az emberiséget. A kísérlete kudarcba fulladt. Én így látom. Nem ő tehet arról, hogy az emberiség tovább haladt a vesztébe...
> *



Nem fulladt kudarcba. Akkor fulladt volna kudarcba, ha nem támadt volna fel. Az emberiség a vesztébe halad, ez így van, akárcsak Noé idejében, az özönvíz előtt, de Noé idejében is volt bárka, amin meg lehetett menekülni. Más kérdés, hogy ebbe csak Noé szállt bele a családjával. Mások is beszállhattak volna. Nem tették. Amikor meg akarták, már nem lehetett. Azt olvassuk: "Az ÚR pedig bezárta Nóé után az ajtót."

Most is hasonló a helyzet, és most is van bárka. De most még nyitva van az ajtó. Tudod, hol kell bemenni, hisz Jézus megmondta:
"Én vagyok az ajtó; ha valaki rajtam át megy be, megtartatik" Jn. 10.9



siriusB írta:


> *Én nem vitatkozom sem veled sem a Bibliával, csak azzal vitatkozom, hogy kötelező legyen nekem elfogadni azt, amit mások hisznek róla. :smile:
> *



Mondtam én, hogy kötelező?



siriusB írta:


> *Te tényleg nem ismered Jézus fogantatásának történetét?*
> 
> _*"Mária, Józsefnek a jegyese, még mielőtt egybekeltek volna, úgy találtatott, hogy gyermeket fogant a Szentlélektől. Férje, József igaz ember volt, nem akarta a nyilvánosság előtt megszégyeníteni, ezért úgy határozott, hogy titokban bocsátja el. Míg ezen töprengett, megjelent neki álmában az Úr angyala, és így szólt hozzá: "József, Dávid fia, ne félj magadhoz venni feleségedet Máriát, hiszen a benne fogant élet a Szentlélektől van!"*_
> 
> ...



Nem tudom, miből gondolod, hogy dühös vagyok. És nem tudom, miért gondold, hogy nem ismerem Jézus fogantatásának történetét. Itt van róla a prófécia is:

"Ezért ád jelt néktek az Úr maga: Ímé, a szűz fogan méhében, és szül fiat, s nevezi azt Immánuelnek", (Ésa 7.14)
Máté idézi is:
„Íme, a szűz fogan méhében, fiút szül, akit Immánuelnek neveznek” - ami azt jelenti: Velünk az Isten." (Mt. 1.23)

A szűztől születésnek rendkívüli jelentősége van, de nem tudok egyszerre mindenre kitérni. 
Azért kellett a Messiásnak szűztől születnie, mert ha férfitől fogan, örökölte volna Ádám bukott természetét. Így emberi testet örökölt ugyan Máriától, annak minden gyengeségével együtt, de nem örökölte Ádám bűnös természetét. 
Annak, aki magára vette a bűneinket, önmagának bűntelennek kellett lennie. Különben csak a saját bűnéért halhatott volna meg. 
Jézus azért vehette magára a mi bűneinket és halhatott meg helyettünk, mert neki magának nem volt bűne. Ilyen bűntelen ember pedig nem születhetett meg másként, csak ahogy Jézus: Istentől. Ezért nevezi őt a Biblia "második Ádámnak" vagy "utolsó Ádámnak".
"Lőn az első ember, Ádám, élő lélekké; az utolsó Ádám megelevenítő szellemmé." (I, Kor, 15.45.)


----------



## najahuha (2009 December 16)

siriusB írta:


> Még ezt az idézetet beteszem Jézus családfájáról, remélem nem leszek kiátkozva a végkövetkeztetésem után :





siriusB írta:


> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="530"><tbody><tr><td height="25">
> </td></tr><tr><td>
> </td></tr></tbody></table>*Na de ki nemzette Máriát? Az egyetlen embert, aki biztos Jézus vér szerinti szülei közül! (Most nem írnék arról semmit, hogy vajon ki lehetett a "Szentlélek", mert akkor az életben nem állsz szóba velem...) Mint tudjuk a zsidóknál egyébként is anyai ágon öröklődik a származás.
> *



 
Erről már számtalanszor írtak a történelemkutatások.
Genetikailag semmi köze a zsidókhoz.

A népszámlálás okán mentek Betlehembe, mert onnan származott József és a felmenői. ( Lk 2,4, Mt 2,1-14)


Galilea csak i. e. 104-ben került a zsidó állam fennhatósága alá. *Arisztobulosz király ekkor elrendelte, hogy az összes itt lakó pogány metélkedjék körül és vegye fel a zsidó vallást. *Ez volt a zsidó történelem első erőszakos térítő akciója. ( Volt ennél régebben is, de az más téma)

Mária pedig GALILEAI volt. A Galileában létező NAZARET településé.
Ebben az időben GALILEA lakói nem zsidók voltak: még ha ugye kénytelenek voltak a zsidó vallást fölvenni, és a férfiaknak körülmetélkedni. Valamennyi zsidó uralom elleni összeeskövés jobbára innen indult ki.

Szent Jeromos ír Máriáról többet ( meghalt Kr.u. 420-ban) Heliodorushoz címzett levelében:

"....Mária Názáretben született, és az Úr templomában nevelkedett. Apját Joachimnak, anyját Annanak nevezték. Anyja is názáreti születésű volt, apja pedig BET-LÉHEMI.......e templom egy magaslaton állt..e templom körül 15 lépcső volt a feljárat.."


Történelmi TÉNY: hogy Názáretben csak Kr.u. 60-ban épül föl az első zsidó templom, ráadásul a szerző meg sem említi Názáretet a zsidó települések és vallási közösségek között. ( Flavius Josephus)


Ezek --- és más most föl nem sorolt --- bizonyítékok alapján is elmondható, hogy MÁRIA szülei és MÁRIA sem volt zsidó vallású, noha az állam előírásai értelmében azt SZÍNLELhették, mert különben kitelepítették, vagy elüldözték volna őket...

Hivatkoznék még a MELKIZEDEK papságra, ami gyakorlatilag az Áron papságnak szolgált mintául.....


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 16)

siriusB írta:


> Még ezt az idézetet beteszem Jézus családfájáról, remélem nem leszek kiátkozva a végkövetkeztetésem után :
> 
> <table width="530" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr> <td height="25">
> </td> </tr> <tr> <td><table width="100%"><tbody><tr><td align="right">
> ...



Sirius kedves, én egyáltalán nem neheztelek rád a kérdéseid miatt. Nagyon jó és jogos kérdések.
Mária leszármazási táblája a Lukács 3,23-38-ban található:

"Maga Jézus pedig mintegy harmincz esztendős volt, mikor tanítani kezdett, ki, a mint állítják vala, a József fia vala, _ez pedig_ a Hélié (Mária apjáé; az "_ez pedig_" Jézusra vonatkozik, nem Józsefre, de a görög szövegben nincs benne, azért van dőlttel szedve. A másik táblán láthatod, hogy József Jákob fia, nem Hélié. Tehát ez nem az ő nemzetségtáblája, hanem Máriáé. Dávidig egyáltalán nem is egyezik a két nemzetségtábla):

Ez Mattáté, ez Lévié, ez Melkié, ez Jannáé, ez Józsefé,
Ez Matthatiásé, ez Ámosé, ez Naumé, ez Eslié, ez Naggaié,
Ez Maáté, ez Matthatiásé, ez Sémeié, ez Józsefé, ez Júdáé,
Ez Joannáé, ez Rhésáé, ez Zorobábelé, ez Saláthielé, ez Nérié,
Ez Melkié, ez Addié, ez Hosámé, ez Elmodámé, ez Éré,
Ez Jóséé, ez Eliézeré, ez Jórimé, ez Mattáté, ez Lévié,
Ez Simeoné, ez Júdáé, ez Józsefé, ez Jónáné, ez Eliákimé,
Ez Méleáé, ez Maináné, ez Mattátáé, ez Nátáné, ez *Dávidé,*
Ez Jesséé, ez Obedé, ez Boázé, ez Sálmoné, ez Naássoné,
Ez Aminádábé, ez Arámé, ez Esroné, ez Fáresé, ez Júdáé.
Ez Jákóbé, ez Izsáké, ez Ábrahámé, ez Táréé, ez Nákhoré,
Ez Sárukhé, ez Ragávé, ez Fáleké, ez Eberé, ez Saláé,
Ez Kajnáné, ez Arfaksádé, ez Semé, ez Noéé, ez Lámekhé,
Ez Mathuséláé, ez Énókhé, ez Járedé, ez Mahalaléelé, ez Kajnáné,
Ez Énósé, ez Sethé, ez Ádámé, ez pedig az Istené."

Mária nemzetségtáblája fontos bizonyíték Jézus származására, ezért van benne Lukács evangéliumában.

Tudod, azért valami elgondolkodtat: érdekes, hogy senki nem lepődik meg azon, hogy valaki vissza tudja vezetni a származását egészen az első emberig. Pedig ez azért nem semmi.
Ezek után hogyan nem csodálkozol azon, hogy vannak olyanok, akik össze akarják egyeztetni az evolúciót a Bibliával? Ha van "első ember", akkor nincs majomember, nincs törzsfejlődés, nincsenek millió évekre visszamenő generációk; akkor a Biblia szerint csakis teremtés lehetséges, mégpedig pontosan úgy, ahogy Mózes könyvében áll. Nem?


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 16)

najahuha írta:


> Erről már számtalanszor írtak a történelemkutatások.
> Genetikailag semmi köze a zsidókhoz.
> 
> A népszámlálás okán mentek Betlehembe, mert onnan származott József és a felmenői. ( Lk 2,4, Mt 2,1-14)
> ...



Lásd Mária nemzetségtábláját egy szinttel feljebb.
Bocs, de én inkább a Bibliának hiszek, mint a Te eszmefuttatásodnak. Nemzetségtáblát nem lehetett hamisítani, sem venni, mint manapság a jogsit.
Azt generációról generációra pontosan vezették évszázadokon át. A zsidó főpapok Jézus Dávidtól való származását soha nem is kérdőjelezték meg. Pedig de szívesen megtették volna!
Biztos örültek volna a Te eszmefuttatásodnak!



najahuha írta:


> Hivatkoznék még a MELKIZEDEK papságra, ami gyakorlatilag az Áron papságnak szolgált mintául.....


.[/quote]

Melkisédek hogy jön ide? Melkisédek Jézus papságának előképe volt.

"Mert ez a „Melkisédek, Sálem királya, a magasságos Isten papja, aki a királyok leveréséből visszatérő Ábrahám elé ment, és megáldotta”.
"Ábrahám pedig tizedet is adott neki mindenből. Melkisédek neve először ezt jelenti: igazság királya, aztán Sálem királya, vagyis békesség királya.
Sem apja, sem anyja, sem nemzetsége, sem napjainak kezdete, sem életének vége nincs, de miután hasonlóvá lett az Isten Fiához, pap marad mindörökké." (Zsid 7,1-3)...
Ha tehát a tökéletesség elérhető volna a lévita papság által, mert a nép ez alatt kapta a törvényt, mi szükség még azt mondani, hogy Melkisédek rendje szerint más pap támad, aki nem Áron rendje szerint való? (Zsid 7.11)
...És ez még inkább nyilvánvaló, ha Melkisédekhez hasonlóan támad más pap, aki nem testi parancsolat törvénye szerint lett azzá, hanem örökkévaló élet ereje szerint.
A bizonyságtétel így szól: „Te pap vagy örökké, Melkisédek rendje szerint." (Zsid. 7.15)

Tehát Melkisédek papsága nem Áron papságához, a lévitai papsághoz szolgált mintául, hanem Krisztus örökkévaló papságához.


----------



## najahuha (2009 December 16)

Kedves Jaszladany !



> Nemzetségtáblát nem lehetett hamisítani, sem venni, mint manapság a jogsit.



Ha így van , akkor bizony a magyarság leszármazását is el kell fogadni: akik valójában a hunok, és azok őse pedig NIMRÓD........

Nincs mit tenni.....

Ne ítélj, hogy ne itéltessél......


.


----------



## najahuha (2009 December 16)

Jaszladany írta:


> Lásd Mária nemzetségtábláját egy szinttel feljebb.
> Bocs, de én inkább a Bibliának hiszek, mint a Te eszmefuttatásodnak. Nemzetségtáblát nem lehetett hamisítani, sem venni, mint manapság a jogsit.
> Azt generációról generációra pontosan vezették évszázadokon át. A zsidó főpapok Jézus Dávidtól való származását soha nem is kérdőjelezték meg. Pedig de szívesen megtették volna!
> Biztos örültek volna a Te eszmefuttatásodnak!
> ...




Tehát már akkor egyértelmű volt, hogy vannak olyan népek, amelyeknek VALLÁSI hozzáállása jobb példa, mint a zsidó......


.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2009 December 16)

siriusB írta:


> Pontosan 11 dimenzióról, nem tudom ezt hogy számolták ki?:roll:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UfhOBevrN2U


----------



## najahuha (2009 December 16)

:


A MÁRIA nemzetséglevezetés már csak abból az alapvető TÖRTÉNELMI TÉNYből sem lehetséges, mert FÉRFIÁGON történt a leszármazási nyilvántartás....

TEhát a Máriának tulajdonított nemzetségvonal hamis.

Másrészről ha a kereszténységben a MáriaKULTUSZ amúgy is csak a 431-es (efezus) zsinattól aktuális, addig szóba se jött, élettörténeteit apokrif iratok tartalmazzák.

Az általad említett sor egyértelmű:

".....
23. Maga Jézus pedig mintegy harmincz esztendős volt, mikor tanítani kezdett, ki ---- *mármint JÉZUS* !, a mint állítják vala, a *József* *fia* vala, ez *pedig a Hélié*, ....." (Károlyi Bbiblia)


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 16)

najahuha írta:


> Kedves Jaszladany !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mondtam én, hogy nem fogadom el?


----------



## najahuha (2009 December 16)

Jaszladany írta:


> Mondtam én, hogy nem fogadom el?




Kedves Jaszladany !

Ezt akkor vehetem egy halovány igennek ?


.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 16)

najahuha írta:


> :
> 
> 
> A MÁRIA nemzetséglevezetés már csak abból az alapvető TÖRTÉNELMI TÉNYből sem lehetséges, mert FÉRFIÁGON történt a leszármazási nyilvántartás....
> ...



Nézz meg más fordítást is. Pl Csia Lajos fordítását:

23. Maga Jézus, amikor _szolgálatát _elkezdte, mintegy harminc éves volt. A hiedelem szerint a József fia volt, _aztán _Élié,
24. Mattáté, Lévié, Melkié, Jannaié, Józsefé,...

De ha Józsefre vonatkozna az "ez", akkor pedig így kell értelmezni:

Ki volt Jézus nagyapja: Jákób (Mt 1:16) vagy Éli (Lk 3:23)?
Nem tévedett sem Máté, sem Lukács. A Mt 1:16 eredeti szövege szerint (helyesbített fordításban) "Jákób
nemzette Józsefet", tehát József Jákóbnak a vérszerinti fia volt. A Lk 1:23-ban ellenben azt olvassuk, hogy a
"fia" volt, ami jelenthette, és értelemszerűen azt is jelentette, hogy Élinek, Mária édesapjának a "veje" volt.
Ez a héber nyelvben a "fia" szó természetes jelentéskörébe tartozott, hiszen József a házasságkötés révén
rokonná, neme és kora révén Éli "fiává" vált.
Lukács táblázatában különben minden név birtokos formában van ("Z, aki X-é"), kivéve Józsefet, így kiemelve, hogy ő Jézusnak nem a vérszerinti apja volt.

Tehát mindenképpen Mária apja Héli (vagy Éli) nem Józsefé, akinek az apja Jákob volt.

Általánosan elfogadott tény, hogy Lukács Mária nemzetségtábláját közölte. Józsefnek nincs kétféle nemzetségtáblája. Az övé Máté evangéliuma elején van.
Senki, még a zsidók sem vonták kétségbe, hogy ez Mária nemzetségtáblája, és hogy Mária zsidó volt, Dávid leszármazottja.
Neked a Bibliától függetlenül saját teóriáid vannak, amihez abszolút jogod van. De ne akard a saját elképzelésedet beleerőltetni a Bibliába.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 16)

najahuha írta:


> Kedves Jaszladany !
> 
> Ezt akkor vehetem egy halovány igennek ?
> 
> ...



Nekem nincs semmi problémám a magyarok származásával.


----------



## najahuha (2009 December 16)

Jaszladany írta:


> Nézz meg más fordítást is. Pl Csia Lajos fordítását:
> 
> 23. Maga Jézus, amikor _szolgálatát _elkezdte, mintegy harminc éves volt. A hiedelem szerint a József fia volt, _aztán _Élié,
> 24. Mattáté, Lévié, Melkié, Jannaié, Józsefé,...
> ...




Miért kellene más fordítást megnéznem ?
Mitől lenne jobb vagy hitelesebb Csia fordítása ? 

Megint jön az, hogyan is kell értelmezni helyesen.....

Újra csak azt kérdezem, milyen JOGI alapja van bárkinek is arra, hogy eldöntse, hogy az Ő értelmezése a helyes ?

Lukács nem is volt zsidó. Pogány volt, feltehetően orvos.
Lukács nem is ismerte Jézust, nem is találkozott vele, ámbár hallhatott róla.
Lukácsot SAUL-PÁL térítette meg..... ( Innentől már kellően kétséges a folyamat...) 

A „Jessze fája” – avagy a „szent nemzetség” – Jézus Krisztus patrilineáris leszármazási rendjét rögzíti Ábrahámtól Dávid apján, Jesszén át a názáreti Józsefig, úgy, ahogy az az Újszövetség kezdetén Máté evangéliumában olvasható. (_Mt 1, 1-17_). Ez a 3 x 14 – Jesszétől „csak” 2 x 14 – nemzedéket számláló genealógia, melyből a középkor századaiban sokfelé ágazó, gazdag ábrázolási kánon sarjadt, többszörösen is jelképes. Mindenek előtt abban az értelemben, hogy nem tisztán _vérségi_, hanem – már a zsidó hagyomány szerint is – inkább _jogi_ és _örökösödési _folytonosságot tanúsít. (József már Jézus születése előtt elvette Máriát, s így a nyilvánosság és a törvény előtt ő számított a gyermek apjának). Ámde jelképes ez az „eredet-igazolás” azért is, mivel benne és általa a keresztény hagyomány inkább „a Dávid házából eljövendő Messiás” prófétai ígéretét kívánta igazolni, mintsem – elfogadva Jézus istenfiúságát – a „vér szerinti apaságot”, ezzel is hangsúlyozván az Ó- és Újszövetség közös isteni eredetét és üdvtörténeti folytonosságát.

A Máté lejegyezte genealógia szakrális jelképfunkcióját támasztja alá továbbá az is, hogy vélhetően erősen hiányos, hiszen például Lukács evangéliuma, amely Ádámig nyúlik vissza, a 42 helyett 56 nemzedéket említ (_Lk 3,23_), és nyilván még ez a szám is csak képletesen értendő. (Mellesleg ezúttal is megszívlelendő, Hervé Le Bras francia demográfus intelme miszerint: „A pontosság illúziója csupán a számok használóinak gyermekbetegsége...”) A zsidóság hangsúlyos őstisztelete és eredetkultusza – amit más népek hasonló, archaikus hagyományával szemben épp az egyistenhit s a korán elterjedt írásbeliség őrzött meg máig oly sikerrel – külön tanulmányt érdemelne. Itt és most csupán annyiban érdekes, hogy egyes bibliamagyarázatok szerint e 3x14 nemzedék valójában célzatosan szelektált genealógia egy szimbolikus rejtvény jegyében – éspedig Dávid nevének héber számértékét alapul véve. E név mássalhangzó-számértéke ugyanis a rabbinikus hagyomány és a héber ábécé betűsorrendje szerint: _*D*_ (á) _*v*_ (i) _*d*_, azaz: 4+6+4=14. Eszerint Máté maga is e rejtett számkóddal kívánt nagyobb nyomatékot adni evangéliuma kezdő állításának: „Jézus Krisztus [...] Ábrahám fiának, Dávidnak volt a fia”.
Holott belegondolva, micsoda paradoxon rejlik mindebben! József, a „fogadott apa” származásrendje – ami legfeljebb Jézus jelképes „vérvonalának” tekinthető – negyvenketted-, sőt ötvenhatodíziglen van visszavezetve az ószövetségi próféciák igazolásául, miközben a másik, elvitathatatlanul vér szerinti ág, az anyai még egy második századi apokrif hagyomány, a „Mária születésének evangéliuma” szerint is csupán a nagyszülőkig: Szent Annáig és Joakimig terjed... Avagy lehet-e ennél ékesebb bizonyság arra, amit az imént a családfaszerkesztés célzatos absztrakciójáról, a „fölösleges” gyökerek/ágak kíméletlen lenyesegetéséről mondtunk? Aligha. Még akkor is, ha érteni véljük, hogy e kirívó egyoldalúságot egy sor teológiai és kultúrtörténeti szempont (így a zsidó patriarchális hagyomány) indokolja, és talán nem kevésbé az evangéliumok szerzőinek jámbor buzgalma, hogy a gyanakvó kortárs közvélemény előtt az „apanélküliség” botrányát, a „kétes származás” mindennél nagyobb szégyenét tisztázza.


----------



## Seth2 (2009 December 16)

pitti írta:


> A kovetkezokben nyilvan megegyezunk:
> - teremtes volt, tehat valaki teremtett
> - *az emberi test rendelkezik egy lelekkel*
> - a test halala utan a lelek egy mas vilagba/dimenzioba kerul
> ...



Szia Pitti!
A pirossal kiemelt mondatodból már előre látszik az alapállásod: az emberi test "rendelkezik" egy lélekkel. Miből gondolod, hogy ez nem fordítva van? *A lélek használ egy testet*.
Ha ezt Te is így értetted, akkor a fogalmazásmódod további félreértésekre ad okot.
Tehát: ha pl. Rólad beszélünk, akkor Te vagy a lélek, a tudat, aki ebben a háromdimenziós világban ilyen fizikai testben nyilvánul meg.
Amíg ebben a kérdésben az alapállás nem egyértelmű, addig nem lehet továbblépni az általad feltett kérdésben! ("Mi a lényege a lélek testbe költözésének?")


----------



## siriusB (2009 December 16)

Kedves Jászladány! Abban megegyezhetünk, hogy egyik vallás van olyan jó, mint a másik?

Remélem igen, mert a CH-n egyébként nem is engedik meg a vallási vitákat. Szerintem most is csak azért került szóba ez a kérdés, mert a kreacionista hipotézis helyességének alátámasztásához a Bibliát is megemlítetted (vagy valaki más, én már nem tudom követni). Tehát ha csak az evolúció kontra kreacionizmus szempontjából nézzük a kérdést, akkor lényegtelen, hogy kinek mi a vallása. 

Most, hogy azt írtad, elképzelhetetlen, hogy Jézus, aki valóban szerette volna megváltani az emberiséget, - szándékosan intézte úgy, hogy higgyék valóban ő a Messiás - gondoltam megnézem a neten, miért nem fogadták el vajon a zsidók annak ellenére, hogy ennyi prófécia egyezett.
_*"Az ortodox zsidók, akiknek messiási eszményképét a Tóra mellett a Misna, Talmud is szabályozza, Jézust hamis messiásnak vélik.*__* A konzervatív, reform vallású zsidók között többek is elfogadják Jézust egy prófétának, jó erkölcstanítónak, de Messiásként azért utasítják el, mert szerintük a Názáreti nem szüntette meg a bűnt, a háborút a Földön, nem hozott el igazságra, békességre épülő korszakot, valamint Izraelt nem szabadította meg ellenségeitől, a pogány elnyomástól, sőt a mai világ erkölcsi szempontból rosszabb, mint a Jézus születése előtti világ, és ebben a keresztény történelmi egyházak, kultúrák nyomasztó szerepet játszottak.*_" (Most attól inkább vonatkoztassunk el, hogy csak a keresztény egyházak játszottak-e ebben nyomasztó szerepet...)

Ha abból indulunk ki, amit az elején írtam (minden vallás egyenlő) akkor mégis csak lehet valami abban amit én írtam, nem? Mint említettem, én nem ismerem olyan jól a Bibliát, mint te, de feltételezem kellett lenni olyan próféciának is, hogy a Messiás majd
1. Megszünteti a bűnt
2. Megszünteti a háborút
3. Elhozza az Igazságra és Békességre épülő korszakot

_"sőt a mai világ rosszabb, mint Jézus születése előtti világ"_ 

Erre mondtam én, hogy szerintem nem váltotta meg a világot, pedig ő mindent megtett, amit megtehetett annak érdekében, hogy higgyenek benne és áldozata felnyissa az emberek szemét.
Nem így történt.

Az emberi evolúciónak (szellemi vagy fizikai szinten) ehhez "csak" annyi a köze, hogy a Bibliát nem lehet felhozni a Teremtés alátámasztására.

Ugyanis a Bibliánál sokkal de sokkal idősebb Védák a legősibb szentírások. Már időszámításunk előtt 15000 és 500 között keletkeztek. Ennek a vallásnak a követői egészen másképp képzelik el a teremtést. Valahogy emberközelibb és még a mai tudomány számára is elfogadhatóbb. Nincs benn olyasmi, hogy valaki, akit lefejeznek 2 hónap múlva "feltámad". 

A sumer eredet mítoszok, amelyekből az Ószövetség is született megint mást mondanak az emberiség eredetéről, teremtéséről. A Gilgames eposzt érdemes elolvasni, meglepő történeteket lehet ott látni például arról, hogy az embereket azért teremtették az istenek, hogy a nehéz fizikai munkák elvégzésére alkalmas szolgáik legyenek...

Ők időben azért kicsit közelebb voltak a "forráshoz", már csak ezért is érdemes meggondolni, hogy mi lehet az _igazabb_: az eredeti történet, vagy az, amit később írtak belőle.

Lényeg az, kedves Jászladány, hogy nem olyan fehér-fekete minden, mint ahogy az látszik első pillantásra.


----------



## pitti (2009 December 16)

Seth2 írta:


> *A lélek használ egy testet*.


Igen igy gondutam. Kosz a javitast.


----------



## najahuha (2009 December 16)

Jaszladany írta:


> Nekem nincs semmi problémám a magyarok származásával.



Több mint dodonai.

Mégis elmondható róla, hogy őszinte és egyáltalán nem hazug kijelentés. Megoldását a - már ami a magyarok valódi származását illeti - ködbe vesző igazságba utalod. Ezáltal el is távolítottad magadtól a konkrét válaszadás terhét.

Mert:
1. Létezik az igazság, amit vagy tudunk vagy nem.

2. Úgy tudják egyesek, hogy az 1. pont a finnugor vonal
3. Úgy tudja a magyar őstörténelem, hogy a HUN vonal, Belső Ázsia és a Kaukázus (Sabarto Asphaloi) az 1. pont tartalma.
stb...

Te utalást tettél az 1. pontra.

Ez erősen emlékeztet erre a klasszikus érseki levélre, (Merániai János eszergomi érsek) 1213-ból:


*Reginam occidere nolite timere bonum est si omnes consentiunt ego non contradico* 

*A királynét megölni nem kell félnetek jó lesz ha mindenki egyetért én nem ellenzem.*


A szöveg kétféle, egymással ellentétes értelme csupán a vesszők alkalmazásával áll elő:


A királynét megölni nem kell, félnetek jó lesz, ha mindenki egyetért, én nem, ellenzem.
 

A királynét megölni nem kell félnetek, jó lesz, ha mindenki egyetért, én nem ellenzem.

Amikor beidézték a gyilkossági kísérletben való részvétel vádjával, ő az ellenző olvasatot hozta fel mentségéül, vagyis
*A királynét megölni nem kell – félnetek jó lesz; ha mindenki egyetért – én nem – ellenzem*

Ezt megerősítendő II. Ince pápa felmentette a gyilkosságban való résztvételért, s IV. Béla sem sújtotta semmivel. Annyira sikeres lett Európában a válasz, hogy mint a többértelműség példája Boncompagno de Signa , a bolognai egyetem híres professzora már 1235-től a retorikai tananyag részévé tette.....

.
.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 16)

siriusB írta:


> Kedves Jászladány! Abban megegyezhetünk, hogy egyik vallás van olyan jó, mint a másik?



Mindenki abban hisz, amiben akar. Nyilván mindenki a saját vallását tartja jobbnak, különben nem azt vallaná.
Szerintem ez nem is vallási vita, hisz egyetlen más vallásról sem beszéltünk, csak arról mennyire megbízhatóak a Biblia feljegyzései. Én csupán azt tártam elétek, miért tartom én megbízhatónak, és mik azok a gondolataitok róla, amik szerintem tévesek. A többi a ti dolgotok, én nem vitatkozom valláson senkivel.



siriusB írta:


> Remélem igen, mert a CH-n egyébként nem is engedik meg a vallási vitákat. Szerintem most is csak azért került szóba ez a kérdés, mert a kreacionista hipotézis helyességének alátámasztásához a Bibliát is megemlítetted (vagy valaki más, én már nem tudom követni). Tehát ha csak az evolúció kontra kreacionizmus szempontjából nézzük a kérdést, akkor lényegtelen, hogy kinek mi a vallása.



Nem én hoztam szóba a Bibliát, éppen azért nem, mert én is úgy gondoltam, hogy a teremtés vagy evolúció kérdéshez lényegtelen a vallás.



siriusB írta:


> Most, hogy azt írtad, elképzelhetetlen, hogy Jézus, aki valóban szerette volna megváltani az emberiséget, - szándékosan intézte úgy, hogy higgyék valóban ő a Messiás - gondoltam megnézem a neten, miért nem fogadták el vajon a zsidók annak ellenére, hogy ennyi prófécia egyezett.



Bizonyára sokféle okból vetik el, biztos ahány rabbit megkérdezel, annyiféle okot fogsz hallani. De ha mindenki a világon elveti is, az sem jelenti azt, hogy nem mondott igazat.




siriusB írta:


> Ha abból indulunk ki, amit az elején írtam (minden vallás egyenlő) akkor mégis csak lehet valami abban amit én írtam, nem? Mint említettem, én nem ismerem olyan jól a Bibliát, mint te, de feltételezem kellett lenni olyan próféciának is, hogy a Messiás majd
> 1. Megszünteti a bűnt
> 2. Megszünteti a háborút
> 3. Elhozza az Igazságra és Békességre épülő korszakot



Úgy van, vannak ilyen próféciák.




siriusB írta:


> _"sőt a mai világ rosszabb, mint Jézus születése előtti világ"_



Maga Jézus utalt rá abban, amit idéztem: "Mivel a gonoszság megsokasodik, a szeretet sokakban meghidegül." Ez az utolsó idők egyik jele.



siriusB írta:


> Erre mondtam én, hogy szerintem nem váltotta meg a világot, pedig ő mindent megtett, amit megtehetett annak érdekében, hogy higgyenek benne és áldozata felnyissa az emberek szemét.
> Nem így történt.



Minden a próféciákkal összhangban történik, de most nem idézgetek. A Messiás elvégezte a megváltást, megnyitotta az utat Istenhez az emberek számára (ezért szakadt ketté a templom kárpitja Jézus halálakor, és megnyílt a szentély). A bűn többé nem akadályoz senkit abban, hogy Istenhez forduljon, mert Jézus mindenki bűnét magára vette. Isten most arra vár, hogy az emberek ezt elfogadják. Aztán majd lejár ez az idő, és nem fog tovább várni. Olvasd el Lukács 21. fejezetét, ahol Jézus beszél erről, de az Ószövetségben is sok prófécia van az utolsó időkről. Lesz ítélet, és lesz béke a földön.



siriusB írta:


> Ugyanis a Bibliánál sokkal de sokkal idősebb Védák a legősibb szentírások. Már időszámításunk előtt 15000 és 500 között keletkeztek. Ennek a vallásnak a követői egészen másképp képzelik el a teremtést. Valahogy emberközelibb és még a mai tudomány számára is elfogadhatóbb.



Mindegy, hogy egy írás mikor keletkezett, vagy mennyire szimpatikus, nekem az számít, melyikben található Isten kijelentése.



siriusB írta:


> Nincs benn olyasmi, hogy valaki, akit lefejeznek 2 hónap múlva "feltámad".



Ilyen a Bibliában sincs. Ezt csak Heródes gondolta Keresztelő Jánosról, nem olvastál figyelmesen.



siriusB írta:


> A sumer eredet mítoszok, amelyekből az Ószövetség is született megint mást mondanak az emberiség eredetéről, teremtéséről. A Gilgames eposzt érdemes elolvasni, meglepő történeteket lehet ott látni például arról, hogy az embereket azért teremtették az istenek, hogy a nehéz fizikai munkák elvégzésére alkalmas szolgáik legyenek...
> 
> Ők időben azért kicsit közelebb voltak a "forráshoz", már csak ezért is érdemes meggondolni, hogy mi lehet az _igazabb_: az eredeti történet, vagy az, amit később írtak belőle.
> 
> Lényeg az, kedves Jászladány, hogy nem olyan fehér-fekete minden, mint ahogy az látszik első pillantásra.



De bizony fehér vagy fekete. Vagy Isten kijelentése egy "forrás", vagy emberi iromány. Köztes lehetőség nincs. Én a Bibliát annak tartom, hogy más mit gondol róla, az a szíve joga.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 16)

najahuha írta:


> Több mint dodonai.
> 
> Mégis elmondható róla, hogy őszinte és egyáltalán nem hazug kijelentés. Megoldását a - már ami a magyarok valódi származását illeti - ködbe vesző igazságba utalod. Ezáltal el is távolítottad magadtól a konkrét válaszadás terhét.
> 
> ...



Fogalmam sincs, mit akarsz ezzel, vagy hogy hogyan jön ez ide. Jó, a hunoktól származunk, ők pedig Nimródtól. Mi múlik ezen?


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 16)

najahuha írta:


> Miért kellene más fordítást megnéznem ?



Akkor nézd meg a görög szöveget. Én több fordítást szoktam összevetni. 



najahuha írta:


> Mitől lenne jobb vagy hitelesebb Csia fordítása ?
> 
> Megint jön az, hogyan is kell értelmezni helyesen.....



Nem árt tudni, hogyan kell egy szöveget értelmezni helyesen.



najahuha írta:


> Újra csak azt kérdezem, milyen JOGI alapja van bárkinek is arra, hogy eldöntse, hogy az Ő értelmezése a helyes ?



Pl. mert az értelmezése harmonizál a szövegkörnyezettel, más igeversekkel, és az egész könyv lényegével.



najahuha írta:


> Lukács nem is volt zsidó. Pogány volt, feltehetően orvos.
> Lukács nem is ismerte Jézust, nem is találkozott vele, ámbár hallhatott róla.
> Lukácsot SAUL-PÁL térítette meg..... ( Innentől már kellően kétséges a folyamat...)



Eddig igaz, amit írtál. De miért olyan fontos neked, hogy az evangélium szereplői ne legyenek zsidók?
És miért ne írhatott volna igazat egy nem zsidó a zsidókról? 
Legalább pártatlan szemlélő volt.
Miért ne járhatott volna utána pontról pontra, és kérdezhetett ki szemtanúkat, stb., mint ahogy írja? Az evangéliuma, amit elsősorban pogányoknak szánt, tökéletesen összhangban van a másik három evangéliummal, és a Biblia egészével.
Kedves Najahuha, szerintem lépjünk túl ezen a vitán Mária származásáról. A Biblia szerint Mária zsidó volt, Dávid leszármazottja, én pedig ezt elfogadom, szerinted meg nem zsidó volt. 
Maradjon meg mindenki a maga álláspontjánál.

A többire már nem válaszolok, ha nem haragszol, mert szerintem már kitárgyaltuk a lényegét.


----------



## najahuha (2009 December 16)

Jaszladany írta:


> Fogalmam sincs, mit akarsz ezzel, vagy hogy hogyan jön ez ide. Jó, a hunoktól származunk, ők pedig Nimródtól. Mi múlik ezen?



Kedves Jaszladany !

Hálásan köszönöm a választ.

Mi múlik ezen ?

A "játék tisztasága".....

Csak szeretek EGYértelmű kérdéseket és egyértelmű válaszokat.
Nem feltételezek senkitől ilyet, hogy készakarva tenné.
Az értelmes és bizalmat árasztó és a bizalmat megtartó beszélgetés alapja, még akkor is, ha itt és most nem sorsok felett döntünk..... ( Pedig dehogynem !... Hiszen minden tettünk, minden gondolatunk, minden kimondott/leírt SZAVUNK valamiképpen döntés, és az ilyen kis döntések sorozata maga az élet folyamata...)


----------



## najahuha (2009 December 16)

Kedves Jaszladany !


Én amikor a Bibliát citálom, azt mint a történelem egyik /történelmileg vagy hiteles vagy nem/ lejegyzéseként teszem, nem vallási megfontolásból. 
Ebből a megfontolásból nem vagyok elfogult a Bibliával kapcsolatban, így nem teszek vele KIVÉTELEZÉST, ugyanúgy kezelem, mint a kor összes történelmi emlékét. 

Ami Lukácsot illeti, Lukács azonban nemcsak a Jézus életére vonatkozó tényeket, hanem szemléletmódját is Pál igehirdetéséből merítette. Pál pedig - mint mondtam- az összes tanítvány mellett a legtávolabbi volt térben és időben Jézustól...


No de hagyjuk.


----------



## najahuha (2009 December 16)

No akkor itt van egy érdekes megközelítés:


Mindenek előtt a "szilárd anyag" nem szilárd. Az elektronfelhők és az atommag közötti távolság olyan nagy, mint a Nap és a Plútó közötti távolság, csak jóval kisebb léptékben. Tehát a "szilárd anyag" főként űr. Az pedig, ami "szilárd anyag", csak az NPE összetett vibrációja, melyet az univerzális NPE mező tart össze. Ez azt is jelenti, hogy az anyagnak tartott NPE legnagyobb része keresztülhatolva az "anyagon" nem is hat arra. Ugyanakkor az a rendkívül jelentéktelen mennyiségű NPE, ami kapcsolatba lép vele, elegendő ahhoz, hogy az atomokat és molekulákat összetartsa, hogy az embereket a Föld felszínén tartsa és a bolygókat összetartsa, így hozva létre Kepler bolygótörvényeit.
Képzelnéd el azt, hogy az óceán alján vagy. Elképzelhetetlenül nagy nyomás nehezedik rád minden irányból, kivéve alólad. Most pedig azt képzeld el, hogy az egész univerzum egy nagy óceán, amely téged a Földhöz nyom. Gigantikus nyomás nehezedik rád minden irányból, ugyanakkor kisebb a nyomás a Földből a talpadon keresztüláramló irányból. Ez alkotja azt a negatív össz nyomást, ami téged a Földön tart.
A nullpontenergia ehhez hasonlítható. Az NPE sugárzás nagyon kis százaléka ütődik az egyes részecskékhez, de a Föld ezen részecskék hatalmas halmazát alkotja, s ez az áramlás hozza létre azt, amit mi gravitációnak nevezünk.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 16)

najahuha írta:


> Kedves Jaszladany !
> 
> Hálásan köszönöm a választ.
> 
> ...



Hát... azt hiszem, az én agyam ehhez egy kicsit lassú észjárású. Most sem értem, hogy jön a magyarok származása a Bibliához... de lehet, hogy ez ettől teljesen függetlenül jutott eszedbe.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 16)

najahuha írta:


> Kedves Jaszladany !
> 
> Én amikor a Bibliát citálom, azt mint a történelem egyik /történelmileg vagy hiteles vagy nem/ lejegyzéseként teszem, nem vallási megfontolásból.



Úgy is lehet olvasni. De a konkrét kijelentéseit nem helyes azonnal megkérdőjelezni, ha rajta kívüli források mást állítanak.
Nem kell élből azt feltételezni, hogy nem a Bibliának van igaza.
Tudod, a 2000 év során nagyon sokan támadták már a Bibliát, és sok állítását megkérdőjelezték. Mindig a Bibliának lett igaza. Ez a könyv most is szilárdan tartja magát, még senkinek sem sikerült fogást találni rajta. 

Próbálkozni lehet, akkor legalább olvasod. Remélem, meg fog szólítani téged is, és akkor máshogy állsz majd hozzá.



najahuha írta:


> Ebből a megfontolásból nem vagyok elfogult a Bibliával kapcsolatban, így nem teszek vele KIVÉTELEZÉST, ugyanúgy kezelem, mint a kor összes történelmi emlékét.



Eleinte én is úgy kezeltem. De miután megismertem, már nem lehetett többé úgy kezelni.



najahuha írta:


> Ami Lukácsot illeti, Lukács azonban nemcsak a Jézus életére vonatkozó tényeket, hanem szemléletmódját is Pál igehirdetéséből merítette. Pál pedig - mint mondtam- az összes tanítvány mellett a legtávolabbi volt térben és időben Jézustól...



"A teljes írás istentől ihletett..." Én ennek a kijelentésnek hiszek, mert meggyőződtem róla, hogy igaz. Akkor pedig mindegy, milyen volt a szemléletmódja annak, aki ezt vagy azt a könyvét írta.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 17)

Aer hova lett? Tudja valaki?


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 17)

siriusB írta:


> Most, hogy azt írtad, elképzelhetetlen, hogy Jézus, aki valóban szerette volna megváltani az emberiséget, - szándékosan intézte úgy, hogy higgyék valóban ő a Messiás - gondoltam megnézem a neten, miért nem fogadták el vajon a zsidók annak ellenére, hogy ennyi prófécia egyezett.
> _*"Az ortodox zsidók, akiknek messiási eszményképét a Tóra mellett a Misna, Talmud is szabályozza, Jézust hamis messiásnak vélik.*__* A konzervatív, reform vallású zsidók között többek is elfogadják Jézust egy prófétának, jó erkölcstanítónak, de Messiásként azért utasítják el, mert szerintük a Názáreti nem szüntette meg a bűnt, a háborút a Földön, nem hozott el igazságra, békességre épülő korszakot, valamint Izraelt nem szabadította meg ellenségeitől, a pogány elnyomástól, sőt a mai világ erkölcsi szempontból rosszabb, mint a Jézus születése előtti világ, és ebben a keresztény történelmi egyházak, kultúrák nyomasztó szerepet játszottak.*_"



Ehhez még lenne néhány gondolatom.
Isten megígérte a zsidó népnek, hogy eljön majd a Messiás, aki szabadulást hoz a bűnből, igazságot, békességet, stb. Mózes 5. könyvében találjuk az áldások felsorolását, milyen felemelkedés, jólét, bőség stb. vár a zsidó népre, ha hallgatnak a Messiásra és elfogadják.
De ugyanitt megtaláljuk a figyelmeztetést is, milyen átkok fogják sújtani őket, ha elutasítják a Messiást, és vele Istenük szavát. 
A zsidó nép elutasította a Messiást. Erre természetesen az átkok teljesedtek be rajtuk, nem pedig az áldások. És akkor siránkoznak, hogy nem is hozott a Messiás nekik semmi jót, sőt rosszabb lett, tehát nem is ez volt az igazi Messiás? Nem különös logika?
Biztos vagy benne, hogy a fenti idézet zsidó szerző tollából származik? Mert azért ők ennél logikusabban gondolkodnak.

Amúgy, hogy lásd miről van szó, idézek Mózestől néhány következményét a Messiás elvetésének:

"És szétszór téged az Úr minden nép közé, a földnek egyik végétől a földnek másik végéig; és szolgálni fogsz ott idegen isteneket, a kiket sem te nem ismertél, sem a te atyáid: fát és követ."
"De e nemzetek között sem pihensz meg, és nem lesz a te talpadnak nyugodalma; mert rettegő szívet, epedő szemeket és sóvárgó lelket ád ott néked az Úr."
"És a te életed kétséges lesz majd előtted: és rettegni fogsz éjjel és nappal, és nem bízol életedben."
"Reggel azt mondod: Bárcsak estve volna! estve pedig azt mondod: Bárcsak reggel volna! - a te szívednek rettegései miatt, a melylyel rettegsz, és a te szemeidnek látása miatt, a melyet látsz." (5Móz. 28.64.67.)

Beteljesedtek ezek a zsidó népen? Szerintem abszolút. Ha az egész fejezetet elolvasod látod, hogy a többi átok is beteljesedett. Tudunk - évszázadokon át - a pogromokról, a zsidóüldözésekről, a kitelepítésekről, a Holokausztról, stb. (Ez persze nem menti azok bűnét, akik ezeket tették, sőt.)
Az tehát, hogy a zsidó nép sorsa Jézus után ilyen tragikusra fordult, éppen azt bizonyítja, hogy Jézus volt a Messiás. 
Ha elfogadták volna Jézust Messiásnak, egész másképp alakult volna a történelmük. Ha ilyen pontosan beteljesedtek rajtuk az átkok, beteljesedtek volna rajtuk az áldások is.

(Visszatérve egy gondolatig azokra, akik üldözték a zsidó népet... Isten azt mondta Ábrahámnak, és rajta keresztül minden leszármazottjának:
"És megáldom azokat, a kik téged áldanak, és a ki téged átkoz, megátkozom azt:" (IMóz. 12,3.)
Tehát mindazok, akik ezekben az üldözésekben részt vettek, szintúgy átok alá kerülnek a tetteikért. Ezt nem szabad elfelejteni, mert érvényes az antiszemitizmusra mind a mai napig: "aki téged átkoz, megátkozom azt"!)


----------



## najahuha (2009 December 17)

Kedves Jaszladany !

Több sebből vérzik ez a logikai levezetés.

Alapvetően abból a meglehetősen elhibázott NÉZETBŐL, hogy ETNIKA, NYELV és KULTÚRA mindig és kivétel nélkül egy, és folyamatosan fedi egymást.

Éppen a magyarok kapcsán indult el e három nagy struktúra szétválasztása, amikor a 19. században megindult a nemzetállamok eszmerendszere, ideája, és annak fizikai megvalósítása, a nemzetállamok létrehozása.

A hivatkozott részek nem állnak másból, mint a zsidó vallást megelőző hinduizmus és buddhizmus alapjaiból a KARMA sajátos értelmezés szerinti beemelése ebbe a zsidó vallásba.
Ugyanakkor egyfolytában elfelejtődik, hogy a ZSIDÓ mint etnikum egy dolog, a HÉBER nyelv egy dolog, és a ZSIDÓ VALLÁS és kultúra egy dolog.

MInt az Ószövetség is számtalan esetben utal rá, a ZSIDÓ vallást olyan népekre is RÁKÉNYszerítették, akiknek etnikailag semmi közük nem volt Ábrahámhoz. ( És ez csak egy érv a sok közül...)

Onnantól kezdve ezen dolgok értelmezése ad abszurdum, és aki ehhez mégis körömszakadtáig ragaszkodik, az gyakorlatilag elvakultsága okán nem a történelmi valóság talaján áll.


----------



## najahuha (2009 December 17)

Jaszladany írta:


> Hát... azt hiszem, az én agyam ehhez egy kicsit lassú észjárású. Most sem értem, hogy jön a magyarok származása a Bibliához... de lehet, hogy ez ettől teljesen függetlenül jutott eszedbe.



Abban az összefüggésben mondtam, hogy ha a bibliai nemzetséglevezetést kritika nélkül elfogadjuk, ugyanúgy kell tennünk minden egyéb nép -- jelesül a sajátunk -- tekintetében is.
A "csak" és a "mert annak jobban hiszek" nem forráskritikai érv, bármily meggyőzőnek is hasson.

.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 17)

najahuha írta:


> Kedves Jaszladany !
> 
> Több sebből vérzik ez a logikai levezetés.
> 
> ...




Ezek az átkok vagy áldások egyértelműen Ábrahám vér szerinti leszármazottainak szóltak, akárhogy is értelmezed is a fogalmakat.

Én meg azt mondom, Mózes törvényének semmi köze a karmához. A karma személytelen sors, működik, ha kell, ha nem, nincs belőle szabadulás. Mózes törvénye azonban mindig választási lehetőség elé állít:

"5 Móz. 30.19
Bizonyságul hívom ellenetek ma a mennyet és a földet, hogy az életet és a halált adtam előtökbe, az áldást és az átkot: válaszd azért az életet, hogy élhess mind te, mind a te magod;"

Hol van a karmában ilyen választási lehetőség? Meg lehet-e térni benne, és bűnbocsánatot lehet-e nyerni, hogy az ember elkerülje tettei következményét:

Ezék. 18.21
"És ha a gonosztevő megtér minden vétkéből, melyeket cselekedett, és megtartja minden parancsolatimat, és törvény szerint és igazságot cselekszik: élvén éljen, és meg ne haljon."

A karma és Mózes törvénye egészen más metódus alapján működik. Semmi közük egymáshoz.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 17)

najahuha írta:


> Abban az összefüggésben mondtam, hogy ha a bibliai nemzetséglevezetést kritika nélkül elfogadjuk, ugyanúgy kell tennünk minden egyéb nép -- jelesül a sajátunk -- tekintetében is.
> A "csak" és a "mert annak jobban hiszek" nem forráskritikai érv, bármily meggyőzőnek is hasson.
> 
> .



Hát sajnos nekem nincs nemzetségtáblám. Neked van?

Nimród Khám leszármazottja volt, hát lehet éppen az ősünk, bár nem túl pozitív alak, ami Bábelt illeti. Khámot pedig megátkozta Noé, hogy szolga legyen.
Én mondjuk úgy tudtam, Khám leszármazottai pl. az afrikaiak, legalábbis egyik utóda Khús és a kusiták állítólag feketék voltak. Mózes felesége pl. kusita volt, és állítólag fekete bőrű. De ezt nem tudom biztosan.
Jáfet leszármazottai állítólag az északi népek, Sémé meg hát a Sémiták. Tehát valszeg igazad van, és nekünk marad Khám és Nimród.
Ami meg a szolgaságot illeti, hát az is ránk illik sajnos.


----------



## najahuha (2009 December 17)

Jaszladany írta:


> Ezek az átkok vagy áldások egyértelműen Ábrahám vér szerinti leszármazottainak szóltak, akárhogy is értelmezed is a fogalmakat.
> 
> Én meg azt mondom, Mózes törvényének semmi köze a karmához. A karma személytelen sors, működik, ha kell, ha nem, nincs belőle szabadulás. Mózes törvénye azonban mindig választási lehetőség elé állít:
> 
> ...




Ha csak a vérszerinti leszármazásra vonatkozik, akkor máris EMBERILEG , következőleg TÖRTÉNETILEG követhetetlen. Így minden ebbéli dolog belemagyarázás illetve kimagyarázás.


Ezek szerint nem ismered a karma lényegét. Összekeverted a DHARMA-val.
A karmában ugyanúgy van választási lehetőség, mint amit említesz. A karma törvénye nem jelent eleve elrendeltetést, sem véletlenek sorozatát, hiszen az embernek saját szabadságából eredően mindig lehetősége van befolyásolnia a sorsát. Saját dharmájának megfelelő életével összevetve felelősséggel is tartozik azért. 

.


----------



## najahuha (2009 December 17)

Jaszladany írta:


> Hát sajnos nekem nincs nemzetségtáblám. Neked van?
> 
> Nimród Khám leszármazottja volt, hát lehet éppen az ősünk, bár nem túl pozitív alak, ami Bábelt illeti. Khámot pedig megátkozta Noé, hogy szolga legyen.
> Én mondjuk úgy tudtam, Khám leszármazottai pl. az afrikaiak, legalábbis egyik utóda Khús és a kusiták állítólag feketék voltak. Mózes felesége pl. kusita volt, és állítólag fekete bőrű. De ezt nem tudom biztosan.
> ...





És ezen ősök közül kivel kötött a zsidók istene szerződést, szövetséget ?

.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 17)

najahuha írta:


> És ezen ősök közül kivel kötött a zsidók istene szerződést, szövetséget ?
> 
> .



Noéval.

(tehát nem csak a zsidók Istene)


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 17)

najahuha írta:


> A karmában ugyanúgy van választási lehetőség, mint amit említesz. A karma törvénye nem jelent eleve elrendeltetést, sem véletlenek sorozatát, hiszen az embernek saját szabadságából eredően mindig lehetősége van befolyásolnia a sorsát. Saját dharmájának megfelelő életével összevetve felelősséggel is tartozik azért.
> .



Te biztos jobban ismered ezt a témát, mint én. De annyit tudok, hogy ha vétkeztem az egyik életemben, akkor a következőben lakolni fogok érte, hiába bánom meg.


----------



## pitti (2009 December 17)

Jaszladany írta:


> De annyit tudok, hogy ha vétkeztem az egyik életemben, akkor a következőben lakolni fogok érte, hiába bánom meg.


Szoval megis van reinkarnacio.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 17)

:grin: Mármint *ha* van reinkarnáció... természetesen.

(Amúgy én nem mondtam, hogy nincs, csak azt, hogy én nem hiszek benne.)


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 18)

najahuha írta:


> :
> 
> 
> A MÁRIA nemzetséglevezetés már csak abból az alapvető TÖRTÉNELMI TÉNYből sem lehetséges, mert FÉRFIÁGON történt a leszármazási nyilvántartás....
> ...




A Mária szármázasának témáját ugyan lezártuk, de ennek a megjegyzésednek a logikátlansága annyira zavar, hogy még muszáj reagálnom rá.

Attól, mert férfiágon történt a leszármazás nyilvántartása, miért ne lehetett volna egy nőnek apai ágon nemzetségtáblája? A nőknek nem volt apjuk? Senki sem mondta, hogy anyai ágon tartották nyilván a leszármazást, jelen esetben ez nem is lett volna fontos, hiszen az volt a lényeg, hogy egy férfi, Dávid, Mária ősei között legyen. És ott is van.
Lukács evangéliumában Mária nemzetségtáblája van apai ágon visszavezetve. Héli, vagy Éli Jézus anyai nagyapja volt. Tehát úgyis mondhatjuk, ez Héli nemzetségtáblája (aki pedig férfi).

Az "ez pedig" az görög szövegben nincs benne. Értelmezheted Józsefre, de akkor úgy, mint Héli vejére, és értelmezheted Jézusra is, mindegy, mindkét esetben Mária apja Héli, nem Józsefé. József apja Jákob, és a nemzetségtáblája a Máté evangéliumának az elején van.

Az evangéliumok írói természetesen vallották az ősegyház hitét, miszerint Jézus egyszerre volt valóságos ember és valóságos Isten. József csak a törvény szerinti apja volt Jézusnak, míg Mária a vér szerinti édesanyja (Mt 1:16). Mindkettő fontos adat, de Máté zsidó és Lukács görög hallgatósága, tehát az evangéliumok két eltérő célcsoportja nem egyformán tartotta ezeket fontosnak. 
Máté ezért a zsidók számára fontos hivatalos apai, királyi vérvonalat követi, mivel Jézusban a zsidóknak megígért és az általuk régóta várt Messiást látja. Így a származási vonal kezdete a zsidók ősatyja, Ábrahám, legfontosabb köztes pontja pedig a zsidó Dávid király (Mt 1:1). Máté Józsefet eleve többször is szerepelteti.
Lukács ellenben a nem-zsidó hallgatóság számára fontosabb adatot közli: Jézus minden ember Messiása, ezért a valóságos, anyai vérvonalat vezeti vissza minden ember ősatyjáig, Ádámig (Lk 3:3) . Lukács pedig Máriát szerepelteti többet, mint Józsefet.
Máté tehát az apai vonalat írja le, Lukács pedig az anyait. Ezzel magyarázható az a tény, hogy Ábrahámtól Dávidig a két vonal egy szövegváltozati eltéréstől (Lk 3:33) eltekintve teljesen egyezik. A vérvonal Dávidtól válik szét: Máténál királyi vérvonal lesz, Salamonnal az élen, és Józseffel, Jézus nevelőapjával a végén, míg a másik a valódi származási vonal, Nátánnal (szintén Dávid fia!) az élén, és Máriával, Jézus vérszerinti anyjával a végén.

Lásd: <cite>www.apologia.hu/pdf/genealogies.pdf</cite>




najahuha írta:


> :
> A Máté lejegyezte genealógia szakrális jelképfunkcióját támasztja alá továbbá az is, hogy vélhetően erősen hiányos, hiszen például Lukács evangéliuma, amely Ádámig nyúlik vissza, a 42 helyett 56 nemzedéket említ (_Lk 3,23_), és nyilván még ez a szám is csak képletesen értendő....
> Holott belegondolva, micsoda paradoxon rejlik mindebben! József, a „fogadott apa” származásrendje – ami legfeljebb Jézus jelképes „vérvonalának” tekinthető – negyvenketted-, sőt ötvenhatodíziglen van visszavezetve az ószövetségi próféciák igazolásául, miközben a másik, elvitathatatlanul vér szerinti ág, az anyai még egy második századi apokrif hagyomány, a „Mária születésének evangéliuma” szerint is csupán a nagyszülőkig: Szent Annáig és Joakimig terjed... Avagy lehet-e ennél ékesebb bizonyság arra, amit az imént a családfaszerkesztés célzatos absztrakciójáról,



Erre is a fentiekben van a válaszom.


----------



## najahuha (2009 December 18)

Kedves Jaszladany !



> Lukács ellenben a nem-zsidó hallgatóság számára fontosabb adatot közli: Jézus minden ember Messiása, ezért a valóságos, anyai vérvonalat vezeti vissza minden ember ősatyjáig, Ádámig (Lk 3:3) . Lukács pedig Máriát szerepelteti többet, mint Józsefet.



Ez is azt bizonyítja, hogy bármit ki-- és meg lehet magyarázni.
Hányszor jelezzem, hogy a TÖRTÉNELMI viszonylatban, főleg a patriarchális társadalmakban a NŐI vonal nem számított, NEM IS HASZNÁLTÁK a geneológiában.
Minden ezirányú próbálkozás egy ÚKJori, JELENKORI gondolkodásmód visszavetítése a múltba, a múltbéli események, írások jelenkori kimagyarázására, azok érvényességének elhitetésére, a beléjük képzelt LOGIKAi rend LÁTSZATának fönntartására. 
Éppen ezért léteznek gnosztikus iratok, apokrif iratok és minden egyéb. Amik egy valamikori VALLÁSI IDEOLÓGIAnak nem feleltek meg, azokat száműzték, és egy KÖRÉRVELÉSES módszerrel : csak a benne megmaradt az igaz, mert csak az az istentől való , tehát csak ez a hiteles alapon.

Előrébb már levezettem pár ezzel a nemzetséglevezetéssel kapcsolatos dolgot.


.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 18)

najahuha írta:


> Ha csak a vérszerinti leszármazásra vonatkozik, akkor máris EMBERILEG , következőleg TÖRTÉNETILEG követhetetlen. Így minden ebbéli dolog belemagyarázás illetve kimagyarázás.
> .



Abban a helyzetben, amikor ez az ígéret Ábrahámnak elhangzott, Ábrahámra és leszármazottaira vonatkozott.

Akik később csatlakoztak Izraelhez (pl. Egyiptomból is velük jött több ezer nem izraelita "elegy-belegy" nép), azokat Mózes törvénye jövevénynek nevezi. Ezeket be lehetett fogadni. Ha körülmetélkedtek, és ezzel beléptek a szövetségbe, az izraelitákkal egyenlő jogú "állampolgárokká" váltak. Ezután a törvény ugyanúgy vonatkozott rájuk is, mint a vér szerinti izraelitákra.

"És ha jövevény tartózkodik nálad, és páskhát akarna készíteni az Úrnak: metéltessék körűl minden férfia, és úgy foghat annak készítéséhez, és legyen olyan, *mint az országnak szülötte*. Egy körűlmetéletlen se egyék abból.
Egy törvénye legyen az ott születettnek és a jövevénynek, a ki közöttetek tartózkodik." 2 Móz. 12.48-49

Isten tehát egyenlőnek tekinti a nem izraelita idegent is Ábrahám leszármazottaival, ha az betagozódik a nép közé, így az ominózus ígéret nyilván rá is vonatkozik.
A vallásra rákényszerítés nincs benne a törvényben, de ha később történt is ilyen, biztos, hogy csak abban az esetben tekintette Isten őket is a népének, ha ők is zsidóknak tartották magukat, és ugyanazt az Istent vallották.
Ha nem, akkor nyilván nem volt közük sem Istenhez, sem az ígéretekhez, csupán külsőleg voltak zsidók. 
Az Istennel való szövetség a szívben történt meg, a körülmetélkedés pusztán külső jele volt ennek a szövetségnek.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 18)

najahuha írta:


> Kedves Jaszladany !
> 
> Ez is azt bizonyítja, hogy bármit ki-- és meg lehet magyarázni.
> Hányszor jelezzem, hogy a TÖRTÉNELMI viszonylatban, főleg a patriarchális társadalmakban a NŐI vonal nem számított, NEM IS HASZNÁLTÁK a geneológiában.
> ...



Üdvözöllek, már azt hittem, teljesen egyedül maradtam itt a fórumon. 

Ez nem női vonal, akkor az anyák lennének felsorolva. Ez férfi vonal, apai ágon. Tehát apai ágon szintúgy minden nő tudta bizonyítani, hogy izraelita-e, vagy sem.
Ez nyilván lényeges volt, hisz legalábbis kezdetben, izraelita férfiak nem vehettek el nem izraelita nőket. (nem faji okokból, hanem mert a környező népek bálványimádók voltak).

"Hogy valamiképen szövetséget ne köss annak a földnek lakosaival, hogy a mikor isteneiket követvén paráználkodnak, és áldoznak az ő isteneiknek, és meghívnak téged, egyél az ő áldozatukból.
És feleséget ne végy az ő leányaik közül a te fiaidnak, hogy mikor paráználkodnak az ő leányaik isteneiket követvén, a te fiaidat is paráználkodásra vigyék, az ő isteneiket követvén." 2 Móz. 34.15-16

Salamont idegen feleségei vitték bálványimádásba, a babiloni fogság után pedig el kellett bocsánati az idegen feleségeket.

"Ekkor fölkele Ezsdrás, a pap, és monda nékik: Ti vétkeztetek, hogy idegen feleségeket vettetek magatoknak, hogy ezzel is többítenétek Izráel vétkét;
Annakokáért tegyetek vallást az Úr előtt, atyáitoknak Istene előtt, és cselekedjetek az ő akaratja szerint, elkülönítvén magatokat e föld népeitől és az idegen feleségektől." Ezsdr. 10.10-11

Nyilvánvalóan fontos volt tehát, hogy egy nő igazolni tudja zsidó származását, ha férjhez akart menni Izraelben.
De nem csak emiatt, feltehetően az örökség miatt is, hisz minden törzsnek saját öröksége volt Izrael területéből, ehhez pedig nem csak az izraelita származást kellett igazolni, hanem azt is, melyik törzsből származik az illető.

(Zsidóknak egyébként csak Júda törzsét nevezik, miután Júda és Benjámin törzse visszatért a babiloni fogságból. A többi tíz törzs nem tért vissza. Ez a megnevezés tehát csak Júdára vonatkozik, a babiloni fogságig nincs is benne a Bibliában a zsidó szó. Addig izraelitáknak (vagy Izrael fiainak nevezik őket.)


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 18)

najahuha írta:


> Kedves Jaszladany !
> Éppen ezért léteznek gnosztikus iratok, apokrif iratok és minden egyéb. Amik egy valamikori VALLÁSI IDEOLÓGIAnak nem feleltek meg, azokat száműzték, és egy KÖRÉRVELÉSES módszerrel : csak a benne megmaradt az igaz, mert csak az az istentől való , tehát csak ez a hiteles alapon.
> 
> .



A kanonizálásnak nem csupán annyi volt a kritériuma, hogy "ideológiailag" illeszkedjen egy írás a többi sorába. 
Az Újszövetséget esetében a kanonizáció alapkérdései voltak:

1. Visszavezethető-e az irat egy apostolra vagy 
tanítványára?
2 Használták-e gyülekezeti istentiszteleteken?
3. Nem áll-e ellentétben az egyházi tanítással?
4. Isten szava tekintélyével szól-e az irat?

Az Újszövetség iratai már kezdettől fogva ismertek voltak a keresztények körében. Péter apostol azt írja:

"És a mi Urunknak hosszútűrését idvességnek tartsátok; a miképen a mi szeretett atyánkfia Pál is írt néktek a néki adott bölcsesség szerint.
Szinte minden levelében is, a mikor ezekről beszél azokban; a melyekben vannak némely nehezen érthető dolgok, a miket a tudatlanok és állhatatlanok elcsűrnek-csavarnak, mint egyéb írásokat is, a magok vesztére." 2 Pét. 3.16

Bizonyság ez arra, hogy Pál apostol leveleinek gyűjteménye ismert volt már a keresztény gyülekezetekben, amikor e levél íródott.

Júdás apostol levele bizonyítja, hogy a levele keletkezésekor írásban ismerték Jézus és az apostolok tanításait, mivel Júdás Péter (3,3) és Pál apostol (4,3) leveleiből idéz.

"Mert azt mondja az Írás: A nyomtató ökörnek ne kösd be a száját; és: Méltó a munkás a maga jutalmára. (1 Tim. 5.1)

Ezen a helyen Pál apostol "Írás"-ként egymás mellett idézi Mózes könyvét, és Lukács evangéliumát, tehát ekkor Lukács evangélium már ismert volt, mint az írás része.
Az újszövetségi iratok gyakran idéznek egymástól.

Innen inkább a wikipédiát használom, mert hosszú lenne bepötyögni:


Lukács evangéliuma (1:1–4) tanúsága szerint az evangélium írása idején már számos, Jézus életét és tanításait megörökítő írás volt ismert.
A 2–4. századi egyházatyák, Papias, Polycarpus, Ignatius, Justinus Martyr, Ireneus idéznek különböző újszövetségi iratokból „ezt mondja az Úr”, „meg van írva”, „ezt mondja az Írás” formulával. A legkorábbi, legfontosabb tanú pedig a _Didaché_ című irat, amely szintén így idéz.
Az úgynevezett Muratori kánonjegyzék Kr. u. 170 körül keletkezett, latin nyelvű, töredékes irat. 22 újszövetségi iratot sorol fel, és rövid megjegyzéseket tesz az egyes iratokkal kapcsolatos adatokról a kanonikusság szempontjából. Szerzője ismeretlen.
A régi szír és latin fordítások, amelyek a 2. század végén keletkeztek, 22, illetve 23 iratot tartalmaznak az Újszövetség 27 iratából.
A Kr. u. 206-ból való _Codex Baroccio_ az Újszövetség 27 iratából 26-ot tartalmaz, csak a _Jelenések könyve_ hiányzik belőle.
Az egyháztörténetíró Euszebiosz (340 körül) az Újszövetség valamennyi iratát felsorolja, de megemlíti, hogy hat könyvvel kapcsolatban egyesek ellenvetéseket támasztanak.
Athanasius püspök 367-ben kelt _39. számú húsvéti levelé_ben felsorolja mind a 27 újszövetségi iratot, mint amelyeket kizárólagosan szabad használni az istentiszteleteken és az egyházi életben. Athanasiusnak ez a levele az újszövetségi kánon kialakulásának és lezárulásának dokumentuma.
A zsinatok során nem azt határozták meg, hogy mely könyveket neveznek onnantól kezdve ihletettnek. Annyit tettek, hogy *elismerték* azokat a könyveket, melyek esetében az egyetemes egyház, mely használta őket, már *felismerte* az isteni eredetet. Épp ezért a kanonizáció nem a későbbi évszázadok zsinataival hozható összefüggésbe, hanem az első századok egyházával és gyülekezeteivel. Ők voltak azok, akik olvasták és az istentiszteleteken használták az iratokat, és felismerték, hogy melyik szól isteni tekintéllyel, és melyik nem. Ha figyelmesen olvassa valaki az Újszövetséget, már abban is lehet a nyomait látni annak, hogy más gyülekezetek is olvasták a nem nekik címzett leveleket. Arra is van utalás, hogy Pál apostol levelei is közkézen forogtak a gyülekezeti használat során. Az első egyház tagjai voltak tehát azok, akik felismerték és elismerték az egyes iratok isteni eredetét. És ugyancsak ők voltak azok, akik elvetettek más, hamis tanokat valló írásokat. A későbbi zsinatok során csupán ezt az áthagyományozott kánon-listát ismerték el, és adtak neki vezetői tekintélyt. Így egységessé vált, hogy az egyház egésze mely iratokat használja az istentiszteletek során.

http://hu.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bibliai_kánon#Az_.C3.9Ajsz.C3.B6vets.

Lásd még: http://biblia.hu/bevez/kandok.htm


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 18)

Ez a videó off-nak tűnik, de nem az. 
Rövid, és érdemes megnézni.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q4f_UNMNONA


<style></style>


----------



## pulykakakas (2009 December 18)

Már láttam ezt a videót, de most is megrázó élmény volt. köszönet érte!


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 18)

Nagyon szívesen. Azért tettem be ezt a videót, mert a videón szereplő Nick Vujicic hívő keresztény. 
A bibliai hit akkora erőt, reményt, és bátorítást tud adni még egy ilyen állapotban lévő embernek is, hogy másoknak is bőven tud adni belőle.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 18)

Jaszladany írta:


> Nagyon szívesen. Azért tettem be ezt a videót, mert a videón szereplő Nick Vujicic hívő keresztény.
> A bibliai hit akkora erőt, reményt, és bátorítást tud adni még egy ilyen állapotban lévő embernek is, hogy másoknak is bőven tud adni belőle.


Mennyire érdekes hogy az emberek többsége soha nem a háttérben dolgozó fogaskerekeket látja hanem csak azt hogy az óra mutatói mozognak.

A hitnek nincsenek kategóriái, nincs olyan hogy bibliai hit, csak maga a hit van.

Ehhez a tanításoknak, a jó istennek ismételten csak semmi köze. Ez egy az ember legbelső lényéből eredő folyamat melynek lényege pontosan az hogy nem szorul semmilyen külső táplálásra.
A világ tele van száz meg száz féle vallással és mégis mindegyikben közös hogy aki tényleg hívő, az monumentális dolgokat képes véghez vinni mert mind testileg mint lelkileg a többszörösét képes nyújtani annak amit az átlag ember.

Ez a romboló fekete mágiától a voodooig, a tibeti gyógymódok egy részétől a wiccáig mindenhol egy és ugyan az. Soha nem az számít hogy miben hiszel hanem az hogy mennyire hiszel benne és menyire éled meg.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 18)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Mennyire érdekes hogy az emberek többsége soha nem a háttérben dolgozó fogaskerekeket látja hanem csak azt hogy az óra mutatói mozognak.
> 
> A hitnek nincsenek kategóriái, nincs olyan hogy bibliai hit, csak maga a hit van.
> 
> ...




Szia, Aer! Végre visszajöttél! Látom, nem múlt el a vitatkozós kedved! Örülök, hogy újra itt vagy!

Nick Vujicic esetében kifejezetten bibliai hitről van szó. Ezt ő maga mondja. 
(Részlet az egyik kommentből): "(Nick) maga mondja, hogy Isten segítsége nélkül már rég végzett volna magával. És (bár nem tudom mennyire látszik) itt is a Bibliára támaszkodva állt fel.
Egyszóval, kérlek, ne söpörd félre a vallást ilyen könnyen, mert Nick arról is tanúbizonyságot tesz."

Járja a világot, és rendkívüli erővel hirdeti Isten üzenetét. A Youtube-on ezek az igehirdetései is megtalálhatók.

Pl. itt: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aOyAIQaF1ao

Több részből áll, ez az első része, és érdemes megnézni a többit is.
Látni fogod, hogy kifejezetten a Bibliából meríti az erőt az életéhez. 

Sajnálom, nem értek veled egyet abban, hogy bármilyen hit jó, csak higgyünk. Az én szememben csak az a hit ér valamit, aminek életformáló és jellemformáló ereje van. Ami jobbá teszi az embert. Ami erőt, reményt, buzdítást, vigasztalást, belső békességet és örömöt ad, melyek függetlenek a körülményektől. Ami szilárd alapon áll, ezért megingathatatlan és állandó. 
Másfajta hiteket nem ismerek, de azt határozottan állíthatom, hogy a bibliai hit ilyen. És Nick Vujicic is erről tesz bizonyságot.

A bibliai hit pedig nem belülről fakad, hanem egy személyen alapul: Jézus Krisztuson. Ő az a szilárd alap.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 18)

Jaszladany írta:


> Látni fogod, hogy kifejezetten a Bibliából meríti az erőt az életéhez.
> 
> Sajnálom, nem értek veled egyet abban, hogy bármilyen hit jó, csak higgyünk. Az én szememben csak az a hit ér valamit, aminek életformáló és jellemformáló ereje van. Ami jobbá teszi az embert. Ami erőt, reményt, buzdítást, vigasztalást, belső békességet és örömöt ad, melyek függetlenek a körülményektől. Ami szilárd alapon áll, ezért megingathatatlan és állandó.
> Másfajta hiteket nem ismerek, de azt határozottan állíthatom, hogy a bibliai hit ilyen. És Nick Vujicic is erről tesz bizonyságot.
> ...


Nem értetted meg amit mondani akartam.
Bizonyos vallások más-más ember típusokat vonzanak.
Kedves Vujicic nem valószínű hogy valaha is rákapott volna a skandináv hitvilágra ahol a méltó harcban való elesést tartották az emberi élet beteljesedésének, pedig ez a bizonyos skandináv mítosz világ olyan harcosoknak adott erőt és hitet amelyeket mindenhol rettegtek az ember feletti teljesítő képességük miatt.

Minden vallásnak megvannak a maga úgymond pszichológiai profiljai, még akkor is ha ez csúnyán hangzik elsőre. Az emberek többsége a tapasztalataiktól függően alapvetően fogékony egyik másik hitvilágra.
A fekete mágiához példának okáért csalódott avagy önismeretileg nagyon fejletlen emberek szoktak nyúlni, míg a buddhizmushoz a filozofikus és empatikus beállítottságúak.

Ergo egyáltalán nem azt mondtam hogy minden hit jó, hanem azt hogy minden hitnek megvannak a maga követői és a maga fanatikusai, és az igazi hívők ezek között semmiben sem különböznek sem Nick Vujicic sem bármely vallási felekezet más hasonló tagjától, azért mert eredendően a hitből merítenek erőt.

Röviden összegezve:
Az emberi hit olyan mint az elektromos áram.
A vallások pusztán az égő szerepét töltik be ebben a játékban amin keresztül az áram jelenléte megmutatkozhat, testet ölthet. Van amelyik vallásnak csodálatos, nyugodt meleg fénye van, van amelyiknek rideg és bomlasztó.
A hit önmagában esszenciális, emberi képesség amelynek az ég adta világon semmi köze nincsen az illető vallásához, így az említett példád a bibliában való hittel sem különösebben értelmes.

Nick Vujicic a bibliából merít erőt, az arabok koránból, a vikingek thor és odin történeteiből, a buddhisták a meditáció alatt átélt egyesülésből, és még sorolhatnánk.
A biblia hitnek semmilyen szinten nem egyedi és különleges jellemzője hogy erőt lehet belőle meríteni. Bármiből lehet erőt meríteni ha hiszünk benne, és ennyi a pontos megfogalmazása a dolognak.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 18)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Bármiből lehet erőt meríteni ha hiszünk benne, és ennyi a pontos megfogalmazása a dolognak.



Hát... próbáld meg! Mást nem tudok mondani.

Nick Vujicic élete és hite bizonyság a Biblia különleges ereje mellett. 
Keress mást, ami még ilyen hatással bír.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 18)

Jaszladany írta:


> Nick Vujicic élete és hite bizonyság a Biblia különleges ereje mellett.
> Keress mást, ami még ilyen hatással bír.


Ez most leginkább a doktor house-re emlékeztetett.
Elnézést, ön mit iszik?
Kólát
És rákos?
Nem
Akkor kijelenthetjük hogy a kólának rákellenes hatása van, nem?

Mikor is lett az akaraterő, a szeretet, a megbocsátás és még vagy fél tucat alapvető emberi fogalom a keresztény hívőkre kizárólagosítva? Azt hiszem lemaradtam valamiről.
A kérésedből arra lehet következtetni, hogy szerinted csak azok lehetnek olyan emberek mint Nick Vujicic akik a bibliában hisznek.

Mondjak példákat más vallásokban hasonló emberekre?
Nem fogok rá szánni egy fél napot hogy a youtube-ot lapozgassam, de már önmagában érdekesnek tartom a tényt hogy bizonyítékot kérsz arra hogy a kereszténységen kívül is vannak jó, hatalmas akaraterővel megáldott emberek, hiszen ezek szerint te ebben kételkedsz.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 18)

Aerensiniac írta:


> A kérésedből arra lehet következtetni, hogy szerinted csak azok lehetnek olyan emberek mint Nick Vujicic akik a bibliában hisznek.
> 
> ....de már önmagában érdekesnek tartom a tényt hogy bizonyítékot kérsz arra hogy a kereszténységen kívül is vannak jó, hatalmas akaraterővel megáldott emberek, hiszen ezek szerint te ebben kételkedsz.



Szerintem igen, de ez az én véleményem. Jogom van hozzá, nem?
Neked meg jogod van mást gondolni.

Nem kértem tőled bizonyítékot semmire az égvilágon. Én csak biztattalak, hogy ha ez neked nem elég hiteles, keress helyette mást. Senki sem tart vissza benne.


----------



## najahuha (2009 December 19)

Jaszladany írta:


> Üdvözöllek, már azt hittem, teljesen egyedül maradtam itt a fórumon.
> 
> Ez nem női vonal, akkor az anyák lennének felsorolva. Ez férfi vonal, apai ágon. Tehát apai ágon szintúgy minden nő tudta bizonyítani, hogy izraelita-e, vagy sem.
> Ez nyilván lényeges volt, hisz legalábbis kezdetben, izraelita férfiak nem vehettek el nem izraelita nőket. (nem faji okokból, hanem mert a környező népek bálványimádók voltak).
> ...



Kedves Jaszladány !

Valóban különbséget kell tenni a zsidók és az izraeliták között.

Ilyen értelemben Izraelita leszármazottak például a palesztínok, a szírek, vagy a valamikori szamaritánusok....

Ugyanakkor az egy dolog, hogy mit tartalmaz a Mózesi törvény:
a valóság teljesen más:


A zsidó populációban a férfiak és a nők meglepően eltérő genetikai történettel rendelkeznek. Hét, különböző országban élő zsidó közösségből származó férfiak egymással, illetve a palesztin és szír populációkkal mutattak genetikai hasonlóságot, de a befogadó populációkkal nem, míg a nők esetében nagyon kevés mtDNS-változatosságot találtak, ami arra utal, hogy igen kevés alapító ősanya volt a populáció történetében, és ezek nem keveredtek a befogadó populációkkal. Az anyák azonban genetikailag egyik közel-keleti populációval sem mutattak rokonságot, ezért genetikai származásuk nem tisztázott.


Ez azt is jelenti, hogy egy helyről szereztek maguknak asszonyokat.


----------



## najahuha (2009 December 19)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Mennyire érdekes hogy az emberek többsége soha nem a háttérben dolgozó fogaskerekeket látja hanem csak azt hogy az óra mutatói mozognak.
> 
> A hitnek nincsenek kategóriái, nincs olyan hogy bibliai hit, csak maga a hit van.
> 
> ...



Kedves Aerensiniac !

Egyetértek.

A HIT bármi lehet. Eredménye annak intenzitásától függ.
Nincs külön jó vagy rossz hit. A hit által és annak nevében végrehajtott cselekvések kimenetele minősíti. Vagyis nem a hívő dolga minősíteni, hanem a környezeté....

Gondoljunk csak bele:

annak az amerikai indiánnak édesmindegy volt, hogy a keresztények, vagy csupán a kereszténység nevében föllépő haszonleső csőcselék gyilkolászott: ott és akkor bizony a KERESZT alatt, a kereszténység eszméje járatódott le.

És azért nem olvastam még olyan korabeli munkákról, ahol mindezen erőszakos hittérítések és szörnyűséges emberölések ellen erőteljesen fölléptek volna.....

És újra csak elmondom: ez még a reformáció előtti idő !!!!
Tehát a kereszténység azon ősi terhe, amelyet azóta sem tett jóvá....


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 19)

najahuha írta:


> Kedves Jaszladány !
> 
> Valóban különbséget kell tenni a zsidók és az izraeliták között.
> 
> ...



Ezen nem különösebben akarok vitatkozni, de sem a palesztinok sem a szírek stb. nem lehetnek izraeliták, mivel Izrael fiai, mint a nevükben is benne van, Jákob leszármazottai voltak. Jákob kapta az Izrael (Isten harcosa) nevet Istentől, ő pedig Noéig visszamenőleg Sémtől utóda volt.

A filiszteusok, a mai palesztinok ősei azonban Khám ágáról származtak, kánaánita nép voltak, nem sémiták, tehát Izraelhez, azaz Jákobhoz, a palesztinoknak nem sok közük van.
(Egyébként már Ábrahám idejében is mai Gáza területén éltek, tehát eleve nem származhatnak Ábrahámtól sem, nemhogy annak unokájától, Izraeltől.)
De csak a pontosság kedvéért, amúgy ez számomra mellékes.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 19)

najahuha írta:


> Kedves Aerensiniac !
> És azért nem olvastam még olyan korabeli munkákról, ahol mindezen erőszakos hittérítések és szörnyűséges emberölések ellen erőteljesen fölléptek volna.....
> 
> És újra csak elmondom: ez még a reformáció előtti idő !!!!
> Tehát a kereszténység azon ősi terhe, amelyet azóta sem tett jóvá....



Nem tisztem védeni a kereszténységet kedves Najahuha, mert nem szorul rá, akikről ugyanis Te írsz, vajmi kevés közük volt Krisztushoz, az apostolokhoz, és az ősegyházhoz. 
Nem hiszem, hogy nem tudod, (amiről itt már volt szó), hogy az emberiség minden eszmét felhasznált, hogy igazolja haszonleső, hataloméhes törekvéseit. A Biblia pedig évszázadokig el volt zárva ennek érdekében.

De mindegy, mert később is gyilkolásztak, Bibliával a kezükben is, de erről nem a Biblia tehet, hanem az embernek az a bűnös és romlott természete, amiről a Biblia ír.

Ne ítélkezz vaktában, nézz utána egy kicsit jobban a fogalmaknak.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 19)

Jaszladany írta:


> Szerintem igen, de ez az én véleményem. Jogom van hozzá, nem?
> Neked meg jogod van mást gondolni.
> 
> Nem kértem tőled bizonyítékot semmire az égvilágon. Én csak biztattalak, hogy ha ez neked nem elég hiteles, keress helyette mást. Senki sem tart vissza benne.


Nem a hitelességét firtattam, pusztán azt mondtam hogy ugyan ezt el tudná mondani bármelyik könyvel a kezében vagy szektával a háta mögött. Lényegtelen hogy miből merít energiát hozzá, azonban az egy picit megdöbbentett hogy véleményed szerint a bibliai hívőkre kizárólagosíthatóak olyan dolgok amelyek minden emberben megtalálhatóak.
Persze ettől még teljesen igazad van, a te hited.

Azonban ebben az esetben szólj hogy inkább ne írjak róla, mert példának okáért jelen esetben a hited nem reális alapokon épül, így ha én erről írok akkor mindenféle képen hitedben sértelek.



Jaszladany írta:


> Nem tisztem védeni a kereszténységet kedves Najahuha, mert nem szorul rá, akikről ugyanis Te írsz, vajmi kevés közük volt Krisztushoz, az apostolokhoz, és az ősegyházhoz.
> Nem hiszem, hogy nem tudod, (amiről itt már volt szó), hogy az emberiség minden eszmét felhasznált, hogy igazolja haszonleső, hataloméhes törekvéseit. A Biblia pedig évszázadokig el volt zárva ennek érdekében.


Vagy így, vagy úgy de a biblia és a krisztusi tanok szerepe félremagyarázhatatlan a keresztes háborúkban, a boszorkány égetésekben, egyes népek kiirtásában.
Hogy félre értelmezték a tanításokat és ezért nem hívők akik ilyen dolgokat cselekedtek? Esetleg megtévesztették őket?

Lehetséges. Ettől függetlenül najahuhának igaza van abban hogy a kereszténység számláján komoly dolgok halmozódtak fel amit nem lehet azzal elintézni hogy aki nem olyan az nem számít kereszténynek és nincs köze a bibliához.
Az egyházban nem tesznek különbséget igazi hívő, vasárnapi hívő, meg azok között akik csak papíron keresztények, mert meg lettek keresztelve.

A felelősség kollektív, és mindegyik tagnak tisztában kellene lennie azzal hogy az "intézmény" amelyben a hitüket gyakorolják milliók haláláért és rengeteg etikai problémáért felelős.


----------



## najahuha (2009 December 19)

Jaszladany írta:


> Ezen nem különösebben akarok vitatkozni, de sem a palesztinok sem a szírek stb. nem lehetnek izraeliták, mivel Izrael fiai, mint a nevükben is benne van, Jákob leszármazottai voltak. Jákob kapta az Izrael (Isten harcosa) nevet Istentől, ő pedig Noéig visszamenőleg Sémtől utóda volt.
> 
> A filiszteusok, a mai palesztinok ősei azonban Khám ágáról származtak, kánaánita nép voltak, nem sémiták, tehát Izraelhez, azaz Jákobhoz, a palesztinoknak nem sok közük van.
> (Egyébként már Ábrahám idejében is mai Gáza területén éltek, tehát eleve nem származhatnak Ábrahámtól sem, nemhogy annak unokájától, Izraeltől.)
> De csak a pontosság kedvéért, amúgy ez számomra mellékes.





Kedves Jaszladany !

Nos ezért mondom folyamatosan, hogy az etnikum, vallás, nyelv és kultúra NEM FEDI egymást.

Bármily furcsa: a mai palesztinok etnikailag izraelita leszármazottak, de vallás, kultúra és nyelv tekintetében már nem,

mint ahogy a régi kánaiak, galileaiak jórésze etnikailag nem izraelita volt, de vallás, kultúra és nyelv tekintetében asszimilálódott. Aki nem asszimilálódott, azok elvándoroltak, minél nagyobb lett a szemita hegemónia.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 19)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Nem a hitelességét firtattam, pusztán azt mondtam hogy ugyan ezt el tudná mondani bármelyik könyvel a kezében vagy szektával a háta mögött. Lényegtelen hogy miből merít energiát hozzá, azonban az egy picit megdöbbentett hogy véleményed szerint a bibliai hívőkre kizárólagosíthatóak olyan dolgok amelyek minden emberben megtalálhatóak.



Ha jól emlékszem, neked volt a legrosszabb véleményed az emberről, mint lényegében állati, gonosz lényről, most pedig azt állítod, a krisztusi jellem minden emberben megtalálható. Itt tartana szerinted akkor a világ?



Aerensiniac írta:


> Azonban ebben az esetben szólj hogy inkább ne írjak róla, mert példának okáért jelen esetben a hited nem reális alapokon épül, így ha én erről írok akkor mindenféle képen hitedben sértelek.



Azt csak te gondolod, hogy nem reális alapokon épül. De még mennyire, hogy reálison. Ezt én jobban tudom, az én hitem.



Aerensiniac írta:


> Vagy így, vagy úgy de a biblia és a krisztusi tanok szerepe félremagyarázhatatlan a keresztes háborúkban, a boszorkány égetésekben, egyes népek kiirtásában..



*Mondj egy krisztusi tant légyszí, ami szerepet játszott ezekben! Várom!*



Aerensiniac írta:


> Hogy félre értelmezték a tanításokat és ezért nem hívők akik ilyen dolgokat cselekedtek? Esetleg megtévesztették őket?



Nem félreértelmezték. Egyáltalán nem is foglalkoztak vele.



Aerensiniac írta:


> Lehetséges. Ettől függetlenül najahuhának igaza van abban hogy a kereszténység számláján komoly dolgok halmozódtak fel amit nem lehet azzal elintézni hogy aki nem olyan az nem számít kereszténynek és nincs köze a bibliához.
> Az egyházban nem tesznek különbséget igazi hívő, vasárnapi hívő, meg azok között akik csak papíron keresztények, mert meg lettek keresztelve.



Isten különbséget tesz. És az egyház is különbséget tett, mert azokat, akik nem csak papíron voltak keresztények, hanem ténylegesen a bibliai tanokat követték, máglyán elégette.



Aerensiniac írta:


> A felelősség kollektív, és mindegyik tagnak tisztában kellene lennie azzal hogy az "intézmény" amelyben a hitüket gyakorolják milliók haláláért és rengeteg etikai problémáért felelős.



Ez a "kollektív" felelősség ismerős valahonnan: ezzel a jelszóval telepítették ki a magyarokat a felvidékről, a magyarok meg a szlovákokat, meg innen onnan egymást a népek. És erre alapult a Holokauszt is.

Ettől függetlenül a kereszténység esetében "kollektivitásról" nem lehet beszélni, mivel nem egy nemzetről van szó, még csak nem is egy "intézményről", ahogy Te tévesen gondolod, sőt, nem is egy vallás, nem is egy hitrendszer, stb.
A kereszténység egy személy követése: Jézus Krisztusé. Aki nem Őt követi, nem keresztény. A ti felfogásotok tehát abszolút tévúton jár.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 19)

najahuha írta:


> Kedves Jaszladany !
> 
> Nos ezért mondom folyamatosan, hogy az etnikum, vallás, nyelv és kultúra NEM FEDI egymást.



Ez a vesszőparipád, de csak a zsidók esetében teszel ilyen megkülönböztetést. Már hogyne fedné egymást! Vedd etnikum tekintetében az erdélyi székely magyarokat. Hogyan választhatod tőlük külön a protestáns vallást (szemben a román ortodox-szal) a magyar nyelvet, és a jellegzetes kultúrájukat? Vagy hogyan választod szét a cigányság esetében? Lásd be, hogy egy nép a vallásával, nyelvével, kultúrájával együtt önazonos.



najahuha írta:


> Bármily furcsa: a mai palesztinok etnikailag izraelita leszármazottak, de vallás, kultúra és nyelv tekintetében már nem, .



Hát nem tudom, mit szólna egy palesztin, ha izraelitának neveznéd, előbb jobb, ha megnézed, nincs-e nála egy parittya.
Én beszélgettem palesztinokkal, abszolút elkülönítik magukat Izraeltől és az izraelitáktól.
Ők maguk is a filiszteusok leszármazottainak tartják magukat, a filiszteusok pedig már rég Kánaán földjén éltek, amikor Jákob (Izrael) még meg sem született. Többek között büszkék is rá, hogy ők voltak ott előbb, ami ugye egy területi vitánál (ami ma Izraelben fennáll) a népek között érv szokott lenni. Úgyhogy inkább nem javaslom, hogy egy palesztinnak azt mondd, hogy ő izraelita. 

Sajátos eszméid vannak, ha ilyeneket hiszel, hogy a palesztinok is Ábrahám és Jakób leszármazottai, (tehát zsidók) Mária és Jézus viszont nem zsidók voltak (vajon mik voltak akkor, magyarok?), szóval én a helyedben kicsit felülvizsgálnám a forrásaimat ebben a tekintetben.



najahuha írta:


> mint ahogy a régi kánaiak, galileaiak jórésze etnikailag nem izraelita volt, de vallás, kultúra és nyelv tekintetében asszimilálódott. Aki nem asszimilálódott, azok elvándoroltak, minél nagyobb lett a szemita hegemónia.



Nem csak jórésze nem volt izraelita, egy picike része sem volt az. Kánaánt és Galileát egy lapon említeni elég különös. Kánaánnak nevezték azt a területet, melyet Izrael fiai elfoglaltak, miután kijöttek Egyiptomból. Miután letelepedtek ott, lett a terület neve Izrael. Már hogyan lakták volna korábban izraeliták? Azt mondod "szemita hegemónia" lett ott, közben az ott élt etnikumokat is szemitáknak nevezed, hiszen izraelitáknak tartod őket. Hát akkor addig is hegemónia volt, ha mindenki izraelita volt, őslakos, honfoglaló egyaránt!
Galilea pedig egy országrész volt Izraelben. Bár sok bevándorló, sokféle betelepített etnikum élt itt, zömében mindig is zsidók lakták. Az ő zsinagógáikban tanított Jézus először.
Jézus idejében a nem zsidó lakosság csak részben vette fel a zsidó vallást, mellette továbbra is őrizték ősi vallási hagyományaikat és kultúrájukat.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 19)

Jaszladany írta:


> Ha jól emlékszem, neked volt a legrosszabb véleményed az emberről, mint lényegében állati, gonosz lényről, most pedig azt állítod, a krisztusi jellem minden emberben megtalálható. Itt tartana szerinted akkor a világ?


Igen.
Az ember soha nem jósággal vagy gonoszsággal születik hanem az arra való képességgel. Pro kontra éppen azért tekintek az emberre mint fajra a "creátor" egyik legnagyobb kudarcára, mert bár képes a jóságra mégis körbe lehet nézni hogy ebből mennyi valósul meg.



Jaszladany írta:


> Azt csak te gondolod, hogy nem reális alapokon épül. De még mennyire, hogy reálison. Ezt én jobban tudom, az én hitem.


Nem feltételezem. Épp elég információ áll a rendelkezésedre ahhoz hogy valósnak ítéld meg ezt a feltételezést. Ugyanakkor ezek szerint az teljesen biztos hogy más kultúrákban, más ember típusokban, a bibliai hiten "kívül" egyáltalán nem vagy jártas.
Máskülönben tudnád hogy csak pont ezen információ hiányában tűnik reálisnak az amit állítasz. Mondhatni a nem tudás feltétele a hitednek.
Persze ezzel sincs semmi baj mint mondtam. Mindenki az alapján és abban hisz amit megélt már.



Jaszladany írta:


> *Mondj egy krisztusi tant légyszí, ami szerepet játszott ezekben! Várom!*


Biblia. Ha jól emlékszem Jézusnak elég sok köze volt a könyvhöz.
Hogy mennyire magyarázták félre azt a könyvet azért hogy hatalmi eszközt csináljanak belőle azt nem tudom. Ettől függetlenül tény hogy amikor keresztényként könyvelnek el akkor épp úgy megkapod a kereszténység összes negatívumát beleértve a gyilkosságokat és tisztogatásokat mint a pozitívumát, a megbocsátást és a mérhetetlen szeretet is.

Az egyház véghez vitte ezeket a tetteket. Ezen a filozofálás nem változtat.




Jaszladany írta:


> Isten különbséget tesz. És az egyház is különbséget tett, mert azokat, akik nem csak papíron voltak keresztények, hanem ténylegesen a bibliai tanokat követték, máglyán elégette.


Ezen megint lehetne vitatkozni egy sort. Hagyjuk inkább.



Jaszladany írta:


> Ez a "kollektív" felelősség ismerős valahonnan: ezzel a jelszóval telepítették ki a magyarokat a felvidékről, a magyarok meg a szlovákokat, meg innen onnan egymást a népek. És erre alapult a Holokauszt is.


Erre csak azt tudom mondani ha ma valaki belép egy neo náci mozgalomba akkor tisztában van vele hogy egy olyan nézetet vall ami tömeg gyilkosságok által kívánta megteremteni az utópiát.

Érdekes módon azonban csak nagyon kevesen vannak tisztában azzal hogy egy vallásnak is van múltja, és hogy ez a múlt nem egy lábjegyzethez csatolt pici papír fecnire írt megjegyzés, hanem az ami alapján a vallást definiálni lehet.
Ha azt mondom kereszténység akkor ahhoz a keresztes háború és a nép irtások épp úgy hozzá tartoznak mint Jézus alakja. Ez tény és ezen a filozofálgatás nem változtat, mert akár mennyire voltak rossz hívők akik ezeket a dolgokat véghez vitték, akkor is véghez vitték, és a kereszténység zászlaja alatt.



Jaszladany írta:


> Ettől függetlenül a kereszténység esetében "kollektivitásról" nem lehet beszélni, mivel nem egy nemzetről van szó, még csak nem is egy "intézményről", ahogy Te tévesen gondolod, sőt, nem is egy vallás, nem is egy hitrendszer, stb.
> A kereszténység egy személy követése: Jézus Krisztusé. Aki nem Őt követi, nem keresztény. A ti felfogásotok tehát abszolút tévúton jár.


Ez egy nagyon kényelmes nézőpont.
Ezek szerint a vatikán, a tetején a pápával csak valami ipse akit valahogyan a segge alá kapott egy halom aranyat meg a krisztusi erekjék bő 60%át és ha elmegy akkor egy másik hasonló ipse kerül a helyébe?

Jászladány, tökéletesen tisztában vagyok vele, hogy a hit az 
az egy individuális dolog. Másként ez nem is lehetne. Ugyanakkor a társadalomban a fogalom mint olyan kereszténység néven tömörítve van és bizony intézmény szinten fut. Megállapodások születnek, hatalmi harcokba szól bele, a népet manipulálja és mint ilyen a mindenkori hatalom egyik eszköze.

Te folyamatosan azt firtatod hogy az igaz hívők akik értették a tanításokat soha nem tettek olyat mint amilyeneket ez a bizonyos intézmény tett. Igazad van, ettől még a te neved ehhez az intézményhez van csatolva az összes igaz hívővel egyetemben, mert senkit sem fog érdekelni hogy te milyen "minőségű" hívő vagy, csak az hogy tagja vagy annak a blokknak ami a múltban tömeg gyilkosokat is tömörített.

Remélem elég érthetően fogalmaztam meg. Nem kell hogy semmi közöd legyen az akkori eseményekhez, de azt jó lenne ha megértenéd hogy te is ugyan az alatt a véres zászló alatt vagy nyilvántartva mint az összes többi hívő, legyen az jó, rossz, szent vagy tömeg gyilkos.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 19)

Kedves najahuha, utánanéztem egy kicsit a neten, honnan jön ez a Mária nem zsidó, meg prozelita, Jézussal együtt, és hasonló sületlenségek. Nem mintha nem hallottam volna még, bár eddig mindig csak antiszemita hozzáállásból, amit nem feltételezek rólad.

Tehát az, amit Te tartasz Mária származásáról, főként egy álnév alatt írt blogban, és egy privát weboldalon található, amikbe ugye bárki bármit beírhat, senkinek sem jut eszébe autentikus forrásnak tekinteni, (bár láttam már pókot falon, és jött már nekem köremil ilyen komolyra vett blődlivel.)
Tehát ezek a "történeti" forrásaid:
<cite>*jezus*nemzsido.blog.hu/2007/10/26/*jezus*_1</cite>
<cite>www.magtudin.org/*Lajdi*%20-%20episztola.htm (Egy bizonyos Lajdi Péter nevű egyén eszmefuttatásai)</cite>

Továbbá megtalálható a Mariaországa.hu indexen, a Demokrata. hun, és egy Miépes oldalon. Ezután már nem is kerestem többet.
Azt mondtad, szeretsz tiszta lapokkal játszani; és azzal vádolsz engem, elfogult a vagyok a Biblia információit tekintve.
Kérdem én, a fenti források mitől megbízhatóbbak mint a Biblia?
Én nem rejtettem véka alá, hogy a kiindulási pontom a Biblia; Te pedig "történeti forrás"-nak állítod be ezeket az oldalakat?:
<cite>www.[B]maria[/B]orszaga.hu/index.php?menu</cite>
<cite>www.demokrata.hu/heti-hir/nemzetek-felett </cite>
<cite>www.miep.hu/fuggetlenseg/2008/.../14.htm</cite>

Íme egy beírás részlete arról, hogy hová vezet az általad preferált elmélet:
"A Szent Család Erdélybe menekült , amely akkoriban a rokon szkíták egyik fő fészke volt . Jézus 12 éves koráig a család itt élt , utána ment vissza Galileába , amikor ott már valamennyire konszolidálódott a helyzet . Később Péter Apostol ide Erdélybe kísérte el testvérét András Apostolt , aki ezt a területet kapta a Jézusi tanok hirdrtésére . Jézus tehát a magyarokkal rokon pártus szkíta prozelita származású , ugyanúgy MAGos , mint mi vagyunk . A zsidók úgy gúnyolták , hogy a Pártus Mágus . Amikor pedig választaniuk kellett Ő közte és Barabás között , a saját vérüket Barabást választották , mégha az gyilkos bűnöző is volt ."
_http://csillagbolcselet.hu/11-28-teljesseggel-uj/_

Én azt a kérdést, hogy Jézus szerinted magyar volt-e, csak iróniának szántam, véletlenül sem gondoltam, hogy komolyan ezt hiszed.
A Bibliáról szívesen diskurálok bárkivel, de ilyen eszmékkel szemben nem áll szándékomban vitába szállni. Ezek még vitaalapnak is komolytalanok.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 19)

Jaszladany írta:


> Ha jól emlékszem, neked volt a legrosszabb véleményed az emberről, mint lényegében állati, gonosz lényről, most pedig azt állítod, a krisztusi jellem minden emberben megtalálható. Itt tartana szerinted akkor a világ?


Igen.
Az ember soha nem jósággal vagy gonoszsággal születik hanem az arra való képességgel. Pro kontra éppen azért tekintek az emberre mint fajra a "creátor" egyik legnagyobb kudarcára, mert bár képes a jóságra mégis körbe lehet nézni hogy ebből mennyi valósul meg.



Jaszladany írta:


> Azt csak te gondolod, hogy nem reális alapokon épül. De még mennyire, hogy reálison. Ezt én jobban tudom, az én hitem.


Nem feltételezem hogy épp elég információ áll a rendelkezésedre ahhoz hogy valósnak ítéld meg ezt a feltételezést. Ugyanakkor ezek szerint az teljesen biztos hogy más kultúrákban, más ember típusokban, a bibliai hiten "kívül" egyáltalán nem vagy jártas.
Máskülönben tudnád hogy csak pont ezen információ hiányában tűnik reálisnak az amit állítasz. Mondhatni a nem tudás feltétele a hitednek.
Persze ezzel sincs semmi baj mint mondtam. Mindenki az alapján és abban hisz amit megélt már.



Jaszladany írta:


> *Mondj egy krisztusi tant légyszí, ami szerepet játszott ezekben! Várom!*


Biblia. Ha jól emlékszem Jézusnak elég sok köze volt a könyvhöz.
Hogy mennyire magyarázták félre azt a könyvet azért hogy hatalmi eszközt csináljanak belőle azt nem tudom. Ettől függetlenül tény hogy amikor keresztényként könyvelnek el akkor épp úgy megkapod a kereszténység összes negatívumát beleértve a gyilkosságokat és tisztogatásokat mint a pozitívumát, a megbocsátást és a mérhetetlen szeretet is.

Az egyház véghez vitte ezeket a tetteket. Ezen a filozofálás nem változtat.




Jaszladany írta:


> Isten különbséget tesz. És az egyház is különbséget tett, mert azokat, akik nem csak papíron voltak keresztények, hanem ténylegesen a bibliai tanokat követték, máglyán elégette.


Ezen megint lehetne vitatkozni egy sort. Hagyjuk inkább.



Jaszladany írta:


> Ez a "kollektív" felelősség ismerős valahonnan: ezzel a jelszóval telepítették ki a magyarokat a felvidékről, a magyarok meg a szlovákokat, meg innen onnan egymást a népek. És erre alapult a Holokauszt is.


Erre csak azt tudom mondani ha ma valaki belép egy neo náci mozgalomba akkor tisztában van vele hogy egy olyan nézetet vall ami tömeg gyilkosságok által kívánta megteremteni az utópiát.

Érdekes módon azonban csak nagyon kevesen vannak tisztában azzal egy vallásnak is van múltja, és hogy ez a múlt nem egy lábjegyzethez csatolt pici papír fecnire írt megjegyzés, hanem az ami alapján a vallást definiálni lehet.
Ha azt mondom kereszténység akkor ahhoz a keresztes háború és a nép irtások épp úgy hozzá tartoznak mint Jézus alakja. Ez tény és ezen a filozofálgatás nem változtat, mert akár mennyire voltak rossz hívők akik ezeket a dolgokat véghez vitték, akkor is véghez vitték, és a kereszténység zászlaja alatt.



Jaszladany írta:


> Ettől függetlenül a kereszténység esetében "kollektivitásról" nem lehet beszélni, mivel nem egy nemzetről van szó, még csak nem is egy "intézményről", ahogy Te tévesen gondolod, sőt, nem is egy vallás, nem is egy hitrendszer, stb.
> A kereszténység egy személy követése: Jézus Krisztusé. Aki nem Őt követi, nem keresztény. A ti felfogásotok tehát abszolút tévúton jár.


Ez egy nagyon kényelmes nézőpont.
Ezek szerint a vatikán, a tetején a pápával csak valami ipse akit valahogyan a segge alá kapott egy halom aranyat meg a krisztusi erekjék bő 60%át és ha elmegy akkor egy másik hasonló ipse kerül a helyébe?

Jászladány, tökéletesen tisztában vagyok vele, hogy a hit az 
az egy individuális dolog. Másként ez nem is lehetne. Ugyanakkor a társadalomban a fogalom mint olyan kereszténység néven tömörítve van és bizony intézmény szinten fut. Megállapodások születnek, hatalmi harcokba szól bele, a népet manipulálja és mint ilyen a mindenkori hatalom egyik eszköze.

Te folyamatosan azt firtatod hogy az igaz hívők akik értették a tanításokat soha nem tettek olyat mint amilyeneket ez a bizonyos intézmény tett. Igazad van, ettől még a te neved ehhez az intézményhez van csatolva az összes igaz hívővel egyetemben, mert senkit sem fog érdekelni hogy te milyen "minőségű" hívő vagy, csak az hogy tagja vagy annak a blokknak ami a múltban tömeg gyilkosokat is tömörített.

Remélem elég érthetően fogalmaztam meg. Nem kell hogy semmi közöd legyen az akkori eseményekhez, de azt jó lenne ha megértenéd hogy te is ugyan az alatt a véres zászló alatt vagy nyilvántartva mint az összes többi hívő, legyen az jó, rossz, szent vagy tömeg gyilkos.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 19)

Kedves najahuha, utánanéztem egy kicsit a neten, honnan jön ez a Mária nem zsidó, meg prozelita, Jézussal együtt, és hasonló sületlenségek. Nem mintha nem hallottam volna még, bár eddig mindig csak antiszemita hozzáállásból, amit nem feltételezek rólad.

Tehát az, amit Te tartasz Mária származásáról, főként egy álnév alatt írt blogban, és egy privát weboldalon található, amikbe ugye bárki bármit beírhat, senkinek sem jut eszébe autentikus forrásnak tekinteni, (bár láttam már pókot falon, és jött már nekem köremil ilyen komolyra vett blődlivel.)
Tehát ezek a "történeti" forrásaid:
<cite>*jezus*nemzsido.blog.hu/2007/10/26/*jezus*_1</cite>
<cite>www.magtudin.org/*Lajdi*%20-%20episztola.htm (Egy bizonyos Lajdi Péter nevű egyén eszmefuttatásai)</cite>

Továbbá megtalálható a Mariaországa.hu indexen, a Demokrata. hun, és egy Miépes oldalon. Ezután már nem is kerestem többet.
Azzal vádolsz engem, elfogult a vagyok a Biblia információit tekintve.
Kérdem én, a fenti források mitől megbízhatóbbak mint a Biblia?
Ezeket az oldalakat tartod "történeti forrás"-nak?:
<cite>www.*maria*orszaga.hu/index.php?menu</cite>
<cite>www.demokrata.hu/heti-hir/nemzetek-felett </cite>
<cite>www.miep.hu/fuggetlenseg/2008/.../14.htm</cite>

Íme egy beírás részlete arról, hogy hová vezet az általad preferált elmélet:
"A Szent Család Erdélybe menekült , amely akkoriban a rokon szkíták egyik fő fészke volt . Jézus 12 éves koráig a család itt élt , utána ment vissza Galileába , amikor ott már valamennyire konszolidálódott a helyzet . Később Péter Apostol ide Erdélybe kísérte el testvérét András Apostolt , aki ezt a területet kapta a Jézusi tanok hirdrtésére . Jézus tehát a magyarokkal rokon pártus szkíta prozelita származású , ugyanúgy MAGos , mint mi vagyunk . A zsidók úgy gúnyolták , hogy a Pártus Mágus . Amikor pedig választaniuk kellett Ő közte és Barabás között , a saját vérüket Barabást választották , mégha az gyilkos bűnöző is volt ."
_http://csillagbolcselet.hu/11-28-teljesseggel-uj/_

Én azt a kérdést, hogy Jézus szerinted magyar volt-e, csak iróniának szántam, véletlenül sem gondoltam, hogy komolyan ezt hiszed.
A Bibliáról szívesen diskurálok bárkivel, de ilyen eszmékkel szemben nem áll szándékomban vitába szállni. Ezek még vitaalapnak is komolytalanok.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 19)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Igen.
> Vagy így, vagy úgy de a biblia és a krisztusi tanok szerepe félremagyarázhatatlan a keresztes háborúkban, a boszorkány égetésekben, egyes népek kiirtásában.



Kérek egy olyan krisztusi tant, legalább egyet, ami szerepet játszott a keresztes háborúkban, stb.
Kérek egy idézetet Krisztustól, amire ezeket alapozni lehetett.
Addig nem lépek tovább.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 19)

Jaszladany írta:


> Kérek egy olyan krisztusi tant, legalább egyet, ami szerepet játszott a keresztes háborúkban, stb.
> Kérek egy idézetet Krisztustól, amire ezeket alapozni lehetett.
> Addig nem lépek tovább.


Mivel sem a feudalizmus sem pedig a tatár járás idején nem jártam még templomba remélem megérted hogy nem fogok neked a jegyzeteimből idézni.

Ennyi erővel megkérdezhetnéd hogy VI. Sándor Pápának az erkölcstelensége, vérfertőzése és még sok más felettébb érdekes jellemzője hogyan vég egybe a krisztusi tanokkal.

Ha gondolod nézd át a történelemkönyv ide vágó szakaszait. Ugyan annyira nem érdekel hogy melyik krisztusi tanokat használták fel (ha használtak fel) a nép manipulálásához mint amikor ezt anno tanultam, a tény hogy haszon szerzés céljából megtették.

Az egyház már nagyon régen megbukott mint a krisztusi tanok terjesztője, főként mert folyamatosan azzal ellentétesen cselekedett, mi több a saját képére próbált formálni Krisztus szavait. Az a fene nagy tény hogy én nem fogok védelmembe venni egy ilyen hit világot.

Jézust feltétel nélkül tisztelem, azonban a tényleges (emberi) halálától számított 5. perctől felfelé egészen a mai dátumig bezáróan elítélek mindent amit az ő "nevében", de sokkal inkább az ő "nevével" takarózva elkövettek, és ha tényleg nem érted hogy miért akkor sajnálom.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 19)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Ha gondolod nézd át a történelemkönyv ide vágó szakaszait. Ugyan annyira nem érdekel hogy melyik krisztusi tanokat használták fel (ha használtak fel) a nép manipulálásához mint amikor ezt anno tanultam, a tény hogy haszon szerzés céljából megtették.



"Ha használtak fel"... Látod, ez egy jó mondat tőled. Nem tudsz idézni olyan krisztusi tant, amit gyilkoláshoz, fosztogatáshoz, rabszolgasághoz stb. fel lehet használni, mert nincs ilyen. 
Tehát ne okold a krisztusi tanokat az emberek aljas tetteiért.

Íme, néhány krisztusi tan, hogy emlékezetbe idézzem:

"Hallottátok, hogy megmondatott a régieknek: Ne ölj, mert a ki öl, méltó az ítéletre.
Én pedig azt mondom néktek, hogy mindaz, a ki haragszik az ő atyjafiára ok nélkül, méltó az ítéletre: a ki pedig azt mondja az ő atyjafiának: Ráka, méltó a főtörvényszékre: a ki pedig ezt mondja: Bolond, méltó a gyehenna tüzére. (Mát. 5.21)
"Légy jóakarója a te ellenségednek hamar..."
"Hallottátok, hogy megmondatott: Szemet szemért és fogat fogért. Én pedig azt mondom néktek: Ne álljatok ellene a gonosznak, hanem a ki arczul üt téged jobb felől, fordítsd felé a másik orczádat is. És a ki törvénykezni akar veled és elvenni a te alsó ruhádat, engedd oda néki a felsőt is.
És a ki téged egy mértföldútra kényszerít, menj el vele kettőre.
A ki tőled kér, adj néki; és a ki tőled kölcsön akar kérni, el ne fordulj attól.
Hallottátok, hogy megmondatott: Szeresd felebarátodat és gyűlöld ellenségedet.
Én pedig azt mondom néktek: Szeressétek ellenségeiteket, áldjátok azokat, a kik titeket átkoznak, jót tegyetek azokkal, a kik titeket gyűlölnek, és imádkozzatok azokért, a kik háborgatnak és kergetnek titeket..." (Mát. 5.21-44).
"Ne gyűjtsetek magatoknak kincseket a földön, hol a rozsda és a moly megemészti, és a hol a tolvajok kiássák és ellopják;
Hanem gyűjtsetek magatoknak kincseket mennyben, a hol sem a rozsda, sem a moly meg nem emészti, és a hol a tolvajok ki nem ássák, sem el nem lopják.
Mert a hol van a ti kincsetek, ott van a ti szívetek is."
 (Mát. 6.19-21.)
"Mindennek pedig, a ki tőled kér, adj; és attól, a ki elveszi a tiédet, ne kérd vissza. (Luk. 6.30)
 "Ne ítéljetek, hogy ne ítéltessetek. Mert a milyen ítélettel ítéltek, olyannal ítéltettek, és a milyen mértékkel mértek, olyannal mérnek néktek." Mát. 7.1-2.)

És legfőbb alapelv:

„Amit tehát szeretnétek, hogy az emberek veletek cselekedjenek, ti is ugyanazt cselekedjétek velük, mert ez a törvény, és ezt tanítják a próféták.” (Mát. 7.12)

Ezek közül szerinted melyik alkalmas arra, hogy a keresztes hadjáratok, boszorkányüldözések stb. alapjául szolgáljon?
És azt se felejtsd el, hogy Krisztus ahogy tanított, úgy is élt. Az Ő követői pedig az igazi keresztények.



Aerensiniac írta:


> Az egyház már nagyon régen megbukott mint a krisztusi tanok terjesztője, főként mert folyamatosan azzal ellentétesen cselekedett, mi több a saját képére próbált formálni Krisztus szavait. Az a fene nagy tény hogy én nem fogok védelmembe venni egy ilyen hit világot.



Ugyanezt mondtam én is eddig. Felteszem, egyház alatt az "intézményesített" formát érted, amihez az újszövetségi egyháznak vajmi kevés köze volt.



Aerensiniac írta:


> Jézust feltétel nélkül tisztelem, azonban a tényleges (emberi) halálától számított 5. perctől felfelé egészen a mai dátumig bezáróan elítélek mindent amit az ő "nevében", de sokkal inkább az ő "nevével" takarózva elkövettek, és ha tényleg nem érted hogy miért akkor sajnálom.



Én is elítélem, de Krisztus ezekért a bűnökért is meghalt. Olyan emberekért, akiket mi legszívesebben két kézzel csapnánk agyon, ő az életét adta. Nekünk felfoghatatlan ez a szeretet. De ez az a szeretet az, aminek életformáló ereje van, ami a legelvetemültebb bűnöst is képes bűnbánatra indítani, és amit nem találsz meg semmilyen vallásban vagy filozófiában. 
Persze az emberi szív kőből van, és csak nehezen lágyul meg. Sokaké még ekkora szeretet láttán sem indul meg.


----------



## najahuha (2009 December 19)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Mivel sem a feudalizmus sem pedig a tatár járás idején nem jártam még templomba remélem megérted hogy nem fogok neked a jegyzeteimből idézni.
> 
> Ennyi erővel megkérdezhetnéd hogy VI. Sándor Pápának az erkölcstelensége, vérfertőzése és még sok más felettébb érdekes jellemzője hogyan vég egybe a krisztusi tanokkal.
> 
> ...




Kedves Aerensiniac !

Most nézették meg velem a gyerekek (családi mozi keretében) a BATMAN - GOTHAM FEHÉR LOVAGJA című filmet : a klasszikus Jó- és Gonosz párharca, ahol a gonosz rendszerint lehúzza a számunkra legkedvesebbet, a példamutatót, a legtisztábbat a maga szintjére, és vele is elkövetteti mindazokat a szörnyűségeket ,amikkel gyakorlatilag az emberiség esendőségét jelzi.... A végső szálban például a Gonosznak van egy trükkje: a szigetről két hajóval menekítik az embereket: az egyiken csak a rabokat, a másikon a civileket. Mindegyik hajóra ad egy-egy detonátort, azzal, hogy aki éjfélig előbb megnyomja, és azzal a másik hajót felrobbantja, akkor annak a hajónak megkegyelmez....
A rabokat szállító hajón úgy döntenek, hogy a tengerbe dobják a detonátort, a civileket szállító hajón sem nyomják meg a gombot.... Így mindenki túléli......
( Persze ez egy film, cselekménye művi, de a benne fölvetett gondolatok, kérdések valósak...)


Szóval a filmben elhangzott mondatok, párbeszédek, kérdések gyakorlatilag minket igazolnak, egyúttal fölidéztetik folyamatosan azon gondolatot, hogy az általunk elképzelt isten gyakorlatilag ugyanolyan gyarló mint mi vagyunk, és erre éppen a Biblia a példa.....

Vagyis a Biblia inkább egy magasabb és fejlettebb civilizációnak az állattenyésztő szinten álló nomádokkal való kapcsolatát jegyzi le.

Ezzel kapcsolatban kívánom elmondani, hogy például Ezekiel templomépítő "látomásait" mai modern szövegezéssel odaadták NASA szakértőknek, akik egy azóta levédetett és működő technológiát voltak képesek megalkotni belőle.


----------



## najahuha (2009 December 19)

Jaszladany írta:


> Kedves najahuha, utánanéztem egy kicsit a neten, honnan jön ez a Mária nem zsidó, meg prozelita, Jézussal együtt, és hasonló sületlenségek. Nem mintha nem hallottam volna még, bár eddig mindig csak antiszemita hozzáállásból, amit nem feltételezek rólad.
> 
> Tehát az, amit Te tartasz Mária származásáról, főként egy álnév alatt írt blogban, és egy privát weboldalon található, amikbe ugye bárki bármit beírhat, senkinek sem jut eszébe autentikus forrásnak tekinteni, (bár láttam már pókot falon, és jött már nekem köremil ilyen komolyra vett blődlivel.)
> Tehát ezek a "történeti" forrásaid:
> ...



Kedves Jaszladany !

Én könyveket olvasok. Történelmi kutatású, és objektív levezetésű tanulmányokat, genetikai kutatásokat, de kivált társadalomantropológiát és kultúrantropológiát.

Más dolog a történelmi Jézus szerepe, és más dolog a Krisztusi, a hitéleti Jézusé....
Hirtelen nincs jobb párhuzamba állítás ehhez, mint a CARGO-kultusz.....

Újra csak azt mondhatom, túl sok minden mai elvárást , gondolkodást és viselkedést tulajdonítunk a majd 2000 - 3000 évvel ezelőtt élteknek, amik így aztán mint visszavetített vágyak testesülnek meg.

( Lásd még ehhez JUNG:. Az archaikus ember )
.


----------



## siriusB (2009 December 19)

Jaszladany írta:


> Kedves najahuha, utánanéztem egy kicsit a neten, honnan jön ez a Mária nem zsidó, meg prozelita, Jézussal együtt, és hasonló sületlenségek. Nem mintha nem hallottam volna még, bár eddig mindig csak antiszemita hozzáállásból, amit nem feltételezek rólad.
> 
> Tehát az, amit Te tartasz Mária származásáról, főként egy álnév alatt írt blogban, és egy privát weboldalon található, amikbe ugye bárki bármit beírhat, senkinek sem jut eszébe autentikus forrásnak tekinteni, (bár láttam már pókot falon, és jött már nekem köremil ilyen komolyra vett blődlivel.)



Kedves Jászladány! 

Az csak egy dolog, hogy te valamiféle blogban találtad meg azt, hogy Mária származása egyáltalán nem bizonyított, sőt!

A "sületlenség" pedig azok számára, akik ezt vallják és bizonyítják legalább annyira sértő, mint a te számodra, aki elhiszed azokat a sületlenségeket, amit máshol állítanak a fogantatásáról és a származásáról.

Már írtam valahol, hogy tetszik nekem a tájékozottságod, de sokszor olyan meghökkentő módon tudsz rácsodálkozni mások számára már evidens dolgokra, hogy ezen meg én ámuldozom.

Hidd el nem bűn az, ha a Biblián kívül megismerkedsz más fontos könyvekkel is. Bár nem tudom mi ezzel kapcsolatban az egyház álláspontja, de engem egy cseppet sem érdekel az ő álláspontjuk.

Mit szólnál mindjárt a Mahabharatához? Na azon aztán megint csak elcsodálkoznál, amiket ott lehet olvasni.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 19)

najahuha írta:


> Kedves Aerensiniac !
> 
> Most nézették meg velem a gyerekek (családi mozi keretében) a BATMAN - GOTHAM FEHÉR LOVAGJA című filmet : a klasszikus Jó- és Gonosz párharca, ahol a gonosz rendszerint lehúzza a számunkra legkedvesebbet, a példamutatót, a legtisztábbat a maga szintjére, és vele is elkövetteti mindazokat a szörnyűségeket ,amikkel gyakorlatilag az emberiség esendőségét jelzi.... A végső szálban például a Gonosznak van egy trükkje: a szigetről két hajóval menekítik az embereket: az egyiken csak a rabokat, a másikon a civileket. Mindegyik hajóra ad egy-egy detonátort, azzal, hogy aki éjfélig előbb megnyomja, és azzal a másik hajót felrobbantja, akkor annak a hajónak megkegyelmez....
> A rabokat szállító hajón úgy döntenek, hogy a tengerbe dobják a detonátort, a civileket szállító hajón sem nyomják meg a gombot.... Így mindenki túléli......
> ...



Ez a szerinted "általunk elképzelt" Isten olyan kijelentéseket tett, amiket a mi emberi elménk az Ő kegyelme nélkül még töredékesen sem képes felfogni. 

Az olyan filmek pedig, mint a Batman, a vágyainkat fejezik ki, épp azért sikeresek, és heppiendesek, mint általában a holywoodi produkciók. Nézz néha realista alkotásokat is, abban olyannak ábrázolják az embereket, amilyenek ténylegesen. Az egyik megnyomja a gombot, a másik nem.



najahuha írta:


> Vagyis a Biblia inkább egy magasabb és fejlettebb civilizációnak az állattenyésztő szinten álló nomádokkal való kapcsolatát jegyzi le.



A Biblia Isten viszonyulását mutatja be teremtményéhez, az emberhez. Ennek pedig az abszolút kifejeződési formája a Golgotai kereszt: "Ezt tettem érted!"



najahuha írta:


> Ezzel kapcsolatban kívánom elmondani, hogy például Ezekiel templomépítő "látomásait" mai modern szövegezéssel odaadták NASA szakértőknek, akik egy azóta levédetett és működő technológiát voltak képesek megalkotni belőle.




Úgy van, a Biblia számos olyan kijelentést tartalmaz, amiket a modern tudomány még csak mostanában fedezett vagy fedez fel.
Ha ez egy fejlett civilizáció "terméke", hová helyezed benne a Golgotát?


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 19)

najahuha írta:


> Kedves Jaszladany !
> 
> Én könyveket olvasok. Történelmi kutatású, és objektív levezetésű tanulmányokat, genetikai kutatásokat, de kivált társadalomantropológiát és kultúrantropológiát..



Nem vonom kétségbe, de azért a helyedben elgondolkodnék, hogy miért karolták fel oly bőszen bizonyos eszmeiségű emberek az általad preferált elméletet. Meggyőződésem, hogy hasonló szellemiségből ered az egész teória, aminek a valósághoz a világon semmi köze sincs.
Olvass a másik oldalról is kultúrantropológiát, abban meg az ellenkezőjét fogod találni. Persze kérdés, hogy Te milyen prekoncepcióra keresel bizonyítékokat.



najahuha írta:


> Más dolog a történelmi Jézus szerepe, és más dolog a Krisztusi, a hitéleti Jézusé....
> Hirtelen nincs jobb párhuzamba állítás ehhez, mint a CARGO-kultusz.....



Ezt a Krisztus és Jézus megkülönböztetést már korábban is írtad, akkor sem értettem. Jézus egy személynév, a Krisztus pedig egy cím, Felkentet jelent, ami a Messiásra vonatkozik. A kettőt nem lehet különválasztani, nem tudom, Te mivel bűvészkedsz ebben.



najahuha írta:


> Újra csak azt mondhatom, túl sok minden mai elvárást , gondolkodást és viselkedést tulajdonítunk a majd 2000 - 3000 évvel ezelőtt élteknek, amik így aztán mint visszavetített vágyak testesülnek meg.
> .



A Batmanban testesülnek meg a vágyaink, mint írtam, a Bibliát ne keverd a hollywoodi mesékkel.
Az említett korokban élő emberek életét, történeteit pedig azért íratta le Isten, hogy minden korban tanulságul szolgáljon az emberek számára. Nincs olyan nagy különbség köztük és köztünk, könnyen magunkra lehet ismerni bennük, mindenféle visszavetítés nélkül is. És a kép nem olyan hízelgő, hogy a vágyainkat fejezné ki.
Gondolj csak Sámson emberi gyengeségeire, Saul király felfuvalkodására, Dávid esetére Bethsabéval, Joás képmutatására, Sedékiás kétkulacsosságára, Jónás előítéleteire, és így tovább.
Hol vannak itt a visszavetített vágyaink? A Biblia olyan tükör, amiben mindenki megláthatja magát, és ennek a tükörképnek nem nagyon fog örülni.


----------



## najahuha (2009 December 19)

Jaszladany írta:


> "Ha használtak fel"... Látod, ez egy jó mondat tőled. Nem tudsz idézni olyan krisztusi tant, amit gyilkoláshoz, fosztogatáshoz, rabszolgasághoz stb. fel lehet használni, mert nincs ilyen.
> Tehát ne okold a krisztusi tanokat az emberek aljas tetteiért.
> 
> Íme, néhány krisztusi tan, hogy emlékezetbe idézzem:
> ...



Kedves Jaszladany !


Ez csak egy vágy, hogy nincs és nem volt kapcsolat.

- Újra csak a Batman-ből idéznék egy mondatot:

Ha rövid ideig él a HŐS , akkor HŐSként hal meg, ha hosszú ideig: akkor maga lesz a Gonosz és a Zsarnok.....

Intézményesített forma ide vagy oda, SAUL-PÁL nem a PÉTERi utat követte.
Az csupán hit kérdése, hogy SAUL-PÁL valóban isteni látomásban részesült, és megvilágosodott. Ez az a mítosz, ami a júdaizmus SAUL-PÁL féle továbbéltetésének alapját rakta le.

Nem is csoda, hiszen egy szinkretista központban ( kilikai Tarzusz) született és nevelkedett föl. Ezért aztán összevegyítette a múltat a jelennel., és gyakorlatilag eltávolította Jézus eredeti apostolait --- akik amúgy egyes kutatások szerint a Perzsiában maradt zsidó törzsekhez tartottak, de ez egyáltalán nem igazolt -, és erős és szívós munkával megalapította saját elgondolású vallását.

A pogányok térítése egyáltalán nem "isteni sugallat", hanem az az egyszerű dolog, hogy TÖRVÉNYEN kívüli misszió akart maradni, ezt azonban zsidó területen nem érhette el, mert számos helyről elüldözték.
Pál maga beszéli el a Péterrel és Barnabással Antiochiában támadt összeütközését (Gal 2,11 skk.). 
Az egyházközségekről nem szabad valami nagyot elképzelnünk. Általában kis csoportok voltak, többnyire az alacsony szociális szintekről jött tagokkal (rabszolgák, kikötői munkások stb.; vö. 1Kor 1,26 skk.). ( pszichológiai értelemben mindazok a sérült, esendő lelkek, akiknek valamifajta törődés szükséges.....Napjaink sodrában ugyanez a metódus: a naponkénti válság feszültségei, depressziói fogékonnyá teszik ezen embereket az új vallások irányába, hiszen racionálisan gondolva az addigi bármilyen vallását cserbenhagyónak éli meg...)

De hát ugye a vallás (bármelyik !!) ha minél ABSZOLÚTabb, annál nagyobb foglyává teszi a benne hívőjét. ( Ez nem jó vagy rossz megítélés, csak tény. A fogoly szó itt olyan köteléket jelent, ami mást nem enged. )

Az igazi HIT viszont nem mérlegel, és nem kategorizál.



Egyébként például nem azok babonásak, akik hisznek a manókban, hanem azok, akik azt hiszik, hogy szabad szemmel is láthatják őket......




"Vallás az, hogy mit csinál egy ember, amikor egyedül van. "

.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 19)

Jaszladany írta:


> "Ha használtak fel"... Látod, ez egy jó mondat tőled. Nem tudsz idézni olyan krisztusi tant, amit gyilkoláshoz, fosztogatáshoz, rabszolgasághoz stb. fel lehet használni, mert nincs ilyen.


Kedves Jászladány
Ettől még a keresztényeket tömörítő egyház megtette amit megtett.

Értem az érvelésed és egyet is értek vele, azonban ez a végeredményen semmit nem változtat. Én sehol, semmilyen felmérés alkalmával nem vallom magam kereszténynek, mert az elmúlt 2000 év során annyi ellentét halmozódott fel az írás és az azt terjesztő tanok és tettek között hogy semmi sem biztos benne többé, különösen az említett múltra való tekintettel.

Én elismerem hogy az egyház a tanok ellen vétett amikor ezeket a dolgokat elkövette. Ugyanakkor ez nem változtat azon a tényen hogy elkövette őket. Ennyit szerettem volna tisztázni.


----------



## najahuha (2009 December 19)

Jaszladany írta:


> Nem vonom kétségbe, de azért a helyedben elgondolkodnék, hogy miért karolták fel oly bőszen bizonyos eszmeiségű emberek az általad preferált elméletet. Meggyőződésem, hogy hasonló szellemiségből ered az egész teória, aminek a valósághoz a világon semmi köze sincs.
> Olvass a másik oldalról is kultúrantropológiát, abban meg az ellenkezőjét fogod találni. Persze kérdés, hogy Te milyen prekoncepcióra keresel bizonyítékokat.
> 
> 
> ...




Kedves Jaszladany !

A kultúrantropológia éppen a NÉPEK közötti kulturális átvételeket mutatja, gyakorlatilag semmivel sem különb, mint más népek etnikai szerveződése. Az egy dolog, hogy a Biblia éppen egy adott népre van kiélezve...


Mindezen ősi tanulságok MINDEN, mondom MINDEN NÉP történetében megtalálhatóak.
Lásd akár a magyar népmeséket.... Lásd a keleti népek meséit....
Lásd az afrikai népek meséit.... mítoszait...
Semmivel sem rosszabbak mint a Biblia... A Biblia egy nép hegemóniájának írásba foglalt igazolása, mint mondtam, a KÖRÉRVELÉS legeklatánsabb példája.

A kérdések akkor is kérdések maradnak: ha a falu bolondja mondta, ha a falu bírája vagy éppen az ország királya.....

.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 19)

najahuha írta:


> Szóval a filmben elhangzott mondatok, párbeszédek, kérdések gyakorlatilag minket igazolnak, egyúttal fölidéztetik folyamatosan azon gondolatot, hogy az általunk elképzelt isten gyakorlatilag ugyanolyan gyarló mint mi vagyunk, és erre éppen a Biblia a példa.....


Én is ugyan erre a végeredményre jutottam magamban.
Képtelen vagyok össze egyeztetni az istenről hirdetett képet mint esszenciális jót a bibliában felsorolt cselekményeivel ahol városokat töröl el a föld színéről, kötelezővé teszi az ön-ön imádatát, embereket leckéztet meg, és még özönvizet is bocsát a bolygóra.

Az hogy ezzel igazam van-e vagy sem majd kiderül a halálom után, azonban amennyi tudás szorult belém a teremtő jóságról az nem egyezik azzal ami a bibliában istenként van bemutatva.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 19)

najahuha írta:


> Kedves Jaszladany !
> Ez csak egy vágy, hogy nincs és nem volt kapcsolat.
> .



Ezt a mondatot nem értem.



najahuha írta:


> - Újra csak a Batman-ből idéznék egy mondatot:
> 
> Ha rövid ideig él a HŐS , akkor HŐSként hal meg, ha hosszú ideig: akkor maga lesz a Gonosz és a Zsarnok.....
> .



Kétes bölcsesség, de mit várunk egy hollywoodi filmtől.



najahuha írta:


> Intézményesített forma ide vagy oda, SAUL-PÁL nem a PÉTERi utat követte.
> .



De nem ám! Azt mondta:
"Legyetek az én követőim, mint én is a Krisztusé." 1 Kor. 11.1

A krisztusi utat követte.



najahuha írta:


> Az csupán hit kérdése, hogy SAUL-PÁL valóban isteni látomásban részesült, és megvilágosodott. Ez az a mítosz, ami a júdaizmus SAUL-PÁL féle továbbéltetésének alapját rakta le.
> .



Ezt hadd ítélje meg Pál, jó? Mégis csak kompetensebb nálad. Ő pedig nem mítoszként élte meg.
Pál apostol nem a judaizmust éltette tovább, sőt! A judaizmussal ellentétben a törvényből való megigazulás helyett a hitből való megigazulást hirdette.

"Annakokáért a törvénynek cselekedeteiből egy test sem igazul meg ő előtte: " (Róma 3.20)
"És találtassam Ő benne, mint a kinek nincsen saját igazságom a törvényből, hanem van igazságom a Krisztusban való hit által, Istentől való igazságom a hit alapján:" Fil. 3.9



najahuha írta:


> Nem is csoda, hiszen egy szinkretista központban ( kilikai Tarzusz) született és nevelkedett föl. Ezért aztán összevegyítette a múltat a jelennel., és gyakorlatilag eltávolította Jézus eredeti apostolait --- akik amúgy egyes kutatások szerint a Perzsiában maradt zsidó törzsekhez tartottak, .



Megnyugodtam, hogy nem Erdélybe...



najahuha írta:


> de ez egyáltalán nem igazolt -, és erős és szívós munkával megalapította saját elgondolású vallását.
> 
> A pogányok térítése egyáltalán nem "isteni sugallat", hanem az az egyszerű dolog, hogy TÖRVÉNYEN kívüli misszió akart maradni, ezt azonban zsidó területen nem érhette el, mert számos helyről elüldözték.



A pogányoknak először Péter apostol hirdette az evangéliumot.



najahuha írta:


> Pál maga beszéli el a Péterrel és Barnabással Antiochiában támadt összeütközését (Gal 2,11 skk.).



Péter apostol a levelében "szeretett atyánkfiának" nevezi Pált. Nem vesztek össze, kedves najahuha. Mindössze annyi történt, hogy Antiókhiában, ahol a gyülekezet vegyesen zsidókból és pogányokból állott, amikor zsidó vendégek érkeztek, Péter azok véleményétől való félelmében külön evett a pogányoktól, eleget téve ezzel a zsidó törvényeknek. Pál felismerte, hogy ebből könnyen szakadás támadhat az ősegyházon belül a pogányból és zsidóból lett hívők között, ezért még idejében közbelépett, és figyelmeztette Pétert:
"Ha te zsidó létedre pogány módra élsz és nem zsidó módra, miként kényszeríted a pogányokat, hogy zsidó módra éljenek?
Mi, természet szerint zsidók és nem pogányok közül való bűnösök, Tudván azt, hogy az ember nem igazul meg a törvény cselekedeteiből, hanem a Jézus Krisztusban való hit által, mi is Krisztus Jézusban hittünk, hogy megigazuljunk a Krisztusban való hitből és nem a törvény cselekedeteiből; Mivel a törvény cselekedeteiből nem igazul meg egy test sem. "

Tehát arra célzott, hogy vagy a törvényből van a megigazulás, vagy hitből. A kettő együtt nem működik. Ezt Péter is elfogadta.
Pál erről még számos helyen ír, mint a fentebbi példából látod.
(Amúgy az idézetből láthatod, hogy Péter is zsidó volt, amit szintén megkérdőjeleztél.)



najahuha írta:


> Az egyházközségekről nem szabad valami nagyot elképzelnünk. Általában kis csoportok voltak, többnyire az alacsony szociális szintekről jött tagokkal (rabszolgák, kikötői munkások stb.; vö. 1Kor 1,26 skk.). ( pszichológiai értelemben mindazok a sérült, esendő lelkek, akiknek valamifajta törődés szükséges.....Napjaink sodrában ugyanez a metódus: a naponkénti válság feszültségei, depressziói fogékonnyá teszik ezen embereket az új vallások irányába, hiszen racionálisan gondolva az addigi bármilyen vallását cserbenhagyónak éli meg...)



Ezt visszautasítom. Én úgy lettem keresztény, hogy nem voltam sérült sem pszichológiai értelemben sem máshogy. Törődést sem igényeltem, mivel jó családi körülményeim és rendezett életem volt, depressziós sem voltam egyáltalán. Úgyhogy ez a általánosításod hamis.



najahuha írta:


> De hát ugye a vallás (bármelyik !!) ha minél ABSZOLÚTabb, annál nagyobb foglyává teszi a benne hívőjét. ( Ez nem jó vagy rossz megítélés, csak tény. A fogoly szó itt olyan köteléket jelent, ami mást nem enged. )



Valóban, Krisztus szeretete fogollyá tesz, épp úgy, mint egy nagy szerelem. Ekkora szeretetet nem lehet félredobni.



najahuha írta:


> Az igazi HIT viszont nem mérlegel, és nem kategorizál.



Az igazi szeretet nem teszi ezt, kedves najahuha. A kereszténység esetében a két fogalom ugyanaz.



najahuha írta:


> "Vallás az, hogy mit csinál egy ember, amikor egyedül van. "
> .



Ezt nem tudom, én nem vagyok vallásos.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 19)

najahuha írta:


> Kedves Jaszladany !
> 
> Mindezen ősi tanulságok MINDEN, mondom MINDEN NÉP történetében megtalálhatóak.
> Lásd akár a magyar népmeséket.... Lásd a keleti népek meséit....
> ...



Így van, minden nép történetében találhatók ilyenek. Azzal a különbséggel, hogy a bibliai esetek valóban megtörténtek. Ha azokat az eseményeket, amikről a Biblia beszámol, a mesék kategóriájába sorolod, nagyfokú tudatlanságról teszel bizonyságot.
A Biblia beszámolóit már számos régészeti feltárás igazolta, és bár vannak még dolgok, amik igazolásra várnak, soha semmi olyat nem találtak, ami cáfolta volna a Bibliát.
Úgyhogy óvatosan ezekkel a "mese"-dolgokkal.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 19)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Én is ugyan erre a végeredményre jutottam magamban.
> Képtelen vagyok össze egyeztetni az istenről hirdetett képet mint esszenciális jót a bibliában felsorolt cselekményeivel ahol városokat töröl el a föld színéről, kötelezővé teszi az ön-ön imádatát, embereket leckéztet meg, és még özönvizet is bocsát a bolygóra.
> 
> Az hogy ezzel igazam van-e vagy sem majd kiderül a halálom után, azonban amennyi tudás szorult belém a teremtő jóságról az nem egyezik azzal ami a bibliában istenként van bemutatva.



Ne csüggedj, kedves Aer, én se úgy születtem, hogy mindent értettem. Sőt, eleinte semmit se értettem. Legalább annyit vitatkoztam a keresztényekkel, mint ti, sőt még vehemensebben. Próbáltam olvasni a Bibliát, de egy szót se értettem belőle, és gyártottam magamnak saját elméleteket Istenről.

Aztán egyszer csak mégis eljutott a szívemig a megfeszített Jézus szenvedése. Megsajdult bennem, hogy egy ilyen jó embernek, aki annyi emberen segített, aki reménytelen betegeket gyógyított meg, aki halottakat adott vissza a szeretteinek, akiben annyi együttérzés és szeretet volt, ilyen rettentő kínok között meg kellett halnia.
Nem értettem, hogy miért, és azt sem, miért mondta azt, hogy értem tette. Fogalmam se volt, mit értett ezalatt, még arra is gondoltam, talán tévedett szegény, vagy valami téveszme áldozata lett...
De annyira megindított, hogy ilyen szenvedést, ilyen kínhalált vállalt - mint mondotta - értem, hogy arra gondoltam: akár tévedett, akár nem, ha ő úgy gondolta, ezt értem tette, az a legkevesebb, amivel viszonozhatom ezt, hogy elhiszem neki, amit mondott.
Hisz még egy idegent is megtisztelek azzal, hogy elhiszem, amit beszél, nem nevezem hazugnak, ha nincs okom rá. Mennyivel inkább megérdemli, hogy higgyek neki, egy olyan ember, aki az életét adta értem; és ebből a szempontból mindegy, csak ő gondolta-e így, vagy valóban szükség volt az áldozatára.
Nem kért mást cserébe, csak, hogy higgyem el, amit mondott.
Eldöntöttem: megtiszteltem azzal, hogy hiszek neki. Ennyivel tartozom neki. Ez volt az első lépés.

Csak annyit tudok neked tanácsolni, Aer, hogy ne keseredj el, és ne légy türelmetlen. Jézussal kell keresni a kapcsolatot, mert Ő az Út, Rajta keresztül lehet eljutni Istenhez. A golgotai keresztnél kezdődik minden. Ha Jézus áldozatán át megérzed Isten szeretetét, azt, hogy Jézusban önmagát adta érted, minden kérdésedre választ fogsz kapni. 
És ez nem prédikáció. Ez saját tapasztalatom.
Buddha nem halt meg érted, sem Mohamed, sem Konfuciusz, sem más, nagyszerű emberek, nem is valószínű, hogy odaadták volna érted az életüket. 
Ezt az önfeláldozó szeretetet és elfogadást csak Jézusban találod meg, sehol máshol, akár kizárólagosnak nevezed ezt a kijelentésemet, akár nem.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 19)

A jézusi szeretet többről szól mint isten vagy a biblia, csak ennyit tudok mondani...
Aki ezt 2000 éves könyvekben keresi az semmit sem fog találni


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 19)

Jaszladany írta:


> Így van, minden nép történetében találhatók ilyenek. Azzal a különbséggel, hogy a bibliai esetek valóban megtörténtek. Ha azokat az eseményeket, amikről a Biblia beszámol, a mesék kategóriájába sorolod, nagyfokú tudatlanságról teszel bizonyságot.
> A Biblia beszámolóit már számos régészeti feltárás igazolta, és bár vannak még dolgok, amik igazolásra várnak, soha semmi olyat nem találtak, ami cáfolta volna a Bibliát.
> Úgyhogy óvatosan ezekkel a "mese"-dolgokkal.


Ezzel pedig vissza ugrunk a beszélgetés legelejére hogy attól még hogy nincs ami cáfolja nem biztos hogy igaz, mert igazolva sincs. Persze ha csak nem feltételezzük, hogy ezer évvel ezelőtt akkora bárkákat építettek amelyeken az összes állatfajból békében elfért volna egy pár ala Noé, és hogy az emberek halak szájában közlekedtek mint ahogy azt Jónás is tette.

Ne haragudj Jászladány, de én itt ezen a ponton azt hiszem kiszállok a beszélgetésből. Ennek nincs értelme.

A jézusi tanokról sokat tudsz és ezt becsülöm, de hogy a biblia minden egyes sorát szó szerint akarod értelmezni az már túl sok a jóból.


----------



## siriusB (2009 December 20)

Jaszladany írta:


> Ezt nem tudom, én nem vagyok vallásos.



Szerinted az, aki a Bibliát úgy értelmezi, mint ahogy az az egyházi dogmákban írva vagyon, nem vallásos?

Lehet akkor, hogy én vagyok vallásos tudtomon kívül? :shock: Minden kötelező külsőségen keresztül mentem (keresztelés, első áldozás, bérmálás, gyónás, stb...) és egy jókora, elcsattant pofon után elfogadtam: "Ez Hit, nem kételkedünk, nem kérdezgetünk!" 

Aztán felnőttem.


----------



## siriusB (2009 December 20)

"Tudom, hogy Ábrahám magva vagytok; de meg akartok engem ölni, mert az én beszédemnek nincs helye nálatok.
<o></o>
Én azt beszélem, a mit az én Atyámnál láttam; ti is azt cselekszitek azért, a mit a ti atyátoknál láttatok.
<o></o>
Felelének és mondának néki: A mi atyánk Ábrahám. Monda nékik Jézus: Ha Ábrahám gyermekei volnátok, az Ábrahám dolgait cselekednétek.
<o></o>
Ámde meg akartok engem ölni, olyan embert, a ki az igazságot beszéltem néktek, a melyet az Istentől hallottam. Ábrahám ezt nem cselekedte.
<o></o>
Ti a ti atyátok dolgait cselekszitek. Mondának azért néki: Mi nem paráznaságból születtünk; egy atyánk van, az Isten.
<o></o>
Monda azért nékik Jézus: Ha az Isten volna a ti atyátok, szeretnétek engem: mert én az Istentől származtam és jöttem; mert nem is magamtól jöttem, hanem ő küldött engem.
<o></o>
Miért nem értitek az én beszédemet? Mert nem hallgatjátok az én szómat.
<o></o>
*Ti az ördög atyától valók vagytok, és a ti atyátok kívánságait akarjátok teljesíteni. Az emberölő volt kezdettől fogva, és nem állott meg az igazságban, mert nincsen ő benne igazság. Mikor hazugságot szól, a sajátjából szól; mert hazug és hazugság atyja."*


(János Evangéliuma 8. fejezet 44. vers)


Persze ennek is van olyan magyarázata, ami nem ellentétes az egyházi dogmákkal, de azért annak aki elgondolkodik és ismer más szent könyveket is, sokat mond ez az Ószövetség tanításairól, amelynek igazságait te evolúciós szempontból is elfogadhatónak véled... 

<o>
</o>


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 20)

Aerensiniac írta:


> A jézusi szeretet többről szól mint isten vagy a biblia, csak ennyit tudok mondani...
> Aki ezt 2000 éves könyvekben keresi az semmit sem fog találni



Nem is mondtam, hogy könyvben kell keresni. Ha a személyes kapcsolat megvan, azután fog feltárulni a Biblia. Addig lehet ismerni, de nem lehet megérteni.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 20)

siriusB írta:


> "Tudom, hogy Ábrahám magva vagytok; de meg akartok engem ölni, mert az én beszédemnek nincs helye nálatok.
> <o></o>
> Én azt beszélem, a mit az én Atyámnál láttam; ti is azt cselekszitek azért, a mit a ti atyátoknál láttatok.
> <o></o>
> ...



Nem tudom, mi ezzel az igerésszel a problémád.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 20)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Ezzel pedig vissza ugrunk a beszélgetés legelejére hogy attól még hogy nincs ami cáfolja nem biztos hogy igaz, mert igazolva sincs. Persze ha csak nem feltételezzük, hogy ezer évvel ezelőtt akkora bárkákat építettek amelyeken az összes állatfajból békében elfért volna egy pár ala Noé, és hogy az emberek halak szájában közlekedtek mint ahogy azt Jónás is tette.
> 
> Ne haragudj Jászladány, de én itt ezen a ponton azt hiszem kiszállok a beszélgetésből. Ennek nincs értelme.
> 
> A jézusi tanokról sokat tudsz és ezt becsülöm, de hogy a biblia minden egyes sorát szó szerint akarod értelmezni az már túl sok a jóból.



Ne azokkal közelíts a hithez, amiket nem tudsz elfogadni. Mondtam neked, hogy Jézus a kulcsa mindennek.
Elég, ha annyit elhiszel, amit Ő mondott, hogy éretted, a Te bűneidért halt meg. Ha Te lettél volna az egyetlen ember a világon, egyedül érted is meghalt volna. És az sem baj, ha ezt sem tudod mindjárt elhinni. Az is elég, ha *el akarod hinni*. A többi nem rajtad múlik.
A hit felülről jön. Részedről csak egy pozitív hozzáállás kell. Ennek kapcsán mondtam el, hogy én hogyan álltam hozzá Jézus áldozatához. Ehhez valóban nem kell Biblia, elég, ha annyit tudsz belőle, hogy Jézus a Te bűneidért is meghalt.

A latornak a kereszten nem volt Bibliája. Elég volt neki, amit látott. Meglátta az istenit abban az emberben, aki ugyanazt a büntetést szenvedte, mint Ő, csak éppen ártatlanul. Eleinte ő is szidalmazta Jézust, akárcsak a társa. Aztán megváltozott a hozzáállása. És felismerte a kereszten függő, véres, eltorzított testben a világ Megváltóját. Ez a felismerés nem tőle jött. Neki csak a szíve nyílt meg rá.
És Jézus ott a rettenetes kínok között is meghallotta azt a kurta, egyszerű kis imáját. Azonnal válaszolt rá!
De a másik latorhoz egy szót sem szólt. Annak a szíve kemény maradt, dacolt némán, pedig ugyanazokat látta, amit a másik lator. Ő nem nyílt meg. És Jézus nem erőltette, nem próbálta meggyőzni.

Ez ma is így van. Ugyanaz az üzenet hangzik el mindenki számára. Egyesek szívét megindítja Krisztus szenvedése és halála értük, mások kemények maradnak. Ez a döntés a miénk.
De a hit Istentől jön. És tudjuk, hogy "aki kér, az mind kap"!

Aki pedig egyszer megkapta ezt a hitet, az szép fokozatosan megerősödik majd benne. És eljut egy olyan pontra, ahová egy kedves idős lelkész, akitől egyszer megkérdezték: hogyan tudja elhinni, hogy Jónást lenyelte egy nagy hal?
Erre ő azt felelte: ha a Bibliában az állna, hogy Jónás nyelte le a nagy halat, azt is elhinném.

Ez a Te szemedben fanatizmus. De ha megkapod ezt a hitet, akkor felismered, hogy nem az; hanem ez az a hit, amit csak Isten adhat. A megpróbált hit. Amikor valaki 100-ból 100-szor igazat mondott neked, és nem csak hiszed, már tudod, hogy 101-szerre sem fog hazudni.


----------



## pitti (2009 December 20)

Jaszladany írta:


> Ne azokkal közelíts a hithez, amiket nem tudsz elfogadni. Mondtam neked, hogy Jézus a kulcsa mindennek.
> Elég, ha annyit elhiszel, amit Ő mondott, hogy éretted, a Te bűneidért halt meg.


Dragajokiskeziccsokolom, konyorgok itten terdenallva, hogy magyarazd mar el nekem, hogy honnan tuggyuk mit mondott Jezus??!!


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 20)

siriusB írta:


> Szerinted az, aki a Bibliát úgy értelmezi, mint ahogy az az egyházi dogmákban írva vagyon, nem vallásos?



Én nem tudom Sirius, miért értelek olyan nehezen. Biztos az én agyam túl lassú. Erre a fenti megállapításra hogyan jutottál? Mondtam én olyat, hogy úgy értelmezem a Bibliát, ahogy az egyházi dogmákban meg van írva? Egyáltalán melyik egyház dogmáira gondolsz? 

Elmondom neked, miért nem tartom magam vallásosnak. Íme a vallás rövid meghatározása a Wiki-szótárból:

Vallás:
*"1. Az ember megszabadítása a bölcsesség által*, ez a szellemi lények létezésébe vetett szilárd meggyőződés, valamint az, hogy az ember képes elérni a szellemi létezés magasabb szintjeit a lefektetett hitelvek és bevezetett gyakorlatok megtartásával. Ez a hívek közösségének együttes erőfeszítésével, a lelki vezetők tanácsaival és felügyeletével, a szentnek tekintett írások tanulmányozásával érhető el. Így az ember megszabadítható a szellemi tudatlanságtól, a fizikai világ szorításától, a bűntől, a fájdalomtól, és végső soron a halál öntudatlanságától."

Nem vallom azt, amit a vallások tanítanak: miszerint az ember *saját erőfeszítéséből*, "képes elérni a szellemi létezés magasabb szintjeit a lefektetett hitelvek és bevezetett gyakorlatok megtartásával." Nem vallom, hogy bármilyen bölcsesség, vallási előírás, tan, gyakorlat, lelki vezető tanácsának követése megszabadít a bűntől. Nem vallom, hogy az ember saját erőfeszítéséből, vallási tanok, dogmák, stb. megtartása által eljuthat Istenhez. Mivel ezek a vallások főbb kritériumai, én nem vagyok vallásos.

Ezzel szemben én azt vallom: az ember semmilyen úton nem juthat el Istenhez, csak ha az Isten jön el Hozzá. Semmilyen vallási gyakorlat nem tud megszabadítani a bűnből, egyedül Jézus helyettes halála, mert amíg a bűnért nincs igazságszolgáltatás, a bűn megmarad. A bűnért pedig halál jár. Tehát akármilyen lelki gyakorlatokat végzek, akármilyen penitenciát róvok le, a bűnt semmi nem tudja eltörölni, csakis kizárólag Jézus vére. Ezért pedig én nem tudok tenni semmit. Ő az életét már odaadta értem. Én csak annyit tudok tenni, hogy ezt elfogadom.
És amikor ezek után Krisztust követem, hálából teszem és szeretetből, nem azért, hogy ezzel üdvösséget szerezzek magamnak. Azt már megszerezte Krisztus.
A vallásokkal ellentétben tehát, az igazi kereszténység szerint az ember semmit sem tud tenni az üdvösségéért. Csak elfogadhatja Isten kegyelmét, miután Krisztus már meghalt helyette. A kegyelem pedig nem lenne kegyelem, ha bármit is tehetnénk érte. Akkor már fizetség lenne a teljesítmény arányában. A kegyelem tehát ingyen van, mert Jézus megfizette az árát. Ez pedig óriási különbség a vallás, - mely az ember saját erőfeszítéseinek szükségességét hangsúlyozza -, és az Isten ingyen kegyelméből való üdvösség bibliai tanítása között.
Én Krisztust követem, vele vagyok napi kapcsolatban, nem pedig dogmáknak teszek eleget. És hálából és szeretetből követem, nem azért, mert meg akarok felelni Istennek. Hisz nem is tudnék Neki megfelelni.

Hogy még jobban megértsd: ha egyszer a bűnért halál jár mert a "bűn zsoldja a halál", akkor Te hiába mondasz el tíz miatyánkot, hiába zarándokolsz Mekkába, hiába meditálsz naponta huszonötször: meg fogsz halni. És nem a biológiai, hanem a kárhozat haláláról beszélek, amiből már nincs feltámadás. Vagy Te halsz meg, vagy valaki helyetted. Jézus ezt megtette helyetted, hogy Te szabad lehess az ítélet alól. Ha ezt nem fogadod el, akkor semmiféle vallási gyakorlat nem ment meg a haláltól. 




siriusB írta:


> Lehet akkor, hogy én vagyok vallásos tudtomon kívül? :shock: Minden kötelező külsőségen keresztül mentem (keresztelés, első áldozás, bérmálás, gyónás, stb...) és egy jókora, elcsattant pofon után elfogadtam: "Ez Hit, nem kételkedünk, nem kérdezgetünk!"
> 
> Aztán felnőttem.




Te tudod, hogy vallásos vagy-e. A wiki szótár meghatározása alapján megállapíthatod. 
Sajnálom, hogy ilyen tanítóid voltak. Nekem rengeteg kérdésem volt a Bibliával és Istennel kapcsolatban, és mindegyikre kielégítő választ kaptam. Legtöbbször magától Istentől.
És most is vannak kérdéseim. Isten senkit se utasít el, akinek kérdései vannak. Sőt, örül, ha kérdezzük Őt. Ezt mondja:

"Kiálts hozzám és megfelelek, és nagy dolgokat mondok néked, és megfoghatatlanokat, a melyeket nem tudsz." Jer. 33.3

"Így szól az Úr, Izráelnek Szentje és Teremtője: Kérdezzétek meg a jövendőt tőlem..." Ésa. 45.11

Persze annak, aki kérdezni akarja Őt, illik hinnie is Benne:

"Hit nélkül pedig lehetetlen Istennek tetszeni; mert a ki Isten elé járul, hinnie kell, hogy ő létezik és megjutalmazza azokat, a kik őt keresik." Zsid. 11.6


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 20)

pitti írta:


> Dragajokiskeziccsokolom, konyorgok itten terdenallva, hogy magyarazd mar el nekem, hogy honnan tuggyuk mit mondott Jezus??!!



Most nem tudod, hogy mit mondott, vagy azt nem tudod, hogy honnan lehet tudni, hogy mit mondott?

Íme, mit mondott:

"...az embernek Fia nem azért jött, hogy néki szolgáljanak, hanem hogy ő szolgáljon, és adja az ő életét váltságul sokakért." Máté 20,28.

" ez az én vérem, az új szövetségnek vére, a mely sokakért kiontatik bűnöknek bocsánatára." (Máté 26,28.)

"És monda nékik: Így van megírva, és így kellett szenvedni a Krisztusnak, és feltámadni a halálból harmadnapon:
És prédikáltatni az ő nevében a megtérésnek és a bűnök bocsánatának minden pogányok között, Jeruzsálemtől elkezdve." Luk. 24.46

És hogy honnan tudjuk, hogy ezt mondta?
Én úgy gondolom, az Újszövetség megbízhatóságára már elég érvet felhoztam. Ha kicsit visszalapozol, megtalálod.
Négy evangélium tanúvallomása tesz bizonyságot Jézus életéről, szavairól, haláláról és feltámadásáról. Az apostolok, akik hirdetni kezdték mindazt, ami az evangéliumokban meg van írva, egy kivételével mind mártírhalált haltak ezeknek az igazságáért, János apostol pedig száműzetésben halt meg.

Ha ennek ellenére is kételkednél az igazságában, Jézus javasol Neked egy módot, amivel kipróbálhatod, Istentől van-e az Újszövetség üzenete:

„Az én tanításom nem az enyém, hanem azé, aki elküldött engem.
*Ha valaki kész cselekedni az ő akaratát*, felismeri erről a tanításról, hogy vajon Istentől való-e, vagy én magamtól szólok." (Ján 7.17)


----------



## najahuha (2009 December 20)

Jaszladany írta:


> Ezt a mondatot nem értem.



Újra: Ez csak egy vágy, hogy nincs és nem volt kapcsolat.

Utólagos vágya a maiaknak, hogy az éppen akkor, éppen keresztényeknek nevezetteknek semmi közük azokhoz a tettekhez, mert valójában azok nem keresztények voltak.

Nos EZ ABSZURD érvelés. Egész egyszerűen az a célja hogy abszolutizáld a kereszténységet, és csak azokat fogadjuk el kereszténynek, ami eleve a keresztényi ideának megfelel. Miközben a TÉNYek mind ellene szólnak. Ugyanis NINCS, mondom újra: NINCS egyetlen keresztény ember sem a Földön, aki valamiképpen ne vétett volna ezeknek az erkölcsi normáknak. Ki kicsit, ki nagyot....
Ráadásul nem Jézusi az a mondás: hogy nagyobb annak az isteni súlya, ha valaki ateistaként akár az utolsó pillanatban megtér, mint annak, aki egész életében hite szerint élt ??







> Kétes bölcsesség, de mit várunk egy hollywoodi filmtől.



Kettős mérce.




> De nem ám! Azt mondta:
> "Legyetek az én követőim, mint én is a Krisztusé." 1 Kor. 11.1
> A krisztusi utat követte.



Hát persze hogy azt, hiszen a KRISZTUS-eszme az ő ideája.
Egyébként ezzel semmit nem bizonyítottál. Maximum azt, hogy SAUL-PÁL önálló vallást alakított, és azt terjesztette el, csak részleteiben fölhasználva az igazi Jézusi tanokat.




> Ezt hadd ítélje meg Pál, jó? Mégis csak kompetensebb nálad. Ő pedig nem mítoszként élte meg.
> Pál apostol nem a judaizmust éltette tovább, sőt! A judaizmussal ellentétben a törvényből való megigazulás helyett a hitből való megigazulást hirdette.
> 
> "Annakokáért a törvénynek cselekedeteiből egy test sem igazul meg ő előtte: " (Róma 3.20)
> "És találtassam Ő benne, mint a kinek nincsen saját igazságom a törvényből, hanem van igazságom a Krisztusban való hit által, Istentől való igazságom a hit alapján:" Fil. 3.9



Az egyszerű, földműveléssel foglalkozó galileaiak a vallás dolgaiban meglehetősen tájékozatlanok, műveletlenek voltak. A tanulatlan embert ezért abban a korban „balga galileai” megszólítással illették (Éruvin 53/b). Nem véletlen, hogy az „am haárec” rövidesen a tudatlan ember szinonimája lett, s az is maradt mindmáig, (Jiddisül _amhórec_nek mondják.) Ugyanakkor a kabbala és a titkos tudományok igen népszerűek voltak köreikben. (A korai kereszténység is azért tudott itt, Názáretben és kornyékén, hódítani, mert a hozzá nem értő emberek vágytak valami egyszerű, mégis magával ragadó lelki vigasz iránt.) A Babilóniai Talmud említ egy galileait, aki az egyik babilóniai talmudi főiskolán előadást akart tartani a titkos tudományokról, a zsidó misztikáról, de elkergették (Sabbat 80/a). (Raj Tamás rabbi írása)



> Megnyugodtam, hogy nem Erdélybe...



A kivégzett Jakabot (no meg persze az öngyilkos Júdást) kivéve gyakorlatilag az összes apostol Keletre ment téríteni: a pártus birodalomba, aztán Indiába.

Ami az Apostolok Cselekedeteit illeti, az gyakorlatilag nem szól másról, mint a Páltól tanult, Pál mellett tevékenykedő Lukács evangélista....., vagyis az igazi Jézusi apostolokrók gyakorlatilag semmit sem tudunk.

A legtöbb apostol nazarénus volt, akik főleg az esszéneusok sorából kerültek ki.





> A pogányoknak először Péter apostol hirdette az evangéliumot.



Így van.




> Péter apostol a levelében "szeretett atyánkfiának" nevezi Pált. Nem vesztek össze, kedves najahuha. Mindössze annyi történt, hogy Antiókhiában, ahol a gyülekezet vegyesen zsidókból és pogányokból állott, amikor zsidó vendégek érkeztek, Péter azok véleményétől való félelmében külön evett a pogányoktól, eleget téve ezzel a zsidó törvényeknek. Pál felismerte, hogy ebből könnyen szakadás támadhat az ősegyházon belül a pogányból és zsidóból lett hívők között, ezért még idejében közbelépett, és figyelmeztette Pétert:
> "Ha te zsidó létedre pogány módra élsz és nem zsidó módra, miként kényszeríted a pogányokat, hogy zsidó módra éljenek?
> Mi, természet szerint zsidók és nem pogányok közül való bűnösök, Tudván azt, hogy az ember nem igazul meg a törvény cselekedeteiből, hanem a Jézus Krisztusban való hit által, mi is Krisztus Jézusban hittünk, hogy megigazuljunk a Krisztusban való hitből és nem a törvény cselekedeteiből; Mivel a törvény cselekedeteiből nem igazul meg egy test sem. "
> Tehát arra célzott, hogy vagy a törvényből van a megigazulás, vagy hitből. A kettő együtt nem működik. Ezt Péter is elfogadta.
> ...



Egy címzés még nem utal semmire, szimpla formaság.


Ami Péter zsidóságát illeti, már többször jeleztem, hogy az etnikum, kultúra és nyelv nem fedi egymást.
*Ezek az emberek galileaiak voltak, akiket a római megszállás a zsidó államigazgatás alá vont,* *és a zsidók bevezették a kötelező zsidó vallást, benne a körülmetéléssel !*

A Jézus korabeli Palesztina három politikai egységből ált: Judea, Szamária, Galilea. 
 
Ebből Judea tisztán zsidó lakosságú, míg Szamária és Galilea vegyes lakosságú. Az asszírok által idetelepített népek leszármazottai: szkíták, médek, párthusok, dahák, valamint görögök, szírek, arabok és zsidók lakták. 

Jézus korára Szamária és Galilea lakossága hivatalosan felvette a zsidó vallást, de még őrizte ősi szokásait, nyelvét és kultúráját. Galilea római gyarmatosítása után megszűnt a zsidó vallási (egyben világi) elnyomás lehetősége. Kr.e. 104-ben Aristobolos jeruzsálemi főpap hadjáratot vezet *Galilea* és Szamária ellen és erőszakkal megtéríti őket. Galileában azonban a nép erősen rokonszenvezett a párthusokkal. A galileiak közvetlenebbül kapcsolódhattak ősi hagyományaikhoz, mert közelebb feküdtek a Parthus birodalomhoz. A párthusok Kr. e. 38–40 között kétszer is elfoglalták Szíriát és Galileát, sőt megostromolták Jeruzsálemet is. 
 _„__A kereszténységet megelőző, és az azt követő zsidó vallás hittérítő vallás volt__, leginkább Jemenben és észak Afrika berber törzsei között térítettek. Századok múltán__ a mai dél-Oroszország területét magába foglaló egykori a kazár birodalom lakossága tömegesen áttért a zsidó vallásra, innen származnak a kelet európai askhenazi zsidók. A zsidókat soha sem űzték ki a Szent Földről a mai palesztinok, a helyben maradt eredeti zsidók leszármazottai, akik később áttértek a muzulmán vallásra.”_ (Jonathan Cook(Izraelben élő angol történész)) ( Ez utóbbit a genetikai kutatás is alátámasztja. Kiváltképpen a csak apai vonalon örökíthető yDNA-haplo....)





> Ezt visszautasítom. Én úgy lettem keresztény, hogy nem voltam sérült sem pszichológiai értelemben sem máshogy. Törődést sem igényeltem, mivel jó családi körülményeim és rendezett életem volt, depressziós sem voltam egyáltalán. Úgyhogy ez a általánosításod hamis.



Nem kétlem. Én nem is a CSALÁDI, örökített vallási identitásról beszéltem. De beláthatod, hogy ez a társadalom egy nagyon vékony néprétegét érinti. De hát éppen magad hoztad föl az indokokat: konszolidált körülmények, rendezett élet. Már ebből a megközelítésből sem lett volna szabad fölháborodni, mert egyáltalán nem kellett volna magadra érteni, még ennek gondolata sem szabadott volna fölmerülni Benned.
( Csak mellékesen jegyzem meg, hogy én nem kaphattam volna annál nagyobb földi kegyet Istentől, minthogy nagybeteg Édesanyám (aki egyáltalán nem számított ilyen hosszú életre) szó szerint a saját karjaimban, a saját ölelésem közepette halhatott meg....)



> Valóban, Krisztus szeretete fogollyá tesz, épp úgy, mint egy nagy szerelem. Ekkora szeretetet nem lehet félredobni.



Nos akkor mennyivel is vagy másmilyen, mint mondjuk a keleti vallások hívői ? Semmivel.....
Mondhatjuk azt is: a TE eleve elrendelésed, hogy higgyél. Ha kell, életed végéig.....
Ha a HIT választott ki Téged, annál keletibb a mögöttes filozófia....
Ha meg Te választottad a hitet, akkor is....




> Az igazi szeretet nem teszi ezt, kedves najahuha. A kereszténység esetében a két fogalom ugyanaz.



Az elméleti része így van. De az igazi szeretet egyáltalán nem hit kérdése. Már olyan értelemben nem hité, hogy nem egy adott hit kizárólagosságáé.

A gyakorlati megvalósítása nem megy senkinek sem.





> Ezt nem tudom, én nem vagyok vallásos.



Attól, hogy valami tényt letagadsz, ami az általános egyetemes rendszerben egyértelműen definiálva van, attól még mások annak tartanak... 
Ez olyan, mint az óvodában, ha egy kisgyerek egy vékony fa mögé állna, és azt kiabálná, hogy most ti nem láttok engem, vagy azt játszaná, hogy nem ér a nevem....


----------



## najahuha (2009 December 20)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Én is ugyan erre a végeredményre jutottam magamban.
> Képtelen vagyok össze egyeztetni az istenről hirdetett képet mint esszenciális jót a bibliában felsorolt cselekményeivel ahol városokat töröl el a föld színéről, kötelezővé teszi az ön-ön imádatát, embereket leckéztet meg, és még özönvizet is bocsát a bolygóra.
> 
> Az hogy ezzel igazam van-e vagy sem majd kiderül a halálom után, azonban amennyi tudás szorult belém a teremtő jóságról az nem egyezik azzal ami a bibliában istenként van bemutatva.



Kedves Aerensiniac!

Egy érdekességet kívánok idetenni a BIBLIAi teremtéshez, annak 6 napos időtartamához:


*Az anyag kialakulása vagy kialakítása lehetett a "bűn", ahol az Ádám nevű és az Éva nevű források ettek a neuron nevű részecske egyik fraktális fájáról. 
**Te akkor is bűnös vagy ha megfeszülsz a jócselekedetektől, elbuktál és elbuksz bármit cselekszel: régóta hallható dogma. Nem mondható nagyon egészségesnek a hívő emberek pszichikuma szempontjából sem, és eléggé gyermeteg fék a keresztény felfogásban. Ezt a pontot Böhme bizonyosan a saját fejéből tette hozzá, mert mint írta, Ő maga nem is értette az egész filozófiai tanítást, így azt sem tudta, hogy atomfizikát tanítanak a keze által. Ez a dilemma azóta tart a fejekben, mióta elfelejtődött a tan valódi jelentéstartalma. Az előzőekben tisztáztuk némileg a bűnbeesés valódi értelmét.

**Csak teoretikusan követhetjük a kezdetet. A csapda ezután jön. A szöveg ismét az ember bűnéről, vagy ősszülei bűnéről beszél, bűnbeesés gyümölcséről, amit jól ismerhetünk a bibliai történetekből. Az utolsó mondatot úgy is érthetnénk, hogy itt egyértelműen a reinkarnációról, (a lélekvándorlásról) vagy a feltámadásról beszél. De akkor hol a csecsemő felnevelő anyja? Vagyis mégiscsak reinkarnációról lehet szó a lélek szintjén. A Fiúban születik mindenki. A neutron mikrostruktúráját ismerve ez mást is jelent. Azt a reinkarnációs vagy inkább renatációs ciklust, amelynek során a részecske életében a ciklikus folyamat elérkezik a valamikori szinkronállapot ugyanazon stációjához. Ennek ciklusideje Charon mérései szerint: 10 ^-24 sec. Azaz milliószor milliószor milliószor milió alkalommal újrakeletkezik egyetlen másodperc alatt! Ez a valóságban ennél ki-ssé (így kell írnom, mert különben grimaszokat tesz némely magyar szó angolul értelmezett helyére) még bonyolultabb, mert a részecske kétféle szinkronizmusban keletkezik és létezik. A részecske átmérője 6378,5 év; ami öt és 3/4 nap. Ez ellentmondásokkal teli kijelentés, ami jól megkavarta az értelmezőket! Mit is értsünk ez alatt? A két szinkronizmus léptékeit. Ezek arányszámok, amik a részecskék belső világának és sugarának nevezetes jelenségeit a kettős szinkronizmusban jellemzik. Ádám kora 1000 év lenne, és ez csak azért kevesebb 70 évvel, mert Dávid élt és létezett. Ez csak azért lehet így, mert Ádám nem más mint Góliát, akit a Biblia hőse jól fejbenyom egy nagy kővel a parittyájából. (A Földteke sugara 6378,5 Km; innen a részecske egyik (és általános) kódneve: Föld. (Tűz, Víz, Levegő, FÖLD!) Az Univerzum negyedik lényeges állomása a nukleáris evolúció során. Az ezer év az Ádám nevű alapforrás feltámadási ciklusideje. Ez az egyik szinkron. A másik, más jellegű az Ádámi ciklus kifelé (minden irányba) terjedése, ami a részecske felszínéig hat és fél rétegben terjed és persze tágulóan, szférikusan nő is. Szintén fénysebességgel. A jelenség mérhető. Ez az 5 és 3/4 nap alatt történő teremtés értelme a Bibliában. (Lényegében már öt és fél napnál befejezettnek tekinthető. Ennek megértése nem von le a szöveg tartalmának elévülhetetlen bölcsességéből, hanem az új korszak (A vízöntő) új értelmét jelenti, megjelentve az embereknek a Szent szövegek valódi és hatalmas erejét. A keresztény, zsidó, mohamedán, és Buddhista tanok nem mások, csak más etnikumok érzelmi világához igazított változatai az egyetlen igazságnak. Mind igazat írnak a szivárvány színeiről, melyek összekeverve újra a fehéret, Isten szimbolikus színét adják ki. Ha ebből egy is hiányozna, az óhatatlanul az egész torzulását is jelentené.*

.


----------



## najahuha (2009 December 20)

Jaszladany írta:


> Így van, minden nép történetében találhatók ilyenek. Azzal a különbséggel, hogy a bibliai esetek valóban megtörténtek. Ha azokat az eseményeket, amikről a Biblia beszámol, a mesék kategóriájába sorolod, nagyfokú tudatlanságról teszel bizonyságot.
> A Biblia beszámolóit már számos régészeti feltárás igazolta, és bár vannak még dolgok, amik igazolásra várnak, soha semmi olyat nem találtak, ami cáfolta volna a Bibliát.
> Úgyhogy óvatosan ezekkel a "mese"-dolgokkal.



Kedves Jaszladany !

Minden mese, legenda és mítosz MEGTÖRTÉNT eseményt örökít, a kor értelmezhetősége színvonalán. ( Ez ugyanaz, mint amikor egy szónoknak vagy értelmiségiek, vagy gyári munkások előtt kellene előadást tartania..Teljesen máshogy kell ugyanarról a dologról beszélnie...) A Biblia annyival tud többet, hogy konkrét történelmi eseményeket is rögzít. 

Ez nyilvánvaló, hogy a Biblia dolgait a régészet is alátámasztja. De a világban azon kor történelméről NEM egyedül a Biblia a létező egyetlen ÍRÁS. Sőt ! Nem is a legrégebbi. Azokat is mind igazolják a régészeti kutatások.....


----------



## najahuha (2009 December 20)

Jaszladany írta:


> Így van, minden nép történetében találhatók ilyenek. Azzal a különbséggel, hogy a bibliai esetek valóban megtörténtek. Ha azokat az eseményeket, amikről a Biblia beszámol, a mesék kategóriájába sorolod, nagyfokú tudatlanságról teszel bizonyságot.
> A Biblia beszámolóit már számos régészeti feltárás igazolta, és bár vannak még dolgok, amik igazolásra várnak, soha semmi olyat nem találtak, ami cáfolta volna a Bibliát.
> Úgyhogy óvatosan ezekkel a "mese"-dolgokkal.



Kedves Jaszladany !

Minden mese, legenda és mítosz MEGTÖRTÉNT eseményt örökít, a kor értelmezhetősége színvonalán. ( Ez ugyanaz, mint amikor egy szónoknak vagy értelmiségiek, vagy gyári munkások előtt kellene előadást tartania..Teljesen máshogy kell ugyanarról a dologról beszélnie...) A Biblia annyival tud többet, hogy konkrét történelmi eseményeket is rögzít. 

Ez nyilvánvaló, hogy a Biblia dolgait a régészet is alátámasztja. De a világban azon kor történelméről NEM egyedül a Biblia a létező egyetlen ÍRÁS. Sőt ! Nem is a legrégebbi. Azokat is mind igazolják a régészeti kutatások.....


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 20)

Tehát összegezve Jászladány nem állítasz többet mint hogy nem létezik semmilyen rend vagy rendszer, se fizikai, se más amit a jó isten ne fordíthatna a feje tetejére bármelyik pillanatban.

Az emberek halakban utaznak, 1000 éves genetikusok bárkákat építenek kulcs fajoknak, a föld pedig mindeközben visszafelé pörög.

Ezt így letisztázva azt hiszem innentől tényleg tökéletesen nyilvánvaló még számomra is hogy miért szidja egymást agyba főbe a materialisták és a spiritualisták egyes csoportjai, azonban tényleg ne haragudj mert nem sértésből mondom de erről olyan felesleges bármilyen szinten vitát nyitni hogy ha sebessége lenne a hang robbanások részecskékre ráznák szét az egész bolygót.

Nem kritizálom a hited.
Megdönteni sem tudom/akarom.
Azonban jó lenne hogy ha belátnád hogy az ilyen állításokkal semmit sem lehet kezdeni, és akkor még finoman fogalmaztam.
Kiállni és azt mondani hogy minden amit az ember tud, véghez vitt, felépített és eltervezett szó szerint semmi és teljesen jelentéktelen lehet hogy igaz, de semmi képen sem elfogadható.
Ez a magányos remeték nótája akik a hegyekben barlangok mélyén hümmögnek a világtól teljesen elidegenedve hiszen nincs senki aki megértené őket, de még ha van is az se tud semmit kezdeni velük.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 20)

najahuha írta:


> Ugyanis NINCS, mondom újra: NINCS egyetlen keresztény ember sem a Földön, aki valamiképpen ne vétett volna ezeknek az erkölcsi normáknak. Ki kicsit, ki nagyot....



Senki sem állította az ellenkezőjét. A személyes bűnök azonban nem azonosíthatók egy, a "keresztény" jelzőt kisajátító és kiforgató, hatalmi apparátus bűneivel.



najahuha írta:


> Ráadásul nem Jézusi az a mondás: hogy nagyobb annak az isteni súlya, ha valaki ateistaként akár az utolsó pillanatban megtér, mint annak, aki egész életében hite szerint élt ??



Nem tudom, Jézus melyik mondására gondolsz.



najahuha írta:


> Hát persze hogy azt, hiszen a KRISZTUS-eszme az ő ideája.
> Egyébként ezzel semmit nem bizonyítottál. Maximum azt, hogy SAUL-PÁL önálló vallást alakított, és azt terjesztette el, csak részleteiben fölhasználva az igazi Jézusi tanokat.



Írj legalább egy példát, amelyben szerinted Pál tanítása eltér Krisztusétól, ami bizonyíthatná, hogy saját vallást alapított.



najahuha írta:


> Az egyszerű, földműveléssel foglalkozó galileaiak a vallás dolgaiban meglehetősen tájékozatlanok, műveletlenek voltak. A tanulatlan embert ezért abban a korban „balga galileai” megszólítással illették (Éruvin 53/b). Nem véletlen, hogy az „am haárec” rövidesen a tudatlan ember szinonimája lett, s az is maradt mindmáig, (Jiddisül _amhórec_nek mondják.) Ugyanakkor a kabbala és a titkos tudományok igen népszerűek voltak köreikben. (A korai kereszténység is azért tudott itt, Názáretben és kornyékén, hódítani, mert a hozzá nem értő emberek vágytak valami egyszerű, mégis magával ragadó lelki vigasz iránt.) A Babilóniai Talmud említ egy galileait, aki az egyik babilóniai talmudi főiskolán előadást akart tartani a titkos tudományokról, a zsidó misztikáról, de elkergették (Sabbat 80/a). (Raj Tamás rabbi írása)



És ez mit bizonyít?



najahuha írta:


> A kivégzett Jakabot (no meg persze az öngyilkos Júdást) kivéve gyakorlatilag az összes apostol Keletre ment téríteni: a pártus birodalomba, aztán Indiába.
> 
> Ami az Apostolok Cselekedeteit illeti, az gyakorlatilag nem szól másról, mint a Páltól tanult, Pál mellett tevékenykedő Lukács evangélista....., vagyis az igazi Jézusi apostolokrók gyakorlatilag semmit sem tudunk.



Tudunk, de az Apostolok Cselekedetei kétharmad részben valóban Pál térítő útjairól szól, természetesen azért, mivel a könyv szerzője Lukács, Pár útitársa volt. A Biblia ihletett írás, és nem mi döntjük el, kit választ Isten arra, hogy rajta keresztül közölje az üzenetét. Talán éppen azért választotta Pált, mert farizeus volt, akire nem mondhatod, hogy a tanulatlan galieaiak közé tartozott. Pálnak nagy tekintélye volt a zsidók között mind származása, mind iskolázottsága révén, így sokkal inkább odafigyeltek az üzenetére mind az egyszerű, mind a tanult zsidók.
Nem véletlenül Pál levelei alkotják az újszövetségi levelek jó részét. Ezek teljes összhangban vannak Jézus tanításaival, és többi apostolok leveleivel, és mint említettem, Péter apostol tökéletesen azonosul Pál tanításaival. Nem tette volna, ha Pál külön utakon járt volna.
Pál nem tesz egyebet, mint az Ószövetségből, amiben nyilván rendkívül jártas volt, igazolja Jézus messiási voltát, a megváltás és a feltámadás valóságát, és ebben az ószövetségi előképek és ígéretek beteljesedését.
A többi apostol nyilván nem volt annyira jártas az írásokban, mint Pál, ezért kevésbé meggyőzően tudták volna ezeket a zsidók elé tárni.



najahuha írta:


> A legtöbb apostol nazarénus volt, akik főleg az esszéneusok sorából kerültek ki.



Ez az llítás nem lehet igaz, mivel a nazarénusok tartózkodtak minden szőlőtermék: szőlő, aszalt szőlő, bor és a szőlőből készített ecet fogyasztásától, de mint tudjuk, Jézus és tanítványai ittak bort.

"A harmadik napon menyegző volt a galileai Kánában. Ott volt Jézus anyja. Meghívták Jézust és tanítványait is a menyegzőre.
Amikor elfogyott a bor, Jézus anyja így szólt hozzá: „Nincs boruk.” (Ján. 2.1-3)
Tudjuk, hogy ezután Jézus a vizet borrá változtatta, de sehol sem olvassuk, hogy ő és tanítványai nem ittak volna belőle.
És tudjuk, hogy az utolsó vacsorán is ittak bort, hisz Jézus ezt kínálta fel tanítványainak, mint az Ő vérének jelképét.
Ezen van vita a keresztények között, hogy szeszes italról van-e szó vagy sem, de biztos, hogy szőlőlé volt, hisz Jézus azt mondta:
"És vevén a poharat és hálákat adván, adá azoknak, ezt mondván: Igyatok ebből mindnyájan; Mert ez az én vérem, az új szövetségnek vére, a mely sokakért kiontatik bűnöknek bocsánatára.
Mondom pedig néktek, hogy: Mostantól fogva nem iszom a szőlőtőkének ebből a terméséből mind ama napig, a mikor újan iszom azt veletek az én Atyámnak országában." (Máté 26-27).

Tehát addig ivott. És "mindnyájan" ittak. Ami kizárja, hogy Jézus vagy tanítványai nazarénusok lettek volna.
Az esszénusok pedig elkülönítették magukat koruk társadalmától, és kivonulva a sivatagba külön közösségben éltek, saját rendtartásuk szerint, ami szintén nem volt jellemző sem Jézusra, sem az apostolokra.



najahuha írta:


> Ami Péter zsidóságát illeti, már többször jeleztem, hogy az etnikum, kultúra és nyelv nem fedi egymást.
> *Ezek az emberek galileaiak voltak, akiket a római megszállás a zsidó államigazgatás alá vont,* *és a zsidók bevezették a kötelező zsidó vallást, benne a körülmetéléssel !*



Most sem értem, miért fontos neked, hogy még Péter se legyen zsidó. Teljesen egyértelmű, hogy az apostolok zsidók voltak, született zsidók, Ábrahám leszármazottai, ha úgy tetszik.




najahuha írta:


> _ A zsidókat soha sem űzték ki a Szent Földről a mai palesztinok, a helyben maradt eredeti zsidók leszármazottai, akik később áttértek a muzulmán vallásra.”_ (Jonathan Cook(Izraelben élő angol történész)) ( Ez utóbbit a genetikai kutatás is alátámasztja. Kiváltképpen a csak apai vonalon örökíthető yDNA-haplo....)



Na, ezt beszéld meg egy palesztinnal. Amúgy nekem tökéletesen mindegy, honnan származnak a palesztinok.



najahuha írta:


> Nem kétlem. Én nem is a CSALÁDI, örökített vallási identitásról beszéltem.



Tudom, én sem. Azt mondtad, a lelki nyomorultak fogékonyak a kereszténységre. Ez ellen az általánosítás ellen tiltakoztam.



najahuha írta:


> De beláthatod, hogy ez a társadalom egy nagyon vékony néprétegét érinti.



Belátom. Sajnos Jézus maga is megmondta, hogy nem sokan fogják Őt elfogadni.

"Mert tágas az a kapu és széles az az út, a mely a veszedelemre visz, és sokan vannak, a kik azon járnak.
Mert szoros az a kapu és keskeny az az út, a mely az életre visz, és kevesen vannak, a kik megtalálják azt." (Máté 7.13)

(Pedig én mindent megteszek, hogy ti is megtaláljátok.)



najahuha írta:


> De hát éppen magad hoztad föl az indokokat: konszolidált körülmények, rendezett élet. Már ebből a megközelítésből sem lett volna szabad fölháborodni, mert egyáltalán nem kellett volna magadra érteni, még ennek gondolata sem szabadott volna fölmerülni Benned.
> ( Csak mellékesen jegyzem meg, hogy én nem kaphattam volna annál nagyobb földi kegyet Istentől, minthogy nagybeteg Édesanyám (aki egyáltalán nem számított ilyen hosszú életre) szó szerint a saját karjaimban, a saját ölelésem közepette halhatott meg....)



Sajnálom anyukádat, de ez valóban nagy kegyelem. Nekem ez sajnos nem adatott meg, de megadatott a hit a feltámadásban.



najahuha írta:


> Nos akkor mennyivel is vagy másmilyen, mint mondjuk a keleti vallások hívői ? Semmivel.....
> Mondhatjuk azt is: a TE eleve elrendelésed, hogy higgyél. Ha kell, életed végéig.....
> Ha a HIT választott ki Téged, annál keletibb a mögöttes filozófia....
> Ha meg Te választottad a hitet, akkor is....



Nincs eleve elrendelés. A kegyelem mindenki számára készen van, Jézus mindenkiért meghalt, nem csak egyesekért. Isten mindenkit hív, de a mi válaszunktól függ, kit ajándékoz meg hittel.



najahuha írta:


> De az igazi szeretet egyáltalán nem hit kérdése. Már olyan értelemben nem hité, hogy nem egy adott hit kizárólagosságáé.



Jézus szeretetének elfogadása az, ami hit kérdése. Ha nem hiszel Benne, hogyan fogadod el a szeretetét? 



najahuha írta:


> Attól, hogy valami tényt letagadsz, ami az általános egyetemes rendszerben egyértelműen definiálva van, attól még mások annak tartanak...
> Ez olyan, mint az óvodában, ha egy kisgyerek egy vékony fa mögé állna, és azt kiabálná, hogy most ti nem láttok engem, vagy azt játszaná, hogy nem ér a nevem....


[/quote]

Fentebb már definiáltam a vallás fogalmát. Én nem egy vallást követek, hanem Jézus Krisztust. Ő pedig nem egy vallás, hanem egy személy.


----------



## siriusB (2009 December 20)

Jaszladany írta:


> Nem tudom, mi ezzel az igerésszel a problémád.




_"Ti az ördögatyától valók vagytok, és a ti atyátoknak kévánságát akarjátok teljesíteni. *Az eleitől fogva ember öldöklő volt*, és_ az igazságban nem állott meg, _*mert nincsen őbenne igazság*_. _Valamennyiszer hazugságot szól,* az őmagáéból szól, mert hazug és hazugságak atyja. *_"


Kedves Jászladány, én igyekszem nagyon és látom mások is, hogy meg ne sértsünk a hitedben, de lehet egy modern, mai ember, aki még éles eszű is, ennyire elvakult, hogy nem érti miről van szó? Nem érti, hogy arról van szó, hogy Jézusnak jószerével semmi köze az Ószövetség Istenéhez?


----------



## Seth2 (2009 December 20)

Aerensiniac írta:


> *Az emberek halakban utaznak*, 1000 éves genetikusok bárkákat építenek kulcs fajoknak, a föld pedig mindeközben visszafelé pörög.



Aeren. Van itt egy kis gond. Az akkor élt emberek ismerték a hajót. De a tengeralattjárót nem! Mondom én ezt a rengeteg újkori dokumentált ufo tevékenység ismeretében.

Kétségeitek közepette továbbra is saját hitrendszeretek fényében gondolkoztok az Isten fogalmáról és mindannyian keveritek a szezont a fazonnal. A bibliai korban élt emberek Istennek hitték a repülő szerkezetekkel közéjük érkező lényeket, akik bele is szóltak erőteljesen az események menetébe. A Seregek Ura és társai a "mai napig visszajárnak ide". 
Közük nincs Istenhez - Minden Létezőhöz - Egyhez, már amennyiben az akkor történt események leírását nézzük.


----------



## siriusB (2009 December 20)

Jaszladany írta:


> Vallás:
> *"1. Az ember megszabadítása a bölcsesség által*, ez a szellemi lények létezésébe vetett szilárd meggyőződés, valamint az, hogy az ember képes elérni a szellemi létezés magasabb szintjeit a lefektetett hitelvek és bevezetett gyakorlatok megtartásával. Ez a hívek közösségének együttes erőfeszítésével, a lelki vezetők tanácsaival és felügyeletével, a szentnek tekintett írások tanulmányozásával érhető el. Így az ember megszabadítható a szellemi tudatlanságtól, a fizikai világ szorításától, a bűntől, a fájdalomtól, és végső soron a halál öntudatlanságától."
> 
> Nem vallom azt, amit a vallások tanítanak: miszerint az ember *saját erőfeszítéséből*, "képes elérni a szellemi létezés magasabb szintjeit a lefektetett hitelvek és bevezetett gyakorlatok megtartásával." Nem vallom, hogy bármilyen bölcsesség, vallási előírás, tan, gyakorlat, lelki vezető tanácsának követése megszabadít a bűntől. Nem vallom, hogy az ember saját erőfeszítéséből, vallási tanok, dogmák, stb. megtartása által eljuthat Istenhez. Mivel ezek a vallások főbb kritériumai, én nem vagyok vallásos.
> ...



Kedves Jászladány, nem lehet az, hogy te teológiát tanultál? Annyira érződik a szavaidon a teológiai képzettség, hogy nehéz lenne tagadnod.  Nekem pedig nehéz így érvelnem, tudván semmi esélyem arra, hogy *civilként* gondolkodj.

Mindenesetre nekem jobban tetszik Max Müller definíciója: _*"...minden vallás kísérlet a felfoghatatlan felfogására, a kifejezhetetlen kifejezésére, törekvés a végtelen felél.*_"

Ezt a vallásosságot én is vállalom. 

Persze a vallásoknak az igazi és elsődleges feladata, legalábbis szerintem mindig az volt, hogy az emberi ösztönöket kordában tartsák, fegyelmezzenek fizikai kényszerítő eszközök nélkül, törvények és jogszabályok hiányában is kikövezett és partok közé szorított utat mutassanak az embereknek. Ez bizony nem ment másképp, mint fenyegető vagy reményt keltő ígéretekkel.


----------



## siriusB (2009 December 20)

Seth2 írta:


> Az akkor élt emberek ismerték a hajót. De a tengeralattjárót nem!



Mit gondolsz azt a rengeteg állatot hogy zsúfolták be abba a bárkába, amit megtalálni véltek az Araráton?  Hogy választották el őket? 



Seth2 írta:


> Közük nincs Istenhez - Minden Létezőhöz - Egyhez, már amennyiben az akkor történt események leírását nézzük.



Kedves Seth! Látod *most* egyetértek veled. Ő volt Jézus Istene. Ezt ő el is mondta többször, világosan. Azt is, hogy _*" … Bizony, bizony mondom nékteķ: valaki az én beszédemet megtartandja, soha halált nem lát."*_ 

Van aki ezt érti van aki félreérti... "Az élet örök, halál nincs."


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 20)

siriusB írta:


> _"Ti az ördögatyától valók vagytok, és a ti atyátoknak kévánságát akarjátok teljesíteni. *Az eleitől fogva ember öldöklő volt*, és_ az igazságban nem állott meg, _*mert nincsen őbenne igazság*_. _Valamennyiszer hazugságot szól,* az őmagáéból szól, mert hazug és hazugságak atyja. *_"
> 
> 
> Kedves Jászladány, én igyekszem nagyon és látom mások is, hogy meg ne sértsünk a hitedben, de lehet egy modern, mai ember, aki még éles eszű is, ennyire elvakult, hogy nem érti miről van szó? Nem érti, hogy arról van szó, hogy Jézusnak jószerével semmi köze az Ószövetség Istenéhez?



Nem mondtam, hogy éles eszű vagyok. Biztos ezért van, hogy még most sem értem, miként sütötted ki Jézusnak ezekből a szavaiból, hogy semmi köze az Ószövetség Istenéhez. Túl azon, hogy alkalmasint azonosította Magát a Vagyok-kal.

"ha nem hiszitek, hogy én vagyok, meghaltok bűneitekben.” (Ján 8.24.)

" én vagyok - olyan fordulat, amellyel Isten önmagát nyilatkoztatja ki. (2Móz 3,14; Ézs 43,11; 45,5. 18; 46,9; 48,17 ) "
Idézet a ref. Bibliából.

Csupán annyi köze van az Ószövetség Istenéhez, hogy Ő az.
Épp azért feszítették keresztre, mert ezt állította.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 20)

siriusB írta:


> Kedves Jászladány, nem lehet az, hogy te teológiát tanultál? Annyira érződik a szavaidon a teológiai képzettség, hogy nehéz lenne tagadnod.  Nekem pedig nehéz így érvelnem, tudván semmi esélyem arra, hogy *civilként* gondolkodj.
> 
> Mindenesetre nekem jobban tetszik Max Müller definíciója: _*"...minden vallás kísérlet a felfoghatatlan felfogására, a kifejezhetetlen kifejezésére, törekvés a végtelen felél.*_"
> 
> ...



Teológiát tanultam, nem is tagadtam, miért tagadnám? Ha visszaolvasnál, az egyik bejegyzésemben látnád, hogy megjegyeztem Aernak, miszerint az adott témakörből diplomáztam. Az újszövetség kéziratainál valahol. De ezen felül 20 éve foglalkozom a Bibliával, tehát magam is tanulmányozom, és sok bibliamagyarázatot hallottam és olvastam.

De most sem értelek, és nem tudom, mit értesz azalatt, hogy "civilként" gondolkodni.

A vallások feladatában nem nem értek egyet veled. Szerintem az a céljuk, hogy az ember valamiképp méltóvá tegye magát arra, hogy Isten elfogadja. Lehet, hogy ezen belül úgy tűnik fel a dolog, ahogy Te látod, de a fegyelmezések csak eszközök, és nem a cél.
Jézus viszont úgy fogad el Téged, ahogy vagy.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 20)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Tehát összegezve Jászladány nem állítasz többet mint hogy nem létezik semmilyen rend vagy rendszer, se fizikai, se más amit a jó isten ne fordíthatna a feje tetejére bármelyik pillanatban.
> 
> Az emberek halakban utaznak, 1000 éves genetikusok bárkákat építenek kulcs fajoknak, a föld pedig mindeközben visszafelé pörög.
> 
> ...



*Isten nélkül *jelentéktelen. Ezt állítom.



Aerensiniac írta:


> Ez a magányos remeték nótája akik a hegyekben barlangok mélyén hümmögnek a világtól teljesen elidegenedve hiszen nincs senki aki megértené őket, de még ha van is az se tud semmit kezdeni velük.



Vannak, akik megértenek, nyugodt lehetsz. Nem vagyok egyedül.
Azért abba még gondolj bele: Jézus, akiről Te azt mondod tiszteled, ugyanúgy valóságos eseményeknek vette ezeket, mint én; az özönvizet is, Noé bárkáját is, Jónást is, és a többi ószövetségi természetfeletti dolgokat, amiken ti élcelődtök.
Tehát ha rajtam kívül senki más nem is fogadná el igaznak ezeket, még akkor is ketten lennénk: Jézus és én.


----------



## jpcika (2009 December 20)

Jaszladany írta:


> A vallások feladatában nem nem értek egyet veled. Szerintem az a céljuk, hogy az ember valamiképp méltóvá tegye magát arra, hogy Isten elfogadja. Lehet, hogy ezen belül úgy tűnik fel a dolog, ahogy Te látod, de a fegyelmezések csak eszközök, és nem a cél.
> Jézus viszont úgy fogad el Téged, ahogy vagy.



Én is úgy gondolom,hogy a "fegyelmezés" az "ideiglenes erkölcs" része, s mint ilyen, valóban nem cél. De nem értem azt a kijelentésedet, hogy az embernek el kellene fogadtatnia magát Istennel. Főleg azzal együtt, hogy Jézus viszont úgy fogad el, ahogyan vagyok.Ezzel egyúttal azt is állítod, hogy Jézus szeretete magasabb rendű, mint Istené?



Jaszladany írta:


> Azért abba még gondolj bele: Jézus, akiről Te azt mondod tiszteled, ugyanúgy valóságos eseményeknek vette ezeket, mint én; az özönvizet is, Noé bárkáját is, Jónást is, és a többi ószövetségi természetfeletti dolgokat, amiken ti élcelődtök.
> Tehát ha rajtam kívül senki más nem is fogadná el igaznak ezeket, még akkor is ketten lennénk: Jézus és én.



Miért gondolod, hogy Jézus is valóságosnak vette? S ha valóságos, akkor miért ne lehetne egy másik olvasata? Minden kornak van egy nézőpontja (ismeretek, tudomány, hit), ahonnan az eseményeket értelmezi. Miért kellene a mi olvasatunknak azonosnak lennie a korabelivel?
A szent könyvek, írások tartalma éppen attól egyetemes, hogy minden korban, minden embernek ad valamit. Ez pedig megengedi a "modernebb" értelmezést és az egyéni nézőpontokat is.


----------



## siriusB (2009 December 21)

Jaszladany írta:


> Teológiát tanultam, nem is tagadtam, miért tagadnám? Ha visszaolvasnál, az egyik bejegyzésemben látnád, hogy megjegyeztem Aernak, miszerint az adott témakörből diplomáztam. Az újszövetség kéziratainál valahol. De ezen felül 20 éve foglalkozom a Bibliával, tehát magam is tanulmányozom, és sok bibliamagyarázatot hallottam és olvastam.
> 
> De most sem értelek, és nem tudom, mit értesz azalatt, hogy "civilként" gondolkodni.
> 
> ...



Írtam már neked, hogy elnézésedet kell kérnem, amiért képtelen vagyok szóról szóra követni minden sorodat. Így is sok szemrehányást kapok a környezetemből, amikor valamit másnapra kell halasztanom. Ezért aztán nem olvastam, ezt sem. Nem ígérhetem, hogy nem lesz még ilyen. Te nagyon gyorsan írsz én meg nagyon lassan olvasok. 

Azért még egyszer rákérdeznék: Ismered a Mahabharatát, Ramajánát, Védákat, Taot, esetleg olvastad a Gilgames eposzt, az akkád Enúma elist? Ismered az indiai, egyiptomi, tibeti teremtéstörténetet? Gondolod az övék nem egyenrangú a tiéddel?

A "civil" életben azt szakbarbárságnak hívják, ha nem látsz mást, csak a saját kikövezett utadat. 

Meggyőződésem, hogy egyiket sem olvastad és nem is vagy rá különösebben kíváncsi. Ha nem így lenne, nem volnál ennyire magabiztos. Hidd el, ha megismernéd őket - hitedben nem ingatnának meg - de egy kicsit toleránsabb lennél néhány kérdésben és jobban megértenél engem is.kiss


----------



## siriusB (2009 December 21)

Jaszladany írta:


> Jézus, akiről Te azt mondod tiszteled, ugyanúgy valóságos eseményeknek vette ezeket, mint én; az özönvizet is, Noé bárkáját is, Jónást is ...amiken ti élcelődtök.



Kedves Jászladány! Ha te el tudod fogadni, akkor biztos meg is tudod magyarázni. És én nem élcelődöm ezeken. Azt mondtad az előbb, hogy nem voltak jó tanítóim, mert te is kérdeztél és mindig kielégítő választ kaptál.

Légy szíves legyél a tanítóm és mondd el hogy fért el ennyi állat a bárkán + az élelem, gondolom víz is kellett, mert az özönvíz tengervíz lehetett és hogy nem ették meg egymást az állatok.
Jónás történetét is szívesen megismerném a cet gyomrában.

Csak nehogy megint egy jókora taslit kapjak, mint egykor...:mrgreen:


----------



## siriusB (2009 December 21)

Jaszladany írta:


> Nem mondtam, hogy éles eszű vagyok. Biztos ezért van, hogy még most sem értem, miként sütötted ki Jézusnak ezekből a szavaiból, hogy semmi köze az Ószövetség Istenéhez. Túl azon, hogy alkalmasint azonosította Magát a Vagyok-kal.
> 
> "ha nem hiszitek, hogy én vagyok, meghaltok bűneitekben.” (Ján 8.24.)
> 
> ...




<link rel="File-List" href="file:///C:%5CDOCUME%7E1%5CDRA8F7%7E1.BEN%5CLOCALS%7E1%5CTemp%5Cmsohtml1%5C01%5Cclip_filelist.xml"><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:HyphenationZone>21</w:HyphenationZone> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" LatentStyleCount="156"> </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><style> <!-- /* Font Definitions */ @font-face {font-family:BookAntiqua-Italic; panose-1:0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0; mso-font-charset:238; mso-generic-font-family:auto; mso-font-formatther; mso-font-pitch:auto; mso-font-signature:5 0 0 0 2 0;} @font-face {font-family:Garamond-Italic; panose-1:0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0; mso-font-charset:238; mso-generic-font-family:auto; mso-font-formatther; mso-font-pitch:auto; mso-font-signature:5 0 0 0 2 0;} /* Style Definitions */ p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal {mso-style-parent:""; margin:0cm; margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:12.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";} @page Section1 {size:595.3pt 841.9pt; margin:70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt; mso-header-margin:35.4pt; mso-footer-margin:35.4pt; mso-paper-source:0;} div.Section1 {page:Section1;} --> </style><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable {mso-style-name:"Normál táblázat"; mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; mso-style-noshow:yes; mso-style-parent:""; mso-padding-alt:0cm 5.4pt 0cm 5.4pt; mso-para-margin:0cm; mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:10.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-ansi-language:#0400; mso-fareast-language:#0400; mso-bidi-language:#0400;} </style> <![endif]--> _Az Ábrahám az ti atyáto__ķ __nagy kévánsággal kévánta látni ezt az én napomat, látta és örvendezett. Mondána__ķ __azért a Zsidó__ķ__; ötven esztendőd nincsen meg, és Ábrahámot láttad?_
_<o></o>_
_Mondá nékie__ķ __Jézus: B i z o n y , b i z o n y m o n d o m n é k t e __ķ __, m i n e __ķ __e l ő t t e Á b r a h á m v o l n a , *é n v a g y o *_*ķ *_*.*<o></o>_
_<o></o>_

Gondoltam, hogy az "*én vagyok*" lesz a kulcs szó, amivel szerinted egyből meg kellene világosodnom.  Viszont a többire nem adtál választ. Ő ki lenne, akiről Jézus beszél?

_ *"Az eleitől fogva ember öldöklő volt*, és_ az igazságban nem állott meg, _*mert nincsen őbenne igazság*_. _Valamennyiszer hazugságot szól,* az őmagáéból szól, mert hazug és hazugságak atyja."

*_Ő ki lenne a te értelmezésedben?


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 21)

jpcika írta:


> Én is úgy gondolom,hogy a "fegyelmezés" az "ideiglenes erkölcs" része, s mint ilyen, valóban nem cél. De nem értem azt a kijelentésedet, hogy az embernek el kellene fogadtatnia magát Istennel. Főleg azzal együtt, hogy Jézus viszont úgy fogad el, ahogyan vagyok.Ezzel egyúttal azt is állítod, hogy Jézus szeretete magasabb rendű, mint Istené?



Félreértettél. Azt írtam, a vallás célja az, hogy az ember elfogadtassa magát Istennel, szemben a Biblia tanításával, amely azt mondja, Te semmit sem tudsz tenni ennek érdekében.
Ezért a Biblia tanítása, amiben én hiszek, nem vallás ilyen értelemben.
Jézus pedig Isten megtestesülése, tehát azonos Istennel, nincs külön szeretete. Csak Isten szeretete van.



jpcika írta:


> Miért gondolod, hogy Jézus is valóságosnak vette? S ha valóságos, akkor miért ne lehetne egy másik olvasata? Minden kornak van egy nézőpontja (ismeretek, tudomány, hit), ahonnan az eseményeket értelmezi. Miért kellene a mi olvasatunknak azonosnak lennie a korabelivel?
> A szent könyvek, írások tartalma éppen attól egyetemes, hogy minden korban, minden embernek ad valamit. Ez pedig megengedi a "modernebb" értelmezést és az egyéni nézőpontokat is.



Jézus valóságosnak vette, és szó szerint értelmezte ezeket az eseményeket, ezt az Ő szavaiból tudom. (Pl. a hatnapos teremtést is)
A szó szerinti értelmezés pedig nem lehet többféle.

Jézus egyértelműen úgy beszél Noéról, a bárkáról és az özönvízről, mint valóságos eseményről, sőt, párhuzamba állítja az Ő visszatérésével, és az utolsó időkben bekövetkező ítélettel.

"Ahogyan Nóé napjaiban történt, úgy lesz az Emberfia eljövetele is.
Mert amiképpen azokban a napokban, az özönvíz előtt, ettek, ittak, házasodtak és férjhez mentek egészen addig a napig, amelyen Nóé bement a bárkába, és semmit sem sejtettek, míg el nem jött az özönvíz, és mindnyájukat el nem sodorta, úgy lesz az Emberfiának eljövetele is." Mt. 24.37-39.

Elég konkrét értelmezés, és én is így értelmezem. Ez valóságos áradat volt, valóságos bárka, valóságos katasztrófa.
Senki nem sejtette, hogy mekkora ítélet következik a földre, bár Noé 100 éven át építette a bárkát. Az emberek nyilván kinevették, hisz a szárazföld közepén építette, ráadásul addig még eső sem esett soha.
Egyedül Noé hitte el, amit Isten mondott. Noé hite megdöbbentő. 100 éven át építi a bárkát. Nem tudja, mikor lesz az özönvíz, 100 évig semmi jele a katasztrófának. Ő csak épít, töretlen hittel. Gúnyolják, bolondnak nézik, de nem érdekli. És amikor minden együtt van, Isten beküldi a bárkába a családjával együtt. Rájuk zárja az ajtót. És egy hétig nem történik semmi!!! Ülnek benn a bárkában, és nem jön a víz! De Noé nem inog meg. Még mindig elhiszi. Vár.
És akkor egyszer csak jön az áradat. Noé hite számomra elképesztő!
És bizonyára hiába figyelmeztette a többieket. Ha hittek volna neki, ha megrettentek volna a bűneik miatt, ha megbánták volna a bűneiket, és elfordultak volna tőlük... nem lett volna özönvíz.
De senki sem hitt neki. Ahogy most sem hisz senki Jézus visszatérésében néhány kivétellel. Pedig Jézus vissza fog térni, de most már ítélettel. És ezt is valóságosan és szó szerint kell értelmezni.

Emlékszel, melyik próféciát olvassa fel Jézus a szolgálata kezdetén?
"Az Úrnak lelke van én rajtam, mivelhogy felkent engem, hogy a szegényeknek az evangyéliomot hirdessem, elküldött, hogy a töredelmes szívűeket meggyógyítsam, hogy a foglyoknak szabadulást hirdessek és a vakok szemeinek megnyilását, hogy szabadon bocsássam a lesujtottakat,
Hogy hirdessem az Úrnak kedves esztendejét". (Luk 4.19)

Itt abbahagyta Ésaiás próféta mondatát és így szólt:
"Ma teljesedett be ez az Írás a ti hallástokra"

Mert eddig teljesedett be... Csakhogy a prófécia nem itt ér véget. Hanem folytatódik: "...és Istenünk bosszúállása napját" (Ésa 61.2)

Ezt Jézus nem olvasta fel, mert ez a rész még nem teljesedett be. Csak a mondat első fele. Jelen pillanatban még az "és"-ben vagyunk. Aztán Jézus újra eljön, és beteljesedik a második rész is. Az ítélet. 
Erről az ítéletről szólt Jézus, amikor az özönvízzel állította párhuzamba. Mindkettő valóságos ítélet.

És Jónás próféta...
Jézus Jónás történetét is szó szerint értelmezte. A farizeusok jelkívánására így válaszolt:

„Ez a gonosz és parázna nemzedék jelt követel, de nem adatik neki más jel, csak a Jónás próféta jele.
Mert ahogyan Jónás három nap és három éjjel volt a hal gyomrában, úgy lesz az Emberfia is a föld belsejében három nap és három éjjel.
A ninivei férfiak feltámadnak az ítéletkor ezzel a nemzedékkel együtt, és elítélik ezt a nemzedéket, mert ők megtértek Jónás prédikálására; ámde itt nagyobb van Jónásnál! (Máté 12.39-41.)

Ez a párhuzam is egyértelmű. Jézus valóságosan három napig volt a sírban, mielőtt feltámadt, ahogy Jónás is három napot töltött a hal gyomrában. Ez szó szerinti értelmezés, én is így értelmezem. Nem lehet másképp olvasni.

Amúgy nem azon kellene fennakadni, hogyan nyelhette le egy óriási hal Jónást. Hanem inkább azon, hogy az az oktalan állat engedelmeskedett Istennek; lenyelte Jónást ahogy Isten rendelte, elúszott vele oda, ahová Isten rendelte, és ott kilökte a prófétát. Az ember, akinek sokkal több értelme van, korántsem ilyen engedelmes a Teremtőjének.
Én inkább azon tűnődtem, hogyan lehetett egy ilyen ember, mint Jónás, Isten embere. Hogyan lehetett próféta.
Isten elküldi Ninivébe, hogy hirdesse az ott lakóknak: elpusztul Ninive, ha nem térnek meg a bűneikből. Jónás meg nem akar Ninivébe menni. Ha elpusztul, hát hadd pusztuljon! Annál jobb! Annyival is kevesebb pogány lesz! 
És egész más irányba indul el.
El akar futni Isten elől. Hogy jut ilyen eszébe?
Hajóra száll, és a tengeren jön a vihar. Ekkor már leesik neki, hogy nem kellett volna elfutni. Sorsvetés kimutatja, hogy Jónás a veszedelem okozója. Bevallja a matrózoknak, hogy miatta van a vihar, és javasolja, hogy dobják őt ki a hajóból, ha életben akarnak maradni. Halálra szánja magát. A matrózok vonakodnak, de végül a halálfélelem ráviszi őket: kidobják a prófétát a hajóból a biztos pusztulásba. És a vihar megszűnik.
Jön a hal, és elnyeli Jónást. Nem tudom, hány imát mondhatott el Jónás ott a hal gyomrában. De biztos, hogy azt hitte, nem jön ki onnan többet. Aztán a harmadik napon mégis meglátja a napvilágot. Ott van a tengerparton, Ninivéhez közel.
Most már nem engedetlenkedik. Bemegy Ninivébe, és kihirdeti Isten üzenetét:
"Még negyven nap, és elpusztul Ninive!"
És akkor megtörténik, amire nem számított. "Ninive lakosai azonban hittek Istennek, böjtöt hirdettek, és zsákruhát öltött a város apraja-nagyja." Bűnbánatot tartanak a királytól a közemberig, és könyörögnek Istenhez irgalomért. És elfordítja róluk Isten az ítéletet.
Erre hogy reagál Jónás? "Ez azonban nagyon rosszul esett Jónásnak, és megharagudott."
Megharagszik, amiért Isten nem pusztította el Ninivét. Ez is döbbenet! Kimegy a városból, leül az árnyékba, és várja, mi lesz Ninivével. 
Isten növeszt egy jó nagy bokrot mögé árnyéknak. Aztán reggelre elszárad bokor, Jónás meg napszúrást kap.
"Akkor Isten ezt kérdezte Jónástól: Igazad van-e, amikor haragszol emiatt a bokor miatt? Ő így felelt: Igazam van! Haragszom mindhalálig! (Ilyet mond Istennek!)
Az ÚR ezt mondta: Te szánod ezt a bokrot, amelyért nem fáradtál, és amelyet nem te neveltél; amely egy éjjel felnőtt, másik éjjelre pedig elpusztult.
Én meg ne szánjam meg Ninivét, a nagy várost, amelyben több mint tizenkétszer tízezer ember van, akik nem tudnak különbséget tenni a jobb és a bal kezük között? És ott a sok állat is!" (Jón.4.11)

Én nagyon szeretem Jónás történetét. Jónás annyira emberi a maga idegengyűlöletével, engedetlenségével, aztán az önfeláldozásával, végül a kicsinyességével. És Isten olyan nagyszerű! Milyen türelmes Jónással! Egy fricskával lesöpörhetné a föld színéről! Az a porszem ember egyszerűen hátat fordít a parancsának. Ő mégis tanítja Jónást. Neveli. A viharral, a hallal, a bokorral; szelíden meg akarja győzni. "Nincs igazad Jónás". 
És úgy szeretem a végén az Úr mondatát: "És ott a sok állat is."
Ez nekem olyan vigasztaló! Az állatot is szánja Isten. Számon tartja. Jónás könyve az egyik kedvencem. 
És Jézus ezt valóságos eseménynek tekintette, szó szerint vette, ugyanúgy, ahogy én. Nem is akármilyen eseménnyel állítja párhuzamba: a halálával és a feltámadásával. Ugyanúgy, ahogy Jónás... Ugyanúgy lesz ez is. 
Nem lehet másképp értelmezni, csak szó szerint.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 21)

siriusB írta:


> Írtam már neked, hogy elnézésedet kell kérnem, amiért képtelen vagyok szóról szóra követni minden sorodat. Így is sok szemrehányást kapok a környezetemből, amikor valamit másnapra kell halasztanom. Ezért aztán nem olvastam, ezt sem. Nem ígérhetem, hogy nem lesz még ilyen. Te nagyon gyorsan írsz én meg nagyon lassan olvasok.



Nem neheztelek érte, mondtam már. Semmi baj, nekem se lenne időm minden beírást végigolvasni, ha nem naponta néznék be ide.



siriusB írta:


> Í
> Azért még egyszer rákérdeznék: Ismered a Mahabharatát, Ramajánát, Védákat, Taot, esetleg olvastad a Gilgames eposzt, az akkád Enúma elist? Ismered az indiai, egyiptomi, tibeti teremtéstörténetet? Gondolod az övék nem egyenrangú a tiéddel?



Csak felszínesen ismerem őket, de ne haragudj meg érte: azt gondolom, hogy egyedül a Bibliában található Isten kijelentése.
Isten nem jelenthet ki egymással ellentétes dolgokat a különféle szent könyvekben. Ha ezek bármiben ellene mondanak a biblia teremtéstörténetnek, sajnálom, de én a Bibliának hiszek. Nem azért, mert nekem így tetszik, hanem azért, mert Biblia számomra már igazolta magát.



siriusB írta:


> A "civil" életben azt szakbarbárságnak hívják, ha nem látsz mást, csak a saját kikövezett utadat.



Látok más utakat. Ismerek vallásokat, ha erre gondolsz, bár nem olyan mélyen, mint a Bibliát. Sőt, volt idő, amikor próbáltam is más utakat. De meggyőződtem róla, hogy a Biblia a maga nemében egyedülálló.



siriusB írta:


> Meggyőződésem, hogy egyiket sem olvastad és nem is vagy rá különösebben kíváncsi. Ha nem így lenne, nem volnál ennyire magabiztos. Hidd el, ha megismernéd őket - hitedben nem ingatnának meg - de egy kicsit toleránsabb lennél néhány kérdésben és jobban megértenél engem is.kiss



Miért gondolod, hogy nem vagyok toleráns? Tőlem mindenki abban hisz, amiben akar. Eszemben sincs senkit lebeszélni a hitéről. De ha kérdeztek a Bibliáról, válaszolok rá. A Biblia üzenete az, ami kizárólagosságot követel, nem én.
Ha egyszer Jézus azt mondta: "senki nem mehet az Atyához, hanem ha én általam", ha azt mondta: "Én vagyok az út az igazság és az élet", és én ezt elfogadom, akkor miért várod tőlem, hogy meghazudtolva Őt azt mondjam, van másik igazság is?
Nem mondhatok mást, mint amit Jézus, vagy nem lennék keresztény.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 21)

siriusB írta:


> Kedves Jászladány! Ha te el tudod fogadni, akkor biztos meg is tudod magyarázni. És én nem élcelődöm ezeken. Azt mondtad az előbb, hogy nem voltak jó tanítóim, mert te is kérdeztél és mindig kielégítő választ kaptál.
> 
> Légy szíves legyél a tanítóm és mondd el hogy fért el ennyi állat a bárkán + az élelem, gondolom víz is kellett, mert az özönvíz tengervíz lehetett és hogy nem ették meg egymást az állatok.
> Jónás történetét is szívesen megismerném a cet gyomrában.
> ...



Kedves Sirius, kérdezd meg nyugodtan, amit kétségesnek tartasz, ha tudok, válaszolok rá. 

Arról, hogy hogyan fért el ennyi állat a bárkán, már sok tudós készített számításokat, elméleteket, satöbbiket. A neten biztos sok oldal van róla, de ajánlok egy rövid és érdekes leírást:

http://www.christiananswers.net/hungarian/q-eden/edn-c013h.html

Az egészet érdemes elolvasni, tömören van leírva, képekkel illusztrálva, de ide hosszú lenne bemásolni, inkább klikkelj rá, légyszí.

Jónás történetéről jpcikának írtam nagyon röviden (fentebb), amiket én leglényegesebbnek tartok a történetből. Majd később még visszatérhetünk rá, de most megyek aludni.


----------



## najahuha (2009 December 21)

siriusB írta:


> <link rel="File-List" href="file:///C:%5CDOCUME%7E1%5CDRA8F7%7E1.BEN%5CLOCALS%7E1%5CTemp%5Cmsohtml1%5C01%5Cclip_filelist.xml"><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:HyphenationZone>21</w:HyphenationZone> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" LatentStyleCount="156"> </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><style> <!-- /* Font Definitions */ @font-face {font-family:BookAntiqua-Italic; panose-1:0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0; mso-font-charset:238; mso-generic-font-family:auto; mso-font-formatther; mso-font-pitch:auto; mso-font-signature:5 0 0 0 2 0;} @font-face {font-family:Garamond-Italic; panose-1:0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0; mso-font-charset:238; mso-generic-font-family:auto; mso-font-formatther; mso-font-pitch:auto; mso-font-signature:5 0 0 0 2 0;} /* Style Definitions */ p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal {mso-style-parent:""; margin:0cm; margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:12.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";} @page Section1 {size:595.3pt 841.9pt; margin:70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt; mso-header-margin:35.4pt; mso-footer-margin:35.4pt; mso-paper-source:0;} div.Section1 {page:Section1;} --> </style><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable {mso-style-name:"Normál táblázat"; mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; mso-style-noshow:yes; mso-style-parent:""; mso-padding-alt:0cm 5.4pt 0cm 5.4pt; mso-para-margin:0cm; mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:10.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-ansi-language:#0400; mso-fareast-language:#0400; mso-bidi-language:#0400;} </style> <![endif]--> _Az Ábrahám az ti atyáto__ķ __nagy kévánsággal kévánta látni ezt az én napomat, látta és örvendezett. Mondána__ķ __azért a Zsidó__ķ__; ötven esztendőd nincsen meg, és Ábrahámot láttad?_
> _<o></o>_
> _Mondá nékie__ķ __Jézus: B i z o n y , b i z o n y m o n d o m n é k t e __ķ __, m i n e __ķ __e l ő t t e Á b r a h á m v o l n a , *é n v a g y o *_*ķ *_*.*<o></o>_
> _<o></o>_
> ...




Kedves siriusB !

Ha mindent valósan kell értelmezni a Bibliában, akkor 

_Mondá nékie__ķ __Jézus: B i z o n y , b i z o n y m o n d o m n é k t e __ķ __, m i n e __ķ __e l ő t t e Á b r a h á m v o l n a , *é n v a g y o *_*ķ *_*.*<o></o>_
_<o></o>_

nem más, mint a LÉLEKVÁNDORLÁS.

.


----------



## ionon (2009 December 21)

siriusB írta:


> Azért még egyszer rákérdeznék: Ismered a Mahabharatát, Ramajánát, Védákat, Taot, esetleg olvastad a Gilgames eposzt, az akkád Enúma elist? Ismered az indiai, egyiptomi, tibeti teremtéstörténetet?


Tudod én sem olvastam EME műveket pusztító lennék ezért?


----------



## ionon (2009 December 21)

Jaszladany írta:


> Nem lehet másképp értelmezni, csak szó szerint.


jé szóval az ajkadon jöttél e világra és mindent értettél egyből vagy a kezedben is ott volt már kis testvérként a "bűnbiblia" e fogantatás jele lettél mára (karó a sivatagban ne tévelyegjünk el mert halál vár reánk)


----------



## siriusB (2009 December 21)

najahuha írta:


> Kedves siriusB !
> 
> Ha mindent valósan kell értelmezni a Bibliában, akkor
> 
> ...



Bizony mondom ez így van, de nem ez az egyedüli árulkodó igehely!


----------



## najahuha (2009 December 21)

Kedves Jaszladany !

Pár hozzászólással előrébb ezt írtad:

".....Jézus viszont úgy fogad el Téged, ahogy vagy....."

majd ezt:

".....Jézus pedig Isten megtestesülése, tehát azonos Istennel, nincs külön szeretete. Csak Isten szeretete van...."

majd ezt:

".....Pedig Jézus vissza fog térni, de most már ítélettel. És ezt is valóságosan és szó szerint kell értelmezni....."


Ha Jézus úgy fogad el, ahogy vagyok, vajon miért kell ítélettel eljönnie ?
Ha Jézus a maga ítéletét --- az önzetlen szeretetbelijét !!! --- hozza, akkor vajon mire föl "áltatta" az embereket, hogy úgy fogadja el őket, ahogy vannak?
Ha Jézus az Isten ítéletét hozza, akkor gyakorlatilag szolga.
Ha Jézus gyakorlatilag egy az Istennel, akkor bizony nem tudja az egyik kéz, mit csinál a másik......( Az egyik ad, a másik elvesz...) 

és még számtalan kérdés tolul föl.


MIndezek azt erősítik meg bennem, hogy a fenti magyarázások szimpla kimagyarázások, és a HIThez ezeknek már nincs közük, mert ezek a HIT logikájával nem megindokolhatóak.
Az erre vonatkozó iskolák ( teológia - bármelyik - jómagam is jártam az Egyetem térre Nyíri professzorhoz.../ célja gyakorlatilag a logikai bukfenceknek egyfajta teológiai szorosra zárása.

Ha nem így lenne, akkor a kereszténységnek nem lenne ennyi felekezete, és e felekezetek nem harcolnának egymás ellen hol kíméletlenül, hol alig észrevehetően.....


A _protestantizmus_ név onnan ered, hogy midőn az1529. évi speyeri birodalmi gyűlésen a reformáció híveire hátrányos határozatot hoztak, amely szerint azok a rendek, amelyek addig a wormsi határozatot  megtartották, azok ezentúl is tartsák meg, amelyek pedig nem tartották meg, azok minden további újítással hagyjanak fel és a misetartást engedjék meg. E határozat ellen a szász választó öt másik fejedelemmel és 14 birodalmi várossal együtt ünnepélyesen tiltakozott, protestált és ezen protestációban ügyüket a császár, az összehívandó egyetemes vagy német zsinat és minden részrehajlástól mentes keresztény bíró elé fellebbezték.
Később a protestantizmus név alá befoglalták mindazokat, akik a reformáció alaki és anyagi elveit elfogadták, vagyis akik elfogadták egyfelől azon nézetet, hogy a keresztény vallásnak egyedüli alapja a minden emberi tételtől és tekintélytől függetlenül magyarázandó Szentírás , másfelől a hit által való megigazulás tanát, vagyis azon nézetet, hogy az üdv minden papi közvetítés s minden érdemünk nélkül, ingyen, Isten kegyelméből adatik. Az egyes hitcikkeknek, különösen az úrvacsorára és az eleve elrendelésre vonatkozóknak, különbözőképen való magyarázása folytán a protestáns egyház már a 16. században külön evangélikus (lutheránus) és külön református vagy kálvinista egyházzá szakadt szét, mely szakadást a dordrechti zsinat határozatai még erősebbé tettek. Később mindkét egyház keblében ismét kisebb felekezetek és pártok keletkeztek, de összes elágazásai a protestáns egyháznak abban egyetértenek, hogy a római katolikus egyház csalhatatlan és egyedül üdvözítő voltának ellentmondanak és ebből következően a csalhatatlan pápa és püspökök főhatóságát, Szűz Mária és a szentek segítségül hívását, a szerzetesi és papi fogadalmakat, a búcsújárást, a miseáldozatot, a szentségek hetes számát (két szentséget fogadnak el: keresztség, úrvacsora ), a tisztítótűzről szóló tant, a jó cselekedetek érdemszerűségét elvetik. Németországban azóta, hogy 1817-ben a lutheri és kálvini egyházak egy közös, országos szervezetet is létrehoztak, inkább az _evangelisch_ elnevezést használják a két nagy protestáns felekezet összefoglaló neveként. Magyarországon a protestantizmus szónak a két reformált egyházra vonatkozó használata csak a 19.században lett szokássá.
A *protestantizmus* a kereszténységnek a 16. századi, nyugat-európai reformáció újítóinak főként a közülük kiemelkedő Luther Márton és Kálvin János nézeteit, bibliaértelmezéseit hangsúlyozó vallási irányzata, több egymástól dogmatikában és egyházi gyakorlatban eltérő felekezet gyűjtőfogalma.

A keresztesek kiirtották a palesztinai zsidóságot, 1290-ben kiutasítják a zsidókat Angliából, 1348 és 1349-ben háromszáz zsidó közösséget pusztítanak ki a német-római birodalomban, 1394-ben Franciaországból űzik el őket, 1492-ben Spanyolországból, 1479-ben pedig Portugáliából. Csak ezek után mondta el az idős Luther Márton uszító beszédeit a zsidók ellen, csak ezek után jöttek a reformáció utáni zsidóüldözések és a kelet-európai pogromok.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 21)

siriusB írta:


> <link rel="File-List" href="file:///C:%5CDOCUME%7E1%5CDRA8F7%7E1.BEN%5CLOCALS%7E1%5CTemp%5Cmsohtml1%5C01%5Cclip_filelist.xml"><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:HyphenationZone>21</w:HyphenationZone> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" LatentStyleCount="156"> </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><style> <!-- /* Font Definitions */ @font-face {font-family:BookAntiqua-Italic; panose-1:0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0; mso-font-charset:238; mso-generic-font-family:auto; mso-font-formatther; mso-font-pitch:auto; mso-font-signature:5 0 0 0 2 0;} @font-face {font-family:Garamond-Italic; panose-1:0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0; mso-font-charset:238; mso-generic-font-family:auto; mso-font-formatther; mso-font-pitch:auto; mso-font-signature:5 0 0 0 2 0;} /* Style Definitions */ p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal {mso-style-parent:""; margin:0cm; margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:12.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";} @page Section1 {size:595.3pt 841.9pt; margin:70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt; mso-header-margin:35.4pt; mso-footer-margin:35.4pt; mso-paper-source:0;} div.Section1 {page:Section1;} --> </style><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable {mso-style-name:"Normál táblázat"; mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; mso-style-noshow:yes; mso-style-parent:""; mso-padding-alt:0cm 5.4pt 0cm 5.4pt; mso-para-margin:0cm; mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:10.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-ansi-language:#0400; mso-fareast-language:#0400; mso-bidi-language:#0400;} </style> <![endif]--> _Az Ábrahám az ti atyáto__ķ __nagy kévánsággal kévánta látni ezt az én napomat, látta és örvendezett. Mondána__ķ __azért a Zsidó__ķ__; ötven esztendőd nincsen meg, és Ábrahámot láttad?_
> _<o></o>_
> _Mondá nékie__ķ __Jézus: B i z o n y , b i z o n y m o n d o m n é k t e __ķ __, m i n e __ķ __e l ő t t e Á b r a h á m v o l n a , *é n v a g y o *_*ķ *_*.*<o></o>_
> _<o></o>_
> ...



Ha szövegösszefüggésében nézed, látod, hogy Jézus beszédébe belekötnek a kívülállók, miközben Ő a tanítványait tanítja.

"Monda azért Jézus a benne hívő zsidóknak: Ha ti megmaradtok az én beszédemben, bizonynyal az én tanítványaim vagytok; És megismeritek az igazságot, és az igazság szabadokká tesz titeket."

És most közbeszólnak, azok, akik nem hisznek Benne:

"Felelének néki: Ábrahám magva vagyunk, és nem szolgáltunk soha senkinek: mimódon mondod te, hogy szabadokká lesztek?
Felele nékik Jézus: Bizony, bizony mondom néktek, hogy mindaz, a ki bűnt cselekszik, szolgája a bűnnek."

A közbeszólok elegánsan elfelejtik, hogy abban a pillanatban is római megszállás alatt voltak, tehát nem voltak szabadok. Jézus azonban a bűn rabságáról beszél, és az attól alól szabadulásról, nem földi függetlenségről.

"Tudom, hogy Ábrahám magva vagytok; de meg akartok engem ölni, mert az én beszédemnek nincs helye nálatok."

Tehát nem vonja kétségbe a közbeszólok testi származását, de leleplezi a szándékaikat.

"Én azt beszélem, a mit az én Atyámnál láttam; ti is azt cselekszitek azért, a mit a ti atyátoknál láttatok."

Itt már szellemi dolgokról beszél, különböző lelkületről, hisz a zsidók nyilván nem láthatták Ábrahámot. Ők azonban testileg akarják értelmezni:
 
"Felelének és mondának néki: A mi atyánk Ábrahám. Monda nékik Jézus: Ha Ábrahám gyermekei volnátok, az Ábrahám dolgait cselekednétek.
Ámde meg akartok engem ölni, olyan embert, a ki az igazságot beszéltem néktek, a melyet az Istentől hallottam. Ábrahám ezt nem cselekedte."

Bár testileg Ábrahámtól származnak, a lelkületük nem Ábrahámé.

"Ti a ti atyátok dolgait cselekszitek. Mondának azért néki: Mi nem paráznaságból születtünk; egy atyánk van, az Isten."

A zsidók ezt már jól értelmezik. Tiltakoznak azzal, hogy ők is Ábrahám hitét követik, miközben burkolt célzást tesznek a Jézus születése körüli szóbeszédre.

"Monda azért nékik Jézus: Ha az Isten volna a ti atyátok, szeretnétek engem: mert én az Istentől származtam és jöttem; mert nem is magamtól jöttem, hanem ő küldött engem."
Miért nem értitek az én beszédemet? Mert nem hallgatjátok az én szómat."

Jézus arra utal, ha Ábrahámi lelkülettel állnának hozzá, és nem elutasítóan, nem lenne bennük gyilkos érzület.

"Ti az ördög atyától valók vagytok, és a ti atyátok kívánságait akarjátok teljesíteni. Az emberölő volt kezdettől fogva, és nem állott meg az igazságban, mert nincsen ő benne igazság. Mikor hazugságot szól, a sajátjából szól; mert hazug és hazugság atyja."

Ezzel már nyíltan leleplezi a hallgatóság szándékait. Ábrahámi lelkület helyett gyilkos ördögi lelkület van bennük. "Az emberölő" és a hazugság atyja" a Sátán jelzői.

"Mivelhogy pedig én igazságot szólok, nem hisztek nékem.
Ki vádol engem közületek bűnnel? Ha pedig igazságot szólok: miért nem hisztek ti nékem? A ki az Istentől van, hallgatja az Isten beszédeit; azért nem hallgatjátok ti, mert nem vagytok az Istentől valók."

Jézus arra utal, hogy aki Isten szellemével van kapcsolatban, az felismeri Isten szavait az Ő beszédében. Aki pedig felismeri, szívesen hallgatja. Aki viszont nem Isten szellemével van kapcsolatban, az a másik úrral, az ördöggel van kapcsolatban, mivel a bűn szolgája. Jézus máshol említést tesz arról, hogy a két úr közül valamelyiket mindenki szolgálja.

"Felelének azért a zsidók és mondának néki: Nem jól mondjuk-é mi, hogy te Samaritánus vagy, és ördög van benned? Felele Jézus: Nincs én bennem ördög; hanem tisztelem az én Atyámat, és ti gyaláztok engem."

Itt már nagyon dühösek rá az ellenfelei. Csak ez az egyetlen érvük maradt, amit máshol is hangoztatnak: Jézus Belzebub fejedelmével van kapcsolatban, és még azzal a logikátlansággal sem foglalkoznak, hogy azokat a csodákat, amiket Jézus tesz, nem lehet másképp tenni, csak Isten ereje által.

"Pedig én nem keresem az én dicsőségemet: van a ki keresi és megítéli.
Bizony, bizony mondom néktek, ha valaki megtartja az én beszédemet, nem lát halált soha örökké."

Ez már nyílt utalás Jézustól isteni mivoltára, azaz azonosságára az Ószövetség Istenével. Fel is háborodnak rajta az ellenfelei:

"Mondának azért néki a zsidók: Most értettük meg, hogy ördög van benned. Ábrahám meghalt, a próféták is; és te azt mondod: Ha valaki megtartja az én beszédemet, nem kóstol halált örökké."
"Avagy nagyobb vagy-é te a mi atyánknál Ábrahámnál, a ki meghalt? A próféták is meghaltak: kinek állítod te magadat?"

Jézus tudja, ha egyetlen szóval válaszol, mint a samáriai asszonynak, azonnal megölik. Nem akarja hergelni őket, meg szeretné őket győzni. Ezért messiási küldetésére utal.

"Felele Jézus: Ha én dicsőítem magamat, az én dicsőségem semmi: az én Atyám az, a ki dicsőít engem, a kiről ti azt mondjátok, hogy a ti Istenetek,
És nem ismeritek őt: de én ismerem őt; és ha azt mondom, hogy nem ismerem őt, hozzátok hasonlóvá, hazuggá leszek: de ismerem őt, és az ő beszédét megtartom.
Ábrahám a ti atyátok örvendezett, hogy meglátja az én napomat; látta is, és örült."

Ez már így is kiveri a biztosítékot. A zsidók pontosan ismerték az Ószövetségi beszámolót arról, hogy Ábrahámot meglátogatta az Úr. Számukra egyértelmű, hogy Jézus erről a találkozásról beszél.
(1 Móz. 18.1
Megjelenék pedig ő néki (Ábrahámnak) az Úr a Mamré tölgyesében, és ő űl vala a sátor ajtajában, a hő napon.)

"Mondának azért néki a zsidók: Még ötven esztendős nem vagy, és Ábrahámot láttad?"
Monda nékik Jézus: Bizony, bizony mondom néktek: Mielőtt Ábrahám lett, én vagyok."

Jézus itt egyértelművé teszi, hogy Ő az, aki találkozott Ábrahámmal, sőt, Ábrahám előtt is létezett már. Az "én vagyok"-kal pedig egyértelműen utal Isten szavaira, amivel Mózesnek mutatkozott be az égő csipkebokornál.

(2 Móz. 3.13-14)
"Mózes pedig monda az Istennek: Ímé én elmegyek az Izráel fiaihoz és ezt mondom nékik: A ti atyáitok Istene küldött engem ti hozzátok; ha azt mondják nékem: Mi a neve? mit mondjak nékik?
És monda Isten Mózesnek: VAGYOK A KI VAGYOK. És monda: Így szólj az Izráel fiaihoz: A VAGYOK küldött engem ti hozzátok".

Ez pedig azt jelentette: Ő az az Isten aki VAN. Mivel a többi isten nincs. Lehet Egyiptomnak akárhány istene, vagy a hinduknak, vagy bárki másnak. Azok az istenek nincsenek. Ez az Isten az, aki VAN.)

Jézus ezzel a VAGYOK-kal azonosította Magát, az egyetlen, létező Istennel, aki VAN. 
Ezért ez a heves reakció a zsidó hallgatóságból:

"Köveket ragadának azért, hogy reá hajigálják; Jézus pedig elrejtőzködék, és kiméne a templomból, átmenvén közöttük; és ilyen módon eltávozék." (Ján. 8.32.)

Kevés híján megölik azért, mert nem kevesebbet állított, mint azt hogy Ő maga az Isten.
Ha akármelyik másik istennek mondta volna magát, Rának, Anubisznak, Jupiternek akárkinek, a zsidók nem foglalkoztak volna vele. De az egyetlen élő Istennek, Jehovának állította magát, és ez a zsidók szemében szörnyű káromlás volt.
Hacsak... nem volt igaz.

Ez a kérdés a mai ember elé is oda van állítva. Káromolta-e Jézus az Istent? Vagy igazat szólt?
Jézus volt az egyetlen a történelemben, akit nem azért ítéltek halálra, amit tett, hanem azért, akinek mondta magát. Ha azt mondod, nem mondott igazat, istenkáromlónak nevezed, és jóváhagyod a kivégzését. Ha azt mondod, igazat szólt... miért nem hiszel neki? 
"Ki vádol engem közületek bűnnel? Ha pedig igazságot szólok: miért nem hisztek ti nékem?"


----------



## najahuha (2009 December 21)

*A jézusi tanítások előzményei a keleti kultúrkörben * 

 Gudea sumer király
 i.e. 2144-2124 

 A kiáradó élet vizével ábrázolva.  

 Jézus Krisztus
 (Christos = Messiás) 

 _”A Te szíved a __szeretet __kelyhe, melyből úgy kell kiáradni annak, amint a kezemben lévő pohárból az életvize árad.”_ 

 _„Ninda-Gis-Bisum (isten) megtöri az __égi eredetű kenyeret__”_  

 _„Im-Ti-A-Ta (isten) …az __élet vizével__ meghinti”_  

 _„Én új törvényt adok Nektek, hogy egymást __szeressétek__!”_ 

 _„Egyétek ez az én testem, amit adok a világ életéért!”_ 

 _„Valaki pedig azon vízből iszik, melyet én adok neki, soha meg nem szomjúhozik, hanem ez a __víz örök életre__ buzgó kútfeje lesz őbenne.”_ (keresztelkedés) 

 Mind a ketten a *szerető, gondoskodó, kegyelettel teli Jó-Istenről* beszéltek, aki maga az igazság.

*Zoroaszter = Zarathustra i.e. 628-551 vallásalapító* *perzsiában* 
 
_„Elrejtve, titkon, lelkünk mélyéből egy hang szól hozzánk. A __szentlélek__nek tiszta szava ez, sugallva gondolatodat, fűtve érzéseidet, szavaidat és cselekedeteidet egészen úgy, mintha azt Istentől magától nyernéd, mintha szent színe előtt állnál…….Soha ne feledd, hogy az __igazságra dobbanó szívben Isten maga szól__ hozzád…Igen, én Istenem, Te teremtetted e gyönyörű világot, Te alkottad rá a sok virágot. _
_Abban különbözik a jó a gonosztól, hogy a jó mindig hallgat a szentlélek szavára, a lelkedből jövő Isten hangjára. Az értelemnek, a szellemnek nagy válaszútja ez, ahol nem számít sem a __szegénység__, sem a lenézés, a gúny, és már nem használ a __pénz __és a __hatalom__ sem. Támogasd a jót, az igazat és megsemmisíted a gonoszt minden rosszaságával.”_ 


 Az apostolok jelentős része keleti irányba ment téríteni: 
*Bertalan:* Örményországba került, más források szerint Indiába. 
*Júdás Tádé:* Mezopotámia felé, ez valószínűleg Észak-Mezopotámiát, Edessát (a mai Urfa) városát jelenti, (mai Dél-Törökország). 
*András:* Szkítiába ment téríteni. Ez jelentheti az Eufrátesztől keletre eső területet. 
*Fülöp:* szintén Szkítiába indult. 
*Tamás:* a párthusokhoz, médekhez, perzsákhoz, baktriaiakhoz  

A kereszténységnek létezik egy ritkán hangsúlyozott keleti kötődése mind előzményében mind a korai történetében.​

*Antiókia* a kereszténység egykori bölcsője, Róma és Alexandria után a birodalom 3. legnagyobb városa.  

A város lakóit személyesen Szent Péter és Pál apostol térítette keresztény hitre. A császárok által elismert városi függetlenség miatt ebben a városban nem volt keresztény-üldözés, így az I. század végére a keresztény vallás és kultúra fellegvárává változott. Az egész birodalomban itt volt a legnépesebb keresztény közösség. 

*Korabeli viszonyok Antiókiában*

_„A megszakításokkal 600 évig tartó római uralom alatt Antiókiát 11 alkalommal foglalták el külső ellenséges csapatok, melyből 5 alkalommal teljesen kifosztották és tönkretették. További két ostromban nem sikerült bevenni a várost. A város 4 alkalommal teljesen vagy csaknem teljesen leégett. A tűzből 3 véletlen keletkezett, egyszer azonban a perzsák égették porig miután kifosztották és a túlélőket rabságba hajtották. A 4 nagy tűzvészen kívül több jelentős gyújtogatás történt a nagyszámú lázadás során. Ezen 600 év alatt a várost több 100 földrengés sújtotta, melyek közül 8 a földdel tette egyenlővé. 2 másik nagy rengés hagyott némi épületet. Legalább három 25%-os halálozási rátával járó halálos járvány sújtotta a várost. Végül legalább 5 súlyos éhínségről emlékeznek meg a leírások. Ez összesen 41 nagy társadalmi vagy természeti katasztrófát jelent, átlagosan 11 évenként egyet._
_A keresztény térítések korában a városra a nyomorúság, veszély, a kétségbeesés és gyűlölet jellemző, ahol az átlagos család nyomorúságos életet élt a mocskos és zsúfolt negyedekben, ahol a gyermekek fele meghalt szülés közben, az életben maradók pedig legalább egyik szülejüket elvesztették még kamasz kor előtt. A város belső ellenséges hangulatát a nagyszámú különféle etnikum és a nagyszámú átutazó idegen határozta meg. A városban virágzott a bűnözés, és éjszaka veszélyes volt az utcán tartózkodni. Ezek az állapotok általánosnak mondhatók a Római Birodalom más korabeli városaiban is.”_ 


Visszautalnék pár hozzászólással előrébb mondottamra, amikor a kilátástalanság az egyéneket fogékonnyá teszi bármi újra, bármire, amiben újra hihetnek.

.​


----------



## najahuha (2009 December 21)

Jaszladany írta:


> Ha szövegösszefüggésében nézed, látod, hogy Jézus beszédébe belekötnek a kívülállók, miközben Ő a tanítványait tanítja.
> 
> "Monda azért Jézus a benne hívő zsidóknak: Ha ti megmaradtok az én beszédemben, bizonynyal az én tanítványaim vagytok; És megismeritek az igazságot, és az igazság szabadokká tesz titeket."
> 
> ...





Kedves Jaszladany !


Ez mind szép és jó.

Csakhogy:

Jézus tudhatta volna, hogy ezek a népek mindezt nem érthetik és nem foghatják föl a maguk szintjén, példabeszédek ide vagy oda.

Ha Jézus tudta, és mindezeket mégis azért cselekedte, hogy a próféciák beteljesüljenek, akkor máris ott van az ELEVE elrendelés.

stb. stb...

Szóval hitvita szempontjából lehet, hogy megállja a helyét , ámbár ugye a FELEKEZETEK álláspontja kellően eltérő, így a valóság megint rejtve marad előttünk.
Én nem is hitvitázni akarok, mert ez nem annak a helye. Itt evolúcióról és teremtésről kell szólnia a gondolatoknak.

.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 21)

najahuha írta:


> Kedves Jaszladany !
> 
> Pár hozzászólással előrébb ezt írtad:
> 
> ...



Ó, kedves najahuha! Látom, hogy annyi témában jártas vagy, és sok dolgot ismersz. Logikusan gondolkodsz, és jók a kérdéseid is. Nem te tehetsz róla, hogy a bibliai dolgok mégis bonyolultnak tűnnek a számodra. Pál apostol mondta:

"A nem lelki ember pedig nem fogadja el az Isten Lelkének dolgait, mert ezeket bolondságnak tekinti, sőt megismerni sem képes: mert csak lelki módon lehet azokat megítélni." 
1Kor. 2.14

De azért teszek egy kósza kísérletet a homály eloszlatására. Tehát a kérdéseid:

Ha Jézus úgy fogad el, ahogy vagyok, vajon miért kell ítélettel eljönnie ?

Isten úgy fogad el, ahogy vagy. 
"Az Isten pedig a mi hozzánk való szerelmét abban mutatta meg, hogy mikor még bűnösök voltunk, Krisztus érettünk meghalt." (Róma 5. )

A kegyelem idejét éljük, amikor még mindenki számára van lehetőség arra, hogy elhagyva bűneit az Istenhez forduljon. Erre utaltam azzal, hogy Ésaiás próféciájának az első fejezete beteljesedett, de az ítéletről szóló még nem.
Mert a kegyelem ideje egyszer lejár.
"E tudatlanságnak idejét azért elnézvén az Isten, mostan parancsolja az embereknek, mindenkinek mindenütt, hogy megtérjenek:
Mivelhogy rendelt egy napot, melyen megítéli majd a föld kerekségét igazságban egy férfiú által, kit arra rendelt; bizonyságot tévén mindenkinek, az által, hogy feltámasztá őt halottaiból." (Csel 17.31.)

Tehát most van lehetőség a megtérésre. Mikor Jézus visszatér, ez a lehetőség már lezárul. Mint ahogy a haláloddal is le fog zárulni. Most még elfogad úgy, ahogy vagy. Vár, hogy minél többen forduljanak hozzá.

"Nem késik el az ígérettel az Úr, mint némelyek késedelemnek tartják; hanem hosszan tűr érettünk, nem akarván, hogy némelyek elveszszenek, hanem hogy mindenki megtérésre jusson.
Az Úr napja pedig úgy jő majd el, mint éjjeli tolvaj, a mikor az egek ropogva elmúlnak, az elemek pedig megégve felbomlanak, és a föld és a rajta lévő dolgok is megégnek." 2 Pét. 3.9

Most még lehet jönni hozzá. Aztán bezárul az ajtó, ahogy Noéra rázárta az Úr a bárka ajtaját. És akkor következik az ítélet.

Ha Jézus a maga ítéletét --- az önzetlen szeretetbelijét !!! --- hozza, akkor vajon mire föl "áltatta" az embereket, hogy úgy fogadja el őket, ahogy vannak?

Most elfogad. De azokat, akik gonoszok maradnak, meg fogja ítélni, és jól teszi. Milyen örök élet lenne az, ahol a jóknak együtt kellene élni a gonoszokkal? Ugyanaz lenne, ami itt van a földön, sőtmég rosszabb, mert a gonosz is örökké élne.
És milyen igazság lenne Ő maga, ha sosem kérné számon a gonoszságot azokon, akik ezt soha meg nem bánták, és megmaradtak benne?
Az nem szeretet, hogy a jók közé beengedem a tolvajt és a gyilkost. 

Ha Jézus az Isten ítéletét hozza, akkor gyakorlatilag szolga.

Jézus Isten megtestesülése, pontosabban, Isten beszédének a megtestesülése.
Ján. 1.14
"És az Íge testté lett és lakozék mi közöttünk..."

Isten a megtestesülése, a beszéde, azaz Jézus által fogja megítélni a világot. Ahogy pl. Jézus által is teremtette.

Ha Jézus gyakorlatilag egy az Istennel, akkor bizony nem tudja az egyik kéz, mit csinál a másik......( Az egyik ad, a másik elvesz...)

Erre a fentiekben már válaszoltam.
Isten tervében helye van a kegyelemnek, és helye van az ítéletnek is, ahogyan az emberi igazságszolgáltatásban is megtalálhatók ezek. Nem értem, miért nem látod ennek a logikáját.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 21)

najahuha írta:


> A keresztesek kiirtották a palesztinai zsidóságot, 1290-ben kiutasítják a zsidókat Angliából, 1348 és 1349-ben háromszáz zsidó közösséget pusztítanak ki a német-római birodalomban, 1394-ben Franciaországból űzik el őket, 1492-ben Spanyolországból, 1479-ben pedig Portugáliából. Csak ezek után mondta el az idős Luther Márton uszító beszédeit a zsidók ellen, csak ezek után jöttek a reformáció utáni zsidóüldözések és a kelet-európai pogromok.



Ezekre utaltam én is, amikor az Ószövetségi prófécia beteljesedéséről írtam a zsidó népen. Isten elmondta nekik, milyen átkokkal kell szembenézniük, ha elutasítják az Ő szavát, azaz a Messiást, akin keresztül szól hozzájuk. Már idéztem, de ideidézem újra, mert a bejegyzéseddel együtt még inkább látszik, milyen pontosan beteljesedtek a kétezer évvel korábbi szavak:

"A te földednek gyümölcsét, és minden fáradságos szerzeményedet oly nép emészti fel, a melyet nem ismertél, sőt elnyomott és megnyomorított leszel minden időben."
"Az Úr elvisz téged és a te királyodat, a kit magad fölé emelsz, oly nép közé, a melyet nem ismertél sem te, sem a te atyáid; és szolgálni fogsz ott idegen isteneket: fát és követ."
"És iszonyattá, példabeszéddé és gúnynyá leszel minden népnél, a melyek közé elűz téged az Úr."
A miatt, hogy nem szolgáltad az Urat, a te Istenedet örömmel és jó szívvel, mindennel bővölködvén:
"Szolgálod majd a te ellenségeidet, a kiket reád bocsát az Úr, éhen és szomjan, mezítelen és mindennek szűkiben; és vasigát vet a te nyakadra, míglen elpusztít téged."
Hoz az Úr ellened népet * meszszünnen, a földnek széléről, nem különben, a mint repül a + sas; oly népet, a melynek nyelvét nem érted;
"Vad tekintetű népet, a mely nem tiszteli a vén embert, és a gyermeknek nem kedvez:
"És felemészti a te barmodnak tenyészését és a te földednek gyümölcsét, mígnem kipusztulsz; a mely nem hágy néked a te gabonádból, borodból, olajodból, és a te teheneidnek fajzásából, juhaidnak elléséből, mígnem kiveszít téged."
"És megszáll téged minden városodban, míglen leomolnak a te magas és erős kőfalaid, a melyekben bízol, minden te földeden: megszáll téged minden városodban, minden te földeden, a melyet az Úr, a te Istened ád néked."
"És szétszór téged az Úr minden nép közé, a földnek egyik végétől a földnek másik végéig; és szolgálni fogsz ott idegen isteneket, a kiket sem te nem ismertél, sem a te atyáid: fát és követ.
"De e nemzetek között sem pihensz meg, és nem lesz a te talpadnak nyugodalma; mert rettegő szívet, epedő szemeket és sóvárgó lelket ád ott néked az Úr."
"És a te életed kétséges lesz majd előtted: és rettegni fogsz éjjel és nappal, és nem bízol életedben.
"Reggel azt mondod: Bárcsak estve volna! estve pedig azt mondod: Bárcsak reggel volna! - a te szívednek rettegései miatt, a melylyel rettegsz, és a te szemeidnek látása miatt, a melyet látsz." (5 Móz. 28.)

Íme a zsidó nép történelme az utóbbi 2000 évben. Ezek után mondja valaki, hogy Jézusban nem a Messiást utasították el.

És láthatod kedves najahuha, hogy van ítélet. Ezt jól mutatja a zsidó nép példája.
Isten tud gyengéd és szelíd hangon beszélni, ahogy beszélt Jónással, vagy Illéssel... De tud nagyon kemény hangon is szólni.
És ezt nem a maga érdekében teszi, hanem azok érdekében és védelmében, akik Őt, azaz az igazságot választják a bűn és a gonoszság helyett.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 21)

najahuha írta:


> Kedves Jaszladany !
> 
> 
> Ez mind szép és jó.
> ...



Nem én tértem el, az evolúció és teremtés témától. Ha jól emlékszem, inkább Te kezdted filozófiai dolgokkal, Sitchinnel és ilyenekkel.

Ne aggódj azokért az emberekért, akik nem értették meg teljesen Jézus beszédeit és cselekedeteit. Azok, akik *meg akarták érteni*, a maguk idejében megértették azt is, amit addig nem értettek.

Akik ellenségesen és elutasítóan álltak Jézushoz, a saját hibájukból nem értették meg Őt.

Nincs eleve elrendelés. Minden a Te hozzáállásodon múlik.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 21)

najahuha írta:


> *A jézusi tanítások előzményei a keleti kultúrkörben *
> 
> Gudea sumer király
> i.e. 2144-2124
> ...




Jézus tanításai az *Ószövetségen* alapulnak kedves najahuha, nem Zarahustrán, sem máson, az Ószövetség pedig jóval korábbi ennél, pláne Mózes könyve, amire a fenti Újszövetségi igerészek utalnak.
De ez nem az Újszövetségből való:

”A Te szíved a szeretet kelyhe, melyből úgy kell kiáradni annak, amint a kezemben lévő pohárból az életvize árad.”
 ​Ezt az idézetet ne tulajdonítsd Jézusnak, ez nem Tőle származik.

„Én új törvényt adok Nektek, hogy egymást szeressétek!”
 
Ez már Jézustól van. Nem kellett érte Zarahustrához menni. Tízparancsolat:

"Bosszúálló ne légy, és haragot ne tarts a te néped fiai ellen, hanem szeressed felebarátodat, mint magadat." (3Móz.19.16).

A szeretet parancsa csak azért volt "új", mert az idők során az írástudók mindenfélét rápakoltak Mózes törvényeire.

„Egyétek ez az én testem, amit adok a világ életéért!” 

Ez az utolsó páskavacsorán hangzott el Jézustól, aki az *Isten Báránya.*
Ján. 1.36
És (Keresztelő János) ránézvén Jézusra, a mint ott jár vala, monda: Ímé az Isten Báránya!

Mire utalt ezzel Keresztelő János?
Az utolsó csapás során Egyiptomban, a megmeneküléshez minden izraelita családnak meg kellett ölnie egy bárányt. (1 éves, hím, ép bárányt, és a csontja nem törhetett meg. Ez volt a Páskabárány.)
A Páskabárány húsát meg kellett enni a szabadulás éjszakáján, vérét pedig az ajtófélfára kellett kenni, hogy amikor utolsó csapásként eljön a pusztító Egyiptomra, elkerülje az izraelita házakat. Ahol meglátta a bárány vérét az ajtófélfán, oda nem be öldökölni; így az izraelita családokban nem haltak meg az elsőszülöttek.
A bárány élete és vére által megmenekültek az izraeilták a pusztítótól, és egyúttal megszabadultak az egyiptomi szolgaságból.
A Páskabárány Jézus előképe volt. (Előkép, amikor fizikai dolgok prófétikus jelleggel szellemi jelentéstartalmat hordoznak.)
A Páska (ami Egyiptomban a megmenekülést jelentette) később rendtartássá vált Mózes törvényében, hogy az izraeliták nemzedékről nemzedékre továbbadják ennek emlékét. Ám minden egyes Páskabárány előre is utalt, Jézus áldozatára, Isten Bárányára, az igazi Páskabárányra, aki megmenti a pusztítótól az emberiséget, és kiszabadítja a bűn szolgaságából. Ezért nevezte János Jézust az Isten Bárányának.

Mivel a Páskabárányt el kellett fogyasztani, erre utalt Jézus az utolsó vacsorán:

Mát. 26.26
"Mikor pedig evének, vevé Jézus a kenyeret és hálákat adván, megtöré és adá a tanítványoknak, és monda: Vegyétek, egyétek; ez az én testem."
 
Ez azt jelentette: Én vagyok az a Bárány, amelyről minden Páska beszélt. Egyétek, ez az én testem, az igazi Bárány teste, egyétek, hogy megmeneküljetek!
Ezt jelképezte a kenyér (a kovásztalanság Krisztus bűntelenségére utalt) a bor pedig Jézus vérét, mely a kereszten folyt ki, és amit nem az ajtófélfára kell kenni, hiszen szellemi ereje van, hanem bor (más olvasatban szőlőlé) formájában kell magunkhoz vennünk.

Ezt a Páskát Jézus nem a Páska napján, hanem egy nappal korábban fogyasztotta el a tanítványaival. A Páska ünnepe másnap volt, pénteken, de tudta, hogy akkor már nem tarthatják meg ezt a vacsorát: mert azon a Páskán az igazi Bárány, Ő fog megáldoztatni.

Péter apostol így ír erről:
"Tudván, hogy nem veszendő holmin, ezüstön vagy aranyon váltattatok meg a ti atyáitoktól örökölt hiábavaló életetekből; 
Hanem drága véren, mint hibátlan és szeplőtlen bárányén, a Krisztusén:" (1Pét. 1.19)

Pál apostol pedig így:
Tisztítsátok el azért a régi kovászt, hogy legyetek új tésztává, a minthogy kovász nélkül valók vagytok; mert hiszen a mi húsvéti bárányunk, a Krisztus, megáldoztatott érettünk. (1 Kor. 5.7)

(ezt most nagyon röviden mondtam, de ha nem érthető, kifejtem bővebben)

Erről szólnak Jézusnak a fenti szavai kedves najahuha, nem Zarahustráról. De ehhez ismerni kell az ószövetségi előképeket. Pl. a következőt is:

„Valaki pedig azon vízből iszik, melyet én adok neki, soha meg nem szomjúhozik, hanem ez a víz örök életre buzgó kútfeje lesz őbenne.” (keresztelkedés) 

Tévedés. Ez nem a keresztelkedésről szól, hanem a Szent Lélekről. A samáriai asszonynak mondta Jézus a kútnál, (ahol ivásról volt szó, nem bemerítkezésről).
Ezzel cseng össze Jézus megszólalása a templomban:

Ján. 7.37-39
"Az ünnep utolsó nagy napján pedig felálla Jézus és kiálta, mondván: Ha valaki szomjúhozik, jőjjön én hozzám, és igyék. A ki hisz én bennem, a mint az írás mondotta, élő víznek folyamai ömlenek annak belsejéből.
Ezt pedig mondja vala a Lélekről, a melyet veendők valának az ő benne hívők: mert még nem vala Szent Lélek; mivelhogy Jézus még nem dicsőítteték meg."
 
Jézusról nagyon ritkán van feljegyezve, hogy kiáltott volna. Miért kiáltott most mégis? És mire utalt a megszólalása, amire a tömeg így reagált:

Ján. 7.40
"Sokan azért a sokaság közül, a mint hallák e beszédet, ezt mondják vala: Bizonynyal ez ama Próféta."

Amikor a pusztában vándorló izraelitáknak elfogyott a vizük, és szomjaztak, Isten így szólt Mózeshez:

2 Móz. 17.5
"És az Úr monda Mózesnek: Eredj el a nép előtt és végy magad mellé Izráel vénei közűl; pálczádat is, melylyel a folyót megsujtottad, vedd kezedbe és indulj el.
Ímé én oda állok te elődbe a sziklára a Hóreben, és te sujts a sziklára, és víz jő ki abból, hogy igyék a nép. És úgy cselekedék Mózes Izráel vénei szeme láttára."

Pál apostol így utal erre az eseményre a Korinthusi levélben:

1 Kor. 10.1
"Nem akarom pedig, hogy ne tudjátok, atyámfiai, hogy a mi atyáink mindnyájan a felhő alatt voltak, és mindnyájan a tengeren mentek által;...
És mindnyájan egy lelki italt ittak, mert ittak a lelki kősziklából, a mely követi vala őket, e kőszikla pedig a Krisztus volt." (I kor. 10.4)

Íme egy újabb ószövetségi előkép Krisztusról: a Kőszikla, melyből víz fakad. Mózes vízfakasztásának emlékére hordozták körbe a zsidók a vizet az ünnep utolsó napján. Ezt nézte Jézus, amikor egyszer csak felállt, és felkiáltott:
"Ha valaki szomjúhozik, jőjjön én hozzám, és igyék. "
 
Tudta, hogy ez az egész ceremónia róla szól, ezért kiáltotta oda: "Én vagyok az!" "Én vagyok az a Kőszikla!" "Hozzám gyertek!"

A nép is Mózes vízfakasztásával azonosította Jézus megnyilvánulását, hisz nyomban erre a Mózesi próféciára gondolnak:

5 Móz. 18.15
Prófétát támaszt néked az Úr, a te Istened te közüled, a te atyádfiai közül, olyat mint én: azt hallgassátok!
 
És egymásra nézve azt mondogatják:

"Bizonynyal ez ama Próféta."

Nem tudom, Zarahustra honnan merítette a tanításait, kedves najahuha, de Jézus biztos, hogy nem tőle. Jézus minden szava, minden cselekedete az Ószövetségen alapul. Azért jött, hogy mindazt betöltse, amik abban megírattak:

Mát. 5.17
"Ne gondoljátok, hogy jöttem a törvénynek vagy a prófétáknak eltörlésére. Nem jöttem, hogy eltöröljem, hanem inkább, hogy betöltsem."


----------



## najahuha (2009 December 21)

Kedves Jaszladany !

Sajnos összekeverted a kronológiát.

Mózest nem Zarathustrához kell mérni, hanem GUDEAhoz, ami Mózeshez képest vagy 1000 évvel korábbi.

Ezt mondta Zarathustra:

".._„Elrejtve, titkon, lelkünk mélyéből egy hang szól hozzánk. A __szentlélek__nek tiszta szava ez, sugallva gondolatodat, fűtve érzéseidet, szavaidat és cselekedeteidet egészen úgy, mintha azt Istentől magától nyernéd, mintha szent színe előtt állnál…….Soha ne feledd, hogy az __igazságra dobbanó szívben Isten maga szól__ hozzád…Igen, én Istenem, Te teremtetted e gyönyörű világot, Te alkottad rá a sok virágot. _
_Abban különbözik a jó a gonosztól, hogy a jó mindig hallgat a szentlélek szavára, a lelkedből jövő Isten hangjára. Az értelemnek, a szellemnek nagy válaszútja ez, ahol nem számít sem a __szegénység__, sem a lenézés, a gúny, és már nem használ a __pénz __és a __hatalom__ sem. Támogasd a jót, az igazat és megsemmisíted a gonoszt minden rosszaságával.”_ 
..."


Zarathustrához az Újszövetséget kell párhuzamba állítani, tudniillik csak az Újszövetségben, a kereszténységben létezik a SZENTLÉLEK ismerete. 
Ehhez viszont Zarathustra már megint 600 évvel korábbi, de amiből ő merítkezik, a nálánál vagy 400 évvel ősibb mazdaizmus....

Ráadásul ugye a keleti és a nyugati kereszténység szétválásának egyik oka éppen a szentlélek mibenlétének kérdésköre, 1054. filioque vita....


Szóval mint mondtam, SAUL-PÁL egy szinkronikus vallási központban nőtt fel, így ezek az iskolai hatások erősen befolyásolták abban, hogy a keresztény valláshoz számos már meglévő ősi vallás elemét ötvözze.
( VALLÁSevolúció !! John Nethem: Vallás és agresszió, 2006 )


----------



## najahuha (2009 December 21)

Jaszladany írta:


> Nem én tértem el, az evolúció és teremtés témától. Ha jól emlékszem, inkább *Te kezdted filozófiai dolgokkal, Sitchinnel és ilyenekkel.*
> 
> Ne aggódj azokért az emberekért, akik nem értették meg teljesen Jézus beszédeit és cselekedeteit. Azok, akik *meg akarták érteni*, a maguk idejében megértették azt is, amit addig nem értettek.
> 
> ...




Kedves Jaszladany !


Mert ahonnan érvelsz - a hit oldaláról - , az filozófiai.

Sitchin meg éppen azért került a képbe, mert Ő is EGY AZ EGYBEN értelmezi a BIBLIÁT, sőt ! a Biblia alapjainak számító , annál jóval régebbi SUMÉR írásokat, amikben mind a TEREMTÉS, és mindaz, amit a bibliai Genezis megír, ott van . Így aztán egyértelmű, hogy az a teremtés nem áll másból, mint egy ember formájú idegenek földi látogatásáról, akik a SAJÁT genetikai ismérveik egy részével kísérletezve különböző élőlényeket hoztak létre, mígnem eljutottak az emberhez. Ez az ember még akkor nem volt szaporodóképes. A TUDÁS megszerzése azt jelentette ott és akkor ÁDÁM és ÉVA vonatkozásában, hogy képesek lettek a reprodukcióra: vagyis képesek lettek utódokat nemzeni.

Mindez a kb. 3600 évenként a naprendszerünket érintő Sötét Csillag, avagy a NIBIRU ( NASA-nál Planet-X) többszöri látogatása során jött létre. Sőt, ezen NIBIRU , a szárnyas csillag az, ahonnan az emberi formát megkaptuk. 

egy idegen ábrázolása sumér kőtáblán:








.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 21)

najahuha írta:


> Kedves Jaszladany !
> 
> Sajnos összekeverted a kronológiát.
> 
> ...




Én azt hiszem, az előbbiekben világosan kifejtettem, hogy Jézus minden szava, tanítása, cselekedete az Ószövetségen alapul, nem pedig más kultúrákon, vagy azok gondolkodóin. 

Nem látod át az összefüggéseit az Ó- és az Újszövetségnek, mert azok központi tanításait sem érted.
Ilyen alapelvek, melyek mindkét szövetségen átívelnek (csak egy-egy igével, mert sok van):

Róm. 6.23
a bűn zsoldja halál

3Móz. 17.11
a vér a benne levő lélek által szerez engesztelést.

Zsid 9.22
vér kiontása nélkül nincs bűnbocsánat.

Ennek alapján:
úgy Krisztus is egyszer áldoztatott fel, hogy sokak bűnét elvegye;  (Zsid 9.28.)

Az, hogy más vallásokban, kultúrákban, akár korábbiakban is megjelenik az áldozat alapelve, vagy hasonló tanítások, ez nem hitelteleníti a Bibliát, sőt. 
Az emberiség kezdettől fogva ismerte ezt az alapelvet, hiszen már Ábel is állatáldozatot mutatott be Istennek a bűneiért.
Noé szintén azért vitt több példányt a tiszta állatokból a bárkába, hogy áldozatot mutathassanak be a bűneikért.
Ez tehát, mint ahogy más isteni alapelvek is, átadódhattak generációról generációra, de tisztán és egyértelműen először a Mózesnek nyilatkoztatta ki Isten.
Ezért a Biblia tartalmazza az isteni alapelveket legtökéletesebben, és legletisztultabb formában, ráadásul egyedül Jézusban teljesedett be az állatáldozatok által kiábrázolt előkép.

Jézus vére minden bűn eltörlésére elég, ezért nincs szükség többé más áldozatra.

Zsid. 9.11-15
Krisztus pedig, mint a jövendő javak főpapja a nagyobb és tökéletesebb sátoron át jelent meg, amely nem emberkéz alkotása, azaz nem e világból való.
Nem is bakok és bikák vérével, hanem a tulajdon vérével ment be egyszer s mindenkorra a szentélybe, és örök váltságot szerzett.
Mert ha bakok és bikák vére és tehén hamva a tisztátalanokra hintve megszentel, vagyis külsőleg tisztává tesz,
akkor a Krisztus vére, aki örökkévaló Lélek által önmagát áldozta fel ártatlanul az Istennek, mennyivel inkább megtisztítja lelkiismeretünket a holt cselekedetektől, hogy szolgáljunk az élő Istennek.
Így tehát új szövetség közbenjárója lett Krisztus, mert meghalt az első szövetség alatt elkövetett bűnök váltságáért, hogy az elhívottak elnyerjék az örökkévaló örökség ígéretét.

Ez a beteljesedés az, ami viszont már hiányzik minden más vallásból. Sehol máshol nem találsz megváltásra.


----------



## najahuha (2009 December 21)

Jaszladany írta:


> Nem én tértem el, az evolúció és teremtés témától. Ha jól emlékszem, inkább *Te kezdted filozófiai dolgokkal, Sitchinnel és ilyenekkel.*
> 
> Ne aggódj azokért az emberekért, akik nem értették meg teljesen Jézus beszédeit és cselekedeteit. Azok, akik *meg akarták érteni*, a maguk idejében megértették azt is, amit addig nem értettek.
> 
> ...




Kedves Jaszladany !


Mert ahonnan érvelsz - a hit oldaláról - , az filozófiai.

Sitchin meg éppen azért került a képbe, mert Ő is EGY AZ EGYBEN értelmezi a BIBLIÁT, sőt ! a Biblia alapjainak számító , annál jóval régebbi SUMÉR írásokat, amikben mind a TEREMTÉS, és mindaz, amit a bibliai Genezis megír, ott van . Így aztán egyértelmű, hogy az a teremtés nem áll másból, mint egy ember formájú idegenek földi látogatásáról, akik a SAJÁT genetikai ismérveik egy részével kísérletezve különböző élőlényeket hoztak létre, mígnem eljutottak az emberhez. Ez az ember még akkor nem volt szaporodóképes. A TUDÁS megszerzése azt jelentette ott és akkor ÁDÁM és ÉVA vonatkozásában, hogy képesek lettek a reprodukcióra: vagyis képesek lettek utódokat nemzeni.

Mindez a kb. 3600 évenként a naprendszerünket érintő Sötét Csillag, avagy a NIBIRU ( NASA-nál Planet-X) többszöri látogatása során jött létre. Sőt, ezen NIBIRU , a szárnyas csillag az, ahonnan az emberi formát megkaptuk. 

egy idegen ábrázolása sumér kőtáblán:







.


----------



## najahuha (2009 December 21)

Jaszladany írta:


> Én azt hiszem, az előbbiekben világosan kifejtettem, hogy Jézus minden szava, tanítása, cselekedete az Ószövetségen alapul, nem pedig más kultúrákon, vagy azok gondolkodóin.
> 
> Nem látod át az összefüggéseit az Ó- és az Újszövetségnek, mert azok központi tanításait sem érted.
> Ilyen alapelvek, melyek mindkét szövetségen átívelnek (csak egy-egy igével, mert sok van):
> ...




Kedves Jaszladany !

Nem tudtál meggyőzni , mert az érvelésed olyan általános dolgokat tartalmaz, amiknek a valószínűségszámítás szerint is egyértelmű lenne a korrelációja. Ilyen alapon bármit bármivel össze lehet párosítani az Ó- és az ÚJszövetségből...
De ha valaki venné a fáradságot a tételes összehasonlításra, nagy meglepetésünkre akár a Koránnal is lenne megegyezés, sőt a Védákkal is....

Való igaz, hogy kevés vallás vallja azt, hogy a dolgoknak volt egy KEZDETE , és ennélfogva egyértelműsíthető a VÉG is, ami után már nincs újabb ismétlés, ezért nem is csoda, hogy a kereszténységnek valami elképesztően nagy fogódzkodót kellett "beígérnie" , ha nem is a földi testnek, de legalább a léleknek......



Ezzel kapcsolatban eszembe jutott egy Bali szigeteki régészeti emlék:

*A Bali szigeti vízi templom rendszer.* 

Bali szigetének egyik vulkáni csúcsán található egy hatalmas templom, amit a vizek Istennőjének Dewi Danu-nak építettek.  

Az Istennő hiedelmük szerint a vulkán krátertavában lakik. A templomban 24 pap él, akiket gyermekkorukban egy szűz papnő választott ki arra a feladatra, hogy életfogytig szolgálják az istennőt.
 
 A balinézek rizst termelnek, amihez teraszosították az egész szigetet. 
 
A hegyekből az esőt néhány gyors folyó vezeti a tengerbe, melyeket elágazó csatornarendszerrel tökéletesen szétterítenek a teraszokon. A meredek hegyoldalba vájt hosszú csatornarendszer fenntartása nagyon nagy összehangoltságot igényel. 
 



 A legkisebb szervezeti egységük a subak, amely azon emberekből áll akik egyetlen végső csatorna elágazásból nyerik a vizet a közös teraszukhoz. Egy subak mérete nagyjából megfelel egy vadász gyűjtögető csoporténak, és úgy is működik. Közösen választanak vezetőt maguk közül, aki képviseli a subakot. A subak legfontosabb tevékenysége az öntözőrendszerének fenntartása, utak és gátak fenntartása, és a vízlopás megakadályozása. 
 



 A nagyobb templomokat csupán az év néhány nevezetes napján használják, és mindegyiknek saját szentjei és istenei vannak. Minden csatorna elágazás az ott álló templommal az alatta fekvő subakok gyülekező és érdekegyesítő helye.  
 
Bali legnagyobb templomai 
 
A kráter tavi főtemolom alatt minden csatorna elágazásnál kisebb templomok emelkednek. A legkisebb templomok ott állnak ahol a csatorna beleömlik egy teraszba, ezeket csak egy subak használja.
_
„A Pura Er Jeruk a legnagyobb templom a környéken. Ez alatt 24 subaknak 14 kisebb temploma áll. Ez a 24 subak egyesül Pura Er Jeruk templomában amikor ott találkozunk. __Minden döntés, minden szabály ami a vetésidőt és a vízmunkákat illeti ilyenkor születik.__ A döntéshozatalt követően mindenki hazamegy, majd összehívja a subakja minden tagját, és kihirdeti a határozatot. Ennek megfelelően a vetés napra készen be van osztva a subakok között, mivel a vizet ennek megfelelően szabályozzuk. Például 10 napig egyik subak vet, a következő 10 napon a másik, és így tovább. Itt mindent az időkényszer irányít, mert egyetlen nap csúszás felboríthatja az összhangot. Ha sok a rágcsáló akkor mindannyian olyan terményt vetünk amit a rágcsálók nem szeretnek._”  
 A nagyméretű monokultúra a kártevők melegágya. A kártevők ellen csak összehangoltan lehet védekezni. A védekezés leghatásosabb módja, hogy adott évben nagy összefüggő területen más terményt vetnek, és emellett a kártevőt még égetéssel vagy elárasztással is ritkítják. 

*Így működnek a nagyobb templomok*
 
 A főpapot a víz-Istennő földi képviselőjének tartják, aki mindig fehérben jár és hosszú hajat visel. A főpap napközben áldozatot mutat be a parasztok nevében, akik rizst termelnek. Éjszaka álmaiban az Istennőtől közvetlen utasításokat kap. A főpapot a szegény gyerekek közül választják, de rangja mégis felér egy királyéval.  

Valójában a főtemplom is a vízrendszer összehangolását, és a béke fenntartását szolgálja. 
- Ha vita támad a vízelosztás során, azt a főtemplom papjai simítják el. 


 Ha egy csapat új teraszt kíván építeni, akkor a főtemplom papjai
megszemlélik a helyszínt, hogy annak létesítése nem károsítja-e a többi 
 subak vízbázisát.


 Ha engedélyt adtak, akkor gyakorlati tanácsokkal is szolgálnak az 
  építkezéshez.  
 
A főtemplom több ezer paraszt munkáját hangolja össze több 100 km<sup>2</sup>-en  


*Így működik a nyugati társadalom* 
 
Amikor a Hollandok a 19. században gyarmatosították a szigetet, - akik azért konyítanak a vízmérnöki munkákhoz - semmit nem tudtak hozzátenni a létező rendszerhez azon túlmenően, hogy megadóztatták.  

A zöld forradalom során egy amerikai mérnök azt mondta: „_Ezeknek az embereknek nem papokra, hanem mérnökökre és hidrológusokra van szükségük.”_ A termésátlagok növelése céljából a parasztokat törvénnyel kötelezték a modern fajták és kemikáliák alkalmazására. 

Balin a zöld forradalom katasztrófális következményekkel járt. 
A nagyhozamú fajták olyan kártevő létszámhoz vezettek amit a kemikáliák sem tudtak ellensúlyozni. Az új fajták vízigényének nem felelt meg a több száz éves öntözőrendszer, ami felborította a vízelosztást.  

Ezután kompjúterrel próbálták modellezni, hogy mi lehetne az optimális megoldás, és a programok azt mutatták, hogy a hagyományos művelési mód a vízelosztást és a kártevők szabályozását illetően nagyon közel van az optimálishoz.
 

.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 21)

najahuha írta:


> Kedves Jaszladany !
> 
> 
> Mert ahonnan érvelsz - a hit oldaláról - , az filozófiai.
> ...



Kedves najahuha, higgy ebben egész nyugodtan, én nem foglak benne megingatni. Mindaddig egy árva szót sem szólok, amíg nem akarsz a Bibliába olyasmit belemagyarázni, ami nincs benne.
Ha neked Biblián kívüli forrásokból, az a nézet a szimpatikus, hogy UFO-któl, vagy akármilyen csillaglényektől származunk, nekem eszemben sincs téged ebben megcáfolni. Higgyed. Mindenki abban hisz, amiben akar.

Tollas emberek ábrázolását én is tudok mutatni ősi kultúrákból:






Lehet, hogy ők is sumér forrásból vették a tollakat, a földönkívüliektől.

Mások szerint meg innen:





Mert hogy még a táncuk is kísértetiesen hasonlít ennek a kis prérityúknak a mozgására.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ut-b...FB00DF25&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=30






Nem humornak szántam, hanem annak ábrázolására, hogy egy ősi kultúra forrása nem egyértelműen felderíthető.
De Te csak higgy a sumér földönkívüliekben.

Vagy visszakanyarodhatunk végre az evolúciótémához, és láthatjuk annak a teóriának a bizonyítékát, hogy az indiánok a prérityúkból fejlődtek ki.


----------



## najahuha (2009 December 21)

Kedves Jaszladany !

Látod, látod.. Egy kicsit meggondolatlanul vagdalkozol és példálózol.

TUdod mi a kettő között a különbség ?


AMI LE VAN ÍRVA .. És nem általunk, hanem a SUMEROK által !

Ott pedig nem a prérityúk a példakép, de még csak hivatkozás sincsen arra... No de miért tennének ilyet azok, akik az emberiség feledékenysége előtt már tudták, hogy a NAP a központ, a bolygók bolygók, a csillagok meg csillagok.. sőt, hogy az üstökösek sem a légkörünkben glasszáló hajat lobogtató széllovasok....
Mindezekben már TUDATOS tudás volt, szemben az általad jelzett amerikai indiánokkal, ( ráadásul nem autentikus a képed, mert az indiánok csak az európaiak megjelenése után ülték meg a lovat !! ) , akiknél ezek az ősi dolgok apáról-fiúra szálló nem tudatosult örökségként hagyományozódtak.
Ez náluk idea-nyelv vagy esetleg szimbólum nyelv, illetve annak megfeleltethető képi világ.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 21)

najahuha írta:


> Kedves Jaszladany !
> 
> Nem tudtál meggyőzni , mert az érvelésed olyan általános dolgokat tartalmaz, amiknek a valószínűségszámítás szerint is egyértelmű lenne a korrelációja. Ilyen alapon bármit bármivel össze lehet párosítani az Ó- és az ÚJszövetségből...
> De ha valaki venné a fáradságot a tételes összehasonlításra, nagy meglepetésünkre akár a Koránnal is lenne megegyezés, sőt a Védákkal is....
> ...



Nem baj, nem kell elfogadnod az érvelésem.



najahuha írta:


> Ezzel kapcsolatban eszembe jutott egy Bali szigeteki régészeti emlék:
> 
> *A Bali szigeti vízi templom rendszer.*
> 
> ...



Igen ezek a dolgok valóban nagyon érdekesek és elgondolkodtatóak. Te nyilván arra az következtetésre jutsz, hogy egy fejlettebb civilizáció hozta el ezt a tudást, én meg úgy gondolom a Biblia alapján, hogy az évezredekkel előttünk élt emberek eleve nagyobb tudással rendelkeztek. (A Biblia alapján az emberiség intelligencia tekintetében a magasabb szintről halad az alacsonyabb felé és nem megfordítva, dacára a technikai fejlődésnek.
A filozófiák pl. ma is a görög filozófusikon alapulnak. Még a tudományok, matematika, fizika stb. is hozzájuk nyúlik vissza.
De ezt sem kell elfogadnod.

Hasonlóan a Te példádhoz, Noé bárkáját is modellezték hajóépítő mérnökök a bibliai leírás alapján, és arra a megállapításra jutottak, hogy a bárka formatervezettség szempontjából a legstabilabb hajó volt, amilyet építeni lehet.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 21)

najahuha írta:


> Kedves Jaszladany !
> 
> Látod, látod.. Egy kicsit meggondolatlanul vagdalkozol és példálózol.
> 
> ...



Én csak a tollakra koncentráltam, nem a lóra.
Nem állt szándékomban vagdalkozni, csak ez jutott eszembe a tollas képről.

Elfogadom, hogy a sumerok egyedülálló tudással rendelkeztek.
A földönkívüli eredetükben már szkeptikusabb vagyok, de ha erre nem a Bibliából következtetsz, abszolút tiszteletben tartom az elgondolásodat. Szerinted földönkívüli eredetűek, és talán mi is azok vagyunk, én meg erre azt mondom, hogy jó.
Mindenkinek joga van a saját hitéhez.

Amiket pedig írsz ezekről, azok nagyon érdekesek, és elgondolkodtatóak. Ilyen szempontból lényegtelen, hogy ki milyen magyarázatot ad a dolgokra, az izgalmas tények mindenképpen érdekesek.


----------



## najahuha (2009 December 21)

Kedves Jaszladany !





> Kedves najahuha, higgy ebben egész nyugodtan, én nem foglak benne megingatni. Mindaddig egy árva szót sem szólok, amíg nem akarsz a Bibliába olyasmit belemagyarázni, ami nincs benne.
> Ha neked Biblián kívüli forrásokból, az a nézet a szimpatikus, hogy UFO-któl, vagy akármilyen csillaglényektől származunk, nekem eszemben sincs téged ebben megcáfolni. Higgyed. Mindenki abban hisz, amiben akar.



Tévedés. Az, hogy valamit fölvázoltam, még egyáltalán nem jelenti azt, hogy hiszek benne. ( Nálam a HIT amúgy sem ide tartozó dolog.)

Maximum arról lehetne szó, hogy elfogadom ezt a nézetet. Logikai , tudományos érveléssel nem tudták megcáfolni. Maximum olyan kérdéseket kreálni , amikre egyelőre nincs konkrét válasz.


Épp a minap volt a TV-ben egy olyan beszélgetés, amiben számos egyházi illetékest kérdeztek meg, hogy vajon mi lenne számukra a teendő, ha egyik napról a másikra fölfedeznénk olyan bolygót, amin lenne emberszerű élet, és legalább 2-3 ezer éves lemaradásban lennének. Vajon erkölcsileg megengedhető lenne-e ott a HITTérítés ??? Vajon akkor Őértük is meghalt Krisztus ?? 






> Nem humornak szántam, hanem annak ábrázolására, hogy egy ősi kultúra forrása nem egyértelműen felderíthető.
> De Te csak higgy a sumér földönkívüliekben.



Tehát akkor a Biblia forrása sem ?

Nem fogadhatom el az IGEN választ , főként akkor nem, ha azt mondod érvként, mert isteni kinyilatkoztatás.
Mert egy NÉP élettörténete miért lenne isteni kinyilatkoztatás ? Milyen alapon ?
Már ez is önmagában azt bizonyítaná, hogy egy nép olyan PRIVÁT egyedi és KIVÉTELEZETT leszármazást akar magának a népek kavalkádjában, ami egyértelműsíti magasabbrendűségüket.. No ez az, ami elfogadhatatlan. 
Kivált az Istentől.

Újra csak azt mondhatom, tudományos értelemben KÖRÉRVELÉS a módszered.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 21)

Jaszladany írta:


> Azért abba még gondolj bele: Jézus, akiről Te azt mondod tiszteled, ugyanúgy valóságos eseményeknek vette ezeket, mint én; az özönvizet is, Noé bárkáját is, Jónást is, és a többi ószövetségi természetfeletti dolgokat, amiken ti élcelődtök


Ne haragudj de az a fene nagy igazság hogy nem.
Nem tartom feltétlen normális vagy egészséges dolognak ha egyesek egy többé kevésbé 2000 éve halott ember nevében beszélnek, mondják meg mit mondott, mit gondolt, mit tett.

Azt mondod hogy ma már a biológusok elképzelhetőnek tartják hogy megeshetett ez a történet Jónással, a dolog szépséghibája csak az hogy a biblia nem azt mondja hogy Jónás *valószínűleg* egy hal szájában utazott hanem tényként leírja azt.
Hasonló a helyzet a visszafelé pörgő földel és még sok apró huncut kis részlettel mint kb a biblia egésze, amit csak úgy lehet elfogadni tényként ha dobjuk a komplett realitást és beállunk az őrültek sorába.

Még mindig nem érted a problémát Jászladány.
A probléma az hogy ezt te lehet hogy elhiszed, de erről beszélni nem lehet semmilyen formában mert ez a te *hited* és nem egy olyan dolog amit bizonyítani lehetne, sőt! Ha van valami ami bizonyíthatatlan akkor most pont arról és pont úgy beszélsz.

Erről pedig tárgyalni totális abszurdum.
Gondolj csak bele egy pillanatra hogy melyik ép ész ember fogja neked komolyan venni azt hogy megmondod ki volt Jézus és mit hogyan gondolt vagy hitt.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 21)

És ne érts félre mert az én hitem is ugyan ilyen. Nem várom, nem várhatom el senkitől hogy azt megértse vagy elfogadja csak én érvelésem, szavam alapján.
Azonban tisztelem is annyira amiben hiszek, hogy nem próbálok belőle és saját magamból is hülyét csinálni azáltal, hogy sokkolom vele a környezetemet.

Fel kellene tudni mérni hogy mi az ami csak neked a fejeden belül hihető és mi az amit mások is képesek megérteni és elfogadni.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 21)

najahuha írta:


> Ott pedig nem a prérityúk a példakép, de még csak hivatkozás sincsen arra... No de miért tennének ilyet azok, akik az emberiség feledékenysége előtt már tudták, hogy a NAP a központ, a bolygók bolygók, a csillagok meg csillagok.. sőt, hogy az üstökösek sem a légkörünkben glasszáló hajat lobogtató széllovasok....
> Mindezekben már TUDATOS tudás volt, szemben az általad jelzett amerikai indiánokkal, ( ráadásul nem autentikus a képed, mert az indiánok csak az európaiak megjelenése után ülték meg a lovat !! ) , akiknél ezek az ősi dolgok apáról-fiúra szálló nem tudatosult örökségként hagyományozódtak.
> Ez náluk idea-nyelv vagy esetleg szimbólum nyelv, illetve annak megfeleltethető képi világ.


Ajánlom még az Akkád teremtés mítoszt ami a komplett naprendszer teremtését vázolja fel.


----------



## najahuha (2009 December 21)

Kedves Jaszladany !




> Igen ezek a dolgok valóban nagyon érdekesek és elgondolkodtatóak. Te nyilván arra az következtetésre jutsz, hogy egy fejlettebb civilizáció hozta el ezt a tudást, én meg úgy gondolom a Biblia alapján, hogy az évezredekkel előttünk élt emberek eleve nagyobb tudással rendelkeztek.



Ugyanazt mondjuk. 
Ami miatt jóval nagyobb --- egyben teljesen MÁS !!! - tudással rendelkeztek, az annak tudható be, hogy ők EGÉSZben szemlélték a világot:













> (A Biblia alapján az emberiség intelligencia tekintetében a magasabb szintről halad az alacsonyabb felé és nem megfordítva, dacára a technikai fejlődésnek.



Az intelligencia nem függ össze a technikai fejlődéssel. ( Ez utóbbit amúgy sem nevezném fejlődésnek, mert mint már írtam róla: a fejlődés az, amikor valami optimálisabb, jobb és többet tud kevesebb ráfordítással, kevesebb energiából... Ilyen technikáról viszont nem tudok... Az lehet, hogy ezzel hitegetnek bennünket, csak a mögöttes energiákat és befektetéseket mindig elfelejtik hozzászámolni....)
Ami az intelligenciát illeti, az is kétes. Az EQ ( érzelmi intelligencia) általában koronként hullámzó, de nagyjából ugyanolyan.
A intellektuális intelligenciát meg egész egyszerűen fölösleges hasonlítgatni, mert nincs mihez, koronként teljesen eltérő amit egyáltalán lehet mérni ebben a tartományban.




> A filozófiák pl. ma is a görög filozófusikon alapulnak. Még a tudományok, matematika, fizika stb. is hozzájuk nyúlik vissza.
> De ezt sem kell elfogadnod.



Sajnos még rajtuk is túlmutat.... A görög bölcsek több mint a fele nem is görög volt, hanem más etnikumú. Éppen ezért tudták az ősi egyiptomi, sumér-káld tudást újra összegyűjteni......



> Hasonlóan a Te példádhoz, Noé bárkáját is modellezték hajóépítő mérnökök a bibliai leírás alapján, és arra a megállapításra jutottak, hogy a bárka formatervezettség szempontjából a legstabilabb hajó volt, amilyet építeni lehet.



Na látod. 
Csak ez nem úgy megy, hogy valaki fejéből kipattan a kész hajó, hanem vagy a tervrajz van meg, vagy a sok verejtékes próba......


----------



## redlion (2009 December 21)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Gondolj csak bele egy pillanatra hogy melyik ép ész ember fogja neked komolyan venni azt hogy megmondod ki volt Jézus és mit hogyan gondolt vagy hitt.


Azon gondolkodtam van-e “Biblián kívüli” bizonyíték Jézus Krisztus létezésére? Az Újszövetség többszáz Jézusra való utalást tartalmaz. Egyes tudósok pedig az i.sz. II. századra, körülbelül száz évvel Krisztus utánra teszik egyes evangéliumok keletkezését. 
Pl. Pál levelei valóban Pál munkái az I. század közepéből, kevesebb mint 40 évvel Jézus halála után. Ez erős bizonyíték egy Jézusnak nevezett izraeli férfi első századi létezése mellett. 
Viszont i.sz. 70-ben a rómaiak megszállták és elpusztították Jeruzsálemet és Izrael nagy részét, lakosságát pedig lemészárolták. Egész városokat romboltak szó szerint a földig! A szemtanúk nagy részét valószínűleg megölték. Még igy is nagy mennyiségű információ maradt:
Az I. századi római Tacitus ír a keresztényekről (akiket Krisztusról neveztek el), akik elnyomástól szenvedtek Poncius Pilátus alatt, Tibériusz császár idejében. Szvetoniusz, Hadriánusz császár főírnoka írt egy Chrestus (Krisztus) nevű férfiról, aki az I. században élt. (Annals 15.44 ).
Josephus Flavius a zsidó történetíró az Antiquities-ban ezt írja: Ebben az időben volt ez a Jézus, bölcs ember, ha egyáltalán jogos embernek hívni. Merthogy ő volt az, aki meglepő tetteket vitt végbe… Ő volt a Krisztus… megjelent nekik újra a harmadik napon, amint azt az isteni próféták előre megmondták ezeket, és még tízerzernyi más csodatetteket róla.” 
És sokan a zsídók és más népek közül a tanítványai lettek. Pilátus kereszthalálra ítélte őt. Ám azok, akik tanítványai voltak, nem tagadták meg tanítványságukat. Jelentették, hogy megjelent nekik három napra a keresztrefeszítése után, és hogy életben volt; "tehát talán ő volt a Messiás, akiről a próféták sok csodát jövendöltek.”

A Babiloni Talmud (Szanhedrin 43a) megerősíti Jézus keresztrefeszítését Húsvét előestéjén, valamint a Jézus elleni vádakat, úgymint boszorkányság valamint a zsidók istentagadásra való buzdítása.

Azután ott vannak a gnosztikus írások (Az igazság evangéliuma, János apokrif irata, Tamás evangéliuma, Értekezés a feltámadásról, stb.), melyek mindegyike említi Jézust. (Ezeket ugye kiszedték egyesek, az amúgy is megcsonkitott félrefordított "szent könyvekböl")
Ergo: nagy mennyiségű bizonyíték létezik Jézus Krsiztus létezése mellett mind a bibliai, mind a világi történelemben. 
Szerintem a legnagyobb bizonyíték Jézus létezésére az, hogy az első században keresztények ezrei, beleértve a tizenkét apostolt, készek voltak mártírként az életükkel fizetni Jézus Krisztusért. Az ember csak olyan ügyért hajlandó meghalni, miről hiszi, hogy igaz, de senki sem halna meg egy hazugságért.


----------



## siriusB (2009 December 21)

Aerensiniac írta:


> A probléma az hogy ezt te lehet hogy elhiszed, de erről beszélni nem lehet semmilyen formában mert ez a te *hited* és nem egy olyan dolog amit bizonyítani lehetne, sőt! Ha van valami ami bizonyíthatatlan akkor most pont arról és pont úgy beszélsz.
> 
> Erről pedig tárgyalni totális abszurdum.
> Gondolj csak bele egy pillanatra hogy melyik ép ész ember fogja neked komolyan venni azt hogy megmondod ki volt Jézus és mit hogyan gondolt vagy hitt.



Ezzel az utolsó mondatoddal az a probléma, hogy nem csak Jászladányra vonatkoztatható, hanem arra is aki vele ellentétes platformon van. Igaz, hogy én például azt gondolom, hogy nem "értelmezem" Jézus szavait, hanem azt hallom belőle, amit mond, de lehet, hogy Jászladány is ugyanígy gondolkodik. 

Jó lenne, ha az ember képes lenne önmagát is ugyanolyan kritikusan szemlélni, mint a vitatársát. 

A beidézett hozzászólásod első részére pedig azt a választ fogja adni - gyanítom - hogy nem ő kezdeményezte a vita ezen irányát. Igaza is lesz Jászladánynak.

Azért legyünk őszinték, ritka az olyan hívő ember (már nem merek vallásost írni, mert mint tudjuk Jászladány nem _vallásos_ ) akivel ilyen hosszú időn keresztül lehet beszélgetni hitbéli kérdésekről anélkül, hogy ne távozzon sértődötten. Jól bírja ő a gyűrődést. 

Annyiban persze igazad van, hogy valószínűleg semmi értelme nincs annak, hogy győzködjük egymást, mert ő soha nem fogja elfogadni a mi álláspontunkat ebben a kérdésben, tőlünk pedig - (illetve tőlem, mert más nevébe nem beszélhetünk) természetesen mi sem áll távolabb, hogy szó szerint vegyük a cet gyomrában utazgató Jónást, vagy a Noé bárkájában hetekig vígan élő összes földi állatfajt. 

Egyébként erről jut eszembe, hogy létezik jelenleg egy terv, miszerint földi katasztrófa esetén, mint amilyen az Özönvíz volt a Holdon építenének fel egy olyan bázist, ahol átmenthető az élet. Persze nem élő oroszlánokat, meg elefántokat vinnének fel (), a biológia lassan képes lesz ezt másképp megoldani. Valószínű petesejtek és hímivarsejtek lefagyasztására és későbbi felhasználására. Úgy hívják ezt a kutatást, hogy "Noé bárkája project".


----------



## najahuha (2009 December 21)

Kedves siriusB !


Ami a VALLÁS és a HIT dolgát illeti:

A *vallás* olyan egyetemes és átfogó fogalom, amelyre nehezen adható egyetlen, átfogó meghatározás: *„élményszerű találkozás a szenttel és a szenttől meghatározott ember válasz-cselekménye.”* (Gustav Mensching, 1959) vagy másképpen: *"szellemi lényekbe vetett hit"*. (Edward Burnett Taylor, 1871) A két fogalomleírás eltérése a megközelítésből ered, az első a vallás megnyilvánulásait foglalja össze, a második lényegét próbálja megragadni. Az első funkcionális, a második szubsztanciális szemléletre alapuló meghatározás.


Vagyis az egyetemes definíció szerint a fölöttes hatalomban hívőknek igenis van vallása. Éppen a hitük az. Bármi legyen is az.

.


----------



## najahuha (2009 December 21)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Ajánlom még az Akkád teremtés mítoszt ami a komplett naprendszer teremtését vázolja fel.




Kedves Aerensiniac !

Így van.

Bár ugye az akkádok a sumér kész tudásra épültek rá.....

Hogy a sumérok előtt mi volt, az az írásos emlékek hiánya miatt nem lehet kideríteni. De az biztos, hogy a csillagok és egyéb mozgások, főleg a NAGY CIKLIKUSSÁGÚ ! ( Akár a Föld precessziós mozgása) - fölismeréséhez nem elég annyi idő, amennyi ideig a sumérok éltek...


Precesszió:


----------



## najahuha (2009 December 21)

Kedves Jaszladany !




> Én csak a tollakra koncentráltam, nem a lóra.
> Nem állt szándékomban vagdalkozni, csak ez jutott eszembe a tollas képről.




Rendben.

No de Te is tudhatod, --- mint ahogy jeleztem ezen ősi népek nyelvezetét, gondolatvilágát: IDEAnyelv, SZIMBÓLUMnyelv.. 
Így aztán a rajtuk lévő tollak nem mások, mint a NAP sugarainak szimbólumai.
Ezt nem én mondom, hanem maguk az indiánok. Ettől szimbólum....

Mint ahogy például a prérilakók között a legszentebb állat a sas: bennük testesült meg a világ bölcsessége. ( Ezért szeretnének sokan hozzájuk hasonlítani... Mint ahogy a mai amerikai meg az őseik által leigázott indián szellemére-jellemére akar hasonlítani: arra az állhatatosságra és kitartásra, ami őket jellemezte... A hadsereg meg főként épít erre.. Nemhiába indián neveik vannak a harci eszközöknek ( Tomahawk, Apache stb...)






> Elfogadom, hogy a sumerok egyedülálló tudással rendelkeztek.
> A földönkívüli eredetükben már szkeptikusabb vagyok, de ha erre nem a Bibliából következtetsz, abszolút tiszteletben tartom az elgondolásodat. Szerinted földönkívüli eredetűek, és talán mi is azok vagyunk, én meg erre azt mondom, hogy jó.
> Mindenkinek joga van a saját hitéhez.
> 
> Amiket pedig írsz ezekről, azok nagyon érdekesek, és elgondolkodtatóak. Ilyen szempontból lényegtelen, hogy ki milyen magyarázatot ad a dolgokra, az izgalmas tények mindenképpen érdekesek.



Mondtam, hogy ez nem hit kérdése., hanem egy fölvetett hipotézis logikus levezetésé.

Egyébként régebben jeleztem EZEKIEL próféta templomépítő dolgait. Arra nem kaptam semmifajta választ.

Szívesen ajánlanám a többieknek is. Ezzel kapcsolatban mondtam, hogy a szöveget mai szövegezéssel odaadták egy NASA mérnöknek, és ő megcsinálta a járművet, amit aztán jogvédett is....


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 21)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Ne haragudj de az a fene nagy igazság hogy nem.
> Nem tartom feltétlen normális vagy egészséges dolognak ha egyesek egy többé kevésbé 2000 éve halott ember nevében beszélnek, mondják meg mit mondott, mit gondolt, mit tett.



Jézus nem halott, Aer. Feltámadt, és ma is él. Ez olyan biztos, mint ahogy itt ülök, vagy még biztosabb, mivel kapcsolatban vagyok Vele.






A sír üres.



Aerensiniac írta:


> Még mindig nem érted a problémát Jászladány.
> A probléma az hogy ezt te lehet hogy elhiszed, de erről beszélni nem lehet semmilyen formában mert ez a te *hited* és nem egy olyan dolog amit bizonyítani lehetne, sőt! Ha van valami ami bizonyíthatatlan akkor most pont arról és pont úgy beszélsz.



Sajnálom Aer, én úgy gondolom, már elég bizonyítékot hoztam fel neked csakúgy, mint az evolúció mellett, a Biblia mellett is, hogy vannak érveim arra, miért hiszem el, amit a Biblia mond. Ha Te ezek után is vakhitnek nevezed, hát tegyed.



Aerensiniac írta:


> Erről pedig tárgyalni totális abszurdum.
> Gondolj csak bele egy pillanatra hogy melyik ép ész ember fogja neked komolyan venni azt hogy megmondod ki volt Jézus és mit hogyan gondolt vagy hitt.



Nem én mondom meg, hanem a Biblia, abban pedig Ő Maga. És több embert is ismerek, akit a Biblia már meggyőzött az igazáról.


----------



## siriusB (2009 December 21)

Jaszladany írta:


> "Monda azért Jézus a benne hívő zsidóknak: Ha ti megmaradtok az én beszédemben, bizonynyal az én tanítványaim vagytok; És megismeritek az igazságot, és az igazság szabadokká tesz titeket."



Köszönöm a kimerítő magyarázatokat, de én sajnos olyan elvetemült vagyok, hogy csak újabb kétségek merülnek fel bennem, mint például mindjárt itt az első idézetednél. Számomra ez a mondat is azt bizonyítja, hogy Jézus az Igazságot nem az Ószövetség Istenében találta meg.

Szívesen folytatnám a többi idézettel is, de még a Noé bárkájáról ajánlott linket sem tudtam megnézni. Most az következik. Nagyon kíváncsi vagyok mekkora bárkája lehetett Noénak.


----------



## siriusB (2009 December 21)

Jaszladany írta:


> Jézus nem halott, Aer. Feltámadt, és ma is él. Ez olyan biztos, mint ahogy itt ülök, vagy még biztosabb, mivel kapcsolatban vagyok Vele.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Látod ez az egyetlen dolog, amivel meg tudnál győzni mindenkit, ha az ő valódi szavait idéznéd, amit neked személyesen mond és nem csak azt, amit olvastál vagy tanultál és bárki más is elolvashat az evangéliumokból. 

A személyes kapcsolatod alatt valami olyasmit érthetünk, mint ahogy az "Jézus válaszol" című blogban olvasható egy médium közvetítésével? http://jezusvalaszol.blog.hu/

Nem tudom ki vagy mi a médium, de vannak érdekes válaszok.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 21)

najahuha írta:


> Kedves Jaszladany !
> 
> Tévedés. Az, hogy valamit fölvázoltam, még egyáltalán nem jelenti azt, hogy hiszek benne. ( Nálam a HIT amúgy sem ide tartozó dolog.)
> 
> Maximum arról lehetne szó, hogy elfogadom ezt a nézetet. Logikai , tudományos érveléssel nem tudták megcáfolni. Maximum olyan kérdéseket kreálni , amikre egyelőre nincs konkrét válasz.



Akkor bocsi. Azt hittem, hogy elhinni valamit vagy elfogadni az ugyanaz.



najahuha írta:


> Épp a minap volt a TV-ben egy olyan beszélgetés, amiben számos egyházi illetékest kérdeztek meg, hogy vajon mi lenne számukra a teendő, ha egyik napról a másikra fölfedeznénk olyan bolygót, amin lenne emberszerű élet, és legalább 2-3 ezer éves lemaradásban lennének. Vajon erkölcsileg megengedhető lenne-e ott a HITTérítés ??? Vajon akkor Őértük is meghalt Krisztus ??



Igen, ez érdekes kérdés, már nekem is eszembe jutott. El lehet róla fantáziálni, de egyelőre még nem találtak ilyen bolygót. Egy ilyen földön kívüli élet feltételezése sokkal több kérdést vetne fel, mint csupán azt, hogy lehetne-e egy ilyen bolygón hittéríteni.

Pl. Miért terjednének ki rájuk Ádám bűnbeesésének a következményei, ha ők nem Ádám leszármazottai? 
Ha ők nem estek bűnbe, miért lenne szükségük megváltásra, és így hittérítésre? Van-e akkor közöttük egyáltalán halál?
Ha bűnbe estek, de nem emberi fajhoz tartoznak, akkor Jézus áldozata nem is lehetne érvényes rájuk, tehát felesleges lenne a hittérítés.
Ám úgy tűnik, a pusztulás az univerzumra ugyanúgy érvényes, mint a földre. Miért szenved ettől egy emberi értelemmel rendelkező bűntelen faj is?

De ezek csak fantáziajátékok.



najahuha írta:


> Tehát akkor a Biblia forrása sem ?



A Biblia nem egy kultúrforrás, még ha rá is épül egy nép vagy több nép kultúrája. A Biblia Isten és az ember viszonyáról szól, nem pedig egy nép története. Pusztán egy népet használ fel ennek a bemutatására.



najahuha írta:


> Nem fogadhatom el az IGEN választ , főként akkor nem, ha azt mondod érvként, mert isteni kinyilatkoztatás.
> Mert egy NÉP élettörténete miért lenne isteni kinyilatkoztatás ? Milyen alapon ?
> Már ez is önmagában azt bizonyítaná, hogy egy nép olyan PRIVÁT egyedi és KIVÉTELEZETT leszármazást akar magának a népek kavalkádjában, ami egyértelműsíti magasabbrendűségüket.. No ez az, ami elfogadhatatlan.
> Kivált az Istentől.



Engem egyáltalán nem zavarna, ha így is lenne, de sarkítva és pontatlanul látod ezt a dolgot.
Mint mondtam, bár a Biblia isteni kinyilatkoztatás, nem egy nép története, nem is történelmi könyv, noha pontos történelmi leírásokat tartalmaz.

Először is Isten nem egy népet választott ki, hanem egy embert: Ábrahámot. És hogy miért éppen őt?

"Mert tudom róla, hogy megparancsolja az ő fiainak és az ő házanépének ő utánna, hogy megőrizzék az Úrnak útát, igazságot és törvényt tévén, hogy beteljesítse az Úr Ábrahámon, a mit szólott felőle."
1 Móz. 18.19

Tehát ezért választotta Isten Ábrahámot, és Ábrahám ebben nem is okozott neki csalódást. Ábrahám leszármazottai lettek aztán a zsidó nép, és bár ők sok tekintetben csalódást okoztak Istennek, Isten mégis tartotta magát az ígéretéhez, amit Ábrahámnak tett: hogy az ő magvából fog származni a messiás.

"És megáldatnak a te magodban a földnek minden nemzetségei, mivelhogy engedtél az én beszédemnek." 1 Móz. 22.18

Mint látod, egyetlen magról van szó, nem pedig magokról. Erre a magra kellett várni közel 2000 évet. Ez volt Jézus.

Mivel a Messiás eljövetelének ígérete az izraleitákhoz, majd pedig a zsidókhoz kapcsolódott (hiszen Júda törzséből született, ahogy a próféciában állt) nyilvánvalóan ennek a népnek a történetét kíséri figyelemmel Isten, ezen a népen keresztül közli Isten az üzeneteit a "föld minden nemzetségével".

A zsidó népnek Isten papjaivá, Isten igehirdetőivé kellett volna válnia az egész világ számára, erre lett volna elhívva, ill. kiválasztva. De sajnos nem töltötték be ezt a szerepet.
Ezért vetette el őket Isten. De mint tudjuk, nem végleg. 

"Mert nem akarom, hogy ne tudjátok atyámfiai ezt a titkot, hogy magatokat el ne higyjétek, hogy a megkeményedés Izráelre nézve csak részben történt, a meddig a pogányok teljessége bemegyen." (Róm. 11.25)

Jelenleg a "pogányok idejét" éljük, azaz a mi időnket. Tehát most mi vagyunk kiválasztva, ha Neked úgy tetszik. És amikor a pogány megtérők száma beteljesedik, akkor fordul Isten újra Izrael felé. És be fogja teljesíteni nekik az ígéreteit, amik még a próféciákban állnak. 
Mert pl. az is meg volt prófétálva, hogy Isten újra összegyűjti őket, és újra saját államuk lesz Izrael földjén, ami egyedülálló dolog a történelemben egy 2000 éve szétszóratásban élő nép esetében. (Pláne akiket annyit üldöztek és irtottak.) Tudjuk, hogy 1944-ben Izraelnek újra önálló állama lett, a 2000 évvel ezelőtti határain belül.
Többek között ez is jelzi, hogy a "pogányok ideje" a végéhez közeledik.

"És lesz ama napon: az Úr másodszor nyujtja ki kezét, hogy népe maradékát megvegye... És zászlót emel a pogányok előtt, és összegyűjti Izráel elszéledt fiait, és Júdának szétszórt leányait egybegyűjti a földnek négy szárnyairól...
És repülnek a Filiszteusoknak hátára napnyugot felé, és kelet fiaiban együtt vetnek zsákmányt, és kezet vetnek Edomra és Moábra, és az Ammoniták engednek nékik. (Ésa. 11.11)

Hát alaposan rárepültek a filiszteusok hátára, és ami érdekes, tényleg repültek, mivel a zsidó bevándorlók többsége repülővel tért vissza Izrael földjére. Aztán elfoglaltak ott minden földet, az egykori Moábot, Ammont, stb., és tényleg győztek.

És van itt egy érdekes prófécia:

"Zak. 12.2
Ímé, én részegítő pohárrá teszem Jeruzsálemet minden körülte való népnek;"

Bizonyára jobban nyomon követed a Közel-Keleti eseményeket, mint én, de azt az egyet tudom: azért nem tudnak megegyezni Izrael és a palesztinok az önálló palesztin államról, mert a palesztinok az újonnan alakult államuk fővárosául Kelet-Jeruzsálemet akarják. Izrael viszont hallani sem akar erről, nemhogy a város felosztásáról. Tehát tényleg Jeruzsálemen van a vita.
Sőt, az utolsó háborúban Jeruzsálem is központi szerepet játszik majd:

"És azon a napon lesz, hogy nyomtatókővé teszem Jeruzsálemet minden népnek; a ki emelni akarja azt, mind * szakadva-szakad meg, noha összegyül ellene a föld minden pogánya. Zak 12.3

Izrael tehát ma is óramutató a próféciák tekintetében azoknak az eseményeknek a szempontjából, amik az egész világra elkövetkeznek.

De nem várom, hogy ezeket megértsd, hisz ennél egyszerűbb dolgokat sem - úgy tűnik - tudtam neked elmagyarázni.


----------



## najahuha (2009 December 21)

Szaharov, a néhai orosz atomfizikus, aki sajnos házi-őrizetével vált ismertté, még az 1960-as években azt mondta, hogy a gravitációt nem mágneses térként fogják majd pontosan meghatározni, mert nem az. Szerinte a gravitáció a protonok, neutronok és elektronok kölcsönhatása a mindenütt jelenlevő vákuumenergiával. A vákuumenergia a világmindenségben mindenütt jelen van, idő- és tér-függetlenül, úgy mint egy éter. Ha minden anyagot, hőt kiszivattyúzunk, akkor is ott marad. Ha nincs jelen anyag, akkor nincs jelen proton, neutron, elektron, ami a vákuumenergiával való kölcsönhatást okozná, ezért anyag nélkül nincs gravitáció.

Dr. Hal E. Puthoff , aki korábban távérzékelési kísérleteket folytatott tudományosan, később pedig megalapította a texasi Institute for Advanced Studies-t, matematikailag összefoglalta Szaharov gravitációs elméletét, és a Physical Review-ban megjelentetett egy cikket 1989. március 1.-én, aminek a címe "Gravity as a Zero-Point Fluctuation Force". Ebben matematikailag kifejti, hogy amikor az anyag két dimenziós felület mentén (és nem a szokásos három dimenziós térben) kölcsönhatásba lép a vákuumenergiával, akkor elméletileg elveszíti gravitációs súlyának 4/9-ét (azaz 5/9-e marad csak meg). Márpedig a szupravezetők definíció szerint két dimenzióban rezonáló kvantum osszcillátorok és nem három dimenzióban. Ez tökéletesen egybevágott a mérési eredményekkel. 5/9 = 55.555... % Ennyi maradt az anyag súlya a melegítés során, amikor színtiszta 100%-os ORME-anyaggá változott. Ezzel ez a szupravezetőként viselkedő por anyagi bizonyítéka lett a fenti elméletnek.

Hudson személyesen felkereste Puthoff urat és megmutatta neki a mérési eredményeket. Hal Puthoff ezt válaszolta:
"Dave, tudod-e hogy a gravitáció az ami meghatározza a tér-időt? Amikor ez az anyag csak 56 %-os súlyát mutatja az igazi tömegének, akkor tudod-e hogy ez az anyag ténylegesen elgörbíti a tér-időt? Az lenne jó, ha tudnánk egy olyan anyagot találni, ami teljesen elgörbíti a tér-időt; aminek egyáltalán nincs gravitációs vonzása. Kisebb mint nulla." [Ezt hívta 'egzotikus anyag'-nak a munkájában.]

Márpedig pontosan ez történik további hőkezelése során. Amikor Puthoff ezt megtudta ezt mondta: "Dave, abban a pillanatban nem láthatod ezt az anyagot. Elméletileg vissza kell, hogy húzódjon ebből a három dimenzióból. Nem is szabadna ebben a három dimenzióban lennie." Hudson ezt megerősítette, hiszen az anyag láthatatlanná vált, amit ő akkor úgy értelmezett, hogy bizonyára más frekvencián rezeg, ami láthatatlanná teszi, ezt válaszolta: "Pont így van. Belenézhetsz a tartóedénybe egy kvarccsőn keresztül, és nincs semmi a tartóedényben. De a tartóedény nem annyi súlyt mutat, mintha nem lenne benne semmi sem, hanem kevesebbet!" Mintha valami elszippantana még az "üres" tartóedény súlyából is. [Hal Puthoff ekkor javasolt egy kísérletet a negatív súlyú állapotban lévő láthatatlan anyagra. Eszerint egy pálcával megbökve vajon kiesik-e a tálból, vagy benne marad-e? Ezt évekkel később sikerült kivitelezni és a válasz: benne marad! Nem lehet hozzáérni, minden anyag keresztülhatol rajta amikor ebben az állapotban van.]

Hal Puthoff szerint egy ilyen állapotban levő anyaggal elméletileg tér-idő utazást is lehetne tenni. Viszont lehűlve megjelent újból, először jókora nagy súlygyarapodásokkal, majd teljesen lehűlve ismét közel 100%-os súlyú lett. 

Az amerikai Haditengerészeti Kutatóközpont SQUID (Superconducting Quantum Interference Devices) készülékeivel kimutatták, hogy a test sejtjei egymással szupravezetőkkel kommunikálnak. Egy szupravezetős gyűrűt helyezve a test köré szószerint láthatóan fény halad sejtről sejtre.

*Valójában az idegsejtek között nem áram folyik, ahogy azt sokan feltételezik, aminek az elektromágneses hullámai fénysebességgel terjednek*, *hanem fény, ami -most kapaszkodjon meg- a hangsebesség körüli hullámokat kelt a testben*. A szupravezetők körül keltett hullámok is hangsebességgel terjednek. Vajon mennyi meghökkentő dolog vár még felfedezésre a szupravezetők körül? Bizonyára jónéhány, pedig a gyógyászati hatásait akkor még nem is sejtették.

*Hudson megdöbbenve kimutatta, hogy az állati agyminták szárított porának több mint 5%-a ilyen anyag, pontosabban nagy spin-es ródium és irídium*. A következőket mondta: *"Ez szószerint az élet fénye.* Ez a test azon része, amit a tudósok nem tudnak kimutatni. Szénnek mondják, mivel nincs elnyelő vagy kibocsátó spektruma és azt tételezik fel hogy szén, pedig nem az. 11 különböző elem lehet, de alapvetően nagy spin-es ródium és irídium. Ezek rezonánsan kapcsolódnak és szószerint az élet fényét folyatják állandóan a testedben." A test körül így kialakul egy Meissner mező.

"Ezek [a nagy spin-es szupravezetők] szószerint atomi lelkek a testedben. Ezek azok az atomok, amik rezonáns harmóniában vannak egymással és a vákuum energiával, és a vákuum energia egy másik dimenzióként is felfogható, ahol nincs idő. Minden, ami valaha is létezett és minden, ami valaha is létezni fog elraktározódik a vákuumban. Barátaim, amikor találkoztok Istennel, akkor a vákuumban fogtok egyesülni. Onnen jött minden anyag, onnan eredeztethető minden anyag, és ott tárolódik minden információ. És a kapcsolatod a világgal ezekkel a rezonáns oszcillátorokkal történik, amik kvantum rezonanciában vannak a vákuum energiával. Ez hozza az élet fényét a kvantumvilágból a makro testbe, amit a saját fizikai testednek hívsz..."

"...Eljön az idő és meg fogjátok érteni, hogy ezen atomok mindegyike a vákuum energiával rezonál. Nem lehet egyetlen atomot külön hasznosítani... Ez egy örökmozgó gép. Amikor egy [ORME-] atom előre és hátra rezonál a kétdimenziós síkban, egy kvantumnyi hullám jön ki belőle állandóan. A következő atom magába ágyazza és állandósítja ezt a hullámot. Az atomok ténylegesen túl messze vannak egymástól, hogy közöttük bármilyen kémiai kapcsolat is legyen, mégis egymástól távol is, tökéletes únióban, harmóniában rezonálnak egymással. Az energia szószerint az atom körül forog örökkön-örökké. Kérdezted-e magadtól miért nem fogynak ki az atomok az energiájukból? Azért mert állandóan a vákuum energiába merülnek..."

Ténylegesen készíthető belőlük egy gyűrű, amiben a Föld mágneses terével rezonánssá válik. Hudson szerint egy egyedi elemből álló (1-es típusú) szupravezető 0.000000000000002 erg mágneses energiára is érzékeny. (2x10 a mínusz 15.-en erg = azaz 2 femto-erg). Egy erg egy elektron körüli mágneses tér energia mértékegysége. A Föld általunk viszonylag gyengének tartott mágneses mezeje kb. 0.5 Tesla. 1 Tesla kb. 1 trillió erg. energiával egyenértékű (18db nulla az 1 után!) Ez az anyag meg az erg ezerbillomodnyi töredékrészére is érzékeny. A gondolatokat roppant erős mágneses hatásként érzékeli és behatással vannak rá. [Elméletileg a világon nincs olyan gondolat, ami ne lenne rá hatással. Ennek visszafejtéséért csak tudni kell ráhangolódni. Mivel az agy legalább 5%-a ilyen elemi szupravezető, ezzel a telepátia és tisztánlátás tudományos megértéséhez nagyban hozzásegít.]


----------



## siriusB (2009 December 22)

najahuha írta:


> Kedves Aerensiniac !
> 
> Így van.
> 
> ...



Ha nem csak az írásos emlékeket vesszük, akkor tényleg nincs bizonyíték, de nagyon sok ráutaló régészeti lelet létezik. Nagy a valószínűsége annak, hogy már több civilizáció is létezett itt a Földön. Néhány leletet semmi mással nem lehet magyarázni és ezt régészek állítják, nem én. 

Angol nyelvű, csillagászattal foglalkozó weblapokon rengeteg érdekes információ olvasható e tárgyban. (mármint az általad is megemlített ciklikus kihalás a Földön.) Nem csak a Föld precessziós mozgása indokolná ezt, hanem a Shiva-elmélet szerint a szabályos periódusokat Nap galaktikus oszcillációja is okozhatja. 
<link rel="File-List" href="file:///C:%5CDOCUME%7E1%5CDRA8F7%7E1.BEN%5CLOCALS%7E1%5CTemp%5Cmsohtml1%5C01%5Cclip_filelist.xml"><link rel="Edit-Time-Data" href="file:///C:%5CDOCUME%7E1%5CDRA8F7%7E1.BEN%5CLOCALS%7E1%5CTemp%5Cmsohtml1%5C01%5Cclip_editdata.mso"><!--[if !mso]> <style> v\:* {behavior:url(#default#VML);} o\:* {behavior:url(#default#VML);} w\:* {behavior:url(#default#VML);} .shape {behavior:url(#default#VML);} </style> <![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:HyphenationZone>21</w:HyphenationZone> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" LatentStyleCount="156"> </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><style> <!-- /* Style Definitions */ p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal {mso-style-parent:""; margin:0cm; margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:12.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";} @page Section1 {size:612.0pt 792.0pt; margin:70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt; mso-header-margin:35.4pt; mso-footer-margin:35.4pt; mso-paper-source:0;} div.Section1 {page:Section1;} --> </style><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable {mso-style-name:"Normál táblázat"; mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; mso-style-noshow:yes; mso-style-parent:""; mso-padding-alt:0cm 5.4pt 0cm 5.4pt; mso-para-margin:0cm; mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:10.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-ansi-language:#0400; mso-fareast-language:#0400; mso-bidi-language:#0400;} </style> <![endif]-->[FONT=&quot]<!--[if gte vml 1]><v:shapetype id="_x0000_t75" coordsize="21600,21600" o:spt="75" oreferrelative="t" path="[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@5xe" filled="f" stroked="f"> <v:stroke joinstyle="miter"/> <v:formulas> <v:f eqn="if lineDrawn pixelLineWidth 0"/> <v:f eqn="sum @0 1 0"/> <v:f eqn="sum 0 0 @1"/> <v:f eqn="prod @2 1 2"/> <v:f eqn="prod @3 21600 pixelWidth"/> <v:f eqn="prod @3 21600 pixelHeight"/> <v:f eqn="sum @0 0 1"/> <v:f eqn="prod @6 1 2"/> <v:f eqn="prod @7 21600 pixelWidth"/> <v:f eqn="sum @8 21600 0"/> <v:f eqn="prod @7 21600 pixelHeight"/> <v:f eqn="sum @10 21600 0"/> </v:formulas> <vath o:extrusionok="f" gradientshapeok="t" o:connecttype="rect"/> <o:lock v:ext="edit" aspectratio="t"/> </v:shapetype><v:shape id="_x0000_i1025" type="#_x0000_t75" alt="" style='width:291pt; height:368.25pt'> <v:imagedata src="file:///C:\DOCUME~1\DRA8F7~1.BEN\LOCALS~1\Temp\msohtml1\01\clip_image001.jpg" o:href="http://astro.u-szeged.hu/szakdolg/csizmazia/abra18.jpg"/> </v:shape><![endif]--><!--[if !vml]-->[/FONT]
<center>




*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]a Nap galaktikus oszcillációjának mechanizmusa[/FONT]*


 Szerintem nem nehéz belátni, hogy egy-egy ilyen kihalás után az emberiségnek nyoma sem marad. El tudom képzelni, hogy akkor, amikor még nem élt a Földön 7 milliárd ember, hanem mondjuk csak 10 millió és ők sem szétszórtan, nem nagy eséllyel élhették túl a találkozásokat néhány kisbolygóval.


 Képzeld el, hogy mi lenne, ha ma történne egy ilyen katasztrófa és ezek a kedves, vidám emberek maradnának csak életben ott az Amazonas környékén.
 


</center>
Vajon nem előlről kezdődne minden? Hiszen ők a tudományokról mit sem tudnak. Vajon mit tudnának ők a földi civilizációról továbbadni az utódaiknak?


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 22)

siriusB írta:


> Látod ez az egyetlen dolog, amivel meg tudnál győzni mindenkit, ha az ő valódi szavait idéznéd, amit neked személyesen mond és nem csak azt, amit olvastál vagy tanultál és bárki más is elolvashat az evangéliumokból.
> 
> A személyes kapcsolatod alatt valami olyasmit érthetünk, mint ahogy az "Jézus válaszol" című blogban olvasható egy médium közvetítésével? http://jezusvalaszol.blog.hu/
> 
> Nem tudom ki vagy mi a médium, de vannak érdekes válaszok.



Nem, Sirius, nem vagyok médium. Én nem közvetítem Jézus üzeneteit a világnak, azt Ő már elmondta, és leíratta a Bibliában. A világ számára nincs új mondanivalója.

Amiket Jézus nekem mond, azok elsősorban az én személyemnek szóló üzenetek, útmutatások, tanácsok, nem olyasmi, amit mással kell közölnöm, bár olyan is előfordult már.

Ezek az üzenetek többnyire a Biblián keresztül érkeznek hozzám, amikor szó szerint "megszólal" a Biblia. Már említettem, hogy ez a könyv beszél. Ez egy beszélő könyv. Ilyenkor egyszerűen egy-egy mondat, vagy egy szakasz "kiszól" belőle. És ilyenkor biztosan tudom, hogy ez most nem akkorra érvényes, amikor leírták, ez ebben a pillanatban egyenesen nekem szól. És működik is; úgyis mondhatom: "Bejön."
Ezt csak azok tapasztalják meg, akinek megvan a kapcsolatuk Istennel. Mások nem látnak mást, csak holt betűket.

De Jézus a Biblián kívül is tud szólni hozzám. Szól ima közben, de szólhat bármikor. Tudom, hogy Ő szól hozzám, mert ismerem Őt. És mindig akkor járok jól, ha hallgatok Rá.
Amik a Bibliában le vannak írva, azok az Ő valódi szavai. Azokból lehet Őt megismerni. Ha nem ismerném Őt, honnan tudnám, hogy Ő szól hozzám? És honnan ismerném Őt, ha nem a Bibliából? Azt mondta:

"Az én juhaim hallják az én szómat, és én ismerem őket, és követnek engem:" Ján. 10.27

Ez így van. Hallom a szavát és megismerem. 

"Én vagyok a jó pásztor; és ismerem az enyéimet, és engem is ismernek az enyéim," Ján. 10.14

Ez abszolút igaz.

Ez a napi kapcsolat mindennél többet ér a számomra. Bármikor odafordulhatok hozzá, és Ő mindig válaszol.
Nem vagyok jó keresztény, egyáltalán nem érdemlem meg a szeretetét. De az Ő hűsége mindent felülhalad. Néha úgy érzem, most már biztos nem fog válaszolni, olyan rettenetes alak vagyok, olyan szörnyen viselkedem. Szégyent hozok csak Rá.
De Ő olyan, ahogyan tanított: nem csak hétszer, hetvenhétszer is megbocsát egy nap. És újra válaszol. És ilyenkor sírni szoktam. Mert annyira megráz, hogy még mindig szeret, még mindig velem van, hogy tényleg betartja az ígéretét. 

"Nem hagylak el téged, sem el nem távozom tőled;"
 
Ezt mondta. És tényleg nem hagy el. Nem lehet elmondani, milyen érzés, amikor az embert egyszer csak szíven találja ez a mondat:

"Ne félj, mert megváltottalak, neveden hívtalak téged, enyém vagy!" 

Nem lehet könnyek nélkül bírni! Ekkora szeretetet nem lehet!
Úgy körül tudja venni vele az embert! Úgy be tud vele borítani! A közelsége kimondhatatlan jó érzés. Semmihez sem fogható. Megnyugtató, és békességet adó. És ilyenkor eltölt egy belső öröm. Ez az, amivel a világon semmi sem ér fel!

Nem kívánom, hogy elhiggyétek. Az sem baj, ha bolondnak néztek. Én boldogan vagyok Krisztus bolondja. Pál apostol is az volt, és a többi apostolok is!

És ezekben az élményeimben Jézussal nincs semmi különleges. Bárki, aki kapcsolatba kerül Vele, tapasztalhatja ezt. Azt az egyet elhihetik, hogy nem vagyok ezzel egyedül.
A legjobb, amit kívánhatok Nektek, hogy egyszer a Ti szívetekig is elérjen a szava. Fogadjátok tőlem ezt a videót Karácsonyra:


----------



## najahuha (2009 December 22)

Kedves Jaszladany !



Jaszladany írta:


> Akkor bocsi. Azt hittem, hogy elhinni valamit vagy elfogadni az ugyanaz.



Tekintettel, hogy természettudományos a foglalkozásom, külön kell választanom a kettőt.
A hit nem igényel ok-okozati levezetésű érvelést. A hit vagy van vagy nincs.
Egy tézis elfogadása viszont annál inkább.




> Igen, ez érdekes kérdés, már nekem is eszembe jutott. El lehet róla fantáziálni, de egyelőre még nem találtak ilyen bolygót. Egy ilyen földön kívüli élet feltételezése sokkal több kérdést vetne fel, mint csupán azt, hogy lehetne-e egy ilyen bolygón hittéríteni.



Elméletileg van. Ugyanis egyre jobban bebizonyosodik, hogy legalábbis a mi világegyetemünk ( galaxisunk, a maga kb. 100 milliárd csillagával) naprendszereinek 80 %-a bolygókkal teli.
És éppen mi, földiek vagyunk a bizonyíték rá.



> Pl. Miért terjednének ki rájuk Ádám bűnbeesésének a következményei, ha ők nem Ádám leszármazottai?



Ez egyben azt is jelentené, hogy nem egyedül ÁDÁM a teremtett....



> Ha ők nem estek bűnbe, miért lenne szükségük megváltásra, és így hittérítésre? Van-e akkor közöttük egyáltalán halál?



Ha teremtődtek, akkor bizony van végük is....



> Ha bűnbe estek, de nem emberi fajhoz tartoznak, akkor Jézus áldozata nem is lehetne érvényes rájuk, tehát felesleges lenne a hittérítés.



Vagyis akkor saját Jézusuk kell hogy legyen.. Vagy az Isten más "játékot" űz velük....




> Ám úgy tűnik, a pusztulás az univerzumra ugyanúgy érvényes, mint a földre. Miért szenved ettől egy bűntelen faj is?



Nem. Ugyanis minden pusztulás egy megtisztult új kezdete: TABULA RASA.. Lásd éppen az előbb betett kellően hosszú anyagot, bár korántsem a teljes írás.


De ezek csak fantáziajátékok.




> A Biblia nem egy kultúrforrás, még ha rá is épül egy nép vagy több nép kultúrája. A Biblia Isten és az ember viszonyáról szól, nem pedig egy nép története. Pusztán egy népet használ fel ennek a bemutatására.



Nos akkor vedd ki belőle a nemzetségleírásokat, a ki mit csinált, ki kit ölt meg , ki hova ment, stb... és a maradék az Isten---ember viszonya. Az Ószövetség terén marad vagy 5 ezrelék.




> Engem egyáltalán nem zavarna, ha így is lenne, de sarkítva és pontatlanul látod ezt a dolgot.
> Mint mondtam, bár a Biblia isteni kinyilatkoztatás, nem egy nép története, nem is történelmi könyv, noha pontos történelmi leírásokat tartalmaz.



A Biblia önmagában azért nem isteni kinyilatkoztatás / függetlenül attól, hogy a HIT által annak vélik és nevezik/ , mert mint mondtam, a zsidók az Ószövetség anyagát több helyről és jóval régebbi iratokból gyűjtötték össze. Ez tény. Márpedig ha már Ábrahám előtt is léteztek ezek a történetek, akkor a kinyilatkoztatás utólagos hozzáillesztés, szintén többedjére jelezvén mondom: a KÖRÉRVELÉS alapjául szolgál.
Mi a körérvelés ? Azért igaz a Biblia, mert isteni kinyilatkoztatás. Miért isteni kinyilatkoztatás a Biblia ? Mert igaz. Nos ez a körérvelés. Ettől nem tudományos. Ettől csak hitbéli.




> Először is Isten nem egy népet választott ki, hanem egy embert: Ábrahámot. És hogy miért éppen őt?
> 
> "Mert tudom róla, hogy megparancsolja az ő fiainak és az ő házanépének ő utánna, hogy megőrizzék az Úrnak útát, igazságot és törvényt tévén, hogy beteljesítse az Úr Ábrahámon, a mit szólott felőle."
> 1 Móz. 18.19
> ...



Csakhogy a geneológia a bizonyíthatatlan benne. Mármint hogy Jézus egyáltalán Ábrahám leszármazott. Ezt hinni, meg tudományosan bizonyítani két külön dolog.



> Mivel a Messiás eljövetelének ígérete az izraleitákhoz, majd pedig a zsidókhoz kapcsolódott (hiszen Júda törzséből született, ahogy a próféciában állt) nyilvánvalóan ennek a népnek a történetét kíséri figyelemmel Isten, ezen a népen keresztül közli Isten az üzeneteit a "föld minden nemzetségével".




KÖRÉRVELÉS.



> A zsidó népnek Isten papjaivá, Isten igehirdetőivé kellett volna válnia az egész világ számára, erre lett volna elhívva, ill. kiválasztva. De sajnos nem töltötték be ezt a szerepet.
> Ezért vetette el őket Isten. De mint tudjuk, nem végleg.
> 
> "Mert nem akarom, hogy ne tudjátok atyámfiai ezt a titkot, hogy magatokat el ne higyjétek, hogy a megkeményedés Izráelre nézve csak részben történt, a meddig a pogányok teljessége bemegyen." (Róm. 11.25)



Nos ezek is olyan magyarázatok, amiknek többféle kimenetele van. Vagyis olyan kulacs, amiből több kifolyón is ihatok...
Elvetette őket isten, de még sem végleg,.......Vagyis egy kiskapu mindig van, egy alternatív megoldás mindig van......




> Jelenleg a "pogányok idejét" éljük, azaz a mi időnket. Tehát most mi vagyunk kiválasztva, ha Neked úgy tetszik. És amikor a pogány megtérők száma beteljesedik, akkor fordul Isten újra Izrael felé. És be fogja teljesíteni nekik az ígéreteit, amik még a próféciákban állnak.



És milyen hosszú vajon egy ilyen idő ?
Gyanítom, hogy egy világhónap...... Cirka 2160 év ?




> Mert pl. az is meg volt prófétálva, hogy Isten újra összegyűjti őket, és újra saját államuk lesz Izrael földjén, ami egyedülálló dolog a történelemben egy 2000 éve szétszóratásban élő nép esetében. (Pláne akiket annyit üldöztek és irtottak.) Tudjuk, hogy 1944-ben Izraelnek újra önálló állama lett, a 2000 évvel ezelőtti határain belül.
> Többek között ez is jelzi, hogy a "pogányok ideje" a végéhez közeledik.



Azért ennek más történelmi alapjai voltak, hogy egyáltalán Palesztinát jelölték ki a modernkori zsidó államnak....
De ha így van, akkor ez ÖNBETELJESÍTŐ ÖNSORSrontás.



> "És lesz ama napon: az Úr másodszor nyujtja ki kezét, hogy népe maradékát megvegye... És zászlót emel a pogányok előtt, és összegyűjti Izráel elszéledt fiait, és Júdának szétszórt leányait egybegyűjti a földnek négy szárnyairól...
> És repülnek a Filiszteusoknak hátára napnyugot felé, és kelet fiaiban együtt vetnek zsákmányt, és kezet vetnek Edomra és Moábra, és az Ammoniták engednek nékik. (Ésa. 11.11)



A gond az, hogy Izrael állam lakosságának ( ami kb. 7,1 millió) 75 %-a a zsidó, 24 %-a palesztin, 1 % egyéb.....
Túl nagy a népsűrűség, és csak a 22 ezer km2-es ország alig 1 %-án folyik mezőgazdasági termelés......



> Hát alaposan rárepültek a filiszteusok hátára, és ami érdekes, tényleg repültek, mivel a zsidó bevándorlók többsége repülővel tért vissza Izrael földjére. Aztán elfoglaltak ott minden földet, az egykori Moábot, Ammont, stb., és tényleg győztek.
> 
> És van itt egy érdekes prófécia:
> "Zak. 12.2
> ...



Érteni értem. Nem arról van szó. Csak mindent átdimenzionálsz.

Miért ragaszkodnak annyira Jeruzsálemhez a zsidók ? Milyen indokkal ? ( Nehogy azt mondd,hogy az ősi juss jogán...... Elvégre azért az ősidőkben is erőszakkal lepték el a területet, a hit szerint isteni segédlettel és isteni sugallatra, más népek rovására. Olyan népekére, akikkel nem is kötött Isten szerződést, ezáltal nem is volt mit számonkérni és büntetni őket.....

Újra mondom: mindez nem szól másról, mint arról, hogy az üldöztetés és rabság során megkreáltak egy Istenre hivatkozó ideológiát, ami alapján az ősi jussért természetfölötti segédlettel lehet ismét igényt formálni. ( Szintúgy, ahogy a holocaust is ki lett sajátítva, és jószerivel üzletté lett lesilányítva... De ezek a dolgok nem idevaló viták.)

Én meg azt nem értem: ha mindezt elfogadod, és a próféciák mindenképpen be kell hogy teljesedjenek, akkor ELEVE ELRENDELÉS van. Ezt nem fölfogni ?.


----------



## najahuha (2009 December 22)

Kedves siriusB !




siriusB írta:


> Ha nem csak az írásos emlékeket vesszük, akkor tényleg nincs bizonyíték, de nagyon sok ráutaló régészeti lelet létezik. Nagy a valószínűsége annak, hogy már több civilizáció is létezett itt a Földön. Néhány leletet semmi mással nem lehet magyarázni és ezt régészek állítják, nem én.



Valóban. Én is olvastam számos ilyen könyvet.
Vehetjük akár a Giza-t, ( a magam álláspontja szerint HUFU csak renováltatta és föl akarta használni temetkezési helyül a nagypiramist. Így inkább Kr.e. 10 ezer éves, de ennél is régebbi a Szfinx, és a körötte /alatta elterülő templomegyüttes...)



> Angol nyelvű, csillagászattal foglalkozó weblapokon rengeteg érdekes információ olvasható e tárgyban. (mármint az általad is megemlített ciklikus kihalás a Földön.) Nem csak a Föld precessziós mozgása indokolná ezt, hanem a Shiva-elmélet szerint a szabályos periódusokat Nap galaktikus oszcillációja is okozhatja.



Bizony. Ilyenekről van szó. Ezeket csak holmi számolásokkal nem lehet kiókumulálni, mert ide kellő mennyiségű tapasztalati megfigyelés is szükséges...Az pedig nagyon hosszú idő.... Vagy már készen kapták.....
<link rel="File-List" href="file:///C:%5CDOCUME%7E1%5CDRA8F7%7E1.BEN%5CLOCALS%7E1%5CTemp%5Cmsohtml1%5C01%5Cclip_filelist.xml"><link rel="Edit-Time-Data" href="file:///C:%5CDOCUME%7E1%5CDRA8F7%7E1.BEN%5CLOCALS%7E1%5CTemp%5Cmsohtml1%5C01%5Cclip_editdata.mso"><!--[if !mso]> <style> v\:* {behavior:url(#default#VML);} o\:* {behavior:url(#default#VML);} w\:* {behavior:url(#default#VML);} .shape {behavior:url(#default#VML);} </style> <![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:HyphenationZone>21</w:HyphenationZone> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" LatentStyleCount="156"> </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><style> <!-- /* Style Definitions */ p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal {mso-style-parent:""; margin:0cm; margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:12.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";} @page Section1 {size:612.0pt 792.0pt; margin:70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt; mso-header-margin:35.4pt; mso-footer-margin:35.4pt; mso-paper-source:0;} div.Section1 {page:Section1;} --> </style><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable {mso-style-name:"Normál táblázat"; mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; mso-style-noshow:yes; mso-style-parent:""; mso-padding-alt:0cm 5.4pt 0cm 5.4pt; mso-para-margin:0cm; mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:10.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-ansi-language:#0400; mso-fareast-language:#0400; mso-bidi-language:#0400;} </style> <![endif]-->[FONT=&quot]<!--[if gte vml 1]><v:shapetype id="_x0000_t75" coordsize="21600,21600" o:spt="75" oreferrelative="t" path="[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@5xe" filled="f" stroked="f"> <v:stroke joinstyle="miter"/> <v:formulas> <v:f eqn="if lineDrawn pixelLineWidth 0"/> <v:f eqn="sum @0 1 0"/> <v:f eqn="sum 0 0 @1"/> <v:f eqn="prod @2 1 2"/> <v:f eqn="prod @3 21600 pixelWidth"/> <v:f eqn="prod @3 21600 pixelHeight"/> <v:f eqn="sum @0 0 1"/> <v:f eqn="prod @6 1 2"/> <v:f eqn="prod @7 21600 pixelWidth"/> <v:f eqn="sum @8 21600 0"/> <v:f eqn="prod @7 21600 pixelHeight"/> <v:f eqn="sum @10 21600 0"/> </v:formulas> <vath o:extrusionok="f" gradientshapeok="t" o:connecttype="rect"/> <o:lock v:ext="edit" aspectratio="t"/> </v:shapetype><v:shape id="_x0000_i1025" type="#_x0000_t75" alt="" style='width:291pt; height:368.25pt'> <v:imagedata src="file:///C:\DOCUME~1\DRA8F7~1.BEN\LOCALS~1\Temp\msohtml1\01\clip_image001.jpg" o:href="http://astro.u-szeged.hu/szakdolg/csizmazia/abra18.jpg"/> </v:shape><![endif]--><!--[if !vml]-->[/FONT]
<center> 


> *[FONT=Times New Roman,Times][/FONT]*
> Szerintem nem nehéz belátni, hogy egy-egy ilyen kihalás után az emberiségnek nyoma sem marad. El tudom képzelni, hogy akkor, amikor még nem élt a Földön 7 milliárd ember, hanem mondjuk csak 10 millió és ők sem szétszórtan, nem nagy eséllyel élhették túl a találkozásokat néhány kisbolygóval.​




Attól függ.
A természettel együtt élő népek figyelik a természetet. ..A patkányok már órákkal előbb megérzik a földrengést.....
Én csak a dél-ázsiai szökőárra emlékeztetnék...
Egyetlen bennszülött nem halt meg, mert mind a szigetek belsejébe és a magaslatokra húzódott, amikor látta, hogy a tenger visszahúzódik.. Még az állatok is ezt tették.... Csak a társadalmában civilizált ember felejtette el az ilyenkor mit is kell csinálni dolgot....





> Képzeld el, hogy mi lenne, ha ma történne egy ilyen katasztrófa és ezek a kedves, vid emberek maradnának csak életben ott az Amazonas környékén.





> </center>Vajon nem előlről kezdődne minden? Hiszen ők a tudományokról mit sem tudnak. Vajon mit tudnának ők a földi civilizációról továbbadni az utódaiknak?



Minden bizonnyal. Csak a nyugati ember hiszi, hogy a technika megmenti az ilyesfajta katasztrófáktól... Pedig hányszor mondom: éppen a legérzékenyebb technika fogja a legelőbb fölmondani a szolgálatot... Lásd MOBILtelefon... Ha másért nem, hát azért, mert mindenki egyszerre akarja használni....


----------



## siriusB (2009 December 22)

Jaszladany írta:


> Nem, Sirius, nem vagyok médium. Én nem közvetítem Jézus üzeneteit a világnak, azt Ő már elmondta, és leíratta a Bibliában. A világ számára nincs új mondanivalója.
> 
> Amiket Jézus nekem mond, azok elsősorban az én személyemnek szóló üzenetek, útmutatások, tanácsok, nem olyasmi, amit mással kell közölnöm, bár olyan is előfordult már.
> 
> ...



Kedves Jászladány! Mélységesen szíven üt és meghat az a szeretet, ami árad a szavaidból. Részemről Karácsony utánig befejezem a topikban ezt a témát, de ha lehet utána számítok a közreműködésedre, mert volnának még kérdéseim hozzád bőven. kiss

Boldog Karácsonyt kívánok neked és a szeretteidnek, valamint mindenkinek aki ezt a topikot látogatja. kiss


----------



## ionon (2009 December 22)

Jaszladany írta:


> Nem, Sirius, nem vagyok médium. Én nem közvetítem Jézus üzeneteit a világnak, azt Ő már elmondta, és leíratta a Bibliában. A világ számára nincs új mondanivalója.
> 
> Amiket Jézus nekem mond, azok elsősorban az én személyemnek szóló üzenetek, útmutatások, tanácsok, nem olyasmi, amit mással kell közölnöm, bár olyan is előfordult már.
> 
> ...


Tudod jézus a tetteidben van benne ha szavakkal tudsz egyesülni jézus létezését akkor megfelelsz valaminek ami nem jézus mert ő nem szavak halmaza és annak az elvárásnak a megszentesítője létezésed itt nekem olyan mint egy tűzből kivett kard a biblia szövegében élő jézust akarod megtalálni másokban és e kardal hadonászva keresed igazadat. Jézus a gondolat és a te cselekvésed és nem a biblia szavai a te cselekvésed ha így van soha nem érted meg jézust (csak így kis betűvel)


----------



## ionon (2009 December 22)

najahuha írta:


> Szaharov, a néhai orosz atomfizikus, aki sajnos házi-őrizetével vált ismertté, még az 1960-as években azt mondta, hogy a gravitációt nem mágneses térként fogják majd pontosan meghatározni, mert nem az. Szerinte a gravitáció a protonok, neutronok és elektronok kölcsönhatása a mindenütt jelenlevő vákuumenergiával. A vákuumenergia a világmindenségben mindenütt jelen van, idő- és tér-függetlenül, úgy mint egy éter. Ha minden anyagot, hőt kiszivattyúzunk, akkor is ott marad. Ha nincs jelen anyag, akkor nincs jelen proton, neutron, elektron, ami a vákuumenergiával való kölcsönhatást okozná, ezért anyag nélkül nincs gravitáció.
> 
> Dr. Hal E. Puthoff , aki korábban távérzékelési kísérleteket folytatott tudományosan, később pedig megalapította a texasi Institute for Advanced Studies-t, matematikailag összefoglalta Szaharov gravitációs elméletét, és a Physical Review-ban megjelentetett egy cikket 1989. március 1.-én, aminek a címe "Gravity as a Zero-Point Fluctuation Force". Ebben matematikailag kifejti, hogy amikor az anyag két dimenziós felület mentén (és nem a szokásos három dimenziós térben) kölcsönhatásba lép a vákuumenergiával, akkor elméletileg elveszíti gravitációs súlyának 4/9-ét (azaz 5/9-e marad csak meg). Márpedig a szupravezetők definíció szerint két dimenzióban rezonáló kvantum osszcillátorok és nem három dimenzióban. Ez tökéletesen egybevágott a mérési eredményekkel. 5/9 = 55.555... % Ennyi maradt az anyag súlya a melegítés során, amikor színtiszta 100%-os ORME-anyaggá változott. Ezzel ez a szupravezetőként viselkedő por anyagi bizonyítéka lett a fenti elméletnek.
> 
> ...


Igen szépen írtad de a gondolattal nem is tudunk mit kezdeni?


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 22)

najahuha írta:


> Kedves Jaszladany !
> 
> Ez egyben azt is jelentené, hogy nem egyedül ÁDÁM a teremtett....
> .



Kedves Najahuha, már csak néhány dologra reagálnék, mert nekem is elfogyott az időm.
Így van, ha az idegen lények nem emberek, akkor másik teremtésről beszélnénk, de akárhány bolygó is létezik, a jelen helyzet mégis csak az, hogy egyelőre nem találtunk máshol életet.
És ha engem kérdezel, szerintem nem is fogunk, de ez saját vélemény.



najahuha írta:


> Ha teremtődtek, akkor bizony van végük is....
> .



Ez nem következik egymásból; ha Ádám nem fordult volna el Istentől, soha nem halt volna meg, pedig ő is teremtetett. A halál nem a teremtés következménye, hanem a bűné.



najahuha írta:


> Vagyis akkor saját Jézusuk kell hogy legyen.. Vagy az Isten más "játékot" űz velük....
> .



Érdekes ilyeneken filózni, csak már nincs időm rá. Fogalmam sincs, mi lenne egy másik teremtésben más lényekkel, akik bűnbe estek. Egyelőre örülök, hogy itt a földön meg fog oldódni a bűn problémája.



najahuha írta:


> Nos akkor vedd ki belőle a nemzetségleírásokat, a ki mit csinált, ki kit ölt meg , ki hova ment, stb... és a maradék az Isten---ember viszonya. Az Ószövetség terén marad vagy 5 ezrelék.
> .



Az egész az Isten és az ember viszonya. Csak meg kell látni az események mögött. Semmi sincs véletlenül benne a Bibliában.



najahuha írta:


> A Biblia önmagában azért nem isteni kinyilatkoztatás / függetlenül attól, hogy a HIT által annak vélik és nevezik/ , mert mint mondtam, a zsidók az Ószövetség anyagát több helyről és jóval régebbi iratokból gyűjtötték össze. Ez tény. Márpedig ha már Ábrahám előtt is léteztek ezek a történetek, akkor a kinyilatkoztatás utólagos hozzáillesztés, szintén többedjére jelezvén mondom: a KÖRÉRVELÉS alapjául szolgál.
> Mi a körérvelés ? Azért igaz a Biblia, mert isteni kinyilatkoztatás. Miért isteni kinyilatkoztatás a Biblia ? Mert igaz. Nos ez a körérvelés. Ettől nem tudományos. Ettől csak hitbéli.
> .



Próbálj meg a Biblia szerint élni, és akkor megtudod, hogy miért igaz. Én eddig sem azzal érveltem, hogy mert isteni kinyilatkoztatás. Azzal érveltem, hogy minden, amit mond, valóban megtapasztalható.




najahuha írta:


> Csakhogy a geneológia a bizonyíthatatlan benne. Mármint hogy Jézus egyáltalán Ábrahám leszármazott. Ezt hinni, meg tudományosan bizonyítani két külön dolog.
> körérvelés. Ettől nem tudományos. Ettől csak hitbéli.
> .



Ezt már túltárgyaltuk.



najahuha írta:


> Nos ezek is olyan magyarázatok, amiknek többféle kimenetele van. Vagyis olyan kulacs, amiből több kifolyón is ihatok...
> Elvetette őket isten, de még sem végleg,.......Vagyis egy kiskapu mindig van, egy alternatív megoldás mindig van......
> .



Nem kiskapu... ígéret beteljesítése.
És azért lettek elvetve egy időre a zsidók, hogy Te megtérhess. Olvasd el Pál Rómabeliekhez írott levelét, hátha megérted.



najahuha írta:


> És milyen hosszú vajon egy ilyen idő ?
> Gyanítom, hogy egy világhónap...... Cirka 2160 év ?
> .



Remélem, hogy kevesebb.



najahuha írta:


> Azért ennek más történelmi alapjai voltak, hogy egyáltalán Palesztinát jelölték ki a modernkori zsidó államnak....
> De ha így van, akkor ez ÖNBETELJESÍTŐ ÖNSORSrontás.
> .



Egy szóval se mondtam, hogy a bibliai prófécia miatt jelölték Palesztinát Izraelnek. Ez a Bibliától teljesen függetlenül történt, de a lényegen nem változtat: a prófécia beteljesedett. És nem a zsidók teljesítették be. Csak egyszerűen beteljesedett. A próféciákat általában nem szándékosan teljesítik be. Sőt, észre sem veszik, amikor beteljesedik, csak már utána.




najahuha írta:


> A gond az, hogy Izrael állam lakosságának ( ami kb. 7,1 millió) 75 %-a a zsidó, 24 %-a palesztin, 1 % egyéb.....
> Túl nagy a népsűrűség, és csak a 22 ezer km2-es ország alig 1 %-án folyik mezőgazdasági termelés......
> <iframe style="border: 2px inset ; width: 540px; height: 250px;" tabindex="1" id="vB_Editor_001_iframe"></iframe>.



Lehet, hogy gond, de ez bibliai szempontból lényegtelen.




najahuha írta:


> Miért ragaszkodnak annyira Jeruzsálemhez a zsidók ? Milyen indokkal ? ( Nehogy azt mondd,hogy az ősi juss jogán......
> .



Megmosolyogtató, és eléggé árulkodó kérdés. Le sem tagadhatnád, hogy a palesztinokkal szimpatizálsz. Miért nem azt kérdezed: Milyen indokkal ragaszkodnak a palesztinok Jeruzsálemhez?
Ráadásul annyira, hogy inkább lemondanak az önálló államról, ha nem lehet a fővárosa Jeruzsálem.
Nézd, én nem értek ehhez a kérdéshez, és nem is foglalkozom vele behatóan: De amennyire a térképekről látom, Jeruzsálem Izrael kellős közepén van. Ha a független Palesztina fővárosa lenne, akárcsak felerészben, azzal gyakorlatilag Izrael is ketté lenne vágva. Vagy Izraelnek a fele Palesztina lenne. Vagy Jeruzsálem, mint Palesztina fővárosa, Palesztinán kívül lenne?
Ez adott nekem egy remek ötletet!
Jeruzsálemnek ma nemzetközi státusza van, tehát nem a zsidóké. Javaslom, igényeljük meg Magyarország fővárosának. Az a bevétel, ami a turizmusból, kereskedelemből, stb.-ből ott évente bejön, egyből helyrebillentené egy kicsit az országunk büdzséjét.



najahuha írta:


> Elvégre azért az ősidőkben is erőszakkal lepték el a területet, a hit szerint isteni segédlettel és isteni sugallatra, más népek rovására. Olyan népekére, akikkel nem is kötött Isten szerződést, ezáltal nem is volt mit számonkérni és büntetni őket.....
> .



Erről már írtam. Ábrahám és Izsák több mint kétszáz éven át hirdette ott az élő Isten ismeretét. Aztán a kánaániaknak még volt négyszáz évük, hogy szövetséget kössenek Istennel. Nem tették.
Inkább dobálták bele a kisgyerekeiket a tűzbe Baálnak meg Moloknak, és közben doboltak, hogy ne hallatszódjék a gyerekek sikoltozása. Tudod mit? Nem fáj a szívem egy ilyen kultúráért. Én is eltörölném, meg azokat is, akik ragaszkodnak hozzá. És én még négyszáz évet sem adtam volna nekik. Úgyhogy Isten ebben az esetben is nagyon türelmes volt.
És nem kivételezett, mert az izraeliták is, valahányszor a Baál-tisztelet felé kezdtek hajlani, mindig kaptak a fejükre. Ha az összes kánaáni népet kiirtották volna, nyoma se maradt volna ezeknek a fertelmes kultuszoknak. De nem tették, így a Baál-kultusz állandó kísértést jelentett a számukra. Többek között ez volt az egyik oka a babiloni fogságnak is.



najahuha írta:


> Újra mondom: mindez nem szól másról, mint arról, hogy az üldöztetés és rabság során megkreáltak egy Istenre hivatkozó ideológiát, ami alapján az ősi jussért természetfölötti segédlettel lehet ismét igényt formálni. ( Szintúgy, ahogy a holocaust is ki lett sajátítva, és jószerivel üzletté lett lesilányítva... De ezek a dolgok nem idevaló viták.)
> .



Nem, ezek valóban nem idevalók. 
Amúgy ahogy tudom, a zsidók nagy része nem is vallásos. Tehát nem valószínű, hogy a palesztinokkal való konfliktusban Mózesre apellálnak. Ez alighanem csak az ortodox zsidók érvelése lehet, de nem hiszem, hogy ezt bárki más komolyan veszi. 

Én nem foglalok állást az izraeli-palesztin konfliktusban, mert több száz kilométerről szerintem nem lehet megítélni a helyzetet. Minden média ferdít ezzel kapcsolatban. Én szeretem a zsidókat, és szeretem a palesztinokat is, mint minden népet.
Csak annyit tudok mondani: örülök, hogy két évezred után Izraelnek újra állama lett, örülök, hogy ezzel beteljesedett egy ószövetségi prófécia, és bár a próféciák szerint nem várható béke abban a térségben, reménykedem, és imádkozom, hogy minél kevesebb ember életébe kerüljön az ellenségeskedés, míg végül Jézus visszatér az Olajfák hegyére, ahogy megígérte.




najahuha írta:


> Én meg azt nem értem: ha mindezt elfogadod, és a próféciák mindenképpen be kell hogy teljesedjenek, akkor ELEVE ELRENDELÉS van. Ezt nem fölfogni ?.


.[/quote]

Az előre ismeret nem azonos az előre elrendeléssel. Mi ebben olyan bonyolult? Ha előre tudok valamit, nem jelenti azt, hogy én rendeztem úgy a dolgokat.

Nincs eleve elrendelés. Istennek van ugyan egy üdvterve az egész világra nézve, amit mindenképpen be fog teljesíteni, de hogy milyen úton, az az emberektől és a nemzetektől is függ.

Említettem, hogy Isten terve szerint a zsidó népnek közvetítenie kell volna Isten ismeretét és üzenetét a világnak, mint papi nemzetnek. De nem így lett. Akkor a kereszténységre lett bízva ez a feladat, de Konstantin idejében létrejött az államegyház, és az egész elment az erdőbe. Akkor előhívta az Isten a reformációt, de az is megrekedt. A terv mégis előre halad, és célhoz fog érni. Csak legfeljebb más utakon.

Istennek terve van minden ember személyes életére nézve is. Ám ezt az isteni tervet vagy betöltöd, vagy nem. Rád van bízva. 
Jonathán, Saul király fia, Dávid barátja, nekem a legkedvesebb alakja az Ószövetségnek. Isten terve az volt az életével, hogy Dávid királysága idején Dávid jobbkeze legyen. Ezt ő is tudta. Azt mondta Dávidnak:
"Ne félj, mert Saulnak, az én atyámnak keze nem fog utólérni téged, és te király leszesz Izráel felett, *és én második leszek te utánad*, és Saul is, az én atyám, tudja, hogy így lesz." 1 Sám. 23.17
Dávid valóban király lett, de Jonathán elment Saullal a Gilboa hegyére, és elesett a filiszteusok elleni ütközetben. Istennek tehát ez a terve, ha úgy tetszik ez a prófécia, nem teljesedett be Jonathán életében.
Vagy ott van egy másik példa, Ezékiás király. Súlyosan megbetegedett, és Isten odaküldte hozzá Ésaiás prófétát az üzenettel, hogy rendezze el a háza dolgait, mert meg fog halni.
Ezékiás erre arccal a falnak fordult, és könyörgött Istenhez, keservesen sírva. Ésaiás még a város közepéig sem ért, amikor Isten ismét megszólította: Menj vissza a királyhoz, mondd meg, hogy adok neki még tizenöt évet.
Ésaiás visszamegy, átadja az üzenetet, és Ezékiás meggyógyul. 
Nincs eleve elrendelés. Még Júdás sem volt elrendelve arra, hogy elárulja Jézust. Be lett választva a 12 tanítvány közé, Jézus legszorosabb baráti körébe. Az volt Isten terve az életével, hogy apostol legyen. Ha nem így lett volna, Jézus nem próbálta volna meg visszatartani az árulástól.
Ha másképp történt volna, bizonyára más módon teljesedtek volna be a próféciák. Nem tudom. De azt tudom, hogy senki sincs elrendelve semmire. Minden rajtunk múlik.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 22)

ionon írta:


> Tudod jézus a tetteidben van benne ha szavakkal tudsz egyesülni jézus létezését akkor megfelelsz valaminek ami nem jézus mert ő nem szavak halmaza és annak az elvárásnak a megszentesítője létezésed itt nekem olyan mint egy tűzből kivett kard a biblia szövegében élő jézust akarod megtalálni másokban és e kardal hadonászva keresed igazadat. Jézus a gondolat és a te cselekvésed és nem a biblia szavai a te cselekvésed ha így van soha nem érted meg jézust (csak így kis betűvel)



Kedves ionon, bocsáss meg, de egy árva szót sem értek ebből.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 22)

Most már az ünnepi készülődések miatt nekem is kevesebb időm lesz a fórumra, ezért ha néha kések egy-egy válasszal, előre is elnézést kérek mindenkitől. kiss


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 22)

Jaszladany írta:


> Ez olyan biztos, mint ahogy itt ülök, vagy még biztosabb, mivel kapcsolatban vagyok Vele.


Igen és akkor ez az a pont ahol ha elég nyitottak vagyunk akkor bólogatunk aztán a végén megkérdezzük hogy "mi van?", vagy ha nem akkor egyszerűen csak nem beszámíthatónak kiáltunk ki.

Előrehozom nem sértésnek szánom, de gondolj bele picit hogyan hangzik egy átlag embernek amit te itt most írsz. Nem elég hogy megmondod hogy mit gondolt, mit akart, mit csinált Jézus, amikor erre rá kérdeznek még azt is hozzá teszed hogy naná hiszen a legjobb haverod és sokat beszélgettek.

Ha semleges oldalon állok fel akkor sem túl biztató a dolog mert valahogy minden és mindenki aki a bibliai istennel kapcsolatban van prófétákon, pápákon meg különböző kiválasztottakon keresztül kell hogy szóljon.
Egy negyed deka fantázia sem kell hozzá hogy ott lyukadjunk ki mint Amerikában ahol a szekták 99%a pusztán karizmára épül fel, arra hogy van valaki aki elég meggyőzően tudja előadni azt amiben mások hinni akarnak.

Végezetül pedig igen, nagyon sokat érvet hoztál fel, és nagyon nagy olvasottságról tettél tanúbizonyságot, de ismételten csak annyit tudok mondani hogy "jó lenne ha".
Jó lenne ha Jézus és a jó isten nem csak azoknak nyilatkozna akik bármit megtennének azért hogy láthassák, mi több rá vannak utalva hogy lássák, mert csak így képesek megőrizni a személyiségük stabilitást ala skizofrénia.
Jó lenne ha az egészt téma mellett tárgyi bizonyítékokat is fel lehetne sorakoztatni, nem csak azt hogy a biológusok ma már megkockáztatják hogy elképzelhető hogy túl lehet élni egy utat a cetek szájában, miközben az asztrológusok és a nasa mereven ül és próbálja feldolgozni hogy vannak emberek akik szerint a föld visszafelé forog.
Jó lenne ha az egész téma nem abban csúcsosodna ki, hogy "tudom mert beszélgetek vele".

A csillag börtön egyik lakójának a megjegyzése jut eszembe ennek a dolognak a kapcsán:
Nem az a gond ha a falnak beszélsz, a gond ott kezdődik amikor a fal vissza beszél.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 22)

Jó lett volna ha ez az egész téma az evolúció földbe döngölése helyett a teremtőre helyezte volna a hangsúlyt, és nem azzal próbál igazat szerezni magának hogy mindent és mindenki mást hülyének állít be maga körül, miközben a tulajdonképpeni lényeget ér intetlenül hagyja.

A biblia kizárólagosítását mindenre pedig enyhén szólva is komolytalannak tartom.
Hogy csak a szerint jöhettünk létre, csak az ad választ a kezdetekre, csak abból lehet erőt meríteni... stb stb stb
Mondom ezt úgy hogy egy időben sokat foglalkoztam a régi korok hitvilágával bele értve az akkád, sumér, germán, skandináv és még jó pár másik antik világnézettel.

Aztán azt hiszem a részemről most már tényleg ennyi.
Onnantól hogy a "beszélgetős" kártya ki lett játszva a téma még a legjobb esetben is helyben fog toporogni, rosszabb esetben agresszívvá válik, aminek nem szeretnék a katalizátora lenni, mert a véleményemtől függetlenül tisztelem Jászladány hitvilágát és pontosan tudom hogy a rendelkezésére álló információ ezredét sem vagyok képes átérezni, hiszen nem áll rendelkezésemre ugyan az a tudás mint neki.
Ugyanakkor ez oda vissza igaz és így megint csak holtpontra jut az érvelés...
Mindenki hisz valamiben, azonban a tulajdon hitünk ön-ön magában nem bizonyít senkinek semmit épp ahogy nem bizonyíték semmi másra sem.

Mindenkinek boldog karácsonyt és szeretetben, békességben gazdag ünnepeket.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 22)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Igen és akkor ez az a pont ahol ha elég nyitottak vagyunk akkor bólogatunk aztán a végén megkérdezzük hogy "mi van?", vagy ha nem akkor egyszerűen csak nem beszámíthatónak kiáltunk ki.



Kedves Aer, úgy beszélsz (írsz), mint aki állandóan meg van sértődve valamiért. Áruld már el, mivel bántottalak meg?
Azt mondtad, Jézus halott. Most erre hozhatok Neked objektív érveket arra, mi bizonyítja, hogy a feltámadás valóban megtörtént, de ezeknek az érveknek sem fogsz több jelentőséget tulajdonítani, mint az összes eddigi érveimnek. 



Aerensiniac írta:


> Előrehozom nem sértésnek szánom, de gondolj bele picit hogyan hangzik egy átlag embernek amit te itt most írsz. Nem elég hogy megmondod hogy mit gondolt, mit akart, mit csinált Jézus, amikor erre rá kérdeznek még azt is hozzá teszed hogy naná hiszen a legjobb haverod és sokat beszélgettek.



Pontosan tudom, hogy hangzik. Akkor sem hazudhatom, hogy nem vagyok kapcsolatban Jézussal, amikor pedig vagyok. Nyilvánvaló, hogy ez a legkézenfekvőbb érvem arra, hogy nem halott, de maradhatunk az objektivitásoknál.
Azt pedig, hogy Jézus a barátom, nem én találtak ki, Ő Maga mondta:

"Ti az én barátaim vagytok, ha azokat cselekszitek, a miket én parancsolok néktek." Ján. 15.13

"Titeket azonban barátaimnak mondalak, mert mindazt, amit hallottam az én Atyámtól, tudtul adtam nektek." Ján. 15.14

"Mondom pedig néktek én barátaimnak..." Luk. 12.4

És azt is mondta:

"Íme, én veletek vagyok minden napon a világ végezetéig.” Mt. 28.20

És így is van.
Megmondtam neked, hogy ami a Bibliába áll, igaz. Előtted is, és mindenki előtt nyitva áll a lehetőség, hogy megtapasztald, így van-e. De persze megteheted azt is, hogy nem próbálod ki, hanem simán bolondnak tartod azokat, akik viszont kipróbálták, és megtapasztalták.



Aerensiniac írta:


> Ha semleges oldalon állok fel akkor sem túl biztató a dolog mert valahogy minden és mindenki aki a bibliai istennel kapcsolatban van prófétákon, pápákon meg különböző kiválasztottakon keresztül kell hogy szóljon.
> Egy negyed deka fantázia sem kell hozzá hogy ott lyukadjunk ki mint Amerikában ahol a szekták 99%a pusztán karizmára épül fel, arra hogy van valaki aki elég meggyőzően tudja előadni azt amiben mások hinni akarnak.



Én eddig egyszer sem a magam véleményét mondtam, mindvégig csak azt írtam, ami Bibliában áll.



Aerensiniac írta:


> Végezetül pedig igen, nagyon sokat érvet hoztál fel, és nagyon nagy olvasottságról tettél tanúbizonyságot, de ismételten csak annyit tudok mondani hogy "jó lenne ha".
> Jó lenne ha Jézus és a jó isten nem csak azoknak nyilatkozna akik bármit megtennének azért hogy láthassák, mi több rá vannak utalva hogy lássák, mert csak így képesek megőrizni a személyiségük stabilitást ala skizofrénia.



Azoknak nyilatkozik meg, akik őszinte szívvel keresik:

"Én az engem szeretőket szeretem, és a kik engem szorgalmasan keresnek, megtalálnak." Péld. 8.17



Aerensiniac írta:


> A biblia kizárólagosítását mindenre pedig enyhén szólva is komolytalannak tartom.



Tartsad.



Aerensiniac írta:


> Aztán azt hiszem a részemről most már tényleg ennyi.
> Onnantól hogy a "beszélgetős" kártya ki lett játszva a téma még a legjobb esetben is helyben fog toporogni, rosszabb esetben agresszívvá válik, aminek nem szeretnék a katalizátora lenni,



Nem tudom, miért esnénk most egymásnak. Eddig se tettük. És eddig sem a személyes élményeimmel érveltem a Biblia mellett. Tudom, hogy ezt úgysem fogadja el senki.



Aerensiniac írta:


> mert a véleményemtől függetlenül tisztelem Jászladány hitvilágát és pontosan tudom hogy a rendelkezésére álló információ ezredét sem vagyok képes átérezni, hiszen nem áll rendelkezésemre ugyan az a tudás mint neki.



Köszönöm. De írtam már, hogy hit kezdő lépéséhez nem kell behatóan ismerni a Bibliát. Én is csak azután kezdtem tanulmányozni, miután alapszinten hinni kezdtem. 



Aerensiniac írta:


> Ugyanakkor ez oda vissza igaz és így megint csak holtpontra jut az érvelés...
> Mindenki hisz valamiben, azonban a tulajdon hitünk ön-ön magában nem bizonyít senkinek semmit épp ahogy nem bizonyíték semmi másra sem.
> 
> Mindenkinek boldog karácsonyt és szeretetben, békességben gazdag ünnepeket.



Neked is, kedves Aer! És ne legyél rám mérges! kiss


----------



## siriusB (2009 December 22)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Igen és akkor ez az a pont ahol ha elég nyitottak vagyunk akkor bólogatunk aztán a végén megkérdezzük hogy "mi van?", vagy ha nem akkor egyszerűen csak nem beszámíthatónak kiáltunk ki.
> 
> Előrehozom nem sértésnek szánom, de gondolj bele picit hogyan hangzik egy átlag embernek amit te itt most írsz. Nem elég hogy megmondod hogy mit gondolt, mit akart, mit csinált Jézus, amikor erre rá kérdeznek még azt is hozzá teszed hogy naná hiszen a legjobb haverod és sokat beszélgettek.
> 
> ...



Én úgy gondolom, hogy ez a "kapcsolat" olyasmi lehet, mint az amikor a Ji Kinget, a bölcsességek könyvét a kezünkbe vesszük, és felteszünk egy kérdést. A könyv eredetéről legendák szólnak. Állítólag legalább 5000 éves és megalkotója Fu-hszi, a mitikus Isten/király volt. 

Amikor felteszünk egy kérdést, három pénzérme segítségével kapjuk meg a kínai Bölcsek válaszát abban a versben, amelyben a pénzérmék iránymutatása szerint a válasz számodra rejtve van. Mindig igaz tanácsot ad - magam is kipróbáltam - csak néha mi, emberek nem vagyunk elég bölcsek ahhoz, hogy megértsük.

Ehhez hasonló versikékben kap választ, aki kérdez:

„Van valami, mely változatlan 
Mindennek lényege ez a változatlan 
Ha minden esetlegességtől mentesülök; <o></o>
nem marad belőlem más, csak a változatlan.”

Szavak, és egyedül a kérdező töltheti meg őket jelentéssel.


----------



## ionon (2009 December 22)

Jaszladany írta:


> Kedves ionon, bocsáss meg, de egy árva szót sem értek ebből.


egyszerűsítek nem a biblia szavaiban írt dolgoktól leszel olyan mint jézus véleményem ha szó szerinti értelmezésben vagy akkor a BIBLIA BÁBJA VAGY (ami soha nem volt hernyó így pillangó sem lehet függési iszonyban létezel)


----------



## ionon (2009 December 22)

siriusB írta:


> Szavak és egyedül a kérdező töltheti meg őket jelentéssel.


Hát tévednék nem is te vagy a kérdező életed történésére hanem a mindenki akinek részese vagy mert függési viszonyban vagy vele a késztetésed sem a tiéd (így értettem). Pont bele illik az akkori érzelmi dolgaidba a veled történése amit a tőled független személy generál és te csak követed a stimulált mintázatot a gondolataidban (valahogy beleég és állandóan meg jelenik a tudat mezejében és kérdésként tolul elmédbe).


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 22)

siriusB írta:


> Szavak és egyedül a kérdező töltheti meg őket jelentéssel.


Ennyi a lényeg.
Az emberiség egy törött tükör amin keresztül minden szó, minden tapasztalat annyi jelentést kap ahány darabkára vetődik a fénye. Az egyetlen közös nyelv ami a föld összes élőlényében közös az az érzelmek nyelve.

Ezért hangsúlyozom hogy Jászladány hite a sajátja, és bármennyire tisztelem számomra nem bír semmilyen meggyőző erővel.
Én a teremtőt nem a szavakban keresem, mert ismerem az isteneket. Ismerem Thort, ismerem Tiamatot, ismerem Vishnut, ismerem Rét és Apophiszt, ismerem Queczalcoatlt, ismerem Zeust, ismerem Izanagit, ismerem Allahot épp úgy mint Krisnát vagy a bibliai istent...

Ismerem a gyermekekeit, és ismerem azon emberek történetét akik hittek bennük. Ismerem az embert mert az volt az életem egyetlen célja hogy válaszokat kapjak és ennek az ára az volt hogy feladjam a sajátomat, mert aki befogadja a világot minden bűnével és szépségével, az utána nem találja a helyét benne.

Az ember aki az igazságot keresi arra van kárhoztatva hogy együtt éljen vele miután megtalálta azt.

Én láttam az emberek és az isteneik igazságát, és láttam benne az egyetlen helyet ahol meghúzódhat az aminek elég tisztának kell maradnia ahhoz hogy életet tudjon adni ennek a folyamatosan forgó és a helyét kereső káosznak.

Mások vagyunk. Mások a tapasztalataink is.
Azonban bárhova is lépjünk, bármerre is menjünk minden út végül istenhez vezet. Ahonnan kiszakadtunk, oda térünk vissza. Ezért sem szeretem a meddő vitákat... istenekről, bibliáról és az érzésekről, a hitről amelyek minden isten kapcsán megtalálhatóak... megtalálhatóak mert az isten(eink) nem körülöttünk vannak hanem bennünk.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 22)

ionon írta:


> egyszerűsítek nem a biblia szavaiban írt dolgoktól leszel olyan mint jézus véleményem ha szó szerinti értelmezésben vagy akkor a BIBLIA BÁBJA VAGY (ami soha nem volt hernyó így pillangó sem lehet függési iszonyban létezel)



Kicsit bonyolultan fogalmazol.

"a biblia szavaiban írt dolgoktól" = a Bibliában leírt dolgoktól?

Milyen dolgokra gondolsz?
Pl. Jézusnak erre a mondatára?: 
"Tanuljátok meg tőlem, hogy én szelid és alázatos szívű vagyok..." Mát. 11.29

Azért, szerintem ha ezt meg tudnám tanulni, egy cseppet már hasonlítanék...
Persze még maradna néhány Bibliában leírt "dolog".

De szép is lenne a Biblia bábja lenni! Akkor nem is kéne tanulnom ezt, és nem törnék ki vulkán módjára, amikor a gyerekek özönvízzel árasztják el a fürdőszobát! De azért már kezdek bábozódni, mert legutóbb egész békésen törölgettem fel. :55:


----------



## siriusB (2009 December 22)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Ennyi a lényeg.
> Az emberiség egy törött tükör amin keresztül minden szó, minden tapasztalat annyi jelentést kap ahány darabkára vetődik a fénye. Az egyetlen közös nyelv ami a föld összes élőlényében közös az az érzelmek nyelve.
> 
> Ezért hangsúlyozom hogy Jászladány hite a sajátja, és bármennyire tisztelem számomra nem bír semmilyen meggyőző erővel.
> ...



Itt most olyan szépen összefoglaltad amit én is érzek, bár tudom, hogy téged a saját tapasztalásod is megerősít...

Nekem az a meggyőződésem, hogy Jászladány egy csodálatos aranyketrec foglya és bármennyire is boldoggá teszi a hite, én mégsem cserélnék vele. 



ionon írta:


> Hát tévednék nem is te vagy a kérdező életed történésére hanem a mindenki akinek részese vagy mert függési viszonyban vagy vele a késztetésed sem a tiéd (így értettem). Pont bele illik az akkori érzelmi dolgaidba a veled történése amit a tőled független személy generál és te csak követed a stimulált mintázatot a gondolataidban (valahogy beleég és állandóan meg jelenik a tudat mezejében és kérdésként tolul elmédbe).



Szia Ionon, jó látni, hogy mégsem örökre búcsúztál te sem. Már kezdtek hiányozni a "rejtvényeid".


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 23)

Kedves SiriusB!

Ketrec biztos hogy van, de hogy ki van belül és ki van kívül... ez nem is olyan egyértelmű.

Én is Boldog Ünnepeket kívánok Neked, és várom majd a kérdéseidet. Írhatsz privát üzenetben is!


----------



## Ernoe (2009 December 23)

Aer. mondja és teljesen igaza van.



> A biblia kizárólagosítását mindenre pedig enyhén szólva is komolytalannak tartom. Hogy csak a szerint jöhettünk létre, csak az ad választ a kezdetekre, csak abból lehet erőt meríteni... stb stb stb


 *Kedves Jászladány* 

Teljesen jogos Aernek a kételkedése. A világ kézzelfoghato problémáit nem lehet egy többezer éves
irásbol megoldani. A világ halad, az elöttünk állo feladatok változnak.
_



A halál nem a teremtés következménye, hanem a bűné.

Kattints a kibontásához...

 _Lehet, hogy egy szerzetes tovább él mint egy kocsis de ennek az oka nem a káromkodások gyakoriságában rejlik. 
*Akár milyen furcsán hangzik *a legtöbb ember a születése elött vagy közben pusztul el.

Hogy ugy mondjam még vétkezni sincs idelyük.

_



És azért lettek elvetve egy időre a zsidók, hogy Te megtérhess.

Kattints a kibontásához...

_Ne haragudj de én nagyon furcsa istennek találom azt aki a tettesekböl jotevöt csinál.
Most milyen formályu keresztet akaszak fel az ágyam felé? 
_



Egyelőre örülök, hogy itt a földön meg fog oldódni a bűn problémája.

Kattints a kibontásához...

_En viszont aggodom attol, hogy ez a világ, ami minden árnyékos oldala ellenére az emberiséget
számszerüen és jolétben a legmesszebb vitte, aminek létét a következetes gondolkoásnak, 
az általa létrehozott High-Tech-nek köszönheti, egy ilyen irrationális hozzáállás mind a tied 
tönkre fogja tenni.

A kreationista világszemlélet az istenektöl kezdi elvárni a feleletet, ahelyett, hogy tovább kutatna. 
Pont ezvolt az oka a régi magas-kulturák letünésének is.

En még soha nem láttam, hogy egy repülöt, *egy valaki *alkotott volna. (Repülö mert ugy látszik 
ez a kedvenc analogiátok, a roncstelepröl.)

*Egy komplex dolog *mindig egy csomo másik kölcsönös együttmüködésének az eredménye 
és nem egy "szuper-lénytöl" származik.

Nézz meg egy nagy sztárt, akár milyen gyönyörüen tudna is énekelni vagy ugrálni, a szinpad, 
a világitás, a mikrofon, a vokál, az effektusok és a többezer más kellék nélkül csak egy 
"nyomoruságos" figura lenne.

*Egy teremtö isten (designer) *aki mindent elöre lát, elöre megtervezett, kézzel irányit csak 
egy fantáziaprodukt, a természetben még csak a Kismiskáját sem találjuk! 
A természetben csak kollektiv kölcsönhatásokat észlelünk. Az ID egy téves modell. kiss


----------



## najahuha (2009 December 23)

ionon írta:


> Igen szépen írtad de a gondolattal nem is tudunk mit kezdeni?




Kedves ionon !

Ebben gyakorlatilag a világot alkotó energia és rezgés és annak számunkra látható formája, az anyag közvetlen kapcsolata vázolódik.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 23)

Szia Ernoe! Megjöttél?

Neked is Boldog Karácsonyt!


----------



## Ernoe (2009 December 23)

> Szia Ernoe! Megjöttél?



Nem birom ki nélkületek! kiss


----------



## najahuha (2009 December 23)

Kedves Jaszladany !



> Kedves Najahuha, már csak néhány dologra reagálnék, mert nekem is elfogyott az időm.
> Így van, ha az idegen lények nem emberek, akkor másik teremtésről beszélnénk, de akárhány bolygó is létezik, a jelen helyzet mégis csak az, hogy egyelőre nem találtunk máshol életet.
> És ha engem kérdezel, szerintem nem is fogunk, de ez saját vélemény.



Nos ha nem lennének embertípusúak, és más teremtésről beszélnénk, akkor vajon MINEK a mintázata lenne az a lény ??? NEm azok is istené ?
Ha viszont másmilyenek, akkor azt is jelenti, hogy istennek ezer arca van..... ( ( brahmanizmus , Buddhizmus . Máris kiütközött e két ősi vallás a Bibliában..)
Persze reménykedhetsz, hogy nem fogunk találni, mert az egyben a Biblia számos tételét semmissé tenné.

( Ez ahhoz hasonlatos lenne, mint van egy MATRÓZ apa, akinek van 5-6 gyereke a világ minden szegletében, de egyik sem tud a másikról, mígnem a véletlenek legalább kettő gyereket összehoznak, és így kiderül az apa titka, minekutána elkezdenek nyomozni.....) 



> Ez nem következik egymásból; ha Ádám nem fordult volna el Istentől, soha nem halt volna meg, pedig ő is teremtetett. A halál nem a teremtés következménye, hanem a bűné.



A tények megközelítése szempontjából mindegy minek nevezzük. Amit te mondasz, az a filozófiai magyarázat.

Mindazok az élőlények, amelyek anyagcserefolyamatokkal képesek csak fönntartani létüket, szaporodásukat, nota bene ennek az energiabázisnak 80 %-a gyakorlatilag az agyműködésre megy el, azoknál bizony ezek a "kohó és gyárszervek" az idő haladtával egyre többször meghibásodnak, ugyanis a kölcsönhatások, a sejtmegújulás mutációi egyre több hibásodásokat idéznek elő. Így aztán a sejtmegújítás nem tud lépést tartani a sejtpusztulással, bekövetkezik az öregedés, a testi leépülés.
Mindezekben fontos szerepe van a kromoszómák végén található teloméreknek (egy kis nyúlvány a DNS végén) , amik egy-egy génújraíródás során mindig megrövidülnek ( génújraírás: ugyanis a DNS egyik fele megy tovább az RNS általi leképezéssel, már itt egy rövidebb telomér - [FONT=Times New Roman,Times]TTAGGG több százszoros ismétlődésű szekvencia - [/FONT]) . Amikor egy legkisebb hosszt elértek, a DNS nem képes átíródni, az adott sejt elpusztul.

Nagy a valószínűsége annak, hogy a teremtés során az eredeti emberi hosszú élet ( több száz év) rovására egy előnyösebb genotípus/fenotípus tulajdonság lett beépítve az emberbe. 




> Érdekes ilyeneken filózni, csak már nincs időm rá. Fogalmam sincs, mi lenne egy másik teremtésben más lényekkel, akik bűnbe estek. Egyelőre örülök, hogy itt a földön meg fog oldódni a bűn problémája.



Nem kell "filózni" rajta, hiszen a Mindenható szempontjából ez egyértelmű kell legyen: ugyanaz, mint az ember viszonylatában.
Mert ha nem, akkor bizony az Isten KETTŐSjátékos.
Ha igen, akkor van esélye a Bibliának, bár számos bibliai tétele semmis lenne.



> Az egész az Isten és az ember viszonya. Csak meg kell látni az események mögött. Semmi sincs véletlenül benne a Bibliában.



Ez lila köd. Nem mond semmit. Informális érvelés.



> Próbálj meg a Biblia szerint élni, és akkor megtudod, hogy miért igaz. Én eddig sem azzal érveltem, hogy mert isteni kinyilatkoztatás. Azzal érveltem, hogy minden, amit mond, valóban megtapasztalható.



Ez a Biblia ismerete nélkül is megtapasztalható. 



> Nem kiskapu... *ígéret beteljesítése.*
> És azért lettek elvetve egy időre a zsidók, hogy Te megtérhess. Olvasd el Pál Rómabeliekhez írott levelét, hátha megérted.



Nem mered kimondani, de sajnos ez maga DHARMAra épülő KARMA. 
---- " Tegyétek, amit tennetek kell.... Hadd teljesüljön be az írás..." stb.....

A többi mind belemagyarázás: SAUL-PÁL vallásának kreációja .



> Egy szóval se mondtam, hogy a bibliai prófécia miatt jelölték Palesztinát Izraelnek. Ez a Bibliától teljesen függetlenül történt, de a lényegen nem változtat: a prófécia beteljesedett. És nem a zsidók teljesítették be. Csak egyszerűen beteljesedett. A próféciákat általában nem szándékosan teljesítik be. Sőt, észre sem veszik, amikor beteljesedik, csak már utána.



Úgy látszik, nem nagyon ismered az új Izrael államának történetét, hogyan és hova (Afrika, Madagaszkár) is akarták először kijelölni, kik és hogyan gátolták meg ezt, és kik és hogyan ágáltak amellett: hogy az ősi területen legyen, azon a helyen, ahol már arab nyelven beszélő, muszlim vallást gyakorló zsidók és azok leszármazottai éltek a 7. századtól....1914-re Palesztinában 90 000 zsidó élt, ebből 75 000 bevándorló volt. Az arabok száma ekkoriban megközelítőleg 500 000 fő volt. 1914 nyarán a török kormány megtiltotta a nem török állampolgárságú zsidók letelepedését. Ez volt eddig a legsúlyosabb intézkedés török részről.

Mindemellett persze azok a zsidó ( cionista) körök, akik ezt kierőszakolták, ők persze egyáltalán nem költöztek oda......

Ahogy mondod: "a prófécia csak egyszerűen beteljesedett".....

Most akkor véletlenül, vagy mi által ?
( Csak mellékesen: a véletlen sem véletlen, csak összefüggései olyan zártak, hogy egyelőre ismeretlenek a számunkra..) 



> Megmosolyogtató, és eléggé árulkodó kérdés. Le sem tagadhatnád, hogy a palesztinokkal szimpatizálsz. Miért nem azt kérdezed: Milyen indokkal ragaszkodnak a palesztinok Jeruzsálemhez?
> Ráadásul annyira, hogy inkább lemondanak az önálló államról, ha nem lehet a fővárosa Jeruzsálem.
> Nézd, én nem értek ehhez a kérdéshez, és nem is foglalkozom vele behatóan: De amennyire a térképekről látom, Jeruzsálem Izrael kellős közepén van. Ha a független Palesztina fővárosa lenne, akárcsak felerészben, azzal gyakorlatilag Izrael is ketté lenne vágva. Vagy Izraelnek a fele Palesztina lenne. Vagy Jeruzsálem, mint Palesztina fővárosa, Palesztinán kívül lenne?
> Ez adott nekem egy remek ötletet!
> Jeruzsálemnek ma nemzetközi státusza van, tehát nem a zsidóké. Javaslom, igényeljük meg Magyarország fővárosának. Az a bevétel, ami a turizmusból, kereskedelemből, stb.-ből ott évente bejön, egyből helyrebillentené egy kicsit az országunk büdzséjét.



Egyáltalán nem erről van szó. Én a történelmi igazság és igazságosság pártján állok.
A palesztinok amióta léteznek, azóta ott élnek..... A zsidók elvándoroltak, majd 1500 év múltán kezdetben a laza helyzetet kihasználva lopakodóan (kis kibucok, később mosávok) visszaszivárogtak a 19. században megindult zsidóellenesség okán mind Európából, de különösen az OROSZ POGROMOK elöl, aztán erőszakkal terjeszkedtek HIVATKOZVÁN az ősi földre......
Jeruzsálemből nem kell játékot űzni. ( Mint ahogy egyéb másból sem...)



> Erről már írtam. Ábrahám és Izsák több mint kétszáz éven át hirdette ott az élő Isten ismeretét. Aztán a kánaániaknak még volt négyszáz évük, hogy szövetséget kössenek Istennel. Nem tették.
> Inkább dobálták bele a kisgyerekeiket a tűzbe Baálnak meg Moloknak, és közben doboltak, hogy ne hallatszódjék a gyerekek sikoltozása. Tudod mit? Nem fáj a szívem egy ilyen kultúráért. Én is eltörölném, meg azokat is, akik ragaszkodnak hozzá. És én még négyszáz évet sem adtam volna nekik. Úgyhogy Isten ebben az esetben is nagyon türelmes volt.
> És nem kivételezett, mert az izraeliták is, valahányszor a Baál-tisztelet felé kezdtek hajlani, mindig kaptak a fejükre. Ha az összes kánaáni népet kiirtották volna, nyoma se maradt volna ezeknek a fertelmes kultuszoknak. De nem tették, így a Baál-kultusz állandó kísértést jelentett a számukra. Többek között ez volt az egyik oka a babiloni fogságnak is.




Ebből is látszik, hogy a HIT mennyire tud elhomályosító lenni történelmi tények ok-okozati összefüggéseinek föltárásában.

Egy meg nem kötött szerződésért nem lehet számonkérés. Ha pedig így is úgy is bosszú jön, akkor beigazolódik a bosszúálló isten tétele, és az a megállapítás: hogy ha mégsem isten útját választod, akkor ugyanúgy büntetés jár.....
Számos alkalommal kifejtettem már, hogy éppen ez a magyarázkodás az, ami a földi tettek terhét az istenre hárítja azzal: hogy az isten akarta így, "...Tedd amit tenned kell.... hogy beteljesedjen az írás...." alapon....


Mintha már láttunk volna ilyen IDEOLÓGIát a történelemben.....



> Nem, ezek valóban nem idevalók.
> Amúgy ahogy tudom, a zsidók nagy része nem is vallásos. Tehát nem valószínű, hogy a palesztinokkal való konfliktusban Mózesre apellálnak. Ez alighanem csak az ortodox zsidók érvelése lehet, de nem hiszem, hogy ezt bárki más komolyan veszi.
> 
> Én nem foglalok állást az izraeli-palesztin konfliktusban, mert több száz kilométerről szerintem nem lehet megítélni a helyzetet. Minden média ferdít ezzel kapcsolatban. Én szeretem a zsidókat, és szeretem a palesztinokat is, mint minden népet.
> Csak annyit tudok mondani: örülök, hogy két évezred után Izraelnek újra állama lett, örülök, hogy ezzel beteljesedett egy ószövetségi prófécia, és bár a próféciák szerint nem várható béke abban a térségben, reménykedem, és imádkozom, hogy minél kevesebb ember életébe kerüljön az ellenségeskedés, míg végül Jézus visszatér az Olajfák hegyére, ahogy megígérte.



Na látod: ez már megérne egy külön topikot.

Naívság az "ortodoxokra verni a balhét"...... Számos kutatás azt mutatja, hogy az ortodoxok is csak játékszer egy magasabb "isten" ( a PÉNZHASZON istenének) játékában......



> Az előre ismeret nem azonos az előre elrendeléssel. Mi ebben olyan bonyolult? Ha előre tudok valamit, nem jelenti azt, hogy én rendeztem úgy a dolgokat.
> 
> Nincs eleve elrendelés. Istennek van ugyan egy üdvterve az egész világra nézve, amit mindenképpen be fog teljesíteni, de hogy milyen úton, az az emberektől és a nemzetektől is függ.
> 
> Említettem, hogy Isten terve szerint a zsidó népnek közvetítenie kell volna Isten ismeretét és üzenetét a világnak, mint papi nemzetnek. De nem így lett. Akkor a kereszténységre lett bízva ez a feladat, de Konstantin idejében létrejött az államegyház, és az egész elment az erdőbe. Akkor előhívta az Isten a reformációt, de az is megrekedt. A terv mégis előre halad, és célhoz fog érni. Csak legfeljebb más utakon.



Mondtam és váltig mondom: MINDIG meg lehet magyarázni mindent valamifajta IDEOLÓGIÁval.... Ha nem így, akkor valahogy máshogy.... Az a lényeg, hogy mindig legyen kellő számú HÍVŐJE.....




> Nincs eleve elrendelés. Még Júdás sem volt elrendelve arra, hogy elárulja Jézust. Be lett választva a 12 tanítvány közé, Jézus legszorosabb baráti körébe. Az volt Isten terve az életével, hogy apostol legyen. Ha nem így lett volna, Jézus nem próbálta volna meg visszatartani az árulástól.
> Ha másképp történt volna, bizonyára más módon teljesedtek volna be a próféciák. Nem tudom. De azt tudom, hogy senki sincs elrendelve semmire. Minden rajtunk múlik.




Ellentmondás.

Ha a próféciák isteni eredetűek, akkor bizony istennek előre kellett látnia a dolgokat. Így aztán Júdást is előre kellett látnia... A többibe most nem megyek bele, mert az összes nem más, mint kimagyarázkodás....


.


----------



## najahuha (2009 December 23)

Sőt ugye a siriusB által betett emberek ugye ugyanúgy Isten gyermekei...

Mégsem ismerik Jézust, sem a kereszténységet.....

Akkor ők hova fognak jutni az utolsó ítéletkor?

Nos :

"Áldottak a lelki szegények, mert övék a mennyek országa..."

Mit jelent ez ?

"..Azokról szól, akik koldusai a Léleknek, Isten Szentlelkének. Akik tudják, hogy híjával vannak az Ég igazságának és erejének, és nagyon is szükségük van a felsőbb világ bíztatásaira. Akik éhezik és szomjúhozzák az igazságot, akiknek nincsen készen az élete, akik vágyakoznak Isten után...."

A fenti képen ezen népeknél mindez természetszerűleg megvan.....


.


----------



## ionon (2009 December 23)

najahuha írta:


> Kedves ionon !
> 
> Ebben gyakorlatilag a világot alkotó energia és rezgés és annak számunkra látható formája, az anyag közvetlen kapcsolata vázolódik.


Igen arra gondoltam amit nem tudsz érzékelni mert itt van csak nincs gondolatod rá mert ez is csak gondolat nem ismerhetjük a gondolatot (kivéve ha megtalálod a módját miként lesz látható számodra a gondolat). Oly dolgoknak a részesévé válsz ami elképzelhetetlen elmédnek (könyvlapján nem csak a betűk vannak ott a gondolat is nem látjuk nem érezzük csak a szemünk követése a betűkkel kapcsolat amiből gondolatokat hozunk létre csak ennyi lenne nem, sokkal több minden van azokon a lapokon de van érzékelésünk rá sajna ritkán). A gondolat néha elkövet ellened csínyeket részévé válsz a teremtésnek látható érezhető teremtő leszel (és roppant bosszantó).


----------



## Ernoe (2009 December 23)

> Egyáltalán nem erről van szó. Én a történelmi igazság és igazságosság pártján állok.
> A palesztinok amióta léteznek, azóta ott élnek..... A zsidók elvándoroltak, majd 1500 év múltán kezdetben a laza helyzetet kihasználva lopakodóan (kis kibucok, később mosávok) visszaszivárogtak a 19. században megindult zsidóellenesség okán mind Európából, de különösen az OROSZ POGROMOK elöl, aztán erőszakkal terjeszkedtek HIVATKOZVÁN az ősi földre......
> Jeruzsálemből nem kell játékot űzni. ( Mint ahogy egyéb másból sem...
> 
> Naívság az "ortodoxokra verni a balhét"...... Számos kutatás azt mutatja, hogy az ortodoxok is csak játékszer egy magasabb "isten" ( a PÉNZHASZON istenének) játékában......


*Kedves Najahuha*

Szerintem ez egy teljesen off dolog amiröl itt beszéltek. Ennek nem sok köze van az evolutiohoz 
de a "szentkarácsony ejj" miatt hozzászolnék..

Azt te sem vonod kétségbe, hogy a "Szentföld", ahogy a vallásos emberek ezt a Bács-Kiskun-
Megyénél nem nagyobb területet nevezik, egy bizonyos történelmi háttérrel rendelkezik. 

Egy igen vallásos nép élt ott, egy kulturát hozott létre aminek az alapjai, az álltalad sokat emlitett 
Biblia formájában sokmilliárd embernek a világnézetét képviseli még ma is. 

Es, hogy ezt a fészket ugy 2000 évvel ezelöt elkezdték piszkálni a szomszédok. Többezer kilométer 
távolságbol jöttek, leégették a kultura központját képezö orjási templomot, birtokukba vették a földet,
elüzték a lakoság nagy részét, söt még a vallásukbol is megprobáták öket egy un. uj-szerzödéssel 
(Ujtestamentum) kifosztani. 

Aztán jöttek, észekrol, keletröl, délröl és végül megintcsak nyugatrol mostmár egy *"öslakonak"* 
Jezusnak a nevében, öket a picsXba zavarni. Cimszo: Kereszteshadjáratok.

A hazáját elhagyo népet *nem a kalandvágy *hanem a rájukakasztott "Jézus-gyilkos" rágalom hajtotta 
szerteszét a világban. Mivel nem volt templom ezért mindenkinek olyan "okosnak" kellet lennie mint egy
"papnak", hogy kis csoportok is tudják olvasni a "szent szövegeket". Ez volt az egyetlen elönyük a 
mindenkori helyi lakosággal szemben. 

De hagyom a részleteket, ha Tolsztojt vagy régi orosz irodalmat ismered tudod, hogy már
korábban seregesen mentek vissza a "szentföldre" zsidok, sporolt garasaikkal telket, parcellát
vásárolva, hogy atyáik földjében legyenek eltemetve.

Az, hogy a Holocaust szörnyüsége rengeteg emberben felébresztette a biztonság utáni vágyat
egy a "forrásokhoz" valo visszatérést azt nem hánytorgathatod fel a zsidoknak. Még azt sem
vetheted a szemükre, hogy a talpalatnyi földért foggal körömmel küzdöttek, hiszen ahol eddig 
álltak kilett huzva a lábuk alol. Vagy gondolod, hogy egy Hoffman Ferenc (Ephraim Kischon)
önszántábol ment ki Israelbe, egy országba "ahol csak homok van és az emberek visszafelé irnak"?

Minden kétséget kizárva, azért ami az országfoglalásnál, a biztonság megörzésénél hibák történtek
és ma is megesnek nem egyedül a zsidok a felelösek, hanem az egész világ. 

Országok, területek a történelemben mindig eröszakkal lettek birtokba véve. A Kárpátmedence sem
volt üres a honfoglalás idelyén. A második világháboru végén az angoloktol volt megszállva palesztina.
Az angoloktol akiknek valoban semmi legitimátiojuk, elfogadhato okuk nem volt az ottartozkodásra.

Alig van itt topik ahol ne jönne szoba a Biblia értelmezése, ezért ugy gondolom ha valakit megillet az
élet ezen a tapalatnyi területen akkor ez azoknak szol akiknek sorsát már többezer éve ehez a helyhez 
rögzödö események irányitottak. 

A mohamedánok Mekka felé imádkoznak, a moszlémok lakta területek majd ezerszeresei ennek a
pici országnak. A keresztényeknek ott van Roma és a hivöi több mint a fél világot lakják.

*Néha az az érzésem,* hogy sok zsido a legjobban annak örülne, ha nem érezné a szükségét egy 
optio Izraelnek.

Kellemes Karácsonyt mindenkinek. kiss


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 23)

Ez az első eset Ernoe, hogy abszolút egyet értek veled.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 23)

najahuha írta:


> Kedves Jaszladany !
> Nos ha nem lennének embertípusúak, és más teremtésről beszélnénk, akkor vajon MINEK a mintázata lenne az a lény ??? NEm azok is istené ?
> Ha viszont másmilyenek, akkor azt is jelenti, hogy istennek ezer arca van..... ( ( brahmanizmus , Buddhizmus . Máris kiütközött e két ősi vallás a Bibliában..)
> Persze reménykedhetsz, hogy nem fogunk találni, mert az egyben a Biblia számos tételét semmissé tenné.
> .



Szerintem kár ebbe vitaszintig belemenni, hisz még a közelébe sem vagyunk annak, hogy más bolygón életet találjunk.



najahuha írta:


> Mindazok az élőlények, amelyek anyagcserefolyamatokkal képesek csak fönntartani létüket, szaporodásukat, nota bene ennek az energiabázisnak 80 %-a gyakorlatilag az agyműködésre megy el, azoknál bizony ezek a "kohó és gyárszervek" az idő haladtával egyre többször meghibásodnak, ugyanis a kölcsönhatások, a sejtmegújulás mutációi egyre több hibásodásokat idéznek elő. Így aztán a sejtmegújítás nem tud lépést tartani a sejtpusztulással, bekövetkezik az öregedés, a testi leépülés.
> Mindezekben fontos szerepe van a kromoszómák végén található teloméreknek (egy kis nyúlvány a DNS végén) , amik egy-egy génújraíródás során mindig megrövidülnek ( génújraírás: ugyanis a DNS egyik fele megy tovább az RNS általi leképezéssel, már itt egy rövidebb telomér - [FONT=Times New Roman,Times]TTAGGG több százszoros ismétlődésű szekvencia - [/FONT]) . Amikor egy legkisebb hosszt elértek, a DNS nem képes átíródni, az adott sejt elpusztul.
> .



Az, hogy mi a létnek csak ezt a leépülős formáját ismerjük, nem jelenti azt, hogy nincs másmilyen létforma. 



najahuha írta:


> Nagy a valószínűsége annak, hogy a teremtés során az eredeti emberi hosszú élet ( több száz év) rovására egy előnyösebb genotípus/fenotípus tulajdonság lett beépítve az emberbe.
> .



Szerintem a megváltozott életkörülmények az elsődleges okai az élet lerövidülésének (az özönvíz után hirtelen harmadára csökken), majd pedig az ember romló testi állapota, a szaporodó betegségek stb.




najahuha írta:


> Úgy látszik, nem nagyon ismered az új Izrael államának történetét, hogyan és hova (Afrika, Madagaszkár) is akarták először kijelölni, kik és hogyan gátolták meg ezt, és kik és hogyan ágáltak amellett: hogy az ősi területen legyen, azon a helyen, ahol már arab nyelven beszélő, muszlim vallást gyakorló zsidók és azok leszármazottai éltek a 7. századtól....
> .



De igen, tudom, hogy még Dél-Amerika is szóba jött lehetséges területként.



najahuha írta:


> Egyáltalán nem erről van szó. Én a történelmi igazság és igazságosság pártján állok.
> .



Na persze, de a történelmi igazságosságot a palesztinok oldalára helyezed. Tehát nyilván palesztin oldalon állsz, és bocsánat, de kicsit elfogultnak is tűnsz.



najahuha írta:


> A palesztinok amióta léteznek, azóta ott élnek..... A zsidók elvándoroltak, majd 1500 év múltán kezdetben a laza helyzetet kihasználva lopakodóan (kis kibucok, később mosávok) visszaszivárogtak a 19. században megindult zsidóellenesség okán mind Európából, de különösen az OROSZ POGROMOK elöl, aztán erőszakkal terjeszkedtek HIVATKOZVÁN az ősi földre......
> Jeruzsálemből nem kell játékot űzni. ( Mint ahogy egyéb másból sem...)
> .



Már bocsánat, de Te mondtad, hogy izraeliták. Akkor pedig nem lehetnek ott régebb óta, mint a zsidók, hisz mindkét népnek Izraeltől kellene származnia. De persze ez vicc.

Ők (legalábbis akikkel én beszéltem) a filiszteusoktól származtatják magukat. A filiszteusok meg Krétáról jöttek oda, na igen, az izraeliták előtt.
De itt csatlakozom Ernoe véleményéhez: mióta érv az egy honfoglaló néppel szemben, hogy "mi voltunk itt előbb"?
Nekem is épp a magyarok jutottak erről eszembe. Ilyen alapon mi még mindig a Volga-Káma vidékén vándorolgatnánk. Vagy azt hiszed, minket tárt karokkal fogadtak itt az avarok? Szvatoplukról nem is szólva. Hisz ma is kiutálnak minket innen a szláv népek, "mert ők voltak itt előbb". Szerintem inkább hagyjuk ezt az érvet.

Ha pedig a palesztinok mégsem egyenes ági leszármazottai az egykori filiszteusoknak, akkor meg ez az érv fel sem merülhet, mivel csakis az izraeliták honfoglalása után települhettek oda.
De szerintem ezt a vitát döntsék el ők.




najahuha írta:


> Ebből is látszik, hogy a HIT mennyire tud elhomályosító lenni történelmi tények ok-okozati összefüggéseinek föltárásában.
> .



A Biblia történeti feljegyzéseit az eddigi régészeti leletek mindig igazolták. Nem egyszerűen HIT-ről van szó.



najahuha írta:


> Egy meg nem kötött szerződésért nem lehet számonkérés. Ha pedig így is úgy is bosszú jön, akkor beigazolódik a bosszúálló isten tétele, és az a megállapítás: hogy ha mégsem isten útját választod, akkor ugyanúgy büntetés jár.....
> .



Mivel "Isten útja" azt jelenti, hogy élni hagyod az embertársaidat, nem gyilkolod, le, nem fosztod ki, nem ártasz nekik, stb. ezért igen.... Aki nem Isten útját választja, az menjen a melegedőbe.




najahuha írta:


> Számos alkalommal kifejtettem már, hogy éppen ez a magyarázkodás az, ami a földi tettek terhét az istenre hárítja azzal: hogy az isten akarta így, "...Tedd amit tenned kell.... hogy beteljesedjen az írás...." alapon....
> .



Nem értem pontosan, mire akarsz utalni ezzel. Jézus mondatára, amit Júdásnak mondott?


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 23)

najahuha írta:


> najahuha írta:
> 
> 
> > Sőt ugye a siriusB által betett emberek ugye ugyanúgy Isten gyermekei...
> ...


----------



## najahuha (2009 December 23)

Kedves Ernoe!


Én nem hánytorgatok föl senkinek semmit. Én tényeket közlök, történelmi ok-okozati összefüggésekből, olyan legújabbkori megkutatott háttéralkukból, amiket nem különösképpen ismer a nagyközönség, illetve mindezeknek társadalomantropológiai struktúráját, azokat a társadalomszociológiai, társadalompszichológiai momentumokat,, amik miatt minden úgy alakult ahogy.
Én nem azt mondtam, hogy nem illeti meg őket a haza, az otthon, én ennek ok-okozati összefüggésére világítottam rá, és mint ahogy itt sokan mondták már: ettől lesz ( és persze még sok minden mástól ) örökkön puskaporos hordó a Közel-Kelet.


Ami meg a Kárpát-medencét illeti, hát sajnos még mindig él a finnugrizmus kézivezérelte Ural-Volga-Káma ideológia: az egy nyelv-egy nép-egy kultúra bigott formájában....

1. Semmifajta régészeti és történelmi bizonyíték NINCS, hogy az AVAR (=késői HUN, 6. század), a GRIFFES INDÁS (=korai magyar, 7.század) illetve a TURK MAGYARok (honfoglalás, 9. század) 
HARCOK és VÉRÁLDOZAT árán vette volna birtokba a Kárpát-medencét.

2. Ami a szlávokat illeti: a korai avarsággal kerültek a Kárpát-medence SZÉLEire, mint szolganép, illetve mint harcoló segédnépek. A több szakaszos HUN ( összefoglaló név !!) népi beáramlás , illetve a félnomád gazdálkodás nem tette lehetővé és szükségessé, hogy a Kárpát-medencében több etnikum is megtelepedjen a korai időkben. Főleg azért sem, mert a meglehetősen széles GYEPÜrendszer (20--30--50 km széles) kellő elkülönítő "határsávot" vont az eltérő életű etnikumok közé.
Ami a Szavtoplukot és a mondát illeti, az a baj vele, hogy az ilyen monda vagy egy tucat... Ugyanúgy megvan a bolgároknál és más népeknél, így nem mond semmit.
A gond az, hogy Szavtoplukról semmi olyan dokumentum nincs se Keleten, se Nyugaton, ami egyáltalán valami kellően nagyméretű terület birtoklójaként lett volna föltüntetve. 4---5 ezer ember "kiskirályaként" annál inkább, de ez meg miben is játszott volna szerepet egy törzsszövetség ellenében, ahol csak a vezérfejedelem lovaslétszáma volt 20 ezer !!!?? ( ÉS akkor még nem számoltuk a hét törzs fejedelmeinek saját lovasait...)
Másrészről az a bibi az itt élő szlávokkal, hogy eredetileg etnikájukat illetően inkább magyarok, ( ezt bizonyítja a genetikai haplotípusvizsgálat !!) , csak a Cirill-Metód féle szervezett vallásterjesztés bizáncosította, majd szlávosította el őket nyelvükben és kultúrájukban... ( Emlékezzünk: még Géza fejedelem = István !!! még bizánci stílusú templomokat építtet, amiket majd Szent István idejére már eltüntetnek, átalakíttatnak nyugativá..)


----------



## najahuha (2009 December 23)

ionon írta:


> Igen arra gondoltam amit nem tudsz érzékelni mert itt van csak nincs gondolatod rá mert ez is csak gondolat nem ismerhetjük a gondolatot (kivéve ha megtalálod a módját miként lesz látható számodra a gondolat). Oly dolgoknak a részesévé válsz ami elképzelhetetlen elmédnek (könyvlapján nem csak a betűk vannak ott a gondolat is nem látjuk nem érezzük csak a szemünk követése a betűkkel kapcsolat amiből gondolatokat hozunk létre csak ennyi lenne nem, sokkal több minden van azokon a lapokon de van érzékelésünk rá sajna ritkán). A gondolat néha elkövet ellened csínyeket részévé válsz a teremtésnek látható érezhető teremtő leszel (és roppant bosszantó).




Kedves ionon !

Valóban. Hiszen amikor ezeket a sorokat olvassuk a képernyőn, vagy éppen a TV-n a filmet, vajon milyen ILLÚZIÓ kerít bennünket hatalmába ?? ( A leadott anyag gyorsasága és a fölfogás lassúsága közti különbség a mozgás illúziója..) Amúgy senki nincs benne a tv készülékben, és e sorokban, a gondolat mégis valahogy eljut sokakhoz olyan EGYEZMÉNYES JELEK által, amiknek csak egy adott térben és időben van létjogosultsága...


----------



## najahuha (2009 December 23)

Jaszladany írta:


> Szerintem kár ebbe vitaszintig belemenni, hisz még a közelébe sem vagyunk annak, hogy más bolygón életet találjunk.



A következő érved okán bizony egyáltalán nem kár.
Egyébként az alacsonyabb szintű életnek bizony van nyoma.



> Az, hogy mi a létnek csak ezt a leépülős formáját ismerjük, nem jelenti azt, hogy nincs másmilyen létforma.



A földi élet tekintetében bizony nincs más.
A gond az, hogy nincs szó az állatok büntetéséről a Bibliában, így nincs alátámasztás, miért kell az állatoknak egyáltalán elpusztulni. ÉS ami még lényeges: pusztulásuk --- minél emlősebb és főemlősebb --- semmivel sem különb, mint az emberé, jóllehet genetikájuk számos és SZEMBETŰNŐ ( fenotípus) dologban eltér....

Egy hipotézis fölvetését azért meg is kellene alapozni valamivel.




> Szerintem a megváltozott életkörülmények az elsődleges okai az élet lerövidülésének (az özönvíz után hirtelen harmadára csökken), majd pedig az ember romló testi állapota, a szaporodó betegségek stb.



Ezzel teljes mértékben egyetértek. Eleitől vallom, hogy az emberiség , főként minél civilizáltabb- biológiailag egyre romlik. Ezzel együtt romlik a természetes környezete, és a fertőzött környezet úgyszintén visszahat. Ez már olyan kontroll nélküli ördögi kör, amiből csak kollektív és erős akarattal lehet kitörni. 
Szóltam már a világon egyedülálló Körmendi NövekedésMérésről, ami az elmúlt 70 év valamennyiében megmérte a fiatalok magasságát, súlyát, és arra a megállapításra jutott, hogy az elmúlt időszakban hullámzóan ugyan, de általános volt a növekedés, és az első évi és az utolsó évi közti eltérés 20 cm. Vagyis a 70 évvel ezelőtti fiatalok átlagmagassága vagy 20 cm-rel alacsonyabb volt.... Nyilvánvaló összefüggés van a táplálékbevitel eltúlzása, a mozgáshiány illetve a táplálék összetétele között. ( Ugyanilen yproblémás például az amerikai afroamerikaiak kóros elhízása: hiszen a szervezet a hiány időszakában arra készült föl, hogy minden bejutó falatot a legoptimálisabban elraktározzon, így ezek a gének öröklődtek, majd a viszonylagos jólétben ez az optimalizálás már túlzó stb...) 





> De igen, tudom, hogy még Dél-Amerika is szóba jött lehetséges területként.



Rendben.




> Na persze, de a történelmi igazságosságot a palesztinok oldalára helyezed. Tehát nyilván palesztin oldalon állsz, és bocsánat, de kicsit elfogultnak is tűnsz.



Nem. Én a béke oldalán állok. A palesztinokat is kellően elítélem, de sajnos a másik oldal kellően agresszor.
/ Csak egy kérdés, bár egyáltalán nem ide tartozik: Vajon miért is kellene Izraelnek / 7 millió lakos, de fegyverzete vetekszik Franciaországénak nagyságával és minőségével, ha nem jobb nála../ a legújabb amerikai fegyverzet, ha teljes lenne a béke és minden szép és jó lenne a Közel-Keleten ?? Ugyan-ugyan..Az USA 450 milliárd Forint értékben tárol fegyvereket Izraelben, köztük atomfegyvereket...../



> Már bocsánat, de Te mondtad, hogy izraeliták. Akkor pedig nem lehetnek ott régebb óta, mint a zsidók, hisz mindkét népnek Izraeltől kellene származnia. De persze ez vicc.
> Ők (legalábbis akikkel én beszéltem) a filiszteusoktól származtatják magukat. A filiszteusok meg Krétáról jöttek oda, na igen, az izraeliták előtt.



Hát persze. Többször kitértem már rá, hogy NÉP , NYELV és KULTÚRA egyáltalán nem biztos, hogy fedik egymást. 
A palesztinok 90 %-a IZRAELITA származású, akik a 7. században áttértek az arab nyelvre és a muszlim hitre. A maradék 10 %-a az őslakos filiszteusok / főniciaiak/ leszármazottai.
És láss csudát: a genetikai haplokutatás megint igazolta ezt.




> De itt csatlakozom Ernoe véleményéhez: mióta érv az egy honfoglaló néppel szemben, hogy "mi voltunk itt előbb"?
> Nekem is épp a magyarok jutottak erről eszembe. Ilyen alapon mi még mindig a Volga-Káma vidékén vándorolgatnánk. Vagy azt hiszed, minket tárt karokkal fogadtak itt az avarok? Szvatoplukról nem is szólva. Hisz ma is kiutálnak minket innen a szláv népek, "mert ők voltak itt előbb". Szerintem inkább hagyjuk ezt az érvet.



Én is ezt kérdezem !!!!! De ettől még a TÉNY tény marad, hogy számosan ezzel érvelnek .
ERNOE-nek már jeleztem a Volga-Káma problémát. Nem ismétlem: Elavult indoklás, finnugor kreáció abból a korból, amikor még azt hitték, hogy a nép-nyelv-kultúra egy és ugyanaz.
Szavtoplukot is hagyjuk. Mert már rég halott volt, amikor a 9. századi TURK bejövetel megtörtént....



> Ha pedig a palesztinok mégsem egyenes ági leszármazottai az egykori filiszteusoknak, akkor meg ez az érv fel sem merülhet, mivel csakis az izraeliták honfoglalása után települhettek oda.
> De szerintem ezt a vitát döntsék el ők.



Lásd fentebb.





> A Biblia történeti feljegyzéseit az eddigi régészeti leletek mindig igazolták. Nem egyszerűen HIT-ről van szó.



Hogy MINDIG, az túlzás, de így van.
A HIT dolga más kérdés. A kettőt nem szabad összekeverni.




> Mivel "Isten útja" azt jelenti, hogy élni hagyod az embertársaidat, nem gyilkolod, le, nem fosztod ki, nem ártasz nekik, stb. ezért igen.... Aki nem Isten útját választja, az menjen a melegedőbe.



Na látod: a Keleti vallások gyakorlatilag ezeket tartalmazzák, vagy 5000 évre visszamenőleg.....



> Nem értem pontosan, mire akarsz utalni ezzel. Jézus mondatára, amit Júdásnak mondott?



eleve elrendelés speciális vállfaja  önigazoló önbeteljesítés.


----------



## najahuha (2009 December 23)

Kedves Jaszladany !



> Fontos ismerni azt az alapelvet, hogy Isten senkitől nem kér számon olyasmit, amiről nem tudott.
> 
> *"A tudatlanság időszakait ugyan elnézte Isten,..." (ApCsel. 17.30)*
> 
> ...


Azért folytassuk a mondatot:


*"......mostan parancsolja az embereknek, mindenkinek mindenütt, hogy megtérjenek: .."*
( Károlyi: ApCsel, 17:30 )

És ez alkalmat teremtett arra, hogy a kereszténység vagy a kereszténység nevében szó szerint tűzzel-vassal terjesztődjön.
.


----------



## ppsk (2009 December 23)

Ernoe írta:


> Egy igen vallásos nép élt ott, egy kulturát hozott létre aminek az alapjai, az álltalad sokat emlitett Biblia formájában sokmilliárd embernek a világnézetét képviseli még ma is. Es, hogy ezt a fészket ugy 2000 évvel ezelöt elkezdték piszkálni a szomszédok. Többezer kilométer távolságbol jöttek, leégették a kultura központját képezö orjási templomot, birtokukba vették a földet, elüzték a lakoság nagy részét, söt még a vallásukbol is megprobáták öket egy un. uj-szerzödéssel (Ujtestamentum) kifosztani.
> Aztán jöttek, észekrol, keletröl, délröl és végül megintcsak nyugatrol mostmár egy *"öslakonak"* Jezusnak a nevében, öket a picsXba zavarni. Cimszo: Kereszteshadjáratok. A hazáját elhagyo népet *nem a kalandvágy *hanem a rájukakasztott "Jézus-gyilkos" rágalom hajtotta szerteszét a világban. Mivel nem volt templom ezért mindenkinek olyan "okosnak" kellet lennie mint egy "papnak", hogy kis csoportok is tudják olvasni a "szent szövegeket". De hagyom a részleteket, ha Tolsztojt vagy régi orosz irodalmat ismered tudod, hogy már korábban seregesen mentek vissza a "szentföldre" zsidok, sporolt garasaikkal telket, parcellát vásárolva, hogy atyáik földjében legyenek eltemetve. Az, hogy a Holocaust szörnyüsége rengeteg emberben felébresztette a biztonság utáni vágyat egy a "forrásokhoz" valo visszatérést azt nem hánytorgathatod fel a zsidoknak. Még azt sem vetheted a szemükre, hogy a talpalatnyi földért foggal körömmel küzdöttek, hiszen ahol eddig álltak kilett huzva a lábuk alol. Országok, területek a történelemben mindig eröszakkal lettek birtokba véve. A Kárpátmedence sem volt üres a honfoglalás idelyén. A második világháboru végén az angoloktol volt megszállva palesztina. Az angoloktol akiknek valoban semmi legitimátiojuk, elfogadhato okuk nem volt az ottartozkodásra.Alig van itt topik ahol ne jönne szoba a Biblia értelmezése, ezért ugy gondolom ha valakit megillet az élet ezen a tapalatnyi területen akkor ez azoknak szol akiknek sorsát már többezer éve ehez a helyhez rögzödö események irányitottak. A mohamedánok Mekka felé imádkoznak, a moszlémok lakta területek majd ezerszeresei ennek a pici országnak. A keresztényeknek ott van Roma és a hivöi több mint a fél világot lakják.


 

Kicsit helyreigazítanám, hogy történelmileg hiteles legyen. 
A Levantei tengerpart (Antiochiától Gázáig, a tengertől a Jordán vonaláig) népei enyhén szólva szopóágon voltak amióta világ a világ. A kora ókorban két nagy gazdasági-kulturális-katonai központ között feküdt ez a térség, ahol a két (néha három) központ folyton egymást basztatta. Az egyik Egyiptom, a másik Mezopotámia. Egyiptomiak, babiloniaiak, asszírok, hettiták egymást váltva háborúztak ezért a térségért. Később jöttek a perzsák és Nagy Sándor, majd a hellenisztikus utódállamok háborúja. Ezek közül a zsidókat leginkább az asszírok és az egyiptomiak szopatták meg (babilóniai fogság, egyiptomi rabszolgaság). Az állandú háborúk viharában a zsidók teljesen függetlenek és egységes államalkotók mindössze kb 3 emberöltőnyi időre tudtak lenni (aztán két érszre aszakadt az ország, amit az ellenségek szépen bedaráltak). Aztán jött Róma. Kicsit átvonulgattak a területen, ez nem is jelentett semmi különösebb problémát, egészen addig amíg Crassus csapatai nem erre kívántak vonulgatni. Crassus szolidan kifosztotta Jeruzsálemet (is). Aztán az első zsidó felkelés leverése után Jeruzsálem nagy részét lerombolták, köztük a Templomot is. Ez szép nagy lökést adott a zsidó diaszpórának. 
Hogy mikor kezdődött a zsidó diaszpóra??? Jó kérdés, feltehetőleg a hellenizmus korától kezdődően jelen volt, bár mértékét tenkintve jelentéktelennk mondható. A Templom lerombolása és a Bar-Kohba felkelés leverése és a zsidók Jeruzsálemből való kitiltása után vált jelentőssé,kérdéses, hogy maradt-e egyáltalán zsidó Izraelben. Amennyiben maradt is, azt később, a szasszanida, később arab támadások vélhetően végleg elpusztították. A levantei-kereskedelem újraindulása után feltehetőleg érkeztek zsidók a nagyobb kereskedővárosokba. Ezt a betelepedést a Keresztes háorúk teremtették meg, tehát az hazugság, hogy a keresztesek direkt zsidókat támadtak volna Levantén (a rajnai pogromok értelemszerűen a Rajna mellett voltak, nem az általam tárgyalt térségben). A levantei-kereskedelem visszafejlődése után valószínűleg az egyébként is kis számú városi zsidóság vagy beolvadt, vagy visszavándorolt Európába. 
A cionizmus a XIX. száad vége táján kezdett el lobbozni Izrael újraalapításáért. Ugyanettől az időponttól kezdve indult meg a zsidóság betelepedése Izrael területére. Tehát: minimum 1000 évig egyáltalán nem éltek zsidók Izraelben, további 4-600 évben pedig minimális létszámban és arányban voltak csupán jelen Izraelben.
Mindazonáltal botorság lenne teljesen elvitatni Izrael a zsidóságtól (ahogy az arabok teszik), de a palesztinoktól is (ahogy a zsidók teszik). Egyetlen alternatív, s egyben leginkább igazságos lehetőség van: létre kell hozni egy önálló zsidó és egy önálló palesztin államot is. Jeruzsálem óvárosát pedig szintén független, önálló államnak kéne lennie. Szabad városnak. Így nem lenne vita


----------



## siriusB (2009 December 23)

Ernoe írta:


> , söt még a vallásukbol is megprobáták öket egy un. uj-szerzödéssel
> (Ujtestamentum) kifosztani.
> 
> Aztán jöttek, észekrol, keletröl, délröl és végül megintcsak nyugatrol mostmár egy *"öslakonak"*
> Jezusnak a nevében, öket a picsXba zavarni.



Jézus nevében sok méltatlan ember beszélt az elmúlt 2000 év alatt és sok rémséget elkövettek olyanok, akik a mai napig vallják, hogy elegendő a bűn elkövetése után bocsánatért esedezni a Teremtőhöz és máris minden rendben van.

Nem értem a mai napig sem, hogy mi szükség volt arra, hogy mindenáron bizonyítsák a "jogfolytonosságot" az Ó- és az Újszövetség között annak ellenére, hogy a zsidók berzenkednek ellene, maga a pápa is kijelenti (igaz utána gyorsan jobblétre szenderült), hogy a sumer teremtéstörténetből alkotott Ószövetségtől ideje volna a kereszténységnek eltávolodni.

Maga Jézus is többször kijelenti, hogy az Ószövetség istene nem az ő istene. (Kicsit lejjeb volt egy idézet, ahol Jézus kifakad és a zsidók istenét "ördög atyának" nevezi)

Nem egy írás szól arról, hogy Jézus, akit az egyház kisajátított magának és olyan vallást kerekített köréje, amelyhez az igazi Jézusnak semmi köze - az igazi Jézus kicsit más volt. Egyike ezeknek az írásoknak annak az orosz kutatónak a könyve, aki Tibetben bukkant Jézus életére vonatkozó dokumentumokra. (Nicolas Notovitch: Jézus ismeretlen élete) 

Indiában is tiszteletben tartanak olyan emlékhelyet, ahol szerintük Jézus sírja van. Erről is van egy könyv itt fenn a CH-n.

Én azt nem tudom megérteni, miért kellett mindenáron a folytonosság, amit tagadtak a zsidók, tagadott maga Jézus, tagad a pápa és egyre tarthatatlanabb olyan környezetben ahol megfelelő távolságtartással képesek a vallásokra tekinteni.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 23)

najahuha írta:


> A következő érved okán bizony egyáltalán nem kár.
> Egyébként az alacsonyabb szintű életnek bizony van nyoma.



Te tudsz olyat, hogy élőlényt találtak egy idegen bolygón? Ennyire le lennék maradva?



najahuha írta:


> A földi élet tekintetében bizony nincs más.
> A gond az, hogy nincs szó az állatok büntetéséről a Bibliában, így nincs alátámasztás, miért kell az állatoknak egyáltalán elpusztulni. ÉS ami még lényeges: pusztulásuk --- minél emlősebb és főemlősebb --- semmivel sem különb, mint az emberé, jóllehet genetikájuk számos és SZEMBETŰNŐ ( fenotípus) dologban eltér....



De van szó arról a Bibliában, miért kell az állatoknak, a növényeknek és mindennek elpusztulni. A Biblia szerint az ember a teremtés csúcsán áll, és amikor a bűn miatt elszakadt Istentől, minden, ami alatta állt, vele együtt átok alá került. Ezért pusztul minden az embertől lefelé, még a világegyetem is.

Ebből következően, ha a világegyetemben bárhol élet lenne, ugyanúgy pusztulna, mint itt a földön.



najahuha írta:


> Nem. Én a béke oldalán állok. A palesztinokat is kellően elítélem, de sajnos a másik oldal kellően agresszor.
> / Csak egy kérdés, bár egyáltalán nem ide tartozik: Vajon miért is kellene Izraelnek / 7 millió lakos, de fegyverzete vetekszik Franciaországénak nagyságával és minőségével, ha nem jobb nála../ a legújabb amerikai fegyverzet, ha teljes lenne a béke és minden szép és jó lenne a Közel-Keleten ?? Ugyan-ugyan..Az USA 450 milliárd Forint értékben tárol fegyvereket Izraelben, köztük atomfegyvereket...../



Kedves najahuha, amint látom, Te jártasabb vagy ebben a Közel-Keleti témában, mint én. Akkor pedig tudnod kell, hogy alig alakult meg Izrael, az arab országok szinte másnap megtámadták. Azt is biztosan tudod, hogy Izrael állandó fenyegetettségben él a szomszédaitól. Csak nemrég volt, hogy Libanonból vagy honnan lövöldözték.
Nem hiszem, hogy nem látod be, hogy az a 7 milliós nép egy milliárdos arab tenger közepén él, akik csak az alkalmat lesik, hogy bármelyik pillanatban eltöröljék Izraelt a föld színéről.
Nem gondolhatod komolyan, hogy Izrael azért fegyverkezik, mert meg akarja támadni ezt a több mint egymilliárdos arab tábort!
Épp azért van béke (már amennyire) a Közel-Keleten, mert Izarel rendelkezik az önvédelméhez szükséges fegyverarzenállal.



najahuha írta:


> eleve elrendelés speciális vállfaja  önigazoló önbeteljesítés.



Jonathánnál, akit említettem ez mégsem jött be. És van egy sor prófécia, amit nem lehet szándékosan beteljesíteni.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 23)

najahuha írta:


> Kedves Jaszladany !
> 
> 
> Azért folytassuk a mondatot:
> ...



Akkor már idetehetnéd az egész szövegrészt, és mindjárt láthatóvá válna, hogy Pál apostol Athénben hirdeti itt Krisztust, cseppet sem erőszakosan.

"Előállván pedig Pál az Areopágusnak közepette, monda: Athéni férfiak, minden tekintetben nagyon istenfélőknek látlak titeket, mert amikor bejártam és megtekintettem szentélyeiteket, találtam olyan oltárt is, amelyre ez volt felírva: AZ ISMERETLEN ISTENNEK. Akit tehát ti ismeretlenül tiszteltek, én azt hirdetem nektek...." (Csel. 17.22)

És Pál ennek kapcsán beszél az athéniaknak az igazi Istenről, majd így fejezi be:

"A tudatlanság időszakait ugyan elnézte Isten, de most azt hirdeti az embereknek, hogy mindenki mindenütt térjen meg.
Azért rendelt egy napot, amelyen igazságos ítéletet mond majd az egész földkerekség fölött egy férfi által, akit erre kiválasztott, akiről bizonyságot adott mindenki előtt azáltal, hogy feltámasztotta a halálból.” (Új ford.)

Tehát semmiféle erőszakos térítésről nincs itt szó. Pál arra figyelmezteti az athéniakat, hogy most, miután hallották az evangéliumot, nincs tovább mentségük arra, hogy megmaradjanak a bűneikben és a bálványaiknál. Ezért ha nem térnek meg ezekből, szembe kell nézniük Isten ítéletével. 
A továbbiakban látjuk, hogy az athéniak fennakadnak a feltámadáson, és otthagyják Pált. 

Arról, hogy egy bibliai igét ki mire használ fel, nem a Biblia tehet. Egy ekkora könyvben mindenre ki tudsz ragadni egy félmondatot, amire csak igazolást akarsz. 
Pl. még arra is fogsz alátámasztást találni, hogy nincs Isten.

"Azt mondja a balgatag az ő szívében: *Nincs Isten*." (Zsolt. 14.1)

Tessék!... Benne van a Bibliában, hogy nincs Isten.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 23)

siriusB írta:


> Nem értem a mai napig sem, hogy mi szükség volt arra, hogy mindenáron bizonyítsák a "jogfolytonosságot" az Ó- és az Újszövetség között



Ezt nem kell bizonyítani, ez nyilvánvaló. Különben pedig az egyik hitelesíti a másikat. Isten Ószövetségi ígéretei az Újszövetségben teljesedtek be. Újszövetség nélkül Isten ígéretei nem teljesedtek be. Ószövetség nélkül érthetetlen az Újszövetség, és nincs ami igazolja Jézus messiási voltát, és a megváltás művét.
De erről már az előzőekben oldalakat írtam kedves SiriusB.



siriusB írta:


> annak ellenére, hogy a zsidók berzenkednek ellene, maga a pápa is kijelenti (igaz utána gyorsan jobblétre szenderült), hogy a sumer teremtéstörténetből alkotott Ószövetségtől ideje volna a kereszténységnek eltávolodni.



A zsidók azért berzenkedtek ellene, mert nem akarják elfogadni Jézust Messiásnak, és mert (ahogy Ernoe írta) az Újszövetségre hivatkozva üldözte őket a katolikus egyház évszázadokon át.
A pápa és a katolikus egyház pedig azért, mert antiszemita. Ugyanis ők voltak azok, akik üldözték a zsidókat az Újszöv.-re hivatkozva. 

Ha autentikus forrást akarsz ebben a kérdésben, akkor fordulj az apostolok írásaihoz, és látni fogod, hogy zsidó létükre szoros összefüggést és folytonosságot láttak az Ó és Újszövetség között, köztük Pál apostol is, aki pedig farizeus lévén tökéletesen ismerte az Ószövetségi iratokat.



siriusB írta:


> Maga Jézus is többször kijelenti, hogy az Ószövetség istene nem az ő istene. (Kicsit lejjeb volt egy idézet, ahol Jézus kifakad és a zsidók istenét "ördög atyának" nevezi)



Mikor legutóbb kérdezted, fel sem merült bennem, hogy ezt gondolod bele ebbe az igébe. Magyarázom újra:

Jézus éppen azt mondja abban a beszélgetésben az ellenfeleinek, hogy azért gyűlölik Őt, és azért akarják Őt megölni, mert Ő Istentől van, az ellenfelei pedig az ördögtől, aki "emberölő volt *kezdettől fogva*". 
Mit jelent ez a *kezdettől fogva*?
Jézus Kain testvérgyilkosságára utal ezzel, az első gyilkosságra, amikor Kain megölte testvérét, Ábelt. Nyilvánvaló a párhuzam, mivel mi is volt Kain gyilkosságának oka?:
1 Ján. 3.12-ből tudjuk:
"...szeressük egymást; nem úgy, mint Kain, aki a gonosztól volt, és meggyilkolta a testvérét. *És miért gyilkolta meg?* Mert az ő cselekedetei gonoszak voltak, a testvére cselekedetei pedig igazak.

Jézus arra utalt a "kezdettől fogva" kifejezéssel, hogy ellenfeleiben ugyanaz a kaini lelkület van, amellyel Kain megölte Ábelt, és amely gyilkosságra sarkallja ellenfeleit Ő ellene, a saját vérük ellen. 
Az indok is ugyanaz: az ő cselekedeteik gonoszak, Jézuséi pedig igazak.
Fel is teszi Jézus a kérdést:
"Ki vádol engem közületek bűnnel?"

Azaz: mi más indokotok lenne arra, hogy megöltök engem, mint ami Kainnak volt az igaz Ábellel szemben?

Jézus tehát azért mondja az ellenfeleinek, hogy az ördög az atyjuk, mert annak a gyilkos lelkülete van bennük, az emberölő lelkület, ami a testvérgyilkos Kainban volt már "kezdetben" is.
Vagy így sem érthető?




siriusB írta:


> Nem egy írás szól arról, hogy Jézus, akit az egyház kisajátított magának és olyan vallást kerekített köréje, amelyhez az igazi Jézusnak semmi köze - az igazi Jézus kicsit más volt. Egyike ezeknek az írásoknak annak az orosz kutatónak a könyve, aki Tibetben bukkant Jézus életére vonatkozó dokumentumokra. (Nicolas Notovitch: Jézus ismeretlen élete)



Oldalakon át hoztam már bizonyítékokat az Újszövetség szövegének a megbízhatóságára.



siriusB írta:


> Én azt nem tudom megérteni, miért kellett mindenáron a folytonosság, amit tagadtak a zsidók,* tagadott maga Jézus, *.



Lássuk, hogyan tagadta:

Ján. 5.37
"A ki elküldött engem, maga az Atya is bizonyságot tett rólam...
Az ő ígéje sincs maradandóan bennetek: mert a kit ő elküldött, ti annak nem hisztek.
Tudakozzátok az *írásokat*, mert azt hiszitek, hogy azokban van a ti örök életetek; és *ezek* azok, a melyek *bizonyságot tesznek rólam.*"
 
Az "ő igéje" és az "írások" kifejezés az Ószövetségre vonatkozik. Tehát Jézus maga mondja, hogy az Ószövetség tesz bizonyságot róla, azaz bizonyítja a kilétét, és igazolja messiási igényét és szolgálatát.

Nagy homálynak kell lenni, ha azt gondolod, hogy Jézus az Ószövetség Istenét nevezte "ördög atyának". Azt mondta:

"A halottak feltámadása felől pedig nem olvastátok-é, a mit az *Isten* *mondott *néktek, így szólván:
Én vagyok az Ábrahám Istene, és az Izsák Istene, és a Jákób Istene; az Isten nem holtaknak, hanem *élőknek Istene.*" (Máté 22,32.)

Nem úgy tűnik, hogy Ábrahám, Izsák és Jákób Istenét Jézus az ördöggel azonosította volna. Inkább az élők Istenének nevezi. Szerinted hány Istent tartott Jézus az élők Istenének?

Mát. 4.8
"Ismét vivé őt (Jézust) az ördög egy igen magas hegyre, és megmutatá néki a világ minden országát és azok dicsőségét,
És monda néki: Mindezeket néked adom, ha leborulva imádsz engem. 
Ekkor monda néki Jézus: Eredj el Sátán, mert *meg van írva*: Az Urat, a te Istenedet imádd, és csak néki szolgálj."

Hol van megírva, honnan idézte ezt Jézus? Az Ószövetségből: 
5 Móz. 6.13
"Féljed az Urat, a te Istenedet, ő néki szolgálj, és az ő nevére esküdjél."

Akkor milyen alapon gondolod, hogy Jézus egy másik Istent szolgált, és nem az Ószövetség Istenét?

Ha visszalapozol, a 67. oldalon, a 661-es bejegyzésben (első) leírtam egy sor Ószövetségi messiási próféciát, amelyek mind beteljesedtek Jézus életében, így igazolva, hogy Jézus a megígért Messiás. Mire hivatkozott volna Jézus a kilétének igazolásához, ha nem az Ószövetségre, és az abban található próféciákra, melyek őrá vonatkoztak?


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 24)

> Ezért pusztul minden az embertől lefelé, még a világegyetem is.


Persze az már részlet kérdés hogy maga az ember mennyire segít rá erre a folyamatra. Én példának okáért bármerre nézek ezen a bolygón mindenhol azt látom hogy az élet felülkerekedik még a legmostohább környezeten is természetesen kivéve ahol az ember folyamatosan írt mindent.

Rendkívül szórakoztatónak tartom hogy minden pusztul az embertől lefelé amikor a bolygónkat tekintve ennek a folyamatnak szinte a kizárólagos okozója maga a "teremtés koronája" a nem pusztuló ember.

Megkérdezted miért olyan dühösek az írásaim néha. Tényleg nem rád haragszom, de annyira kevés olyan írást látok ami mérlegre képes tenni az emberiség bűneit is és nem csak annak felsőbbrendűségét szajkózva törtet előre, félre rugdalva mindent azon az alapon hogy ő az a bizonyos *Ő* és bármit megtehet.
Ha ott tartunk hogy valaki keresztény... ha ott tartunk hogy valaki ember... akkor a pofátlanság és az aljasság netovábbjának tartom hogy egyesek rögtön azzal kezdik a nótát hogy mi vagyunk a teremtés koronái és még Jézus is a haverunk ahelyett hogy reflektálnának arra a temérdek negatívumra és bűnre ami felhalmozódott körülöttük.
A biblia alázatra és megbocsátásra tanít, mégis valahogy akár hány "igaz" keresztény hívővel találkozok, mindegyiknél olybá tűnik hogy csak az egójuk aládúcolására szolgál az egész biblia.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 24)

Jaszladany írta:


> Te tudsz olyat, hogy élőlényt találtak egy idegen bolygón? Ennyire le lennék maradva?


Tudtad hogy a földnek 1774-ben jött létre a légköre? Ekkor fedezte fel Joseph Priestley angol kémikus az oxigént amiből következik hogy előtte nem is létezhetett. 

Ha van 2 perced a számok kicsit vizuálisabb megértése érdekében:
<object width="425" height="344"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/b0lxbzgwW7I&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></object>
Hány helyen is nem néztük még meg hogy létezik-e földön kívüli élet?


----------



## najahuha (2009 December 24)

Jaszladany írta:


> Te tudsz olyat, hogy élőlényt találtak egy idegen bolygón? Ennyire le lennék maradva?



A Marson 50-80 ezer évente gyökeresen megváltozik az éghajlat, ahogy ez a Földön is történt, mikor egymást követték a jégkorszakok, igaz nem olyan gyorsan. A Marson hatalmas befagyott tengert fedeztek fel, melynek mérete nagyobb mint az Északi tengeré, ugyanakkor mélysége 40-60 m lehet. A terület az egyenlítõ közelében található, egy fennsíkon. Ez a terület mindig gyanús volt a kutatók számára, hiszen túl lapos.<o></o> A sarkvidék jegében is találtak vizet, illetve metán nyomokat, melyek primitiv életformák eredményei.
A többi, akár fejlettebb életformára akkor kapunk konkrét utalást, ha a Mars kéreganyagának mélykutatása során akár kőolajat és földgázt is fognak találni....

 <o>.</o>



> De van szó arról a Bibliában, miért kell az állatoknak, a növényeknek és mindennek elpusztulni. A Biblia szerint az ember a teremtés csúcsán áll, és amikor a bűn miatt elszakadt Istentől, minden, ami alatta állt, vele együtt átok alá került. Ezért pusztul minden az embertől lefelé, még a világegyetem is.



Ez sajnos BELEMAGYARÁZÁS. Semmi ilyesféle konkrét utalás nincs, kivéve a kígyót, de az is csupán megátkoztatott....




> Ebből következően, ha a világegyetemben bárhol élet lenne, ugyanúgy pusztulna, mint itt a földön.



Belemagyarázás.



> Kedves najahuha, amint látom, Te jártasabb vagy ebben a Közel-Keleti témában, mint én. Akkor pedig tudnod kell, hogy alig alakult meg Izrael, az arab országok szinte másnap megtámadták. Azt is biztosan tudod, hogy Izrael állandó fenyegetettségben él a szomszédaitól. Csak nemrég volt, hogy Libanonból vagy honnan lövöldözték.



Már bocsánat, de hivatkozhatnék a Bibliára is: Ha egy figyelmeztetés ellenére megtesznek egy dolgot, akkor annak viselni kell a következményeit. ( Akár zsidók, akár arabok , akár mások...
Hát nem figyelmeztettek az arabok arra, hogy ezt nem fogják hagyni ? Nem egyértelmű volt a nyugat számára, hogy az arabok egyrészt meglehetősen összezárnak, jórészük fanatikus, és akár a végsőkig is elmennek - részben a vallásuk félreértelmezése révén - ? Így aztán mit tettek a zsidók ? Terrorista különítményes akcióikkal még jobban fölhergelték az arabokat.









> Nem hiszem, hogy nem látod be, hogy az a 7 milliós nép egy milliárdos arab tenger közepén él, akik csak az alkalmat lesik, hogy bármelyik pillanatban eltöröljék Izraelt a föld színéről.
> Nem gondolhatod komolyan, hogy Izrael azért fegyverkezik, mert meg akarja támadni ezt a több mint egymilliárdos arab tábort!
> Épp azért van béke (már amennyire) a Közel-Keleten, mert Izarel rendelkezik az önvédelméhez szükséges fegyverarzenállal.



Hogy az arab világ közepén élnének, elképesztő túlzás.
Másrészről az eltörlés kérdésében az arab világ sem egységes.

A nagypolitikai és világgazdasági elemzés, illetve a jövőprognózisok egyértelműen a Közel-Keleti ásványkincsek, különösen a stratégiai iráni OLAJ és földgáz megszerzéséről beszélnek. IRAK esetében ez már egyértelműen bebizonyosodott.
Hogyan működött ? Úgy, hogy a MAGÁNvagyonnak nem lett volna kellő ereje megvédeni az iraki kitermeléseket, ezért elintézte, hogy azt az amerikai állam oldja meg: KÖZPÉNZEN...
Hogyan is működik ez ? a HASZON a magánzsebbe, a költség meg ráterhelődik a állampolgárra.....
Így működik ma az államok feletti bankoligarchia is. ( De említhetném a gyógyszergyárak maffiahálózatát is...) 
De ezek megint nem idevalóak...





> Jonathánnál, akit említettem ez mégsem jött be. És van egy sor prófécia, amit nem lehet szándékosan beteljesíteni.



Ez a beteljesedés tekintetében lényegtelen. Újra csak a DHARMA-ra épülő KARMA-ról van szó.


----------



## najahuha (2009 December 24)

Jaszladany írta:


> Akkor már idetehetnéd az egész szövegrészt, és mindjárt láthatóvá válna, hogy Pál apostol Athénben hirdeti itt Krisztust, cseppet sem erőszakosan.
> 
> "Előállván pedig Pál az Areopágusnak közepette, monda: Athéni férfiak, minden tekintetben nagyon istenfélőknek látlak titeket, mert amikor bejártam és megtekintettem szentélyeiteket, találtam olyan oltárt is, amelyre ez volt felírva: AZ ISMERETLEN ISTENNEK. Akit tehát ti ismeretlenül tiszteltek, én azt hirdetem nektek...." (Csel. 17.22)
> 
> ...





No persze: Saul-Pál játszott a szavakkal, és gyakorlatilag érzelmileg akart hatni az Athéniekre, össze akarta vegyíteni a saját nézeteit az athéniek már meglévő nézeteivel, egyébként már az első napon sem hirdethette volna nézeteit.
Athén ebben az időszakban a filozófia fellegvára volt.
Az új hírekre persze a filozófusok vágytak a legjobban, akik "a kiéhezettek mohóságával vadásztak új elméletekre, egzotikus felfogásokra" (Rugási Gyula). Athén már a klasszikus korban is a filozófia fővárosának számított: itt m?ködött Szókratész, majd tanítványa, Platón, aki az Akadémiát alapította; őt követte Arisztotelész, aki a Farkasos Apollón (Apollón Lükeiosz) ligetében hozta létre iskoláját; Epikurosz híres "Kert"-je (Képosz) is itt volt található; az Agora északi részén lévő Tarka Csarnokban (Sztoa Poikilé) Zénón, a sztoikus filozófia megalapítója gy?jtötte maga köré tanítványait; de a cinikus Diogenész is itt ütötte fel tanyáját egy közönséges hordóban. Ezek közül az irányzatok közül a római korra vitathatatlanul az epikureista és a sztoikus filozófia rendelkezett a legnagyobb tekintéllyel és befolyással. Nem véletlen tehát, hogy az Agorán evangélizáló Pállal is éppen ők keveredtek vitába elsőként. "Mit akarhat ez a szajkó mondani?" – kérdezgették legkevésbé sem palástolt gúnnyal egymástól. A szajkónak fordított kifejezés: az eredetiben szpermologosz (szó szerint "magszedegető") átvitt értelemben "szószátyár, pletykás embert" is jelentett. Az epikureusok és sztoikusok ezzel a gúnynévvel arra utaltak, hogy szerintük Pál innen-onnan csipegette fel tudását.
Mivel az igehirdetés jelentős dolog volt, ezért ehhez ENGEDÉLYT kellett kérni a vallási cenzúrahivataltól, ezért Areioszpagosz tanácsa elé idézték az apostolt.
Az Apostolok cselekedetei 17. fejezetében rögzített beszéd már nem a piactéren, hanem az említett tanács előtt hangzott el.
Az "Árész-dombi testület" a város volt vezetőiből (arkhónok) állt. Bár még mindig nagy tekintéllyel bírt, jelentőségéből a klasszikus kor óta sokat veszített. Egyebek mellett az Areioszpagosz tagjai döntötték el, hogy egy adott vallási vagy filozófiai tanítás nyilvánosan hirdethető-e a városban, vagy nem. Pál fellépésének tehát nem kisebb tétje volt, mint az evangélium korlátozásmentes hirdetése, ami jogi szempontból precedens értékű lett volna a hellén-római világban. Az Areioszpagosz ez idő tájt már nem korábbi helyén, az Akropolisz alatti Pnüx-sziklán ülésezett, hanem az Agora körüli oszlopcsarnokokban: leginkább az Attalosz-sztoában. Ezt a pompás kivitelű, kétszintes, árkádos épületet a görögimádó II. Attalosz pergamoni király (i. e. 159–138) ajándékozta Athénnek, ahol egykor tanulmányait végezte.

Szó se róla, Pál tudott beszélni, de főleg manipulálni, mindig alkalmazkodva hallgatóságához... ( Akként mint a túsztárgyaló: soha nem mond ellent...) 

Pál nem jutott dűlőre a tanáccsal.

Az újabb meghallgatás elmaradt, mert Pál továbbment Korinthoszba, Achaia tartomány székesfővárosába, ahol gyülekezetet alapított. Az athéni közjáték akár feledésbe is merülhetett volna, hiszen néhány ember hallgatott csak Pál üzenetére. Ám valamiért mégiscsak fontos volt, hogy az Írásban egyszer s mindenkorra rögzüljön az Areioszpagoszon elmondott beszéd, amely a hellén filozófia és a zsidó-keresztény kinyilatkoztatás első találkozási pontja. "Hogy a nyugati ember azzá válhatott, akivé és amivé lett, a bibliai hit és a görög eszme összeadódásából következik" – írta e két kultúrkör szakértő ismerője, Leo Strauss, aki maga is elismerte, hogy a Tertullianus óta Athén és Jeruzsálem helységnevekkel kódolt "kultúrkörök" kevés közös alappal dicsekedhetnek. Strauss szerint ezen közös nevezők legfontosabbika a bölcsesség. Csakhogy a Biblia szerinti bölcsesség kezdete az istenfélelem; a görög filozófusok szerint a kíváncsiság. Így tehát – összegzi Strauss – "kezdettől fogva választás elé vagyunk állítva, állást kell foglalnunk. Hová álljunk hát? Engedelmesen nekiütközünk Athén és Jeruzsálem összeférhetetlen állításainak."


----------



## ppsk (2009 December 24)

http://www.komment.hu/tartalom/2009...hijan-ertetlenek.html?SYSref=NONE&cmnt_page=1

Egy elgondolkodtató írás Umberto Eco-tól.


----------



## najahuha (2009 December 24)

*Áldott, isteni kegyelmekkel teli békés Karácsonyt Mindannyiótoknak !*
http://csoroszlan.extra.hu/pps/karacsonyra.pps


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 24)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Persze az már részlet kérdés hogy maga az ember mennyire segít rá erre a folyamatra. Én példának okáért bármerre nézek ezen a bolygón mindenhol azt látom hogy az élet felülkerekedik még a legmostohább környezeten is természetesen kivéve ahol az ember folyamatosan írt mindent.
> 
> Rendkívül szórakoztatónak tartom hogy minden pusztul az embertől lefelé amikor a bolygónkat tekintve ennek a folyamatnak szinte a kizárólagos okozója maga a "teremtés koronája" a nem pusztuló ember.



Más malomban őrölsz. Én arról a törvényszerűségről beszéltem, hogy ami megszületik, el is pusztul, az ember is, akkor is, ha senki sem pusztítja el. Miért, az ember talán nem hal meg?
Nem környezetrombolásról volt szó.




Aerensiniac írta:


> Megkérdezted miért olyan dühösek az írásaim néha. Tényleg nem rád haragszom, de annyira kevés olyan írást látok ami mérlegre képes tenni az emberiség bűneit is és nem csak annak felsőbbrendűségét szajkózva törtet előre, félre rugdalva mindent azon az alapon hogy ő az a bizonyos *Ő* és bármit megtehet.



Mégis csak rám haragszol, pedig én másról sem beszéltem eddig egyfolytában, csak az emberek bűneiről, ami miatt Krisztusnak meg kellett halnia. A Tiéd miatt is, Aer.
És már azt is írtam: az, hogy az ember mindennek felette áll, eredetileg nem azt jelentette, hogy gátlástalanul kizsákmányolhatja a természetet, az állatokat és mindent. Ezt a magatartást a bűn hozta magával.

Tudod, számomra a Biblia egyik legkedvesebb mondata így hangzik:

Péld. 12.9
Az igaz az ő barmának érzését is ismeri, az istentelenek szíve pedig kegyetlen.



Aerensiniac írta:


> Ha ott tartunk hogy valaki keresztény... ha ott tartunk hogy valaki ember... akkor a pofátlanság és az aljasság netovábbjának tartom hogy egyesek rögtön azzal kezdik a nótát hogy mi vagyunk a teremtés koronái és még Jézus is a haverunk ahelyett hogy reflektálnának arra a temérdek negatívumra és bűnre ami felhalmozódott körülöttük.



Egyfolytában a bűnről beszéltem. Erről szól a golgotai kereszt. Nem tudom, Te mit olvastál eddig a beírásaimból, de én másról sem beszéltem, csak arról, hogy a Biblia szerint a bűnért halál jár, és hogy Jézus vette magára ezt a halálbüntetést. Cserélt velünk; Ő halt meg helyettünk, nekünk pedig cserében az Ő életét kell élnünk itt a földön. Aki elfogadja ezt a cserét, megmenekül az ítélettől, de többé nem élheti ugyanazt a bűnös életét, mint addig. Aki nem fogadja el, az maga fog felelni a bűneiért.
Mikor kerültem én ki a bűn kérdését?



Aerensiniac írta:


> A biblia alázatra és megbocsátásra tanít, mégis valahogy akár hány "igaz" keresztény hívővel találkozok, mindegyiknél olybá tűnik hogy csak az egójuk aládúcolására szolgál az egész biblia.



Ne emberekkel foglalkozzál, hanem Krisztussal. Jézusra kell tekinteni, nem emberekre. Ő legyen a mintád a Bibliához.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 24)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Tudtad hogy a földnek 1774-ben jött létre a légköre? Ekkor fedezte fel Joseph Priestley angol kémikus az oxigént amiből következik hogy előtte nem is létezhetett.
> 
> Ha van 2 perced a számok kicsit vizuálisabb megértése érdekében:
> <object width="425" height="344"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/b0lxbzgwW7I&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></object>
> Hány helyen is nem néztük még meg hogy létezik-e földön kívüli élet?



Nem azt kérdeztem, lehetséges-e, hanem hogy találtak-e már.
Mivel Najahuha azt írta, hogy találtak.

Amúgy hogy csinálod ezt a videóbeillesztést? Nekem sehogy se sikerül.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 24)

najahuha írta:


> A Marson 50-80 ezer évente gyökeresen megváltozik az éghajlat, ahogy ez a Földön is történt, mikor egymást követték a jégkorszakok, igaz nem olyan gyorsan. A Marson hatalmas befagyott tengert fedeztek fel, melynek mérete nagyobb mint az Északi tengeré, ugyanakkor mélysége 40-60 m lehet. A terület az egyenlítõ közelében található, egy fennsíkon. Ez a terület mindig gyanús volt a kutatók számára, hiszen túl lapos.<o>></o>> A sarkvidék jegében is találtak vizet, illetve metán nyomokat, melyek primitiv életformák eredményei.
> A többi, akár fejlettebb életformára akkor kapunk konkrét utalást, ha a Mars kéreganyagának mélykutatása során akár kőolajat és földgázt is fognak találni....



Ha... fognak. És a többi is csak feltételezés. A konkrét valóság az, hogy nem találtak életet. Majd visszatérünk a témára, ha találnak.




najahuha írta:


> _"De van szó arról a Bibliában, miért kell az állatoknak, a növényeknek és mindennek elpusztulni. A Biblia szerint az ember a teremtés csúcsán áll, és amikor a bűn miatt elszakadt Istentől, minden, ami alatta állt, vele együtt átok alá került. Ezért pusztul minden az embertől lefelé, még a világegyetem is."_
> 
> Ez sajnos BELEMAGYARÁZÁS. Semmi ilyesféle konkrét utalás nincs, kivéve a kígyót, de az is csupán megátkoztatott....



Miért mondod, hogy belemagyarázás? Már hogyne lenne utalás erre?

Mózes könyvében ez áll:
1 Móz. 1.26
És monda Isten: Teremtsünk embert a mi képünkre és hasonlatosságunkra; és *uralkodjék* a tenger halain, az ég madarain, a barmokon, *mind az egész földön*, és a földön csúszó-mászó mindenféle állatokon.

Uralkodjék... Tehát a Biblia szerint az ember egyértelműen fölötte áll az élővilágnak.
Ezért a bűnbeesésekor az átok az *egész földre* elhatott:

1 Móz. 3.17
Az embernek pedig monda: Mivelhogy hallgattál a te feleséged szavára, és ettél arról a fáról, a melyről azt parancsoltam, hogy ne egyél arról: *Átkozott legyen a föld te miattad,*

Ez nem csak annyit jelentett, hogy gyomot is fog teremni. Átkozott lett minden az ember miatt, az állatok is, a növények is, az egész teremtés.
Milyen belemagyarázásról beszélsz? Nem elég utalás ez? Elég konkrétan meg van fogalmazva.
Ez persze a Biblia világnézete, Aernek nem kell elfogadnia.



najahuha írta:


> Már bocsánat, de hivatkozhatnék a Bibliára is: Ha egy figyelmeztetés ellenére megtesznek egy dolgot, akkor annak viselni kell a következményeit. ( Akár zsidók, akár arabok , akár mások...
> Hát nem figyelmeztettek az arabok arra, hogy ezt nem fogják hagyni ? Nem egyértelmű volt a nyugat számára, hogy az arabok egyrészt meglehetősen összezárnak, jórészük fanatikus, és akár a végsőkig is elmennek - részben a vallásuk félreértelmezése révén - ?



És akkor szerinted emiatt a zsidók inkább ne mentek volna vissza a hazájukba? Mondták volna azt: hát ha az araboknak nem tetszik hát akkor köszönjük szépen, ne legyen Izrael. Jó, akkor hontalankodunk tovább, hátha egy következő holokauszt után már úgysem marad közülünk senki.



najahuha írta:


> Ez a beteljesedés tekintetében lényegtelen. Újra csak a DHARMA-ra épülő KARMA-ról van szó.



Na látod, EZ a belemagyarázás. Vagy hozz nekem bibliai igét, ami ezeket alátámasztja.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 24)

najahuha írta:


> No persze: Saul-Pál játszott a szavakkal, és gyakorlatilag érzelmileg akart hatni az Athéniekre, össze akarta vegyíteni a saját nézeteit az athéniek már meglévő nézeteivel, egyébként már az első napon sem hirdethette volna nézeteit.
> Athén ebben az időszakban a filozófia fellegvára volt.
> Az új hírekre persze a filozófusok vágytak a legjobban, akik "a kiéhezettek mohóságával vadásztak új elméletekre, egzotikus felfogásokra" (Rugási Gyula). Athén már a klasszikus korban is a filozófia fővárosának számított: itt m?ködött Szókratész, majd tanítványa, Platón, aki az Akadémiát alapította; őt követte Arisztotelész, aki a Farkasos Apollón (Apollón Lükeiosz) ligetében hozta létre iskoláját; Epikurosz híres "Kert"-je (Képosz) is itt volt található; az Agora északi részén lévő Tarka Csarnokban (Sztoa Poikilé) Zénón, a sztoikus filozófia megalapítója gy?jtötte maga köré tanítványait; de a cinikus Diogenész is itt ütötte fel tanyáját egy közönséges hordóban. Ezek közül az irányzatok közül a római korra vitathatatlanul az epikureista és a sztoikus filozófia rendelkezett a legnagyobb tekintéllyel és befolyással. Nem véletlen tehát, hogy az Agorán evangélizáló Pállal is éppen ők keveredtek vitába elsőként. "Mit akarhat ez a szajkó mondani?" – kérdezgették legkevésbé sem palástolt gúnnyal egymástól. A szajkónak fordított kifejezés: az eredetiben szpermologosz (szó szerint "magszedegető") átvitt értelemben "szószátyár, pletykás embert" is jelentett. Az epikureusok és sztoikusok ezzel a gúnynévvel arra utaltak, hogy szerintük Pál innen-onnan csipegette fel tudását.
> Mivel az igehirdetés jelentős dolog volt, ezért ehhez ENGEDÉLYT kellett kérni a vallási cenzúrahivataltól, ezért Areioszpagosz tanácsa elé idézték az apostolt.
> ...




Mindez nem cáfolja azt, hogy Pál idézett mondatát erőszakos térítésre felhasználni csak a szavak kiforgatásával lehet. A Biblia nem támogatja az erőszakos térítést, a döntést mindig az emberre bízza.
Az erőszakos térítések mindig hatalmi és gazdasági érdekekből történtek. Istennek ez nem érdeke. Ő senkit sem hajt az üdvösségre erőszakkal.

5 Móz. 30.19
Bizonyságul hívom ellenetek ma a mennyet és a földet, hogy az életet és a halált adtam előtökbe, az áldást és az átkot: *válaszd* azért az életet, hogy élhess mind te, mind a te magod;

Nem mondja, hogy ha tetszik, ha nem, az életet kell választanod. Nem kell? Hát akkor válaszd a halált, a Te dolgod.

Jel. 3.20
Ímé az ajtó előtt állok és zörgetek; ha valaki meghallja az én szómat és megnyitja az ajtót, bemegyek ahhoz és vele vacsorálok, és ő én velem.

Sehol sem áll az, hogy Jézus betöri az ajtót. Rajtad áll, hogy megnyitod-e vagy sem.


----------



## siriusB (2009 December 24)

ppsk írta:


> http://www.komment.hu/tartalom/2009...hijan-ertetlenek.html?SYSref=NONE&cmnt_page=1
> 
> Egy elgondolkodtató írás Umberto Eco-tól.



Annyi felesleges, hasznavehetetlen marhaságot tanítanak az iskolákban, hogy semmi másra nem jut idő. Ezért aztán nem csoda, hogy nem tudják ki az a _"szakállas sámánfigura és miért ugrándozik kőtáblákkal a kezében, ráadásul világító szarvakkal."_


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 24)

siriusB írta:


> Annyi felesleges, hasznavehetetlen marhaságot tanítanak az iskolákban, hogy semmi másra nem jut idő. Ezért aztán nem csoda, hogy nem tudják ki az a _"szakállas sámánfigura és miért ugrándozik kőtáblákkal a kezében, ráadásul világító szarvakkal."_




Igen, de ha a Bibliát akarják tanítani az iskolában, mindjárt megy a vernyákolás, hogy ne oktassanak "vallást" a gyerekeknek.

Amúgy hol *ugrándozik* Mózes a kőtáblákkal a kezében világító szarvakkal? (Ha ugyan róla van szó.) Van ilyen festmény? Szégyen, de nem ismerem.
Michelangelo szobrát ismerem, de ott nem ugrándozik, hanem ül, és nem világít a szarva, amit ugye egy bibliai szimbólum félreértelmezése folytán tett Michelangelo a fejére.


----------



## siriusB (2009 December 24)

Kedves Jászladány!

"A ki elküldött engem, maga az Atya is bizonyságot tett rólam...
Az ő ígéje sincs maradandóan bennetek: mert a kit ő elküldött, ti annak nem hisztek.
Tudakozzátok az *írásokat*, mert azt hiszitek, hogy azokban van a ti örök életetek; és *ezek* azok, a melyek *bizonyságot tesznek rólam.*"

Én ebben továbbra is azt látom, hogy Jézus Istene nem az a bosszúálló, néhol szinte vérszomjas alak, akit az Ószövetséget lapozva megismerhetünk. 

Amikor Káin és Ábel felkínálják neki az áldozatukat és ő látványosan elfordul Káintól - nem maga provokálja ki a gyilkosságot? Milyen szülő az, aki szándékosan teszi féltékennyé a gyermekét?

Nagyon nehéz mai szemmel azt az istenképet elfogadni. Isten örömmel nézi Ábelt, aki egy kisbárányt mészárol le az ő engesztelésére, ugyanakkor Káint észre sem veszi, aki a földművesség fáradságos munkájának gyümölcsét rakja az oltárra.

Továbbra is azt érzem, hogy Jézus, ha isten fia volt, akkor nem annak az Istennek a fia, aki örömét leli az emberek kínzásában (Ábrahám és a fia...), aki felszólít arra, hogy öljenek meg másokat és akinek az a tetsző áldozat, ahol egy kisbárányt lemészárolnak.

Persze lehet ezt úgy magyarázni, mint azt a tiszteletet érdemlő lelkész tette, de akkor lehet másképp is. Én azt gondolom, hogyha az Ószövetség istene azért nem fogadta volna el Káin áldozatát, ami az évezredekkel később létrejött János evangéliumában olvasható _(mármint hogy nem a szívéből és nem alázattal szólt)_ akkor ezt tartalmazta volna az Ószövetség is. _Isten_ biztos azt akarta, hogy értsék amit mond és ne csak azok, akik évezredekkel később születnek és így módjuk van János apostoltól megtudni, hogyan kell őt érteni.


----------



## siriusB (2009 December 24)

Jaszladany írta:


> Igen, de ha a Bibliát akarják tanítani az iskolában, mindjárt megy a vernyákolás, hogy ne oktassanak "vallást" a gyerekeknek.
> 
> Amúgy hol *ugrándozik* Mózes a kőtáblákkal a kezében világító szarvakkal? (Ha ugyan róla van szó.) Van ilyen festmény? Szégyen, de nem ismerem.
> Michelangelo szobrát ismerem, de ott nem ugrándozik, hanem ül, és nem világít a szarva, amit ugye egy bibliai szimbólum félreértelmezése folytán tett Michelangelo a fejére.



Fra Angelico képéről van szó, amiből rengeteg van a neten, de én _ugrándozósat_ nem találtam.







Szerintem volna helye az iskolákban vallásoktatásnak is, de valami olyan kellene, amivel nem köteleznék el a fiatalokat egyik vagy másik vallás felé, hanem megmutatnák nekik az irányt és megértetnék vagy megtanítanák, hogy van egy spirituális világ, aminek a felfedezése az életüknek egy nagyon fontos és izgalmas része lehet. 

Nem tudom mennyire reális ez a cikk, ami Einsteinről és a szeretet "erejéről" szól, mindenesetre kellemes időtöltés amikor a karácsonyi vacsora után elcsendesedik a család.

A szeretetről és Albert Einsteinről


----------



## ppsk (2009 December 24)

Szerintem fontos lenne növelni a tananyagot, elsősorban gimnáziumban. Kultúrembereket kell képezni, akik képesek gondolkodni, el tudnak igazodni a világ dolgain és át tudnak látni a szitán. Ehhez viszont radikálisan növelni kell az oktatás színvonalát és a tananyag mennyiségét elsősorban természettudományokból, de humán tárgyakból is. Ugyanakkor jelentősen fejleszteni kell a szakmunkásképzést is. 
Ehhez viszont teljesen új jogszabályok kellenek. Teljesen újak - vagy a régiek. A módszerváltáskor egy jó oktatásrendszert örökölt az ország, csupán a humán tananyagot kellet volna "demokratizálni". Ehelyett a drága "liberálisok" tönkretették az oktatást (is), mind általánosban, mind középiskolai szinten. Új jogszabályok kellenek, hogy a tanárok tudjanak fegyelmezni, továbbá rendkívül szigorúan szankcionálni a tanárverések elkövetőit. Az oktatás nagyon mély válságban van, szükség van a reformokra, különben lassan ott fogunk tartani, hogy ismét előjön az analfabetizmus (!!!!!!), arról nem is beszélve, hogy a diákok teljesen elzüllenek.


----------



## ppsk (2009 December 24)

Szerintem fontos lenne növelni a tananyagot, elsősorban gimnáziumban. Kultúrembereket kell képezni, akik képesek gondolkodni, el tudnak igazodni a világ dolgain és át tudnak látni a szitán. Ehhez viszont radikálisan növelni kell az oktatás színvonalát és a tananyag mennyiségét elsősorban természettudományokból, de humán tárgyakból is. Ugyanakkor jelentősen fejleszteni kell a szakmunkásképzést is. 
Ehhez viszont teljesen új jogszabályok kellenek. Teljesen újak - vagy a régiek. A módszerváltáskor egy jó oktatásrendszert örökölt az ország, csupán a humán tananyagot kellet volna "demokratizálni". Ehelyett a drága "liberálisok" tönkretették az oktatást (is), mind általánosban, mind középiskolai szinten. Új jogszabályok kellenek, hogy a tanárok tudjanak fegyelmezni, továbbá rendkívül szigorúan szankcionálni a tanárverések elkövetőit. Az oktatás nagyon mély válságban van, szükség van a reformokra, különben lassan ott fogunk tartani, hogy ismét előjön az analfabetizmus (!!!!!!), arról nem is beszélve, hogy a diákok teljesen elzüllenek.


----------



## ppsk (2009 December 24)

Szerintem fontos lenne növelni a tananyagot, elsősorban gimnáziumban. Kultúrembereket kell képezni, akik képesek gondolkodni, el tudnak igazodni a világ dolgain és át tudnak látni a szitán. Ehhez viszont radikálisan növelni kell az oktatás színvonalát és a tananyag mennyiségét elsősorban természettudományokból, de humán tárgyakból is. Ugyanakkor jelentősen fejleszteni kell a szakmunkásképzést is. 
Ehhez viszont teljesen új jogszabályok kellenek. Teljesen újak - vagy a régiek. A módszerváltáskor egy jó oktatásrendszert örökölt az ország, csupán a humán tananyagot kellet volna "demokratizálni". Ehelyett a drága "liberálisok" tönkretették az oktatást (is), mind általánosban, mind középiskolai szinten. Új jogszabályok kellenek, hogy a tanárok tudjanak fegyelmezni, továbbá rendkívül szigorúan szankcionálni a tanárverések elkövetőit. Az oktatás nagyon mély válságban van, szükség van a reformokra, különben lassan ott fogunk tartani, hogy ismét előjön az analfabetizmus (!!!!!!), arról nem is beszélve, hogy a diákok teljesen elzüllenek.


----------



## Ernoe (2009 December 24)

> Igen, de ha a Bibliát akarják tanítani az iskolában, mindjárt megy a vernyákolás, hogy ne oktassanak "vallást" a gyerekeknek.



*Kedves Jászladány*

Tanitsanak az iskolákban a vallásokrol, a kommunizmusrol, a fasizmusrol de ne ezen elvek szellemében.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 25)

Jaszladany írta:


> Más malomban őrölsz. Én arról a törvényszerűségről beszéltem, hogy ami megszületik, el is pusztul, az ember is, akkor is, ha senki sem pusztítja el. Miért, az ember talán nem hal meg?
> Nem környezetrombolásról volt szó.


Ez a fizikai lét minden szintjén így van beleértve az utolsó kerge neutronig ami körülöttünk repked. Nem feltétlen értem hogy mi köze ehhez az ember bűnének.
A jó isten úgy megharagudott hogy a magas vérnyomása kihatott a fizikai lét legutolsó atomjára is?



Jaszladany írta:


> Mégis csak rám haragszol, pedig én másról sem beszéltem eddig egyfolytában, csak az emberek bűneiről, ami miatt Krisztusnak meg kellett halnia. A Tiéd miatt is, Aer.
> És már azt is írtam: az, hogy az ember mindennek felette áll, eredetileg nem azt jelentette, hogy gátlástalanul kizsákmányolhatja a természetet, az állatokat és mindent. Ezt a magatartást a bűn hozta magával.


Persze ne felejtsük el azt sem hogy ezen bűnök kapitális részét maga a jó isten okozta az ószövetség képében. Aztán jön Jézus mint valami élet biztosítási ügyvéd hogy a Mózesnek átadott szerződés nem volt egészen átgondolt ezért a jó isten magára vállalja a szerződés módosítás minden költségét azáltal hogy ideküldte az egyetlen fiát meghurcoltatni.

Aztán most minden szép és minden jó.
Berúgtuk az asztal alá hogy a mi szeretett jó istenünk Jézus előtt még azt hirdette hogy aki boszorkány azt meg kell ölni (exodus 22:17), hogy aki kezet emel szüleire azt meg kell ölni (exodus 21:15), hogy aki egy másik istent imád annak az egész városát irtsák ki (Deuteronomy 13:13-19), aki nem szüzen házasodik azt szintén meg kell ölni (Deuteronomy 22:20-21), ezen felül meg kell ölni a homoszexuálisokat (Romans 1:24-32), a más hitűeket (Deuteronomy 13:7-12), a vétkesek gyerekeit (Isaiah 14:21), és úgy általában haljon meg mindenki más is, gyerek, nő és férfi egyaránt.

De persze minden megmagyarázható.
Talán nem is így fogalmazhatnék. Ez sokkalta inkább "lényegtelen" dolog, amivel "felesleges" foglalkozni, hiszen mi az újszövetségben hiszünk, nem az eredeti kiadványban.
Kedves Jászladány. Jézus halálával, azzal az érveléssel hogy ezzel megváltott bennünket, én nem fogok takarózni. Tegye azt a jó isten. Ha valakinek hát neki szüksége van rá, de persze mégsem hiszen ő nem tartozik elszámolással senkinek. Hogy egy testvér párt ugraszt-e egymásnak, vagy egész városokat töröl el a föld felszínéről... ki lenne az aki ezt számon kérhetné rajta, hiszen minden apa ilyen a gyermekeivel gondolom. Mert ez a szeretet.
Vagy nem?


----------



## Ernoe (2009 December 25)

*Kedves Jászladány*

Néha valoban találni a Bibliában napjainkra is érvényes utasitásokat.
Ide tartozik többek között Mozes V. Deuteronimiums 23:13-14 ami a Karoli Gáspár forditás finomkodo nyelve miatt teljesen elmegy a lényeg mellett.

_"13. És legyen ásócskád a fegyvered mellett, hogy mikor leülsz kivül, gödröt áss azzal és ha felkelsz, betakarhassad azt, a mi elment tőled; 
14. Mert az Úr, a te Istened, a te táborodban jár, hogy megszabadítson téged, és elődbe vesse a te ellenségeidet: legyen azért a te táborod szent, hogy ne lásson te közted valami rútságot, és el ne forduljon tőled."_

Szerintem itt egyértelmüen egy tisztaságra, hygeniára intö utasitásrol van szo, egy "latrinának", egy WC-nek a létrehozásárol a táborok szélén. Sajnos a Talmudbol a Bibliába valo átvételkor ezt sokan nem vették észre.

Erdemes különbözö nyelven elolvasni ezt a pár sort, ott nem a "fegyver", "ellenség" és "tábor" áll a mondanivalo középpontjában hanem a kakának az elásása.


----------



## siriusB (2009 December 25)

Ernoe írta:


> *Kedves Jászladány*
> 
> Néha valoban találni a Bibliában napjainkra is érvényes utasitásokat.
> Ide tartozik többek között Mozes V. Deuteronimiums 23:13-14 ami a Karoli Gáspár forditás finomkodo nyelve miatt teljesen elmegy a lényeg mellett.
> ...



Hát Ernő....! Te hihetetlen egy figura vagy! Az ember már azt gondolná, hogy nem fog csodálkozni semmin, ami a te klaviatúrádból átcsorog ebbe a virtuális térbe.

Mindig az a jelenet jut eszembe rólad ilyenkor, amikor az elefánt becsörtet egy porcelánboltba.


----------



## pitti (2009 December 25)

Igen, jol lattya az Ernoe. Ez a kakika hasznalati utasitasa.
Vegre egy tema amit jol ki lehet targyalni.
Mar sokat gondukottam azon, hogy elodeink a sztyeppen vajon mivel torultek ki? Ez haggyan, de egy eszkimo...?:idea:


----------



## najahuha (2009 December 25)

Jaszladany írta:


> Ha... fognak. És a többi is csak feltételezés. A konkrét valóság az, hogy nem találtak életet. Majd visszatérünk a témára, ha találnak.


 

Kedves Jaszladany !

Megnyugodhatsz. Van élet. És hogy VOLT, az meg végképpen bizonyosabb.





> Miért mondod, hogy belemagyarázás? Már hogyne lenne utalás erre?
> 
> Mózes könyvében ez áll:
> 1 Móz. 1.26
> ...


 
Vagyis az ószövetségi isten gyakorlatilag volt olyan meggondolatlan, hogy erős felindulásában a Sátánnak lökte oda a Földet, minden élőlényével együtt ?

Mert a fentiekkel bizony ezt IGAZOLTAD !






> És akkor szerinted emiatt a zsidók inkább ne mentek volna vissza a hazájukba? Mondták volna azt: hát ha az araboknak nem tetszik hát akkor köszönjük szépen, ne legyen Izrael. Jó, akkor hontalankodunk tovább, hátha egy következő holokauszt után már úgysem marad közülünk senki.


 
Nem azt mondtam. Jóval előkészítettebb, és jóval nemzetközibb megegyezésen alapuló elgondolásokkal kellett volna ezt elintézni.





> Na látod, EZ a belemagyarázás. Vagy hozz nekem bibliai igét, ami ezeket alátámasztja.


 
Az alátámasztó példákat éppen Te szolgáltatod a DHARMA-ra épülő KARMA-hoz.


.


----------



## Ernoe (2009 December 25)

Ebben a topikban már mindenröl lehetett olvasni, bibliárol, Izraelröl a kreationismusrol csak éppen 
valahogy a topik cimében szereplö "evolutio okozta önpusztitásrol" nem referált senki.

Gondolom kihasználom azt a kis idöt amig a többség a karácsonyfával van elfoglalva.
A meglátás nem töllem van, én csak egy követöje vagyok a festö és épitész Friedensreich 
Hundertwassernek aki rámutatott arra, hogy a civilizácio egy öngyilkosságba rohan.

Hogy ne kelljen a link mutatta manifesztumot végigolvasnotok vagy esetleg leforditanotok összefoglalom.

http://www.hundert-wasser.org/files/Hundertwasser_text.pdf

*"Szarkultura - A szent szar."* (rövid összefoglalás)

"Az örök élet titka a körforgásban rejlik és mi emberek megzavartuk ezt a folyamatot.
Mi dolgokat eszünk amik nem nállunk nönek hanem a világ távoli tájairol származnak.
Amit kikakálunk lemossuk a WC-be, megsemmisitjük a viztisztitoba, nem kerül a földekre
ahonnan az ennivalonk jön. 

*A körforgás az evéstöl a kakáig müködik de a kakátol az élelmiszerig megvan szakitva*.

Ha meghuzzuk magunk mögött a vizlemosot azt gondoljuk, hogy hygenikus követelményeknek
teszünk eleget pedig valojában megsértjük vele a kozmikus törvényeket, egy istentelen tetett
követünk el. Ezért félünk, ezért szégyeljük magunkat, ezért zárjuk be magunk mögött a klo ajtot.

Pedig *a szar a feltámadás épitököve. *Aki egy humusz-toilettet használ az nem fél a haláltol.

Ha mi nem értékeljük a kakánkat és nem alakitjuk át humuszá az isten és a világ dicsöségére 
akkor nem is vagyunk jogosultak arra, hogy a földön lehessünk.
A téves hygenia-törvények nevében elveszitjük a kozmikus anyagot, elveszitjük az ujraszületésünket...

Nekünk van asztaliimánk az étkezés elöttre és utánra de a kakáláskor senki sem imátkozik.
*Mi megköszönjük az Istennek a mindennapi kenyerünket ami a földböl jön 
de nem imátkozunk azért, hogy a mindennapi kakánkat ujra földdé változtassa.

**Homo - humusz - humanitás*, három sorsdöntö szo azonos kiindulopont. A humusz az igazi fekete
arany. A humusznak jo illata van. A humusz szaga szentebb és közelebb Istenhez mint a tömjénfüst.
Aki már esö után az erdöben sétált az ismeri ezt a szagot. A humuszillat az Isten illata, a feltámadás 
illata, a hallhatatlanság illata...."


----------



## pitti (2009 December 25)

Ernoe írta:


> de a kakáláskor senki sem imátkozik.


Nana Ernoe, nana...volt neked mar szorulasod?:8:


----------



## ppsk (2009 December 25)

Az emberi szart nem lehet trágyázásra használni. Ha jól emlékszem azért, mert feldúsultak benne a nitrátok, amik alapvetően károsak a növények számára. Ne kérdezd miért, nem tudom, az viszont bizonyos, hogy az emberi fekália alkalmatlan trágyázásra.


----------



## pitti (2009 December 26)

ppsk írta:


> Az emberi szart nem lehet trágyázásra használni. Ha jól emlékszem azért, mert feldúsultak benne a nitrátok, amik alapvetően károsak a növények számára. Ne kérdezd miért, nem tudom, az viszont bizonyos, hogy az emberi fekália alkalmatlan trágyázásra.


Pontosan. Az emberi kakika ugyanugy mint a sertes kakika nem alkalmas a tragyazasra. Nem igazan a nitratok miatt.
A mindenevok kakikaja(ember, diszno) nem tartalmazza azokat a tapanyagokat amik szuksegesek a humusz eloallitasahoz, sot, karosak a talajra.....:idea: Eztet mint gazdasz uzemmernok jelentem ki.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 26)

Már nagyon késő van, és nagyon kevés időm van, de Siriusnak még röviden válaszolnék:



siriusB írta:


> Kedves Jászladány!
> 
> "A ki elküldött engem, maga az Atya is bizonyságot tett rólam...
> Az ő ígéje sincs maradandóan bennetek: mert a kit ő elküldött, ti annak nem hisztek.
> ...



Ezt őszintén sajnálom.



siriusB írta:


> Amikor Káin és Ábel felkínálják neki az áldozatukat és ő látványosan elfordul Káintól - nem maga provokálja ki a gyilkosságot? Milyen szülő az, aki szándékosan teszi féltékennyé a gyermekét?



Nem hiszem, hogy létezik olyan szülő, aki (ha szereti a gyerekét), ne figyelmeztetné, amikor rossz úton jár. Az, hogy a fivére jó úton járt, nem féltékenységet kellett volna ébresztenie Kainban, hanem el kellett volna gondolkodnia saját útjáról, pláne, hogy Isten figyelmeztette rá.
 



siriusB írta:


> Nagyon nehéz mai szemmel azt az istenképet elfogadni. Isten örömmel nézi Ábelt, aki egy kisbárányt mészárol le az ő engesztelésére, ugyanakkor Káint észre sem veszi, aki a földművesség fáradságos munkájának gyümölcsét rakja az oltárra.



Isten nem azt nézte, hogy mit hoznak, hanem hogy milyen szívvel hozzák.
Ábel elismerte, hogy bűnös, és az állat halálával fejezte ki, hogy a bűnért halált érdemel. Ez az áldozat is Krisztus áldozatára mutatott. Kain ellenben nem ismerte el, hogy bűnös, még azután sem, hogy megölte a testvérét.
A "kisbárányról" szólva pedig az újévi kismalacot érdekes módon senki sem sajnálja. A Bibliában a feláldozott állatok húsát megették, (később ebből éltek az ószövetségi papok)
csak az állatok vérét kellett az oltárnál bemutatni. A mai vágóhidak semmivel sem humánusabbak, ami az állatok lemészárlását illeti.
Az ószövetségi állatáldozatok pedig megszűntek, miután Jézus beteljesítette azt az előképet, amire mutattak: a megváltást.




siriusB írta:


> Továbbra is azt érzem, hogy Jézus, ha isten fia volt, akkor nem annak az Istennek a fia, aki örömét leli az emberek kínzásában (Ábrahám és a fia...), aki felszólít arra, hogy öljenek meg másokat és akinek az a tetsző áldozat, ahol egy kisbárányt lemészárolnak.



Isten szövetséget kötött Ábrahámmal. A "szövetség" szó a "testamentum", azaz a "végrendelet" szinonimája. 
Egy végrendelet akkor lép érvénybe, ha a végrendelkező meghal. Tehát a szövetségkötés azt jelentette, hogy mindkét fél meghal önmagának, és attól kezdve a másik félnek él, a másik fél rendelkezik az életével, és mindenével, amije van. Gyakorlatilag a másik fél helyett él, és a másik fél élete, érdekei mindenben előbbre valók önmagánál. Leegyszerűsítve ez a kölcsönös meghalás egymásért, ez az önfeláldozás a szövetség lényege a Bibliában. Isten ilyen szövetséget kötött Ábrahámmal (és Krisztusban velünk is.) 
Azért gondolkodj el ezen egy kicsit, mielőtt Istent a fenti jelzőkkel illeted. És nem az Ő érdeke volt ez a szövetség, hanem az emberé.

Tehát ennek a szövetségnek az alapján kérte el Isten Ábrahámtól Izsákot. Ábrahám tudta: Isten megígérte, hogy Izsákot nagy néppé teszi. Tehát bármi történik is, bízott Istenben, tudta, hogy Isten beteljesíti az ígéretét. És vitte Izsákot, a legkedvesebbet, bizonyára nehéz szívvel, de Istenbe vetett hittel, és bizalommal.
Így mentek fel a Mórija hegyére, és útközben Izsák megkérdezi az apját: " Ímhol van a tűz és a fa; de hol van az égő áldozatra való bárány?"
És Ábrahám válasza olyan szívbemarkoló:
"Az Isten majd gondoskodik az égő áldozatra való bárányról, fiam."
Egy csodálatos prófécia ez, de Ábrahám nem tudja, hogy prófétál, ő csak tiszta szívvel kifejezi a bizalmát Istenben.

Tudjuk, hogy az angyal megállítja Ábrahámot, és Izsáknak nem kell meghalnia.
Azért nem, mert 1600 évvel később azon a helyen ott állt a golgotai kereszt, amelyen Isten Fia halt meg Izsák helyett.
Igen... Isten gondoskodott az égőáldozatra való bárányról: eljött Jézus, az Isten Báránya, hogy Ő legyen az áldozat Izsák helyett, helyettem, helyettetek, mindnyájunk bűnéért.
Erről szól Ábrahám története Izsákkal, ezt üzeni nekünk, ezt a szellemi igazságot fejezi ki. 
És ezért nevezi el Ábrahám azt helyet így: Jahve-jire, azaz: Az Úr gondoskodik.
Igen, Isten betartotta a szövetség ráeső részét. Meghalt Krisztusban a kereszten Ábrahám, Izsák, és mindnyájunk helyett, és Jézusban odaadta Önmagát, odaadott nekünk mindent! 
Hát így nevezd vérszomjasnak és miegyebeknek az Ószövetség Istenét.




siriusB írta:


> Persze lehet ezt úgy magyarázni, mint azt a tiszteletet érdemlő lelkész tette, de akkor lehet másképp is. Én azt gondolom, hogyha az Ószövetség istene azért nem fogadta volna el Káin áldozatát, ami az évezredekkel később létrejött János evangéliumában olvasható _(mármint hogy nem a szívéből és nem alázattal szólt)_ akkor ezt tartalmazta volna az Ószövetség is. _Isten_ biztos azt akarta, hogy értsék amit mond és ne csak azok, akik évezredekkel később születnek és így módjuk van János apostoltól megtudni, hogyan kell őt érteni.



Kedves Sirius, most magad cáfoltad meg a korábbi beírásodat, miszerint az Ó és Újszövetség között nincs jogfolytonosság.

Nem ez az egyetlen ószövetségi történet, amit csak az Újszövetségből érthetünk meg, és rengeteg újszövetségi utalás van, amit csak az Ószövetségből érthetsz meg. Magam is felhoztam már néhány példát erre, pl. a páskabárányt, a kősziklát a pusztában, de vehetnénk a rézkígyót is, amire Jézus utal Nikodémusnak, és még nagyon sok példát.
Ezért mondtam Neked, hogy az Ó és Újszövetség között szoros folytonosság és összefüggés van, a kettő nem létezhet egymás nélkül, és egyik sem érthető meg a másik nélkül.


----------



## Jaszladany (2009 December 26)

Sajnos most egy ideig nem tudok fórumozni, és a legutóbbi beírásaitokra már amúgyis válaszoltam. Most már szinte mindig ugyanazokat az ellenérveket vetitek fel, és én mindig ugyanazokat válaszolom. 
Visszatérve kiinduló pontunkra, az evolúcióra... Jézus az egyik példázatában ezt mondja:

"Ha Mózesre és a prófétákra nem hallgatnak, az sem győzi meg őket, ha valaki feltámad a halottak közül.” (Luk. 16.31.)

Elég volt tehát Mózes első könyvének első mondatában megingatni a hitet, hogy az emberek ne tudják elfogadni Krisztus feltámadásának a tényét sem.

Én megértem, hogy ezek a szellemi dolgok nehezen felfogatók a számotokra, hisz Pál apostol is megfogalmazta:

"A nem lelki ember pedig nem fogadja el az Isten Lelkének dolgait, mert ezeket bolondságnak tekinti, sőt megismerni sem képes: mert csak lelki módon lehet azokat megítélni." (I. Kor. 2,14.)

Jézus többször is elmondta:

"A kinek van füle a hallásra, hallja." Mát. 11.15

Tehát nem mindenkinek van rá füle. De "A halló fület és a látó szemet, az Úr teremtette egyaránt mindkettőt." Péld. 20.12

Tehát Isten tud halló fület teremteni a szellemi dolgok meghallására is. Kérjetek tőle, "Mert a ki kér, mind kap." Máté 7,8.

És akkor talán ti is meghalljátok a szavát, és megértitek azokat a dolgokat, amiket én írogattam itt le nektek.

További Kellemes Ünneplést kívánok mindenkinek! kiss


----------



## Ernoe (2009 December 26)

> Az emberi szart nem lehet trágyázásra használni. Ne kérdezd miért, nem tudom, az viszont bizonyos,
> hogy az emberi fekália alkalmatlan trágyázásra. Ha jól emlékszem azért, mert feldúsultak benne a
> nitrátok, amik alapvetően károsak a növények számára.



*Kedves ppsk és Pitti*

Meglehet, de ha talán ha imádkoznák a WC-n mint az evés elött és után. 
Sok basedow-os beteg nem tudja az ételt feldolgozni. Na meg miért mondogatjuk mindig , hogy 
"egészségedre" az asztalnál?

*Azonkivül a körforgásban besegitenek a rovarok, gombák, bakteriumok söt a madarak is. *

A nitrázátozást csak a tultrágyázás ota tekintjük károsnak a sok mütrágya miatt. 
Korábban azt sem tudtuk hogyan juttasunk nitrogént a földbe, loherét vetettünk, hogy 
"nitrogéngyüjtö bakteriumok" kerüljenek a földbe. (A növényre gondolok)
Egyébbként a káposzta (gondolom volt karácsonyra elég) az nagyon is jol nö nitrogénes
talajon.

Erdekes, hogy az öserdöben szinte nincs humusz. Ezért egy nagy katasztrofa az erdöirtás.
A kirtott erdö helyén nem nö semmi mert nincs humusz. Az öserdöben ha leesik egy madár
azt már utközben kikezdik a rovarok, gombák és bakteriumok. Ott nem marad semmi sokáig
a földön.

Lehet, hogy off-nak hangzik ha az mondom, hogy *az "örök életet"* a körforgás megszünése
veszélyezteti de biztos vagyok, hogy mégis közelebb van a problemához mit a bibliai idézetek
analizálása.

Legalábbis azok az idézetek amiket elödeim irtak ide. Egyébbként Mozes nemcsak arra int,
hogy ássuk el a kakát, (Mozes V. 23:13) hanem az állattartásrol és fölmüvelésröl szolo irásai
is engem igazolnak. Csak ügye az beiglievésnél nem tünik szalonképesnek. kiss


----------



## siriusB (2009 December 26)

Kedves Jászladány!


Köszönöm a válaszodat és hogy annyi időt szántál arra, hogy elmagyarázd miért nem jól értem az ószövetségi istenképet. Azt hiszem én megkegyelmezek neked és igyekszem a továbbiakban elnémulni, mert nincs értelme az idődet pocsékolnom.

Te mondod amit tanultál és amit hiszel, a legjobb akarattal, mást nem is tehetsz. Én pedig egészen mást látok a Biblia egészében és ezen nem sikerült változtatnod, bár te mindent megtettél. Én értem minden magyarázatodat, de nem tudom elfogadni. Biztos túl _elvetemült_ vagyok.  Remélem ott _Túl _majd megbocsájtják nekem ezt _is_. :656:


----------



## siriusB (2009 December 26)

Ernoe írta:


> *Kedves Jászladány*
> 
> Néha valoban találni a Bibliában napjainkra is érvényes utasitásokat.
> Ide tartozik többek között Mozes V. Deuteronimiums 23:13-14 ami a Karoli Gáspár forditás finomkodo nyelve miatt teljesen elmegy a lényeg mellett.
> ...



A _Hangzó Bibliánál_ nagyjából eddig jutottam, amikor úgy döntöttem magamban ez az egyébként nagyon jó szándékú "isten" aki leszállt a sínai hegyre dörgő villámok közepette és nem közelíthette meg senki, egyedül Mózes - nem lehet az az Isten, akiről így írnak: "_Kezdetben semmi sem létezett, sem tér, sem idő, sem valóság, sem jel, sem lét, sem nemlét. Ebből keletkezett minden, ami látható és tapintható.Az első lény varázslatos átalakulási képességgel született. Megnevezte magát: "A Keletkező Világ Ura, Szent Győzedelmeskedő". És boldog volt, mert hatalma mindenre kiterjedt." _


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 26)

Az ó és új szövetség kapcsán csak nekem van az az érzésem, hogy az állítólag mindent tudó jó isten ki előtt titkok rejtve nem maradnak pont úgy viselkedik mint akinek fogalma sincsen hogy egy egy rendelkezésének milyen következménye lesz...?


----------



## Seth2 (2009 December 26)

siriusB írta:


> A _Hangzó Bibliánál_ nagyjából eddig jutottam, amikor úgy döntöttem magamban ez az egyébként nagyon jó szándékú *"isten" aki leszállt a sínai hegyre dörgő villámok közepette és nem közelíthette meg senki, egyedül Mózes - nem lehet az az Isten, akiről így írnak*: "_Kezdetben semmi sem létezett, sem tér, sem idő, sem valóság, sem jel, sem lét, sem nemlét. Ebből keletkezett minden, ami látható és tapintható.Az első lény varázslatos átalakulási képességgel született. Megnevezte magát: "A Keletkező Világ Ura, Szent Győzedelmeskedő". És boldog volt, mert hatalma mindenre kiterjedt." _



Ez pontosan így van.


----------



## najahuha (2009 December 26)

Kedves Jaszladany !


Írtad:



> Tehát ennek a szövetségnek az alapján kérte el Isten Ábrahámtól Izsákot. Ábrahám tudta: Isten megígérte, hogy Izsákot nagy néppé teszi. Tehát bármi történik is, bízott Istenben, tudta, hogy Isten beteljesíti az ígéretét. És vitte Izsákot, a legkedvesebbet, bizonyára nehéz szívvel, de Istenbe vetett hittel, és bizalommal.
> Így mentek fel a Mórija hegyére, és útközben Izsák megkérdezi az apját: " Ímhol van a tűz és a fa; de hol van az égő áldozatra való bárány?"
> És Ábrahám válasza olyan szívbemarkoló:
> "Az Isten majd gondoskodik az égő áldozatra való bárányról, fiam."
> Egy csodálatos prófécia ez, de Ábrahám nem tudja, hogy prófétál, ő csak tiszta szívvel kifejezi a bizalmát Istenben.





Abszurd logika.

Ha Ábrahám eleve tudta, hogy Isten próbára teszi, hiszen éppen Te hozod ide a bizonyságot Ábrahám szájába adván - "majd Isten gondoskodik bárányról"....., akkor bizony eleve tudta azt is, hogy Isten nem fogja hagyni, hogy megölje saját fiát, hiszen előtte éppen azt mondta neki, hogy naggyá teszi. 
Mint számtalanszor kifejtettem már, az Ószövetség okfejtéseinél a legnagyobb gond, hogy a MAI ÚJszövetség szemüvegén át értelmezik annak kényszerűségéből, hogy a kettő szövetséget MINDENÁRON összehozzák és bennük a jogfolytonosságot fönntarthassák. Ami jogfolytonosság van benne, az pár ember élettörténetének átnyúlása, illetve a zsidó vallási hagyományok továbbélése.

Mindennek egyik jellegzetes bizonysága éppen a Te soronkövetkező gondolatod:



> Tudjuk, hogy az angyal megállítja Ábrahámot, és Izsáknak nem kell meghalnia.
> *Azért nem, mert 1600 évvel később azon a helyen ott állt a golgotai kereszt,* amelyen Isten Fia halt meg Izsák helyett.



*Ezzel gyakorlatilag azt mondod: hogy EGY JÖVŐBENI esemény határozott meg egy múltbéli cselekményt.
*
Ezt a leghétköznapibb megfogalmazásban - sajnálatos de - belemagyarázásnak hívják.






> Igen... Isten gondoskodott az égőáldozatra való bárányról: eljött Jézus, az Isten Báránya, hogy Ő legyen az áldozat Izsák helyett, helyettem, helyettetek, mindnyájunk bűnéért.
> Erről szól Ábrahám története Izsákkal, ezt üzeni nekünk, ezt a szellemi igazságot fejezi ki.
> És ezért nevezi el Ábrahám azt helyet így: Jahve-jire, azaz: Az Úr gondoskodik.
> Igen, Isten betartotta a szövetség ráeső részét. Meghalt Krisztusban a kereszten Ábrahám, Izsák, és mindnyájunk helyett, és Jézusban odaadta Önmagát, odaadott nekünk mindent!
> Hát így nevezd vérszomjasnak és miegyebeknek az Ószövetség Istenét.




A ma gondolatvilágának visszavetítése a múltba.

Informális érvelés. Az ok-okozati összefüggések visszájára fordítása.


----------



## najahuha (2009 December 26)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Az ó és új szövetség kapcsán csak nekem van az az érzésem, hogy az állítólag mindent tudó jó isten ki előtt titkok rejtve nem maradnak pont úgy viselkedik mint akinek fogalma sincsen hogy egy egy rendelkezésének milyen következménye lesz...?




Kedves Aerensiniac !

Teljes mértékben. Túl emberi tulajdonságok ahhoz, hogy megfeleljenek annak az istenről alkotott ideának, amiket eleitől fogva ráruháztak a Biblia istenére, de ami tulajdonságok éppen az általad jelzettek okán soha nem voltak a Biblia istenéé.

Vagyis az az egyisten, amiben az emberek belső IDEÁJA kivetül, és amit a szeretet és a többi általános ,ősi humán ERKÖLCSI törvények építenek föl, egyáltalán nem egyezik meg a bibliai isten gyakorlati megnyilvánulásával.


----------



## siriusB (2009 December 26)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Az ó és új szövetség kapcsán csak nekem van az az érzésem, hogy az állítólag mindent tudó jó isten ki előtt titkok rejtve nem maradnak pont úgy viselkedik mint akinek fogalma sincsen hogy egy egy rendelkezésének milyen következménye lesz...?



Szerintem nem csak neked. Ezért kellett kitalálni mindenféle furmányos tilalmat azzal kapcsolatban, hogy mi szabad és mi nem a Hitben és mit kell szó szerint érteni és mit nem a Bibliában.


----------



## jpcika (2009 December 26)

najahuha írta:


> Ha Ábrahám eleve tudta, hogy Isten próbára teszi, hiszen éppen Te hozod ide a bizonyságot Ábrahám szájába adván - "majd Isten gondoskodik bárányról"....., akkor bizony eleve tudta azt is, hogy Isten nem fogja hagyni, hogy megölje saját fiát, hiszen előtte éppen azt mondta neki, hogy naggyá teszi.



Erről Kierkegaard nagyon izgalmasan ír a Félelem és rettegés című könyvében. Nem paradoxon, amiről Jászladány itt írt. Ábrahám választásának éppen az a lényege, hogy a hite rávezette, hogy vágyainkat nem a külvilágban tudjuk megvalósítani, hanem befelé - Isten felé - fordulással.
Nem véletlen a régi szállóige: mondj le róla és megkapod. És ha jól belegondolsz, az Univerzumnak "feladott rendeléseink" egyik fontos lépése éppen ugyanez.




najahuha írta:


> *Ezzel gyakorlatilag azt mondod: hogy EGY JÖVŐBENI esemény határozott meg egy múltbéli cselekményt.*



Bizony, van ilyen.


----------



## najahuha (2009 December 26)

Még valamire föl kívánom hívni a figyelmet:

Ezt írta Jaszladany:



> mert 1600 évvel később azon a helyen ott állt a golgotai kereszt, amelyen Isten Fia halt meg Izsák helyett


 

Egyáltalán nem igazolt. 

Köztudott, hogy Jeruzsálemet dombok veszik körül.

*SION hegye ( az ábrahámi !!!) Jeruzsálem DÉLKELETI dombságát jelöli

GOLGOTA hegye Jeruzsálemtől ÉSZAKRA, ÉSZAKNYUGATRA fekvő kőbányához kapcsolódó magaslat volt, amely az ókori időkben a kivégzések helyéül szolgált.* 


Tekintettel arra, hogy számos esemény Jeruzsálemhez kötött, és kutatások szerint MELKISEDEK főpapja is itt székelt - akkor még SALEM városaként jelzetten.
A pátriárkákról szóló elbeszélések szerint az ősatyák sok szent helyen megfordultak: Bétélben, Szikemben, Mamréban, Beér-sebában, de Jeruzsálemben nem jártak. A Genezis csak egy helyen említi a város rövidített nevét (14,18), amikor Ábrahám elvonult "Sálem" városa mellett, hogy Lótot megszabadítsa: "Melkizedek, Sálem királya pedig kenyeret és bort hozott. Ő ugyanis a Magasságbeli papja volt. Megáldotta és így szólt hozzá: Áldott legyen Ábrahám a magasságbeli Isten (Él) előtt, aki az eget és a földet teremtette." Nagyonjelentős, hogy a régi Salem nevet Él-lel együtt említi (ez a legnagyobb Isten neve), mert azt jelenti, hogy a vidék lakói, a kananeusok ismerték ezt az Istent. A pátriárkáknak adott kinyilatkoztatásban az a többlet, hogy tudnak Él abszolút főségéről és Kánaán összes istenségeivel szembeni egyedülvalóságáról.

ÉL jelentése: „legELől álló“, a „sorban a legELső“, időben értve: ELőd.
Ami legelől áll: ÉLI. (Mint végi, széli, pl. sor végi, kert széli). Az ÉLIből származik az ELeje szó is. ÉLI a meghatározó e-vel: ÉLIe: az i hang j-vé vált, s lett ÉLje, ejtéskönnyítő e beszúrásával és ékvesztéssel ELeje. Az ÉL toldva ELső (mint pl. hát-só, mell-ső.)
Ez az ÉL, ÉLI szó Istennek a legelterjedtebb neve a JÓ és az EGY mellett. (Nem jelzők e szavak, hanem nevek!)
Az ÉL, ÉLI név jelentése: a teremtésben az ELső. Régiesen: ÉLI, ELI, régen ELU. Tehát az ELI, ÉLI egész pontosan: „az ÉLen, azaz a kezdetnél lévő“. A Czuczor-Fogarasi szótár szerint: „ÉL lény, mely más lényeket megelőz, felülmúl“ /.../ „Első, fő lény, melyből mások erednek”. Így tehát az ÉLI szó pontosan kifejezi a Teremtő fogalmát.
Az ÉLI, mint istennév igen elterjedt volt Kis-Ázsiában is egykoron (kevéssé ismeretes, hogy itt is jelen volt az ŐSEURÁZSIAI (protoEU /idoeurópai , altaji és uráli nyelvek őse/ nyelv, mégpedig az ottani népek mindegyikének műveltségét meghatározó erővel). Nem csoda tehát, hogy az EL, ÉL, ÉLI, mint istennév átkerült ott a sémita nyelvekbe is. ÉL, ÉLI a héberben ugyancsak „Isten“. Például ELIHU „maga az Isten“, ÉL SADDÁI „mindenható Isten“, ÉLIA „az Úr az Isten“ stb. ÉLI a héberben többes számban: ELOHIM. Káld nyelvben is ÉL, EL, ELOA, ELOHU alakokban fordul elő. ÉL további megfelelői: „arab evvel (elő, előbbi, első; honnan a török ewelki = első), iláh vagy alláh (Isten), török ilk (első), latin elementum stb“ (Czuczor-Fogarasi szótár ). De kizárólag csak a magyarból magyarázható meg e szó igazi jelentése.
Így különösen érdekes Krisztus utolsó mondata: „ÉLI, ÉLI, lama sabaktáni!“
Jézus tehát ősi-mai eurázsiai nyelvű megnevezésével szólította Istent. Hogy nincs tévedés, azt Is*ten másik megnevezése, a JÓ, kifogástalanul igazolja. A héberben ugyanis ÉL másik neve: JÓ, csakúgy, mint a magyarban. Ez tökéletesen igazolható az alábbi táblázattal. Itt az egymás alatti sza*vakban látjuk, hogy csupán a JÓ és ÉL cserélődik, de a jelenté*sen ez a csere semmit sem változtat:
<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"> <tbody><tr> <td width="38">ÉL​</td> <td valign="top" width="100">ÉLIakim
Isten felemel
</td> <td valign="top" width="97">ÉLIás
Isten adta
</td> <td valign="top" width="100">ÉLIáb
Isten atya
</td> <td valign="top" width="94">Éljada
Isten tudja
</td> </tr> <tr> <td width="38">JÓ​</td> <td valign="top" width="100">JÓakim
Isten felemel
</td> <td valign="top" width="97">JÓás
Isten adta
</td> <td valign="top" width="100">JÓáb
Isten atya
</td> <td valign="top" width="94">JÓjada
Isten tudja
</td> </tr> </tbody> </table> ÉLI a héberben kettőzve is előfordul: ÉLIÉL: ISTEN ISTEN, azaz ÉLŐ ISTEN, avagy ISTEN ÉL, JÓEL: JÓ ÉL, s e szavakban olyannyira összesimul a magyar ÉL és a JÓ, hogy jelentésüket Isten egyéb neveinek behelyettesítésével érthetjük csak meg: JÓÉL=„JÓ az Isten“, az „Úr az Isten“.
Ennek további bizonyítéka: 
Mindegyik régi magyar alapszónak van v-s változata, mint pl. tó-tav, kő-köv, ugyanis tó, kő régi ki*ejtéssel: tau, köü, s e kettős magánhangzó vagy összevonódott, miáltal az u előtti hang hosszúvá vált: tó, kő, vagy az u-ból v hang lett: tav, köv. Ugyanígy a jó eredetileg jou, s ennek kiejtési válto*zatai a jó és a jav. Pl. javít, javul = jóít, jóul. Tehát a JÓ istennév természetes v-s változata: a JAV, héberesen JAHVE (tovább rontott kiejtéssel: JEHOVA.) Itt tehát az a különösen erős bizonyíték a magyar eredet mellett, hogy a héberben egyaránt megvan a JÓ és a JAV. Ám e szópár eleve magyar. 
Hogy bezárjuk a kört: nem csak a JÓnak, hanem az ÉL-nek is van v-s változata. ÉL régiesen: ELU, v-s megfelelője: ELV (mint hamu-hamv), ejtéskönnyítő magánhangzóval ELEV, vagy ELEVE. Írott bizonyság: „Teremté ELEVE mi ősünket Ádámot...“ áll a Halotti Beszédben. Vagyis „teremté Isten a mi ősünket, Ádámot”. Tehát világos, hogy ELEVE a JÓ, EGY egyik további magyar neve, és az ÉLI v-s párja. Hogy mennyire így van, igazolja az eleven és az élő szavak hiánytalan felcserélhetősége. Továbbá az is, hogy az ÉL és ELEVE kifejezhető így is: ELőd. Mert pontosan ezt fejezik ki. (Ha a hun ELEVED szóból kivonjuk a v-t, az ELŐD szót kapjuk.)
S végezetül egy bizonyság arra, hogy az óhéber (tehát még szigorúan kis-ázsiai héber) szókincsben egyáltalán nem volt ritkaság az ősmagyar szó. Íme alább néhány óhéber-magyar szóegyezés Katona István: _Óhéber gyökérszavak a magyar nyelvben_ (1941, Bp.) című könyvének 500 szónyi gyűjte*ményéből. (Nem tudni, hogy a szerző miért gondolta fordítva, talán hitbuzgalmában, ugyanis e sza*vaknak még a képzése is hibátlanul magyar, pl. szoros, kapar, hamis):
apa: ábá
én: éni, áni
-ba,-be: bá, be
fész (= fész-ek, ház): vóth, béth
bokor: bókór
barom: beirim
gödölye: gedáje, gedij
gádor (kőfal): gódér, gádér
hamis: chámász
honol: chónó
kapar: chápár
harag: chóróh
terek (rég. = teher): tórách
java: jáfá, jófóh
gyerek: jerek
méreg: meóróh
zsuf (zsup?): szúf
avar: áfár
por: pór
irigy: irij
pazar-ol: pázár
virág: ferách
széle: célá
szomj: cómá
szúró: cur
szoros: córáth, córász
rossz (tett): róóth, róósz
zöld: szódek, szóde
szava: szófóh, száfá
szőr: széár
tavasz: tevúász, tevúáth 
cifra: szefárá, thefóróh.

(Részletek Varga Géza, Varga Csaba tanulmányaiból)


----------



## najahuha (2009 December 26)

jpcika írta:


> Erről Kierkegaard nagyon izgalmasan ír a Félelem és rettegés című könyvében. Nem paradoxon, amiről Jászladány itt írt. Ábrahám választásának éppen az a lényege, hogy a hite rávezette, hogy vágyainkat nem a külvilágban tudjuk megvalósítani, hanem befelé - Isten felé - fordulással.
> Nem véletlen a régi szállóige: mondj le róla és megkapod. És ha jól belegondolsz, az Univerzumnak "feladott rendeléseink" egyik fontos lépése éppen ugyanez.
> 
> 
> Bizony, van ilyen.




Kedves jpcika !

Nem kétlem, hogy van ilyen.

Csak ott a gond, hogy ha bármelyik dolgot elővesszük, az indoklás ugyanez lesz. Az pedig nem erősíti, hanem inkább gyengíti az érvelést, mert hitelteleníti. Minden múltbéli cselekményt ugyanis nem lehet a jövő történéseivel megindokolni.


A "mondj le róla és megkapod" alapvetően arról szól, hogy a célokért nem szabad görcsösen ragaszkodni és az ahhoz való cselekedeteket görcsösen végezni, mert ez csak gátló tényező a cél elérésében. 
Egyébként is ez az ősibb keleti életforma alapja.


----------



## Ernoe (2009 December 26)

*Kedves SiriusB*

*Számomra teljesen megfoghatatlan*, hogy ennyi szeretremélto kedves ember mind ti itt a 
topikon, a 21. században, a világ folyását, a benne rejlö titkokat egy ösrégen irodott könyvböl 
és nem magábol a világbol probáljátok kihámozni.

Jo, *a világ bennünk emberekbe tükrözödik *és a biblia a sok könyvvével egy nagy tükör de 
miért a tükörböl akarjátok a világot megismerni ha direkt is rátekinthetünk?

*Ez az ut csak fékezi a közvetlen rálátást. *Lehet, hogy vulgar amit mondok de most olvasom,
hogy az &Egrave;szak-Iráki Erbit nevü városban nemrég, 2006-ban nyitották az elsö nöi nyilvános WC-t.

Most gondoljunk bele, hogy ez a hölgyek szorult helyzetén segitö épitmény a* vallásos elképzelések*
miatt csak most jöhetett létre és a szociális-munkát folytato Thaman Shakirt ezért még mindig 
életveszélyes fenyegetések érik. Egy klo miatt!


----------



## jpcika (2009 December 26)

najahuha írta:


> Minden múltbéli cselekményt ugyanis nem lehet a jövő történéseivel megindokolni.



Akkor valóban nem, ha azt feltételezzük, hogy a múlt és jövő nem egyidőben, egymásra kölcsönösen hatva létezik. 



najahuha írta:


> A "mondj le róla és megkapod" alapvetően arról szól, hogy a célokért nem szabad görcsösen ragaszkodni és az ahhoz való cselekedeteket görcsösen végezni, mert ez csak gátló tényező a cél elérésében.



Ábrahám esetében arról szólt, hogy alárendelte magát az isteni akaratnak és bízott a legjobb végkifejletben, ami nem feltétlenül egyezik meg az ő elképzeléseivel. Szerintem ugyanerről szól a görcsös cselekvés feladása is. Az már más kérdés, hogy ki mit ért "isteni akarat" alatt.



najahuha írta:


> Egyébként is ez az ősibb keleti életforma alapja.



Nem gondolom, hogy az ősi keleti és a keresztény tanítások ellentmondanak egymásnak. Legfeljebb más emberekhez, más korban, más nyelven, más szimbólumrendszerrel szólnak.


----------



## Ernoe (2009 December 26)

*Gyerekek nem akarok zavarni *

de hol megy itt az "evolutiorol, és önpusztitásrol" szolo topik tovább?


----------



## najahuha (2009 December 26)

jpcika írta:


> Akkor valóban nem, ha azt feltételezzük, hogy a múlt és jövő nem egyidőben, egymásra kölcsönösen hatva létezik.




Kedves jpcika !

A mai általános emberfogalmak szerinti IDŐ definíciója szerint nincs egy időben. Éppen ez a lényege az IDŐ-nek.
Ugyanakkor az ESEMÉNYhorizont ( ami a dolgok egymásutánisága is: ok-okozati fraktál) nem teszi lehetővé, hogy egy jövőbeni - jelenkorból néző - meg nem történtség bármifajta tartalma vagy kimenetele befolyásoló képességgel rendelkezne a jelenkorra .
Amiről Te beszélsz, az maximum a "cél szentesíti az eszközt"....




> Ábrahám esetében arról szólt, hogy alárendelte magát az isteni akaratnak és bízott a legjobb végkifejletben, ami nem feltétlenül egyezik meg az ő elképzeléseivel. Szerintem ugyanerről szól a görcsös cselekvés feladása is. Az már más kérdés, hogy ki mit ért "isteni akarat" alatt.



Ezt egyszerűen VAKHITnek nevezik. Olyan vakhitnek, ami rendszerint csak a pozitív eredményben reménykedik.

( Ez egyfajta "utolsó szalmaszál" pszichológiai effektus. ) 



> Nem gondolom, hogy az ősi keleti és a keresztény tanítások ellentmondanak egymásnak. Legfeljebb más emberekhez, más korban, más nyelven, más szimbólumrendszerrel szólnak.



Teljes mértékben egyetértek. 
Elvégre a júdaizmus és a kereszténység mind ezen ősi eurázsiai keletre húzódott tanítások és szimbólumok változata.

.


----------



## najahuha (2009 December 26)

Piramisok a Marson?

1984 decemberében beszélgettem Dr. James Hurtakkal, aki a világot járta NASA-s bizonyítékaival, melyek a Mars felszínén található monumentális alkotásokról - piramisok, egy óriási kobol faragott arc és mások - szóltak. Az arc és a többi építmény alapos vizsgálat tárgya volt. Azóta, hogy a Mariner és a Viking muholdak 1970-ben eloször fotózták a bolygót, éveken át alkalmaztak a különbözo számítógépes képminoség-fejleszto metódusokat a jobb képminoség érdekében. A Viking fényképek új analízise olyan dologra hívta fel a figyelmünket, melyet akár az évszázad el nem ismert sztorijának is nevezhetnénk...





Igen sok bizonyíték szól amellett, hogy a Marsot vizsgáló muholdak különös, mesterséges objektumokat fotóztak le. Bostonban a tudósok egy olyan objektumot analizáltak, mely egy óriási, ég felé tekinto ember-szeru arcra emlékeztet. A múlt júliusban jelentették eloször, hogy ez esetlegesen egy több tagú monumentális alkotásrendszer egyik eleme. Mark J. Carlotto, a bostoni Analytic Scinences egyik tagja számítógépes képfeldolgozó technikák segítségével újraanalizálta az arcról - vagyis a "Marsi Szfinxrol" - készült fotókat, melyeket az U.S. Viking Orbiter 1 készített 1976 júniusában. Mr. Carlotto két metódust használt a képek analizálásakor: az árnyékok analizálását, valamint egy olyan kivetítési technikát, mely elkülöníti a formákat árnyékuktól. Ezek segítségével sikerült felépítenie az arc háromdimenziós profilját.


Továbbá ugyanezzel a módszerrel a közeli piramisszeru objektumokat is átvizsgálta, melyeket csak "a városként" szoktak emlegetni. Ezek szokatlanul szabályos geometriai formáknak bizonyultak. Mr. Carlotto visszatáplálta a háromdimenziós profilt a számítógépbe, hogy az megrajzolja, vajon hogyan nézhet ki különbözo látszögekbol. A fejlesztett helyi kontraszt nevu új eljárás segítségével így nagyon finom részleteket is ki tudott mutatni az arc árnyékos oldaláról.


"A képek feldolgozásának eredményeképp láthatóvá vált egy másik szemgödör, mely az arc jobboldali árnyékos részén található; továbbá a szájban lévo kis alakzatok fogak létére utalnak," jelentette Mr. Carlotto. Nem csupán érzékcsalódásról van szó, ez az arc egy valódi objektum. A szemek 100 méterrel alcsonyabban vannak, mint az orr, továbbá domborúnak tunnek. "A jelenlegi eredmények azt mutatják, hogy ezek feltehetoleg nem természetes képzodmények." A Viking fényképezogépének eredeti felbontását - 150 méter per pixel, azaz vizuális információegység - olyannyira feljavították, hogy a léptéke így nem nagyobb, mint egy kisebb autó. Most már közelebbrol átvizsgálthatjuk a Mars felszínén lévo piramisszeru építményeket, melyek közt vannak közel egy kilométer magasak is.

Az elso bizonyíték

A "Szfinxet" eloször tíz évvel ezelott fedezték fel, de akkor véletlen fényjátéknak minosítették, így aztán a tudományos körök kevés figyelmet szenteltek az eseménynek. Legelsonek 1979-ben Vincent DiPietro és Greg Molenar észlelte a Viking 70A11-es fotóján, mindketten a marylandi Goddard Space Flight Centre kutatói. A kezdeti elutasítás miatt egy új, levédett módszert fejlesztettek ki a digitális képek fejlesztésére, melyet Starburst Pixel Interleaving Technique-nek (SPIT) neveztek el. Ez tisztán látható szemgödröket mutatott ki, sot a muhold felvételein az egyik szemgolyó is láthatóvá vált. Arra a következtetésre jutottak, hogy a Marson lévo arc feltehetoleg nem pusztán természeti képzodmény és további kutatásokat szorgalmaztak. Annak ellenére, hogy az o képfeldolgozási technikájuk megegyezett azokkal, melyeket más NASA-s képekre alkalmaztak, a tudományos közvélmény továbbra sem ismerte el munkájukat. A tevékenységük híre 1984-ben jutott a média tudomására, de a média nem tudott mit kezdeni ezzel a sztorival, és nem is tárta fel hírértékének megfeleloen. Ugyanakkor most a két kutató munkája ismét elotérbe került, Prof. Dr. David C. Webb, aki a President's Commission on Space tagja, valamint Dr. Rafael Pozos antropológus, Richard Hoagland (Walter Cronkite tudományos tanácsadója és a Pioneer 10 information plaque örököse) és még sok más tudós és mérnök által.

Marinerek és Vikingek

1975 augusztusában lotték fel a Viking 1-et, ami a Mars körül egyideju elliptikus orbitális pályára állt, hogy a Viking-Lander 1-nek megfelelo leszállóhelyet kereshessen. Míg a landoló egység az elso holdraszállás idopontjának 7. évfordulóján, 1976 júniusában a Kusei-Planetimom-hoz közeledett, a Viking Orbiter 1 megkezdte a marsi felszín fotózását. Az Orbiter 2-vel együtt közel 54 000 fényképet készítettek. Viking Orbitert megelozoen több Mariner muholdat is küldtek a Mars feltérképezésére. Az egyik Mariner 9 átrepülo felvétele alatt több szabályos piramis formációt észlelt a Mars északkeleti negyedében, az Aleutian Quadrangle-ben. A Mariner 9 átrepülések 1972 februárjában és augusztusában több különbözo piramisépítményt is feltártak, melyek dolésszögei tisztán meghatározhatóak fényvisszavero hatásuk miatt. A második átrepüléskor készült fotók más szögbol és más fényhatások mellett mutatják ugyanazt. Ez teljesen kizárja az árnyjáték lehetoségét. Ezek az objektumok piramisok, méghozzá több, szisztematikusan elhelyezett piramis. Ilyen szabályos formákat eddig semmilyen természetes ero nem alkotott! A 70-es évek elején Dr. James Hurtak (a Los Datos Academy of Future Science-rol) javasolta, hogy jobban át kéne vizsgálni a Mariner 9 B-felvételek közül a DAS 0779453-ast, és a DAS 12985AA2-est, melyek egy tökéletes négyzet alapú piramisokból álló épületcsoportot ábrázolnak. Késobb a Viking fényképek (és további Mariner képek) megerosítették az objektumok létét. Sok fénykép készült a formációkról, beleértve szélsoséges fényállásokat is a tévedés elkerülése végett.

A Marsi Szfinx

A Szfinx, a nagyobb piramisok és egy derékszögu falakkal rendelkezo "erod" a Mars Cydonia területén találhatók egy part mentén, ami valaha egy osi tenger, vagy tó lehetett. A "Szfinx" több mint 1500 méter hosszú, magassága eléri az 550 métert. Eleinte úgy ítélték, hogy az arcszeru szimmetrikus alakot a szél vájhatta ki. Késobb kimutatták, hogy az alakzatok geometriai elhelyezése meglepoen tökéletes; kifejezetten emberi arányokkal, arcvonásokkal, tökéletes szimmetriával, és a környezo objektumokhoz képest "mesterséges" elhelyezéssel. Ezeken a fotókon a szimmetria tökéletessége csak az edzett szem által látható (ezeket 1000 és 5000 km magasságból készítették), de mindez a számítógépes képfeldolgozás után tisztán láthatóvá válik. Az arc szemöldöke és orra kifejezetten az emberi felépítést idézi, a száj a fogak, az arc és a szemek pedig szinte tökéletesek. A domború szemeken még egy íriszt is találtak lencseszeru fényhatásokkal! Az arc két oldala összesen 2%-nyi eltérést mutat egymáshoz viszonyítva. Úgy tunik az arc alatt egy tartóemelvény található. Ha az arc ott sem lenne, akkor is láthatnánk négy párhuzamos vonalat, amik négy egyenlo oldalú lejtos részt írnak körül. Ez a négy egyenlo hosszú oldal tökéletes derékszögben van, ezáltal téglalapot alkotva. Ezek önállóan is azt sugallják, hogy itt egy szándékosan felépített létesítményrol van szó. Jacques Counard Nóbel Díjas tudós írta Chance and Necessity címu könyvében: "Természetes objektumok soha nem rendelkeznek élekkel, derékszögekkel és exakt szimmetriával; míg az emberi alkotások jobbára igen." Más létesítményeket is fedeztek fel a muholdak, melyek teljesen egyenes falakkal, valamint derékszögekkel rendelkeznek, többek közt három nagy és egy kis piramist az Archoz közel. (Col) Jim Shannon, a Pentagon antropólógiai képzést kapott muvésze szerint "elsöpro bizonyíték van rá, hogy a képeken látható épület... tipikus archeológiai emlékmu, melyet elodeink szándékkal alkottak az utókor számára."

Piramisok közt

Közel az archoz két négy négyzet alapú piramis található - ezek egyike tökéletes állapotban van, MIND a négy oldala azonos hosszúságú, tökéletes kört lehetne köré rajzolni. Ez a piramis egy érdekes objektum csoport közepén található. Ezek mérete, formája változó, de egyben megegyeznek: nem tunnek természeti formáknak - feltehetoleg épületromok. A "piramis városa" több kisebb és nagyobb építménybol áll, alapja egy 5x8 mérföldes téglalap. A "város" egyik tagja kifejezetten nagy formáció, tökéletesen metszett, derékszögu falakkal. Továbbá a piramis csoportban található még egy kiváltképp érdekes terület: egy majd egy mérföld hosszan húzódó szobákból álló képzodmény. Ez félholdalakban öleli körbe a közeli (8 mérföld) "Szfinx" egy részét, ami így tökéletes profilban látszik a "városból". Mindketto egy keskeny sávban fekszik a 41. északi szélességi és a 9,5. nyugati hosszúsági foknál. Sok szokatlan létesítmény fedezheto fel más tökéletes - akár több mérföld hosszú - vonalak mentén is. Ha például elindulunk az "erodtol", akkor négy közel azonos piramist találhatunk vele egy vonalban, köztük egyenlo 6 mérföldes távolságokkal. A négyzet alapú piramisok 3-6 kilométeres átmérovel rendelkeznek, és van, amelyik 1000 méter magas. Mindez olyan tökéletes szimmetriával, amely a természetben valószínutlenül ritkán fordul elo. Érdekes az is, hogy a piramisok nagy része kráterek peremén található. "Ha csak azt be tudjuk bizonyítani, hogy egy követ mesterséges úton egy másik mellé helyeztek - már akkor az egész világunk megváltozhat", mondta Dr. James Hurtak, a marsi alkotásokról szóló könyv szerzoje. A Viking Lander 1 & 2 által végrehajtott életet kutató tesztek nem zárták ki annak a lehetoségét, hogy esetleg korábban élet volt a bolygón, állítja több tudós. A biológiai vizsgálatok - az izotóp vizsgálatok és a gázcsere vizsgálatok azt sem bizonyították be egyértelmuen, hogy most jelenleg nincs élet a Marson! Most már tudjuk, hogy a Mars vöröses színe a talajban található nagy mennyiségu vasoxidnak köszönheto. Ez azt jelenti, hogy valaha a marsi atmoszférának tisztes mennyiségu oxigént kellett tartalmaznia. Egy 1985-ös megbeszélésen, ahol 83 tudós gyult össze a NASA Ames Research Centre-ben, megállapították, hogy a muholdfelvételek alapján a marsi klíma és felszín kialakításában nagy szerepet játszottak a valaha létezo folyók, tavak, a jég és a hó. Nagymennyiségu árterület mutatja, hogy az egyenlíto közelébol geológiai értelemben viszonylag fiatal folyók szállíthatták a friss vizet. Az pedig bizonyított tény, hogy fél mérföldre a marsi felszín alatt víz-jég található a sarkokhoz közelebbi területeken. A víz-jég nyaranta kerül a felszínre, amikor az azt borító CO2 /indexbe a 2-es/ jégréteg elolvad; az északi sarkról úgy tudják, hogy majdnem az egész vízbol áll. A Viking Lander 1 szervetlen kémiai analízese agyagot és más olyan ásványi anyagokat talált a marsi talajban, melyek csakis folyóvíz közremuködésével jöhettek létre. Bizonyított az a tény is, hogy geológiai szemszögbol nem túl régen "éghajlati katsztróga" sújtotta a Marsot. Ezt a talaj kémiai összetételébol állapították meg. Az egyik NASA-s Ames csoport úgy véli, könnyen meg lehet, hogy a Mars egy nagy objektummal ütközött össze, ami kifújta a marsi atmoszféra nagy részét az urbe, és ez teremtette meg a hatalmas Argyre-medencét.

A Szfinx kérdése

"A marsi arc rejtélye hasonlít az osi Szfinx találós kérdésére", véli Dr. Rafael Pozos. "Mi az ami reggel négy lábon kúszik, délben két lábon sétál, este pedig hármon?... Hogy ezt a kérdést pontosan meghatározhassuk, alapvetoen ismerni kell a fajunkat. Az emberek mielott megtanulnak járni, négy lábon másznak, valamint idos korban gyakran bot segítségére szorulnak, vagyis harmadik lábra. Az osi hos egy szóval válaszolja meg a szfinx kérdését: antroposz, vagyis az emberiség... Sok szempontból a Marson látható arc a mai idok Szfinx-e... Az egyetlen probléma vele, hogy a szomszédos bolygónkon van", írja Dr. Pozos a The Face On Mars - Evidence for a Lost Civiliztaion? (1986) címu könyvében.

Legendabeli kapcsolatok

"Emberek lévén nagyon meghökkentünk azon, hogy egy idegen bolygón "emberi" arcot látunk", írja Dr. Pozos. "Civilizációnkat komolyan fenyegeti az a veszély, hogy kipusztítjuk saját magunkat. Ezek az újonnan felfedezett formációk igen csak felkeltették érdeklodésünket, hiszen egy olyan bolygón találhatók, melyet a háború istenérol neveztek el, és melyrol rengeteg mítosz született történelmünk folytán. Hihetetlen, hogy ezek az objektumok mennyire nem illeszkednek természetes környezetükhöz... Olyan piramisok, melyek máig a mi bolygónkon is a legnagyobb monumentális alkotások, és melyek felépítésének titka még mindig nyitott kérdés. Ám egy dolog biztos, igen csak fejlett intelligenciának kellett ezeket alkotnia." A marsi talajban a Viking-Lander által talált szokatlanul nagymennyiségu 129-es Jód, 129-es Xenon és 15-ös Szén izotópok azt jelölik, hogy valamilyen "nukleáris" tevékenység mehetett végbe a bolygón. Ez bekövetkezhetett akár folyamatos plazma kisülések miatt is, és/vagy meteor becsapódásoktól. Ám az osi legendák az égi "háborúról" talán túl faji központúak, tévesek; ahogy a szeretkezés is eroszakos dolognak tunik egy gyermek szemében. "A Marson lévo arc akár egy haldokló civilizáció sírköve is lehet, vagy ugróko az urbe egy magasabbrendu civilizáció felé", véli Dr. Hurtak.

Földi kapcsolatok

Dr. James Hurtak, aki az antropológia és a keleti tanok professzora, az utóbbi 15 évben kiterjedo személyes kutatást végzett a földi piramisokkal kapcsolatban. Közte volt azon kevés kutatóknak, akiket meghívtak a legfrissebben felfedezett braziliai piramisokhoz. Dr. Hurtak kutatócsoportot szervezett, melyet Egyiptom akkori elnöke, Sadat is támogatott. Lézerekkel próbálták lemérni a Gizeh piramisok pontos elrendezését. Hurtak rámutatott arra is, hogy a Gizeh és Cairo területét "El Kahire"-nek hívják, ami annyit jelent, hogy A Marsról jöttek. A csoport érdekes kapcsolatot talált a Nagy Piramis és a Mars piramisai közt; az Alfa szögek (a csúcs alaphoz viszonyított szöge) és a kerületi ív különös egybeeséseket mutattak, amik "elvetik a véletlenszeru alkotás lehetoségét". Azt állítja, hogy további mitikus kapcsolatok találhatók a Mars, a kínai Xingian Provincia piramisai és a perui, mexikói valamint egyiptomi piramisok közt. "Felfedeztük, hogy Ticulban 12 nagyobb piramis ugyanazzal az elrendezéssel bír, mint a marsiak, mind kinézetüket, mind matematikájukat illetoen. Nyugat-Braziliában és Ecuadorban a kollegáimmal együtt megnézhettünk egy olyan labirintusrendszert, amely az egyik piramis-zónához kapcsolódott. Azt találtuk, hogy a piramisok egyedülállóan csatlakoztak össze olyan folyosókkal, melyek több száz kilométer hosszan húzódtak a föld alatt..." "Néhány évvel ezelott két kollégám átvizsgálta Florida nyugati partvidékét, ahol is piramisokat fedeztek fel az óceán fenekén. A kollégáim bizonyítékokkal tértek vissza; tisztán látható víz alatti fényképekkel az épületekrol. Az óceán fenekén lévo objektumok olyan geometriai elrendezéssel rendelkeztek, melyekrol ma a Mars jut az eszünkbe - három piramis vagy csillag háromszöget alkotva." Ezeket a karib-tengeri piramisokat már más kutatók és US szonár keresok is dokumentálták.

Marsi küldetések

1984 decemberében, amikor a tiszta fényképek eloször jelentek meg, a Szovjetek bejelentették a most aktuális Phobos Mars-kutató expedíciójukat. 1985 januárjában a NASA költségvetése tartalmazta egy Mars megfigyelo létesítmény 1990 augusztusára tervezett fellövését. A májusban tartott Moszkvai csúcstalálkozón Mihail Gorbacsov Szovjet vezeto arra kérte Ronald Reagan elnököt, hogy hagyjon jóvá egy együttes Marsi robotikus felderítési programot a szuperhatalmak közti együttmuködés szimbólumaként. "Dolgozzunk össze, hogy megismerjük a kozmoszt, hogy olyan nagy terveket vigyünk végbe... melyek méltóak a szovjet és amerikai emberekhez." 1984 decemberében Dr. Hurtak ugynezt próbálta sugallani; "Bár nem hiszem, hogy jelenleg bármiféle hasonló életforma létezne a Marson, úgy érzem lehetséges, hogy valaha a bolygó egy civilizáció otthona volt, amíg a klímája meg nem változott... A Marsra úgy kéne tekinteni, mint a kölcsönös együttmuködés olyan alapjára, ami egyesíthetné a mi két országunkat, és az összes többi országot szintúgy. Egy robotikus felfedezo expedíció gondolata nem volna politikai beállítottságú, és visszafoghatná a "Csillagháborús" vetélkedést. Ezen egyedi felszíni formációk tényleges bizonyítása megváltoztathatná a földi emberiség gondolkodását... a Mars-kutatások szempontjából a következo nagy kérdés nem a megfelelo technológia létrehozása, hanem az együttmuködés, a tudatos közös munka elérése. Túlélve mítoszainkat az univerzum állampolgáraivá válhatnánk."

Lingvisztikai fejtegetések

Dr. Hurtak kutatásai elvezették a mítoszokban rejlo lingvisztikai kulcsokhoz. "Figyelemre méltó, hogy mind az osi ékírásban, a sumér és távolkeleti nyelvekben található olyan szótag, ami az M-R együtthangzókat jelöli, és hogy ez mindenütt megtalálható, ahol a Mars bolygóra utalnak, vagy társított lényére, a sárkányra. Ezen szavak eredete megtalálható a Sémi "Mara" szótoben (írva M*R), ami héberül haragot jelent. A ékírásban a megszokott ékszeru vonásokat láthatjuk három csillaggal. Ebbol a szótobol származik a lázadás szó, amit a Nimrod név jelentése (Nin Mer Rood N*M*R -"Vörös", Bábel Tornyának építoje), és ugyanez vonatkozik a Marduk névre (A Babiloniai Alkotó)." A görög tradícióban és a Közel-Kelet sémi szokásokban az atlantiszi embereket Merodes-nek nevezték, Meru, vagy Merod leszármazottjainak. A nubiaiak szerint volt egy Meru nevu sziget, ahol vörös boru emberek építettek piramisokat. Ez került át a hindukhoz Mount Meru (vagy M*R) legendájába. Ez egy ötoldalú hegy, ahová a mennyet erosítették, csúcsán a Sarkcsillaggal. Ezért építettek olyan sok ázsiai templomot hegyszerure, csúcsán lánggal. "A tibeti legendák leírják egy hét városból álló világ katasztrófáját, ahogy földrengések, vulkánkitörések elpusztítják a Bel, vagyis Mars csillag leestekor..." A hindu esoisten, Indra uralkodott a hét város fölött a Meru-hegy tetejérol.

Más példákat helyszukében most nem sorolunk itt fel.

Nexus New Times Six - Spring 1988
Fordította: Barják András


-----------------



A Magyar Tudomány novemberi számában publikált, Gánti Tiborral, Bérczi Szaniszlóval, Pócs Tamással, Kereszturi Ákossal és Sik Andrással közös tanulmányában [1] arról ír a csillagász, hogy a Mars felszíne alatt rendszeres idoközönként, és viszonylag hosszú ideig megtalálható a víz folyékony állapotban. Sot - áll a tanulmányban - a bolygón található sötét foltok a marsi élet bizonyítékai, a marsfelszíni organizmusok nyomai. A csoport a NASA interneten is elérheto nagyfelbontású fotóinak az áttanulmányozása után jutott erre a következtetésre.


----------



## Seth2 (2009 December 26)

najahuha írta:


> *A mai általános emberfogalmak szerinti IDŐ definíciója szerint nincs egy időben.* Éppen ez a lényege az IDŐ-nek.
> Ugyanakkor az ESEMÉNYhorizont ( ami a dolgok egymásutánisága is: ok-okozati fraktál) *nem teszi lehetővé, hogy egy jövőbeni - jelenkorból néző - meg nem történtség bármifajta tartalma vagy kimenetele befolyásoló képességgel rendelkezne a jelenkorra *.
> Amiről Te beszélsz, az maximum a "cél szentesíti az eszközt"....



Ha valaki ezen deffinicióra alapoz, az egyhelyben toporgásra kényszeríti magát, és csak azon a szűk kereten belül mozog, mint nagyon sok más ember. A valóság sokkal de sokkal több, mint amit a háromdimenziós testbe fókuszáltatott tudat fel tud fogni. Ebből a síkból nézve minden lehetséges.

*A jelen befolyásolja a múltat, és a jövőt. A jövő befolyásolja a múltat. Minden egyszerre történik Most. Evolúció nincs, a figyelmünk fókuszából kikerült, látszólagosan eltűnt élőlények léte érvényes, valóságos. A létsíkok száma végtelen. Utána kell nézni, vannak dokumentált esetek pl. a világháború idejéből is.*


----------



## najahuha (2009 December 26)

Seth2 írta:


> Ha valaki ezen deffinicióra alapoz, az egyhelyben toporgásra kényszeríti magát, és csak azon a szűk kereten belül mozog, mint nagyon sok más ember. A valóság sokkal de sokkal több, mint amit a háromdimenziós testbe fókuszáltatott tudat fel tud fogni. Ebből a síkból nézve minden lehetséges.
> 
> *A jelen befolyásolja a múltat, és a jövőt. A jövő befolyásolja a múltat. Minden egyszerre történik Most. Evolúció nincs, a figyelmünk fókuszából kikerült, látszólagosan eltűnt élőlények léte érvényes, valóságos. A létsíkok száma végtelen. Utána kell nézni, vannak dokumentált esetek pl. a világháború idejéből is.*




Kedves Seth2 !

Mindezzel teljes mértékben egyetértek. 

De mindezek 

"...*A mai általános emberfogalmak szerinti IDŐ definíciója szerint nincs egy időben.* Éppen ez a lényege az IDŐ-nek.."

erre nem válaszok.


----------



## siriusB (2009 December 26)

Ernoe írta:


> *Kedves SiriusB*
> 
> *Számomra teljesen megfoghatatlan*, hogy ennyi szeretremélto kedves ember mind ti itt a
> topikon, a 21. században, a világ folyását, a benne rejlö titkokat egy ösrégen irodott könyvböl
> ...



Kedves Ernő! Köszönöm a kedves szavakat és biztosítalak (szerintem a többi _kedves_ ember nevében is ), hogy mi is csípünk téged, annak ellenére hogy mindent megteszel a profán képeiddel és beszólásaiddal, hogy megutáltasd magad. 

Biztosítalak, hogy sikertelenül.

Viszont amit a tükörről írtál, az rád sokkal inkább igaz, mint ránk. Te a materializmus hibátlanra csiszolt tükrében látod a világot. Te vagy a legortodoxabb hívő itt a topikban bárkivel is vetlek össze. Jászladány is hívő, de az ő elméje eleve erre lett trenírozva és bár tudom - hiszen látszik a hozzászólásaiban - hogy műveltsége arra predesztinálja, hogy többet lásson a világból - őt a hite ebben megakadályozza.

De te, kedves Ernő, te nem jártál Marxista-Leninista esti egyetemre (bár ki tudja:mrgreen mégsem látsz tovább az orrodnál. Szerinted az ember semmi más csak hús, vér, víz...hogy a többi általad szívesen emlegetett _anyagot_ már ne is említsem.

Te zárod magad ki abból a világból szándékosan és akarattal, ami az emberi létezés teljességét és értelmét megvilágítja. 

Az az evolúció, aminek a kitárgyalását most hiányolod éppen azért jutott ilyen hamar a végkifejlethez, mert túl sokan vagytok ti, akik az anyagi javak őrült hajszolásában látjátok a vágyaitok beteljesülését és túl kevesen vagyunk mi (ide sorolom Jászladányt is az ő arany ketrecével) akik tudjuk milyen nagy tévedésben vagytok.

Mi nem hibátlan velencei tükrökben nézegetjük a világot, hanem olyanban, ami itt-ott kicsorbult, kicsit hullámzó, kicsit poros, ezért aztán nem is azt látjuk, amit te.


----------



## Ernoe (2009 December 26)

> 1984 decemberében beszélgettem Dr. James Hurtakkal, aki a világot járta NASA-s bizonyítékaival, melyek a Mars felszínén található monumentális alkotásokról - piramisok, egy óriási kobol faragott arc és mások - szóltak.


*Kedves Najahuha*

En azt hittem, hogy ezt a jelenséget már Michelangelo Antonioni a 60-as években 
a "Blow Up" cimü filmben (Fotografia) elmagyarázta. 








Ma egy Handy-nek nagyobb felbontásu kamerája van mind a Hasselblad-Kamerának a holdraszállás idelyén. 
Csak emlékeztetöül! 

A Télapo és a Jézuska után most ugy látom a Mars-emberkék vannak a soron.


----------



## siriusB (2009 December 26)

Ernő! Mindjárt visszavonom amit az előző hozzászólásomban mondtam!:!:

Ne légy már ennyire tudatlan, vagy ha nincs mit tenni, akkor legalább ne légy ennyire büszke rá...

Mindenesetre látszik, hogy rajtad eredményesen végeztek agymosást.


----------



## Ernoe (2009 December 26)

> Viszont amit a tükörről írtál, az rád sokkal inkább igaz, mint ránk.
> Te a materializmus hibátlanra csiszolt tükrében látod a világot.


*Kedves SiriusB*

Kérlek vedd észre a különbbséget:
Ti itt azon vitatkoztok, hogy hogyan kell helyesen értelmezni a Bibliát, 
hogy a Jézus ezt mondta vagy azt, hogy Mathé mire gondolt amikor....?

Es ebböl a "biztos forrásbol" akarjátok megmagyarázni, hogy milyen 
rokonságban vannak az állatok az emberrel, és leszüritek, hogy a világ 6500 éves.

En nem mások álltal felépitett állványokra támaszkodom ha valamit állitok hanem csak arra 
ami *megfelel a saját- és észérvekkel argumentálo embertársaim **tapasztalatának.*

En nem hagyatkozom arra, hogy valakinek állmában megjelent a Szüzanya és elmondta "az igazságot".



> De te, kedves Ernő, te nem jártál Marxista-Leninista esti egyetemre (bár ki tudja) akik tudjuk milyen nagy tévedésben vagytok.



Valoban én soha nem döltem be dogmatikus tanoknak függetlenül attol, hogy
a földi helytartojuk Moszkvában vagy Romában székelt, én egy individuum vagyok. :grin:

*Vallásos meggyözödések és babona* bizonyos agymüködésnek a következményei.
Nem az értelem hanem a befolyások és az érzelmek döntöek hozzá.

*Hogy valaki vallásos, az erösen attol függ, hogy* menyire félénk és menyire tekintély-hivö, 
és menyire jol müködik a társadalom amiben él.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 26)

Ernoe, szerintem senki sem beszél a világról a biblia kapcsán, mert a biblia nem a világot magyarázza hanem a benne élő embert.
Van benne egy csomó parancsolat, egy csomó példabeszéd, példa történet, vers és ének, de mondjad meg nekem hogy ennek mi köze van a világhoz? Szerintem semmi, legalábbis itt és most biztosan nincsen.

Hogy a teremtés napján, vagy az utolsó vacsora helyén mekkora jelentése volt arról lehet vitatkozni, azonban itt és most nincs se isten, se Jézus se senki más. Minden ember a maga ura, a maga döntéseit hozza meg és végül azokért is fog felelni. Nem lehet hitre, vallásra, szellemi jelenségekre és képzelt barátokra kenni a cselekedeteid okát, mert azok a bizonyos jelnségek, jelenések, szellemek és képzelt barátok nincsenek itt. Te vagy itt egyedül és te cselekszel. Nem ők.

Azt írod hogy a világot meg lehet ismerni a bibliából mint tükörből.
Szerintem nem.
A bibliából az ember maximum saját magát ismerheti meg, avagy értheti meg hogy milyen és mennyi lehetőség áll előtte nyitva.

A biblia egy 2000 éves példabeszédes könyv marad a mai világban és semmi több. Pontosan azért mert nem jött föl Jászladány után se a jó isten se pedig Jézus hogy a saját szavaival elmesélje hogyan is teremtetett a világ a semmiből. Ergo se kézzel fogható bizonyíték nincs a létükre, se pedig semmi más, csak egy 2000 éves mesés könyv amiben több ellenmondás halmozódott fel mint az emberiség egész 20000 éves történelmében.


----------



## Ernoe (2009 December 27)

> Ernoe, szerintem senki sem beszél a világról a biblia kapcsán, mert a biblia nem a világot magyarázza hanem a benne élő embert. Van benne egy csomó parancsolat, egy csomó példabeszéd, példa történet, vers és ének, de mondjad meg nekem *hogy ennek mi köze van a világhoz? *Szerintem semmi, legalábbis itt és most biztosan nincsen.


 Kedves Aer.

*A biblia egy emberi mü és ezuton az irojának a világrol alkotott képét tartalmazza. 

*Ha jol emlékszem a topik cime az "evolutiot" tartalmazza amit az egyik legaktivabb hozzászolo a kedves Jászladány kreationista érvekkel egész idö alatt degradálni probál és a Föld valamint világmindenség korát "bibliahüen" párezer évre redukálja......



> Azt írod hogy a világot meg lehet ismerni a bibliából mint tükörből.


Már miért ne lehetne megismerni, csak éppen *nem eléggé és nem okvetlen korrektül*. 

Látod a WC-gödör ásásának szükségszerüségét már Mozes felfedezte és Hundertwasser késöbb megerösitette.


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 27)

Ernoe írta:


> *A biblia egy emberi mü és ezuton az irojának a világrol alkotott képét tartalmazza. *


Pontosan. Minden írás alá van rendelve az író személyiségének.
Amíg ezt tudod, addig azzal is tisztában vagy, hogy hiába a világról van szó, az csak egyetlen egy nézőpont a sok millió közül.

Messze jár ez a dolog a fekete fehér tényektől.
Az egyetlen dolog amit kiolvashatsz belőle azok a lehetőségek. Lehetőségek olyan életre mint a példabeszédben megismert embereknek.


----------



## Ernoe (2009 December 27)

> Pontosan. Minden írás alá van rendelve az író személyiségének.


 *Kedves Aer.*

Na örülök, hogy egyetértünk és kár, hogy nem hallják azok akik az életüket kritikanélkül 
ezek után a müvek után probálják igazitani. 

Ha visszalapozol láthatod, hogy számtalan hozzászolo még a fajok eredetét, a világmindenség 
kialakulását is innen akarja levezetni. 

Ajánlom most várjunk amig a kreationisták a templombol ujra a képernyöhöz fáradnak. :!:


----------



## najahuha (2009 December 28)

Ernoe írta:


> *Kedves Najahuha*
> 
> En azt hittem, hogy ezt a jelenséget már Michelangelo Antonioni a 60-as években
> a "Blow Up" cimü filmben (Fotografia) elmagyarázta.
> ...





Kedves Ernoe !

Amit Antonioni elmagyarázott jó negyven évvel ezelőtt, még nem bizonyíték egy égitesti jelenség megmagyarázására.

Informális érvelés.

Tudniillik az, hogy a holdraszállás idején milyen volt a Hasselblad kamera fölbontása, és az hogyan viszonyul egy mai digitális fölbontásához, korántsem ad választ a MARS dolgaira, különösen nem egy vagy 20 évvel későbbi képek készítésének körülményeire.

Egyébiránt a szaktudomány jelentős különbséget tesz az ANALÓG és a DIGITÁLIS fényképezés között.
Ugyanolyan távolságból készített felvételek esetén ma még mindig az ANALÓG felvételek a nyerők, ugyanis azok fölbontása ( nagyítás veszteség vagy automatikus betoldás nélkül) úgy 60 megapixeles részletességű digitális felvételekkel váltható csak ki. (Ezt mondjuk a HASSELBLAD H4D-60 ma már egész tűrhetően teljesíti...)

Volt régebben egy vita Amerikában arról, hogy a kémműholdakat milyen technikával célszerű fölszerelni. Az összehasonlító eredmények azt mutatták, hogy az oroszok által alkalmazott klasszikus fekete-fehér analóg fényképezés jóval részletgazdagabb még a színes digitálisnál is, a nagyítások során a pontosság és a tárgyak körvonala ugyanaz marad, szemben a digitálisoknál, ahol ugye az egy képpont = egy szín egy virtuális NÉGYZET formájában kerül a szemünk elé. Persze vannak olyan technikák, ahol ezen nagyításokban különféle programok valószínűsítéssel kiegészítik a görbe vonalakat, de ez így már akkor sem a valóság leképezése, csak egy imitált formája. Ami a lényeg: ahol a pontosság és a forma elengedhetetlen, ott nem alkalmas a digitális felvétel. Talán 10-20 év múlva eljutunk arra a szintre.

A marsi dolgokat azért hoztam föl, mert szorosan összefügg SITSHIN mondanivalójával, és számos ősi mondával is, függetlenül a suméroktól.


----------



## Ernoe (2009 December 28)

> még nem bizonyíték egy égitesti jelenség megmagyarázására.


*Kedves najahuha*

A felnagyitásoknak van egy természetes határa, és ami azután jön az a* nagyitási algorithmus által létrehozott kép*, minden bizonnyal egy szimetrikus idom mint a két szemmel és orral rendelkezö ember. 

*Az emberi agy tulajdonsága hogy primán tud "mintákat felismerni".*

Ezt már többször pedzettem és korrelatiora utaltam de a viszhang gyenge volt, pedig mindennek amit észlelünk, ahogy gondolkodunk ez a lényege. 

Menj el a Nemzeti Galeriába és vegyél szemügyre egy festményt. A falevelek, egy tömeget alkoto embersereg arca csak akkor tünik fel ha egy megfelelö távolságbol nézed a képet. Tehát a kép a fejünkbe jön létre.

Remélem nem vagy még anyira idös, hogy ne élnéd meg a további Marskutatásokat és ne dölne el a vitánk, hogy nincsenek "Egyptomi piramisok" a Marson. 

A nagyszüleink idelyében ilyen szenzáciok voltak a Mars-csatornák, ma senki sem állitja, hogy egy Tiszalöki duzzasztogát lenne odafönnt.

*A meglepetések teljesen más irányuak lesznek. *

Kár hogy a kreationisták azt a sokmiliárd dollárt, idöt és energiát tök tudománytalan dolgokba fektetik. Már rengeteg terület van ahol nemcsak az anyagi támogatást (adopénzek) hanem magát a kutatást is szeretnék megtiltani. 

*A középkor-renaissacenek a kapuja elött állunk.* :-?





Es a 8. nap elásta az Isten az összes fosziliát.


----------



## najahuha (2009 December 28)

Kedves Ernoe !



> A felnagyitásoknak van egy természetes határa, és ami azután jön az a* nagyitási algorithmus által létrehozott kép*, minden bizonnyal egy szimetrikus idom mint a két szemmel és orral rendelkezö ember.



Éppen ezekről beszéltem. Éppen azt taglaltam, hogy mindezekben az ANALOG kép NEM algoritmus szerinti, hanem egyszerű nagyító technikai. Vagyis a kicsi képen is MINDEN ott van, csak akkora méretben, amekkora a fényre reagáló/elváltozó szemcse mérete. A nagyítás csupán ezek felületének mesterséges megnagyobbítása. (több szemcse tartalmazza ugyanazt a tulajdonságot)

( Persze alapvető elvárás a mindenkori minőség, de ugyanez vonatkozik a digitális gépekre is....Csak egy kicsinyke példa: no vajon a kiadványtervezők miért használnak jobbára EIZO monitorokat, illetve MAC gépeket ? Mert azok SZÍNvisszaadó tulajdonsága messze megközelíti azt az elvártat, ami majd a nyomdából kijön. ) 



> *Az emberi agy tulajdonsága hogy primán tud "mintákat felismerni".*
> 
> Ezt már többször pedzettem és korrelatiora utaltam de a viszhang gyenge volt, pedig mindennek amit észlelünk, ahogy gondolkodunk ez a lényege.



Ez egy alapmegállapítás. Egyáltalán nincs vele semmi gond. Így helyes. Sőt!
Nem kizárólag emberi agyi tulajdonság.



> Menj el a Nemzeti Galeriába és vegyél szemügyre egy festményt. A falevelek, egy tömeget alkoto embersereg arca csak akkor tünik fel ha egy megfelelö távolságbol nézed a képet. Tehát a kép a fejünkbe jön létre.



Téves példa.
A festmény már művi, tehát a falevelek elrendezése azért olyan, mert a művész olyannak akarta. Ha pedig így van, akkor inkább engem igazol, mint Téged. 
Tudok számtalan ilyen példát hozni a művészetből. Egyik legmeghökkentőbb CSONTVÁRY pár munkája (abból a nem olyan sokból) .

Fogj egy TÜKRÖT, és a halász szeme közötti képzeletbeli függőleges vonalra illeszd rá. Majd nézd meg így a képet.. Ugyanezt csináld meg a másik felével is... Két külön világ: az egyiken jóságos apó, a másikon egy haragvó tengeren , csónakjában gubbasztó szikkadt vénség.... 






Néhány további Csontváry alkotással megteheted ezt.




> Remélem nem vagy még anyira idös, hogy ne élnéd meg a további Marskutatásokat és ne dölne el a vitánk, hogy nincsenek "Egyptomi piramisok" a Marson.



Valóban csak a további kutatás dönti el a dolgokat. Addig is azonban tudományos értelemben a fölvetéseket nem szabad a tudományos kérdések közül kizárni.



> A nagyszüleink idelyében ilyen szenzáciok voltak a Mars-csatornák, ma senki sem állitja, hogy egy Tiszalöki duzzasztogát lenne odafönnt.



ÉS a maguk módján értelmezve ugyan, de nem voltak igazak ? Dehogynem. Persze azért lovat adtak alájuk a 17. századi "sci-fi" írók is (pl. Athanasius Kircher). Persze mindig akad természettudományos magyarázat.
Ugyanakkor azt sem szabad elfeledni, hogy a kor csillagászainak fölvetése volt a Mars csatornák létezése.


----------



## siriusB (2009 December 28)

Kedves Ernő! Én nagyon nem szeretek személyeskedni, de azon amit itt írtál annyira felháborodtam, hogy most legszívesebben jól felpofoználak, ha itt volnál! :98: (Na jó, ez csak vicc)

Hogy lehetséges, hogy valaki ennyire ne ismerje önmagát és ennyire ne nézzen tükörbe! (Bár megbeszéltük, hogy tükörbe csak mi nézünk, te nem:mrgreen

Te írod magadról, hogy "_*individuum"*_ vagy! :shock:
Te írod magadról, hogy _*"**nem mások álltal felépitett állványokra támaszkodom"* _! :shock:
Te írod magadról, hogy _*"soha nem döltem be dogmatikus tanoknak"*_ ! :shock:
Te hiszed magadról, hogy _*"nem vagy tekintélyhívő*_"! :shock:

Itt mindannyian individuumok, akik hozzászólnak és nem mások által felépített állványokra támaszkodnak és nem dőlnek be dogmatikus tanoknak és nem tekintélyhívők, _*kivéve Te*_!

Nézz magadba, vagy a tükörbe. :..:





Ernoe írta:


> *Kedves SiriusB*
> 
> Kérlek vedd észre a különbbséget:
> Ti itt azon vitatkoztok, hogy hogyan kell helyesen értelmezni a Bibliát,
> ...


----------



## Ernoe (2009 December 28)

> az ANALOG kép NEM algoritmus szerinti,


 *Kedves Najahuha*

A film szemcsézettsége ugyanolyan határokat szab mint a digitális kamera pixeleinek a korlátozottsága. En még emlékszem a 18 ASA filmekre ahol sötétben jol lehetett fényképezni de posztercsináláshoz nem volt jo.

De nemcsak a szemcsézetség szab határt a nagyitás mértékének hanem az *alkalmazott fény hullámhossza, a lencsehibák stb.* de ne mereüljünk bele, a lényeg, hogy *tul szép lenne *ha ürutasok egyszer a Marson utána pedig Egyptomba épitettek volna piramist. 


> Egyik legmeghökkentőbb CSONTVÁRY pár munkája


 Köszi ezt a Csontvári képet nem ismertem pedig ö a kedvencem. Amikor kicsik voltak a gyerekeim Csontvári képekkel diszitettem a szobályukat az élénk szinek miatt.

A müvész természetesen "elöre elszánt tettel készit" egy müvet de nem hiszem, hogy minden részlet mögött egy eltökélt szándék áll. Gondolj csak bele, hogy az ecsetnek hány szörszála van, nem hiszem, hogy minden szörszállállást tudatosan lehetne irányitani. 

*A müvész csak él az optikai csaodások adta hatásokkal, a látás azonban a mi fejünkben zajlik le.

*Gondoljunk csak M. C. Escher munkáira.





a 




> fölvetéseket nem szabad a tudományos kérdések közül kizárni.


 *Amig tudjuk egy elképzelésröl, hogy egy elképzelésröl van szo*, egy esetleges hypothezisröl addig minden rendben van. Sajnos azonban itt a topikon sokan tudományosan bizonyitott ténynek tartanak dolgokat mind "string theorie" és "megdölt elméletnek" olyat amit a tudomány valamenyi ága igazol, (amenyire csak egy ember álltal ez lehetséges), például a fejöldéstörténetet, az "evolutot".


----------



## pitti (2009 December 28)

Ernoe írta:


> *Amig tudjuk egy elképzelésröl, hogy egy elképzelésröl van szo*, egy esetleges hypothezisröl addig minden rendben van. Sajnos azonban itt a topikon sokan tudományosan bizonyitott ténynek tartanak dolgokat mind "string theorie" és "megdölt elméletnek" olyat amit a *tudomány valamenyi ága igazol*, (amenyire csak egy ember álltal ez lehetséges), például a fejöldéstörténetet, az "evolutot".


Ernoe konyorgok, olyan vagy mint egy haromeves neveletlen kiskoru.
Miota es hogyan igazolja a "tudomany valamennyi aga" az evoluciot?
A paleontologia, biokemia, genetika, matematika mind az ellenkezojet bizonyitja.


----------



## ionon (2009 December 28)

Aerensiniac írta:


> Persze az már részlet kérdés hogy maga az ember mennyire segít rá erre a folyamatra. Én példának okáért bármerre nézek ezen a bolygón mindenhol azt látom hogy az élet felülkerekedik még a legmostohább környezeten is természetesen kivéve ahol az ember folyamatosan írt mindent.
> 
> Rendkívül szórakoztatónak tartom hogy minden pusztul az embertől lefelé amikor a bolygónkat tekintve ennek a folyamatnak szinte a kizárólagos okozója maga a "teremtés koronája" a nem pusztuló ember.
> 
> ...


Szavamra barátom tetszenek a szavaid.


----------



## Ernoe (2009 December 28)

*Kedves *SiriusB

Köszönöm a személyes idulataiddal tulfütött soraidat de szerintem teljes félreértettél.
*Nem neked kell a tükörbe nézned*. Én csak azt mondtam, hogy minden emberi mü a szerzöjének egy a világrol alkotott képe, egy tükörkép, A Biblia szerzöjében a világ ugy reflektálodott ahogy az iroja azt visszaadta.

A nyulat kérödzönek tartotta de ugyanakkor jol felismerte, hogy a kakát elkell ássuk, vagy például a "szomszédtol elfutott rabszolgát nem szabad a volt urának kiszolgáltatni" ami szerintem teljesen konform a modern asyl-politikával. 

Nem tartom azonban helyénvalonak, hogy *az észérvekkel tarthatatlanná vált állitásokat*, akár milyen korábbi könyvböl, *megbizhato forrássként kezeljünk*. 

A világ idösebb mint 6500 év és az "Uristen" nem ásta el a dinoszauruszokat, hogy megtréfáljon bennunket. Söt a teremtéstörténet és egy csomo más, nem fedik egymást a napjaink tapasztalataival.

Aki ezt nem ismeri el és továbbra is a "Credo in unum Deumot" fujja az dogmatikusan gondolkodo.

De mint ahogy mondtam, Neumann János már bebizonyitotta, hogy "egy dobokockával is lelehet élni egy életet" nincsen szüksége az embernek a rationális gondolkodásra. 

Igaz annak birtokában redukálodik a zsörtölödések száma. kiss


----------



## ionon (2009 December 28)

pitti írta:


> Pontosan. Az emberi kakika ugyanugy mint a sertes kakika nem alkalmas a tragyazasra. Nem igazan a nitratok miatt.
> A mindenevok kakikaja(ember, diszno) nem tartalmazza azokat a tapanyagokat amik szuksegesek a humusz eloallitasahoz, sot, karosak a talajra.....:idea: Eztet mint gazdasz uzemmernok jelentem ki.


 A gyümölcsfák és a szőlő elő szeretettel szereti azért (mily véletlen a második háborúban francia földmívesek elkérték a halottakat hogy eltemethessék a szőlő alá a termés nővekedésben jó szerepe van az embernek holtában is, regényben olvastam).


----------



## Ernoe (2009 December 28)

> Ernoe konyorgok, olyan vagy mint egy haromeves neveletlen kiskoru.Miota es hogyan igazolja a "tudomany valamennyi aga" az evoluciot? A paleontologia, biokemia, genetika, matematika mind az ellenkezojet bizonyitja.


 *Kedves Pitti* 

Hadd legyek én is frech, te félreérted ha a felnöttek vitatkoznak. 

"*Egyetlen egy komolynak nevezhetö tudos sem kételkedik az evolutioban*", 
mondja Ralf Sommer, Evolutionsbiologe a Tübingeni Egyetemröl, 
"*csak az evolutio mechanismusai körül folyik a vita - és ez egy élö disziplina*"

Egy tudos boldogan és örömmel átvenne minden uj elméletet csak a kreationisták és ID-hivök nem kinálnak semmi egyenértéküt.

Allandoan ugyanaz a guerillataktika: 
Az ID-hivök keresnek egy megnemoldott tudományos *részletkérdést*, aztán egy logikus magyarázat nélkül elökapnak egy jolly-yoker teremtöt és ezzel akarnak *egy egész elméletet* megdönteni. 

*Már emlitetem, hogy ez olyan mindha, azért mert valaki nem ismeri a nagypapáját elvetné az egész családfát.*

Nagyon csodálom Pitti, hogy nem jutott el hozzád a 2.5 milliárd keresztényt vezetö XVI. Benediktnek az állásfoglalása. 
A nemrég befejezödött Pápai Evolutionskonferencia ugyanis világosan kimondta: *"Evolutio igen, Kreationizmus nem!" *
Ezzel megerösitették II. Pál Pápának a kijelentését, mi szerint "az evolutio több mint egy hypothezis!"

Nem tudom, hogy te hol élsz.


----------



## pitti (2009 December 28)

Ernoe írta:


> *Kedves Pitti*
> 
> Hadd legyek én is frech, te félreérted ha a felnöttek vitatkoznak.
> 
> ...



Nem Ernoe te nem akartad erteni a kerdesemet, bemasolom ide lassabban...

Ezt irtad:


> amit a tudomány valamenyi ága igazol, (amenyire csak egy ember álltal ez lehetséges), például a fejöldéstörténetet, az "evolutot".



Erre en kerdeztem:


> Ernoe konyorgok, olyan vagy mint egy haromeves neveletlen kiskoru.
> *Miota es hogyan igazolja a "tudomany valamennyi aga" az evoluciot?*
> A paleontologia, biokemia, genetika, matematika mind az ellenkezojet bizonyitja.



Haggyuk ki a Benedikt allasfoglalasat, mert arra meg annyit sem adok mint a tiedre.
Figyejj, koncentraljunk csak siman a kerdesemre mert megzavarocc amikor tobb mint egy dologra kell figyelned...


----------



## siriusB (2009 December 28)

Ernoe írta:


> *Kedves *SiriusB
> 
> Köszönöm a személyes idulataiddal tulfütött soraidat de szerintem teljes félreértettél.
> *Nem neked kell a tükörbe nézned*. Én csak azt mondtam, hogy minden emberi mü a szerzöjének egy a világrol alkotott képe, egy tükörkép, A Biblia szerzöjében a világ ugy reflektálodott ahogy az iroja azt visszaadta.
> ...



<link rel="File-List" href="file:///C:%5CDOCUME%7E1%5CDRA8F7%7E1.BEN%5CLOCALS%7E1%5CTemp%5Cmsohtml1%5C01%5Cclip_filelist.xml"><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:HyphenationZone>21</w:HyphenationZone> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" LatentStyleCount="156"> </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><style> <!-- /* Style Definitions */ p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal {mso-style-parent:""; margin:0cm; margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:12.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";} @page Section1 {size:612.0pt 792.0pt; margin:70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt; mso-header-margin:35.4pt; mso-footer-margin:35.4pt; mso-paper-source:0;} div.Section1 {page:Section1;} --> </style><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable {mso-style-name:"Normál táblázat"; mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; mso-style-noshow:yes; mso-style-parent:""; mso-padding-alt:0cm 5.4pt 0cm 5.4pt; mso-para-margin:0cm; mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:10.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-ansi-language:#0400; mso-fareast-language:#0400; mso-bidi-language:#0400;} </style> <![endif]--> Kedves Ernő!
<o></o>
Úgy gondolom, hogy az az ember akit vallása bezár egy olyan világba, amely kész elméletekkel emel falat köré és megakadályozza spirituális igazságok keresésében, semmivel sem rosszabb, mint te, aki azt vallja, hogy az igazság egyedüli letéteményesei a hivatalos tudomány emberei.
<o></o>
Mi mást jelent ez, ha nem azt, hogy mások határozzák meg neked is, hogy mi az amit igazságnak fogadsz el és mi az amit nem? Ahogy Jászladányt hite akadályoz abban, hogy megismerje azokat a kutatásokat és bőséges irodalmat, amely Jézus valóságos történetével foglalkozik, ugyanúgy téged is a „hited” akadályoz abban, hogy felismerd: az ember egy többdimenziós lény és nem a legintelligensebb állat a földön, mint ti materialisták hiszitek.
<o></o>
Persze az olyanokat akik ebben a két szélsőséges „vallásban” hisznek, azokat könnyű manipulálni. Ne ringasd magad abban a hitben, hogy mi vagyunk a hiszékeny és manipulálható ezoterikusok és ti a komoly és nagy tudású, rendkívüli képességű okosok. Ha eligazodnál a transzcendens tudás világában, akkor nem rekedtél volna meg a keresztény vallások és Jézus valamint a pápa körüli gúny mocsarában. (Ahol ráadásul legtöbbünket nem is találod el tüzes nyilaiddal:mrgreen

<o></o>
Ha a fizikatudomány a metafizikai tudás létezését képes lenne elfogadni és megismerni, akkor nem volna az emberiség így kiszolgáltatva az energia-lobbinak és a mögöttük álló ki tudja milyen hatalmaknak…
<o></o>
Úgyhogy egy kicsit több szerénység elkelne a Vatikánban épp úgy mint a Magas Tudományos Akadémiák fellegváraiban és ortodox hívőiben is.


----------



## Ernoe (2009 December 28)

*Kedves Pitti*

A Pápát csak azért emlitettem mert ö 2,5 milliárd ember nevében beszél és te mindig *ugy teszel mindha én lennék egyedül a földön* aki még Darwin-t elismeri.

Olyan aproságok felsem tünnek neked, hogy az egész világon az összes közelismerésnek örvendö iskolák, egyetemek tananyaga az evolutiot és nem a teremtéselméletet tartalmazza.

Mint amerikában élönek tudnod kéne, hogy az Intelligent Design képviselöitöl megvonta egy amarikai biroság a "tudományosság tollával valo ékeskedést" 
Az evolutiot meg legalább 150 éve tanitják a világ iskoláiban.

*De azt hiszem ezt már százsor megtárgyaltuk*, hogy a világ valamenyi Akadémiája (beleértve a Magyar TA-t) irásban elhatárolta magát az ID-töl, álltudománynak nevezte és megerösitették az evolutio érvényességét.

Van valami uj a tarsolyodban?


----------



## pitti (2009 December 28)

Jaj Ernoe, ne dumajj felre. Hagyd ki a Benedek papat, az ID-t es az USA legfelsobb birosagat ebbol.

Koncentralj a kerdesemre..........egyszeru, sima kerdo mondat, mar altalanos iskolaban tanitottak a nyelvtan oran. Nem kijelento, nem felteteles...KERDO.



> *Miota es hogyan igazolja a "tudomany valamennyi aga" az evoluciot?*


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 December 28)

Ernoe írta:


> Van valami uj a tarsolyodban?


Bocsánat hogy bele szólok, de engedelmeddel a kérdés újra:


> *Miota es hogyan igazolja a "tudomany valamennyi aga" az evoluciot?*


Természetesen ezt újra ki fogod kerülni mert számodra lehetetlen hogy egyszer is beismerd hogy nincs valamiben igazad. Akkor legyen a kérdés: én pl kíváncsi vagyok hogy miért vagy képtelen elismerni a tévedéseid. Miért is?

Velem is eljátszottad ezt párszor épp ahogy most is ugyan ezt játszod a másik topicban is, csak tudod ennek megint személyeskedés lesz a vége ami maga után vonja a te művi felháborodásod petícióval amiből pedig kihátrálsz azzal hogy szerinted nincs szükség moderátorokra ahhoz hogy megoldjuk az ilyen problémákat.

Persze ebből legalább annyi kiderül hogy tisztában vagy a helyzettel és tudod hogy ha így mész neki másoknak akkor azzal magad alatt is átvágod a fát és velük együtt repülsz, de ettől még tényleg:
Miért vagy képtelen elfogadni hogy tévedhetsz is?
Ha pedig erre azt válaszolnád hogy ez nem így van akkor miért vagy képtelen az olyan egyszerű kérdéseket megválaszolni mint amit pitti tett fel neked immáron harmadszor?

Persze ez túl egyszerű lenne. A válaszod megint meg fogja kerülni a kérdéseket és távolról próbál hárítani valamivel aminek az egészhez semmi köze nem lesz.
Mindegy hogy hogyan csak ne egyenesen ;]


----------



## Ernoe (2009 December 28)

> Úgy gondolom, hogy az az ember akit vallása bezár egy olyan világba, amely kész elméletekkel emel falat köré és megakadályozza spirituális igazságok keresésében, semmivel sem rosszabb, mint te, aki azt vallja, hogy az igazság egyedüli letéteményesei a hivatalos tudomány emberei.


*Kedves Sirius*

Már évek ota gyürjük itt egymást, nem hiszem, hogy nem lettél volna tanuja olyan hozzászolásoknak ahol 
én levetköztem volna a rationalizmust és egyszerüen *mint erzelmekkel megálldott ember *reagáltam volna.

*En nem érzem a defizitét annak*, hogy a "döntö kérdésekre" (honnan jövünk?, hová megyünk?) egy vallásoktol mentes választ adok. Nézd meg a halálbüntetéssel, a kisebbségekkel, a tolerantiával, erkölccsel kapcsolatos hozzászolásaimat a megfelelö topikban nem hiszem, hogy eltérnék a humanista normáktol.

Ha ugy tetszik én vagyok itt a lucifer de nem azért, hogy ellenkezzek veletek hanem azért 
mert *nélkülem ugy látom felbillenne az egyensuly. *

Ritka, nagyon ritka aki itt az én véleményemet osztaná és ezért vagyok itt. 
Nem azért mert valami külömleges lennék hanem azért mert más nem veszi hozzá a fáradságot. 
Bizonyos, valamilyen okokbol. 




> Mi mást jelent ez, ha nem azt, hogy mások határozzák meg neked is, hogy mi az amit igazságnak fogadsz el és mi az amit nem? Ahogy Jászladányt hite akadályoz abban, hogy megismerje azokat a kutatásokat és bőséges irodalmat, amely Jézus valóságos történetével foglalkozik, ugyanúgy téged is a „hited" akadályoz abban, hogy felismerd: az ember egy többdimenziós lény és nem a legintelligensebb állat a földön, mint ti materialisták hiszitek.


A kedves Jászladány volt itt az utobbi idöben az egyetlen (ha valakit kihagytam volna elnézést) akivel hosszasabban ellehetett diskurálni még akkor is ha tök más véleményen vagyunk.



> Persze az olyanokat akik ebben a két szélsőséges „vallásban" hisznek, azokat könnyű manipulálni. Ne ringasd magad abban a hitben, hogy mi vagyunk a hiszékeny és manipulálható ezoterikusok és ti a komoly és nagy tudású, rendkívüli képességű okosok. Ha eligazodnál a transzcendens tudás világában, akkor nem rekedtél volna meg a keresztény vallások és Jézus valamint a pápa körüli gúny mocsarában. (Ahol ráadásul legtöbbünket nem is találod el tüzes


 
Kérlek a humort, kritikát, csipkelödést ne téveszedd össze gunnyal. 
A bigott vallásosság az magát teszi nevetségessé. Ha egy magát 40-szer szöggel a keresztrefeszitö indonéz bucsujárot belinkelek ahogy vallásos tusisták öt fényképezgetik *az nem miattam egy örjitö jelenet*.

Sokszor kérdem ki a "veszélyesebb" egy vallás ahol vannak "felelösök" vagy egy decentralizált szektahalmaz akik saját regiere gyujtják a bombákat.




> Ha a fizikatudomány a metafizikai tudás létezését képes lenne elfogadni és megismerni, akkor nem volna az emberiség így kiszolgáltatva az energia-lobbinak és a mögöttük álló ki tudja milyen hatalmaknak…


 
Már ne haragudj a metafizikának semmi köze az evilági élethez. 
Csodákkal csak akkor lehet valamit kezdeni ha megismételhetöek de ha megismételhetöek akkor nem csodák. 

Az ima az anyit segit mint az esöcsinálás eredményére várni. Elmegy vele az idö. 
Ez egy kisérletekkel bizonyitott tény.


----------



## Ernoe (2009 December 28)

> Jaj Ernoe, ne dumajj felre. Hagyd ki a Benedek papat, az ID-t es az USA legfelsobb birosagat ebbol.
> 
> Koncentralj a kerdesemre..........egyszeru, sima kerdo mondat, mar altalanos iskolaban tanitottak a nyelvtan oran. Nem kijelento, nem felteteles...KERDO.


 
*Kedves Pitti*

Nállatok most megy fel a Nap, én már álmos vagyok.
Mi lenne ha te mondanád meg, hogy *hol dölt halomba az evolutio elmélete* ?

*Végülis te vagy a Challenger és az evolutio tana pedig a Former.* kiss


----------



## pitti (2009 December 28)

Ernoe írta:


> *Kedves Pitti*
> 
> Nállatok most megy fel a Nap, én már álmos vagyok.
> Mi lenne ha te mondanád meg, hogy *hol dölt halomba az evolutio elmélete* ?
> ...


Ne tancojj Ernoe, ez nem disco. En nem fogom megdonteni az evolucios elmeletet es nem fogom bizonyitani az ID-t.
Tettel egy kijelentest en meg lehivtam a bluffodet.
Emlekezetonek, ez volt a kijelentesed:


> *amit a tudomány valamenyi ága igazol, (amenyire csak egy ember álltal ez lehetséges), például a fejöldéstörténetet, az "evolutot".*



Ez pedig az en kerdesem:


> *Miota es hogyan igazolja a "tudomany valamennyi aga" az evoluciot?*



Valaszojj....


----------



## ionon (2009 December 29)

Ernoe írta:


> *Kedves Sirius*
> 
> Már évek ota gyürjük itt egymást, nem hiszem, hogy nem lettél volna tanuja olyan hozzászolásoknak ahol
> én levetköztem volna a rationalizmust és egyszerüen *mint erzelmekkel megálldott ember *reagáltam volna.
> ...


Érdekes ha százalékosan kéne megadnom miben értek veled egyet akkor 99% jönne ki remélem nem az én készülékemben van a hiba. Hajrá Ernő


----------



## cathy222 (2009 December 29)

> Már ne haragudj a metafizikának semmi köze az evilági élethez.



Ugye ez, mint tudjuk, nézőpont kérdése.


> Csodákkal csak akkor lehet valamit kezdeni ha megismételhetöek de ha megismételhetöek akkor nem csodák.


Hú, ez nagyon tetszik! 



> Az ima az anyit segit mint az esöcsinálás eredményére várni. Elmegy vele az idö.
> Ez egy kisérletekkel bizonyitott tény.


Ez így igen csekély erejű bizonyíték, hogy "kísérletekkel bizonyított tény". Nem teljesen konkrét. 
Egy ezós könyvben olvastam viszont, ha megtalálom az idézetet, leírom ide, de most nem készültem erre, tehát olvastam egy kísérletről. Egy bizonyos kórházban egy bizonyos ágyon fekvő bármely betegének mielőbbi gyógyulásáért imádkozott egy csoport. Kimutatható volt a szignifikáns különbség az azon a bizonyos ágyon fekvő betegek és a többi beteg közötti gyógyulási különbség. Ez így ráadásul bárhol, bármikor megismételhető. Én benne lennék egy ilyen kísérletben.


----------



## najahuha (2009 December 29)

Kedves Ernoe !



Ernoe írta:


> A film szemcsézettsége ugyanolyan határokat szab mint a digitális kamera pixeleinek a korlátozottsága. En még emlékszem a 18 ASA filmekre ahol sötétben jol lehetett fényképezni de posztercsináláshoz nem volt jo.





Ez igaz. Csakhogy a legrosszabb analóg szemcsézettség is jobb a mai általánosan használt digitális gépek felbontóképességénél.

( Lásd térinformatika problémái:Alapműveletek vektoros és raszteres térbeli adatokkal..stb..)




> De nemcsak a szemcsézetség szab határt a nagyitás mértékének hanem az *alkalmazott fény hullámhossza, a lencsehibák stb.*


 

Ez igaz. DE mindkét típusra.



> de ne mereüljünk bele, a lényeg, hogy *tul szép lenne *ha ürutasok egyszer a Marson utána pedig Egyptomba épitettek volna piramist.



Nem szépség kérdése. Sőt, az sem számít, hogy egyáltalán mi a világnézetünk. Ugyanis dolgok számtalanja, sőt döntő többsége TŐLÜNK FÜGGETLENÜL létező.







> A müvész természetesen "elöre elszánt tettel készit" egy müvet de nem hiszem, hogy minden részlet mögött egy eltökélt szándék áll. Gondolj csak bele, hogy az ecsetnek hány szörszála van, nem hiszem, hogy minden szörszállállást tudatosan lehetne irányitani.



A művész holisztikus. Egyszerre látja a részleteket, de úgy, hogy közben mindig ott az egész.
Az igazi művésznek pedig több száz ecsetje, és bizony fontos neki minden szőrszál..És ezt nem szőrszálhasogatásból mondom....




> *A müvész csak él az optikai csalodások adta hatásokkal, a látás azonban a mi fejünkben zajlik le.
> *


Ez igaz. Csak hogy a művész ebben csupán közvetítő: transzporter és transzformer. Ahhoz , hogy éljen ezekkel az optikai trükkökkel, neki is le kell a fejében zajlódnia előzetesenezeknek, hiszen a művésznek értenie is kell ezen szerkezetek térábrázoló mechanizmusát.




*

*


> Gondoljunk csak M. C. Escher munkáira.



Ismerem. 




> *Amig tudjuk egy elképzelésröl, hogy egy elképzelésröl van szo*, egy esetleges hypothezisröl addig minden rendben van. Sajnos azonban itt a topikon sokan tudományosan bizonyitott ténynek tartanak dolgokat mind "string theorie" és "megdölt elméletnek" olyat amit a tudomány valamenyi ága igazol, (amenyire csak egy ember álltal ez lehetséges), például a fejöldéstörténetet, az "evolutot".



Jogos fölvetés. Az én vesszőparipám is a tudományosság és a bizonyítottság.

*DE !
*
Sajnos a "hivatalos" ( = a kor általánosan elfogadott tudományos nézetei adott területeken) tudomány is számos olyan dologban szó szerint ÁLTUDOMÁNYOS, amit a hivatalos nézete mögötti HATALOM birtoklása teszi lehetővé, hogy nézete fönnmaradhasson.
Ez mára meg mégúgyabban így lesz, hiszen a tudományos kutatások finanszírozása jobbára ÉRDEKKÖRÖK befolyása alá került, így aztán a kutatások -- főleg az alkalmazott kutatásokat illetően -- elvárásorientáltak. Az elvárásban pedig sajnálatos módon első helyen a haszon áll, és nem a társadalmi hasznosság.
És itt máris a tudomány eleddig OBJEKTÍVnek elvárt hozzáállása sérül, ami sajnos az alapkutatásokra (paradigmaszint) is kihat.

Tudományos tekintetben a magam részéről egyféle létezik: a természettudományok.
A társadalomtudományok noha nagyon akarnak tudományos köntösben tetszelegni és egyenrangúként érvényesülni, a maguk alapvető beállítottságaik révén sem lehetnek soha azon a szinten. Tudományosságuk odáig terjed, ameddig interdiszciplinaritásukban fölhasználják a természettudományok ágainak magukra érvényesíthető eredményeit.

Kuhn azt állította,<sup> </sup>hogy a tudósok paradigmákban gondolkodnak. Paradigmán egy kidolgozott átfogó elméletet ért, ilyen pl. a relativitáselmélet, vagy az ősrobbanás elmélete, mint átfogó elmélet. Úgy vélte, hogy a gondolkodást annyira meghatározza a paradigmához való ragaszkodás (mely nem tudományos, hanem személyes elem), hogy a tudós nem is képes más paradigma szerint gondolkodni. A tudóstársadalom döntő többsége egy korban általában egy paradigmát fogad el. _Kuhn_ szerint a paradigmaváltást (pl. a geocentrikus – heliocentrikus váltást) tudományos forradalom előzi meg, amikor a korábbi paradigma már tarthatatlanná válik, a neki ellentmondó nagy horderejű tények hatására.

John Stuart Mill írja: *„Az igazságok, amelyeket nem kérdőjelezünk meg állandóan, megszűnnek igazságok lenni, 
mert a túlzások hazugsággá alakítják őket.”*

Vannak alapelvek, melyek nem természettudományosak (azaz nem ellenőrizhető állítások, hanem metafizikaiak), mégis használjuk őket lépten-nyomon. Legelsőként a természet megismerhetőségét említjük, mely mindannyiunk által ismert, ám megmagyarázhatatlan marad – legalábbis természettudományosan. A következő elv, a természet egyöntetűsége, ami szintén csak elv, és nem lehet megmagyarázni, bár úgy tűnik, hogy működik. Azt is tudjuk, hogy a természetben megfigyelhető hatásokból elvileg nem megfigyelhető jelenségekre következtethetünk (példának az atomokat említhetjük) – ez pedig az oksággal függ össze, de léte nem magyarázható természettudományosan. Szintén nem magyarázható a tudomány objektív, empirikus, racionális volta sem, ezek szintén filozófiai alapú tulajdonságok. Sokan azt mondják erre, hogy a természettudomány a valóságot írja le, így ezért kell pont e három ismérv. Végül az is csak feltevés marad (bár a tudósok erősen hisznek benne), hogy a tudomány a valóságot egyre jobban leíró elméleteket képes fölállítani. Nézeteinkhez legközelebb a hagyományos alapelvekhez való visszatérés áll. Azt gondoljuk, hogy szükséges még egyszer hangsúlyozni: „a fizikai elmélet nem a ’létezésről’ mint olyanról, illetve az ontológiáról szól, hanem csak a már létező dolgok mennyiségi aspektusairól.” Fontos figyelmeztetés ez. 


Sajnos az EVOLÚCIÓelmélet is jórészben sorolható ide.

Az evolúcióelmélet RÉSZLETek igazságának eredménye, amire még BIZONYÍTOTTSÁGot kijelenteni ÁLTUDOMÁNYOSSÁG.
( Ugyanez vonatkozik a kreacionizmusra is)

Itt maximum VALÓSZÍNŰSÉGESÍTÉSről lehet szó.


Az evolúciós elmélet mechanizmusa képtelen magyarázatot adni a bonyolult átalakulások eredetére .
Legfontosabb eleme a SZEM.
Az evolucionizmus írdd és modd 40 féle fejlődéselmélettel hozakodik elő.



.


----------



## Ernoe (2009 December 29)

Nem tudom miért reagálsz agressziven *Pitti *de remélem csak félreértettem a hangot. :-?

Az evolutio alatt manapság nemcsak azt érti az ember, hogy hogyan jött létre az elsö önmásolo "masina", 
hogyan lett belölle sejthalmaz, szerv, növény, állat, ember hanem magát a szociális viselkedést is átfogja
ez az elmélet. Söt továbbmegyek a számitogépes szimulálások is az evolutio elvét használják.

A tudományok közötti határvonalak nem élesek. Egy kiásott csont eredetének a meghatározása lehetetlen
az atomfizika, a paleonthologia, kémiai analyzalások nélkül. A biologia odaadja hozzá a saját ismereteit.
A szociologia egyértelmüen kimutatja a hasonloságot az élölények viselkede között stb.

A tudományosság lényege ez az interdisciplinális kapcsolat. Amit egy kémikus állit azt bizonyitja az atomfizika
amit egy atomfizikus leir megfelel a kémikus álltal látottaknak. stb

A Darwin által felismert elmélet ota *eltelt 150 év nemhogy gyengitette volna a fejlödéselméletet *
hanem az atomi folyamatok megismerése csak egy ujabb lendületet adott ennek az ágnak. 
Es nap mint nap jönnek ujabb és ujabb ismeretek amik kiegészitik kibövitik az ismereteinket ezen irányban. 

Egyáltalán nem értem hol vannak nehézségeid ennek belátásánál?. 
Egy kreativ beszélgetésnek szivesen lennék tagja.

Annyit bekell látnod, hogy az "evolutiot még *nem söpörte" az asztal alá *egyetlen alternativ elmélet sem.
Ehez elég ha az iskolák, föiskolák, egyetemek, tudományos intézetek mai állásfoglalását végignézed.
Az, hogy privát intézetek enorm pénzt szednek ki vallásos emberek zsebéböl azzal a reménnyel, hogy a 
teremtöt becsempészik a természettudományokba az egy más tészta. 

Exotikus elméleteket mindig is jol ellehetett adni. 

Ide tartozik a kreationizmus vagy földönkivüliek által létrehozott élettel érvelök.
A tudosok hozzá vannak szokva az *objektiv alapu érvekhez*, az emlitett irányzatok pedig *állitásokkal* dolgoznak,
tehát hiányzik a közös érvelési alap. *Egy teremtö isten (lény) bevezetése nem ad semmire magyarázatot*.

Ha a tudomány az ilyenfajta "magyarázatot" akceptálta volna akkor ma nem tudnánk semmit a menydörgesröl.

Mig az egyetemes vallásokkal valo koexistentia nem hat zavarolag, (a tudomány nem foglalkozik a létkérdéssel)
addig a csodákat, teremtö isteneket minden ok nélkül az elméletekbe beépiteni kiváni törekvések negativan hatnak
az oktatásra, fékezik az fejlödést minden sikon. Remélhetöleg nem vezetnek vissza bennünket a kozépkorba.


----------



## Ernoe (2009 December 29)

> Ez így igen csekély erejű bizonyíték, hogy "kísérletekkel bizonyított tény". Nem teljesen konkrét.


 *Kedves Catty222*

En szivesen magadok neken minden adatot ahoz az katholikus egyház által financirozott kisérlethez 
(többmillio dollár) ahol egy kontrolált tanulmány egy desaszter (fiasko) lett.

Tudod ha valaki egy házat szeretne épiteni akkor oda darura van szükség és nem telepathikus felvonora.

Többször emlitettem, hogy Lourdes-ban naponta 2.7 tonna gyertyát égetnek el a kivánságok
teljesülésének reményébe, ez évente több mint 700 tonna. Az elért eredmények pedig siralmasak.
Az emult 150 év alatt állitolag 70 bizonyitott gyogyulás történt, mindez évi 6 millio bucsujárobol.

En a jövöben is inkább az autoszerelöhöz viszem a kocsimat, azok megbizhatobbak.

Mégegyszer, az ima szerintem is lehet hasznos mert a mormolásával áthidalhatjuk a várakozási idöt.
De sajnos csak ilyen értelemben.


----------



## most (2009 December 29)

Carl Sagan csodálatos tudománya
http://www.indavideo.hu/video/A_Kozmosz_-_2_resz?token=95ea8d38a0831f7f539f1456fec5eeb5&token=66fc686076a3e5eaf4ef457750db4994 


A tudományt tudományosan cáfoljátok ... 
pl. a fa genetikai állománya (33 percnél) hasonlósága a miénk-hez sztem már elég tudományos bizonyíték az evolúcióra mindannyian ugyanabból az építőkövekből állunk . a biológia nem emberben, nem fajokban, gondolkozik, hanem lehetőségekben ... variációk egy témára ...


----------



## Ernoe (2009 December 29)

> Ez igaz. Csakhogy a legrosszabb analóg szemcsézettség is jobb a mai általánosan használt digitális gépek felbontóképességénél.


*Kedves Najahuha*

Meglehet, nem számoltam még utána. 



> Nem szépség kérdése. Sőt, az sem számít, hogy egyáltalán mi a világnézetünk. ...


Szerintem egy jo elmélet az szép, és elegáns is lehet. Ilyen értelemben mondtam.



> A művész holisztikus. Egyszerre látja a részleteket, de úgy, hogy közben mindig ott az egész.




En nagyra becsülöm a müvészetek minden faját, ök a számomra az Istenpotlok. 

Most nem másolom be a DE után mondottaidat de azt hiszem, nem néztem el semmit, 
és mindenben egyeznek a nézeteink.

Hogy hogyan lehetne a közérdeket az egyéni érdekekkel (tudomány ami az emberiséggé, 
profit ami privat stb) a legjobban
összeegyeztetni arra sajnos nekem sincs válaszom. Ha valaki egy patentot használ azért 
fizetni kell de ha megnyitjuk a vizcsapot
akkor nem kell a vizvezetékszerelönek kölest adjunk az számomra egy dilema.

A paradigmárol mondottaiddal is (ahogy irtad) egyet értek. 
En is irtam már hasonlot valamelyik topikba.



> Vannak alapelvek, melyek nem természettudományosak ...





> „a fizikai elmélet nem a ’létezésről’ mint olyanról, illetve az ontológiáról szól, hanem csak
> a már létező dolgok mennyiségi aspektusairól." Fontos figyelmeztetés ez.


 
Szerintem megkell szokni, hogy posztulátumokkal kell éljünk. Valamit megragadunk és 
arra épitünk. Teljesen igazad van. 

Sok embert ez elkeserit mert nem számolhatnak abszolut dolgokkal.
Számomra a mértékado, hogy elörejussunk, *hogy egy kellemesebb, boldogabb létet *
*teremtsünk magunknak.* (Nem kell mondjam, hogy ez csak közösen megy)

Kétségtelen, hogy az ismereteink egyre nönek és finomulnak. 
*En csak attol félek, hogy* a nagy "jolétben" fellép egy "fárasultság" a technologia iránt és 
a felépitett rendsz amiben élünk instabil lesz.

A vallásos fundamentalizmusnak az agressiv terjedése aggodalommal tölt el.

Töllem lakhatunk falusi házakban, háziállatokkal müszlit falatozva ha az növeli a stabilitást.
Elbucsuzhatunk a konzum-örülettöl is de a "visszavonulást" nem lehet hanyathomlok csinálni.

Kösz a beszélgetést.


----------



## Ernoe (2009 December 29)

> Kérdezett valamit amit azon felül hogy még mindig képtelen vagy megválaszolni, most már agresszív viselkedésnek magyarázod be...
> 
> Azért ez kisé szánalmas...
> 
> *Miota es hogyan igazolja a "tudomany valamennyi aga" az evoluciot?*




*Kedves Atma12*

En ugy gondolom, hogy lehetöségeimnek megfelelöen megválaszoltam a kérdést. 

Ha valaki magyarország lakoinak száma után kérdez akkor nem kezdem el felsorolni a telefonkönyvet,
de szivesen állok a részletkérdések elé.


----------



## pitti (2009 December 29)

Ernoe írta:


> Nem tudom miért reagálsz agressziven *Pitti *de remélem csak félreértettem a hangot. :-?


Dehogy Ernoe, nem is hallhattad a hangot mert ez a topik nema. Nincs hang. Csak kep van. Soxor ez a problema.

Ernoe, figyejj, hagyd a francba a teremtes elmeletet az nincs bizonyitva, probalj a kerdesemre koncentralni. Fokusz Ernoe...fokusz..


> *Miota es hogyan igazolja a "tudomany valamennyi aga" az evoluciot?*


----------



## Ernoe (2009 December 29)

*Kedves Pitti*

A *biologiai evolutioselmélet* manapság bele van ágyazva *a biokémiai elméletekbe *az élet
keletkezésének az élettelen anyagbol valo létrejöttén keresztül, a *geologiai **elméletekbe*
a földtörténeten keresztül és *a kozmologiai elképzelésekbe *a világmindenség létrejöttének 
és fejlödésének elméletén keresztül.

Ha valaki ezt az "aszatlrol akarja söpörni" akkor ahoz sokkal többet kell megmozgatnia mint egy hiányzo csontra hivatkozás.


----------



## cathy222 (2009 December 29)

Ernoe írta:


> *Kedves Catty222*
> 
> En szivesen magadok neken minden adatot ahoz az katholikus egyház által financirozott kisérlethez
> (többmillio dollár) ahol egy kontrolált tanulmány egy desaszter (fiasko) lett.
> ...



*Kedves Ernő! *
Jaj, elnézést, hova is gondoltam, amikor azt hittem, tényleg van valami konkrétum a tarsolyodban. Na, mindegy. Tévedni emberi dolog- mondta a sündisznó...


----------



## pitti (2009 December 29)

Ernoe írta:


> *Kedves Pitti*
> 
> A *biologiai evolutioselmélet* manapság bele van ágyazva *a biokémiai elméletekbe *az élet
> keletkezésének az élettelen anyagbol valo létrejöttén keresztül, a *geologiai **elméletekbe*
> ...


Hat Ernoe, azt hiszem nekem itt fel kell adnom a remenyt hogy egyenes valaszt kapjak toled.
Habar meg kell vallanom, hogy a "geologiai elmeletekbe" es "kozmologiai elkepzelesekbe" valo hivatkozasod melyen megrenditette eddigi hitvilagomat, de legalabb abban a hitemben nem csalodtam hogy te allandoan felre beszelsz.

Szerintem folytassuk a beszelgetest az Oktoberfesten felszolgalt sor minosegenek elemzesevel, mert ebben a temaban hatha jobban otthon vagy.:111:


----------



## najahuha (2009 December 29)

most írta:


> Carl Sagan csodálatos tudománya
> http://www.indavideo.hu/video/A_Koz...c5eeb5&token=66fc686076a3e5eaf4ef457750db4994
> 
> 
> ...




Kedves most !

A fa genetikai állományának HASONLÓSÁGA elemeiben sem bizonyíték magára az evolúcióra, maximum egy evolúciós elméletet támasztana alá. Ugyanakkor ennek nincs empírikussága. Csupán valószínűséget lehet fölállítani rá. 
Az meg triviális, hogy ugyanazon építőkövekből állunk.
Ilyen alapon az is nyilvánvalóság, hogy anyagunk a legapróbb atomig CSILLAGPOR.....

ami a


> a biológia nem emberben, nem fajokban, gondolkozik, hanem lehetőségekben ... variációk egy témára



illeti, ez önmagában egyáltalán nem válasz az evolúcióra.


Ellenben nagyon ajánlani tudnám ezt:


http://www.matud.iif.hu/08dec/04.html



-


----------



## Ernoe (2009 December 29)

> Jaj, elnézést, hova is gondoltam, amikor azt hittem, tényleg van valami konkrétum a tarsolyodban. Na, mindegy. Tévedni emberi dolog- mondta a sündisznó...


 *Kedves Chaty222*

Nem akarlak téged a hitedben megingatni, ha akarod hagyd itt abba az olvasást.

Egy a sok "imahatást vizsgálo" kisérletböl Darwin unokatestvérétöl Francis Galtontol származik aki 
tudományos modszereket alkalmazva megvizsgálta, hogy az emberek imája valamiféle "effektussal"
jár vagy sem.

Köztudot, hogy Nagybritánia valamenyi hitközösségekben rendszeresen imádkoznak az emberek a királyi
család egészsége érdekében, minek szerint a monarch család egészségi állapotának sokkal jobbnak kéne
lenni mind azoké az embereké akiknek égészségéért csak a közvetlen hozzátartozok imádkoznak.

Galton pontosan megvizsgálta az esetet és nem talált statisztikailag szignifikáns különbbséget.
Hasonlo kisérleteket végeztek késöbb telkekkel ahol az ima arra irányult, hogy jobb termés legyen.

Mondanom sem kell negativ eredmánnyel. 







A kisérletet amit megemlitettem a Boson melletti Mid/Body Medical Institute ban lett végrehajtva,
a szivsebész Dr. Herbert Benson vezetése alatt. A tanulmány tervei a közismert angol vallásos
fizikus Russel Stannard készitette és a Templom Fundatio-nak 2,4 millo dollárába került.

A kisérlet arra irányult, hogy megvizsgálja "javul e a betegek állapota ha imádkozunk értük"
A tudományosan kifogástalan "dupla-vak" (Doppelblind) tanulmányt 1800 pátienssel hajtották végre.

A részletek megtalálhatoak az internetben, ezzel nem akarom a türelmeteket fárasztani.
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/wissen/492/326356/text/

Csak anyit hozzá, hogy az imátkozo személyek csak a beteg elönevét és családinev elsö betüjét
ismerték, ugy látszik az elég volt az Istennek az ima helyes hozzárendeléséhez, vagy mégsem
mert a kisérlet 30 nap mulva negativ eredménnyel zárodott:

"A kisérletvezetök nem tudtak egy szignifikáns különbbséget találni a gyogyulási folyamatban"

Röviden, *a betegség számára *tök mindegy volt, hogy imádkoznak a betegért vagy sem.

A kisérlet tragediája, hogy a kontrollcsoport ahol a pátiensek tudták, hogy imádkoznak értük
a gyogyulás során szignifikánsan gyakrabban értek komplikátiok.

Ezzel nem akarok senkit lebeszélni az embertársáért valo imádkozásrol csak azt akarom
mondani, hogy *ne legyen lelkiismeretfurdalásotok *ha kihagytok véletlen egy imát. kiss


----------



## Ernoe (2009 December 29)

> Szerintem folytassuk a beszelgetest az Oktoberfesten felszolgalt sor minosegenek elemzesevel, mert ebben a temaban hatha jobban otthon vagy


*Kedves Pitti* 

Nem rossz ötlet az Oktoberfest és szivesen találkoznék veled gondolom
egy-két Maß után hajlando leszel az álltalad féltve örzött igazságot velem közölni
mert *amiota én téged ismerlek csak bizonyitványokat osztogatsz. *

Az állásfoglalásod a véka alatt tartod de mindenki más inkompletens a számodra. Kár!


----------



## cathy222 (2009 December 29)

Kedves Ernő!
Éééésss... Megvan!!!  Örülök a leírt bizonyítékoknak. 

De még mielőtt bárki azt gondolná, az ima tényleg semmit nem ér, se nem oszt, se nem szoroz, beidézek egy részt egy orvosi oldalról:



> Dale Matthews a Georgetown Egyetemről úgy véli, ha az imából pirulát lehetne készíteni, egy patika se tudna eleget készletezni belőle. A doktor könyvet is írt a témában. Szerinte a kutatások háromnegyede azzal az eredménynyel zárult, hogy az imádság igenis jótékony hatású. Több tucat vizsgálat bizonyítja, hogy a rendszeresen imádkozók és misére járók tovább élnek azoknál, akik ezt nem teszik. Az imádság lelkierőt ad, csökkenti az aggodalmat, a magány és az élettel szembeni elégedetlenséget. A Duke Egyetemen négyezer 64 év feletti beteget vizsgáltak, és kiderült, hogy az imádkozóknak alacsonyabb volt a vérnyomásuk. Egy másik, hasonló kutatás egészségesebb immunrendszert mutatott ki. A Miami Egyetemen azt mutatták ki, hogy az AIDS-betegek közül kedvezőbbek azoknak az életkilátásai, akik gyakorolják vallásukat - és önkéntesként a többieknek is segíteni próbálnak. Az imádság enyhíti az alkoholizmust, a depressziót és a kábítószer-függőséget, segít a csípőműtét vagy az agyvérzés utáni lábadozásban, kifejezetten javallott szívroham után, és különben is csodákra képes.



http://www.orvosnet.hu/index.php?c=view&type=articles&id=198

Még egy cikk az ima tárgykörében végzett tudományos kísérletről:

http://www.pszichologia.hu/cikk/cikk.phtml?id=15


----------



## najahuha (2009 December 29)

Ernoe írta:


> Meglehet, nem számoltam még utána.



Pedig már az előző hozzászólásaimban is részleteztem. ( Csak mellékesen jegyzem meg, családi vonatkozásban valami kis közöm van a fotózáshoz és a nyomdatechnikákhoz: egyik lányom a Képzőművészeti Egyetemen tanul...)



> Szerintem egy jo elmélet az szép, és elegáns is lehet. Ilyen értelemben mondtam.




Igen, de ez az adott elmélet tarthatósága szempontjából másodlagos.



> En nagyra becsülöm a müvészetek minden faját, ök a számomra az Istenpotlok.



"....Kinek a pap, kinek a papné...."




> Most nem másolom be a DE után mondottaidat de azt hiszem, nem néztem el semmit,
> és mindenben egyeznek a nézeteink.



Megnyugtató, bizakodásra ad alkalmat.



> Hogy hogyan lehetne a közérdeket az egyéni érdekekkel (tudomány ami az emberiséggé, profit ami privat stb) a legjobban összeegyeztetni arra sajnos nekem sincs válaszom. Ha valaki egy patentot használ azért fizetni kell de ha megnyitjuk a vizcsapot akkor nem kell a vizvezetékszerelönek kölest adjunk az számomra egy dilema.




Nos pedig valamikor el kell kezdeni. És hol ? Nyilván a magunk szűk környezetében. Egész egyszerűen és természetesen: ahogy a gyerekek: FIGYELÜNK a MÁSIKRA is, nem csupán önmagunkra.....




> A paradigmárol mondottaiddal is (ahogy irtad) egyet értek.
> En is irtam már hasonlot valamelyik topikba.



Dolgozik a kollektív tudatalatti......




> Szerintem meg kell szokni, hogy posztulátumokkal kell éljünk. Valamit megragadunk és arra épitünk. Teljesen igazad van.



Szerintem ott történt a hiba a rendszerben, amikor a TUDOMÁNY erőszakkal ledobta magáról a metafizikai burkot. Pedig azzal együtt EGYSÉGES a vizsgálandó rendszer...
( Ilyen volt az ASZTRO-LÓGIA is 1780-ig, amikoris a francia tudósok önkényesen leválasztották belőle az ASZTRO-NÓMIÁT, a kézzelfogható-szemmellátható MÉRHETŐT, a többit pedig kikiáltották szemétnek.. Mint ahogy tette a pszichológiával a marxizmus-leninizmus.....)



> Sok embert ez elkeserit mert nem számolhatnak abszolut dolgokkal.
> Számomra a mértékado, hogy elörejussunk, *hogy egy kellemesebb, boldogabb létet **teremtsünk magunknak.* (Nem kell mondjam, hogy ez csak közösen megy)



A tartós egyéni boldogulás és boldog lét csak a közösségi úton át vezet. Ennek legkisebb egysége a család , majd a nagycsalád, a nemzetség, és végül a nemzet. ( Ez utóbbi már nem a vérségi kapocs szerint, hanem nyelvi és kulturális alapon való összetartozás szerint.)



> Kétségtelen, hogy az ismereteink egyre nönek és finomulnak.
> *En csak attol félek, hogy* a nagy "jolétben" fellép egy "fárasultság" a technologia iránt és a felépitett rendsz amiben élünk instabil lesz.



Lehet is félni, ugyanis nem hogy fel fog lépni a fásultság, hanem már jelen van.
Már RÉGÓTA a TECHNIKA RABJAI vagyunk. GÉPEK határozzák meg a napi ritmusunkat:
ébresztőórák, menetidők, teljesítmények stb. formájában .

Kiderült mára, hogy a GDP alapú fokmérő semmit nem jelent egy társadalom jólétének és boldogságának meghatározásához.
Ezért kezdenek egy új mérőeszközt létrehozni: a társadalmi BOLDOGsági szempontokat. ( Lásd BHUTÁN..)



> A vallásos fundamentalizmusnak az agressiv terjedése aggodalommal tölt el.



Minden kornak ott vannak a kort leképező fundamentalistái.



> Töllem lakhatunk falusi házakban, háziállatokkal müszlit falatozva ha az növeli a stabilitást.Elbucsuzhatunk a konzum-örülettöl is de a "visszavonulást" nem lehet hanyathomlok csinálni.




Igen. A körültekintő megoldások mindennél fontosabbak.
 


> Kösz a beszélgetést.




Nincs mit. Ezért vagyunk itt.


----------



## najahuha (2009 December 29)

cathy222 írta:


> Kedves Ernő!
> Éééésss... Megvan!!!  Örülök a leírt bizonyítékoknak.
> 
> De még mielőtt bárki azt gondolná, az ima tényleg semmit nem ér, se nem oszt, se nem szoroz, beidézek egy részt egy orvosi oldalról:
> ...




Kedves cathy222 !

Ezt magam is meg tudom erősíteni.

Az 1980-as évektől újra erőre kapott a többezer éves tudással rendelkező HOLISZTIKUS MEDICÍNA nyugaton is.
Ebben a gyógyító eljárásban a HIT-nek kimagasló szerepe van.

Lásd erről bővebben:


Dr. Debreceni László: Gyógyítás és Hit ( Naturmed Kft, Mohács, 1977. 233p.)

Dr. Debreceni gyakorló orvos és tudományos kutató, az orvostudományok kandidátusa. Neuroendokrinológiai és belgyógyászati témák, ill. akupunktúra hatásmechanizmusával összefüggő kérdések foglalkoztatják. 
A New York-i Tudományos Akadémia tagja, a New York-i Szívbetegkutató Alapítvány Intézetének munkatársa. 


Egy rövidke rész a 110. oldalról:
( Könyvből gépelem, így nehezézkesebb.....)

"...A fizikában az energia a klasszikus meghatározás szerint munkavégzó képesség. Az élő szervezetek rendelkeznek az életműködésükhöz szükséges ún. VITÁLIS energiával. De a hétköznapi életben beszélünk ideg-energiáról, pszichikus energiáról, lelki-szellemi energiáról és az ezoterikus tanításokban találkozunk a rendkívüli, titokzatos , kozmikus energiákról szóló tanokkal is.
Véleményünk szerint az élettelen természet és az élővilág között nemcsak quantitatív, de lényegbeli különbség van. Egy élő szervezet - legyen az a legkisebb élő organizáció - magasabbrendű, illetőleg valamiféle többlettel rendelkezik bármilyen bármilyen életelen anyagi rendszerrel való összehasonlítás tekintetében , továbbá , az egésznek a célirányos műköséde nem magyarázható meg az egyes - önmagukban véve élettelennek tekinthető - alkotórészek működésének az integrációjából sem...

..

Aki ezt a biológiai rendszerekben működő , azokra vonatkozólag sajátosnak tekinthető energiát tagadja, az tagadja azt is, hogy az élet lényegét tekintve több egy anyagi mozgásjelenségnél.Hiszen éppen ez a sajátos energia az, amely az élőlény anyagi alkotórészeit összműködésükben "élővé" alakítja. Ez az energia, amely ANTIPATOGÉN hatású ( ez a tradicionális kínai orvoslásban a "QI" ) a gyógyító energia, és a lelki ldal felöl is befolyásolható , aktiválható. Ez az energia a maga eredetiségében mérőműszerekkel nem ragadható meg, csak a kísérőjelenségeiben, mint amilyen a térerőváltozás, különböző rezonancia-jelenségek, vagy egyéb hatások. Ha ez az életre jellegzetes energia nem volna, ha ezt azonosítanánk a szervezetben végbemenő energiatermelő folyamatok képződményeivel, akkor az élő lényegében nem volna több az élettelen alkotórészek komplexumánál..."

( Debreceni i.m. 110.p)



De ugye megemlíthetnénk a NEVETÉS által fölszabaduló endorfinok szerepét.. stb.... Még a kényszeredett nevetés is megteszi ugyanazt az endorfin-felszabadító hatást....
Keleten (főként Japánban) vannak kimondott NEVETŐ-társaságok...


.
.


----------



## najahuha (2009 December 29)

Ernoe írta:


> *Kedves Pitti*
> 
> A *biologiai evolutioselmélet* manapság bele van ágyazva *a biokémiai elméletekbe *az élet keletkezésének az élettelen anyagbol valo létrejöttén keresztül, a *geologiai **elméletekbe* a földtörténeten keresztül és *a kozmologiai elképzelésekbe *a világmindenség létrejöttének
> és fejlödésének elméletén keresztül.
> ...





Kedves Ernoe !


Ez mind így van.

De mindezek újrastrukturálódása ellenére sem jutottak közelebb ahhoz, hogy elfogadható magyarázatot adjanak a SZEM evolúciós kialakulásához.
Amikor mondjuk a SZEMre terelődik a beszéd, az evolúciós folyamat levezetése helyett mindig a KÉSZ SZEM MŰKÖDÉSÉT kapjuk válaszul. Magyarán nem a kérdésre válaszolnak.

Újra elmondom:

a SZEM kialakulására az evolúcionista elméletben 40 variáció létezik. Természetesen minden nézet a maga "álláspontját" tartja kizárólagos igaznak.


És egy idézet:


[SIZE=-1]„Nem akarok Istenben hinni. Ezért azt választottam, hogy abban hiszek, amiről tudom, hogy tudományos képtelenség: az evolúcióhoz vezető spontán keletkezésben." (1972) 

"Újabban arra jöttem rá – be kell vallanom, hogy ez először megdöbbentette tudományos érzékenységemet – ... hogy az elme nem az élet evolúciójának kései következményeként bukkan fel, hanem mindig létezett mint a fizikai valóság mátrixa, forrása és feltétele – hogy az a nyersanyag, amelyből a fizikai valóság ki van alakítva: az elme anyaga. Az elme szerkesztett meg egy fizikai univerzumot, amelyben megszületik az élet, és így végül kifejlődnek olyan lények, akik tudnak és teremtenek: tudományt, művészetet és technikát létrehozó lények." (1992) 

George Wald (1906-1997), 
az 1967. évi fiziológiai és orvostudomány Nobel-díj kitüntetettje



Egy fontos dolgot szeretnék leszögezni és tisztázni:

[/SIZE]*"Az evolucionisták körében általános csúsztatás, miszerint az értelmes tervezettség a kreacionizmus egyik válfaja volna, noha nyilvánvaló, hogy a két irányzat kiindulópontja teljesen más: a kreacionizmus abból indul ki, hogy a bibliai teremtéstörténet igaz, és ennek a kiindulópontnak a fényében kívánja értelmezni a természettudomány eredményeit, miközben az értelmes tervezettség a jelenségeket vizsgálja, és a jelenségek vizsgálata alapján jut el arra a következtetésre, hogy a világot (vagy legalábbis a földi életet és biodiverzitást) egy értelmes tervező hozta létre.*
*A természettudományban – a működéstudományokban – az elméletek úgy szoktak kialakulni, hogy a megfigyelt jelenségeket megpróbáljuk egy összefüggő keretben összefoglalni. Gyakorlatilag minden természettudományi elmélet így jött létre. Kivéve az evolúcióelméletet. Az evolúcióelméletet nem a megfigyelt tények egyetlen keretbe való beillesztésével hozták létre, hanem kifejezetten filozófiai előfeltevések révén. A kiindulópont az volt, hogy az életnek az élettelenből az élettelen természet törvényei alapján kellett létrejönnie, a biodiverzitásnak a primordiális élőből (sejtből) kellett létrejönnie, azután megindult a lázas keresés, hogy egy ezeknek az előfeltevéseknek megfelelő elméletet hozzanak létre. Több próbálkozás történt: egyrészt a lamarckizmus, azután ennek továbbfejlesztése, a micsurini-liszenkoi biológia néven rövid ideig tisztán ideológiai alapon, illetve pontosabban egy, a naturalista ideológiát államvallássá tevő politikai rendszer támogatása révén a színpadon megjelenő neolamarckizmus; másrészt a szigorú tudományos elveknek egyáltalán nem megfelelő, de tisztán filozófiai-ideológiai alapon támogatott darwinizmus, illetve annak újabb formája, a neodarwinista szintézis. Ez utóbbi alapjaiban véve nem különbözik az előbbitől: mindkettő illegitim módon létrejött, tisztán ideológiai alapon álló konstrukció, amely nem a tudomány belső fejlődéstörvényeinek az alapján jött létre, hanem egy a priori
ideológiai előfeltevés alapján, amelynek igazolásával több mint két évszázada eredménytelenül próbálkoznak. Ezért nem kell csodálkoznunk azon, hogy miközben az összes többi természettudományi elmélet általános elfogadottságnak örvend, addig az evolúcióelméletet megjelenésétől kezdve számos bírálat illette. Elgondolkodtak-e az evolucionisták azon, hogy vajon mi az oka elméletük ilyen egyedi fogadtatásának?  * [SIZE=-1]

[/SIZE]Ha szociológiailag elemezzük az evolucionizmushoz való elkeseredett ragaszkodás pszichológiai-szociológiai mozgatórugóit, három ilyenre is rábukkanhatunk. Az egyik az ahhoz való ragaszkodás, amit tanultunk. Sajnos, kevés olyan biológus van, aki végiggondolja, hogy az, amit öt éven át hallott az egyetemen, valóban igaz-e. Ebben a vonatkozásban érvényesül egy meglehetősen rossz értelemben vett konzervativizmus. A másik a pszichológusok által _peer pressure_-nek nevezett jelenség. Kevés ember képes arra, hogy szembeszálljon annak a közösségnek a lelki nyomásával, amelyhez tartozik, kiváltképpen ha ezzel karrierjét, sőt egyenesen az egzisztenciáját kockáztatná. (Lásd például az _Expelled_ című filmet!) Ezek a tényezők világosan felfedezhetők a vallásos, de az evolucionizmussal szembe nem helyezkedő teista evolucionisták viselkedésében. 

Itt érdemes megjegyeznünk, hogy az evolúcióelmélet kritikusai között sokan vannak olyanok is, akik nem biológusok. Ezt az evolucionisták olykor úgy szokták interpretálni, hogy az antievolucionisták „nem szakemberek”. Ki kell mondanunk, hogy ez nem így van. Egyrészt a tervezettség modern megfogalmazását előterjesztő tudósok közül többen magasan kvalifikált biológusok, kémikusok, biokémikusok; például Michael Behe, Scott Minnich, Charles Thaxton, vagy Dean Kenyon. Másrészt az evolucionizmus felülbírálatát kezdeményező nemzetközi petíciót is több mint száz, doktori fokozatú, biológiai végzettséggel rendelkező tudós, egyetemi tanár és professzor írta alá (www.dissentfromdarwin.org)."


----------



## Ernoe (2009 December 29)

*Kedves Cathy222*

Beleolvastam a linke amit adtál de én ezt olvastam ki belölle: 
_



 "A Mantra-program keretében 750, életveszélyes szívbetegségben szenvedő ember sorsát vizsgálják. 
A feléért különböző közösségek imádkoznak - karmelita apácák, buddhista szerzetesek, szufi mohamedánok 
és evangélikusok. Néhány hónap alatt ki fog derülni, mit ér az imádság, ha a beteg nem tud az érte szorítókról." 

Kattints a kibontásához...


_Várjuk elöször meg az eredményeket! 
_



"A St. Louisi Egyetem pszichológusa, John Chibnall szerint a távgyógyítás semmilyen formája nem lehet tudományos."

Kattints a kibontásához...

_En is igy látom. 
_



 "Egy a témával foglalkozó vallásos doktor úgy véli, a mechanizmust sosem fogják tudni megmagyarázni, 
de az imádság - akárcsak a diéta vagy a testgyakorlás - mindenképpen egészséges. "

Kattints a kibontásához...

 _Erröl irtam. Ugy látszik hogy a "várakozás" eltöltésének az idelyét vészeli át az ember e modon.
Imádkozol, hogy az ovodás gyereked épkézlább hazaérjen az ovibol és mivel a dolgot nem tudod befolyásolni
megörülni nem akarsz, morzsolod a rozsafüzért. (vagy szidod a gyereket)
_"



Az amerikaiak kilencven százaléka azt állítja, hogy rendszeresen imádkozik, nyolcvan százalékuk pedig abban 
is hisz, hogy ez jót tesz az egészségének. "

Talán ezért nem siet Bush elnök az egészségbiztosítási reformmal, jóllehet Amerika-szerte több mint 40 millió 
ember van ellátás nélkül. Számukra valóban csak 

Kattints a kibontásához...

_En is igy látom, az Istenhez fordulni olcsobb mint a betegbiztositot fizetni. 

Egyébbként beakartam tenni egy grafikont ahol jol láthato, hogy azokban az államokban ahol a fizetési arányok
nagyobbak (szegény-gazdag közötti különbbség) ott gyakrabban imádkoznak az emberek.


----------



## Karesz28 (2009 December 29)

Ernoe írta:


> A *biologiai evolutioselmélet* manapság bele van ágyazva *a biokémiai elméletekbe *az élet keletkezésének az élettelen anyagbol valo létrejöttén keresztül


Kedves ernoe, a tudomány a mai napig még a szerves vegyületek mesterséges előállításával is gondban van, az pedig hogy az élet hogyan jöhet létre élettelen anyagból még a legjobb indulattal is csak találgatják.

Pitti kérdését ismételten hárítottad, a válaszod pedig csak azokat elégíti ki akiknek a *vallása* a "tudomány", mert ez nem több. Bizonyítani, megismételhető kísérlet keretében modellezni nem tudod, de *hiszel* benne mert ez szerinted így van.

Sajnálatos hogy ezen a fórumon az evolúció elmélet legelkötelezettebb híve szó szerint hívő, mert nem hogy magyarázatot képtelen adni a világ keletkezésére, még egy 4x feltett kérdésre sem hajlandó válaszolni.


----------



## Karesz28 (2009 December 29)

> Erröl irtam. Ugy látszik hogy a "várakozás" eltöltésének az idelyét vészeli át az ember e modon.
> Imádkozol, hogy az ovodás gyereked épkézlább hazaérjen az ovibol és mivel a dolgot nem tudod befolyásolni
> megörülni nem akarsz, morzsolod a rozsafüzért. (vagy szidod a gyereket)


Imaginációs tréning ernoe.
Orvosilag (nem ezoterikusokról van szó hanem *orvosokról*) elismert és alkalmazott terápia többek között rák gyógyításban és mit ad a jó isten, statisztikailag igazolt a működése.

De tudod mit, ne is menjünk ennyire előre.
Placebo effektus. Kíváncsian várom hogyan magyarázod ezt a szintén tudományosan és orvosilag is igazolt fogalmat amelynek elég kemény múltja is van ami a 2. világháborús ember kísérletekig nyúlik vissza.

Érdekes módon a tudomány már többször bebizonyította hogy a tudat, a hit kihat a környezetére és a testre. A hangsúly kedves ernoe pedig a bizonyításon van, mert ez bizonyítva van, többek között megismételhető kísérletek által ellentétben az egekig hangoztatott homokból élőlény elméleteddel szemben.

A tudomány sajnos nem téged igazol barátom.


----------



## Ernoe (2009 December 29)

> Az evolúcióelméletet nem a megfigyelt tények egyetlen keretbe való beillesztésével hozták létre,
> hanem kifejezetten filozófiai előfeltevések révén. A kiindulópont az volt, hogy az életnek az élettelenből
> az élettelen természet törvényei alapján _kellett_ létrejönnie, a biodiverzitásnak a primordiális élőből
> (sejtből) _kellett_ létrejönnie, azután megindult a lázas keresés, hogy egy ezeknek az előfeltevéseknek
> megfelelő elméletet hozzanak létre.


 *Kedves Najahuha*
 
Ne haragudj de ez nem felel meg a tényeknek!

*Számomra teljesen érthetetlen, hogy hogyan tudjátok az evolutioselméletet alátámaszto kézzel foghato*
*adatokat, amik puszta emberi érzékszervekkel is minden féle technikai segitség nélkül ellenörizhetöek *
*ignorálni.*

Ne haragudj de mit kavarod itt össze az egyszerü mamák, papák fejét szakkifejezésekkel: _neolamarckizmus, 
_primordiális, a _micsurini-liszenkoi_ biológia ......

Nem csoda, hogy aztán szeretremélto emberek mint a Jászladány párezer éves földtörténetröl beszélnek......

*Belegondoltál már abba*, hogy mekkora "sürüséget" kapunk ha az összes fosszisis létezését 
erre a rövid idöszakra összepréselnénk.?

*Képzeld el, hogy az az örült nagyszámu növény és állat amit mi most fosszilliák, köolaj, földgáz, *
*szén stb formájánban ismert mind egyszerre élt volna! *

Hár egymás hátán sem fértek volna el mint a Bremai muzsikusok.







*Többszáz millio év bioszférája, összekompimálva párezer évre*. Jézus! Maria! Szent Jozsef 

Gyerekek ehez nem kell tudományegyetem, ehez elég ha megtudja valaki mondani mi fér a zsákba egyszerre.

*Boldog Ujévet mindenkinek.*


----------



## Ernoe (2009 December 29)

> Kedves ernoe, a tudomány a mai napig még a szerves vegyületek mesterséges előállításával is gondban van, az pedig hogy az élet hogyan jöhet létre élettelen anyagból még a legjobb indulattal is csak találgatják.
> 
> Pitti kérdését ismételten hárítottad, a válaszod pedig csak azokat elégíti ki akiknek a *vallása* a "tudomány", mert ez nem több. Bizonyítani, megismételhető kísérlet keretében modellezni nem tudod, de *hiszel* benne mert ez szerinted így van.
> 
> Sajnálatos hogy ezen a fórumon az evolúció elmélet legelkötelezettebb híve szó szerint hívő, mert nem hogy magyarázatot képtelen adni a világ keletkezésére, még egy 4x feltett kérdésre sem hajlandó válaszolni.


*Kedves Karesz28*

Kérlek olvassad el mégegyszer amit irtam:

*A biologiai evolutioselmélet manapság bele van ágyazva a biokémiai elméletekbe az élet
keletkezésének az élettelen anyagbol valo létrejöttén keresztül, a geologiai elméletekbe
a földtörténeten keresztül és a kozmologiai elképzelésekbe a világmindenség létrejöttének 
és fejlödésének elméletén keresztül.
* 
Tömören fogalmaztam, hiszen nem várhatod el töllem, hogy egy ilyen álltalános elméletet kielégitöen, 
az összes részleteiben itt és röptében szervirozzam. Egyébbként sem az én szakom.

A kérdés az volt, hogy "milyen tudományok" támogatják az evolutioelméletet és az szerintem
kielégitöen benne van a mondataimba.

Ha konkret dologrol szeretnéd a véleményemet hallani akkor adj hangot neki, veszem a fáradságot.

A tudományban az az érdekes, hogy mindig is lesznek és vannak nyitott kédések amiket nem tud
(néha per pillanat, néha talán soha) megválaszolni, de ez nem ront az értékén.

Ha megkérdeznélek téged a Budapesti metrorol eltudnád nekem magyarázni és az a kis
"szépséghiba", hogy a menetrend nincs a fejedbe még nem jelenti, hogy nincs is Metro Bp.-en.

Es végül, kikérem magamnak, hogy "felszolitásokat" intézzen valaki is hozzám! 

Ha én válaszolok akkor azt önként, és szeretböl teszem nem kényszerböl. OK.

Nem tudom, hogy holnap visszajövök e, még meglátom de ha az élet eredetén és a DNA-val
akarjátok törni a fejeteket ajánlom gondolkodjatok el azon, hogy 

"Mit ér egy programm hardware nélkül?" 

"Mire van elöször szükségünk, egy számitogépre, vagy a programm DNA-ra?"

Mondom BUEK kiss


----------



## pitti (2009 December 30)

Ernoe írta:


> Es végül, kikérem magamnak, hogy "felszolitásokat" intézzen valaki is hozzám!


Wow Ernoe, draga jo Fuhrerunk tanulhatna toled. :shock: Heil!!!


----------



## najahuha (2009 December 30)

Kedves Ernoe !



Ernoe írta:


> *Kedves Najahuha*
> 
> Ne haragudj de ez nem felel meg a tényeknek!
> 
> *Számomra teljesen érthetetlen, hogy hogyan tudjátok az evolutioselméletet alátámaszto kézzel foghato **adatokat, amik puszta emberi érzékszervekkel is minden féle technikai segitség nélkül ellenörizhetöek **ignorálni.*





Ha kérhetnék erre konkrét, bizonyító erejű alátámasztást ?




> Ne haragudj de mit kavarod itt össze az egyszerü mamák, papák fejét szakkifejezésekkel: _neolamarckizmus,
> _primordiális, a _micsurini-liszenkoi_ biológia ......



Bocsánat. A továbbiakban igyekszem mellőzni az eféléket.




> Nem csoda, hogy aztán szeretremélto emberek mint a Jászladány párezer éves földtörténetröl beszélnek......



Jaszladany direktben: FÖLDI időskála szerint értelmezi a teremtés hosszát.
Ha visszatekintenél, ebben messzemenően nem ezen az állásponton voltam.
A magam részéről a 6 nap és 6000 ezer év nem több KABBALISZTIKUS számoknál. Jelképes utalás lehet bennük, de értelmes magyarázatot még nem adtak nekik.... 



> *Belegondoltál már abba*, hogy mekkora "sürüséget" kapunk ha az összes fosszisis létezését
> erre a rövid idöszakra összepréselnénk.?




Azért nem gondoltam bele, mert eleve több millió években számolok, így a gondolata is meddő.





> *Képzeld el, hogy az az örült nagyszámu növény és állat amit mi most fosszilliák, köolaj, földgáz, **szén stb formájánban ismert mind egyszerre élt volna!
> *Hár egymás hátán sem fértek volna el mint a Bremai muzsikusok.




A mai TUDOMÁNY állítja, hogy 100 millió évenként minden 20 kg nagyobb tömegű élőlény kipusztul egy "kellően" (15-20 km átmérő) nagy meteorit becsapódása és annak utóhatásai következtében.

( Ez a 20 kg-os határ még foglalkoztat, mi az alapja ennek a feltételezésnek.......)




> *Többszáz millio év bioszférája, összekompimálva párezer évre*.
> Gyerekek ehez nem kell tudományegyetem, ehez elég ha megtudja valaki mondani mi fér a zsákba egyszerre.




Ezt a gondot nem velem kell megbeszélni.





> *Boldog Ujévet mindenkinek.*




Boldog Új esztendőt kívánva:

üdvözlettel:

najahuha


----------



## najahuha (2009 December 30)

Kedves Ernoe !

És még sorolhatnám az EVOLUCIÓS elmélet gondjait:


Keith Stewart Thomson 1992-ben ezt írta Az amerikai zoológusban (American Zoologist ): 
Míg a nagy morfológiai újdonságok problémájára továbbra sincs megoldás, makacsul kitartó makroevolúciós érdeklodésnek vagyunk tanúi...ez kihívást állít a vaskalaposságnak: szembeszáll azzal a nézettel, hogy az összefoglaló elmélet mindent megmagyaráz, amit csak az evolúciós folyamatokról tudnunk kell.​ Az, hogy a nagy morfológiai újdonságok megjelenésére nem tud magyarázatot adni, nem az egyetlen hibája az evolúciós elméletnek. Néhányan állítják, hogy a molekuláris struktúrákat még nehezebb megmagyarázni. A közelmúltban Michael Behe sejtbiológus úgy jellemezte a sejtek molekulaszerkezetét, hogy azok megmásíthatatlanul bonyolult rendszerek, melyeknek minden komponensük jelenlétére szükségük van ahhoz, hogy muködoképesek legyenek. Errol mindjárt a csillangók molekuláris muködése, az elektronátvitel, a fehérjeszintézis és a sejtkiválasztás jut az eszünkbe. Ha a rendszerek megmásíthatatlanul összetettek, akkor hogyan alakulhatnak ki lassan, hosszú ido alatt olyan rendszerekbol, amelyeknek eredetileg valami más volt a rendeltetésük? Míg az utóbbi tíz évben a _Journal of Molecular Evolution_ cikkek százait közölte a különféle fehérjék és nukleinsavak molekuláris homológiájáról és a törzsfejlodésrol, nem közölt egyetlen olyan cikket sem, amely megpróbált volna magyarázatot adni az egyszeru biomolekuláris rendszer eredetére. Azok, akik a molekuláris evolúciót életmuvüknek tekintik, buzgón tanulmányozzák az emberi citokróm c molekula és a baktériumokban eloforduló citokróm c molekula kapcsolatát, ahelyett, hogy arra az ennél alapvetobb kérdésre adnának választ, hogy honnan is származik maga a citokróm c molekula! Kétségtelen tehát, hogy akár a fo morfológiai újdonságokról esik szó, - mint például a denevérek és a madarak szárnya, a halak és a bálnák úszáshoz való alkalmazkodása, az emberi szem, - vagy akár a mitokondriumok és a riboszómák molekuláris szub-mikroszkópikus muködésérol, - az evolúciós elméletnek nem sikerült magyarázatot adnia arra, hogy ezek a struktúrák hogyan jöhettek létre kizárólag saját maguktól. 


Richard Dawkins 1986-ban megjelent, A vak óraműves című könyvében ilyen abszurditásokat ír:

"._..Hogyan lettek a szárnyak? Sok állat ágról ágra ugrál, és néha leesik a földre. Különösen kicsi állatoknál, a légáramlat a teljes testfelületet felkapja, és ez megkönnyíti az ugrást, vagy megállítja a zuhanást, miközben a test, mint egy repülőgép szárnyszelvényeként működik. Segítene a felületnek a súlyhoz viszonyított arányának növelése, például az ízületek között kinövő borlebenyek által...Nem számít, hogy az első szárnylapok mennyire kicsinyek voltak és mennyire nem voltak szárnyszerűek. Kell lennie egy bizonyos magasságnak, nevezzük m-nek, amelynél az állat éppen kitörné a nyakát, ha abból a magasságból leesne. Ebben a kritikus zónában, a testfelület szélfogó és zuhanást megállító képességének akármilyen módon történő javulása,- bármennyire kicsi is ez a javulás, - dönthet életről és halálról. A természetes kiválasztódás tehát kedvez az apró szárnylebeny prototípusoknak. Amikor ezek a kis lebenyecskék már általánossá válnak, a kritikus m magasság kissé nagyobb lesz. Most a szárnylebenyek csekély növekedése dönt élet és halál között. És így tovább, a megfelelő szárnyak kifejlődéséig.._."


Az első kétséges feltevés az, hogy a természet képes biztosítani egy bizonyos faj azon kedvező mutációinak egész láncolatát, amelyek ahhoz szükségesek, hogy egy folyamatos fejlődés során a mellső lábak szárnyakká változzanak. Mi a nagyobb csoda, a pillanatnyi változás, vagy apró változások ezreinek egész sorozata? 
A második feltételezés az, hogy "minden egyenlő." Ezeknek a mutációknak nem szabad, hogy legyenek másodlagos ártalmas hatásai. Hogyan oldódik meg ezeknek a teremtményeknek a kapaszkodási képessége, mialatt ezek a szárnylebenyek nőnek? Ezeket a kis sárkányszerű állatokat lassan meg is lehet fogni akkor, amikor éppen veszítik el fákon való alkalmazkodóképességüket, de "kifejlődő" szárnyaikat még nem tudják teljesen használatba venni. Vagy pedig lehetnek olyan, a dologgal látszólag kapcsolatba nem hozható és előre nem látható hatások, amelyek ezeknek az állatoknak a túlélését veszélyeztetik. A harmadik hibás feltevés a mesterséges kiválasztás gyakran használt analógiája. "Ha a mesterséges kiválasztással oly sokra lehet menni pusztán néhány év alatt," mondogatják, "akkor gondoljuk csak el, hogy a természetes kiválasztódás mit képes produkálni évmilliók alatt." A mesterséges kiválasztás azonban azért működik, mert benne az előrelátás a céltudatossággal ötvöződik, melynek hiánya alkotja a vak órásmester meghatározó tulajdonságát. Ráadásul, a mesterséges kiválasztás ténylegesen demonstrálja a változás korlátait, mivel a kiválasztási folyamat végpontja rendszerint nagyon hamar elérkezik. 
A vak óraműves hipotézis, ha gondosan elemezzük, a fantáziaszülte történeteknek abba a kategóriájába tartozik, amelyek szórakoztatóak, azonban a valósághoz semmi közük nincs. 


A fennmaradt kövületek a szervezeteknek egyik formából a másikba történő fokozatos kifejlődése helyett „hirtelen megjelenésről" és „állandóságról" tanúskodnak. Az új típusok hirtelen jelennek meg, és megjelenésük után csak nagyon kevéssé változnak. A kövületekben megmutatkozó fokozatos változások ritka voltát, mint a paleontológia gyártási titkát, Steven J. Gould of Harvard hozta nyilvánosságra. Gould paleontológiai szempontból az állandóságra, mint „adatokra" hivatkozik. Ezek jelentős megfigyelések. 
Darwin kiszámította, hogy a fajok között végtelen sok átmeneti formának kell lennie. A paleontológia, - a kövületek tanulmányozásának tudománya szerint azonban az igazság az, hogy az új formák hirtelen, az evolúciós elmélet által hangoztatott „fokozatos" változások minden nyoma nélkül jelentek meg. Nemcsak hogy hirtelen jelentek meg, de a megjelent új formák viszonylag változatlanok maradtak mind a mai napig, vagy amíg ki nem haltak. Néhány állat és növény változatlan maradt szó szerint több százmillió évig. Ezek az „élő kövületek" az evolucionistákat még annál is jobban zavarják, mint amennyire azt gyakran beismerik. *Nagyon tanulságos főleg az egyik teremtmény, a tüskés hal példája. Az első élő tüskés halat 1938-ban találták Madagaszkár partjainál. Azt gondolták, hogy a tüskés halak már 100 millió éve kihaltak. A legtöbb evolucionista azonban ebben a felfedezésben azt a nagyszerű lehetőséget látta, hogy egy négylábú ős megnyilvánulásának lehetnek majd szemtanúi. A tüskés halak hasonlítanak a kétéltűek feltételezett őseire. Azt remélték, hogy a mai tüskés halnál találnak nyomokat arra nézve, hogy a halak hogyan alkalmazkodtak a szárazföldi élethez, mivel nem csupán a teljes csontváz, hanem minden belső szerv is rendelkezésre állt. A vizsgálat eredménye nagy csalódást okozott. A mai tüskés hal nem mutatta semmilyen jelét a szárazföldi körülményekhez alkalmazkodott belső szerveknek. A tüskés hal egy hal - sem több, sem kevesebb. Csontos uszonyai kivételesen jól tervezett evezőként a mélytengeri környezetben az irányváltoztatást szolgálják, nem pedig a későbbi kétéltűek ősvégtagjai. 
*




*.
*


----------



## najahuha (2009 December 30)

Ernoe írta:


> .
> 
> Nem tudom, hogy holnap visszajövök e, még meglátom de ha az élet eredetén és a DNA-val
> akarjátok törni a fejeteket ajánlom gondolkodjatok el azon, hogy
> ...




Kedves Ernoe !

A humán párhuzam , mint EMBERALKOTTA TÖKÉLETLENSÉG nem igazán szerencsés .

Egyértelmű, hogy az ELMÉLET van előbb, a SZOFTVER, és ahhoz vagy készíthető a rendelkezésre álló technika által hardver, vagy még várni kell pár évtizedet....

Természetesen a hardver fejlesztései is ötleteket adnak a szoftver újabb generációinak elkészítéséhez...




.


----------



## Karesz28 (2009 December 30)

Ernoe írta:


> Ha konkret dologrol szeretnéd a véleményemet hallani akkor adj hangot neki, veszem a fáradságot.



Megtettem és kérdeztem kedves ernoe:
Placebo effektus. Kíváncsian várom hogyan magyarázod ezt a szintén tudományosan és orvosilag is igazolt fogalmat amelynek elég kemény múltja is van ami a 2. világháborús ember kísérletekig nyúlik vissza.

Figyelmen kívül is hagytad az egészet mint az várható volt.
A tudomány kedves ernoe már igazolta hogy a tudat, hogy maga a hit képes olyan élettani reakciókat kiváltani amik külső ráhatás nélkül is halálhoz vagy gyógyíthatatlan betegségekből való gyógyuláshoz vezetnek.

Mindezt azért írom mert ez tényszerűen bizonyítva van, *és bármikor megismételhető bármilyen kísérlet keretében* ellentétben a porból élőlény elméleteddel.



Ernoe írta:


> A tudományban az az érdekes, hogy mindig is lesznek és vannak nyitott kédések amiket nem tud (néha per pillanat, néha talán soha) megválaszolni, de ez nem ront az értékén.



Igen azt hiszem ez a legjobb definíciója a vallásnak kedves ernoe.
Saját szavaiddal élve: vannak kérdések amelyekre soha nem lesz képes bizonyítékot szolgáltatni, de ez (legalábbis számodra) semmit nem ront az értékén.

Ez a töretlen, alapok nélküli hit.



Ernoe írta:


> Es végül, kikérem magamnak, hogy "felszolitásokat" intézzen valaki is hozzám!



Így van, mert eljátszani a sebzett szárnyú béke galambot még mindig egyszerűbb mint belátni hogy semmi épkézláb információval nem tudsz szolgálni.
 



Ernoe írta:


> Ha én válaszolok akkor azt önként, és szeretböl teszem nem kényszerböl. OK.



Az egyetlen kényszerítő erő ami ezen a fórumon bellül hat rád kedves ernoe az az egod-hoz kapcsolódik és nem a vita partnereidhez. Kár hogy ezt képtelen vagy belátni.


----------



## luklaci (2009 December 30)

*Film az evolúció megdőléséről*

Nem is olyan rég láttam egy filmet a Discon, maiben evolúció kutatók vallották be, hogy bizonyítékokat találtak arra, hogy szükség volt egy inteligenciára, mely teremtette az élőlényeket és bebizonyították, hogy már egyszerű állatoknál sem működhetett egyedül az evolúció. Hát nagyon érdekes flm volt az tuti és elgondolkodtató. Én a magam részéről nem vagyok hívő emeber, de azt gondolom az Universumban van egy magasabbrendű inteligencia, ami nem az ember.

Szerintem semmi sincs ok nélkül. Nem viszgálhatjuk az igazságot egy olyan helyen amit mi teremtünk, alakítunk. Szerintem ezért nem is érjük fel ésszel ezeket a dolgokat.

Lesley


----------



## siriusB (2009 December 31)

luklaci írta:


> Nem is olyan rég láttam egy filmet a Discon, maiben evolúció kutatók vallották be, hogy bizonyítékokat találtak arra, hogy szükség volt egy inteligenciára, mely teremtette az élőlényeket és bebizonyították, hogy már egyszerű állatoknál sem működhetett egyedül az evolúció. Hát nagyon érdekes flm volt az tuti és elgondolkodtató. Én a magam részéről nem vagyok hívő emeber, de azt gondolom az Universumban van egy magasabbrendű inteligencia, ami nem az ember.
> 
> Szerintem semmi sincs ok nélkül. Nem viszgálhatjuk az igazságot egy olyan helyen amit mi teremtünk, alakítunk. Szerintem ezért nem is érjük fel ésszel ezeket a dolgokat.
> 
> Lesley



Sajnálom, hogy nem láttam. Amikor már műsor készülhet a nyilvánvaló dolgokról, akkor van remény, hogy lassan a hivatalos tudomány is rákényszerül, hogy elismerje tévedéseit. 

_Erwin Schrödinger az “Élet eredete” c. művében az emberi elmék közötti titkos egységről írt. Nemrég pedig az amerikai fizikus, John Wheeler olyan diagrammokat közölt, amelyek az anyag és a szellem szimbiózisát illusztrálták. Az ábrák leginkább középkori kabalisztikus képekre emlékeztettek. A tudomány a metafizikát eddig mint gyermekbetegséget tekintette a megismerés felé vezető úton, viszont ma egyre nagyobb figyelmet kénytelen fordítani az ősellenségre, az Ismeretlenre, a Megismerhetetlenre._
Forrás:A tudomány mai állása

Nem lehet mindent az anyagi világból eredeztetni. Majd végre olyan tudósokat és feltalálókat is idézni fognak talán, mint Szentgyörgyi Albert és Tesla és végre nem lesz szégyen a metafizika ismerete...


----------



## najahuha (2009 December 31)

siriusB írta:


> Sajnálom, hogy nem láttam. Amikor már műsor készülhet a nyilvánvaló dolgokról, akkor van remény, hogy lassan a hivatalos tudomány is rákényszerül, hogy elismerje tévedéseit.
> 
> _Erwin Schrödinger az “Élet eredete” c. művében az emberi elmék közötti titkos egységről írt. Nemrég pedig az amerikai fizikus, John Wheeler olyan diagrammokat közölt, amelyek az anyag és a szellem szimbiózisát illusztrálták. Az ábrák leginkább középkori kabalisztikus képekre emlékeztettek. A tudomány a metafizikát eddig mint gyermekbetegséget tekintette a megismerés felé vezető úton, viszont ma egyre nagyobb figyelmet kénytelen fordítani az ősellenségre, az Ismeretlenre, a Megismerhetetlenre._
> Forrás:A tudomány mai állása
> ...




Kedves siriusB !

A tudósok legtöbbjének világfelfogása PANTEISTA.


http://galaxy.elte.hu/~patkos/tudkomm/komm-09-1.doc


----------



## Asperrimus (2009 December 31)

najahuha írta:


> *"......mostan parancsolja az embereknek, mindenkinek mindenütt, hogy megtérjenek: .."*
> ( Károlyi: ApCsel, 17:30 )
> 
> És ez alkalmat teremtett arra, hogy a kereszténység vagy a kereszténység nevében szó szerint tűzzel-vassal terjesztődjön.
> .



Kedves Najahuha!

A keresztény hit valójában ultimátum. Isten parancsolja mindenkinek mindenhol, hogy megtérjen. Ugyanakkor Isten senkire nem kényszeríti rá a kegyelmét. Nem kell az új szellem? Megtarthatod a régit. Nem kell a megváltás? Megtarthatod a rabságot. Nem kell az evangélium? Nem kell az élet? Nem kell Isten országa? Nem kell a gyógyulás, a szabadulás, az áldás? A tied maradhat a rossz hír, a vereség, a kudarc, tied maradhat a halál, a pokol, megtarthatod az összes nyavalyádat, az összes démonodat, és az összes átkodat.De biztos, hogy a következményeket hordozni fogod.
A keresztesek és mindazok, akik erőszakkal "térítettek", valójában egy politikai hatalom térnyerését szolgálták a kereszténynek nevezett ideológia köntösében, aminek semmi köze nem volt a Bibliához.Jézus azt mondta hallgatóságának, akik - ahogy maga Jézus is - egytől-egyig zsidók, esetleg a nemzetekből áttértek voltak, hogy lesz idő, amikor majd az Ő nevében fogják gyilkolni őket. Ez igaznak bizonyult a történelem során Jézus követőire is, és a zsidóságra is. De Jézus azt is egyértelművé tette, hogy bár a gyilkosok azt gondolják, hogy ők valójában isteni tiszteletet végeznek a gyilkolás által, de ennek semmi köze Istenhez. Jézus sem, és a követői sem voltak gyilkosok, így az a logikus, ha a gyilkosokat nem tekintjük Jézus követőinek akkor sem, ha ők Jézusra hivatkoznak. Jézus senkinek nem adott ilyen jogot, hogy erőszakkal kényszerítse rá az emberekre azt, amit nem is lehet. Jézus azt mondta, hogy amikor eljön az Igazság Szelleme, vagyis a Szent Szellem, Ő megfeddi vagy meggyőzi a világot a bűnről, az igazságról és az ítéletről. Ahol nem a Szent Szellem kenete, hanem az erőszak próbálja az embereket megnyerni, ott az emberek legfeljebb arról lesznek meggyőzve, hogy az agresszorok mögött nagyobb erő áll, mint mögöttük, és jobban járnak, ha beadják a derekukat, ez azonban nem változtat meg senkit sem. Jézus azonban azt mondta, ha újjá nem születtek, nem láthatjátok az Isten országát. Az Isten országáról pedig azt mondja a Biblia, hogy nem beszédben áll, hanem erőben. Ez az erő azonban nem politikai erő, nem katonai erő, hanem szellemi erő, ami nem manipulatív, hanem tiszteletben tartja az ember szabad akaratát.
Még annyit, hogy Pál apostol megtérése után soha - előtte igen , de utána soha - nem akarta az akaratát ráerőszakolni senkire sem. Athénba sem katonai sereg élén érkezett, és nem katonai erőfölénnyel a háta mögött mondta el az idézett beszédet. Az hogy esetleg egyesek felhatalmazva érzik, vagy érezték magukat az erőszakos "térítésre", akár Pál beszédére hivatkozva, még nem jelent semmit. Ha valaki kifogást keres az erőszakos szándékainak az alátámasztására, az valószínűleg még a tánc és illemórák tanításait is fel tudja használni.


----------



## Karesz28 (2009 December 31)

Asperrimus írta:


> A keresztény hit valójában ultimátum. Isten parancsolja mindenkinek mindenhol, hogy megtérjen. Ugyanakkor Isten senkire nem kényszeríti rá a kegyelmét. Nem kell az új szellem? Megtarthatod a régit. Nem kell a megváltás? Megtarthatod a rabságot. Nem kell az evangélium? Nem kell az élet? Nem kell Isten országa? Nem kell a gyógyulás, a szabadulás, az áldás? A tied maradhat a rossz hír, a vereség, a kudarc, tied maradhat a halál, a pokol, megtarthatod az összes nyavalyádat, az összes démonodat, és az összes átkodat. De biztos, hogy a következményeket hordozni fogod.


Ha jól emlékszem az ótestamentumban ezek a bizonyos következmények nem egy ember halálát okozták, mégpedig nem is másodkézből hívők vagy papok által (ami mondjuk tény hogy sokkalta gyakoribb volt) hanem maga a jó isten megtorlásai által.

Persze nem vagyok biblia szakos, de azért végeredményben mégis csak oda lyukadunk ki hogy a jó isten szanaszét terrorizálta az emberiséget de legalábbis az ő népét majd miután látta hogy azok átveszik a tendenciáit, leküldte egyetlen egy fiát mint ügyvédet hogy szerződés módosítás lesz és belátja hogy kénytelen vállalni ennek költségeit.

Ha az ótestamentum nem létezne, azt mondanám hogy rendben, elfogadható az érvelésed, azonban így... hát nem tudom. Még legjobb esetben is kétségesnek tartom hogy az a bizonyos mindenható úr isten tudja hogy mit csinál.


----------



## Asperrimus (2009 December 31)

siriusB írta:


> Jézus nevében sok méltatlan ember beszélt az elmúlt 2000 év alatt és sok rémséget elkövettek olyanok, akik a mai napig vallják, hogy elegendő a bűn elkövetése után bocsánatért esedezni a Teremtőhöz és máris minden rendben van.
> 
> Nem értem a mai napig sem, hogy mi szükség volt arra, hogy mindenáron bizonyítsák a "jogfolytonosságot" az Ó- és az Újszövetség között annak ellenére, hogy a zsidók berzenkednek ellene, maga a pápa is kijelenti (igaz utána gyorsan jobblétre szenderült), hogy a sumer teremtéstörténetből alkotott Ószövetségtől ideje volna a kereszténységnek eltávolodni.
> 
> ...




Kedves SiriusB!

A Biblia úgy mutatja be Krisztust,mint aki öröktől fogva van és egy, de nem azonos az Atyával és egy, de nem azonos a Szent Szellemmel.Az Atya a világot, benne az emberrel és mindennel a Krisztusért és a Krisztus által teremtette, sőt a Krisztus hatalmának szavával tartja fenn. Az is nyilvánvaló, hogy az ó szövetség idején a zsidók Istene a Krisztus volt, aki úgy lett emberré, hogy letette az istenségét, kiüresítette magát és egyetlen pici magként lett belehelyezve a Szent Szellem által a Mária méhében lévő petesejtbe. Amikor emberként a világra született, semmi egyéb különbség nem volt közte és miközöttünk, csak az, hogy benne nem volt bűn a születésétől fogva, de egész földi pályafutását is bűntelenül tette meg. Mind ezután önként adta oda az életét váltságul a világért, magára vette minden bűnünket, az összes következményével, meghalt értünk, lement a Pokolba, majd Isten Szelleme feltámasztotta mégpedig nem szellemként, hanem hús és csont testben és felvitetett a Mennybe és mindazt, amiről lemondott, amikor kiüresítette magát és emberré lett visszakapta, sőt még annál is többet. A Biblia pedig azt mondja, hogy akik Őt befogadják, azok hatalmat kapnak, hogy Isten fiaivá legyenek, megbocsáttatnak a bűneik és egy új életet kapnak Istentől itt és most. Ha pedig készségesen és engedelmesen viszonyulnak Istenhez, akkor teljesen átformálódik az egész életük és képesek bűn nélkül élni, ám ha mégis vétkeznek, de megbánják, akkor Jézus Vére újra megtisztítja őket. De Isten nem engedi magát palira venni: ha az ember szándékosan követ el valami aljasságot - gondolván, hogy Isten úgyis megbocsájt- az biztos, hogy minimum olyan isteni leckében részesül, ami örökre elveszi a kedvét az ilyen játékoktól, de még az is előfordulhat, hogy visszautasításban részesül.
Amikor Jézus azt mondta a hallgatóinak, hogy ti az ördög atyától vagytok, akkor azt állította, hogy azok az emberek az ördögéi, ahogy mindenki az övé, amíg Krisztushoz nem menekül.
Mindebben nem kötelező hinni, hiszen a kegyelem időszakában élünk,és Isten elnézi a tudatlanság idejét, ám ha valaki nem ismeri a törvényt, az nem mentesíti a következmények alól. De azt tartom tisztességes eljárásnak, ha már a Bibliára hivatkozunk, akkor ismerjük meg, hogy mit mond és mit nem!
A jogfolytonosság tagadásával kapcsolatban csak annyit, hogy a zsidók testületileg tagadták Jézust,vagyis ez csupán a hatalom hivatalos álláspontja volt. De Jézus és minden követője szintén zsidó volt, ahogy Jézus feltámadása után sok-sok ember fogadta el Őt, pedig éveknek kellett eltelnie, amíg Péter elment Kornéliusz házába, és nyilvánvaló lett előttük, hogy a kegyelem nemcsak a zsidóké, de a többi nemzeté is. Addig csak zsidók és áttértek számára hirdették az evangéliumot. 
Egyébként a bűnbeesés után ígéretet tett Isten az embernek, egész pontosan Évának, hogy az asszony magva, vagyis leszármazottja a Sátán fejére fog taposni. Ábrahámnak ígéretet tett Isten, hogy az ő magvában, vagyis leszármazottjában megáldatnak minden nemzetek. A Biblia szerint a Názáreti Jézus ez a leszármazott, aki a Kígyó fejére taposott. Ezért fontos a Biblia szerint a jogfolytonosság.






siriusB írta:


> ... Jézus Istene nem az a bosszúálló, néhol szinte vérszomjas alak, akit az Ószövetséget lapozva megismerhetünk.
> 
> Amikor Káin és Ábel felkínálják neki az áldozatukat és ő látványosan elfordul Káintól - nem maga provokálja ki a gyilkosságot? Milyen szülő az, aki szándékosan teszi féltékennyé a gyermekét?
> 
> ...




A példádban teljesen figyelmen kívül hagyod, hogy az ember átlépte az Isten által adott védőkorlátot,vagyis vétke által a Sátán uralma alá került, így a szelleme a halál uralma alá. Káin és Ábel mindez után fogantatott és ugyanígy a halál árnyéka alatt született, ahogy minden ember azóta. A vérontásra azért van szükség, hogy a bűn bocsánatot nyerhessen. ( Ó szövetség). Zöldségekkel nem lehet engesztelő áldozatot bemutatni, ezért nem tekintett Isten Káin ajándékaira, de azt mondta neki, "ha jól cselekszel, emelt fővel járhatsz."Vagyis Isten nem zárkózott el Káin elől, azt is megmondta, hogy neki is van lehetősége emelt fővel járni, de ehhez jól kell cselekednie.Ez az ő esetében az lett volna, hogy ő is engesztelő áldozatot mutat be Istennek. Nem kell azonban megijedni, mert Jézus Krisztus az engesztelő áldozat a világ bűneiért, vagyis nem kell ma már senkinek sem meghalni, sem állatot áldozni, csak abban az egy mindenre elégséges áldozatban kell hinni.
Még annyit, hogy Isten Káinnak és Ábelnek nem volt az apja, legfeljebb a nagyapja, de mivel Ádám miatt az egész emberi nem kiesett Isten uralma alól és bekerült a Sátán uralma alá, ezért mindenkinek azzal kell kezdenie, ha Isten felé akar fordulni, hogy helyreállítja a kapcsolatát, egyházi terminológiával mondva megtér. Ezt Krisztus engesztelő áldozata óta az újjászületés követi, amikor Isten újjáteremti az ember szellemét, ami által Isten valóságos gyermekévé válunk. Így lesz Isten az Apánk, mégpedig nem a mostoha apánk, ahogy mi nem csupán fogadott gyermekei vagyunk.
Ez mind a Biblia tanítása, amit lehet kritizálni, vagy elvetni, de ha Bibliára hivatkozunk, akkor legyünk tisztában azzal, amit mond.

Amit mondtam, alá is tudom támasztani a Bibliából, ha erre igény van.


----------



## Asperrimus (2009 December 31)

Ernoe írta:


> Egy a sok "imahatást vizsgálo" kisérletböl Darwin unokatestvérétöl Francis Galtontol származik aki
> tudományos modszereket alkalmazva megvizsgálta, hogy az emberek imája valamiféle "effektussal"
> jár vagy sem.
> 
> ...



Kedves Ernoe!

Az imádkozás során nagyon nem mindegy, hogy ki és hogyan imádkozik. Isten nem hallgat meg minden imát, csak azt, amit a szövetségi kapcsolaton belül levő emberek hittel mondanak el. Ha pedig az általad felhozott kísérletek során nem tettek hangsúlyt arra, hogy azok , akik imádkoznak valóban benne legyenek a szövetségi kapcsolatban - megtérés, újjászületés, hit, keresztségek, stb. - akkor a kísérlet legfeljebb annyit igazol, hogy az ima nem mindenkinél működik, az említett okokból, de ehhez nem kell kísérlet, mert ez a Bibliában is benne van.

Mindezek mellett van saját véleményem az evolúció kérdésköréről is, majd egy másik alkalommal kifejtem.


----------



## Asperrimus (2009 December 31)

Karesz28 írta:


> Ha jól emlékszem az ótestamentumban ezek a bizonyos következmények nem egy ember halálát okozták, mégpedig nem is másodkézből hívők vagy papok által (ami mondjuk tény hogy sokkalta gyakoribb volt) hanem maga a jó isten megtorlásai által.
> 
> Persze nem vagyok biblia szakos, de azért végeredményben mégis csak oda lyukadunk ki hogy a jó isten szanaszét terrorizálta az emberiséget de legalábbis az ő népét majd miután látta hogy azok átveszik a tendenciáit, leküldte egyetlen egy fiát mint ügyvédet hogy szerződés módosítás lesz és belátja hogy kénytelen vállalni ennek költségeit.
> 
> Ha az ótestamentum nem létezne, azt mondanám hogy rendben, elfogadható az érvelésed, azonban így... hát nem tudom. Még legjobb esetben is kétségesnek tartom hogy az a bizonyos mindenható úr isten tudja hogy mit csinál.



Ne keverjük a régit az újjal, mert abból nem sok jó származna! Az ó szövetség nélkül lehetetlen lett volna az új. De nem ez a valódi kérdés. Jézus azt mondja, hogy ha valaki tenni akarja Isten akaratát, az megismerheti erről a tudományról, hogy igaz-e, hogy Istentől van-e. Azt is mondta, hogy a világ nem lát engem többé, de ti - vagyis a követői - megláttok engem, mert én élek, ti is élni fogtok. Vagyis Jézus megismerhető, nem kell a halálig várni. Az embernek azt kell tisztáznia önmagában, hogy vajon akkor is akarja-e tudni az igazságot, ha az nem őt igazolja?Akarja-e tudni, hogy valóban él-e Jézus, vagy már eldöntötte a kérdést? Mindazok számára, akik nem akarják megismerni az igazságot, a Biblia nem ígér semmit. 
De mindezeket kényszeríteni nem megengedett és nem is lehetséges. Amit lehetséges volna kényszeríteni az csak a kereszténység látszata,amiből már mindenkinek elege volt.


----------



## Ernoe (2009 December 31)

> Az imádkozás során nagyon nem mindegy, hogy ki és hogyan imádkozik. Isten nem hallgat meg minden imát,


*Kedves Aer.*

Ami a királyi családért folyo imát jelenti ott "profik" voltak mert az Anglikán egyház
papjai imádkoznak minden misében értük.

A korházos esetben is gondolom szakértök voltak az imamondásnál hisz az egész kisérlet
vallásos intézményektöl volt kezdeményezve és végrehajtva.

Igaz én is ugy látom, hogy az Istenek észrevették, hogy az ázsiaiak az imamalmokkal, a müesinek 
a kassettárol lejátszott imáravalohivással, a keresztény templomok az elektromos harangozoval 
átakarják verni az Urat.

Boldog Ujévet !


----------



## najahuha (2009 December 31)

*Klaus Matefi :



Jézus nem azonos Krisztussal! 


Az ószövetségi elképzelések szerint a világnak kétféle Messiás (מָשִׁיחַ) adatott. Az egyik Messiás a "Messiás József fia" (Mashiach ben Yosef), akihez úgymond az "első eljövetel" fűződik, a másik pedig akire a vallásos zsidóság évezredek óta várt, "Messiás Dávid fia" (Mashiach ben David), akihez a "második eljövetelt" [*1] utalták. 

Mi is a különbség a két elképzelés között? 

Mint tudjuk, az Ó és Újszövetség egy kötetbe van foglalva Biblia címszó alatt. A két tanítás kifejezetten eltérő, ellentétes tanokat tartalmaz. Ezt leghatásosabban néhány idézettel lehet szemléltetni:* 

Mózes V., Deuteronomium, héber: Devarim - דברים 
15,6 Mert az Úr, a te Istened megáld téged, a miképen megmondotta néked; és sok népnek adsz zálogos kölcsönt, te pedig nem kérsz kölcsönt, és sok népen fogsz uralkodni, és te rajtad nem uralkodnak. 

23,20 Az idegentől vehetsz kamatot, de a te atyádfiától ne végy kamatot, hogy megáldjon téged az Úr, a te Istened mindenben, a mire kinyújtod kezedet, azon a földön, a melyre bemégy, hogy bírjad azt. 

*illetve* 

Lukács evangálium 
6,35 Hanem szeressétek ellenségeiteket, és jól tegyetek, és adjatok kölcsönt, semmit érte nem várván; és a ti jutalmatok sok lesz, és ama magasságos Istennek fiai lesztek: mert Ő jóltévő a háládatlanokkal és gonoszokkal. 


Mózes III., Levitikus, héber: Vajikra - ויקרא 
24,20 Törést törésért, szemet szemért, fogat fogért; a milyen sérelmet ő ejtett máson, olyan ejtessék rajta is. 

Mózes V. 
19,21 Ne szánakozz rajta! Életet életért, szemet szemért, fogat fogért, kezet kézért, lábat lábért! 


*Ez a krisztusi törvény már "természetellenes" módon jelenik meg a keresztény etikában:* 


"Ha megdobnak kővel, dobd vissza kenyérrel!" 


*A zsidó vallás hívei elé reális, elérhető célokat tűz ki vallásuk tanítása: hatalmat, jólétet, földi gazdagságot. Ezzel szemben a keresztény hívő tömegeknek be kell érniük a soha meg nem valósuló túlvilági [*2] igéretekkel: "holtak feltámadása", "mennyek országa", stb..* 

János evangélium 
5,24 Bizony, bizony, mondom néktek: aki hallja az én igémet, és hisz abban, aki elküldött engem, annak örök élete van; sőt ítéletre sem megy, hanem átment a halálból az életbe. 
5,25 Bizony, bizony, mondom néktek, hogy eljön az óra, és az most van, amikor a halottak hallják az Isten Fiának a hangját, és akik meghallották, élni fognak. 

Máté evangélium 
5,3 Kik a boldogok? Boldogok a lelki szegények, mert övék a mennyek országa. 
5,11 Boldogok vagytok, ha énmiattam gyaláznak és üldöznek titeket, és mindenféle rosszat hazudnak rólatok. 
5,12 Örüljetek és ujjongjatok, mert jutalmatok bőséges a mennyekben, hiszen így üldözték a prófétákat is, akik előttetek éltek. 


*A kétféle Messiás-elképzelés alapján a keresztények "túlvilági boldogságra, fizetségre" számíthatnak, a hívő zsidóság pedig a vallási elképzeléseik földi dolgokra vonatkozó realizálódására:* 

Jelenések könyve 
19,15 Szájából éles kard jött ki, hogy megverje vele a népeket: mert Ő vasvesszővel fogja pásztorolni őket, és fogja taposni a mindenható Isten búsult haragjának borsajtóját. 


*"Messiás József fia" Jézus személyében lett az Újszövetség íróinak jóvoltából a népek Messiása. A szeretet és megbocsájtás tanai tűzzel-vassal lettek a világ népei között terjesztve, megtiltva a népeknek a saját, törzsi hitük gyakorlását. Évszázadokon keresztül a kereszténységbe az lett beplántálva, hogy ők a "kiválasztottak", és az Ószövetség hívei is meg fognak a végidőkben térni a "szeretet vallásához". Ma elismerten a "végidőket" éljük, II. János Pál pápa az eddigi vatikáni gyakorlattal ellentétben a zsidóságot jelentette ki a "kiválasztott népnek" [*3]. 

Természetesen sose volt és ezután se lesz "kiválasztott nép", főleg egy globalizálódó világban nem megengedhető ez a fajta nacionalista megnyilvánulás, ami a nemzetközi gyakorlatban egy elítélt és megbélyegzett dolognak számít! Minden ember vallásától, népi hovatartozásától, bőre színétől függetlenül azonos, egyenlő! Persze mindenki különböző születési adottságokkal rendelkezik, de ez más téma. 

A zsidó vallási vezetés soha nem ismerte azt el (helyesen!), hogy Jézus azonos volna Krisztussal! 
Mit is mond erről az Újszövetség?* 

János első levele 
2,22 *Ki a hazug, ha nem az, aki tagadja, hogy Jézus a Krisztus? Ez az antikrisztus, mert tagadja az Atyát és a Fiút.* 
4,2 Erről ismerjétek meg az Isten Lelkét: valamely lélek Jézust testben megjelent Krisztusnak vallja, az Istentől van; 
4,3 És valamely lélek nem vallja Jézust testben megjelent Krisztusnak, nincsen az Istentől: és az az antikrisztus lelke, a melyről hallottátok, hogy eljő; és most e világban van már. 


*Ezek szerint II. János Pál pápa nem ismerte saját hitének tanításait? Vagy esetleg találó az a cikk, mely a jeruzsálemi látogatása időpontjában jelent meg egy vallásos zsidó weboldalon [*4]? 

Ha tényleg egy Istentől (a keresztény egyházak szerinti "szeretet Istenétől") ered (amit maga Jézus is cáfolt [*5]) az Ószövetség törvénytára is, és a zsidó vallás a kiválasztott nép vallása, úgy miért nem azokat a törvényeket teszik kötelezővé a Keresztény Egyházak a hívő tömegeiknek? Hisz a két törvénykezés nem éppen egyforma etikai szempontból... 


A feltételezett történelmi Jézus születési adottságánál fogva a "JÓ" megtestesítőjeként jött a világra: 

Jézus születése [*6]: i.e. 8. 02.10 
-7.02.10 12:11 UT +2.00 jeruzsálemi idő (3753. Adar 1.) 
Nap-Holdkonjunkció: 20,1° Vízöntõ, -Mars-Szaturnusz-Uránusz konjunkció: 29,3°/27,8°/27,4° Vízöntõ 

Jézus születése pillanatában a negatív hatású planéták a Nap mögött erős hatáscsökkenést szenvedtek az asztrológiai szabályzók szerint. 

A keresztrefeszítésekor elhagyta Õt a szellemadó Atyja, a bűn és a halál szelleme (Lucifer!) [*7] lett az úr:* 

Máté evangéliuma 
27,46 *"Éli, éli, lamá sabaktáni!" azaz: "Én Istenem, én Istenem, miért hagytál el engemet?"* 

*Jézus keresztrefeszítése [*8]: 
25.04.01. 22:19 UT +2.00 Jeruzsálem ( 3785.Nisan 14/15.- Pessah ünnepe!) 
Nap-Mars-Szaturnusz konjunkció: 9,8°/10,8°/4° Kos, -Hold oppozíció: 9,8° Mérleg, -Uránusz quadrat: 9,7° Rák, (-Neptunusz oppozíció: 12,7° Bak) 
("Magára vette a Világ összes bűneit" [*9]. A hagyomány egy "T" alakú keresztet [*10] említ.) 

Az Újszövetség szerint ez a kereszt lenne a "vízválasztó" Jézus Krisztus és Krisztus Jézus között...* 

Rómabelieknek írt levél 
6. fejezet 
3. *Avagy nem tudjátok-é, hogy akik megkeresztelkedtünk Krisztus Jézusba (*Krisztusban!), az Ő (*Jézus!) halálába keresztelkedtünk meg?* 
4. *Eltemettettünk azért Ő vele (*Jézus!) együtt a keresztség által a halálba: hogy miképen feltámasztatott Krisztus a halálból az Atyának dicsősége által, azonképen mi is új életben járjunk.* 
5. Mert ha az Ő halálának hasonlatossága szerint vele egygyé lettünk, bizonyára feltámadásáé szerint is azok leszünk. 
6. Tudván azt, hogy a mi ó emberünk Ő vele megfeszíttetett, hogy megerőtelenüljön a bűnnek teste, hogy ezután ne szolgáljunk a bűnnek: 
7. *Mert aki meghalt (*Jézus!), felszabadult a bűn alól.* 
23. *Mert a bűn zsoldja halál; az Isten kegyelmi ajándéka pedig örök élet a mi Urunk Krisztus Jézusban.* 


*A feltételezett "feltámadáskor", Jézus halála pillanatában nem Jézus támadt fel, hanem az Újszövetség Krisztusa, aki nem azonos az Ószövetség Krisztusával. Jézus feltételezett történelmi keresztrefeszítése ugyan egy "T" kereszt hatása alatt történt, amit a születésekor együttálló öt égitest alkotott (Nap, Hold, Mars, Szaturnusz, Uránusz) és ez szintén "Isten 72 szellemének" ("Shem ha-Mephorash") egyik kozmikus forrása [*11], de a zsidó vallás misztériuma egy olyan kereszt szellemétől (Krisztus - Immánuel) várta a Messiásuk eljövetelét, mely a Shem ha-Mephoprash legerősebb hatását [*12] képviseli! Ennek a keresztfajtának az időszakonkénti megjelenése (Ábrahám óta 13 alkalommal!) végigkísérte és rányomta bélyegét bizonyítottan a zsidóság történelmére! 

A zsidó Messiás, Immánuel az ősi zsidó vallási elvárások jegyében az 1999.08.11.-i napfogyatkozással hatásfokozott kozmikus kereszt [*13] szülötte: 

1999.08.11. 11:09 UT 
Nap-Hold konjunkció: 18,4° Oroszlán; -Uránusz oppozíció: 14,7° Vízöntő; -Mars quadrat: 16,9° Skorpió; -Szaturnusz oppozíció: 16,9° Bika 
(teljes napfogyatkozás!)* 

Jelenések könyve 
12,3 Feltűnt egy másik jel is az égen: íme, egy hatalmas tűzvörös sárkány, 

"- *A sárkány leesése által van Krisztusnak hatalma.* (201.old.) 
-*A sárkányt mint ördögöt és sátánt ételmezik.* (272.old.) [*14]" 


*Az 1999.08.11.-én teljes napfogyatkozással hatásfokozott kozmikus keresztet a kozmikus hatások királyának is nevezhetjük, de negatív előjellel. 
Erre a napra´"jósolta" Nostradamus (asztrológus, "próféta") a "rettegés Királyát földreszállni". Egyetlenegy dátumot adott meg, az ez volt (Julian. kal.). 
Ez a dátum azonos az egyes vallások által elnevezett "új Ádám" , "új Teremtés", "új Ég és Föld", "új égi és földi Jerusálem", "valódi keresztrefeszítése a "kozmikus Jézusnak"", "idők vége", "holtak feltámadása", stb.-vel és ez egybeesik Immánuel (a zsidók által évezredek óta várt Messiás, Immánuel - "Velünk az Isten"), Imam Mahdi (a Síiták által várt "rejtőzködő Imám", a 12.), Maitreya, stb. "földreszállásával" - születésével (amit a Jelenések Könyve részletez - a "Fekete Madonna" szüli meg. Az EU jelképe a 12 sárga ötágú csillag. [*15]) 


A kozmikus Jézus valódi keresztje ez a fenti kereszt, melyből a kozmikus Krisztus "támadt fel"! Erre jött rá 1114-ben a Templomos Lovagrend néhány tagja. Meglepő módon rövid időn belül a megalakulásuk után megkaptak mindennemű kiváltságot a pápától, sőt számukra a pápa az ószövetségi kamattörvények praktizálását is engedélyezte, ami minden időben egy keresztény számára tiltott volt. 

Mit is mondott a két utolsó pápa Krisztusról?* 

*"- Az evangéliumok Krisztusa, a megígért és az eljövendő isteni megszabadító, az üdvtörténet távlatában már nem csak a "Krisztus", hanem - "Kyrios (Küriosz), Khrisztosz", Izrael Messiása és az egész emberiség egyetlen Megváltója.* (569.old.) 
- Az újraegyesített Németországban tett apostoli látogatása során II. János Pál pápa Berlinben 1996 június 23.-án, vasárnap az Úrangyala elimádkozásakor, jelentette be az Európával foglalkozó különleges püspöki szinódus összehívását. A Lineamenta, azaz a munkadokumentumtervezet arra szólítja fel az európai helyi egyházakat, hogy vizsgálják felül sajátos körülményeiket az Atlanti-óceántól az Uralig terjedő kontinens földrajzi és egyházi valóságában. A Földrész húsz évszázaddal ezelőtt lépett az Úr szava által megvilágított útra. *Csak egy új evangelizálás, az Úrral való újabb találkozás élesztheti fel a reményt! *Lehetővé kell tenni, hogy a Földrész nagy lelki erői mindenütt kibontakozhassanak és teremtsék meg a valódi vallási, társadalmi és gazdasági újjászületés korszakának feltételeit. *Ez lesz az új evangelizálás gyümölcse! Jézus Krisztus a remény forrása! 
Európa történelme, az emmauszi tanítványokhoz hasonlóan, az Úrral való találkozás felé halad!* 
Reménységünk oka nem saját képességeinkbe vetett bizalom, hanem a feltámadt Krisztus ígérete! (628.old.)" [*16] 


""A Kereszt a szeretet és az üdvösség eszköze" - mondta beszédében XVI. Benedek pápa a vasárnapi Úrangyala elimádkozásakor 
Az Oltáriszentség a halál és a dicsőség misztériuma, csakúgy, mint a Kereszt, amely nem egy véletlen kellék, hanem eszköz, amelynek révén Krisztus belépett dicsőségébe és az egész emberiséget kiengesztelte, leküzdve minden ellenségeskedést. Ezért a liturgia arra buzdít bennünket, hogy bizalommal teli reménnyel imádkozzunk: „Mane nobiscum Domine! Maradj velünk Urunk, aki szent Kereszteddel megváltottad a világot!” 
Amikor szentáldozáshoz járulunk, Máriához hasonlóan és vele egységben átöleljük a keresztfát, amelyet Jézus, szeretetével az üdvösség eszközévé alakított át, „Áment”, „Igent” mondunk a keresztre feszített és feltámadt Szeretetre." [*17] 


*"Krisztus a kezdet, az elsőszülött a holtak közül, hogy övé legyen az elsőség mindenben"* 
Szerdán délelőtt az általános kihallgatás során XVI. Benedek pápa a Kolosszeiekhez írt páli levél *Krisztus himnuszáról elmélkedett, amelyben az Apostol Krisztusról, a világegyetem és a történelem Uráról fest hatalmas freskót. 
Krisztus, aki „az elsőszülött minden teremtmény között”, előbb van az egész teremtésnél, mivel Isten „Benne teremtett mindent a mennyben és a földön, a láthatókat és a láthatatlanokat. Az ősi héber hagyomány is azt tanítja, hogy az egész világ a Messiás eljöveteléért lett teremtve."* [*18] 

*Ezzel szemben egy másik vélemény:* 

"- Lucifer "esése" a valóságban a "fényhozó" alászállása az anyagba,... 
Az angyal "esése" nélkül nincs megszabadítása az embereknek. (II.286.old) 
- Az Isten az Lucifer! Ez bizonyítja, hogy ez az Isten a valóságban a Sátán! (II.337.old.) 
- A helyes fordítása a Hermetic Order of the Golden Dawn-nak "Hermetikus Rendje az Aranyló Hajnalpirkadatnak". 
Az eredeti jelentése visszavezethető a már az antik világ által is ismert, és a gnosztikus Fényszimbólumból átvett 
jelző "aranyló hajnalpirkadat"-ra, mint ahogy nekünk a Lucifer-Hajnalcsillag mitosz átadja.(II.357.old.)" [*19] 


*Érdekes, hogy a keresztből, ami a bűn és a halál jelképe, hogyan lesz "szent kereszt"[*20], "a szeretet és az üdvösség eszköze", annak ellenére, hogy úgymond ezen szenvedett kínhalált Jézus, a benne hívők Messiása... 

A Keresztény Egyházakkal szemben vannak olyanok, akik állítják, hogy Jézus, az nem azonos Krisztussal:* 

*"Valentinosz a legkiemelkedőbb gnosztikus szerint két legfőbb aion létezik, az Atyáé és az első emberré, aki a mitosz szerint lesüllyedt az anyagba, majd ismét az égbeemelte magát. Ez a bukott aion egy lelket hozott létre, Krisztoszt, aki nem azonos Jézussal!"* [*21] 

"Annie Besant: *Krisztus és Maitreya azonosak, Jézus a mester egy másik személy volt,* természetesen ezt nem fogom a világ előtt nyílvánosságra hozni." [*22] 

"Leadbeater kutatásai folyamán felfedezte, hogy *Jézus és Krisztus két különböző személy volt!*" [*23] 

"- Steiner tanítása Krisztusról: Krisztus egy kozmikus lény, világegyetemi tényező. A golgotai pillanattól kezdve Krisztus a Földön Földdé lett, "földi központú szellem" lett, akit a beavatottak látnak, a többi emberek pedig éreznek és élveznek! (53.old.) 
- *A dornachi teosófus-templomban van egy Krisztuskép, melyet állítólag maga Steiner mintázott. Valódi torz alak: egyik szemét Luciferhez emeli ez a Krisztus felfelé, a másikat Ahrimánhoz lefelé!* (56.old.)" [*24] 


*Az a tapasztalatom, hogy a Jézus, Krisztus, Jézus Krisztus, Krisztus Jézus fogalmak szándékosan össze-vissza vannak alkalmazva, mintha egy és ugyanazzal a jelentéssel bírna. Ezzel a véleménnyel kapcsolatban se vagyok egyedül: 

"A "Jézus" és "Krisztus" egymástól elválasztva, olyan gyakran előfordul az Újszövetség irataiban, hogy az egyedüli lehetséges magyarázata a TUDATOS MANIPULÁLÁSA A SZÖVEGNEK." [*25]* 

*Az 1592 óta átdolgozott Vulgata változtatásai a Jézus Krisztus/Krisztus Jézus fogalmakra is kiterjedtek:* 

Pál második levele Timóteushoz 
1,1 Pál, *Jézus Krisztusnak* apostola, Isten akaratából, a *Krisztus Jézusban* való életnek ígérete szerint, 

Görögül: 
ΠΡΟΣ ΤΙΜΟΘΕΟΝ Β΄ 1 
1παυλος αποστολος *ιησου χριστου* δια θεληματος θεου κατ επαγγελιαν ζωης της εν *χριστω ιησου* [*26] 

Ad Timotheum II 1. 
1 paulo apostolo *ihsou cristou* dia qelhmato qeou kat epaggelian zwh th en *cristw ihsou* [*27] 

*A fenti bibliai idézet nem hibás fordítás, hanem egyértelműen egy sorban, félreérthetetlenül Jézus Krisztust és Krisztus Jézust említ, akik nem azonosak, hanem egymás ellentétei! Ugyanezt a mondatot már a keresztények tanítására használatos Vulgata más változatban tárja a hívő tömegek elé:* 

Vulgata 
Ad Timotheum II 1. 
Paulus apostolus *Christi Iesu* per voluntatem Dei secundum promissionem vitae quae est in *Christo Iesu* 

*A két változat között nagy a jelentésbeli eltérés! Az eredeti változat Jézus Krisztust és Krisztus Jézust említ, az átdolgozott kiadásban már csak Krisztus Jézust lehet fellelni. 

Erre egy hiányos ismeretekkel rendelkező jóhiszemű hívő azt mondaná, hogy semmit se jelent, hisz a két fogalom az ugyanazt a jelentést takarja, tehát JÉZUS KRISZTUS=Jézus=KRISZTUS JÉZUS=Krisztus... 

Természetesen ez téves felfogás! Jézus nem azonos Krisztussal, tehát JÉZUS KRISZTUS se azonos KRISZTUS JÉZUS-sal! 

A Jézus Krisztus/Krisztus Jézus fogalmak, folyamatosan váltakozó kozmikus periódusokat rejtenek magukban, amik mély ezotérikus mondanivalóval rendelkeznek. Ezeknek a váltakozó periódusoknak a mérföldkövei, a dualizmus által hangoztatott "Jó" és "Rossz" asztrológiai alapkövei, ami Jézus születését jelző Nap, Hold, Mars, Szaturnusz, Uránusz égitestek konjunkciója, ill. "metamorfózis" útján kialakult kozmikus kereszt, amit az említett planéták alkotnak, mégpedig olyan elhelyezkedésben, mint az 1999.08.11.-i napfogyatkozással hatásfokozott kozmikus keresztnél az látható. Ugyanezt szimbolizálja a Yin-Yang szimbólum. Jézus a kozmikus "Jót", Krisztus pedig a kozmikus ellenpárját személyesíti meg. Jézus a kereszten válik Krisztussá, már pedig ez a kereszt az abszolút negatív szellemi hatás forrása. A Jézus Krisztus fogalom egy szellemi irányt jelöl, a "Jó" átalakulását (metamorfózis) "Rosszá"! A kereszt a "Jó" szellem halálát jelenti [*28]. Nem Jézus támad fel a "kereszthalállal", hanem Krisztus! Krisztus feltámadása után Krisztus Jézus fogalom jelöli a további "szellemi irányt", ami egyszer ugyanúgy mint előzőleg, metamorfózis útján a kozmikus keresztből Jézusi planétakonstelláció lesz, azaz az említett öt égitest (Nap, Hold, Mars, Szaturnusz, Uránusz) konjunkciója! Ez a konjunkció a "Rossz" "halálát", és a "Jó" születését eredményezi. 

Egy Jézusi konstellációt ~102 évre követ általában az általam utoljára említett keresztfajta. Az elmúlt 6000 év alatt két esetben történt meg, hogy ~33 évre történt ez meg. Erről egy későbbi cikkemben fogok részletesen írni. 

A Reformátusok Lapjában olvasható egy cikk [*29] "A jövőt biztosító Jézus" címmel, amiben a következő mondat található: 
"Krisztus feltámadása az alapja annak, hogy hisszük, mi is feltámadunk." 

Az egyik bibliai idézet, amire ezt a "feltámadáshitet" alapozzák:* 

Pál első levele a korinthusiakhoz 
15,12 *Krisztus feltámadt, mi is feltámadunk* 
Ha pedig Krisztusról azt hirdetjük, hogy feltámadt a halottak közül, hogyan mondhatják közületek némelyek, hogy nincs halottak feltámadása? 
15,13 *Hiszen ha nincs a halottak feltámadása, akkor Krisztus sem támadt fel.* 
15,14 *Ha pedig Krisztus nem támadt fel, akkor hiábavaló a mi igehirdetésünk, de hiábavaló a ti hitetek is.* 
15,15 Sőt Isten hamis tanúinak is bizonyulunk, mert akkor Istennel szemben arról tanúskodtunk, hogy feltámasztotta a Krisztust, akit azonban nem támasztott fel, ha csakugyan nem támadnak fel a halottak. 
15,16 *Mert ha a halottak nem támadnak fel, Krisztus sem támadt fel.* 
15,17 Ha pedig Krisztus nem támadt fel, semmit sem ér a ti hitetek, még bűneitekben vagytok. 


*A hívő tömegek ezeket az ezotérikus tartalommal rendelkező magyarázatokat az egyházak közvetítésével a szó szoros értelemben veszik "készpénznek"! Mivel a test a lélek hordozója, így a test halálakor a lélek is megszűnik egzisztálni! A természet törvénye alapján tehát a halál=elmúlás! Se a "holtak feltámadása", se reinkarnáció nem létezik, csak a jóhiszemű hívő tömegek fantáziájában! Egy soha meg nem történhető, mesés, egykori "feltámadásban" ringatnia az embernek magát felesleges, nonszensz!* 


*"Krisztus a kezdet, az elsőszülött a holtak közül, hogy övé legyen az elsőség mindenben"* (XVI. Benedek pápa) [*18] 

Pál második levele Timóteushoz 
1,10 Ez most nyilvánvalóvá lett a mi Üdvözítőnk, Krisztus Jézus megjelenése által, aki megtörte a halál erejét, és az evangélium által világosságra hozta az elmúlhatatlan életet. 
1,13 Az egészséges beszéd példájának tekintsd, amit éntőlem hallottál, a Krisztus Jézusban való hitben és szeretetben. 

Pál levele a rómaiakhoz 
6,3. *Avagy nem tudjátok-é, hogy akik megkeresztelkedtünk Krisztus Jézusba (*Krisztusban!), az Ő (*Jézus!) halálába keresztelkedtünk meg?* 


*Rennes-le-Château-ban (Franciaország) található egy világhírű templom. A látogató miután belépett a templomba, egy "szenteltvíztartóval" találkozik, amit maga Asmodeus (Ashmodai, aki azonos a perzsa Aeshma Daeva démonnal) démon szobra tart [*30], aki a "gonosz szellemek" vezetője és egyben "bukott angyal"! A monda szerint csak akkor válik láthatóvá, ha a sárkányon lovagol. Ez a sárkány (kozmikus kereszt!) a Templom őrzője! Az hírlik róla, hogy ő a "halál" és az "ítélet" szelleme [*31]!* 

"*A keresztségben Krisztust öltjük magunkra (Gal 3,27, Kol 3,10), megkeresztelkedésünk óta Krisztus él bennünk, Krisztus élete lesz a mi életünk (2Kor 13,5; Gal 2,20). 
Igen, nemcsak az egyház, hanem mi is mindnyájan, akik a keresztségben Krisztushoz kapcsoltuk az életünket, a Názáreti Jézus "folytatása" vagyunk. *Szent Pállal együtt mi is elmondhatjuk: "Élek ugyan, de már nem én, hanem Krisztus él bennem" (Gal 2,20). 
[*32]" 

*Csakhogy a keresztelkedés nem minden időben a születés után közvetlenül történt, hanem a halál előtt!* 

"337. év húsvétjakor összehívott (Constantinus) néhány püspököt, letette bíbor köntösét, felöltötte a katekumenek fehér ruháját, majd Euszebiosz, Nikodémia püspöke megkeresztelte. Néhány nappal rá elhunyt. 
Akkoriban általános volt a keresztények között, hogy egészen a halálos ágyukig halogatták a keresztség felvételét. 
Ezt a gyakorlatot említi a Vallomásokban Szent Ágoston is, aki majdnem meghalt egy gyermekkori betegségben, és édesanyja már a megkeresztelését fontolgatta.( ! ) [*33]" 

"A gyermekeket a XIV. századi zsinati rendelkezések szerint nemsokkal a születés után kezdték megkeresztelni, jóllehet az egyház már a XII. században ajánlotta a születés utáni azonnali keresztséget. [*34]" 


*De mi is lehetett ennek a kettősségnek (keresztelés közvetlenül halál előtt, ill. a későbbiekben a születés után!) az oka? 

A két eltérő szokás abból kell eredjen, hogy aki halála előtt keresztelkedett, az Jézus Krisztus imádó volt, későbbiekben pedig az egyház a Krisztus Jézus imádást vezette be, tehát a születés utáni keresztelkedést! Ennek lényegéröl persze mit se tudnak a hívő tömegek... 


Tulajdonképpen a keresztény misztérium lényege a misztikus kígyóból sárkánnyá válás [*35] [*36] metamorfózis útján. Ez egy "örökmozgó rendszer", tehát a sárkányból ismét kígyó lesz, és így tovább. 

A kígyó nem azonos a sárkánnyal, hanem metamorfózis útján válik azzá! A kígyó az Újszövetség Jézus szellemének kozmikus forrását jelképezi, ami az Ószövetségben a bűn megszemélyesítője, a sárkány viszont a kozmikus kereszt szimbóluma, ami Jézus szellemének a halálát jelenti, viszont ez a Krisztus szellemének a forrása. Jól kivehető a "Jó" és a "Rossz" folyamatos, periódikus "harca". Ez a dualista szemlélet az Újszövetség által Jézus Krisztus/Krisztus Jézusba lett elrejtve. Ennek a két "iránynak" a folyamatossága egyben magába foglalja az időt, tehát az örökkévalóságot. Volt, van, lesz! 

Jézus keresztrefeszítésének egy alkímiai ábrázolása jól szemlélteti a kígyó keresztre való felszegezését! [*37] 

Jézus Krisztus meghalt, de Krisztus Jézus feltámadt! A két fogalom nem azonos! Egyik kiindulópontja Jézus, aki a kereszten "hal meg", a másiké Krisztus, aki a kereszt szelleme!* 

Jelenések könyve 
12,9 És levettetett a hatalmas sárkány, az ősi kígyó, akit ördögnek és Sátánnak hívnak, aki megtéveszti az egész földkerekséget; levettetett a földre, és vele együtt angyalai is levettettek. 

*Az előző idézet egyértelműen alátámasztja az általam eddig írottakat! A sárkány, "akit ördögnek és Sátánnak hívnak" korábban a kígyó volt, de sárkánnyá változott! 

Krisztus (Christos, görög: Χριστός) "felkentet" jelent, ami a Messiás görög megfelelője. A keresztény misztérium nem egy szóra, vagy egy szópárosra, hanem egy kozmikus történéssorozatra épül, ami magába öleli az időt. [*38] 

A Vatikán ezt a kérdést röviden interpretálja: "EGY SZEMÉLY ÉS KÉT LÉNYEG"... 



Források:* 

[*1] http://www.nai-israel.com/israel/articel/default?asp?CatID=41&ArticleID=117 
(Sajnos már nem elérhető!) 
Jesus oder Immanuel? 
Doch bleiben wir bei der Frage: Immanuel oder Jesus? Hat Gott im Nachhinein den Namen des Messias von Immanuel auf Jesus abgeändert? 
Nein, Gott hat nichts nachgebessert, sondern diese beide Namen waren schon immer im Heilsplan Gottes verankert. In Sacharja lesen wir von einer Vision, in der zwei Ölbäume den Tempelleuchter mit Öl versorgen: "Das sind die beiden Gesalbten, die vor dem Herrn der ganzen Erde stehen" (4,14). Hier handelt es sich jedoch nicht um zwei Messiase, sondern um zwei Erscheinungsformen des Messias, dessen Erlösungswerk die ganze Erde umfaßt - also Juden und Heiden. 
Zuerst: "Siehe, dein König kommt zu dir; gerecht und ein Retter (Jesus) ist er, demütig reitend auf einem Esel" (Sacharja 9,9.) Das ist der Messias ben Josef, der wie in Ägypten unter dem seinen Brüdern unbekannten Namen Zaphenat Paneas (Brot des Lebens) zuerst den Nichtjuden zum Heiland/Retter wurde (1.Mose 41,45). 
Danach: "sah ich, wie mit den Wolken des Himmels Einer kam, der wie eines Menschen Sohn aussah; ...Ihm wurde Macht, Ehre und Herrschaft verliehen, so daß alle Völker, Völkerstämme und Zungen ihm untertan waren (Immanuel). Seine Macht ist von ewiger Dauer" (Daniel 7,13-14). Das ist der Messias ben-David, der dann unter dem seinen Brüdern bekannten Namen "Ich bin Josef, euer Bruder" auftritt (1.Mose 45). 

Mit diesem sanftmütigen Messias unter dem Namen Jesu kann das jüdische Volk nichts anfangen, denn es wartet auf den verheißener Messias mit Namen Immanuel, der mit eisernem Stab die Völker regieren wird (Offenbarung 12,5; 19,15). 

--Jézus vagy Immánuel? 
De maradjunk a kérdésnél: Immánuel vagy Jézus? Megváltoztatta Isten utólag a Messás nevét Immánuelről Jézusra? 
Nem, Isten nem javított utána, hanem már mind a két név le volt horgonyozva Isten megváltástervében. Zakariástól olvashatunk egy látomást, amiben két olajfa táplálja olajjal a Templom világítótestét: "És mondá nékem: Ezek ketten az olajjal felkenettek, a kik az egész föld Ura mellett állnak." (4,14). Itt azonban nem két Messiásról, hanem két megjelenési formájáról van szó a Messiásnak, aminek a megváltásműve az egész Földet átfogja - tehát zsidókat és a pogányokat. 
Először: "Örülj nagyon, Sionnak leánya, örvendezz, Jeruzsálem leánya! Ímé, jön néked a te királyod; igaz és szabadító õ; szegény és szamárháton ülõ, azaz nõstényszamárnak vemhén. (Zakariás 9,9). Ez a Messiás József Fia, aki mint Egyiptomban a testvérei között Zaphenat Paneas (az élet kenyere) ismeretlen néven a nemzsidók megváltója/megmentője lett (I.Mózes 41,45 "És nevezé a Faraó József nevét Czafenát-Pahneákhnak, és adá néki feleségûl Aszenáthot, Potiferának On papjának leányát. És kiméne József Égyiptom földére.") 
Azután: "Látám éjszakai látásokban, és ímé az égnek felhõiben mint valami emberfia jõve; és méne az öreg korúhoz, és eleibe vivék õt. És ada néki hatalmat, dicsõséget és országot, és minden nép, nemzet és nyelv néki szolgála; az õ hatalma örökkévaló * hatalom, a mely el nem múlik, és az õ országa meg nem rontatik." (Dániel 7,13-14). Ez a Messiás Dávid Fia, aki a testvérei között az ismert néven lépett fel, "Én vagyok József, a ti testvéretek" (I.Mózes 45). 

Ezzel a Jézus nevű jámbor Messiással a zsidó nép nem tud mit kezdeni, hanem az Immánuel nevű megígért Messiásra vár, aki vaspálcával fogja a népeket kormányozni (Jelenések könyve 12,5; 19,15)-- 


[*2] Joseph Ratzinger: Isten és a világ (2004)(37.old) "Az igaz, hogy a túlvilág a keresztény élet perspektívájához tartozik. Ha ezt el akarnánk vetni, akkor jövőbeli kilátásaink igencsak töredékessé válnának. Az emberi életet durván megcsonkítanánk, ha pusztán annak a 70 vagy 80 évnek tartanánk, ameddig esetleg élünk. Ebben az esetben bizonyára elkezdenénk habzsolni az életet. Ha a pillanatnyi élet az egyetlen lehetőség, ami kijuthat nekem, akkor természetesen csakis azt kell néznem, hogy minél többet hozzak ki belőle és annyit gyűjtsek össze, amennyit csak lehet. így aztán másokra már nem lehetek tekintettel." 


[*3] http://www.jerusalem-schalom.de/zitate2.htm 
Papst Johannes Paul II.: 
"Israel ist das Volk Gottes, es ist der Ausdruck der Gemeinschaft Gottes mit den Menschen, es ist das auserwählte Volk. Dies ist nicht eine natürliche Tatsache oder eine kulturelle, es ist ein übernatürliches Faktum." 
--II.János Pál pápa: 
"Izrael az Isten népe, ez egy kifejezése az Isten gyülekezetének az emberekkel, ez a kiválasztott nép. Ez nem egy természetes vagy kultúrális tény, ez egy természetfölötti jelenség, (tény)".-- 


[*4] http://www.kimizion.org/st5760.html 
http://www.kimizion.org/5760/zaw60.html 
DAS ZENTRUM FÜR JÜDISCHE STUDIEN IN ISRAEL 
Anschrift: Sderot Hame'iri 2, Kirjat Mosche 
IL - 91032 Jerusalem ISRAEL Tel. +972 2 6511906 
Fax +972 2 6514820 http://www.machonmeir.org.il 
18. Adar-2 5760 (25.März.2000) 
Das Wort zum Papstbesuch 
"Rabbiner Moscheh ben Maimon ("Maimonides"), einer der 
größten jüdischen Weisen aller Zeiten, erklärte in seinen 
Ausführungen über das Ende des Christentums, daß die 
Christen eines Tages von ihren Überzeugungen ablassen und 
erkennen werden, wie sie von ihren Vorvätern und ihren 
Propheten belogen wurden:" 

--5760. II.Adar 18. 2000.március 25. 
Gondolat (szó) a pápa látogatásához 
"Moscheh ben Maimon ("Maimonides) rabbi, minden idők egyik legnagyobb zsidó bölcse elmagyarázta a levezetésében a kereszténység végét, hogy a keresztények egy napon rá fognak jönni és felismerik, hogyan lettek az ősatyáik és prófétáik által becsapva."-- 


[*5] János evangéliuma 
8,42 Jézus így szólt hozzájuk: "Ha az Isten volna a ti Atyátok, szeretnétek engem, mert én az Istentől indultam el, és tőle jövök; nem magamtól jöttem, hanem Ő küldött el engem. 
8,43 Miért nem értitek az én beszédemet? Mert hallani sem bírtátok az én igémet. 
8,44 Ti atyátoktól, az ördögtől származtok, és atyátok kívánságait akarjátok teljesíteni. Embergyilkos volt kezdettől fogva, és nem állt meg az igazságban, mert nincs benne igazság. Amikor a hazugságot szólja, a magáéból szól, mert hazug, és a hazugság atyja. 
8,45 Mivel pedig én az igazságot mondom, nem hisztek nekem.


----------



## siriusB (2009 December 31)

*"Jézus születése pillanatában a negatív hatású planéták a Nap mögött erős hatáscsökkenést szenvedtek az asztrológiai szabályzók szerint."

*Borzasztó hosszú és bonyolult fejtegetés, miközben senki nem tudja ki volt ő valójában (mármint a történelmi Jézus), egy személy vagy több személy, mikor született(mikor volt a* születése pillanata *) hol élt 12 és 30 éves kora között, hol azt követően, hogy "feltámadt" akart-e ő egyházat alapítani, ilyen egyházat akart-e alapítani...

El tudjátok képzelni azt, hogy arról a személyről aki a kereszténység oszlopa, ennyire kevés tudással bír a saját egyháza? Pálnak, csak lett volna módja arra, hogy ennek a fontos személyiségnek az élettörténetét dokumentálja és megőrizze?

Nagyonis jól tudták, hogy pontosan ki volt ő és ki nem volt. Tudták hol élt azokban az években és azt is hogy mit csinált. Egyszerűen nem illett bele az elképzelésekbe az ő igazi személyisége és hitvallása, ezért aztán alkottak maguknak egy olyan Jézust ami nekik megfelelt.

A Nag Hammadiban megtalált iratokban azért felsejlik itt-ott az igazi Jézus.

A fentiek miatt aztán nem is érdemes ennyi energiát belefektetni Matefi fejtegetéseinek megismerésébe. Legalábbis véleményem szerint.


----------



## siriusB (2009 December 31)

Asperrimus írta:


> Kedves SiriusB!
> 
> 
> Mindebben nem kötelező hinni, hiszen a kegyelem időszakában élünk,és Isten elnézi a tudatlanság idejét, ám ha valaki nem ismeri a törvényt, az nem mentesíti a következmények alól. De azt tartom tisztességes eljárásnak, ha már a Bibliára hivatkozunk, akkor ismerjük meg, hogy mit mond és mit nem!
> ...



Kedves Asperrimus!

Megtisztelsz azzal, hogy ilyen alapos és mindenre kiterjedő választ adsz a felvetéseimre. Köszönöm.
Sajnos nem érdemes egymás mellett elbeszélnünk, mert te minden magyarázatot magából a Bibliából vezetsz le, én pedig nem tudom másképp látni a Bibliát, mint kívülről, úgy mint az emberiség többi szent könyvét (a Védákat, a mohamedánok szent könyvét a Koránt, vagy a Zend Avestát).

Bevallom, egy kicsit mindig elcsodálkozom azon, hogyan lehet ennyire rabjává válni egy vallás tanításának - legyen az a Biblia vagy a Korán - a harmadik évezredben, amikor már semmi nem akadályozhat meg bennünket abban, hogy egy kicsit utánanézzünk a dolgoknak...

Ugye akkor, amikor az egyház foggal-körömmel harcolt az ellen, hogy a Bibliát a latinon kívül más nyelvre is le lehessen fordítani, akkor még lehettek eredményesek. Ma már azonban minden információ megszerezhető, ha kétségeid támadnának.

Neked, kedves Asperrimus nincsenek kétségeid, ezért aztán nem is tudod, hogy mit nem tudsz.  

Úgy gondolod, hogy én vagyok tudatlan, pedig hihetetlen mennyiségű tudás várhat arra, aki kételkedik... 

(Csak néhány mondatodat idéztem be helytakarékosság miatt.)


----------



## redlion (2009 December 31)

najahuha írta:


> *Klaus Matefi :*
> *Jézus nem azonos Krisztussal! *


 
Te ezt érted is? 
Inkább mondd el a saját szavaiddal. _Klaus Matefi-röl van itt egy topik is_.


----------



## Jaszladany (2010 Január 1)

Boldog Új Évet Mindenkinek!


----------



## pitti (2010 Január 1)

Jaszladany írta:


> Boldog Új Évet Mindenkinek!


Neked is nagyon boldog, sikerekben gazdag ujevet kivanok!!!:4:


----------



## najahuha (2010 Január 1)

Kedves siriusB !




siriusB írta:


> "Jézus születése pillanatában a negatív hatású planéták a Nap mögött erős hatáscsökkenést szenvedtek az asztrológiai szabályzók szerint."Borzasztó hosszú és bonyolult fejtegetés, *miközben senki nem tudja ki volt ő valójában (mármint a történelmi Jézus),* egy személy vagy több személy, mikor született(mikor volt a* születése pillanata *) hol élt 12 és 30 éves kora között, hol azt követően, hogy "feltámadt" akart-e ő egyházat alapítani, ilyen egyházat akart-e alapítani...
> 
> El tudjátok képzelni azt, hogy arról a személyről aki a kereszténység oszlopa, ennyire kevés tudással bír a saját egyháza? Pálnak, csak lett volna módja arra, hogy ennek a fontos személyiségnek az élettörténetét dokumentálja és megőrizze?
> 
> ...



Ehhez bővebb kifejtés kellene.

A Nag Hammadiból megmaradt iratok egy része 2. századi, többsége 4. századi kopt másolat. Mivel nincs eredeti, nincs igazán mivel összehasonlítani. Maximum a máshol föllelt és régebbi gnosztikus és hermetikus iratokkal.  Ebből kifolyólag Matefi fejtegetése végiggondolandó. Másik legfontosabb érv még, hogy a KERESZT alapvetően is vagy 40000 éve ÁBRÁZOLT ŐS-SZIMBÓLUM (MANDALA).
A legősibb szimbólumok egyike, ha nem a legősibb. Felülnézeti világmodell. Kibővített változata a szvasztika (= jó szerencse / Éden / halhatatlanság /. ( a Föld jele..... Egyébiránt ma a NŐI ivarúság jele is...) 
Ugyanúgy megvan az ősi indiánoknál, mint Kínában, mint a régi (Eurázsiában : lásd akár CUCUTENI kultúra) vagy a sztyeppei népeknél. (jÓMa ). Ugyanide hozható az OM (= AUM) hindu szimbólum. Az OM az univerzum teremtésekor elhangzott szent teremtő mag-szó (bija). Az „Om” a teremtés igéje, egy ősrezgés, mely eredetét tekintve öröktől való és az Abszolút Igazságot és a Legfelső Isteni Teremtőerőt képviseli. A hinduizmus szerint a „szent Om” szótag a védánta és a hindu filozófia szóban kifejezhető esszenciája. Az „Om” három hangból tevődik össze, ezek az „A”, „U”, és „M”. Noha három szótagból áll, mégis minden dolgot tartalmaz – ezzel fejezi ki a világ hármasságát, plusz a három egységéből összeálló teljességet. A három hang sok tételt jelöl, de valószínűleg a legfontosabb a világmindenség hármas aspektusa, a test-lélek-szellem: Az „A” jelképezi a durva anyagi világot (az ébrenlét állapota), az „U” az asztrálsíkot (az álom állapota), az „M” pedig az elmén túljutott állapotot szimbolizálja, tudati szintje a mélyalvás. A teljes szimbólum ezek együttesét szimbolizálja.

Egyébként az "M" az egyedüli olyan---- nazális zöngés----- hang, amely csukott szájjal is kimondható.

Egy érdekes adalék : A hangok gyakorisági sorrendjében az "M" rendszerint középen helyezkedik el...


----------



## najahuha (2010 Január 1)

redlion írta:


> Te ezt érted is?
> Inkább mondd el a saját szavaiddal. _Klaus Matefi-röl van itt egy topik is_.




Kedves redlion !

Ennél rövidebben nem lehet elmagyarázni.
Javasolnám mondatról mondatra haladni. HANGOSAN olvasva.


----------



## najahuha (2010 Január 1)

Asperrimus írta:


> Kedves SiriusB!
> 
> A Biblia úgy mutatja be Krisztust,mint aki öröktől fogva van és egy, de nem azonos az Atyával és egy, de nem azonos a Szent Szellemmel.Az Atya a világot, benne az emberrel és mindennel a Krisztusért és a Krisztus által teremtette, sőt a Krisztus hatalmának szavával tartja fenn. Az is nyilvánvaló, hogy az ó szövetség idején a zsidók Istene a Krisztus volt, aki úgy lett emberré, hogy letette az istenségét, kiüresítette magát és egyetlen pici magként lett belehelyezve a Szent Szellem által a Mária méhében lévő petesejtbe. Amikor emberként a világra született, semmi egyéb különbség nem volt közte és miközöttünk, csak az, hogy benne nem volt bűn a születésétől fogva, de egész földi pályafutását is bűntelenül tette meg. Mind ezután önként adta oda az életét váltságul a világért, magára vette minden bűnünket, az összes következményével, meghalt értünk, lement a Pokolba, majd Isten Szelleme feltámasztotta mégpedig nem szellemként, hanem hús és csont testben és felvitetett a Mennybe és mindazt, amiről lemondott, amikor kiüresítette magát és emberré lett visszakapta, sőt még annál is többet. A Biblia pedig azt mondja, hogy akik Őt befogadják, azok hatalmat kapnak, hogy Isten fiaivá legyenek, megbocsáttatnak a bűneik és egy új életet kapnak Istentől itt és most. Ha pedig készségesen és engedelmesen viszonyulnak Istenhez, akkor teljesen átformálódik az egész életük és képesek bűn nélkül élni, ám ha mégis vétkeznek, de megbánják, akkor Jézus Vére újra megtisztítja őket. De Isten nem engedi magát palira venni: ha az ember szándékosan követ el valami aljasságot - gondolván, hogy Isten úgyis megbocsájt- az biztos, hogy minimum olyan isteni leckében részesül, ami örökre elveszi a kedvét az ilyen játékoktól, de még az is előfordulhat, hogy visszautasításban részesül.
> Amikor Jézus azt mondta a hallgatóinak, hogy ti az ördög atyától vagytok, akkor azt állította, hogy azok az emberek az ördögéi, ahogy mindenki az övé, amíg Krisztushoz nem menekül.
> ...




Kedves Asperrimus !

Sajnos igazat kell adjak HELLER ÁGNESnek, amikor azt mondja:
Isten KIADTA a KEZÉBŐL a DÖNTÉS jogát, amikor lehetőséget adott az EMBERnek a választáshoz. Ezáltal nincs mit számonkérnie az emberiségen.
Az isteni JÓság eleve föltételezi a ROSSzat, mert a ROSSZ által képes a JÓ megnyilvánulni. Tudniillik ha nem lenne, akkor nem lenne mihez viszonyítani. Így aztán eleve isteni szükségszerűség a ROSSZ jelenléte...


----------



## Karesz28 (2010 Január 1)

Asperrimus írta:


> Ne keverjük a régit az újjal, mert abból nem sok jó származna! Az ó szövetség nélkül lehetetlen lett volna az új. De nem ez a valódi kérdés.


Pedig szerintem ez a kérdés eléggé valódi. Jézus atyja az eredeti szövetségében egy elég véres kezű apa volt amely minden különösebb gond nélkül törölt el életeket s városokat a föld színéről ha azok nem az általa kijelölt úton haladtak.

Az isten kép ami az ó szövetségből az új szövetség felé vezet sok minden lehet de az egyetemes szeretet és megbocsátás képe egészen biztosan nem.

Adott egy apa amely a gyermekeit tűzzel vassal a jó úton akarja tartani. Annyira, hogy az se érdekli hogy ha ezért meg kell ölnie őket. Aztán látva hogy a vas szigorral pont az ellenkező hatást éri el, bedobja a törülközőt és azt mondja hogy járjátok a saját utatokat, de a felelősség vállalás alól nem mentesültök az ítélet napján.
Ezzel leküldte Jézust, megíratta az új szabály könyvet és elment kitakarítani a garázst.

A konklúzió pedig csak annyi hogy ez a drága jó isten akit az ó és új szövetsége featurál emberibb mint bármelyikünk ezen a bolygón. Hibákat hibára halmoz, erőszakkal akarja keresztül vinni az elveit, annyira büszke hogy észre sem veszi mennyi fájdalmat okoz, aztán pedig csalódik, belátja a hibáit és végül lemond az egész emberiségről azzal a címszóval hogy aki követi a szabály könyvemet az jöhet a garázs partyra a halála után. Aki meg nem, hát az nem.

Ez úton is bocsánat ha szentség törés lenne amit mondok, de a szentírásokban, így az ó és új szövetségben isten *személyiség fejlődése nyomon követhető*.
Ebből pedig csak arra tudok következtetni hogy:
a.) vagy az egyik legmeggyőzőbb és legmélyebb fantasy könyvről beszélünk amit az emberiség ismer.
b.) vagy pedig a jó isten olyan messze van a tökéletességtől mint Makó Jeruzsálemtől, lévén ő maga sem több egy embernél annak minden gyarlóságával.


----------



## Karesz28 (2010 Január 1)

najahuha írta:


> Sajnos igazat kell adjak HELLER ÁGNESnek, amikor azt mondja:
> Isten KIADTA a KEZÉBŐL a DÖNTÉS jogát, amikor lehetőséget adott az EMBERnek a választáshoz. Ezáltal nincs mit számonkérnie az emberiségen.


Vegyél egy királyt akinek a segge alatt csücsül egy több ezres vagy százezres sereg. Szerinted érdekelni fogja hogy van-e joga kifosztani a faludat majd porig égetni azt hogy ha a lakói nem tisztelik eléggé vagy nem adóznak megfelelően?

Szerintem naivitás azt hinni hogy igen.
Egy mindenható esetében a kép csak egy kicsit változik, neki még seregre sincs szüksége mert eleve bármit megtehet és nincs aki felül bírálja.


najahuha írta:


> Az isteni JÓság eleve föltételezi a ROSSzat, mert a ROSSZ által képes a JÓ megnyilvánulni. Tudniillik ha nem lenne, akkor nem lenne mihez viszonyítani. Így aztán eleve isteni szükségszerűség a ROSSZ jelenléte...


Ezzel ugyan akkor nem értek egyet.
Ha nem lenne viszonyítási alap akkor mi történne? Szerintem semmi.
A mi világunkban a jó csak a rossz által képes megnyilvánulni? Lehetséges, de ettől még kétlem hogy ne létezhetne olyan permamens jóság ami csak és kizárólag jó és nincsen meg benne az a lehetőség hogy megbukjon és gonosszá váljon.

Csak nekünk van szükségünk viszonyítási alapokra, ahhoz hogy kifejezhessük magunkat. Azonban ennek ténye, hogy mi mire szorulunk vagy nem szorulunk rá, szerintem teljesen érdektelen abban a világban ami tőlünk függetlenül avagy rajtunk kívül működik.


----------



## siriusB (2010 Január 1)

Karesz28 írta:


> Pedig szerintem ez a kérdés eléggé valódi. Jézus atyja az eredeti szövetségében egy elég véres kezű apa volt amely minden különösebb gond nélkül törölt el életeket s városokat a föld színéről ha azok nem az általa kijelölt úton haladtak.
> 
> Az isten kép ami az ó szövetségből az új szövetség felé vezet sok minden lehet de az egyetemes szeretet és megbocsátás képe egészen biztosan nem.
> 
> ...



Tökéletesen összefoglaltad azt amit én is gondolok arról az istenségről, aki nem lehetett Jézus atyja, aki őt elküldte az emberek közé _"a bűnösök közé, hogy megtérjenek"_. Ezt Jézus is többször kinyilvánította (már amennyire egyértelműen ezt abban a korban megtehette), más kérdés, hogy a nevében alapított egyháznak volt-e füle a hallásra.


----------



## najahuha (2010 Január 1)

Kedves Karesz28 !




Karesz28 írta:


> Vegyél egy királyt akinek a segge alatt csücsül egy több ezres vagy százezres sereg. Szerinted érdekelni fogja hogy van-e joga kifosztani a faludat majd porig égetni azt hogy ha a lakói nem tisztelik eléggé vagy nem adóznak megfelelően?



Ez nyilvánvaló. Érdekfüggő. 




> Szerintem naivitás azt hinni hogy igen.
> Egy mindenható esetében a kép csak egy kicsit változik, neki még seregre sincs szüksége mert eleve bármit megtehet és nincs aki felül bírálja.



Én is erről beszélek. Meg arról, hogy a istenről elképzelt IDEA és a bibliai történések között ég-és-föld a különbség.




> Ezzel ugyan akkor nem értek egyet.
> Ha nem lenne viszonyítási alap akkor mi történne? Szerintem semmi.
> A mi világunkban a jó csak a rossz által képes megnyilvánulni? Lehetséges, de ettől még kétlem hogy ne létezhetne olyan permamens jóság ami csak és kizárólag jó és nincsen meg benne az a lehetőség hogy megbukjon és gonosszá váljon.
> 
> Csak nekünk van szükségünk viszonyítási alapokra, ahhoz hogy kifejezhessük magunkat. Azonban ennek ténye, hogy mi mire szorulunk vagy nem szorulunk rá, szerintem teljesen érdektelen abban a világban ami tőlünk függetlenül avagy rajtunk kívül működik.




Igen. Ezt nevezik NIRVÁNA-nak.
( Az ANYAG és az ANTIANYAG egyesülése (??) Vajon melyik az isteni, és melyik a sátáni ?)

.


----------



## redlion (2010 Január 1)

najahuha írta:


> Kedves redlion !
> 
> Ennél rövidebben nem lehet elmagyarázni.
> Javasolnám mondatról mondatra haladni. HANGOSAN olvasva.


Te is tedd úgy! Ha a saját szavaiddal "kivonatolnád", rájönnél legalább három paradox megállapitásra. 
Igazad van amúgy, mindig hangosan "füllel" olvasok. 
Lassan már Ernoe leszek, már rosszul vagyok a bemásolt [email protected]ól.
Csatolás megtekintése 373717


----------



## najahuha (2010 Január 1)

Kedves redlion !




redlion írta:


> Te is tedd úgy!



Megpróbálom összefoglalni.



> Ha a saját szavaiddal "kivonatolnád", rájönnél legalább három paradox megállapitásra.



Ez olyan hasra csapós volt.....



> Igazad van amúgy, mindig hangosan "füllel" olvasok.



Dicséretes.




> Lassan már Ernoe leszek, már rosszul vagyok a bemásolt [email protected]ól.



Nem kötelező a spenótevés.....


----------



## Asperrimus (2010 Január 1)

Karesz28 írta:


> A konklúzió pedig csak annyi hogy ez a drága jó isten akit az ó és új szövetsége featurál emberibb mint bármelyikünk ezen a bolygón. Hibákat hibára halmoz, erőszakkal akarja keresztül vinni az elveit, annyira büszke hogy észre sem veszi mennyi fájdalmat okoz, aztán pedig csalódik, belátja a hibáit és végül lemond az egész emberiségről azzal a címszóval hogy aki követi a szabály könyvemet az jöhet a garázs partyra a halála után. Aki meg nem, hát az nem.
> 
> Ez úton is bocsánat ha szentség törés lenne amit mondok, de a szentírásokban, így az ó és új szövetségben isten *személyiség fejlődése nyomon követhető*.
> Ebből pedig csak arra tudok következtetni hogy:
> ...



Kedves Karesz !

Mielőtt még bárki könnyet hullatna a kánaáni nemzetekért, vannak bizonyos dolgok, amikkel nem árt tisztában lenni. Először a Szodoma és társai pusztulásának előestéjén beszél az Írás a viselt dolgaikról. Két angyal ment Szodomába, hogy megnézze, hogy csakugyan olyan gonosz hely-e, ahogyan az Úr hallotta. Ez a két angyal Lótnál, vagyis Ábrahám unokaöccsénél szált meg. Eközben az egész város "kicsinytől nagyig" odagyűlt Lót ajtaja elé, és azt követelték Lóttól, hogy hozza ki a vendégeit, hogy ők is "megismerhessék" őket. Ez a szó az ó szövetségben nem egyfajta intellektuális ismerkedést, hanem szexuális cselekedetet jelentett. Vagyis ezek az emberek szexuális szempontból mindenevők voltak, hiszen Lót, mivel felelős volt a vendégeiért, felajánlotta két hajadon lányát a vendégei helyett, amit visszautasítottak ugyan, de az is nyilvánvaló, hogy nem a nemük miatt. Azt mondták Lótnak, hogy ő jövevény létére nem szabhatja meg a törvényeiket. Vagyis a Biblia szerint, ez annak a népnek a törvénye volt, vagyis hogy az oda látogatókat szexuálisan molesztálták akaratuk ellenére. Volt a középkorban egy nagyon kemény és gonosz jog, az első éjszaka joga, amin sok mai ember felháborodik, aki tudja, hogy ez mit jelent. Ez a jog meg sem közelíti azt, amit Szodomában gyakoroltak. A két angyal kimenekítette Lótot és családját, de Lót felesége visszanézett a városra, ami megnyitotta őt is az ítélet számára. Később Lót és lányai egy barlangban laktak. A lányai leitatták az apjukat, hogy gyermeket foganjanak tőle, ami meg is történt és mindkettő gyermektől egy-egy nép származott, akikkel sok baja volt a korabeli Izraelnek, akik nem is voltak a "halál-listájukon". Számomra nyilvánvaló, hogy a lányokat a szodomai életvitel fertőzte meg, ami őket is vérfertőzővé tette. 
Továbbá a kánaáni nemzetekben Baál és Astarott kultusz volt, amelynek része volt az, hogy a saját gyerekeiket brutális gyilkosságok keretében az isteneiknek áldozták, például úgy, hogy egy üreges fém szobor belsejében, ami az istenüket ábrázolta, tüzet gyújtottak, és a csecsemőket a felizzított szoborra dobták kívülről, amíg elszenesedett. Vagy beépítették a házuk falába, hogy szerencsés legyen, ahogy a Kőműves Kelemen balladájában. Templomaikban szexuális orgiákat tartottak, amiben nyilvánvalóan nem mindenki a saját akaratából vett részt, és nem mindenki volt nagykorú. Továbbá arról számol be a Biblia még az özönvíz előtt, hogy az a világ többek között azért vált ördögivé, mert bukott angyalok jöttek az emberek közé és szexuális kapcsolatot létesítettek a szép nőkkel és a tőlük született lényeket óriásoknak nevezi a Biblia, akik nem emberek voltak, nem is angyalok, hanem köztes lények, hibridek, akikben erőszakos démoni természet volt. Nyilvánvaló, hogy az özönvíz után is történt ilyen a kánaáni nemzetekben, mert itt is éltek óriások nem is egy helyen, hanem több kánaáni nemzetben is, vagyis nem volt ritkaság. Azt nem tudni, hogy ez mekkorát jelent, de például Góliátról fel van jegyezve, hogy Hat sing és egy arasz, ami a levéltárban talált mértékek szerint számolva majdnem négy méter, de három méternél biztos több. 
Azt sem árt figyelembe venni, hogy sok más pogány nemzetre nem irányult Isten haragja, bár tudható, hogy ott is volt bálványimádás és szexuális perverzitás, de a mértéke nem volt akkora. A kánaáni nemzetekre sem azonnal jött Isten ítélete Izrael keze által. Ábrahámnak azt mondta Isten, hogy mielőtt még neki és leszármazottjainak adná a Kánaán földjét(ez a mai Palesztina), még Egyiptomban kell szolgálniuk 400 évet, mivel az emoreusok( kánaánita nemzet) gonoszsága még nem telt be. Vagyis Isten adott nekik lehetőséget arra, hogy megváltoztassák az útjaikat. 400 év több négy generációnál.

A végső megállapításodat, amit Te magad minősítettél, én tévedésnek gondolom, ami egyrészt a Biblia hiányos ismeretéből fakad, másrészt abból a szándékodból, hogy bebizonyítsd a tarthatatlanságát.Szerintem bölcsebb volna, ha nem csak pár sort, vagy oldalt, avagy fejezetet olvasnál el, ha már kritizálod, ami szíved joga. 
Sajnos azt kell mondanom - a nélkül, hogy bárkit meg akarnék bántani akár itt, akár máshol - , hogy sok ember véleménye - ami szíve joga, ahogy mondtam -, nem hitelesebb annál, mintha mondjuk két kamasz fiú arról értekezne, hogy vajon indokolt-e a No-Spa szedése menstruációs görcsök esetén. Vagy két vak ember vitatkozna azon, hogy a piros vajon a meleg vagy a hideg színek közé sorolható.


----------



## Asperrimus (2010 Január 1)

Ernoe írta:


> *Kedves Aer.*
> 
> Ami a királyi családért folyo imát jelenti ott "profik" voltak mert az Anglikán egyház
> papjai imádkoznak minden misében értük.
> ...



Kedves Ernoe !

Sajnálom, hogy ezt kell mondanom, de az anglikán egyház a számomra egyáltalán nem hiteles, mostanában pedig különösen nem az, de a katolikusok sem. Ennek sok oka van, de főképp az, hogy nem tudom sem a jelenlegi tevékenységüket, sem pedig a történelmi pályafutásukat összeegyeztetni a Bibliával. Ez nem azt jelenti, hogy ott sem most, sem a múltban egyáltalán nem voltak hiteles emberek , de a történelem során mindig kisebbségben voltak, majd kitaszították őket, ha ugyan életben hagyták. Úgyhogy a kísérlet számomra egyáltalán nem reprezentatív, és csak azt igazolja, amit írtál, hogy feltehetőleg szövetségi kapcsolaton kívüli emberek voltak az imádkozók. 

És boldog új évet Neked is, és mindenki másnak is itt a fórumon!


----------



## Asperrimus (2010 Január 1)

najahuha írta:


> Kedves Asperrimus !
> 
> Sajnos igazat kell adjak HELLER ÁGNESnek, amikor azt mondja:
> Isten KIADTA a KEZÉBŐL a DÖNTÉS jogát, amikor lehetőséget adott az EMBERnek a választáshoz. Ezáltal nincs mit számonkérnie az emberiségen.
> Az isteni JÓság eleve föltételezi a ROSSzat, mert a ROSSZ által képes a JÓ megnyilvánulni. Tudniillik ha nem lenne, akkor nem lenne mihez viszonyítani. Így aztán eleve isteni szükségszerűség a ROSSZ jelenléte...



Kedves Najahuha!

Sajnos a gonosz valóban ott van, ezt számos történelmi és mai esemény igazolja. A Biblia azonban azt mondja a Sátánról, hogy nem lett gonosznak teremtve. Egy csodálatosan szép angyali lénynek mutatja be:
"Édenben, Isten kertjében voltál; rakva valál mindenféle drágakövekkel: karniollal, topázzal és jáspissal, társiskővel és onixxal, berillussal, zafirral, gránáttal és smaragddal; és karikáid mesterkézzel és mélyedéseid aranyból készültek ama napon, melyen teremtetél. Valál felkent oltalmazó Kérub; és úgy állattalak téged, hogy Isten szent hegyén valál, tüzes kövek közt jártál.*Feddhetetlen valál útaidban* attól a naptól fogva, melyen teremtetél, míg gonoszság nem találtaték benned. Kereskedésed bősége miatt *belsőd erőszakossággal telt meg és vétkezél*; azért levetélek téged az Isten hegyéről, és elvesztélek, te oltalmazó Kérub, a tüzes kövek közül. *Szíved felfuvalkodott szépséged miatt*; megrontottad bölcseségedet fényességedben; a földre vetettelek királyok előtt, adtalak szemök gyönyörűségére. Vétkeid sokaságával kereskedésed hamisságában megfertéztetted szenthelyeidet; azért tüzet hoztam ki belsődből, ez emésztett meg téged; és tevélek hamuvá a földön mindenek láttára, a kik reád néznek. Mindnyájan, a kik ismertek a népek közt, elborzadnak miattad; rémségessé lettél, s többé örökké nem leszel!" (Ezékiel 28,13-19.) 
Abban igazad van, hogy a gonosz jelenléte teszi nyilvánvalóvá a jót. A Sátán lázadása és bukása megsem volt szükségszerűség: ő döntött úgy, hogy fellázad és gonosz lesz,és az angyalokat is fellázítja.
Egyébként a Biblia szerint a dolgok nem viszonylagosak, hanem abszolútumokat határoz meg. Vagyis Isten mindig jó volt, és a sátáni lázadás nem változtatta meg. Nem lett jobb vagy rosszabb.


----------



## most (2010 Január 1)

najahuha írta:


> Kedves most !
> 
> A fa genetikai állományának HASONLÓSÁGA elemeiben sem bizonyíték magára az evolúcióra, maximum egy evolúciós elméletet támasztana alá. Ugyanakkor ennek nincs empírikussága. Csupán valószínűséget lehet fölállítani rá.
> Az meg triviális, hogy ugyanazon építőkövekből állunk.
> ...



egy evolúciós elméletet támasztana alá. sztem alátámasztja .... jöhetnek a te empirikus érveid 
ha neked ez nem érv és a többi tudományos eredmény sem ami abból fakad h egyek vagyunk akkor számodra nincs érv ... ha neked így jó ... azonban akik hitben élnek vállalják a hitüket sztem.
elolvastam a hfeladatot  vannak hívő tudósok de eddig nem keverték a tudomány a vallásukkal , kivéve a teológusok ... 
de ök is emberek s esendők


----------



## Asperrimus (2010 Január 1)

siriusB írta:


> Kedves Asperrimus!
> 
> Megtisztelsz azzal, hogy ilyen alapos és mindenre kiterjedő választ adsz a felvetéseimre. Köszönöm.
> Sajnos nem érdemes egymás mellett elbeszélnünk, mert te minden magyarázatot magából a Bibliából vezetsz le, én pedig nem tudom másképp látni a Bibliát, mint kívülről, úgy mint az emberiség többi szent könyvét (a Védákat, a mohamedánok szent könyvét a Koránt, vagy a Zend Avestát).
> ...




Kedves SiriusB!

Semmiképpen sem gondolom, hogy tudatlan vagy, de a Biblia szempontjából nézve hiányosak az ismereteid. Ha azt gondolod, hogy én csak a Bibliát olvastam, vagy olvasom, tévedsz. Engem materialistának és ateistának neveltek és csak kb. húsz éve mondhatom magam kereszténynek ( 42 múltam). Az iskolában belém is az evolúciót sulykolták. Annak idején Richard Dawkins Önző génjét is elkezdtem olvasni és nem azért nem olvastam végig, mert nem érdekelt, vagy nem értettem, amit mond, hanem egyszerűen száraznak találtam. De olvastam Freudot is, tanulmányoztam alapszinten az etológiát,, a pszichológiát, a hipnózist, olvastam a jóga és az idegrendszer feltételezett kapcsolatáról, még a zenről is olvastam, ahogy olvastam a Káma Szutrát vagy az Illatos kertet. Érdekelt az agykontroll, az autogén tréning. Más dolgok is foglalkoztattak, sok mindenre nyitott voltam. De ezek nekem már semmit nem jelentenek, és ha hatalmamban állna ezeket visszamenőleg meg nem történtté tenni , akkor meg tenném. Amit nem tudok azt lehet, hogy nem is akarom tudni, de sok olyan dolgot megtudtam, amit utóbb kidobtam a kukába - képletesen szólva.
Még annyit, hogy a családomon kívül nincsenek keresztények a környéken, így a környezetemből és a médiából is árad felém az a mérhetetlen tudás, amire utaltál.
Az az egyház, amire utaltál nem hiteles számomra, mint már kifejtettem azóta egy másik levélben.
Igazad van abban, hogy kicsit elbeszélünk egymás mellett, de mégiscsak olyan dolgokra hivatkoztál, amik a Bibliában vannak, de nem úgy vannak benne, ahogy Te gondolod. Az Evangélium üzenetét hat-nyolc mondatba bele lehet sűríteni , de sajnos ez nehezen járható út, mivel hat-nyolc mondat nem képes áthatolni az előítéletek, prekoncepciók falán. Úgy értem, hogy sokan azt gondolják, hogy tudják, hogy mi a hit, a kereszténység, stb. , de ha jobban utánanézünk, kiderül, hogy csupán gondolnak valamit ezekről a fogalmakról, és valójában a saját gondolatukat reagálják le. Annak idején a tanárokról mondták, hogy némelyek beskatulyázzák a gyerekeket, ami arra utal, hogy az első benyomáshoz hasonlóan, besorolják a diákokat jó, közepes vagy rossz kategóriába, és ezután úgy is kezelik, mint jó, közepes vagy rossz tanuló. Egy jónak minősített diák gyenge szereplés esetén is jobb jegyet kap, mint egy rossznak minősített diák jobb felelet esetén. Láttam ilyet anno, amikor a tanár nem akarta beírni a rossz jegyet a jó tanuló rossz feleletére, inkább legközelebb is feleltette, hogy javíthasson. A rossz tanulónak szemrebbenés nélkül írta be sokszor a karót. Vagyis, már a felelet előtt eldönti az ilyen tanár, hogy melyik osztályzatokból fog választani a feleletnek megfelelően. Sajnos sokszor hasonló dolog játszódik le, ha valaki hall olyan dologról, amit ugyan nem ismer, de már elkönyvelte rossz dolognak, zsákutcának, és innentől kezdve átcsap a beszélgetés valamiféle udvarias-hűvös protokollba.Én azt állítom, hogy a történelem során annyira lejárattak bizonyos fogalmakat, hogy szinte azzal kell kezdeni, hogy meghatározzuk, hogy adott szó alatt pontosan, mit is értünk, és mit nem, hasonlóan, mint a régi basic programokban(LET A=1, LET B=35,stb).


----------



## najahuha (2010 Január 2)

Kedves most !






most írta:


> egy evolúciós elméletet támasztana alá.



Én sem mondtam mást.



> sztem alátámasztja



Elméletben nagyon szép. De mint tudjuk, az elmélet és a gyakorlat nagyon sokszor nem fedi egymást.



> .... jöhetnek a te empirikus érveid
> ha neked ez nem érv és a többi tudományos eredmény sem ami abból fakad h egyek vagyunk akkor számodra nincs érv ... ha neked így jó ... azonban akik hitben élnek vállalják a hitüket sztem.
> elolvastam a hfeladatot  vannak hívő tudósok de eddig nem keverték a tudomány a vallásukkal , kivéve a teológusok ...
> de ök is emberek s esendők




Lásd ide vonatkozóan a PRO DARWIN címen futó témában a hozzászólásaimat.



.


----------



## Karesz28 (2010 Január 2)

Asperrimus írta:


> A végső megállapításodat, amit Te magad minősítettél, én tévedésnek gondolom, ami egyrészt a Biblia hiányos ismeretéből fakad, másrészt abból a szándékodból, hogy bebizonyítsd a tarthatatlanságát.Szerintem bölcsebb volna, ha nem csak pár sort, vagy oldalt, avagy fejezetet olvasnál el, ha már kritizálod, ami szíved joga.
> Sajnos azt kell mondanom - a nélkül, hogy bárkit meg akarnék bántani akár itt, akár máshol - , hogy sok ember véleménye - ami szíve joga, ahogy mondtam -, nem hitelesebb annál, mintha mondjuk két kamasz fiú arról értekezne, hogy vajon indokolt-e a No-Spa szedése menstruációs görcsök esetén. Vagy két vak ember vitatkozna azon, hogy a piros vajon a meleg vagy a hideg színek közé sorolható.


Kedves Asperrimus
Az általad felhozott részletes elemzése Szodoma és Gomorra történetének sem világít rá semmi másra csak isten, nem isteni mivoltára.
Rögtön azzal kezded hogy kénytelen volt angyalokat küldeni a dolog felülvizsgálatra. Gondolom mert valamiért éppen nem látott, talán felhős volt az ég.

Azonban ne ragadjunk meg itt, mi a helyzet az átfogó nép tisztogatással? Haljon meg aki rosszat mond vagy cselekszik szülei ellen, nem hisz istenben, nem engedelmeskedik a papoknak, nem szűz a nászéjszakáján, aki vasárnap dolgozik, aki jósol, akit boszorkánynak bélyegeznek, aki más vallásban hisz és még sok más apróság.
Ha már biblia ismeretnél tartunk akkor gondolom ezekkel is tisztában vagy.

Ezen felül már maga az újszövetség létezése azt támasztja alá hogy isten *tévedett* az emberekkel kapcsolatban és a kirótt szabályok életszerűségében.
Nem tudom milyen isten az amelyik a parancsolatainak következményeit nem képes előre látni, főleg arra való tekintettel hogy ma a szociológia, e gyarló emberi "tudomány" képes előre meghatározni egyes döntések kimenetelét.

Ne haragudj, de az egyetlen dolog ami az én bibliai ismereteimből hiányzik az az hogy hagyjam magam elvarázsolni az események folyamatával. Az ó és újszövetség együttese egyértelmű bizonyíték arra hogy istenben nincsen semmi isteni, sőt! Emberibb mint az ő hőn szeretett gyermekei.


----------



## siriusB (2010 Január 2)

Asperrimus írta:


> Kedves Karesz !
> 
> Mielőtt még bárki könnyet hullatna a kánaáni nemzetekért, vannak bizonyos dolgok, amikkel nem árt tisztában lenni. Először a Szodoma és társai pusztulásának előestéjén beszél az Írás a viselt dolgaikról. Két angyal ment Szodomába, hogy megnézze, hogy csakugyan olyan gonosz hely-e, ahogyan az Úr hallotta. Ez a két angyal Lótnál, vagyis Ábrahám unokaöccsénél szált meg. Eközben az egész város "kicsinytől nagyig" odagyűlt Lót ajtaja elé, és azt követelték Lóttól, hogy hozza ki a vendégeit, hogy ők is "megismerhessék" őket. Ez a szó az ó szövetségben nem egyfajta intellektuális ismerkedést, hanem szexuális cselekedetet jelentett. Vagyis ezek az emberek szexuális szempontból mindenevők voltak, hiszen Lót, mivel felelős volt a vendégeiért, felajánlotta két hajadon lányát a vendégei helyett...



Kedves Asperrimus! Te ebben a történetben nem érzed azt, hogy mennyire anakronisztikus? Amikor az Ószövetség történeteit olvasod, akkor soha nem jut eszedbe arról "elrévedezni", hogy mit írna egy mai ember a ma keletkező Ószövetségbe ezekről az "angyalokról"? Egyáltalán ő is azt gondolná, hogy ezek angyalok? Vagy mit gondolna?

És mit gondolna arról az apáról, aki odalökné a lányát a vendégei helyett...? Van neked lányod? 

Ezért mondom neked, hogy én nem tudom úgy olvasni a Bibliát, mint te. Meggyőződésem, hogy az akkori emberek (hívják őket Ábrahámnak, Mózesnek vagy Énochnak) ugyanolyanok voltak mint mi. Egyedül csak azzal különbözünk, hogy magasabb a technikai tudásunk és többet tudunk a természeti törvényekről. Ezért aztán mi egészen másképp írnánk meg azt a könyvet, amelynek a történeteit te most itt elénk tárod.



Asperrimus írta:


> Kedves SiriusB!
> 
> Semmiképpen sem gondolom, hogy tudatlan vagy, de a Biblia szempontjából nézve hiányosak az ismereteid. Ha azt gondolod, hogy én csak a Bibliát olvastam, vagy olvasom, tévedsz. Engem materialistának és ateistának neveltek és csak kb. húsz éve mondhatom magam kereszténynek ( 42 múltam). Az iskolában belém is az evolúciót sulykolták. Annak idején Richard Dawkins Önző génjét is elkezdtem olvasni és nem azért nem olvastam végig, mert nem érdekelt, vagy nem értettem, amit mond, hanem egyszerűen száraznak találtam. De olvastam Freudot is, tanulmányoztam alapszinten az etológiát,, a pszichológiát, a hipnózist, olvastam a jóga és az idegrendszer feltételezett kapcsolatáról, még a zenről is olvastam, ahogy olvastam a Káma Szutrát vagy az Illatos kertet. Érdekelt az agykontroll, az autogén tréning. Más dolgok is foglalkoztattak, sok mindenre nyitott voltam. De ezek nekem már semmit nem jelentenek, és ha hatalmamban állna ezeket visszamenőleg meg nem történtté tenni , akkor meg tenném. Amit nem tudok azt lehet, hogy nem is akarom tudni, de sok olyan dolgot megtudtam, amit utóbb kidobtam a kukába - képletesen szólva.
> Még annyit, hogy a családomon kívül nincsenek keresztények a környéken, így a környezetemből és a médiából is árad felém az a mérhetetlen tudás, amire utaltál.
> ...



Azért az egy kicsit megnyugtat, hogy nem a Vatikán által kikövezett utat járod, hanem a sajátodat és ezen az úton haladva jutottál el ide, ahol most vagy. Lehet, hogy én még csak ennek az útnak a közepén tartok? Abban biztos vagyok, hogy mindenkinek saját magának kell megküzdenie a ráömlő információáradattal és majd a Belső Hang időben megsúgja jó úton halad-e. 

Annak ellenére, hogy én egészen mást olvasok ki az Ószövetségből, mint te és biztosan tudom és érzem, hogy az Újszövetségben elénk tárt jézus kép sem az Igazi én is hiszek Jézusban (persze nekem ő mást jelent, mint neked). Én elgondolkodom azon, hogy mit titkolt el az egyház vele kapcsolatban, miért nem Jézusnak és Jézus apostolainak írásai vannak a Bibliában (miért Pálé, miért olyanoké, akik sokkal Jézus után írták meg az evangéliumokat) és azon is elgondolkodom, ami a Niceai zsinaton történt és azon ami azután és azon, hogy.... Ez már hosszú lenne.

Arra nem is tudom mit válaszoljak, hogy a Bibliával kapcsolatos kételyem miatt megrósz egy kicsit. Tudod azért, mert én másképp értelmezem mint te, még nem baj ha írok róla? 

Én nagyon örülnék, ha valaki engem meg tudna győzni arról, hogy az "angyalok" valóban angyalok voltak (fehér tollakkal, szárnyakkal ahogy az a templomokban van...:mrgreen és ezért írtam neked azt, hogy sajnos engem azzal a magyarázattal nem tudsz kielégíteni, hogy miért volt az bűn amit Szodomában tettek és miért nem volt az bűn amit az apa tett, hogy megmentse a vendégeit... 

Ha az ószövetségi isten az ott történteket így értelmezi, akkor nekem ő nem az istenem és Jézusé se nem...kiss


----------



## Ernoe (2010 Január 2)

> Elméletben nagyon szép. De mint tudjuk, az elmélet és a gyakorlat nagyon sokszor nem fedi egymást.


 *Kedves Najahuha*

Már többször emlitettem, hogy *a tudomány "elméletekkel" *dolgozik és ennek más a jelentése mint 
a hétköznapban!

A hétköznapi életben csak egy "frazis" és kételkedést fejez ki, a tudományos szohasználatban pedig 
az elméletnek es a gyakorlatnak a kölcsönös beigazolodott játékát fejezi ki. 
Egy elemélet az egy elképzelés (hypothese) ami megállta a helyét.

Az evolutiot teljességében nem lehet empirikusan bebizonyitani mert csak egy világunk van és
az idöt nem tudjuk visszatekerni de részleteiben igazolhatok a szelektálo állattartással vagy 
növénytermesztéssel stb.

Nagyon örülök, hogy pár napja megnött a rationálissan (is) gondolkodo hozzászolok száma
*egy kiegyensulyozottság veszi kezdetét*.* kiss*


----------



## pitti (2010 Január 2)

Ernoe írta:


> Nagyon örülök, hogy pár napja megnött a rationálissan (is) gondolkodo hozzászolok száma
> .* kiss*


Kosz Ernoe. Szoval aki nem veled ert egyet az nem racionalisan gondolkodik?
A te Darwinod aldja meg a te utadat....:grin:


----------



## cathy222 (2010 Január 2)

Karesz:


> Ezen felül már maga az újszövetség létezése azt támasztja alá hogy isten tévedett az emberekkel kapcsolatban és a kirótt szabályok életszerűségében.
> Nem tudom milyen isten az amelyik a parancsolatainak következményeit nem képes előre látni, főleg arra való tekintettel hogy ma a szociológia, e gyarló emberi "tudomány" képes előre meghatározni egyes döntések kimenetelét.


Elgondolkodtató, amit mondasz. Nekem a bukott angyalok sztorijánál is felmerül a gondolat, hogy a Teremtő nem tud mit kezdeni a gonosszá vált (?) teremtményeivel, ezért száműzi őket a Földre, ahová idővel embereket is száműz, oszt birkózzanak egymással. És ha nem sikeresen birkóznak, akkor jön a bünti – az embereknek természetesen. 

Persze, lehet, hogy a képet a saját elvárásaink zavarják. Van egyfajta Isten-képünk, ami nem biztos, hogy egyezik azzal, amilyen Isten, csak azzal, amilyennek szeretnénk Őt tudni. Mi Istent emberi szempontból ítéljük meg, miközben Ő nem ember, mi meg Istenek nem vagyunk, így nem tudjuk őt annak látni, ami. 

Sirius:


> Újszövetségben elénk tárt jézus kép sem az Igazi én is hiszek Jézusban (persze nekem ő mást jelent, mint neked). Én elgondolkodom azon, hogy mit titkolt el az egyház vele kapcsolatban, miért nem Jézusnak és Jézus apostolainak írásai vannak a Bibliában (miért Pálé, miért olyanoké, akik sokkal Jézus után írták meg az evangéliumokat)



Mit titkolt el az egyház Jézussal kapcsolatban. Miért eltitkolt valamit? 

Miért nem Jézus meg az apostolai írása vannak a bibliában: erre van tippem. Jézus nem írt, csak tanított. Beszélt, magyarázott, gyógyított. Aztán kiküldte a 12 tanítványt kettesével hogy hirdessék az igét távolabbi helyeken. Ez benne van a bibliában. És a távoli helyeken legyenek tanítványai a tanítványoknak, és ők is menjenek ki kettesével, és cselekedjenek hasonlóképpen. Ez olyan, mint a mai multilevel marketing. Jézus tanítványai ismerték Jézust, a történetét, a tanításait: ezek az ő személyes élményeik voltak. De az ő tanítványaik, akik már nem ismerték Jézust annyira, nekik szükségük volt rá, hogy rögzítsék a „marketinget”, nekik ez már inkább hagyomány volt, semmint személyes élmény, így aztán egy-egy adott MLM-ágban a meglévő ismereteket rögzítették. Így aztán több leírás (evangélium) is keletkezett Jézusról és tanításairól. Nem csak négy. Minimum hatnak kell lenni, de ennél biztosan több volt. Különösen, ha számításba vesszük, hogy Lukács bevallottan már csak összegyűjtött információkat ír le jóval később, mint a tanítványok kora.

Pál írástudó volt, így logikus, hogy amikor bekerült a buliba, azonnal leírta amiket hallott, lévén neki Jézus nem volt annyira közvetlen ismeret, mint Péternek, aki szerintem írni sem tudott, mivel akkoriban egy halász nem írt, hanem halászott.

Nicea: Ha jóindulatú vagyok, akkor feltételezem, hogy a logikusabb, olvasmányosabb evangéliumokat válogatták be. A többit kihagyták. Hát ha volt alkalmad olvasgatni az apokrifeket, te is tudod, hogy bizony nem könnyű olvasmányok. Ha gonoszkodni akarok, akkor feltételezem, hogy az olvashatóság, befogadhatóság égisze alatt egyéb, az akkori egyháznak nem megfelelő részleteket is kifelejtettek. Azt nem gondolnám, hogy tettek is bele részeket, de ezek után már semmiben sem lehetünk biztosak.


----------



## Karesz28 (2010 Január 2)

pitti írta:


> Kosz Ernoe. Szoval aki nem veled ert egyet az nem racionalisan gondolkodik?
> A te Darwinod aldja meg a te utadat....:grin:


Sajnos ebben sok az igazság...
Most már ernoe tételesen ott tart hogy az evolúció nem bizonyítható a gyakorlatban *de ez nem baj*. Hát neki tényleg nem... az biztos.


----------



## redlion (2010 Január 2)

najahuha írta:


> Megpróbálom összefoglalni.
> Nem kötelező a spenótevés.....


Kedves najahuha!

Várom ám! 
Olvastam jópár hsz.-et és bizony tetszett.
Példának okáért: (#615) "Ez nem panteizmus, mert nem magát istent gondolom mindenben jelenlévőnek, hanem az isteni akaratot és munkát... 
Akként, mint ahogy minden ember tényleg csillagporból van: olyan atomi részekből, amik fölépítik a világmindenséget. Legalábbis a fizikai síkon mindenképpen.
A lélek az más világ, de e két világ az emberben találkozik össze."

vagy (#757) 
"Más dolog a történelmi Jézus szerepe, és más dolog a Krisztusi, a hitéleti Jézusé...."

És: (#836) 
A hit nem igényel ok-okozati levezetésű érvelést. A hit vagy van vagy nincs.
Egy tézis elfogadása viszont annál inkább.

Aki ezeket leirja és így is gondolja, én azzal nem vitatkozom... de a spenótot nem szeretem.


----------



## najahuha (2010 Január 2)

redlion írta:


> Kedves najahuha!
> 
> Várom ám!
> Olvastam jópár hsz.-et és bizony tetszett.




Kedves redlion !

Ez gúny / irónia stb. akar lenni ? ( Csak hogy tisztában legyek vele.)



> Példának okáért: (#615) "Ez nem panteizmus, mert nem magát istent gondolom mindenben jelenlévőnek, hanem az isteni akaratot és munkát...
> Akként, mint ahogy minden ember tényleg csillagporból van: olyan atomi részekből, amik fölépítik a világmindenséget. Legalábbis a fizikai síkon mindenképpen.
> A lélek az más világ, de e két világ az emberben találkozik össze."



Mi a gond ezzel ? 

Párhuzamos modell:
az isteni az anyagi síkon kívüli, az ember meg az anyagi oldalon. A kettőnek a találkozási pontja a lélek.... ( Egészen leegyszerűsítve..)



> vagy (#757)
> "Más dolog a történelmi Jézus szerepe, és más dolog a Krisztusi, a hitéleti Jézusé...."



Mi a gond ezzel ?




> És: (#836)
> A hit nem igényel ok-okozati levezetésű érvelést. A hit vagy van vagy nincs.
> Egy tézis elfogadása viszont annál inkább.



Mi a gond ezzel ?

A hit nem igényel ok-okozati levezetésű érvelést. Nem árt ha van, de mint mondtam, nem kényszerítő szükség a hit fönntartásához.
Vagy hisz az ember, vagy nem.
( Ezt egy indiai guruval tudnám modellezni.
Amikor Európából volt nála egy vendég, a guru megkérdezte, hogy az Ön országa milyen, milyenek az emberek ? Hideg, vagy meleg ? Az európai egy kicsit meghökkent, majd azt mondta: Hááát, van nálunk Tavasz, Nyár, Ősz, Tél....A guru erre rögtön azt mondta: Akkor szóval Hideg.... Lásd ugyanide JUNG: Az archaikus ember..)

Egy tézis elfogadása viszont annál inkább.--- TUDOMÁNYOS tézis az értelme ! Tehát egy tudományos fölvetésnek az elfogadásához elengedhetetlen szükségszerűség az ok-okozati levezetés.



> Aki ezeket leirja és így is gondolja, én azzal nem vitatkozom... de a spenótot nem szeretem.



Ez rám nézve jó vagy rossz ?


.


----------



## redlion (2010 Január 2)

najahuha írta:


> Kedves redlion !
> 
> Ez gúny / irónia stb. akar lenni ? ( Csak hogy tisztában legyek vele.)
> ....
> Ez rám nézve jó vagy rossz ?


 
Ennyire nem vagyok egyértelmű? 
Egyáltalán nem gúnyolódom, nálam kompetensebbel főleg nem. 
Persze hogy jó!:smile:Éppen azokat idéztem be, amikkel teljesen egyetértek.
Azt szeretem amit TE irsz, olykor ha muszály, lenyelem a linkelt spenótot is.


----------



## siriusB (2010 Január 2)

cathy222 írta:


> Mit titkolt el az egyház Jézussal kapcsolatban. Miért eltitkolt valamit?



Szerintem sok mindent eltitkolt, vagy te tőlük tudod, hogy hol volt Jézus 12 és 30 éves kora között? El tudod képzelni, hogy nem ismerték az életét legalább azok, akik az evangéliumokat írták?

Mit gondolsz Hórusz történetéről?

*December 25-én született, Ízisz-Meri, a  szűz gyermekeként. Ezt egy  keleti csillag felragyogása kísérte, amit három király követ, 12 követője volt, akik vele utaztak. Csodákat vitt véghez: gyógyított és  vízen járt. Hívták Igaznak, Fénynek, Jó Juhásznak, Isten Bárányának, Typhon árulása után keresztre feszítik, majd három nap után feltámad. 12 évesen tanítónak áll, 30 évesen kereszteli meg Anup Hórusznak.*

Nem ismerős?


----------



## najahuha (2010 Január 2)

redlion írta:


> Ennyire nem vagyok egyértelmű?
> Egyáltalán nem gúnyolódom, nálam kompetensebbel semmiképpen nem.
> Persze hogy jó!:smile:Éppen azokat idéztem be, amikkel teljesen egyetértek.
> Azt szeretem amit TE irsz, olykor ha muszály, lenyelem a linkelt spenótot is.




Kedves redlion !

Bocsánat, de manapság ugye minden szónak kettős vagy tán többes jelentése is van.
Köszönöm, hízelgő. De ne gondold, hogy hozzáértőbb vagyok. Csupán érdekel a minket körülvevő Mindenség, és az azokban megbúvó milliónyi kölcsönhatás....Így aztán aki mindenhez ért, nem ért semmihez sem.....Az az egy előnyöm van, hogy tudom mit hol keressek... Persze ehhez azért elolvastam az utolsó 5 évben vagy 1500 könyvet , és letöltöttem 240 ezer oldalnyi internet anyagot....

Ahogy Ernoe-nek is jeleztem, Neked is megígérhetem: igyekszem majd visszafogni magam a bemásolt anyagok tekintetében. ( Bár Ernoe-nek vázoltam ebbéli aggályaimat.)

Üdvözlettel:
najahuha


----------



## Asperrimus (2010 Január 3)

siriusB írta:


> Szerintem sok mindent eltitkolt, vagy te tőlük tudod, hogy hol volt Jézus 12 és 30 éves kora között? El tudod képzelni, hogy nem ismerték az életét legalább azok, akik az evangéliumokat írták?
> 
> Mit gondolsz Hórusz történetéről?
> 
> ...



Kedves SiriusB!

Én is olvastam azt az oldalt, ahol ez az írás szerepel a többi állítólagos párhuzammal ( Attia, Krisna, Dionüszosz, Mitra ). Mindemellett a Wikipédiában egész mást olvastam Hóruszról. 
Van egy könyvem, aminek az a címe, hogy Babilon misztériumvallása régen és ma. Ez a könyv egészen visszamegy Nimródig, vagyis az özönvíz utáni időszakba. Noé egyik dédunokája volt Nimród. Ez a Nimród egy sikeres és híres vadász volt, aki egybefogta az embereket és szervezett egy birodalmat, Babilont. Josephus szerint Nimród felizgatta az embereket Isten ellen, sőt a hatalmát zsarnoki módon kezdte gyakorolni, hogy mindenkit az elfordulásra kényszerítsen. Ezt követte a Bábel tornyának megépítése, ami az Isten elleni lázadás szimbóluma lett ( Bábel=Babilon). Babilon vallása Nimród és felesége Szemirámisz és fiuk Tammúz köré szövődött. Amikor Nimród meghalt - a legenda szerint - , a testét feldarabolták és elégették a maradékot pedig szétküldték a birodalomban. Ezután a felesége, Szemirámisz azt állította, hogy Nimródból a Nap istene lett. Később, amikor fia született, Tammúz, azt mondta, hogy ő Nimród, aki újjászületett.Azt állította, hogy fia természetfölötti módon fogantatott, és hogy ő a megígért mag, akiről Isten mondta, hogy az asszonytól születik majd, aki a Kígyó fejére tapos. A kialakuló vallásban az emberek a gyermeket és anyját imádták főleg szimbólikus dolgokon keresztül. Abban hittek, hogy az istenített Nimród volt a Napisten, ezért a tüzet is az ő megnyilvánulásának tartották, ezért tiszteletére gyertyákat és rituális tüzeket gyújtottak.Más dolgokban is a nap jelképét vélték látni: halakban, fákban, oszlopokban, állatokban.
A bálványimádásnak ez a rendszere terjedt szét Babilonból az egész világra, hiszen az emberek erről a területről vándoroltak szét az egész Földre(1Móz11,9). Ahogy elhagyták Babilont, magukkal vitték az anya és gyermeke imádásának a szokását és titkos szimbólumait. Mind a vallástörténelem, mind a világi történelem megegyezik abban, hogy a bálványimádás Babilóniában jött létre, és innen terjedt el az egész világon. Így aztán nem meglepő, hogy szinte minden vallásban megtalálható az anya és gyermekének imádata.
Amikor Róma világbirodalommá lett, magába olvasztotta a leigázott nemzetek isteneit- mint az közismert. Mivel e nemzetek vallása Babilonból származott, ezért a korai Róma vallása is hasonló lett.

Az anya és gyermeke történetét egész Babilon ismerte, és számtalan szobor ábrázolja Szemiramiszt, az anyaistent fiával Tammúzzal a karjaiban. Mivel innen szóródtak szét a nemzetek, ezért hasonló történeteket, legendákat lehet találni a nemzetek ősi vallásaiban. 
A kínaiak imádtak egy anyaistent, Shingmoot, a "Szent Anyát". Az ősi germánok egy Hertha nevű szüzet imádtak, szintén a gyermekével. A skandináv népek Disa-nak nevezték a gyermekét a karjaiban tartó anyaistent. Az etruszkok a Nutria nevet adták neki, a druidák között Virgo-Patitura volt, "Isten Anyja", akit imádtak.A görögök Aphrodité vagy Ceres néven, a sumérok Nana néven, Róma ősi napjaiban pedig Vénusz vagy Fortuna néven imádták az anyaistent kezében gyermekével. Indiában Indráni volt a neve, szintén a gyermekével, vagy ugyanitt Isit, a "Nagy Istennőt" és gyermekét, Isvarát, ahogy Devakit és Krisnát is imádták.Efézusban Dianát imádták. Egyiptomban az anya Izisz, a gyerek pedig Hórusz. Amikor Izrael fiai elfordultak az Úrtól, Baált és Astarótot kezdték imádni.
Mindezek a vallások nagyjából megegyeztek abban, hogy az anyaistent és a fiúistent imádták, akit gyakran csecsemőként ábrázoltak. Ez a kép felfedezhető egyes nem biblikus egyházi gyakorlatban, hogy ne misztifikáljam a dolgot, a mariológiában, ahol is Szűz Máriát és a gyermek Jézust imádják. Ennek a gyakorlatnak, ahogy a szentek tiszteletének és az angyalok tiszteletének semmi köze a Bibliához, sőt, a Biblia kifejezetten tiltja ezeket. Nyilvánvaló, hogy a gyermekként imádott Jézus, az elgyötörtként , a megkínzottként és a megfeszítettként imádott Jézus nem azonos a Biblia Jézusával, a Názáreti Jézussal. A Názáreti Jézusról az van megírva, hogy miután megszületett a világban, nem maradt csecsemő állapotban, hanem felnőtt erős férfiemberré vált, aki a két kezével dolgozott a megélhetéséért, majd harmincéves kora körül betöltötte a Szent Szellem és elkezdte a szolgálatát az emberek felé: a vakokat, süketeket, leprásokat, csonkákat, epilepsziásokat meggyógyította, a démonokat kiűzte az emberekből és a halottakat feltámasztotta.Tanította a követőit. Mikor elvégezte a szolgálatát ,akkor átadta magát az ellenségeinek, pontosabban passzívan eltűrte, hogy elfogják, megkínozzák és keresztre feszítsék. Ahol azonban nem maradt fent, hanem eltemették, de Isten Szelleme feltámasztotta Őt harmadnap reggelre.Ezek után a tanítványaival maradt negyven napig, majd a szemük láttára felemelkedett, és felment a Mennybe, ami nem a felhők között van, hanem emberek számára áthidalhatatlan távolságra. Ráadásul a szemünkkel látható ég és a Menny között van - mintegy beékelődve - a Sátán birodalma a Magasságban, ami szintén nem a felhőkben van, hanem annál messzebb, elérhetetlen helyen. Jézus, amikor felment az Atyához, visszakapta mindazt, amiről lemondott emberré válása előtt, és elküldte a Földre a Szent Szellemet, Aki által létrehívta az Egyházat.
Jézus anyja, Mária, még pontosabban Miriam szűzként fogant meg a Szent Szellemtől. Miután azonban megszülte Jézust, nem maradt szűz, hanem férjétől, Józseftől több gyereket is szült a Biblia szerint, akik így Jézus féltestvérei voltak, hiszen Jézus apja nem József, hanem Isten volt. A Biblia beszámolója szerint egyetlen alkalommal fordult elő, hogy Mária megpróbált közbenjárni valakiért, de ekkor is kifejezte Jézus azt, hogy nincs az anyja tekintélye alatt, persze, ekkor már felnőtt férfiember volt. Mária Jézus követőjévé vált és ő maga is keresztény lett, betöltötte a Szent Szellem pünkösd napján, de sem az nincs feljegyezve, hogy ő bármiféle tisztséget betöltött volna az Egyházban, sem az, hogy a hívők bármivel is több tiszteletet adtak volna neki, mint egy tiszteletre méltó embernek, de végképp nem imádták.
A dolgot annyival is kiegészíteném, hogy a karácsony egy ősi pogány ünnep keresztény köntösbe bújtatott változata, és szinte biztos - 99,99% - hogy Jézus nem ekkor született, hanem valószínűleg ősszel.
A babiloni misztériumvallást Constantinus után beleszőtték a kereszténységbe, aminek a sötétnek aposztrofált középkor rémtettei lettek a következményei, amikor a kereszténység látszata alatt, Jézus nevében követték el az aljasságaikat olyan emberek, akik soha nem ismerték Istent.
Egyébként az összes felsorolt bálvány-isten és a Názáreti Jézus Krisztus között az a különbség, hogy Ő valóban létezik és válaszol azoknak, akik Őt segítségül hívják.


----------



## Ernoe (2010 Január 3)

> Sajnos ebben sok az igazság...
> Most már ernoe tételesen ott tart hogy az evolúció nem bizonyítható a gyakorlatban de ez nem baj. Hát neki tényleg nem... az biztos.


*Kedves Karesz*

Had polemizáljak egy mondat erejéig:

Most látom a naptárban, hogy a "Három királyok" 6.-án érték el Bethlehemet, Jézust meg már
elselyén körülmetélték a templomban. Nem is tudtam, hogy utána még visszament az istáloba. 







Erdekes, hogy nyilvánvalo ellentmondásokat ténykét elfogadtok és máshol belátástalanok vagytok.


----------



## Karesz28 (2010 Január 3)

Ernoe írta:


> *Kedves Karesz*
> 
> Had polemizáljak egy mondat erejéig:
> 
> ...


Nem ernoe, nem fogadom el azt sem, de megint csak röhej hogy ellenérv helyett azzal vágsz vissza hogy "mert a bibliában is vannak ellentmondások". Akkor ez a nagy pillanat ernoe? Az evolúciót már a bibliához hasonlítod?
A te előadásmódodban tényleg nincs sok különbség, az biztos. Mind a kettő a hit és a vallás tárgyát képezi.


----------



## Ernoe (2010 Január 3)

> Nem ernoe, nem fogadom el azt sem, de megint csak röhej hogy ellenérv helyett azzal vágsz vissza hogy "mert a bibliában is vannak ellentmondások". Akkor ez a nagy pillanat ernoe? Az evolúciót már a bibliához hasonlítod?



*Kedves Karesz* 
ha zavar rögtön kitörlöm ezt az egy viccet amit hangulatkeltés képpen beirtam.

*De hol van az érved amiröl irsz?*


----------



## Karesz28 (2010 Január 3)

Ernoe írta:


> *De hol van az érved amiröl irsz?*


Nekem? Hiszen te vagy az aki az evolúció helyességét akarod bizonyítani a vallás felett miközben olyan vallási hasonlatokkal élsz mint hogy az evolúció bizonyíthatósága tök mind1, hiszünk benne azt kész.

Csak bátorkodtam megjegyezni, hogy igen, a hívők is kb ugyan így vannak a bibliával.


----------



## cathy222 (2010 Január 3)

siriusB írta:


> Szerintem sok mindent eltitkolt, vagy te tőlük tudod, hogy hol volt Jézus 12 és 30 éves kora között? El tudod képzelni, hogy nem ismerték az életét legalább azok, akik az evangéliumokat írták?
> 
> Mit gondolsz Hórusz történetéről?
> 
> ...



Erről már hallottam. Egyiptomi áthatás. 
De nem csak a bibliát hatotta át az egyiptomi vallás. Az ógörögöt is. Pl. Demeter legendája. A vallások oda-vissza hatnak egymásra.


----------



## siriusB (2010 Január 4)

Asperrimus írta:


> Kedves SiriusB!
> 
> Én is olvastam azt az oldalt, ahol ez az írás szerepel a többi állítólagos párhuzammal ( Attia, Krisna, Dionüszosz, Mitra ). Mindemellett a Wikipédiában egész mást olvastam Hóruszról.
> Van egy könyvem, aminek az a címe, hogy Babilon misztériumvallása régen és ma. Ez a könyv egészen visszamegy Nimródig, vagyis az özönvíz utáni időszakba. Noé egyik dédunokája volt Nimród. Ez a Nimród egy sikeres és híres vadász volt, aki egybefogta az embereket és szervezett egy birodalmat, Babilont. Josephus szerint Nimród felizgatta az embereket Isten ellen, sőt a hatalmát zsarnoki módon kezdte gyakorolni, hogy mindenkit az elfordulásra kényszerítsen. Ezt követte a Bábel tornyának megépítése, ami az Isten elleni lázadás szimbóluma lett ( Bábel=Babilon). Babilon vallása Nimród és felesége Szemirámisz és fiuk Tammúz köré szövődött. Amikor Nimród meghalt - a legenda szerint - , a testét feldarabolták és elégették a maradékot pedig szétküldték a birodalomban. Ezután a felesége, Szemirámisz azt állította, hogy Nimródból a Nap istene lett. Később, amikor fia született, Tammúz, azt mondta, hogy ő Nimród, aki újjászületett.Azt állította, hogy fia természetfölötti módon fogantatott, és hogy ő a megígért mag, akiről Isten mondta, hogy az asszonytól születik majd, aki a Kígyó fejére tapos. A kialakuló vallásban az emberek a gyermeket és anyját imádták főleg szimbólikus dolgokon keresztül. Abban hittek, hogy az istenített Nimród volt a Napisten, ezért a tüzet is az ő megnyilvánulásának tartották, ezért tiszteletére gyertyákat és rituális tüzeket gyújtottak.Más dolgokban is a nap jelképét vélték látni: halakban, fákban, oszlopokban, állatokban.
> ...



Kedves Asperrimus! Látom én neked úgysem tudok újat mondani, meggyőzni pedig egyáltalán nincs szándékomban és nem is tudnálak...

Óriási irodalma van a Jézus-kutatásnak, ami jelzi, hogy a mai embert már nem lehet azzal a képpel kielégíteni, ami az Bibliában van Jézusról. Ma már képtelen az ember a gondolkodását kikapcsolni és a kisördög mindig ott motoszkál még akkor is, ha hívő. Az volt Albert Schweitzer is, sőt lelkész. Mégis azt mondta, miután megírta könyvét 1906-ban, hogy a "történeti Jézus teológiailag használhatatlan", aztán inkább elment orvosnak Afrikába...

Csak arra kérlek ne érts félre! Számomra Jézus, illetve az a Jézus akit én magamnak kialakítottam az olvasmányaim alapján olyan követhető személyiség (történelmi vagy szellemi síkon egyaránt) akit bárki elfogadhat, legyen bármely vallás híve is.

Engem az zavar, amikor az újszövetségi evangéliumokban olvasható példabeszédeit magyarázzátok. Én nem hiszem, hogy mindig igazatok van (itt most Jászladányra és rád gondolok). Tulajdonképpen azok akiknek az írásai bekerültek az Újszövetségbe, nem voltak "beavatottak". A 12 Apostol volt beavatott, akiknek az írásai be sem kerültek az Újszövetségbe. Persze én nem tudom miért nem. Talán igaza van Cathy-nek: azért mert nem voltak ilyen írások. Ők nem írtak, hanem tanítottak, ahogy Jézus megbízta őket.

Jézus azt mondta az apostoloknak:"_Feltárom Isten országának titkait előttetek, a kívülállóknak pedig minden csak példabeszédekben szól."

_Így aztán a Bibliában Pál írásai vannak, aki egyáltalán nem ismerte Jézust és amit tudott azt Péter apostoltól tudta - azaz közvetve. A négy evangélista sem volt beavatva. A lényeg az, hogy az újszövetségbe belemagyarázott Jézus-kép egyáltalán nem az igazi Jézusról szól. Csak egy része a személyiségének, az a része, melyet az egyház "teológiailag hasznosnak" talált a történelem során.

Persze, nem baj, ha te ezt fogadod el, de bármennyire is tájékozott és meggyőző tudsz lenni, nekem Jézus mást mond, amikor olvasom a Bibliát. Ki tudja, lehet, hogy én tévedek...kiss


----------



## FagyisSzent (2010 Január 6)

Ernoe írta:


> ...Most látom a naptárban, hogy a "Három királyok" 6.-án érték el Bethlehemet, Jézust meg már
> elselyén körülmetélték a templomban. Nem is tudtam, hogy utána még visszament az istáloba.
> ...
> Erdekes, hogy nyilvánvalo ellentmondásokat ténykét elfogadtok és máshol belátástalanok vagytok.


Apró megjegyzések:

 

Attól, hogy valamelyik napon ünnepel a kereszténység egy általa kiemelkedőnek tartott eseményt, nem feltétlenül hiszi, hogy az az esemény valóban azon a napon történt. Ezek az ünnepek megemlékezések. Egyáltalán nem tétel, és nem is hiszik a keresztények, hogy Jézus december 25.-én született volna.
Ha már lovagolunk Január 6.-án, akkor ugyan olvassuk el, mit is ünnepelnek ezen a napon? Az epifánia ünnepén Jézus istenségének első megnyilvánulásaira emlékeznek. Ezek a "háromkirályok imádása", a Jordán folyóban való megkeresztelkedés és Jézus első csodája. Ugye még te sem feltételezed, hogy bárki is azt hinné, ezek mind ugyanaznap történtek?
A "háromkirályok imádása" egy középkori hagyomány, és nincs bibliai alapja. A Biblia bölcsekről szól és sehol sem emliti, hogy hárman lettek volna.

Érdekes, hogy tényként állitod, hogy az ilyen nyilvánvaló ellentmondásokat tényként fogadják el az emberek. Belátástalanság?


----------



## asoka133 (2011 Május 4)

A DNS programozója valószínűleg ittas volt a beadandója írásakor...


----------



## Katalin/Anyoka (2011 Május 6)

*Sziasztok Mindenkikiss*

*Szeretettel ajánlom figyelmetekbe a Ch-n elindult árverést :grin:*

*Itt érhető el:*
http://canadahun.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=167


*Köszönöm figyelmeteket*

*Szép napot*

*üdv Anyóka*


----------

